# Marathon Weekend 2020



## FFigawi

Never too early to get started on the discussion for next year, right? 

Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend will be held on January 8th-12th, 2020. Registration opens April 16th.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Count me in!


----------



## Z-Knight

Umm, of course... Was there a doubt? I'll be back from my neck surgery even stronger (I hope).


----------



## rteetz

I’m most likely in!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Was wondering when someone was going to take the plunge!  I'm tentatively in for the marathon!


----------



## 1lilspark

Following along with this thread will see where my mindset and bank account looks like in April (I’ll of already signed up for 2019’s W&D by that point and already made a verbal commitment to a friend to do Star Wars in 2020)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband is doing Dopey and he wants me to do the 5k and 10k but I’m tentative


----------



## flav

I am in for Dopey 2020 (as per thread of that name which started in February 2018!) and DD is in for the 5k and the 10k.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## broadsheet

Eeee I have been waiting for this thread! I’m planning to register for the full (my first ever, and also my first RD race!)


----------



## ZellyB

Today might not be the day to ask. I'll decide after DATW tomorrow.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Today might not be the day to ask. I'll decide after DATW tomorrow.



Deciding *during* DATW might make the decision easier


----------



## Keels

Keels = OUT. It’s been a fun ride, but my RunDisney career is O-V-E-R for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Keels said:


> Keels = OUT. It’s been a fun ride, but my RunDisney career is O-V-E-R for the foreseeable future.


We’ve heard this before


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> We’ve heard this before


Yep...


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Keels = OUT. It’s been a fun ride, but my RunDisney career is O-V-E-R for the foreseeable future.



Did you cut & paste this from last year’s thread?  Not holding my breath...


----------



## Keels

Hard nope, you guys.


----------



## camaker

Last year I said I was ready to take a break from this race weekend. That resolution lasted all of a month. I’ll stick with a “we’ll see” for now. I’ve run the marathon more than any other course, so it’s hard to say no.


----------



## Keels

Well, I’m sitting here thinking of a way to amputate both my feet with a plastic knife and am convinced I’m never going to do any race ever again, so take that into account ...


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> Well, I’m sitting here thinking of a way to amputate both my feet with a plastic knife and am convinced I’m never going to do any race ever again, so take that into account ...



Never mind you're running Ragnar and doing a 70.3 later this year....


----------



## Keels

Like I told my friends earlier - I’m never running again unless I’m being chased by a tiger or a polar bear or something.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> Like I told my friends earlier - I’m never running again unless I’m being chased by a tiger or a polar bear or something.



Panda?

I know where we can get one of those...


----------



## Ariel484

Keels said:


> Keels = OUT. It’s been a fun ride, but my RunDisney career is O-V-E-R for the foreseeable future.





Dis_Yoda said:


> We’ve heard this before





rteetz said:


> Yep...


Y’all, I was gonna say...


----------



## Keels

Today was BAD ...


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> Today was BAD ...



Which is why you can't end it on this one.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’m considering the marathon, and in an ideal world, I’d love to do the Mickey/Minnie challenge and add in the 10K too. We’ll see!


----------



## bellanotte10

Registration is 3 days after my wedding. I met my fiancé running the 10k a few years ago. We should be in again next year!


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> Which is why you can't end it on this one.



@ZellyB speaks the truth


----------



## kirstie101

Soooo I said I was done with Half’s until/unless they brought back the Disneyland races. Told myself I’d just stick to local 5ks and 10ks. But boy do I miss my rundisney weekends. Well here I sit...trying to figure out the logistics of doing the full! Or possibly even Goofy.....

Decisions to make .... Ive never been to WDW. I’d technically be traveling solo but sounds like a couple girlfriends might be in for Dopey so I’d at least have friends once I got there. 

How fast does the Full sell out?


----------



## KevM

I’m in!  Already decided I’m doing Dopey 2020!  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Never too early to get started on the discussion for next year, right?
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend will be held on January 8th-12th, 2020. Registration opens April 16th.


Are you running John?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Keels said:


> Like I told my friends earlier - I’m never running again unless I’m being chased by a tiger or a polar bear or something.



What if you're chased by a panda bear?


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Are you running John?



Yes! I completed my hiatus and will be there next year.


----------



## regul8ter18

As of right now I am in for Dopey.  This will be splurge trip and probably my last RunDisney even for a long time.  My mom will be with me ( house rule is no fulls unless a family member can be there just in case something happens) so I want a hotel she can walk out of and watch and go back an chill until I am done.  So it is narrowed down to the Beach/ yacht club or the grand Floridian.  Which is quieter? And do the monarails run on race mornings?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Yes! I completed my hiatus and will be there next year.


Awesome!


----------



## 1lilspark

kirstie101 said:


> How fast does the Full sell out?


I think this year only the 5k sold out but I’m not sure


----------



## Barca33Runner

I didn’t work so hard for Dopey #6 to not sign up for #7. I have some very difficult but achievable goals that I will need to attain before I let myself register though.


----------



## SheHulk

Yeah baby! I’m like 90% sure I’ll run at least the marathon in 2020.


----------



## SunDial

Keels said:


> Well, I’m sitting here thinking of a way to amputate both my feet with a plastic knife and am convinced I’m never going to do any race ever again, so take that into account ...



What if @rteetz says he will face paint a polar bear next year?


----------



## rteetz

SunDial said:


> What if @rteetz says he will face paint a different character then tomorrow?


No painting of faces.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> No painting of faces.



Never say never


----------



## SunDial

rteetz said:


> No painting of faces.



We have a year to plan for the right theme.


----------



## Bree

I’m in for next year. Haven’t decided what I want to run, but I know it won’t be Dopey. I had a blast and will treasure this experience, but the four early mornings suck and I still hate Disney 5K’s.


----------



## braycon

So disappointed not to get to run this year.  I’m in next year.  Maybe feeling Goofy...


----------



## SunDial

I skipped this year's weekend.   Will probably be back for the marathon next year.  Trying to talk a friend into doing her first marathon.   

I will be at Princess weekend running the half with my daughter again.  Yes she will be having me run in a dress again.  Now I just need to find a Princess Aurora dress that fits.  Anything for my daughter and another fantastic father/daughter weekend!!!!


----------



## hotblooded

I’ll be there for sure! Probably for the half marathon because it’s my annual tradition, but if my spring and summer training goes well, then...?


----------



## Gemini1131

Looks like with dvc point charts and dates Star Wars weekend 2020 is out and I’m now aiming for doing the half then cheering everyone on for the full


----------



## The Expert

I turn 50 at the end of December, 2020 and will be kicking off the year with my first full marathon at WDW! ::gulp::
And because 10Ks are my favorite rD races, I'll toss that one in, too. Just learned reading the thread above that this is the unofficial Minnie/Mickey challenge. I'm terrified, but excited! 

(p.s. Oswald is my favorite, so if he's the 5K theme again, I may be tempted to add it.)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I’m in for Dopey. Hopefully I can maintain this activity level for the next year, but I am currently in the hardest part of the year, so I don’t foresee that being an issue.

Edit- Should also say, as long as I stay injury free, too. One of the races is known for the spilling of blood.


----------



## LdyStormy76

kirstie101 said:


> Soooo I said I was done with Half’s until/unless they brought back the Disneyland races. Told myself I’d just stick to local 5ks and 10ks. But boy do I miss my rundisney weekends. Well here I sit...trying to figure out the logistics of doing the full! Or possibly even Goofy.....
> 
> Decisions to make .... Ive never been to WDW. I’d technically be traveling solo but sounds like a couple girlfriends might be in for Dopey so I’d at least have friends once I got there.
> 
> How fast does the Full sell out?



For 2019 only the full sold out.  For 2018 the marathon did sell out, but it was a double anniversary year (25 for the marathon and 5 for Dooey). 2020 is an anniversary year for Goofy but not sure that will have much of an 8mpact.



regul8ter18 said:


> As of right now I am in for Dopey.  This will be splurge trip and probably my last RunDisney even for a long time.  My mom will be with me ( house rule is no fulls unless a family member can be there just in case something happens) so I want a hotel she can walk out of and watch and go back an chill until I am done.  So it is narrowed down to the Beach/ yacht club or the grand Floridian.  Which is quieter? And do the monarails run on race mornings?



Yes, monaraiks run on the mornings of the half and full, but for the 5k and 10k everyone busses over.

IMO, Beach Club is going to be quieter than Grand Floridian. The reason I say this is at GF you have the fireworks from Magic Knigdom and, depending on where your room is, the music from the 10 pm parade of  lights on the lagoon. Yes, from BC you can hear the fireworks from Epcot but I did not find them as loud.


----------



## ANIM8R

LdyStormy76 said:


> For 2019 only the full sold out.  For 2018 the marathon did sell out, but it was a double anniversary year (25 for the marathon and 5 for Dooey). 2020 is an anniversary year for Goofy but not sure that will have much of an 8mpact.



I'm guessing above might be an auto-correct situation but in 2019, the 5K was the only sell out.


----------



## ANIM8R

The Expert said:


> (p.s. Oswald is my favorite, so if he's the 5K theme again, I may be tempted to add it.)



IIRC the Oswald theme/ medal reveal wasn't until after the 5K was sold out via "normal " registration. 

Rundisney experts - please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I don’t know if I would consider that any of the races this year were sellouts. It certainly seemed like there were far more people on the course for all of the races in 2018. I didn’t really pay close attention to which events they were still selling during the expo, but any time Dopey bibs are still available I wouldn’t say any of the races are at capacity.

ETA: Not trying to be argumentative or anything, I know 5k race registrations sold out pretty early in the process. But even after they reopened some 5k slots transferring from Dopey it doesn’t seem like they ended up with the same numbers as a capacity race.


----------



## SunDial

On the registration page for RunDisney marathon weekend this past Wednesday all events except the 5K were available.   I was checking that since a friend was thinking about if the half was still available.


----------



## Princess KP

I’m in! Original plan was Dopey in 2020 but ended up doing it this past weekend so I can scratch that one off the list. 
Will probably sign up for Goofy in 2020.


----------



## jennamfeo

Dopey was definitely a one and done for me — y’all multiple Dopey people are crazy. But I’m not writing Goofy or the Full off for 2020 just yet. We shall see!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> No painting of faces.



Panda, will you accept this rose?


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Dopey was definitely a one and done for me — y’all multiple Dopey people are crazy. But I’m not writing Goofy or the Full off for 2020 just yet. We shall see!



Never say never...


----------



## mrsg00fy

I’m in for 2020....just not sure which race(s) I’m doing.  The overall atmosphere and vibe of Marathon weekend is just magical to me.


----------



## sourire

I’m in for something in 2020 too! Maybe another Minnie/Mickey challenge? 

First runDisney race was the half in 2016; then 2018 for 10k/marathon... guess I’m on an every other year plan here. Did not realize how much I was going to miss this year until it was here...found myself reading the 2019 thread for updates, and telling everyone who would listen about marathon weekend and about all my dis friends who were running!!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Just did my first Dopey and will be back for 2020. Considering Goofy or Dopey for next year (but probably Dopey because of the 3 extra medals). I loved keeping up with the thread leading up to the race!


----------



## John VN

FFigawi said:


> Yes! I completed my hiatus and will be there next year.



From McFlurry to John ---OUTSTANDING or more like out-running once again !!!  

I just got off phone to Disney and *reservations made for MW at FW.*  Did only 30 miles of walking training since last year's Marathon, that included the Celebration Half, since every time I walked my knees would HURT. First half yesterday went by easily, M&M McFlurry stop took longer than anticipated, had a customer come up to me saying he was a course official and asked if I got the OK to detour then offered to pay for me, got a BIG hug from State Trooper Diane who is positioned down at the light.  She's been there since the first New Course Route and was waiting for me. Things went well after returning but at mile 25 right knee went and followed by left shortly after.  Could have crawled over finish line faster than I walked.

Will be 70yo next year and really want to get my third Ironman Florida done so with that in mind, having the Marathon being number 10 and staying Perfectly McFlurry, I'm thinking I might spend more time walking, swimming and less time bicycling.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Panda, will you accept this rose?


You’re the worst


----------



## braycon

John VN said:


> From McFlurry to John ---OUTSTANDING or more like out-running once again !!!
> 
> I just got off phone to Disney and *reservations made for MW at FW.*  Did only 30 miles of walking training since last year's Marathon, that included the Celebration Half, since every time I walked my knees would HURT. First half yesterday went by easily, M&M McFlurry stop took longer than anticipated, had a customer come up to me saying he was a course official and asked if I got the OK to detour then offered to pay for me, got a BIG hug from State Trooper Diane who is positioned down at the light.  She's been there since the first New Course Route and was waiting for me. Things went well after returning but at mile 25 right knee went and followed by left shortly after.  Could have crawled over finish line faster than I walked.
> 
> Will be 70yo next year and really want to get my third Ironman Florida done so with that in mind, having the Marathon being number 10 and staying Perfectly McFlurry, I'm thinking I might spend more time walking, swimming and less time bicycling.



Have to be honest, John.  Every time I read about your traditional McFlurry stop, I sort of want to hurl.  I don't know how you do it.  Cool story though with the official and state trooper and simply awesome job with #10 - congrats - and good luck with Ironman Florida.  You are the man!


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> From McFlurry to John ---OUTSTANDING or more like out-running once again !!!
> 
> I just got off phone to Disney and *reservations made for MW at FW.*  Did only 30 miles of walking training since last year's Marathon, that included the Celebration Half, since every time I walked my knees would HURT. First half yesterday went by easily, M&M McFlurry stop took longer than anticipated, had a customer come up to me saying he was a course official and asked if I got the OK to detour then offered to pay for me, got a BIG hug from State Trooper Diane who is positioned down at the light.  She's been there since the first New Course Route and was waiting for me. Things went well after returning but at mile 25 right knee went and followed by left shortly after.  Could have crawled over finish line faster than I walked.
> 
> Will be 70yo next year and really want to get my third Ironman Florida done so with that in mind, having the Marathon being number 10 and staying Perfectly McFlurry, I'm thinking I might spend more time walking, swimming and less time bicycling.



I might see you in PCB this year. I'm trying to decide between IMFL and IM Western Australia.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> You’re the worst



Whatever. You love me, Teetzaroni.


----------



## JBinORL

Most likely in for the half again, possibly the 10k as well. Hard no on Dopey, waking up four straight mornings that early is not for me


----------



## The Expert

ANIM8R said:


> IIRC the Oswald theme/ medal reveal wasn't until after the 5K was sold out via "normal " registration.
> 
> Rundisney experts - please correct me if I'm wrong!



Yes, I'm fully aware. I immediately tried to get in even though I was down during New Years and had just gone home!


----------



## drummerwife

I’m in! I’ll either be running my third Dopey or what I call the Happy Challenge (5k, 10k, half). I’ll have to see how I feel after Star Wars.


----------



## The Expert

mrsg00fy said:


> I’m in for 2020....just not sure which race(s) I’m doing.  The overall atmosphere and vibe of Marathon weekend is just magical to me.



Very excited about this! I've done Princess a few times, Star Wars,  Tink at DL, and Paris, but never THE OG!


----------



## JulieODC

I’m seriously considering the full in 2020. It would be my first marathon.

My biggest worry is that I’ve got a big, stressful work project this year - and I worry that training on top of that would be a lot. Or, the running could be a welcome reprieve from the work stress?

I’m a Fed, so kind of waiting to see how this shutdown impacts the project. Either way, it doesn’t seem like the marathon will sell out quickly - so I don’t need to decide by April!


----------



## IamTrike

My agreement with my spouse to was to skip MW 2019.  That was rough, but baring any crazy calamity I should be in for Goofy 2020.


----------



## kbenson13

drummerwife said:


> I’m in! I’ll either be running my third Dopey or what I call the Happy Challenge (5k, 10k, half). I’ll have to see how I feel after Star Wars.



It's a little amazing that they don't have this as a separate challenge....


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> My agreement with my spouse to was to skip MW 2019.  That was rough, but baring any crazy calamity I should be in for Goofy 2020.



I made the same agreement. Watch, we'll get stuck with a four-day heat wave next year.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> I made the same agreement. Watch, we'll get stuck with a four-day heat wave next year.


 We've really run the gammut over the past couple of years.  For the marathon I'll take freezing over heatwave,  but I don't mind warmer days on the shorter races.


----------



## kirstie101

Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.


----------



## Krandor

kirstie101 said:


> Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.



I prefer onsite fir race transportation. At 3am I just want to hop on a bus and go. I normally do value resorts In pop or all stars


----------



## Dis_Yoda

kirstie101 said:


> Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.


Depends on your budget.  

POFQ gets love here a lot for the mid-price range.  

If you are budget, Pop gets the love. 

If you are willing to spend some money, Beach Club or Polynesian.


----------



## IamTrike

kirstie101 said:


> Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.


  It depends.  Historically I've preferred a monorail hotel like Contemp or Poly.   In 2018 we had a friend stay offsite and he drove to the race start it was surprisingly painless.  If you have a car and can drive to the start offsite isn't too bad.


----------



## baxter24

I’m in for 2020! A good friend from college has asked me to run the half with her since it will be her first! She’s also flirting with the 5k as well. I’m thinking Dopey for me if she wants to do both the 5k and half.


----------



## hotblooded

kirstie101 said:


> Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.


I swear by Pop Century or Art of Animation if you’re on a budget and running is the centerpiece of your trip. Buses to expo are among the shortest ride and most frequent service. Buses to the start line are dedicated (one central stop only, no sharing with another hotel), and buses from the finish are also fast and frequent (though shared). I’ve been very happy with the ability to use both food courts as well. 

The only reason I’d stay anywhere else would be to have a kitchen in my room, to take race weekend nutrition into my own hands.


----------



## courtneybeth

World Majors series will be wrapped up in October which means I can get back to Disney races..... contemplating the Marathon as a victory lap to celebrate. Would love to do another Dopey but that's a LOT of 3am wake up calls and miles on legs. Let's see how I feel when the FOMO of this year wears off.

But yes, tentatively penciling myself in for something that weekend.


----------



## Krandor

hotblooded said:


> I swear by Pop Century or Art of Animation if you’re on a budget and running is the centerpiece of your trip. Buses to expo are among the shortest ride and most frequent service. Buses to the start line are dedicated (one central stop only, no sharing with another hotel), and buses from the finish are also fast and frequent (though shared). I’ve been very happy with the ability to use both food courts as well.
> 
> The only reason I’d stay anywhere else would be to have a kitchen in my room, to take race weekend nutrition into my own hands.



I normally do pop and love it. And when the gondalas open will be nicer


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> World Majors series will be wrapped up in October which means I can get back to Disney races..... contemplating the Marathon as a victory lap to celebrate. Would love to do another Dopey but that's a LOT of 3am wake up calls and miles on legs. Let's see how I feel when the FOMO of this year wears off.
> 
> But yes, tentatively penciling myself in for something that weekend.



Hey there!  A few of us were just discussing  at DATW today that we hadn’t seen you on the boards for a while!


----------



## michigandergirl

mrsg00fy said:


> The overall atmosphere and vibe of Marathon weekend is just magical to me.



Yes, totally agree. Love the energy of MW!!

I'll have to see how things shake out this year, but I'm hoping I can swing at least the marathon, maybe Goofy.


----------



## JM735

Keels said:


> Well, I’m sitting here thinking of a way to amputate both my feet with a plastic knife and am convinced I’m never going to do any race ever again, so take that into account ...



This.  Couldn’t have said it better.  In fact I’ve used the words foot amputation multiple times in the last day.



ZellyB said:


> Which is why you can't end it on this one.



However, this may have some validity....

I will be at Marathon Weekend 2020. After saying ‘no more marathons’ four times (including yesterday), these words don’t have a good track record.  But I’m pretty confident it won’t be another Dopey.  The four early mornings are awful and the 5k is not enjoyable for me. Maybe a goofy or maybe just the half. Or maybe just DATW.


----------



## achang2001

hotblooded said:


> I swear by Pop Century or Art of Animation if you’re on a budget and running is the centerpiece of your trip. Buses to expo are among the shortest ride and most frequent service. Buses to the start line are dedicated (one central stop only, no sharing with another hotel), and buses from the finish are also fast and frequent (though shared). I’ve been very happy with the ability to use both food courts as well.
> 
> The only reason I’d stay anywhere else would be to have a kitchen in my room, to take race weekend nutrition into my own hands.



We always stay onsite for race weekend. We stayed at the Grand Floridian Villas in a 2BR. We had 4 runners in the 1/2 and one cheerleader! It was great. Our room was overlooking the wedding pavilion so she could just come down when we were close! Taking the monorail in the morning was nice. They had granola bars and bananas out for the runners on race morning. It was a nice touch.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Count me and the wife in. 10K for both and half for me.


----------



## Z-Knight

Krandor said:


> I normally do pop and love it. And when the gondalas open will be nicer


well, NO air conditioning, so likely a only usable during one week throughout the year - the rest of the time I will be King of the Bus!


----------



## Baloo in MI

On the conversation about where to stay, my vote also goes to Pop/AofA.  I have also stayed at Port Orleans and Coronado in the past for Marathon Weekend.  Both really nice stays but Pop/AoA was by far the most convienent, quick and easy.  It is were I am planning to stay for 2020.


----------



## DIS-OH

We made the switch from Princess Half weekend to Marathon weekend in 2019 for a few reasons.

—Our APs expired Sunday of Marathon weekend.   If we ran then instead of PHM, we wouldn’t need to renew our APs or buy park tix.

—DD wanted to run the Full.

—We’d run 9 PHMs, and decided Marathon Weekend would be a nice change for our 10th WDW runDisney event...a nice number to end our rD streak, a final hurrah, a goodbye celebration!  We’d go out big, splurge on a GF stay and enjoy monorailing to the race and back.

So...on the way home from the airport  DH started talking about next year...so we will likely be back in 2020!


----------



## PCFriar80

Tweedle Dumb challenge for me again. Why? Well the dumb part says it all.  10k and half are my threshold.  Plus I simply enjoy the atmosphere of marathon weekend, the training ups and downs, weather predictions, medal previews, shirt colors...... see you next year.


----------



## pluto377

My DH says he wants to get back into running again this year after seeing me complete Dopey. So we may be in for 10k and/or 5k. Definitely not the longer races.


----------



## CDKG

I had such an amazing time this weekend! It was a wonderful return to runDisney after the cancellation of the DL races. With no return of those in site, it looks like I will be returning to marathon weekend in 2020! 

Those two early morning wake ups really took a toll. So, I just don’t think Dopey is for me. I’m leaning towards the 10k and full next year. Let’s start praying to the weather gods now!


----------



## AFwifelife

I’ll be doing Dopey again and possibly DH depending on work and injury. Staying off property was sooooo awesome so definitely doing that again.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm in, and probably for Dopey next year.  I talked my friend who doesn't run into doing the 10k.  Keels refreshment stop was what did it, another reason why she can't swear off RunDisney next year!


----------



## lahobbs4

I will be there!! And i've brainwashed some friends to come with me. Not sure on Dopey ever again because mine went so well this year and I would hate to have anything other than those happy memories. But FOMO, so....

Hoping for the 10K and full. Those early mornings can SUCK IT.


----------



## sandam1

kirstie101 said:


> Where would you recommend staying for Marathon Weekend? As a total WDW newbie I'm pretty clueless. At DL we usually stay offsite across the street.



We stayed off-site (at Universal), got a rental car, and it was FABULOUS not having to deal with/worry about relying on Disney transportation. Keep in mind that I am the queen of catastrophic Disney transportation failures so I am always wary (at best) of it. We left our hotel for the 5K at 3:45 a.m. and for the half at 3:30 a.m., hit NO traffic issues, and had a warm car where we could relax until we needed to head to the start line. At the end, there was no line for transportation, a comfortable seat, and a bag with all of my post-race stuff (change of clothes, fuel, massage stick, etc.) waiting for me. I know that there are A LOT of people that favor staying on-site, but I had a great experience staying off-site.


----------



## sandam1

About two weeks before this year's race (my first ever half), I said "one and done!" 

Afterwards, well, my friend is talking about doing the 5K and 10K (she just did the 5K this year) and I might be convinced to try the 5K and 10K with her and then maybe do the half again. I admire the heck out of all of the Dopey finishers, but I have no desire to put the time and effort into training for a full marathon.


----------



## huggybuff

sandam1 said:


> I know that there are A LOT of people that favor staying on-site, but I had a great experience staying off-site.



That's great to hear. If I'm lucky enough to do MW 2020 then I plan to stay off-site too and rent a car. Mostly just for the money aspect. I can't believe how cheap some of those off-site hotels were a few weeks out from MW on Hotel Tonight. Of course, it's likely moot for me anyway. The only coworker who has seniority over me in our vacation bidding process has already been granted MW off. Of alllll the weeks out of the year, she picks MW.   My only hope is that she takes a new position at some point this year. Is that mean?


----------



## pinkxray

I’m hoping to try for the full in 2020. Health issues caused me to miss the Wine and Dine half this year so we’ll see how it goes. 
Between Dh and I working full time and us both working some weekends I’ll need to take a few days off throughout the summer/fall to do my long runs. I have to submit my request for those days off this month so I just mapped out my running plans for almost the next year.


----------



## pinkxray

Should I book a room only reservation now? I didn’t even think about it until I see some of you have already. I wasn’t planning on it until summer when they release 2020 packages. Is it hard to get a room?


----------



## jennamfeo

I just heard that little voice in my head that says “Dopey wasn’t really THAT bad.......”


----------



## emilyindisney

I'm in for Goofy 2020! Don't think I'm ready to commit to the four early wake-ups again yet so I'm happy to take on the anniversary challenge. Would love to stay near the Magic Kingdom and take the monorail race morning! We'll see!


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> I just heard that little voice in my head that says “Dopey wasn’t really THAT bad.......”


The next voice will be “when does registration open?”.  The voice after that will be: “when is early registration?”.


----------



## jennamfeo

PCFriar80 said:


> The next voice will be “when does registration open?”.  The voice after that will be: “when is early registration?.


#APLife


----------



## mrsg00fy

jennamfeo said:


> I just heard that little voice in my head that says “Dopey wasn’t really THAT bad.......”


I think we can predict how this will play out.


----------



## JClimacus

I might be in for next year. Arthritis caught up with me late last year, and for a time my running career looked like it was over. Between losing some weight, cross training, running on forgiving surfaces, a lot of vegetables, spices and herbs, I've been able to manage it to the point that I'm running 30 miles/week now. I can't run longer than a 10k on the road, though, without my joints complaining. I think I can squeeze another 15-20 lbs off, though, and I know based on experience that will make an enormous difference to my joint pain. If I get to that point I'll probably give MW another go. My son and his friends did the half this year.


----------



## courtneybeth

camaker said:


> Hey there!  A few of us were just discussing  at DATW today that we hadn’t seen you on the boards for a while!



Aww - I missed you guys so much and I felt it was time to come back now that it's 2019. 

I decided to take a year from Disney races and focus on the World Majors - have London in April and Chicago in October to wrap up the series. But I may try to sneak in Wine and Dine if I am able to make the budget work. But yes, something WDW Marathon Weekend is in works for 2020. I have friends trying to get me to do Dopey 2020 so... my "one and done' Dopey Challenge status may not be forever.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I just heard that little voice in my head that says “Dopey wasn’t really THAT bad.......”



That didn’t take long


----------



## Novatrix

So you know you're going crazy when during the marathon as part of the Dopey challenge you start thinking "if I do this again next year..."

Fortunately, reason has now caught up along with hydration. Since 2 early mornings are enough, Goofy challenge 2020 it is.


----------



## croach

I'm definitely, possibly, probably, undoubtedly, certainly, maybe running or not running Marathon Weekend in 2020.


----------



## Z-Knight

Novatrix said:


> So you know you're going crazy when during the marathon as part of the Dopey challenge you start thinking "if I do this again next year..."
> 
> Fortunately, reason has now caught up along with hydration. Since 2 early mornings are enough, Goofy challenge 2020 it is.


but, but, 6 medals!!!! 6!!!!! ... did I mention 6 medals?!?!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> I'm definitely, possibly, probably, undoubtedly, certainly, maybe running or not running Marathon Weekend in 2020.


Oh Cliff...


----------



## Novatrix

croach said:


> I'm definitely, possibly, probably, undoubtedly, certainly, maybe running or not running Marathon Weekend in 2020.



I like a person of integrity. 




Z-Knight said:


> but, but, 6 medals!!!! 6!!!!! ... did I mention 6 medals?!?!!!!!



Ya know, by running Goofy I'll have enough vacation time to also run the Star Wars challenge. That still adds up to 6 medals. Nice try though. ​


----------



## rteetz

mrsg00fy said:


> I think we can predict how this will play out.


I love it when people say never again!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Novatrix said:


> I like a person of integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, by running Goofy I'll have enough vacation time to also run the Star Wars challenge. That still adds up to 6 medals. Nice try though. ​


I like this logic.  It is rough burning up so many vacation days this early in the year.


----------



## Keels

croach said:


> I'm definitely, possibly, probably, undoubtedly, certainly, maybe running or not running Marathon Weekend in 2020.



#EyerollEmoji


----------



## ZellyB

Chris and I have gone from "nope, we are done for awhile" to "well maybe we could do it again" and back about 10 times over our dinner conversation.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Chris and I have gone from "nope, we are done for awhile" to "well maybe we could do it again" and back about 10 times over our dinner conversation.


Yes you’re back and I’ll buy you drinks


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Chris and I have gone from "nope, we are done for awhile" to "well maybe we could do it again" and back about 10 times over our dinner conversation.



I’ve got a little bit of FOMO, but the more I discuss it with myself - the FOMO is over missing out spending time with my DIS friends and not so much on the races ... if that makes sense?

I’m just kinda burnt on RunDisney right now - from our resident corral jumping cheater to behavior of participants to “been there, done that” to the courses and themes - I think a break and chance to date other race weekends is going to be beneficial to me and hopefully will make me fall back in love with RunDisney in the future.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I’ve got a little bit of FOMO, but the more I discuss it with myself - the FOMO is over missing out spending time with my DIS friends and not so much on the races ... if that makes sense?
> 
> I’m just kinda burnt on RunDisney right now - from our resident corral jumping cheater to behavior of participants to “been there, done that” to the courses and themes - I think a break and chance to date other race weekends is going to be beneficial to me and hopefully will make me fall back in love with RunDisney in the future.


As long as you come help us party I think we will accept your hiatus.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> As long as you come help us party I think we will accept your hiatus.



If I’m in town, I will but I currently don’t have plans to ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If I’m in town, I will but I currently don’t have plans to ...


#thumbsdown


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> #thumbsdown



Move Marathon Weekend to New Orleans and I’ll definitely be there!

#DoYouKnowILiveThere


----------



## MissLiss279

I plan to be back in 2020! Not sure if I’ll do Dopey again or maybe Goofy + 10k??


----------



## ZellyB

Keels said:


> Move Marathon Weekend to New Orleans and I’ll definitely be there!
> 
> #DoYouKnowILiveThere



Wait, what?  You live in New Orleans?


----------



## Keels

ZellyB said:


> Wait, what?  You live in New Orleans?



DID I NOT TELL YOU?!?!?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> DID I NOT TELL YOU?!?!?


I think you told every single person at WDW this week.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think you told every single person at WDW this week.



That’s not true. I Who Dat’d a lot of people too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I think you told every single person at WDW this week.


That’s not what she told Shaun


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That’s not true. I Who Dat’d a lot of people too.


#JAMbalaya


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> #JAMbalaya



Top 5 Marathon Weekend Moment right there.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I’ve got a little bit of FOMO, but the more I discuss it with myself - the FOMO is over missing out spending time with my DIS friends and not so much on the races ... if that makes sense?
> 
> I’m just kinda burnt on RunDisney right now - from our resident corral jumping cheater to behavior of participants to “been there, done that” to the courses and themes - I think a break and chance to date other race weekends is going to be beneficial to me and hopefully will make me fall back in love with RunDisney in the future.



I totally get this. It was nice to take a hiatus from Marathon Weekend this year.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Top 5 Marathon Weekend Moment right there.


Definitely a highlight.


----------



## WiredForFlight

I went to this years with 2 other friends. We all ran for the first time and had such an amazing time we already are planning on going to the 2020 run.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> #JAMbalaya


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

I am in for next, just not sure which race(s). Part of me is totally fine sticking to “just” the marathon, but I am also debating between the Dopey and Goofy challenge. I would like to do a Dopey challenge and then go back to only doing the marathon-mainly because there are other challenge type endurance events I would like to do. Also, getting there Wednesday requires more time off of work and a marathon is much more practical.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@Keels Who Dat!

(Saints fan in Lions Country)


----------



## PrincessMickey

@Keels 
https://www.zensah.com/collections/...ompression-leg-sleeves?variant=20060876931161


----------



## kleph

goofy was a unique an memorable experience but it's one and done for me. disney races are fun, but the sheer size of the event can be a grind. work will probably make training for another full impossible this year anyway.

instead we took the bounce back offer for a wilderness lodge stay in december. if i need to get my rundisney fix, it will be on the trails at the resort.


----------



## bovie

I’m moving to Florida in July, so hoping for lots of rundisney in the next year! Hoping to be in for at least the 2019 marathon, maybe even Dopey or Goofy. I’d like to complete a marathon a bit more comfortably before I do it in combo with other races.  This one was a struggle. I’m looking for something in the fall perhaps.


----------



## FFigawi

bovie said:


> I’m moving to Florida in July, so hoping for lots of rundisney in the next year! Hoping to be in for at least the 2019 marathon, maybe even Dopey or Goofy. I’d like to complete a marathon a bit more comfortably before I do it in combo with other races.  This one was a struggle. I’m looking for something in the fall perhaps.



Space Coast at the end of November is a good late fall race. It'll also get you nicely in shape for Goofy or Dopey seven weeks later.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

hmm. My shiny new AP is good through January 12, 2020.  hmmmmmm


----------



## The Expert

pinkxray said:


> Should I book a room only reservation now? I didn’t even think about it until I see some of you have already. I wasn’t planning on it until summer when they release 2020 packages. Is it hard to get a room?



I'm DVC so I'll be booking in February at my 11 month window. With Star Wars opening at the end of 2019, I'd go ahead and book something. You can always apply any promotions that come out to the existing reservation later. In fact, you can usually do so online without having to call or cancel and rebook.


----------



## Novatrix

FFigawi said:


> Space Coast at the end of November is a good late fall race. It'll also get you nicely in shape for Goofy or Dopey seven weeks later.



+1 on this.

I actually did space coast this past November before doing Dopey this year, and it went so well I plan to repeat again this year. Space coast is a lovely course and has great on course support and there's enough of a break between the two races that you have enough time for recovery, but if you train well for space coast you are in great shape for Goofy/Dopey even if life gets busy for the month of December and you can't train as well.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm in. For something. As of mile 20 this past Sunday, it was for anything _but_ the marathon, but IDK, that Goofy anniversary is tempting...


----------



## BigEeyore

Between a Goofy anniversary medal, and knowing that SWGE will be open, I am most likely IN for Goofy again.  I'm DVC so will be booking at my home resort AKL next month - will probably try to change it though at the 7 month window as I don't like being that far away for a race weekend if possible. Just debating right now about pulling my kids out of school for a couple of days to make it a whole family trip!


----------



## tidefan

I will probably sit out Marathon Weekend next year.  I'd like to do some of the other weekends to switch things up.  I am looking at W&D as I've never done that one...


----------



## ywgckp

I think I'm probably in for the full.

I did Dopey this year and I don't think I'll do it again.  It was a great experience and I'm happy I did it, but I'm not sure I need to do it again.  I didn't like getting up so early for a 5k, and I didn't like the half course.  While it is cool to get 6 medals, I'm most proud of my full, and that's what matters most to me.


----------



## kirstie101

Keels said:


> I’ve got a little bit of FOMO, but the more I discuss it with myself - the FOMO is over missing out spending time with my DIS friends and not so much on the races ... if that makes sense?
> 
> I’m just kinda burnt on RunDisney right now - from our resident corral jumping cheater to behavior of participants to “been there, done that” to the courses and themes - I think a break and chance to date other race weekends is going to be beneficial to me and hopefully will make me fall back in love with RunDisney in the future.



I can attest that my 14 month (and counting) hiatus from runDisney has most definitely made me fall back in love with it. I swore I would never do a Florida race cause it was simply too far away and here I am ready to train for a Marathon just so I can justify going to WDW to get my runDisney fix.


----------



## John VN

bovie said:


> I’m moving to Florida in July, so hoping for lots of rundisney in the next year! Hoping to be in for at least the 2019 marathon, maybe even Dopey or Goofy. I’d like to complete a marathon a bit more comfortably before I do it in combo with other races.  This one was a struggle. I’m looking for something in the fall perhaps.



Another vote for Space Coast

We moved to FL in July 1986.  90°F every day until December.  Our first Half was 2010 Space Coast and the timing for MW in Jan. was excellent. Space Coast course is nice, breakfast is wonderful and combining Space Coast with a cruise after  =  a great time.   A bit rushed when doing Oasis on Sunday but much more relaxed with Dream on Monday.


----------



## Rundugrun

Still debating on running 2020. Our AP expire in March, and for the first time in years we are not renewing since we are planning a family trip to Ireland and my frequent trips to WDW quickly burn through our travel budget. My other consideration is I did better than expected on the marathon and I’m now only 3 minutes away from a BQ time, so I’m thinking of picking a friendly time course and going for it. We’ll see, I loved this weekend and I’m sure by January we’ll all be missing Disney pretty bad.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Hey guys and gals - self-imposed hiatus is half over. My wife and I agreed to no WDW trips in 2018 and 2019. I am running in the Star Wars half in April, but with no park days.

Right now planning on buying APs with multiple WDW trips in 2020, beginning with a Dopey trip in January. The only possible hang-up is our plan to do a family destination vacation for Christmas this year, and I have no idea where that destination will be, or how long we will be there.

I will be trained for it since I am in the NYC Marathon in November. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Simba's Girl

I'm in for revenge of the course!!! Boo to 80 degree heat running a marathon...


----------



## CanadianPaco

I'm in the for the Dopey 2020!


----------



## Novatrix

Simba's Girl said:


> I'm in for revenge of the course!!! Boo to 80 degree heat running a marathon...



Sorry, I'm signing up for race retreat again. Guarantees a warm marathon.


----------



## kirstie101

How far out is POT usually due? For the Full, can I use a 10 miler? 10k?


----------



## bovie

Novatrix said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> I actually did space coast this past November before doing Dopey this year, and it went so well I plan to repeat again this year. Space coast is a lovely course and has great on course support and there's enough of a break between the two races that you have enough time for recovery, but if you train well for space coast you are in great shape for Goofy/Dopey even if life gets busy for the month of December and you can't train as well.




For everyone who mentioned Space Coast- that's been on my list of races to do someday anyway, so it's awesome to hear it's so well- run and supported.   I' been wanting to visit the Kennedy Space Museum for a while now so it'd be nice to do the race at the same time.


----------



## Z-Knight

kirstie101 said:


> How far out is POT usually due? For the Full, can I use a 10 miler? 10k?


usually first week in october. yes 10 miler is the minimum distance required.


----------



## kirstie101

Z-Knight said:


> usually first week in october. yes 10 miler is the minimum distance required.


Thanks! I have a 10 miler in late October. Guess I better find an earlier race.


----------



## DebiPT

I think I’m going to be in for my second ever full!!!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Well, I pretty much just committed to Dopey.  I joined the AP Club for the first time in 20 years.  I'm going for four days in September and then doing a week there for Dopey makes it less expensive on tickets to do the AP.  I figured I'd better buy it now before Uncle Bob raises the ticket prices again.  I saw they went up in February last year.  Now I'm going to have to look for cheap airfares and really take advantage of having it this year!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Neon Cactus said:


> Well, I pretty much just committed to Dopey.  I joined the AP Club for the first time in 20 years.  I'm going for four days in September and then doing a week there for Dopey makes it less expensive on tickets to do the AP.  I figured I'd better buy it now before Uncle Bob raises the ticket prices again.  I saw they went up in February last year.  Now I'm going to have to look for cheap airfares and really take advantage of having it this year!


I was just looking at APs today. I need to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Yeah, as soon as I checked the date they raised their prices last year, plus with them just raising Disneyland's, I figured now's a good time.  Once I confirmed with Disney that the year doesn't start until the first day I actually use it, I bought it.

I've just been checking Southwest airfares so I can get more use out of it.  There's a few days in April where it's $51 each way, and it's usually $160.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

The day before they raised the prices on the pass for both coasts I talked about getting one since we will be in DL in September. So WDW annual passes will probably go up tomorrow. 

Dropped the ball on that.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

So, I’m officially an annual pass(certificate) holder, and I’m finally registered for The Triple Trail Challenge.


Bonus pic of me feeding my daughter.


----------



## PCFriar80

Only 51 weeks to go!  Sorry, I couldn't resist.  I guess I should start unpacking from this year's weekend and hold off on the wise-cracks until later in the cycle!


----------



## Chaitali

We had decided on no more Disney trips for more than a year (I.e.give stars wars land time to calm down) but now I’m already getting major FOMO!  Right after the marathon,I told my husband I’m never doing this again.  There was a guy across from us who leaned over to my husband and said, dude, she’s lying  I still don’t know but the never again isn’t feeling quite as sure as it did right after the race!  Well, I’m going to wait and see how things go and maybe I can trick my husband into another January trip next year.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

We're doing it! Talked to my running partner and she said not just "maybe" but "hell yeah"  So, Dopey 2020 I'm in.  Need to think about a plan--I'm a slow but steady type.


----------



## steph0808

With it being an anniversary year for Goofy, do you think attendance will be up? A friend asked about going the half next year and if she needed to register right away. I don't think so  but wanted some expert advice!


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> With it being an anniversary year for Goofy, do you think attendance will be up? A friend asked about going the half next year and if she needed to register right away. I don't think so  but wanted some expert advice!


I think it will be With that and Star Wars open.


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> I think it will be With that and Star Wars open.



I didn't even think about that! I will recommend that she sign up as early as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Baloo in MI

So yesterday while meeting with my supervisor I decided to protect the time for WDW MW next year.  Luckily it is the week after a big work commitment.  Earlier that day she had shared with my colleagues and I a need for us to plan ahead so we could better balance the number of us away on vacation at any one time.  So an hour later sitting in her office I thought I am jumping on this right now!  So I asked for the time and she laughed at me and said 6 months is plenty of pre-notice.  

I responded with maybe for you but not for Disney!  Long story short, I have the week off!


----------



## TeeterTots

Late to this party, but I’m thinking Dopey 2020?!! We shall see! I’ve gotta try it once and I’m almost the big 4-0! Eek! Will likely be joined by my BFF from Canada.


----------



## DopeyBadger

TeeterTots said:


> Late to this party, but I’m thinking Dopey 2020?!! We shall see! I’ve gotta try it once and I’m almost the big 4-0! Eek! Will likely be joined by my BFF from Canada.



The Dynamic Duo!


----------



## roxymama

Pencil me in.  And since @FFigawi started the thread he can just put me down for the whole shebang.  We’ll see what happens .

If anything I think it may be my next marathon.   Gaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Pencil me in.  And since @FFigawi started the thread he can just put me down for the whole shebang.  We’ll see what happens .
> 
> If anything I think it may be my next marathon.   Gaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## lahobbs4

Crap. I've already almost completely convinced myself do to Dopey 2020 again.


----------



## roxymama

Yeah there’s still the whole “haven’t told anyone in my family I’m thinking about it” scenario going on.  But I guess lots of y’all have experienced that.


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> Yeah there’s still the whole “haven’t told anyone in my family I’m thinking about it” scenario going on.  But I guess lots of y’all have experienced that.



At some point, they just learn to kind of expect it


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> Yeah there’s still the whole “haven’t told anyone in my family I’m thinking about it” scenario going on.  But I guess lots of y’all have experienced that.



This sounds more like a them problem than a you problem.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm really tempted by that Goofy anniversary.  #sucker


----------



## cavepig

ZellyB said:


> I'm really tempted by that Goofy anniversary.  #sucker


 Same!  I was thinking Princess 2020, but now I'm pulled to do Goofy again as anniversary and I love the full even when I want to die.


----------



## roxymama

I'm already doing the date math in my head.  Registration is a few weeks before we go on our disney cruise for spring break.  Doubtful any of the challenges or marathon sells out in first few weeks, so I have time to work off their disney high.  I think?  

My sister has started C25k again and is really thinking about a star wars race in 2021 (unless I can peer pressure her into sooner.)  So we shall see.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I'm already doing the date math in my head.  Registration is a few weeks before we go on our disney cruise for spring break.  Doubtful any of the challenges or marathon sells out in first few weeks, so I have time to work off their disney high.  I think?
> 
> My sister has started C25k again and is really thinking about a star wars race in 2021 (unless I can peer pressure her into sooner.)  So we shall see.


So Dopey in 2020, Star Wars 2021.


----------



## Desdemona924

ZellyB said:


> I'm really tempted by that Goofy anniversary.  #sucker



Same. But, as I told someone else, I haven't had great success growing my money tree.


----------



## roxymama

rteetz said:


> So Dopey in 2020, Star Wars 2021.



Sure, why not.  We'll see how it all shakes out.

Lines for Star Wars land should be down to like what....7 hours per ride by 2021?


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> Sure, why not.  We'll see how it all shakes out.
> 
> Lines for Star Wars land should be down to like what....7 hours per ride by 2021?


Probably...


----------



## michigandergirl

ZellyB said:


> I'm really tempted by that Goofy anniversary.  #sucker



Ditto. #alsoasucker


----------



## Bree

I told my husband last night I was already having FOMO over 2020 Dopey medals. He just rolled his eyes at me and said he knew that was coming. I just need him to whisper “Goofy is good. Dopey is bad.” at night while I’m sleeping.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I told my husband last night I was already having FOMO over 2020 Dopey medals. He just rolled his eyes at me and said he knew that was coming. I just need him to whisper “Goofy is good. Dopey is bad.” at night while I’m sleeping.


Both are good


----------



## 2girlsR2good

roxymama said:


> there’s still the whole “haven’t told anyone in my family I’m thinking about it” scenario



Yeah--especially since I swore that was my last marathon.  I'll tell 'em later.....much later.....


----------



## steph0808

Guys, stop. I can't go again next year - that would be three years in a row, and I told DH I wouldn't go again until the kids were a little older and we could take them (they will be 3 and 5 next year). 

But I have a friend running the half, and it's a Goofy anniversary....

I can't.....


----------



## ZellyB

steph0808 said:


> Guys, stop. I can't go again next year - that would be three years in a row, and I told DH I wouldn't go again until the kids were a little older and we could take them (they will be 3 and 5 next year).
> 
> But I have a friend running the half, and it's a Goofy anniversary....
> 
> I can't.....


----------



## rteetz

That course crowding at the start!


----------



## JulieODC

steph0808 said:


> Guys, stop. I can't go again next year - that would be three years in a row, and I told DH I wouldn't go again until the kids were a little older and we could take them (they will be 3 and 5 next year).
> 
> But I have a friend running the half, and it's a Goofy anniversary....
> 
> I can't.....



3 and 5 are good ages. Just sayin’

This is coming from the person who hasn’t yet broken the news to her DH either...


----------



## PCFriar80

JulieODC said:


> 3 and 5 are good ages. Just sayin’
> 
> This is coming from the person who hasn’t yet broken the news to her DH either...


All that I know is that I was 3 and 5 at some point in my life and look at me now!  Or don't look, but a simple nod will do.


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> That course crowding at the start!



That was cool. And I thought I saw Dick and Ricky Hoyt at the start.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> That course crowding at the start!


DH and I watched this to see if we could spot him. Sure enough, he was the one with running shorts!!!  And yes, the crowding then was worse than Corral F!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> DH and I watched this to see if we could spot him. Sure enough, he was the one with running shorts!!!  And yes, the crowding then was worse than Corral F!


Awesome! About where is he in the video?


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> That was cool. And I thought I saw Dick and Ricky Hoyt at the start.



I thought that was him! I used to see him all the time when I lived in MA. He is such a nice man. My first 5K race when I started running again was a Team Hoyt event.


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> Awesome! About where is he in the video?


 He is somewhere in the first 6 minutes of the start. You know. He’s the one wearing running shorts and Nike Pegasus running shoes! LOL (Seriously, he said he started toward the front, but not nearly up with the elites. We couldn’t tell who anyone was.)


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> He is somewhere in the first 6 minutes of the start. You know. He’s the one wearing running shorts and Nike Pegasus running shoes! LOL (Seriously, he said he started toward the front, but not nearly up with the elites. We couldn’t tell who anyone was.)


Awesome!


----------



## lahobbs4

I could watch that video on repeat!!

Those clothes and hair and the basic running gear....it's all so fun to study!


----------



## JeffW

steph0808 said:


> Guys, stop. I can't go again next year - that would be three years in a row, and I told DH I wouldn't go again until the kids were a little older and we could take them (they will be 3 and 5 next year).
> 
> But I have a friend running the half, and it's a Goofy anniversary....
> 
> I can't.....



Our boys were 3 and 5 the first time we took them to a runDisney weekend...now they run the 5k and 10k with us


----------



## kirstie101

Has anyone here done Goofy as their first Full? I think I'm a definite no for Dopey. I just don't want to get up that early that many times. But was thinking of adding either the 10k or half to my weekend. And since the half actually adds 2 medals instead of just one....Anyway, thoughts? Does the 10K course offer things I won't see on the Full that I want to see? What are your thoughts on the Half course?


----------



## ZellyB

I do not like the half course. 

We just did the 10k and full and I loved that combo but no extra medal for that. Goofy is fun also though.


----------



## PCFriar80

kirstie101 said:


> Has anyone here done Goofy as their first Full? I think I'm a definite no for Dopey. I just don't want to get up that early that many times. But was thinking of adding either the 10k or half to my weekend. And since the half actually adds 2 medals instead of just one....Anyway, thoughts? Does the 10K course offer things I won't see on the Full that I want to see? What are your thoughts on the Half course?


The 10K will bring you through Epcot around mile 3.5 during the dark and you'll run from Mexico, hang a left past Norway, China, the Outpost, Germany, Italy, American Pavillion, Japan, Morocco, France and then out to the Epcot resorts loop.  It will then bring you through the Epcot resorts in a different direction and full lap versus the full marathon exposure which is the Boardwalk portion only. The loop will bring you back into Epcot around mile 5.2 or so, entering UK and running past Canada and then to Future World past the fountain out to the finish.

As far as the 1/2 is concerned, the similarities are the same for the full up through and exiting the MK.  Once you get past mile 7, you're basically running back up to Epcot on World Drive for 2 - 3 miles before you tackle the overpasses entering Epcot.  The half is probably the least favorite of courses [in general] for the weekend and in my opinion got a little worse this year with extended backstage time in Epcot for the last mile.  If the challenge medals are not important to you than I would do the 10K and full.  I myself do the 10K and half, just because the 1/2 is my distance and I can still get excited about it after many years!


----------



## MissLiss279

So... I know everyone says the half is their least favorite course of the weekend (and it’s my least favorite also), but I want to say that it is still magical! At least if it is your first runDisney race. 

2015 was my first runDisney race and I ran the half. I hadn’t been to WDW in a few years. I made it to the expo the day before the race, but did not go into any parks. Running down the road towards MK, seeing the sign, the mile markers, it just led up to entering MK. And then entering MK!! WOW!! Then turning the corner at the tree and seeing the castle all lit up!!?? IT WAS AWESOME! I don’t need a lot of spectators for races, and all the people on the course and the characters helped get through all the open road miles back to EPCOT. That race is what got me hooked on runDisney, and I’ve been back every year (even though I skipped marathon weekend this year, I’ll be back for SW). 

@kirstie101 I say do Goofy and maybe add on the 10k. If you train for the marathon, you should be okay adding a couple of races before hand.


----------



## camaker

kirstie101 said:


> Has anyone here done Goofy as their first Full? I think I'm a definite no for Dopey. I just don't want to get up that early that many times. But was thinking of adding either the 10k or half to my weekend. And since the half actually adds 2 medals instead of just one....Anyway, thoughts? Does the 10K course offer things I won't see on the Full that I want to see? What are your thoughts on the Half course?



I ran the my first full as part of 10k + Goofy. The full and 10k courses are my favorite at Marathon Weekend. The half is by far my least favorite. It’s still a fun course with some significant highlight, it just pales in comparison to the other courses. That being said, I’d either run Goofy only or go for Dopey. The weekend tends to be very Dopey-centric and running the 10k + Goofy left me with a lot of regret for not just running Dopey instead.


----------



## regul8ter18

Well book our room today!  I decided to really switch things up and didn't go with the Grand Floridian or the Yacht Club but The Poly.


----------



## PrincessV

Any thoughts on how - if? - Galaxy's Edge opening might impact race weekend in general, and the marathon course in particular? I tend to doubt they'll alter the course, just because GE will be SO busy with the park open by the time the bulk of the marathoners go through. But it might have a significant impact on crowd levels - maybe also race registrations? IDK.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Any thoughts on how - if? - Galaxy's Edge opening might impact race weekend in general, and the marathon course in particular? I tend to doubt they'll alter the course, just because GE will be SO busy with the park open by the time the bulk of the marathoners go through. But it might have a significant impact on crowd levels - maybe also race registrations? IDK.


I think crowds and race registrations will be up next year because of SWGE. People definitely pair a family vacation with runDisney and with Star Wars open that will increase.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I think crowds and race registrations will be up next year because of SWGE. People definitely pair a family vacation with runDisney and with Star Wars open that will increase.


Star Wars gonna ruin everything except my ability to buy booze at Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Star Wars gonna ruin everything except my ability to buy booze at Disneyland.


Don't say that to the Disneyland purists. They will come at you with the pitchforks.


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> Any thoughts on how - if? - Galaxy's Edge opening might impact race weekend in general, and the marathon course in particular? I tend to doubt they'll alter the course, just because GE will be SO busy with the park open by the time the bulk of the marathoners go through. But it might have a significant impact on crowd levels - maybe also race registrations? IDK.



I was literally coming on here to ask how y'all thought SWGE was going to affect these things and @PrincessV came through for me.   I'd like to think that the rest of the parks will be less crowded, but I know that won't be true...whoever came for SW is gonna spend the rest of their park days at other parks.

I was wondering if hotel prices would be steeper?  I saw the Rivieria (new DVC) prices for opening weekend of that hotel in mid December and got sticker shock.  Kind of wondering if selling a "let's get a rental house" to my family (we did that for marathon weekend 2016) and a car would be a way to go.  I'd have to tell them I was interested and that won't happen until April anyways though!

My sister's family really wants to do a duel vacation bc of star wars but the crowds are making her think SW race weekend 2021, not 2020.


----------



## PrincessV

roxymama said:


> I was wondering if hotel prices would be steeper?  I saw the Rivieria (new DVC) prices for opening weekend of that hotel in mid December and got sticker shock.  Kind of wondering if selling a "let's get a rental house" to my family (we did that for marathon weekend 2016) and a car would be a way to go.


I always spend significantly less "offsite" at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, and I know the 2020 Marathon weekend dates aren't falling into WBC's peak price category, so there's that. I think that'll still be a mostly off-season time period, but yeah - assume WDW will jack up room rates.


----------



## roxymama

PrincessV said:


> I always spend significantly less "offsite" at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, and I know the 2020 Marathon weekend dates aren't falling into WBC's peak price category, so there's that. I think that'll still be a mostly off-season time period, but yeah - assume WDW will jack up room rates.



We are staying at Wyndham Lake Buena Vista at Disney Springs for the Sat and Sun night before our DCL cruise in April (cause we could use points...cha-ching.)  Never stayed at a Wyndham before.  

I'd love to just stay Beach Club or Poly in January...but I'm thinking we'll save for something like that in 2021.  (Or I'll just move to Florida and get an annual pass #dreams)


----------



## ZellyB

If there is a reason I'm thinking of NOT do marathon weekend in 2020 it's the fear of the crowds due to Star Wars.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I entered the NYC Marathon Lottery so my Disney 2020 running plans rely on the results of that. However, I am starting to look for jobs and I keep entering Orlando, FL as a search criteria, in part, so I can run Disney races without the travel. I think I may have a problem. I should add, it has been single digit temperatures here and I think the entire family is open to moving to a warmer climate.


----------



## lahobbs4

Star Wars is the reason I'm getting my DVC points rental request in ASAP.


----------



## FFigawi

ZellyB said:


> If there is a reason I'm thinking of NOT do marathon weekend in 2020 it's the fear of the crowds due to Star Wars.



On the plus side, lines elsewhere in the four parks should be shorter...


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> On the plus side, lines elsewhere in the four parks should be shorter...


I don’t know if that will be the case. I think Star Wars will bring more people overall to WDW which means crowds will need somewhere to go outside Star Wars.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I don’t know if that will be the case. I think Star Wars will bring more people overall to WDW which means crowds will need somewhere to go outside Star Wars.



Where's the unlike button.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> On the plus side, lines elsewhere in the four parks should be shorter...





rteetz said:


> I don’t know if that will be the case. I think Star Wars will bring more people overall to WDW which means crowds will need somewhere to go outside Star Wars.


Buuuut... if crowds will be higher all year due to SWGE, the slowest of the seasons just may be the optimum time (relatively speaking) to go! #FuzzyDisneyCalendarPlanning


----------



## wdvak

JClimacus said:


> I might be in for next year. Arthritis caught up with me late last year, and for a time my running career looked like it was over. Between losing some weight, cross training, running on forgiving surfaces, a lot of vegetables, spices and herbs, I've been able to manage it to the point that I'm running 30 miles/week now. I can't run longer than a 10k on the road, though, without my joints complaining. I think I can squeeze another 15-20 lbs off, though, and I know based on experience that will make an enormous difference to my joint pain. If I get to that point I'll probably give MW another go. My son and his friends did the half this year.




That’s my goal too, to really get some weight off to make the running easier on my body. That and figuring what will work better for me training in the winter (which for us starts in October).


----------



## 2girlsR2good

wdvak said:


> That’s my goal too, to really get some weight off to make the running easier on my body.



I'll testify on the value of weight loss on my running. I didn't lose enough to qualify as thin, but I saw a big difference between Marathon 17 and Marathon 19 with my 15lb weight loss. Not a much faster time because I played around, but a lot more comfortable and confident. Now I'm working on a time goal for my upcoming half--chasing the elusive 2:45, and I'm shooting to lose another 5 by then. 

On the "when do I tell my family front" I need some help from the collective on how I can make the trip meet a tighter budget. It's a long stay. I'm considering staying off-property for the Wed-Fri, coming on-property Saturday for Sat + Sunday nights. We'd rent a car and drive to the Expo, 5K, 10K and half from somewhere I can use my points. Any recommendations? I think we'd want to spend the afternoons of the 10K and half sitting by the pool instead of doing the parks, maybe even working (!) then go back to touring the parks for Sunday + Monday.


----------



## huggybuff

2girlsR2good said:


> It's a long stay. I'm considering staying off-property for the Wed-Fri, coming on-property Saturday for Sat + Sunday nights.



If you're brave you could troll the Hotel Tonight app before your trip. I was checking it out about 3 weeks before this last MW and there were some nice looking hotels starting at about $60.00 per night.


----------



## JBinORL

Thankfully next year for MW our house should be done, and it's a 10 minute drive to the parks instead of the current 30, so no need to stay onsite anymore! Although, coming from 429 I believe I'll have to go the long, long way around


----------



## 2girlsR2good

huggybuff said:


> If you're brave


Not that brave--I'm gonna have to have it all nailed down....


----------



## roxymama

2girlsR2good said:


> I'll testify on the value of weight loss on my running. I didn't lose enough to qualify as thin, but I saw a big difference between Marathon 17 and Marathon 19 with my 15lb weight loss. Not a much faster time because I played around, but a lot more comfortable and confident. Now I'm working on a time goal for my upcoming half--chasing the elusive 2:45, and I'm shooting to lose another 5 by then.
> 
> On the "when do I tell my family front" I need some help from the collective on how I can make the trip meet a tighter budget. It's a long stay. I'm considering staying off-property for the Wed-Fri, coming on-property Saturday for Sat + Sunday nights. We'd rent a car and drive to the Expo, 5K, 10K and half from somewhere I can use my points. Any recommendations? I think we'd want to spend the afternoons of the 10K and half sitting by the pool instead of doing the parks, maybe even working (!) then go back to touring the parks for Sunday + Monday.



I just did a super budget version of marathon weekend.  I ran the half so only had 3 hotel nights and stayed at AOA value resort.  We only had two table service meals total for the whole trip and did hotel food court multiple times.  I also left my husband and daughter at home...so didn't need to pay anything for them.

If you can skip the parkhopper ticket option that could help.  My park style when not doing races is to rope drop one park, go back to hotel and then visit another in the evening.  But on race weekends getting up at 2:30am...I tend to just sort of lollygag around after the race, eat at the  hotel, nap and visit one park in the afternoon/evening.  
I only parkhopped one night this marathon weekend and my dad never used his, so kind of wasted the extra expense.  

or if you have another trip planned within the right window of time you could get an AP if it justifies savings down the road.  I know that's not an option always.


----------



## cburnett11

2girlsR2good said:


> On the "when do I tell my family front" I need some help from the collective on how I can make the trip meet a tighter budget. It's a long stay. I'm considering staying off-property for the Wed-Fri, coming on-property Saturday for Sat + Sunday nights. We'd rent a car and drive to the Expo, 5K, 10K and half from somewhere I can use my points. Any recommendations? I think we'd want to spend the afternoons of the 10K and half sitting by the pool instead of doing the parks, maybe even working (!) then go back to touring the parks for Sunday + Monday.



For 2017 WDW Marathon weekend, I went down with my wife and college-aged (at the time) daughter.  We arrived Friday morning, stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then flew out of Orlando Tuesday evening.  The main purpose of us being there was for me to run the Marathon.  It was our only trip to WDW in which we did NOT ever go to the parks.  Honestly, we had a great and relaxed time.  My wife and I are considering doing the same thing in 2020 for the marathon assuming she decides to run it again.  If you recall, 2017 was the year the half marathon was cancelled on Saturday because of storms... but (see below) many people got out there and ran 13.1 on their own terms that day.

*Friday:* was a short run at Pop Century, Expo, and Disney Springs at night.  We ate at Splitsville.
*Saturday:* was my shakeout run... which was amazing because there were so many half marathon runners completing their "race" around the lake and around both Pop and AofA.  Not only was there crowd support, but at least 2 makeshift hydration stops from what I remember.  I was just doing 2-3 miles but loved being a part of this awesome moment.  Then we headed over to breakfast at Boardwalk Bakery.  It was windy/drizzly/cold, but there were more people completing their half race over there too.  We stayed for a long time and cheered runners on with others.  There was even a makeshift finish line that a family had going on using toilet paper stretched across the boardwalk for anyone that wanted to cross at their finish.  It was truly an amazing display of making the most of a situation.  We spent the rest of the day checking out EPCOT area hotels and then headed back to Pop.
*Sunday:*  was my race.  It was my easiest/most relaxing marathon to date and happens to be my 3rd fastest.  Maybe helped because the weekend was relaxing or maybe I just like cold weather.  It is the only marathon I've negative split.  After the race, we ate a late breakfast at Kona at Poly and then headed to Pop for some rest.  Later that day we explored the monorail resorts, watched Wishes from the contemporary viewing area, got on/timed a monorail ride to EPCOT that allowed us to see some of Illuminations while passing through, and then got back to the MK area in time to watch the Electric Water parade.  It was a fun way to see some free entertainment that night.  We were just seeing if we could actually time all those things.
*Monday:*  I don't even remember what all we did on Monday.  We may have played mini golf some time at Fantasia Gardens.  We also took a bus to Hollywood Studios and watched Star Wars fireworks from the gate (lol) before we walked over to Beaches & Cream for a late dinner.
*Tuesday:*  was sleeping in, Disney Springs, and then finally heading home.

My point of all this is that it's very possible to have a really good time down there on property and never go in the parks.  We've been quite a bit.  We used to be touring maniacs, but now my wife and I like to take it much easier.  We've probably been down there 20 times, and this particular weekend is one of our most memorable... and we never went into any parks.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

I'm in for Dopey 2020 (and not lurking on these boards like last year...).  Injury in December last year limited me to the 5-K & 10-K, so looking forward to finally earning my medals!


----------



## SheHulk

cburnett11 said:


> For 2017 WDW Marathon weekend, I went down with my wife and college-aged (at the time) daughter.  We arrived Friday morning, stayed 4 nights at Pop Century and then flew out of Orlando Tuesday evening.  The main purpose of us being there was for me to run the Marathon.  It was our only trip to WDW in which we did NOT ever go to the parks.  Honestly, we had a great and relaxed time.  My wife and I are considering doing the same thing in 2020 for the marathon assuming she decides to run it again.  If you recall, 2017 was the year the half marathon was cancelled on Saturday because of storms... but (see below) many people got out there and ran 13.1 on their own terms that day.
> ...
> 
> My point of all this is that it's very possible to have a really good time down there on property and never go in the parks.  We've been quite a bit.  We used to be touring maniacs, but now my wife and I like to take it much easier.  We've probably been down there 20 times, and this particular weekend is one of our most memorable... and we never went into any parks.


I agree with all of this.



GuinnessRunner said:


> I'm in for Dopey 2020 (and not lurking on these boards like last year...).  Injury in December last year limited me to the 5-K & 10-K, so looking forward to finally earning my medals!


Welcome! Glad you're out of lurking status. My favorite kind of race training is the super-comeback-revenge race training! You'll get 'em this year!


----------



## jhoannam

With SWGE opening right before Marathon weekend (if rumors are correct), how early is everyone going to book their rooms?


----------



## Barca33Runner

jhoannam said:


> With SWGE opening right before Marathon weekend (if rumors are correct), how early is everyone going to book their rooms?



I don’t have my particular thoughts on this question narrowed down yet; but mark me down as possibly the one Star Wars fan that is absolutely not looking forward to the opening of SWGE. I’m really hoping they get ahead of schedule, but realistically there’s no way that it can be opened and not still drawing a larger than normal crowd to the parks during Marathon Weekend.

I’m not really picky about where I stay, but I’ll probably still have to look into booking a lot earlier this year.


----------



## SheHulk

jhoannam said:


> With SWGE opening right before Marathon weekend (if rumors are correct), how early is everyone going to book their rooms?


I'll be on vacation there in June, and hope there will be bounceback offers then so I can book something. Tempting fate maybe but I'm not picky about where I stay and not ready to 100% commit to the race yet.


----------



## ZellyB

If we go I think we might revert back to Shades of Green this time.  It's a really nice hotel and soooo much cheaper for us.


----------



## ManhattanMcC

Just curious, new to runDisney Events/DISboards, and not sure if I should have tried to start a thread... 
My wife and I signed up for our 1st Dopey, which was also our 1st runDisney event, in June 2018. Booked hotels/flights in June... Now we're coming back for another round planning on splitting the 1/2 & Full and both running the 10k. (both Dopey's with a 18 mo old was A LOT.) I've heard about "bounce back" and reservation packages and TBH it's not sure if this is specific to the races or general Disney knowledge but it doesn't look wise to book a year in advance. I'm not sure my ease getting this past year set up was a function of the registration happening later or less demand or just packages tend to go up around the races registrations, in this case April. Just looking for some guidance and prior experience in planning for 2020.

*** If you happened to be with the 5:45 Pacer Jim group, I was the "3,2,1 we run" guy for the last 4 miles with the breakaway thing that happened... ***


----------



## jhoannam

sandam1 said:


> We stayed off-site (at Universal), got a rental car, and it was FABULOUS not having to deal with/worry about relying on Disney transportation. Keep in mind that I am the queen of catastrophic Disney transportation failures so I am always wary (at best) of it. We left our hotel for the 5K at 3:45 a.m. and for the half at 3:30 a.m., hit NO traffic issues, and had a warm car where we could relax until we needed to head to the start line. At the end, there was no line for transportation, a comfortable seat, and a bag with all of my post-race stuff (change of clothes, fuel, massage stick, etc.) waiting for me. I know that there are A LOT of people that favor staying on-site, but I had a great experience staying off-site.


Did you have to pay to park?


----------



## jhoannam

Well, I think I'm in for the Dopey. I did my first marathon and I loved it! I had so much fun, granted mile 20-23 were painful, I'm ready for the fun. And I'll have an AP, so why not?


----------



## SheHulk

ManhattanMcC said:


> Just curious, new to runDisney Events/DISboards, and not sure if I should have tried to start a thread...
> My wife and I signed up for our 1st Dopey, which was also our 1st runDisney event, in June 2018. Booked hotels/flights in June... Now we're coming back for another round planning on splitting the 1/2 & Full and both running the 10k. (both Dopey's with a 18 mo old was A LOT.) I've heard about "bounce back" and reservation packages and TBH it's not sure if this is specific to the races or general Disney knowledge but it doesn't look wise to book a year in advance. I'm not sure my ease getting this past year set up was a function of the registration happening later or less demand or just packages tend to go up around the races registrations, in this case April. Just looking for some guidance and prior experience in planning for 2020.
> 
> *** If you happened to be with the 5:45 Pacer Jim group, I was the "3,2,1 we run" guy for the last 4 miles with the breakaway thing that happened... ***


I hear you, but I only book room-only and in general those reservations are cancelable until pretty close to the reservation date. So I'm not afraid to nab something knowing I can cancel if need be.


----------



## jhoannam

steph0808 said:


> Guys, stop. I can't go again next year - that would be three years in a row, and I told DH I wouldn't go again until the kids were a little older and we could take them (they will be 3 and 5 next year).
> 
> But I have a friend running the half, and it's a Goofy anniversary....
> 
> I can't.....


You have to go now, before they start school, or else you'll have to pull them from school.


----------



## kirstie101

jhoannam said:


> With SWGE opening right before Marathon weekend (if rumors are correct), how early is everyone going to book their rooms?


Booked a room only reservation this week. Figure I can apply any discounts that come out later.


----------



## drummerwife

jhoannam said:


> With SWGE opening right before Marathon weekend (if rumors are correct), how early is everyone going to book their rooms?


We’ve already booked our stay at Shades of Green. I always stress over where we’re staying so it’s nice to already have it done.


----------



## Neon Cactus

After reading this thread, I called and booked Pop Century for next year.  I think I’ve talked my DVC owning friend into the 10k so if I can talk him into using some points on Beach Club Villas...  but I’m excited because the gondolas should be running.


----------



## jmasgat

jhoannam said:


> Did you have to pay to park?



For the races, Epcot parking is free before 7 am.


----------



## AFwifelife

I need to figure out who is coming with me so I can get an appropriately sized apartment or house. Right now it looks like I’ll be solo for the 5k and 10k.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

DW completed her first full at WDW this year, it was my 3rd and I had been looking to 2020 as my first Dopey.  She had said repeatedly that this was her ONE and ONLY full, and that she'd go back to 10K's and 1/2's afterwards......but now she's caught the bug and is on board the 2020 Dopey Train as well.


----------



## lhermiston

For the first time in a decade or more, I feel like I’ve gotten my fix on all things Disney, including runDisney. I have other things I want to see and do and other races I want to run. I will undoubtedly be back and I was thinking this morning that it might be kind of poetic if my personal challenge of 10 marathons by age 40 was bookended by the WDW Marathon.


----------



## PrincessV

First post-marathon run of significance this past weekend and I mentally declared it midway, so let it be so: Dopey 2020. And I'll once again be the sucker who registers early at full price, only to watch discounts appear months later.


----------



## DerTobi75

Right now, it looks like I am doing my first Dopey in 2020.

At the moment I am struggeling with my training for the next races. But I have got a plan, which races to run in 2019 to be prepared for Dopey. And finally I hope for some magic from @DopeyBadger s trainingplans 

Now I have to talk my girlfriend into the 5K


----------



## jennamfeo

PrincessV said:


> And I'll once again be the sucker who registers early at full price, only to watch discounts appear months later.


One of my goals this year is to not be this person. No guarantees though.


----------



## PrincessV

jennamfeo said:


> One of my goals this year is to not be this person. No guarantees though.


I wish you much success, and will applaud you upon its happening! I think I've just accepted that it's my lot in running life to subsidize runDisney's bottom line.


----------



## sandam1

jhoannam said:


> Did you have to pay to park?



At the Disney parks? Not for the races. At Universal? Yes, we did have to pay $17 per night to park at the hotel. But then we just took the buses back and forth to the park.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> First post-marathon run of significance this past weekend and I mentally declared it midway, so let it be so: Dopey 2020. And I'll once again be the sucker who registers early at full price, only to watch discounts appear months later.



You and @rteetz never learn...


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> You and @rteetz never learn...


#truestory


----------



## Jason Bryer

Well, runDisney has updated the website with the 2020 info: https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/


----------



## tidefan

I would like to say I'd be in for this, but I will hopefully (fingers crossed) need to be in New Orleans the next day for Clemson-Bama, Part V...


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, runDisney has updated the website with the 2020 info: https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/



Interesting that the 5k & 10k do not have specific themes at this point, while the half still has Donald as the host.  The marathon could be interpreted as being up for a change, since it references "Mickey and friends" rather than just Mickey, but I don't see them abandoning him as the host of the signature race.  The conspiracy theory that @rteetz floated about Minnie being the next to go after Pluto lost the 5k this year seems to be gaining momentum...


----------



## ZellyB

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, runDisney has updated the website with the 2020 info: https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/



So are those prices the same as this year or did they increase again?  I can't remember what they were.


----------



## rteetz

Price changes! 

Dopey goes up $5
Marathon up $2
I think the 5K up $2 as well.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> So are those prices the same as this year or did they increase again?  I can't remember what they were.


A few increases. Not all the races increased.


----------



## rteetz

They are marketing the Goofy anniversary too.


----------



## FFigawi

Proof of Time says Oct 9, 2018. Assuming they mean 2019, the Chicago people get screwed yet again. I fail to understand why rD can't wait a week and allow people to use times from one of the biggest races in the country.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Proof of Time says Oct 9, 2018. Assuming they mean 2019, the Chicago people get screwed yet again. I fail to understand why rD can't wait a week and allow people to use times from one of the biggest races in the country.


Wouldn't that be Track Shack not rD? Must be something with the way they do things.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Wouldn't that be Track Shack not rD? Must be something with the way they do things.



I'm sure Track Shack has a timeline and a process they want to follow to get all the times verified and corrals assigned. Still, if rD wanted to let people use Chicago, they could say so and Track Shack would have to improve their process to suit. With entries down the way they are, it can't take as long now as it did two years ago.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Do they still have early registration for annual pass holders?  I have to study up on all the benefits of having it.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> Do they still have early registration for annual pass holders?  I have to study up on all the benefits of having it.


It should be the Thursday before general registration.


----------



## jhoannam

I'm hoping things don't sell out this year, because I'm not willing to commit in April. I'll decide in September, but I guess if the Dopey sell out I wasn't meant to run it.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> I'm hoping things don't sell out this year, because I'm not willing to commit in April. I'll decide in September, but I guess if the Dopey sell out I wasn't meant to run it.


I don't think things will sell out in April but I do expect things to be more popular with star wars open and the anniversary.


----------



## hotblooded

Wow. First time since I started running the Half in 2012 that the price hasn’t gone up year over year. I had given up on that ever happening.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> I don't think things will sell out in April but I do expect things to be more popular with star wars open and the anniversary.


  I'm going to be really interested to see the impact of Galaxy's Edge on the Race.   I definitely think the parks and hotels will be more crowded but I am not sure how directly it will relate to race entries (particularly for the challenges).   I managed to upgrade my son and I's 10k bibs during princess weekend because the agents were having a hard time selling bibs.   While I definitely feel bad for the TA's that are having to deal with this, it is kind of nice to be able to get a discount on bibs.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I'm going to be really interested to see the impact of Galaxy's Edge on the Race.   I definitely think the parks and hotels will be more crowded but I am not sure how directly it will relate to race entries (particularly for the challenges).   I managed to upgrade my son and I's 10k bibs during princess weekend because the agents were having a hard time selling bibs.   While I definitely feel bad for the TA's that are having to deal with this, it is kind of nice to be able to get a discount on bibs.


Overall this year is slow until the Fall. Disney has free dining in the Summer something they never do. I fully expect people who were looking to run and pair this with a vacation like many do to do so in 2020. So I expect some sell outs but nothing on the first day like before. Probably 5K, 10K, and maybe Dopey. I also expect goofy registrations to rise a little bit due to the anniversary. Obviously we don’t have themes for the 5K and maybe 10K yet which could change how fast those sell.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Overall this year is slow until the Fall. Disney has free dining in the Summer something they never do. I fully expect people who were looking to run and pair this with a vacation like many do to do so in 2020. So I expect some sell outs but nothing on the first day like before. Probably 5K, 10K, and maybe Dopey. I also expect goofy registrations to rise a little bit due to the anniversary. Obviously we don’t have themes for the 5K and maybe 10K yet which could change how fast those sell.


It would be nice if they announce the themes BEFORE registration opens this time. But, I’m not counting on it...


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> It would be nice if they announce the themes BEFORE registration opens this time. But, I’m not counting on it...


Yeah you never know with runDisney.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Overall this year is slow until the Fall. Disney has free dining in the Summer something they never do. I fully expect people who were looking to run and pair this with a vacation like many do to do so in 2020. So I expect some sell outs but nothing on the first day like before. Probably 5K, 10K, and maybe Dopey. I also expect goofy registrations to rise a little bit due to the anniversary. Obviously we don’t have themes for the 5K and maybe 10K yet which could change how fast those sell.


  That's an interesting thought.  It could also play into the lower demand for runDisney that has shown recently.   I know that there have been concerns that people have been putting off vacations till Disney until after GE opens.  I hadn't thought about that impacting runDisney.


----------



## lhermiston

Educated guesses on the 2020 themes:

5K - Brer Rabbit
10K - Captain EO
Half - Ellen's Energy Adventure
Full - Sid from Toy Story
Goofy - Voldemort
Dopey - Bob Iger


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I know that there have been concerns that people have been putting off vacations till Disney until after GE opens. I hadn't thought about that impacting runDisney.


People really are. Disney is worried right now about Summer with the discounts they are offering then. You never used to see discounts like that. Don't expect the usual Fall discounts this year.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Dopey - Bob Iger


More like money signs.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> More like money signs.



Do it. But I want it embedded with a RFD chip and a little speaker that goes “ca-ching” like a cash register every time I swipe my magic band at a store or restaurant.


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> More like money signs.



And now I want the Dopey 2020 medal to be Scrooge McDuck’s #1 Dime.

https://disney.fandom.com/wiki/Number_One_Dime


----------



## SarahDisney

lhermiston said:


> Educated guesses on the 2020 themes:
> 
> 5K - Brer Rabbit
> 10K - Captain EO
> Half - Ellen's Energy Adventure
> Full - Sid from Toy Story
> Goofy - Voldemort
> Dopey - Bob Iger



Excuse me. Everyone knows that Bob Iger will be the Goofy theme and Dopey will be Walt Disney's frozen head.
Obviously.


----------



## Barca33Runner

It does seem odd that the Half and Full descriptions specifically mention Donald and Mickey, but there's no mention of Minnie in the 10K description. I'll be pretty unimpressed if they switch the 10K theme from Minnie Mouse after switching the 5K off of Pluto. I'm willing to grant them that the 5K started as (and largely continues as) a Family Fun Run and that Pluto was adopted over time as a somewhat ex post facto mascot. The 10K, on the other hand, has been run 6 times, was established with Minnie as the race host/mascot, and has absolutely no reason to deviate from that pattern. The 5K and 10K have no trouble selling out their allotted entries, so there's not even a "we need to drum up interest" motive.


----------



## steph0808

KevM said:


> And now I want the Dopey 2020 medal to be Scrooge McDuck’s #1 Dime.
> 
> https://disney.fandom.com/wiki/Number_One_Dime



I'd run Dopey on no training for that medal. Scrooge is my favorite!


----------



## SheHulk

Just nosed around the event website and I agree it doesn't read to me like they are committed to Minnie for the 10k. "Mickey and Friends" for the marathon makes me wonder if the celebrity couple could share the big race. Daisy on any medal would be tempting for me personally.


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Just nosed around the event website and I agree it doesn't read to me like they are committed to Minnie for the 10k. "Mickey and Friends" for the marathon makes me wonder if the celebrity couple could share the big race. Daisy on any medal would be tempting for me personally.


Agree. Right now I’m thinking I may not do the 5k, but if Daisy is revealed to be on that medal... I’m not sure I could pass that up!


----------



## lahobbs4

Not gonna lie - I would be more excited to run a Voldemort race than I was to run the Oswald race.

Thankfully we don't choose based on theming. I love having the Fab 5 but I'm cool with them switching things up. Pixar characters would be fun. I almost lost my **** when I saw Mr. Fredrickson during the half!!


----------



## ZellyB

I'm not sure how I feel about them switching things up.  As a repeat running, the idea of some changes sounds fun, but the purist in me feels like it's a tradition they shouldn't change.  Which probably means I'll be fine with it no matter what they do.


----------



## Jason Bryer

FFigawi said:


> Proof of Time says Oct 9, 2018. Assuming they mean 2019, the Chicago people get screwed yet again. I fail to understand why rD can't wait a week and allow people to use times from one of the biggest races in the country.



That was the date for the 2019 race, the Tuesday after Columbus Day. If the pattern holds, then it would October 15th this year, which is two days after my half marathon. If memory serves me, they had the wrong date on the website last year too. They didn't update it until registration opened.


----------



## AFwifelife

Well they better make up their minds about the themes soon. Need to know what they are so I can procrastinate for the next 10 months.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I'm going to put my chances of doing any marathon weekend races next year at <.1%, but I still want to join in on the fun discussions for now 

For just $2 more, running the marathon seems like a bargain compared to the half...


----------



## Ariel484

camaker said:


> Interesting that the 5k & 10k do not have specific themes at this point, while the half still has Donald as the host.  The marathon could be interpreted as being up for a change, since it references "Mickey and friends" rather than just Mickey, but I don't see them abandoning him as the host of the signature race.  The conspiracy theory that @rteetz floated about Minnie being the next to go after Pluto lost the 5k this year seems to be gaining momentum...


But but but...what about the Mouse Challenge?!  


FFigawi said:


> Proof of Time says Oct 9, 2018. Assuming they mean 2019, the Chicago people get screwed yet again. I fail to understand why rD can't wait a week and allow people to use times from one of the biggest races in the country.


This is rD, do you think they even bothered to check the Chicago dates??


SheHulk said:


> Just nosed around the event website and I agree it doesn't read to me like they are committed to Minnie for the 10k. "Mickey and Friends" for the marathon makes me wonder if the celebrity couple could share the big race. Daisy on any medal would be tempting for me personally.


I was gonna say - Daisy needs a medal.


lahobbs4 said:


> Not gonna lie - I would be more excited to run a *Voldemort* race than I was to run the Oswald race.


He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named!! But yeah that would be a pretty awesome race...dementors and Death Eaters chasing you around the course??!


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> Educated guesses on the 2020 themes:
> 
> 5K - Brer Rabbit
> 10K - Captain EO
> Half - Ellen's Energy Adventure
> Full - Sid from Toy Story
> Goofy - Voldemort
> Dopey - Bob Iger


.
Ellen’s Energy adventure could have a “stupid Judy, Stupid Running” shirt


----------



## FFigawi

Ariel484 said:


> This is rD, do you think they even bothered to check the Chicago dates??



Does rD check any dates? As noted above, they can't even get the dates on their own web site right. 



> He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named!! But yeah that would be a pretty awesome race...dementors and Death Eaters chasing you around the course??!



I'm amazed Universal hasn't done this yet.


----------



## BikeFan

I'm in for Marathon Weekend 2020, running either Dopey or Goofy.  What with the chance to get up to 6 medals in one weekend AND the opening of SWGE, what's not to love?!?  Other than the early mornings, of course.  Still, what a fun way to start off the year, and hopefully escape the cold for a few days.  Plus, how many other chances do we runners get to run multiple longer races over a single weekend?  There aren't enough events like that, IMHO.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

Yes! So this!!


Ariel484 said:


> He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named!! But yeah that would be a pretty awesome race...dementors and Death Eaters chasing you around the course??!


----------



## flav

Ariel484 said:


> He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named!! But yeah that would be a pretty awesome race...dementors and Death Eaters chasing you around the course??!


Well, for now, those are still in the virtual world:
http://potterheadrunning.org/


----------



## UNCBear24

I'm in for the 2020 weekend.  The full is a done deal and I think I have my daughter convinced to do the 5k with me.  I love the 10k too, so  . . . 
maybe I will just return to Dopey after a year off.   Time will tell.  Regardless, I'm looking forward to Marathon Weekend again in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like they are continuing the finisher ear hats after the marathon.


----------



## disneygpa

Looks like I'm late to another thread I want to follow....

Planning on doing Dopey, will be my first rD event and first marathon....


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Looks like they are continuing the finisher ear hats after the marathon.


I love getting them, it's a nice touch.  Even a week after the half I wore them in the park and it was fun to have people ask about the race(s).


----------



## ZellyB

I have a feeling I may end up doing Dopey again.  

- It's an anniversary year for Goofy, so I'm going to want that Goofy medal
- The 10K course is one I love and have a blast doing so I'm going to want to do that
- Why would I do the 10k, half and full and skip out on the 5k?


----------



## Ariel484

@ZellyB that's exactly how I ended up doing Dopey in 2015 (10th goofy, wanted a Minnie 10K medal...okay fine, I'll do the 5K too!).


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I have a feeling I may end up doing Dopey again.
> 
> - It's an anniversary year for Goofy, so I'm going to want that Goofy medal
> - The 10K course is one I love and have a blast doing so I'm going to want to do that
> - Why would I do the 10k, half and full and skip out on the 5k?


The sucker club meets every Wednesday night at 7PM.  

I’m really interested to see how or if they change up themes.


----------



## Desdemona924

rteetz said:


> The sucker club meets every Wednesday night at 7PM.
> 
> I’m really interested to see how or if they change up themes.



Selfishly, I don't care if they change the themes for the 5k and 10k since I don't do those. But if they try to take away Mickey for the full, I will be so angry. <-Understatement. I think it's probably safe to say that I won't be the only one.


----------



## baxter24

ZellyB said:


> I have a feeling I may end up doing Dopey again.
> 
> - It's an anniversary year for Goofy, so I'm going to want that Goofy medal
> - The 10K course is one I love and have a blast doing so I'm going to want to do that
> - Why would I do the 10k, half and full and skip out on the 5k?


Same! A friend of mine from college told me she wanted to do the half so I figured I’d do Goofy then she say she she thinks she’s wants to do the 5k also so now I’m like “Well Dopey it it is then...”


----------



## kirstie101

cavepig said:


> I love getting them, it's a nice touch.  Even a week after the half I wore them in the park and it was fun to have people ask about the race(s).


I’m clueless....what ears? 

Interested to see the 10k medal! Pretty sure I’ll do the 10k and full. Thought it would be neat to have a Minnie and a Mickey medal. But honestly I’m sure I’ll just be thrilled to finish a full! Medal wont matter much at that point.


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> I’m clueless....what ears?
> 
> Interested to see the 10k medal! Pretty sure I’ll do the 10k and full. Thought it would be neat to have a Minnie and a Mickey medal. But honestly I’m sure I’ll just be thrilled to finish a full! Medal wont matter much at that point.



Full finishers get handed marathon weekend Mickey ears.


----------



## kirstie101

lhermiston said:


> Full finishers get handed marathon weekend Mickey ears.


That’s awesome!


----------



## JulieODC

Guys. I had a marathon dream last night. I ran, I finished, and it was amazing. Is this a sign???


----------



## John VN

JulieODC said:


> Guys. I had a marathon dream last night. I ran, I finished, and it was amazing. Is this a sign???



If you woke up all sweaty and shaking, it was a nightmare.  

If you woke up all excited and tingly, prepare to register.   

McFlurry John


----------



## 2girlsR2good

JulieODC said:


> Is this a sign???



Yes, yes it is.....


----------



## michigandergirl

JulieODC said:


> Guys. I had a marathon dream last night. I ran, I finished, and it was amazing. Is this a sign???


----------



## regul8ter18

Barca33Runner said:


> It does seem odd that the Half and Full descriptions specifically mention Donald and Mickey, but there's no mention of Minnie in the 10K description. I'll be pretty unimpressed if they switch the 10K theme from Minnie Mouse after switching the 5K off of Pluto. I'm willing to grant them that the 5K started as (and largely continues as) a Family Fun Run and that Pluto was adopted over time as a somewhat ex post facto mascot. The 10K, on the other hand, has been run 6 times, was established with Minnie as the race host/mascot, and has absolutely no reason to deviate from that pattern. The 5K and 10K have no trouble selling out their allotted entries, so there's not even a "we need to drum up interest" motive.



My dad said that a cast member told him that there was a good chance that the 10k wasn't going to be Minnie in 2020 so I guess that cast member might be right.


----------



## jennamfeo

If they change the 10k to some other male figure then I will be a little salty. Like why can't we just have one flippin' girl character themed race during a long weekend event?


----------



## CDKG

Because...I love signing up for races only to have the theme changed and announced later...

They seem to be moving in the direction of their virtual race series. Just theme the next race to whatever they want to promote at the time.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Because...I love signing up for races only to have the theme changed and announced later...
> 
> They seem to be moving in the direction of their virtual race series. Just them the next race to whatever they want to promote at the time.


And without Disneyland they have less races to have more themes. Disneyland Half weekend always seemed to have a change in theme whereas most WDW have stayed the same or similar over time.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

JulieODC said:


> Guys. I had a marathon dream last night. I ran, I finished, and it was amazing. Is this a sign???


YES!!! Ahh!


----------



## Barca33Runner

regul8ter18 said:


> My dad said that a cast member told him that there was a good chance that the 10k wasn't going to be Minnie in 2020 so I guess that cast member might be right.



I won’t be surprised if they change the theme. Just baffled by the logic. They have never had an issue selling out the 5k and 10k slots allotted to those individual races and I can’t imagine anyone is dense enough to think “you know why Dopey had slow sales? Probably the Minnie Mouse theming on the 10k.”

They made a pretty big deal when the 10k started that it was Minnie’s race. Like, it was the primary selling point. It has never failed to fill capacity (outside of possible reallocated Dopey spots) so there’s realistically no reason for them to do this other than boredom. I’ll admit, I’m a little obsessive about things being complete and changes being rational rather than random, so this probably bothers me more than most. Particularly in light of the fact that there are so many improvements and actual issues on which rD could be focusing.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

With the numbers so down this year and most of the races not selling out at all, do you think they will cut the number of Dopey bibs this year?  With Goofy being an anniversary year I suppose those numbers should be back up some.  Just hope it doesn't get back to the days when you had to register in first 24hrs to be sure you could get a spot (of course I will anyway...).  With Star Wars Land opening, I honestly expected them to jack the registration fees up like they have everything else and when they didn't it got me wondering.


----------



## rteetz

GuinnessRunner said:


> With the numbers so down this year and most of the races not selling out at all, do you think they will cut the number of Dopey bibs this year?  With Goofy being an anniversary year I suppose those numbers should be back up some.  Just hope it doesn't get back to the days when you had to register in first 24hrs to be sure you could get a spot (of course I will anyway...).  With Star Wars Land opening, I honestly expected them to jack the registration fees up like they have everything else and when they didn't it got me wondering.


They won't cut the number until later and only if needed. They still had 5000-6000 Dopey Bibs this year. I think peak is 8000ish? So thats not bad really.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

rteetz said:


> They won't cut the number until later and only if needed. They still had 5000-6000 Dopey Bibs this year. I think peak is 8000ish? So thats not bad really.


Yea and I also realized they can just release unused Dopey spots for the 5-K and 10-K later too like they've done before.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I hope they don't change the 10k theme.  In terms of relevancy, next year would be perfect to keep it with Minnie since she and Mickey will have a new ride opening just a few months before.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I decided to make it official and put down my deposit for Pop for WDW Marathon Weekend.  I was already planning to go but there is just something about having the trip on MDE to make it feel more official.  Very excited!


----------



## jeremy1002

Baloo in MI said:


> I decided to make it official and put down my deposit for Pop for WDW Marathon Weekend.  I was already planning to go but there is just something about having the trip on MDE to make it feel more official.  Very excited!


You can reserve rooms already?


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> You can reserve rooms already?


Room only yes.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Since we book our dvc room on Friday, I guess I need to decide between a studio at Boardwalk or the 1 bedroom value at AKL.


----------



## SheHulk

Dis_Yoda said:


> Since we book our dvc room on Friday, I guess I need to decide between a studio at Boardwalk or the 1 bedroom value at AKL.


Do you like to walk back to the room after finishing at Epcot? Or carb loading at Boma until you think you might explode and then get relieved that your room is so close? Because I've done both and I have to say you can't lose.


----------



## lahobbs4

SheHulk said:


> Do you like to walk back to the room after finishing at Epcot? Or carb loading at Boma until you think you might explode and then get relieved that your room is so close? Because I've done both and I have to say you can't lose.



Valid points!! Our only bother at Beach Club Villas was the sound from the fireworks(esp when trying to get little ones to bed). This was over Thanksgiving week but I can imagine they would bother me with those early bedtimes for Dopey. That's my only two cents!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SheHulk said:


> Do you like to walk back to the room after finishing at Epcot? Or carb loading at Boma until you think you might explode and then get relieved that your room is so close? Because I've done both and I have to say you can't lose.


Both are our home resorts so we love the advantages of both.  We did Boardwalk our first marathon weekend and AKL this past one.  We’ve done both for various races over the years as well.  AKL is very condusive for early bedtimes but Boardwalk is my favorite but I’m not running a half marathon again until light side comes back (if it even does). 

As I’m probably only running the 5 and 10k, I’m leaning towards Boardwalk so I can attempt to give my husband beer during the full again or at least make another stranger very happy along the Hollywood studios to resort strip when we can’t find each other.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’ve enjoyed the Sundays are for Disney questions the last couple years and am not sure if there is a plan to keep them going in the 2020 thread. If there isn’t I don’t know if anyone else has any interest in keeping them going or how we should go about sourcing questions. In lieu of possibly figuring out whether and how we want to keep SAFD going over the next week I figured I could ask a simple question (although without the fanfare of @lhermiston)

Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?

Before Disney acquired Star Wars this would have been a simple one for me: Eeyore. Now that they own the rights to Star Wars it is very close between Eeyore and Yoda. My (limited) household decor is littered with items of both Eeyore and Yoda. It would be pretty much impossible to choose between the two of them. I have other favorites across a lot of Disney properties, but those two stand apart.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Who is your favorite Disney character?


Donald Duck

Not really sure why but I’ve always loved Donald.


----------



## broadsheet

SAFD: Goofy!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Yeah, I really hope they don’t change the 10K away from Minnie, because in my ideal world I'd love to do the 10K and Marathon next year to get Minnie and Mickey medals.


----------



## jhoannam

disneygpa said:


> Looks like I'm late to another thread I want to follow....
> 
> Planning on doing Dopey, will be my first rD event and first marathon....


You won't regret it, I ran my first marathon at Disney and it was a blast. I'm going back for the Dopey in January.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD: Dumbo.  Makes it too hard for me to decide if I include the Star Wars and Marvel characters in the mix.


----------



## KevM

SAFD: Oh wow, this is difficult, especially if we’re including Star Wars, Marvel, & Pixar.  Ultimately though, I think my answer is Robin Hood.  As I still ha e a hard time of thinking of say Captain America as a Disney character.


----------



## jhoannam

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?


Mickey, he'll always be my first love.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: Mickey Mouse


----------



## CDKG

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?


I’ve always said my favorite Disney character is Mickey, because he is the symbol of Disney magic. But, I’ve also always loved the Disney dogs. Lady and the Tramp is my favorite Disney cartoon and Pluto holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Goofy - maybe that's because I'm a little goofy myself and 2020 might just be the year I run Goofy!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  Stitch.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Sorcerer Mickey!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Not a surprise here, Baloo Bear!


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: Donald Duck, whose lead was widened by the Kingdom Hearts games. The integration of theme park attractions into KH3 has made it even more fun and I love Donald’s commentary.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

hotblooded said:


> SAFD: Donald Duck, whose lead was widened by the Kingdom Hearts games. The integration of theme park attractions into KH3 has made it even more fun and I love Donald’s commentary.


How far have you made it?  

I’m sad to admit I’ve spent 9 hours of the last two days playing that game.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?



Belle's my favorite princess. Mary Poppins is my favorite character.  That way I get two--right?




GuinnessRunner said:


> Makes it too hard for me to decide if I include the Star Wars and Marvel characters in the mix.





KevM said:


> I still have a hard time of thinking of say Captain America as a Disney character.



I agree. Not considering them.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I’d say Baymax but he might be Marvel really. I never heard of him til the movie. Old school I have to say Snow White. So positive in the face of adversity.


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD: snow white’s my girl!


----------



## camaker

hotblooded said:


> SAFD: Donald Duck, whose lead was widened by the Kingdom Hearts games. The integration of theme park attractions into KH3 has made it even more fun and I love Donald’s commentary.





Dis_Yoda said:


> How far have you made it?
> 
> I’m sad to admit I’ve spent 9 hours of the last two days playing that game.



How have you been enjoying the game and how does it compare to KH1 and KH2?  I loved KH1 and played it multiple times. KH2 was a little more tedious, but I still loved it. I found KH1 when they had the demos set up in Innoventions. 

I’ve already bought the game, but want to finish AC: Odyssey before jumping in.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> How have you been enjoying the game and how does it compare to KH1 and KH2?  I loved KH1 and played it multiple times. KH2 was a little more tedious, but I still loved it. I found KH1 when they had the demos set up in Innoventions.
> 
> I’ve already bought the game, but want to finish AC: Odyssey before jumping in.



Somethings I like better but the gummy ship play makes me angry luckily that is such a small part of the game, I can deal.

I do like how they made it easier for you to know if you are 100% done with a level this time around with All treasure and hidden mickeys found.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Dis_Yoda said:


> Since we book our dvc room on Friday, I guess I need to decide between a studio at Boardwalk or the 1 bedroom value at AKL.


Just a heads up... The entire Value category at AKL has been completely pulled from availability since December 2nd - meaning that nobody is walking the rooms, they're simply unavailable to book.  If they were being walked, you could log on prior to 8:00AM and see the upcoming available night but at no point are they ever showing as available for the past month.  Owners have called in and Member Services offers no explanation, just that they're unavailable with no indication of when they will open up.  

I have a trip coming up at the end of January and was hoping to score a value 2 bedroom but I'm already working on a backup plan.  There have been other threads here and on *********** calling it the "Value Hostage Crisis".


----------



## Dis_Yoda

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Just a heads up... The entire Value category at AKL has been completely pulled from availability since December 2nd - meaning that nobody is walking the rooms, they're simply unavailable to book.  If they were being walked, you could log on prior to 8:00AM and see the upcoming available night but at no point are they ever showing as available for the past month.  Owners have called in and Member Services offers no explanation, just that they're unavailable with no indication of when they will open up.
> 
> I have a trip coming up at the end of January and was hoping to score a value 2 bedroom but I'm already working on a backup plan.  There have been other threads here and on **********s calling it the "Value Hostage Crisis".





OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Just a heads up... The entire Value category at AKL has been completely pulled from availability since December 2nd - meaning that nobody is walking the rooms, they're simply unavailable to book.  If they were being walked, you could log on prior to 8:00AM and see the upcoming available night but at no point are they ever showing as available for the past month.  Owners have called in and Member Services offers no explanation, just that they're unavailable with no indication of when they will open up.
> 
> I have a trip coming up at the end of January and was hoping to score a value 2 bedroom but I'm already working on a backup plan.  There have been other threads here and on **********s calling it the "Value Hostage Crisis".


Well then, I need to follow the dvc boards more.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Donald Duck is my favorite.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: classical Disney? Cheshire Cat, but J. Thaddeus Toad, pulling in second.

Including IP: Swedish Chef hands down since I’m a chef and have also been to my 2xGreatgrandmother’s birthplace in Sweden.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve enjoyed the Sundays are for Disney questions the last couple years and am not sure if there is a plan to keep them going in the 2020 thread. If there isn’t I don’t know if anyone else has any interest in keeping them going or how we should go about sourcing questions. In lieu of possibly figuring out whether and how we want to keep SAFD going over the next week I figured I could ask a simple question (although without the fanfare of @lhermiston)



Thanks for asking the question! I'm all for having SAFD again this year. 



> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?



Gonzo!! Even had a stuffed Gonzo toy while growing up.


----------



## sourire

SAFD: Love Mickey and Donald!!


----------



## hotblooded

Dis_Yoda said:


> How far have you made it?
> 
> I’m sad to admit I’ve spent 9 hours of the last two days playing that game.


My boyfriend and I took time off to play through KH3 together before we left for a trip, and we finished it 52 hours after launch... so 26 hours of gameplay in just over two days. I don’t usually rush like that, but I might be a little obsessive about avoiding KH spoilers, so it was important to me to experience it before the internet ruined it. 13 years of waiting really took its toll!



camaker said:


> How have you been enjoying the game and how does it compare to KH1 and KH2?  I loved KH1 and played it multiple times. KH2 was a little more tedious, but I still loved it. I found KH1 when they had the demos set up in Innoventions.
> 
> I’ve already bought the game, but want to finish AC: Odyssey before jumping in.


I loved it and had a ton of fun. The worlds are beautiful and the gameplay is so much flashier than before. The combat gimmicks have been great in reducing the grind that KH1 (and to a lesser extent KH2) fell victim to with repetitive hacking and slashing. In my opinion, the Disney worlds and characters came to life more than ever. 

Have you played any of the interim games? I do recommend playing at least Birth By Sleep to follow the KH3 story a bit better.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:

Minnie is my gal, but Duffy is my guy


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD:

Tigger and King Louie!


----------



## cavepig

Dumbo!  (like if he was on course that would be pure magic)

close 2nd is Goofy, which is pulling me to do the 15th anniversary hard


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve enjoyed the Sundays are for Disney questions the last couple years and am not sure if there is a plan to keep them going in the 2020 thread. If there isn’t I don’t know if anyone else has any interest in keeping them going or how we should go about sourcing questions. In lieu of possibly figuring out whether and how we want to keep SAFD going over the next week I figured I could ask a simple question (although without the fanfare of @lhermiston)
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?
> 
> Before Disney acquired Star Wars this would have been a simple one for me: Eeyore. Now that they own the rights to Star Wars it is very close between Eeyore and Yoda. My (limited) household decor is littered with items of both Eeyore and Yoda. It would be pretty much impossible to choose between the two of them. I have other favorites across a lot of Disney properties, but those two stand apart.



Thanks for asking a question this week! I wanted to wait and see what people wanted to do. I’m happy to keep Sundays are for Disney going. I'm good retiring it, too. Whatever the group wants. 

As for your question, that’s a tough one. So many great characters. I'm tempted to name several, but I’ll go with Dash.


----------



## lahobbs4

Yay for SAFD!

Donald Duck. No question. He's always been my #1!!

*edited to add: I looked down and am wearing my Donald half marathon shirt  *


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> Sundays are for Disney: Who is your favorite Disney character?


Classic Disney? Bagheera. Disney + Star Wars? Vader, always Vader. ♥
As a bonus, my son asked me just the other night, "Who's your favorite Disney villain?" and I had to put some thought into it, so I'll share my answer her,e too: live-action Maleficent comes out on top, but it was Hades before that.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SAFD: Minnie of course! 



cavepig said:


> Dumbo!  (like if he was on course that would be pure magic)
> 
> close 2nd is Goofy, which is pulling me to do the 15th anniversary hard



Ahh! Good one! Are you excited for the new movie?


----------



## Chaitali

I love Stitch, he's my favorite   And yes for keeping SAFD going i

We started playing Kingdom Hearts III last week too and are enjoying it so far.  We're a couple hours into the game so far.


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> Ahh! Good one! Are you excited for the new movie?


Yes! I think it looks pretty good, even though parts looks super sad.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

lhermiston said:


> I’m happy to keep Sundays are for Disney going.



Yes, please!



PrincessV said:


> live-action Maleficent comes out on top


We were just talking about her last night in our house. She's a favorite here too.


----------



## The Expert

I like the tough girls: Tink, Megara, Merida and Leia


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> Classic Disney? Bagheera. Disney + Star Wars? Vader, always Vader. ♥
> As a bonus, my son asked me just the other night, "Who's your favorite Disney villain?" and I had to put some thought into it, so I'll share my answer her,e too: live-action Maleficent comes out on top, but it was Hades before that.



Hades is a Top 5 Disney villain, for sure. In fact, I'm having trouble coming up with a better Disney villain at the moment (Scar, maybe?). I'm also of the opinion that everything about Hercules is criminally underrated - Meg, soundtrack, Paul Schaffer, Danny Devito


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: Minnie is my fave character but Belle is my favorite princess.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Hades is a Top 5 Disney villain, for sure. In fact, I'm having trouble coming up with a better Disney villain at the moment (Scar, maybe?). I'm also of the opinion that everything about Hercules is criminally underrated - Meg, soundtrack, Paul Schaffer, Danny Devito



Agreed on Hercules. I've got to go with Gaston on the villain. There's something so magical about his overwhelming awfulness in light of incredibly low stakes.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

kirstie101 said:


> SAFD: Minnie is my fave character but Belle is my favorite princess.


We are character twins


----------



## lahobbs4

Barca33Runner said:


> Agreed on Hercules. I've got to go with Gaston on the villain. There's something so magical about his overwhelming awfulness in light of incredibly low stakes.



Agree on Gaston. And add Mother Gothel to my list. She's my fave villain. 

Cruella de Vil, on the other hand, scares the everliving pants off of me.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> Cruella de Vil, on the other hand, scares the everliving pants off of me.



Agreed. Also, when Ursula turns back into her octopus form and goes crawling across the ship? Nightmare fuel.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Yes to keep them going. 
Mickey is my favourite character and Stitch is my close second... They appeal to different parts of my personality!
And DD’s favourite is Minnie so I really really hope that they will keep the theme for her first ever 10k.


----------



## pluto377

Love the SAFD questions!

My fave is Pluto. I was pretty upset with the Oswald switch this year since it was my first time doing the 5k. Maybe next year...

My fave princess is belle.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: I'm not even gonna pretend like I can give a one singular answer to this because I can't.
Favorite Disney Characters: Mickey & Minnie. The ultimate power couple.
Favorite Princesses: Belle & Ariel
Favorite Character to meet: Goofy
Favorite Pixar Characters: Mike Wazowski & Wall-E

But now I also have a place in my heart for Dopey.... 

*This is why I only have one child and I call her my favorite because I can say it and mean it.*


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  Classic Disney favorite is Goofy and favorite Pixar is Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## mrsg00fy

lhermiston said:


> Hades is a Top 5 Disney villain, for sure. In fact, I'm having trouble coming up with a better Disney villain at the moment (Scar, maybe?). I'm also of the opinion that everything about Hercules is criminally underrated - Meg, soundtrack, Paul Schaffer, Danny Devito


Completely agree.  Hercules is a favorite for me.  That soundtrack is fabulous.


----------



## pluto377

Somebody talk me down- I'm going through my pics from this year's marathon weekend and I'm starting to wish I could do Dopey again next year.


----------



## FFigawi

pluto377 said:


> Somebody talk me down- I'm going through my pics from this year's marathon weekend and I'm starting to wish I could do Dopey again next year.



You've come to the wrong place for that kind of talk


----------



## Dis_Yoda

pluto377 said:


> Somebody talk me down- I'm going through my pics from this year's marathon weekend and I'm starting to wish I could do Dopey again next year.


You know everyone will talk you into it here


----------



## Neon Cactus

mrsg00fy said:


> Completely agree.  Hercules is a favorite for me.  That soundtrack is fabulous.



Alan Menken has said they are working on making it a Broadway musical.  It's one of his favorites too.  I really hope so.  My daughter's favorite heroine by far is Meg.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

pluto377 said:


> Somebody talk me down-





FFigawi said:


> You've come to the wrong place for that kind of talk



Indeed...I'm still stuck on the "how do I tell DH when I made him swear to remind me (during holiday training time) that I was never doing another marathon again...." I'm hoping that promising to do it on the (relatively) cheap will help!


----------



## Dis5150

Gah! I am late to the party as usual.
SAFD: (Which I am all for continuing, btw!)Piglet has always been my favorite! And Gaston is my favorite villian!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD - it's a tie between Mary Poppins and Dug from Up!  But if we include Star Wars - nobody beats Darth Vader. Simply the BEST movie character of all time! 

And what the heck about no value rooms at AKL? I need to read up on that - I haven't been paying attention, but that is my home resort and I was hoping to book there for marathon weekend!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

This is far removed from this thread - but I’ve been taking turmeric now for a decent amount of time.  Thank you for whoever recommended that!  My inflammation on my surgery ankle is much less than it used to be.  It will always be bigger than my good ankle but at least its smaller than it was in November.


----------



## QueenFernando

SAFD:  Eeyore had always been my favorite. 

Maleficent is my favorite villain. She can turn into a dragon!!  My princess 10k costume is going to be Maleficent. 

But including SW, Darth Vader is tops!


----------



## jennamfeo

QueenFernando said:


> My princess 10k costume is going to be Maleficent.


Will you also turn into a dragon?? Because that would be awesome.


----------



## cavepig

Dis_Yoda said:


> This is far removed from this thread - but I’ve been taking turmeric now for a decent amount of time.  Thank you for whoever recommended that!  My inflammation on my surgery ankle is much less than it used to be.  It will always be bigger than my good ankle but at least its smaller than it was in November.


That's great, so glad to hear it's helping!


----------



## kaleenoc

Hi there! I'm cautiously joining this thread because my husband and I are thinking about doing Dopey 2020. It would be our first marathon. The Princess Half this year will be my 3rd and his 2nd half and our first RunDisney run. How much we like the experience this year will be the be the main deciding factor for Dopey 2020. 

I've started looking into training plans for the Dopey challenge and I'm wanting to know some opinions on them. So far I've really looked into the Hal Higdon and Jeff Galloway plans and both seem feasible. Is it just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## jmasgat

kaleenoc said:


> Hi there! I'm cautiously joining this thread because my husband and I are thinking about doing Dopey 2020. It would be our first marathon. The Princess Half this year will be my 3rd and his 2nd half and our first RunDisney run. How much we like the experience this year will be the be the main deciding factor for Dopey 2020.
> 
> I've started looking into training plans for the Dopey challenge and I'm wanting to know some opinions on them. So far I've really looked into the Hal Higdon and Jeff Galloway plans and both seem feasible. Is it just a matter of personal preference?



Training plans are definitely a matter of preference based on run style, time available, accurate assessment of current fitness level, etc.  Any good plan--and Higdon, Galloway qualify--will get you to the goal.  So you need to decide: are you a runner? a run/walker? what level of fitness/mileage are you at (or will be when it's time to start training)?  how much time to you really have to train? etc.  Then pick the best one that you can fully commit to. Higdon has lots of options, I don't know about Galloway.

Good luck and welcome to the thread!


----------



## FFigawi

kaleenoc said:


> I've started looking into training plans for the Dopey challenge and I'm wanting to know some opinions on them. So far I've really looked into the Hal Higdon and Jeff Galloway plans and both seem feasible. Is it just a matter of personal preference?



Pretty much, yes. They will both get you to the start line well prepared but have different ways of going about it. Galloway tends to have longer long runs in his plan than Higdon does in his is one primary difference. The length and pace of the weekday runs is also different, but not by as much. I tend to recommend Higdon's plans because I don't believe a 26-mile training run is necessary to be trained for a marathon.


----------



## Tatertot75

I am IN for Dopey including my first marathon! April 16th can't come soon enough.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kaleenoc said:


> I've started looking into training plans for the Dopey challenge and I'm wanting to know some opinions on them. So far I've really looked into the Hal Higdon and Jeff Galloway plans and both seem feasible. Is it just a matter of personal preference?



Agree with others.  It comes down to reading the instructions (one of the most important things missed in a plan is training pace suggestions) and following the plan mostly as written.  There are reasons why the writer chose certain mileages or certain paces on certain days.  So the more editing you do to the plan, the less it is like the original one written by someone else.  So review the plan and the instructions.  Crunch the numbers and see what kind of time commitments you're looking at.  Then decide which you can commit to the most and follow through with it to the best of your ability.  Obviously things will come up during the process and edits will need to be made.  But when the plan is starting, you want to look at it and say, yea I can commit to that.  Most any marathon training plan will be sufficient to run Dopey, so don't limit yourself to just ones that state they are Dopey specific.

My preference is a custom plan that is written around the person rather than a person fitting themselves around a plan.  I personally believe in a max 150 min long run (or 180 min for run/walk).  So for some that's 20 miles, and for others 12 miles.  I try to focus more on balance in the plan (both through pace and duration amongst the week).


----------



## DopeyBadger

Something else I'll add.  Whether or not a training plan will work well for you is not only dependent on how much time you have available.  But what actually happens when you execute the plan in full based on your previous training and current fitness.  I've been doing a series of posts discussing training load calculations.  I tried to take what can be a complex discussion and make it more simple.  But the gist of it is I ran the numbers on several different training plans for different fitness profiles to show the effectiveness of the training (assuming more time spent in "optimal" training will yield better results).  Now, training load is not the end all be all.  To me, it's another tool in the toolbox for making decisions about training.  There's always more things to be evaluated in the big picture of attempting to cover a distance or getting better.  With that being said, if anyone is interested, I'll link the topics below.  Additionally, if you do pick two training plans you'd like compared that I haven't already, then I could probably run the numbers on that scenario as well.

*Training Load*

-A longer thread from earlier in 2018: *The Beginner's Guide to Stravistix or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the TRIMP *(started by @kleph)
-An explantation of the terminology and whether "Fitness" = Pace: "Fitness" and "Fatigue"
-More isn't always better
-Finally figured out how to apply the mathematical formula of Stress Score, "Fitness" and "Fatigue"

Now the parts that will be more interesting.

*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles*
-Covers the following scenarios.
--4 hour runner vs 6 hour runner using traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon
--4 hour runner choosing between traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon and a hybrid with 4 days per week but minimized long run
--6 hour runner choosing between traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon and a hybrid with 4 days per week but minimized long run
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced; Determining appropriate Base training
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced; A Secondary method to make Hansons Advanced appropriate for 5 hr runner

*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles: Part 2*
--Covers the following scenarios.
--4 hour runner choosing between Hansons Advanced and Higdon Advanced 2
--4 hour runner missing the last long run in Hansons Advanced: What truly happens to training load when you miss the last big training day???
--4 hour runner missing the entire peak week in Hansons Advanced: What truly happens to training load when you miss the entire peak week???
--4 hour runner who chooses to increase the long run in Hansons Advanced because 16 is just too short

*4 hour marathon runner choosing between Hansons Advanced and Hansons Beginner*

*Training Load Calculations (What happens when the next cycle starts?): Part 3*
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with another 18 week Hansons Advanced starting right after the Marathon ends
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with another 18 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 12 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 10 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 12 week Hansons Advanced starting right after the Marathon ends

*2019 Training: A Macro View*


----------



## kaleenoc

Thank you everyone for the wonderful insight! It looks like I have a lot of reading to do after Princess to determine what will work best for me. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## flav

I would like some validation from fellow runners on my training plan considering my recent, although very typical, afflictions...

Timeline:

Nov 8th: Achiles tendon hurts bad
Nov 11th: Half-Marathon at easy pace then no run
December: Podiatrist confirms Achiles not damaged, resume running, recovery runs and strength training, no speed work, 55 miles total
January: A bit faster running, focus on stretching/massage therapist, snowy/icy conditions prevent speed work and consistent schedule, 52 miles total
Jan 27th: Last long run 10 miles
Jan 31st: Last run
Feb 5th: Bronchitis confirmed, on antibiotics
Feb 17th: Half Marathon (!)
Knowing that training has been less than optimal in the last three months, I obviously have no PR objective on that Half. My question is what kind of training do I do until then?

I think that it is too late and too ugly outside to try to squeeze a catch-up long run, risks of injuries are not worth it. And I am still too sick to resume running. Do I just ignore the situation and do what I would do for a normal to very trimmed taper... almost just to remind my legs what running is?

That would be:

Feb 8th: 5k if health allows
Feb 10th: 1 hour long run
Feb 12th and 14th: 5k runs
Reading the following did comfort me...


DopeyBadger said:


> --4 hour runner missing the entire peak week in Hansons Advanced: What truly happens to training load when you miss the entire peak week???



ETA: Sorry, I should have posted this on the running thread... I just don’t know how to move it.


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> I would like some validation from fellow runners on my training plan considering my recent, although very typical, afflictions...
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Nov 8th: Achiles tendon hurts bad
> Nov 11th: Half-Marathon at easy pace then no run
> December: Podiatrist confirms Achiles not damaged, resume running, recovery runs and strength training, no speed work, 55 miles total
> January: A bit faster running, focus on stretching/massage therapist, snowy/icy conditions prevent speed work and consistent schedule, 52 miles total
> Jan 27th: Last long run 10 miles
> Jan 31st: Last run
> Feb 5th: Bronchitis confirmed, on antibiotics
> Feb 17th: Half Marathon (!)
> Knowing that training has been less than optimal in the last three months, I obviously have no PR objective on that Half. My question is what kind of training do I do until then?
> 
> I think that it is too late and too ugly outside to try to squeeze a catch-up long run, risks of injuries are not worth it. And I am still too sick to resume running. Do I just ignore the situation and do what I would do for a normal to very trimmed taper... almost just to remind my legs what running is?
> 
> That would be:
> 
> Feb 8th: 5k if health allows
> Feb 10th: 1 hour long run
> Feb 12th and 14th: 5k runs
> Reading the following did comfort me...
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I should have posted this on the running thread... I just don’t know how to move it.



Personally, I think the worst thing you can do is to try and play catch-up.  You're likely to induce more fatigue than you can overcome by the time the race comes.  I think first and foremost is mentally accepting that you won't be in peak condition (which you have accepted).  Then, it's a matter of doing what you've outlined as long as it isn't greatly excessive to what you were doing before (which doesn't appear to be the case although your 10 miler does account for 19% of all mileage run in January).  But I would agree, that a plan like you outlined above is probably in your best interest for balancing the time you have left and the circumstances leading into it.  I'd keep the pacing slow, and maybe do some strides (or very brief [like 15-30 seconds] periods of picking the pace up) in the 2/12 and 2/14 runs.

As for fitness loss in 9 days (1/31 to 2/8), Daniels calculation from his book would suggest a loss of VO2max fitness of ~1.5%.  Or in training terms, if you were a 7:00 minute miler (like this):

 

Now you would be a 7:06 minute miler (like this) upon returning to run on 2/8:

 

I say equal time off to equal time return (or 2x return) which essentially puts you very close to the same position you were in on 1/31 as you will be on 2/17.  Does that mean if on 1/31 you could have run a 1:47 HM, that on 2/17 you would also then be able to run a 1:47 HM.  Not necessarily.  But the amount of fitness loss is much smaller than you would probably think.  It's hard to put a concrete number on it though because that gets much further down into the nuances of racing/peaking.


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> Personally, I think the worst thing you can do is to try and play catch-up.  You're likely to induce more fatigue than you can overcome by the time the race comes.  I think first and foremost is mentally accepting that you won't be in peak condition (which you have accepted).  Then, it's a matter of doing what you've outlined as long as it isn't greatly excessive to what you were doing before (which doesn't appear to be the case although your 10 miler does account for 19% of all mileage run in January).  But I would agree, that a plan like you outlined above is probably in your best interest for balancing the time you have left and the circumstances leading into it.  I'd keep the pacing slow, and maybe do some strides (or very brief [like 15-30 seconds] periods of picking the pace up) in the 2/12 and 2/14 runs.
> 
> As for fitness loss in 9 days (1/31 to 2/8), Daniels calculation from his book would suggest a loss of VO2max fitness of ~1.5%.  Or in training terms, if you were a 7:00 minute miler (like this):
> 
> View attachment 380913
> 
> Now you would be a 7:06 minute miler (like this) upon returning to run on 2/8:
> 
> View attachment 380914
> 
> I say equal time off to equal time return (or 2x return) which essentially puts you very close to the same position you were in on 1/31 as you will be on 2/17.  Does that mean if on 1/31 you could have run a 1:47 HM, that on 2/17 you would also then be able to run a 1:47 HM.  Not necessarily.  But the amount of fitness loss is much smaller than you would probably think.  It's hard to put a concrete number on it though because that gets much further down into the nuances of racing/peaking.


Thank you for reassuring me that way. 
I had forgotten about the pre-race strides, that will certainly help putting my legs into gears.

My Vo2 capacity is probably more impacted by the bronchitis than by the reduced training: I sometimes feel dizzy doing nothing this week. The lungs should be ok as long as I give myself a chance to heal properly. So x2 for not inducing fatigue.

So I’ll be going into this Half the least prepared I ever been, my expectations are in line with it. I’ll try to have fun but, in any case, it will be a [running] life experience!


----------



## NormaG

I'm in for Dopey 2020.


----------



## huskies90

Yay!!  My first post in this thread. We just completed walking our reservation at Bay Lake Tower so we are IN for 2020!!  We all had so much fun this year and cannot wait to do it again. I did Goofy as part of my first marathon in 2019. Leaning toward doing Dopey in 2020 because...well...it is the next logical progression, right? My daughter is considering doing Dopey, too which will make the decision easier if she does it. At a minimum I am in for the half marathon and most likely Goofy.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

NormaG said:


> I'm in for Dopey 2020.





huskies90 said:


> Leaning toward doing Dopey in 2020 because...well...it is the next logical progression, right?



Love seeing people join in.


----------



## PCFriar80

Just booked BCVs from 1/8 - 16 for another run at the 2020 Marathon Weekend!  We'll be running the 10k and 1/2 marathon [Tweedle Dumb Challenge].  This will be our 15th year in a row running, mostly the 1/2 with one bucket list marathon sprinkled in during 2010 .  Need to get through the Star Wars 1/2 marathon first, then a bone spur removal in late April.  Looking forward to the conversation and updates from everyone as we go through 2019!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We’re booked at the Boardwalk from the 1/8 to 1/13


----------



## TeeterTots

Dis_Yoda said:


> We’re booked at the Boardwalk from the 2/8 to 2/13!


Did you mean 1/8-1/13? Lol
I’m booked for AKL 1/8-1/13!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

TeeterTots said:


> Did you mean 1/8-1/13? Lol
> I’m booked for AKL 1/8-1/13!!


Yes!  Fixing now


----------



## Mickey Momma

Hopefully in for the marathon and, possibly, the 10K.  Just have to break it to my family...


----------



## mrsg00fy

TeeterTots said:


> Did you mean 1/8-1/13? Lol
> I’m booked for AKL 1/8-1/13!!


I’m at Boardwalk villas 7th thru 14th.


----------



## AFwifelife

I’m off property in the same apartment as last year. Still begging people to come with me so I might have 3 different beds to test out from the 8th to the 13th


----------



## flav

I admit to being excited for, and a little envious of, all of you who have already booked some lodging for Marathon Weekend 2020!

I am so looking forward to prices to start coming out (runDisney TA and convention rates should be next, right?).

Where I will stay really depends on how much two rooms with two Queen beds will come to. *dreaming*


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Got our reservation for Boardwalk Villas too (1/8-1/13)  Gave me a little more excitement for my run this morning as it was another step toward next January.  April registration will be the next one (assuming it doesn't get delayed for some reason...).


----------



## broadsheet

I am in for the marathon (my first unless I miraculously get in to NYC) but now I am toying with Goofy or Dopey! I have enough Hilton points for three nights at Bonnet Creek so maybe that will keep me as marathon only


----------



## The Expert

Just booked Boardwalk Villas 1/9-1/13... 10K and FIRST full, here I come!


----------



## lahobbs4

Just put my deposit down for AKL Villas! Our friends that joined us for a couple races this year are in, as well. I love bringing people over to runDisney.


----------



## michigandergirl

Everyone making their reservations got me like ! I haven't even told DH yet...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! It's time for a little Sundays are for Disney.

For those of you who are new to Sundays are for Disney (commonly shortened to SAFD), each Sunday I'll post a question usually related to Disney, runDisney or sometimes running in general. Although the questions are posed on Sundays, feel free to weigh in all week ... or not at all. 

I'll do my best to keep the questions fresh and a lot of them are inspired by discussions I see on here, but marathon weekend thread veterans are bound to see some (a lot) of repeats. I'll probably do a little more crowdsourcing this year for questions.

Anyway, let's start off with an easy one ... why? As in, why do runDisney? This is easily one of the most common responses I (and a lot of you, I imagine) get when I talk about doing marathon weekend? Why run on vacation? Why get up so early? Why pay that much for a race? Why run four races in a row?

So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?

For starters, I like the challenge. My only two events have been the 2017 WDW marathon and 2019 Dopey Challenge. 2017 was my first marathon and 2019 (obviously) was my first and only Dopey. I wanted to challenge myself and see if I could do those kind of races.

The second reason is Disney itself. I love WDW and getting to see the parks through the runDisney events is such a unique and unforgettable experience. There's nothing like running down Main Street, USA with hundreds of people cheering for you. There's nothing like running under Space Ship Earth into the finishing area. 

I love the camaraderie that comes with runDisney. The people on these threads are amazing, supportive and fun. It's awesome to get to know everyone over the course of the year and then party with them for a weekend, creating lifelong memories. Even though I won't be participating in marathon weekend 2020, I look forward to interacting with everyone here in the coming months.

Finally, the swag isn't too bad, either. 

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I like running at Disney for much the same reasons as @lhermiston - the challenge, the friends, and an excuse for a vacation at WDW. There aren't many other races out there where you can have so much fun during the race and again for the afternoons and days after the race.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?


It’s an excuse for a vacation, it’s what got me into running, and I’ve developed so many awesome friendships from it now.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, let's start off with an easy one ... why? As in, why do runDisney? This is easily one of the most common responses I (and a lot of you, I imagine) get when I talk about doing marathon weekend? Why run on vacation? Why get up so early? Why pay that much for a race? Why run four races in a row?
> 
> So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?


runDisney is why I started running, for the first time in my life, 6 years ago. I had heard how much fun runDisney races were, and being Food & Wine festival obsessed, I really wanted to run Wine & Dine! I loved the idea of a night race, through three WDW theme parks (and the Osborne Family lights) with a finish line party at the Epcot Food & Wine Festival until the wee hours of the morning! I was an avid walker at the time, but knew I could not maintain a sub-16 min/mile pace for 13.1 miles walking alone. So, I decided to do half and half (1:1 min intervals - Thank you Jeff Galloway!)

I continue to runDisney because of the magic! The courses are magical, running through my favorite Disney theme parks with Disney characters and enthusiastic CM support along the way! Non runDisney races just can’t compare. I also find runDisney weekends magical! There is just something special about thousands of runners spending a weekend at the parks for a common interest. It’s a proven fact that runDisney runners are the friendliest runners out there!

runDisney is an addiction, but a healthy one!


----------



## broadsheet

SAFD: I am slow and still have a hard time thinking of myself as a runner. Disney is appealing because it’s not intimidating for people like me. Plus, any excuse to plan a vacation ...


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I love Disney. Movies, parks, merchandise....and the races! The 2015 Princess 10K got me back into running. I find that there’s just a different type of runner energy at these races versus the handful of non-Disney races I’ve run. The course support is incredible, some entertainment on those long stretches of highway are a huge help and they have great medals. If they could just find an alternative to Carissa it would make it even that much better. 2019 has been my favorite race weekend so far. It was awesome to hang out with my Dis running friends. I’m gonna miss that for Princess in two weeks!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: After the unhappiness with the organization of my first/only full marathon, I saw something about the W&D half which looked fun for this alleged chef, so I decided to do it since I hadn’t been to WDW in a minute.

This was back in the golden years when W&D was at night and through the Osborne Lights, which was really damn neat. Since then I’ve ran a couple of RD races, but haven’t made it to one in a while. I missed the final Avengers half due to injury, and then missed the Star Wars last spring due to surprise baby.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I sometimes think I should run a marathon other than at Disney World, but I don't know if I ever will. 1) It's always over my winter break so it's convenient. 2) a January race means I'm not marathon training over the summer. I hate training in the heat. 3) I used to have a real possibility of coming in last if I ran a local marathon. Even after speeding up a bit I would come in way at the back in a smaller local marathon at least, and I hate that feeling of people standing around at a finish line waiting for me. In the Disney Marathon I come in around the middle of the pack. 4) I could never run one of those races that have little crowd support for miles or that have nothing to look at for miles on end. I'm fine for a half or shorter but for a marathon I need to be distracted. Often. 5) Buses sitting right there near the finish line to take you back to the hotel. I have had so many conversations with people who have run NYC and one thing that always comes up is how long you have to walk to get to transportation after finishing! It's an overlooked perk to just walk onto a bus sitting there waiting.

I'm running my first runDisney race at a distance other than a marathon at Star Wars weekend (doing the challenge) and now I really feel sucked in. Again it's the entertainment factor. I run multiple local halfs over the year but sometimes you have to throw something super-fun in to keep it interesting. Also as much as DH and older DS fight it we are a Disney family. Younger DS and I have APs and we visit multiple times a year. We just really enjoy it there.


----------



## SheHulk

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD:  I missed the final Avengers half due to injury, and then missed the Star Wars last spring due to surprise baby.


Surprise baby!!!!! The best kind of surprise. I hope you weren't on that show I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: I love Disney. Disneyland is my happy place. The Tinkerbell Half was the entire reason I took the plunge and started running Half’s. Getting to run through Disneyland and backstage is just magical for me. The race support is amazing and the vibe in race weekends is awesome! While they were having the runs in Disneyland I loved making it a family affair! My kids have done the kids races and my daughter even joined me for her first 10K at the last Light Side race weekend. Local races just do not compare to Disney runs at all. (The Nike Women’s Half in SF was the most unorganized run ever!) When they stopped having the races at Disneyland I lost all motivation to run anything over a 10K. A part of me always knew that if I was ever going to run a full marathon it would be at Walt Disney World. That’s going to become a reality in 2020! I can’t wait!


----------



## Neon Cactus

RunDisney got me into running.  I’ve been a Disney fan so the opportunity to run through the parks got me off the couch.  I can combine that with being at my favorite place.  The people I’ve met on these boards are so supportive, inspirational and fun to hang out with and the on course support, the volunteers and the people holding signs, bringing food and cheering us on make RD much more special than other races I’ve done.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m a lifelong Disney fan and the prospect of running at Disney spurred me to shift from Ultimate Frisbee to distance running as my sport of choice. After that entry got me well and truly hooked on running, the presence of this community and the wide variety of running experience that its members represent have provided an invaluable resource that isn’t available in my local circle.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SheHulk said:


> Surprise baby!!!!! The best kind of surprise. I hope you weren't on that show I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant.



No, but we didn’t know we were both about to become 39 year old first time parents.  Baby was born on April Fools Day 11 weeks premature. It’s a long story, but baby is totally healthy. She had an ultrasound on her head last week because her doctor was worried about her head growth and possibly having hydrocephalus, but it turns out she just has a big healthy brain.

Last week vs the day she graduated nicu at 2 months old.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: runDisney is the reason I started running for the first time in my life -- at 45 years old! My husband and I were experimenting with times to move our spring DVC trip to when May started getting crowded. In 2014, we were there in February the week after the Princess and I remember all the people with medals and shirts wandering around the parks. I had heard of the runs, but dismissed them since I wasn't a runner. We booked our spring 2015 DVC trip without realizing it was overlapping the beginning of Princess weekend. When I realized we'd be there for the 5K on the last full day of our trip, I thought... What the hell? I'll sign up. I can walk a 5K and it's one of the few Disney things I've never experienced. TBH, I nearly didn't do it when I found out how early I'd have to get up at the end of a trip with a lot of walking, but my husband convinced me that I'd regret it if I was there, signed up, and just didn't go. So, by myself, I got up and got on that bus and participated and HAD A BLAST! 

That was the last year of the rubber medals for the 5Ks, and I coveted the "real" medals everyone else had. I'd had such a good time that by the time I flew home the next day, I had talked myself into doing the 10K the next year. Then I found out about the Kessel Run medal. That sealed it. I was going to work up to a Half -- yikes! Then my family (Florida locals) decided they wanted to try it too, and before I knew it I was signing up for all three Princess races in 2016!! My mom, aunt and mother-in-law did the 5K with me. My aunt and I did the 10K and my nephew did the Half. Everyone was hooked, including me. In 2016 I also did the Tink challenge AND the Disneyland Paris challenge, so I got my C2C AND Castle to Chateau. 

It was an exhausting year of training and I burned myself out, but I HAD TO HAVE that Kessel Run medal so I had planned to sign up for Star Wars Light Side and Dark Side in 2017. When DL races were put on hold, I was CRUSHED. I had already signed up for the Dark Side challenge and booked the trip, so when they announced the virtual Half and a chance to get my KR after all, I jumped on it. And I'm doing Star Wars again this year just to keep my training up (and I love SW). 

Really, it's the accessibility that drew me in. I knew I wasn't a runner. I knew I would be slow (and still am), but I also knew I could do it and wouldn't be judged. I truly thank rD for opening up the whole world of running as a possibility for me even as I run 12-14 minute miles. So, what's the next challenge in the rD world? The - gulp - FULL marathon.  I admit, I'm terrified. I have let my training slack and I'm basically starting over. But if it takes me all 8 hours, I am going to do it!


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:  The overall atmosphere!  Runners are great people to be around.  Not to mention that each marathon weekend that I've run seems to offer a new and different experience.  As far as the peripherals?  The training reports, the waiver drop predictions, medals, corral placements, weather reports, which resort, shirt colors, and more weather reports!  To me it's a great vacation with an excuse to run...or is it the other way around?  Yeah, maybe a great race with an excuse to vacation!!  Let me see, an 8 night stay for 2 days of running!   Seems right.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Summer of 2011 my sister was a few months after having her second child and had a friend who had run a half marathon at Disney a couple years prior. I knew nothing of this, had not been to Disney since I was a kid (the parks in full since the early 90's, I went to AK in the late 90's on a one day ticket but remember almost nothing other than the safari) and was an incredibly unhealthy 260-ish pounds (scales were not my friend, I have no idea of the actual, sad tally). Anyway, needless to say neither running nor Disney were on my radar. At a family golf outing she was floating the idea of running the 2012 WDW Half Marathon during Marathon Weekend and looking for someone to go with her. She, and the rest of my extended family, just about fell over when I was the person who said it sounded like fun. For me, as the obese kid who turned into an obese adult, it represented a final opportunity to try to get things with my health headed in the right direction. Also, I was of the opinion the Disney wasn't for people my age (hence the long absence) but I remembered how much I loved going as a kid and I wasn't going to miss my 2.5 year-old nephew's first trip.

I'll freely admit, the decision to run the Half Marathon was 90% going to Disney World/10% Half Marathon (or maybe 99.9/0.1) and my lack of training reflected the dichotomy. I was terrified for the last couple weeks before the trip, completely unsure of whether I'd be able to finish. The trip finally came and Disney and the Half Marathon exceeded all my expectations. The run (walk) was a painful, miserable, self-doubting, awful experience; but it was also amazing and everything i never dreamed it could be. I finished, with blisters instead of feet by the time I did, and even though I was ashamed of my training and in horrific pain I knew this wasn't my last race at Disney. I needed to do it better. Unsurprisingly, my sister had the same feeling (absent the training shame, she'd actually done the work). The next day was the portion where Disney exceeded my expectations. We were rank amateurs at Disney, had no idea what we were doing, just had one day tickets to Magic Kingdom, and probably only hit 4-5 attractions in an entire day. But we had an absolute blast and the magic hit all of us adults just the same as my nephew.

We met many full marathon runners that day in MK and realized 2013 would be all about taking the step up and running a full marathon. From there we were determined to run  Goofy, which quickly became Dopey when it was announced there was going to be a challenge beyond Goofy. We wanted to be in on the ground floor and we are both perfect through the first 6 Dopey Challenges. I've had a crisis of confidence the last few years, but I still love Marathon Weekend and am determined to get back to doing it the right way rather than just struggling through. I plan on keeping my Perfect Dopey as long as I possibly can and the same with our family tradition of Marathon Weekend.

The thing I love about RunDisney and that keeps me coming back, as @The Expert pointed out, is the accessibility and atmosphere. I am incredibly introverted, painfully so. Social interactions are incredibly difficult for me and I am very easily embarrassed. RunDisney is the one place where I could have run that first race and not felt as though I was being judged. It remains the one place where I can feel my own disappointment at not being trained the way I want, but still get out on the course and not feel the judgment from others that would cause me to avoid so many other running events. Without that type of atmosphere I probably would have given up on getting back to the fitness level I want but, as it stands, Marathon Weekend is what keeps me motivated and excited about running and doing better for myself.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: The awesome support you get from the volunteers and CM no matter how slow you may be!

 I’m a walker due to arthritis in my ankle and big toe and can walk a 12:45 to 14:00 minute mile depending on distance. I’ve walked all distances at Disney (including Dopey twice) and never felt like I didn’t belong on the course. I’ve done other races where I’ve been mocked by so called “fans” and have gotten the feeling from the course support people that they just wished the slower people would either not sign up or quit so they could go home. It’s because of those incidents that I’ll happily pay the premium that rD charges. I’ve never felt happier running a race then I do at Disney!


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Summer of 2011 my sister was a few months after having her second child and had a friend who had run a half marathon at Disney a couple years prior. I knew nothing of this, had not been to Disney since I was a kid (the parks in full since the early 90's, I went to AK in the late 90's on a one day ticket but remember almost nothing other than the safari) and was an incredibly unhealthy 260-ish pounds (scales were not my friend, I have no idea of the actual, sad tally). Anyway, needless to say neither running nor Disney were on my radar. At a family golf outing she was floating the idea of running the 2012 WDW Half Marathon during Marathon Weekend and looking for someone to go with her. She, and the rest of my extended family, just about fell over when I was the person who said it sounded like fun. For me, as the obese kid who turned into an obese adult, it represented a final opportunity to try to get things with my health headed in the right direction. Also, I was of the opinion the Disney wasn't for people my age (hence the long absence) but I remembered how much I loved going as a kid and I wasn't going to miss my 2.5 year-old nephew's first trip.
> 
> I'll freely admit, the decision to run the Half Marathon was 90% going to Disney World/10% Half Marathon (or maybe 99.9/0.1) and my lack of training reflected the dichotomy. I was terrified for the last couple weeks before the trip, completely unsure of whether I'd be able to finish. The trip finally came and Disney and the Half Marathon exceeded all my expectations. The run (walk) was a painful, miserable, self-doubting, awful experience; but it was also amazing and everything i never dreamed it could be. I finished, with blisters instead of feet by the time I did, and even though I was ashamed of my training and in horrific pain I knew this wasn't my last race at Disney. I needed to do it better. Unsurprisingly, my sister had the same feeling (absent the training shame, she'd actually done the work). The next day was the portion where Disney exceeded my expectations. We were rank amateurs at Disney, had no idea what we were doing, just had one day tickets to Magic Kingdom, and probably only hit 4-5 attractions in an entire day. But we had an absolute blast and the magic hit all of us adults just the same as my nephew.
> 
> We met many full marathon runners that day in MK and realized 2013 would be all about taking the step up and running a full marathon. From there we were determined to run  Goofy, which quickly became Dopey when it was announced there was going to be a challenge beyond Goofy. We wanted to be in on the ground floor and we are both perfect through the first 6 Dopey Challenges. I've had a crisis of confidence the last few years, but I still love Marathon Weekend and am determined to get back to doing it the right way rather than just struggling through. I plan on keeping my Perfect Dopey as long as I possibly can and the same with our family tradition of Marathon Weekend.
> 
> The thing I love about RunDisney and that keeps me coming back, as @The Expert pointed out, is the accessibility and atmosphere. I am incredibly introverted, painfully so. Social interactions are incredibly difficult for me and I am very easily embarrassed. RunDisney is the one place where I could have run that first race and not felt as though I was being judged. It remains the one place where I can feel my own disappointment at not being trained the way I want, but still get out on the course and not feel the judgment from others that would cause me to avoid so many other running events. Without that type of atmosphere I probably would have given up on getting back to the fitness level I want but, as it stands, Marathon Weekend is what keeps me motivated and excited about running and doing better for myself.



I love all of this.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Disney! Fun! DisBoard meetups/friends! Course Support! Transportation! Disney! Family vacation fun! Accessibility for all (young, old; male, female; fast, slow; able-bodied, disabled; etc.)! Disney! Entertainment! Volunteers! DJ's! Character stops! Pixie Dust! World Showcase before dawn with torches lit! Hallelujah Choir (Am I about to finish? or Did I die and go to heaven?)! Disney! Medals and shirts! Real bathrooms and port-o-potties in a pinch! Costumes/ Disney bounding! Swag! Rides and shows! Expo and merchandise! Disney! Party atmosphere! Comradery! Running through the castle, through Pandora, around the baseball stadium, past Spaceship Earth, and (fingers crossed for future) Galaxy's Edge! Main Street with Cinderella Castle lit up! Disney! Inspiring and encouraging stories! Atmosphere of excitement! Crossing the finish line! Music and video all along the route! Photo Pass! Disney! Memories! Bragging rights! Eating at great restaurants to celebrate! Wide World of Sports (kind of)! Sarge! Food boxes and bananas! Being congratulated in the parks by CMs and guests! And did I say, DISNEY!!!

Not so magical: getting up so early/ water treatment plant, but DISNEY!


----------



## cavepig

I grew up Disney and ran since I was 13, I don't know why it took me so long (2014 Everest) to sign up for a Disney race, it was like the perfect match.   Winter flights was the big hold back for January, but now it's like I can't think of not running a Disney race.  Doing local ones is still fun, but for me nothing beats the magic of running through the parks.   Like others, I've met some amazing friends because of Run Disney.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Florida is warm when Michigan is not! I love the energy of Marathon weekend. I love the entertainment on the course. I love the challenges and bling.

@Professor_Cookie What a cutie you have there! My oldest son was born 16 weeks premature, so I know what you're going through. I'm glad to hear she's healthy!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Disney has always been a magical place for me and my family and we are lucky enough to usually go at least once a year.  I had been running off and on for a couple years and it occurred to me (finally) that when I had races on the calendar, I stayed motivated.  After 3 years of 5-Ks, 10-Ks and a few halves, I decided I wanted to give a marathon a try.  I convinced one of my older brothers, who was the one who got me running in the first place, to do it with me.  I assumed it would be a one-time event, so thought what better place than Disney.  That way the whole family could come down for vacation, cheer us on, and be there when I collapsed and died (which I was sure would happen ).  What I didn't expect was to fall in love with the energy and fun of marathon weekend.  Have now completed 4 marathons, and all of them were at Disney World.  While things have definitely changed with the races since my first one back in 2008 (wow was it really that long ago?) and costs keep going up, there is something about that magic and energy I feel walking into the runner village at o'gawd early that puts a smile on my face.  As others have said, the feeling of turning down Main Street just amplifies it! Add to it some great people I have met over the years that share the love of the place and the races and it puts it over the top.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

michigandergirl said:


> SAFD: Florida is warm when Michigan is not! I love the energy of Marathon weekend. I love the entertainment on the course. I love the challenges and bling.
> 
> @Professor_Cookie What a cutie you have there! My oldest son was born 16 weeks premature, so I know what you're going through. I'm glad to hear she's healthy!


Awww, thanks!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: Like so many, runDisney is the reason I started running!  I feel 100% comfortable there based on my athletic abilities and course support. I wish I could say the same for my local races. 

Also, it's Walt Disney World which makes my heart oh-so-happy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I ran my first runDisney event in 2015, it was my first half and full marathon.  I was in way over my head.  But I fell in love with the atmosphere of the event, the positivity, the energy, everyone seemed happy and psyched to be up so early in the morning to go run a race.  I had no idea what the course would be like or what type of entertainment and support would be on the course and I was blown away by the experience and hooked.

I have tried to go every year since (missed 2019) because I just don’t want to miss out on the fun.  Most years it is with my family but I have gone once (and will likely be again this year) solo.  There are no other races quite like it.


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Back in 2009 we had just come back from our 2nd long trip to WDW with my then elementary age kids. They along with my hubby were "done" with Disney for awhile. Me not so much! I was still roaming DIS boards and saw a post about "running through the castle"- that led me to find this forum. (Formerly buried under the green header) Reading posts here about Princess Half Marathon was enough to get me off the sofa and start running for the first time in my life completing 2011 Princess Half Marathon as my first race ever! And like others here- one taste of the Run Disney atmosphere, welcoming environment, and social support network of DIS boards- I was hooked. Never thought I would ever run a Marathon say nothing about Dopey. Just completed Dopey plus 1.4 to celebrate 50 miles for my 50th birthday and had a BLAST! Can't wait to do the marathon again- I had SO MUCH FUN!

I run local races to prep for Run Disney- but I don't love (or even like) them at all,  I only run because of Run Disney! It keeps me healthy and if at least one race/trip a year is what it takes- then it is worth the $$$ for both my mental and physical health.

An added benefit is that my family has joined in as well. My DH (who doesn't like to run) has completed several RD 5 & 10Ks with me along with Tower of Terror 10miler and Avengers Half weekend. My oldest daughter has also caught the RD bug and eagerly awaited her 14th b-day to be able to run a RD half with me. We are doing Wine&Dine half together this year before college takes over. And my Mom has run a RD 5K with major arthritis issues.
Needless to say Run Disney has had a hugely positive, healthy impact on my whole family!
Dopey was only 4 weeks ago and can't wait to go back for Wine&Dine!!


----------



## JulieODC

I was a runner all through middle and high school, but it lapses in college and early adulthood. RuNDisney got me back into running after having 2 kids - I was looking for a way to get physical activity regularly into my life, and get some time to myself - so turned back to running, and registered for the 2017 PHM as motivation.

Now I use it as an excuse to visit WDW - but also love the accessibility and variety of runners you find doing RunDisney - less intense, more fun - accepting of all paces and approaches (run/Walk). Not that l don’t find that in my local running club/races - but not nearly to the extent of runDisney.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, let's start off with an easy one ... why? As in, why do runDisney? This is easily one of the most common responses I (and a lot of you, I imagine) get when I talk about doing marathon weekend? Why run on vacation? Why get up so early? Why pay that much for a race? Why run four races in a row?
> 
> So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?


SAFD: I've been running for fitness/enjoyment most of my life, but never even considered racing for most of it; I initially thought that was something only professionals did, and when I met my ex and learned he was a triathlete, I thought racing was something non-pro people only did competitively. It wasn't until I happened to be in DHS during the tail end of a WDW Marathon that I realized "normal" people like me did these things. So that was the start of my rD "career."

Why I've kept at it for years and many, many miles of races? 1. WDW is close - I'm about 100 miles away, so it's not a big, expensive trip to do a race. 2. I have ventured out into "real" races locally that are less about fun and more about competition... and hated the experience. I run for enjoyment and for how it makes me feel - rD allows me to do that in a race setting with virtually no outside pressure to perform. At this stage of my life (read: mid-life and dealing with long-term health issues), I really need that to counter my internal, innate self-competitiveness. 3. I've made some really amazing friendships through rD, and race weekends are a chance to spend time with those fine people and catch up.

I don't think of WDW race weekends as vacations: they're race weekends, first and foremost, with the option of spending a little time outside of races in a favorite place. I keep my real vacations race-free.  The getting up so early part is just what comes with the races: not something I delight in, but I'm willing to accept. The cost is getting hard to handle. I think I get my money's worth, but my salary just isn't keeping up with the increased costs of life, across the board. This year, I'm cutting most local races and W&D out to save money. It's a bummer. Four races in a row? Bragging rights. And 4 days of fun and friendship. Along with testing my own limits in a slightly uncomfortable, but generally safe, manner - a much healthier option than some of the ways I've tested my limits in the past.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: I started running because of runDisney. I had done two 5k’s before I was pregnant with my oldest and thought that distance was far enough. I saw an advertisement for marathon weekend and thought it would be a good incentive to lose the baby weight plus a trip to Disney so I signed me and husband up for the half. The race was hard but fun. I really started to love Disney races when we returned after the twins were born over two years later and I did a challenge. I really started to take training seriously and saw results because of it. I enjoy doing other races but nothing can compare to a Disney race for me. They are so much fun!!! No other race has produced happy tears while running for me. The easiest/cheesy way to best describe it is I feel like I’m in my happy place when I’m running a Disney race.


----------



## disneygpa

SAFD:  I haven't run a Disney race yet.  But Dopey 2020 is my goal.  It will not only be my first  runDisney it will be my first marathon.  Long story how I got here, but its all in my training journal.  
Why did I pick a Disney event for my first marathon?  Well, honestly it just looks amazing and if it's going to be a one and done marathon.  I want it to be as magical as possible.  This group looked like they had so much fun last year that I can't wait to meet you guys!!
Plus, I can get the DW to join me on vacation!!  She LOVES all things Disney, so it was an easy sell!!


----------



## 2girlsR2good

SAFD: Run Disney got me running. I had a milestone birthday that I was dreading and I decided to do something that would distract me from my internal "death is coming for me" monologue. Realized that the 2017 marathon was on my actual birthday and decided to start running with the goal being to run that marathon on my dang birthday. It worked! I was totally distracted/panicked about something scarier. When I finished, my family met me and we had a nice dinner together at California Grill and that was all the milestone partying I needed. What I didn't anticipate is how fun a marathon could be. I signed up for a couple of half marathons back home and like @PrincessV found them disappointing in comparison.



broadsheet said:


> Disney is appealing because it’s not intimidating for people like me.


Yup--the party atmosphere, characters, fun-loving fellow runners, and feeling like I fit in even though I am at the back of the pack. 



bevcgg said:


> They along with my hubby were "done" with Disney for awhile.


So much this! I can plan a trip to somewhere I love with a friend and get a Disney fix in without dragging my family down with me. Did the last Disneyland half for my coast to coast, the marathon again, and am now planning Dopey and maybe even squeezing in Wine and Dine.


----------



## Jason Bryer

My path to runDisney was a bit of an accident. I have been running 5Ks for many years and thought anything longer that that was crazy. My wife ran the San Francisco marathon around 2010 and thought she was nuts. Because of some personal issues, I found myself adding more miles to my typical runs. I found running was really helping me and running an hour or longer was getting easier. I decided to signup for our local half marathon in October and as started training started to think that this might be my chance to do a marathon and Disney was the marathon that fit that schedule. I thought I was going to be one-and-done marathoner, but I have now completed two (2018 and 2019) with this year's coming in under 4 hours. I have at least one more runDisney as I want to finish Dopey once. It may be 2020 if I don't get into the NYC marathon.


----------



## Guidman

I didn't do my first runDisney event until 2017 (dark side challenge).  Mainly it was because I love Star Wars and a reason to head south for a vacation in April.  I also hadn't been to WDW in over 25 years so it was just another excuse to go.  Had no clue really what to expect and when you're standing in a parking lot at 3AM, you think maybe I could have made a better decision about this whole thing.  Thankfully 10K+ other people decided the same.  The race, atmosphere, cast members are all amazing for the runDisney events.  I did dark side again in 2018 and am heading back down again in April this year for round 3.  I love the local races here in Pittsburgh, they're what got me back into running and racing, but the runDisney races are really special too.  I'll hopefully continue going down each April and one of these years I hope to do marathon weekend.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD:  I grew up swimming competitively.  We would run a mile or two before some practices and I HATED every second of running.  In 2010 one of our friends told us that she was going to be running a Marathon at Disney and they though we should come too.  Weekend lined up with our 13th wedding anniversary.  I thought it would be fun to run 13 miles to celebrate 13 years of marriage so I signed up for the half.    While training for that race I met so many cool people on this board like (Coach Charles, Firewalker etc) and I got more interested in running.   I was nervous going into the half, but by Sunday afternoon I was convinced that I needed to come back for Goofy in 2012.     I try to do other destination races now ( NY, Chicago, Marine Corps, Sydney, Wellington), but Marathon Weekend is still my favorite.  I think it has a camaraderie that you don't see any where else.    NY is absolutely amazing, but I'm not on a forum talking with people about it 11 months in advance, and you won't wind up bumping into random strangers and congratulating them for the next 2 or 3 days.

Actually Run Disney is also how I've gradually gotten most of my close friends into running.   Training for Marathons together is a great way to bond too.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: runDisney has been my first Half Marathon, first Challenge race, and first Marathon. If they came out with a Ultra, I would make that one my first too! The magic of running on Disney Property and through the parks is enough to always bring me back. But this past race weekend for the WDW Marathon has been the most special to me because of the (life long) friendships that it has given me.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> SAFD: runDisney has been my first Half Marathon, first Challenge race, and first Marathon. If they came out with a Ultra, I would make that one my first too! The magic of running on Disney Property and through the parks is enough to always bring me back. But this past race weekend for the WDW Marathon has been the most special to me because of the (life long) friendships that it has given me.


How do you know they’re life long


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! It's time for a little Sundays are for Disney.
> 
> For those of you who are new to Sundays are for Disney (commonly shortened to SAFD), each Sunday I'll post a question usually related to Disney, runDisney or sometimes running in general. Although the questions are posed on Sundays, feel free to weigh in all week ... or not at all.
> 
> I'll do my best to keep the questions fresh and a lot of them are inspired by discussions I see on here, but marathon weekend thread veterans are bound to see some (a lot) of repeats. I'll probably do a little more crowdsourcing this year for questions.
> 
> Anyway, let's start off with an easy one ... why? As in, why do runDisney? This is easily one of the most common responses I (and a lot of you, I imagine) get when I talk about doing marathon weekend? Why run on vacation? Why get up so early? Why pay that much for a race? Why run four races in a row?
> 
> So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?
> 
> For starters, I like the challenge. My only two events have been the 2017 WDW marathon and 2019 Dopey Challenge. 2017 was my first marathon and 2019 (obviously) was my first and only Dopey. I wanted to challenge myself and see if I could do those kind of races.
> 
> 
> Have a great week, everyone.




I had a lot of reasons for runDisney-specifically marathon weekend.

1. I wanted to get back into shape and from doing an half marathon that ran with a full marathon, I realized that if I did a local marathon, I would be running by myself and may not even make the time limit. I knew had a larger time frame and that it was big enough I wouldn’t finish by myself.

2.I liked that the races was sort of a big celebration, otherwise I could just run 26.2 miles on my own for a lot cheaper.

3. It was a way to go on vacation during a good time of the year for me.

4. It helped me keep physically active and watching what I eat during the holidays. December and January are typically the months I tend to gain weight and this has kept this in check.

Now, I have gotten fast enough that the first reason is no longer an issue, but the others still hold true.  In the grand scheme of things, I don’t really think running a marathon is a big deal, but I love how rundisney and many racers make a big deal about it. I love witnessing others do something that they never thought they could do it and being able to experience the race with them.


----------



## lhermiston

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I love witnessing others do something that they never thought they could do it and being able to experience the race with them.



This was one of my favorite aspects of Marathon Weekend 2019. Although I didn't witness it, just knowing that so many people I had gotten to know over the last year were completing such a huge personal goal and knowing how good that feels, having done it two years earlier.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: W&D 2016 was the weekend that the lightbulb went on for me to realize that not all runners look like my preconceived idea. We were down for vacation during W&D weekend, and I saw regular people of all shapes, sizes and ages sporting super shiny medals that I wanted! I made a commitment to run the 10k in 2017 and dragged my DH and 2 friends along with me! Lol From there I entered all kinds of races, set all sorts of goals and have been constantly pushing my limits to see what I can do. And this from a formerly completely unathletic, food challenged middle aged woman! I’m running my first challenge at the SW Rival Run this April and want 2020 to be my first Disney marathon. Whether or not that’s part of a goofy or dopey challenge is still to be determined.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFT: The only reason I started running was to run W&D 2015! We had been at Disney during Princess weekend and thought that it looked like so much fun, seeing all the people with the awesome bling! So we signed up and I started training. W&D 2015 was the half of a half so we had to come back for a re do race, aka Princess 2016. Then of course we had to up to the marathon during Marathon Weekend 2017. And naturally Dopey in 2018 lol! Now it will be Star Wars and Dopey again. I do run other races but Disney is just, well, magical! No one puts on a race like Disney! Then there is the fun vacation surrounding the race.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I was a runner but when I learned about runDisney, I dreamt of it and it brought me to planned races with training and pacing in function of a given goal. I ran my first 10k knowing there was a chance it would be my POT should I runDisney and I registered to my next race, WnD Two Course Challenge 2017, at the same time of taking a big assignment at work. That made both commitments equally important so it helped me with balancing my schedule.

Also, I would probably not have considered long distance races without that. Now, I am hooked on racing challenges in general and enjoy the local races as well.

When I ranDisney, I went solo for practical reason. It had some unforseen positive side effects: I got to meet people from this amazing online community (thanks again @Keels ), my kids saw me as an full individual rather than “my mom” and DD started being interested in running... After all, there is so much perks (smile, going to Disney, being relaxed, the bling).

Combine the above and you have a multigenerational trip to run (DD 5k and 10k) and cheer us (all others) for Dopey 2020!


----------



## ZellyB

LOVE this question.

I started running back in 2012 to do a local half marathon and one day while out running with our Galloway group someone mentioned that Disney has races including a marathon in January.  I was on a runner's endorphin high and proclaimed to my husband, Chris, "Let's go to Disney and run a marathon"  I went home that day and researched and that January, 2013, I completed my first marathon and first runDisney event and was hooked.  Marathon weekend remains the primary one we've run (we've done Tinkerbell at DL and one shortened W&D half at WDW) and we keep going back because we enjoy running, we love Disney and it's Florida in January.  Hello?  Huge attraction.  But, it's also just the unique nature of the races and how incredibly well they are supported.  They do an amazing job moving huge numbers of runners through the process and the course.  Much as we may all complain about various aspects of runDisney, the event itself is top notch and in a place I love.


----------



## John VN

SAFD: DW and I made a rash decision to *WALK* the Family Fun Run 5K in 2010.  Staying in our motorhome at FW we walked to WL at 4:30AM to get the bus to EPCOT, completed the *freezing for us Floridian's* 5K and got hooked.  Leaving FW Sunday morning I drove past the "runners/walkers" and told DW that we will walk the 2011 5K again but when registration opened DW went for the 5K and half marathon while I went for the *unofficial Dopey.*   YUP, we were hooked and since we were always at FW during Marathon Weekend, didn't mind getting up early, it was a no-brainer to include some exercise for our 60+yo bodies while vacationing.

Neither one of us *"RUN"* so we consider ourselves as being endurance walkers out having a fun time with thousands of other crazy people who don't mind spending hard earned money just to have some extra pain while at Disney.

When the Marathon course was changed to the current route I had to include a detour to McDonald's and thus began the McFlurry John detour.  Due to knee issues I can only complete one event per year and since we're always at Disney during MW how can I not enter.  I will remain *Perfectly McFlurry* for as long as my knees allow.

McFlurry John


----------



## YawningDodo

I actually belong in this thread this year, what is this

I've been saying it since last year, but my plan is to run the WDW marathon in 2020. I've got a long, long way to go on my training (gotta get a lot more serious about it this year and get better about transitioning to cold weather training next fall so I don't lose whatever gains I make over the summer...again...), but I think it helps to have a big goal. 

Currently the plan is to bring my housemate with me, fly in on Friday, run the marathon Sunday, then have four more days to enjoy the parks (she's never been and I want to show her the World). There's a possibility she may not be able to swing the cost of the trip, though, so I'm also considering what I'll do if I'm flying solo. I might keep the same itinerary and just do more esoteric things (more dining, a day trip out to Universal) than I would if I were showing a newbie around...but it occurred to me the other day that if I end up going solo, I could do Dopey. I wouldn't want to do that when I have a non-running travel companion because I think it would be terribly boring for her to wait on me four mornings in a row, but if it's just me anyway....

But that's really, _really_ ambitious, considering I'm already nervous about doing just the marathon. It also raises the question of how soon I need to know whether or not she's coming; I've been planning to register as soon as registration opens, but April is sooner than we were expecting to make our final decisions. Did Dopey sell out last year? If so, how quickly? I know the marathon still had open spots late in the game, but I wasn't paying attention to the state of Dopey last fall since I hadn't thought about doing it.


----------



## steph0808

I finally completed the Couch to 5k program in March 2012, after saying I would run a 5k since high school (I ran one year of track and didn't run again). In 2012, I finally did C25K, with my first race actually being a 10k with the local road runners club. I was hooked! I started doing the weekly running club runs, did some 5ks and a 15k. 

Then I stumbled across an article about "Best First-Time Marathons" or something like that, and Disney was on that list. I stumbled across it in June or July of 2012, and lo and behold, it was the 25th anniversary that year. And they had a $10 or $15 discount going on. And I hadn't been to Disney in a decade. So I registered, found a Hal Higdon plan, and planned a trip with my brother/sister-in-law, and my parents. 

I ended up getting the stomach flu the day I left for Florida. I still ran the race, but finished in 6:42. Not what I was hoping for. My poor dad also got sick and couldn't scuba dive in the aquarium or do the race track package we got for him as an early birthday present. But the marathon was all that I thought it would be (except for WWOS - that "mile 20 spectacular" was way way wayyyyyy overhyped). 

After that - I was hooked, though I have only been back for the 30th anniversary marathon in 2018 and then the 2019 half. I would do it every year if my DH would let me.


----------



## jhoannam

SAFD: Running has always come easy for me. In middle school gym I would always be one of the first 3 people to finish our daily runs, but it's never been a big part of my life until 3 years ago. I started running because I needed to control my weight, darn age, my coworkers were running at 5:15AM twice a week and ask me to join. After a few months I signed up for my first race official race, a 15K (I've ran it 3 years consecutively). I said I would never run a marathon, but like my husband says I have a Disney addiction. In order to feed my addiction I told myself I needed to run a marathon to justify another Disney trip. I ran my first half in Sept. to submit a POT, it was terribly hot run, didn't meet my goal, but it was good enough for coral D or was I in E? I said I would be a one-and-done, but here I am trying for another half and planning on running the Dopey. I'll do anything for Disney.


----------



## YawningDodo

SAFD-wise:

I've been hooked on the Disney parks since my family's first WDW trip when I was 12. I did the Disney College Program twice, and while there were some negative aspects to those experiences, on the whole it left me fascinated with the whole operation. In the last couple years (now that I can more or less afford it) I've given up any pretense and started doing some kind of Disney trip about once per year. I've tried running off and on and enjoyed it, and runDisney looked like a lot of fun (though I remember reading cast announcements about road closures when I was working there and wondering why on Earth anyone would want to come to Disney World and "waste" their vacation on running!). My current plans to actually do runDisney (and my ambition to run a marathon) came about when I was trying to make a plan for the next few years' worth of Disney vacations and decide whether or not I was going to use my Disney Cruise Line placeholder (spoilers: not gonna). I was looking at January 2020 and initially thought of marathon weekend in terms of a time to avoid, but then it occurred to me...I could run the 5K! And then I thought about it more, started running, and decided, naw. I'm going to do the marathon and it's going to be amazing.


----------



## lhermiston

YawningDodo said:


> But that's really, _really_ ambitious, considering I'm already nervous about doing just the marathon. It also raises the question of how soon I need to know whether or not she's coming; I've been planning to register as soon as registration opens, but April is sooner than we were expecting to make our final decisions. Did Dopey sell out last year? If so, how quickly? I know the marathon still had open spots late in the game, but I wasn't paying attention to the state of Dopey last fall since I hadn't thought about doing it.



Dopey did not sell out and was heavily discounted later in the year. 2020 (to my knowledge) is not any kind of anniversary year, so I wouldn’t anticipate it selling out very quickly (if at all). 

That said, Galaxys Edge opening will boost park attendance and could correlate to a boost in race attendance.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Dopey did not sell out and was heavily discounted later in the year. 2020 (to my knowledge) is not any kind of anniversary year, so I wouldn’t anticipate it selling out very quickly (if at all).
> 
> That said, Galaxys Edge opening will boost park attendance and could correlate to a boost in race attendance.


I think Goofy is an anniversary... @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I think Goofy is an anniversary... @rteetz


15th

I list all runDisney anniversaries on the runDisney FAQ pinned to the top.


----------



## YawningDodo

Hmm...and I have no idea whether Goofy's 15th is going to be a big draw. I'd really like to register as early as I can and just know I have it locked down (I'd rather avoid anxiety than save money, generally speaking, so I'm unlikely to wait for discounts regardless). I think I need to just get on top of re-crunching the numbers and getting the info to her and see where it goes. We were just talking about it last week; she was wanting numbers since it's getting close enough (now that it's less than a year out, haha) that she can start looking more seriously at it. 

Gives me an excuse to crunch numbers for a solo Dopey version of the trip, too, in the meanwhile. It turns out trip budgeting is a favorite hobby of mine now that I've gotten good at it; I like running numbers on the options.


----------



## Desdemona924

YawningDodo said:


> Hmm...and I have no idea whether Goofy's 15th is going to be a big draw. I'd really like to register as early as I can and just know I have it locked down (I'd rather avoid anxiety than save money, generally speaking, so I'm unlikely to wait for discounts regardless). I think I need to just get on top of re-crunching the numbers and getting the info to her and see where it goes. We were just talking about it last week; she was wanting numbers since it's getting close enough (now that it's less than a year out, haha) that she can start looking more seriously at it.
> 
> Gives me an excuse to crunch numbers for a solo Dopey version of the trip, too, in the meanwhile. It turns out trip budgeting is a favorite hobby of mine now that I've gotten good at it; I like running numbers on the options.



You can register for the marathon when it opens, even if you don't know what will happen with your friend. If she decides she can't go, and you want to do Dopey, you can register for it and pay the difference. I believe there is also a bit of fee too. I have never done this, but I know it's possible and others on the board have.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I think Goofy is an anniversary... @rteetz



I stand corrected.


----------



## YawningDodo

Desdemona924 said:


> You can register for the marathon when it opens, even if you don't know what will happen with your friend. If she decides she can't go, and you want to do Dopey, you can register for it and pay the difference. I believe there is also a bit of fee too. I have never done this, but I know it's possible and others on the board have.



Really good to know, thank you! That puts my mind at ease.


----------



## cburnett11

lhermiston said:


> So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?



What can be better than a marathon in Disney, especially if it is your first marathon (2016)?  My wife, college-aged daughter on winter break, and her then bf (now husband) went down there for a vacation in January 2015.  We'd always wanted to go down there when it wasn't HOT.  We all love Disney and it seemed like a good month to go down there and have it be a bit more relaxing.  Some background:  I started running mid-year 2012 (C25k) and by this time had done a couple half marathons locally.  Friends had asked me when I was going to run a marathon and my response was always never.

We learned we'd arrive marathon weekend, but didn't really think much of it.  Well we took Magical Express from the airport on Saturday morning and as we were dropping off people at Saratoga Springs on our way to PORS, I saw runners getting off the race bus returning from the half.  Right then I started feeling a little of the energy and love.  Sunday morning my wife and I woke up to the sound of fireworks at 5:30am.  Wth?!  And then again, and again.  FINALLY, we realized that PORS was close enough to the start of the marathon and THAT's what we were hearing.

Anyways, that morning we headed to HS for rope drop.  As we were standing there at the tapstiles, we saw some of the faster runners coming through HS and out the front.    So the thought hit me right then... "*if* I was every going to run *A* marathon, what better place would there be to do it?"  We even rode RnR on the first train with a runner and that was something we talked about all day.  Seeing runners with their medals afterwards, just fueled the fire.  So anyways when the registration opened up, I signed up for what was going to be my one and only (January 2016).  NINE marathons later (4 there at WDW) and I'm hooked.  You never forget your first.

So I think it will be tough for me to ever not want to runDisney.  It was my first marathon, running through the parks is magical, the running community here is special, and most of all... my wife and I ran her first marathon together this year.  Already planning to do it again in 2020.  We had a blast running it together and basically talk about it every single day.


----------



## Mickey Momma

lhermiston said:


> So why do you - or why do you want to - runDisney?



I grew up Disney.  (Lived in Orlando and my grandfather worked on property.)  I started running when my kids were itty-bitty so that I could feel like I had control over some aspect of my daily life.  Anyhow, fast-forward several years and I had worked my way up to the half-marathon distance.  Even though I had run at least a half-dozen 13.1s, I had never finished one and thought I had the ability to tack on another 13.1 miles to my race distance.  

I am not sure what changed my mind, but I decided if I was going to run a marathon, running through the parks at WDW might keep me distracted enough to finish.  And there is also the big plus of Florida being FLAT.  I registered for the 2014 marathon and convinced my sister to join me.  I remember seeing all the Dopey runners and joking that maybe I would return to run that in four years for a milestone birthday, never thinking I could actually do it.  I returned to WDW to run the marathon in 2016 and used it as an excuse to head out to Disneyland so I could earn a C2C medal.  AND since I was flying across the country, I added on the 10K for my first Disney challenge and back-to-back running experience ever.  I thought I was done for a while, but with an anniversary year in 2018 coinciding with the aforementioned milestone birthday year, I registered for Dopey.  I loved that experience, though maybe not enough to repeat it in the near future, but assumed I wouldn't be back until 2020.  I found myself registered for W&D just a few months later with a friend who had had a rough year and needed the distraction of training for her first half-marathon to get her through 2018.

Anyhow, why do I runDisney?  Because it's fun.  It's flat.  It's Disney.  And because it is amazing to be part of a community to that is passionate about two of my favorite things!  I am hoping to run the full in 2020.  Still haven't told my family.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- I can't remember how I found out about Run Disney.  But once I did, I decided to come out of my 2nd marathon retirement and run it in 2009.  Like others I figured what could be better than running in Disney World?  I'd also read reviews online that raved about the organization and course support.  

I had so much fun in '09, that I came back in '10 to improve my time, which I did.

I retired from marathoning for the 3rd time, gave birth to my 3 boys and then came back to RD in 2017 for the Princess 5K.  I came back that time because it just so happened that our family trip that year coincided with Princess weekend.  I was only 7 months out from giving birth to my 3rd son when I ran the race, so I decided to come back in '18 and go for the Fairytale Challenge.  

I picked Fairytale Challenge because after running the marathon in 2010 I had decided that I wanted to do the Goofy Challenge the year I turned 40.  Well, that was 2017 and I had had my son in July 2016, so I wasn't quite up to Goofy.  I didn't think I had another marathon in me, so I gave up the Goofy quest completely and decided FT Challenge was doable.  I had a great time doing it and felt like it was "easy."

As soon as I got home I started reading up on Dopey and thinking, what if?  FT had felt easy.  Adding a 5K would surely be no sweat.  So the only "hard" part would be adding a marathon.  I decided to go for it and completed it this year.  I was not thrilled with my marathon time or experience, but the other 3 races were a blast.

Looking forward to returning again in 2020.  Not sure which race yet.  It definitely won't be Dopey, but I would like to do it again someday.  Maybe 2022 which will be the year I turn 45.


----------



## flav

I am trying to calm my nerves while staying off my feet prior to a race tomorrow so I am compulsively looking at everything for Dopey 2020 (flights, resorts, news, costumes)...

The flights (including return) should be available for booking in two days. Yeah!

When will runDisney TA start publishing their room rates for 2020? Will it be when race registrations open in April? Any other possibility besides DVC and room-only full price reservations right now?

As for costumes, we probably will hold off until we know the race themes (especially the 10k... Please let it be Minnie).


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I am trying to calm my nerves while staying off my feet prior to a race tomorrow so I am compulsively looking at everything for Dopey 2020 (flights, resorts, news, costumes)...
> 
> The flights (including return) should be available for booking in two days. Yeah!
> 
> When will runDisney TA start publishing their room rates for 2020? Will it be when race registrations open in April? Any other possibility besides DVC and room-only full price reservations right now?
> 
> As for costumes, we probably will hold off until we know the race themes (especially the 10k... Please let it be Minnie).


You can book through runDisney already. 

As for other packages those won’t be released until May/June.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

flav said:


> I am trying to calm my nerves while staying off my feet prior to a race tomorrow so I am compulsively looking at everything for Dopey 2020 (flights, resorts, news, costumes)...
> 
> The flights (including return) should be available for booking in two days. Yeah!
> 
> When will runDisney TA start publishing their room rates for 2020? Will it be when race registrations open in April? Any other possibility besides DVC and room-only full price reservations right now?
> 
> As for costumes, we probably will hold off until we know the race themes (especially the 10k... Please let it be Minnie).


I’ve never done costumes for a race, but I am considering Ronan the Accuser and Honest John(or Gideon), so I guess I should find 2 more villains.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I'm staring at my office window as snow piles up outside, which definitely does not spark joy (in the parlance of our times). But, you know what does spark joy? Sundays are for Disney! So, let's roll...

Winter in Iowa is pretty much the antithesis of Walt Disney World - cold, colorless and the only castles are made of snow. It's a good day to take myself, mentally, back to WDW. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you get into Disney mode or bring a touch of Disney into your life when you're back home. Do you have a Disney mug for coffee? Flip through a photo album? Start planning another trip?

I have a few things I do when I'm wanting to feel a little bit of the magic. First and foremost is listen to Disney music, especially songs that can be heard at the parks. My favorite and most effective song is "Married Life" from Michael Giacchino (the instrumental at the beginning of "Up"). A version of it is sometimes played in the hub at MK and whenever I put that song on, I am instantly transported back to Magic Kingdom. I have a few other park-specific songs, but that one is most effective.

Otherwise, I like looking at photos from past trips or watching the little 5-minute slideshows I've made from previous trips on YouTube. Those are good ways to relive the memories.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I want to know how you get into Disney mode or bring a touch of Disney into your life when you're back home. Do you have a Disney mug for coffee? Flip through a photo album? Start planning another trip?


Well I have the Dis. Our kitchen is Mickey Mouse themed, one bathroom is Finding Nemo, another is Toy Story. I have tons of Disney mugs. Always looking to plan another trip. I plan trips for others as well. I’m always listening to Disney music or watching Disney videos too.


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:  I have a collection of Hanted Mansion souvenirs in my office at work, so I get a touch of Disney World every work day!

At home, I have a chain of Magic Bands draped on my dresser mirror.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’ve been told by friends that it looks like the Disney Store threw up in my house.  I’ve got Disney things pretty much everywhere, mugs, hats, the Mickey waffle iron.  I’d guess about 40% of my casual clothes are Disney.  I listen to Disney music, watch Disney movies, stay up to date on news about the parks.  And definitely plan my next trip and then constantly mess with it.    I help others plan their trips as well.  I’ve been already working on music playlists and costume ideas for Dopey next year.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: I listen to a lot of Park BGM.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you get into Disney mode or bring a touch of Disney into your life when you're back home. Do you have a Disney mug for coffee? Flip through a photo album? Start planning another trip?


I am surrounded by Disney at home and at work. But, when I’m really missing the parks, I tend to find myself watching YouTube videos filmed in the parks (especially Epcot!) and browsing restaurant menus online. For some reason, Disney fever seems to hit me bad every spring. There is something about about more sunshine, warmer temps, and blooming flowers that says “Disney parks” to me!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD: Well I am drinking coffee right now from my reusable mug from my last trip, this is a weekend tradition for me.  As others have shared between mugs, clothes and decorations it would be impossible to walk in my house and not recognize my (and my family’s) love of Disney.  I like to always have one trip on MDE to hold on to and all the planning that goes into a trip is almost as much fun as the trip it self. 

My biggest keep the magic going thing would be the nightly going to bed tradition with my younger daughter.  We ask one question about Disney to each other, we have been doing it for almost three years.  The questions are totally random and you have to think of it in the moment.  We both answer and for a few minutes each night we get to go back to disney.  About a month ago it dawned on me to start writing the questions down.  We could probably have well over 1000 questions by now.  We have managed to remember 150 of them.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Just a selection of some reminders in my family room:
   

Most of the rooms in my hous have similar reminders.


----------



## lhermiston

Baloo in MI said:


> My biggest keep the magic going thing would be the nightly going to bed tradition with my younger daughter. We ask one question about Disney to each other, we have been doing it for almost three years. The questions are totally random and you have to think of it in the moment. We both answer and for a few minutes each night we get to go back to disney. About a month ago it dawned on me to start writing the questions down. We could probably have well over 1000 questions by now. We have managed to remember 150 of them.



I love this. I would definitely start writing them all down. Maybe that will jog your memory of past questions. What a great thing to share with your daughter (and maybe a neat wedding gift to her one day?)


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I like to use the Disney H2O+ grapefruit bergamot bath gel and now the Sea Salt and Sea Marine products.  I'm not really into Disney these days, but using these products reminds me of past good times with family and friends.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD: Most of the picture frames in my office are Disney so always have something to stare at.  I also listen to different WDW podcasts when I run to help get the fix that way and dream about the new stuff to come and help plan for our next adventure to the World.  But when I really need to remember the magic, I take a page from my kids and head over to YouTube to watch videos from past races, etc.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: well of course the message boards here help. I’m always busy planning another trip to DL. We have one coming up in April and one in June for sure. 90% of my coffee mugs are Disney. My walllet is the Dooney from Pixar fest that I bought this summer. So basically just little things every day that make me happy!


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Pretty much all the above! Mugs (My favorite is a Disneyland 1955 because Disneyland and I were "born" the same year), ear hats and baseball caps/visors, many shirts, picture frames, the "If You Can Dream It, You Can Do It" medal rack, plushes (Mickey and Mr. Toad sit on each side of the TV), statuettes and a music box, Mickey-shaped fruit basket, Wine and Dine cutting boards and glasses, older AP and runDisney magnets on the washer and dryer (because the fridge is paneled with wood) and the latest on my car, Poly leis and POFQ beads hanging on the dresser mirror, Mickey garden gnome in the backyard flower bed, Lumiere and a framed picture of Mickey on the mantel, a Pandora bracelet full of Disney charms and various Mickey and Minnie earrings, one Dooney from Disneyland race weekend, a few pins (though not really a collector), a digital picture frame with photos of the latest trip rotating constantly, using the Disney H2O+ bath and body products, listening to Sorcerer radio or Amazon Disney music, reading books (the latest is Eat Like Walt), reading the Disney Parks Blog, Disney Food Blog, D23 and All Ears newsletters, watching YouTube videos (especially my favorite RezRuns), and of course watching live streams from Tim Tracker, Resort 1 TV with Josh and Jenna, and Randomland Adventures with Justin. Also, I can make a pretty mean Canadian cheddar cheese soup from the Le Cellier recipe, and we are planning at least two Disney vacations ahead.

Too much? Some friends think we have a "Disney Addiction." I think they are right, but it's the best kind of addiction I can think of!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> SAFD: Pretty much all the above! Mugs (My favorite is a Disneyland 1955 because Disneyland and I were "born" the same year), ear hats and baseball caps/visors, many shirts, picture frames, the "If You Can Dream It, You Can Do It" medal rack, plushes (Mickey and Mr. Toad sit on each side of the TV), statuettes and a music box, Mickey-shaped fruit basket, Wine and Dine cutting boards and glasses, older AP and runDisney magnets on the washer and dryer (because the fridge is paneled with wood) and the latest on my car, Poly leis and POFQ beads hanging on the dresser mirror, Mickey garden gnome in the backyard flower bed, Lumiere and a framed picture of Mickey on the mantel, a Pandora bracelet full of Disney charms and various Mickey and Minnie earrings, one Dooney from Disneyland race weekend, a few pins (though not really a collector), a digital picture frame with photos of the latest trip rotating constantly, using the Disney H2O+ bath and body products, listening to Sorcerer radio or Amazon Disney music, reading books (the latest is Eat Like Walt), reading the Disney Parks Blog, Disney Food Blog, D23 and All Ears newsletters, watching YouTube videos (especially my favorite RezRuns), and of course watching live streams from Tim Tracker, Resort 1 TV with Josh and Jenna, and Randomland Adventures with Justin. Also, I can make a pretty mean Canadian cheddar cheese soup from the Le Cellier recipe, and we are planning at least two Disney vacations ahead.
> 
> Too much? Some friends think we have a "Disney Addiction." I think they are right, but it's the best kind of addiction I can think of!


Have you met Gerald from RezRuns?


----------



## Disney at Heart

@rteetz I haven't officially met Gerald, but have run right next to him a couple of times, including Marathon weekend just before the Magic Kingdom entrance. He seems like a great guy, and he has such a beautiful voice and presence about him. A couple of years ago I got curious and Googled him, and once I learned about his vision problems and the grace with which he handled it all, I admire him even more!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> @rteetz I haven't officially met Gerald, but have run right next to him a couple of times, including Marathon weekend just before the Magic Kingdom entrance. He seems like a great guy, and he has such a beautiful voice and presence about him. A couple of years ago I got curious and Googled him, and once I learned about his vision problems and the grace with which he handled it all, I admire him even more!


I met him on the safari during Wine and Dine and then on course during the half this year.


----------



## PkbaughAR

SAFD: In addition to the coffee mugs, Disney trip planning and the disboards, I love the animated Toy Story face on my Apple Watch. I’ll scroll through the animations even when I don’t need to know the time! Lol


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I am currently drinking out of my 2016 WDW Marathon glass. I've been in full on planning mode for our Disney spring break/Star Wars weekend trip all week. I've been fine-tuning our touring strategies & dining plans, and working on running costume ideas. I just ordered some Disney themed t-shirts for my family and I bought this one for me:

https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/1904453-snacks-for-days-world

#snackgoals


----------



## broadsheet

SAFD: I don’t have a ton of WDW merch, but I do order stuff from Basin occasionally to keep the Disney spirit alive. I also have a candle that smells like the oranges from Soarin’ 

I also listen to a ton of WDW Prep trip reports!


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: My kids love watching Disney movies. We do pizza and a movie most Fridays and a Disney movie is picked a big percentage of the time. They also are big into watching ride videos on YouTube right now. We’ve got a lot of merch around the house and Disney comes up a lot in onversation. The boards and podcasts are what I love to check out to always feel connected to it also.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> I met him on the safari during Wine and Dine and then on course during the half this year.



I met him a few times over the marathon course this year. I was a little star-struck, like a giant dork.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

Mugs, running shirts, my favorite bracelet of all time that says "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow" Found here

Also, these boards and my Disney podcasts for running! (esp Connecting with Walt). And always planning our next vacation which is currently a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I have my runDisney mugs which I drink coffee out of EVERY DAY I make coffee at home. Of course coming to this website helps. I used to listen to a lot of Disney podcasts while I run but I kind of ran out of material. Sometimes I will listen to Connecting with Walt or Be Our Guest podcast.
When I'm losing my running mojo (hello, End of Winter Doldrums!) I do like to watch RezRuns and a few other regular runDisney YouTubers. Last weekend I was so tired of winter that I forced my kids to watch YouTube tours of the Disney resorts we are visiting in June.


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD: Disney mugs,  RD tervis tumblers/water bottles, weekend gear is frequently RD race shirts, race magnets on the file cabinet at work, pandora bracelet/disney charms, disney scarfs that I can wear to work, DIS boards, Disney youtubers when on treadmill, and working on scrapbooks from Disney and Run weekends.
An occasional stroll through the local Disney store...


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD: Just a selection of some reminders in my family room:
> View attachment 382992 View attachment 382991 View attachment 382990
> 
> Most of the rooms in my hous have similar reminders.



I really like the millennium falcon.





lahobbs4 said:


> I met him a few times over the marathon course this year. I was a little star-struck, like a giant dork.


I was starstruck when I met him too.  I bumped into him walking into Epcot after Wine and Dine.  He was really nice to talk with.  I snapped a quick selfie which was blurry.  He manages to take beautiful video's while running even with a vision impairment and I can't take a crisp selfie when standing still.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> I love this. I would definitely start writing them all down. Maybe that will jog your memory of past questions. What a great thing to share with your daughter (and maybe a neat wedding gift to her one day?)



That is a great idea!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: Mostly I come to this website and wear my marathon weekend shirts. No mugs, no podcasts, etc. I do have a two-year-old and four-year-old, so we watch a lot of Disney movies and cartoons.

For some reason, since Friday, I have been seriously considering signing up for Goofy 2020. Now to break the news to my husband...


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> For some reason, since Friday, I have been seriously considering signing up for Goofy 2020. Now to break the news to my husband...



Yeah...so, I might have sat down at my computer yesterday and plotted out what a solo trip would cost me. It’s still a looooong shot, but the wheels are spinning.


----------



## ZellyB

These boards of course keep me in Disney mode.  In my office I have my collection of Disney snowglobes that are my souvenir for each year we go.  I wear my Disney race shirts a fair amount as well.  I have a ring I bought this past summer with hidden Mickey heads on it.  I wear that pretty much every day.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD:  At work I am relatively Disney-less.  I have an"its kind of fun to do the impossible" plaque on my bookshelf and a 30th anniversary Epcot fake yeti.  
At home we have the usual stuff, mugs, magnets on the fridge and door to the garage and lots of Disney pics.  My sons bedroom has a Walt/Vintage Disney Theme.  My wife likes to listen to D-Park radio while she works at home.   Probably the most out of the ordinary thing is that we're involved in a small group at church.  After we started meeting together we found that we all have an affinity for both Disney and running. So we named the group Ohana (and we made t-shirts).  We've wound up going to marathon weekend with members of that group 6 times.  It its not uncommon for families in that group to align Disney trips with other families in the group.


----------



## kirstie101

I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids? 

The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ. 

Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


Well... I am very pro-Dopey. That said go with what your gut tells you. It is a Goofy anniversary year. I don't think you can go wrong with any choice really.


----------



## camaker

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!



One thing to keep in mind is that the whole weekend ends up feeling very Dopey-centric.  I did Goofy +10k for my first RunDisney experience and first marathon.  I wasn't prepared for the onslaught of Dopey, Dopey, Dopey.  The two years after that I did Dopey, although one was the cancelled half of 2017 that threw a wrench into the works, and was very happy with the experience.  This year, I went and did only Goofy thinking that I'd "been there, done that" with Dopey and could save a few $$$ while still experiencing the weekend.  I was very surprised at how much I missed Dopey and felt like I was missing out.  That may just be my personality and only you can judge how you think you'll handle it.  If it were me, I'd do Dopey.  I'm tentatively planning on that for next year.

Don't get me wrong, you'll have a great time whatever race or challenge you opt for.  The Disney Marathon is my favorite race of any distance.  The overall atmosphere of the weekend is very engaging and energizing, too.  POFQ is also my favorite race weekend resort, too.  Its small size and short distances to food court and buses work very well in combination with tired legs.


----------



## CDKG

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


I ran my first marathon at WDW last month. I’ve done multiple two race challenges and three race weekends at Disneyland and knew from that experience that limiting myself to two wake-ups (because, let’s be honest, it’s the wake-ups and not just the miles that are the real challenge) would help set myself up for success in completing the marathon. So, I signed up for the 5k and marathon. I’m glad I did because the early wake-ups really took a toll! I went into the marathon fresh and the distance still beat me down. I couldn’t imagine having run a half marathon the day before (and I am not a fan of the half marathon course). Next year I plan to run the 10k and marathon.

All of that being said, there are plenty of people who run their first marathon as part of Dopey or Goofy. Only you can decide what you need to be successful and just how much you can push yourself.


----------



## ZellyB

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!



We have done the marathon as a solo race, Goofy, Dopey and this past January the 10k and Full (which we called the "Mouse Challenge").  I think as @camaker said, will you feel some regret given how much focus and talk there is surrounding Dopey?  If so, maybe consider it.  I will say I thought the 10k and marathon was a perfect blend of the best race experiences while still enjoying the parks and the non-running aspects of the trip.  I highly recommend it.  Now, I'm already considering Dopey for 2020 as it's an anniversary year for Goofy (and I'm a sucker for anniversary medals) and if I'm doing Goofy, I might as well do Dopey.    Thus is the insane logic of runDisney addicts.  But, honestly, I LOVED running the 10K and full.


----------



## BigEeyore

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!



I've done Dopey twice, but this year I "just" did Goofy and I quite enjoyed it!  I didn't feel nearly as wiped out as I did during Dopey race weekends, and wasn't having a huge amount of regret over missing the 5K and the 10K.  As everyone will tell you - it's not the extra miles, it's the extra crazy early wake ups that get you! But there is a smidge of regret seeing the Dopey folks with ALL their bling for sure.  The marathon is really the best event of the weekend, so even if you "only" do that, you will be a part of what I think is one of the most epic marathons anywhere!


----------



## PCFriar80

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


The good news is that you have 2 more months of thinking!!  The bad news is that there is no easy answer to your question!  It really is a personal preference and regardless of your decision one that will bring you great memories forever!  Full disclosure I have never run any of the challenges, but have run the 10K, 1/2, and full or my self-named [and non sanctioned] Tweedle-dumb challenge, the 10K and 1/2 marathon.  I ran my one and only bucket list marathon at Disney in 2010.  We always make marathon weekend more of a vacation trip with the runs sprinkled in!  We also enjoy spectating the full from the BC, even after they switched over to the BW.   

If a "challenge" is your goal then I think Goofy is a good choice since this is your first marathon!  Plus you'll be in an anniversary year for Goofy! 
There's alway Dopey 2021!  Good luck with any decision you come up with!


----------



## 2girlsR2good

camaker said:


> I was very surprised at how much I missed Dopey and felt like I was missing out.


I keep thinking that only at Disney do you hear "I just did the marathon...."


----------



## LdyStormy76

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!



How will you feel if something happens either during or as a result of the half that prevents you from finishing the marathon? Your answer to that will help you figure out what you should do.

DH asked me that question in December when I was debating upgrading from the 10k-marathon to Dopey. My answer to him was ‘devastated’ since I had spent all of 2018 working towards the goal of completing the marathon. Deciding not to upgrade was the right decision for me: I aggravated a recently healed injury in mile 11 which caused issues for the rest of the race. If that had happened during the half the chances of my being able to stay ahead of the sweepers during the marathon would have been slim.


----------



## Mickey Momma

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!



I ran my first (and second) marathon at WDW before taking on Dopey.  I am probably in the minority here, but I felt like I needed to complete a marathon before attempting any type of challenge involving a marathon+all the races.  I think @LdyStormy76 hit the nail on the head - especially if this may possibly be a one and done weekend.


----------



## michigandergirl

kirstie101 said:


> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.



This would be the kicker for me. If my friends/travel mates were doing Dopey, I would really want to as well, but that is me (FOMO). 

In 2018, I traveled with 3 friends - one ran Dopey with me, one ran the 5K & marathon, and one didn't run at all, just came to eat & drink. We all had a blast and I'm sure you will too no matter what you decide!


----------



## kirstie101

PCFriar80 said:


> The good news is that you have 2 more months of thinking!!  The bad news is that there is no easy answer to your question!  It really is a personal preference and regardless of your decision one that will bring you great memories forever!  Full disclosure I have never run any of the challenges, but have run the 10K, 1/2, and full or my self-named [and non sanctioned] Tweedle-dumb challenge, the 10K and 1/2 marathon.  I ran my one and only bucket list marathon at Disney in 2010.  We always make marathon weekend more of a vacation trip with the runs sprinkled in!  We also enjoy spectating the full from the BC, even after they switched over to the BW.


 And yes I’ll change my mind every day for the next 2 months probably! 



LdyStormy76 said:


> How will you feel if something happens either during or as a result of the half that prevents you from finishing the marathon? Your answer to that will help you figure out what you should do.
> 
> DH asked me that question in December when I was debating upgrading from the 10k-marathon to Dopey. My answer to him was ‘devastated’ since I had spent all of 2018 working towards the goal of completing the marathon. Deciding not to upgrade was the right decision for me: I aggravated a recently healed injury in mile 11 which caused issues for the rest of the race. If that had happened during the half the chances of my being able to stay ahead of the sweepers during the marathon would have been slim.



Yea this is the part holding me back. But at the same time I know I could hurt myself pretty much walking to my car any day really. But it’s definitely something I’m thinking about. 


Today has me thinking Goofy... the anniversary year and medal might be too much for me to pass up. Dopey sounds exhausting but you never know!


----------



## huskies90

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


So many good responses here. I will chime in with my experience. I did Goofy for my first marathon this year. To me, the real running challenge is doing a half and full back to back where as Dopey is more of a sleep challenge. I am not crazy about 5K's and 10K's so I could not justify the huge $$ difference between Goofy and Dopey. I had a great weekend but I agree with @camaker that the weekend is very Dopey-centric. I actually feel like I cheated by "only" doing Goofy. Even walking around after Sunday with my Goofy medal I cannot tell you how many people asked me "what is that medal for??". So, I am planning to do Dopey in 2020. I will say I feel better having a least one Goofy under my belt because like I said, to me, that is the real running challenge. So now this year, along with training for running long distance races, I will also simultaneously train for surviving a Disney vacation on no sleep...


----------



## flav

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?
> 
> The two ladies I’m going with are leaning towards Dopey.  But I’m very capable of watching them walk out the door while I go back to sleep. No matter what I choose I’ll be flying home on Tuesday morning. If I do dopey I’ll fly in on Wednesday. Anything else I’ll fly in on Thursday. Room reservation at POFQ.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts are much appreciated!


About mom guilt, leave it home. You have the right to be you, not “just” someone’s mom. The faces of my kids when I told them I was going to runDisney... “You are going to Disney without us?!” And then, eventually, the recognition and respect that I was an full individual with her own dreams and a happy runner too!

Then, it is really a question of what you’d like to do, of how much you like running. If you land on Tuesday and leave the next Wednesday, that seems plenty of park time even if you want to run all races.

I am planning on Dopey and might not skip that many park days. I will take them easier though.


----------



## flav

SAFD: It is hard to miss that I am a Disney fan. Even on a normal work day I count how many Disney things I am carrying/wearing and I am surprised: Purse, wallet, house key, earings for example. Then, there are photos here and there, at home and at work. And the Starbucks Disney cup. And the cutsie gizmos like Olaf USB key or the Mickey trivet.

And if that doesn’t bring me to Disney in thoughts, then I come the DISboard, read one of the emails I received (I am suscibed to a few Disney related mailing list), listen to a Disney song, play a Disney themed game on my phone or plan my next (ten) vacation.

And if I am not thinking of Disney, usually, that is when a friend or colleague come to ask me about it for their next trip... I wonder why!


----------



## steph0808

I have done all three of my marathon weekends without my kids. Granted, they were not alive or even a twinkle on my eye for my first one in 2013, but in 2018 (marathon) and 2019 (half), I left those little buggers at home with my DH and vacationed with my mom. 

I run for me, and I do use that time during my training runs and runDisney vacation to get back to being me as Steph, not just as Mom.


----------



## bevcgg

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip.


I have done several challenge weekends, several "just the half" and this past year Dopey for my first Full.  Hands down if I was able to only one run RD race in the future it would be the Marathon. It was SO MUCH FUN!!! It is everything that makes RD special plus Everest and the drink in hand at the end! As much fun as Dopey was altogether (and I am glad I did it) it was a LOT more than just extra miles. It is a lot more training (back to back day/weekends), more chances of overuse injury, more nights in the hotel, more days off work, more shoes, more costumes, more layers, a lot more $$$ for everything- plus the lack of sleep, hours standing in the cold, etc.  As soon as I finished the marathon I knew I wanted to come back and "JUST do the marathon" so I could really relish and enjoy it much more as my "only race" of the weekend.  
In the future I will likely only do the 5&10Ks as part of a challenge or with family members. They have become SUPER crowded and harder to take photos and I enjoy them a lot less now then the half and the full. 
No matter what you choose you will have a blast!


----------



## Mickey Momma

bevcgg said:


> As soon as I finished the marathon I knew I wanted to come back and "JUST do the marathon" so I could really relish and enjoy it much more as my "only race" of the weekend.



I had the same thought!  There may be another Dopey in me down the road, but I am looking forward to “just the marathon” in 2020.  (With MAYBE a 10K.)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  Well, I name my dogs after Disney Villains (Currently we have Gantu & Gaston and we had Jafar before he passed in 2017).  We’re debating on the name of our next dog who will be our first female & if we should keep with that theme.  

Our bedroom has Stitch Paintings on the walls, a large Lego Millennium Falcon on top of the Ridgeback’s crate, my Minnie Ears on the tv we never turn on anymore.  The shelving unit has our Trader Sam mugs, vinylmations, some other Star Wars lego sets.  

Our living room has Star Wars artwork.

The office has all our RunDisney medals and my backlog of Disney puzzles on my desk.  

The guest room has all our tsumtsums and other Star Wars legos.   

My car has a Bellhop Stitch hanging from the rear view mirror along with Stitch Yoda on the back window.  My husband’s car has Star Wars emblems.

My husband has Donald Duck/Star Wars mashup tattoos on the back of his calves along with other Star Wars tattoos including Boba Fett Armor for his right arm’s sleeve.  

I’m currently using my Lady & the Tramp Dooney as my main purse.  

We may be a little obsessed.


----------



## PkbaughAR

I appreciate all the thoughts about marathon vs goofy vs dopey. Even though I didn’t ask the question, I’ve been debating what to do. I can only do goofy or the marathon by itself in 2020 due to another obligation that interferes with the 5K and 10K. I think it’s important for me to focus on the marathon by itself first. I’m not running with anyone, so no considerations there. Mentally, the marathon distance seems overwhelming when I’m still not comfortable with the half distance. I just haven’t decided if it’s really important that it’s an anniversary year for goofy.


----------



## lahobbs4

My first Dopey was this year and it went SO WELL. Now I'm nervous about tarnishing those memories by doing it again in 2020. Anyone else been in this spot? I love the challenge of it all and my husband is doing Dopey again, but I'm also one of those that things "that went SO well, there's no way it's going to ever be like that again".

Help! (although I know you will all just tell me to to Dopey again because that's how y'all be around here..)


----------



## Ariel484

lahobbs4 said:


> My first Dopey was this year and it went SO WELL. Now I'm nervous about tarnishing those memories by doing it again in 2020. Anyone else been in this spot? I love the challenge of it all and my husband is doing Dopey again, but I'm also one of those that things "that went SO well, there's no way it's going to ever be like that again".
> 
> Help! (although I know you will all just tell me to to Dopey again because that's how y'all be around here..)


Yep...I had a perfect Dopey experience in 2015 and then signed up to do it again in 2017 - but the half was canceled, so I've only *really* done it once.  Personally, I don't have any desire to do it again because I'm sure it won't be as good as it was in 2015 for me.

I think your mindset is a little different than mine when you say "I love the challenge" - I love*d* challenging myself too, and now that I have met that challenge, I don't feel like I need to do it again.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Yep...I had a perfect Dopey experience in 2015 and then signed up to do it again in 2017 - but the half was canceled, so I've only *really* done it once.  Personally, I don't have any desire to do it again because I'm sure it won't be as good as it was in 2015 for me.
> 
> I think your mindset is a little different than mine when you say "I love the challenge" - I love*d* challenging myself too, and now that I have met that challenge, I don't feel like I need to do it again.


2017 was my first so I felt I needed redemption in 2018. 2018 was incredible. I was worried that my 2019 experience wouldn’t live up to the 2018 one. Well for me it did but was also unique. I ran with different people and had different experiences. So with that for me personally I’ll do it again. I definitely see your side though.


----------



## IamTrike

lahobbs4 said:


> My first Dopey was this year and it went SO WELL. Now I'm nervous about tarnishing those memories by doing it again in 2020. Anyone else been in this spot? I love the challenge of it all and my husband is doing Dopey again, but I'm also one of those that things "that went SO well, there's no way it's going to ever be like that again".
> 
> Help! (although I know you will all just tell me to to Dopey again because that's how y'all be around here..)



I guess I would question why it couldn't live up to the prior experience.   I've done Dopey more than once and each time was a unique experience.  From year to year the big memories change from race to race.   Part of that is running with different people from different races.  It's probably highly unlikely that you would have the same awesome experience again, but you could have a new great experience.  (I wouldn't try and mimic the past but rather enjoy the particular running moment that you are in.)     

This isn't me specifically advocating for you to do Dopey.  Personally  Goofy works better for my schedule and goals and so that's what I enjoy most.  I just want to stress that you can have a great experience without having the same experience again.    I guess the only caveat is that if you concern is being able to dedicate the time to train for another Dopey or Goofy, I totally understand that.   The training part is a big time commitment and if you can't adequately train that could negatively impact your experience.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know how you get into Disney mode or bring a touch of Disney into your life when you're back home.





> Do you have a Disney mug for coffee?


Yes. Resort mugs and rD mugs for my coffee every morning!


> Flip through a photo album?


Yep! 


> Start planning another trip?


For sure. 
I'm not big on "stuff," so I don't have a bunch of Disney paraphernalia hanging around, but the mugs are one thing I enjoy, and the few collectible thingies I have are displayed in my work office. Also, I live 100 miles from WDW, so I see Disney billboards and commercials very often, lol!


----------



## ZellyB

lahobbs4 said:


> My first Dopey was this year and it went SO WELL. Now I'm nervous about tarnishing those memories by doing it again in 2020. Anyone else been in this spot? I love the challenge of it all and my husband is doing Dopey again, but I'm also one of those that things "that went SO well, there's no way it's going to ever be like that again".
> 
> Help! (although I know you will all just tell me to to Dopey again because that's how y'all be around here..)



I also had a near-perfect Dopey experience back in 2018 and thought I'd likely not do it again.  I may in 2020 though because of the Goofy anniversary and it's hard for me to run Goofy and not do the 10K (I love that race) and then, I mean, it's only another 5k for Dopey.  Which is exactly how they suck you in.


----------



## PrincessV

kirstie101 said:


> I can’t stop thinking about which races I should do!!! Help! The marathon will be my first and it’s my reason for the trip. This WDW trip is most likely going to be my only one. So that being the case, do I do the 10k and full and have more time for the parks? Do I make it all about running and do Dopey and really limit my park time? Is Goofy the happy medium here?  Will I have mom guilt if I have too much park time without the kids?





PkbaughAR said:


> I appreciate all the thoughts about marathon vs goofy vs dopey. Even though I didn’t ask the question, I’ve been debating what to do. I can only do goofy or the marathon by itself in 2020 due to another obligation that interferes with the 5K and 10K. I think it’s important for me to focus on the marathon by itself first. I’m not running with anyone, so no considerations there. Mentally, the marathon distance seems overwhelming when I’m still not comfortable with the half distance. I just haven’t decided if it’s really important that it’s an anniversary year for goofy.


I can't answer your questions directly, since it's always such an individual choice and experience. But I can say that I opted to make my first marathon at WDW, and I opted not to make it part of Dopey because I really wanted to be able to focus on the marathon by and for itself. I did do the 10K, too, but my primary focus leading up to and through the race weekend was the marathon and yes, I limited park time to be fully prepared for it. I had and have NO regrets! At mile 25, I felt really good and thought, "I could totally do Goofy, or even Dopey!" which made the decision to do Dopey the next year a far more comfortable and confident one. As far as Goofy vs. Dopey, I personally think the training is equivalent: once you get into those big-mileage back-to-back trainings, the 5K and 10K are almost irrelevant. My son rarely comes along with me for race weekends, and running is MY time, so nope - not an ounce of guilt!



lahobbs4 said:


> My first Dopey was this year and it went SO WELL. Now I'm nervous about tarnishing those memories by doing it again in 2020. Anyone else been in this spot? I love the challenge of it all and my husband is doing Dopey again, but I'm also one of those that things "that went SO well, there's no way it's going to ever be like that again".


Yep, that was _exactly_ my feeling after 2018 Dopey. It was as perfect a Dopey experience as I can imagine having, and I decided I didn't want that expectation hanging over my head for 2019, so I did "just" the 10K and marathon this year. I had a total disaster of a marathon, but don't have any regrets about not opting to do Dopey this year! I wanted a break from the back-to-back-to-back-to-back training and I got it. I'm ready to try Dopey again in 2020!


----------



## cburnett11

Disney at Heart said:


> @rteetz I haven't officially met Gerald, but have run right next to him a couple of times, including Marathon weekend just before the Magic Kingdom entrance. He seems like a great guy, and he has such a beautiful voice and presence about him. A couple of years ago I got curious and Googled him, and once I learned about his vision problems and the grace with which he handled it all, I admire him even more!





rteetz said:


> I met him on the safari during Wine and Dine and then on course during the half this year.





lahobbs4 said:


> I met him a few times over the marathon course this year. I was a little star-struck, like a giant dork.





IamTrike said:


> I was starstruck when I met him too. I bumped into him walking into Epcot after Wine and Dine. He was really nice to talk with. I snapped a quick selfie which was blurry. He manages to take beautiful video's while running even with a vision impairment and I can't take a crisp selfie when standing still.



My wife and I watched RezRun's marathon videos several times leading up to the race.  They are amazing and really helped her get an idea of what the experience would be like.  We happened to see Gerald exiting TT Monday night after the marathon this year.  We were just planning to say hi and quickly thank him for his awesome videos because we didn't want to really bother him and his friend, but he genuinely seemed more interested in meeting us than us meeting him.  They stayed and talked with us probably 15-20 minutes and then invited us to walk over to World Showcase to meet some friends of their's.  They truly were 2 of the friendliest people we have ever met.


----------



## rteetz

cburnett11 said:


> My wife and I watched RezRun's marathon videos several times leading up to the race.  They are amazing and really helped her get an idea of what the experience would be like.  We happened to see Gerald exiting TT Monday night after the marathon this year.  We were just planning to say hi and quickly thank him for his awesome videos because we didn't want to really bother him and his friend, but he genuinely seemed more interested in meeting us than us meeting him.  They stayed and talked with us probably 15-20 minutes and then invited us to walk over to World Showcase to meet some friends of their's.  They truly were 2 of the friendliest people we have ever met.


Awesome!


----------



## IamTrike

cburnett11 said:


> My wife and I watched RezRun's marathon videos several times leading up to the race.  They are amazing and really helped her get an idea of what the experience would be like.  We happened to see Gerald exiting TT Monday night after the marathon this year.  We were just planning to say hi and quickly thank him for his awesome videos because we didn't want to really bother him and his friend, but he genuinely seemed more interested in meeting us than us meeting him.  They stayed and talked with us probably 15-20 minutes and then invited us to walk over to World Showcase to meet some friends of their's.  They truly were 2 of the friendliest people we have ever met.



He was really graceful and kind when I talked with him.   It's really weird because I don't really fanboy over anyone, but he's someone I've likely spent 100s of hours watching while I run.    I spend a lot of time on treadmills and I'm almost always watching one of his or Arno's videos.   I appreciate so much the content that they create.


----------



## kirstie101

Really want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and insights. Still don’t know what I’ll do but now I have a lot more to think about and base my decision on!


----------



## PCFriar80

kirstie101 said:


> Really want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and insights. Still don’t know what I’ll do but now I have a lot more to think about and base my decision on!


Keep us posted!  Regardless of your decision, you'll have a lot of fun training, trip planning and a lot of back and forth on this thread!  Less than 11 months to go now!


----------



## cburnett11

IamTrike said:


> He was really graceful and kind when I talked with him. It's really weird because I don't really fanboy over anyone, but he's someone I've likely spent 100s of hours watching while I run. I spend a lot of time on treadmills and I'm almost always watching one of his or Arno's videos. I appreciate so much the content that they create.



No doubt.  I feel like you might've been the one that mentioned his videos a while back that got me hooked.  On the rare occasion I get on a treadmill, I will typically chromecast his videos (sometimes Arno's) and just pretend I'm running a Disney course.  I will sometime watch other people's content too, but Gerald's are at another level.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Speaking of my SAFD response, it’s my day off but I went to a coffee shop to sit and type something up for a special event for work.  Well, I apparently closed my laptop yesterday with music playing because as soon as I opened it the shop was treated to blaring Epcot music. (hooray)


----------



## roxymama

I'm so behind but here's a late SAFD answer:  I have a lot of disney mugs.  It's almost comical.  So on the weekends when I have my coffee in my disney mug it's like a little vacation.  For the 15 min before I have to put it down to do all the things I schedule for myself!  I also own a lot of little disney odds and ends around my house.  I listen to disney park music on many a long run or easy run day.  And I watch youtube vlogs on the treadmill often.  Also will listen to disunplugged on way home once a week.  
And half my pajamas are old disney tshirts.  

PS for those who were talking about mom guilt; it is real.  But I told my kiddo that all I did at disney was eat spicy food and sushi, go to bed early, watch boring stage shows, and run.  She was like "ew, count me out."  I told her we'd do a trip her and me when she's a little older and we'll do only fun things, not gross mom things.


----------



## The Expert

Anybody know when POT would be due for the full for next year? 

Apologies if this is already answered but my search isn't finding the right thing. Just trying to set a few tune-up races during my training that might serve as POT, since my last "good" time is too old now.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: Always planning that next Disney trip - headed to Disneyland this weekend!! But there are little reminders all over: my Mickey necklace, my collection of Disney inspired pins (I usually always have one on), my Disney mugs and wine glasses, my Dopey wall'o'bling&things from Marathon Weekend 2019. Then there is the crazy little group chat that I am in that sparks all the joy, Disney related and otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Then there is the crazy little group chat that I am in that sparks all the joy, Disney related and otherwise.


It’s not always joy....


----------



## PCFriar80

The Expert said:


> Anybody know when POT would be due for the full for next year?
> 
> Apologies if this is already answered but my search isn't finding the right thing. Just trying to set a few tune-up races during my training that might serve as POT, since my last "good" time is too old now.


It was October 9, 2018 for this year's marathon weekend, so if logic prevails [which is always a wild card with RD] then expect October 8, 2019 .


----------



## Jason Bryer

The Expert said:


> Anybody know when POT would be due for the full for next year?
> 
> Apologies if this is already answered but my search isn't finding the right thing. Just trying to set a few tune-up races during my training that might serve as POT, since my last "good" time is too old now.



For the 2017 marathon, it was the Monday before Columbus day, for the 2018 marathon it was the Tuesday after Columbus day. I am personally hoping it is after (which would be October 15th) since I always run a half-marathon that weekend (the 13th this year). They had a date on their website but I can't find it now, nor the discussion from before. Either way, I think the consensus was that it was wrong.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> It’s not always joy....


----------



## lhermiston

For those of you who book your runDisney getaways through a TA, which agency do you use? I have a TA I love to work with, but they don’t offer any marathon weekend discounts. 

(I can’t believe I’m even asking this less than a month after declaring I had my Disney fix for a while.)


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> For those of you who book your runDisney getaways through a TA, which agency do you use? I have a TA I love to work with, but they don’t offer any marathon weekend discounts.
> 
> (I can’t believe I’m even asking this less than a month after declaring I had my Disney fix for a while.)


YESSSSS. #shots


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For those of you who book your runDisney getaways through a TA, which agency do you use? I have a TA I love to work with, but they don’t offer any marathon weekend discounts.
> 
> (I can’t believe I’m even asking this less than a month after declaring I had my Disney fix for a while.)


TAs don’t typically offer discounts outside of the public ones. They will only offer discounts if they can’t sell the bibs they have which won’t be until late in the game.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> YESSSSS. #shots



1. Shots
2. Let me stress the likelihood of this happening is presently less than 10 percent. 
3. All the shots.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> TAs don’t typically offer discounts outside of the public ones. They will only offer discounts if they can’t sell the bibs they have which won’t be until late in the game.



Ah, okay. I thought some of y’all had mentioned marathon weekend packages/discounts/etc in the past. 

One benefit to not committing to anything is maybe getting a better bib price later in the year.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Ah, okay. I thought some of y’all had mentioned marathon weekend packages/discounts/etc in the past.
> 
> One benefit to not committing to anything is maybe getting a better bib price later in the year.


Some TAs will do group rates with hotel discounts but you don’t pair that with a bib. The bib would be separate.


----------



## Chaitali

Right, I booked my room and tickets through a TA since she got me a good price, but I got the bib on my own through the usual Run Disney process at the usual Run Disney rate.  If you're interested, send me a message and I'll give you her contact info.


----------



## Poppcorn

Well I'm stepping into the half marathon corral for the first time! I've been away from running for a few years and now back at it. The only Disney race I've ever done was the last Tower or Terror 10 miler! So here's to the half 2020


----------



## roxymama

Poppcorn said:


> Well I'm stepping into the half marathon corral for the first time! I've been away from running for a few years and now back at it. The only Disney race I've ever done was the last Tower or Terror 10 miler! So here's to the half 2020



CONGRATS on making that decision.  Now you'll just need to decide where to celebrate later that day


----------



## FFigawi

roxymama said:


> CONGRATS on making that decision.  Now you'll just need to decide where to celebrate later that day



La Cava is always a worthy location for a celebration


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I feel like I may be the only one who celebrates at Biergarten. Dumplings, steins of beer, apfelkorn, jaeger, herring, sausage salad, and if you are lucky, the pork roast(for the cracklings).

ETA: but I’m a big dude. Even in peak shape I still tip the scales at over 200#.


----------



## steph0808

I didn't run the marathon this year, just last year and in 2013, so I have a question.

How did the course differ in the Boardwalk area? 

I'm contemplating a stay at Boardwalk for 2020 and want to ensure that it is easy viewing from Boardwalk during the marathon for my travel partner - my mom.

You know. If I choose to go in 2020.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> I didn't run the marathon this year, just last year and in 2013, so I have a question.
> 
> How did the course differ in the Boardwalk area?
> 
> I'm contemplating a stay at Boardwalk for 2020 and want to ensure that it is easy viewing from Boardwalk during the marathon for my travel partner - my mom.
> 
> You know. If I choose to go in 2020.


Didn’t differ too much instead that you ran on the actual boardwalk instead of the YC/BC side. 

That was a change from 18 to 19. It could change again. If staying at the boardwalk she could view on the backsides of the resort along the waterway.


----------



## kirstie101

roxymama said:


> CONGRATS on making that decision.  Now you'll just need to decide where to celebrate later that day





FFigawi said:


> La Cava is always a worthy location for a celebration



Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion


----------



## 2girlsR2good

lhermiston said:


> For those of you who book your runDisney getaways through a TA, which agency do you use? I have a TA I love to work with, but they don’t offer any marathon weekend discounts.





rteetz said:


> Some TAs will do group rates with hotel discounts but you don’t pair that with a bib. The bib would be separate.



That's what I do. There's a travel agent in my running club and she does a group for all the RunDisney races--no bibs. We can book room only or add tickets, both are discounted. Tickets can be added later too and are still discounted. Meal plan can be added, but no discounts on that and it makes it a package so I wouldn't add it until right before you go. For what it's worth, she gets blocks at all three levels, but doesn't know what hotel she'll get from Disney--she can't pick the exact resort.  When I stayed Deluxe through her, I wasn't thrilled with my room. For the mod this year, we had a great room. I don't know if that has anything to do with the discounting or if it was just my experience.


----------



## Dis5150

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



DD29 and I always celebrate at Beaches & Cream. We are suckers for the No Way Jose as a post race treat!


----------



## PrincessV

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion


I'm partial to places that are a bit off the beaten path and on the quiet side, with an emphasis on food that sounds good on a day when I don't have much appetite. My group did GF Cafe this year and it was perfect!


----------



## Barca33Runner

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



All the places? 

Seriously though, if there’s a place you like or would want to celebrate either in the parks or out of them it’ll likely be amazing. I don’t think there’s a wrong answer.

ETA: There are certain places that will likely require earlier planning than others (the usual suspects: Ohana, BoG, California Grill, etc. or something event specific like Storybook Dining), but I think any plan is a good one.


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



We can cover this in a future SAFD, but ... I’ve done Ohana twice and might lean toward Boma next time. I feel like Artists Point was a popular choice this year too. Tons of options.


----------



## kirstie101

lhermiston said:


> We can cover this in a future SAFD, but ... I’ve done Ohana twice and might lean toward Boma next time. I feel like Artists Point was a popular choice this year too. Tons of options.


Thank you!!! I need to take some time and go through the 2019 thread too and see what was mentioned there.


----------



## FFigawi

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



At the other end of the scale from La Cava, one can never go wrong with a celebratory dinner (or any dinner, really) at Victoria & Albert's.


----------



## roxymama

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



This year I did Tokyo Dining and had an amazing meal.  Made better that the sushi chef ran the marathon that morning and I got to see her medal!!!  

But my answer would be Epcot world showcase (whether that day or next day) because it has a lot of great places to just sit around and sip and snack.


----------



## Bree

@lhermiston 

My travel agent books blocks of rooms under a group rate. They can’t be mentioned here, but I send you her info off the boards if you’d like. They usually have at least 2 resorts at each level to pick from. I don’t use the dining plan, but I think it can be added to some of the rates.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> @lhermiston
> 
> My travel agent books blocks of rooms under a group rate. They can’t be mentioned here, but I send you her info off the boards if you’d like. They usually have at least 2 resorts at each level to pick from. I don’t use the dining plan, but I think it can be added to some of the rates.


I would suggest if Lee is going Solo avoid the dining plan probably as its not worth it as a solo with that much food and a more go with the flow type trip.


----------



## YawningDodo

SAFD: I finally got around to putting up some of the photos from past trips late last year, along with a board to display my trading pins. So those are up in my bedroom. Then there are various little things around the house; last week I got out my DCL Tervis tumbler for the first time in ages. I don't actually own too much Disney stuff in the grand scheme of things, but the ones I do have are good little reminders of when and where I got them.

Mostly, though, the touch of Disney in my home life centers on me always having at least one trip in the works (usually two). I'm itching to start making actual reservations for January 2020, but until then I've just overhauled the preliminary budget once or twice as new info came available. Got a 2021 Tokyo Disneyland trip vvvvaguely planned and tbh I should redirect my trip planning addiction to doing more research on the broad strokes of that (time of year to go, likely overall cost, that kind of thing), since right now I've got nothing beyond a general intention to go. 

So I know how much it'll cost me to do the marathon trip if my housemate comes, how much it'll cost if I go solo, how much it'll cost if I go solo and do Dopey...yeah. I'm on top of it. Can it be April already? Or June? 


And regarding doing "just" the marathon versus doing Dopey as a first timer, that's a question I've been asking myself and this thread as well over the last couple weeks. I feel like I'm capable of putting in the training to pull Dopey off and I think it would make for an amazing solo trip, but lately I've been leaning toward marathon-only, even if I end up solo. Setting aside the risk of not finishing (which is very real), I think I want to focus on the marathon itself, and having my first marathon be the best it can be. Leaving Dopey for later also gives me something to aspire to after I've reached that first huge goal, and I was reflecting this morning that Dopey 2022 would likely fit nicely into my general plans for the next five years' worth of trips. I may change my mind again in the next few months (and if my housemate confirms that she's able to come the point is moot, since then I'll want to make it a park-focused trip aside from the marathon near the start), but that's where my thoughts are right now.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> @lhermiston
> 
> My travel agent books blocks of rooms under a group rate. They can’t be mentioned here, but I send you her info off the boards if you’d like. They usually have at least 2 resorts at each level to pick from. I don’t use the dining plan, but I think it can be added to some of the rates.



I’ll DM you. 



rteetz said:


> I would suggest if Lee is going Solo avoid the dining plan probably as its not worth it as a solo with that much food and a more go with the flow type trip.



I’m leaning heavily in that direction. The dining plan was just too much food and too restricting with my schedule this past trip (even though I loved most of the places I ate).


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> Thank you!!! I need to take some time and go through the 2019 thread too and see what was mentioned there.



Don’t bother scrolling through all that. I’ll make it this week’s question.


----------



## steph0808

I went to Boma after this year's half. It was perfect! Also since we were staying at AKL, it was extremely convenient.

After the marathon, I have done Be Our Guest afterwards (the masters cupcake will forever be my favorite) and a pizza from POR quick service. They are all satisfying!


----------



## Jason Bryer

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



For me, getting a pint at England was the perfect way to celebrate. It takes me hours before I really have an appetite after long runs, with perhaps the exception of chips and dips.


----------



## SheHulk

Jason Bryer said:


> For me, getting a pint at England was the perfect way to celebrate. It takes me hours before I really have an appetite after long runs, with perhaps the exception of chips and dips.


same.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



I think my favorite is Raglan Road.  Good food, excellent beverages and a fun (but loud) atmosphere.  We did Artist Point (or whatever they call it now with Snow White) this year.  I'm probably in the minority, but thought it was just ok, but admit the allure of having picture with Dopey after a Dopey might draw me back.


----------



## BigEeyore

kirstie101 said:


> Can we talk about this....where are some good places, both in and out of the parks, to celebrate after the full? #WDWnewbiequestion



This year we ended up in DHS after the marathon, and enjoyed getting beers from the Taphouse (best in park beer selection IMHO!) and then dinner at Mama Melrose - Italian food hit the spot!


----------



## ZellyB

Professor_Cookie said:


> I feel like I may be the only one who celebrates at Biergarten. Dumplings, steins of beer, apfelkorn, jaeger, herring, sausage salad, and if you are lucky, the pork roast(for the cracklings).
> 
> ETA: but I’m a big dude. Even in peak shape I still tip the scales at over 200#.



We've done Biergarten twice as our post-marathon celebratory dinner.  We love it ther!



FFigawi said:


> At the other end of the scale from La Cava, one can never go wrong with a celebratory dinner (or any dinner, really) at Victoria & Albert's.



We've done this too.  It's amazing, just nothing something we want to spend on every year.


----------



## jmasgat

GuinnessRunner said:


> I think my favorite is Raglan Road.  Good food, excellent beverages and a fun (but loud) atmosphere.  We did Artist Point (or whatever they call it now with Snow White) this year.  I'm probably in the minority, but thought it was just ok, but admit the allure of having picture with Dopey after a Dopey might draw me back.



Given your screen name, is that a required answer?   I am also a Raglan fan for any time.  Since I do Disney solo, I can sit at the bar--indoors or out--and enjoy a pint....and food.

As for where to celebrate afterwards, I am a fan of quiet (as much as you can get at Disney) locales and good food.  Sanaa is a favorite pre or post race.


----------



## lhermiston

So, I’ve been mulling over Marathon Weekend 2020 a bunch (long runs in the snow are good for that) and I think I’ll be back for the Goofy Challenge. 

What I’m most excited about is having this be my first solo trip and completely changing how I approach marathon weekend. Less structure and planning. More go with the flow. I’m gonna check out the expo. I’m going to come and go to the parks as I please. I’m going to fully commit to DATW. And, I’m going to do my best to making the marathon a full-fledged fun run - characters, rides, all the drinks and hopefully doing the whole thing alongside some runDisney all-stars. 

Bring on January 2020.


----------



## kirstie101

lhermiston said:


> So, I’ve been mulling over Marathon Weekend 2020 a bunch (long runs in the snow are good for that) and I think I’ll be back for the Goofy Challenge.
> 
> What I’m most excited about is having this be my first solo trip and completely changing how I approach marathon weekend. Less structure and planning. More go with the flow. I’m gonna check out the expo. I’m going to come and go to the parks as I please. I’m going to fully commit to DATW. And, I’m going to do my best to making the marathon a full-fledged fun run - characters, rides, all the drinks and hopefully doing the whole thing alongside some runDisney all-stars.
> 
> Bring on January 2020.



I did a solo trip for the last Avengers Half and really enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would! It was such a different experience. It was so nice being on my own schedule and getting to do what I want when I wanted. You're gonna love it!


----------



## CDKG

YawningDodo said:


> I think I want to focus on the marathon itself, and having my first marathon be the best it can be. Leaving Dopey for later also gives me something to aspire to after I've reached that first huge goal


This was my thinking going into marathon weekend this year. During the last few miles of the marathon I started thinking about 2020. I easily decided Dopey was out (4 early wake-ups in a row are not for me!) but the marathon was in! Over a month later and I’m still sticking to that decision...


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> So, I’ve been mulling over Marathon Weekend 2020 a bunch (long runs in the snow are good for that) and I think I’ll be back for the Goofy Challenge.
> 
> What I’m most excited about is having this be my first solo trip and completely changing how I approach marathon weekend. Less structure and planning. More go with the flow. I’m gonna check out the expo. I’m going to come and go to the parks as I please. I’m going to fully commit to DATW. And, I’m going to do my best to making the marathon a full-fledged fun run - characters, rides, all the drinks and hopefully doing the whole thing alongside some runDisney all-stars.
> 
> Bring on January 2020.


You watched @rteetz 2019 marathon weekend video, didn’t you?!? While it didn’t make me want to commit to Dopey, I’m ready for marathon weekend 2020! Bring on 26.2 miles of fun!!!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> You watched @rteetz 2019 marathon weekend video, didn’t you?!? While it didn’t make me want to commit to Dopey, I’m ready for marathon weekend 2020! Bring on 26.2 miles of fun!!!


So goofy? 

I have been contemplating if I should just do Goofy but I know I am a sucker and Dopey its gonna be. I just love it too much.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> You watched @rteetz 2019 marathon weekend video, didn’t you?!? While it didn’t make me want to commit to Dopey, I’m ready for marathon weekend 2020! Bring on 26.2 miles of fun!!!



It’s something I’ve been debating since before the 2017 WDW marathon. For that first one, I wanted to give it my best effort in case it was my only full. For Dopey 2019, I dipped my toes in the fun run waters, but still did everything solo. What put me over for 2020 was reading some trip reports and realizing I’ve never had a truly communal running experience. It was always me vs. the world. Everything I experienced, I experienced alone. 

Now, I’d like to try that shared experience once. There’s value in that support, camaraderie and having someone you can call up and say, “hey, remember that time...”


----------



## lahobbs4

Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


----------



## cavepig

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


 I just followed you, so you can follow me back if you want.  I post running and disney.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> So, I’ve been mulling over Marathon Weekend 2020 a bunch (long runs in the snow are good for that) and I think I’ll be back for the Goofy Challenge.
> 
> What I’m most excited about is having this be my first solo trip and completely changing how I approach marathon weekend. Less structure and planning. More go with the flow. I’m gonna check out the expo. I’m going to come and go to the parks as I please. I’m going to fully commit to DATW. And, I’m going to do my best to making the marathon a full-fledged fun run - characters, rides, all the drinks and hopefully doing the whole thing alongside some runDisney all-stars.
> 
> Bring on January 2020.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Yes. I am super stoked to have you back for the encore you deserve!



rteetz said:


> I have been contemplating if I should just do Goofy but I know I am a sucker and Dopey its gonna be.


Saaaaaame. /sigh


----------



## roxymama

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom



I just followed you too.  I don't post a lot, but I do around race times.  



lhermiston said:


> It’s something I’ve been debating since before the 2017 WDW marathon. For that first one, I wanted to give it my best effort in case it was my only full. For Dopey 2019, I dipped my toes in the fun run waters, but still did everything solo. What put me over for 2020 was reading some trip reports and realizing I’ve never had a truly communal running experience. It was always me vs. the world. Everything I experienced, I experienced alone.
> 
> Now, I’d like to try that shared experience once. There’s value in that support, camaraderie and having someone you can call up and say, “hey, remember that time...”



I totally get what you are saying here.  This year I ran my first rundisney with someone else and it's a totally different experience. Still like my solo runs too, but so glad I had a shared experience and we are already talking about doing it again.  I do wish I took a longer vacay with less planned so that I could have spent more time with the running community outside of the race itself.  That's the part I may need a re-do on.  Especially if it involves DATW.


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> I just followed you too.  I don't post a lot, but I do around race times.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get what you are saying here.  This year I ran my first rundisney with someone else and it's a totally different experience. Still like my solo runs too, but so glad I had a shared experience and we are already talking about doing it again.  I do wish I took a longer vacay with less planned so that I could have spent more time with the running community outside of the race itself.  That's the part I may need a re-do on.  Especially if it involves DATW.


So solo Dopey 2020?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


Followed. Mine is running and babby, with just a hint of professional, at least these days.


----------



## jennamfeo

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


I started following you but my IG is more personal and boring than running related. I wouldn't be offended if you didn't follow back, haha.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I started following you but my IG is more personal and boring than running related. I wouldn't be offended if you didn't follow back, haha.


Be more interesting Jenna!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Just so everyone is prepared if I make it to any meet ups next January, I am not a very loquacious person.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Be more interesting Jenna!


   ok


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


My husband’s is fully running related (@sfnute) but mine is a mix of Disney, Booze, Dogs, and sometimes running.  @swflmeli


----------



## michigandergirl

Professor_Cookie said:


> Just so everyone is prepared if I make it to any meet ups next January, I am not a very loquacious person.



I find that beer helps.


----------



## JulieODC

jennamfeo said:


> I started following you but my IG is more personal and boring than running related. I wouldn't be offended if you didn't follow back, haha.



Same - just followed you! Great pics - much more interesting than my account. Gotta up my game I guess!


----------



## michigandergirl

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom



I just followed you too (@sharonschmuker). Mine is a mix of running, kids, beer, & other outdoor adventures.


----------



## kirstie101

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom


I just followed you. My feelings won’t be hurt if you don’t follow me back! Though running and Disney make appearances on my Instagram, pics of my kids and booze are more frequent!

ETA my insta is @kirstenharp


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’m just happy for more booze accounts to stalk!


----------



## kirstie101

Professor_Cookie said:


> Just so everyone is prepared if I make it to any meet ups next January, I am not a very loquacious person.



I admit that I just googled loquacious. 



Dis_Yoda said:


> My husband’s is fully running related (@sfnute) but mine is a mix of Disney, Booze, Dogs, and sometimes running.  @swflmeli



Disney, booze and dogs = following!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

jmasgat said:


> Given your screen name, is that a required answer?  I am also a Raglan fan for any time. Since I do Disney solo, I can sit at the bar--indoors or out--and enjoy a pint....and food.


I may admit to a wee bit of bias I suppose...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

kirstie101 said:


> I just followed you. My feelings won’t be hurt if you don’t follow me back! Though running and Disney make appearances on my Instagram, pics of my kids and booze are more frequent!


Both of mine have booze related stuff on it since the kitchen I run is partnered with the only micro distillery you can make your own gin at. One is a business account. But it does have some better food photography on it.


----------



## rteetz

I have two instagrams. 

rteetz is my personal one

RyanrunsDisney is my Disney centric one.


----------



## lhermiston

My IG is @lhermiston 

It’s some Disney, some running, some miscellaneous, but all garbage.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I have two instagrams.
> 
> rteetz is my personal one
> 
> RyanrunsDisney is my Disney centric one.



I’ve been debating a beer and running specific IG. Not sure of the handle, but the tag line will be “Perspiration and inebriation.”


----------



## baxter24

I’ll add mine to the list. It’s @lasears24 and it’s mostly kids pics with Disney and running.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I don’t have Instagram, so following people seems like a bad idea. I mean, what if they turn around and ask why I’m following them?


----------



## camaker

What’s Instagram?  No, really, I know what it is, but I have a hard enough time with that Facebook thing. I’m boring enough in reality that I don’t need to be boring in photographs, too. Although I feel like I should be at least vaguely embarrassed that my dog has an account and I don’t.


----------



## apdebord

Just followed you guys  mine is alyssaphd and is mostly my dog with some of my husbands races, sometimes mine. I post more in my stories


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> What’s Instagram?  No, really, I know what it is, but I have a hard enough time with that Facebook thing. I’m boring enough in reality that I don’t need to be boring in photographs, too. Although I feel like I should be at least vaguely embarrassed that my dog has an account and I don’t.



You can’t tell us your dog has an account and not give us the name.


----------



## camaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> You can’t tell us your dog has an account and not give us the name.



I don’t know how much content he has, but it’s Owenthebulldog


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Just followed a bunch of you that I wasn't following!
My running instagram (run.minnie.miles) is basically my running journal, so I'm not offended if you don't want to see my selfies and late-night treadmill runs.


----------



## roxymama

run.minnie.miles said:


> Just followed a bunch of you that I wasn't following!
> My running instagram (run.minnie.miles) is basically my running journal, so I'm not offended if you don't want to see my selfies and late-night treadmill runs.



For real though, there have been plenty of times I see that you already ran on the good ole treadmill that day and it gives me the extra push out the door


----------



## lahobbs4

roxymama said:


> For real though, there have been plenty of times I see that you already ran on the good ole treadmill that day and it gives me the extra push out the door



And this is exactly why I asked this question! I'm so glad so many of you are on there and will make me get my butt up and run!


----------



## run.minnie.miles

roxymama said:


> For real though, there have been plenty of times I see that you already ran on the good ole treadmill that day and it gives me the extra push out the door


Good! That's my favorite part of running-instagrams. It's great motivation! 
I've spent literally days of my life in my basement on that thing, I kind of love it.


----------



## The Expert

I'm going to go through and add all of you! Mine is @kim_captures and it's mostly cute animal pics because I have lots of pets and work in animal welfare. But some travel, some running and random other stuff.


----------



## broadsheet

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom



I just followed you because I am also 1) in Arkansas 2) an average runner and 3) a mom!


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> What’s Instagram?  No, really, I know what it is, but I have a hard enough time with that Facebook thing. I’m boring enough in reality that I don’t need to be boring in photographs, too. Although I feel like I should be at least vaguely embarrassed that my dog has an account and I don’t.



I feel your pain camaker.  I get by on FB and follow a few on instagram but never post. I will admit if Mallory had an Instagram account I bet she would be popular. I have had lots of strangers take pics of her, but she loves it.


----------



## PCFriar80

camaker said:


> I don’t know how much content he has, but it’s Owenthebulldog


I had to "paws" for a second but I'm thinking #bacon.


----------



## ZellyB

I just followed all of you that posted. I'm @giselebauman. I pretty much never post as I use Facebook more but I keep thinking I want to transition more to Instagram. Maybe this will get me to use it more.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

ZellyB said:


> I just followed all of you that posted. I'm @giselebauman. I pretty much never post as I use Facebook more but I keep thinking I want to transition more to Instagram. Maybe this will get me to use it more.


I transitioned pretty much two years ago and I like it so much better!


----------



## garneska

I hate to sound old but I guess if the shoe fits, why do people like instagram better?


----------



## Smilelea

garneska said:


> I hate to sound old but I guess if the shoe fits, why do people like instagram better?



I'm curious, too. I'm a FB gal but I keep hearing that more people are ditching FB for IG. I have an IG but never use it. I have found that I get on FB less because of all the negativity and drama so......hmmmm.....


----------



## rteetz

garneska said:


> I hate to sound old but I guess if the shoe fits, why do people like instagram better?


The younger generations hate Fb. 

Twitter is my main social media. Fb is full of a lot of nonsense that just make me eye roll or angry or whatever. It’s people complaining in groups or bragging about whatever. I still have it and use it but it’s just not that fun for me.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

garneska said:


> I hate to sound old but I guess if the shoe fits, why do people like instagram better?


I run into a lot less politics on Instagram, from my side and the other. Not none, but a whooooooole lot less.


----------



## ZellyB

Professor_Cookie said:


> I run into a lot less politics on Instagram, from my side and the other. Not none, but a whooooooole lot less.



I think this is why I'm wanting to switch. I'm interested in politics and follow it but it's not why I use FB. I use it to see pictures of people I like. Their kids, pets, hobbies, vacations etc. Seems Instagram lends itself to that better.


----------



## cavepig

I use Facebook mostly for my photography, my town stuff & some random nonsense and then Instagram for Running and Disney.  Twitter I rarely use.   I feel like if I post all the running and Disney to Facebook I'll annoy those friends unlike Instagram where people who follow are because they like that stuff not because we knew each other in like High School.  



rteetz said:


> Fb is full of a lot of nonsense that just make me eye roll or angry or whatever. It’s people complaining in groups or bragging about whatever. I still have it and use it but it’s just not that fun for me.


  It is.   I wish people posted more fun stuff going on with them & not just drama or political these days.    Problem with facebook is it hides & reorders stuff so randomly that a lot of posts get missed and people never even see them.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Tangentially related, the same reason I am here and left another site’s Disney message boards is the no religion/politics rule. I’m here for Disney please. Stop shouting at each other.


----------



## JulieODC

I prefer Instagram because I really just like to look at pictures - lets you skip right to the chase!

Decided to start a running focused IG and just followed a bunch of you - jeoruns


----------



## disneygpa

lahobbs4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask if any of my DIS friends have a running-specific Instagram account?? I love following a bunch of people I don't know for my daily runner inspiration, but would be fun to find some that I "know" . Mine is averagerunnermom



I just started following you.  Mine is disneygpa, mostly my running stuff but also other life stuff.  I also like to see other runners and see how they are doing.  Good luck with your running!!

Kinda went through the post I hadn't read yet and started following a bunch of ya!  Hope you all don't mind!!


----------



## SheHulk

Professor_Cookie said:


> Tangentially related, the same reason I am here and left another site’s Disney message boards is the no religion/politics rule. I’m here for Disney please. Stop shouting at each other.


I want to triple-like this. If I keep mashing the "like" it just likes and unlikes though  I deactivated FB because I really wish I could back to the time when I didn't know what stupid opinions various acquaintances have. It's absolutely the reason I prefer to spend time here. I may have made an IG account a million years ago when it came out but have no idea what my login would be. I do like Pinterest for costume ideas.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Professor_Cookie said:


> I feel like I may be the only one who celebrates at Biergarten. Dumplings, steins of beer, apfelkorn, jaeger, herring, sausage salad, and if you are lucky, the pork roast(for the cracklings).
> 
> ETA: but I’m a big dude. Even in peak shape I still tip the scales at over 200#.



I also always go to Biergarten in the evening post-marathon and I always see a fair number of other marathoners there as well. For me, I get sick of the eating and drinking all that sweet stuff during the marathon, so the heavy and unlimited amount of food at Biergarten is perfect. Plus, a beer the size of my head is a perfect way to celebrate.


----------



## SheHulk

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I also always go to Biergarten in the evening post-marathon and I always see a fair number of other marathoners there as well. For me, I get sick of the eating and drinking all that sweet stuff during the marathon, so the heavy and unlimited amount of food at Biergarten is perfect. Plus, a beer the size of my head is a perfect way to celebrate.


I'm one of those people who feels kind of devastated after a marathon and my body is not looking for any food for a long while after. I did go to Biergarten after one of my marathons, when we traveled with a big group of people, and it was a lot of fun. I wanted a beer even if I wasn't really ready to eat a lot and it was a good place to just be with a bunch of people whether I was starving or not. The music and atmosphere are very festive.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SheHulk said:


> I'm one of those people who feels kind of devastated after a marathon and my body is not looking for any food for a long while after. I did go to Biergarten after one of my marathons, when we traveled with a big group of people, and it was a lot of fun. I wanted a beer even if I wasn't really ready to eat a lot and it was a good place to just be with a bunch of people whether I was starving or not. The music and atmosphere are very festive.



I also cannot eat right after the marathon. By about 7 or so, my appetite is back. Plus, whether I am solo or with family, it is fun to sit with other people.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

I am loving all of the new Instagram accounts to follow!

Random question kind of related to the past marathon weekend:
Does anyone know if you can just purchase 1 day’s worth of photo pass pictures? 
I thought maybe you could for like $60-$70, but don’t see that option when looking at the website on my phone. I want to purchase my marathon pics but not sure I want to pay $200 for pictures from the whole trip!


----------



## rteetz

run.minnie.miles said:


> I am loving all of the new Instagram accounts to follow!
> 
> Random question kind of related to the past marathon weekend:
> Does anyone know if you can just purchase 1 day’s worth of photo pass pictures?
> I thought maybe you could for like $60-$70, but don’t see that option when looking at the website on my phone. I want to purchase my marathon pics but not sure I want to pay $200 for pictures from the whole trip!


Yes one day memory maker is an option. I’m not sure if it’s too late for that option or not tho.


----------



## Smilelea

JulieODC said:


> Decided to start a running focused IG and just followed a bunch of you - jeoruns



Ditto this - except my IG is smilelearuns

I only have my pic with Maleficent up right now but I'll be working on it. I'm going to stick to running & Disney with the occasional kiddo, pet, and maybe even DH thrown in.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

rteetz said:


> Yes one day memory maker is an option. I’m not sure if it’s too late for that option or not tho.


Ok that’s what I thought! I’ll have to check on my computer to see if that’s an option. Thanks!

ETA: It was actually available in MDE... go figure.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

As promised, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, we're going to talk about celebrations. Specifically, post-race celebrations. Marathon weekend is still almost 11 months away, but it's never to soon to start thinking about celebrating your accomplishments. It's also never a bad time to relive past celebrations.

With that in mind, previous marathon weekend participants (of ANY distance), how have you celebrated after the race(s) in the past? What has been your favorite post-race celebration? For everyone, have you started thinking about how you want to celebrate next year? 

(This doesn't have to be all about meals. I know some folks don't have big appetites after racing. So, if you grabbed a drink, soaked in a hot tub, got a massage, kicked back at your room, etc., I wanna hear about that, too.) 

After the 2017 and 2019 marathons, my family and I went to Ohana. Both experiences were great, though 2017 was a little better since I was hungrier and it was my first marathon. I'd recommend it to anyone who wants a huge meal after a race.

2020 plans are firmly up in the air. I'll probably only do one "big" meal that trip. If I do something solo, I'm leaning toward Boma. But, I'll probably wait and see what everyone's plans are for DATW and possibly do my sit down meal then with the group. I am planning to do Magic Kingdom after the marathon for photos, Splash Mountain and HEA.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## PCFriar80

SAFD:
I'm going to go retro or you can just call me old fashion, but my favorite post race experience was back in the day when race results were posted on boards in Downtown Disney and you received free admission to Pleasure Island!  Ah yes, the Comedy Club [and that phone on the wall], the Adventurer's Club [Kungaloosh and the mask room] and the vendors with beer and jello shots!


----------



## SheHulk

As a gift after my first marathon DH got me a massage at Senses Spa. I was excited to get a massage but I was just so awkward at the fancy spa thing. I didn't know any spa etiquette or how anything worked. Example: She handed me a mint or some kind of candy, but didn't say it was candy, just handed me this little round thing and told me what was in it and it's supposed to be relaxing, and I was like, "What do I do with this?" And she said, "Put it in your mouth..."  I thought I caught her making eye contact with the other guy who worked there right then but I'm not sure lol. I would have done a "The Office" style stare into the camera at that point if I was her. I should emphasize that no matter how awkward I was the staff there was super nice and amazing. I was weird about getting undressed (You want me to take EVERYTHING off?). Of course by the end of my experience I had totally forgotten which locker number they had given me (I had ONE JOB) and everyone had to scramble to figure it out. All of that to say the massage was great but not sure I should be allowed in a fancy spa. I'll bet just getting a massage at the tables at the finish line is great too.
I did Biergarten once as I mentioned above. I am anti-ice bath and much prefer a sit in a hot tub which I do no matter where I'm staying (after a shower of course). I've also done Boma once, but again, I don't think I was ready for the food right then which is the main attraction at Boma, there is no entertainment or anything like at Biergarten.
After the Star Wars half DH and I have a reservation at that restaurant in Mexico we always wanted to try. I figure after a half marathon I will be more willing to eat and have a drink than after a full.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What has been your favorite post-race celebration? For everyone, have you started thinking about how you want to celebrate next year?


An illuminations boat cruise. Great experience with friends. 

This year I did Ohana and Storybook Dining in terms of meals after the marathon. I would pick Storybook dining over Ohana. In the past I’ve also done Be Our Guest but that was pre menu change. DATW is of course a fun way to celebrate the day after. 

I’d do California Grill after the marathon as well. That is a really great meal, my favorite on property.


----------



## Chaitali

My favorite post race celebration was after the Star Wars Half, brunch at California Grill.  So good!  After the full, My husband has a post race beer waiting for me at the finish and then I clean up and we spend the rest of the day in one of the parks, leaving the big celebration to later in the week.  Last year, it was dessert parties in Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’d do California Grill after the marathon as well. That is a really great meal, my favorite on property.



This is a terrific idea. My celebration plans may have changed.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: It seems I like a good steak after a marathon. In 2016 we did Yachtsman's Steakhouse and in 2018 we did Le Cellier.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> This is a terrific idea. My celebration plans may have changed.


Try for a fireworks timed meal to make it even better.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Try for a fireworks timed meal to make it even better.



I wouldn’t bother with it if I couldn’t shoot the fireworks. That’s just as important as the meal to me.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: our celebrations are usually spread over several days. Sunday, we hit a bar like Raglan Road, Paradiso, or La Cava before heading to dinner at Jiko or CA Grill. Monday is always DATW, and Tuesday is the big celebration with dinner at Victoria & Alberts.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

To somewhat paraphrase what I said earlier in the week, when someone finds a bad way to celebrate finishing a 5K/10K/Half Marathon/Marathon (or any combination thereof) at Walt Disney World it'll be quite an accomplishment. There are so many wonderful restaurants around property to have a great meal that you really can't go wrong. It also doesn't get much better than walking around the parks wearing race shirts/medals. I never wear medals for any race or particularly advertise that I've done a race after I get home, so it's really fun doing that in the parks and also leads to some interesting conversations. It's cool seeing the reactions of people who had no idea the races existed and seem excited about running one in the future.

For me, my favorite meal on property is Sanaa. Specifically lunch with a reservation in the 1:30-2:30 PM range. It is generally very relaxed during that time period and I love being able to watch the action out on the savanna. This is more a day or two after the race celebration for me, but it could definitely be an after race celebration as well. I like splitting the day and going to a park in the AM, going to lunch and relaxing, and then going back to a different park for the evening. Works whether you're staying at AKL or not.

We also always get a post-race pizza from the resort food court. Not sure if it's the hunger or if they are actually halfway decent pizzas, but POR and AoA have both had pretty decent pepperoni pizzas. No one in our group falls into the can't eat after a marathon category, so we're ready to eat everything in sight after we're done.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: After long runs, I always feel like I could eat an entire buffet, but when I start eating I take a few bites and fill up quickly. However, I do need to eat a little every 2 hours or so. 

After this year’s marathon, we headed straight to Oasis Pool Bar at Poly and I ordered a kids cheeseburger and a margarita (do not recommend getting one there). The kids meal was the perfect size. After a nap we went to DHS for our nighttime Slinky FP, snacked at Woody’s and walked onto Midway. After, we went to Disney Springs for our “meal”- the goal was to bar hop until I dropped. We started at Wine Bar George (BOGO free wines on tap with your medal this year!) and split the fried Mac and cheese, which was amazing. Then we went to Hangar Bar for drinks and split 2 apps but I don’t remember what they were. We tried to go to Homecoming, but they had just closed. We wound up at Raglan Road and at some point I fell asleep at the bar. I got in around 1 which was not ideal, but it was a fun night. I liked not having a real plan and not having to sit at a traditional meal for a long time. I think having to get up to move onto the next place was perfect for recovery.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, previous marathon weekend participants (of ANY distance), how have you celebrated after the race(s) in the past? What has been your favorite post-race celebration? For everyone, have you started thinking about how you want to celebrate next year?


Following this year’s marathon, my first, I started with an epsom salt bath and a glass of wine. I relaxed in my room until it was time to leave for my celebration dinner at Boma. On Monday I celebrated with many of you at DATW (which was AWESOME!) On Tuesday I had one more celebration meal, breakfast at Tusker House. Of course I also wore my marathon medal all day, every day, until I flew home on Thursday evening. Honestly, I didn’t see many other medals after Monday. But, I had earned it and I was going to show it off!

I anticipate a similar plan to celebrate the 2020 marathon.


----------



## Neon Cactus

My first marathon I went to EPCOT for medal pictures and then went to the Magic Kingdom because they had the Main Street Electrical Parade and I hadn't seen that in years.  Then I had dinner at Ohana and watched the fireworks.  I remembered that because the only thing my oldest daughter wanted from Disney World was Ohana bread and the manager said if she's that smart, then she should get two loaves and wrapped them up for me.  

This year was much more low key.  I just went to the Studios that night and had pizza for dinner.  I originally was going to 1900 Park Fare, but decided on park time over that.  Next year will be my first Dopey, so I'm definitely planning on Magic Kingdom for medal pictures and I'm up in the air right now on Ohana, California Grill during fireworks, or Artist Point.


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:   11 RunDisney Halfs or Challenges and after every one, I’ve gone to a MK to get a photo on Main Street, wearing my medals with the castle in the background!

Celebratory meals have varied...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

As previously stated, biergarten. Marathon Weekend 2020 will have the added bonus of a dad-daughter dance to the band.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: I don't have much of an appetite after the full so I don't plan a big meal.

After the 2019 Marathon, I showered and alternated pool and hot tub for 2 hours at the Wilderness Lodge with some adult beverages and it was quite possibly the most perfect celebration ever!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Since I’m usually traveling and running solo, I don’t do too much in the way of official celebrating after the marathon. I usually get a quick shower and a nap and then head out to find whatever sounds good to eat. 

This past MW, though, we did go out to celebrate DDs first marathon at Raglan Road. It’s one of our go to places. It’s Not Bleedin’ Chowder and Ger’s Bread Pudding rock!


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: haven’t done a WDW race yet. After my DL Half’s I’ve always done an ice bath and then headed to the parks with the family for pics and rides. My first DL half was Tinkerbell 2013 and that one stands out because I met 3 other Dis ladies at Club 33 for brunch and mimosas. That one will never be topped. Amazing experience with amazing people. 

After the full in 2020 I’ll definitely need an ice bath. I know I want to hit MK for photos. I’d like to have a sit down dinner somewhere. Catching the fireworks after (or during) would be a bonus.


----------



## CDKG

kirstie101 said:


> SAFD: haven’t done a WDW race yet. After my DL Half’s I’ve always done an ice bath and then headed to the parks with the family for pics and rides. My first DL half was Tinkerbell 2013 and that one stands out because I met 3 other Dis ladies at Club 33 for brunch and mimosas. That one will never be topped. Amazing experience with amazing people.
> 
> After the full in 2020 I’ll definitely need an ice bath. I know I want to hit MK for photos. I’d like to have a sit down dinner somewhere. Catching the fireworks after (or during) would be a bonus.


I should mention after all of my Disneyland races I have celebrated with medal photos around DL park (castle, characters, etc.) followed by lunch at Rancho del Zocalo. I LOVE Mexican food and, since it’s obviously not a good option pre race, it’s one of my favorite meals post race! Marathon weekend I had La Cantina after the 5k and again on my last day.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD:The best post race Disney meal I’ve ever had was at the Yatchsman. I have to wait until the evening to really enjoy a meal after a race. It’s takes awhile before my appetite comes back. Also had good meals at Ohana, Homecoming, and Boma post races.


----------



## YawningDodo

2020 will be my first marathon, and my plan is to head back out to a park after the marathon, ride some rides, and eat whatever counter service and snack foods I want whenever I want them, since I don't know how my appetite will be. I'm banking on a celebration meal on Monday--if my housemate is able to come with me it'll also be her birthday meal, so I'll leave it up to her where she wants to eat (my money is on the Bon Voyage breakfast; she _loves_ Flynn and Rapunzel. Yes, in that order). If it's just me, I'm not sure yet--Biergarten is very high on my list of places where I haven't eaten but want to, so that's a good contender. I put together a "short" list of 28 restaurants for my housemate to choose from for the trip, and now I need to put together a "short" list for myself if I'm solo, since my priorities are different if I'm on my own versus trying to share certain experiences with her. 

Above all, though? Wearing the medal all Sunday afternoon/evening and all day Monday. After that I'll probably get an I'm Celebrating button so I can keep showing off my first time marathoner status without wearing the medal all week.


----------



## apdebord

YawningDodo said:


> Above all, though? Wearing the medal all Sunday afternoon/evening and all day Monday. After that I'll probably get an I'm Celebrating button so I can keep showing off my first time marathoner status without wearing the medal all week.



We always buy the medal pin to wear instead of the actual medal, but I always keep the medal wrapped up in my bag for pictures.


----------



## JulieODC

I tend to have an iffy tummy after races, so I avoid big meals. We did flying fish once, and Napa Rose in DL - both good, but maybe too much for my system to truly enjoy.

I do find that a margarita makes a great recovery beverage. Or a grand mariner slush.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> I tend to have an iffy tummy after races, so I avoid big meals. We did flying fish once, and Napa Rose in DL - both good, but maybe too much for my system to truly enjoy.
> 
> I do find that a margarita makes a great recovery beverage. Or a grand mariner slush.


Margarita makes a great last mile beverage too.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Margarita makes a great last mile beverage too.



You're basically starting your recovery before you even finish. Brilliant.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> You're basically starting your recovery before you even finish. Brilliant.


Exactly!


----------



## flav

Just started my preparation for Dopey 2020: I reorganized my medal hanger.

Before:
 
After:


----------



## kirstie101

JulieODC said:


> I tend to have an iffy tummy after races, so I avoid big meals. We did flying fish once, and Napa Rose in DL - both good, but maybe too much for my system to truly enjoy.
> 
> I do find that a margarita makes a great recovery beverage. Or a grand mariner slush.


Margarita is the perfect post race beverage! With salt of course!

Crossing the finish line with a margarita is pretty high on my priority list.


----------



## gjramsey

Just followed a bunch of new IG folks.....I am not sure I every posted anything on my IG though...


----------



## flav

SAFD: Pretty much everything after a race is celebration!

I like to take pictures with my medal after a race and hang around to soak up the atmosphere. In 2020, I will line up (and stretch while waiting) for a photo with the characters. Will Dopey be there?

I will then shower and have real food at the resort QS (for WnD, I had Mickey waffles). I then hope to have time to grab a slushy alcoholic beverage and enjoy it with some pool time.

If possible, I might go to the parks with my medals. When I was solo, I enjoyed the WnD DISmeet before heading to the Epcot party. I am tempted by Storybook Dining at Artist Point but, depending on how many of my family members are around at that point, it might not happen. And, as much as I wish for DATW, I will likely be in the plane by that time.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

For the past few years I got cleaned up and lay down for about 1/2 an hour, but then I am out the door to the parks—Hollywood Studios and then Epcot to go to Biergarten. I find that while I am tired, I feel much much better if I keep moving. I always imagine myself having a beer at the finish line or during the afternoon to celebrate, but alcohol is something I almost never want after a race. By the evening I will have something, but not a whole lot. Because Sunday is a sort of post-marathon haze, I really treat Monday like my celebration day by going to my favorite park, Magic Kingdom, eating breakfast at Kona Cafe, and then California Grill in the evening. I usually snack all day long.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

lhermiston said:


> post-race celebrations. Marathon weekend is still almost 11 months away, but it's never to soon to start thinking about celebrating your accomplishments. It's also never a bad time to relive past celebrations.



I find it is good to relive the past over and over while simultaneously revising my current plans obsessively.  A nice balance!



rteetz said:


> I’d do California Grill after the marathon as well. That is a really great meal, my favorite on property.



Yes! After the 2017 marathon, my family met me at the finish and then we puttered around Epcot. DH bought me a sangria which I could not stomach. He swapped it out for a Mickey Bar and that went down much better. We went to our room and I cleaned up and rested a bit, then dinner at CG. When we got there, he'd had the table decorated with confetti (it was my birthday) and we ate an amazing meal. Then we had a gorgeous cake, and watched the fireworks from the balcony. A perfect finish.



apdebord said:


> AWe started at Wine Bar George (BOGO free wines on tap with your medal this year!) and split the fried Mac and cheese, which was amazing.



How did I not know this was a thing?? Post Dopey 2020 I'm so doing this!



baxter24 said:


> I have to wait until the evening to really enjoy a meal after a race. It’s takes awhile before my appetite comes back.


Me too.

My best day after celebration was brunch at Kona Cafe. Mimosa flights and we completely destroyed two full breakfasts and a few extra sides too. I think that may be a tradition now.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Post WDW races in the past I have usually gone to either Beirgarten or ‘Ohana.  The year I went solo I ended up at the pizza place in Italy and ate an entire pepperoni pizza on my own.  Best pizza I had ever had!

I usually also like to take a cold and then hot soak in the tub and then a nap before heading out for dinner and the parks, finishing the day with fireworks.


Totally separate, today I lost my 2018 Dopey car magnet.  I took it off at the car wash and left it in the back of my car.  When I got home I put it, along with two other magnets on the roof of my wife’s car while I cleaned out the back.  Then it was time to get the girls to dance rehearsal and we were rushed, driving separately.  This evening it dawns on me that I left the magnets on the roof of my wife’s car...  I hustle out to the garage and find the other two still on the roof of her car but the Dopey magnet is gone.  She did about 50 miles of driving and it snowed a couple inches here today - it is gone.  But, I decided to not be sad about it.  I will simply replace it with a 2020 Dopey car magnet in about 10.5 months!


----------



## FFigawi

flav said:


> SAFD: Pretty much everything after a race is celebration!
> 
> I like to take pictures with my medal after a race and hang around to soak up the atmosphere. In 2020, I will line up (and stretch while waiting) for a photo with the characters. Will Dopey be there?



The line to get a picture with Dopey can run up to an hour or more. In 2018, they  stopped people from getting in line at one point because the CM knew those runners would never get to the front of the line in time.


----------



## cavepig

We don't plan anything special after the marathon.  We usually go to MK and watch the fireworks. I like to do the good climb up and down Swiss Family Treehouse for the legs!    My stomach can be a mess after so I don't like to plan a big meal.    This year we ate at Skipper Canteen though and it worked out well, but it wasn't pre-planned.    In 2015 we had a Liberty Tree Tavern and I stared at my food the whole time.


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: It isn't really a "post race" celebratory thing but crossing the finish line with a frozen margarita in hand definitely felt like a celebration to me! Other than that, we always go to Beaches & Cream for a meal following the main race of any given runDisney weekend. Can't beat the No Way Jose' in my opinion!

I already follow a bunch of you on IG but I will go thru and add the rest of you! Mine is dis5150. Warning though, I don't post much until race weekend!


----------



## ZellyB

We've done a few different things post marathon...Biergarten, Victoria & Alberts, nothing but lounging at the hotel and QS meal.  This year we went to MK and had a meal at Skipper Canteen and then stayed for the fireworks.  The meal was only so-so.  But watching HEA after and then going back to collapse in bed was a pretty great way to celebrate.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I just followed a lot of you on Instagram!  My account is mostly family with travel, running, hiking, and Disney thrown in when it happens.  (We're headed to Disneyland in a couple weeks!)

I can not remember for my life what I did after Dopey in 2018.  I know there was a beer in the parking lot, a shower and nap back in the room, and a photo of me on Space Mountain, but I can NOT remember where we went to eat??  Maybe we went to Liberty Tree Tavern?  I am usually starving, but my stomach won't cooperate.  Mushy comfort food sounds like something I would have done.

I do, however, remember DATW the next day, which possibly means I didn't do it correctly.


----------



## Dis5150

broadsheet said:


> I just followed you because I am also 1) in Arkansas 2) an average runner and 3) a mom!



Where in Arkansas are you? I am in Arkadelphia.  And if I already asked you this or we talked about it previously, I am sorry. :/


----------



## IamTrike

I always try and get a picture with Mickey with all our medals.  For marathon weekend I’ve usually tried to end the weekend with O’hana or another buffet. During Dopey/Goofy I’m usually so worried about GI issues that I’m pretty restrictive about what I eat up until the Marathon.


----------



## broadsheet

Dis5150 said:


> Where in Arkansas are you? I am in Arkadelphia.  And if I already asked you this or we talked about it previously, I am sorry. :/



Little Rock


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Being on these boards has not sheilded me from stupid food related arguements though, apparently. Time to use the unfollow thread button.


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> Being on these boards has not sheilded me from stupid food related arguements though, apparently. Time to use the unfollow thread button.


  Now I want to know what the food related argument was.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

IamTrike said:


> Now I want to know what the food related argument was.


Whether or not Alfredo’s sauce recipe was copyrighted or not. Little passionate about it since it’s my career.

Stupid.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, previous marathon weekend participants (of ANY distance), how have you celebrated after the race(s) in the past? What has been your favorite post-race celebration? For everyone, have you started thinking about how you want to celebrate next year?


SAFD: I think this year was my favorite so far - planned for a 5:30pm dinner at GF Cafe, which gave me ample time to rest and recover after the marathon before heading back out. And dinner was ideal: relatively quiet, a small group of friends, nothing too fancy, but lots of menu options for every taste. Add a lovely chardonnay and it was just a really nice evening! I hope we can do something similar again next year, maybe at one of the newer DSprings restaurants.



Barca33Runner said:


> To somewhat paraphrase what I said earlier in the week, when someone finds a bad way to celebrate finishing a 5K/10K/Half Marathon/Marathon (or any combination thereof) at Walt Disney World it'll be quite an accomplishment. .


Oh, I can handle that one, lol! "Bad" may be a stretch, but less-than-ideal? Oh yeah. After two years of buffets, I swore them off: I do not enjoy having to get up and get my own food post-marathon. Last year we did Liberty Tree and the wait was insane - well over an hour past our ADR time. 

Truthfully, I'd be perfectly happy grabbing QS at a resort and just sitting around with a few friends, chatting about our race experiences. _That's_ the celebration to me: sharing our race stories and enjoying the company of friends.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> Oh, I can handle that one, lol! "Bad" may be a stretch, but less-than-ideal? Oh yeah. After two years of buffets, I swore them off: I do not enjoy having to get up and get my own food post-marathon. Last year we did Liberty Tree and the wait was insane - well over an hour past our ADR time.



We waited over an hour past our reservation time at Tusker House last year (not post-Marathon, but during the trip) and then were seated at two tables instead of one and rushed through our meal because they had clearly both overbooked and seated too many walk-ups on a way-too-busy day at the park. So glad that Marathon Weekend did not overlap with school holiday vacations this year.


----------



## YawningDodo

IamTrike said:


> *I always try and get a picture with Mickey with all our medals.*  For marathon weekend I’ve usually tried to end the weekend with O’hana or another buffet. During Dopey/Goofy I’m usually so worried about GI issues that I’m pretty restrictive about what I eat up until the Marathon.



I like this idea! I know the big character for photos is Dopey, but since a.) I'm not planning to do the challenge and b.) like heck am I waiting in that line, the big cheese seems like a very solid choice.


----------



## Kerry1957

I'm also planning to treat the marathon as a fun run. Is there a master list of fun "opportunities" that someone can link for me? If not, here is a basic starting list from what I can remember from past posts. Eventually I would like to add the mile numbers for each once the course is confirmed:

Character photos....various spots
McDonald's McFlurry....mile x
Expedition Everest....mile x
Beer stop (name?) next to Expedition Everest....mile x
Tower of Terror...mile x
Other rides?....mile x
Pushup competition with green army men on exit ramp....mile x (or this this just a W&D HM thing)
Beer at Germany....mile x
Margarita at Mexico....mile x
Other booze stops?....mile x


----------



## FFigawi

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm also planning to treat the marathon as a fun run. Is there a master list of fun "opportunities" that someone can link for me? If not, here is a basic starting list from what I can remember from past posts. Eventually I would like to add the mile numbers for each once the course is confirmed:
> 
> Character photos....various spots
> McDonald's McFlurry....mile x
> Expedition Everest....mile x
> Beer stop (name?) next to Expedition Everest....mile x
> Tower of Terror...mile x
> Other rides?....mile x
> Pushup competition with green army men on exit ramp....mile x (or this this just a W&D HM thing)
> Beer at Germany....mile x
> Margarita at Mexico....mile x
> Other booze stops?....mile x



Everest - mile 13
Thirsty River Bar - mile 13
Tower of Terror - mile 23
RnRC - mile 23
Green Army Man - mile 22
Drinks in Epcot - anytime after mile 25


----------



## DopeyBadger

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm also planning to treat the marathon as a fun run. Is there a master list of fun "opportunities" that someone can link for me? If not, here is a basic starting list from what I can remember from past posts. Eventually I would like to add the mile numbers for each once the course is confirmed:
> 
> Character photos....various spots
> McDonald's McFlurry....mile x
> Expedition Everest....mile x
> Beer stop (name?) next to Expedition Everest....mile x
> Tower of Terror...mile x
> Other rides?....mile x
> Pushup competition with green army men on exit ramp....mile x (or this this just a W&D HM thing)
> Beer at Germany....mile x
> Margarita at Mexico....mile x
> Other booze stops?....mile x



Timing

-7:30am Thirsty River (AK bar next to EE)
-9:00am EE opens, DHS opens, and EPCOT non-countries opens.
-9:00am Les Halles/Joffrey's/Electric Umbrella Popcorn Cart
-11:00am "Other" EPCOT alcohol (includes Germany, Mexico, etc.)
-11:00am DHS (carts)
-Unk BW Bars (marg cart?)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Kerry1957 said:


> I'm also planning to treat the marathon as a fun run. Is there a master list of fun "opportunities" that someone can link for me? If not, here is a basic starting list from what I can remember from past posts. Eventually I would like to add the mile numbers for each once the course is confirmed:
> 
> Character photos....various spots
> McDonald's McFlurry....mile x
> Expedition Everest....mile x
> Beer stop (name?) next to Expedition Everest....mile x
> Tower of Terror...mile x
> Other rides?....mile x
> Pushup competition with green army men on exit ramp....mile x (or this this just a W&D HM thing)
> Beer at Germany....mile x
> Margarita at Mexico....mile x
> Other booze stops?....mile x


I don’t know if I could do a beer in Germany, but I am definitely in for a shot of Jaeger.


----------



## Bree

My Instagram is @runsoncoffee.  It’s not active right now since I’m side lined with an injury. I’ll be starting back up next week with alternate activities to try and keep my fitness up. 

SAFD: Running lets me eat yummy food so I went to Storybook Dining at Artist Point after the marathon. So. Much. Food. I also bought myself a charm and a bead for my pandora bracelet!


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> Whether or not Alfredo’s sauce recipe was copyrighted or not. Little passionate about it since it’s my career.
> 
> Stupid.



Okay.  I missed that.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

Professor_Cookie said:


> I don’t know if I could do a beer in Germany, but I am definitely in for a shot of Jaeger.


My stomach just gave a pre-emptive warning churn when I ready this....


----------



## Professor_Cookie

2girlsR2good said:


> My stomach just gave a pre-emptive warning churn when I ready this....


Lol


----------



## Kerry1957

Thanks for the fun run suggestions. As we get closer to the race, I'll post a chart with the "opportunities", the mile number, and the time it opens. Then, knowing your corral (start time) and your estimated pace, you can get some idea of what is possible. For example, @rteetz posted that he arrived at EE about 20 minutes before it opened and had to decide whether to hang around or not.


----------



## rteetz

Kerry1957 said:


> Thanks for the fun run suggestions. As we get closer to the race, I'll post a chart with the "opportunities", the mile number, and the time it opens. Then, knowing your corral (start time) and your estimated pace, you can get some idea of what is possible. For example, @rteetz posted that he arrived at EE about 20 minutes before it opened and had to decide whether to hang around or not.


Yeah and it really depends on the year. Sometimes things open earlier than other times.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD Celebrations:  I prefer a sit down meal because it involves a guaranteed reservation.  I've dined at various places with varying degrees of success.  No post race celebratory meal has ever been bad, but I've learned that my first post race meal is always an adventure at Disney World.  I'm not sure what I'll feel like and sometimes my 6 month ago choice was perfect and other times I should have waited.  I'm beginning to wonder if selecting the first post race meal based off the dessert menu is the way to go.  

Other post race traditions involve medal photos in the parks and character medal photos, but I don't make a point to seek out every single character.  I focus on my favorite characters and include race appropriate characters where applicable.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Kerry1957 said:


> Thanks for the fun run suggestions. As we get closer to the race, I'll post a chart with the "opportunities", the mile number, and the time it opens. Then, knowing your corral (start time) and your estimated pace, you can get some idea of what is possible. For example, @rteetz posted that he arrived at EE about 20 minutes before it opened and had to decide whether to hang around or not.



This is something I've made in the past.  More than willing to do it again or pass the torch.  See attached example from 2018.


----------



## JClimacus

SAFD: After both my marathons, went to MK in the afternoon with all-you-can eat at Liberty Tavern for dinner. I like MK because it's the heart of Disney and easy to get around, and Liberty has just the right food for post-marathon: tons of carbs in the stuffing and potatoes. If I make it back this year, I'll do the same.


----------



## MissLiss279

JClimacus said:


> SAFD: After both my marathons, went to MK in the afternoon with all-you-can eat at Liberty Tavern for dinner. I like MK because it's the heart of Disney and easy to get around, and Liberty has just the right food for post-marathon: tons of carbs in the stuffing and potatoes. If I make it back this year, I'll do the same.


That’s my plan for after the Star Wars half this year!


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> I don’t know if I could do a beer in Germany, but I am definitely in for a shot of Jaeger.



I did a shot of Jaeger before the 5K this year, courtesy of @jennamfeo.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> I did a shot of Jaeger before the 5K this year, courtesy of @jennamfeo.


That is a no go. No boozin till I’m done racin.


----------



## rteetz

Professor_Cookie said:


> That is a no go. No boozin till I’m done racin.


It was a warm up


----------



## Professor_Cookie

rteetz said:


> It was a warm up


Nah dude. Once I start drinking, I don’t stop until I hit the floor. Occupational hazard.


----------



## Kerry1957

DopeyBadger said:


> This is something I've made in the past.  More than willing to do it again or pass the torch.  See attached example from 2018.



Billy, that looks fantastic; please don't pass the torch to me as I don't think I could duplicate your effort! Your chart, along with a "comprehensive" list of opportunities would be perfect for me, and I hope for others as well. Fortunately, we have about 10 months to figure it out.


----------



## jennamfeo

I like getting brought into the discussion because of shots. #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Made a deposit on my resort today and reserved a bib through my travel agent.  Dopey 2:  Now I Know What I'm Getting Myself Into.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Hopefully I can join in on the fun of this thread!  Just finished Princess Weekend and looking forward to tackling Marathon #2 in 2020!  Trying to decide between running Goofy or The Sweetheart Challenge (10K and marathon- I think @ZellyB deserves the credit on that name?).  Excited to train alongside you guys!


----------



## kirstie101

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Hopefully I can join in on the fun of this thread!  Just finished Princess Weekend and looking forward to tackling Marathon #2 in 2020!  Trying to decide between running Goofy or The Sweetheart Challenge (10K and marathon- I think @ZellyB deserves the credit on that name?).  Excited to train alongside you guys!


Welcome! Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Well, I am one of the lucky few that got into the NYC Marathon so no Disney 2020. I do have mixed feelings but I will be back at least once more for Dopey in 2021. Look forward to monitoring this thread and living vicariously through everyone.


----------



## flav

jennamfeo said:


> I like getting brought into the discussion because of shots. #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor


Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:

The eve of a race
During a race
Right after a race
In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!


----------



## FFigawi

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race
> In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!



Those the three times I drink during Dopey. A beer or two the night before, a beer at Thirsty River Bar at mile 13, one more in Germany and/or a margarita in Mexico, and then several parking lot beers once across the finish line. Aside from making me want to sign up each year, I don't see any ill effects.


----------



## michigandergirl

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race
> In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!



When I ran Dopey, my only regret was not buying _two_ beers in Germany during the marathon. It tasted so good I guzzled it and then had to make myself stop so I would have some left for my finish line photo.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

My last rd race was the final night wine and dine(I’ve been signed up for several since, but missed them for one reason or a baby). The only problem I had drinking after the race was not being able to get them quick enough.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

March is here and that means Spring is (hopefully) around the corner, along with warmer days, grass instead of snow and, of course, a little March Madness. Now, we might not all be college basketball fans, but I suspect most of us Disney fans. With that in mind, for an entire month's worth of Sundays are for Disney, I present ... Walt Disney World March Madness!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness

Here's how it will work: I selected 32 Walt Disney World attractions. Yes, I left out your favorite. Yes, it was on purpose. Please send hate mail to commissioner@wdwmadness.com 

If I've set this up correctly, each round will last one week. At the end of each week (11:30 p.m. Central on Saturday) voting will end and we'll move to the next round (sometime early Sunday morning). We'll keep going until we get to a winner. Each week, you can post your pics, any reasoning behind the pics, campaign for your favorites, etc. No need to bash any of the other rides.

Will there be a Cinderella (no pun intended) story? Any big upsets? Will Flight of Passage run the tournament? Let's find out!

A few quick notes: all descriptions are from Wikipedia, as are most of the photos. Yes, I know some of the ride pictures are not from the WDW versions. Also, I made very little effort to seed the entrants save for a few that will likely be universally popular. If I could have randomized it I would have.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Hopefully I can join in on the fun of this thread!  Just finished Princess Weekend and looking forward to tackling Marathon #2 in 2020!  Trying to decide between running Goofy or The Sweetheart Challenge (10K and marathon- I think @ZellyB deserves the credit on that name?).  Excited to train alongside you guys!



I called it the Mouse Challenge although someone else I can't remember called it that first. But Sweetheart Challenge is great too!  It was a fantastic combo of races.


----------



## rteetz

You killed me having Big Thunder and the Safari against each other in the first round.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You killed me having Big Thunder and the Safari against each other in the first round.



That one was tough for me, too.


----------



## pluto377

My hardest choice was between Peter Pan and splash. 

Star tours and soarin was hard too because I really hate the new soarin movie but the old one was so great.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> March is here and that means Spring is (hopefully) around the corner, along with warmer days, grass instead of snow and, of course, a little March Madness. Now, we might not all be college basketball fans, but I suspect most of us Disney fans. With that in mind, for an entire month's worth of Sundays are for Disney, I present ... Walt Disney World March Madness!
> 
> https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness
> 
> Here's how it will work: I selected 32 Walt Disney World attractions. Yes, I left out your favorite. Yes, it was on purpose. Please send hate mail to commissioner@wdwmadness.com
> 
> If I've set this up correctly, each round will last one week. At the end of each week (11:30 p.m. Central on Saturday) voting will end and we'll move to the next round (sometime early Sunday morning). We'll keep going until we get to a winner. Each week, you can post your pics, any reasoning behind the pics, campaign for your favorites, etc. No need to bash any of the other rides.
> 
> Will there be a Cinderella (no pun intended) story? Any big upsets? Will Flight of Passage run the tournament? Let's find out!
> 
> A few quick notes: all descriptions are from Wikipedia, as are most of the photos. Yes, I know some of the ride pictures are not from the WDW versions. Also, I made very little effort to seed the entrants save for a few that will likely be universally popular. If I could have randomized it I would have.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Voted. Also, winter is never going to end here. It has been unrelenting. But I am trading my running shoes for my splitboard today, so that will be a nice change of pace.


----------



## lhermiston

pluto377 said:


> My hardest choice was between Peter Pan and splash.
> 
> Star tours and soarin was hard too because I really hate the new soarin movie but the old one was so great.



Splash over Pan and Soarin over Star Tours for me. 

Splash is my all time favorite, but I could see that matchup going either way. 

I also like the new Soarin, but I forgot that it’s so divisive among fans.


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> Voted. Also, winter is never going to end here. It has been unrelenting. But I am trading my running shoes for my splitboard today, so that will be a nice change of pace.



I’m going out shortly. 9 miles. 5 degrees. Someone shoot me.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Splash over Pan and Soarin over Star Tours for me.
> 
> Splash is my all time favorite, but I could see that matchup going either way.
> 
> I also like the new Soarin, but I forgot that it’s so divisive among fans.


New Soarin is good if you are in B. Otherwise it’s meh. I chose star tours.


----------



## SheHulk

Just voted. Personally my hardest was PeopleMover vs. Tiki Birds! Not fair to have to make that choice!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> New Soarin is good if you are in B. Otherwise it’s meh. I chose star tours.



Interesting. I think there are going to be some surprises in round one. 



SheHulk said:


> Just voted. Personally my hardest was PeopleMover vs. Tiki Birds! Not fair to have to make that choice!



The battle of the mellow attractions!


----------



## IamTrike

pluto377 said:


> Star tours and soarin was hard too because I really hate the new soarin movie but the old one was so great.


. This was a tough choice to me too. 


Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?  My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for  MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April.  I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> . This was a tough choice to me too.
> 
> 
> Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?  My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for  MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April.  I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.


I’m not booked yet but from what I’ve heard DVC availability is already limited. Wine and Dine basically is SSR only. SWGE is going to play an impact in this for sure.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I’m not booked yet but from what I’ve heard DVC availability is already limited. Wine and Dine basically is SSR only. SWGE is going to play an impact in this for sure.


Can confirm.  

But DVC has been getting harder to book at non-home resorts as the rental market has taken off


----------



## Barca33Runner

SheHulk said:


> Just voted. Personally my hardest was PeopleMover vs. Tiki Birds! Not fair to have to make that choice!



Personally, I was wondering how two 16 seeds were facing off against each other. Particularly in a bracket of 32.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> Personally, I was wondering how two 16 seeds were facing off against each other. Particularly in a bracket of 32.



Seeding was going to be way too difficult/subjective. Sure, there are some clear favorites, but there is a ton in the middle and bottom thirds that could be arranged in any manner.

I'll also argue that PeopleMover is a grossly underrated attraction. Better than the likes of Space, Splash, Big Thunder, etc.? Nah, but it's solid in my book.


----------



## Neon Cactus

There's some pretty good second round matchups looming.   Could have Splash Mountain vs. Haunted Mansion or Everest vs. Rock N Roller Coaster.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Seeding was going to be way too difficult/subjective. Sure, there are some clear favorites, but there is a ton in the middle and bottom thirds that could be arranged in any manner.
> 
> I'll also argue that PeopleMover is a grossly underrated attraction. Better than the likes of Space, Splash, Big Thunder, etc.? Nah, but it's solid in my book.



I was just having some fun with it. 

That is, unless Splash Mountain gets eliminated. Then the world burns.


----------



## lhermiston

Neon Cactus said:


> There's some pretty good second round matchups looming.   Could have Splash Mountain vs. Haunted Mansion or Everest vs. Rock N Roller Coaster.



I'm not looking forward to having to vote against Haunted Mansion, but Splash Mountain is my pick for the whole thing.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm having a tough time with some of these choices.  I need to go to the parks to evaluate them more fairly.


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:  There were some easy 1 vs 16 picks, but those 8-9 ones were tough!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I made some of my votes based on the Disneyland version of the attraction.  Should be interesting to see.  Star Tours might win the day for me although the _Disneyland_ Space Mountain is my favorite roller coaster of all time.   I like the Florida version of Space Mountain, but it's not close to its Anaheim counterpart.  



IamTrike said:


> Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend? My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April. I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.


My travel agent had a bib offer for marathon weekend, but it had to be booked by today.  Opting to save money this time and stay at All Star Movies.  I'm having a twinge of regret now, but with a second trip already planned for Rival Run 2020, I think it's the right decision.  I've never stayed at All Star Movies before though so I think that will be fun.


----------



## jmasgat

Wow...this is great, and tough.  Will it turn into a coaster love-in, or will some unique, yet unthrilling attractions have a chance? My toughest choice is  Mickey's Philharmagic vs RnR Coaster.  While, I love the coaster, I think MP is one of the best 3D shows in the parks. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race
> In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!




All the power to those can drink before, during, and immediately after a race, but I can only drink well after. I am not sure a beer or glass of wine the night will make a big difference as long as you hydrate enough after and you leave enough time. As far as during, it sounds fun, but in practice it makes the run harder-and I’m not a great runner to begin with. Alcohol typicically slows recovery and forces your body to work harder. As far as after, it still slows recovery, but if I don’t have a serious run/race for awhile I will go for it. If it is at a race sometimes I will drink, but if I have run hard enough I usually don’t want to. I got a beer after my last race and after two sips, I sat it down. I wanted it, but it just made me feel sick to my stomach. By that evening, however, I am ready for some fun.


----------



## Neon Cactus

IamTrike said:


> . Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?  My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for  MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April.  I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.



I have Pop Century booked.  I'm considering Port Orleans too, but I have always loved staying at Pop and with the gondolas coming, I'm looking forward to staying there again.


----------



## cavepig

Super fun idea to forget it's freezing out for a few minutes with the bracket.  Some were so hard to choose, others super easy.  I am one (and maybe only one) who did not pick Flight of Passage.  I like it, but it goes on too long and I start to get ill & want off, but then it's opponent was Figment, it's like the total underdog especially it's current version.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> March is here and that means Spring is (hopefully) around the corner, along with warmer days, grass instead of snow and, of course, a little March Madness. Now, we might not all be college basketball fans, but I suspect most of us Disney fans. With that in mind, for an entire month's worth of Sundays are for Disney, I present ... Walt Disney World March Madness!



Great idea!  My votes are in with some tough choices made.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race



Obviously like many things, your mileage may vary on stuff like this...

For me, absolutely no issues having a drink the night before.  As for after, thinking of a good bourbon waiting for me is often times what keeps me motivated in the late miles (sad but I've actually had the mantra "bourbon and a shower" in late miles before).  That being said, I have a hard time drinking during.  I find that when I drink a beer during I feel like my stomach is the can shaking the beer up the rest of the run.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> I’m going out shortly. 9 miles. 5 degrees. Someone shoot me.


Yay! I at least had the steep and deep to look forward to on the way down. I’m counting the 1800 feet of climbing in my running vert for the month. First pic is not actually me. Me and my bud both wore orange.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’ve had hard alcohol during one race but that was the race that I had to deal with my dog dying during it.  My time was my personal worst but pretty sure the alcohol wasn’t what caused that.  

We’ve split bottles of wine before races but we make sure we’re also having lots of water as well.  Doesn’t seem to affect us race day.


----------



## CDKG

Other than choosing some of my clear favorites (Tower of Terror, Splash Mountain), I generally just picked the attraction that doesn’t give me motion sickness!


----------



## ZellyB

Some of those bracket choices were tough!!


----------



## YawningDodo

Sleepless Knight said:


> I made some of my votes based on the Disneyland version of the attraction.  Should be interesting to see.  Star Tours might win the day for me although the _Disneyland_ Space Mountain is my favorite roller coaster of all time.   I like the Florida version of Space Mountain, but it's not close to its Anaheim counterpart.
> 
> My travel agent had a bib offer for marathon weekend, but it had to be booked by today.  Opting to save money this time and stay at All Star Movies.  I'm having a twinge of regret now, but with a second trip already planned for Rival Run 2020, I think it's the right decision.  I've never stayed at All Star Movies before though so I think that will be fun.



Different strokes for different folks! I adore the Florida version of Space Mountain but was pretty lukewarm on the California version. It's a fun coaster, but there's something about the bobsled style coaster that makes it stand out for me; the California version reminds me more of roller coasters I can ride elsewhere. 



cavepig said:


> Super fun idea to forget it's freezing out for a few minutes with the bracket.  Some were so hard to choose, others super easy.  I am one (and maybe only one) who did not pick Flight of Passage.  I like it, but it goes on too long and I start to get ill & want off, but then it's opponent was Figment, it's like the total underdog especially it's current version.



I did pick FoP, and if it had been nearly anything else opposite it I think I would not have. I like FoP but motion simulators in general don't do a lot for me anymore. I have trouble believing the illusion and getting into it. Journey into Imagination, though...I voted everything based on _current_ versions and while it's a fun little ride it's not among my favorites. 

As an aside...I never got to ride the original Journey into Imagination, and for ages I've assumed I missed it by years. I was reading about it this week, though, and discovered that it closed on October 10, 1998. My first visit to WDW was the last week of October in 1998. I'm just...I'm really mad about that now.


----------



## Bree

That bracket had some tough choices! 

I’m still saying no to Dopey for Marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> That bracket had some tough choices!
> 
> I’m still saying no to Dopey for Marathon weekend.


So Goofy?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Bree said:


> That bracket had some tough choices!
> 
> I’m still saying no to Dopey for Marathon weekend.


Drink beer with me on the side lines?


----------



## lhermiston

YawningDodo said:


> I did pick FoP, and if it had been nearly anything else opposite it I think I would not have. I like FoP but motion simulators in general don't do a lot for me anymore. I have trouble believing the illusion and getting into it. Journey into Imagination, though...I voted everything based on _current_ versions and while it's a fun little ride it's not among my favorites.



I’m interested to see how FoP does in the tournament. I appreciate what it has accomplished from a technical and theming standpoint, but the ride left me feeling sick.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> So Goofy?



That’s my thought!



Dis_Yoda said:


> Drink beer with me on the side lines?



If I don’t run, definitely. I’d totally set up a Jell-O shot station somewhere.


----------



## 2girlsR2good

lhermiston said:


> Walt Disney World March Madness!



Voted! Loved it! When I taught high school English, we had a poetry bracket. With the winner determined as March gave way to April...National Poetry Month. It was fun to see all the boys who "hated" poetry start reading up a storm as their competitive juices kicked in....


----------



## flav

Neon Cactus said:


> I have Pop Century booked.  I'm considering Port Orleans too, but I have always loved staying at Pop and with the gondolas coming, I'm looking forward to staying there again.


I have the reverse this time: My mom is coming and has fear of heights. I am avoiding Pop and the gondolas resorts just in case they reduce the bus service... I am waiting for TA to get some form of deal or group rates. My ideal would be BC but if completely unavailable/unaffordable by the time we get the bibs, I will likely choose POFQ.


----------



## kirstie101

IamTrike said:


> . This was a tough choice to me too.
> 
> 
> Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?  My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for  MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April.  I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.



I booked already. Basically figured I had nothing to lose and I knew where I wanted to stay.

Voted! Mine were based on the DL versions too. Where I had no experience at all I just went with what I want to check out more.


----------



## IamTrike

Neon Cactus said:


> I have Pop Century booked.  I'm considering Port Orleans too, but I have always loved staying at Pop and with the gondolas coming, I'm looking forward to staying there again.


I'm trying to figure out who all will be coming.  If it's just my son and I,  Pop or a Saratoga Studio will be fine.  If its the whole family we'll need something bigger.


----------



## broadsheet

I am booked at Hilton Bonnet Creek (even though I haven’t decided yet between half/full/Goofy!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

I'm booked at POP from Jan 9-15.


----------



## lhermiston

All this talk about booking, how long can I realistically wait? I’m going to do an all star resort. I’m not sure how fast they’ll fill up.


----------



## FFigawi

We rented DVC at Poly from Jan 8-15


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> All this talk about booking, how long can I realistically wait? I’m going to do an all star resort. I’m not sure how fast they’ll fill up.


If I decide to go I won't be booking till summer for an All-Star like I've done in the past.  I know someone last year who didn't book their All-Stars till October.


----------



## cavepig

YawningDodo said:


> I did pick FoP, and if it had been nearly anything else opposite it I think I would not have. I like FoP but motion simulators in general don't do a lot for me anymore. I have trouble believing the illusion and getting into it. Journey into Imagination, though...I voted everything based on _current_ versions and while it's a fun little ride it's not among my favorites.
> 
> As an aside...I never got to ride the original Journey into Imagination, and for ages I've assumed I missed it by years. I was reading about it this week, though, and discovered that it closed on October 10, 1998. My first visit to WDW was the last week of October in 1998. I'm just...I'm really mad about that now.



Yeah the current version is not the greatest, but I do like it better than the 2nd version that ditched Figment (it sucked).  The Original was so much better, I still don't  understand why they redid it.


----------



## Dis5150

lhermiston said:


> I'll also argue that PeopleMover is a grossly underrated attraction



Peoplemover is in my top 5 attractions! It's a "must ride" over many of the other attractions at MK!


----------



## Dis5150

DD29 and I are trying to talk her SO and my DH into coming along for Dopey! They won't run but it would be fun for the 4 of us to hang out. We are thinking adjoining rooms at POP. But I can't afford to book anything until I am done with Star Wars. My money tree is currently bare with Star Wars weekend, my DS's wedding and remodeling our house.


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> We rented DVC at Poly from Jan 8-15


I'm booked at Poly too but haven't decided which races I am going to sign up for.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I'm booked at Poly too but haven't decided which races I am going to sign up for.


Dopey!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

My most difficult choice was between TSMM and Living with the Land. I'm not sure what that says about me as a person.

2020: DVC points rented at AKL, still considering Goofy instead of Dopey!


----------



## PrincessV

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race
> In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!


Alcohol before a race is a no-go for me: I can't explain exactly how it negatively impacts me, but my guess is it has something to do with interrupting sleep. Booze (light beer or champagne - I've never tried anything else) in the last mile of a race has been fine and pleasantly anesthetizing, and absolutely amazing at this year's WDW Marathon, when I was overheated, under-carbed and 100% over it all. That Bud Light (gag under any other circumstances) brought me back to life! Booze immediately after a race alwyas tastes and feels great, but then leaves me more fatigued and with a headache. Better for me to wait a few hours.



IamTrike said:


> Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?


Not yet. I'll be offsite, though, and past experience tells me I have some time to wait.


----------



## IamTrike

PrincessV said:


> Not yet. I'll be offsite, though, and past experience tells me I have some time to wait.


  My only concern is Galaxy's Edge driving room prices up the longer I wait.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> My only concern is Galaxy's Edge driving room prices up the longer I wait.


Yep. It’s already impacting. TAs aren’t getting group rates right away. There is a bit of wait and see going on. Major impacts across the company really.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Dopey!


Leaning towards Goofy because I really don't like the 5K. My friend is thinking about running Dopey and if he does, then I will do it with him. Otherwise, it will just be Goofy...and maybe the 10K...


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Leaning towards Goofy because I really don't like the 5K. My friend is thinking about running Dopey and if he does, then I will do it with him. Otherwise, it will just be Goofy...and maybe the 10K...


That’s good enough


----------



## Neon Cactus

IamTrike said:


> My only concern is Galaxy's Edge driving room prices up the longer I wait.



That was a big reason why I booked it now, to at least lock the rates in.  Then, if they do have any lower rates, I can always rebook.  I'm also not sure if the rates at Pop and AoA are going to increase when the gondolas open.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Dis5150 said:


> Peoplemover is in my top 5 attractions! It's a "must ride" over many of the other attractions at MK!


My ex wife hated the people mover and carousel of progress. I should have taken that as a sign.


----------



## IamTrike

Neon Cactus said:


> That was a big reason why I booked it now, to at least lock the rates in.  Then, if they do have any lower rates, I can always rebook.  I'm also not sure if the rates at Pop and AoA are going to increase when the gondolas open.


  Yeah that's my thinking too.  Right now I'm stuck because of DVC math.  My use year is Feb, and right now I have a room booked and a waitlist in April.   If the waitlist comes through I free up 15 points with the 11 points I currently have remaining I'd just need to buy 13  one time use points to cover the 3 nights in a studio at Saratoga.    I pinged acclaim because it's possible that a room at one of the all stars or pop wouldn't be much more expensive than the 1 time use points.


----------



## michigandergirl

lhermiston said:


> All this talk about booking, how long can I realistically wait? I’m going to do an all star resort. I’m not sure how fast they’ll fill up.



I'm wondering the same thing. I don't think I'll be able to make a final decision until summer.


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> My ex wife hated the people mover and carousel of progress. I should have taken that as a sign.



I dismissed the PeopleMover my first few trips and didn’t ride it until my 2017 trip with my wife and then-2-year-old. But then cruising over Tomorrowland around sunset...I got it. It’s such a relaxing way to take in the beauty of the park.


----------



## bananabean

Professor_Cookie said:


> My ex wife hated the people mover and carousel of progress. I should have taken that as a sign.



Carousel of Progress is the greatest place in the park to take naps.  Never trust anyone who doesn’t like naps.


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Yep. It’s already impacting. TAs aren’t getting group rates right away. There is a bit of wait and see going on. Major impacts across the company really.


I'm going to be staying onsite during Star Wars weekend and also for a week in June. I'm waiting to see if there are any bounce backs for January at either of those times. Although I had booked a bounce back offer for June the last time I was on site and it turned out my AP discount for June was better than the bounce back offer, so I canceled and rebooked with an AP discount. All of that to say maybe waiting for a bounce back is not the way to go.

Of course the June situation could be a function of Disney's desperation to get people in over the summer though. I actually got sent a survey asking how much I liked the AP discount after I booked with the AP discount and how much that affected the timing of my vacation.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

ZellyB said:


> I called it the Mouse Challenge although someone else I can't remember called it that first. But Sweetheart Challenge is great too!  It was a fantastic combo of races.


Ah that's right- not sure where I heard Sweetheart Challenge then   I think I'd really enjoy that day in between to sleep in before the marathon.


----------



## disneygpa

IamTrike said:


> .
> 
> 
> Do any non-DVC people have their hotel booked for Marathon weekend?  My normal travel agent isn’t booking anything special for  MW this year and I won’t know if I’ll have DVC points avail in April.  I just checked Wine and Dine weekend and there is not much DVC availability so I’m nervous about MW.



We booked a VRBO Jan 4-18.  Cost wise for two weeks it just made sense (cents).  

I'm still a little nervous about driving to the races every morning.  But, after reading others trip reports it seems like its doable if you plan ahead!


----------



## Kerry1957

I can't seem to book (Pop) for the weekend through the website. December 31 is the latest I can start my stay. Am I doing something wrong, or are folks using a TA?


----------



## jennamfeo

Well that was fun. Can't wait to see how this plays out. I only picked FoP because I never did the Journey into Imagination and I already know I will pick Pirates over FoP.


----------



## PrincessV

IamTrike said:


> My only concern is Galaxy's Edge driving room prices up the longer I wait.


Yeah, probably a valid concern for anything onsite. The place I rent a timeshare from still has marathon weekend at a lower price point, though.


----------



## jennamfeo

flav said:


> Seriously (not really), I’d like to know how alcohol affects people if taken:
> 
> The eve of a race
> During a race
> Right after a race
> In other words, when running Dopey, when should my last drink be and when do I resume? I am slightly affraid of the dehydration/alcohol combo but I don’t see it being a problem on the 5k or 10k and I once had a beer after a Half (I was not driving and I had not pushed that one). I wouldn’t want to offend #OfficialPreRaceShotDistributor or any other DISer by not participating!


I feel like it's a personal preference and how you know your body reacts to alcohol. The pre-races shots were taken with almost an hour before the start time for the race so by then it was probably not even gonna affect us. But I know how well I run with booze and food in my system. I have done a 5k with a really good buzz once and didn't even vomit. Haha. You cannot offend me by not drinking. To each their own! I want everyone to run the race they want and vacation how they want!  (Except @rteetz, he has to do shots.)


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> (Except @rteetz, he has to do shots.)


I am okay with that.


----------



## IamTrike

disneygpa said:


> We booked a VRBO Jan 4-18.  Cost wise for two weeks it just made sense (cents).
> 
> I'm still a little nervous about driving to the races every morning.  But, after reading others trip reports it seems like its doable if you plan ahead!



A buddy stayed offsite for MW 2018.  His drive to the start for the marathon was as fast or faster than a lot of the bus rides.  I think he got there about 4am.  

We were at the contempt that trip and driving from there was easier than taking the monorail.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Kerry1957 said:


> I can't seem to book (Pop) for the weekend through the website. December 31 is the latest I can start my stay. Am I doing something wrong, or are folks using a TA?



It is a Disney website thing. You can call Disney to book or use a TA but can not book on line until late spring for arrivals in January.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Kerry1957 said:


> I can't seem to book (Pop) for the weekend through the website. December 31 is the latest I can start my stay. Am I doing something wrong, or are folks using a TA?



I called Disney and booked it.


----------



## rteetz

LdyStormy76 said:


> It is a Disney website thing. You can call Disney to book or use a TA but can not book on line until late spring for arrivals in January.


It’s a package thing. You can book a room only stay like 495 days out but cannot book online or as a package until Disney releases them in late May/June. Some TAs can book you race weekend packages but I believe those ended March 3rd.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Found this gem on Ultrarunningmemes for you splash mountain fans.


----------



## sandam1

disneygpa said:


> I'm still a little nervous about driving to the races every morning.



Don't be nervous! We drove from Universal for the 5K and half this year and it was very simple. I enjoyed having a comfortable place to stay warm (particularly for the 5K) while waiting for start time.


----------



## Disney at Heart

We will be at Wilderness Lodge for SW, Beach Club for W&D, and Pop for MW. We called WDW for January reservations and can always apply discounts later when they come out. 
Do you think we are runDisney addicts? Are you? Good, then there are a few of us!


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> I dismissed the PeopleMover my first few trips and didn’t ride it until my 2017 trip with my wife and then-2-year-old. But then cruising over Tomorrowland around sunset...I got it. It’s such a relaxing way to take in the beauty of the park.



When we took our first trip with our kids, it was a "we can only ever afford 1 day at Disney for our lives, so this trip will be our 1 and done trip".   We arrived way before the park opened, we were in the first 10 cars in the TTC parking lot.   We went from rope drop to park close with an 18 month old and a 5 year old.   My highlight from that trip is just being completely exhausted and vegging out with them on the peoplemover.  The kids are now almost 17 and 13 and the Peoplemover is still one of their favorite rides.


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> We will be at Wilderness Lodge for SW, Beach Club for W&D, and Pop for MW. We called WDW for January reservations and can always apply discounts later when they come out.
> Do you think we are runDisney addicts? Are you? Good, then there are a few of us!


See you there!


----------



## flav

Neon Cactus said:


> That was a big reason why I booked it now, to at least lock the rates in.  Then, if they do have any lower rates, I can always rebook.  I'm also not sure if the rates at Pop and AoA are going to increase when the gondolas open.


I tought that the rates would be updated when they come out in June/July and that is the rate ones get even if they booked before. Can anyone confirm either way?


----------



## YawningDodo

flav said:


> I tought that the rates would be updated when they come out in June/July and that is the rate ones get even if they booked before. Can anyone confirm either way?



Also want to know this. I know I want to stay at AoA and I've pretty much decided on the marathon-only itinerary. If there's any disadvantage to booking now I'd like to know, because otherwise it'd make me feel better to jump on it and be sure I have the room reserved.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I tought that the rates would be updated when they come out in June/July and that is the rate ones get even if they booked before. Can anyone confirm either way?


Yes rates can/will be updated if there are increases in prices.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Yes rates can/will be updated if there are increases in prices.


I pinged a travel agent.  They said Disney told them they will have pricing on 4/4 for Marathon weekend.   
That would put pricing out about a week before DVC/AP registration. 

It will be really interesting to see what travel agents have at that point.   I wonder if the gondola's will push the cost of the AOA/POP up enough that it's close to POR/POFQ?


----------



## IamTrike

YawningDodo said:


> Also want to know this. I know I want to stay at AoA and I've pretty much decided on the marathon-only itinerary. If there's any disadvantage to booking now I'd like to know, because otherwise it'd make me feel better to jump on it and be sure I have the room reserved.


 From 2011-2018 I booked MW through a travel agent.  Looking back at email threads I usually had rooms reserved by Feb or Early march.  We never had a room rate increase, but I know that that is possible.   Most years I was asking for room quotes by the end of Jan, but we've typically travelled with a group of 3-5 couples.


----------



## flav

IamTrike said:


> I pinged a travel agent.  They said Disney told them they will have pricing on 4/4 for Marathon weekend.
> That would put pricing out about a week before DVC/AP registration.
> 
> It will be really interesting to see what travel agents have at that point.   I wonder if the gondola's will push the cost of the AOA/POP up enough that it's close to POR/POFQ?


Please let us know if you get a quote by that date. The TA I wrote to said they had no idea when they would get group rate or what is happening with their contract.


----------



## flav

IamTrike said:


> From 2011-2018 I booked MW through a travel agent.  Looking back at email threads I usually had rooms reserved by Feb or Early march.  We never had a room rate increase, but I know that that is possible.   Most years I was asking for room quotes by the end of Jan, but we've typically travelled with a group of 3-5 couples.


Just to clarify, the increase we were writing about is if you book a resort room only (deposit one night) before the rack rates are out. If you were booked in February through a TA, then you likely had a group rate (200$ deposit), not a room only reservation directly with Disney.


----------



## YawningDodo

I'm realizing after my last post that I'm pretty sure WDW is still doing that thing where you have to cancel and re-book if you need to modify your reservation. My itinerary isn't 100% nailed down since there's a difference of +/- one day that'll depend on what airfare I can get, and I don't think I want to deal with rebooking if I don't guess right, since airfare is going to have to wait until at least April, maybe June. 

Really hope the gondola doesn't shoot AoA up to moderate prices. I've got a fairly high budget for it above rack rates of previous years buuut I'd rather have that money for special event tickets or more table service dining or whatever else.


----------



## IamTrike

flav said:


> Just to clarify, the increase we were writing about is if you book a resort room only (deposit one night) before the rack rates are out. If you were booked in February through a TA, then you likely had a group rate (200$ deposit), not a room only reservation directly with Disney.



Yeah they were group rates.  I was working with an agency that usually pre-bought blocks of rooms at a group of hotels for Marathon weekend.  Rates were usually pretty good.  Now that Disney made its harder for TA's to do that, I has a sad.


----------



## kirstie101

For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?


I have done Dopey 3 times and doing it again (at least planning too) in 2020 so not specifically part of this question but I think for many its a one and done type thing. Its a great accomplishment and a great thing to say you did. It is also a big expense and a big amount of time though. If I did Goofy or only the marathon I wouldn't need to get up 4 days in a row at 2:30AM. I wouldn't need to arrive Tuesday or Wednesday at WDW. I could probably do a but more at the parks too.


----------



## PrincessV

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?


I did Dopey (with a DIY half to replace the canceled half) in 2017, again in 2018, then took a break for 2019, and plan to return to it for 2020. I did "just" the 10K and marathon this year for a few reasons:
1. Money; my bank account needed a break from the expense of Dopey
2. My body needed a break from the long back-to-back training runs needed for Dopey
3. I had what felt like a _perfect_ experience for Dopey 2018, including a huge and unexpected marathon PR, and knew a 2019 Dopey could never measure up in comparison. I was right, as the marathon nearly did me in this year and would've been so much more disappointing had it been part of Dopey. I have no regrets at all!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events. 

It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.  We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do.  I think finish in the upright position would be the goal. 

Thoughts or things to consider?
Thanks!
DH


----------



## rteetz

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events.
> 
> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.  We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do.  I think finish in the upright position would be the goal.
> 
> Thoughts or things to consider?
> Thanks!
> DH


Flying anytime is a risk really. I have done Marathon Weekend 5 years in a row and come from WI. I have yet to have a delay. Not saying it wouldn't happen but to me I see it just as likely in the other months because other storms around the country can impact travel where you are even if nothing is happening where you are. Even technical glitches (which there seem to be more as of late for some reason) will cause delays and cancellations. 

I definitely recommend doing MW no matter what races you choose.


----------



## DopeyBadger

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



I did the first five Dopeys.  Knew the streak needed to end eventually because I couldn't forsee pulling off Dopey and Boston Marathon (in April, of which I have still yet to actually qualify for) so close together (financial and training reasons).  So I opted out of Dopey 2019 (decided on Chicago 2018 instead) which ended up being the right choice for me.  Now I'm planning to come back in 2020 and have decided to run the marathon as a stand-alone event.  Not because I don't enjoy Dopey because I loved the challenge of it.  Finished 20th in 2018 and still need to nail that Sextuple PR.  But because I've turned my focus to my "A" goal of getting a BQ.  In the past, I've tried to do that at an October marathon and follow that up with Dopey in Jan.  But this time, I'm seeing if trying for the BQ at Disney will work in my favor (like the training conditions in late Nov/Dec over late Aug/Sep).  But I truly loved Dopey and plan to do it again sometime, but not every year like I had been doing.


----------



## IamTrike

I've done the official Dopey in 2014 and 2018.  And an unofficial Dopey in 2013.    For me it's a time and cost thing.  I enjoy the 5 and 10k.  In 2018 we dressed up as the 3 caballero's for the 5k and Jose and Panchito chased Donald between all the different character stops.  

But doing Dopey means I need to fly on Weds not Friday, so since we go sans children we have to ask my parents to watch our kids for 2 days more, we have to pay for 2 more nights in a hotel, you have more meals to pay for and then you have the cost of the race.   For us, I'd rather keep the vacation days, and save what usually amounts to about $600-1000 to use for a family Disney trip later in the year.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

rteetz said:


> Flying anytime is a risk really. I have done Marathon Weekend 5 years in a row and come from WI. I have yet to have a delay. Not saying it wouldn't happen but to me I see it just as likely in the other months because other storms around the country can impact travel where you are even if nothing is happening where you are. Even technical glitches (which there seem to be more as of late for some reason) will cause delays and cancellations.
> 
> I definitely recommend doing MW no matter what races you choose.



We booked flights for DS 2018 that were several hours earlier than we usually book (drive to BWI with morning traffic).  And then we sat at the gate for over 2 hours because the navigation computer wouldn't upload the route.  It was interesting to be on the plane when they did a ctrl-alt-delete power cycle of the aircraft.  It got really quiet.  But I did win a large bag of M&M's for knowing who the CEO of SWA was. 

The flight ended up departing around the time we should've been arriving at MCO.


----------



## IamTrike

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events.
> 
> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.  We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do.  I think finish in the upright position would be the goal.
> 
> Thoughts or things to consider?
> Thanks!
> DH



I'll offer a counter to this.  In watching these boards over the past couple years it seems like there is almost always someone that has transportation troubles.   That being said it's a very small percentage of of the people that are travelling and Disney does make accommodations for some people with genuine travel issues.   

All the races are great so I can't advise one way or another between Goofy or Dopey.  I think some of that has to do with how often you plan to do this.  If you are in good shape and adequately trained it be really tempted to do Dopey if it was a one and done for you. 

No matter what you choose give yourself a buffer.  At a minimum I'd try and arrive early in the morning on the day before your first race to give yourself a buffer if there are delays if you can afford it even more time would be better.   It's no fun to spend the day stressed about making it to the expo. 

Get a good proof of time.   Corral placement will have an impact on how crowded the course is for you and how long character lines will be if you want to stop for them.    

My son thought it was crazy when I told him this,  but dressing up in costume makes the experience.  I'm a big believer in going over the top for costumes because I like interacting with the crowds when I run.  If there is something that visually stands out about you, you tend to get more crowd support.      After running Wine and Dine with me though he was convinced.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> I’m still saying no to Dopey for Marathon weekend.


I was always committed to at least Goofy since it's an anniversary year, but convinced myself to run Dopey based solely on rumors of new characters for the 5K and 10K medals.  Because if those new characters were Chip and Dale, I would be very disappointed I wasn't running Dopey.  If the 5K goes back to Pluto and the 10K remains Minnie, then I'm fine with that too.  Still hoping for 2021 Light Side returning to Disneyland, which would also mean no marathon weekend for me.  



flav said:


> My ideal would be BC but if completely unavailable/unaffordable by the time we get the bibs, I will likely choose POFQ.


I'm already missing POFQ.  



kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?


While I'm running Dopey again, reasons against it included missing less work time and I'm already doing Rival Run 2020 and more time in the parks if I'm only doing 2 races instead of 4.  Having done runDisney challenge races before, the 4 consecutive mornings was not as difficult as I feared.  I can also see why someone who has ran Dopey a lot would want a change of pace though.  It really does define your visit and may dictate everything you do leading up to the marathon and definitely afterwards.  



PaDisneyCouple said:


> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience. But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey. We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do. I think finish in the upright position would be the goal.


For me, Disney World was the perfect first marathon experience.  When the wall set in around mile 20 or so, I often found myself getting a boost in part because of the Disney experience even if it was just the character on the mile marker or seeing favorite attractions in the parks.


----------



## michigandergirl

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



For me for 2020, it's simply a matter of vacation days. I don't think I can spare more than two days this time around - I am running the Chicago Marathon in October and taking 2-3 days for that, which I don't normally use in the fall, plus a possible girls trip next March, which I'll also need 2 days for. 

So if I can swing it, I'll either be doing the marathon alone or possibly Goofy for MW 2020. 

I would love to run Dopey every year, but it's always either a matter of money or vacation days.


----------



## Bree

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



Time and family and guilt are my reasons. Goofy lets me get to WDW Friday afternoon, run Saturday & Sunday, hang with my Dis friends at Epcot on Monday and go home Tuesday morning. I love my DH, but he is not the most attentive caretaker of the kids, pets and house. I’m also taking off in April for 9 days for a mother/daughter cruise, October for a race weekend and again in November for Wine & Dine weekend.


----------



## steph0808

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events.
> 
> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.  We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do.  I think finish in the upright position would be the goal.
> 
> Thoughts or things to consider?
> Thanks!
> DH



From your screen name, I am guessing you live in PA. 

I do, as well. On the southwest side. I have done marathon weekend three times - 2013, 2018, and 2019.

2013, no delays anywhere. In 2018 and 2019, the plane needed to be de-iced, but we still landed at MCO on time. This year, we were delayed going home, but that is because our crew was delayed from another flight. 

The weather hasn't been an issue for us yet.


----------



## YawningDodo

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events.
> 
> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.  We'd likely get DopeyBadger training plans for whatever we do.  I think finish in the upright position would be the goal.
> 
> Thoughts or things to consider?
> Thanks!
> DH



I share this fear, but I still fly in winter at least once every year (visiting family at Christmas), and I often schedule my big trips in winter as well. I just pick the earliest morning flights I can get for the trip down since they're less likely to be delayed (and more likely to be able to make up the time if they are). Depending on the urgency of arriving at a particular time I might set it back a day earlier and just live with using an extra vacation day on the front end of the trip. Getting to Miami for my first cruise in January 2018 was a nightmare; my itinerary had me set up to get there close to midnight the night before embarkation, but my first flight was extremely delayed and I ended up getting on a red eye connection by the skin of my teeth--very easily could have missed the cruise. Never again. My plan for Marathon Weekend 2020 is to take an early flight on Friday that'll get me there by late afternoon, and have all of Saturday as a buffer/time to pick up my packet before the marathon. Even that makes me a little nervous, but I would hope that Disney being Disney they'd accommodate me if I got delayed until Saturday and didn't get in until after the expo closed. 

It's going to be my first marathon, and I've decided no to Dopey and Goofy because I want to focus on the marathon by itself (and have more energy for the parks). Dopey can be a future trip.


----------



## kirstie101

Sooooo I just found a flight on American for $300 RT that would get me to Orlando by 11 am on Wednesday. One of the main reasons I was leaning away from Dopey was the fact that I didn’t want to fly out on Tuesday. The price is hard for me to say no to. Maybe this is a sign...


----------



## ZellyB

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



We did Dopey in 2018 and the opted to do the 10k and marathon this year. A few reasons 

1. A perfect Dopey experience left me satisfied and thinking one and done was likely fine. 
2. We wanted to sleep more. 
3.  I wanted to spectate the half - we failed at this
4.  I don't love the half course and am not especially drawn to that race
5.  The medal appeal is not what it once was since I've run several races now. 

That said I'm considering Goofy this year since it's an anniversary year and I'm weirdly drawn to those. I love the 10k race as well though and if I'm running those I'd likely just add on the 5k for dopey.


----------



## IamTrike

kirstie101 said:


> Sooooo I just found a flight on American for $300 RT that would get me to Orlando by 11 am on Wednesday. One of the main reasons I was leaning away from Dopey was the fact that I didn’t want to fly out on Tuesday. The price is hard for me to say no to. Maybe this is a sign...



Well if the airlines are conspiring to get you to run Dopey I don’t know how you can argue with that.


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



Cost, time commitment and four early mornings are all valid concerns, but my biggest issue is just refusing to sacrificing the rest of my vacation for Dopey. This year, I ran Dopey while hitting the parks and hitting them hard. Early mornings, late nights, commando touring (my favorite way to do Disney), plus pretty legitimately racing ... something had to give. That ended up being my stamina around Mile 18 of the marathon. 

I know I can do both (vacation and race), but I don’t feel the need to. For this year (assuming it happens), Goofy just feels like a far better balance. Ultimately, I’ll probably do Dopey again, but I don’t feel a strong desire to make it an annual thing when I have other races I want to run. Kudos to those that do it every year, though.


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> I did the first five Dopeys.  Knew the streak needed to end eventually because I couldn't forsee pulling off Dopey and Boston Marathon (in April, of which I have still yet to actually qualify for) so close together (financial and training reasons).  So I opted out of Dopey 2019 (decided on Chicago 2018 instead) which ended up being the right choice for me.  Now I'm planning to come back in 2020 and have decided to run the marathon as a stand-alone event.  Not because I don't enjoy Dopey because I loved the challenge of it.  Finished 20th in 2018 and still need to nail that Sextuple PR.  But because I've turned my focus to my "A" goal of getting a BQ.  In the past, I've tried to do that at an October marathon and follow that up with Dopey in Jan.  But this time, I'm seeing if trying for the BQ at Disney will work in my favor (like the training conditions in late Nov/Dec over late Aug/Sep).  But I truly loved Dopey and plan to do it again sometime, but not every year like I had been doing.



I hope you get your BQ.  Getting that at Disney would be pretty Epic. 



lhermiston said:


> y. This year, I ran Dopey while hitting the parks and hitting them hard. Early mornings, late nights, commando touring (my favorite way to do Disney), plus pretty legitimately racing ... something had to give. That ended up being my stamina around Mile 18 of the marathon.
> .


That sounds really brutal.  We usually do the parks during Dopey but I wouldn't say we go completely commando.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> Sooooo I just found a flight on American for $300 RT that would get me to Orlando by 11 am on Wednesday. One of the main reasons I was leaning away from Dopey was the fact that I didn’t want to fly out on Tuesday. The price is hard for me to say no to. Maybe this is a sign...


Somehow my mind thinks you're on the west coast, so if you are make sure that you'll arrive with enough time to get to the expo.  



ZellyB said:


> That said I'm considering Goofy this year since it's an anniversary year and I'm weirdly drawn to those. I love the 10k race as well though and if I'm running those I'd likely just add on the 5k for dopey.


That's part of why I ended up doing Dopey as part of my first marathon.  At the time, it could have been a one and done.  For a variety of reasons, marathon weekend is not feasible every year and may only have a short window in which I can run it.  With that in mind, I realized that if I enjoyed the marathon, I would some day want to run Goofy.  And if I could run Goofy, why not Dopey?  But since I understood that marathon weekend might have a one year window, why not go for Dopey?



lhermiston said:


> Cost, time commitment and four early mornings are all valid concerns, but my biggest issue is just refusing to sacrificing the rest of my vacation for Dopey. This year, I ran Dopey while hitting the parks and hitting them hard. Early mornings, late nights, commando touring (my favorite way to do Disney), plus pretty legitimately racing ... something had to give. That ended up being my stamina around Mile 18 of the marathon.
> 
> I know I can do both (vacation and race), but I don’t feel the need to. For this year (assuming it happens), Goofy just feels like a far better balance. Ultimately, I’ll probably do Dopey again, but I don’t feel a strong desire to make it an annual thing when I have other races I want to run. Kudos to those that do it every year, though.


I completely understand this line of thinking.  If I had not spent as much time at Disney World for Star Wars races in 2017 and 2018, I probably would have run Goofy only in 2019.  And I try to go to bed no later than 9:00pm before a race so I aim to be back at my resort by 7:00pm.  Because honestly, something does have to give.  I chose to reduce park time and skip a lot of rides because Dopey was the reason for the visit.  It was still difficult reducing park time.


----------



## lhermiston

IamTrike said:


> That sounds really brutal. We usually do the parks during Dopey but I wouldn't say we go completely commando.



That’s just the way I do Disney and not something I really want to give up since Disney is not a regular thing for us, so I try to cram in as much as possible. My day before the marathon went something like: up by 3, half marathon, parks by 10, rides, lunch, more rides, pool time, dinner at 5, back to the parks, more rides, home by 10:30-11, up again at 3 for the full. 

Brutal? Maybe. Ill-advised? Probably. But it’s a family vacation first, race weekend second, so I do both. 



Sleepless Knight said:


> I completely understand this line of thinking. If I had not spent as much time at Disney World for Star Wars races in 2017 and 2018, I probably would have run Goofy only in 2019. And I try to go to bed no later than 9:00pm before a race so I aim to be back at my resort by 7:00pm. Because honestly, something does have to give. I chose to reduce park time and skip a lot of rides because Dopey was the reason for the visit. It was still difficult reducing park time.



Again, I’m just not willing to reduce park time all that much. Park time is family time. Park time is my time. I’ll rest when I’m in Iowa.


----------



## kirstie101

IamTrike said:


> Well if the airlines are conspiring to get you to run Dopey I don’t know how you can argue with that.


That’s kinda what I’m thinking! 



lhermiston said:


> That’s just the way I do Disney and not something I really want to give up since Disney is not a regular thing for us, so I try to cram in as much as possible. My day before the marathon went something like: up by 3, half marathon, parks by 10, rides, lunch, more rides, pool time, dinner at 5, back to the parks, more rides, home by 10:30-11, up again at 3 for the full.
> 
> Brutal? Maybe. Ill-advised? Probably. But it’s a family vacation first, race weekend second, so I do both.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I’m just not willing to reduce park time all that much. Park time is family time. Park time is my time. I’ll rest when I’m in Iowa.


I’m amazed for the record! Did you completely crash when you got home? I understand your philosophy on it....it’s Disney...sleep later!


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> I’m amazed for the record! Did you completely crash when you got home? I understand your philosophy on it....it’s Disney...sleep later!



Nah. The next couple days (DATW and Universal) were at a much easier pace. Plus, no more early mornings.


----------



## pluto377

I decided against dopey again because I have three small boys and it’s a lot for my dh. The training also takes up a lot of family time. I’d like to do it again sometime when my kids are older.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> I hope you get your BQ. Getting that at Disney would be pretty Epic.



Thanks!  I'm giving my heart and soul into this year long training plan.  I'm treating the 2020 Disney Marathon as if it were an Ironman.  So we'll see if taking my training to the extreme will work.


----------



## huskies90

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?





PaDisneyCouple said:


> It feels like the WDW marathon would be a good first marathon experience.  But I know I (at least) would be drawn to Goofy, or possibly Dopey.



Here are my thoughts on Dopey vs. Goofy: I did Goofy for my first marathon this year. I did Goofy instead of Dopey because to me, the real running challenge is doing a half and full back to back where in my opinion Dopey is more of a sleep challenge. I figured I would probably walk the 5K and the 10K would just be a warm up run.  It didn’t seem worth the extra expense both in $$ and sleep. I had a great weekend but I agree with other folks who have said that the weekend is very Dopey-centric. I actually feel like I cheated by "only" doing Goofy. Walking around on Sunday with my Goofy medal I was asked many times "what is that medal for??" because so many more people had Dopey medals.  I am most likely doing Dopey in 2020 and I think more to say I did it.  But we will see how it goes.



PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.



Typically a storm results in one day’s worth of cancelations but it impacts several days of travel. This is because everyone that got canceled on that day’s flights has to scramble to find another flight. With the airlines greatly reducing capacity recently just about every flight is full.  So when a storm knocks out a day’s worth of flights it can take days to get on another flight.  This happened to us during marathon weekend 2018. Our flight and all the flights from our airport (Hartford) and all the surrounding airports from Boston to Baltimore were canceled. This was on Thursday and the next flight I could get was not until Sunday afternoon which of course would have been too late to make the race (I was only doing the half in 2018).  I ended up renting a car and leaving Wednesday night before the storm hit and got to DC where I was able to get a flight to Orlando the next morning.

For 2019, I booked multiple flights on different days on Southwest knowing I could cancel the back up flights and get refunds if we had no issues with our preferred flights. When flying to an event that happens whether you make it there or not, this turned out to be a good way to purchase some piece of mind even though I did not need it this time.


----------



## cavepig

kirstie101 said:


> For those of you that have done Dopey already and are now considering something other than Dopey, why are you not doing Dopey again?



I did Marathon only 2015, Dopey 2016, Marathon only 2018 & Goofy 2019.   

 I'll do Dopey again one day, when? I don't know.  But, I loved doing Goofy or even "just" the marathon.  Honestly, I thought I would feel I was missing out on all the Dopey-ness, but I didn't.   I wanted to save a little money on registration, but also just didn't want to do all 4 races.  I still got a Challenge in Goofy.  Early wakeups don't bother me so that didn't factor in.  I could be more flexible with dates going down (although I did fly in Wednesday this year because I volunteered for the 5k, but that just worked out that way).  If I was Dopey I would want to go out no later than Tuesday due to winter storms.  

I could finally get a Goofy bib and buy Goofy merchandise.  I know I could have bought Goofy when I did Dopey, but I didn't.  I didn't feel Goofy when I did Dopey.  Now Doing Goofy this time I was more like duh I can buy stuff for all the races not just the main thing I'm doing.  When I did 'just' the marathon in 2018 it was great actually only having the big one to concentrate on.  I didn't have to worry about messing myself up in one race before for that one.  I felt fresh.  

If I go in 2020 I'm leaning Goofy again because the 15th, otherwise I would easily 'just' do the marathon again as I felt completely satisfied with just it even after doing Dopey ( as well as other weekends where I did all 3 races).   Everyone's is different though on how they feel when missing out.


----------



## bananabean

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I have a general rule where we don't fly in the winter months, if we can avoid it.  It just seems like 1 storm can paralyze air traffic for days.  (though we usually cruise during hurricane season) We've had some very light discussions about doing MW at least once, after hearing it is an experience beyond all other rD events.



I wouldn't let the risk of flight delays stop you from having fun at Marathon Weekend.  I fly from Philly to Orlando a lot in the winter, and while I have delays allll the time because I often fly American , it is very rare that the delays are due to weather.  Just personal experience, but the only FL flight cancellations I've had have been due to hurricanes.


----------



## kirstie101

Well I couldn't pass up the price on the flight so I booked it last night! I'll be getting into Orlando before 11:00am on Wednesday so plenty of time to hit the expo! 80% sure I'll register for Dopey when April rolls around. If I don't do Dopey I'll have a nice park day on Thursday.  Flying from Sacramento we really don't deal with flight cancellations much. We get fog delays in the winter so thats about all I'm worried about for weather.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Time and family and guilt are my reasons. Goofy lets me get to WDW Friday afternoon, run Saturday & Sunday, hang with my Dis friends at Epcot on Monday and go home Tuesday morning. I love my DH, but he is not the most attentive caretaker of the kids, pets and house. I’m also taking off in April for 9 days for a mother/daughter cruise, October for a race weekend and again in November for Wine & Dine weekend.


I'll miss you during the 5k and 10k.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I'll miss you during the 5k and 10k.


Um...


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Um...



Stop it!!!

I’m only running goofy. 
I’m only running goofy. 
I’m only running goofy.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.



She says now. I'll give good odds this changes by April when registration rolls around.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

jennamfeo said:


> I'll miss you during the 5k and 10k.


I’ll do shots with you!


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> She says now. I'll give good odds this changes by April when registration rolls around.



You stop the enabling too! I had everything planned out nicely in my head!


----------



## Melissa Perez

Just booked OKW to be able to do Dopey... I'm currently in the middle of training for the London marathon so I cannot WAIT to be training for these fun races!!! YAY!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Um...


Look, I'm gonna need you to get a better POT, okay? And I am not waiting for you to take your mile marker photos.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Look, I'm gonna need you to get a better POT, okay? And I am not waiting for you to take your mile marker photos.


So needy


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> I’m amazed for the record! Did you completely crash when you got home? I understand your philosophy on it....it’s Disney...sleep later!


I almost bought the Sleepy Challenge shirt at the Expo (I slept while you ran) for the weekend after Dopey.  



lhermiston said:


> Nah. The next couple days (DATW and Universal) were at a much easier pace. Plus, no more early mornings.


It's amazing what being able to sleep in until a sane hour can do for your energy level in going to the parks.  



pluto377 said:


> I decided against dopey again because I have three small boys and it’s a lot for my dh. The training also takes up a lot of family time. I’d like to do it again sometime when my kids are older.


I remember a proud husband with his sign and kids during a race that read "0.0 I'm watching the kids while she runs"



huskies90 said:


> I had a great weekend but I agree with other folks who have said that the weekend is very Dopey-centric.


I feel like the weekend is marathon centric, but if you're running Dopey than that decision defines your time in Disney World because of when you have to arrive, how early you have to get up, and the impact that has on your park time.  Either less park time or less sleep.  



huskies90 said:


> I actually feel like I cheated by "only" doing Goofy. Walking around on Sunday with my Goofy medal I was asked many times "what is that medal for??" because so many more people had Dopey medals. I am most likely doing Dopey in 2020 and I think more to say I did it. But we will see how it goes.


I think the small number of Goofy only finishers plays a part in that too.  I think I read less than 850 runners were Goofy only so I can see where only the Goofy medal would stand out.  I chose to primarily wear my marathon medal since it was my first marathon and in a strange sense, I was happier about finishing the marathon than finishing Goofy/Dopey.



Bree said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.
> I’m only running goofy.


You're only running Goofy.
You're only running Goofy.
You're only running Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> You're only running Goofy.
> You're only running Goofy.
> You're only running Goofy.


Or Dopey


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> You're only running Goofy.
> You're only running Goofy.
> You're only running Goofy.



If by Goofy you mean Dopey, then you got it right


----------



## lhermiston

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness

If you haven’t voted already, you have until Saturday night. Nearly 1,400 votes cast so far in the first round!

Round 2 is going to have some tough battles from the looks of it.


----------



## lhermiston

P.S. With Galaxy’s Edge announced to open Aug. 29 at WDW, we can reasonably expect manageable crowds by January, right? (He asked sarcastically)


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> P.S. With Galaxy’s Edge announced to open Aug. 29 at WDW, we can reasonably expect manageable crowds by January, right? (He asked sarcastically)


If you get in line now, maybe   It won't be as insane as opening time I"m thinking, but who knows when the Resistance ride will open creating more opening day crowds.


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> P.S. With Galaxy’s Edge announced to open Aug. 29 at WDW, we can reasonably expect manageable crowds by January, right? (He asked sarcastically)


  Hmm flight of passage opened 649 days ago and currently has a 165 minute wait.  I'm sure 45 days after GE opens the interest will have worn down.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> P.S. With Galaxy’s Edge announced to open Aug. 29 at WDW, we can reasonably expect manageable crowds by January, right? (He asked sarcastically)


Uh no....


----------



## huskies90




----------



## Barca33Runner

IamTrike said:


> Hmm flight of passage opened 649 days ago and currently has a 165 minute wait.  I'm sure 45 days after GE opens the interest will have worn down.



And 7DMT is how many years along(?) and still virtually FP or special event only for under 2 hour wait. (Probably edit that to under 1 hour, but it’s still a long wait)

I will say, regardless of the waits on the attractions, Pandora is traversable now. I’m less optimistic about how long it will take GE to get to that point. My only reason for optimism is that because it is supposed to be virtually identical on both coasts there might be some minimal crowd dispersion in that way.


----------



## lhermiston

I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?

Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
Friday - MK
Saturday - AK
Sunday - MK 
Monday - Epcot

(Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> P.S. With Galaxy’s Edge announced to open Aug. 29 at WDW, we can reasonably expect manageable crowds by January, right? (He asked sarcastically)



I'm hoping that by Jan they won't be using part of I4 as a HS Parking lot extension.


----------



## sandam1

lhermiston said:


> but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?



If they are offering an after-hours/up charge event at a price that I don't choke on, I'm there. If not, SW will have to wait until my DL trip later in 2020.


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?


I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go through HS during the Marathon.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)



Can’t be worse than the parks the two Marathon Weekends before this year. I could barely move in any of the parks in the days around New Years. GE will surely be bad, but the rest of the park might be manageable. If nothing else plan my 3 FP and not really worry if I can get on anything else.

ETA: Depending on how anyone is purchasing tickets it may be worthwhile to monitor how things are going at HS, both as a whole and GE specifically, before spending on an extra day of tickets or adding park hoppers.


----------



## lhermiston

IamTrike said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go through HS during the Marathon.



Well...yeah.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)



I'm assuming the huge crowds for Star Wars will make it easier to ride ToT and RnRC. If this assumption proves incorrect, you'll find us in Epcot.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?


I don't spend much overall time in parks during marathon weekend to start, but right now I'm thinking I'll probably visit DHS every day for an hour or two, lol! #StarWarsgeek


----------



## Chaitali

Yep, if I'm in Orlando in January, there's no way I'm skipping Galaxy's Edge.  I'd probably try to find some sort of after hours or up charge event but would brave the masses if I had to.  #AlsoAStarWarsGeek


----------



## ZellyB

FFigawi said:


> I'm assuming the huge crowds for Star Wars will make it easier to ride ToT and RnRC. If this assumption proves incorrect, you'll find us in Epcot.



I actually think it's likely to make those lines longer.  That's what's happened in AK since Pandora.  It will drive up general attendance at HS and once they've done what they can on Star Wars rides, they'll hit the rest of the park, I suspect.


----------



## lhermiston

ZellyB said:


> I actually think it's likely to make those lines longer.  That's what's happened in AK since Pandora.  It will drive up general attendance at HS and once they've done what they can on Star Wars rides, they'll hit the rest of the park, I suspect.



I was thinking that, too. Or people will go to HS, discover GE waits are too long and do everything else. Plus, Slinky Dog Dash will likely still be a big draw.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> I'm assuming the huge crowds for Star Wars will make it easier to ride ToT and RnRC


I am hoping this is true too!


----------



## kirstie101

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)



I’ll join you in the over planners club...
Thurs - AK
Fri - MK
Sat- none
Sun -MK
Mon -Epcot
Tue - debating if I’ll do a park or not.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)



Not me, I am headed there right after I go to Totche Station and get some power converters.


----------



## baxter24

Professor_Cookie said:


> Not me, I am headed there right after I go to Totche Station and get some power converters.



You can waste time with your friends when your chores are done @Professor_Cookie!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

baxter24 said:


> You can waste time with your friends when your chores are done @Professor_Cookie!


 lol


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?



We will definitely be there, but more for Toy Story land because my kids haven't seen it yet! We may not venture over to Galaxy's Edge though.  My boys are not big Star Wars fans (yet?).


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> Not me, I am headed there right after I go to Totche Station and get some power converters.



Kudos to anyone willing to brave those crowds and wait for who-knows-how-long to go on the rides. I tip my hat to your commitment and dedication. I love Star Wars (to the extent that I will defend 2/3 prequels with my dying breath), but from a completely pragmatic perspective, I am just not willing to wait in line for much of anything for more than an hour (let alone what the actual what times will be in GE come January 2020). I'd rather spread that time over multiple attractions (most likely in another park it seems).

Again, no hate (we all know that leads to the dark side), just not my cup of tea. Good luck to all of you hardcore Disney commandos planning to conquer Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> Not me, I am headed there right after I go to Totche Station and get some power converters.



Double post.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> Kudos to anyone willing to brave those crowds and wait for who-knows-how-long to go on the rides. I tip my hat to your commitment and dedication. I love Star Wars (to the extent that I will defend 2/3 prequels with my dying breath), but from a completely pragmatic perspective, I am just not willing to wait in line for much of anything for more than an hour (let alone what the actual what times will be in GE come January 2019). I'd rather spread that time over multiple attractions (most likely in another park it seems).
> 
> Again, no hate (we all know that leads to the dark side), just not my cup of tea. Good luck to all of you hardcore Disney commandos planning to conquer Galaxy's Edge.


I will also be down there for nearly 2 weeks


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> I will also be down there for nearly 2 weeks



Well ... that's a bantha of a different color.


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)


I will probably go to GE anyway but I’ll get Park Hopper to be able to adjust the plan if need be. 

For WnD 2017, I had a FoP FP on the afternoon after the 10k and then decided to wait the 2 hours to see Navi River. I tried to sit in the line for most of it in order to rest for the Half the next day. So 2h of rest... preventing me to overdo it in the park was not a bad compromise.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

kirstie101 said:


> I’ll join you in the over planners club...
> Thurs - AK
> Fri - MK
> Sat- none
> Sun -MK
> Mon -Epcot
> Tue - debating if I’ll do a park or not.




I'm the same way.  I have excel sheets for all my upcoming trips haha.

Though I am crazy and will still be braving the HWS crowds.  Especially if they have any sort of hard ticketed event. 

Wed - MK
Thurs - EPCOT
Fri - AK
Sat - MK
Sun - HWS
Mon - EPCOT


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?
> 
> Right now, I’m leaning heavily:
> Friday - MK
> Saturday - AK
> Sunday - MK
> Monday - Epcot
> 
> (Yes, I’m an overplanner. Yes, I will mull this over for 9 months.)


Skip? What kind of nonsense is that? 

This would be my second trip after SWGE opens anyways. Gotta brave the crowds at some point.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I actually think it's likely to make those lines longer.  That's what's happened in AK since Pandora.  It will drive up general attendance at HS and once they've done what they can on Star Wars rides, they'll hit the rest of the park, I suspect.


Yep.


----------



## IamTrike

I'm not sure what I'll do about GE during marathon weekend.  If it's just DS and I we'll likely only be there Fri-Mon.   I think a lot of it will depend on the crowd levels.  If it's a multi-hour wait just to get into the land I don't know that we'll want to waste time on that.  We might try and get there well before rope drop on Monday, but that my just be a sleep in day.  

In terms of RnRC and ToT I would guess that the lines would be longer later in the day, but I wonder how long they will be in the mornings.    With GE I thought they were setting up a queue just to hold people before they get into the land as well as for the rides.   Depending on how many people that pre-land queue holds you could have an decent portion of the park capacity just standing in line to get into a land.   It seems like that would impact the other rides lines.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> In terms of RnRC and ToT I would guess that the lines would be longer later in the day, but I wonder how long they will be in the mornings. With GE I thought they were setting up a queue just to hold people before they get into the land as well as for the rides. Depending on how many people that pre-land queue holds you could have an decent portion of the park capacity just standing in line to get into a land. It seems like that would impact the other rides lines.


I think crowds will increase at WDW overall due to SWGE. Rope drop will be probably an amazing time to ride RnRc and ToT all you want as others fight for SWGE, TSL, and MMRR.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Skip? What kind of nonsense is that?
> 
> This would be my second trip after SWGE opens anyways. Gotta brave the crowds at some point.



Yeah. I’d feel differently if I was going multiple times a year, each year. WDW still feels like a rare enough experience that I want to spread my time around. I/we have almost never done whatever  is new and big (TSM, Elsa and Anna meet and greet, 7DMT) on the respective trip. It gets put off until next time. 

After 2020, I suspect I’ll be taking a Disney break until after all of the Epcot, Tron, etc. work is done. That feels like a good time to check out GE.


----------



## huskies90

I won't wait in lines either but how can you skip SWGE especially if you are an occasional visitor? Even if I was there on 8/29 I would try to at least check out the land.  But I won't wait on any long standby lines even though I love Disney's queues. I just hate lines. I have been on Flight of Passage at least a half dozen times and I have yet to do standby - which I do want to check out that queue one of these days. But I will not get in any line that is over 45 minutes.

Disney always does a great job managing crowds. By marathon weekend, even if I can't get a fastpass for whatever ride(s) are open by then, I will at least go and check out the new land. I have an annual pass so if DHS turns out to be so crazy and unmanageable, I will hop away...


----------



## IamTrike

huskies90 said:


> I won't wait in lines either but how can you skip SWGE especially if you are an occasional visitor? Even if I was there on 8/29 I would try to at least check out the land.  But I won't wait on any long standby lines even though I love Disney's queues. I just hate lines. I have been on Flight of Passage at least a half dozen times and I have yet to do standby - which I do want to check out that queue one of these days. But I will not get in any line that is over 45 minutes.
> 
> Disney always does a great job managing crowds. By marathon weekend, even if I can't get a fastpass for whatever ride(s) are open by then, I will at least go and check out the new land. I have an annual pass so if DHS turns out to be so crazy and unmanageable, I will hop away...



I'm not sure how that will work with GE.  I thought at least for at least Smugglers Run there isn't a fastpass option in the short term.  I don't know how accurate it is but I know Len Testa and Jim Hill were talking about the queuing area just to get into the land.  It sounds like Disney is planning a pretty decent size staging area to just hold people before they get into GE.  Without a Fastpass option in the land I'm not sure how you avoid that short of being there well in advance of rope drop.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

IamTrike said:


> I'm not sure how that will work with GE.  I thought at least for at least Smugglers Run there isn't a fastpass option in the short term.



Yeah, they said no maxpass or fastpass for Smugglers Run at the beginning.  What they might do is add the mp/fp option for Smugglers after RotR opens but then have no mp/fp for RotR at first


----------



## ANIM8R

IamTrike said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go through HS during the Marathon.



If not, we'll be reading about it on marathoninvestigation.com !


----------



## IamTrike

ANIM8R said:


> If not, we'll be reading about it on marathoninvestigation.com !


  I was actually going to try and make a MarathonInvestigation joke when I made that comment.   I'm glad that I'm not the only one that's thinking about course cutting jokes.


----------



## lhermiston

huskies90 said:


> I won't wait in lines either but how can you skip SWGE especially if you are an occasional visitor? Even if I was there on 8/29 I would try to at least check out the land.  But I won't wait on any long standby lines even though I love Disney's queues. I just hate lines. I have been on Flight of Passage at least a half dozen times and I have yet to do standby - which I do want to check out that queue one of these days. But I will not get in any line that is over 45 minutes.
> 
> Disney always does a great job managing crowds. By marathon weekend, even if I can't get a fastpass for whatever ride(s) are open by then, I will at least go and check out the new land. I have an annual pass so if DHS turns out to be so crazy and unmanageable, I will hop away...



My rationale: I’m not an annual pass holder and I won’t be getting park hopper. So one park/day. Four days means HS would account for a quarter of my park time. Let’s say I spend 10 hours at HS and 4 hours waiting to do two attractions. That’s 40 percent of my day and I think I’m being conservative with my estimates. Just not worth it for me. 

Galaxy’s Edge will be there in 2022 or 2023 when I make it back. I can pretty easily wait until then.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Yeah. I’d feel differently if I was going multiple times a year, each year. WDW still feels like a rare enough experience that I want to spread my time around. I/we have almost never done whatever  is new and big (TSM, Elsa and Anna meet and greet, 7DMT) on the respective trip. It gets put off until next time.
> 
> After 2020, I suspect I’ll be taking a Disney break until after all of the Epcot, Tron, etc. work is done. That feels like a good time to check out GE.


Epcot will be 2022-23 before all is said and done. I’m sure there will be other stuff under construction at that point too.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Epcot will be 2022-23 before all is said and done. I’m sure there will be other stuff under construction at that point too.



When is the estimate for the Mickey/Minnie ride inside the theater at DHS?


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> When is the estimate for the Mickey/Minnie ride inside the theater at DHS?


Well now that SWGE is opening early that may change but it was Aug/Sept.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> Well now that SWGE is opening early that may change but it was Aug/Sept.



Oh that's sooner than I expected.  Yet another reason DHS will be a mob scene for W&D.  HA!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Epcot will be 2022-23 before all is said and done. I’m sure there will be other stuff under construction at that point too.



No doubt. There’s always something, somewhere under construction. My point is I’ll probably be waiting for a bulk of what’s announced/rumored to be complete before planning my next trip after 2020. A few years will get me tron, ratatouille, GotG, Epcot spine redesign and the Mickey and Minnie ride.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm not doing marathon weekend next year, so this is slightly less relevant for me (although I'll hopefully be down there a month later for Princess, and I don't expect the lines to be that much shorter), but my take is that I'd probably try for EMH, and whatever I can't get done during EMH (or if I can manage a FP+) I just skip until a later trip. I still haven't done Flights of Passage, and I've been twice since it opened (although last trip I had a FP+ but skipped because I felt like garbage). Conversely, I did everything at Toy Story Land two days after it opened because they were having daily morning EMH and we got there stupid early. I have no problem showing up at DHS at 6:30-7ish for an 8am EMH to see Galaxy's Edge. But I know that probably wouldn't work for people with kids of certain ages because the kids would rebel if you said "6:30am."


----------



## DarthGallifrey

lhermiston said:


> No doubt. There’s always something, somewhere under construction. My point is I’ll probably be waiting for a bulk of what’s announced/rumored to be complete before planning my next trip after 2020. A few years will get me tron, ratatouille, GotG, Epcot spine redesign and the Mickey and Minnie ride.



Yeah, I am doing a couple races in 2020 but 2021 I think will be a break from at least WDW.  Might finally do Disneyland Paris that year


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I think crowds will increase at WDW overall due to SWGE. Rope drop will be probably an amazing time to ride RnRc and ToT all you want as others fight for SWGE, TSL, and MMRR.



That's pretty much my thinking too. We can get a few rides in on both ToT and RnRC before hightailing it to Epcot for mimosas.


----------



## jennamfeo

Nothing will keep me away from riding ToT and I have to take my mom to see Toy Story Land. Skipping HS is out of the question for me.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Nothing will keep me away from riding ToT and I have to take my mom to see Toy Story Land. Skipping HS is out of the question for me.


And you have to wear that shirt.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> And you have to wear that shirt.


And I gotta get a picture of me in that shirt in SWGE and you next to me rolling your eyes.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> And I gotta get a picture of me in that shirt in SWGE and you next to me rolling your eyes.


I don’t think that will be very hard.


----------



## lahobbs4

Someone talk me down: We leave for a 7 night cruise on Sept 7 and I'm SERIOUSLY considering adding a one-day park ticket before just to experience SWGE with all the crazies. Sure, it could wait until Marathon weekend but this sounds like a bigger challenge than Dopey...


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Someone talk me down: We leave for a 7 night cruise on Sept 7 and I'm SERIOUSLY considering adding a one-day park ticket before just to experience SWGE with all the crazies. Sure, it could wait until Marathon weekend but this sounds like a bigger challenge than Dopey...


No talking you down. I’d be right there with ya!


----------



## kirstie101

jennamfeo said:


> Nothing will keep me away from riding ToT and I have to take my mom to see Toy Story Land. Skipping HS is out of the question for me.


So do you think I’m making a poor decision not planning a day for HS?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> So do you think I’m making a poor decision not planning a day for HS?


If you want to avoid the crowds definitely don't go to DHS but I am thinking everything will be more crowded overall.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

I am excited to just to see the Falcon and the details of the land.  So even without FP would not skip.


----------



## jennamfeo

kirstie101 said:


> So do you think I’m making a poor decision not planning a day for HS?


This is definitely a personal decision. I was just stating that regardless of Star Wars, I personally can't travel all the way to WDW and not ride ToT at least once. I'll take down the crowds with a light saber before skipping that park. Also, I have an AP so it's easier for me to make that decision because I can just pop in, ride ToT, and go to a different park.


----------



## rteetz

WhereInFlorida said:


> I am excited to just to see the Falcon and the details of the land.  So even without FP would not skip.


Everything should be open by Marathon 2020. Right now its looking like Rise of the Resistance will open in November. RotR is the major attraction in this land.


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> Someone talk me down: We leave for a 7 night cruise on Sept 7 and I'm SERIOUSLY considering adding a one-day park ticket before just to experience SWGE with all the crazies. Sure, it could wait until Marathon weekend but this sounds like a bigger challenge than Dopey...



You're in the wrong place if you think people here are going to talk you out of anything


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> You're in the wrong place if you think people here are going to talk you out of anything


Except maybe sleeping in on consecutive mornings in January.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> If you want to avoid the crowds definitely don't go to DHS but I am thinking everything will be more crowded overall.



Absolutely. But HS is going to be a far cry from Epcot in terms of crowding, I suspect.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Absolutely. But HS is going to be a far cry from Epcot in terms of crowding, I suspect.


Yes and no. Epcot will probably still see a boost because of overall crowding and the addition of the Skyliner. The biggest boosts for Epcot will come spring 2020 when ratatouille opens.


----------



## roxymama

I know all of us hate waiting in lines.  But when you stop and think about it.  How long do we "wait" for each race to start at Disney.  Especially those of us not in Corral A.   
At least those peeps in the GE lines won't have to run a marathon after waiting for multiple hours 

So do y'all think my wait for country bears will be less now as a result of SWGE?


----------



## Neon Cactus

We've had Johnny Depp showing up in Pirates at Disneyland and Mark Hamill in Star Tours, so when will Harrison Ford be showing up in the Millennium Falcon ride?  They need to get him at Disneyland, then he can change costumes and go in the Indiana Jones ride too.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

huskies90 said:


> View attachment 387011


And that's just to ride the attraction in Disneyland when it opens in May.



Barca33Runner said:


> I will say, regardless of the waits on the attractions, Pandora is traversable now. I’m less optimistic about how long it will take GE to get to that point. My only reason for optimism is that because it is supposed to be virtually identical on both coasts there might be some minimal crowd dispersion in that way.


I also think overall popularity will play a huge part.  Flight of Passage is a tremendous attraction, but I don't think Avatar is in the same neighborhood in terms of popularity as Star Wars.  _If_ Smugglers Run and Rise of the Resistance are attractions on par with Flight of Passage, it will be very interesting to see how long before the lines calm down.  Because I still don't think Flight of Passage has acceptable standby wait times.



lhermiston said:


> I should save this for SAFD or closer to January, but how many of you are planning on skipping HS altogether marathon weekend to avoid the GE madness?


My running life won't be complete without medal photos in front the Millennium Falcon.  And just wait until Rival Run 2020.  



PrincessV said:


> I don't spend much overall time in parks during marathon weekend to start, but right now I'm thinking I'll probably visit DHS every day for an hour or two, lol! #StarWarsgeek


Only an hour or two?!?  You're optimistic.  But obviously another #StarWarsGeek here too.  



rteetz said:


> If you want to avoid the crowds definitely don't go to DHS but I am thinking everything will be more crowded overall.


I'm figuring the same thing.  The Star Tours relaunch caused attendance to increase and that was a overhaul for a 20+ year old attraction.  This involves getting to fly the Millennium Falcon.  And more.  



roxymama said:


> So do y'all think my wait for country bears will be less now as a result of SWGE?


I really want to see a Forest Moon of Endor show where the Ewoks sing like the Country Bear Jamboree.  But in Ewokese.  No translation.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> At least those peeps in the GE lines won't have to run a marathon after waiting for multiple hours


That's their loss. Hours of waiting for a 5 minute ride or months of training and hours of waiting for a 3-6 hour experience that you can customize to fit your needs and then a medal and celebration with friends. I really think we are the winners in this battle.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> We've had Johnny Depp showing up in Pirates at Disneyland and Mark Hamill in Star Tours, so when will Harrison Ford be showing up in the Millennium Falcon ride?  They need to get him at Disneyland, then he can change costumes and go in the Indiana Jones ride too.


The "ere" of the land is post episode 7 so I don't expect Harrison showing up.


----------



## lhermiston

Update: I’m out for marathon weekend 2020 (and probably 2021-22). 

I hope you’re all cool with me continuing as SAFD Master of Ceremonies.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Update: I’m out for marathon weekend 2020 (and probably 2021-22).
> 
> I hope you’re all cool with me continuing as SAFD Master of Ceremonies.


Hopefully for good reasons?


----------



## lhermiston

Dis_Yoda said:


> Hopefully for good reasons?



Totally. Just looking at my “fun/racing” budget for the next year and realizing I’d be better served to spread it around. I’m going to take my 82-year-old uncle/officiant in my wedding to an awesome baseball game, for instance.


----------



## lhermiston

Last day to vote!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness


----------



## lauracitawita

I ran a 10k in October 2018 to get a proof of time for the Princess half last month.  Can I use that same 10k race time for the half during marathon weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## The Expert

lauracitawita said:


> I ran a 10k in October 2018 to get a proof of time for the Princess half last month.  Can I use that same 10k race time for the half during marathon weekend?
> 
> Thanks!



Your POT just needs to be within two years of the race, so yes, you should still be able to use it for January 2020.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Round one of Walt Disney World March Madness is in the bag. More than 1,600 votes were cast. I applaud the four of you with the strength of conviction to vote for Primeval Whirl in the face of overwhelming adversity.

Now on to the Sweet 16 and boy, there are some doozies. Top vote getter Space Ship Earth versus Space Mountain. Magic Kingdom classics Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain. Disney original Pirates of the Caribbean versus the new kid on the block, Flight of Passage. A battle of Toy Story Land favorites. And, will PeopleMover be the Cinderalla story of the tournament?

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness

Vote wisely, friends.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Somehow, I think if my picks from this round go through, next week will be an easier group of selections.

Unfortunately, as I’ve learned many times in life, other people have terrible opinions. That could certainly derail the correct bracket from being available.

ETA: I’m already mentally preparing myself for the unjust world where Splash Mountain not only doesn’t win, but is somehow gone before the final 8.


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Round one of Walt Disney World March Madness is in the bag. More than 1,600 votes were cast. I applaud the four of you with the strength of conviction to vote for Primeval Whirl in the face of overwhelming adversity.
> 
> Now on to the Sweet 16 and boy, there are some doozies. Top vote getter Space Ship Earth versus Space Mountain. Magic Kingdom classics Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain. Disney original Pirates of the Caribbean versus the new kid on the block, Flight of Passage. A battle of Toy Story Land favorites. And, will PeopleMover be the Cinderalla story of the tournament?
> 
> https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness
> 
> Vote wisely, friends.


I will say I like Primevil Whirl, but I don’t think I could vote against whatever it was up against (I can’t remember!!) But it was a tough choice for me.


----------



## IamTrike

Those were some interesting matchups.   A couple were struggles.   I voted based on what our family would usually choose to ride given both options on a typical day, not based on overall significance or impact of the ride on the Walt Disney company.


----------



## IamTrike

MissLiss279 said:


> I will say I like Primevil Whirl, but I don’t think I could vote against whatever it was up against (I can’t remember!!) But it was a tough choice for me.


I don't dislike Primevil whirl.     To me it is the home-made turkey sandwich of amusement park rides. I'm not going to go out of my way for it, because there are much better options,  but I won't avoid it at all costs either.


----------



## JClimacus

With the late start for MW next year, Touring Plans has some relatively light crowds for that time next year. It has HS as a 3 on Monday the 13th, about as low as it ever gets. I get that the new attractions make it likely that's an underestimate, but will it get any better any other time. It seems like if you want to see GE, MW is as good a time as any.


----------



## MissLiss279

IamTrike said:


> I don't dislike Primevil whirl.     To me it is the home-made turkey sandwich of amusement park rides. I'm not going to go out of my way for it, because there are much better options,  but I won't avoid it at all costs either.


I can agree with that. I won’t wait forever for the ride - 20 min max (except when the wait time says under 20 minutes and then a ton of people get in the fastpass line and then you wait 45+ min ), but I like it.


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> With the late start for MW next year, Touring Plans has some relatively light crowds for that time next year. It has HS as a 3 on Monday the 13th, about as low as it ever gets. I get that the new attractions make it likely that's an underestimate, but will it get any better any other time. It seems like if you want to see GE, MW is as good a time as any.


TP will release updated crowd calendars soon because of SWGE. I don’t expect that to stay a 3.


----------



## rteetz

Yes I voted for Peoplemover cause it’s the best. 

FoP vs. Pirates was tough. As well as ToT vs. Big thunder.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Round one of Walt Disney World March Madness is in the bag. More than 1,600 votes were cast. I applaud the four of you with the strength of conviction to vote for Primeval Whirl in the face of overwhelming adversity.
> 
> Now on to the Sweet 16 and boy, there are some doozies. Top vote getter Space Ship Earth versus Space Mountain. Magic Kingdom classics Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain. Disney original Pirates of the Caribbean versus the new kid on the block, Flight of Passage. A battle of Toy Story Land favorites. And, will PeopleMover be the Cinderalla story of the tournament?
> 
> https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness
> 
> Vote wisely, friends.


It’s definitely getting more difficult! Round one I went with my favorites and the option that does not give me motion sickness. Round two I needed to start considering versions of different attractions. For example, the new version of Soarin’ is very easy to beat and DL’s version of IASW is far superior to WDW’s. The best example is ToT against BTMRR. At DL BTMRR would be the easy winner, but at WDW, it’s the original ToT all the way!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker checking in and voting old school and/or MK over anything else.


----------



## cavepig

Rockin or Everest that's a tough choice, Rockin' only because I've never felt sick after it.

People Mover of course - I could ride it for hours and people watch down below!

 Pirates and Thunder for me because the others make me ill.  Motion Sickness I guess finally has it's benefit for picking rides easier!


----------



## flav

In many instances, I voted thinking « if they were to remove the attraction, which one would make the overall park experience missing the most? » Also, DH suffers from motion  sickness so I would not want a Disney with just big rides that many cannot do. Of course, my favourites are my favourites.


----------



## lhermiston

JClimacus said:


> With the late start for MW next year, Touring Plans has some relatively light crowds for that time next year. It has HS as a 3 on Monday the 13th, about as low as it ever gets. I get that the new attractions make it likely that's an underestimate, but will it get any better any other time. It seems like if you want to see GE, MW is as good a time as any.



The Beauty and the Beast show will be a 3. Everything else will be a 12. 

Kidding, but only kind of. 



rteetz said:


> Yes I voted for Peoplemover cause it’s the best.
> 
> FoP vs. Pirates was tough. As well as ToT vs. Big thunder.



I voted PeopleMover, too. It’s become an oddly sentimental favorite. 

Splash over HM broke my heart, but it had to be done. ToT in an ultra close call over BTMRR and FoP over Pirates.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The Beauty and the Beast show will be a 3. Everything else will be a 12.
> 
> Kidding, but only kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> I voted PeopleMover, too. It’s become an oddly sentimental favorite.
> 
> Splash over HM broke my heart, but it had to be done. ToT in an ultra close call over BTMRR and FoP over Pirates.


I love FoP but I picked Pirates.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I love FoP but I picked Pirates.



Knowing our individual ride preferences, this amuses me to no end. I figured you would have been all over FoP. Against most other remaining rides, I would have voted against FoP, but Pirates doesn't do much for me.

Just goes to show that Walt Disney World March Madness is unpredictable!

Edited for clarity.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Knowing our individual ride preferences, this amuses me to no end. I figured you would have been all over FoP. Against most other remaining rides, I would have voted against FoP, but Pirates doesn't do much for me.
> 
> Just goes to show that Walt Disney World March Madness is unpredictable!
> 
> Edited for clarity.


It’s more nostalgia and classic Disney that got me on that one. It was tough tho.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> It’s more nostalgia and classic Disney that got me on that one. It was tough tho.



Are you old enough to feel nostalgic?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Are you old enough to feel nostalgic?


When you’ve been going to WDW since you’ve been 8 months old why not


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> The Beauty and the Beast show will be a 3. Everything else will be a 12.



This isn’t meant to be a rebuke to your specific statement, but I really don’t get the near universal hatred for this show. I found it to be pretty charming the first time I saw it and thought the live performers were good. Other than the metal benches (and the weird environmental reality of an open air amphitheater in Florida always seeming either freezing cold or surface of the sun hot) there was nothing particularly objectionable about it. 

I don’t go out of my way to watch it and I get that it’s not a Broadway production and doesn’t have the nostalgia factor of other attractions; but I really don’t understand the amount of vitriol I’ve seen about it.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> This isn’t meant to be a rebuke to your specific statement, but I really don’t get the near universal hatred for this show. I found it to be pretty charming the first time I saw it and thought the live performers were good. Other than the metal benches (and the weird environmental reality of an open air amphitheater in Florida always seeming either freezing cold or surface of the sun hot) there was nothing particularly objectionable about it.
> 
> I don’t go out of my way to watch it and I get that it’s not a Broadway production and doesn’t have the nostalgia factor of other attractions; but I really don’t understand the amount of vitriol I’ve seen about it.



No worries. I actually had no idea Beauty and the Beast had a bad rep. I've sat through it once and don't feel a strong desire to do so again, but I didn't think it was a bad experience. I just picked that HS attraction for the sake of my snarky comment and attempt at humor (could've gone with the Disney Junior attraction, but I blanked on the name).


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Suggestion...how about a dead attractions one at some point? That would fill out SAFD for a few weeks.

I’m jumping the gun and going all in on River Country, with Discovery Island(where I got crapped on by a bird) a close second.


----------



## SheHulk

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lurker checking in and voting old school and/or MK over anything else.


Same!


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> No worries. I actually had no idea Beauty and the Beast had a bad rep. I've sat through it once and don't feel a strong desire to do so again, but I didn't think it was a bad experience. I just picked that HS attraction for the sake of my snarky comment and attempt at humor (could've gone with the Disney Junior attraction, but I blanked on the name).


Haha I went to Beauty and the Beast for the first time this past summer, my sis-in-law wanted to go while the men & kids did something else. I kept looking over at her sideways with this face of disbelief, I’m sorry but I really thought it was insane (there was a woman in an ice cream sundae outfit shimmying her heart out — fun but crazy!), but sil was not returning my looks! She seemed to be... enjoying it? She loves local theater so I chalk it up to different strokes. Maybe I’m a sourpuss. I too had no idea the show had a bad rep generally. It was a full house for the show we attended.


----------



## JClimacus

rteetz said:


> I love FoP but I picked Pirates.





rteetz said:


> If you want to avoid the crowds definitely don't go to DHS but I am thinking everything will be more crowded overall.





rteetz said:


> Yes I voted for Peoplemover cause it’s the best.
> 
> FoP vs. Pirates was tough. As well as ToT vs. Big thunder.



Pirates is the ultimate Disney attraction. It's an original Disney attraction (I remember being enthralled in 1978), so for me the memories and nostalgia it generates are almost unbearable. And it's also simply very good. The animatronics have stood up over time, and I didn't mind when it broke down right as I was about to debark and I listened to Johnny Depp's monologue a dozen times in a row. I could have sat there and listened to it all afternoon. Typically when we are at MK the rest of the family moves on and I ride Pirates a half dozen times in a row. The ultimate Disney magic as far as I'm concerned. But then I'm the kind of guy who finds something he likes and never tires of it. Maybe why I've been married 32 years.


----------



## rteetz

JClimacus said:


> Pirates is the ultimate Disney attraction. It's an original Disney attraction (I remember being enthralled in 1978), so for me the memories and nostalgia it generates are almost unbearable. And it's also simply very good. The animatronics have stood up over time, and I didn't mind when it broke down right as I was about to debark and I listened to Johnny Depp's monologue a dozen times in a row. I could have sat there and listened to it all afternoon. Typically when we are at MK the rest of the family moves on and I ride Pirates a half dozen times in a row. The ultimate Disney magic as far as I'm concerned. But then I'm the kind of guy who finds something he likes and never tires of it. Maybe why I've been married 32 years.


Pirates is not an opening day attraction tho. opened in 1967 at Disneyland and then 1973 at WDW after people complained it was there. I do agree it’s an ultimate Disney attraction. It created a major film franchise and has been replicated in Tokyo, Paris, and Shanghai. FoP is incredible but nothing screams Disney attraction like Pirates and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> Suggestion...how about a dead attractions one at some point? That would fill out SAFD for a few weeks.
> 
> I’m jumping the gun and going all in on River Country, with Discovery Island(where I got crapped on by a bird) a close second.



If you can come up with a list of 32 or 16 and build the bracket, I’m game. 

Let’s be real, though, Stitch is winning that in a landslide.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> If you can come up with a list of 32 or 16 and build the bracket, I’m game.
> 
> Let’s be real, though, Stitch is winning that in a landslide.


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> If you can come up with a list of 32 or 16 and build the bracket, I’m game.
> 
> Let’s be real, though, Stitch is winning that in a landslide.



Horizons
World of Motion
20,000 leagues under the sea
Mr Toads wild ride
snow whites scary adventure
Sky Buckets
Captain EO
Body Wars
ExtraTerrorestrial
Malestrom
Journey Into Imagination( original one with dream finder)
Honey I shrunk the audience 

Are some of the ones that would be on my list


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Ill have to leave out Mr. Toad since I am going to ride it in September.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> If you can come up with a list of 32 or 16 and build the bracket, I’m game.
> 
> Let’s be real, though, Stitch is winning that in a landslide.


I love Stitch - I mean I do have a dog named Gantu


----------



## Neon Cactus

Barca33Runner said:


> This isn’t meant to be a rebuke to your specific statement, but I really don’t get the near universal hatred for this show. I found it to be pretty charming the first time I saw it and thought the live performers were good. Other than the metal benches (and the weird environmental reality of an open air amphitheater in Florida always seeming either freezing cold or surface of the sun hot) there was nothing particularly objectionable about it.
> 
> I don’t go out of my way to watch it and I get that it’s not a Broadway production and doesn’t have the nostalgia factor of other attractions; but I really don’t understand the amount of vitriol I’ve seen about it.



I don't necessarily hate it, but it just really, really bothers me that it's out of order.  Opening with Be Our Guest instead of Belle just irritates me.  That and the beast's growl sounding like a 5 year old kid trying to sound like a lion.


----------



## Neon Cactus

IamTrike said:


> Horizons
> World of Motion
> 20,000 leagues under the sea
> Mr Toads wild ride
> snow whites scary adventure
> Sky Buckets
> Captain EO
> Body Wars
> ExtraTerrorestrial
> Malestrom
> Journey Into Imagination( original one with dream finder)
> Honey I shrunk the audience
> 
> Are some of the ones that would be on my list



Good ones!  Here are some others:

Great Movie Ride
Studios Tram Tour
Disney Animation Tour
Ellen's Energy Adventure
Universe of Energy
Cranium Command
Food Rocks
Kitchen Kabaret
Dreamflight
Davy Crockett's Canoes

I was kind of surprised at some of my votes, I guess I'm more of a traditionalist than even I thought - Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Small World, Peoplemover.  Tower is my favorite, so that was fairly easy, even over Thunder Mountain.  The tough one for me is Everest vs RNR.  I've already changed my vote a few times on that.  Right now it's Everest, the unique design and going backwards has me overlooking that the Yeti doesn't work.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Neon Cactus said:


> I don't necessarily hate it, but it just really, really bothers me that it's out of order.  Opening with Be Our Guest instead of Belle just irritates me.  That and the beast's growl sounding like a 5 year old kid trying to sound like a lion.



I'd have no problem if they replaced it with something better and no argument that they could do better if they were interested in making a change. I had just heard a lot of hate for it recently and it kind of surprised me. Maybe the vitriol I've heard was more anecdotal to my own experience than it was to the actual general perception of the attraction.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> Good ones!  Here are some others:
> 
> Great Movie Ride
> Studios Tram Tour
> Disney Animation Tour
> Ellen's Energy Adventure
> Universe of Energy
> Cranium Command
> Food Rocks
> Kitchen Kabaret
> Dreamflight
> Davy Crockett's Canoes


And American Idol Experience 
Country Bear Vacation Hoedown
Tiki Room under new management 
Communicore
Magic Journeys 
SSE with Walter Cronkite or Jeremy Irons
Mickey Mouse Revue
Millennium Village 
Pleasure Island

Shall I keep going


----------



## Neon Cactus

Barca33Runner said:


> I'd have no problem if they replaced it with something better and no argument that they could do better if they were interested in making a change. I had just heard a lot of hate for it recently and it kind of surprised me. Maybe the vitriol I've heard was more anecdotal to my own experience than it was to the actual general perception of the attraction.



I wonder if they will replace it when they open the Sing Along attraction in EPCOT.  They used to have a really good Hunchback of Notre Dame show at the Studios.  Hercules and Tangled would be good there.  Disney really doesn't have a shortage of possibilities.


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> And American Idol Experience
> Country Bear Vacation Hoedown
> Tiki Room under new management
> Communicore
> Magic Journeys
> SSE with Walter Cronkite or Jeremy Irons
> Mickey Mouse Revue
> Millennium Village
> Pleasure Island
> 
> Shall I keep going


. I really liked the Jeremy Irons version of SSE.  I rode the Cronkite version but I don’t remember it. 

There’s also shark reef at typhoon lagoon.

The two things I wish I could have tried are:
surfing at the Polynesian with the wave machine
Snorkeling with fish in storm along bay.


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> Suggestion...how about a dead attractions one at some point? That would fill out SAFD for a few weeks.
> 
> I’m jumping the gun and going all in on River Country, with Discovery Island(where I got crapped on by a bird) a close second.


. 
I never got to visit discovery island.  I like looking around it when we rent pontoon boats.



Professor_Cookie said:


> Ill have to leave out Mr. Toad since I am going to ride it in September.


Yeah I wasn’t sure if we should exclude stuff that’s still available at other parks.  



Neon Cactus said:


> Good ones!  Here are some others:
> 
> 
> I was kind of surprised at some of my votes, I guess I'm more of a traditionalist than even I thought - Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Small World, Peoplemover.  Tower is my favorite, so that was fairly easy, even over Thunder Mountain.  The tough one for me is Everest vs RNR.  I've already changed my vote a few times on that.  Right now it's Everest, the unique design and going backwards has me overlooking that the Yeti doesn't work.


 RNRR is good but I think Everest is a more unique coaster.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

IamTrike said:


> .
> I never got to visit discovery island.  I like looking around it when we rent pontoon boats.
> 
> 
> Yeah I wasn’t sure if we should exclude stuff that’s still available at other parks.
> 
> RNRR is good but I think Everest is a more unique coaster.


But then again I feel like I would have to leave out 20k leagues even though the submarine voyage exists at DL and I’m not sure I want to do that, so Mr Toad will stay in the hypothetical bracket because he should have stayed at MK.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Speaking of defunct WDW.


----------



## steph0808

1. The Beauty and the Beast show is always on my list to see at DHS. I love the show. 
2. Tower of Terror vs. Big Thunder Mountain Railroad? 
3. Toy Story Mania vs Slinky Dog Dash? 
4. Are you people sadists?!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

steph0808 said:


> 4. Are you people sadists?!



I thought that was established long ago.


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> But then again I feel like I would have to leave out 20k leagues even though the submarine voyage exists at DL and I’m not sure I want to do that, so Mr Toad will stay in the hypothetical bracket because he should have stayed at MK.


But the submarine voyage at DL isn't 20,000 Leagues  themed anymore,  its a Nemo ride  (Finding not Captain) .   Tokyo Disneyland still has a 20,000 leagues ride, but the ride technology isn't quite the same.   DL Paris has a Nautilus themed walkthrough.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: these are getting difficult! My choice process has turned into this: "If all of these were lined up right next to each other, with a zero minute wait, which ones would I run to first?"

I can't wait until we have a bracket thing for WDW food. I would be ALL OVER that one.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lahobbs4 said:


> "If all of these were lined up right next to each other, with a zero minute wait, which ones would I run to first?"



This strategy doesn’t work for me because my preconceived notions and my mind immediately shifting to economy of time spent. I would almost certainly choose FoP in that context because it is normally the longest wait. It’s the same when I’m setting up FP+. I’ve gotten better at using them on my favorite rides, but I am still influenced heavily by my desire to maximize time saved waiting in line with my FP+.

This isn’t to criticize your methodology, merely more proof to myself that I am a crazy person.


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> This strategy doesn’t work for me because my preconceived notions and my mind immediately shifting to economy of time spent. I would almost certainly choose FoP in that context because it is normally the longest wait. It’s the same when I’m setting up FP+. I’ve gotten better at using them on my favorite rides, but I am still influenced heavily by my desire to maximize time saved waiting in line with my FP+.
> 
> This isn’t to criticize your methodology, merely more proof to myself that I am a crazy person.



I actually had the same line of though.   I tried to base it more on standard wait time for that attraction.   Given a 0 wait time for PeopleMover and any attraction with a typically long wait I would almost always select the option that would normally have a long wait time.  I tried to think about a typical trip, if I didn't have any fastpasses and was going to wake up in the morning and go stand in the typical standby line for an attraction which would I choose.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> I can't wait until we have a bracket thing for WDW food. I would be ALL OVER that one.



Oh god. I can’t even imagine how to pull that off. You mean actual menu items?

I could see doing a tournament of restaurants some time...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Oh god. I can’t even imagine how to pull that off. You mean actual menu items?
> 
> I could see doing a tournament of restaurants some time...


A bracket of just snacks


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> A bracket of just snacks


or drinks...


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> Oh god. I can’t even imagine how to pull that off. You mean actual menu items?
> 
> I could see doing a tournament of restaurants some time...



Restaurants, yes. Snacks, yes. I'm here for any and all discussions of food


----------



## steph0808

I based my bracket selections on "If I only had time to ride one thing, which one of these rides would I choose?"


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> I'd have no problem if they replaced it with something better and no argument that they could do better if they were interested in making a change. I had just heard a lot of hate for it recently and it kind of surprised me. Maybe the vitriol I've heard was more anecdotal to my own experience than it was to the actual general perception of the attraction.



Didn't they use that theater for the music of Pixar live show?  I remember hearing really good things about that, but we never got to experience it.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

IamTrike said:


> But the submarine voyage at DL isn't 20,000 Leagues  themed anymore,  its a Nemo ride  (Finding not Captain) .   Tokyo Disneyland still has a 20,000 leagues ride, but the ride technology isn't quite the same.   DL Paris has a Nautilus themed walkthrough.



The submarine voyage at DL was not 20k leagues themed?


----------



## broadsheet

rteetz said:


> A bracket of just snacks



A snacket!!


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> The submarine voyage at DL was not 20k leagues themed?


 No when it opened it was just "Submarine Voyage" not 20K leagues under the sea.  In the 2000s it was revamped as Finding Nemo's Submarine voyage.  It's still really neat and the Lagoon is really cool looking at night.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> A bracket of just snacks



Maybe. Or a snack division in the food tournament. Four divisions: snacks, counter service, table service and signature dining. 



huskies90 said:


> or drinks...



@Keels is in charge of that.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

IamTrike said:


> . I really liked the Jeremy Irons version of SSE.  I rode the Cronkite version but I don’t remember it.
> 
> There’s also shark reef at typhoon lagoon.
> 
> The two things I wish I could have tried are:
> surfing at the Polynesian with the wave machine
> Snorkeling with fish in storm along bay.


I’ve got the shark reef under my belt. Sucked a bunch of water in when the rays swam at me.


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> I’ve got the shark reef under my belt. Sucked a bunch of water in when the rays swam at me.


The shark reef was a neat experience.    The fish in Stormalong bay is just such a bonkers idea it would have been really neat to experience.  I don't think they had it long though as I can't seem to even find pictures of the Beach Club/Yacht Club that show it.  I think they only had it for about a year in 1990 or 1991


----------



## IamTrike

I also wish I could see Spectromagic again.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I also wish I could see Spectromagic again.


Me too... Loved that parade and how it connected to Wishes.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Oh god. I can’t even imagine how to pull that off. You mean actual menu items?
> 
> I could see doing a tournament of restaurants some time...


Boma!



IamTrike said:


> No when it opened it was just "Submarine Voyage" not 20K leagues under the sea.  In the 2000s it was revamped as Finding Nemo's Submarine voyage.  It's still really neat and the Lagoon is really cool looking at night.


Before my time, they actually had real live mermaids! I’m not sure if it was a promotional thing, or a regular feature.


----------



## IamTrike

CDKG said:


> Before my time, they actually had real live mermaids! I’m not sure if it was a promotional thing, or a regular feature.


  The articles I've found say they were there in the summers from 64-67. 

The closest thing they have to that in florida is Weeki Wachee.  It's not a bad day trip from DisneyWorld and the paddleboarding from there is really nice.


----------



## pinkxray

I booked our room last night! I put a deposit down for Pop for Fri-Mon. Wish we could stay longer but my high schooler usually has midterms starting that Tues.


----------



## YawningDodo

Fun trivia fact (well, fun for me) regarding Disneyland's Submarine Voyages and the subject of mermaids:

The Sip  'n Dip Lounge in Great Falls (dubbed The Campiest Place on Earth by the NY Times) features live mermaids swimming in a hotel pool you can see into from a window in the tiki bar. According to the owner, the decorations in the pool were inspired by the submarine ride at Disneyland, and when she heard the ride was shut down for a refurb she wrote to Disney...and Disney sent her a box of seaweed from the ride. 

Makes a good local story, at least.


----------



## kirstie101

Had my first Dopey nightmare last night! Hoping theres not many more of those!


----------



## IamTrike

YawningDodo said:


> Fun trivia fact (well, fun for me) regarding Disneyland's Submarine Voyages and the subject of mermaids:
> 
> The Sip  'n Dip Lounge in Great Falls (dubbed The Campiest Place on Earth by the NY Times) features live mermaids swimming in a hotel pool you can see into from a window in the tiki bar. According to the owner, the decorations in the pool were inspired by the submarine ride at Disneyland, and when she heard the ride was shut down for a refurb she wrote to Disney...and Disney sent her a box of seaweed from the ride.
> 
> Makes a good local story, at least.


That's really neat.  I was excited when I saw Great Falls as I thought that might be close to my parents house in Great Falls virginia.  It looks like this place is in Great Falls, Montana. 



kirstie101 said:


> Had my first Dopey nightmare last night! Hoping theres not many more of those!


Just wait until taper time.


----------



## YawningDodo

IamTrike said:


> That's really neat.  I was excited when I saw Great Falls as I thought that might be close to my parents house in Great Falls virginia.  It looks like this place is in Great Falls, Montana.



Oh, yeah. I forgot to specify! We're about halfway between Glacier National Park and Yellowstone. It's not as "soul-deadening" as the NYT would have you believe.


----------



## IamTrike

YawningDodo said:


> It's not as "soul-deadening" as the NYT would have you believe.



That sounds like something they should use in their tourist marketing material.


----------



## Olallamom

I have finally decided my plan for Marathon weekend 2020. I ran the Dopey this year and finished strong but my running goal is to PR my next Marathon which will be the Phoenix in Feb 2020. So I am going to run the 10k and half.
It will be a shorter trip and my sister will join in the fun. DVC all booked.
Marathon weekend is my favorite rundisney event.


----------



## lhermiston

Don’t forget to vote!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness


----------



## kirstie101

Does anyone know if being a Disneyland AP holder allows me  to register during AP registration for marathon weekend or is that just for WDW AP holders?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> Does anyone know if being a Disneyland AP holder allows me  to register during AP registration for marathon weekend or is that just for WDW AP holders?


Yes a DL AP would work.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> Yes a DL AP would work.


Thank you! We're actually in DL when normal reg opens and now I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Here’s another ap question. Does it have to be activated? Or is the voucher okay?


----------



## MissLiss279

Professor_Cookie said:


> Here’s another ap question. Does it have to be activated? Or is the voucher okay?


The voucher allowed me to access the link through the pass holder page. I do have a trip planned (with fast passes booked) for April.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Guess who is packing for a Disneyland trip today??  

In 2020 news, have brought up marathon weekend a couple of times and my husband just stares at me like I have lost my mind.  Plan to bring it up again during our stay at Anaheim when he is all relaxed and happy.


----------



## Kerry1957

Professor_Cookie said:


> Here’s another ap question. Does it have to be activated? Or is the voucher okay?



As @MissLiss279 mentioned, you can although you may have to call the AP phone number ahead of time. I have an AP voucher (not yet activated) and called to have them push some button in their system so that I could get fast passes for an upcoming trip. I was able to register for the W&D half marathon yesterday during the early signup.

You should be able to tell today if your APs are in the system by signing in to the main Disney World page (disneyworld.disney.go.com), signing in, and them clicking on My Disney Experience. At the very bottom of the drop down menu you should see "Annual Passholder Types, Benefits, and Discount". If your APs are in the system you should be able to follow the next few links and be able to register today for the W&D races.


----------



## YawningDodo

So...this all got hashed out in another thread where I asked for and received some great advice and then had to come to a tough decision for myself. I'm going to bow out of my plans for the 2020 marathon weekend, as I want to take more time and get a couple of half marathons under my belt before tackling the WDW marathon (which will still be my first marathon and my first runDisney event). I'm planning to hit it in 2021 for WDW's 50th instead now. I'll probably still lurk in this thread this year, though!


----------



## MissLiss279

Kerry1957 said:


> As @MissLiss279 mentioned, you can although you may have to call the AP phone number ahead of time. I have an AP voucher (not yet activated) and called to have them push some button in their system so that I could get fast passes for an upcoming trip. I was able to register for the W&D half marathon yesterday during the early signup.
> 
> You should be able to tell today if your APs are in the system by signing in to the main Disney World page (disneyworld.disney.go.com), signing in, and them clicking on My Disney Experience. At the very bottom of the drop down menu you should see "Annual Passholder Types, Benefits, and Discount". If your APs are in the system you should be able to follow the next few links and be able to register today for the W&D races.


Good point. I’m not sure if they needed to do something in order to allow fastpasses or access benefits. I upgraded an old ticket a few weeks ago to an AP. I had already made fastpasses for Star Wars Race Weekend, and I had asked to make sure it wouldn’t void my fastpasses before I did that, and they told me I would be fine. And then I also registered for Wine & Dine yesterday with no issues.


----------



## Kerry1957

YawningDodo said:


> So...this all got hashed out in another thread where I asked for and received some great advice and then had to come to a tough decision for myself. I'm going to bow out of my plans for the 2020 marathon weekend, as I want to take more time and get a couple of half marathons under my belt before tackling the WDW marathon (which will still be my first marathon and my first runDisney event). I'm planning to hit it in 2021 for WDW's 50th instead now. I'll probably still lurk in this thread this year, though!



I think you made the right call. Just because something is possible (running the full this January) does not imply you should. You have a greater chance of having a wonderful first marathon experience if you are confident and respectful of the distance by having run several half's.


----------



## michigandergirl

Mickey Momma said:


> have brought up marathon weekend a couple of times and my husband just stares at me like I have lost my mind.



That is the same reaction I got! 
I'll try again later too...


----------



## jhoannam

Hi everyone! One of my running partners just told me she can’t make it for the 2020 marathon weekend, her daughter is getting married so she can’t fit it into her budget. 

I have another friend that might go. I don’t mind going alone, I just like the savings from splitting room costs.


----------



## lhermiston

Last day to vote for round 2!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> I love FoP but I picked Pirates.


If we're talking Disney World only, Flight of Passage in a landslide and it's not even close.  In this west coaster's opinion, Disney World does not have Pirates of the Caribbean.  Instead it has a Navi River Journey length boat ride that features periodic show scenes with pirates.  In fact, for those who have never been to Disneyland, there are many scenes in the POTC movies that are nowhere to be found in Florida, but are all taken directly from the 15 minute long attraction in Disneyland.  I voted for Pirates because I love the Disneyland version.  



rteetz said:


> Tiki Room under new management


I'm still convinced that fire was started by the tiki gods getting angry over what the new management did.  



steph0808 said:


> 4. Are you people sadists?!


Well, some of my non runner friends called Dopey 2019 my "death trip."  



Professor_Cookie said:


> The submarine voyage at DL was not 20k leagues themed?


Random fun fact:  When the Submarine Voyage opened in 1959, Walt Disney owned the 3rd largest submarine fleet in the entire world.  



CDKG said:


> Before my time, they actually had real live mermaids! I’m not sure if it was a promotional thing, or a regular feature.


It more or less ended because some guests would jump into the water and try to swim out to the mermaids.  The interviews with the mermaids are interesting.  



kirstie101 said:


> Had my first Dopey nightmare last night! Hoping theres not many more of those!


I had a few strange ones.  Not really nightmares per se, but strange running dreams.  



kirstie101 said:


> Does anyone know if being a Disneyland AP holder allows me  to register during AP registration for marathon weekend or is that just for WDW AP holders?


I used my Disneyland AP to register for 2017 Dark Side.  



Professor_Cookie said:


> Here’s another ap question. Does it have to be activated? Or is the voucher okay?


I know for FP+, having purchased the park tickets and linking it to your MDE is sufficient.  



YawningDodo said:


> I'm planning to hit it in 2021 for WDW's 50th instead now. I'll probably still lurk in this thread this year, though!


Lurk away and please don't be afraid to ask questions.  This community is a major reason why I even decided to attempt the marathon, but far more importantly, this community helped me learn things that directly helped me finish and truly enjoy the marathon, challenges and all.  One runner shared her unsuccessful first attempt at a marathon with me and I can truly say that her experience helped me make peace with signing up even though I knew failure could happen.  It had been years since I entered a race knowing that I might actually fail.  



Kerry1957 said:


> I think you made the right call. Just because something is possible (running the full this January) does not imply you should. You have a greater chance of having a wonderful first marathon experience if you are confident and respectful of the distance by having run several half's.


I've shared this many times around here, but it took me years to actually want to run a marathon.  In my case, various runDisney experiences over the years helped break down the mental barriers that kept me from ever wanting to even run a marathon.  While I started running in 2011, I didn't run consistently until 2014 and didn't even seriously consider the marathon (and Dopey) until 2018.  I think I shared this in @YawningDodo thread, but I'll share it again here.  Having multiple half marathons under my belt made a huge difference in the marathon for me.  I could draw on past experience in the race itself, but for me it was probably even more important that I was able to learn from my experiences in the half marathon.  Long story short, I made a lot of small mistakes in earlier half marathons that could have ruined my marathon, but because I learned from them, including some I didn't even know I was making until well into marathon training, I was better able to prepare myself for the marathon itself.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> If we're talking Disney World only, Flight of Passage in a landslide and it's not even close. In this west coaster's opinion, Disney World does not have Pirates of the Caribbean. Instead it has a Navi River Journey length boat ride that features periodic show scenes with pirates. In fact, for those who have never been to Disneyland, there are many scenes in the POTC movies that are nowhere to be found in Florida, but are all taken directly from the 15 minute long attraction in Disneyland. I voted for Pirates because I love the Disneyland version.


I haven’t been to Disneyland yet but I think calling it equivalent NRJ is a major stretch and I love Pandora. Disneyland and WDW’s Pirates are not meant to be equivalent either. If we get down too it Shanghai has the best Pirates


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been to Disneyland yet but I think calling it equivalent NRJ is a major stretch and I love Pandora. Disneyland and WDW’s Pirates are not meant to be equivalent either. If we get down too it Shanghai has the best Pirates



Random story...Pirates was my favorite ride at DL until my family and I were stuck on it for 50 minutes! We were right by the pirate sitting in the mud with the pig. We were one of the last boats to be evacuated and it involved a cast member wearing chest waders pushing our boat back to a place where we could get out of it. My son had only been potty trained for about three months at the time and I was scared the whole time we were stuck that he was going to announce he had to go to the bathroom. When we emerged from underground we were actually no longer in the park. All the cast members directing us back kept telling us will get you back in the park real fast. And it was about a 10 minute walk until we magically emerged through a door in New Orleans Square. After that incident it took my son about three years before we could get him back on Pirates.  My knows-no-fear daughter on the other hand wanted to go on it the next day!


----------



## SheHulk

Just got out of Captain Marvel aaaaand now I know what I want to wear for the marathon. I hope they come out with pre-printed tech shirts like they have for Captain America for instance.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Come on come on come on...I wanna vote again


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> Come on come on come on...I wanna vote again



I’m ready for vote time too.


----------



## jmasgat

Yippee..... I was first to vote for the round of 8!  (Yeah, it's the little things that make us happy)


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> Just got out of Captain Marvel aaaaand now I know what I want to wear for the marathon. I hope they come out with pre-printed tech shirts like they have for Captain America for instance.



Just checked and they have some on Amazon, long and short sleeve. If they are of similar quality to the super hero shirts I’ve ordered, you’ll definitely want a base layer underneath for anything under 50 degrees because they’re very thin. Fun shirts though!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney I’m drowning my sorrows in Splash Mountain not making the Elite 8. 

Four really interesting showdowns remain. Two battles of classic Magic Kingdom attractions, a roller coaster throwdown and a clash between the titans of Hollywood Studios. 

How will you vote? Who goes onto the Final 4?

My picks: Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space and ToT. 

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I voted for People Mover, Space Mountain, Pirates and Toy Story


----------



## Bree

SheHulk said:


> Just got out of Captain Marvel aaaaand now I know what I want to wear for the marathon. I hope they come out with pre-printed tech shirts like they have for Captain America for instance.



Fit4aPrincess and iglowrunning on Etsy can make you one. They may already have some, but I didn’t look.


----------



## CDKG

I’m down to Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Carribean, Space Mountain (although I haven’t rode it in years due to motion sickness) and my personal WDW favorite... Tower of Terror!


----------



## Barca33Runner

My vote is clearly inconsequential so I've moved on. I will proceed under the assumption that the eventual winner is the restrooms in the Frontierland/Adventureland pass through. See everyone for SAFD in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CDKG

Barca33Runner said:


> My vote is clearly inconsequential so I've moved on. I will proceed under the assumption that the eventual winner is the restrooms in the Frontierland/Adventureland pass through. See everyone for SAFD in about 3 weeks.


Ooh, a WDW restroom bracket! Will it be the Tangled Toilets or Epcot’s America Pavilion for the win? As runners who are constantly hydrating (in various ways...) that would be a good one!


----------



## Neon Cactus

This round was easier for me than the last round.  Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Tower.  Space vs Everest was tough but I went with Everest.


----------



## SheHulk

Neon Cactus said:


> This round was easier for me than the last round.  Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Tower.  Space vs Everest was tough but I went with Everest.


Twinsies! That Final Four is shaping up to be a classic!


----------



## IamTrike

This weeks tournament was tough I could see reasons for both sides in every match up.




CDKG said:


> Ooh, a WDW restroom bracket! Will it be the Tangled Toilets or Epcot’s America Pavilion for the win? As runners who are constantly hydrating (in various ways...) that would be a good one!


I’ve often joked that I want to create a version of yelp that’s only for Disney bathrooms.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

kirstie101 said:


> Random story...Pirates was my favorite ride at DL until my family and I were stuck on it for 50 minutes! We were right by the pirate sitting in the mud with the pig. We were one of the last boats to be evacuated and it involved a cast member wearing chest waders pushing our boat back to a place where we could get out of it. My son had only been potty trained for about three months at the time and I was scared the whole time we were stuck that he was going to announce he had to go to the bathroom. When we emerged from underground we were actually no longer in the park. All the cast members directing us back kept telling us will get you back in the park real fast. And it was about a 10 minute walk until we magically emerged through a door in New Orleans Square. After that incident it took my son about three years before we could get him back on Pirates.  My knows-no-fear daughter on the other hand wanted to go on it the next day!


This happened to us last February.  We were so relieved when they finally turned off the audio, and it was kinda cool being led backstage and back in through New Orleans Square.  Luckily this was on day 5 of a long DL trip so we weren't feeling rushed to get the next thing, and all of my kids were safely potty trained!


----------



## ZellyB

This was the easiest round for me.  Pirates, ToT, Everest and Mansion.


----------



## lahobbs4

Since the W&D 5K course was changed so drastically, do you think anything will be changed for MW? Man, I would love to have our 5K go through Animal Kingdom. That is one of the most magical experiences in the dark!


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> Since the W&D 5K course was changed so drastically, do you think anything will be changed for MW? Man, I would love to have our 5K go through Animal Kingdom. That is one of the most magical experiences in the dark!


Doubtful. They want them all to be uniform to save costs.


----------



## Keels

For anyone looking for a room before they become available for general booking, I was able to secure a Getaways Group block for Marathon Weekend (Jan 8-14) for Pop ($122/night), Caribbean Beach ($192/night) and Wilderness Lodge ($367/night), plus tax and the normal add-ons like price per extra adult.

I have until April 5 to lock in this rate and need 10 booking commitments to make it happen, but after that I'll have until 45 days out to add rooms at the rates listed above. Unlike other group rates (TAs, Charities) there are no ticket or bib requirements. 

If you're interested, let me know!


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> For anyone looking for a room before they become available for general booking, I was able to secure a Getaways Group block for Marathon Weekend (Jan 8-14) for Pop ($122/night), Caribbean Beach ($192/night) and Wilderness Lodge ($367/night), plus tax and the normal add-ons like price per extra adult.
> 
> I have until April 5 to lock in this rate and need 10 booking commitments to make it happen, but after that I'll have until 45 days out to add rooms at the rates listed above. Unlike other group rates (TAs, Charities) there are no ticket or bib requirements.
> 
> If you're interested, let me know!



I'm very tempted to go with the Caribbean Beach Resort, even though it's not one of my favorites.  Has there been any confirmation that the Skyliner will be operating from CBR by the time MW rolls around?  @rteetz, you got any inside info on that front?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I'm very tempted to go with the Caribbean Beach Resort, even though it's not one of my favorites.  Has there been any confirmation that the Skyliner will be operating from CBR by the time MW rolls around?  @rteetz, you got any inside info on that front?


Skyliner will be operating before Star Wars opens so yes it will be open well before MW.


----------



## kirstie101

Keels said:


> For anyone looking for a room before they become available for general booking, I was able to secure a Getaways Group block for Marathon Weekend (Jan 8-14) for Pop ($122/night), Caribbean Beach ($192/night) and Wilderness Lodge ($367/night), plus tax and the normal add-ons like price per extra adult.
> 
> I have until April 5 to lock in this rate and need 10 booking commitments to make it happen, but after that I'll have until 45 days out to add rooms at the rates listed above. Unlike other group rates (TAs, Charities) there are no ticket or bib requirements.
> 
> If you're interested, let me know!





camaker said:


> I'm very tempted to go with the Caribbean Beach Resort, even though it's not one of my favorites.  Has there been any confirmation that the Skyliner will be operating from CBR by the time MW rolls around?  @rteetz, you got any inside info on that front?



Hmmm also very tempted to go with CBR at that rate. Currently have POFQ booked and was looking forward to staying there. Can anyone chime in on their experience with CBR on race weekends and if its worth staying there to get a better rate? Pop is not an option for us at this time as there are 3, possibly 4 of us sharing the room and we want the extra space the moderates offer. If I was going solo I'd be booking Pop. 

@Keels Sending you a message!


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> Hmmm also very tempted to go with CBR at that rate. Currently have POFQ booked and was looking forward to staying there. Can anyone chime in on their experience with CBR on race weekends and if its worth staying there to get a better rate? Pop is not an option for us at this time as there are 3, possibly 4 of us sharing the room and we want the extra space the moderates offer. If I was going solo I'd be booking Pop


I haven't done CBR for a race weekend. I am booked there for Wine and Dine and likely will stay there on this rate for marathon weekend.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I haven't done CBR for a race weekend. I am booked there for Wine and Dine and likely will stay there on this rate for marathon weekend.


Did you book the Pirate room?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Did you book the Pirate room?


LOL no.


----------



## Kerry1957

rteetz said:


> LOL no.


The Panda room?


----------



## rteetz

Kerry1957 said:


> The Panda room?


Thankfully Disney doesn't have that category.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Thankfully Disney doesn't have that category.


Yet...


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Yet...


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


>


Pretty sure you have hit your eyeroll quota for the day.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Pretty sure you have hit your eyeroll quota for the day.


Cliff gave me them all back so I have a lot in stock.


----------



## Desdemona924

kirstie101 said:


> Hmmm also very tempted to go with CBR at that rate. Currently have POFQ booked and was looking forward to staying there. Can anyone chime in on their experience with CBR on race weekends and if its worth staying there to get a better rate? Pop is not an option for us at this time as there are 3, possibly 4 of us sharing the room and we want the extra space the moderates offer. If I was going solo I'd be booking Pop.
> 
> @Keels Sending you a message!





Princess KP said:


> Did you book the Pirate room?



I was there, in a pirate room, for W&D. I liked it a lot. There was a bus stop near the room, so I didn't have to walk far for the bus. It did then have to go to Aruba and Jamaica (pretty sure I got those right), so give a little extra time if you like to be early and you take the bus. I know there are complaints about the size of the resort, but I don't find it all that bad. I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## FFigawi

kirstie101 said:


> Hmmm also very tempted to go with CBR at that rate. Currently have POFQ booked and was looking forward to staying there. Can anyone chime in on their experience with CBR on race weekends and if its worth staying there to get a better rate? Pop is not an option for us at this time as there are 3, possibly 4 of us sharing the room and we want the extra space the moderates offer. If I was going solo I'd be booking Pop.



We stayed at CBR several years ago and had no issues or problems. The buses in the morning made the full loop around the property, and I was able to hop on one to the start without waiting in line at all. Not sure if that's still true today, though.


----------



## IamTrike

Keels said:


> For anyone looking for a room before they become available for general booking, I was able to secure a Getaways Group block for Marathon Weekend (Jan 8-14) for Pop ($122/night), Caribbean Beach ($192/night) and Wilderness Lodge ($367/night), plus tax and the normal add-ons like price per extra adult.
> 
> I have until April 5 to lock in this rate and need 10 booking commitments to make it happen, but after that I'll have until 45 days out to add rooms at the rates listed above. Unlike other group rates (TAs, Charities) there are no ticket or bib requirements.
> 
> If you're interested, let me know!



That's really interesting.  I've heard later this year the rates at POP/AOA are going to go up for the skyliner, so that seems like a really good price.  I am definitely interested.



rteetz said:


> I haven't done CBR for a race weekend. I am booked there for Wine and Dine and likely will stay there on this rate for marathon weekend.


We stayed there for princess this year.    We were in Jamaica and there was a race bus stop close to the room.    Unfortunately the Buses seemed to start at the main area and then go to the Jamaica stop, so on race mornings by the time they got to our stop the buses were mostly full.


----------



## Dis5150

So for Pop would it be $122x2 for 2 in a room? Sorry, I am confused, lol!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> So for Pop would it be $122x2 for 2 in a room? Sorry, I am confused, lol!


No its $122 for 2. After 2 it goes up in price. So if you add a third or fourth person the price increases. This is normal with any Disney room really.


----------



## cburnett11

Dis5150 said:


> So for Pop would it be $122x2 for 2 in a room? Sorry, I am confused, lol!



I'm guessing it's $122 plus tax per night for a room with 2 adults.  Each additional adult (beyond those first 2) would likely add $15 (or whatever it is now) per night.


----------



## flav

camaker said:


> I'm very tempted to go with the Caribbean Beach Resort, even though it's not one of my favorites.  Has there been any confirmation that the Skyliner will be operating from CBR by the time MW rolls around?  @rteetz, you got any inside info on that front?


Any insight as wether there will be enough buses for those who cannot take the Skyliner by fear of heights?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> Any insight as wether there will be enough buses for those who cannot take the Skyliner by fear of heights?


My recommendation would be to avoid the Skyliner resorts if you don't want to ride the Skyliner. They building these to cut down on bus use.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

flav said:


> Any insight as wether there will be enough buses for those who cannot take the Skyliner by fear of heights?


As the monorail hotels don’t get buses for some races, I would work on having to take the skyline trip possibly.


----------



## camaker

flav said:


> Any insight as wether there will be enough buses for those who cannot take the Skyliner by fear of heights?



I am very afraid of heights, but for some reason the Skyliner doesn't strike me as all that bad.  It seems like it'll be more like the monorail without the rail than something up terribly high.  I'll be interesting to see how the cars behave in the wind, though.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> My recommendation would be to avoid the Skyliner resorts if you don't want to ride the Skyliner. They building these to cut down on bus use.





Dis_Yoda said:


> As the monorail hotels don’t get buses for some races, I would work on having to take the skyline trip possibly.


Will The skyliner be upon for the Star Wars races? That could possibly give us an answer.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I am very afraid of heights, but for some reason the Skyliner doesn't strike me as all that bad.  It seems like it'll be more like the monorail without the rail than something up terribly high.  I'll be interesting to see how the cars behave in the wind, though.


These operate on mountains and in snowy conditions. I think they'll be just fine in Florida. They obviously won't operate in hurricane force winds but general windy days will be fine.


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> Will The skyliner be upon for the Star Wars races? That could possibly give us an answer.


This April? No.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> This April? No.



What's the current buzz for opening on them?  Early summer?  Late summer?


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> My recommendation would be to avoid the Skyliner resorts if you don't want to ride the Skyliner. They building these to cut down on bus use.


Ah crap...


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> What's the current buzz for opening on them?  Early summer?  Late summer?


In time for Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Ah crap...


I thought we discussed this...


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> No its $122 for 2. After 2 it goes up in price. So if you add a third or fourth person the price increases. This is normal with any Disney room really.





cburnett11 said:


> I'm guessing it's $122 plus tax per night for a room with 2 adults.  Each additional adult (beyond those first 2) would likely add $15 (or whatever it is now) per night.



Thanks guys!


----------



## SarahDisney

Question: runDisney TAs generally get group rates at POP and CBR, both of which are Skyliner resorts, correct?
I wonder if they'll get different resorts after the Skyliner opens or get the same resorts at higher prices.


----------



## flav

SarahDisney said:


> Question: runDisney TAs generally get group rates at POP and CBR, both of which are Skyliner resorts, correct?
> I wonder if they'll get different resorts after the Skyliner opens or get the same resorts at higher prices.


I would really like BC for cheaper... Pretty please


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> These operate on mountains and in snowy conditions. I think they'll be just fine in Florida. They obviously won't operate in hurricane force winds but general windy days will be fine.



My point was not clear.  I have no doubt that they will be able to function in Florida winds.  What I am interested to see is how much sway, bounce and lateral movement the winds will impart to the gondolas.  More than a little and I'm out...


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> My point was not clear.  I have no doubt that they will be able to function in Florida winds.  What I am interested to see is how much sway, bounce and lateral movement the winds will impart to the gondolas.  More than a little and I'm out...


I don't think they will move much once people are inside and they are moving on the line. There was a short video from testing where the gondola was stopped and winds were around 20MPH and there was some sway. This is without people and while it is stopped.


----------



## huskies90

camaker said:


> My point was not clear.  I have no doubt that they will be able to function in Florida winds.  What I am interested to see is how much sway, bounce and lateral movement the winds will impart to the gondolas.  More than a little and I'm out...


I am not an expert but I believe the gondolas will be an awesome mode of transportation especially compared to a bus.  I think they will be smooth and fast with little to no sway/bounce or lateral movement. The movement will be almost as smooth as being on an escalator.  Then there is the the "wow" factor of getting views of the resort as you travel. I am guessing they will load quickly (like the People Mover) and will be 100 times more efficient and relaxing than a riding a bus - especially during crowded times.  I hate it when 120 people are cramming into a bus that holds 80.  In all my years of going to WDW, having to rely so much on bus transportation to get around has always been one of the few negatives.  Connecting more resorts and parks with more monorail was always my wish but I honestly feel like this is an even better, faster and more comfortable solution.  Only time will tell, but I am excited for the gondolas.


----------



## ZellyB

huskies90 said:


> I am not an expert but I believe the gondolas will be an awesome mode of transportation especially compared to a bus.  I think they will be smooth and fast with little to no sway/bounce or lateral movement. The movement will be almost as smooth as being on an escalator.  Then there is the the "wow" factor of getting views of the resort as you travel. I am guessing they will load quickly (like the People Mover) and will be 100 times more efficient and relaxing than a riding a bus - especially when having to deal crowded times.  I hate it when 120 people are cramming into a bus that holds 80.  In all my years of going to WDW, having to rely so much on bus transportation to get around has always been one of the few negatives.  Connecting more resorts and parks with more monorail was always my wish but I honestly feel like this is an even better, faster and more comfortable solution.  Only time will tell, but I am excited for the gondolas.



I completely agree.  We saw them running some test gondolas while we were there last week.  They appeared to be moving at a pretty brisk pace and it was a windy day and I didn't notice any sway in the gondolas as they were moving.  I'm excited to see them running in production and unwrapped.


----------



## Bree

Any gondola I have ever ridden up and down mountains and to tops of waterfalls have been a solid ride. No swaying at all. I’m looking forward to riding in one!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Bree said:


> Fit4aPrincess and iglowrunning on Etsy can make you one. They may already have some, but I didn’t look.


Will they do Ronin the Accuser?


----------



## Bree

Professor_Cookie said:


> Will they do Ronin the Accuser?



Oh....that’s very creative! I like that idea. You would have to contact the shop owner, but I bet it could be done.


----------



## Dis5150

I am also very afraid of heights but I MAY try the gondolas. They don't seem excessively high. My biggest fear is getting stuck or just sitting there if they have to stop it for a loading/unloading problem. I can do high roller coasters because they don't stop but I never ride ferris wheels because they leave you dangling there, ugh! Of course, roller coasters can get stuck too - on our Universal trip last November the Rip Ride Rockit got stuck just as it was starting to crest the top of the straight uphill climb. The people in the first car were almost level. They were stuck for at least an hour. I would have died!


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> I am also very afraid of heights but I MAY try the gondolas. They don't seem excessively high. My biggest fear is getting stuck or just sitting there if they have to stop it for a loading/unloading problem. I can do high roller coasters because they don't stop but I never ride ferris wheels because they leave you dangling there, ugh! Of course, roller coasters can get stuck too - on our Universal trip last November the Rip Ride Rockit got stuck just as it was starting to crest the top of the straight uphill climb. The people in the first car were almost level. They were stuck for at least an hour. I would have died!


The good thing about how Disney built this is they build dual load/unloads at the stations so for wheelchairs, ECVs, etc. they can load at the second load area which wouldn't slow down or stop the line at all.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> The good thing about how Disney built this is they build dual load/unloads at the stations so for wheelchairs, ECVs, etc. they can load at the second load area which wouldn't slow down or stop the line at all.



I really hope this works as well in practice as they’ve drawn it up on paper. There are a lot of informed, courteous and efficient guests (I’d say the majority strive to be such); but there are also a good number of uninformed, self-important, slow, and all-around unpleasant guests. That second type of guests can take a well-intentioned and properly planned process that should be functioning quickly and painlessly and turn it into a nightmare (park entrance  I’m looking at you).

I am optimistic that the Skyliner is going to be pretty cool and a good additional form of transportation, but I’m cautious in my optimism that it will run as efficiently as we all hope.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> I really hope this works as well in practice as they’ve drawn it up on paper. There are a lot of informed, courteous and efficient guests (I’d say the majority strive to be such); but *there are also a good number of uninformed, self-important, slow, and all-around unpleasant guests. That second type of guests can take a well-intentioned and properly planned process that should be functioning quickly and painlessly and turn it into a nightmare (park entrance  I’m looking at you)*.



Wouldn't it be fun to be one of the people who gets to test the process by acting like that kind of guest?


----------



## The Expert

Barca33Runner said:


> I really hope this works as well in practice as they’ve drawn it up on paper. There are a lot of informed, courteous and efficient guests (I’d say the majority strive to be such); but there are also a good number of uninformed, self-important, slow, and all-around unpleasant guests. That second type of guests can take a well-intentioned and properly planned process that should be functioning quickly and painlessly and turn it into a nightmare (park entrance  I’m looking at you).
> 
> I am optimistic that the Skyliner is going to be pretty cool and a good additional form of transportation, but I’m cautious in my optimism that it will run as efficiently as we all hope.



The way these work is that when they come into a station, there's a second line where the load/unload happens. No matter how long it takes, even if they have to stop that loop in the station, the main line keeps running continuously. I've been on what is basically this exact same system in Hong Kong - the Ngong Ping 360. It runs every day of the year up a mountain (near HKDL, actually) to a monastery and a beautiful outdoor seated Buddha statue. I've been on it multiple times and felt very secure, even very high (100 feet or more) in the air. They have no issues with the heat, humidity, rain, wind, etc of coastal Hong Kong -- the only time I've heard it being stopped was during typhoons! This system will be just fine in Florida.


----------



## Keels

Just to throw this back out for the daytime traffic - I have a couple of spots left for a DISGroup rate at the following hotels for Marathon Weekend: Pop Century, Caribbean Beach. I might also have one spot left at Wilderness Lodge. 

If you're interested in getting your hotel booked before they open to the public at a slightly discounted group rate, let me know!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Keels said:


> Just to throw this back out for the daytime traffic - I have a couple of spots left for a DISGroup rate at the following hotels for Marathon Weekend: Pop Century, Caribbean Beach. I might also have one spot left at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> If you're interested in getting your hotel booked before they open to the public at a slightly discounted group rate, let me know!



Wish I could but unless a miracle happens 2020 is out of the plan financially.


----------



## bevcgg

The Expert said:


> I've been on what is basically this exact same system in Hong Kong - the Ngong Ping 360. It runs every day of the year up a mountain (near HKDL, actually) to a monastery and a beautiful outdoor seated Buddha statue. I've been on it multiple times and felt very secure, even very high (100 feet or more) in the air.



Is this the one with the glass bottom option??? 
I will ride the Disney Skyliner- but not this one with the glass floor! LOL!


----------



## Barca33Runner

The Expert said:


> The way these work is that when they come into a station, there's a second line where the load/unload happens. No matter how long it takes, even if they have to stop that loop in the station, the main line keeps running continuously. I've been on what is basically this exact same system in Hong Kong - the Ngong Ping 360. It runs every day of the year up a mountain (near HKDL, actually) to a monastery and a beautiful outdoor seated Buddha statue. I've been on it multiple times and felt very secure, even very high (100 feet or more) in the air. They have no issues with the heat, humidity, rain, wind, etc of coastal Hong Kong -- the only time I've heard it being stopped was during typhoons! This system will be just fine in Florida.



I think I’ve got a pretty good mental picture of how things are supposed to function. I’m just wondering how things will go when guests inevitably screw up the process. 

When I first heard of the skyliner I thought it sounded like a terrible idea, but I’ve done a 180 on it and am pretty excited for it now. That said, I’ve seen guests (for all manner of reasons) completely flummoxed by even the simplest of tasks/instructions at WDW. Just hoping it turns out to be relatively foolproof.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Barca33Runner said:


> I think I’ve got a pretty good mental picture of how things are supposed to function. I’m just wondering how things will go when guests inevitably screw up the process.
> 
> When I first heard of the skyliner I thought it sounded like a terrible idea, but I’ve done a 180 on it and am pretty excited for it now. That said, I’ve seen guests (for all manner of reasons) completely flummoxed by even the simplest of tasks/instructions at WDW. Just hoping it turns out to be relatively foolproof.


I appreciate the use of the word “flummoxed.” Thank you.


----------



## Bree

Keels said:


> Just to throw this back out for the daytime traffic - I have a couple of spots left for a DISGroup rate at the following hotels for Marathon Weekend: Pop Century, Caribbean Beach. I might also have one spot left at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> If you're interested in getting your hotel booked before they open to the public at a slightly discounted group rate, let me know!



Two questions....

Will there be DATW next year?
Can I add on days? I need a Friday check in date, but keeping my options open for a Wednesday check in date.
Add me for CBR 1/10 - 1/14 if we have DATW, 1/13 if we don’t.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Will there be DATW next year?
> Can I add on days? I need a Friday check in date, but keeping my options open for a Wednesday check in date.
> Add me for CBR 1/10 - 1/14 if we have DATW, 1/13 if we don’t.



Is there really a question about #1?  The organizers might change, but I think we’ll still have a good crew that wants to do it.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Will there be DATW next year?
> Can I add on days? I need a Friday check in date, but keeping my options open for a Wednesday check in date.
> Add me for CBR 1/10 - 1/14 if we have DATW, 1/13 if we don’t.


1. Yes


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Is there really a question about #1?  The organizers might change, but I think we’ll still have a good crew that wants to do it.


Oh it’s happening and I’m excited.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Oh it’s happening and I’m excited.



You’ll be legal next year, won’t you?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> You’ll be legal next year, won’t you?


Yep!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Yep!


*Finally*! It feels like you were a teenager on here forever!


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> *Finally*! It feels like you were a teenager on here forever!


Well I haven’t been a teen technically for 10 months now.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Will there be DATW next year?
> Can I add on days? I need a Friday check in date, but keeping my options open for a Wednesday check in date.
> Add me for CBR 1/10 - 1/14 if we have DATW, 1/13 if we don’t.



There's always been DATW on Monday in the 10 years I've been at marathon weekend. Always!


----------



## Keels

It's gonna be hard to top DATW 2019, but I'm brainstorming some ideas ...


----------



## jhoannam

So I'm just now going back to follow all of you in Instagram...my handle is jomurray, I'm not a creeper just a Disney fanatic.


----------



## The Expert

bevcgg said:


> Is this the one with the glass bottom option???
> I will ride the Disney Skyliner- but not this one with the glass floor! LOL!



YES! And it's amazing! I believe it's every fifth car or so that is glass bottom, and you pay extra to ride in those "Crystal Cars" as they call them. I don't believe Disney will have that option.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

The Expert said:


> YES! And it's amazing! I believe it's every fifth car or so that is glass bottom, and you pay extra to ride in those "Crystal Cars" as they call them. I don't believe Disney will have that option.



Never doubt Disney when it comes to finding some way to charge extra.


----------



## steph0808

I might be down for a Pop or CBR reservation - whoever mentioned them.

Having a hard time deciding where to stay / what to run in 2020! 

Did have a marathon dream the other night - we had to ride Big Thunder Mountain during the marathon, and Kathy Bates was in charge of it. I made some reference to Misery, and that earned me a 15-minute penalty in the office. Then when I finally got out, Tom Cruise was chasing me, and I was only at the halfway point of the marathon at 1:30 p.m. Then I woke up.


----------



## Keels

steph0808 said:


> I might be down for a Pop or CBR reservation - whoever mentioned them.
> 
> Having a hard time deciding where to stay / what to run in 2020!
> 
> Did have a marathon dream the other night - we had to ride Big Thunder Mountain during the marathon, and Kathy Bates was in charge of it. I made some reference to Misery, and that earned me a 15-minute penalty in the office. Then when I finally got out, Tom Cruise was chasing me, and I was only at the halfway point of the marathon at 1:30 p.m. Then I woke up.



That was me!


----------



## rdiver

Just put deposit down for CBR - Jan 8 to 15. Only rooms available were King and Preferred. 

Wife and I will be doing the Marathon. Will also be doing the 5k,  with our 9 y/o nephew.


----------



## dodukes

Does the full marathon normally sell out??


----------



## rteetz

dodukes said:


> Does the full marathon normally sell out??


No


----------



## dodukes

rteetz said:


> No


Would it be safe to wait until after the wine and dine half to sign up for it? Or is that pushing it?


----------



## rteetz

dodukes said:


> Would it be safe to wait until after the wine and dine half to sign up for it? Or is that pushing it?


You could but that would be after the POT deadline so you may be pushed towards the back.


----------



## dodukes

rteetz said:


> You could but that would be after the POT deadline so you may be pushed towards the back.


Oh ok, thanks. I'm signed up for the 10k in a couple weeks and figured I'd challenge myself to the half in November and yesterday I got the crazy idea to go for the full in January but I started thinking that today perhaps I should at least wait for the half. I think early passholder registration opens up right after the 10k so I guess we will see how that goes. But yeah, I don't want to be in the last corral or I'll never make it on the full!!


----------



## IamTrike

rteetz said:


> Well I haven’t been a teen technically for 10 months now.


You're practically ancient



steph0808 said:


> Did have a marathon dream the other night - we had to ride Big Thunder Mountain during the marathon, and Kathy Bates was in charge of it. I made some reference to Misery, and that earned me a 15-minute penalty in the office. Then when I finally got out, Tom Cruise was chasing me, and I was only at the halfway point of the marathon at 1:30 p.m. Then I woke up.


It would make it a lot more difficult if marathons added penalty boxes.    Improper disposable of a banana peel .. 10 minutes in the box. 



Keels said:


> That was me!


 You were Kathy Bates? or the Angry Tom Cruise?


----------



## Keels

IamTrike said:


> You were Kathy Bates? or the Angry Tom Cruise?



WHAT IF I WAS BOTH ...


----------



## Mickey Momma

@Keels, I might be interested in a room...can you DM me??  (Off hand talk of marathon weekend to other half at Disneyland is going well.)


----------



## pinkxray

I signed up for a local 5k. I waited until last minute to sign up so I could check the weather first. Didn’t plan on doing it unless it was at least 40. Weather called for 50’s and sunny.  Signed up. Got the email reminder last night and realized 5k is today and not Sunday that I checked. Today calls for 36 and lots of wind. Running along the coast so extra cold and extra wind.


----------



## lhermiston

Last day to vote for this round!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness


----------



## CanadianPaco

Registration payment question - I just read a FB post where someone said that you can only use one form of payment for a runDisney race. So just wanting to be sure - only a credit card not a credit card plus gist card combo? Thx!


----------



## rteetz

CanadianPaco said:


> Registration payment question - I just read a FB post where someone said that you can only use one form of payment for a runDisney race. So just wanting to be sure - only a credit card not a credit card plus gist card combo? Thx!


Correct only one form of payment. So if you have a gift card you want to use it must cover the entire cost.


----------



## jmasgat

Love that the Disney March Madness comes down to classic vs modern. I went with HM mostly because of how the building, grounds, and room stretch add to the ride.  EE vs ToT was tough.  In the end, I went with my gut feeling....literally. ToT is a unique ride that gives you a visceral feel beyond coasters.  And again, the immersive experience of the building, the cob webs, the vintage Rod Serling, is so good.  Maybe if the darn yeti had ever worked I would have gone with EE. So close.


----------



## bananabean

My bracket would have been busted so long ago!  I never would have picked these four for the Final Four.  Especially didn’t expect to see Haunted Manion and Everest in there.  Although I’m pretty sure that somehow Duke is going to end up winning the whole thing.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

None of the rides that made it to the semis are among my four favorite rides at WDW. 

Voted for Pirates and ToT.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

We've made it to the Final Four of the Walt Disney World March Madness Tournament and what a Final Four it is. Haunted Mansion. Pirates of the Caribbean. Expedition Everest. Tower of Terror. A battle between classics and a showdown between modern favorites. Interestingly, none of the previous four match ups were particularly close, so we're talking four legitimate powerhouse fan favorites here.

Will it be a pirates life for you? Will you dare to enter the Twilight Zone? Grim grinning ghosts? The elusive yeti?

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## CDKG

This was an easy vote for me. Haunted Mansion (because Disneyland’s Pirates is better) and Tower of Terror because it is my favorite WDW attraction!!! (And I can’t ride Expedition Everest - motion sickness.)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

EE, because Mission: Breakout is better!

(Ducks)


----------



## FFigawi

Haunted Mansion, Tower of Terror


----------



## rteetz

Professor_Cookie said:


> EE, because Mission: Breakout is better!
> 
> (Ducks)


If you’re comparing it to the DL tower or terror sure. The WDW tower is not comparable IMO because of the 5th dimension aspect that Disneyland never had. Then you have the Tokyo tower which is completely different as well.


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> If you’re comparing it to the DL tower or terror sure. The WDW tower is not comparable IMO because of the 5th dimension aspect that Disneyland never had. Then you have the Tokyo tower which is completely different as well.


Oh I assumed that original comment was a joke!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SheHulk said:


> Oh I assumed that original comment was a joke!


Ummmm, 50/50.


----------



## SheHulk

Professor_Cookie said:


> Ummmm, 50/50.


Well then I should definitely take back my "like"! Rod Serling >>>>> Chris Pratt


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SheHulk said:


> Well then I should definitely take back my "like"! Rod Serling >>>>> Chris Pratt


Yeah, but, Parliament on the soundtrack.


----------



## cavepig

Haunted Mansion vs. Pirates is like picking a favorite kid, if I had kids that is.  Haunted Mansion by a smidge because Pirates always feel over too soon.

Everest because Tower makes me ill.


----------



## ZellyB

Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror. I must like haunted things.


----------



## CDKG

ZellyB said:


> Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror. I must like haunted things.


Maybe that’s why they are my favorites too?


----------



## lahobbs4

THIS IS TOO HARD.

(that's what she said). I almost didn't post this but I just laughed way too hard at myself. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

lahobbs4 said:


> THIS IS TOO HARD.
> 
> (that's what she said). I almost didn't post this but I just laughed way too hard at myself. #sorrynotsorry


hahahaha! I just started a rewatch of The Office and "that's what she said" is in my head dozens of times a day 

Had to go with Haunted Mansion.  One of my top favorites for sure.  And EE is the one thrill ride I will suffer motion sickness over anytime.


----------



## KSellers88

lahobbs4 said:


> THIS IS TOO HARD.
> 
> (that's what she said). I almost didn't post this but I just laughed way too hard at myself. #sorrynotsorry



LOL! My husband has never seen the Office (he's crazy!) and he will constantly say things that are perfect TWSS opportunities and I can't even capitalize on it because he just wouldn't understand.


----------



## camaker

KSellers88 said:


> LOL! My husband has never seen the Office (he's crazy!) and he will constantly say things that are perfect TWSS opportunities and I can't even capitalize on it because he just wouldn't understand.



TWSS is not an Office-specific saying, though.  It was around for many years before the show came along.  The show certainly (over)used and popularized it further, but I'd be willing to bet he'd get the joke without even seeing a single episode.


----------



## Abbie485

I have never done a RunDisney race before, so I am trying to prepare myself for how the sign up process goes. Does the half marathon usually fill up pretty quickly? I am planning on signing up the day registration opens, but should I be prepared to sign up immediately when registration opens, or should I be ok to sign up later in the day? I am finding mixed answers when I searched the question elsewhere. From what I am finding though, it sounds as though the races for the Princess Weekend fill up faster than the Marathon Weekend. Is this usually the case? Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rteetz

Abbie485 said:


> I have never done a RunDisney race before, so I am trying to prepare myself for how the sign up process goes. Does the half marathon usually fill up pretty quickly? I am planning on signing up the day registration opens, but should I be prepared to sign up immediately when registration opens, or should I be ok to sign up later in the day? I am finding mixed answers when I searched the question elsewhere. From what I am finding though, it sounds as though the races for the Princess Weekend fill up faster than the Marathon Weekend. Is this usually the case? Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


For the half you should be fine signing up later in the day. Things tend to stay open for a while on the half and full. It’s the Dopey and smaller races that tend to sell quicker.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

rteetz said:


> For the half you should be fine signing up later in the day. Things tend to stay open for a while on the half and full. It’s the Dopey and smaller races that tend to sell quicker.


Just realized I will be in Mexico on registration day!  I'm pretty sure I'm doing the 10K and full, so the only one I'm worried about selling out is the 10K.  Hopefully, I will be somewhere that has good wifi that morning!


----------



## disneygpa

rteetz said:


> For the half you should be fine signing up later in the day. Things tend to stay open for a while on the half and full. It’s the Dopey and smaller races that tend to sell quicker.



The Dopey sells out quickly??!!  Like how quickly?  I'll be at work during sign up time and there's no guarantee I can be online.  Should I plan on calling in sick that day so I can be online the second the races open up?


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> The Dopey sells out quickly??!!  Like how quickly?  I'll be at work during sign up time and there's no guarantee I can be online.  Should I plan on calling in sick that day so I can be online the second the races open up?


In the first few years Dopey would sell out in hours if not quicker. Last year Dopey didn’t sell out at all. I don’t expect dopey to sell out quickly this year but don’t expect it to stay open for months either.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> but don’t expect it to stay open for month either.


Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Ugh.


It might stay open for months but just don’t bet on that.


----------



## cavepig

I can't see Dopey selling out quickly if at all.  The only draw over last year is Galaxy's Edge & I don't see it pushing it to sell out personally, but really who knows.    The 5k & 10k probably will since so many spots go to Dopey.  The Half won't sell out super fast either I don't think since it has such a large cap compared to Wine & Dine.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> I can't see Dopey selling out quickly if at all.  The only draw over last year is Galaxy's Edge & I don't see it pushing it to sell out personally, but really who knows.    The 5k & 10k probably will since so many spots go to Dopey.  The Half won't sell out super fast either I don't think since it has such a large cap compared to Wine & Dine.


I think Dopey will sell out this year with the goofy anniversary and Star Wars.


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> I think Dopey will sell out this year with the goofy anniversary and Star Wars.



Do you think Goofy will sell out?


----------



## rteetz

michigandergirl said:


> Do you think Goofy will sell out?


Probably not. I don't think Goofy has sold out since Dopey started.


----------



## disneygpa

rteetz said:


> In the first few years Dopey would sell out in hours if not quicker. Last year Dopey didn’t sell out at all. I don’t expect dopey to sell out quickly this year but don’t expect it to stay open for months either.



I think to be on the safe side I'm already starting to feel ill....


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Question:

Anyone have any thoughts on how the opening of Galaxys Edge might impact hotel room availability and cost? I am tentatively in for Dopey this year, but I am concerned about how the opening of GE might impact hotel costs. I had debated going to Disney later this summer but then the great hotel/package deals they had just disappeared. Over the last few years I have been able to book a hotel room with the expectation that in the fall blocks of rooms would be discounted—as long as you moved quickly when the discounts popped up. 

I wonder if the days of these types of discounts might be a thing of the past. Not to be too negative, but it seems like each year Disney has ramped out ways to gouge you like paying for parking at resorts, miscellaneous high-priced add ons, rising hotel prices etc... Just two years ago I splurged and was able to get a room at Grand Floridian for $350 a night for marathon weekend, even with deep discounts now it would be hard to get the same room for $500 a night. I don't mind paying a premium for these races, but if I end having to pay over $200 to stay at a value resort like Pop Century (given the new gondola system opening)...that would be my breaking point. Honestly, I am pretty close to just tapping out on Disney: the quickly rising costs, along with the changes they are making that will probably blow up the already incredibly high prices, is making me rethink signing up for Dopey until I know what the cost for hotel and travel.


----------



## PrincessV

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Question:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on how the opening of Galaxys Edge might impact hotel room availability and cost? I am tentatively in for Dopey this year, but I am concerned about how the opening of GE might impact hotel costs. I had debated going to Disney later this summer but then the great hotel/package deals they had just disappeared. Over the last few years I have been able to book a hotel room with the expectation that in the fall blocks of rooms would be discounted—as long as you moved quickly when the discounts popped up.
> 
> I wonder if the days of these types of discounts might be a thing of the past. Not to be too negative, but it seems like each year Disney has ramped out ways to gouge you like paying for parking at resorts, miscellaneous high-priced add ons, rising hotel prices etc... Just two years ago I splurged and was able to get a room at Grand Floridian for $350 a night for marathon weekend, even with deep discounts now it would be hard to get the same room for $500 a night. I don't mind paying a premium for these races, but if I end having to pay over $200 to stay at a value resort like Pop Century (given the new gondola system opening)...that would be my breaking point. Honestly, I am pretty close to just tapping out on Disney: the quickly rising costs, along with the changes they are making that will probably blow up the already incredibly high prices, is making me rethink signing up for Dopey until I know what the cost for hotel and travel.


I can't speak to what may happen with WDW resorts, as I stay offsite. But the price I'm paying offsite for 2020 is the same price-point (it went up a little, but it does that every year - this increase was well within normal patterns) I paid for 2019, both of which are less than what I paid in 2018. I'm with you: I'd never pay $200 for a Value. But there are plenty of very nice offsite options for far less cost than onsite.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm holding a room at Pop Century through @Keels package for $122 per night plus tax, which I think is an excellent rate there.  I had a room held directly with Disney before then for $149 (including tax) a night, and granted this was before the announcement of dates, but I don't think they're going to raise it that dramatically, at least not right away.  I usually take a wait and see approach on the effect of improvements on their pricing and usually isn't as bad as people predict (and personally, I'm looking forward to the improvements at DHS and EPCOT).  I don't usually stay at Deluxe resorts because I'm never in my room long enough to justify it, so I'm not sure about the likelihood of those discounts.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Question:
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on how the opening of Galaxys Edge might impact hotel room availability and cost? I am tentatively in for Dopey this year, but I am concerned about how the opening of GE might impact hotel costs. I had debated going to Disney later this summer but then the great hotel/package deals they had just disappeared. Over the last few years I have been able to book a hotel room with the expectation that in the fall blocks of rooms would be discounted—as long as you moved quickly when the discounts popped up.
> 
> I wonder if the days of these types of discounts might be a thing of the past. Not to be too negative, but it seems like each year Disney has ramped out ways to gouge you like paying for parking at resorts, miscellaneous high-priced add ons, rising hotel prices etc... Just two years ago I splurged and was able to get a room at Grand Floridian for $350 a night for marathon weekend, even with deep discounts now it would be hard to get the same room for $500 a night. I don't mind paying a premium for these races, but if I end having to pay over $200 to stay at a value resort like Pop Century (given the new gondola system opening)...that would be my breaking point. Honestly, I am pretty close to just tapping out on Disney: the quickly rising costs, along with the changes they are making that will probably blow up the already incredibly high prices, is making me rethink signing up for Dopey until I know what the cost for hotel and travel.


There are currently 0 fall discounts. They obviously still may come out with one but I think they will be less than usual if they do. There will certainly an impact on rooms and availability but it’s yet to be seen what that impact will be as packages for 2020 are not out yet.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Professor_Cookie said:


> EE, because Mission: Breakout is better!
> 
> (Ducks)


I also like Mission Breakout better than the DCA version of Tower of Terror.  



rteetz said:


> If you’re comparing it to the DL tower or terror sure. The WDW tower is not comparable IMO because of the 5th dimension aspect that Disneyland never had. Then you have the Tokyo tower which is completely different as well.


That's the difference to me.  I really love the whole experience of DHS Tower of Terror.  One of my all time favorites and my pick for one side of the finals.  I went with Pirates on the other side, but that's because the Disneyland version is the version I choose.  If it's WDW only, then I would not vote for Pirates.  



rteetz said:


> I think Dopey will sell out this year with the goofy anniversary and Star Wars.


Especially with the allure of the anniversary Goofy medal as part of it.  I was on the fence about Goofy or Dopey since I knew I was running at least Goofy because of the anniversary, but ultimately decided on Dopey because I knew I would really regret it if the 5K or 10K medals had Chip and Dale.  And if they don't, then I'll still enjoy the 5K and 10K.  



rteetz said:


> Probably not. I don't think Goofy has sold out since Dopey started.


The only reason I think Goofy could sell out is because of the anniversary medal.  Or would they just release more spots for Goofy if their internal numbers showed that might be a possibility?


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> The only reason I think Goofy could sell out is because of the anniversary medal. Or would they just release more spots for Goofy if their internal numbers showed that might be a possibility?


I don't think the 10th anniversary goofy sold out though.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> I don't think the 10th anniversary goofy sold out though.


It didn’t. They broke it up into more half and full bibs (Goofy Gives Back), which is how I was able to experience my very first runDisney race. Who knows, maybe I would have never ran runDisney if more half bibs wouldn’t have shown up a week or two after the very first time I had heard of races at Disney?? 

ETA: Goofy could still sell out, though, if they decide to not have as many bibs available for it in the first place.


----------



## steph0808

Well, I just rented a DVC reservation for Marathon Weekend, so it looks like I'm in! I splurged on a confirmed Poly reservation - I'm going to lie to my travel partner (my mom) as long as I can and tell her I booked us at a moderate or something and pay the difference. I would love to get all the way on DME and to the Poly without her knowing.

Now I need to decide what to run. I'll be there Thursday-Monday, so Dopey is out. 

I'm just not sure of what combo I want, or if I should just do one race. I feel like I should do Goofy, since it's an anniversary year, and it will be a good lead-up to when I (hopefully) do Dopey in 2023 for the anniversary. I'll either do 10k/half, just marathon, or Goofy. I want to run around the Boardwalk area! I missed doing that by just doing the half this year.  

Paging @DopeyBadger - how few miles can I train and still run Goofy


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> Well, I just rented a DVC reservation for Marathon Weekend, so it looks like I'm in!







steph0808 said:


> Paging @DopeyBadger - how few miles can I train and still run Goofy



39.33 miles.  

Realistically, it always matters what your goals are.  But if I were to write a training plan for a person running Goofy, it would essentially be no different than how I would train them for the marathon as a stand-alone event (same goes for Dopey really).  So keep that in mind when weighing your choices between marathon vs Goofy, as on my end, they're the same.  The 10k/HM combo, you could certainly get away with less.  If I were to put a minimal number on it for the marathon/Goofy, I'd say you wouldn't want to be doing much less than 5 hours in a maximal week (don't like mileage as much as a means for basis since my view is duration x current fitness pacing matters more, and of course that 5 hours is balanced throughout the week not weekend long run heavy).  My preference is to see something closer to 7-8 hours in a peak week to feel really comfortable about getting the most out of one's fitness.  Of course, as you know the peak week is built to and not something that just occurs in the midst of several 1-2 hour other weeks.  A steady progression.  Looks like your current HM plan peaks at 5:08 hours + 2 weights/McMillan Core routines per week.  So just a nudge upwards on the long run (max 150 min), and a tiny bit more running mid-week (move cap from 60 min to 90 min in the last 6-8 weeks of training) to balance the extra training load from the long run.


----------



## jmasgat

steph0808 said:


> Well, I just rented a DVC reservation for Marathon Weekend, so it looks like I'm in! I splurged on a confirmed Poly reservation



Wow.  The sites I've been stalking don't have any ressies that far out.  Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## steph0808

jmasgat said:


> Wow.  The sites I've been stalking don't have any ressies that far out.  Can I ask where you got it?



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> Paging @DopeyBadger - how few miles can I train and still run Goofy


One thing I wanted to note that really helped me understand why @DopeyBadger plans work when the long run is much shorter than most other plans.  In my specific case, I ran more miles than my little sister who was using the Galloway plan for Dopey training did.  I got the volume through longer runs during the week (between 4-6 miles almost every day) instead of all at once.  And speaking for me, it worked much better this way because it's less difficult to spread the miles over 5 days a week instead of 3 days a week.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here @Sleepless Knight was that breakdown that helped you see the finer details of your specific plan:

A fairer comparison of your plan vs Galloway would be the Dopey plan since that's the true substitute.

For example, check out the Galloway runDisney Dopey plan with estimated durations for you.

Week 23 - 4 mi + 4 mi + 6 mi = 14 miles (3:30 duration)
Week 24 - 4 + 4 + 7 = 15 miles (3:45 duration)
Week 25 - 4 + 4 + 5 walk + 12 walk + 26 run/walk = 51 miles (12:45 duration)
Week 26 - 4 mi + 4 mi + 6 mi = 14 miles (3:30 duration)
Week 27 - 4 + 4 + 7 = 15 miles (3:45 duration)
Week 28 - Race

Week 25 would have been a massive undertaking. I've only ever done above 10 hours of exercise in a week 3 times (most recently this past week at just under 11 hours). I say leave the massive undertaking that will require a ton of recovery to the actual race event itself.

Now your plan:

Week 23 - 31 miles (8:02)
Week 24 - 26 miles (6:50)
Week 25 - 31 miles (8:16)
Week 26 - 26 miles (6:48)
Week 27 - 20 miles (5:20)
Week 28 - Race

Galloway total mileage in last 5 weeks is 106 miles and duration is about 27.25 hours.
Your total mileage in the last 5 weeks is 134 miles and duration is about 35.0 hours.

Yea, those people will go up to 26 miles in training and 51 total miles in peak. But you'll do 126% the training mileage and 128% the duration. And I'll take a huge bet that you'll feel significantly fresher than them despite all those extra miles/time because you didn't go beyond that 150 minute barrier in training.  I don't have my computer with me right now, but I think you peaked at 11-12 miles on the long run (being completed in about 150 minutes).

With that being said, there are multiple successful methods to training.  This explanation is just how I personally design the training using my methods from other sources.


----------



## CanadianPaco

With runDisney no longer using Active.com for race registration, I am wondering how much the 2020 Dopey race will cost over and above the $590 registration price listed on the site?


----------



## Princess KP

CanadianPaco said:


> With runDisney no longer using Active.com for race registration, I am wondering how much the 2020 Dopey race will cost over and above the $590 registration price listed on the site?


It's an additional 6% fee.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Princess KP said:


> It's an additional 6% fee.


Most helpful- I am paying with a gift card so I want to be sure I have enough on it in advance of registering!


----------



## Bree

I’m ONLY running Goofy! My daughter thinks I should just run Dopey again.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I’m ONLY running Goofy! My daughter thinks I should just run Dopey again.


You should


----------



## Princess KP

Bree said:


> I’m ONLY running Goofy! My daughter thinks I should just run Dopey again.


I still can't decide between the two...


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I still can't decide between the two...


Well a certain someone cough* @jennamfeo cough* is doing dopey again.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Well a certain someone cough* @jennamfeo cough* is doing dopey again.


Oh, am I?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Oh, am I?


Don’t make me take screenshots...


----------



## kirstie101

Bree said:


> I’m ONLY running Goofy! My daughter thinks I should just run Dopey again.





Princess KP said:


> I still can't decide between the two...



Once you're committed to doing Goofy you might as well just bump it up to Dopey. Whats a little 5k and 10k once you're already doing a half and full?   At least that is how I rationalized it after I got my flight to work out perfectly. If its a matter of extra travel days then I totally understand going with "just" Goofy. But if you can swing the travel days, why not go big?


----------



## dobball23

Neon Cactus said:


> I'm holding a room at Pop Century through @Keels package for $122 per night plus tax, which I think is an excellent rate there.  I had a room held directly with Disney before then for $149 (including tax) a night, and granted this was before the announcement of dates, but I don't think they're going to raise it that dramatically, at least not right away.  I usually take a wait and see approach on the effect of improvements on their pricing and usually isn't as bad as people predict (and personally, I'm looking forward to the improvements at DHS and EPCOT).  I don't usually stay at Deluxe resorts because I'm never in my room long enough to justify it, so I'm not sure about the likelihood of those discounts.


I would be willing to pay $122 for Pop. Are there still rooms at that price?


----------



## Princess KP

kirstie101 said:


> Once you're committed to doing Goofy you might as well just bump it up to Dopey. Whats a little 5k and 10k once you're already doing a half and full?   At least that is how I rationalized it after I got my flight to work out perfectly. If its a matter of extra travel days then I totally understand going with "just" Goofy. But if you can swing the travel days, why not go big?


I did Dopey this year and I'm just not a fan of the 5K. But I do like the extra bling! Guess I will have to decide soon!


----------



## Dis5150

I REALLY want to do Dopey! But I also want to go on a Disney Cruise in March. And I am only 1/3 done with my house remodel.... Sigh.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I love the Dopey - LOVE it. But I only run it every other year because of the extra wake-ups. I alternate between Goofy and Dopey. This is a Dopey year for me!


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> I REALLY want to do Dopey! But I also want to go on a Disney Cruise in March. And I am only 1/3 done with my house remodel.... Sigh.


I'd pick the Disney Cruise...maybe I should do that instead!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Princess KP said:


> I'd pick the Disney Cruise...maybe I should do that instead!


Goofy then the Castaway Challenge!


----------



## Dis5150

Dis_Yoda said:


> Goofy then the Castaway Challenge!



I considered this, but DATW, lol.


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> I considered this, but DATW, lol.


Exactly!


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> I’m ONLY running Goofy! My daughter thinks I should just run Dopey again.





rteetz said:


> You should





Princess KP said:


> I still can't decide between the two...





rteetz said:


> Well a certain someone cough* @jennamfeo cough* is doing dopey again.



I did Goofy this year and while I had fun, I left feeling a bit unsatisfied.  So it’s back to Dopey for me next year. And if @jennamfeo is doing Dopey, how can we let her have all the fun?!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Princess KP said:


> I still can't decide between the two...


I went back and forth for a while too before concluding that if I really liked the 5K and 10K medals, but was only registered for Goofy, I would regret it.  I already know that the extra 2 days and 9.3 miles will not make or break the marathon for me.  



kirstie101 said:


> Once you're committed to doing Goofy you might as well just bump it up to Dopey. Whats a little 5k and 10k once you're already doing a half and full? At least that is how I rationalized it after I got my flight to work out perfectly. If its a matter of extra travel days then I totally understand going with "just" Goofy. But if you can swing the travel days, why not go big?


 Once I decided I wanted to run the marathon, I came to realize that if I actually enjoyed the marathon, I would want likely want to attempt Goofy or Dopey.  But since I might only have one shot at the marathon, I could regret not attempting Goofy or Dopey on that one chance.  Since many runners told me that the "extra" training for Goofy or Dopey isn't that much more than training for the marathon, I decided to give it everything.  

While my thought process may not work for everyone, I came to believe that barring injury, running the race(s) prior to the marathon at an appropriate (read very slow) pace would have minimal impact on my ability finish the marathon.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> I still can't decide between the two...



When you choose Dopey, you get to do both!


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> When you choose Dopey, you get to do both!


Hahaha...yes, this is true!


----------



## Bree

Gah....y’all are bad influences. It’s just crazy at my house and we are just spending money left and right trying to get projects finished. We were given the opportunity to buy my daughter’s lesson horse. We are thinking about it and she would work at the barn two days a week to help with boarding fees. I’d give up Dopey and extra hotel nights for that horse. She’s a lovely animal! But then i think of all the excess running gear and handbags sitting in my closet collecting dust that I can sell to make up the difference.......


----------



## Princess KP

Bree said:


> Gah....y’all are bad influences. It’s just crazy at my house and we are just spending money left and right trying to get projects finished. We were given the opportunity to buy my daughter’s lesson horse. We are thinking about it and she would work at the barn two days a week to help with boarding fees. I’d give up Dopey and extra hotel nights for that horse. She’s a lovely animal! But then i think of all the excess running gear and handbags sitting in my closet collecting dust that I can sell to make up the difference.......


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Gah....y’all are bad influences. It’s just crazy at my house and we are just spending money left and right trying to get projects finished. We were given the opportunity to buy my daughter’s lesson horse. We are thinking about it and she would work at the barn two days a week to help with boarding fees. I’d give up Dopey and extra hotel nights for that horse. She’s a lovely animal! But then i think of all the excess running gear and handbags sitting in my closet collecting dust that I can sell to make up the difference.......


So get to selling!


----------



## lhermiston

Last day to vote!

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness/results


----------



## lahobbs4

All this Dopey/ Goofy talk!! How many more days until I must decide? My husband is doing Dopey again but his running buddy is also doing it so they will stick together since their pace is much faster than mine.

I may need to find a running buddy on here for at least the full, maybe the half also. That might be the only way I commit to Dopey!


----------



## disneygpa

lhermiston said:


> Last day to vote!
> 
> https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness/results



Is it wrong that I voted for Haunted because its a place where I can catch a nap without getting in trouble from DW?!!


----------



## IamTrike

lahobbs4 said:


> All this Dopey/ Goofy talk!! How many more days until I must decide? My husband is doing Dopey again but his running buddy is also doing it so they will stick together since their pace is much faster than mine.
> 
> I may need to find a running buddy on here for at least the full, maybe the half also. That might be the only way I commit to Dopey!


 As we get closer to the race maybe people can post estimated pace/ interval /race styles/ corrals to see if we can help people find running buddies for particular races.


----------



## bananabean

Princess KP said:


> I did Dopey this year and I'm just not a fan of the 5K. But I do like the extra bling! Guess I will have to decide soon!



You really want to give up 2 awesome medals because you don’t want to do an extra 3 miles?


----------



## Bree

lahobbs4 said:


> All this Dopey/ Goofy talk!! How many more days until I must decide? My husband is doing Dopey again but his running buddy is also doing it so they will stick together since their pace is much faster than mine.
> 
> I may need to find a running buddy on here for at least the full, maybe the half also. That might be the only way I commit to Dopey!



Once we get closer to the races we should totally try and match people up! I had so much fun running Dopey with @jennamfeo.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> As we get closer to the race maybe people can post estimated pace/ interval /race styles/ corrals to see if we can help people find running buddies for particular races.



@DopeyBadger usually pulls together a massive set of spreadsheets with people's estimated pace, corral, etc., to help with this sort of thing.


----------



## JessNewt

Hi everyone! Does the Dopey challenge have a history of selling out?


----------



## rteetz

JessNewt said:


> Hi everyone! Does the Dopey challenge have a history of selling out?


It does but in 2019 it did not sell out and I don’t anticipate it doing so right away in 2020. If you want to play it safe it’s best to register on the first day.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> It does but in 2019 it did not sell out and I don’t anticipate it doing so right away in 2020. If you want to play it safe it’s best to register on the first day.



If you want to save a few bucks, wait until later in the summer when they start offering discounts.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> If you want to save a few bucks, wait until later in the summer when they start offering discounts.


That’s if they offer discounts. Im really interested to see how marathon weekend sells this year with SWGE being in the mix.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> @DopeyBadger usually pulls together a massive set of spreadsheets with people's estimated pace, corral, etc., to help with this sort of thing.



Here's what @FFigawi is talking about from 2018.


----------



## Princess KP

bananabean said:


> You really want to give up 2 awesome medals because you don’t want to do an extra 3 miles?


It’s also the extra time off and additional cost for a hotel. That’s a lot of loonies, you know. 
Are you planning to sign up for MW or do I need to start pestering you? Lol


----------



## lahobbs4

Bree said:


> Once we get closer to the races we should totally try and match people up! I had so much fun running Dopey with @jennamfeo.



Thanks guys! The first marathon wasn't so boring because I never knew what was next. Last year's would have been boring except I made a friend to stick it out with at around mile 7. If I was just doing Goofy I might be fine running solo, but 4 mornings alone can get OLD.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars!

...and then there were two. The Walt Disney World March Madness Tournament has come down to two spooky superstars. Two terrifying titans. Two haunted heavyweights. Simply put, two of the best rides on property - Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror.

You only have to make one choice this week - is it a tough call or a slam dunk? Who will stand tall as our March Madness champion?

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> Thanks guys! The first marathon wasn't so boring because I never knew what was next. Last year's would have been boring except I made a friend to stick it out with at around mile 7. If I was just doing Goofy I might be fine running solo, but 4 mornings alone can get OLD.



You're never really alone out there. With thousands of people on the course, there's always someone to talk to. I've made some of my best friends through chatting up random people while running the full.


----------



## CDKG

Two excellent choices. But, since we are talking about WDW, it’s an easy choice for me. MK does not have Haunted Mansion Holiday (which I LOVE!) and the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror has always been my favorite WDW attraction. So...Tower of Terror for the win!


----------



## bananabean

Princess KP said:


> It’s also the extra time off and additional cost for a hotel. That’s a lot of loonies, you know.
> Are you planning to sign up for MW or do I need to start pestering you? Lol



Loonies.   Never not funny.

I think I’m gonna stick with just W&D for a while.  [Shhh. Don’t tell anyone, but I think I’m getting a little Disney’d out. ]


----------



## jmasgat

lahobbs4 said:


> Thanks guys! The first marathon wasn't so boring because I never knew what was next. Last year's would have been boring except I made a friend to stick it out with at around mile 7. If I was just doing Goofy I might be fine running solo, but 4 mornings alone can get OLD.



I am a solo runner, and am pretty happy that way.  In 2018, I did Dopey.  Somewhere along the way during the 5k, a random guy started to run with me because he had clocked my easy pace for those first races.  He found me in the corral the next few days, and we did the whole 10k together.  Don't recall the half.  Ran the first mile of the marathon together, but he was injured, so I took off after mile 1. The whole experience was a pleasant change of pace. You will definitely be able to find people to run with, if that's what you would like. 

Now those 4 early wake-ups......that's a whole 'nother thing!


----------



## hotblooded

CDKG said:


> Two excellent choices. But, since we are talking about WDW, it’s an easy choice for me. MK does not have Haunted Mansion Holiday (which I LOVE!) and the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror has always been my favorite WDW attraction. So...Tower of Terror for the win!


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## JClimacus

lhermiston said:


> Good morning runDisney all-stars!
> 
> ...and then there were two. The Walt Disney World March Madness Tournament has come down to two spooky superstars. Two terrifying titans. Two haunted heavyweights. Simply put, two of the best rides on property - Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror.
> 
> You only have to make one choice this week - is it a tough call or a slam dunk? Who will stand tall as our March Madness champion?
> 
> https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



It's all about classic Disney for me. I remember being enthralled with HM in 1978 on my first visit... so HM!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lahobbs4 said:


> Thanks guys! The first marathon wasn't so boring because I never knew what was next. Last year's would have been boring except I made a friend to stick it out with at around mile 7. If I was just doing Goofy I might be fine running solo, but 4 mornings alone can get OLD.


I am my own best company, so I am never lonely. I am great company. Just ask me. I might even answer. Maybe. If I'm not too busy talking to myself.


----------



## ZellyB

Has to be Tower of Terror although I love HM as well. But Tower for me is the perfect mix of story, themeing, amazing queue, pre-show, dark ride and thrill ride. It quite simply has it all. Disney at its best.


----------



## camaker

Easiest choice of the tournament so far. Haunted Mansion hands down. 

I’ve run every rD race weekend I’ve done solo. I just don’t have many friends that run and those that do are either way faster or slower than I am. And they don’t run Disney. Or maybe I just don’t have that many friends!    Running is intensely personal for me and I don’t want to have to slow my pace for others or feel like I’m preventing someone from running their best race in order to slow down for me. So solo just works for me.


----------



## CDKG

lahobbs4 said:


> Thanks guys! The first marathon wasn't so boring because I never knew what was next. Last year's would have been boring except I made a friend to stick it out with at around mile 7. If I was just doing Goofy I might be fine running solo, but 4 mornings alone can get OLD.


2 mornings running solo is okay but 4 mornings alone is too much? Try 365 mornings alone a year and welcome to my world.  Either I do things alone, or I don’t do them at all. I’m sure this is not what you meant, but just think about how your words might be “heard” by others with different circumstances. Just my two cents...


----------



## cavepig

Easy Choice - Haunted Mansion

They really need a Haunted Mansion themed race/medal.


----------



## lahobbs4

CDKG said:


> 2 mornings running solo is okay but 4 mornings alone is too much? Try 365 mornings alone a year and welcome to my world.  Either I do things alone, or I don’t do them at all. I’m sure this is not what you meant, but just think about how your words might be “heard” by others with different circumstances. Just my two cents...



Certainly didn't intend to turn this into anything other than talking about running 4 races in a row and getting a little bored.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> Certainly didn't intend to turn this into anything other than talking about running 4 races in a row and getting a little bored.



I struggle with this. I train solo and that’s generally how I prefer to run my races so I can go at my own pace and not worry about anyone else. At the same time, I’m jealous of people with running buddies (especially those found on these boards) because my race will never be a shared experience. There’s something very communal about running long distances with someone and, oddly enough, it’s possible to feel alone surrounded by thousands of other runners. 

Ultimately, I put it in the same category as pace, race strategy, etc. now matter how you get to the finish line, we all have something to be proud of.


----------



## lahobbs4

lhermiston said:


> I struggle with this. I train solo and that’s generally how I prefer to run my races so I can go at my own pace and not worry about anyone else. At the same time, I’m jealous of people with running buddies (especially those found on these boards) because my race will never be a shared experience. There’s something very communal about running long distances with someone and, oddly enough, it’s possible to feel alone surrounded by thousands of other runners.
> 
> Ultimately, I put it in the same category as pace, race strategy, etc. now matter how you get to the finish line, we all have something to be proud of.



SAME. 100%


----------



## IamTrike

I do my long runs with the same group of guys that I run races with. In general unless someone is going for a specific time we run together.  At this point everyone has had a bad race so no one seems to have problem with slowing pace if someone is hurting. We train together so we like to finish together.  The only exception is if someone wants to be left behind because they feel like just having the group around them is causing them to push themselves harder than they can take.

Running is a group is fine but you have to decide up front how you are going to handle it if someone is hurting or having an off day.     I ran my 2nd WDW Marathon with a buddy.  He was hurting towards the end and told me to go on without him.  I wound up splitting off from him near Mexico in WS.  I have always regretted that.  Cutting a few minutes off my time is meaningless, and we didn’t get to finish together.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> I do my long runs with the same group of guys that I run races with. In general unless someone is going for a specific time we run together.  At this point everyone has had a bad race so no one seems to have problem with slowing pace if someone is hurting. We train together so we like to finish together.  The only exception is if someone wants to be left behind because they feel like just having the group around them is causing them to push themselves harder than they can take.
> 
> *Running is a group is fine but you have to decide up front how you are going to handle it if someone is hurting or having an off day.*     I ran my 2nd WDW Marathon with a buddy.  He was hurting towards the end and told me to go on without him.  I wound up splitting off from him near Mexico in WS.  I have always regretted that.  Cutting a few minutes off my time is meaningless, and we didn’t get to finish together.



This becomes quite important if you're trying for a certain time or the race you're in has a hard cutoff time. We trained as a group for Comrades, and had to leave someone behind along the way because we knew we wouldn't finish if we stayed together. A difficult decision I'm glad we agreed upon in advance.


----------



## Princess KP

bananabean said:


> [Shhh. Don’t tell anyone, but I think I’m getting a little Disney’d out. ]


I won't...and I get it...I'm probably going to take a break after MW.


----------



## PrincessV

IamTrike said:


> Running is a group is fine but you have to decide up front how you are going to handle it if someone is hurting or having an off day.


Truth! And I'll add this: for those of us who normally run solo but agree to run with other/s for a race, it's critical that conversation and understanding takes place _before_ race day re: expectations. I've been the one feeling left out and left behind when friends I started with ran faster than I expected - and we never discussed ahead of time whose pace we'd follow, what we'd do if someone couldn't keep up, etc. And I've also been the person on the other end, feeling badly because a friend started a race with me and felt rather put-out that I ran my own race and didn't slow down to stay with her - again, because neither of us clearly communicated our expectations _ahead of time_. It can be uncomfortable to be the one to bring it up, but do yourselves a favor and be that person. It can be handled gently - no need to say something like, "I'm not going to slow down to stay with you, just so you know." Something more like, "Hey, what's your plan for the race? Are you thinking of taking it easy and having fun, or are you going for a time goal?" is a kinder and more effective opening in my experience.


----------



## jennamfeo

I had the best time running with @Bree (and @rteetz for a bit) during Dopey. I think without Bree I would have definitely died during the Marathon. She pushed me and cheered for me and kept me going. During the other 3 races it was fun to just have someone there with me. And as an only solo runner during training, it was nice but weird to have someone there next to me. Hoping she wants to run with me again at W&D and during Dopey.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I had the best time running with @Bree (and @rteetz for a bit) during Dopey. I think without Bree I would have definitely died during the Marathon. She pushed me and cheered for me and kept me going. During the other 3 races it was fun to just have someone there with me. And as an only solo runner during training, it was nice but weird to have someone there next to me. Hoping she wants to run with me again at W&D and during Dopey.


Fine I’ll just run by myself then...


----------



## cavepig

I'm normally a solo runner but ran the half & full of Goofy with a friend.  It was especially great for pacing in the marathon (as he slowed for me) or I would have walked and gave up trying for a goal time.   For the most part all expectations were set in advance except character stopping in the half.  I dominated decisions on stopping so we both learned from that, oops.  Run & learn they say.  

and I'll triple agree with all those on everyone needs to be on the same page of being left behind or leaving someone behind so no hard feelings later with misunderstandings.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I had the best time running with @Bree (and @rteetz for a bit) during Dopey. I think without Bree I would have definitely died during the Marathon. She pushed me and cheered for me and kept me going. During the other 3 races it was fun to just have someone there with me. And as an only solo runner during training, it was nice but weird to have someone there next to me. Hoping she wants to run with me again at W&D and during Dopey.





rteetz said:


> Fine I’ll just run by myself then...



Sounds like a plan, but I’m only running Goofy!!!!!!! Extra hotel nights even though I’m at Caribbean beach from keels offer adds up. Sigh....I know I’m gonna have FOMO. Ryan can run with us.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Sounds like a plan, but I’m only running Goofy!!!!!!! Extra hotel nights even though I’m at Caribbean beach from keels offer adds up. Sigh....I know I’m gonna have FOMO. Ryan can run with us.


Dopey! Dopey! Dopey!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Fine I’ll just run by myself then...


GOOD LORD CHILD. Fine. But you better get me a finish line Marg.



Bree said:


> Sounds like a plan, but I’m only running Goofy!!!!!!! Extra hotel nights even though I’m at Caribbean beach from keels offer adds up. Sigh....I know I’m gonna have FOMO. Ryan can run with us.


I'm not gonna pressure you. But I will be sad. Haha.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> GOOD LORD CHILD. Fine. But you better get me a finish line Marg.


I can do that


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I can do that


Don't forget you need a better POT!  I wish we were running that Milwaukee Half together this weekend!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Don't forget you need a better POT!  I wish we were running that Milwaukee Half together this weekend!


Brewers half in September!


----------



## bananabean

Princess KP said:


> I won't...and I get it...I'm probably going to take a break after MW.



All the more reason to do Dopey! 

Plus, as I interpret it, Ryan is buying drinks for everyone!


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> All the more reason to do Dopey!
> 
> Plus, as I interpret it, Ryan is buying drinks for everyone!


Let’s not get carried away...


----------



## rteetz

So I just realized registration is next week and I am really not ready for that so dopey better not sell out for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## steph0808

Wait. I have to decide what to run by next week?

Maybe I'll wait and see what remains and that will make my decision easier!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> So I just realized registration is next week and I am really not ready for that so dopey better not sell out for at least a couple weeks.


Isn’t that what credit cards are for?


----------



## ZellyB

I think we may be out for MW this year. With doing W&D and a summer trip(we just booked) we may be reaching max-Disney. 

Our APs will be expired before so just don't know...


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Isn’t that what credit cards are for?


I have a student card which has smaller limits.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I think we may be out for MW this year. With doing W&D and a summer trip(we just booked) we may be reaching max-Disney.
> 
> Our APs will be expired before so just don't know...


But DATW! Certainly understand. I don't think I will be renewing my AP once it expires.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> I struggle with this. I train solo and that’s generally how I prefer to run my races so I can go at my own pace and not worry about anyone else. At the same time, I’m jealous of people with running buddies (especially those found on these boards) because my race will never be a shared experience. There’s something very communal about running long distances with someone and, oddly enough, it’s possible to feel alone surrounded by thousands of other runners.
> 
> Ultimately, I put it in the same category as pace, race strategy, etc. now matter how you get to the finish line, we all have something to be proud of.


I'm in the same boat.  I've ran a few races at the same time as my little sister, but we've never run them side by side.  We each have our own pace and we understand that.  If we're in the same corral, we'll hang out together until the race starts, but once we cross the start line, we go our own pace.  



IamTrike said:


> Running is a group is fine but you have to decide up front how you are going to handle it if someone is hurting or having an off day.


I think this is key.  Like @PrincessV mentioned, communication is key.  Know your friends pace and make sure they know your pace.  For stupid and naive reasons, I convinced myself that I could run substantially faster and at greater intervals than I had trained before my first race.  While I know what I want from each race, it's critical that anyone who might want to run with me understand my goals.  I waited 25 minutes or so for the Imperial cosplay group between mile 12 and 13 at 2018 Dark Side.  Some might want to be done by then.  I get that, but I wanted that photo with Darth Vader and the Emperor and knew I was safe or could easily fall in if they threatened a sweep.  

And it's probably a good idea for a group only runner to have solo runs under their belt if that's what happens come race day.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> But DATW! Certainly understand. I don't think I will be renewing my AP once it expires.



I know and it's really DATW and seeing you guys that has me struggling with the decision more than missing the races or Disney. Lol.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Let’s not get carried away...



I'll buy for anyone with me at Thirsty River during the full


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> I'll buy for anyone with me at Thirsty River during the full


DEFINITELY getting a drink before EE. I regret not doing that this year.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> DEFINITELY getting a drink before EE. I regret not doing that this year.



First round on me


----------



## Neon Cactus

FFigawi said:


> I'll buy for anyone with me at Thirsty River during the full



There's the inspiration I need to increase my pace!


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> So I just realized registration is next week and I am really not ready for that so dopey better not sell out for at least a couple weeks.



I’m not ready for handing more money over either. 


jennamfeo said:


> DEFINITELY getting a drink before EE. I regret not doing that this year.



Why did we decide not to? I don’t remember.


----------



## flav

FFigawi said:


> I'll buy for anyone with me at Thirsty River during the full


How do we find you? It will be my first MW and I am planning on Dopey. Based on my current POT, I will probably be seeded in corral C for the Marathon and plan to stop for pictures.


----------



## FFigawi

flav said:


> How do we find you? It will be my first MW and I am planning on Dopey. Based on my current POT, I will probably be seeded in corral C for the Marathon and plan to stop for pictures.



Weather permitting, I'll be the guy in a lime green Disboards WISH shirt & a red sparkle skirt. I'm sure there will be a meet up in the corrals.


----------



## pinkxray

I’m am having a hard time deciding between the half or the full. I’m just not sure I can keep up with the training time and strain on my body for the full. It just seems like it will really cut into my family needs more so than the half training. I work full time and have three kids so don’t have much free time. 

I checked my email today and there was a sign up email for a local 10k I have done for the past few years for my POT. They changed it to a 5mile run instead of a 10k. No more POT from that one. Maybe it’s a sign I should just go for the full?


----------



## flav

FFigawi said:


> Weather permitting, I'll be the guy in a lime green Disboards WISH shirt & a red sparkle skirt. I'm sure there will be a meet up in the corrals.


Great, I plan on going to the meet up that morning!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> So I just realized registration is next week and I am really not ready for that so dopey better not sell out for at least a couple weeks.


I'm holding off too even though I'm like 60% planning on it (well not Dopey).  After just registering for Wine & Dine it seems to soon to do another one already.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Why did we decide not to? I don’t remember.


I think we were either afraid it would take up too much time or we weren't feeling like a drink at the moment?!


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> I'll be the guy in a lime green Disboards WISH shirt & a *red sparkle skirt*


TEETZ. How do I get you in a sparkle skirt?! @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> TEETZ. How do I get you in a sparkle skirt?! @rteetz


Uh... no... not happening.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Uh... no... not happening.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


>


I’ll paint my face before I wear a skirt and I don’t want to do either.


----------



## PrincessV

Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.



I'll join you so you won't have to feel lonely.  If I wait, it'll sell out.  If I don't, there'll be discounts later.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.


Well, I already paid through my travel agent, so welcome to the full price club.


----------



## BikeFan

PrincessV said:


> Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.



How deeply was it discounted this past year?  I really wasn't paying attention to 2019 registration because I had a schedule conflict.


----------



## FFigawi

BikeFan said:


> How deeply was it discounted this past year?  I really wasn't paying attention to 2019 registration because I had a schedule conflict.



Fifty bucks or so, I think. @rteetz will know for sure.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

With registration day for Marathon Weekend 2020 drawing closer, I’m trying to decide what to do. My dad wants to do the 10K again, so I’m thinking I might try to register for that right away since it will sell out quickly. I still want to do the marathon too but don’t really want to commit so early. So since that one typically stays open for a while, I’ll probably wait a bit longer to decide for sure. Give myself some time to get a good routine going again and see how I feel.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Fifty bucks or so, I think. @rteetz will know for sure.


Yes there was a wine and dine discount for dopey for $50 and then TAs had discounts late.


----------



## flav

@rteetz sorry, I will also post my question here...

With registration coming soon, I am trying to figure out which size shirt to pick for my 12 y.o. girl. Are there youth sizes proposed when registering? Anyone who registered a child recently (since the 5k has tech shirt), which size did you pick? TIA


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> @rteetz sorry, I will also post my question here...
> 
> With registration coming soon, I am trying to figure out which size shirt to pick for my 12 y.o. girl. Are there youth sizes proposed when registering? Anyone who registered a child recently (since the 5k has tech shirt), which size did you pick? TIA


For the 5K I believe there are youth sizes. With the 5K being tech shirts for the first time I’m not really sure how they run for youth sizes.


----------



## bananabean

rteetz said:


> I’ll paint my face before I wear a skirt and I don’t want to do either.



One day, @rteetz, one day.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> I’ll paint my face before I wear a skirt and I don’t want to do either.



Those convictions will fade with age.


----------



## disneygpa

PrincessV said:


> Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.



Is the full price club exclusive?  Or can any of us Suckers Born Every Minute join.  Since this will be my first RunDisney event I don't want to take any chances on missing out...


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> So I just realized registration is next week and I am really not ready for that so dopey better not sell out for at least a couple weeks.


Registration for MW is next week? OMG! That's right around the corner. I really hope it doesn't sell out, I'm hoping to register in September.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> Registration for MW is next week? OMG! That's right around the corner. I really hope it doesn't sell out, I'm hoping to register in September.


Yeah not ready for it yet that’s for sure!


----------



## PrincessV

disneygpa said:


> Is the full price club exclusive?  Or can any of us Suckers Born Every Minute join.  Since this will be my first RunDisney event I don't want to take any chances on missing out...


 Oh there's PLENTY of room in that club! Welcome aboard


----------



## Blue Caterpillar

Sorry if I missed it, but are there guesses when POT deadline is? It normally is early October? Thx


----------



## rteetz

Blue Caterpillar said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are there guesses when POT deadline is? It normally is early October? Thx


Yes it is normally early October.


----------



## Bree

jennamfeo said:


> I think we were either afraid it would take up too much time or we weren't feeling like a drink at the moment?!



Next year I'm running faster so I can have a drink and eat more spectator snack.



BikeFan said:


> How deeply was it discounted this past year?  I really wasn't paying attention to 2019 registration because I had a schedule conflict.



Towards the end Travel Agents were unloading Dopey bibs at a 50% discount on Facebook.


----------



## Bree

I'll be on a cruise next week during passholder registration. I'm not even going to bother trying to register.


----------



## kirstie101

PrincessV said:


> Under the heading of A Sucker Is Born Every Minute, I'll be paying full price for early Dopey registration. Again. Which likely means it won't sell out and there will be deep discounts for those who wait. Again. You're welcome.





camaker said:


> I'll join you so you won't have to feel lonely.  If I wait, it'll sell out.  If I don't, there'll be discounts later.





Sleepless Knight said:


> Well, I already paid through my travel agent, so welcome to the full price club.





disneygpa said:


> Is the full price club exclusive?  Or can any of us Suckers Born Every Minute join.  Since this will be my first RunDisney event I don't want to take any chances on missing out...



Sooooo glad I'm not going to be the only one! I love throwing money at runDisney! I'll be on my phone, ready to go when AP reg opens!


----------



## kirstie101

flav said:


> @rteetz sorry, I will also post my question here...
> 
> With registration coming soon, I am trying to figure out which size shirt to pick for my 12 y.o. girl. Are there youth sizes proposed when registering? Anyone who registered a child recently (since the 5k has tech shirt), which size did you pick? TIA


Not runDisney specific but I tend to order my 12 year old daughter a womens small for races.


----------



## Princess KP

flav said:


> @rteetz sorry, I will also post my question here...
> 
> With registration coming soon, I am trying to figure out which size shirt to pick for my 12 y.o. girl. Are there youth sizes proposed when registering? Anyone who registered a child recently (since the 5k has tech shirt), which size did you pick? TIA


If the shirt doesn't fit your daughter, you can always exchange it for another size at the Expo.


----------



## jennamfeo

Bree said:


> Next year I'm running faster so I can have a drink and eat more spectator snack.


Sounds good!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Yes it is normally early October.



If I had to guess, and if the web site has not been updated yet, I'd say the deadline will be Tuesday October 8.


----------



## kirstie101

FFigawi said:


> If I had to guess, and if the web site has not been updated yet, I'd say the deadline will be Tuesday October 8.


I have a half on Sunday the 6th so that would work perfectly!


----------



## BikeFan

Bree said:


> Towards the end Travel Agents were unloading Dopey bibs at a 50% discount on Facebook.





Wow!  Now I'm wondering whether I should sign up for Dopey right away, or hold out for a discount!  

 Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> Wow!  Now I'm wondering whether I should sign up for Dopey right away, or hold out for a discount!
> 
> Decisions, decisions. . .


Those discounts aren’t guaranteed. It depends on how well things are selling.


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> Those discounts aren’t guaranteed. It depends on how well things are selling.



True.  And since it's an anniversary year, it may sell better than 2019.


----------



## lhermiston

https://brackify.com/bracket/28380/Walt-Disney-World-March-Madness/results

Tower of Terror is up by a single vote!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars!

Drum roll, please.

The winner of the 2019 Sundays are for Disney March Madness Attraction Tournament is ... Tower of Terror! This was a close one, folks. A tightly contested final worthy of the two beloved attractions. Haunted Mansion (my pick in the final round) actually garnered the most votes throughout the tournament (278 - 245), but ToT was too much in the head-to-head battle, edging the Grim Grinning Ghosts by just five votes.

Thanks to everyone who voted and chimed in. I hope it was fun and maybe we can do something similar with restaurants or food items in the future. But for now, back to our regularly scheduled programming...

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to imagine you're stranded on a deserted island and all you have to eat is an unlimited supply of one Disney entree, one Disney snack item and one Disney drink. What do you choose? 

Only rule: no choosing a buffet or all-you-can-eat sort of option, i.e. You can't say, I choose dinner at Ohana. 

My choices: the sampler at 50's Prime Time Cafe (meatloaf, fried chicken and pot roast), citrus float for the snack (diary and vitamin C) and one of those alcoholic drinks that come in a pineapple at the bar by Ohana (more vitamins, plus rum).

I can't wait to see what you all come up with, I'm sure someone will find some kind of loop hole, ha ha.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:
Entree:  Lamb & Beef Shawarma Platter from Tangierine Cafe
Snack:  Plain Rice Krispie treat
Alcoholic Beverage:  Italian Margarita from Italy
Non-Alcoholic Beverage:  LeFou’s Brew (w/o mango topping) from Gaston’s Tavern


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to imagine you're stranded on a deserted island and all you have to eat is an unlimited supply of one Disney entree, one Disney snack item and one Disney drink. What do you choose?


Well, I guess I’ll go with Homecomin’ fried chicken. My snack would be popcorn because it’s versatile. I could use it for more than just eating on the island 

I don’t really have a stand out beverage. I love sweet tea so I suppose I’d just go with sweet tea from Homecomin’.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sunday’s are for Disney:

Entree: Spicy Green Curry Shrimp from Tusker House

Snack: Bread Service at Sana’a (my overall #1 choice). If this is too large for snack it can be the entree, in which case I substitute the Funnel Cake with twist soft serve from Oasis Canteen (I feel remiss leaving off Les Halles from which I would be happy with basically anything from the menu)

Beverage: Peter Pan Float. As someone who doesn’t drink alcohol, this is a slam dunk.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Entree-rabbit shepherds pie, Napa Rose

Snack-Nashville Hot Turkey from the Festival of the Holidays

Drink-I’m going with dole whip since it’s a semi-frozen liquid.


----------



## broadsheet

Entree: Sana’a butter chicken 
Snack: Mickey pretzel with cheese
Drink: any of the specialty cocktails from nomad lounge


----------



## Neon Cactus

Entree:  Tonga Toast from Kona Cafe
Snack:  Canadian cheese soup, Le Cellier
Drink:  Kungaloosh from Adventurers Club (I occasionally find someone who still makes it)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Barca33Runner said:


> Sunday’s are for Disney:
> 
> Entree: Spicy Green Curry Shrimp from Tusker House
> 
> Snack: Bread Service at Sana’a (my overall #1 choice). If this is too large for snack it can be the entree, in which case I substitute the Funnel Cake with twist soft serve from Oasis Canteen (I feel remiss leaving off Les Halles from which I would be happy with basically anything from the menu)
> 
> Beverage: Peter Pan Float. As someone who doesn’t drink alcohol, this is a slam dunk.


Re:French food, it’s really hard to go wrong with classic French, and I don’t mean snooty pretentious haute cuisine, but basics. So good.


----------



## steph0808

This is a tough one!

Entree- Yek and Yeti honey chicken 
Dessert- Master's cupcake from Be Our Guest
Drink- not a big drinker, so I'll just go with fresh-squeezed lemonade or whatever that delightful guava juice or passion fruit juice concoction is at Ohana


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: This is a fun one!

1. Entree- Korean Beef Meatballs from Yak and Yeti
2. Snack- Mickey Rice Crispy Treat from Main Street Confectionary
3. Drink - Not a big drinker so maybe Jungle Juice from Tusker House or a Chai Latte from any of the park Starbucks locations


----------



## apdebord

Entree: Cobb Salad from Brown Derby
Snack: Popcorn
Drink: Skinny marg from La Cava/Dole Whip float if that counts


----------



## lhermiston

Neon Cactus said:


> Entree:  Tonga Toast from Kona Cafe
> Snack:  Canadian cheese soup, Le Cellier
> Drink:  Kungaloosh from Adventurers Club (I occasionally find someone who still makes it)



I’m going to need to know what kungoosh is because it sounds fun. 

Also, I just finished a 17 mile run and EVERYTHING y’all are listing sounds amazing. Bring me ALL the food and drink.


----------



## kirstie101

Entree: Fried chicken dinner from Plaza Inn
Snack: caramel apple- see I’m getting my fruit in! 
Beverages: Diet Coke for non alcoholic and a wine flight from Wine Country Trattoria for alcoholic.


----------



## quandrea

BuckeyeBama said:


> I am my own best company, so I am never lonely. I am great company. Just ask me. I might even answer. Maybe. If I'm not too busy talking to myself.


This is me. I’m never alone!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want you to imagine you're stranded on a deserted island and all you have to eat is an unlimited supply of one Disney entree, one Disney snack item and one Disney drink. What do you choose?


Entree: Satu’li Canteen Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowl
Snack: Woody’s Lunch Box Vegetarian Totchos 
Drink: “La Cantina” Clasica Margarita on the Rocks (maybe I should have chosen their Empanadas con Queso for my entree...)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Entree: Peking duck from Morimoto Asia 

Snack: Cheddar Cheese Popcorn from Popcorn Cart near Journey into Imagination. 

Beverage: Manhatten


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Entre: Croque Madame from Be Our Guest breakfast. Their breakfast always gets a bad wrap, but I really like this one and it is the one thing that always stands out to me and try to get once a trip. My favorite dining experience, however, goes to California Grill.

Snack: Tie between the Carrot Cake Cookie at Hollywood, the oreo cupcake at the Boardwalk bakery, and the chocolate duo at France Pavillion

Drink: Tie between either a liter of beer from the Biergarten or Le Fou's Brew—another one that doesn't seem to get a lot of love but I like it a lot whenever I want to go into a sugar coma.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD:

Entree - crabmeat & caviar course from Victoria & Albert's
Snack - No Way Jose from Beaches & Cream
Drink - HippopotoMai-Tai from Trader Sam's


----------



## bananabean

Entree: a burger - it may not be the greatest, but it comes with french fries, and now I can have 2 snacks
Snack: popcorn
Drink: water

This all sounds sorta sad and boring now that I look at it.  But I’mma do me anyway.


----------



## flav

Thanks @lhermiston for the voting match

SAFD: I hate repeating meals so it would be though to be on that island.

For sure, the *Dole* *Whip* *Float* has to be there, as a drink or as a snack...  If I am alone on the island, I can survive without coffee so Starbucks can be eliminated as a drink. 

Then, *Fresh Fruit Waffle Sandwich *from Sleepy Hollow as a snack would do. Second choice was pretzel but the fruit would be missing.

Entree is difficult. It is a tie between 
*The Pilgrim's Feast *at Liberty Tree Tavern (assuming the Patriot’s Plate is out given the rule of this game) and *Filet Mignon *at Tepan Edo. I would probably go for the latter.


----------



## wdvak

Hi All, 

Finally here and caught up just in time for registration.  Debating about trying Dopey again. I don’t enjoy mileage over a half, but since I know I would have finished if I hadn’t been ill I’m considering trying again.  I have to say that even ending up with bronchitis, and just now finally getting all the way healthy, I had a blast!  Plus I really want to get those 6 medals  I had about talked myself out of it for this year, but will I try it again if I don’t do it in 2020.

SAFD:
Entree: Lamb & Beef Shawarma Platter from Tangierine Cafe
Snack: Churro or specialty cupcake
Drink: Tea while sitting quietly at AK with DH


----------



## Neon Cactus

lhermiston said:


> I’m going to need to know what kungoosh is because it sounds fun.
> 
> Also, I just finished a 17 mile run and EVERYTHING y’all are listing sounds amazing. Bring me ALL the food and drink.


Kungaloosh has strawberry daiquiri mix, orange juice, Captain Morgan and blackberry brandy.  They had frozen and on the rocks.  I liked frozen better.  They had them at Trader Sam’s at Disneyland last time I was there.  But not at the Polynesian.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> Kungaloosh has strawberry daiquiri mix, orange juice, Captain Morgan and blackberry brandy.  They had frozen and on the rocks.  I liked frozen better.  They had them at Trader Sam’s at Disneyland last time I was there.  But not at the Polynesian.


I believe you can get it at the Wilderness Lodge bar. I know I saw it somewhere on property.


----------



## jhoannam

So I’ve never done a 5k race, because it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line. I’m not looking forward to doing the 5k for the Dopey. 
Are there any strategies for enjoying the 5k? Could I get there late, let’s say 5am?


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> So I’ve never done a 5k race, because it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line. I’m not looking forward to doing the 5k for the Dopey.
> Are there any strategies for enjoying the 5k? Could I get there late, let’s say 5am?


If you are driving yes you could get there later. Taking a bus no. 

I don’t mind the 5K. They are untimed so I just take my time and enjoy them. Stop for characters, and take photos. It doesn’t need to be a PR or anything.


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> If you are driving yes you could get there later. Taking a bus no.
> 
> I don’t mind the 5K. They are untimed so I just take my time and enjoy them. Stop for characters, and take photos. It doesn’t need to be a PR or anything.


I think I would be willing to pay for an Uber to get to sleep in an extra 1.5 hours. Has anyone done this to get a little extra sleep?


----------



## ZellyB

Entree:  Cobb Salad from Brown Derby (gets me protein, dairy and vegetables)
Snack:  Dole Whip (refreshing and fruit)
Drink: Outpost Lemonade from Epcot


----------



## ZellyB

jhoannam said:


> I think I would be willing to pay for an Uber to get to sleep in an extra 1.5 hours. Has anyone done this to get a little extra sleep?



I haven't done it to get to a race, but we did try to use one to spectate the half in January and it was a nightmare.  He was completely unable to manage around the road closures.  He eventually got us where we wanted to go and he was super nice about it, but it was just a big mess.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD:
entree: gotta go with the Cobb Salad from Brown Derby as well.  My husband and I always try to go this one on our couples trips and hopefully the good memories would power me through finding a way off the island 
snack: Mickey pretzel.  When my stomach isn't feeling the greatest, the good ol' Mickey pretzel has helped it feel better
Drink: I don't drink alcohol so my choice are a bit more limited, but I really loved the milk boba tea from the Chinese Pavilion on this last trip.  I've had to hunt down local places that sell it!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  I struggled with this seemingly innocuous question since I rarely eat Disney food---just not worth it value/quality-wise.  So I just tried to think of things that I gravitate to when I'm there.....

Entree: None that lingers in my memory.  But specific offerings at Sanaa or Boma--things that I can't find elsewhere, or can't cook myself---would be my choice.

Snack:  School Bread or Dole Whip. I haven't been to Norway yet, nor have I had Dole whip outside of Disney.

Drink: Chocolate shake from Beaches and Cream, and formerly Pop Century--this was a true value.  They made a shake with real ice cream, lined the cup with chocolate syrup, and topped it with whipped cream and possibly sprinkles.  For $5, it was a winner.

For atmosphere--a pint at Raglan is fun.  I won't pay $$ for cocktails since they just aren't worth it.  But I did catch Happy Hour at STK when I was there in February and got a half price cocktail and a $5 slider/fries which made a nice little dinner.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:

Entree: Macadamia Nut Pancakes from Kona Cafe
Snack: Nachos from the QS in Mexico
Drink: Rose Gold Margarita from the Polynesian pool bar


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> So I’ve never done a 5k race, because it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line. I’m not looking forward to doing the 5k for the Dopey.
> Are there any strategies for enjoying the 5k? Could I get there late, let’s say 5am?



You will likely spend more time waiting for the 5K than running it. Everyone is fresh, excited and there’s a great energy in the air - different from the “oh god, I’m about to run a full” nervous energy. 

As for strategy, just soak it all in. Especially the World Showcase, it’s gorgeous in the morning.


----------



## kirstie101

lhermiston said:


> You will likely spend more time waiting for the 5K than running it. Everyone is fresh, excited and there’s a great energy in the air - different from the “oh god, I’m about to run a full” nervous energy.
> 
> As for strategy, just soak it all in. Especially the World Showcase, it’s gorgeous in the morning.


I've never done a Disney 5k and am actually really looking forward to it. Is it pretty much entirely in the parks (or a park)?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> I've never done a Disney 5k and am actually really looking forward to it. Is it pretty much entirely in the parks (or a park)?


The first mile is mostly outside the parks and backstage. After that it’s mostly inside Epcot.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> Drink: Rose Gold Margarita from the Polynesian pool bar


GIMME RIGHT NOW


----------



## cavepig

Entree: The tofu dish at Skipper Canteen
Snack: Apple Cider Donut Holes at Isle of Java at DAK
Drink: I've got nothing here, drink fail.


----------



## ANIM8R

jhoannam said:


> So I’ve never done a 5k race, because it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line. I’m not looking forward to doing the 5k for the Dopey.
> Are there any strategies for enjoying the 5k? Could I get there late, let’s say 5am?



Given the "it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line", it sounds like you run at a faster pace.

If you're in an early corral and finish quickly (and if you're taking the buses), you'll be waiting around the finish area for the later waves to start since the buses need to wait for everybody to clear out the first half-mile of the route before they can travel to the bus loading area. I think it took close to an hour after corral 'A' started for the buses to be able to start loading this past year.

So, my advice on strategy is to enjoy the 5K route and take advantage of the shorter lines for photos then cheer on the later corrals after you finished since you won't be able to board your bus.


----------



## kirstie101

Does AP reg still work as it did in the past? Link will be up in the AP section of the disney website?


----------



## jhoannam

ANIM8R said:


> Given the "it takes longer to get to the start line than the finish line", it sounds like you run at a faster pace.
> 
> If you're in an early corral and finish quickly (and if you're taking the buses), you'll be waiting around the finish area for the later waves to start since the buses need to wait for everybody to clear out the first half-mile of the route before they can travel to the bus loading area. I think it took close to an hour after corral 'A' started for the buses to be able to start loading this past year.
> 
> So, my advice on strategy is to enjoy the 5K route and take advantage of the shorter lines for photos then cheer on the later corrals after you finished since you won't be able to board your bus.


Thanks! I didn't know the start line had to be cleared. I guess I'll just enjoy the 3AM wake up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  

Entree:  Surf & Turf from Tiffins.  Mostly the turf, but that was so good.  The lobster was good too, but I'm very, very careful with shellfish due to family history of that allergy.

Snack:  The desserts from Akershus.  Is this enough of a loophole?

Drink:  The non-alcoholic fruit smoothie I bought around mile 25 of the marathon in the Morocco pavilion.  it was icy cold and tasted nothing powerade or water which I had just about had enough of by that point.  It had downed it completely shortly after exiting World Showcase.


----------



## roxymama

Belated answer to the Sunday question.  I'm assuming that the island I am stranded on is in Bay Lake or the seven seas lagoon.  
Entree: the kids meal I had at the Mexico Pavilion in 1987.  
Dessert: churros, but only if they are imported from disneyland.
Drink: anything in slush form with booze in it from france.


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> churros, but only if they are imported from disneyland.


THE BEST.


----------



## CDKG

cavepig said:


> Entree: The tofu dish at Skipper Canteen
> Snack: Apple Cider Donut Holes at Isle of Java at DAK
> Drink: I've got nothing here, drink fail.


Tell me about the tofu dish at Skipper Canteen! I’ve never been there.


----------



## garneska

CDKG said:


> Tell me about the tofu dish at Skipper Canteen! I’ve never been there.



It’s delicious, one of my favorite things there. Wonderful though even my meat loving hubby will order it.


----------



## steph0808

Does anyone know what runDisney sent out in regards to spectating at this past weekend's Star Wars races? Now I'm worried that booking at the Poly won't have done anything in terms of spectating, since it seems runDisney is cracking down and wanting people to just go to the finish line.

People holding signs along the highways, outside the resorts, outside AK, on Boardwalk, etc., is what keeps me going during Disney races and one reason why I love them.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Does anyone know what runDisney sent out in regards to spectating at this past weekend's Star Wars races? Now I'm worried that booking at the Poly won't have done anything in terms of spectating, since it seems runDisney is cracking down and wanting people to just go to the finish line.
> 
> People holding signs along the highways, outside the resorts, outside AK, on Boardwalk, etc., is what keeps me going during Disney races and one reason why I love them.


They didn't send out anything they just updated their terms in the guide. I didn't hear anything on a crack down on spectating so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> They didn't send out anything they just updated their terms in the guide. I didn't hear anything on a crack down on spectating so I wouldn't worry.



Oh, the guide. No wonder I couldn't find it.  

It seems mixed on the Star Wars thread - some people said it was fine, some said it was barren in terms of spectators.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> They didn't send out anything they just updated their terms in the guide. I didn't hear anything on a crack down on spectating so I wouldn't worry.


They told people to leave along the parkway near McDonald’s along with people in some of the parking lots.  

I have a feeling lots of negative feedback will be given as there was a lot less along the Star Wars course.  Even my husband who usually is oblivious made mention of it as he was looking forward to his red vines at Hollywood Studios he has gotten every year.


----------



## Princess KP

steph0808 said:


> Does anyone know what runDisney sent out in regards to spectating at this past weekend's Star Wars races? Now I'm worried that booking at the Poly won't have done anything in terms of spectating, since it seems runDisney is cracking down and wanting people to just go to the finish line.
> 
> People holding signs along the highways, outside the resorts, outside AK, on Boardwalk, etc., is what keeps me going during Disney races and one reason why I love them.





rteetz said:


> They didn't send out anything they just updated their terms in the guide. I didn't hear anything on a crack down on spectating so I wouldn't worry.


When I checked in to my resort this past weekend, they gave me an info sheet with bus times, etc... and it stated that spectators were only allowed at the start and finish. There weren't any spectators at AK, just guests arriving for the day. There were people that had signs by the McDonald's and they were not allowed on the road. You could see them in the McD's parking lot. There were a few spectators as you entered the Boardwalk area but they may have been part of one of the charities. Cast members were out at Epcot but that was it.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> When I checked in to my resort this past weekend, they gave me an info sheet with bus times, etc... and it stated that spectators were only allowed at the start and finish. There weren't any spectators at AK, just guests arriving for the day. There were people that had signs by the McDonald's and they were not allowed on the road. You could see them in the McD's parking lot. There were a few spectators as you entered the Boardwalk area but they may have been part of one of the charities. Cast members were out at Epcot but that was it.



Oh okay. That's enough to have me hard pass on Marathon Weekend.


----------



## steph0808

This might really affect what I run this year. I was leaning toward the full. If there is minimal crowd support, I might just do the 10k to run around Boardwalk and Epcot.

And if I hadn't already rented DVC, I probably wouldn't go at all. The crowd support is one of the main reasons that I run Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> When I checked in to my resort this past weekend, they gave me an info sheet with bus times, etc... and it stated that spectators were only allowed at the start and finish. There weren't any spectators at AK, just guests arriving for the day. There were people that had signs by the McDonald's and they were not allowed on the road. You could see them in the McD's parking lot. There were a few spectators as you entered the Boardwalk area but they may have been part of one of the charities. Cast members were out at Epcot but that was it.


I can't see this continuing for Marathon Weekend. If so thats a major downgrade. Spectators help make the atmosphere what it is.

I think people are more willing to fight those rules if they are still in place for marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Not that it will matter but I wrote an email to runDisney. If spectators are indeed limited to only the start and finish at marathon weekend I may actually be done with runDisney for a while. All major races allow spectating along the courses. Its absurd not too.


----------



## Princess KP

@MommaoffherRocker observed that there was a lot more police presence this past weekend so maybe they limited spectator access for a reason??


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> Not that it will matter but I wrote an email to runDisney. If spectators are indeed limited to only the start and finish at marathon weekend I may actually be done with runDisney for a while. All major races allow spectating along the courses. Its absurd not too.



I'll happily write an email about this as well - what's the best email address to use?


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> I'll happily write an email about this as well - what's the best email address to use?


I just wrote to the general email on the runDisney site. If that doesn't get me a response I may go up the ladder to Farron Kelly the runDisney president.


----------



## Dopey 2020

rteetz said:


> I can't see this continuing for Marathon Weekend. If so thats a major downgrade. Spectators help make the atmosphere what it is.



This for sure, I really missed the crowd coming out of AK this past weekend. I’m sure it’s a security nightmare but Disney deals with that 24/7 pretty much anywhere on property. I’ll be sending an email as well but in the end I’ll be running either way, I need my runDisney fix


----------



## jhoannam

Princess KP said:


> When I checked in to my resort this past weekend, they gave me an info sheet with bus times, etc... and it stated that spectators were only allowed at the start and finish. There weren't any spectators at AK, just guests arriving for the day. There were people that had signs by the McDonald's and they were not allowed on the road. You could see them in the McD's parking lot. There were a few spectators as you entered the Boardwalk area but they may have been part of one of the charities. Cast members were out at Epcot but that was it.


Oh wow, the marathon is going to be a terrible race if spectators aren’t allowed throughout the course. I need the cheering and candy along the race.


----------



## jmasgat

I added my voice (emailed RD) to the chorus against the inanity of the change re:spectators. It still stings that Disney clamped down on those of us from the old WISH board who used to make an effort to provide food & encouragement--which were always appreciated-- during the latter part of the marathon , to anyone who wanted it.

I assume the lawyers/risk management/security people have gained the upper hand.  And I bet not a one of them is a runner.

They are sapping the fun out of the races little by little.


----------



## BikeFan

Princess KP said:


> When I checked in to my resort this past weekend, they gave me an info sheet with bus times, etc... and it stated that spectators were only allowed at the start and finish. There weren't any spectators at AK, just guests arriving for the day. There were people that had signs by the McDonald's and they were not allowed on the road. You could see them in the McD's parking lot. There were a few spectators as you entered the Boardwalk area but they may have been part of one of the charities. Cast members were out at Epcot but that was it.



I wonder why this change was made and whether it will continue going forward.  In all my RunDisney races in the past, I never remember spectators creating safety or traffic issues, so it doesn't seem like the old policy needed to be changed.  Does this mean spectators won't be allowed onto Main Street in Magic Kingdom prior to park opening, like in years past?  Running down Main Street with the crowd roaring was a highlight of Marathon Weekend.  It won't be the same if it's only CMs (who are great, but there's just not as many).


----------



## BikeFan

jmasgat said:


> I added my voice (emailed RD) to the chorus against the inanity of the change re:spectators. It still stings that Disney clamped down on those of us from the old WISH board who used to make an effort to provide food & encouragement--which were always appreciated-- during the latter part of the marathon , to anyone who wanted it.



What's the back story to that?  I don't recall the specifics.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> I added my voice (emailed RD) to the chorus against the inanity of the change re:spectators. It still stings that Disney clamped down on those of us from the old WISH board who used to make an effort to provide food & encouragement--which were always appreciated-- during the latter part of the marathon , to anyone who wanted it.
> 
> I assume the lawyers/risk management/security people have gained the upper hand.  And I bet not a one of them is a runner.
> 
> They are sapping the fun out of the races little by little.



I find all these changes disappointing and hope that the feedback that they get will result in a course correction similar to what happened after they removed the characters from the course at Tinkerbell a few years ago.  That being said, I don't think it's so much the lawyers/risk management/security people who have caused the issues.  In my opinion, it's today's tort-happy culture in which anyone will sue for anything in an attempt to get rich quick.  In a race run entirely on Disney property it's not hard to see a scenario where someone hands out food that causes an issue and Disney gets sued because it was on their property and they had ultimate responsibility and should have controlled the situation.


----------



## jhoannam

jmasgat said:


> I added my voice (emailed RD) to the chorus against the inanity of the change re:spectators. It still stings that Disney clamped down on those of us from the old WISH board who used to make an effort to provide food & encouragement--which were always appreciated-- during the latter part of the marathon , to anyone who wanted it.
> 
> I assume the lawyers/risk management/security people have gained the upper hand.  And I bet not a one of them is a runner.
> 
> They are sapping the fun out of the races little by little.



I can’t imagine they incurre more of a liability than any other races, non-rDisney. 

I think I’ll voice my opinion too.


----------



## lahobbs4

Hopefully this was just some kind of high security risk for some reason? I'm trying to stay positive guys, even though it's tough on this one. I would be heartbroken if spectators were dramatically reduced.


----------



## lahobbs4

jhoannam said:


> Oh wow, the marathon is going to be a terrible race if spectators aren’t allowed throughout the course. I need the cheering and candy along the race.



This is the main reason that Marathon Weekend is the only full I will run. None of our locals have the course support from spectators and I hate it. This may make me choose the half and 10K instead of Dopey/Goofy.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> I can’t imagine they incurre more of a liability than any other races, non-rDisney.
> 
> I think I’ll voice my opinion too.



Most other races are run on public streets or lands, not privately owned.  From that standpoint, I think the liability would be much higher.  In addition, if someone got a "bad" snack from a spectator in a non-Disney race, who's going to get sued?  The municipality is most like going to be immune, where Disney would have full exposure as a private company.


----------



## jhoannam

lahobbs4 said:


> This is the main reason that Marathon Weekend is the only full I will run. None of our locals have the course support from spectators and I hate it. This may make me choose the half and 10K instead of Dopey/Goofy.


Wow, all of our big races in town have course support. We like beer & jello shots.


----------



## rteetz

BikeFan said:


> I wonder why this change was made and whether it will continue going forward.  In all my RunDisney races in the past, I never remember spectators creating safety or traffic issues, so it doesn't seem like the old policy needed to be changed.  Does this mean spectators won't be allowed onto Main Street in Magic Kingdom prior to park opening, like in years past?  Running down Main Street with the crowd roaring was a highlight of Marathon Weekend.  It won't be the same if it's only CMs (who are great, but there's just not as many).


I can’t see them getting rid of Main Street cheering because they sell spots for that. That’s a source of revenue for them.


----------



## lahobbs4

jhoannam said:


> Wow, all of our big races in town have course support. We like beer & jello shots.



I'm jealous!!

We have one in our community and it is a DUD. Even the halves around here don't get much support. I can drive to Memphis (hour away) for the St. Jude full and it's fantastic. It's a month before Dopey so I skipped it last year but may do it instead for this year!


----------



## jmasgat

BikeFan said:


> What's the back story to that?  I don't recall the specifics.



A group of people used to cheer at the exit to DHS and sometimes others at WWoS, and BC.  We had oranges, twizzlers, pretzels, wet washcloths, etc,etc. About 5 years or so ago, we were told we couldn't hand things out. Disney volunteers forced us to leave WWoS (God help me if I ever get to be THAT crotchety of a senior citizen), and also eventually the other spots.

Some of the "old group" is still out there cheering, but I don't think the other stuff occurs (at least not in an obvious way)


----------



## dodukes

I'm gearing up to sign up for the full in January and the spectating rules disappoint me. I was already telling DBF that he was in charge of driving around to cheer me on and bring me lunch ( and a possible change of socks/shoes). I have been reading and looking at pictures and one of the exciting things this past 10k was seeing he people dressed up and lined up (although very few) in the epcot parking lot. It was fun to read their signs and just seeing them cheer, it would be tough to go 26 miles on barren desolate roads with nothing but my music and other tired runners (or well walkers cuz i'd be way back there by the end of the first half LOL) I do hope they allow the spectators and while I probably would not take anything from anyone from the side of the road, at mile 23 who knows what I would do LOL I do hope they keep the magic kingdom cheering because that looks VERY COOL!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I can’t see them getting rid of Main Street cheering because they sell spots for that. That’s a source of revenue for them.



And ... this.
I could see Disney doing away with spectators but then selling enhanced chEAR squad packages for various areas ... so you can still spectate, you just have to pay for your spot. And only select areas, so most of the course probably still would then be empty.

Sigh. I would probably still do some rD without spectators, because that's not as big of a thing for me (especially not the food, since I can't eat most of it anyway ...), but it would be a very different atmosphere for sure.


----------



## cavepig

CDKG said:


> Tell me about the tofu dish at Skipper Canteen! I’ve never been there.


  It was so good.  The tofu is pineapple crusted and was served in a separate bowl to then add to the curry vegetables and rice.   It wasn't too spicy or anything.   Here's the description on their menu. It was sweet yet savory.  I had it after the marathon this year as my first visit to Skipper Canteen.  It's served with Nan bread too.
*Curried Vegetable Crew Stew*
a favorite of the Crew Stew Crew (especially Stu). Seasonal Vegetables and pineapple Tofu in a House-made Curry Sauce served with Coconut Rice


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

dodukes said:


> I do hope they allow the spectators and while I probably would not take anything from anyone from the side of the road, at mile 23 who knows what I would do LOL


I didn't think I would need extra food during the race, but around mile 23, someone was giving out soft peppermints right around the time my stomach decided to revolt and I felt so ill.  Those peppermints hit the spot big time!  My BRF and I talk about this angel of mine that allowed me to finish the race with a smile on my face.  I had the same grateful feeling for the spectators/cheerers at the the end of the marathon that I had for the nurses that took care of me after having my babies lol

I will be very disappointed if Disney takes this away from the marathon.


----------



## flav

Spectators support is key in running events. Those who can write to runDisney, please do so (internationally and Quebec based people are barred from getting their emails or writing to them!).

I wonder if DH will be taking the trip if he cannot cheer me easily. For sure, I am happy about not booking BC ($$$) for that purpose!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I hope this isn’t the case.  Yesterday I walked from the Swan to EPCOT and when I look at the path to DHS, all I thought about was how important those spectators were at that part of the marathon in encouraging me to keep going.  The thought of them not allowed there is terrible.


----------



## Bree

*** is up with limiting the spectating? Ugh. I’ll be sending an email too.


----------



## Bree

Neon Cactus said:


> I hope this isn’t the case.  Yesterday I walked from the Swan to EPCOT and when I look at the path to DHS, all I thought about was how important those spectators were at that part of the marathon in encouraging me to keep going.  The thought of them not allowed there is terrible.



Agreed! I got the best hug from @mrsg00fy on that part of the course.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> Agreed! I got the best hug from @mrsg00fy on that part of the course.


Same!


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> A group of people used to cheer at the exit to DHS and sometimes others at WWoS, and BC.  We had oranges, twizzlers, pretzels, wet washcloths, etc,etc. About 5 years or so ago, we were told we couldn't hand things out. Disney volunteers forced us to leave WWoS (God help me if I ever get to be THAT crotchety of a senior citizen), and also eventually the other spots.
> 
> Some of the "old group" is still out there cheering, but I don't think the other stuff occurs (at least not in an obvious way)



I know Corrina, DK, and a few others are out there cheering every year, but I really miss the candy and cold washcloths.


----------



## MissLiss279

I guessing it has something to do with security - only wanting to allow spectators in areas where they will pass through some sort of security check point...


----------



## ZellyB

Wow  This is disappointing if true...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Unpopular opinion alert: *whispers* I wish they would get rid of Main Street USA spectating. It makes a narrow portion of the course even narrower and induces more chaos than is necessary. Absolutely fine with people being in the hub and don’t see any real reason to limit spectating on any other area of the course. 

Specifically for Main Street though, it limits the area for runners to get pictures, causes dangerous crowding and makes what should be a magical experience way less magical. I’m slow, so by the time I get there my options are walk in a slog of humanity or jump up on the sidewalk and dodge poles, CMs, trash cans, and other runners exiting the slog with their phones out trying to get a clearer spot for a picture. Claiming over half of that real estate for spectators considerably cheapens my Main Street USA experience. I’d be much happier if they corralled spectators through the emporium and picked up spectating after Casey’s.


----------



## Desdemona924

Barca33Runner said:


> Unpopular opinion alert: *whispers* I wish they would get rid of Main Street USA spectating. It makes a narrow portion of the course even narrower and induces more chaos than is necessary. Absolutely fine with people being in the hub and don’t see any real reason to limit spectating on any other area of the course.
> 
> Specifically for Main Street though, it limits the area for runners to get pictures, causes dangerous crowding and makes what should be a magical experience way less magical. I’m slow, so by the time I get there my options are walk in a slog of humanity or jump up on the sidewalk and dodge poles, CMs, trash cans, and other runners exiting the slog with their phones out trying to get a clearer spot for a picture. Claiming over half of that real estate for spectators considerably cheapens my Main Street USA experience. I’d be much happier if they corralled spectators through the emporium and picked up spectating after Casey’s.



I don't agree completely. I wish that they would move the spectators back though to leave more room for runners. I have noticed there is always a large space between the back of the crowd and the buildings. I get that people don't want to be under the overhangs and that they need a walkway, but I feel a bit the same when it comes to the course crowding. However, I do love running up Main Street with the cheering crowds and can't imagine the race without it.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> Most other races are run on public streets or lands, not privately owned.  From that standpoint, I think the liability would be much higher.  In addition, if someone got a "bad" snack from a spectator in a non-Disney race, who's going to get sued?  The municipality is most like going to be immune, where Disney would have full exposure as a private company.


This is exactly what I think is going on. Just by creating the new rule and putting it in print out to the public, Disney now has a CYA in place. Will it opt to spend money and resources to enforce it? I seriously doubt it. I just did the SW races and saw spectators on Osceola and at the BW - not as many as marathon wknd, but SW never has the same turnout at marathon wknd. I know there were people who tried to spectate & were turned away, but others were able to. That tells me WDW isn't interested in strict enforcement. I think one person cheering who hands his wife a granola bar halfway through a race isn't going to be a problem. But a group of folks with tons of treats to give to strangers may be told to shut it down.

I'll add that spectators have been a real hazard to themselves in the past, so that may be part of this, too. I've seen spectators nearly hit by cars in the lanes left open for traffic on Osceola and Floridian Way. I've also seen spectators encroach on the course, creating a potential hazard for runners. I think WDW can find a middle ground to limit spectating in dangerous places and still allow it in safer spots.


----------



## PCFriar80

Barca33Runner said:


> Unpopular opinion alert: *whispers* I wish they would get rid of Main Street USA spectating. It makes a narrow portion of the course even narrower and induces more chaos than is necessary. Absolutely fine with people being in the hub and don’t see any real reason to limit spectating on any other area of the course.
> 
> Specifically for Main Street though, it limits the area for runners to get pictures, causes dangerous crowding and makes what should be a magical experience way less magical. I’m slow, so by the time I get there my options are walk in a slog of humanity or jump up on the sidewalk and dodge poles, CMs, trash cans, and other runners exiting the slog with their phones out trying to get a clearer spot for a picture. Claiming over half of that real estate for spectators considerably cheapens my Main Street USA experience. I’d be much happier if they corralled spectators through the emporium and picked up spectating after Casey’s.


Just remember, there's a rail track right up the middle of Main Street so that would have to be covered with some temporary covering/flooring to avoid turned ankles.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PCFriar80 said:


> Just remember, there's a rail track right up the middle of Main Street so that would have to be covered with some temporary covering/flooring to avoid turned ankles.



It’s imperfect. I guess I’m the only person who gets the feels on Main Street USA when I come to the parks outside of an rD event and doesn’t get them at all as I’m being herded like cattle down it during an rD event. Working on getting faster, maybe it’ll be more fun when it hasn’t reached the clogged drain portion of the race (if that exists).


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Barca33Runner said:


> Unpopular opinion alert: *whispers* I wish they would get rid of Main Street USA spectating.


Delete post, ban user.


----------



## roxymama

I have a sample of only one marathon under my belt but I'm wondering if I've been forever spoiled with crowd support for this distance by running the Chicago marathon.  In the late miles we had a portion of the course with no support and it felt like the longest portion (then again that could have been me just getting ridiculously tired.) 
Tink HM 2017 had barely any support outside of the parks because it was the year they changed the volunteer rules and so the majority of Anaheim clubs disappeared.  I still loved the race but I felt that I missed out on the atmosphere.  I still want to do WDW marathon irregardless but it will be easier with friendly encouragement throughout.


----------



## baxter24

The only places I noticed the lack of spectators was just outside animal kingdom and at the overpass by the McDonald’s. There were people cheering coming out of Hollywood Studios and at the Boardwalk. It was certainly less people than I’ve seen during the marathon but it could be just because it was earlier in the morning. It was a bummer not having spectators outside of AK. That’s always such a nice boost before you have to make your way down the highway to WWoS. There were some spectators right by the buses before we entered into Epcot for the 10k. It will be interesting to see if they keep this up for the rest of the races.


----------



## rteetz

Got my response from runDisney


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> Got my response from runDisney
> 
> View attachment 393855



That's a lot of words to tell you basically nothing.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> That's a lot of words to tell you basically nothing.


Yep


----------



## ZellyB

Lot of words that tell me this in likely the new policy for all races going forward and thanks for expressing your disappointment and we'll do like we do on most things and ignore you.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Lot of words that tell me this in likely the new policy for all races going forward and thanks for expressing your disappointment and we'll do like we do on most things and ignore you.


I’ll further voice my opinion on the survey they send me.


----------



## ZellyB

I did go ahead and email them as well and I'll have Chris do it too.  The more voices the better even though I doubt it will matter.  I don't post to their facebook page, but are there complaints being voiced there as well?


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I did go ahead and email them as well and I'll have Chris do it too.  The more voices the better even though I doubt it will matter.  I don't post to their facebook page, but are there complaints being voiced there as well?


I have not seen. I know the runDisney facebook groups were vocal about it but not sure runDisney really looks at those.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Was this sent to the general RunDisney email?  Does anyone know Faron Kelley's email?  I'll be happy to email also, but emailing Faron directly might get a better chance of it getting read instead of the standard corporate reply.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> Was this sent to the general RunDisney email?  Does anyone know Faron Kelley's email?  I'll be happy to email also, but emailing Faron directly might get a better chance of it getting read instead of the standard corporate reply.


Yeah I did the general runDisney email to start. 

Faron.Kelley@Disney.com


----------



## Neon Cactus

Thanks.  I just remember emailing about a year ago and I sent it directly to Bob Chapek and got a quick response by phone call.  I've sent emails to the general emails and got pretty much the same version of response that you got.  Here's hoping something gets through to them.


----------



## lhermiston

Emails are easily deleted and ignored. Money talks. This is a garbage policy and anyone who really wants to affect change shouldn’t give runDisney any more of their money. 

I know this is easy coming from someone planning on a break from Disney races, but I’ll happily spend my money doing DC, Chicago or Vegas marathons in the future instead.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Emails are easily deleted and ignored. Money talks. This is a garbage policy and anyone who really wants to affect change shouldn’t give runDisney any more of their money.
> 
> I know this is easy coming from someone planning on a break from Disney races, but I’ll happily spend my money doing DC, Chicago or Vegas marathons in the future instead.


Yes money does talk but runDisney truly isn't a big revenue maker as it is. And there are times runDisney does listen to outrage.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yes money does talk but runDisney truly isn't a big revenue maker as it is. And there are times runDisney does listen to outrage.



For everyone’s sake, I hope you’re right. I won’t be holding my breath.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Does the Castaway Cay Challenge usually sell out? I was hoping to wait until October/November when the military rate for that cruise comes out!


----------



## jmasgat

rteetz said:


> Got my response from runDisney
> 
> View attachment 393855



I got the exact same response.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Neon Cactus said:


> That's a lot of words to tell you basically nothing.


All rD really did was acknowledge that they received @rteetz email.
As for liability issues, couldn’t rD add something to the waiver that says taking stuff from anywhere other than official Disney stops is prohibited and they assume no liability if runners take food/drinks, etc. from strangers? Of course legal would have to word it. Then any liability beyond Disney negligence would be ours.


----------



## Bree

So I have internet access today and could do early sign up. Still going back and forth with Dopey vs. Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> So I have internet access today and could do early sign up. Still going back and forth with Dopey vs. Goofy.


I think you know the answer


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> I think you know the answer



Me too. And it’s not Goofy.


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> Got my response from runDisney
> 
> View attachment 393855



I got the same response.


----------



## Kerry1957

In the waiting room; hopefully this will go a bit smoother than W&D. The better play may have been to just wait a couple of hours (or days or weeks or....).


----------



## PrincessV

I've been in queue since 9:48am... not going anywhere yet...


----------



## Davie Business

I don't know about anyone else but I'm just sitting and spinning in the waiting room.  Anyone else get in yet?


----------



## Davie Business

PrincessV said:


> I've been in queue since 9:48am... not going anywhere yet...



How'd you get in the waiting room that early?  My link didn't go active till 1000


----------



## PrincessV

Davie Business said:


> How'd you get in the waiting room that early?  My link didn't go active till 1000


I already had the AP page open and when I refreshed at 9:48, the link was there and live.


----------



## dodukes

It's official. I am registered my for my first marathon!! YAY! I bought a runner bundle only because I won't get to race pick up until Saturday and wanted to make sure I got a mileage Magnet!


----------



## jeremy1002

Just like for the wine and dine, the second browser I opened (this time after 10:00) got out of the waiting room before the pre-10:00 one.


----------



## Kerry1957

Davie Business said:


> How'd you get in the waiting room that early?  My link didn't go active till 1000



I have 2 computers in the waiting room; I too was able to get in a few minutes early on the first computer. Didn't try the second until a few minutes after the start.


----------



## Dopey 2020

I’ve had two in waiting room since 955
Fingers crossed it will happen soon...


----------



## PrincessV

I've had multiple tabs waiting and getting nowhere. Out of time, so I'll just have to try later. This stinks.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I registered for the 10K! I will keep thinking about the marathon and decide later. I don’t expect it to sell out for a long time. And if it does, it does.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I guess I’m in the waiting room. Just spinning and doing nothing.


----------



## Kerry1957

Registered for the marathon. Chrome incognito worked before Chrome regular.

There were two spots where you had to check a box regarding submitting POTs. The dates for the POT were stated as January 1, 2018 - October 8, 2019


----------



## jeremy1002

Done the full and a few halfs, now I'm in for my first Dopey!  I am now very excited and poor!


----------



## PrincessV

Finally in and done, just in the nick of time! Dopey 2020 is on.


----------



## Dopey 2020

In for 48.6 magic miles!


----------



## baxter24

Watched the spinning for a little over 10 minutes and then got in. 

Dopey 2020 here I come!!


----------



## lahobbs4

crap crap crap crap you people are giving me the Dopey FOMO that I wasn't prepared for...


----------



## dodukes

lahobbs4 said:


> crap crap crap crap you people are giving me the Dopey FOMO that I wasn't prepared for...


HAHAHAH YES I AGREE!!! It's my first full so not sure I want to run (walk) 48.6 but I keep thinking that I HAVE to do it with all these posts LOL maybe in 2021!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

in for the half


----------



## AFwifelife

Dopey #2! Guess I should think about running again.


----------



## CDKG

I am officially registered for the WDW 10k and Marathon!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m in for Dopey #7. Too perfect to quit.


----------



## goingthedistance

Dopey 7, Goofy 15.  Sleep is highly overrated.


----------



## camaker

I'm in for Dopey #3!

That was as smoothly as I've ever had a registration go!


----------



## MissLiss279

In for Dopey!


----------



## huskies90

My wife is doing the 5k and half and she was not able to register for the 5k. It is sold out for DVC/AP already.


----------



## Davie Business

Same, I registered Dopey and by time I went back to reg kids for 5k already sold out.  Doesn't look like things will be open clear through the year like happened last year.


----------



## The Expert

Just registered for my FIRST FULL MARATHON!!!!! And I added the 10K just for the warm-up. (See you there @CDKG !)


----------



## kirstie101

Oh boy....officially in for Dopey!!!!!!! I’m so scared, I mean excited...maybe.


----------



## Goofed98

Any change in taxes or fees from last year?  I register using a pre-paid visa, and I want to make sure I'm covered for Goofy.  It was $411 and change last year.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Same on the 5k. Got my parents signed up for the 10k, but my mom also does the 5k and we couldn’t get that one. My sister also missed out getting the 5k for my nephew. Will just have to get them when regular registration opens.


----------



## Kerry1957

I wonder if runDisney is releasing bibs in "waves" even this early in the sign-up period. It may turn out like W&D last month where, after being sold out for a week or two, registration was back open for a week. At least the AP/DVC folks get another shot next week.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband is in for his first Dopey (2nd Goofy and 3rd marathon)


----------



## bevcgg

In for Marathon this year! Yay! So MUCH FUN!
Might register for 5K if my Mom wants to join in. 
Honestly I still haven't shaken the "chill" from last years 32degree 5k! Brrr....


----------



## wdvak

OK, I’m registered for Dopey again. Now to get weight of and a little faster so that I don’t have to worry about the balloon ladies (actually the people behind them  ) 

I will stay healthy for all 4 days this year!


----------



## Rozzie

DH and I in for Dopey!  The race is always his birthday weekend...and we did Goofy for his 39th.  So made sense for Dopey for his 48th......


----------



## cavepig

Davie Business said:


> Same, I registered Dopey and by time I went back to reg kids for 5k already sold out.  Doesn't look like things will be open clear through the year like happened last year.


  Last year the 5k sold out off and on multiple times. They kept adding spots when they would split up unsold Dopey's .  I can't see anything really selling out differently than last year, but who knows.



Goofed98 said:


> Any change in taxes or fees from last year?  I register using a pre-paid visa, and I want to make sure I'm covered for Goofy.  It was $411 and change last year.


I think it is the same as last year  ---  2020 is   $385 + 6.6% = $410.41


----------



## PCFriar80

Wife and I are in for the 10K as of now.  I normally run the 1/2 but will be recovering from a heel bone spur removal / achilles tendinosis surgery that will have me on the DL through August.  I'll make the 1/2 call in September based on recovery, but my back-up plan has me out there spectating at least the full from the BC/BW and gives me more time for vacation!


----------



## lhermiston

Congrats to everyone signing up today. I’m bummed I won’t be there in January to share in the festivities.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m bummed I won’t be there in January to share in the festivities.


----------



## jennamfeo

*I'm not signing up today*
*I'm not signing up today*
*I'm not signing up today*
*I'm not signing up today*
*I'm not signing up today*
*I'm not signing up today*


----------



## rdiver

Just verifying, that today was open up to AP and DVC, correct? 

I'm not either of those, but logged into my RunDisney account and was able to move through the process to register under Suggested Events. 

It asked if I was AP/DVC/CM, and said No to all of them, and was able to reach the payment screen.


----------



## rteetz

rdiver said:


> Just verifying, that today was open up to AP and DVC, correct?
> 
> I'm not either of those, but logged into my RunDisney account and was able to move through the process to register under Suggested Events.
> 
> It asked if I was AP/DVC/CM, and said No to all of them, and was able to reach the payment screen.


Yes today was for AP/DVC. It seems there was a system glitch (surprise surprise) that allowed many to get into payment.


----------



## rdiver

rteetz said:


> Yes today was for AP/DVC. It seems there was a system glitch (surprise surprise) that allowed many to get into payment.


Thanks! I registered my nephew for the Virtual 5k challenge last night. So was poking around this morning and was surprised to see the Marathon under suggested events.


----------



## rteetz

10K now full for early registration.


----------



## dodukes

Do we know when Cheer squad becomes available?


----------



## jmasgat

cavepig said:


> I think it is the same as last year --- 2020 is $385 + 6.6% = $410.41



That 6.6% has to be the most egregious money grab of any race registration site. I have never paid that much to enter any race before.


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> That 6.6% has to be the most egregious money grab of any race registration site. I have never paid that much to enter any race before.


Disney raised it this year to 6.6%. In the past it had been 6%.


----------



## jeremy1002

rteetz said:


> Disney raised it this year to 6.6%. In the past it had been 6%.


My recollection is different, though math ain't my forte.


----------



## disneygpa

Well... I did it.. YIKES!!  I was able to sign up for Dopey without being AP or DVC.  My first runDisney, first marathon, my wife thinks I should be committed... maybe she's right!


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> *I'm not signing up today*
> *I'm not signing up today*
> *I'm not signing up today*
> *I'm not signing up today*
> *I'm not signing up today*
> *I'm not signing up today*



What did you say you signed up for today, again?


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> What did you say you signed up for today, again?


Thought you were gonna say "how about tomorrow?" hahahaha.


----------



## ZellyB

Congrats to all you registrants!!  I'm holding strong so far and not registering for marathon weekend, but it was tough reading all these.

I did want to say I got a reply from runDisney on the spectator question and got a different and reassuring response regarding Marathon Weekend.  (I did specifically reference marathon weekend in my email)

Dear Gisele, 

I truly apologize for the miscommunication regarding our current spectator policies. 

The spectator viewing policy is a bit different for two of our four Event Weekends, Star Wars Rival Run Weekend and Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend. During these Event Weekends, races start at Magic Kingdom Park and finish at Epcot. Due to the route we are unable to have spectators along the course. However, please know the sideline spectator viewing remains an option for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend and Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  

We appreciate you taking some time to share your thoughts. I’ll be sure to share your comments with runDisney Leaders, as we are always looking for ways to make our race experiences better. Furthermore, in the spirit of constantly evaluating our operation, please know that you will receive a survey invitation in the next 24 hours regarding the service you received today and I would value knowing your feedback.

Gisele, I hope this information is helpful, and we hope to have an opportunity to cheer you on in one of our runDisney events.

Sincerely,


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> Congrats to all you registrants!!  I'm holding strong so far and not registering for marathon weekend, but it was tough reading all these.
> 
> I did want to say I got a reply from runDisney on the spectator question and got a different and reassuring response regarding Marathon Weekend.  (I did specifically reference marathon weekend in my email)
> 
> Dear Gisele,
> 
> I truly apologize for the miscommunication regarding our current spectator policies.
> 
> The spectator viewing policy is a bit different for two of our four Event Weekends, Star Wars Rival Run Weekend and Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend. During these Event Weekends, races start at Magic Kingdom Park and finish at Epcot. Due to the route we are unable to have spectators along the course. However, please know the sideline spectator viewing remains an option for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend and Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.
> 
> We appreciate you taking some time to share your thoughts. I’ll be sure to share your comments with runDisney Leaders, as we are always looking for ways to make our race experiences better. Furthermore, in the spirit of constantly evaluating our operation, please know that you will receive a survey invitation in the next 24 hours regarding the service you received today and I would value knowing your feedback.
> 
> Gisele, I hope this information is helpful, and we hope to have an opportunity to cheer you on in one of our runDisney events.
> 
> Sincerely,


That’s a much better response than I got.


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> That’s a much better response than I got.



Maybe they got enough emails they already altered their response.    Which is a good thing!


----------



## jmasgat

ZellyB said:


> The spectator viewing policy is a bit different for two of our four Event Weekends, Star Wars Rival Run Weekend and Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend. During these Event Weekends, races start at Magic Kingdom Park and finish at Epcot. Due to the route we are unable to have spectators along the course. However, please know the sideline spectator viewing remains an option for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend and Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.
> 
> Sincerely,



I call BS.  The marathon runs mostly the same back half as these other two.  If it works for one, there is no reason it can't work for the others.


----------



## ZellyB

jmasgat said:


> I call BS.  The marathon runs mostly the same back half as these other two.  If it works for one, there is no reason it can't work for the others.



Well, you'll note she only says will offer sideline spectator viewing but not specific locations, so it's quite possible that they will still allow some locations for sideline viewing but maybe prohibit it from the shared portions of those routes.  So, they might still allow it along the Boardwalk or in WWoS but restrict it along Osceola for example.  I guess we'll know when we get closer to Marathon Weekend.


----------



## minniegirl19

Chances the marathon sells out anytime soon? I’m going to Vegas in 2 weeks  and don’t want to spend the extra right now but don’t want to miss on registering for it. I did it last year and remember spots still open in the fall


----------



## PrincessV

ZellyB said:


> Dear Gisele,
> 
> I truly apologize for the miscommunication regarding our current spectator policies.
> 
> The spectator viewing policy is a bit different for two of our four Event Weekends, Star Wars Rival Run Weekend and Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend. During these Event Weekends, races start at Magic Kingdom Park and finish at Epcot. Due to the route we are unable to have spectators along the course. However, please know the sideline spectator viewing remains an option for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend and Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.
> 
> We appreciate you taking some time to share your thoughts. I’ll be sure to share your comments with runDisney Leaders, as we are always looking for ways to make our race experiences better. Furthermore, in the spirit of constantly evaluating our operation, please know that you will receive a survey invitation in the next 24 hours regarding the service you received today and I would value knowing your feedback.
> 
> Gisele, I hope this information is helpful, and we hope to have an opportunity to cheer you on in one of our runDisney events.
> 
> Sincerely,





jmasgat said:


> I call BS.  The marathon runs mostly the same back half as these other two.  If it works for one, there is no reason it can't work for the others.





ZellyB said:


> Well, you'll note she only says will offer sideline spectator viewing but not specific locations, so it's quite possible that they will still allow some locations for sideline viewing but maybe prohibit it from the shared portions of those routes.  So, they might still allow it along the Boardwalk or in WWoS but restrict it along Osceola for example.  I guess we'll know when we get closer to Marathon Weekend.


Exactly what I saw at SW: Osceola and the park entrances seemed to be semi-restricted, (and Bear Island Rd has never had much spectator action - it's hard to get to and dark, to boot), but BW had plenty cheering. And as I said a few pages back, I've seen spectators nearly get hit by cars on Osceola and Floridian Way, so it wouldn't surprise me if they try to restrict spectating there. I can see how spectating at the park entrances/parking lots can become problematic, especially when SWGE opens, and there have been reports of park guests complaining about spectator signs they found offensive, so I imagine that's part of it, too. I stand by my thought that someone standing in EP clapping as runners go by isn't likely to be viewed as a "problem," but a crowd of 30 at the AK gate might.


----------



## SheHulk

PrincessV said:


> Exactly what I saw at SW: Osceola and the park entrances seemed to be semi-restricted, (and Bear Island Rd has never had much spectator action - it's hard to get to and dark, to boot), but BW had plenty cheering. And as I said a few pages back, I've seen spectators nearly get hit by cars on Osceola and Floridian Way, so it wouldn't surprise me if they try to restrict spectating there. I can see how spectating at the park entrances/parking lots can become problematic, especially when SWGE opens, and there have been reports of park guests complaining about spectator signs they found offensive, so I imagine that's part of it, too. I stand by my thought that someone standing in EP clapping as runners go by isn't likely to be viewed as a "problem," but a crowd of 30 at the AK gate might.


Does this mean no more marching bands though? I love that so much and actually look forward to it! Are they spectators or official entertainment?


----------



## braycon

minniegirl19 said:


> Chances the marathon sells out anytime soon? I’m going to Vegas in 2 weeks  and don’t want to spend the extra right now but don’t want to miss on registering for it. I did it last year and remember spots still open in the fall



Virtually none, if you're only interested in the marathon.  Usually the marathon is available well into the fall (or later).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I did early registration through my travel agent, so I'm just waiting for the email to put my time in.


----------



## PrincessV

SheHulk said:


> Does this mean no more marching bands though? I love that so much and actually look forward to it! Are they spectators or official entertainment?


Marching bands don't just randomly show up like spectators - they coordinate with WDW and are assigned a place on the course. So long as there are bands wanting to perform, I can't see any reason why rD wouldn't allow them to!


----------



## pixarmom

We are in for the 10K and half marathon!  I had two windows going and safari worked first, but took several minutes after registration opened.  Very stressful to register so quickly - both our college-age sons are able to join us (a rare event!!) my husband is running, and with @mateojr, that's five 10K registrations!  Added the half marathon for our oldest and for me.


----------



## UNCBear24

I got both my daughter and myself in for the 5k.  Will register for the full later.  I still need to decide about adding either the half or 10k.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

registered for Dopey. Stoked. Probably my only run Disney for awhile, since I am probably going to do a 50mi and a 100mi next year if I stay healthy this year, and I am just about done with pavement, anyway.


----------



## cavepig

jmasgat said:


> That 6.6% has to be the most egregious money grab of any race registration site. I have never paid that much to enter any race before.


   I've done races that have been higher.  I have also done races that have none, those are the best!  



rteetz said:


> Disney raised it this year to 6.6%. In the past it had been 6%.


It's always been 6.6% with Run Disney handling it.   That's even what Active was.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> It's always been 6.6% with Run Disney handling it. That's even what Active was.


I guess I never really looked but I thought it was 6% at some point.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Will more 5k and 10k spots be released for general registration?  Just logged in to the early registration page (DVC/AP holder) and those races were already sold out.  Thanks!


----------



## camaker

Mumof4mice said:


> Will more 5k and 10k spots be released for general registration?  Just logged in to the early registration page (DVC/AP holder) and those races were already sold out.  Thanks!



RunDisney only releases a small portion of the total bibs for early registration. There will be a lot more available when general registration opens. Just keep in mind that there will be a lot more people registering then and the 5k and 10k have the smallest fields of the 4 races.


----------



## Mumof4mice

camaker said:


> RunDisney only releases a small portion of the total bibs for early registration. There will be a lot more available when general registration opens. Just keep in mind that there will be a lot more people registering then and the 5k and 10k have the smallest fields of the 4 races.



Thanks for replying!  I will set a reminder to register right at opening.  Who would have thought a running event would sell out faster than a Beyoncé concert?

My husband and his two friends are doing the Dopey.  Should he register ASAP too?  Thanks.


----------



## marn913

So wishing that it would make sense to try again for Dopey, but we have already planned a family trip the week before Marathon weekend.    So far, I ran Dopey the year the half was cancelled, so it doesn’t feel “official “ as I was not able to run the half around the resort because the in room babysitting was cancelled when the half was cancelled.    Then the next year I tried again and had a wicked case of plantar fasciitis that was so bad I was only able to do the 5K and 10K.   I have an AP now that we got during Princess weekend, so it’s so hard not to register.   I am doing the W&D half, so it’s not a total loss.   But a true Dopey still eludes me!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks for replying!  I will set a reminder to register right at opening.  Who would have thought a running event would sell out faster than a Beyoncé concert?
> 
> My husband and his two friends are doing the Dopey.  Should he register ASAP too?  Thanks.



Dopey did not sell out last year and isn’t in any type of anniversary, so it should stay open a little longer. In order of sellout potential I’d say it’s 5k, 10k, Half, Dopey, and then Full/Goofy. Goofy is in an anniversary, which could influence both Dopey and Goofy registrations upward, but I anticipate that things will go much like last year and that Dopey/Goofy/Full will not sell out.

That said, there are no guarantees. Depending on the importance of running the race and their risk tolerance getting things done early might be a good plan.


----------



## Gemini1131

So I’m in for my first try at marathon as part of goofy.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats to everyone who was able to register today.  I have to wait until the 14th, but am excited to get back to Marathon Weekend!


----------



## JediMickey1138

I've done a bunch of half and full marathons, but I have never done a RunDisney event. I'm a DVC member and I'm thinking about registering for the 2020 Dopey Challenge, but I won't know if I can until Sunday or Monday. 

It looks like early registration has closed for some races. Any idea if that will that happen to Dopey? 

TIA!


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Happy Friday Everyone!

DW and I are both in for Dopey 2020. It will be the first Dopey for both of us, and we're looking forward to joining the esteemed ranks of Dopey finishers.


----------



## cavepig

JediMickey1138 said:


> I've done a bunch of half and full marathons, but I have never done a RunDisney event. I'm a DVC member and I'm thinking about registering for the 2020 Dopey Challenge, but I won't know if I can until Sunday or Monday.
> 
> It looks like early registration has closed for some races. Any idea if that will that happen to Dopey?
> 
> TIA!


Nobody knows as it just depends on if people sign up.  There's only limited spots for early registration so if they all get sold before Tuesday it will close.  But, then you can just register on Tuesday with regular registration.     If you wait till Monday night though they close it off anyway even if not sold out "registration Closes
8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT on Monday, April 15, 2019
or until capacity limits are reached"


----------



## JBinORL

ZellyB said:


> Congrats to all you registrants!!  I'm holding strong so far and not registering for marathon weekend, but it was tough reading all these.
> 
> 
> Dear Gisele,
> 
> I truly apologize for the miscommunication regarding our current spectator policies.
> 
> The spectator viewing policy is a bit different for two of our four Event Weekends, Star Wars Rival Run Weekend and Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend. During these Event Weekends, races start at Magic Kingdom Park and finish at Epcot. Due to the route we are unable to have spectators along the course. However, please know the sideline spectator viewing remains an option for Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend and Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend.
> 
> We appreciate you taking some time to share your thoughts. I’ll be sure to share your comments with runDisney Leaders, as we are always looking for ways to make our race experiences better. Furthermore, in the spirit of constantly evaluating our operation, please know that you will receive a survey invitation in the next 24 hours regarding the service you received today and I would value knowing your feedback.
> 
> Gisele, I hope this information is helpful, and we hope to have an opportunity to cheer you on in one of our runDisney events.
> 
> Sincerely,



To me, this says only the paid spectating locations will be available on-course moving forward. Only Princess and Marathon weekends go through MK and people pay to be in the park for that, right? Everything else is now off limits it seems. 

Did security prevent anyone in the AK parking lot from going over and cheering runners on? I know security was at the McDonalds, but haven't heard much about AK, just that it was quiet


----------



## PrincessV

JBinORL said:


> To me, this says only the paid spectating locations will be available on-course moving forward. Only Princess and Marathon weekends go through MK and people pay to be in the park for that, right?


No, anyone can enter MK to cheer those races, no payment required.



> Did security prevent anyone in the AK parking lot from going over and cheering runners on? I know security was at the McDonalds, but haven't heard much about AK, just that it was quiet


I ran SWRR and didn't find the AK entrance/ parking lot to be any quieter than previous years, TBH. I didn't pay close attention to _who_ was cheering, so maybe it was CMs, maybe it was park Guests, maybe it was folks only there to spectate the race, but there were people there clapping and cheering. I also saw people cheering on Osceola. They didn't have signs, weren't giving out food, but they were clearly not running and were on the side of the road, clapping and cheering.


----------



## baxter24

JBinORL said:


> To me, this says only the paid spectating locations will be available on-course moving forward. Only Princess and Marathon weekends go through MK and people pay to be in the park for that, right? Everything else is now off limits it seems.
> 
> Did security prevent anyone in the AK parking lot from going over and cheering runners on? I know security was at the McDonalds, but haven't heard much about AK, just that it was quiet



They had cones set up on the path from the buses to the park entrance but no spectators. It was still relatively early when I ran through as in just before 7:00. Since it was my first time running this course, I’m not sure how many people are normally there that early in the morning to spectate at AK.


----------



## ManhattanMcC

In for Dopey again... may the mousey overlords have mercy on my poor soul... (knees, mostly my knees)


----------



## Mickey Momma

jennamfeo said:


> THE BEST.



My husband did not believe about this until his first trip a few weeks ago.


----------



## OlieRow

Does anyone remember how long it took for the half to sell out last year?  Contemplating half vs. Dopey.


----------



## ManhattanMcC

OlieRow said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took for the half to sell out last year?  Contemplating half vs. Dopey.



Last year b/c of the weird registration dates is a bad example. They were much later and apparently a hangover year from bad weather and the milestone year in 2018.

Like all other races you might be serious about, registering early insures avoidance of disappointment... There are still a ton of folks wound up to pull the trigger at 10AM day of.

But from what i’ve seen, this year is the first of a new paradigm, the weather was nice last year after a few doozies. So that should drum up some greater interest outside the old guard.

Good Luck!


----------



## SheHulk

I think I 


baxter24 said:


> They had cones set up on the path from the buses to the park entrance but no spectators. It was still relatively early when I ran through as in just before 7:00. Since it was my first time running this course, I’m not sure how many people are normally there that early in the morning to spectate at AK.


got to the AK entrance about the same time as you and it was just a few CMs. Very different from my marathon experiences but of course I always get there much later in the day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

OlieRow said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took for the half to sell out last year?  Contemplating half vs. Dopey.



Best I could find was this post stating that it was still open in November 2018 (actually all distances were still available in November):

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/page-397#post-59942551
https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/page-406#post-59960101

I believe TAs and Charities had bibs into December.

But it's hard to say definitively that what happened for 2019's weekend will happen again for 2020.

For Marathon Weekend 2018, looks like at a minimum by end of May the HM was sold out.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2018.3570312/page-106#post-57665750


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

Signed up my 18 year old DD for Dopey! She was so disappointed she couldn't do it in 2019 even though she was just a few weeks shy of her 18th birthday. That's ok though - we have a longer trip planned since she will be on break still.


----------



## jhoannam

This is my reply:


----------



## ManhattanMcC

jhoannam said:


> This is my reply:
> View attachment 394175



Well that looks like “Rules is rules, and we ‘ain’t changing much...”

Might I ask what specifically triggered this? I came in a bit behind the initial info/experience that caused the concern. (it’s buried somewhere I’m sure...)


----------



## jhoannam

ManhattanMcC said:


> Well that looks like “Rules is rules, and we ‘ain’t changing much...”
> 
> Might I ask what specifically triggered this? I came in a bit behind the initial info/experience that caused the concern. (it’s buried somewhere I’m sure...)


They didn't allow spectators along the course during the SW races.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jhoannam said:


> This is my reply:
> View attachment 394175


This is a flat lie. Whoever responded has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## bevcgg

DopeyBadger said:


> I believe TAs and Charities had bibs into December.



Disney has changed their policy (shocking I know) about bibs through the official TAs. 
Starting with Wine&Dine there are no exchanges transfers or refunds, unlike years before.
I expect we will NOT see the "fire sale" on bibs as we have in the past.

Kinda a bummer that was a great advantage to using a TA.


----------



## lahobbs4

Somehow I was able to register today even though I'm neither DVC or AP.....and I'm in for DOPEY again! Lord help me.


----------



## Kerry1957

lahobbs4 said:


> Somehow I was able to register today even though I'm neither DVC or AP.....and I'm in for DOPEY again! Lord help me.



It appears to be a glitch that has been publicly reported by several people, thereby causing some races (5K and 10K) to sell out very quickly during early registration before some legitimate AP/DVC folks could sign up. I suppose good for you and bad for them, although I'm old school and believe just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. I'm also an AP who chose not to mention it on these boards for a few days (and until others had posted it) to give the AP/DVC folks time to register during their "private" window.


----------



## lahobbs4

Kerry1957 said:


> It appears to be a glitch that has been publicly reported by several people, thereby causing some races (5K and 10K) to sell out very quickly during early registration before some legitimate AP/DVC folks could sign up. I suppose good for you and bad for them, although I'm old school and believe just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. I'm also an AP who chose not to mention it on these boards for a few days (and until others had posted it) to give the AP/DVC folks time to register during their "private" window.



Didn't see it posted publicly. Was trying to show my non-runDisney friend how registration worked so she would be ready for Tuesday and it popped up. Sorry to be part of the problem!

Also, I need to add that by no means am I NOT old school and I do believe that rules are rules. Goodness.


----------



## SarahDisney

OlieRow said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took for the half to sell out last year?  Contemplating half vs. Dopey.



I believe the half did not sell out last year. I know that less than a week before the race I was trying to convince my friend to sign up for the half and come down to Florida with me. (It didn't work)

... but last year was a very down year in terms of participation. I wouldn't necessarily expect the same this year.


----------



## steph0808

I don't remember anything selling out last year. Maybe the 5k, but I don't even think that did.

I flew down on Thursday and I told my mom (Disney travel partner) that if the 10k was discounted at the expo, I would sign up to run it in addition to the half. It wasn't discounted, but it was still open.


----------



## lhermiston

lahobbs4 said:


> Didn't see it posted publicly. Was trying to show my non-runDisney friend how registration worked so she would be ready for Tuesday and it popped up. Sorry to be part of the problem!
> 
> Also, I need to add that by no means am I NOT old school and I do believe that rules are rules. Goodness.



I don’t see any reason for you to apologize. It’s not your mistake and you didn’t do anything nefarious. Congrats on getting signed up.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I'm guessing the madness of registration will derail things a little bit, but that's cool, we'll forge ahead with Sundays are Disney anyway. For this week's SAFD, I want to know what is your favorite in park music? This could be anything from background music in a particular land, a song played during a ride, the soundtrack to a show or anything in between. The only rule is it can't be a random song (Disney or otherwise) that you heard, say, during a race. I loved hearing Born to Run at the end of the 10K, but it's clearly not Disney parks music. Past or present parks music is allowed.

I feel like Disney parks do music really well and it helps create a sense of place, especially in terms of background music. My favorite example of this is the version of "Married Life" (from "Up") that plays in the hub. Whenever/wherever I hear that, I feel like I'm back in the Magic Kingdom.

My favorite in-ride music is "Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah" and my all time favorite show soundtrack is the one-two punch of "Celebrate the Magic" and "Wishes!"

Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Celebrate you by Corbin Bleu
It played during one of these Shake Up parade on our first visit as a family (the youngest being 1.5 yo) and we used it in our photo-video montage. So these images come to mind when I hear that song, only when I shuffle my library, really.
Also, the first notes of When You Wish Upon a Star bring me back to our only Disney Cruise because it was the ship’s horn.

ETA: And yes, registration is driving me nuts. I had to ask permission to work from home that day and I have nightmares about it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: The in park music has more of an ethereal effect on me. There aren’t any specific places in parks or specific songs I really remember, although I know in the moment I hear versions of my favorites and register them.

One that isn’t necessarily a favorite in everyday life that I love hearing is “You Can  Fly! You Can Fly! You Can Fly!” For whatever reason that song always catches my ear in the parks.

In general, it’s like a movie soundtrack. I don’t necessarily notice it all that much, but it adds undeniable ambience to the whole experience.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: The music from the Tapestry parade! I love that they are using snippets in the upcoming Epcot Forever show.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, I want to know what is your favorite in park music?


I love the background music for Epcot’s Future World. It reminds me I am in my favorite park and makes me feel at home!


----------



## kirstie101

flav said:


> SAFD: Celebrate you by Corbin Bleu
> It played during one of these Shake Up parade on our first visit as a family (the youngest being 1.5 yo) and we used it in our photo-video montage. So these images come to mind when I hear that song, only when I shuffle my library, really.



Love this one! A number of years ago DL would have it playing during rope drop. It’s one of the first songs I added to my running playlist when I registered for my first Tink half.

SAFD: I love the music they play on Main Street and around the hub. Wells Fargo Wagon is my favorite of these but they all give me the Disney feels.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:  all of the background music is nice, but Main Street gives my heart that extra tug and lets me know I’m at Disney. For a show “Wishes” wins hands down and “Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah” for a ride.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Space Mountain queue music!


----------



## regul8ter18

SAFD:
Epoct Future World
This might sound crazy but when you are heading back POR and they play the bayou music on the bus.  And let’s be real all the music the play on the buses heading to the parks (you know when you hit certain spot and the music starts and you know you are getting closer)


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  The pre-show music for Illuminations.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: my trip is never complete until I hear the Pirates of the Caribbean queue music. And anything the Dapper Dans perform


----------



## ZellyB

On a ride, I love when the dwarves start singing "Heigh Ho" on 7 dwarves mine train. 

"Happily ever after" at the end of the fireworks at MK has quickly become my favorite.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Impressions de France. I can hear it and know exactly what scene is playing. The movie really needs an update, but the soundtrack is phenomenal.


----------



## lhermiston

Quick question for those of you who participate in SAFD: does anyone take these questions “offline” and pose them to your kids, spouses, partners, etc.?

Just curious since this weekly tradition started with my kids and moved online to the Disboards. I still ask my family some of the SAFD questions.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I love the in park music, especially at EPCOT, in Future World and Promise, the track that plays right after Illuminations.  I always enjoy taking a walk around World Showcase Lagoon after it’s over with that playing.  As far as in ride, I love the music in the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Love the music from Soarin and Happily Ever After. Will still pull out the old Spectromagic CD in the car sometimes too. 

We talk Disney all the time in our house so I sometimes do ask the family the SAFD questions!


----------



## Bree

All registered! Decided on Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I want to know what is your favorite in park music?


Epcot music. All of it. Entrance background, World Showcase, Illuminations, etc. Its just all incredible.


----------



## camaker

Bree said:


> All registered! Decided on Goofy.
> 
> View attachment 394505



Look forward to seeing you there!  Does this mean you have to find a 5k & 10k companion for @jennamfeo?


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Look forward to seeing you there!  Does this mean you have to find a 5k & 10k companion for @jennamfeo?


She could run with me but she doesn’t like when I stop for photos of everything lol


----------



## Mickey Momma

SAFD: The music for the Main Street Electrical Parade.  Soooooo many memories!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Promise and the Tapestry of Nations music played after Illiuminations. Nothing like walking out of Epcot with that playing around you. <3


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Neon Cactus said:


> I love the in park music, especially at EPCOT, in Future World and Promise, the track that plays right after Illuminations.  I always enjoy taking a walk around World Showcase Lagoon after it’s over with that playing.  As far as in ride, I love the music in the Haunted Mansion.


Posted the same thing before I saw this. Totally agree!


----------



## Neon Cactus

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Posted the same thing before I saw this. Totally agree!



I can't wait to see the EPCOT Forever show and see what music they feature.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> I can't wait to see the EPCOT Forever show and see what music they feature.


They have already said some of the old goodies like Imagination, and Kitchen Kabaret. I think I am excited for the music in that more than the show itself.


----------



## bananabean

SAFD: I’m Walking Right Down the Middle of Main Street USA into The Trolley Song.

_As much as I love Hello, Dolly (and I have the credit card statements to prove the ridiculous number of times I saw it on Broadway), I just don’t like the version with Sunday Clothes as much._


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD: It’s a great big beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day!

Also, yes I ask my husband his answers to the questions sometimes if I don’t know his answer.  This one got a grunt as an answer.    I’ll just go with Star Wars background music for him then.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: Carthay Circle


----------



## run.minnie.miles

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD: Carthay Circle


This is one of my favorite spotify playlists. I often play it while cooking


----------



## lahobbs4

Happy Boston Marathon day! I am in AWE of these athletes


----------



## momandmousefan

I'm in for my first ever half! 
Husband is doing the Goofy. 

Now to get a timed race in so I can try to get up a few corrals. 

Favorite park music btw is Epcot Future World.  Favorite ride music is Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, and anything else throughout Adventureland.


----------



## huskies90

I got in just before the 8PM DVC deadline. After my first marathon in 2019 (Goofy) I am now registered for Dopey in 2020!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD: Already shared, but I have to add my name to Disney’s Electric Light Parade.  I can remember being a kid and thinking this parade was about the best thing in the world.  My younger daughter has a disney alarm clock that plays about 20 different songs and I love it when she has it on that parade’s music!

Good luck to all registering tomorrow!


----------



## JulieODC

I was really aiming to do 2020 as my first marathon, but we’ve got a major, crazy stressful work project that just kicked off and goes through next May....and I just don’t think I can balance that with the training. 

So to avoid making myself completely crazy, I think I’m going to pass this year. I’m so sad to say that!


----------



## steph0808

Registration day and I don't know what to run! I'm just going to do one race, so either the half or the full. 

I like doing the full and running through all the parks, but I like doing the half and not really missing any park time. Because this trip is mainly a vacation with one long run thrown in.


----------



## 1lilspark

Since it was just announced Star Wars Celebration is going to be yearly and not every other year I don’t know if my friend plans on doing rival run.... debating on signing up for this 10k instead or doing rivals myself as it’s an anniversary year


----------



## drummerwife

I’ll be signing DH up for the 10k today, but I’ll wait to sign up for Dopey. We won’t know for sure if we’ll be able to attend for a few months, and I figure the 10k will be sold out by then. I’m hoping Dopey will still be available when we’re certain we’ll be able to attend. If it’s not, I’ll just sign up for the full.


----------



## Dis5150

LWSAFD: Entree  - Breakfast skillet from Whispering Canyon
Snack - Popcorn
N/A Drink - Iced tea in my refillable mug. I seriously drink GALLONS while I am at Disney!
Alcohol - Frozen Italian Margarita from Italy

SAFD: Splash Mountain is my all time favorite ride music. 

Jealous of all you registering! I am completely tapped out after tax day yesterday and still saving up for my son's wedding in June. We shall see what happens I guess. At this point I don't even know if I am going but DD29 is going for sure.


----------



## dodukes

Registration seems open now. At least the links are clickable.


----------



## ZellyB

Good luck to all registering today!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m spinning in the queue. Just trying to get 5k for my mom, niece and nephew today.

ETA: 5k had sold out for early registration before we could get them done.


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

Just spinning spinning spinning...


----------



## Mickey Momma

Yep.


----------



## Davie Business

Just Keep Spinning (as Dori would say)


----------



## Mumof4mice

Same here, nothing is happening!  Does refreshing the screen kick you to the back of the queue?


----------



## Abbie485

Just spinning for me as well. I don’t know why I am so nervous right now...


----------



## Davie Business

Just Keep Spinning (as Dori would say)


----------



## JBinORL

Same, spinning.

Looks like the wife is convinced to do the alternate challenge - 10k and half


----------



## flav

The runDisney site is not working?!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Ahhhhhhh!  I might be a little anxious!


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

Is anyone getting through?


----------



## Mickey Momma

By 10 AM, RunDisney apparently means any time after 10 AM.


----------



## hotblooded

Still just holding.
Edit: my boyfriend just got in.


----------



## bellanotte10

I have the spinny wheel of doom for the 10k


----------



## tiki23

Still spinning!!  Aaargh....


----------



## Mumof4mice

Got through and paid - I'm in for the 10K  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Abbie485

My sister and I are officially registered for the half!!! She got out of the que first with safari on her phone. It seems to be random because I was in the que before she was.


----------



## drummerwife

Registered DH for 10k! I got through much faster on Safari than any other sites.


----------



## sourire

After about 15 minutes of spinning, got through and registered mom and me for the 10k! Hopeful that everyone will get through very soon!
I am thinking of repeating the Minnie/Mickey challenge (10k/marathon), but still a tiny bit undecided, so holding off on giving Mickey anymore $$$ for now (DH is thankful).


----------



## pixarmom

I registered early (AP) and safari was much faster than chrome!


----------



## Erica1016

Finally in! Got DH signed up for Dopey and me for the 10K. Keep patient and good luck, everyone!


----------



## flav

Finally, Chrome on my old old PC won!

Registered DD for the 5k and 10k and myself for Dopey! I am pumped!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Registered for the 10K!  Finally got through on my phone.  Will register for the marathon in a bit.

ETA: "A bit" lasted about five minutes.  Now registered for the unofficial "Minnie/Mickey" challenge...


----------



## bellanotte10

Made it in for the 10k finally


----------



## rdiver

Finally got in as well. Registered myself, my wife, and nephew for the 5k and the Marathon for me and my wife. Will be our first Marathon!


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

I got my daughter registered for the 5k but can't get me in for the 5k, 10k, or my husband for Dopey. Arg!


----------



## regul8ter18

I tell you what getting into the races is more stressful than actually running them.  I had to sign 3 of us up for races.  I wasn't worried about me since I am doing the Dopey but my mom and her friend wanted the 5k.  Our Friend also wanted the 10k.  The first time I got in I got through getting our friends info for the 5k and my browser window crashed.  Talk about panic but all is good and we are in.  Now to think about costumes.

-Courtney


----------



## pluto377

So jealous of everyone registering today. Next years trip is a family one and the fam has decided that January is not good enough weather for them. So we’re going in early March probably. Looks like I’m out for marathon weekend but maybe things will change later in the year.


----------



## bellanotte10

Silly question. Legally changing my name between now and the race. How do I tell disney? Will they let me change my name?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Couldn’t get my niece and nephew in for the 5k. Pretty unbelievable.

ETA: From my experience the 5k sold out in under 20 minutes for both AP and normal registration.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Any idea why they don't seem to have the race retreat available anymore?


----------



## DerTobi75

Registered for Dopey, girlfriend is in for the 5K!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Any idea why they don't seem to have the race retreat available anymore?



I didn't run last year, but in 2018 they opened up registration for the retreat later in the year.


----------



## JBinORL

In for the half! Decided to skip the 10k to save some money


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

Welp. Went through all that. Was registered for the 5k and 10k. Hit confirm and pay and it tells me the 5k is sold out. No way to take it off. Got to wait in line again. Got me registered for the 10k but not the 5k with the rest of my family. Bummer.


----------



## dodukes

When does chear squad become available?


----------



## Baloo in MI

@Barca33Runner sorry you couldn’t get your neice and nephew registered for the 5k - that seems faster than last year?


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m honestly in disbelief about how quickly the 5k sold out. Was going to be the first race for my niece and nephew. We were in the queue at 9:42 and I was the only one in my family who managed to get a single 5k registration done for my mom. Mom and sister were also in the queue at the same time. I didn’t register my niece and nephew because I thought it would be better for my sister to register them as a parent, I guess I could have claimed to be a guardian but it didn’t feel right. So much remorse for the whole process.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m honestly in disbelief about how quickly the 5k sold out. Was going to be the first race for my niece and nephew. We were in the queue at 9:42 and I was the only one in my family who managed to get a single 5k registration done for my mom. Mom and sister were also in the queue at the same time. I didn’t register my niece and nephew because I thought it would be better for my sister to register them as a parent, I guess I could have claimed to be a guardian but it didn’t feel right. So much remorse for the whole process.



Acclaim Travel is showing a pretty good inventory of 5k bibs on their site available right now, if you don't mind going the TA route...


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am in for my fourth Dopey, and first since ankle injury/surgery and too much lost time.  I am pretty excited as it will also be my daughter’s first 10k!  I am still surprised at how fast the 5k went.  WDW Marathon Weekend here we come!


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Acclaim Travel is showing a pretty good inventory of 5k bibs on their site available right now, if you don't mind going the TA route...



Unfortunately getting locked into hotel rooms to get the bibs doesn’t really work for us. Wonder if the TAs saw how fast 5k went in AP registration and gobbled up a bunch of them. This just seemed crazy fast for a sellout.


----------



## JeffW

Had the same experience as most here, with the spinning wheel for about 15 minutes.  Finally got the family signed up for the 10k, and me for Goofy.  Why must it be so hard to give Di$ney all of my money?


----------



## disneygpa

Being a runDisney newbie.... any chance we'll see some 5k slots open up later in the year?  Wasn't able to get DW and friend registered... bummer... @rteetz


----------



## drummerwife

@Barca33Runner dont give up hope. I was able to sign me and DH for the 5k late October when they opened the 5k back up.


----------



## Barca33Runner

drummerwife said:


> @Barca33Runner dont give up hope. I was able to sign me and DH for the 5k late October when they opened the 5k back up.



Yup, we’re just going to hope that we’re lucky enough to see it early if they do end up breaking up some Dopey bibs.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Was able to register for shot #2 at Dopey last week but 5-K sold out before I could register my kids.  Looks like I am one of the few lucky ones able to get in this morning and get my two older girls registered for both 5-K and 10-K.  Will be the first race the three of us have run together so I'm pretty excited to get to share it with them.


----------



## PrincessV

jhoannam said:


> They didn't allow spectators along the course during the SW races.


Except for the places where they did, lol! I saw spectators at all the usual spots for SW.



lhermiston said:


> I'm guessing the madness of registration will derail things a little bit, but that's cool, we'll forge ahead with Sundays are Disney anyway. For this week's SAFD, I want to know what is your favorite in park music?


SAFD: For me, it was EP's background music... until AK opened. It's been AK's background music ever since. ♥ For races, does anything beat "Sweet Caroline" during the marathon?!



lhermiston said:


> Quick question for those of you who participate in SAFD: does anyone take these questions “offline” and pose them to your kids, spouses, partners, etc.?


I do sometimes!



disneygpa said:


> Being a runDisney newbie.... any chance we'll see some 5k slots open up later in the year?  Wasn't able to get DW and friend registered... bummer... @rteetz


It is possible, especially if Dopey isn't selling well and they break those up to open individual race spots.

~~~

I, too, am shocked by how fast the 5K went! It'll be interesting to see how the 10K fares...


----------



## courtneybeth

So uh... my "first and last Dopey Challenge" lasted only 1 year.

I'm back for round two...  

Can't wait to get back to planning fun and running with all of you fabulous folks.


----------



## BigEeyore

The rD site crashed as I was finishing up my Goofy registration and I haven't got a confirmation email yet.  When I look under my events on their site, it does show the Goofy registration so I should be good.  Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> Being a runDisney newbie.... any chance we'll see some 5k slots open up later in the year?  Wasn't able to get DW and friend registered... bummer... @rteetz


Maybe but usually 5K opening back up is unlikely. Never say never though.


----------



## lahobbs4

So my husband goes by his middle name, so his bib always has his first name on it instead of the name he is actually called! Is there a way to address this on the registration? I have never seen it as an option, but thought someone may have a different strategy. I know it has to match his license, though


----------



## cburnett11

and now down goes the 10k!!


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> Maybe but usually 5K opening back up is unlikely. Never say never though.


 It did for Wine and Dine and that doesn't even have a Dopey to get spots from.  Who knows on the opening back up of spots anymore.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> It did for Wine and Dine and that doesn't even have a Dopey to get spots from.  Who knows on the opening back up of spots anymore.


That's why I said never say never.


----------



## hotblooded

That was my most frustrating marathon weekend registration ever. Finally got in an hour past registration opening, and then couldn’t complete the form because I didn’t have the option to select a shirt size on mobile. I had to call my boyfriend to register me after he finished his own.


----------



## PrincessV

cburnett11 said:


> and now down goes the 10k!!


Wowsa!!


----------



## steph0808

Things are selling out fast this year! 

Still on the fence about what to run...probably marathon. But if marathon sells out before I register, I'll do Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Things are selling out fast this year!
> 
> Still on the fence about what to run...probably marathon. But if marathon sells out before I register, I'll do Goofy.


I can't see the marathon selling out. It never does even during big anniversary years which this isn't.


----------



## ZellyB

I'm really surprised how quick those races are filling.  Maybe they allocated more to Dopey bibs?


----------



## Harlaxton

Perhaps Star Wars is driving the faster sellouts this year?  Thinking here that many runners would also be interested in checking out Galaxy's Edge, and why not kill two birds with one stone and do it during marathon weekend?


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I'm really surprised how quick those races are filling.  Maybe they allocated more to Dopey bibs?


I don't see why they would do that as Dopey didn't sell out in 2019 but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Ponoche

lahobbs4 said:


> So my husband goes by his middle name, so his bib always has his first name on it instead of the name he is actually called! Is there a way to address this on the registration? I have never seen it as an option, but thought someone may have a different strategy. I know it has to match his license, though




I go by my middle name, and always just registered with that. At bib pickup I’ve not had a problem, since my drivers license has my full name. Have gotten light hearted ribbing from the volunteers, but it was all in fun


----------



## Ponoche

hotblooded said:


> That was my most frustrating marathon weekend registration ever. Finally got in an hour past registration opening, and then couldn’t complete the form because I didn’t have the option to select a shirt size on mobile. I had to call my boyfriend to register me after he finished his own.



The shirt thing was weird. I had to select women’s then select men’s large from the second drop down, and then I was able to go back and select men’s. 

If I selected men’s first, there were no size options


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> I don't see why they would do that as Dopey didn't sell out in 2019 but stranger things have happened.



Well this is probably conspiracy theorist of me, but I wouldn't put it past them to manipulate how many spots they open initially to try and drive people to the more expensive races or to TAs.  I think some TAs got burned last year with bibs not selling and then they had to steeply discount them.  Create a false limited commodity mindset to get people to commit sooner and for full price or drive them to TAs.  I thought it strange how some of these shorter races opened up only a short time later during W&D registration.  No bundles to open up later, so how suddenly were there 5K and 10K bibs available later?


----------



## ajwilhorn

So my wife signed up for the 2020 half and I'm deciding if my knee can take a half. Resort wise are there benefits to which resort you stay at or are they all pretty much good at getting you to the start and back? Thanks.


----------



## PrincessV

ZellyB said:


> Well this is probably conspiracy theorist of me, but I wouldn't put it past them to manipulate how many spots they open initially to try and drive people to the more expensive races or to TAs.  I think some TAs got burned last year with bibs not selling and then they had to steeply discount them.  Create a false limited commodity mindset to get people to commit sooner and for full price or drive them to TAs.  I thought it strange how some of these shorter races opened up only a short time later during W&D registration.  No bundles to open up later, so how suddenly were there 5K and 10K bibs available later?


I'm with ya - I find ti suspicious, too. We know how Disney plays fast and loose with things, lol!



ajwilhorn said:


> So my wife signed up for the 2020 half and I'm deciding if my knee can take a half. Resort wise are there benefits to which resort you stay at or are they all pretty much good at getting you to the start and back? Thanks.


All will get you to the start line and back, so it's really just a matter of what fits your budget and what you like in a resort.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> She could run with me but she doesn’t like when I stop for photos of everything lol


I could run with you but you need a better POT.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I could run with you but you need a better POT.


YES I KNOW OK


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I could run with you but you need a better POT.



Burn.


----------



## Mickey Momma

courtneybeth said:


> So uh... my "first and last Dopey Challenge" lasted only 1 year.
> 
> I'm back for round two...
> 
> Can't wait to get back to planning fun and running with all of you fabulous folks.



So I get to see you in Chicago and at Disney!!


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> I can't see the marathon selling out. It never does even during big anniversary years which this isn't.



I know. I registered for the 20th anniversary in July, and I registered for the 25th in either July or August. 

I just needed a contingency plan.  

And perhaps an excuse because I want to run Goofy, but I want to have a nice relaxing vacation as well...


----------



## camaker

lahobbs4 said:


> So my husband goes by his middle name, so his bib always has his first name on it instead of the name he is actually called! Is there a way to address this on the registration? I have never seen it as an option, but thought someone may have a different strategy. I know it has to match his license, though



When you first register, you have to enter the name that you want to show on the bib as the registrant.  Just remember that if you're paying with a credit card with his name on it, you have to go into the payment screen and correct the name because it auto-populates from the registration name.  My first name is "Kenneth" but I go by "Kenn", so I have done this for every Disney race that I've ever run and have never had an issue with picking up the bib.   I don't see why it would be any different using a middle name instead of first name as long as the middle name is on the ID used to pick the bib up.


----------



## flav

camaker said:


> When you first register, you have to enter the name that you want to show on the bib as the registrant.  Just remember that if you're paying with a credit card with his name on it, you have to go into the payment screen and correct the name because it auto-populates from the registration name.  My first name is "Kenneth" but I go by "Kenn", so I have done this for every Disney race that I've ever run and have never had an issue with picking up the bib.   I don't see why it would be any different using a middle name instead of first name as long as the middle name is on the ID used to pick the bib up.


I would add to this to be careful with POT. The names have to be the same at least in part.


----------



## IamTrike

Well the hard part is over,  I'm in for Goofy and DS is in for the half.   Now i just have to train, lose 20 pounds and find a race for a POT.


----------



## camaker

flav said:


> I would add to this to be careful with POT. The names have to be the same at least in part.



This is a good point and one I should have mentioned.  I run all my local races under my nickname, so proof of time would actually be harder to explain if I registered at Disney with my full name!


----------



## rteetz

So has race retreat gone away?


----------



## DopeyBadger

#WhereDreamsComeTrue

 

Decided to go ahead and pull the trigger now.  I've signed up for the marathon, my mom is in for the half marathon, and Gigi is in for her first one mile race.  Excited to be back for the Disney marathon and excited to give a sub-3 marathon another attempt.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DopeyBadger said:


> #WhereDreamsComeTrue
> 
> View attachment 394967
> 
> Decided to go ahead and pull the trigger now.  I've signed up for the marathon, my mom is in for the half marathon, and Gigi is in for her first one mile race.  Excited to be back for the Disney marathon and excited to give a sub-3 marathon another attempt.


Awesome! I’m really thinking I’ll eventually sign up for the marathon, but I’m not ready to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Poppcorn

As of 1pm today I'm in for the Half!!! I'm really excited! Haven't done a Disney race since the Tower of Terror Ten Miler!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Awesome! I’m really thinking I’ll eventually sign up for the marathon, but I’m not ready to pull the trigger yet.



Will be great to see you again!

I was going to wait until Sept/Oct.  Always had the intention of possibly cancelling the trip if another injury cropped up or something.  But Steph said we're going regardless of how my training goes, so might as well sign up now and be committed.  Now comes the fun part, the training!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

DopeyBadger said:


> Will be great to see you again!
> 
> I was going to wait until Sept/Oct.  Always had the intention of possibly cancelling the trip if another injury cropped up or something.  But Steph said we're going regardless of how my training goes, so might as well sign up now and be committed.  Now comes the fun part, the training!


Yes! We’d definitely have to try to do a meetup!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Yes! We’d definitely have to try to do a meetup!



For sure.  The family is trying to pre-plan the meetups with our theme park days as much as possible.  I should be at Hurricane Hannah's on Friday, HM finish line until around 8:30-9, M pre-race at 3:40am, and maybe pop-in to DATW on Monday.  So I'm sure we will cross paths!


----------



## Calfan

I'm in for the Half!


----------



## courtneybeth

Mickey Momma said:


> So I get to see you in Chicago and at Disney!!



Six star finisher (hopefully) in Chicago. dopey is the victory lap of fun 

So excited to see you too


----------



## broadsheet

In for the full! My first!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here:  I can remember when I hoped the lap counter on the treadmill for the virtual 5k loop would go from 0 to 1 and I'd keep running.  I'm in for my first ever marathon, as part of Goofy and the Castaway Cay Challenge.

DW is returning to WDW for her "revenge":  she's in for the half and the Castaway Cay Challenge.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW was told no more running several months ago by her sports medicine MD.  Recently, he "motivated" her to seek the ortho consult he recommended last fall.  The ortho, upon hearing she WAS running without pain or swelling, and after x-rays, exam, and confirmation of cross-training, has CLEARED HER TO RUN! 

Belated DW March miles: just over 30.

Now paging @DopeyBadger to the white courtesy phone...


----------



## jhoannam

broadsheet said:


> In for the full! My first!


I did my first full this year at Disney, it was awesome. My goal is to do the Dopey, but won't register until late summer.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Keels said:


> It's gonna be hard to top DATW 2019, but I'm brainstorming some ideas ...



Considering DCL DACC?  (drinking around Castaway Cay)


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> The ortho, upon hearing she WAS running without pain or swelling, and after x-rays, exam, and confirmation of cross-training, has CLEARED HER TO RUN!







PaDisneyCouple said:


> Now paging @DopeyBadger to the white courtesy phone...


----------



## Barca33Runner

My sister decided the 10K was a good substitution for my nephew and got him signed up before it sold out. We are all confident he can do that distance, but think it is a little too much for my niece right now. If some 5K spots open up later in the year we will try to get them registered but we are over the disappointment; even if we're all still a little shocked it went so fast.


----------



## Disney at Heart

@DopeyBadger So glad to have you coming back! DH and I are signed up for Goofy this time.


----------



## michigandergirl

Mickey Momma said:


> So I get to see you in Chicago and at Disney!!





courtneybeth said:


> Six star finisher (hopefully) in Chicago. dopey is the victory lap of fun



Wait, you're both running Chicago?? Yay, I didn't think any other Dis'ers were running it this year!! 

As far as MW 2020, I can't make a decision on that yet...boo.


----------



## regul8ter18

Sounds like a few of us are running Chicago!


----------



## Mickey Momma

michigandergirl said:


> Wait, you're both running Chicago?? Yay, I didn't think any other Dis'ers were running it this year!!
> 
> As far as MW 2020, I can't make a decision on that yet...boo.



Yes!  My first time running Chicago and a marathon outside of Disney.


----------



## bevcgg

rteetz said:


> So has race retreat gone away?



Someone on FB emailed RD last week and they replied(!) it would be added later. 
Makes me wonder about the "early expo entry" aspect since that became a big deal last year and they were almost forced to add it.


----------



## rteetz

bevcgg said:


> Someone on FB emailed RD last week and they replied(!) it would be added later.
> Makes me wonder about the "early expo entry" aspect since that became a big deal last year and they were almost forced to add it.


Yeah I wonder if maybe they are changing it a bit.


----------



## DebiPT

Ponoche said:


> I go by my middle name, and always just registered with that. At bib pickup I’ve not had a problem, since my drivers license has my full name. Have gotten light hearted ribbing from the volunteers, but it was all in fun



I always use Debi instead of Deborah as it is on my license and it's never been a problem. My address actually doesn't match either and that hasn't been a problem.

One year I actually didn't fill in my name so I was UNKNOWN, UNKNOWN and I actually signed in with that. UNKNOWN was actually on my bib. So I feel like maybe it's not a big deal that your license match your bib name.


----------



## amcyost15

Hello  I'm new to the Dis this year and also new to RunDisney.  I'm excited for my first runDisney race which will also be my first half marathon.  So far I've only ever run a 5k so I'm a little nervous.  Especially since this is such a big event. Any tips would be greatly appreciated either running tips alone or specific to RunDisney!


----------



## hotblooded

Ponoche said:


> The shirt thing was weird. I had to select women’s then select men’s large from the second drop down, and then I was able to go back and select men’s.
> 
> If I selected men’s first, there were no size options


I tried that in the moment and it didn’t work. I eventually got registered for the half but it really ticked me off because I’m traveling this week with nothing but my phone.


----------



## pinkxray

I’m in for the half.  I was thinking of maybe trying the full but I don’t have the time or energy this year to do the training and recovery. When I told my husband I was going to do the half instead of the full he had a look of relief of his face. 

I also wanted to sign DD up for the June Marvel virtual run but it’s sold out. Oops. I wasn’t expecting that.  I don’t really want to pay for the full challenge so I guess she’ll have to live without the Cpt. marvel metal.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Marathon Weekend Goals*

I've done this the last couple years and thought it was a good experience. Full disclosure this time (in 2016 I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.

Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals. 

Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:

Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
Finish with a time goal
Run a race with a family member
Overcome an adversity in your life
Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi and @Keels about it)
Beat a family member
Get as many character photos as possible
Get a character photo with a certain character
Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
Have fun

So, let's hear them! What's your goal? Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?


----------



## regul8ter18

amcyost15 said:


> Hello  I'm new to the Dis this year and also new to RunDisney.  I'm excited for my first runDisney race which will also be my first half marathon.  So far I've only ever run a 5k so I'm a little nervous.  Especially since this is such a big event. Any tips would be greatly appreciated either running tips alone or specific to RunDisney!



I was in the same spot as you back in 2011 when Wine & Dine was my first half marathon. I am still so thankful I found the Disboards.  

I would suggest running some 10k for many reasons.
1.  To get a proof of time to summit for a better corral placement.
2.  The make for fun training runs.

Also the best advice I got wasn’t until I approached the start line at W&D and the announcers said if this is you first half don’t stress and enjoy the race.  I still remind my self to do that on many races.


----------



## steph0808

I think I made a plan of attack. I have a half marathon at the end of May. If I run sub-1:53:30, I'll run the marathon since that will most likely (according to @DopeyBadger's meticulous charts) land me in corral B.

If I don't run sub-1:53:30, I will run the half because I have a 51:36 10K PR that gets me in Corral B for the half. Starting so early (and I was in the front of B), I hit lots of characters with minimal lines and was still done running right around 7:45 this year.




My goal for Marathon Weekend, no matter what I run, will be to have another fun trip with my mom, see new things at Disney, try new foods, and enjoy the race. I run so long at Disney because of not doing the tangents, veering off for characters, etc., that it doesn't make sense for me to set a time/PR goal. But I could try for a runDisney PR (4:43 marathon; 2:06 half).


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I've done this the last couple years and thought it was a good experience. Full disclosure this time (in 2016 I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi and @Keels about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal? Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?


This year, along with my immediate family making its third annual trip for marathon weekend, we have extended friends and family joining the fun for their first ever runDisney races. They are all doing different races so with me doing Dopey, while I may not be actually running with them, I will be there for all their races at the start/finish.  So, my main goal is something I do not have much control over and that is that all my friends and family have as much fun in January as we have had the last few years. 

huskies90 other goals (that I have more control over):

Finish my first Dopey
Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
Get lots of photos, especially with rare characters.
Have fun
(secret goal: Finish the marathon under 4 hours)


----------



## regul8ter18

Marathon weekend goals:

Races:  simply finish the Dopey and not get swept during the marathon ( should be fine but I have had an fear of the balloon ladies since my first run Disney race in 2011).  Create an awesome 5k outfit the hopefully gets me on runDisney Facebook page (again a goal since 2011).

Non- running related...  I Alway try to get 5 new character photos every trip.


----------



## NormaG

I'm in for my 2nd Dopey and my husband is going to be running his first Dopey.  We'd be interested in coming to the meet-ups and DATW!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Goals:
My first goal is just to finish my first Dopey challenge. There are other big races I want to do in the future, so I am not sure I will ever do another Dopey in the near future. More likely, doing "just" the marathon or Goofy after this.

So, I want to really make things count like stop at a lot of picture stops during all the races except the marathon, which is my goal race. I never really stop, so I want to do that part. For the marathon, I would like to better my 2019 time, but I dont have a specific time goal.

My other goal is to go on the rides in Galaxys Edge.


----------



## jhoannam

Goals:
Finish my first Dopey
Marathon in under 5 hours
Have fun during the Half and 10K
Enjoy the crowded 5K
Attend DATW - I'm an introvert so hanging out with people I don't know is going to be difficult for me.


----------



## camaker

Goals for Marathon Weekend:

Run a fun and healthy Dopey!  I broke my RunDisney injury/illness curse this year with Goofy, now I'd like to extend that success to Dopey.
Attend and enjoy the Hurricane Hannah's meet up and pre-race meets.  It's always great to put faces with the screen names, new and old!
Enjoy another DATW!  I drink more during that event than I do during the rest of the year combined.  It's a great way to finish off a race weekend.


----------



## BigEeyore

Goals: 
Come into the weekend (and come out of it) healthy
Run the entire marathon (with breaks at character stops and to refill my bottle as needed) - my last two Disney marathons I was finally able to achieve this but avoiding bonking and GI upset is tricky!
Meet some of you awesome people IRL! I honestly can't handle more than about one or two beers (and definitely can't mix different types of alcohol!) but would love to at least join in some of the fun of DATW!


----------



## Princess KP

Mickey Momma said:


> Yes!  My first time running Chicago and a marathon outside of Disney.


Me too!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Goals:

-Have a better training season than ever.
-Get down to my lowest weight and highest level of fitness
-Have a great PoT race in August/September
-Arrive at Marathon Weekend ready to have fun with 0 worries about the races and my ability to finish.
-I've had a tale of two Dopey experiences: my first 3 I was prepared, had fun, and finished happy and ready to go another 48.6; the last 3 I've been unprepared, nervous/anxious, and limped over the finish line. It's time to get back to finishing these races with a smile on my face and tears in my eyes rather than just the tears.


----------



## JulieODC

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but if someone were in the fence about signing up for their first marathon....what training plans did you all use? And what was your longest run, # of long runs, length of training cycle?

I’ve got some big work stuff, so was hesitant to add marathon training to that.....but #FOMO.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but if someone were in the fence about signing up for their first marathon....what training plans did you all use? And what was your longest run, # of long runs, length of training cycle?
> 
> I’ve got some big work stuff, so was hesitant to add marathon training to that.....but #FOMO.


Find what works best for you. Many use Galloway plans and his longest training run is 26 or even longer. 

I usually use a modified Higdon and that tops out at 20 miles.


----------



## dodukes

Goals:
First - to be able to just finish my first full marathon. (I really don't want to be swept)
Second  - to be able to do it injury free (going in and coming out), been doing and preparing for lots of training and specific things to strengthen certain areas to try to help this.
Third - I would like to get to the weight or more so fitness look that I have in my head. (signing up means I am committed and accountable, since so much $$, so this definitely helps with keeping up with workout routine)
Fourth -(secret goal) Most calculators have me finishing at about 5:30 - 6:00 based on my 10k time. I would love to be able to get to a sub 5 hour time. but this is going to require lots of dedication!

Mostly i have to stop thinking of these things as a race and just realize that time really doesn't matter as I am not trying to run competitively or qualify for Boston! So I should probably stop for photos and such. For now, these are my goals, I basically just want to be able to finish (and not be physically finished) and not get swept. That is my biggest goal for my first time.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

In for my first Marathon! Question - has anyone signed up for the Castaway Cay Challenge without a cruise reservation? how long do you have to put it in?


----------



## disneygpa

Marathon weekend goals:

In no particular order:
Run my first marathon
Run my first Dopey
Survive and be able to enjoy the parks
Attend DATW
Put some faces to the names on this board
HAVE FUN!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> And what was your longest run, # of long runs, length of training cycle?



For the people that I help write plans for, their longest run is 150 min (continuous runners) or 180 min (run/walk runners).  I tend to only have them do that 1-3 times during the entire training cycle with usually 3-5 runs over 120 min in total.  Most do a peak week of 7-8 hours, but I've done less and the runner has still been successful.  I was able to find a few examples of sub-7 hours in peak training week with good outcomes.

-Had someone do 6:56 in peak week and was able to PR their Disney M by 28 min (4:26 down to 3:58).  Peak LR was 16 miles (150 min).
-Had someone do 6:34 in peak week, on 4 days per week, and memory says this was a nearly 90 min PR from a previous marathon PR (don't have this one written down).  Peak LR was 14 miles (150 min).
-Had someone do 6:26 in peak week and was able to move their PR from 3:54 down to 3:44 in worse environmental conditions.  Peak LR was 16 miles (150 min).
-Had someone do 6:17 in peak week for Dopey and moved their M PR from 5:05 to 4:24 (both were Dopey marathons under similar conditions).  Peak LR was 17 miles (180 min).
-Had someone do run/walk with a peak week of 5:26, and came very close to PR'ing their M near their projected time in over 90F temps (5:55 marathon).  Peak LR was 10 miles (150 min).

The length of training plans usually varies from as little as 8 weeks to as much as 20 weeks.  But it all depends on what someone has coming into the start of the training as to where we can go maximally from there safely.

If you tell me your current fitness pace, I could run some calculations on total duration of other classic training plans (Higdon, Galloway, Hansons, etc.) for you.



dodukes said:


> Fourth -(secret goal) Most calculators have me finishing at about 5:30 - 6:00 based on my 10k time. I would love to be able to get to a sub 5 hour time. but this is going to require lots of dedication!



To add another data point to your calculators:

 

I'd say to feel comfortable with a sub-5 M goal, you'd want to have fitness around a 1:01:30 10k or a 2:20 HM.

 

The aggressive value is calculated from a Riegel R of 1.06, high end is R of 1.07, low end is a R of 1.1, and average is 1.15.  Per data from this review (link), a 1.15 is the 50 percentile, 1.1 is about the top 25% converters, 1.07 is top 10% converters, and 1.06 is top 6% converters.  "Converters" being taking your HM time and equating it to a M finish time.  The graph below shows the distribution of conversions from HM to M and the associated R value.  Most online calculators use 1.06, and McMillan uses 1.07.  But the reality of this data set shows that only 10% of runners (in this particular data set which is about 1000 people in Williams and 2000 people in Vickers) actually achieve even McMillan's value using a HM conversion.


----------



## DerTobi75

*Goals*

Finish my first Dopey healthy
Run the 5K with my Girlfriend
Do a DLS at the Half Marathon
Run the Full under 5h  (maybe)
Get another / better photo with Snow White, ... Got one with her when I entered Epcot for the last miles of the Marathon in 2017, but we both looked in different cameras 
Get my Medals and Bibs signed by Snow White & Dopey
Celebrating my Victory on Sunday at Storybook Dining (?)
Meet @DopeyBadger in person, missed him in 2017, I was too late at the Disboard Meeting Point


----------



## DopeyBadger

DerTobi75 said:


> Meet @DopeyBadger in person, missed him in 2017, I was too late at the Disboard Meeting Point



I'll do my best to make sure this goal happens.  I am a little quick to leave those pre-race meets.  Usually there from 3:40-4:15am.  But once the corral walks open is when I make my way there to get in a good starting position.  But I'll be sure to be at HH on Friday and hoping to coincide our EPCOT day with DATW on Monday.  So let's make sure this happens this year!


----------



## michigandergirl

regul8ter18 said:


> Sounds like a few of us are running Chicago!



Awesome!!!



Mickey Momma said:


> Yes! My first time running Chicago and a marathon outside of Disney



Chicago will be my 5th marathon (3rd outside Disney), but first marathon major. Maybe we can coordinate a Dis meet.


----------



## dodukes

DopeyBadger said:


> To add another data point to your calculators:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say to feel comfortable with a sub-5 M goal, you'd want to have fitness around a 1:01:30 10k or a 2:20 HM.
> 
> 
> The aggressive value is calculated from a Riegel R of 1.06, high end is R of 1.07, low end is a R of 1.1, and average is 1.15.  Per data from this review (link), a 1.15 is the 50 percentile, 1.1 is about the top 25% converters, 1.07 is top 10% converters, and 1.06 is top 6% converters.  "Converters" being taking your HM time and equating it to a M finish time.  The graph below shows the distribution of conversions from HM to M and the associated R value.  Most online calculators use 1.06, and McMillan uses 1.07.  But the reality of this data set shows that only 10% of runners (in this particular data set which is about 1000 people in Williams and 2000 people in Vickers) actually achieve even McMillan's value using a HM conversion.


Thanks. My 10k time was 1:12:34 with about 3 weeks of training. I am hoping given that I have months to train for marathon I can do at least same but I am signed up for the half marathon in November(wine and dine). My thought is that I will see how that goes for me. If I find that I do not do well (with knee and what not) I will see about changing my entry for January or I will just resign myself to mostly walking the marathon and having a good time with characters until they sweep me off. LOL
So I basically need to aim for a 2:20 or less half in November in order to have any shot at a sub 5 (and when I say that I would be ok with 4:59:59 LOL) in the marathon?


----------



## NormaG

Goals:
First-to provide enough support and encouragement to my DH to keep him going through training so he can finish Dopey.  (It's his first full and only his second half at this time).
Second-have fun and finally meet some of you from disboards at DATW.


----------



## rteetz

My goals remain the same pretty much every year. 

Have fun
Ride Everest
DATW 
Meet and hang out with amazing people I have met here.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dodukes said:


> So I basically need to aim for a 2:20 or less half in November in order to have any shot at a sub 5 (and when I say that I would be ok with 4:59:59 LOL) in the marathon?



I wouldn't necessarily say "any shot".  If you can run a HM in 2:20, then runners who have done similarly would have the following profile per their datasets:

6% of them would run the marathon in 4:52 or less
10% of them would run the marathon in 4:54 or less
25% of them would run the marathon in 5:00 or less
50% of them would run the marathon in 5:11 or less

So you'd have 1 in 4 odds, if you were able to run a 2:20 HM.  The weather can easily play a role though.  As W&D could be super cold and great running weather, whereas marathon day could be crazy hot/humid (or vice versa is possible as well).

In that Williams article, they looked at the trends associated with those who were better converters and how their training was designed.  The conclusions were:

*Conclusions*

The conclusions we can draw from this:

-If HM performance is equal, women are likelier to finish with a faster M time than men.
-Runners of all abilities are capable of a 1.06 or less, and roughly the top 10% of all subgroups from 1:20 HM'ers to 2:00 HM'ers were roughly the same R value (or relative performance).
-Faster runners are better converters with a lower R overall average. Makes sense then why Rigel came up with 1.06 since the elite runners available to him would have been a similar pool to the faster runners in Williams dataset.
-Runners on the slower side of the HM performances tend to have more variability as a group because of the bad converters in their groups, not because of the lack of good converters. So more people on the slower side of HM performance training inappropriately for marathon performance.
-Roughly 5:00 to 5:30 hours per week on average for a marathon training plan is considered "typical" or "sufficient" by Williams.
-Those who run more than 5:00-5:30 hours per week are more successful at being good converters than are runners who run less than 5:00-5:30 hours per week.
-Those who do 5L around 100 barely appear different than those around lesser or higher numbers. The 5L would suggest it is lower on the predictive nature than other variables.
-Those who have 5L be a lower % of total mileage from 16 weeks tend to be the best converters. The faster runners also tend to be the ones with lower %5L values. Relying less on the long runs and more balance yields a better relative performance.
-Those who train at 40-80 seconds slower than race pace more often than not will be a good converter and have a R less than 1.15.

So a good marathon plan is:
-Over 5-5.5 hrs in duration per week on average for 16 weeks.
-Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces.
-Has you training at roughly 40-80 seconds slower on average for the plan than marathon race pace.


----------



## JulieODC

Per usual @DopeyBadger - your answer was so super helpful. And makes 26.2 seems much more attainable - and the training much more approachable.

My fitness is decent. I did a half in February (trained on a whim when the govt shutdown happened) - and managed a 2:09:42.

Wow.

Ok.

You guys. I might be back on the marathon train. Now the question is when to register.


----------



## Neon Cactus

My goals for marathon week are:
Finish my first Dopey, preferably upright
It's my friend's first Run Disney event (10K) so get him hooked on it. 
Medal pictures on Main Street
Ride Everest
Meet-ups
It will be my first time at WDW for a full week in a long time, so my goal is to enjoy the whole experience.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> Per usual @DopeyBadger - your answer was so super helpful. And makes 26.2 seems much more attainable - and the training much more approachable.
> 
> My fitness is decent. I did a half in February (trained on a whim when the govt shutdown happened) - and managed a 2:09:42.



So I used the following pace scheme:

 

Hansons Advanced Peak Week - 11:41 hours
Hansons Beginner Peak Week - 10:30 hours
Higdon Advanced 2 Peak Week - 9:05 hours
Galloway 3 day plan with 30min+30min+26 miles - 6:18 hours
Galloway split, 4 day plan with 30+30+90+180 - 5:22 hours

If you've got other plans you're considering let me know and I can run the numbers on those as well.  Those are just the 5 that I've already coded for a separate thought experiment related to training load calculations.


----------



## baxter24

Goals for marathon weekend are the same as they have been before for me. 

Main goal is to complete Dopey healthy and happy! Majority of character stops will be during the 10k and full. A good friend from college is doing the 5k and half with me. This will be her first half so the goal is to get her across the finish line. We will for sure stop for a pic at the castle but the rest will depend on how she is doing. My good friend and neighbor is coming down and doing the 10k too. Doubt we will run together but will be cool to hang with before the race.


----------



## dodukes

DopeyBadger said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say "any shot".  If you can run a HM in 2:20, then runners who have done similarly would have the following profile per their datasets:
> 
> 6% of them would run the marathon in 4:52 or less
> 10% of them would run the marathon in 4:54 or less
> 25% of them would run the marathon in 5:00 or less
> 50% of them would run the marathon in 5:11 or less
> 
> So you'd have 1 in 4 odds, if you were able to run a 2:20 HM.  The weather can easily play a role though.  As W&D could be super cold and great running weather, whereas marathon day could be crazy hot/humid (or vice versa is possible as well).
> 
> In that Williams article, they looked at the trends associated with those who were better converters and how their training was designed.  The conclusions were:
> 
> *Conclusions*
> 
> The conclusions we can draw from this:
> 
> -If HM performance is equal, women are likelier to finish with a faster M time than men.
> -Runners of all abilities are capable of a 1.06 or less, and roughly the top 10% of all subgroups from 1:20 HM'ers to 2:00 HM'ers were roughly the same R value (or relative performance).
> -Faster runners are better converters with a lower R overall average. Makes sense then why Rigel came up with 1.06 since the elite runners available to him would have been a similar pool to the faster runners in Williams dataset.
> -Runners on the slower side of the HM performances tend to have more variability as a group because of the bad converters in their groups, not because of the lack of good converters. So more people on the slower side of HM performance training inappropriately for marathon performance.
> -Roughly 5:00 to 5:30 hours per week on average for a marathon training plan is considered "typical" or "sufficient" by Williams.
> -Those who run more than 5:00-5:30 hours per week are more successful at being good converters than are runners who run less than 5:00-5:30 hours per week.
> -Those who do 5L around 100 barely appear different than those around lesser or higher numbers. The 5L would suggest it is lower on the predictive nature than other variables.
> -Those who have 5L be a lower % of total mileage from 16 weeks tend to be the best converters. The faster runners also tend to be the ones with lower %5L values. Relying less on the long runs and more balance yields a better relative performance.
> -Those who train at 40-80 seconds slower than race pace more often than not will be a good converter and have a R less than 1.15.
> 
> So a good marathon plan is:
> -Over 5-5.5 hrs in duration per week on average for 16 weeks.
> -Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces.
> -Has you training at roughly 40-80 seconds slower on average for the plan than marathon race pace.



Wow, OK I had to re-read that a couple times. As far as the weather, I'm from south florida, the hotter and more humid, the better. I am very used to that and it doesn't give me any anxiety.  Cold on the other hand and yeah, I'm concerned it will be too cold for me in January.  My two "longish" runs in the last month have been almost at Noon with no problems. (eta: plus I have asthma so in the cold i don't breathe as well)
As for the average per week. I feel like I have A LOT of catching up to do 63 miles per week? I am not hitting 38 miles per week now, I've been usually doing 4.5 miles 2x to 3x a week. I assume I can build up from this but I am trying to take it slow. So I need to aim to run for 5-5:30 hours per week then? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what is 5L?
Right now on the treadmill mornings I am doing 60 minutes and can comfortably do about 4.31 to 4.5 miles. I have the treadmill set to jog 3.5 and run 5.2 speed. I feel comfy at that running speed and it appears that on average its the same pace i kept at the 10k, although I was a bit faster from excitement/adrenaline etc. I have been doing run/walk but not at any set interval, meaning I'll start out slower like 2/1 then i'll go to 4/1 or 5/1. So perhaps I need to stick with on kind and just try the full 60 minutes like that?

Perhaps I will re-arrange my secret goal to just being able to finish!! LOL


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I've done this the last couple years and thought it was a good experience. Full disclosure this time (in 2016 I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi and @Keels about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal? Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



So I signed up for Goofy.  
1. Goal will be to run the half with DS/Take it very slow and get lots of pictures.
2. Go back an successfully complete the training I've lined up for the race.  (I have two of your plans that I am tweaking based on current fitness level, but am starting with a 6 week hr based plan on my treadmill)
3. Run the Marathon Hard.  I haven't run an A marathon race in a long time.  Since my Dapper buddies won't be there I've decided to train to run hard at Disney.    Goal is a 3:30 full and stretch goal is 3:20.


----------



## dodukes

IamTrike said:


> So I signed up for Goofy.
> 1. Goal will be to run the half with DS/Take it very slow and get lots of pictures.
> 2. Go back an successfully complete the training I've lined up for the race.  (I have two of your plans that I am tweaking based on current fitness level, but am starting with a 6 week hr based plan on my treadmill)
> 3. Run the Marathon Hard.  I haven't run an A marathon race in a long time.  Since my Dapper buddies won't be there I've decided to train to run hard at Disney.    Goal is a 3:30 full and stretch goal is 3:20.



I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Goals:
> More likely, doing "just" the marathon or Goofy after this.


"Just" the marathon is such a Disney thing.  I have already said it multiple times since I ran Dopey in 2018.  At this point I am seriously thinking about putting it on a tank for the race.  




JulieODC said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but if someone were in the fence about signing up for their first marathon....what training plans did you all use? And what was your longest run, # of long runs, length of training cycle?
> 
> I’ve got some big work stuff, so was hesitant to add marathon training to that.....but #FOMO.



I have used Hal Higdon and a now defunct heart rate training plan from the Train Like a Mother Club.  Even though Higdon plans go to 20 miles, I think I made it to 16 miles in 2014 and 18 miles in 2016.  The heart rate plan was based on time on my feet rather than specific long run mileage.  I used it for Dopey training  for 2018 and the longest run I did ended up being around 17 miles, though it was preceded by a 4 1/2 mile the day before.  I finished both marathons and all the races in Dopey without an issue.  

My recommendation, for what it's worth, is to look for a plan that gives you the long run in minutes rather than miles AND has you running the day before your long run.  Two reasons for this:  1) I find it easier to plan for a set amount of time into my running schedule, especially during the busy season. 2) A plan that has you running the day before your long run almost guarantees that you will be running on tired legs the next day and that can help mentally during the second half of the marathon.



Princess KP said:


> Me too!





michigandergirl said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Chicago will be my 5th marathon (3rd outside Disney), but first marathon major. Maybe we can coordinate a Dis meet.



Is that six of us so far?


----------



## DopeyBadger

dodukes said:


> Wow, OK I had to re-read that a couple times. As far as the weather, I'm from south florida, the hotter and more humid, the better. I am very used to that and it doesn't give me any anxiety. Cold on the other hand and yeah, I'm concerned it will be too cold for me in January. My two "longish" runs in the last month have been almost at Noon with no problems. (eta: plus I have asthma so in the cold i don't breathe as well)



Ah, alright that make sense.  The marathon has seen a wide range of temps in just the last few years, so who knows what will end up like.  I really like it best because since it starts so early it means a majority of the race with me is before the sun rises and thus guaranteed to not be in the sun.



dodukes said:


> As for the average per week. I feel like I have A LOT of catching up to do 63 miles per week? I am not hitting 38 miles per week now, I've been usually doing 4.5 miles 2x to 3x a week. I assume I can build up from this but I am trying to take it slow. So I need to aim to run for 5-5:30 hours per week then? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what is 5L?
> Right now on the treadmill mornings I am doing 60 minutes and can comfortably do about 4.31 to 4.5 miles. I have the treadmill set to jog 3.5 and run 5.2 speed. I feel comfy at that running speed and it appears that on average its the same pace i kept at the 10k, although I was a bit faster from excitement/adrenaline etc. I have been doing run/walk but not at any set interval, meaning I'll start out slower like 2/1 then i'll go to 4/1 or 5/1. So perhaps I need to stick with on kind and just try the full 60 minutes like that?
> 
> Perhaps I will re-arrange my secret goal to just being able to finish!! LOL



So I think there's definitely some confusion based on those conclusions.  That was a very brief summary of the much more in-depth and explained review I did here:

Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt

So read that one and it may answer some of your questions.  But to address the immediate concern, no, you don't need to be doing 63 miles per week.  That value in their conclusions comes from this statement:

_-Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces._

"5L" is your 5 longest runs in the entire 16 weeks leading up to the marathon.  So let's say you did a classic 3x 20 miler, a 19 miler, and 18 miler.  That means your 5 longest runs are 20+20+20+19+18 = 97 miles.  The data they generated suggested that those who are the best converters are those who have a 5L as a percentage of the total training done during the 16 weeks around 9-11%.  So essentially, how much of your total training you did in the 16 weeks leading up to the marathon was encompassed in those 5 longest training runs?  

Let's say you did 600 miles in those 16 weeks.  That would come out to 37.5 miles per week (600/16=37.5).  Then the 5L of 97 miles (from the classic 3x 20 miler, a 19 miler, and 18 miler) divided by 600 miles total in training is 16% (97/600=16%).  Their data suggested that 9-11% was optimal for conversion, and thus 16% would be outside that range.  So let's say you were dead-set on getting in those 3x 20 milers, 19 miler, and 18 miler.  How many miles in 16 weeks would it take to get it to fall in the 9-11% range of the totality of training?

97/0.09 = 1077 miles; Over 16 weeks that would be an average of 67.3 miles per week
97/0.11 = 881.8 miles; Over 16 weeks that would be an average of 55 miles per week

What's the punchline of this particular conclusion?  Don't focus on the long run.  Focus on balance throughout the entire week and training plan.

My school of thought is use current fitness relative pacing and duration of workouts to determine what to do on each day of a training plan.  The mileage of a training plan is simply a function of those two variables.

You recently ran a 10k at 1:12:34.  For the sake of argument, let's say that race is reflective of your current fitness level.  Here is a race equivalency chart:

 

Here are training continuous runner training paces for someone at that fitness profile:

 

Approximately 80% of all training would be at a 13:53 min/mile or slower (roughly 50% at 14:16 min/mile or slower).  That would be about a 4.3 mph on a treadmill.

 

For someone who run/walks, this would be my suggested starting point for run/walk durations and pacing.  These are based on your 3.5 mph jog pace referenced earlier, although I tend to suggest what feels like a comfortable walk instead.  In the case of run/walk, about 80% of training would be at Easy/LR.

So using these paces, to get to 5.5 hours of training would be about 23 miles per week.  A peak LR at 150 would be 10.8 miles for continuous runner or 12.2 miles for run/walker.


----------



## michigandergirl

Mickey Momma said:


> Is that six of us so far?



Yes!! I must've missed @Princess KP earlier.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> (I have two of your plans that I am tweaking based on current fitness level, but am starting with a 6 week hr based plan on my treadmill)



Just make sure to realize I wrote the plan based on fitness and duration.  So if your fitness has changed, then it means you'll take longer to run certain distances.  Which means the total duration of the plan increases.  So be sure to edit down the total mileage of the plan as well.  Cut some intervals down (like instead of 5 x 1 miles at T pace, do 4 x 1 mile or 5 x 0.75 miles instead).  All the plans I write are based on time.  So I write the plan as 100 min here, 5 x 10 min intervals, 8 x 2 min intervals, 60 min sustained, etc.  But then when I deliver it, I change everything into mileage to make it easier for the user.  It does sound like though that's the case.


----------



## Z-Knight

i wish they would put some picture of the pre-order jackets...I presume it will have a logo of the style of the logo on the current registration website, kind of funky


----------



## Ponoche

hotblooded said:


> I tried that in the moment and it didn’t work. I eventually got registered for the half but it really ticked me off because I’m traveling this week with nothing but my phone.



They definitely have some bugs with the mobile registration


----------



## dodukes

DopeyBadger said:


> Ah, alright that make sense.  The marathon has seen a wide range of temps in just the last few years, so who knows what will end up like.  I really like it best because since it starts so early it means a majority of the race with me is before the sun rises and thus guaranteed to not be in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> So I think there's definitely some confusion based on those conclusions.  That was a very brief summary of the much more in-depth and explained review I did here:
> 
> Ian Williams: An Updated Race Equivalency Calculator Attempt
> 
> So read that one and it may answer some of your questions.  But to address the immediate concern, no, you don't need to be doing 63 miles per week.  That value in their conclusions comes from this statement:
> 
> _-Has a 5L% of 9-11%. So if you do 100 miles as 5L (or five 20 milers), then you better be doing 1000 miles in the 16 weeks of training (or 63 miles per week on average). The more you diverge from this, the worse your HM conversion becomes. Although, you can still be successful at a lower 5L like 60 miles if the 5L% is still in the 9-11% range (or 600 miles total and 38 miles per week) as long as that duration is over 5-5.5 hours for your paces._
> 
> "5L" is your 5 longest runs in the entire 16 weeks leading up to the marathon.  So let's say you did a classic 3x 20 miler, a 19 miler, and 18 miler.  That means your 5 longest runs are 20+20+20+19+18 = 97 miles.  The data they generated suggested that those who are the best converters are those who have a 5L as a percentage of the total training done during the 16 weeks around 9-11%.  So essentially, how much of your total training you did in the 16 weeks leading up to the marathon was encompassed in those 5 longest training runs?
> 
> Let's say you did 600 miles in those 16 weeks.  That would come out to 37.5 miles per week (600/16=37.5).  Then the 5L of 97 miles (from the classic 3x 20 miler, a 19 miler, and 18 miler) divided by 600 miles total in training is 16% (97/600=16%).  Their data suggested that 9-11% was optimal for conversion, and thus 16% would be outside that range.  So let's say you were dead-set on getting in those 3x 20 milers, 19 miler, and 18 miler.  How many miles in 16 weeks would it take to get it to fall in the 9-11% range of the totality of training?
> 
> 97/0.09 = 1077 miles; Over 16 weeks that would be an average of 67.3 miles per week
> 97/0.11 = 881.8 miles; Over 16 weeks that would be an average of 55 miles per week
> 
> What's the punchline of this particular conclusion?  Don't focus on the long run.  Focus on balance throughout the entire week and training plan.
> 
> My school of thought is use current fitness relative pacing and duration of workouts to determine what to do on each day of a training plan.  The mileage of a training plan is simply a function of those two variables.
> 
> You recently ran a 10k at 1:12:34.  For the sake of argument, let's say that race is reflective of your current fitness level.  Here is a race equivalency chart:
> 
> View attachment 395116
> 
> Here are training continuous runner training paces for someone at that fitness profile:
> 
> View attachment 395115
> 
> Approximately 80% of all training would be at a 13:53 min/mile or slower (roughly 50% at 14:16 min/mile or slower).  That would be about a 4.3 mph on a treadmill.
> 
> View attachment 395117
> 
> For someone who run/walks, this would be my suggested starting point for run/walk durations and pacing.  These are based on your 3.5 mph jog pace referenced earlier, although I tend to suggest what feels like a comfortable walk instead.  In the case of run/walk, about 80% of training would be at Easy/LR.
> 
> So using these paces, to get to 5.5 hours of training would be about 23 miles per week.  A peak LR at 150 would be 10.8 miles for continuous runner or 12.2 miles for run/walker.



This was awesome! Thank you so much! I think I get it after this and thank you for explaining the 5L.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

*Goals:*

Arrive at the start line healthy.  This has been my biggest issue in the last few years
5-K/10-K - Enjoy them with my two DDs and get them to want to come back every year to do it together again 
Win lottery to pay for goal above
HM/Marathon - Just finish feeling good so I can claim my first Dopey (Secret goal - HM under 2:30 and full under 4:45)
Not let the crowded parts on the course impact my attitude


----------



## IamTrike

dodukes said:


> I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.



I've been very limited during the work week with where/when I can run which means I wind up doing a lot more runs on the treadmill than I'd like.   On the weekends I do almost all my long runs outside.   It's not ideal, but if the option is treadmill or not running, I choose treadmill. 



DopeyBadger said:


> Just make sure to realize I wrote the plan based on fitness and duration.  So if your fitness has changed, then it means you'll take longer to run certain distances.  Which means the total duration of the plan increases.  So be sure to edit down the total mileage of the plan as well.  Cut some intervals down (like instead of 5 x 1 miles at T pace, do 4 x 1 mile or 5 x 0.75 miles instead).  All the plans I write are based on time.  So I write the plan as 100 min here, 5 x 10 min intervals, 8 x 2 min intervals, 60 min sustained, etc.  But then when I deliver it, I change everything into mileage to make it easier for the user.  It does sound like though that's the case.


  I'll make those adjustments once I come out of the initial training.  Right now I seem to be hitting my 90% heart rate pretty close to the "speed" interval that you set. my biggest issues is I'm having to go much slower than I'd like to keep my heart rate under the 77% max level that this plan recommends.


----------



## IamTrike

GuinnessRunner said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> Win lottery to pay for goal above



Do you have a training plan for this?


----------



## C.beara

Hi there!
First time poster and first time runDisney-er here 

DH registered himself for the marathon and registered me for the 10k. We are very excited!

Goal:
It’ll be my first 10k, so really goal is to finish it. But my secret-ish goal is around 70minutes (I am not fast). But then there’s the whole stop and get at least one character picture goal so the time goal sort of goes out the window...

Any tips on character pictures? Are there any characters you normally see along the race? Who is your “must stop” for?

Looking forward to following along with others’ training and excitement leading up to January!


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> i wish they would put some picture of the pre-order jackets...I presume it will have a logo of the style of the logo on the current registration website, kind of funky


They did put out an image for 2019 but it was later so I would expect them to do so again.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> My goals remain the same pretty much every year.
> 
> Have fun
> Ride Everest
> DATW
> Meet and hang out with amazing people I have met here.


Margarita finish!!!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Margarita finish!!!


That's just a given.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> I'll make those adjustments once I come out of the initial training. Right now I seem to be hitting my 90% heart rate pretty close to the "speed" interval that you set. my biggest issues is I'm having to go much slower than I'd like to keep my heart rate under the 77% max level that this plan recommends.



Just be patient.  It's hard, I know.  I've been on the come back trail a few times.  It usually takes equal time off to equal time return.  I think I've shared this graph before:

 

But it shows how much fitness is lost based on the # of days off from running (either completely or when doing a replacement leg aerobic exercise instead).  But I can attest than in short order (relatively speaking), it'll come back.  Here's a chart from my own data to show the comeback:

 

The red and blue lines were coming back from 2-4 weeks off from running.  The green line is current and me coming back from 19 weeks off running (albeit I was putting in about 10-11 hours of strength+cycling training).  But even after 56 days, I've still got a ways to go and the return has been much slower than when I had a much shorter time period off.  And that's with having put in about 13.5-14.5 hours of training per week the last 8 weeks.  But keep staying at low/easy effort and things will continue to improve.


----------



## PrincessV

Marathon Weekend Goals (Dopey):

Same as always: survive the summer heat here in FL, arrive to race weekend healthy, enjoy the experience! I _might_ add a weird time goal down the road, but it will depend a lot on my mood come race weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> That's just a given.


So is everything else on your list...


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> So is everything else on your list...
> 
> View attachment 395124


Just let me do me ok


----------



## Princess KP

dodukes said:


> I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.


I do a lot of my training on a treadmill. Spring allergies keep me inside and I'm a wimp when it's too cold, rainy or snowing. Do what works for you!


----------



## Bree

Goals....haven’t really given it much thought yet...so I suppose....

- finish healing my hip
- slowly introduce running again
- stay injury free
- finish Goofy with a margarita and a smile on my face


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My goal is to somehow give booze during the 10k or full to my husband and/or other friends along the Boardwalk without security problems.


----------



## ashejen

JulieODC said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but if someone were in the fence about signing up for their first marathon....what training plans did you all use? And what was your longest run, # of long runs, length of training cycle?
> 
> I’ve got some big work stuff, so was hesitant to add marathon training to that.....but #FOMO.



I've used a few plans - and a lot of it is what you have going on in your life and how much time (and how frequently) can you train. 

I've used the "Run Less Run Faster" full plan for the majority of my marathons.  It's challenging with the paces you need to hit, but the basis is that 3 quality runs a week (interval, tempo and long) with cross training on other days can help prevent fatigue on your body, etc.  The kicker is that you're talking up to 10 mile long tempo runs during the middle of the week.  No matter how fast I run (and I'm around the 10 minute tempo pace, maybe a little less), i don't want to put that time in during the week with working full time and a young kid in the house.  I've done it before, it's a lot of evenings of long runs.  Weekend runs are (I think) three 20 or 21 milers.

I'm currently using a heart rate based program which is 5 days a week of running, but max of 60 minutes during the week and then a long run on the weekends (two 20 milers).  It's a lot more gentle on my body, I can get the runs done in the morning by waking up at 4am...but I'm a lot slower.  but, my body felt better through the training cycle.

Just my .02.  I want to get back to RLRF here next year.  I've been doing HR both from a schedule perspective and I was off my running base for a year or so...


----------



## Z-Knight

dodukes said:


> I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.


I do a majority of training on a teadmill and it has faired me well. From what I read it is neither advisable nor unadvisable....as long as you raise your incline to at least 1% to mimic outside effort then you are running ok. Yes outside running is sometimes tougher on feet so you need that experience as well, but for cardio the treadmil is great. I dont run outside because I fear getting run over since have few sidewalks and it gets super hot here.


----------



## dodukes

Z-Knight said:


> I do a majority of training on a teadmill and it has faired me well. From what I read it is neither advisable nor unadvisable....as long as you raise your incline to at least 1% to mimic outside effort then you are running ok. Yes outside running is sometimes tougher on feet so you need that experience as well, but for cardio the treadmil is great. I dont run outside because I fear getting run over since have few sidewalks and it gets super hot here.


I go to gym very early(5am) and like you, I worry about running outside due  to people drive like crazy here plus at that time no one is really "looking" when they pull out of their driveway, so gym it is. We also don't have that many decent sidewalks to run on for distance. Plus its nice to not have to worry with headphones in. At the gym I just have to focus on the running and not on being kidnapped (kidding), run over (not kidding) or anything else.


----------



## PCFriar80

rteetz said:


> Yeah I wonder if maybe they are changing it a bit.


Here's what I got from RD.  Consistent with the FB message.  While there's no specific reference to the race retreat in the response, that was the basis of my question.  Doesn't impact me since I'm *just *running the 10K next year but thought I'd reach out anyway.  I'll be "retreating" in the BCVs for the 1/2 and full but out rooting you all on for the full on Sunday!  

*Thank you for contacting us regarding the Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend.

At this time, we are still determining our spectator offerings. We know how important planning for such an event is for our Guests and apologize for any delay this may cause you. Please continue to check the "Spectator Info" Tab on the event page of runDisney.com; it will be updated as soon as we have been able to confirm our options, including ChEAR Squad packages.

While I understand this was not the response you were hoping for, I would value knowing your feedback regarding the service you received from me today. Please know you will receive a survey invitation in the next 24 hours.

We appreciate your patience and can’t wait to cheer alongside you at the Walt Disney World Marathon Week*


----------



## TeeterTots

DopeyBadger said:


> Marathon Weekend Goals


Um....once I actually register, which wasn’t until 12/12/18 last year! 
-register for my first Dopey (goal #1)
-arrive well trained and healthy
-run with my BFF Sabrina
-have fun with 5K, 10K, 
-lots of character stops for the HM (never stopped before)
-sub-5hr Marathon
-meet up with my Dis Peeps


----------



## MissLiss279

Goals (Dopey)

My main goal always with runDisney races is to have fun! 

I don’t know that I can ever repeat my PR all distances from 2018, but I would love to go into these races feeling as good as I did then, with each race effort feeling easy(ish).


----------



## bevcgg

WDW Marathon weekend goals

Enjoy "just" the Marathon this year after Dopey
Train smartly without ITB overuse issues in December
Maybe score a volunteer spot at other races
Pressure my friend into running her first Marathon with me in Jan
Lots of photo ops!
Good POT for photo ops
Get to the castle in time for the "castle lights shot" (a bit better/darker than last year)
Have as much fun as last year or MORE!
Good weather for the weekend- pool/hot tub day!
Ride Everest @ mile 13 (so much FUN!)
Grand Mariner Slushy in France to enjoy during race
Margarita for to cross the Finish Line!


----------



## JulieODC

bevcgg said:


> Grand Mariner Slushy in France to enjoy during race



I wondered if the cart would be open in time for pit stop. This might be what pushes me to register for my first marathon!


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> I wondered if the cart would be open in time for pit stop. This might be what pushes me to register for my first marathon!



If that's Les Halles, then it opens at 9am.  If it's at a different French location, then it's 11am.  That's my understanding.


----------



## KevM

Goals:

-Complete Dopey.
- Be able to ride Everest during the marathon.
- Do some character stops.


----------



## Gemini1131

Goals:
Have a consistent training cycle
Finish my first marathon/goofy
Get a drink in Epcot 
Make it to a meet up especially if I end up doing the weekend solo


----------



## flav

Marathon Weekend 2020 goals:

Arrive healthy and well trained (including flexibility) to Disney
Complete my first Dopey with a smile
Encourage DD for her 5k and 10k
Get a lot of good pictures including one with Mickey dressed as a runner and one with the castle (strategy is to purchase Memory Maker for the first time + carry my phone)
Enjoy the parks and resorts with DM, DU, DH, DD, DD and whomever might join... Including experiencing SWGE and TSL
Meet with DISers
Have at least one alcoholic celebration drink
Spend only one little fortune on the trip


----------



## FFigawi

Marathon weekend goals:

- register for Dopey with a discount to annoy @rteetz 
- accept booze from @Dis_Yoda during the 10k and full
- pace my friend to a 1:55 half
- be the first customer at Thirsty River again
- ride ToT and RnRC as usual 
- margarita finish again


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Marathon weekend goals:
> 
> - register for Dopey with a discount to annoy @rteetz
> - accept booze from @Dis_Yoda during the 10k and full
> - pace my friend to a 1:55 half
> - be the first customer at Thirsty River again
> - ride ToT and RnRC as usual
> - margarita finish again


This guy is still not registered for anything so you may not annoy me.


----------



## wdvak

WDW Marathon weekend goals

Get some weight off and get a little faster
Stay injury free and figure out better winter training
STAY HEALTHY FOR THE RACES!
Finish Dopey and the marathon this time 
Get a photo each race
Have a blast!


----------



## CDKG

I went into this year’s marathon knowing there was a chance it was a one-and-done, which influenced my goals. Since this will be my second WDW marathon, not only do I feel like I have a better idea of what to expect, but I also have an opportunity for new goals!

First, I want to run for fun! After this year’s heat warning, I threw out all time goals and decided to run for fun. It was the right call!
Next, stop for photos when I want to stop for photos. I stopped 10 times for photos this year and walked Main Street so I could take a video of the experience. I won’t need to stop that many times next year, but won’t hesitate to stop for favorites like my guy Pluto!
Next year I am stopping for a delicious margarita in Mexico! I didn’t want to stop this year because if it was a one-and-done, I didn’t want my finish line photo to be with a drink in my hand (NOT judging). Next year I will proudly cross the finish line in style!
Finally, I would like to improve on last year’s time. I won’t be running for time, but let’s just say I have plenty of room for improvement. 
Of course I would also like to enjoy my week at WDW and my first WDW 10k (theme TBD). I plan on attending the DIS meetups and look forward to another DATW!


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> *Marathon Weekend Goals*
> 
> I've done this the last couple years and thought it was a good experience. Full disclosure this time (in 2016 I was sneaky), I am saving your responses to be revealed at a later time closer to race day.
> 
> Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals.
> 
> Here are some ideas if you haven't thought about it:
> 
> Finish my first: 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, Dopey
> Finish with a time goal
> Run a race with a family member
> Overcome an adversity in your life
> Drink a beer or margarita at a certain mile marker
> Participate in DATW (Drinking Around the World) *Happens on Monday in EPCOT (ask @FFigawi and @Keels about it)
> Beat a family member
> Get as many character photos as possible
> Get a character photo with a certain character
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Have fun
> 
> So, let's hear them! What's your goal? Remember yesterday (or a few weeks ago) you signed up for a race during marathon weekend for a reason, so what is it?



Goals:
This is a different year for me.  50 is just around the corner (August) and I am still learning to run again post the injury.  It is a slow and steady process.  I have decided to make this next year a reset of my PR’s as i do not think I will get back to where I was before.  I am good with that, I just want to run consistently and injury free.  And really my focus is to get back to ultra distances and not too concerned about speed.  So with these things in mind here are my goals.

Enter the weekend injury free and stay injury free
Enjoy every second of the 10k that I get to run with my 11 year old daughter.
Complete my 4th Dopey
Run the half and full hard 
Attend the pre-race meet-ups
DATW


----------



## broadsheet

Goals:

Finish.
Follow the training plan so I’m excited for the marathon, not dreading it.
Castle photo.
I’m traveling with a friend who’s not running, so have a good balance of race stuff/friend stuff.
Beignets at POFQ.


----------



## flav

Baloo in MI said:


> Enjoy every second of the 10k that I get to run with my 11 year old daughter.
> DATW


Quick question: What do people do with the 11yo DD if they attend DATW? By that time, the rest of the family will be gone. If I get a late flight, I might do part of DATW.


----------



## bellanotte10

Goals: 

Not get hurt... 
Properly train...(who sees a theme here?)
Actually attend a meetup again... I think the last one i did was the last Tinkerbell. 
stop for pictures


----------



## Mickey Momma

Baloo in MI said:


> Goals:
> This is a different year for me.  50 is just around the corner (August) and I am still learning to run again post the injury.  It is a slow and steady process.  I have decided to make this next year a reset of my PR’s as i do not think I will get back to where I was before.  I am good with that, I just want to run consistently and injury free.



I have heard this talked about on several running podcasts lately and like the idea - working towards PRs in each decade of your life.  I mean, there are age group awards in races, so why not age group PRs?



flav said:


> Quick question: What do people do with the 11yo DD if they attend DATW? By that time, the rest of the family will be gone. If I get a late flight, I might do part of DATW.



The one time I was lucky enough to attend DATW, it was a nice relaxing trip around the World Showcase.  If you are comfortable with it (I have two eleven-year-olds, so I know some are much more mature than others.), I say you could let her go explore whichever country the group is in at the time.  She might find some new things that she's never seen before...


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am running the Chicago Marathon in October and running another marathon in January is a bit intimidating for me at the moment since I have been on an every other year schedule since 2014.  But I completed Dopey in 2018, so I know logically it is fine.  I just need to ignore the little voice in my head.  That said, my goals are mostly fun-centered this time...

Goals for Marathon Weekend 2020:

Get to marathon weekend healthy and not mentally burned-out
Stop for all the "new" characters (the ones I haven't stopped for in the past)
Ride EE (which I did for my second marathon and LOVED)
Finish with a drink in my hand
Attend DATW (missed this after W&D cause I had to get home for my mom's birthday)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Keep those goals coming!  We've surpassed the number of people stating their goals for Marathon Weekend 2017 (34), but we've got work to do to catch 2018 (71).

My Goals for Marathon Weekend 2020:
-Stick to my commitment of training using a combination of running + cycling + strength work.  My body has been telling me I've been getting very close to the max amount of running I can handle a few times over the years and when I get too close to the sun, I get burned.  So I'm slightly reducing the running and including a massive amount of cycling and strength work.  The goal is to see whether I can come close to the same running fitness when I'm not running as much, and yet am exercising in totality about 2-3x as much.
-Enjoy another family vacation with my family in Disney World.  My personal priority is the race, but an agreement with my wife is that I am a 99% participant.  That should be easier this time around since I'm not doing Dopey.
-Run the one mile kids run with Gigi.
-Attend the HH meetup, the pre-race marathon meetup, and hopefully make an appearance at DATW so that I can meet as many of you fine folks as possible.
-Get to the starting line healthy.
-Run a sub-3 marathon.
-After 2755 days, and what will end up being somewhere around 12,000 running miles, 7,000 cycling miles, and about 80-100 pounds lost (depends on the day) in totality from the beginning in April 2012, finally reach my goal I set so long ago of qualifying for the Boston Marathon.  I'm pushing all my chips on the table and going all in.  My family is behind me 100% in support of giving this a full max effort.  And I'm going to do what I can to prepare myself as best as possible.


----------



## jhoannam

DopeyBadger said:


> finally reach my goal I set so long ago of qualifying for the Boston Marathon. I'm pushing all my chips on the table and going all in. My family is behind me 100% in support of giving this a full max effort. And I'm going to do what I can to prepare myself as best as possible.


That's amazing! Congratulations coach.


----------



## BigEeyore

DopeyBadger said:


> finally reach my goal I set so long ago of qualifying for the Boston Marathon. I'm pushing all my chips on the table and going all in. My family is behind me 100% in support of giving this a full max effort. And I'm going to do what I can to prepare myself as best as possible.


YES! You know everyone on these boards will be rooting for you. What time do you need to BQ?


----------



## jennamfeo

Goal #1 - Commit to coming to Marathon Weekend.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jhoannam said:


> That's amazing! Congratulations coach.



Thanks!



BigEeyore said:


> YES! You know everyone on these boards will be rooting for you. What time do you need to BQ?



Thanks!  And I'll be everyone else's biggest cheerleader on all of their personal goals as well.  I'll be 35 at Boston 2021.  So I need a minimum qualifying time of 3:05.  I'd imagine with the new standards that the cutoff should be relatively close to that, but in order to avoid that week 2 registration and remove most of the doubt, then I need to go sub-3.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Goal #1 - Commit to coming to Marathon Weekend.


----------



## JulieODC

Ok, I’m in.

My goal is to finish my first marathon.    (To illustrate my range of emotions....)

@DopeyBadger - I’ll be in touch about working with you on a training plan.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> Ok, I’m in.
> 
> My goal is to finish my first marathon.    (To illustrate my range of emotions....)







JulieODC said:


> @DopeyBadger - I’ll be in touch about working with you on a training plan.



I'll be ready!


----------



## courtneybeth

michigandergirl said:


> Wait, you're both running Chicago?? Yay, I didn't think any other Dis'ers were running it this year!!
> 
> As far as MW 2020, I can't make a decision on that yet...boo.



I have the worst luck at lotteries - three tries for Chicago and didn't get in so.... raising $1250 to run for a great charity and wrapping up the World Majors.


----------



## courtneybeth

I'm late to the party but... *Marathon Weekend Goals.
*
I'm going with a friend who has never run a marathon - so she wants to do it as her 50th race of the year leading to her 50th birthday. She's a dear running friend of mine and has supported me through Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and World Majors.  So I am excited that she came to me and asked if I'd go back to WDW and run Dopey to help her achieve her dream.

Our goals are:

Finish the marathon in an upright position, injury free!
PR in FUN!  Fun on course. Fun with friends between races. 
Take as many on-course photos as possible
Enjoy the time together and make wonderful memories.

This race is about finish lines and not finish times. Going for personal worsts and beating the sweep bus


----------



## michigandergirl

courtneybeth said:


> I have the worst luck at lotteries - three tries for Chicago and didn't get in so.... raising $1250 to run for a great charity and wrapping up the World Majors.



I am also running for charity for the March of Dimes. I thought I would see how the fundraising thing would go in case I need to run Boston for charity someday (not sure I'll ever be fast enough to qualify). I think that's super cool you've almost got them all done. How long did it take for you to get in to the others?


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> I have the worst luck at lotteries - three tries for Chicago and didn't get in so.... raising $1250 to run for a great charity and wrapping up the World Majors.



That's funny, I've had the opposite experience:

Berlin:  2 lotteries, 0 acceptances
London:  3 lotteries, 0 acceptances
Tokyo:  2 lotteries, 0 acceptances
Chicago:  1 lottery, 1 acceptance(!)


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Goal #1 - Commit to coming to Marathon Weekend.



Dopey hasn't sold out yet. Just sayin'.


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Dopey hasn't sold out yet. Just sayin'.


  I wish they went back to showing percentages so you new how close they are to selling out.


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> I wish they went back to showing percentages so you new how close they are to selling out.



It would be nice, but uncertainty pushes people to register now, while certainty allows people to wait.  RunDisney wants the money as soon as possible!


----------



## lahobbs4

2020 Dopey Goals:

1. 5 hour marathon. Was 5:40 this year, and 6:40 in 2017. It's totally doable, I know it! paging @DopeyBadger ....
2. Stop for all the Donald Duck pics (minus the marathon)
3. Show up healthy and injury-free
4. Dork out at SWGE

I was so hesitant to Dopey again but somehow we've convinced 2 runDisney newbies to join us so there's no way I could miss out on the fun!


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Dopey hasn't sold out yet. Just sayin'.


My bank account just shuddered at that statement.

Flopping between Goofy or Marathon right now to ensure I can do DATW. #priorities


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> My bank account just shuddered at that statement.
> 
> Flopping between Goofy or Marathon right now to ensure I can do DATW. #priorities


Uh Goofy is your guy just saying....


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

How much did yall pay with taxes and fees? Pay day is tomorrow and I want to pay with gift cards.


----------



## camaker

Oozma_Kappa said:


> How much did yall pay with taxes and fees? Pay day is tomorrow and I want to pay with gift cards.



For which race or challenge?  The cost should be right at the price on the RunDisney site + 6.6%.  Remember that you have to use a single payment source now, so you'll have to have the entire balance on a single gift card.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

The marathon. This is the marathon thread right? So it's $202.54? I first ran this marathon in 2009, but haven't run a disney race since I think 2015. I got burned out on them, but my boyfriend wants to do this as a bucket list thing so I guess I will run this expensive race once more lol! If anyone is running Pittsburgh in a few weeks give a shout!


----------



## camaker

Oozma_Kappa said:


> The marathon. This is the marathon thread right? So it's $202.54?



I'll let someone else who has registered for "just" the marathon confirm the cost.  The thread is for the entirety of Marathon Weekend, though, so you'll find topics ranging from discussion of the individual races during the weekend all the way to the Goofy and Dopey challenges and pretty much any combination in between.  It's a catch all for the event, not just limited to one race.


----------



## Dis5150

Ugh, you guys! I can't even commit to doing the marathon yet and my FOMO has me trying to figure out how I can swing Dopey!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

camaker said:


> I'll let someone else who has registered for "just" the marathon confirm the cost.  The thread is for the entirety of Marathon Weekend, though, so you'll find topics ranging from discussion of the individual races during the weekend all the way to the Goofy and Dopey challenges and pretty much any combination in between.  It's a catch all for the event, not just limited to one race.


I ran Goofy in 2012 and walked through 6 parks. Never again!! I do not recommend parks and Goofy. But I did run a PR in New Orleans after that. It's good endurance training for a faster marathon.


----------



## rteetz

Oozma_Kappa said:


> I ran Goofy in 2012 and walked through 6 parks. Never again!! I do not recommend parks and Goofy. But I did run a PR in New Orleans after that. It's good endurance training for a faster marathon.


Parks actually can help keep the legs from stiffening. I’ve done Dopey 3 times and always do the parks.


----------



## broadsheet

Oozma_Kappa said:


> The marathon. This is the marathon thread right? So it's $202.54? I first ran this marathon in 2009, but haven't run a disney race since I think 2015. I got burned out on them, but my boyfriend wants to do this as a bucket list thing so I guess I will run this expensive race once more lol! If anyone is running Pittsburgh in a few weeks give a shout!




Yep, $202.54 is right.


----------



## lhermiston

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh, you guys! I can't even commit to doing the marathon yet and my FOMO has me trying to figure out how I can swing Dopey!



I have this thought about once a week. I really wish 2020 was in the cards for me.


----------



## cavepig

Dis5150 said:


> Ugh, you guys! I can't even commit to doing the marathon yet and my FOMO has me trying to figure out how I can swing Dopey!


  Seriously!   I could have written this exact same post (except I'm not sure on Dopey or Goofy, but all of a sudden today I was like oh Dopey, maybe, when 2 days ago I wouldn't have said that).   Hopefully stuff will remain open into fall.


----------



## PCFriar80

I was a little hesitant to list goals, as my specific plans for the 2020 marathon weekend are on hold based on my recovery from upcoming retrocalcaneal ostectomy.  That's a fancy way of saying removing a bone spur from the back of my heel which is causing achilles tendonosis and other assorted pains.  Surgery is next Friday, 4/26 with a full recovery of 6 months.  I normally run my Tweedle Dumb challenge [10K and 1/2 Marathon] but have tabled the 1/2 marathon for now pending my rehab and ability to run long distance again.  The good news is that I'm committed to Marathon Weekend......let me rephrase that.  I have an 8 night vacation planned to WDW from 1/8 - 1/16 staying at the BCVs and am registered for the 10K!  If things progress well I'll consider registering for the 1/2 in October.   So, with that long-winded back drop here are my hesitant goals:

Register for the 10K [check]
Make resort reservations [check]
Book flights [June/July]
Be a good patient and listen to my doctor and wife [TBD]
Stationary bike in June
Walking in July [bootless]
Jog/run in September
Rehab at F&W in October
Survive the Holidays
Expo/10K/Possible 1/2
Spectate the Full from the BC/BW
Enjoy the Parks and go for a Gondola ride!


----------



## kirstie101

My goals for marathon weekend:
*Finish my first Full and Dopey
*Finish the full with a smile on my face and margarita in my hand
*arrive at the starting lines injury free 
*take character photos each race 
*attend a few meet-ups and make new friends


----------



## Sleepless Knight

dodukes said:


> As for the average per week. I feel like I have A LOT of catching up to do 63 miles per week? I am not hitting 38 miles per week now,


Maybe your question is already resolved, but my custom @DopeyBadger plan for a very slow runner maxed out around 38 miles per week and I finished Dopey just fine.  Coach says this a lot, but he is absolutely correct.  When you commit to the training and trust it, it works.  I felt a quiet confidence heading into my first marathon as part of Dopey because I wanted to think positive and trust my training, but my confidence soared at the end of the half marathon because I felt so much stronger at the end than I ever had before.  I knew right then and there that I had a lot left in the tank so to speak.  



dodukes said:


> I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.


I've done a lot of treadmill training.  Just use the 1% incline and train.  



Mickey Momma said:


> My recommendation, for what it's worth, is to look for a plan that gives you the long run in minutes rather than miles AND has you running the day before your long run. Two reasons for this: 1) I find it easier to plan for a set amount of time into my running schedule, especially during the busy season. 2) A plan that has you running the day before your long run almost guarantees that you will be running on tired legs the next day and that can help mentally during the second half of the marathon.


That was a major part of the @DopeyBadger appeal for me.  I did not want to devote 6+ hours every other weekend to the long run, but could handle spreading out the running over the entire week.  It was a lot of running, but it worked.  



Dis5150 said:


> Ugh, you guys! I can't even commit to doing the marathon yet and my FOMO has me trying to figure out how I can swing Dopey!


Give yourself to the Dopey Side of the Force.  



rteetz said:


> Parks actually can help keep the legs from stiffening. I’ve done Dopey 3 times and always do the parks.


I always do the parks.  While I always try to dial it back each day after race(s) leading up to the longest distance, I handle it.  I just make sure to rest frequently, do "sitting down" attractions such as stage shows extensively, and make sure if my feet start to feel it, then I need to sit down.  

Still working on my marathon weekend goals.  Got my TA registration last night and am all set now.


----------



## xjillianpaige

I won't be attending the marathon weekend in 2020 (but I am looking at 2021 as a potential first marathon ever) but I have a question now that registration is through Disney and not active... when registering for multiple races not as a package (5k and half, for example) can you select both at once or do you have to register for one and then register for the other?


----------



## flav

xjillianpaige said:


> I won't be attending the marathon weekend in 2020 (but I am looking at 2021 as a potential first marathon ever) but I have a question now that registration is through Disney and not active... when registering for multiple races not as a package (5k and half, for example) can you select both at once or do you have to register for one and then register for the other?


You can do more than one race and for more than one person in the same session. Once you complete the form, press the I want to register to another race... Until you have everything you want in your cart. Then you pay for all at once (using a single form of payment).

Link to runDisney registration thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/rundisney-events-and-registration-faq.3538323/


----------



## Baloo in MI

flav said:


> Quick question: What do people do with the 11yo DD if they attend DATW? By that time, the rest of the family will be gone. If I get a late flight, I might do part of DATW.



This trip will be part solo and park family for me this year.  Do to school demands my wife only agreed to let the girls miss school on Thursday and Friday.  So I have to arrive before them to get to the expo and run the 5k.  Then they arrive and will be with me through the Full; and my 11yo is running the 10K with me.  They will all leave either late Sunday or early Monday which will allow me to go to DATW before I leave on Tuesday.


----------



## Barca33Runner

flav said:


> You can do more than one race and for more than one person in the same session. Once you complete the form, press the I want to register to another race... Until you have everything you want in your cart. Then you pay for all at once (using a single form of payment).
> 
> Link to runDisney registration thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/rundisney-events-and-registration-faq.3538323/



Depending what races you are registering you might vary your approach rather than adding every race and then paying. The 5k sold out in about 20 minutes in both early and regular registration this year. In the past the system seemed to hold registrations after you had selected them and prevented people from clicking the link for that race until people had checked out; this year you could have a race in your cart, go to check out, and get informed that the race is no longer available.


----------



## Dis5150

lhermiston said:


> I have this thought about once a week. I really wish 2020 was in the cards for me.





cavepig said:


> Seriously!   I could have written this exact same post (except I'm not sure on Dopey or Goofy, but all of a sudden today I was like oh Dopey, maybe, when 2 days ago I wouldn't have said that).   Hopefully stuff will remain open into fall.





Sleepless Knight said:


> Give yourself to the Dopey Side of the Force.



So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

rteetz said:


> Parks actually can help keep the legs from stiffening. I’ve done Dopey 3 times and always do the parks.


I hear that! A couple hours of walking and a hot tub sounds more like it.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

broadsheet said:


> Yep, $202.54 is right.


Thanks!  I have my copper creek room booked for labor day weekend and marathon weekend. So excited!


----------



## Princess KP

Dis5150 said:


> Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!! And I would take that as a "yes".


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PCFriar80

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Tell him he doesn't have to wrap it!  That will go a long way.  I know it does for me!  I've personally kept 3M/Scotch Tape in business for the last 30 years the way I wrap gifts.  Oh, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Marathon Weekend Goals
-Arrive (and Depart) Healthy
-Have fun with my first Dopey
-Help DW to enjoy her first Dopey as well
-Try to make it to at least part of DATW on Monday


----------



## TeeterTots

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## drummerwife

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!! I hope your wish comes true.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


So, he got a chainsaw for his birthday, and you get Dopey? Sounds fair.


----------



## Dis5150

BuckeyeBama said:


> So, he got a chainsaw for his birthday, and you get Dopey? Sounds fair.



To be fair, he is a tool hoarder! He wants everything so usually he does get them for his birthdays.  During our remodel of my mom's area in our house he got a new Dremell, a new paint sprayer, a new cordless drill/driver set and a new portable garage! So he beats me, lol!

ETA: All those were between Christmas and his birthday in March!


----------



## flav

Dis5150 said:


> To be fair, he is a tool hoarder! He wants everything so usually he does get them for his birthdays.  During our remodel of my mom's area in our house he got a new Dremell, a new paint sprayer, a new cordless drill/driver set and a new portable garage! So he beats me, lol!
> 
> ETA: All those were between Christmas and his birthday in March!


four tools = four races, totally fair!


----------



## The Expert

GOALS:

- Train
- Come up with great costumes for the 10K and full
- Finish my first marathon in front of the balloon ladies
- Have fun and get photos
- Find someone my pace to run with
- Ride Everest
- Finish line treat -- Dole Whip or Margarita? 
- Attend meetups and DATW


----------



## Jason Bryer

Oozma_Kappa said:


> The marathon. This is the marathon thread right? So it's $202.54? I first ran this marathon in 2009, but haven't run a disney race since I think 2015. I got burned out on them, but my boyfriend wants to do this as a bucket list thing so I guess I will run this expensive race once more lol! If anyone is running Pittsburgh in a few weeks give a shout!



I thought $200 was a lot but then I just paid over $300 to run the NYC marathon. Given the amount of support on the course (water stations, aid tents, etc.) I don't think the registration is all that bad.


----------



## LdyStormy76

bellanotte10 said:


> Silly question. Legally changing my name between now and the race. How do I tell disney? Will they let me change my name?



Email them sometime next week after they have dealt with all the emails from yesterday.  Explain why you are changing your name prior to the race, and expect their answer to possibly require you to submit documentation (example marriage license) to support the name change.



amcyost15 said:


> Hello  I'm new to the Dis this year and also new to RunDisney.  I'm excited for my first runDisney race which will also be my first half marathon.  So far I've only ever run a 5k so I'm a little nervous.  Especially since this is such a big event. Any tips would be greatly appreciated either running tips alone or specific to RunDisney!



This was me in 2017 for the 2018 half.  Slowly increase your training distance over the next few months. Get fitted for running shoes.  Get a POT with a 10k race. Listen to your body.



dodukes said:


> I have a question for you. Do you do most of your training on a treadmill? I only ask because I will have to do the majority of mine on one and from what I read it's not advisable but it's the best I can do. So was wondering if there are others like me with more than 75% of running on treadmill.



I do all of my training on a treadmill and use a 1% random hill setting to mimic most of the hills that exist on course.


----------



## kirstie101

Dis5150 said:


> So last night on the way home we stopped at Ace to look at Chain Saws. DH has been wanting one for a while as we live in a very wooded area and often have trees down on our property and in the road after storms. Well, I told him to go ahead and get it (like $400). In the truck on the way home I said "Happy Birthday!" (his birthday was at the end of March). He said, "ok, thanks! Oh, what do you want for your birthday?" (my birthday is today!). And of course my answer was.... "Dopey!!" Lol, he just gave me _the look_. So, maybe??? lol


Happy Birthday!!! And if he didn’t say No, that’s a yes in my book!


----------



## JulieODC

Happy birthday @Dis5150!!


----------



## ashejen

It's been a couple of years since I really looked at the POT requirements...I thought that for the full, you needed to use a half (or you used to).  Can you really use a 10k or a 10-miler as POT for the full?

I'm doing Goofy this year (second time!) and would love to be able to submit a 10k as POT...


----------



## rteetz

ashejen said:


> It's been a couple of years since I really looked at the POT requirements...I thought that for the full, you needed to use a half (or you used to).  Can you really use a 10k or a 10-miler as POT for the full?
> 
> I'm doing Goofy this year (second time!) and would love to be able to submit a 10k as POT...


No you cannot submit a 10K for a Full. You can submit a 10K for a half.


----------



## ashejen

rteetz said:


> No you cannot submit a 10K for a Full. You can submit a 10K for a half.


Thank you...I totally misread that then!  Lol...


----------



## steph0808

You used to be able to submit a 10k for the full - I did so when I signed up for the 2013 marathon, but the rules have changed since then!


----------



## DopeyBadger

For those interested in POT, I'll repost this estimation of corral cutoffs based on recent past runDisney events.  Just estimates, but they have been shown to be very close.  But that doesn't mean runDisney couldn't change POT/corral procedures for Marathon Weekend 2020.






*POT (Proof of Time) Race Equivalency Cutoff Confirmed Times*


----------



## Sleepy425

Life got in the way of me signing up for the 10k (even though I was on the site the moment early registration opened for DVC...but that's a story for another day), and I was so disappointed it sold out.  But today my husband called the RunDisney travel number just in case...and they still had bibs for it if I totally overpaid for the hotel room.  Take my money, Disney.  I'm IN!  Finally running my first Disney race (and first 10k)!


----------



## rdiver

Goals for Marathon 2020
- Obtain POT for corral C. Have a 2:10 half marathon from February, and another half in September to try and get there.  
- Finish the Marathon. Not doing it for time, but rather a 26.2 mile party. 
- Ride Everest. 
- Pictures! Didn't do any for the Wine and Dine, as were focused on just finishing. Elvis Stitch will be a requirement if he's on the course. 
- Enjoy the parks with Family.


----------



## Mickey Momma

ashejen said:


> It's been a couple of years since I really looked at the POT requirements...I thought that for the full, you needed to use a half (or you used to).  Can you really use a 10k or a 10-miler as POT for the full?
> 
> I'm doing Goofy this year (second time!) and would love to be able to submit a 10k as POT...



No to the 10K as others have said, but yes to the 10-miler!


----------



## CDKG

Happy Birthday @Dis5150 !!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

With my AP currently expiring at midnight on April 13, it would be silly for me NOT to come back and race again in 2020. I'm in, but ONLY for the half this time. Going to be a short trip with a strong focus on Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## IamTrike

LSUfan4444 said:


> With my AP currently expiring at midnight on April 13, it would be silly for me NOT to come back and race again in 2020. I'm in, but ONLY for the half this time. Going to be a short trip with a strong focus on Galaxy's Edge.


There's no way to argue with that logic.


----------



## Abbie485

Not sure if anyone has any insight on this. Now that we are officially registered for the half, we are trying to decide where to stay. Leaning towards Beach Club, but haven’t decided 100% yet. I read in one of the Facebook groups that some of the resorts are already booked for Marathon weekend. I know that you can’t book online yet since 2020 rates haven’t been announced, so I assuming this is solely through calling to book. Should we decide fairly quickly where to stay so we can call to put a deposit down? Or is it possible that only some of the rooms were made available for the “early” deposits, so more rooms will become available once rates are announced and online booking opens? Just trying to figure out how quickly we need to make a decision on where to stay and how long to make our trip.


----------



## BigEeyore

Abbie485 said:


> Not sure if anyone has any insight on this. Now that we are officially registered for the half, we are trying to decide where to stay. Leaning towards Beach Club, but haven’t decided 100% yet. I read in one of the Facebook groups that some of the resorts are already booked for Marathon weekend. I know that you can’t book online yet since 2020 rates haven’t been announced, so I assuming this is solely through calling to book. Should we decide fairly quickly where to stay so we can call to put a deposit down? Or is it possible that only some of the rooms were made available for the “early” deposits, so more rooms will become available once rates are announced and online booking opens? Just trying to figure out how quickly we need to make a decision on where to stay and how long to make our trip.



Beach Club is a DVC resort, so people that own points there can book at 11 months out.  You should see if you can rent points and lock it down ASAP.


----------



## PCFriar80

BigEeyore said:


> Beach Club is a DVC resort, so people that own points there can book at 11 months out.  You should see if you can rent points and lock it down ASAP.


Just to clarify Beach Club and Beach Club Villas are technically separate from one another as far as booking.  Yes, there are a few BCV rooms held for general cash reservations but the majority of the reservations are with points.  And yes BCV owners can book 11 months out.  Renting points may be an option, but I just checked BCV availability around 1/7 - 1/17 and the only thing available is a 1BR villa.  Studios are sold out 1/8 - 1/12.  2BR has no availability for 1/8 and 1/10.  And as far as the OP is concerned, keep checking.  Expand your search to YC and BW as well if you really want an Epcot resort.  Swam and Dolphin are also a backup if all else fails!


----------



## momandmousefan

amcyost15 said:


> Hello  I'm new to the Dis this year and also new to RunDisney.  I'm excited for my first runDisney race which will also be my first half marathon.  So far I've only ever run a 5k so I'm a little nervous.  Especially since this is such a big event. Any tips would be greatly appreciated either running tips alone or specific to RunDisney!


I’m in the same boat as you! First half ever excited, thrilled and a bit nervous. To be honest though I think I’m more nervous about the local 10k I’m going to need to do to get a POT because it’s mostly super fast runners! (Like 6-7 minute mile people. Eep.)   Excited for you too!!!


----------



## Abbie485

BigEeyore said:


> Beach Club is a DVC resort, so people that own points there can book at 11 months out.  You should see if you can rent points and lock it down ASAP.





PCFriar80 said:


> Just to clarify Beach Club and Beach Club Villas are technically separate from one another as far as booking.  Yes, there are a few BCV rooms held for general cash reservations but the majority of the reservations are with points.  And yes BCV owners can book 11 months out.  Renting points may be an option, but I just checked BCV availability around 1/7 - 1/17 and the only thing available is a 1BR villa.  Studios are sold out 1/8 - 1/12.  2BR has no availability for 1/8 and 1/10.  And as far as the OP is concerned, keep checking.  Expand your search to YC and BW as well if you really want an Epcot resort.  Swam and Dolphin are also a backup if all else fails!



Thank you for your insights! We were thinking Beach Club, not the villas. I ended up talking with the others going on the trip, and we decided to call to put a deposit down just to be on the safe side. We decided we didn’t want to risk something not being available had we waited. We knew we wanted one of the Epcot area resorts, but since we had stayed at BC before, we just weren’t sure if we wanted to check out BW or YC instead. There was garden view available for BC, so it all worked out!


----------



## PCFriar80

Double Post.


----------



## drummerwife

Got the go ahead to register for my 3rd Dopey so I'm now officially Dopey!!

As for goals:
1. With the help of a @DopeyBadger training plan get a POT to get me out of the back corrals
2. Run an enjoyable and fun 10k with DH at whatever speed he can run with no complaining from me
3. finish on Sunday with a HAPPY smile (drink and/or food TBD)


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Usually, when Disney is depicted in media, ads, etc. we see castles, Spaceship Earth, fireworks and thrilling rides, but I think the little details play a huge role in making Walt Disney World so magical. So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what some of your favorite Disney details are - the little or hidden things that show the level of imagination and creativity that go into the parks. 

Some of my favorites:
- Mr. Toad's gravestone outside of Haunted Mansion
- They key under the mat at Muppets 3D
- The character statues in the hub (not hidden, but definitely little and I think often overlooked)
- Hidden Mickeys

I'm looking forward to hearing your favorites. I'm sure I'll learn a thing or two and discover something to look for next time. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## LSUfan4444

SAFD: My favorite is probably resort theming. Animal Kingdom Lodge, Wilderness Lodge, Od Key West, Port Orleans, Grand Floridian, The Boardwalk and the Yacht and Beach Club to be specific. On almost every trip we plan at least one resort day when we just roam, relax, and eat and drink our way at different resorts.


----------



## bellanotte10

SAFD: 

Madame Leota’s grave in the haunted mansion line. 

All the background music that helps really build a land for me


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

-All of the trash cans. The parks could be, perhaps should be, much dirtier. I’m sure it’s still a bit of a germophobe’s nightmare, but I can’t imagine them doing much better.

-The ambience. It’s intoxicating. From the music to the smells (artificially pumped in or not), it gets me every time and I’m not ashamed to admit it. It’s not necessarily a little detail, but it’s not something they can easily bottle for their commercials either.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

The background music. Many barely notice it, but the sounds and the smells are what make WDW feel like home to me.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what some of your favorite Disney details are - the little or hidden things that show the level of imagination and creativity that go into the parks.


Well I’ll start with Animal Kingdom as a whole. I feel that park is the most realistic and immersive park at WDW. It truly makes you feel like you are in different places around the world. 

I always love the little details in signage or what not around. Such as Toy Story Land where they have the blocks or dominos and the letters or numbers signify different things. In SWGE there is a ship on top of a building and they have numbers on the side. Each number is the year a Star Wars films was released. Those are the things that I love about Disney.


----------



## QueenFernando

SAFD:  I love hidden Mickeys. Especially when you can tell it's a cast member's choice.  We were at one of the water parks waiting for the family tube ride.  There were random patches on most of the tubes, but one tube had the patch in the shape of the iconic 3 circle mickey.  Tubes aren't stationary so you wouldn't see that all the time.  I love random encounters like that.

Animal Kingdom Lodge has a scavenger hunt for hidden Mickeys.  For DD's birthday a few years ago I took her and 3 of her friends to stay there overnight.   We had so much fun looking for them.  It was not easy!  But now whenever we go there , even to eat at one of the restaurants,  it's fun to notice them.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

The cleanliness and maintenance.  Considering my job is dependent on the travel and tourism trade, seeing how they keep everything so clean is amazing. The level was driven home the last time I was at Disneyland and we then took a trip to Magic Mountain, rode one coaster and went back to DL. It was pretty shocking how rough shod the park was.

Part of me would like to do some time working for Disney just to go though their training program and pick up what I can from it.


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: My favorite details are the windows and alcoves on Main Street. I love to walk to the end of the alcoves and listen to the sounds coming from the upstairs rooms.


----------



## JulieODC

The background music and the landscaping!!


----------



## CDKG

Professor_Cookie said:


> The cleanliness and maintenance.  Considering my job is dependent on the travel and tourism trade, seeing how they keep everything so clean is amazing. The level was driven home the last time I was at Disneyland and we then took a trip to Magic Mountain, rode one coaster and went back to DL. It was pretty shocking how rough shod the park was.
> 
> Part of me would like to do some time working for Disney just to go though their training program and pick up what I can from it.


I believe the current version of the Disney Institute offers this training to outside participants. I’ve never been able to find information on it, but I know someone at work who attended a Disney Institute training program about a year ago. I believe it was in Orlando. @rteetz do you know anything about this?

(Of course my memories of the Disney Institute are of Saratoga Springs’ predecessor. I loved that resort! It’s why I bought DVC at Saratoga.)


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> I believe the current version of the Disney Institute offers this training to outside participants. I’ve never been able to find information on it, but I know someone at work who attended a Disney Institute training program about a year ago. I believe it was in Orlando. @rteetz do you know anything about this?
> 
> (Of course my memories of the Disney Institute are of Saratoga Springs’ predecessor. I loved that resort! It’s why I bought DVC at Saratoga.)


Yes there are some things you can still do with the Disney Institute. I’m not sure what they all offer anymore. It’s usually more for businesses and stuff like that now.


----------



## steph0808

CDKG said:


> I believe the current version of the Disney Institute offers this training to outside participants. I’ve never been able to find information on it, but I know someone at work who attended a Disney Institute training program about a year ago. I believe it was in Orlando. @rteetz do you know anything about this?
> 
> (Of course my memories of the Disney Institute are of Saratoga Springs’ predecessor. I loved that resort! It’s why I bought DVC at Saratoga.)



I'm glad someone else remembers it! That is where we stayed on my first Disney trip - I was 11! We had such a good time staying there.

For SAFD: I don't have anything specific because I am not as well versed in all things Disney, but I just love how they cover everything. All the little details weaved into the experience. How I can get on the Magical Express and just feel completely at ease.


----------



## 1adam12

I'm looking to do my first ever RunDisney (Dopey challenge) event.  My friend and I are looking to stay at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  Will this resort sell out for the RunDisney week?


----------



## rteetz

1adam12 said:


> I'm looking to do my first ever RunDisney (Dopey challenge) event.  My friend and I are looking to stay at the Caribbean Beach Resort.  Will this resort sell out for the RunDisney week?


Probably not but it will fill up decently. So better to book sooner than later.


----------



## 1adam12

rteetz said:


> Probably not but it will fill up decently. So better to book sooner than later.


Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: The specific smells on Main Street and in the resorts.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Background music and Disney does little details so well.  Piped out cookie smells from the bakery, interactive queues, the HM gravestones, the telegraph of Walt’s opening day speech at DL Frontierland railroad station.  I like the homages to former attractions, like in the DL Winnie the Pooh where at one point you can turn and see Max, Melvin and Buff from CBJ.  And I love the resort theming.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  There is a little spot just as you get off Pirates at Disneyland in New Orleans Square that is just off the main path, themed beautifully and quiet and peaceful.  I absolutely love to go in there and just stand for a minute.  Another favorite of mine is the sound of the train whistle when it is going by or when you are waiting to get on and the announcement starts “Your attention please...”

For those who celebrate Easter, Happy Easter and for everyone else I hope you are having a good Sunday!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I like the Mickey shaped food, it tastes better. Also, the cast members, they are what makes Disney, their attitude and even their costumes.


----------



## kirstie101

It’s not a Disney touch exactly but I love the plants and flowers. The cacti in Carsland, the bromeliads in Adventureland...The different roses throughout the park...I always point the different plants and flowers out to my kids so they slow down and notice those touches.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:
Not sure if this qualifies as details, but for me two things stand out. First, it is the details of the original attractions from the 1970s and early 80s. I am not sure how to describe the exact details, but it is those details that are part of the aesthetic of that time and therefore my childhood-it instantly takes me back. Maybe it is that sort of 1970s campiness. The other is the details in the hotels. All the little details of the hotels is what made me want to stay there as a kid, but we never could afford it, and now I relish in it when I go now. This is also why I loved PORS. Before I went, I wasn't into the styling of the bayou-type rooms, but ended up loving them because they nailed the details in the theming. I hope I am wrong, but while the new hotels opening up this year look nice, right now they appear to miss a lot of those details.


----------



## huskies90

There are so many details, is hard to pick one favorite!! But the one I usually use for casual Disney fans is the specific color and architecture of the Tower of Terror (which of course has hundreds of other awesome details). What most people do not know is that while the color and neo-Mediterranean architecture of the tower are in line with many California structures from the 1939 Hollywood era, the main reason the imagineers landed on the color and design is that the tower is visible from a specific spot in EPCOT - looking across the World Showcase toward the Morocco pavilion. Thus, the imagineers chose the style and color to blend the tower into the existing Morocco pavilion structures. Alot of people will look right at the tower from EPCOT and think it is just part of Morocco.  Here is a pic:


----------



## SheHulk

huskies90 said:


> There are so many details, is hard to pick one favorite!! But the one I usually use for casual Disney fans is the specific color and architecture of the Tower of Terror (which of course has hundreds of other awesome details). What most people do not know is that while the color and neo-Mediterranean architecture of the tower are in line with many California structures from the 1939 Hollywood era, the main reason the imagineers landed on the color and design is that the tower is visible from a specific spot in EPCOT - looking across the World Showcase toward the Morocco pavilion. Thus, the imagineers chose the style and color to blend the tower into the existing Morocco pavilion structures. Alot of people will look right at the tower from EPCOT and think it is just part of Morocco.  Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 396065


Oh my gosh this just happened to me and my husband, sitting in Mexico, during Star Wars race weekend. We were sitting on the patio there, looking across the lake, and he said, "Is... is that Tower of Terror?" And I replied that was ridiculous. It couldn't be that close, they wouldn't put it there right where you could see it so clearly. He insisted it was, because there is no building that looks like that when you are up close in Morocco, and I insisted it wasn't because that building looked too close and too big to be the Tower of Terror. I guess I was wrong but I sure won't tell him that


----------



## momandmousefan

Late SAFD....

I was such a fan of Roger Rabbit that I miss the stuff that used to be in the backlot and lament the studios never got the planned rides, but I love the Eddie Valiant and Roger Rabbit crash windows near Hollywood & Vine.

The details at Animal Kingdom Lodge are pretty amazing too! Take the resort tour or the Sanaa tour sometime. They put so much story and culture into that resort!


----------



## lhermiston

momandmousefan said:


> Late SAFD....



Quick note for anyone new to this thread: there are no “late” responses and you can reply all week! I’ll just typically pose the questions on Sundays.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: This is really hard! I notice so much while I'm there, but apparently I don't retain it well lol! I have a thing for signs, windows, and doorways: I love how well they all fit their surroundings and the attention to detail to ensure that they do. The dance and music lessons coming through the windows on the side street off Main St. in MK. The cross-pollination of themes: Adventurer's Club in Skipper Canteen, the "FSU!" gopher in Splash, the drinking bird from "Alien" in the Alien scene of GMR (RIP), and so on.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: Definitely all of the window signs on Main Street, and signs and posters on the walls at AK. 

Apparently I like to read on vacation!


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:
Everything everyone has listed is what makes it so great. However, I’m going to have to go with the background music. It never seems to fail to make me happy especially when you hear the Main Street music.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Of course there are so many things, but one weird thing I was remarking on, when we were there earlier this month, is the PizzeRizzo restaurant. There is a sign hanging in the street, in front of the entrance, that says PIZZA-BEER and it just amazed me how they got that right. It is exactly the font and coloring etc you would see on that kind of sign.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  I'll go with Disneyland specifically here.  

1.  Even though it literally sits in the middle of Anaheim, surrounded by the real world mere minutes away, Disneyland still feels like another world.  It's remarkable that they sustain that illusion without all the ease of isolation that Walt Disney World has.  

2.  The architecture in Disneyland's Fantasyland.  The show buildings are themed to their respective movies, so you have Pinocchio, Peter Pan, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, yet each building feels correct in regards to architecture, yet they also blended it together in such a way that it feels cohesive.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- the expedition Everest queue. So many excellent details. 

And this isn’t really a small detail but the efficiency loading rides. Every other theme park I’ve been to is terrible at this.


----------



## courtneybeth

lhermiston said:


> I want to know what some of your favorite Disney details are - the little or hidden things that show the level of imagination and creativity that go into the parks.



Answer to Sundays are For Disney:
The treats. Always the treats. I love everything about Disney desserts and how they're so special and one of a kind.


----------



## cavepig

Favorite Disney details - unique benches.    I love the way the benches are built into the rock/land of Pandora.  I like the little built in bench areas by the castle, like as you leave Liberty Square on that side path.    Toy Story Land benches are cute.    Can't wait to see how they incorporate them into Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: How  Disney IT makes the experience more magical....just kidding.

I would say the queue for It's Tough to be a Bug/Tree of Life. It is spectacular in it's concept and execution.


----------



## steph0808

Does anyone (@rteetz) know when the park hour schedule will be released for January 2020? I'm starting to think about park days / dining plans, etc. and want to see how to make the most of EMH.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Does anyone (@rteetz) know when the park hour schedule will be released for January 2020? I'm starting to think about park days / dining plans, etc. and want to see how to make the most of EMH.


There is no set schedule for Disney releasing park hours so just keep checking.


----------



## steph0808

Just like I keep checking for the airline to release January flights. Gah! 

Hopefully park hours will be posted before July, so I have some time to figure out parks before my dining plan date comes up on July 13. 

Not that I have it marked on my calendar or anything...


----------



## IamTrike

steph0808 said:


> Just like I keep checking for the airline to release January flights. Gah!
> 
> Hopefully park hours will be posted before July, so I have some time to figure out parks before my dining plan date comes up on July 13.
> 
> Not that I have it marked on my calendar or anything...


It's never too early to start working on an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## courtneybeth

Waiting for hotel rooms to be released like woah.... I feel like that old commercial. (start at :28 seconds)


----------



## flav

steph0808 said:


> Just like I keep checking for the airline to release January flights. Gah!
> 
> Hopefully park hours will be posted before July, so I have some time to figure out parks before my dining plan date comes up on July 13.
> 
> Not that I have it marked on my calendar or anything...


Not that I had it marked on my calendar six months ago or anything 

ETA: Just booked my airplane tickets! Someone very generous in my family wanted to use his points... And I obliged


----------



## Neon Cactus

flav said:


> Not that I had it marked on my calendar six months ago or anything



Is it bad that I already have the parks and restaurants planned out for that week already?


----------



## Dopey 2020

Neon Cactus said:


> Is it bad that I already have the parks and restaurants planned out for that week already?



Glad I’m not the only one, booked AKV back in February, booked flight down the day it became available, all set for the 180 day mark for ADRs, ready for the 60 day mark on FPs, the only thing I don’t have is a flight home but that’s not so important...


----------



## LSUfan4444

Generally speaking they will release a schedule for park hours before your 180 mark but also generally speaking, there will be changes to that schedule. At least nobody has to worry about p.m. EMH at Magic Kingdom anymore =(


----------



## flav

Neon Cactus said:


> Is it bad that I already have the parks and restaurants planned out for that week already?


You and I both declared that we were planning for Dopey 2020 in February 2018... What were we supposed to do with all that time? 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dopey-2020.3666373/


----------



## steph0808

LSUfan4444 said:


> Generally speaking they will release a schedule for park hours before your 180 mark but also generally speaking, there will be changes to that schedule. At least nobody has to worry about p.m. EMH at Magic Kingdom anymore =(



See - this is where my not following everything Disney-related gets me in trouble. How come we won't see PM EMH anymore?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

steph0808 said:


> See - this is where my not following everything Disney-related gets me in trouble. How come we won't see PM EMH anymore?


After Hours makes them more money


----------



## steph0808

Dis_Yoda said:


> After Hours makes them more money



Oh right, I knew they had After Hours now, but I didn't put the two and two together. 

I'm not paying even more money to go into the parks than I already do.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Hopefully it’s never comes to fruition 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumor-ext...to-morning-only-extra-magic-hours-in-october/


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

Jason Bryer said:


> I thought $200 was a lot but then I just paid over $300 to run the NYC marathon. Given the amount of support on the course (water stations, aid tents, etc.) I don't think the registration is all that bad.


Completely understand. My boyfriend paid $750 for an ironman that was held in Haines City, FL last Nov. I guess it's cause I've seen the price creep over the years since I first ran it in 2009. It is one reason I do not run disney races anymore. That and overcrowding of courses. I definitely think it's a great race and I still recommend it to people that have never run one. It is the most organized race I've ever seen. Congrats on getting into NY!


----------



## lhermiston

I want to share a quick story with you all:

I’m a newspaper reporter and today I heard from a source for the first time in a while. He’s a cop, little bit older than me and someone who appears to take good care of himself.

This police officer told me he saw my posts from the Dopey challenge earlier this year and was legitimately inspired. Now he’s thinking running his own marathon and wants to talk to me about distance running.

This is not meant to be a humble brag. Rather, I want every single person on this board to know that people see your success. They see your dedication. They see the amazing things you’re doing. And they’re inspired by you. Whether you see it or not.

It’s easy to get caught up in seeing where we fall short. I’ve never done an ultra or an Ironman. I’ll never be as fast as some of you. But it meant so much to hear someone saw what I’ve done and it inspired them. I guarantee you’ve all inspired people in your lives, too.

Keep up the good work, gang. And keep inspiring people.


----------



## flav

ATTQOTD: I guess I have all kinds of highs and downs and emotions when I run. Sometimes I connect with nature, sometimes with the crowd and sometimes not. In term of getting emotional, yes, the nerves at the beginning, the tiredness at the end and even sometimes a very melodramatic self told story can make the knot in my throat. The best way is what I read in one of the post above... All of this makes me feel ALIVE.


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> I want to share a quick story with you all:
> 
> I’m a newspaper reporter and today I heard from a source for the first time in a while. He’s a cop, little bit older than me and someone who appears to take good care of himself.
> 
> This police officer told me he saw my posts from the Dopey challenge earlier this year and was legitimately inspired. Now he’s thinking running his own marathon and wants to talk to me about distance running.
> 
> This is not meant to be a humble brag. Rather, I want every single person on this board to know that people see your success. They see your dedication. They see the amazing things you’re doing. And they’re inspired by you. Whether you see it or not.
> 
> It’s easy to get caught up in seeing where we fall short. I’ve never done an ultra or an Ironman. I’ll never be as fast as some of you. But it meant so much to hear someone saw what I’ve done and it inspired them. I guarantee you’ve all inspired people in your lives, too.
> 
> Keep up the good work, gang. And keep inspiring people.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DISRNR1000

Registered for the Half!  

I’ve had a hiatus from runDisney and running for awhile but am really looking forward to this one. I’m happy that I settled on the half and not the full this time. If training goes really well, maybe I’ll switch to Goofy. But for the moment, the half is just perfect for me. 

I started running again and it was like I never had a hiatus. Muscles seemed to know what to do and didn’t complain too much.


----------



## dtrain

Signed up for the Marathon and Castaway Cay Challenge today!  I find extra motivation getting through the course knowing The Dream will be taking me to the Bahamas afterwards .

Goal is a sub 3 time.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> I want to share a quick story with you all:
> 
> I’m a newspaper reporter and today I heard from a source for the first time in a while. He’s a cop, little bit older than me and someone who appears to take good care of himself.
> 
> This police officer told me he saw my posts from the Dopey challenge earlier this year and was legitimately inspired. Now he’s thinking running his own marathon and wants to talk to me about distance running.
> 
> This is not meant to be a humble brag. Rather, I want every single person on this board to know that people see your success. They see your dedication. They see the amazing things you’re doing. And they’re inspired by you. Whether you see it or not.
> 
> It’s easy to get caught up in seeing where we fall short. I’ve never done an ultra or an Ironman. I’ll never be as fast as some of you. But it meant so much to hear someone saw what I’ve done and it inspired them. I guarantee you’ve all inspired people in your lives, too.
> 
> Keep up the good work, gang. And keep inspiring people.


Tangentially related story, but since I’ve totes obvi creeped ya on strava, my great uncle was a journalist who graduated from Iowa and was captain of their track team.


----------



## lhermiston

Professor_Cookie said:


> Tangentially related story, but since I’ve totes obvi creeped ya on strava, my great uncle was a journalist who graduated from Iowa and was captain of their track team.



That’s awesome.


----------



## lhermiston

Good afternoon, runDisney all-stars!

Welcome to a very special, limited edition SATURDAYS are for Disney! I'm getting up at 5:30 tomorrow to run a marathon, then watching Endgame so I won't have much time to post her. So, you're getting some SAFD action a day early!

For this week's SAFD, let's do show and tell! Show us some of your favorite Disney photos. Race photos, ride photos, family photos, photos you've taken, photos someone else took, whatever. Whatever photo(s) you include, please include a little info about the story, including why you enjoy it. Share as many photos as you want!

I'll start with this one:




PhotoPass_Visiting_MK_415285300314 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr

The shirt should be a dead giveaway for a lot of you, but this was taken after the 2019 half marathon and the night before the full. Hitting up Magic Kingdom after fireworks had been one of my favorite activities, but my two oldest girls weren't old enough to join in until this year. So, even though I had the full in the morning, we stayed out until 10:30-11, hitting up rides and just having fun. I made sure to get a photo to commemorate the occasion. 

Can't wait to see your pics! Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## rteetz

DATW! We finished up out last country and were prepping for our medals. @jennamfeo has a different version of this photo 




IMG_2937 by Ryan Teetz, on Flickr

The big group DATW photo! This was so much fun.




IMG_2834 by Ryan Teetz, on Flickr

Margarita finish with John Pelky! Love that guy. 




IMG_2742 by Ryan Teetz, on Flickr

First ones on Everest! @Bree @Princess KP @jennamfeo and I. 




IMG_2711 by Ryan Teetz, on Flickr


----------



## lhermiston

@rteetz, you didn't follow the directions! Tell us about the photos!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> @rteetz, you didn't follow the directions! Tell us about the photos!


You expect me to read?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You expect me to read?



I know that’s asking a lot.


----------



## FFigawi

First customers at Thirsty River Bar!


----------



## camaker

This isn’t meant to be SAFD, just wanted to pop in and say how great it was running into @rteetz at Epcot today!


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> This isn’t meant to be SAFD, just wanted to pop in and say how great it was running into @rteetz at Epcot today!
> 
> View attachment 397344


I’d much rather be in Epcot.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I love breakfast. I love buffets. This was Chip and Dale’s Forest Critter Breakfast(?) at the Grand Californian. This is the best I could do for pictures. That’s me on the right in jollier times. It’s the best I could do for a photo, it was a weird time in my life.

Still is. 
If you want more of a story about this trip I’ll tell you when you are older. 

Man, I look puffy.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: My first trip to Disney world was in 1992. I took the kids, 3 and 5 months, to meet up with some of my siblings and their kids. My DH is no Disney fan, so he stayed home. He said the trip would be lost on the kids, but my daughter had fun. This is one of my favorite pictures--the original is somewhere in a drawer full of photos.  I made a button for this trip in 2007.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD: The top picture is my family on Heimlich’s Choo Choo Train in California Adventure.  When my girls were little it was their favorite ride.  So with this ride going away we went on it while in Disneyland last summer as a walk down memory lane.  The bottom picture is of my younger daughter and I right before the WDW 5k in 2018.  That will be the last race I ever have to slow up for her - she ran a 6:14 mile the day before yesterday at school, she’s 11!

@lhermiston good luck at your marathon!


----------



## CDKG

I will begin with flashback photo of me at Disneyland (holding my dad’s hand). 



Returning to runDisney, here is a photo I took during the inaugural Disneyland Paris half marathon in 2016.



Finally, getting back to the topic of this particular thread... Here is a photo of me finishing my first marathon last January!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:
 
My sister and I with Dopey in 2016 the first time I decided to run in my Eeyore onesie.
 
Same year. Half Marathon. Best castle picture I have from a race, even if we're in the dark.
 
Same race. I love DuckTales so this was pretty cool.
 
2017 Family Trip week before Marathon Weekend. My Dad was unable to join until later in the trip but it was pretty serendipitous that his favorite Disney character was in the perfect spot. I love this picture.
 
Later in the same trip celebration lunch at Teppan Edo after the 10K (the shirts give it away). Sub in my Dad, Aunt and Cousin for my brother's family.

So many more great ones, but they're pretty much variations on a theme. So much fun going back and looking at the memories we've made in Disney and looking forward to so many more.


----------



## Neon Cactus

This was me during my first marathon.  I hadn't stopped for any character pics, but in the Animation Building at California Adventure, they have a "Which Disney Character Are You?" activity.  And no matter what answers I put in, I always end up being Cogsworth.  So when I saw him on the course, I had to stop.

 

This past July I took my daughters and it was my first trip since the 2016 marathon and led to me registering for this year's marathon the following week.  I've gotten them hooked on Ohana.  It was their last trip together before my oldest started college this year, so it was good sister time.  

 

From the days before smartphone cameras and a good zoom lens for me.  I got to go to the 40th birthday celebration at Disneyland and was able to get close to the front for the ceremony with Roy Disney and Michael Eisner.  Randy Travis sang Happy Birthday to Disneyland from the top of the Matterhorn.  Afterwards, I was taking a shortcut through the Plaza Inn to beat crowds, and Michael Eisner was waiting in there and I got to talk to him for a little while.  

 

In honor of DHS 30th Anniversary:  This was my third trip to Disney World in January 1990.  Disney MGM Studios was new, as was Pleasure Island and I spent a lot of time in both places.  That was when they had the Rock N Rollerdrome at Pleasure Island before Disney lawyers figured out that a 2nd floor roller rink and alcohol probably wasn't the best idea.  A former co-worker and her boyfriend happened to be there too and I wasn't too excited by Disney animated movies at the time and she forced me to go see the Little Mermaid and that changed my mind.  I then went home and made my friends all go see it with me.


----------



## regul8ter18

Wine & Dine 2011 My first half marathon and first runDisney event.  We have been hooked ever since.

 
The 5K that weekend was also my dads first 5k.  He has since done the Goofy 2013 and Dopey 2018 plus other runDinsey Events.

 
Moms first 5k ever. Marathon weekend 2013.


This was right out side Hollywood Studios during the full 2013 around mile 24 and I just had a blister pop.

 

Marathon weekend 2013, first day on property and right after this was taken I realized I lost my wallet.  We never did find it and with no ID I wasn't able to have a drink after I finished my first full.  We still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## disneygpa

Baloo in MI said:


> she ran a 6:14 mile the day before yesterday at school, she’s 11!



WOW!!!  That's impressive! You've got a great runner on your hands!!


----------



## disneygpa

These pics are all from our magical 30th anniversary trip to WDW.  It was the first time the entire family got to go!  Some great memories right here.


Leaving SeaTac at nearly midnight!  For some reason, I just love this pic of everyone with their bags packed!!



30 years and still going strong!  What trip wouldn't be complete without a castle selfie!!  This gal right here is amazing!!  She is very supportive of my running.  Especially the Dopey... even though I think it's just because she loves The MOUSE and just wants to go see him!!
 

Lots of good memories on this trip... but the laughter at Hoop Dee Doo was probably my favorite!!  The grandsons absolutely loved it!!  

These two knuckleheads... Sometimes frustrating, sometimes hilarious but never a dull moment!  Having grandkids is the best!!!!  After a day at the water park, all I wanted was a nap... all they wanted to do was go to the pool when we got back to the room!!  

Love seeing everyone's pictures!!


----------



## CDKG

disneygpa said:


> Leaving SeaTac at nearly midnight! For some reason, I just love this pic of everyone with their bags packed!!


Hey, I know that place... that’s my work!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

CDKG said:


> Hey, I know that place... that’s my work!


SeaTac?


----------



## CDKG

Professor_Cookie said:


> SeaTac?


Yup!


----------



## disneygpa

CDKG said:


> Hey, I know that place... that’s my work!



Such a small world isn't it!! I'm not sure I'll ever be flying out of there again now that Everett is open for business!  It's a nightmare for me to get to SeaTac because we are coming from north of Seattle....


----------



## kirstie101

The last Disneyland race...Avengers 2017. I bought my bib in October and flew down solo in order to do this one. My only solo trip and I really had a great little weekend. Glad I got to do the last Disneyland race. This was DDs first kids race. Her first ever finish line. Tink weekend 2014 I think. She was so proud of her medal this trip! 
 And then this was her first and only 10k at the last SWLS weekend.  DS first kids race which was also during the last SWLS weekend. I really really wish the Disneyland races would come back. I miss this so much!!!


----------



## bellanotte10

SAFD:

Disney engagement! I met my fiancé through a mutual friend as we were both at marathon weekend 2016!


----------



## jmasgat

@rteetz This has your name written all over it for Marathon Weekend 2020.....

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...s-a-london-marathon-panda-kate-carter-costume


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> @rteetz This has your name written all over it for Marathon Weekend 2020.....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...s-a-london-marathon-panda-kate-carter-costume


Did you see the guy dressed as Big Ben too?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

kirstie101 said:


> View attachment 397485
> The last Disneyland race...Avengers 2017. I bought my bib in October and flew down solo in order to do this one. My only solo trip and I really had a great little weekend. Glad I got to do the last Disneyland race. View attachment 397479This was DDs first kids race. Her first ever finish line. Tink weekend 2014 I think. She was so proud of her medal this trip!
> View attachment 397480 And then this was her first and only 10k at the last SWLS weekend. View attachment 397481 DS first kids race which was also during the last SWLS weekend. I really really wish the Disneyland races would come back. I miss this so much!!!


Awesome. That was the same weekend my pic is from(eta-superheroes 2017). I was supposed to run but was an injured POS for the months leading up to it and put on a lot of weight.


----------



## courtneybeth

rteetz said:


> Did you see the guy dressed as Big Ben too?



I watched him start this morning! The costume was massive - so it’s  no surprise he got wedged at the finish line. Lol.

London is an awesome race and worth doing. So much charity and good is done through it and the costumes are fun like disney!

Today made me realize that dopey 2020 is go and how much I miss running with friends. The next few months will be great training with you all!!


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I have so many favorite pictures, but I'll narrow it down to one. This was one of my proudest moments - Dopey 2018 - heading to the finish with my celebratory beer. I also have to laugh because my compression sleeves were on backwards - a result of all of those early morning wake-ups.


----------



## JulieODC

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Love seeing all your photos!

I have 2 groups of photos to share. First are a few from runDisney events - my first HM - 2017 PHM, which was hard - but I followed it with 2017 Tinkerbell, and that cemented me as a runner. Seeing my girls after is always a great feeling. As is a grand mariner slush as a recovery beverage.






The others are faves from visits past - mainly fun to see our girls grow up and experience the parks. Every year is different! WDW is our happy place, and let’s us escape the stress of life for a bit. Also, nothing better than a sunny day in epcot during flower/garden - I think that’s my favorite event by far.


----------



## lhermiston

JulieODC said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Love seeing all your photos!
> 
> I have 2 groups of photos to share. First are a few from runDisney events - my first HM - 2017 PHM, which was hard - but I followed it with 2017 Tinkerbell, and that cemented me as a runner. Seeing my girls after is always a great feeling. As is a grand mariner slush as a recovery beverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The others are faves from visits past - mainly fun to see our girls grow up and experience the parks. Every year is different! WDW is our happy place, and let’s us escape the stress of life for a bit. Also, nothing better than a sunny day in epcot during flower/garden - I think that’s my favorite event by far.



I took a pic similar to your shadow one during our first family trip in 2012.


----------



## Dis5150

This is my son and I on our first trip to Disneyland where they were old enough to remember. He was 18 and now he is 30 and getting married in one month!  What happened to my baby!!





Same trip, this is @LikelyLynae, otherwise known as DD29. This is Peter Pan stance! This was her 16th birthday. 





And my first trip to Disneyland ever! I am the cute one in the middle, lol! I think I was 3 at the time? So 49 years ago!

ETA: Those are my older and younger sister and my mom!


----------



## DopeyBadger

2014 Dopey Challenge





2015 Dopey Challenge





2016 Dopey Challenge





2017 Dopey Challenge





2018 Dopey Challenge





Finally got a sub-40 10k (2018)






2018 Dopey - 20th place overall and 2nd place Perfect Dopey at 5:46:34; Came 1:54 minutes away from the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge (a PR in all 4 events and 2 challenges as non-first attempts)






Gigi's first race






Gigi in a 100m dash (in her sprinter's stance)


----------



## JulieODC

lhermiston said:


> View attachment 397659
> 
> I took a pic similar to your shadow one during our first family trip in 2012.



I actually should have stood sideways in that photo - as I was pregnant with DD2 at the time! 

Love a good shadow pic!


----------



## Mickey Momma

For nine years I was the only grandchild and my grandfather worked at WDW, so a certain amount of spoiling may have gone on.  He only ever received two tickets to the Cast Christmas Party, so my sweet grandmother would stay home so I could go.  I remember it always being freezing for this Florida-born girl and that Crystal Palace always had milk and cookies.  Also, every year without fail, I came home to Christmas lights on our house despite my father always saying he wasn't going to put them up this year.

  
The kiddos first trip to WDW.  It was a day trip as we lived in Jacksonville at the time.  DS was 20 months and the girls were maybe three months.  A friend had come to visit so we were able to pull this off with a 1:1 adult/kid ratio.  I remember DS didn't nap all day, but was never cranky.  The photo of him above is at 9:40 PM.  I have another photo from ten minutes later where he had finally just passed out right before the fireworks.

 
First week-long trip in 2012 as we had moved to Tennessee by this point.  I had never stayed on property before this trip.


One and only character photo I stopped for during the marathon portion of Dopey 2018.  I think it was at this point that I realized I was going to finish the entire challenge.

 
DATW 2018 

 
Our most recent trip - Disneyland last month.  First time for everybody but me!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

SAFD:  


coming down to finish my first half marathon.  It was (as some of you know) the first of my weather curse races, where every time I race it is a minimum of 95% humidity and 70 degrees or higher.  Dark Side was my 11th Half.



Now doing 10K's with my 11 year old daughter (Wine and Dine)



Princess 10K



Dark Side 10K


----------



## lahobbs4

1. MOANA!! 2. First marathon finish - 2017

 

Our Thanksgiving trip in 2018. We were all stressed because my father-in-law was 2 weeks away from death and it was so hard to focus on this vacation. But it ended up being the best WDW trip ever for us. Our kids had so much chill-time, including the above. It was exactly what we all needed right in that stage in life. 

 

Being honest: This is one of my favorites because I had a good hair day at WDW and that has literally never happened. #sorrynotsorry Also, only one kid making a weird face is a win for our family.


----------



## steph0808

2013 WDW Marathon - with the stomach flu and a cold and it being 8237402348 million degrees. I made it.
 

Almost to the finish line of the 2018 WDW Marathon. So many great comments dressed in my C3PO garb
 


2019 WDW Half Marathon - finally found my main man, Scrooge McDuck in Animal Kingdom after the race!


----------



## steph0808

And as I go through these photos, I realize that I have worn the same hat for all of my runDisney races. So it's 6+ years old.

That's saying something since I lost it about 4 years ago at my old place of work and it turned up about a year later outside the locker room. Oh well - washed it and claimed it as mine again!


----------



## baxter24

Us at the Christmas party last December....matching pj’s and all

 
Crossing the finish after my first full!

 
Finishing a half with my dad who has officially retired from half marathons.


----------



## Dis5150

baxter24 said:


> View attachment 397745
> Us at the Christmas party last December....matching pj’s and all
> 
> View attachment 397743
> Crossing the finish after my first full!
> 
> View attachment 397744
> Finishing a half with my dad who has officially retired from half marathons.



Your Christmas pj pic is the BEST EVER!!


----------



## pluto377

Having some uploading troubles but I managed to get this one to work.

2018 princess half/fairy tale challenge finish


----------



## Disney at Heart

My first trip to Disney World in 1992 was with Mama, my younger sister, and our children. I was 37. DH took the picture just as my youngest DS decided to annoy the older one. Notice how different the castle looked through the trees!


----------



## Princess KP

My favourite photo is this finish line shot from January 2017 (I'm the one on the left with the black hat). 
It was my first runDisney event and it was supposed to be my first half marathon that ended up being a full. I am all smiles in this photo even though I was DYING! I was barely trained for a half, let alone a full so the fact that I finished was a miracle. This experience made me determined to go back the following year better prepared. I love this picture because it was the start of my journey to a healthier, stronger me!


----------



## cburnett11

*Running 2018 WDW marathon with my DD after she had just wrapped up her DCP.  She dressed as Judy Hopps.  We joked that I was the UK Pavilion because of my shoes and red/blue clothing.*






*
Finishing 2019 WDW marathon with my DW after she had to DNS the 2018 marathon because of an ankle injury that surfaced 5 days before race day.  I was so proud of her.*


----------



## QueenFernando

We love roller coasters, and I love Space Mountain.  It's just a classic in my opinion.  So some of my favorite pics from Disney (that I don't have to scan  ) are when my kids got tall enough to ride it.
2010 for my daughters first time:
 
4 years later when my son was finally tall enough:



So glad they're coaster fans now!!


----------



## roxymama

All pics from my first half in Disneyland.  Last trip with my mom before she passed. She was really brave to fly out but wanted to be there for me  Will always hold a very special place in my heart.  

Also I’m proud of myself for staying at the parks til midnight day of that race


----------



## Barca33Runner

Found a couple more that I had to get from another device:
 
My sister and I outside of our room at POR following the 2013 Marathon, our second Disney race and first marathon. Still my favorite medal and most memorable race.
 
At MNSSHP last September. It was pretty late into a hot and very muggy night (it poured from about 8-8:30 so you could pretty much drink the air the rest of the night) but we held up OK in our Haunted Mansion shirts. Eeyore is my favorite and although I'm not usually a wait in line for character photos guy, I had to make an exception for this one.


----------



## lhermiston

My absolute favorite thing to photograph at Disney are the night shows:




DSC_3375 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




DSC_3285 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr




DSC_3242 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr

My first time seeing IllumiNations:




IllumiNations 3 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr


----------



## bevcgg

What a fun SAFD! Love seeing all the great photos!
Here is my favorite Run Disney photo from DL Half 2016. My daughter (in the black shirt) age 14 is finishing her first Half Marathon.
I am right behind her in the pink- so relieved-as I knew how close the balloon ladies were. She didn't! Soooo stressful!!!
Looking forward to running Wine & Dine Half this year with her. Hopefully with a bit more buffer this time around!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Here is one of my favorites from 2018 taken in WWS. It was my first marathon and things were not going so well during the first half. Long distance running is as much mental as it is physical and this pretty much captured my feelings at this point of the race. I was happy that I was about to complete my first marathon, but so sad that I still had 8 miles to go!






And here is my friend and I after I completed my second marathon, this time achieving my sub 4 hour goal.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Thanks for sharing your pictures last week and taking us on a walk down memory lane. 

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what your running/racing plans are between now and marathon weekend. Running any races before the end of the year? Shooting for a new POT? Doing any other Disney races?

I'm taking it kind of easy for a few weeks after last Sunday's marathon. My next race will be Milwaukee's Lakefront Marathon in October. No concerns about a POT since I won't be doing any rD events next year.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## cavepig

If I run marathon weekend I'll use the race for POT from last year that I used for this year.  I wanted to run a half in May, but injuries happened so decided it wasn't worth running just to run.  I have a 10k in July, but that won't help for the marathon & who knows how that will go as I've been told it's not one to PR at.    I have a marathon in September, but it will be hard to improve what I have, but I have a lofty time goal.   I do have Wine & Dine, but that's after POT & I haven't decide if I'll run the half for time or all the characters.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what your running/racing plans are between now and marathon weekend. Running any races before the end of the year? Shooting for a new POT? Doing any other Disney races?


Wine and Dine for sure. I also plan on doing the Brewers half. Other than that I do want to mix in at least one more local race.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD:
I need to run a 10k to get a POT, still deciding when I will do that.  I decided yesterday that since I have so much time to do a training program to run my first 10k, I may as well run the half at marathon weekend (logical thinking for someone who currently can barely run a 5k in 38 minutes, right?).  I need to buckle down and really stick with this training program, or the balloon ladies and I are going to meet far sooner than I'd like.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: the only event I’m signed up for is the Ride London 100 in July. I’m thinking about entering the 70.3 in Bahrain, but that’s not decided yet.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Between now and marathon weekend I have a bigger race schedule than I have ever had. I open with the Red Bull 400 on the 1st of June, which I chose to do for novelty’s sake and it also looked like a really awful way to spend 8-10 minutes. The following week I have a trail half marathon which is in the area I have been doing most of my running since last winter and I actually spent a bit of time on the main trail for the race yesterday.

July, I have a trail 16 miler that is called a “steeplechase.”  The styeplechase part is that there is 3000 feet of vert to the halfway point including scrambling, and it is apparently carnage involving people tripping and having to jump over them on the way down.

August I have the mid mountain marathon. Average elevation 8100’, all trail. It will be my first marathon since my first/only when I was 29 which was not a great experience due to race support. I turned 40 this year and wanted to go big on my race schedule.

September I have the Revel Big Cottonwood half which I am using for my POT for marathon weekend. Revel does all downhill races. I am hoping to get a PR out of it which is currently at 2:00:32(wine and dine way back in 2012, maybe{?})my outside goal is a 1:43 to get into A corrals, but I would to get down to 210 for that to be feasible, but that’s only another 40#.

To round out my year, in November I have a 50 mile race in Moab. It was supposed to be a 50k, but after talking to one of my ultrarunning farmers and reading ultrarunning memes on IG, I decided I hated myself enough to jump in the deep end.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I have the Universal 5k next Saturday and doing the 5 mile run on the 4th of July.  I just signed up yesterday for the Dallas Marathon Weekend Challenge in December.  I’m doing the 10k on a Saturday and the Half on Sunday.  If my training times go well, I may do the Chicago Half this fall for POT.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband has a Memorial Day 10k in Punta Gorda, Fl, Disneyland Paris 10k & Half, and maybe another local race in October.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what your running/racing plans are between now and marathon weekend. Running any races before the end of the year? Shooting for a new POT? Doing any other Disney races?


I have a local half marathon scheduled for mid-August and will need one more (possibly late September?) to earn TCMA’s Crown of the Sound (for completing 3 of their half marathons during the calendar year). I am also running Wine & Dine to celebrate the 10th anniversary. I think my neighborhood Turkey Trot is the only other race I have planned for this year.

I have a good chance of PR-ing one of the local half marathons (Wine & Dine is for fun). But, probably not by enough for a new PoT. Currently, all of my PR’s (10k, 15k, 10 mile, half marathon) put me squarely in corral D. While I continue to improve, my gains are small. But, it still feels great to be moving in the right direction!


----------



## huskies90

My POT for Dopey is my PR from a half marathon last November at 1:43:59. It was past the POT deadline so I could not use it for 2019. I emailed Track Shack and they said it would have been good enough for corral A in 2019 but they cannot tell me where it would put me in 2020. According to @DopeyBadger ’s estimates, I make the corral A cutoff by 3 seconds which is cutting it close. So, I am planning to run a half in June to attempt to beat that time. I will also likely do another half in the Fall - probably the Hartford Half - and possible a 5K since I have not run a 5K in several years.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

Going to be running a Half in August or September for proof of time. Outside of that I'm going to be running for free.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: For the first time in maybe 5 years, I am not signed up for a single race. I skipped the two local spring races I usually run, and it was pouring on race morning for both of them so I didn't feel so bad  

I haven't even signed up for Marathon Weekend yet, I am kind of holding out to see if there are discounts, kind of trying to lose a little weight before committing to another marathon, and kind of trying to decide between gunning for a goal time in the marathon vs. just goofing around through Goofy. I made the Star Wars 10k a goal race and then just noodled through the half the next day. That half was the first time I just casually ran a race in Disney and I have to say that I see the appeal. Maybe the right thing to do is to identify a non-Disney race as a goal race and just have fun in January. 

All of that to say I'm plotting my next move and not signed up for a single thing.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: It's my first full marathon, so I'm following general advice and seeing how I feel along the way. I'm doing a 10K in August and looking at possibly another in October. There's a Half in September I'm interested in, but that may be too soon. November would be better timing-wise, so I could do RnR Vegas for the third time in a row. I have a bit of a mental issue with that race as I've done it twice without properly training and it was a SLOG, so doing it when I'm on track might help me pop that bubble. 

I'm not fast enough for POT to mean anything for the marathon, but I am due for a new POT for other Disney races, so hopefully one of those gives me a decent time to use for a few years.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD: Hit my first pre Disney half-marathon goal today. I ran my FIRST 10k and managed to get a 1:07:27 time (so I can actually submit a POT now!) Nothing crazy good, but I’ve never run one before so I’ll take it!

My husband managed to snag 4th overall

Planning on 1-2 more 10ks before then.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Professor_Cookie said:


> ...Red Bull 400...



Man, that is stupidly cool or coolly stupid!

But either way, I salute you!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I don’t think a new PoT is in the cards for me between now and MW. I’d have to go sub-1:53:30 in a half to get back into Corral B from where I am currently in C. 

Instead, I’m going to focus on shooting for a new marathon PR in December. This summer, I’m going to go back to running 5 days/week to pre-build for a marathon training plan starting in August. 

As far as races go, all I’ve got planned for the fall right now are the Tuna Run 200 Relay in October and Space Coast Marathon for the PR attempt on December 1st. The Tuna Run is one of my favorite running events and I’ve wanted to try Space Coast for a while. After that, it will be a matter of bridging to Dopey. 

I turn 50 next year. To “celebrate” that milestone, I think I’d like to attempt a 100 miler in March. As a result, Dopey will probably end up being more of a training event than a racing event. I guess to summarize, I don’t have too many races on the docket for the rest of the year, but it’s still going to be busy!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I turn 50 next year. To “celebrate” that milestone, I think I’d like to attempt a 100 miler in March. As a result, Dopey will probably end up being more of a training event than a racing event. I guess to summarize, I don’t have too many races on the docket for the rest of the year, but it’s still going to be busy!



It’s in early Feb, but if you want a really good 100 which caters to first timers, check out Rocky Raccoon. Flat soft trail with superb aid station & volunteer support.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> It’s in early Feb, but if you want a really good 100 which caters to first timers, check out Rocky Raccoon. Flat soft trail with superb aid station & volunteer support.



Thanks!  I’ll keep my eye on it!  I’m tentatively looking at Blackbeard’s Revenge 100 on the NC outer banks at the end of March. The first 40 miles or so are the same as the Light 2 Light 50 I ran this year. It runs from Corolla down to Hatteras. The whole course is flat and paved, which can be both a blessing and a curse. Ultimately, the biggest selling point is that it’s only a 3-4 hour drive from home.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

SAFD:  summer maintenance running until prep for Wine and Dine.   Then Orlando half in early December, and WDW half at marathon weekend.  No races planned for summer in Orlando


----------



## Bree

The only thing I'm registered for before Marathon Weekend is all three W&D races. I can slowly introduce running TOMORROW!!!!! Depending on how the first few weeks go I may register for a July 10K. I also have my eye on either a 10 miler in Chicago or a half in New Hampshire the first weekend in October. I might run Space Coast half, but not sure yet. I don't expect to be setting any PR, but having a race on my calendar keeps me motivated!


----------



## TeeterTots

SAFD:
June 1: Wine country HM
June 16: strawberry fest 5K
July maintenance 
Aug/sept maybe a HM or 2 during MCM training
Oct 27: Marine Corp Marathon


----------



## disneygpa

I have a 5k in 2 weeks, then my first half on June 22nd and then another half on September 8th.  I also signed up for the runDisney virtual because I wanted those medals!  

With a little luck and a little help from Billy I'll do well enough in the half marathons to have a POT to submit....


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Have a HM coming up on Memorial Day at the green way near me where I usually do my long runs.  Hoping to improve my POT, but I'm probably not ready yet to get a time that would move me up.  But still looking at it as a check-in on my progress.

October: Marine Corp Marathon - first marathon outside of Disney.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD:  Luckily, my 2018 MW HM is still good for POT at 1:30:35.  So I'm safe there.  Race wise, I've got a few along the way to continue to test and tweak the training towards the sub-3 attempt.

May 25th - Brat Fest 5k
June 15th - Hot2Trot HM - That'll conclude my current 28 week training cycle.

Then I'm off for two weeks to try and reduce the overall training load and allow my body to do some serious recovering.  Then, the plan at the moment is to follow a 28 week Kona Ironman training plan leading into the 2020 Disney Marathon.  Along the way, I've got a few checkpoint races that I may or may not do depending on how I feel I'm progressing.

Sept 22nd - DoLittle 5k or HM
October 20th - Haunted Hustle HM
December 1st - Last Call HM (probably as a supported training run because it's sandwiched between two peak weeks)

I'd like to see Hot2Trot in the 1:30-1:36 range, and I really would like to see Haunted Hustle (under ideal conditions) under 1:26.


----------



## steph0808

@Professor_Cookie - a former coworker ran the Red Bull 400 last year and is doing it again this year. I'd love to do it but can't really rationalize going from PA to UT just for that race! Maybe someday!

Right now, I'm in a @DopeyBadger training plan for a half marathon at the end of the month that I may or may not run (May is turkey hunting month for my DH so I usually don't plan any races for this month. I need to ask him if I can have that Saturday morning or ask my parents to have both kids stay over since I need to leave before 6am). I've been sick with a stomach bug the last two weeks and a bad cold the last week, so it hasn't been going great recently. I did get my 10 miles in today though (somewhat on pace)!

June - nothing on the calendar
July - trail 15k
August - 7k

I *think* my schedule after that is going to be a local marathon in November and then the WDW marathon. I did marathons in 2017 and 2018, and I like the idea of doing one/year, so the local November and January Disney will cross off two more years. And I want to break 4:30....and 4:00. 

I just haven't had the courage to sign up for either yet.


After the latest Runner's World issue, I also decided to start a run streak. Mostly I follow my plan and do 1-milers on my Rest days. I'm on day 10 now. I'm going to have to determine how this figures into future plans. It's gotten me excited about running again, which is good.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

steph0808 said:


> @Professor_Cookie - a former coworker ran the Red Bull 400 last year and is doing it again this year. I'd love to do it but can't really rationalize going from PA to UT just for that race! Maybe someday!
> 
> Right now, I'm in a @DopeyBadger training plan for a half marathon at the end of the month that I may or may not run (May is turkey hunting month for my DH so I usually don't plan any races for this month. I need to ask him if I can have that Saturday morning or ask my parents to have both kids stay over since I need to leave before 6am). I've been sick with a stomach bug the last two weeks and a bad cold the last week, so it hasn't been going great recently. I did get my 10 miles in today though (somewhat on pace)!
> 
> June - nothing on the calendar
> July - trail 15k
> August - 7k
> 
> I *think* my schedule after that is going to be a local marathon in November and then the WDW marathon. I did marathons in 2017 and 2018, and I like the idea of doing one/year, so the local November and January Disney will cross off two more years. And I want to break 4:30....and 4:00.
> 
> I just haven't had the courage to sign up for either yet.
> 
> 
> After the latest Runner's World issue, I also decided to start a run streak. Mostly I follow my plan and do 1-milers on my Rest days. I'm on day 10 now. I'm going to have to determine how this figures into future plans. It's gotten me excited about running again, which is good.


Tell your friend to be on the lookout for a fairly tall guy with massive calves.

Side note on height and ultra running. I always say I am just too tall to be an endurance athlete, but I am gonna have to stop that because Jim Walmsey set the 50 mile record yesterday and he is almost my height.  He is 70# less, though, and I just don’t ever see me getting that low.


----------



## jmasgat

@Professor_Cookie 

SAFD: I have no races, which was the case before I injured myself. Tomorrow I go for a bone scan, and if I'm lucky it won't show a stress fracture or two in my left hip.  If that's the case, I fully expect to run next month/the summer just for fun.

Then I need to think about what I want to do, if anything for marathon weekend.  I would like to go, but wonder if doing the half is really something I want to bother with (I've done that course at least 5-6 times).  Playing it all by ear.


----------



## regul8ter18

SAFD:

I need a Dopey proof of time so there is a lot of running this summer for me.
May: Chicago Springtime Half
        Soldier Field 10 miler

June:
       Northshore Half Marathon
       Local 5k or 10ks

July: 
       RnR Chicago Half
       Local 5k or 10ks

August:
          Fort 2 Base 10 nautical miles race
          Local 5k or 10ks

September:
                Mag Mile 10k 
                Brookfield Zoo 5k
                Fox Valley 20 miler 
                Chicago Half marathon

October:
             Chicago Marathon


----------



## Professor_Cookie

jmasgat said:


> @Professor_Cookie
> 
> SAFD: I have no races, which was the case before I injured myself. Tomorrow I go for a bone scan, and if I'm lucky it won't show a stress fracture or two in my left hip.  If that's the case, I fully expect to run next month/the summer just for fun.
> 
> Then I need to think about what I want to do, if anything for marathon weekend.  I would like to go, but wonder if doing the half is really something I want to bother with (I've done that course at least 5-6 times).  Playing it all by ear.


(In comic book guy voice) Worst. Midlife crisis. Ever.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: I'm going to be pretty busy. I ran the Great Western HM today, and on my schedule are:

June - North Shore HM
August - Big10K, and Fort2Base 10NM (10 nautical miles)
September - Run for the Hills HM
October - Des Plaines River Trail Marathon
November - Wine & Dine 10K, and Wine & Dine HM
January - F3 Lake HM as a final training run if it isn't too close to the Disney Marathon

Other than Disney, all of the races are in Chicagoland.

Edit....Hey @regul8ter18 , just noticed your post; it looks like we are both running North Shore and Fort2Base. I ran North Shore last year and Fort2Base will be my first.


----------



## Disney at Heart

May - Peach Jam Memorial Day HM, Cumming, GA 
June - Remarkable River 10K, Port Orange, FL
July - Peachtree Road Race 10K, Atlanta 
August - Table Rock 5k Trail Race, SC
September - no race, but 3-days hiking planned, N Ga mountains
October - Atlanta 10 Miler
November - all Wine & Dine races, and Atlanta Thanksgiving Day HM
December - no race, but while DH does his Lookout Mt race, I’ll do my last Goofy training run/20+ miler on the River Walk, Chattanooga, TN
January 2020 - Goofy 

The plan is at least one per month, but it doesn’t always work out that way. e.g. no Sept or Dec race, but four in November. I can’t stop training because there’s always a race coming up!


----------



## Dopey 2020

I’m in for the W&D two course challenge before Dopey, but nothing else between now and then yet. I’m keeping my eyes open and if something local jumps at me I’ll run it, otherwise just maintain 15-20 miles/week


----------



## LdyStormy76

I have the Cosley Zoo 10k in early June. This should be a new PR for me, if only by a minute, since my last 10k for time was this race in 2017 and even though my training has been poor since January I am still ahead of where I was in 2017.  After that there are 2 5ks for fun on the schedule: Cream Puff in July (which I might turn into a run at home so I feel like I earn the shirt) and Brookfield Zoo in September. 

Most likely no Disney for me in 2020 due to family issues so trying to find ways to stay motivated and moving. Which is hard.

@Sleepy425, you are ahead of where I was two years ago (just under 50 minutes for a 5k) and I managed to finish my first half in January 2018 in under 3 hours. Stick with your training. You can do it without fear of the sweep line.


----------



## regul8ter18

Kerry1957 said:


> SAFD: I'm going to be pretty busy. I ran the Great Western HM today, and on my schedule are:
> 
> June - North Shore HM
> August - Big10K, and Fort2Base 10NM (10 nautical miles)
> September - Run for the Hills HM
> October - Des Plaines River Trail Marathon
> November - Wine & Dine 10K, and Wine & Dine HM
> January - F3 Lake HM as a final training run if it isn't too close to the Disney Marathon
> 
> Other than Disney, all of the races are in Chicagoland.
> 
> Edit....Hey @regul8ter18 , just noticed your post; it looks like we are both running North Shore and Fort2Base. I ran North Shore last year and Fort2Base will be my first.



I have done the Northshore since 2012.  Not sure if you have done it before but I am not looking forward to the hill.  Fort2Base will be a first for me but my dad has done it a few times.


----------



## regul8ter18

LdyStormy76 said:


> I have the Cosley Zoo 10k in early June. This should be a new PR for me, if only by a minute, since my last 10k for time was this race in 2017 and even though my training has been poor since January I am still ahead of where I was in 2017.  After that there are 2 5ks for fun on the schedule: Cream Puff in July (which I might turn into a run at home so I feel like I earn the shirt) and Brookfield Zoo in September.
> 
> Most likely no Disney for me in 2020 due to family issues so trying to find ways to stay motivated and moving. Which is hard.
> 
> I will also be at the Cosley Zoo race but doing the 5k.  I am running with the Dick Ponds walk to run group, it is the graduation race.  I will also be doing the Brookfield Zoo 5k with my mom and our friend who will be doing some of the races marathon weekend.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

May 11 - Amway River Bank Run 25K
Aug 24 - North Country Trail Half Marathon
Oct 13 - Chicago Marathon
Jan - ?? - I haven't signed up yet, still waiting to see how some things shake out, but I'm really hoping I can swing it!


----------



## JulieODC

I’m doing a 10 miler series this year - one in Maine last week, Newport RI in June, and Vermont in November.

Might try to PR a 10k in the fall at some point.

I’ve got a half proof of time from exactly a year ago today that I’ll likely use for the marathon, as it puts me in C (And I’ll never make B). Unless I eek out a 10 miler PR or pick up another half unexpectedly between now and POT day.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 

I did not post last week because I couldn’t choose pictures. All the ones I prefer have attitude in them and are not particularly telling to anyone else.

For Dopey 2020, I have a POT from last September that places me in corral C. Due to weather/injuries/change of strides I haven’t resume speed work since last November. So I doubt I will repeat sub-two for my upcoming HM in May and in June. Then, I plan to run my first full Marathon in September with no time objective. I will probably have a free HM in October but it is not a course conductive to PR so, another training run. 

For my DD 11yo, we will mostly need to be consistent in her training so she can enjoy the 5k and her first 10k during Marathon Weekend. She ran two 5k this month and we have one in August. If she needs another one for motivation, we will probably find it later.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:

My goal is to better my POT. For me, Disney races are my fun races (especially with the Dopey challenge), so I don't really care that much about which corral I am in. Nevertheless, getting in an earlier corral means less time sitting around waiting, and I can also finish quicker and can get back into the parks faster! Since I didn't even bother submitting a time last year, just doing a 1/2 marathon before October should better my placement! It would be nice to get to the Magic Kingdom during the marathon while it is still mostly dark and the castle is lit up.


----------



## bevcgg

I have Wine & Dine half in November - looking forward to that!
As part of training my DD (17) up for that half we have:

Boulder Boulder 10K- just for the fun of it!
Wonder Woman Denver 10k (POT for her)
Hot Chocolate 15K - 4 weeks before the half
Still annoyed that I missed the 10 miler POT cut off by 1:30 secs last weekend. Might do another 10 miler in a few weeks for redemption.
Although Dopey Badger confirmed that a half time from last fall will still work for my Marathon POT.  (thank you again!)
That minute 30 secs just bugs me! But enough to pay another $100 to try again?? I am not sure.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: I don’t really have anything big planned for now until Wine and Dine. I plan to do a few local races this summer but those are 5k/10k distances. Props to all of you who do further race distances during the summer! I’m already feeling the heat and it’s only going to get worse from here.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:

May - ran the Mississauga HM yesterday and PR'd! This new POT will move me up for W&D but not for MW. 
May - Sporting Life 10K
June - lululemon Toronto 10K
October - Chicago Marathon - first non-Disney marathon
November - W&D Two Course Challenge

This is what I've registered for so far but I'll probably sign up for a couple more races in August / September.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Absolutely nothing for me between now and Dopey other than training runs! And, excepting the FOMO I'll no doubt experience over W&D weekend, I'm really happy about that: I'm looking froward to not trying to juggle other races in my schedule.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

I've got to get a new POT for Dopey. I'm trying for a 2:10 in one of these for a decent corral. I had 2:21 and was in D last year. 

May - Great America River Run half in Memphis
May - local 10 K
Sept - local half
Oct - Urban Bourbon half in Kentucky
Dec - Possibly the ST Jude half in Memphis


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:  No races planned until Marathon weekend. If I get a whole lot faster over the summer (not expecting that ) I look for a fast half marathon on the west coast in September for a POT.  Really trying to get a little faster, but won’t be fast enough for a POT in time.  Want to keep having fun and stop this older body from getting injured.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what your running/racing plans are between now and marathon weekend. Running any races before the end of the year? Shooting for a new POT? Doing any other Disney races?


All my spring races are done, but this fall is looking pretty busy starting off with a non-Disney Marathon! I wanna see how fast I can run a Marathon when I don't stop for characters and a rollercoaster, haha. This will probably be my only "PR" attempt depending on how well I recover from it, because a few weeks after it I will be at Wine & Dine doing the 5k & Challenge. And then a few weeks after that I might do the Rock N Roll Vegas Half Marathon, which I wouldn't mind trying to PR on. And finally, I am going to do the Hot Chocolate 15k in Phoenix with a friend for fun. AND THEN. MAYBE. PROBABLY. I will be at Marathon Weekend doing something & DATW.


----------



## Poppcorn

Only thing on the schedule is the Battleship Half in Wilmington NC in November. Might add something else before then to do POT for the half!


----------



## Dis5150

SAFD: Absolutely nothing planned. They don't hold races in Arkansas over the summer because people would die, lol! At this point I don't even know if I will be at Marathon Weekend.


----------



## Calfan

I am doing a 10k at Redfish Lake Lodge in Stanley, ID over Memorial Day weekend.  No other races planned before the WDW half, but I will keep training, doing Orangetheory and working out with my personal trainer.


----------



## jhoannam

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what your running/racing plans are between now and marathon weekend. Running any races before the end of the year? Shooting for a new POT? Doing any other Disney races?


I'm still looking to do one more half before the October POT deadline. I just ran a half and I was able to PR thanks to coach @DopeyBadger. My goal was 10 minute pace, I managed to come in at 9:47! I'm sooo happy with my time, but now I want to get under the 9:45 pace and maybe get in corral C.


----------



## Desdemona924

I'm probably running a local 10-miler in June. Then Maui half marathon in October. I'm not actually signed up for Marathon Weekend yet, but I'm hopeful that I can make it work.


----------



## roxymama

Happy monday marathon-weekenders.  I have not signed up for any housing or races or tickets yet.  It would appear that my hope of maybe adding this weekend to my 2020 schedule is dwindling.  A lot of "life" still happening in roxyland and I have a feeling I'll either be out this year or searching for last minute hotel rooms a week before fall training would have to commence.  I know this is basically "vague-booking" but if I hang around here once a week it's because either A) I like y'all and/or B) part of me still is holding out hope that I make a race or few work.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

roxymama said:


> Happy monday marathon-weekenders.  I have not signed up for any housing or races or tickets yet.  It would appear that my hope of maybe adding this weekend to my 2020 schedule is dwindling.  A lot of "life" still happening in roxyland and I have a feeling I'll either be out this year or searching for last minute hotel rooms a week before fall training would have to commence.  I know this is basically "vague-booking" but if I hang around here once a week it's because either A) I like y'all and/or B) part of me still is holding out hope that I make a race or few work.


Do you, it’s all one can really do.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Unfortunately, no rD for 2020, but I am in for Dopey in 2021. In fact, I have already started stalking DVC rental sites and planning who will run which races with me (current thinking, 6, 12, 14 year old and wife doing the 5k; 12 and 14 year old doing 10k, and wife doing either half or full marathon; my 14 year old is joining cross country, so there is a chance I can get him to train for the half). Just did a local half and PR'd with 1:48:00 which will probably be my POT. This year I have the Boilermaker in Utica (15k and really fun race), local half in October (first race with wife), and the NYC marathon in November.

Question for the POT experts: is there any factor applied to HM POT? I have a 1:48:00 HM time and a 3:56:00 marathon time. Which would be better to submit?

Also wondering how far in advance I should put in for DVC rentals? We are leaning toward preferring Boardwalk which I know is a popular location, especially for MW.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> SAFD: Unfortunately, no rD for 2020, but I am in for Dopey in 2021. In fact, I have already started stalking DVC rental sites and planning who will run which races with me (current thinking, 6, 12, 14 year old and wife doing the 5k; 12 and 14 year old doing 10k, and wife doing either half or full marathon; my 14 year old is joining cross country, so there is a chance I can get him to train for the half). Just did a local half and PR'd with 1:48:00 which will probably be my POT. This year I have the Boilermaker in Utica (15k and really fun race), local half in October (first race with wife), and the NYC marathon in November.
> 
> Question for the POT experts: is there any factor applied to HM POT? I have a 1:48:00 HM time and a 3:56:00 marathon time. Which would be better to submit?
> 
> Also wondering how far in advance I should put in for DVC rentals? We are leaning toward preferring Boardwalk which I know is a popular location, especially for MW.



Based on @DopeyBadger's charts in this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...valency-cutoff-confirmed-times.3699036/page-6 it looks like both would put you in Corral B, but you're a bit more comfortably inside the range using the half marathon time.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD:   I'm trying to figure out my calendar for between now and Goofy.
May:   Raleigh 13.1 half  (maybe)
October : Crawling Crab 1/2 Marathon  (POT Race for Goofy)
October: Tuna Run  200 mile relay
November: NY Marathon


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: I’m registered for two Half’s in October. The first is Urban cow and if I PR it I’ll have a POT to use. The second is a couple weeks later, Folsom Blues Breakout Half, and I’ll be running that like a training run and adding some miles as well.


----------



## Jason Bryer

IamTrike said:


> SAFD:   I'm trying to figure out my calendar for between now and Goofy.
> May:   Raleigh 13.1 half  (maybe)
> October : Crawling Crab 1/2 Marathon  (POT Race for Goofy)
> October: Tuna Run  200 mile relay
> November: NY Marathon



Wow! You are doing the NYC and Goofy. Good luck!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  I have a 5K in June, but it's a family fun run.  I think my main responsibility is to keep my 8 year old nephew from trying to pretend he's Dash from The Incredibles.

After that I have a Half Marathon with 5K challenge at the Giant Race in September as my last big event before Marathon Weekend.  I have 3 virtual runs that I need to do this summer and may add the runDisney virtual 5K series to that list.  We'll see how motivation goes in the next couple of weeks.



Bree said:


> I can slowly introduce running TOMORROW!!!!!


Huzzah!!  



disneygpa said:


> I also signed up for the runDisney virtual because I wanted those medals!


I go back and forth on how badly I want those medals.  In the end, I may sign up for it just because it works as good motivation to keep me running before I really need to run as part of training.



DopeyBadger said:


> Race wise, I've got a few along the way to continue to test and tweak the training towards the sub-3 attempt.


You probably hear this a lot, but if you don't I appreciate that you are just as excited to help people reach sub 3 hour half marathons as you are to achieve a sub 3 hour marathon.  



Professor_Cookie said:


> (In comic book guy voice) Worst. Midlife crisis. Ever.


I've heard of far worse and much more damaging mid life crises than an ultramarathon.  Now that said, I still partially blame my reading of marathon weekend race reports for giving me that final nudge towards the marathon.  



flav said:


> For my DD 11yo, we will mostly need to be consistent in her training so she can enjoy the 5k and her first 10k during Marathon Weekend.


I like that you said this.  Sometimes I believe the best way to help someone stick with running is to help them enjoy their very first race.  I had a friend good naturedly quip yesterday that I hadn't learned my lesson with Dopey #1.  Thing is I truly understand that sentiment.  I did not enjoy my first half marathon.  If not for the lure of the Coast to Coast challenge, I never would have signed on for races 2 and 3.  And when race 2 turned out to be really fun, that changed how I viewed race 3.  Eventually the concept of having fun at a race wound up with me running and actually enjoying the marathon.


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  I have a pretty full schedule between now and Dopey 2020.  I ran the Broad Street Run yesterday.  Then my schedule is: 

June 1st - Wissahickon Trail Classic 10K
June 13th - Midsummer Night 5K #1
June 16th - Cabela’s 5 Miler
June 21st - Media 5 Miler
July 4th - Sweet ‘N Salty 5K
July 11th - Midsummer Night 5K #2
July 13th - Blacklight Run 5K
Aug 8th - Midsummer Night 5K #3
Aug 25th - Philly 10K
Sep 29th - Ocean City NJ Half Marathon 
Oct 20th - Hotfoot 8.8 miler
Nov 23rd - Philly Half Marathon 
Nov 23rd - Philly 8K
Nice 24th - Philly Marathon 

Then there are still a few other races that I am thinking about signing up for.


----------



## NormaG

SAFD:  Right now all I have planned is the Dam to Des Moines 20K on June 1 and my usual training.  I've been considering a couple other local HM if I can get them to fit into my schedule.


----------



## UNCBear24

CDKG said:


> Yup!


I'll be in and out of there in 4 weeks.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Disney at Heart said:


> May - Peach Jam Memorial Day HM, Cumming, GA



That's the one I am doing as well!


----------



## lhermiston

NormaG said:


> SAFD:  Right now all I have planned is the Dam to Des Moines 20K on June 1 and my usual training.  I've been considering a couple other local HM if I can get them to fit into my schedule.



Hi from Iowa City!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disney at Heart said:


> May - Peach Jam Memorial Day HM, Cumming, GA





GuinnessRunner said:


> That's the one I am doing as well!



Hmmmmmm, nice and flat. (Although, nice and hot and humid in May!)

That's about an hour from my house. I may have to give that some thought.


----------



## Disney at Heart

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Hmmmmmm, nice and flat. (Although, nice and hot and humid in May!)
> 
> That's about an hour from my house. I may have to give that some thought.



It was my PR half back when they had it 3-4 weeks earlier. Last year it was very hot, but still flat!


----------



## Mickey Momma

Sundays (or Wednesdays!) are for Disney:  The only race officially on the calendar between now and MW is the Chicago Marathon in October.  I am eyeing two half marathons - a local one at the end of the month and one in Washington State in August.  For the local one I am trying to find someone to stay with the kids since the spouse is working that day AND I am waiting to see what the weather forecast turns out to be.  For the August race I will have to arrange multiple days of childcare, so I am waiting to see what happens with the May race later this month.  In addition to the race in Washington, I would get to visit my sister, so I am hopeful I can pull WA off either way.


----------



## CDKG

Mickey Momma said:


> Sundays (or Wednesdays!) are for Disney:  The only race officially on the calendar between now and MW is the Chicago Marathon in October.  I am eyeing two half marathons - a local one at the end of the month and one in Washington State in August.  For the local one I am trying to find someone to stay with the kids since the spouse is working that day AND I am waiting to see what the weather forecast turns out to be.  For the August race I will have to arrange multiple days of childcare, so I am waiting to see what happens with the May race later this month.  In addition to the race in Washington, I would get to visit my sister, so I am hopeful I can pull WA off either way.


Which August half are you looking at in WA? I will be running the Tacoma Narrows Half on the 17th. 

BTW, it’s just called Washington (state isn’t actually part of the name...)


----------



## BigEeyore

The only thing I have between now and Goofy is the MCM at the end of October.  I am planning on doing an Olympic tri (local) this summer but haven't signed up yet.  I need to get something on the calendar, because week after week of "just keeping up some base mileage" is getting old! 
I have had a goal the past few years of running 1000 miles total (or more) for the year, so I try to keep around 20miles a week to make that happen. 
I got my POT for Goofy in March at the NYC half (1:55), so don't need to get that done!


----------



## huskies90

Question: All the Wine and Dine races are now sold out with the challenge being the last to be gone.* If *all the races on Marathon Weekend sold out, in what order do we think they will sell out? Obviously 5K first, 10K next. Will the half be the next to go? Will the challenges go last? 

I am asking because my college aged daughter wants to register for Dopey but she wants to wait until the summer when she will have a bit more $$.


----------



## AggieDizzer

Howdy from Texas! Just signed up for Dopey 2020. I was advised that this thread is where all the action is...apparently so! My year is off to a busy start - I finished Rocky Raccoon 100 in February, followed up by the Cowtown 50k a few weeks later. Next week I am running the Cruel Jewel 100 in Georgia, which will be a real beast, then later this year I plan on tackling the Arkansas Traveler 100 in October and Brazos Bend 50 in November. (I am just a little bit crazy.) I'll probably throw in a couple trail 50k's as well. I have run around 20 road marathons, but never a Run Disney race. I never really wanted to do one, just because I enjoy going to Disney so much that I figured I would just want to walk around World Showcase and drink Grand Marnier Slushies all day instead of run!! But the prospect of those SWEET medals and shirts drew me in!! Right now I am trying to figure out accommodations - hoping to book CBR - and trying to understand the logistics of how all this will work. I look forward to perusing this very extensive thread so I will know what to expect. TIA for all the great advice!!

(What does SAFD mean?)


----------



## camaker

AggieDizzer said:


> (What does SAFD mean?)



SAFD stands for "Sundays are for Disney".  Every Sunday a question related to Disney and/or running Disney is asked and people preface their response with SAFD to indicate that their post is in answer to that question.


----------



## Mickey Momma

CDKG said:


> Which August half are you looking at in WA? I will be running the Tacoma Narrows Half on the 17th.
> 
> BTW, it’s just called Washington (state isn’t actually part of the name...)



Hahaha....yes, but not when you live on the east coast and everybody defaults to DC! 

I was looking at the Iron Horse HM in North Bend.  It happens to fit my schedule and be somewhat near my sister, so fingers crossed.


----------



## garneska

AggieDizzer said:


> Next week I am running the Cruel Jewel 100 in Georgia, which will be a real beast, then later this year I plan on tackling the Arkansas Traveler 100 in October and Brazos Bend 50 in November.



I live in GA. I had a friend run the Cruel Jewel last year.  I went and did some support.  It really is a beast.  Good luck.  It is grueling.


----------



## cavepig

huskies90 said:


> Question: All the Wine and Dine races are now sold out with the challenge being the last to be gone.* If *all the races on Marathon Weekend sold out, in what order do we think they will sell out? Obviously 5K first, 10K next. Will the half be the next to go? Will the challenges go last?
> 
> I am asking because my college aged daughter wants to register for Dopey but she wants to wait until the summer when she will have a bit more $$.


I don't see them selling out anytime soon.   Wine & Dine has less spots keeping it a smaller weekend than marathon weekend.     I'm holding off to see on some things before I can decide as well.  I could see Dopey going before the half because it's less entries.   If they all sell out though Goofy and the marathon would most likely be after Dopey and the half.


----------



## huskies90

cavepig said:


> I don't see them selling out anytime soon.   Wine & Dine has less spots keeping it a smaller weekend than marathon weekend.     I'm holding off to see on some things before I can decide as well.  I could see Dopey going before the half because it's less entries.   If they all sell out though Goofy and the marathon would most likely be after Dopey and the half.


I agree, I don't think it will sell out soon, if at all, but if does before she registers, she will not be happy. I was hoping for an indicator like - "the half just sold out so, Dopey is next," or something like that.  So you think the next to sell out will be Dopey?  Interesting.


----------



## ashejen

Mickey Momma said:


> Hahaha....yes, but not when you live on the east coast and everybody defaults to DC!
> 
> I was looking at the Iron Horse HM in North Bend.  It happens to fit my schedule and be somewhat near my sister, so fingers crossed.


 
Nice...I'd like to do this one (downhill!!!) but the timing doesn't work out for me with work schedules..hoping for a cooler and less smoky August this year.


----------



## ashejen

My plans are the Seattle RnR full in June, eyeing up Sasquatch Half in July, Victoria full in October, NYC Marathon in November...and then Goofy!  Trying to keep the race registrations to a minimum other than these...I want to do the Vegas RnR full, but it's a hectic week with work travel.  And I'm a little worried about the 5 hour time cutoff being so soon after NYC.


----------



## michigandergirl

huskies90 said:


> Question: All the Wine and Dine races are now sold out with the challenge being the last to be gone.* If *all the races on Marathon Weekend sold out, in what order do we think they will sell out? Obviously 5K first, 10K next. Will the half be the next to go? Will the challenges go last?
> 
> I am asking because my college aged daughter wants to register for Dopey but she wants to wait until the summer when she will have a bit more $$.



I just saw a post on the runDisney Facebook page that someone's TA said Dopey was getting close to selling out. That could be total BS or maybe not, but just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## cavepig

michigandergirl said:


> I just saw a post on the runDisney Facebook page that someone's TA said Dopey was getting close to selling out. That could be total BS or maybe not, but just thought I would pass that along.


   I've read that all and a new post in another group today.  I bet that’s just TA bibs.


----------



## FFigawi

cavepig said:


> I've read that all and a new post in another group today.  I bet that’s just TA bibs.



I have a hard time believing Dopey is already close to selling out. TA bibs makes much more sense, especially if many of them reduced the amount they purchased after having to offer such steep discounts late in the game last year.


----------



## AggieDizzer

garneska said:


> I live in GA. I had a friend run the Cruel Jewel last year.  I went and did some support.  It really is a beast.  Good luck.  It is grueling.



*gulp*  :\


----------



## weezora

I'm in too! First time. Doing the half with both kids. Grown ups, but still want to go to Disney with Mom.


----------



## APears

Woo! Husband and I just signed up for the full, it'll be our first marathon! We're doing the Seattle Orca Half in September for our POT (a couple weeks after PCSing yikes!) and I'm doing several races in Honolulu during the summer prior to the move. We're excited! Renting DVC seems almost all sold out for deluxe studios during marathon weekend so we're going to wait for 2020 rates to open up


----------



## AggieDizzer

Woohoo! Booked CBR for marathon weekend. Would have liked to stay at Boardwalk or Yacht Club, but wow, $$$! Life goals....sigh...anyway, I hope to see and meet other Dis-ers out there. I'll be watching for possible get togethers - the prospect of meetups has me just as excited as running the races!!

Oh and bonus - my wife signed up for the half!


----------



## AggieDizzer

APears said:


> Woo! Husband and I just signed up for the full, it'll be our first marathon! We're doing the Seattle Orca Half in September for our POT (a couple weeks after PCSing yikes!) and I'm doing several races in Honolulu during the summer prior to the move. We're excited! Renting DVC seems almost all sold out for deluxe studios during marathon weekend so we're going to wait for 2020 rates to open up


First marathon!! Yay!! You never forget your first time!!


----------



## FFigawi

AggieDizzer said:


> First marathon!! Yay!! You never forget your first time!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Three families and five runners making our first WDW Marathon expedition from Australia! 

DH and the other two dads are registered for Dopey, one mum is running the half, and I'm running the 10k. RunDisney gave me the motivation to start training (reasonably healthy and fit but never run before).  This is a great board, with so much helpful information - thank you!  Look forward to learning more, training and running at the World in January.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:

My current plans have these races plus a POT half or 10 miler before the 5k and full during Marathon Weekend. Maybe a few more, who knows.

May - Bolder Boulder 10k
August - local 5k
November - Wine & Dine half

Happy racing and training everyone!


----------



## John VN

APears said:


> Woo! Husband and I just signed up for the full,* it'll be our first marathon!* We're doing the Seattle Orca Half in September for our POT (a couple weeks after PCSing yikes!) and I'm doing several races in Honolulu during the summer prior to the move. We're excited! Renting DVC seems almost all sold out for deluxe studios during marathon weekend so we're going to wait for 2020 rates to open up





AggieDizzer said:


> First marathon!! Yay!! You never forget your first time!!



AND,  you are guaranteed a finishing PR !!!!


----------



## merrunner

Registered for our first Dopey! Super excited! Thanks to everyone here for the motivation! I had started a training thread a few months ago then was in a pretty nasty car accident, but bouncing back for training (with a few races moved around).

Hope everyone's training is going well so far!


----------



## leholcomb

Still trying to decide if I want to attempt Dopey... this past marathon weekend was my first full. Running all three at W&D so part of me says just to keep up the training and try Dopey. I know what you all are going to say but I guess I need some encouragement to make the leap...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

leholcomb said:


> Still trying to decide if I want to attempt Dopey... this past marathon weekend was my first full. Running all three at W&D so part of me says just to keep up the training and try Dopey. I know what you all are going to say but I guess I need some encouragement to make the leap...


Listen to l’appel du vide. It knows what it’s talking about.


----------



## minniegirl19

Has anyone signed up through a charity and can explain how it works. My family just decides now they want to do the 10k after I told them it sells out right away during normal registration so we are thinking about signing up through the charity now!


----------



## Poutine

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone signed up through a charity and can explain how it works. My family just decides now they want to do the 10k after I told them it sells out right away during normal registration so we are thinking about signing up through the charity now!


I ran Dopey 2018 for the ASPCA.  They'll give you a link once available to register, you won't have to pay for that unless you want to add extra stuff. Then open a fundraising page, usually they'll have one on their website, and meet the goal. Note that your registration really is mixed in with the fundraising minimum and if you don't reach the minimum goal, they'll charge whatever bank card or credit card you give them. They will usually send you a shirt or tank top to wear if you want. Some charities will have a night before meal somewhere or have a pre or post race tent.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know: what is your favorite "land" within a Disney park? i.e. Tomorrowland, World Showcase, Dinoland, USA, etc. Be sure to tell us why that particular land is your favorite. Is it theming? A particular ride or restaurant?

I'm torn between three possibilities:

1. Frontierland: Splash Mountain is my all-time favorite attraction and BTMRR is high on my list, as well. I love the look and feel of the land, too.

2. Liberty Square: Home to my second favorite ride (Haunted Mansion) and my favorite counter service restaurant (Columbia Harbour House).

3. Main Street, USA: No rides and I could take or leave the restaurants, but this one pulls at the heart strings the most. The music, the castle, running through it for the marathon ... so many highlights.

So ... I think I'll go with Main Street, USA, followed closely by Frontierland.

Have a great week (and Happy Mother's Day to all you moms), everyone!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I guess I’m a World Showcase fellow, although that feels a bit of a cop out since it’s more than half a park. I’ll narrow it down further and say I could spend the better part of a day in the France/Morocco/Japan portion. Les Halles, Impressions de France, Tangerine Cafe, Restaurant Marrakech, Mitsukoshi, the exhibits. I love walking around all of them and considering I listed most of the restaurants I obviously wouldn’t have difficulty finding food.

That’s not to give short shrift to any other area of any park. It’s really hard narrowing it down and a day in any of the 4 WDW parks is better than a day just about anywhere else.

Hopefully Galaxy’s Edge jumps up near the top when it debuts. I’ve gone from unimpressed by the lack of it being a 5th park to cautiously optimistic.


----------



## cavepig

Frontierland I think.  The wide street there and little faux western buildings paired with the big mountains, water and Tom Sawyer's Island is just pefect Disney to me.  Add the music & it's all just relaxing until a ride on the the Wildest Ride in the Wilderness that is!


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> I guess I’m a World Showcase fellow, although that feels a bit of a cop out since it’s more than half a park. I’ll narrow it down further and say I could spend the better part of a day in the France/Morocco/Japan portion. Les Halles, Impressions de France, Tangerine Cafe, Restaurant Marrakech, Mitsukoshi, the exhibits. I love walking around all of them and considering I listed most of the restaurants I obviously wouldn’t have difficulty finding food.



I’m sure World Showcase will be a very popular response! I appreciate your detailed answer. Lots to love in WS, for sure.


----------



## Sleepy425

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone signed up through a charity and can explain how it works. My family just decides now they want to do the 10k after I told them it sells out right away during normal registration so we are thinking about signing up through the charity now!


I was late to sign up, and ended up doing it as a package in order to get the 10k.  Have you checked if there are any bibs left if you book a package?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

West Coast- either New Orleans Square or Main Street, USA. I love them both and I think Main Street holds its own in terms ambiance without any rides and feels when you enter the park, but, having Pirates AND Haunted Mansion edges it out. 

East Coast- WS. I’m a Chef, so all the  food, booze, and culture, even though forced through Disnification, are a blast for me.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: This is hard. I'm going to go with Africa because my favorite ride is there (Kilimanjaro Safari) plus my favorite show (Festival of the Lion King). I love going on the exploration trail. Going there makes me wish I had stuck with zoology as a career path and worked at AK!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know: what is your favorite "land" within a Disney park? i.e. Tomorrowland, World Showcase, Dinoland, USA, etc. Be sure to tell us why that particular land is your favorite. Is it theming? A particular ride or restaurant?


Pandora.

It’s the most immersive land in a Disney park for the moment and it’s in my favorite park. It has great food and one of the best rides on property.


----------



## Neon Cactus

My favorite is New Orleans Square.  I love the theming there and it has my two favorite rides at DL with Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  WDW would be World Showcase.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know: what is your favorite "land" within a Disney park? i.e. Tomorrowland, World Showcase, Dinoland, USA, etc. Be sure to tell us why that particular land is your favorite. Is it theming? A particular ride or restaurant?


Well, since you are considering it a “land” for the purposes of this question, Epcot’s World Showcase is my favorite! Epcot is my favorite WDW park and WS is the main reason. I love eating, drinking and window shopping my way around the world. There are so many options, especially during my favorite festival, Food and Wine. Most of all, I love how the counties remind me of the real thing!

Side note, I have heard several people say they don’t need to travel the world because they’ve been to WS. That is just sad...don’t be one of those people! As amazing of a job Disney does in recreating these magical places, it is not a substitution for the real thing! Try to do what I have done, visit the real countries and let WS remind you of those special memories!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  it’s a tough, tough decision between New Orleans Square and the World Showcase for me. Columbia Harbour House is my favorite MK restaurant and Haunted Mansion is my favorite ride at WDW. World Showcase is just such a marvelous place to spend a day wandering around in, though. So many great restaurants, shops and cultural displays!  I guess if I were forced to pick, I’d have to go with the World Showcase just for the sheer volume of experiences available.


----------



## merrunner

Neon Cactus said:


> My favorite is New Orleans Square.  I love the theming there and it has my two favorite rides at DL with Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  WDW would be World Showcase.



I would have to agree with both of these favorites!


----------



## kirstie101

This is almost like asking me to choose a favorite child! At DL I think all I can say is Tomorrowland is my least favorite. My favorite is probably New Orleans Square or Frontierland. The theming is great and I love the decorations there during the holidays.


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  For me it’s Epcot’s World Showcase.  While it doesn’t have any of my favorite rides, it’s the one “land” where I can easily spend a whole day without going anywhere else.


----------



## pinkxray

I don’t know if I can pick a favorite land. I think Liberty Square since it has Haunted Mansion and Liberty Tree Tavern. Frontierland is right behind it. Love the rides but don’t care much for the dining.


----------



## pinkxray

I am doing a half marathon in Sept. so my official training plan for that race day starts today. DD and I did a local Mother’s Day 5k this morning. It should have been an easy race with low temps and rain but for some reason I struggled. It started as soon as I hit start on my Garmin and it died immediately even though I thought I had charged it all night.
Oh well. DD and I are doing another 5k at her high school on Sat. so I’m hoping that will go better.

It is only DD’s second 5k and she never runs but she did great this time. Last time she struggled and constantly looked like she was limping.  I forced her to get some proper running shoes instead of her tennis sneakers and I think that definitely made it better for her.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I love Adventureland in MK. In part it's because we always turn left at the end of Main Street so it always feels like the very start of our trip. And of course Dole Whip. I love the drum music, love all the themed merchandise in that area, love Pirates. I even love Swiss Family Treehouse, it's one of the few things I remember from my very first trip there in like 1978 thereabouts. Edited to add that so much of that "land" is 70's nostalgic. Tiki Room, come on! Also something I remember so well from my first trip, I was 7 and it scared the crap out of me. I also still remember that pirate parrot that used to sit in front of Pirates and kind of be a "barker" for the ride. Don't know if that was 70s or later though.

Not much HS love on this thread but I also like Sunset Blvd, just love that theming and the lead-in to Tower of Terror. The whole walk there puts me in the frame of mind for the ride. Also the Muppets neighborhood whatever that is called. Late 70s Muppet Show is the best; that sense of humor is so distinctive. I would buy that Miss Piggy statue to put in my yard if they ever re-theme that section in the future, damn the cost.


----------



## minniegirl19

Sleepy425 said:


> I was late to sign up, and ended up doing it as a package in order to get the 10k.  Have you checked if there are any bibs left if you book a package?




What do you mean by package?


----------



## rteetz

minniegirl19 said:


> What do you mean by package?


You can book vacation packages including bib through runDisney.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD: Paradise Pier. May it rest in peace.
I love California, so I love that there was a part of the park that was dedicated to something so iconically California - the Santa Monica Pier.
I also love how it was themed so well that people hated it because it was "too much like an off the shelf theme park" ... yeah, that was the point.
Also, California Screamin'.


----------



## jmasgat

CDKG said:


> Side note, I have heard several people say they don’t need to travel the world because they’ve been to WS. That is just sad...don’t be one of those people! As amazing of a job Disney does in recreating these magical places, it is not a substitution for the real thing! Try to do what I have done, visit the real countries and let WS remind you of those special memories!



Also, please don't be one of those people that goes to the places represented by Epcot in WS and complains that "it's not as good as Epcot".....loudly.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

It’s kinda like thinking that France is just Paris. There is sooooooo much more there. So much. 

Dear (my daughter’s name),
    Yes I am dragging you to France. And sorry but we are just using Paris as a layover to get to Brittany, Normandy, Lyon, and Savoie, and maybe Gascony and Provence since I’ve never been. Once again, sorry kid.
Love,
Dad


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I'm torn between Adventureland and Frontierland.  I also really enjoy Pandora.  If forced to choose I think I'd pick Frontierland because I love the background music.

As for races/training, I've got a 5K at the end of this month.  It's sure to be a disaster bc the last two weeks I've basically done no exercise.  Hoping to get back on track starting tomorrow.  I'm thinking about a local 10K in September and that's all I really have planned right now.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: Adventureland. I love everything about it; the rides, the snacks, the kitschy atmosphere, the treehouse, etc. While walking around looking for the pre-park breakfast check-ins, someone told us it was at Adventureland. When we asked a cast member if she knew where to go, she repeatedly screamed at us “THIS IS ADVENTURELAAAAANNNND” kind of like the “This is Sparta” line from 300. It was kind of funny that we got yelled at by a CM so we yell it at each other now when we walk in; it just makes me love it even more.


----------



## CDKG

jmasgat said:


> Also, please don't be one of those people that goes to the places represented by Epcot in WS and complains that "it's not as good as Epcot".....loudly.


----------



## Mumof4mice

SAFD: World Showcase!  What's not to like about a permanent World Expo, with seasonal festivals and so many restaurants and treats?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:

For me it is probably it’s a tie between Frontierland and Fantasyland. In Frontierland, one of my nostalgic favorites is actually Tom Sawyer Island because as a kid it was one of my favorite books and between the Riverboat, Mike Fink Keel Boats, and being able to run around like crazy burning off energy was great. For Fantasyland, this is probably influenced by when I went there in the early 80s when they still had Snow White and 20000 leagues. Those were where I got to experience the films I grew up with.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:
This is a great question.  I like many lands, but there's just something about Sunset Boulevard that gets my vote. I love the Tower of Terror looming at the end of the street and the Citizens of Hollywood are so much fun!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: So much to think about! It's a close one between Frontierland and Mainstreet U.S.A, but I've got to give the win to Mainstreet! 

It immediately calms me and I love the street entertainment, the balloons, the signs and displays in the windows, etc. And I could watch people see Cinderella's Castle for the first time ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## flav

SAFD: If I include Cinderella’s Castle in it then my favorite overall land is Fantasyland: 10 attractions almost everyone can enjoy at any age plus two castles to dine in! My favorite rides are in Frontierland (Splash Mountain) and Liberty Square (Haunted Mansion) but that is not enough to vote for one of them.


----------



## AggieDizzer

SAFD: Overall, I have to go with New Orleans Square in Land. Between Pirates, Mansion, and Cafe Orleans, plus the cool little shops (and Club 33, which I will probably never get to see myself, but still...), I think I could spend an entire day just hanging out there! If we are talking East Coast, then put me down for World Showcase as well, for all the reasons that everyone has stated so far. It's great. I hope we get a new pavilion or 2 in the future, and if/when we do, I hope they don't bog it down with IP. Just let World Showcase be World Showcase!


----------



## IamTrike

Wow this was a great SAFD.    I really enjoyed reading everyone's responses there was a lot of head nodding and "yeah, I love that too" as I read.   
It's a cop out but my answer would be a firm "it depends"
For Food and General Exploration WS hands down.  It's easy to spend a day just wandering around there and we probably eat 50% or more of our TS meals there.
For rides I was initially going to say Frontierland but I keep going back and forth between that and other lands. 

But I think overall it would be Main Street.   To me coming out from the under the train station onto Main Street is my "ahh now we are at Disney time".  I love it so much that a scheduled time off around a customer meeting in St Lois so that I could drive to Marceline and explore it's main street, the Disney museum and the Dreaming tree/Walt's barn replica.


----------



## JulieODC

I do love WS, and there are parts of Discovery Island in DAK that I love too (the seating area way behind Flame tree and the paths around the tree of life)...

But my gut was Frontierland and this pretty much sums up why....



cavepig said:


> Frontierland I think.  The wide street there and little faux western buildings paired with the big mountains, water and Tom Sawyer's Island is just pefect Disney to me.  Add the music & it's all just relaxing until a ride on the the Wildest Ride in the Wilderness that is!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I'm totally going to cheat and give one land from each park at WDW...

AK: Africa & Asia. Sorry, I really cannot pick just one. Because one has lions and one has tigers and I adore them both. Also, the architecture, and the music, and the entertainment, and the walking paths, and the food. Once upon a time, AK was my least favorite park, in large part because I live very near Busch Gardens Tampa, which was a much better experience when it came to zoological interaction. But AK has matured a lot in the last 10 years and is now top of my list.

DHS: Breaking the rules again, because the late Streets of New York and San Francisco still hold my heart, may they rest in peace.

EP: WS - though, to be fair, it hasn't wowed me much in the last few years. But I still enjoy a good WS stroll.

MK: Land within a land here - the Splash Mountain area. Love the architecture and themeing, the music, and the ride queue itself feels like a little land!


----------



## Mickey Momma

SAFD:  When I first read the question, I immediately thought I would go with Fantasyland at MK based on pure nostalgia.  The more I think about it, though, I have to go with Adventureland.  Lots of vintage Disney (minus the ridiculous Magic Carpet Ride that needs to just go away), plus the lush landscaping and soundtrack.

A close second would be Hollywood & Sunset Blvds at the Studios.  Love the art deco theming, the feel, Citizens of Hollywood...all of it!


----------



## huskies90

SAFD: Galaxy's Edge, Hollywood Studios - Haven't stepped foot in it yet and it is already my favorite!!


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> SAFD: Galaxy's Edge, Hollywood Studios - Haven't stepped foot in it yet and it is already my favorite!!


Well if that’s allowed I’m changing my answer


----------



## lhermiston

Quick question for those who bought a finishers jacket this year: was it true to size or run big/small?

I’m still kicking myself a little for not getting a jacket and I found a marathon one, but it’s XXL and I typically get XL clothes.


----------



## dtrain

I started a meet up thread for the Castaway Cay Challenge Cruise, hope to see/meet some of you! https://www.disboards.com/threads/j...-bahamian-cruise-from-port-canaveral.3749618/


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Quick question for those who bought a finishers jacket this year: was it true to size or run big/small?
> 
> I’m still kicking myself a little for not getting a jacket and I found a marathon one, but it’s XXL and I typically get XL clothes.



They didn't sell Finishers Jackets.  Do you mean the pre-order black with Dopey on the front jacket?    What I found trying them on was the pre-order (weekend theme) fit small, I would have had to get a Large.  It was short too I thought, just a weird fit in my opinion.  I couldn't find women's cut, so I feel they were all uni-sex maybe.    Even seeing people wearing them in the parks it seemed they fit small and short.

I did get the blue Marathon one (which I think maybe is what you mean) with the light blue stripes on the shoulders and it fits good, I got a medium in that, which is normal for me. Has some length unlike the pre-order one.  It's not too tight so I can where long sleeves under it if I have too.   It didn't say women's cut so I guess it's unisex too.    So, I would say this one is true to size and it does stretch some as well.  It's very light weight.


----------



## lhermiston

cavepig said:


> They didn't sell Finishers Jackets.  Do you mean the pre-order black with Dopey on the front jacket?    What I found trying them on was the pre-order (weekend theme) fit small, I would have had to get a Large.  It was short too I thought, just a weird fit in my opinion.  I couldn't find women's cut, so I feel they were all uni-sex maybe.    Even seeing people wearing them in the parks it seemed they fit small and short.
> 
> I did get the blue Marathon one (which I think maybe is what you mean) with the light blue stripes on the shoulders and it fits good, I got a medium in that, which is normal for me. Has some length unlike the pre-order one.  It's not too tight so I can where long sleeves under it if I have too.   It didn't say women's cut so I guess it's unisex too.    So, I would say this one is true to size and it does stretch some as well.  It's very light weight.



This jacket is red and blue and for the marathon. I like the color scheme. But it sounds like XXL will be too big. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> This jacket is red and blue and for the marathon. I like the color scheme. But it sounds like XXL will be too big.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


Red and blue was the same as the blue and blue I got for style so yeah I could see XXL being too big if you are normally XL for a jacket.   I bet one will turn up eventually in your size.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

leholcomb said:


> Still trying to decide if I want to attempt Dopey... this past marathon weekend was my first full. Running all three at W&D so part of me says just to keep up the training and try Dopey. I know what you all are going to say but I guess I need some encouragement to make the leap...


My answer might surprise you.  For years, I said I would never run a marathon unless it involved being an extra in a Star Wars movie or some such similar end game.  Whatever thoughts I harbored about some day running a marathon sprinted away from me as fast as they could in long training runs for half marathons.  

It took 3 half marathons with one of those half marathons being at the end of my normal intense Disney World touring before I realized I could handle a multi race weekend.  I ran 5 multi race weekends (all Star Wars) before finally feeling like I wanted to attempt the marathon.  

Given the logistics of traveling to Disney World in January from the west coast, I settled on running my first marathon as part of Dopey in case I never had another opportunity to attempt the Walt Disney World Marathon again.  I had a great experience.  Yet at the same time, I had a great experience because I was ready to attempt the marathon.  I could have run the marathon by itself at any other point since I took up running and probably would have a difficult experience.  I enjoyed it precisely because I was ready to attempt it and thus did so on my terms and no one else's.   

In the end, you need to make the Dopey decision that is best for you.  I can tell you that if you're ready for Dopey and want to run it, you should have a great time.  Just make sure that you're running Dopey on your terms and no one else's.  



lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know: what is your favorite "land" within a Disney park?


For now, Disneyland's Fantasyland.  I love how all the show buildings fit together thematically yet remain individually themed to the country of origin for the ride inside.  I'm optimistic that in just a couple of weeks, Galaxy's Edge will be my new favorite land within a park.  

Honorable mention goes to the Star Tours area in Disney's Hollywood Studios at night when you can hear the ewoks partying in the trees.  

Honorable mention also to World Showcase because I love it.  

I have two aha moments that tell me I'm at Disney.

1.  Seeing Sleeping Beauty Castle in Disneyland.
2.  Seeing Spaceship Earth at Walt Disney World.  I believe I could spend a week in Disney World, never visiting Epcot, and still not feel like I'm there until I see Spaceship Earth.  



CDKG said:


> Side note, I have heard several people say they don’t need to travel the world because they’ve been to WS. That is just sad...don’t be one of those people! As amazing of a job Disney does in recreating these magical places, it is not a substitution for the real thing! Try to do what I have done, visit the real countries and let WS remind you of those special memories!


 I have friends who honeymooned in Paris and spent an anniversary dinner many years later at Chefs de France for that very reason.  And although I am not certainly not saying the Magic Kingdom is fake, do not let Walt Disney World keep you from visiting _Walt Disney's Magic Kingdom.  _



lhermiston said:


> This jacket is red and blue and for the marathon. I like the color scheme. But it sounds like XXL will be too big.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


I have that jacket.  I'll try and check the size when I get home tonight.  I really like it, but I need to check the size before I describe how it fits on me.


----------



## Dopey 2020

lhermiston said:


> Quick question for those who bought a finishers jacket this year: was it true to size or run big/small?
> 
> I’m still kicking myself a little for not getting a jacket and I found a marathon one, but it’s XXL and I typically get XL clothes.





lhermiston said:


> This jacket is red and blue and for the marathon. I like the color scheme. But it sounds like XXL will be too big.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!



I got that jacket in XL and it fits me the way I like, just a little big. For reference I usually get XL in just about everything, except the tech shirts from runDisney which I get in L. I’m 5’10 155


----------



## Bree

SAFD: This is hard! I may have to go with Fantasyland. PP, IASW & Dumbo are some of my favorite rides. I also adore Main Street USA though. I wish there was more seating there to just people watch.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD: this is so difficult and I’ve decided that I’m tied between Main Street (can’t beat the atmosphere and music with the castle at the end) and Asia in AK (again great atmosphere, great ride, and tigers)


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I love the Africa & Asia areas in AK. So much detail, I really feel like I've been transported to the other side of the world.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: ooooh I LOVE this and everyone's responses! 

West Coast - cause I grew up going to Disneyland, I have to say Fantasyland at DL is pure magic.  The whole Casey jr/Storybook Land boats is just classic, Sleeping Beauty's castle, Alice, the Matterhorn with it's swiss music, Mr Toad...as a child that is where the magic of Disney made its way into my heart and never left.   

East Coast - have to agree with both Asia and Africa in AK.  My husband and I went to Africa about 15 years ago, and walking into Africa at AK we were floored at what a great job they did. Also, my husband lived in Indonesia for three years when he was a kid and he really felt like he was back there in the Asia section (especially the Everest line - details are incredible!).


----------



## bevcgg

SAFD : Although I grew up an East Coast/MK girl- I have grown to love Disneyland for how special it is!
Fantasyland for me in both DL and MK- although the old Fantasyland at MK with Dumbo behind the Castle. (Not a fan of the current one)
DL it is all the classics (Storybook Land, Tea Cups, Matterhorn) including Small World esp when it is lit up for the holidays!
Both are super charming in different ways but appeal to the 6 year-old me every time!

But to run though my favorite land is Radiator Springs at Sunrise! It was always an amazing site to see- takes your breath away.
Really missing the DL races....


----------



## Sleepless Knight

@lhermiston


Sleepless Knight said:


> I have that jacket. I'll try and check the size when I get home tonight. I really like it, but I need to check the size before I describe how it fits on me.


So I checked the size and mine is an XL.  I'm 6'4 around 225 and the fit is about right.  I have real issues in selecting shirt fit.  Because of my height, many companies make XL shirts for people shorter than me.  Nike is the only size that works consistently in XL although race shirts usually work great in XL.  

The jacket fits me a lot better than the blue and blue variant did at the Expo.  In fact the fit on the blue and blue version was really tight even on the XXL.   I triple checked to make sure it wasn't a women's size.  Said it wasn't, but I'm still not convinced.  The XL marathon weekend jacket fits me fine which can be a real challenge for me with jackets.  I would guess that the XXL will be a very loose fit since for once I'm happy with the fit of a non Nike XL.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> @lhermiston So I checked the size and mine is an XL.  I'm 6'4 around 225 and the fit is about right.  I have real issues in selecting shirt fit.  Because of my height, many companies make XL shirts for people shorter than me.  Nike is the only size that works consistently in XL although race shirts usually work great in XL.
> 
> The jacket fits me a lot better than the blue and blue variant did at the Expo.  In fact the fit on the blue and blue version was really tight even on the XXL.   I triple checked to make sure it wasn't a women's size.  Said it wasn't, but I'm still not convinced.  The XL marathon weekend jacket fits me fine which can be a real challenge for me with jackets.  I would guess that the XXL will be a very loose fit since for once I'm happy with the fit of a non Nike XL.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: My answer is pretty specific: New Orleans Square, at night, during Mickey's Halloween Party. The lighting, music, and decorations are amazing.
Cop-out runner-up: The entirety of Tokyo Disneyland decorated for Christmas.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> @lhermiston So I checked the size and mine is an XL.  I'm 6'4 around 225 and the fit is about right.  I have real issues in selecting shirt fit.  Because of my height, many companies make XL shirts for people shorter than me.  Nike is the only size that works consistently in XL although race shirts usually work great in XL.
> 
> The jacket fits me a lot better than the blue and blue variant did at the Expo.  In fact the fit on the blue and blue version was really tight even on the XXL.   I triple checked to make sure it wasn't a women's size.  Said it wasn't, but I'm still not convinced.  The XL marathon weekend jacket fits me fine which can be a real challenge for me with jackets.  I would guess that the XXL will be a very loose fit since for once I'm happy with the fit of a non Nike XL.


  That's interesting on the red/blue fitting different than the blue/blue.   I wondered too if blue/blue (which I got) was more of a women's fit, but yeah even the photo Run Disney put out has a man wearing it as well as the red/blue one.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

cavepig said:


> That's interesting on the red/blue fitting different than the blue/blue.   I wondered too if blue/blue (which I got) was more of a women's fit, but yeah even the photo Run Disney put out has a man wearing it as well as the red/blue one.


I bought the blue/blue jacket and it was definitely more of a women's cut vs. the red/blue one. (I tried them both on). If I remember right, it was located more with the women's merch?


----------



## cavepig

run.minnie.miles said:


> I bought the blue/blue jacket and it was definitely more of a women's cut vs. the red/blue one. (I tried them both on). If I remember right, it was located more with the women's merch?


  It would make sense it is women's cut as it doesn't fit all unisex like.    I wonder then if they didn't know that when they put up those pictures of merchandise beforehand & just had a guy wear it not knowing.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

run.minnie.miles said:


> I bought the blue/blue jacket and it was definitely more of a women's cut vs. the red/blue one. (I tried them both on). If I remember right, it was located more with the women's merch?


I'm almost positive that I checked the zipper to make sure it was unisex when it fit strangely and found that it was at least a unisex zipper.  



cavepig said:


> It would make sense it is women's cut as it doesn't fit all unisex like.    I wonder then if they didn't know that when they put up those pictures of merchandise beforehand & just had a guy wear it not knowing.


That would make complete sense.  I could also easily see them having a shorter man model a larger size on the blue/blue jacket and not realize that the jackets were cut a bit differently especially since the zipper was unisex.


----------



## Bree

I tried on the blue/blue and the blue/red in a size small. The blue/blue fit perfectly while the blue/red was way too big. I just assumed the blue/blue was a women's cut and the blue/red a men's after trying them on.


----------



## APears

AggieDizzer said:


> First marathon!! Yay!! You never forget your first time!!



Yes, I'm glad we're making our first marathon an epic one!



John VN said:


> AND,  you are guaranteed a finishing PR !!!!



Yess! Aint that the truth


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

I've been thinking about tattoos on and off since Marathon Weekend, but I don't know what or if I'd get any new ink. So, inspire me. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know if you have or would ever get a running, Disney or runDisney tattoo. If you have one, what do you have? If you'd get one, what would you get?

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been thinking about tattoos on and off since Marathon Weekend, but I don't know what or if I'd get any new ink. So, inspire me. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know if you have or would ever get a running, Disney or runDisney tattoo. If you have one, what do you have? If you'd get one, what would you get?
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



While I don’t have those tattoos. I just have a Celtic knot on my hip and the Umbrella Corporation on my neck.  I want a tattoo of Stitch holding a palm leaf over BB8 but I can’t figure out where I want it to be located so I keep delaying getting it.  

My husband has a lot of Star Wars Tattoos is that counts.  

The arm sleeve photo is outdated as the full sleeve is almost completed.  Where the armor stopped - it’s turned into a Star Wars battle scene towards his wrist.


----------



## KevM

SAFD: I don’t have any tattoos and don’t see myself ever getting any.


----------



## rteetz

KevM said:


> SAFD: I don’t have any tattoos and don’t see myself ever getting any.


Same


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: My only tattoo is a small cross on my ankle that I gave myself in a moment of boredom and "hmm, i wonder if this would work" while studying in Germany during my junior year of college:
 

To answer the obvious questions:
1. No, I wasn’t drunk (I don’t drink). Just curious and stupid.
2. A safety pin and ink pen take a long time to accomplish a tattoo.
3. No regrets, but something I would absolutely never recommend (the potential health ramifications are what frighten me most in hindsight)

To more closely answer the question, I have thought about getting both running and Disney tattoos, although maybe not both tied together. To this point, though, I’ve never come close enough to actually consider what I’d get in detail. I’d like to be in better shape before getting a tattoo and I’ve always like the aesthetic of a full sleeve or larger harmonized piece over smaller interspersed images. So my choice is somewhat nothing or all-in, and I’m not quite ready for all-in.

I have a few years to consider it, but I think when (positive thinking) I hit ten years of perfect Dopey I might have to come up with something.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I've been thinking about tattoos on and off since Marathon Weekend, but I don't know what or if I'd get any new ink. So, inspire me. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know if you have or would ever get a running, Disney or runDisney tattoo. If you have one, what do you have? If you'd get one, what would you get?
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



My main tattoos are both custom pieces of art, one a dragon and the other a clipper ship. Not sure I’d ever want a Disney or runDisney related tattoo, primarily because I don’t want anything corporate related. Same reason I’ve never gotten an M-dot after finishing my Ironman.


----------



## kirstie101

I have 3 tattoos (foot, back,ankle) and I’m sure I’ll get at least one more...maybe 2. I suppose the potential is there for something Disney related but it’s not my plan. Right now I think my next tat is going on my shoulder and will likely be California poppies.


----------



## jmasgat

No tattoos for me. I appreciate them on others, but honestly, when (if) I'm a saggy old 80 year old, I really wouldn't want to see how they looked!  I've seen it happen on some women at the gym....it ain't pretty!


----------



## baxter24

No tattoos and no desire to get one. But I did do the fake tattoo station that Cigna does at the expo at least twice!


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> No tattoos for me. I appreciate them on others, but honestly, when (if) I'm a saggy old 80 year old, I really wouldn't want to see how they looked!  I've seen it happen on some women at the gym....it ain't pretty!



My mom asked me how I’d feel about my tattoos when I’m in a nursing home and I said, “I’ll feel like the coolest guy there.”

Ink isn’t for everyone and I certainly wouldn’t fault anyone for not getting a tattoo. That stuff is permanent. Just like other choices we make about our appearances, there are good and bad examples. I have and enjoy tattoos that are deeply personal and/or extremely artistic.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

I have two, but neither is Disney or running related (a gecko and a Celtic knot).  Have talked about getting another for over 20 years now, but even if I do, it probably wouldn't be running or Disney related.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> My mom asked me how I’d feel about my tattoos when I’m in a nursing home and I said, “I’ll feel like the coolest guy there.”
> 
> Ink isn’t for everyone and I certainly wouldn’t fault anyone for not getting a tattoo. That stuff is permanent. Just like other choices we make about our appearances, there are good and bad examples. I have and enjoy tattoos that are deeply personal and/or extremely artistic.



Whenever I’ve considered that question I think to myself that I’ll just be glad to have skin at that point. I’ve also never admired the skin of someone in a nursing home, tattoos or not. (ETA: this was not meant to be mean spirited, just emphasizing that it’s not really a subject many people actually think about)


----------



## flav

KevM said:


> SAFD: I don’t have any tattoos and don’t see myself ever getting any.


Same


----------



## Neon Cactus

I don't have tattoos.  I've just never had the desire to get them and while it would probably be Disney themed if I did, I'd have too hard of a time picking what to have done.  There was a woman I used to work with that had tattoos and I never really paid attention to them until one day I took a look and noticed that they were all Disney themed.  So she was impressed that I could name every movie that she'd had a tattoo from.


----------



## camaker

Add me to the list of tattoo avoiders. They are just too permanent for my comfort. Tastes change and evolve and I don’t see myself committing to that kind of permanence. Plus I’ve watched DD25 (DD18 then) make an epically, epically bad tattoo choice that is equal parts stupid, hilarious and cringe-worthy.


----------



## bevcgg

Just wanted to humbly brag on my new 10miler POT for WDW Marathon 2020.
A few weeks ago I posted about missing a cutoff by 1 min 30 secs- I opted to spend $100 on another chance.
Today I not only made my POT time- by 10 minutes from 3 weeks ago- but went from a personal worst to a personal best! Yay!

And then I casually mentioned on the way home to my DH, that now I had a POT that would be good through Spring 2021 Run Disney races...
He just rolled his eyes!

No tattoos here- commitment issues for something that permanent! But Love seeing others!


----------



## steph0808

No tattoos here. I have thought about running ones, Disney ones, ones related to my kids, ones related to travel, etc. I just haven't wanted to permanently put something on my body that badly. 



camaker said:


> Add me to the list of tattoo avoiders. They are just too permanent for my comfort. Tastes change and evolve and I don’t see myself committing to that kind of permanence. Plus I’ve watched DD25 (DD18 then) make an epically, epically bad tattoo choice that is equal parts stupid, hilarious and cringe-worthy.



Please tell us what it is.


----------



## gamecock

Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.


----------



## rteetz

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.


Depends on what you are looking for and budget. Really all of the resorts are good options for marathon weekend.


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> Please tell us what it is.



DD went off to college at 17 and, apparently, couldn't wait to turn 18 as a freshman so that she could go to the local tattoo parlor.  Now, I'm not opposed to tattooing, it's just not my gig.  I would have hoped that she would have gotten something discrete and tasteful to test the waters out before committing to anything extensive.  Her selection, however, was to have the phrase "For the Horde" tattooed in very large bright red text on her lower back.  So large, it took two lines of text.  For the non-gamers out there, it's a reference to one of the factions in the World of Warcraft MMORPG that was popular (apparently very popular with DD) at the time.  So, for those scoring at home:

Discrete:  Maybe?  At least the lower back is not routinely visible.  I'm still going with nope due to sheer size.
Tasteful:  Nope
Extensive:  Oh, my, yes.
Bonus points (demerits):  Referencing a video game that most likely will be defunct before she's 30?  Check.

If only the questionable judgement with tattoos ended there.  DD had a rough time with college and ended up dropping out and working for Starbucks as a barista.  She's been using their continuing education program to pursue her degree online (yay!).  Last year, though, we took her out for her birthday and she told us that it was time to move on from Starbucks and that she was looking for a new job.  The weekend after that dinner she went out and got a large tattoo of the Starbucks mermaid that covers her entire upper arm.  How's that for corporate, @FFigawi?  Why on earth would you tattoo yourself for a company?  Much less one that you were looking to leave?  She said it was to "celebrate all that Starbucks had done for her".  Permanently.  Sigh...


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: No running tattoos here. I have one tattoo on my ankle that I got at age 19... the pain was excruciating. I love the idea of having more, but can't bear the thought of being in that much pain again. I have a very high tolerance for internal pain, but surface pain puts me over the edge for some reason!


----------



## lahobbs4

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.



All of the resorts are good for the races. We like to choose a deluxe resort simply because we don't do a lot of park time on race weekend and like to have a nice pool, hot tub, lounge areas, and good restaurants without having to leave our resort. But that's just my two cents! 

And best of luck in your training and chemo! I spent a few years working for the American Cancer Society and I'm so glad to see you giving back to them. I hope your numbers keep getting better and you and your wife can enjoy Marathon weekend!


----------



## SheHulk

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.


Good luck with the race and with treatment!


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> The weekend after that dinner she went out and got a large tattoo of the Starbucks mermaid that covers her entire upper arm.  How's that for corporate, @FFigawi?  Why on earth would you tattoo yourself for a company?  Much less one that you were looking to leave?  She said it was to "celebrate all that Starbucks had done for her".  Permanently.  Sigh...



Yikes!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: No running tattoos here. I have one tattoo on my ankle that I got at age 19... the pain was excruciating. I love the idea of having more, but can't bear the thought of being in that much pain again. I have a very high tolerance for internal pain, but surface pain puts me over the edge for some reason!


Lidocaine cream about an hour prior to tattooing helps a ton per my husband.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> DD went off to college at 17 and, apparently, couldn't wait to turn 18 as a freshman so that she could go to the local tattoo parlor.  Now, I'm not opposed to tattooing, it's just not my gig.  I would have hoped that she would have gotten something discrete and tasteful to test the waters out before committing to anything extensive.  Her selection, however, was to have the phrase "For the Horde" tattooed in very large bright red text on her lower back.  So large, it took two lines of text.  For the non-gamers out there, it's a reference to one of the factions in the World of Warcraft MMORPG that was popular (apparently very popular with DD) at the time.  So, for those scoring at home:
> 
> Discrete:  Maybe?  At least the lower back is not routinely visible.  I'm still going with nope due to sheer size.
> Tasteful:  Nope
> Extensive:  Oh, my, yes.
> Bonus points (demerits):  Referencing a video game that most likely will be defunct before she's 30?  Check.
> 
> If only the questionable judgement with tattoos ended there.  DD had a rough time with college and ended up dropping out and working for Starbucks as a barista.  She's been using their continuing education program to pursue her degree online (yay!).  Last year, though, we took her out for her birthday and she told us that it was time to move on from Starbucks and that she was looking for a new job.  The weekend after that dinner she went out and got a large tattoo of the Starbucks mermaid that covers her entire upper arm.  How's that for corporate, @FFigawi?  Why on earth would you tattoo yourself for a company?  Much less one that you were looking to leave?  She said it was to "celebrate all that Starbucks had done for her".  Permanently.  Sigh...



As with others, your initial post had me curious. My skepticism toward your claims proved to be unfounded as your analysis was spot on.


----------



## jennamfeo

Wow. Okay. Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I just want to state that I really don't care about what anyone thinks of my tattoos and I REALLY think you should hold your judgement on what they will look like when I am older. You're just being rude and it's uncalled for.

I have a lot of tattoos. None are Disney or running related, but mainly because I haven't really come up with anything I like yet.


----------



## Chaitali

I have two tattoos at the moment, neither of them are Disney or running related.  But I'm getting my next one at the end of June (waiting so long just because of the artist's schedule).  I've had the consultation with the artist already and I'm pretty excited.  It's going to be a phoenix with a henna inspired design.  There will be a 26.2 incorporated into the henna design.


----------



## NormaG

I've been wanting to get a Dopey Challenge since I ran it in 2017, just haven't done it yet.  I currently have 5 tattoos, two are Disney related.  Sorcerer Mickey on top of my foot and around my wrist, "All your dreams can come true if you have the courage to pursue them".


----------



## Barca33Runner

Now I feel bad about my (perhaps failed) attempt at levity in my previous post. No judgment was intended.

I’ve enjoyed reading about everyone’s art.


----------



## wdvak

SAFD: no tattoos for me.  Plus I’ve always wanted to be a rebel and when I was young a tattoo signified that. Now that tattoos are normal I’ve decided that makes me a rebel, and I love telling my children that and see their eyes roll


----------



## Bree

SAFD: one tattoo and not looking for more. I’m actually looking into getting the one I have removed. Dumb decisions with dumb friends.


----------



## Dis5150

KevM said:


> SAFD: I don’t have any tattoos and don’t see myself ever getting any.



Same.


----------



## Olallamom

No tattoos here either. I have thought about it. Came close to doing a breast cancer related one as I am a survivor but talked myself out of it.

As far as resorts for Marathon weekend. I don’t think there is a bad one just depends on your budget and park plan. 
If you aren’t planning on a lot of park time then a Deluxe or DVC resort is nice choice.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: I got an M-dot on the back of my right calf after I did my one and only full IM in 2014.  I did Disney-fy it - the dot part is Minnie's head (solid black w/ red bow).  No regrets - that tat means a lot to me!! But no plans to get another one anytime soon.


----------



## AggieDizzer

SAFD: Nope. No tats here. Sometimes I think it would be cool to get something on my leg(s), but I am too chicken to go through with it. Needles creep me out, so that won't happen.


----------



## IamTrike

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.



Glad to hear that the tumors are shrinking.    As others have said best is subjective.   For us when DW finished Chemo minimizing superfluous walking was one of our key desires. ( I realize that may be a lower priority given that you're there for a half marathon) As a result we chose Beachclub.  It had a lot of close restaurants to eat at and it was walking distance to Epcot.

If you have a car you might want to choose a resort where you can park close to your room.   We like POR and POFQ for that, but all moderates seem to have pretty good options for that.

In general there is not a bad resort for Marathon Weekend.   Pick the resort you like for your budget and and you won't go wrong. 



BigEeyore said:


> SAFD: I got an M-dot on the back of my right calf after I did my one and only full IM in 2014.  I did Disney-fy it - the dot part is Minnie's head (solid black w/ red bow).  No regrets - that tat means a lot to me!! But no plans to get another one anytime soon.



I don't have any tatoos, but if I ran a full Iron Man something like this (Mickey Ears not Mickey's bow) would tempt me.


----------



## AggieDizzer

garneska said:


> I live in GA. I had a friend run the Cruel Jewel last year.  I went and did some support.  It really is a beast.  Good luck.  It is grueling.



You are right about CJ100. I am disappointed to report that it chewed me up and spit me out. Had to drop at mile 31 due to dehydration and GI issues. Grueling is an understatement. I will be having nightmares about the Dragon's Spine for a while!


----------



## jmasgat

jennamfeo said:


> Wow. Okay. Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I just want to state that I really don't care about what anyone thinks of my tattoos and I REALLY think you should hold your judgement on what they will look like when I am older. You're just being rude and it's uncalled for.
> 
> I have a lot of tattoos. None are Disney or running related, but mainly because I haven't really come up with anything I like yet.



Um..... My comment about tattoo aging was solely an input in my own thought process about whether I would have one, and it would be one of the factors I would consider. Sorry if it pissed you off. It wasn't meant to malign anyone else's choice.


----------



## rteetz

Oswald 10K 
5K Pluto

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/wdw-marathon-themes/


----------



## CDKG

Are you kidding me?!?!?!?! Last year I sign up for the 5k because of the Pluto theme, they give me Oswald. This year I sign up for the 10k (because of the course) and they give me Oswald... meanwhile adding Pluto back to the 5k? RunDisney... you are killing me!!!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> View attachment 401950
> 
> Are you kidding me?!?!?!?! Last year I sign up for the 5k because they f the Pluto theme, they give me Oswald. This year I sign up for the 10k (because of the course) and they give me Oswald... meanwhile adding Pluto back to the 5k? RunDisney... you are killing me!!!


Minnie gets ousted and doesn’t even get her own race.


----------



## steph0808

Well, I was going to wait to sign up until after my half this weekend, but Mickey and minnie for the full? I gotta do it.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Sad Minnie loses her own race, but like the fact they didn't just drop her.  Also seems to be part of the trend where she and Mickey are equals, which I'm good with (Capt. Mickey and Capt. Minnie on DCL now for example).

However, not a fan of the retro looking pictures.  Suppose it means my wallet will get more of a break assuming the merch uses these too.


----------



## KevM

It’s kind of strange that the 10K has all four parks on it.


----------



## 1lilspark

KevM said:


> It’s kind of strange that the 10K has all four parks on it.


I know that intrigues me and makes me wonder if they break dopey bibs up if it would be worth my while to sign up


----------



## rteetz

KevM said:


> It’s kind of strange that the 10K has all four parks on it.


That is weird. I wonder why. They can't have a 10K that goes through all four.


----------



## camaker

KevM said:


> It’s kind of strange that the 10K has all four parks on it.





1lilspark said:


> I know that intrigues me and makes me wonder if they break dopey bibs up if it would be worth my while to sign up



If that’s going to be the case, they better have Dr Strange setting up the course.  

Not a big fan of their decision to force Oswald down our throat. News flash, RunDisney, just because a character is old and owned by Disney, it’s not necessarily a “classic” character. If you think the solution to Marathon Weekend attendance is shuffling up the themes, try inserting a character that people have a history or bond with. Daisy and Chip and Dale (wouldn’t that be nuts) both pop to mind.


----------



## KevM

camaker said:


> If that’s going to be the case, they better have Dr Strange setting up the course.
> 
> Not a big fan of their decision to force Oswald down our throat. News flash, RunDisney, just because a character is old and owned by Disney, it’s not necessarily a “classic” character. If you think the solution to Marathon Weekend attendance is shuffling up the themes, try inserting a character that people have a history or bond with. Daisy and Chip and Dale (wouldn’t that be nuts) both pop to mind.



I would love a Chip & Dale theme.


----------



## dtrain

Mickey & Minnie representing the full is awesome!


----------



## Barca33Runner

I understand his history and I’m prepared for the backlash.

Oswald does nothing for me. I don’t understand retrofitting him into these race themes. The lack of continuity bothers me and it feels entirely forced and unnecessary.


----------



## garneska

AggieDizzer said:


> You are right about CJ100. I am disappointed to report that it chewed me up and spit me out. Had to drop at mile 31 due to dehydration and GI issues. Grueling is an understatement. I will be having nightmares about the Dragon's Spine for a while!



Am sorry to hear that. It was the first really hot weekend here so the weather did not help you at all.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> I understand his history and I’m prepared for the backlash.
> 
> Oswald does nothing for me. I don’t understand retrofitting him into these race themes. The lack of continuity bothers me and it feels entirely forced and unnecessary.


It was a nice novelty thing for the 5K last year but now its definitely forced by making him the 10K.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm a little sad that Minnie got ousted, because now my friends who are doing the 10K don’t get Minnie medals . Oh well.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

The 2019 shirts/themes were fine, but I love the retro styled themes and I’m glad they didn’t get rid of Oswald. I’m looking forward to seeing what the medals look like.


----------



## KevM

KevM said:


> I would love a Chip & Dale theme.



And now I’m amusing myself by picturing a Chip & Dale theme called “You’re Nuts” which is Dopey plus any of the resorts fun run 3Ks.  LMAO.


----------



## SheHulk

Personally I’m psyched about Minnie, I feel like it’s a “promotion” to be moved to the marathon. Makes me more likely to sign up. Replacing Minnie with Daisy would be WAY better than replacing her with Oswald in my opinion. I agree with others who said Oswald was a refreshing change for the 5k once but that’s about it. Reminds me of Mean Girls: STOP TRYING TO MAKE OSWALD HAPPEN!!


----------



## FFigawi

Any other cynics here think they released the themes this early to boost registration numbers? No, just me?


----------



## OlieRow

FFigawi said:


> Any other cynics here think they released the themes this early to boost registration numbers? No, just me?



For sure.  And it’s making me want to jump from the half to Dopey!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Any other cynics here think they released the themes this early to boost registration numbers? No, just me?


Thats definitely the reason.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  Never getting a tattoo.  Although now I have the Weird Al song Another Tattoo playing in my head after seeing @Dis_Yoda post pictures of her husband's Boba Feet tattoo.  "Check out this rad Boba Fest.  He's playing clarinet."  



gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.


Best of luck in chemo.  Very inspiring.  

For race weekends, I have stayed at All Star Sports, Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter (twice).  I'm staying at All Star Movies in January for marathon weekend before heading back to French Quarter for Star Wars Rival Run next April.  Of the ones I have stayed at, my preference for race weekend is absolutely French Quarter because of its compact feel and proximity to Epcot.  



rteetz said:


> Depends on what you are looking for and budget. Really all of the resorts are good options for marathon weekend.


This is absolutely true.  While I certainly have my preference for what I like, I would not hesitate to stay at a value again if that's what worked for me.  



rteetz said:


> Minnie gets ousted and doesn’t even get her own race.


I can see where this really disappoints people.  If only because they put Minnie on the marathon medal, I'm okay with it.  

As a side note, I like the Olympic wreath on Mickey's head.  That's kind of a fun running touch in my opinion.  



KevM said:


> It’s kind of strange that the 10K has all four parks on it.


I saw that.  Maybe it was a mistake that will get fixed.  Didn't this year's 10K only go through Epcot?  



camaker said:


> Chip and Dale (wouldn’t that be nuts) both pop to mind.


Those two were my hope.  I talked myself into Dopey over Goofy just in case they gave Chip and Dale a medal in 2020.  I knew it may not happen though so I can't be upset about Chip and Dale not being on the 10K medal just because I wanted it.  



Barca33Runner said:


> I understand his history and I’m prepared for the backlash.
> 
> Oswald does nothing for me. I don’t understand retrofitting him into these race themes. The lack of continuity bothers me and it feels entirely forced and unnecessary.


I was happy for the Oswald 5K medal last year because of that whole story and everything, but I also agree that he doesn't really fit with the other characters they're using here.  If the company wants to make Oswald popular, it might happen if they start by making new Oswald shorts.  



rteetz said:


> It was a nice novelty thing for the 5K last year but now its definitely forced by making him the 10K.


At least for me, I'm excited that Pluto is back for the 5K because I will now have a Pluto medal, which should be fun.    



KevM said:


> And now I’m amusing myself by picturing a Chip & Dale theme called “You’re Nuts” which is Dopey plus any of the resorts fun run 3Ks. LMAO.


I would so sign up for that.  As it is, I bought the Chip and Dale "I run with a chip on my shoulder" tech shirt at marathon weekend because Chip and Dale.   



FFigawi said:


> Any other cynics here think they released the themes this early to boost registration numbers? No, just me?


If the reason was to stir up excitement and most of the reaction here has been less than excited, it might have backfired.  It will be interesting to see the reaction.  It would have been much worse if they had taken Minnie out of marathon weekend altogether.  At least we know that the marathon weekend medal should be quite different.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Oswald 10K
> 5K Pluto
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/wdw-marathon-themes/



Big sigh here. I love the retro look and while the 10K was my least favorite route, I’d do Dopey again for Oswald (my favorite shirt and medal). Now I’m a little bummed to be missing out.


----------



## CDKG

I really like the retro theme, it’s fun! But, darn it...now I have to hope they break up Dopey bibs too so I can add on the 5k!


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> I really like the retro theme, it’s fun! But, darn it...now I have to hope they break up Dopey bibs too so I can add on the 5k!


Just not before I actually sign up for Dopey...


----------



## kirstie101

Love the retro look of the shirts! Not an Oswald fan so I’m really glad I registered for Dopey rather than the 10k/full only! Can’t wait to eee the medal for the Full!


----------



## The Expert

I was in line for Space Mountain at Tokyo Disneyland earlier when I saw the race themes come out and whooped out loud in line -- I LOVE OSWALD and I missed out on the 5K last year so I am THRILLED to have him back! I also love Mickey and Minnie in tandem for my first full. No complaints from me for my first WDW Marathon Weekend!


----------



## jmasgat

KevM said:


> I would love a Chip & Dale theme.



2012 Marathon relay....one and done.  It was a fun race and gave a lot of people the chance to race the back half of the marathon course.


----------



## flav

Regarding race theme, I told DD that I had a good news and a bad news. She chose to hear the later first: Her first 10k theme will be Oswald, not Minnie... « Who is Oswald? » was her answer... You know that rabbit in the Epic game... Meh.

And Pluto is the theme for the 5k. «Great! I love Pluto even more than Minnie. I still want to run one race dressed as her. »

With seven months to digest that news, we will be ok 

ETA: For myself, I would have preferred a  consistent one medal for each of the Fab Five for my first Dopey but it could have been worst. At least they should all be represented.

EATA: Am I the only one who thinks that runDisney might have wanted to balance MW with Princess by putting only male figures (except for a co-host who is Mickey’s life partner) as theme?


----------



## Mumof4mice

flav said:


> « Who is Oswald? » was her answer... You know that rabbit in the Epic game... Meh.



Exactly!    I had to Google Oswald and read the Wiki entry... the rabbit's not exactly in the same league as the other characters.


----------



## cavepig

I'm not signed up for anything, still undecided.  I love the look of the designs.   It does seem Oswald is being forced into it.   I do like Pluto being back and Minnie not being ousted at least.   I guess I would prefer that weekend to not change up characters, but I get why from a marketing stand point they are doing it.  


Daisy being included would do more for me than Oswald.  Chip & Dale as well.  But, all in all, once I get medals it doesn't matter what's on them I love them anyway.


----------



## AggieDizzer

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend?  For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for.  Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point.  Thank you in advance for the advice.



Your story is very inspiring! You are an amazing example of strength and courage. It will be an honor to toe the line with you.

I'm staying at Caribbean Beach. I've never run WDW before, but from what I have heard, it helps a little on the logistics side to stick to the resorts near Epcot, if you can - since all the races start in the Epcot parking lot. BC/YC/BW would be ideal if you can afford that (I can't) but as has been previously stated I am sure that wherever you are on property, they'll get you to where you need to be. Plus, Minnie Vans!!

Please keep us updated on how your training is going. Would love to follow your journey.


----------



## AggieDizzer

jennamfeo said:


> Wow. Okay. Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I just want to state that I really don't care about what anyone thinks of my tattoos and I REALLY think you should hold your judgement on what they will look like when I am older. You're just being rude and it's uncalled for.
> 
> I have a lot of tattoos. None are Disney or running related, but mainly because I haven't really come up with anything I like yet.



DO YOUR THING!!!

I saw this group of photos (on Pinterest maybe??) of older folks with tats, and a lot of them looked SO cool. I wish I had the guts to get a tattoo - a trail runner buddy of mine has sleeves on both arms and a big chest tattoo, and a pretty sweet beard - he's in his late 50's - and it's such a cool look that I wish I could pull off. Maybe someday I will get the courage up to get a calf tattoo with a Disney/mountain/trail running theme. Maybe.

You do you!


----------



## Dis5150

FFigawi said:


> Any other cynics here think they released the themes this early to boost registration numbers? No, just me?



I was a bit worried when they worded it "Limited spots remaining" as I can't register until way later this year!


----------



## BigEeyore

gamecock said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked; my wife and I are running the half marathon in January. We are interested in what the best resorts to stay at for marathon weekend? For background purposes, my wife is the runner, I am not so this will be a difficult ordeal for me train for. Also, i am signed up to run with the American Cancer Society team, as i am currently going through chemotherapy for stage 4 esophageal cancer (diagnosed in November 2018, spread to liver and pancreas); all tumors are shrinking drastically up to this point. Thank you in advance for the advice.


Absolutely inspirational!! Like others have said, it is primarily about your budget and how much time you want to spend at the resort (if you aren't going to the parks, for example, and will be spending a lot of time at the hotel makes sense to splurge a bit). If you can afford the Poly, it is nice because you can walk to the monorail and take that to the start and back after the race, so no buses. Also nice if your family wants to spectate, it is a short walk to the TTC - both the half and full go right by it. 



AggieDizzer said:


> You are right about CJ100. I am disappointed to report that it chewed me up and spit me out. Had to drop at mile 31 due to dehydration and GI issues


Props to you for getting through 31 miles! That race sounds insanely hard.  I am in GA, I don't do ultras but have friends that do that craziness and it makes Dopey look like a normal thing to do!! 

I like the artwork a lot! Kinda retro.  Don't really love that Minnie got the boot from the 10K.  As much as I love her, I also love that the marathon has always been Mickey's thing, so not sure how I feel about Minnie sharing the top billing with him - I am assuming that she will be on the medal too.  Also hoping that they add some 15th anniversary jargon to the Goofy stuff.  It is odd how they have all 4 park logos on the 10k


----------



## SheHulk

Dis5150 said:


> I was a bit worried when they worded it "Limited spots remaining" as I can't register until way later this year!


pish posh! That's marketing talk! At least it had better be because I'm holding out too!


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Minnie gets ousted and doesn’t even get her own race.


And Mickey no longer gets the full spotlight for the marathon? I'm not thrilled. I mean, this is way low on my list of irritations, and I honestly don't care what winds up on my medals, but I liked Mickey holding one race all to himself. Oh well.

I'm thinking spinner medal with Mickey on one side, Minnie on the other?


----------



## Barca33Runner

cavepig said:


> but I get why from a marketing stand point they are doing it.




This is what I don’t get. I understand the theory, but it doesn’t seem to apply to their specific situation. The 5k and 10k both sold out on day 1 of both early and regular registration. The 5k was gone in under 20 minutes. I’m sure they could easily double their sales on both of those races if the course could absorb the capacity. And, sure, there may be some runners who bump up to Dopey from Goofy or an individual Marathon or Half registration because they need the Oswald or Pluto medals this year, but that seems like it would be a very limited number. Plus, cannibalizing sales from one registration to another, even if it’s an up charge, doesn’t seem like it should be the target of their marketing efforts.

I don’t know, maybe Merch sales show a big bump with a slight change of theme. I’ve always tended toward believing the quality and variety of Merch was a much bigger driver than the theme to those numbers.

I absolutely get what you’re saying, I’m just genuinely intrigued over how, specifically, they believe this marketing plan helps them with the Weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> This is what I don’t get. I understand the theory, but it doesn’t seem to apply to their specific situation. The 5k and 10k both sold out on day 1 of both early and regular registration. The 5k was gone in under 20 minutes. I’m sure they could easily double their sales on both of those races if the course could absorb the capacity. And, sure, there may be some runners who bump up to Dopey from Goofy or an individual Marathon or Half registration because they need the Oswald or Pluto medals this year, but that seems like it would be a very limited number. Plus, cannibalizing sales from one registration to another, even if it’s an up charge, doesn’t seem like it should be the target of their marketing efforts.
> 
> I don’t know, maybe Merch sales show a big bump with a slight change of theme. I’ve always tended toward believing the quality and variety of Merch was a much bigger driver than the theme to those numbers.
> 
> I absolutely get what you’re saying, I’m just genuinely intrigued over how, specifically, they believe this marketing plan helps them with the Weekend.


I am guessing giving a look at the themes will incline some to buy now. I know some were more excited once they saw the looks and changes. Some may even be willing to spring to Dopey because of the 5-10K changes. Facebook groups seem to be an indicator of such. I don't think it makes a huge different but certainly some.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> I am guessing giving a look at the themes will incline some to buy now. I know some were more excited once they saw the looks and changes. Some may even be willing to spring to Dopey because of the 5-10K changes. Facebook groups seem to be an indicator of such. I don't think it makes a huge different but certainly some.



Yeah, releasing the designs and themes early makes a lot of sense to drum up some interest and bring the races back into people's thoughts. It’s specifically the character changes, which are certainly getting mixed reviews here, and the goal behind them that has me a little confused. (ETA: And that the biggest changes have been the introduction of a new theme character to races that were going to sell out anyway)

Oh well, I’ll keep giving them my money each year and will probably never think twice about the themes when I’m having fun running the races.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> And Mickey no longer gets the full spotlight for the marathon? I'm not thrilled. I mean, this is way low on my list of irritations, and I honestly don't care what winds up on my medals, but I liked Mickey holding one race all to himself. Oh well.
> 
> I'm thinking spinner medal with Mickey on one side, Minnie on the other?


I was kind of hoping to get a photo with both Mickey and Minnie and each of their medals in 2020.  Guess that's not happening now.  As much as I hope it's not a spinner medal and they're both together on the medal, I think a spinner is a distinct possibility.  



Barca33Runner said:


> I absolutely get what you’re saying, I’m just genuinely intrigued over how, specifically, they believe this marketing plan helps them with the Weekend.


Unless marathon sales are low and they're hoping that adding Minnie to that race will increase those sales.  The character send off for the 2020 marathon will be crowded indeed with Minnie joining Mickey, Goofy, and Dopey.


----------



## rteetz

This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.

While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


----------



## ANIM8R

KevM said:


> I would love a Chip & Dale theme.



I don't know about you but when I run, Pain & Panic are the more appropriate duo!


----------



## cavepig

Barca33Runner said:


> This is what I don’t get. I understand the theory, but it doesn’t seem to apply to their specific situation. The 5k and 10k both sold out on day 1 of both early and regular registration. The 5k was gone in under 20 minutes. I’m sure they could easily double their sales on both of those races if the course could absorb the capacity. And, sure, there may be some runners who bump up to Dopey from Goofy or an individual Marathon or Half registration because they need the Oswald or Pluto medals this year, but that seems like it would be a very limited number. Plus, cannibalizing sales from one registration to another, even if it’s an up charge, doesn’t seem like it should be the target of their marketing efforts.
> 
> I don’t know, maybe Merch sales show a big bump with a slight change of theme. I’ve always tended toward believing the quality and variety of Merch was a much bigger driver than the theme to those numbers.
> 
> I absolutely get what you’re saying, I’m just genuinely intrigued over how, specifically, they believe this marketing plan helps them with the Weekend.



I would assume these themes were designed before sales started, but releasing them now is to drum up sales for whatever is unsold.  So, yeah the 5k & 10k standalone doesn't really matter at this point.   

I guess I get them changing it up to maybe garnish a few extra sales is just based on the reactions in the facebook groups & people wanting Oswald.  Or at least it seems like some people do.   Some posts are genuinely Oswald excited and signing up for Dopey now just because they saw it.   Or wanting to upgrade to Dopey because of it.    So, the release probably added some Dopey sales now, how many people who knows that instantly signed up when they saw it, but I bet a few based on FB posts.  I still don't see it selling out though.    Now, it could backfire and next year people will hold off on signing up because they don't like these changing themes or in the long run theme doesn't matter at all.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Unless marathon sales are low and they're hoping that adding Minnie to that race will increase those sales.


That's my bet. Whether it pays off, I'm not so sure, but the marathon has historically been the one they have a hard time selling out (because duh - it's a freaking MARATHON, right, not dinner at BOG?!), so maybe the hope is by shaking its theme up a bit, more sales will come?


----------



## cavepig

PrincessV said:


> That's my bet. Whether it pays off, I'm not so sure, but the marathon has historically been the one they have a hard time selling out (because duh - it's a freaking MARATHON, right, not dinner at BOG?!), so maybe the hope is by shaking its theme up a bit, more sales will come?


I feel they put Minnie on it more so as not to leave her out as I can see people doing Dopey being upset she wouldn't be part of it.  I can't see someone signing up for 26.2 miles just for Minnie, it might lean them more, but they were already thinking about it as like you said it's a freaking Marathon.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> That's my bet. Whether it pays off, I'm not so sure, but the marathon has historically been the one they have a hard time selling out (because duh - it's a freaking MARATHON, right, not dinner at BOG?!), so maybe the hope is by shaking its theme up a bit, more sales will come?


This is such a minor shakeup though.  It brings Pluto back and moves Minnie up to the marathon.  It's a one character difference from 2019.  Perhaps they have internal data or other merchandise sales showing that people really love Oswald?  But if that were the case, then I think they would really give him a large presence in the parks since runners are an overall small number of park guests.  



cavepig said:


> I feel they put Minnie on it more so as not to leave her out as I can see people doing Dopey being upset she wouldn't be part of it.  I can't see someone signing up for 26.2 miles just for Minnie, it might lean them more, but they were already thinking about it as like you said it's a freaking Marathon.


I think keeping Minnie part of the weekend is a huge part of this.  A lot of people were very disappointed when Pluto was removed from the 2019 lineup and I think there would have been a big reaction had they removed Minnie altogether.  For the marathon or Goofy crowd who love Minnie, it may present a nice option without the 4 early mornings of Dopey to get a medal with Minnie.  

And like others, I think marathon/Goofy/Dopey sales are always slow because of the nature of a marathon.  I started running in 2011-2012.  Took about 18 months off because of a major work exam I had to prepare and have been running at least somewhat consistently since 2014. As my confidence grew, in part because of successfully finishing 10K/Half Challenges, I began to believe that I could finish the marathon if I trained for it.  But I never wanted to train for one.  It took a lot of different things happening before I felt like I wanted to attempt the marathon.


----------



## C.beara

rteetz said:


> Minnie gets ousted and doesn’t even get her own race.



I know others have posted similar sentiments, I'm just disappointed because I wasn't sure I wanted to do the 10k but thought Minnie was less likely to get boosted than Pluto again. I don't have a problem with Mickey & Minnie sharing the Marathon, I'm just upset because I specifically chose the 10k for Minnie and now I get Oswald.

As others have said, I get the history of Oswald - but also he isn't part of the "Fab 5" and you can't just re-write history to try and include him now.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> That's my bet. Whether it pays off, I'm not so sure, but the marathon has historically been the one they have a hard time selling out (because duh - it's a freaking MARATHON, right, not dinner at BOG?!), so maybe the hope is by shaking its theme up a bit, more sales will come?



Maybe if they included a guaranteed ADR at BoG with every marathon entry they could boost some sales?  I'm surprised that they haven't come up with some idea for a cost-free (to Disney) park perk or two to go along with race registration to sweeten the pot.  Something like enhanced FastPass access or ADR guarantees with numbers tied to the race type wouldn't really cost them anything, but would provide a little more incentive.


----------



## cavepig

camaker said:


> Maybe if they included a guaranteed ADR at BoG with every marathon entry they could boost some sales?  I'm surprised that they haven't come up with some idea for a cost-free (to Disney) park perk or two to go along with race registration to sweeten the pot.  Something like enhanced FastPass access or ADR guarantees with numbers tied to the race type wouldn't really cost them anything, but would provide a little more incentive.


  Any little bonus goody or discount would be awesome.  Nothing in the virtual goody bag does much for me as they aren't Disney places.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I wonder if the shirts will be the colors of the backgrounds?  Is the marathon background color brown?


----------



## rteetz

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I wonder if the shirts will be the colors of the backgrounds?  Is the marathon background color brown?


Shirt colors depend on Champion's catalogue


----------



## cavepig

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I wonder if the shirts will be the colors of the backgrounds?  Is the marathon background color brown?


Who knows.  With Wine & Dine and now Marathon weekend it's the first time I remember such detailed designs coming out before the races. 

 I can't see them doing brown though.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Just not before I actually sign up for Dopey...



I need to get around to this too...


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I wonder if the shirts will be the colors of the backgrounds?  Is the marathon background color brown?


I was thinking about this too and I hope not. Way too many blues and dark colors. I didn’t do any of the races, but this year’s shirts were so colorful and I’d hope for more variety next year.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

And speaking of the themes, the artwork is adorable but I’m a combination of happy and a tiny bit disappointed. I’m currently signed up for the 10K and I really like Oswald, but also was excited for Minnie. If I end up doing the marathon too, I liked the idea of Minnie and Mickey medals. But at least they’re together for that race, and a spinner medal would be awesome! And it is kind of cool to think of the combination of Mickey and Oswald, the original Walt Disney creation. I think my dad also thinks having Oswald for the 10K is neat. He is also signed up, and did it last year as well. He said at the time when he saw Oswald for the 5K that he wanted an Oswald shirt. So now he’ll get one.


----------



## pluto377

Aw man,I’m so bummed to miss the Pluto medal! Part of the appeal of dopey last year was to get a Pluto medal and then they switched it up on me. Figures they bring it back the year I can’t go.


----------



## Jason Bryer

These updates did increase my FOMO. When I got into NYC this year we agreed that 2021 would be my Dopey year (with family members joining different races with me). But now I'm consider Goofy this year. Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart? Southwest releases their schedule next month and I have more than enough miles for the wife and I to fly down. If I can get an economy resort for around $130/night this could be (in Disney terms) a not too expensive fun weekend without kids when it is cold at home. Ugh, I think I am crazy.


----------



## KevM

Jason Bryer said:


> Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart



I would say no, it’s not crazy.  However, I may not be the sanest person to ask.  I’m doing the Freedom Challenge (Philly 8K & Half on 11/23, Full on 11/24) followed by Dopey.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Jason Bryer said:


> Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart?



Let's say 'survivable'. From my athlinks results. DIS 2015 was a Goofy. Just take 'em slow and steady.


----------



## steph0808

KevM said:


> I would say no, it’s not crazy.  However, I may not be the sanest person to ask.  I’m doing the Freedom Challenge (Philly 8K & Half on 11/23, Full on 11/24) followed by Dopey.



No, I did it in 2017/2018. I ran a local full the same day as NYC then did Disney in January, just the full though. 

It wasn't bad, though I did get sick of training and actually got sick after Christmas so my peak week wasn't good for Disney. I still ran almost the exact same time though. I think I bested my November marathon by 15 seconds at disney (for 26.2 miles, not the actual 26.87 I ran at Disney).


----------



## gamecock

AggieDizzer said:


> Your story is very inspiring! You are an amazing example of strength and courage. It will be an honor to toe the line with you.
> 
> I'm staying at Caribbean Beach. I've never run WDW before, but from what I have heard, it helps a little on the logistics side to stick to the resorts near Epcot, if you can - since all the races start in the Epcot parking lot. BC/YC/BW would be ideal if you can afford that (I can't) but as has been previously stated I am sure that wherever you are on property, they'll get you to where you need to be. Plus, Minnie Vans!!
> 
> Please keep us updated on how your training is going. Would love to follow your journey.


thank you for the kind words and encouragement.  The training will be a challenge as i am not a runner at all.  I use to joke "that if you see me running you better start running in the same direction because something is chasing me"; which was funny until me any my wife were almost chased by a wild elephant in Africa last year. i'm gonna start training soon, but i have over 7 months to get there, so hopefully ill make it.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> But now I'm consider Goofy this year. Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart?



It’s not crazy at all. Last year I ran a 50k on Dec 15th, did Goofy Jan 12/13th and then a 50 miler on Feb 2nd. Had a great time running all of them.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> Something like enhanced FastPass access or ADR guarantees with numbers tied to the race type wouldn't really cost them anything, but would provide a little more incentive.


I can't help but think that offering more FastPasses to marathon runners might really sweeten that pot.  Since the marathon will likely put even the fastest finisher in the parks late, let alone those of us who need 6+ hours, extra FastPasses would help us feel more bang for our buck in the park on that day.  



Jason Bryer said:


> Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart? Southwest releases their schedule next month and I have more than enough miles for the wife and I to fly down.


I say no, but then again I decided to run a half marathon with just 3 weeks training which caused me to believe that the marathon was not actually impossible for me, so I decided to run the my first marathon as part of Dopey.  



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Let's say 'survivable'.


This is a much better word.  



gamecock said:


> The training will be a challenge as i am not a runner at all.


I used to feel that way too.  Just keep working on it and you'll get there.  The great thing about runDisney is that their minimum pace is very friendly to beginners and/or slow runners such as myself.  Your story is incredible and I think it's very inspiring that you're undertaking this challenge.  It took me years of running and successfully finishing races before I decided I even wanted to attempt the marathon.  



gamecock said:


> i'm gonna start training soon, but i have over 7 months to get there, so hopefully ill make it.


You have plenty of time.  Two recommendations from me.  First, find a training plan that works for you.  It has to work with your schedule and feel achievable, but also know that sometimes you will have to make sacrifices to get that run in, especially when the longer ones start to come.  Second, if possible do a local race or two before the marathon if you've never raced before.  I made countless mistakes leading up to and in the very beginning of my first race that nearly ended my running right then and there.  While I did endure my way to that finish line, I applied the lessons I learned from race number one to race number two and discovered that I could have a great time doing something difficult.


----------



## CDKG

Of course all of our theories are just speculation. Who really knows what runDisney is thinking? (And after the announcement of the completely random themes for this year’s Wine & Dine...maybe they aren’t thinking!) But...I cant help but think the addition of Minnie to the marathon is a gender equality thing. I’m a girl, but not a girlie girl, and I preferred the marathon just being Mickey. I don’t need a girlie theme to tell me that girls can run marathons too.

If there is some truth to this theory, that left an opening for the 10k. I know I reached out to runDisney with my disappointment (devastation really) when Pluto was removed from the 5k last year. If I was not alone, that could explain Pluto’s return. With the 10k now available, they just shifted Oswald up to that slot. Why they are so stuck on Oswald, I don’t know. It’s almost as if they are trying to promote something specific...

If runDisney is going to insist on changing race themes, they really need to announce it BEFORE races go on sale!


----------



## Jlk603

Hi running Disney folks! I have just gotten back into running over the past year, after many years away, and I’m registered to run the half marathon at Marathon Weekend 2020 with my childhood best friend! So excited. I’m new to racing, as in the past I just ran around on my own, and I have a question on Proof of Time that I’d love your wisdom on. 

I ran my first 10K earlier this month (part of the Title 9 Mermaid run series) and finished with a time just under 1:02. It was officially chip timed, with results posted at raceroster and on their event site, but I don’t think USATF certified, because I assume if it was, the event site would specifically say that. I have seen some conflicting statements about whether that matters, even though the rundisney site says it. I did submit the POT info and link to the race results when I registered. 

I am *not* looking to be super focused on time at Disney — it will only be my second ever half marathon (first one late this year!) and, well, it’s Disney, it’s about the fun. But I would like to have an appropriate corral so I’m potentially around similarly paced folks to some extent, to make it a little smoother. How important do you think it is that I hunt down a USATF race? If important, this may be a dumb question but how do I even find one?


----------



## jockey

Jason Bryer said:


> These updates did increase my FOMO. When I got into NYC this year we agreed that 2021 would be my Dopey year (with family members joining different races with me). But now I'm consider Goofy this year. Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart? Southwest releases their schedule next month and I have more than enough miles for the wife and I to fly down. If I can get an economy resort for around $130/night this could be (in Disney terms) a not too expensive fun weekend without kids when it is cold at home. Ugh, I think I am crazy.


no not at all I ran the London and Belfast marathons this year a week apart and have another one next week lol!


----------



## jockey

SheHulk said:


> pish posh! That's marketing talk! At least it had better be because I'm holding out too!


I was. holding out but then asked a friend a run disney ..they told me they expect the Dopey to see out within the next few weeks!


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> (And after the announcement of the completely random themes for this year’s Wine & Dine...maybe they aren’t thinking!)


runDisney does not seem to realize that they have different types of customers: The repeat/regulars/locals and the first timers who think this will be one and done thing... While a variation in theme can be pleasant for the first group, the second is likely to look for a Mickey or a recognizable character (or a princess, or a Star Wars character for those weekends) somewhere on the medal. If someone chose to run a Space theme race, they probably wish for a shuttle or a rocket on the medal, not a pirate, a glass of wine or a donkey.


----------



## jmasgat

Jlk603 said:


> How important do you think it is that I hunt down a USATF race? If important, this may be a dumb question but how do I even find one?



First, Welcome!   The POT guidelines do NOT specify that a USATF cert is needed. (They don't even specifically say that it has to be chip timed). Here's what they say (from the RD website under Race Policies)

"We do not accept relays, self-timed, training, trail runs or virtual runs as proof of time. Proof of time must be provided by the participant for each individual race from an officially timed 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon race reflecting results within the last 2 years.

If you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon or Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your finish time. A valid proof of time provided at the time of registration must include the following: Name of Race, Distance, City, State, Date, Finish time, Link to Results."

But as a matter of interest, here is a link to the USATF web site where you can search for races. 

http://www.usatf.org/calendars/index.asp


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Something I thought I'd seen for MW in the past that seems missing from the designs:  the bib numbers on the characters seemed to correspond to the race distance in the past.  Always looked like a nice touch, and attention to detail.

Of course, rD has time to tweak the designs "based on guest feedback".


----------



## Dis5150

Jason Bryer said:


> These updates did increase my FOMO. When I got into NYC this year we agreed that 2021 would be my Dopey year (with family members joining different races with me). But now I'm consider Goofy this year. Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart? Southwest releases their schedule next month and I have more than enough miles for the wife and I to fly down. If I can get an economy resort for around $130/night this could be (in Disney terms) a not too expensive fun weekend without kids when it is cold at home. Ugh, I think I am crazy.



In 2017 I did Dopey in January, Little Rock Marathon in March then Silo District Marathon in May. I think I had 7 week training plans in between each? So not crazy. But I am not a fast runner. I did PR Little Rock though. 



jockey said:


> I was. holding out but then asked a friend a run disney ..they told me they expect the Dopey to see out within the next few weeks!



I don't know if I buy this but I guess if it does that would make my decision for me.


----------



## PrincessV

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Something I thought I'd seen for MW in the past that seems missing from the designs:  the bib numbers on the characters seemed to correspond to the race distance in the past.


I noticed the blank bibs, too. Between that and the weirdness with park logos, the themes feel half-baked. Like, this is the point in a project at which I'd offer our initial draft of designs to a client for input before going back in to make changes based on their feedback. But I somehow doubt rD is looking for much feedback from us, lol!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Shirt colors depend on Champion's catalogue


They better be Champion shirts!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Thanks everyone for the feedback/encouragement on running two marathons close together. For some of you, 3 months is a long time between races, just wow! Let's see what is harder, doing two marathons close together or convincing the wife to go along with this plan!?


----------



## BikeFan

jockey said:


> I was. holding out but then asked a friend a run disney ..they told me *they expect the Dopey to sell out within the next few weeks!*



Maybe I better get going on the sign-up then!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jlk603 said:


> I ran my first 10K earlier this month (part of the Title 9 Mermaid run series) and finished with a time just under 1:02. It was officially chip timed, with results posted at raceroster and on their event site, but I don’t think USATF certified, because I assume if it was, the event site would specifically say that. I have seen some conflicting statements about whether that matters, even though the rundisney site says it. I did submit the POT info and link to the race results when I registered.
> 
> I am *not* looking to be super focused on time at Disney — it will only be my second ever half marathon (first one late this year!) and, well, it’s Disney, it’s about the fun. But I would like to have an appropriate corral so I’m potentially around similarly paced folks to some extent, to make it a little smoother. How important do you think it is that I hunt down a USATF race? If important, this may be a dumb question but how do I even find one?





jmasgat said:


> First, Welcome!   The POT guidelines do NOT specify that a USATF cert is needed. (They don't even specifically say that it has to be chip timed). Here's what they say (from the RD website under Race Policies)
> 
> "We do not accept relays, self-timed, training, trail runs or virtual runs as proof of time. Proof of time must be provided by the participant for each individual race from an officially timed 10K, 12K, 15K, 10-Mile, Half Marathon or Marathon race reflecting results within the last 2 years.
> 
> If you submit a proof of time from a race distance other than a Half Marathon or Marathon, an industry standard calculation will be applied to equate your finish time. A valid proof of time provided at the time of registration must include the following: Name of Race, Distance, City, State, Date, Finish time, Link to Results."
> 
> But as a matter of interest, here is a link to the USATF web site where you can search for races.
> 
> http://www.usatf.org/calendars/index.asp



 @Jlk603 

There are two places where POT is explained on the Marathon Weekend tab.  One at "Race Policies" that doesn't state anything about USATF cert. and the other when you click on the "Events", choose HM or M, and scroll down to POT requirements.  This second one does say "USATF" oddly enough.

Race Policies - No USATF

 

Events - USATF certified is listed

 

If you're concerned @Jlk603 , feel free to email trackshack about it (they are fairly responsive).  If you do, let us know what they say.  Although I believe from when I've seen others contact them it turns out not to matter whether it is or isn't USATF certified.  They just want something with online results and was actually a race.  I highly doubt they're going to scrutinize the POT races to that level of certification.


----------



## jmasgat

@DopeyBadger  Good catch....and pretty frustrating/annoying that a mature race organization can't keep its information straight!


----------



## Princess KP

Jlk603 said:


> Hi running Disney folks! I have just gotten back into running over the past year, after many years away, and I’m registered to run the half marathon at Marathon Weekend 2020 with my childhood best friend! So excited. I’m new to racing, as in the past I just ran around on my own, and I have a question on Proof of Time that I’d love your wisdom on.
> 
> I ran my first 10K earlier this month (part of the Title 9 Mermaid run series) and finished with a time just under 1:02. It was officially chip timed, with results posted at raceroster and on their event site, but I don’t think USATF certified, because I assume if it was, the event site would specifically say that. I have seen some conflicting statements about whether that matters, even though the rundisney site says it. I did submit the POT info and link to the race results when I registered.
> 
> I am *not* looking to be super focused on time at Disney — it will only be my second ever half marathon (first one late this year!) and, well, it’s Disney, it’s about the fun. But I would like to have an appropriate corral so I’m potentially around similarly paced folks to some extent, to make it a little smoother. How important do you think it is that I hunt down a USATF race? If important, this may be a dumb question but how do I even find one?


I emailed runDisney last month to ask if races needed to be USATF certified.

Their response:
"Please note that the race needs to be officially timed by race management, which is usually done with a tag device. The race management team will report your finish time and display results on a website where it can be verified. Self-timed, training, or virtual runs will not be accepted."


----------



## cavepig

jockey said:


> I was. holding out but then asked a friend a run disney ..they told me they expect the Dopey to see out within the next few weeks!


Your friend works for Run Disney?       I would be surprised it sells out this soon.


----------



## courtneybeth

The 10 miler I signed up for re: POT just switched to a night race - so that's a no go because I'm out of town!  Thankfully they're going to refund me the full price I paid because they've changed the race date and time. (Surf City 10 Miler in Huntington Beach, CA).

That said, I've signed up to run a Half Marathon on September 7th to get that elusive 2:35 POT and to see where I am at for the Chicago Marathon. Obviously Chicago takes priority right now over everything but my coach said I'll be good to test run some speed and nutrition on a relatively flat course that's local. She gets that I am doing my Second and Done Dopey


----------



## Jlk603

Thank you all for the warm welcome
and the info about the certified/timed question! And I feel validated that the messaging seemed confusing to at least a few other people.  

This thread is full of great stuff, I look forward to hanging around.


----------



## Poutine

Jason Bryer said:


> These updates did increase my FOMO. When I got into NYC this year we agreed that 2021 would be my Dopey year (with family members joining different races with me). But now I'm consider Goofy this year. Is it crazy to do two marathons about 3 months apart? Southwest releases their schedule next month and I have more than enough miles for the wife and I to fly down. If I can get an economy resort for around $130/night this could be (in Disney terms) a not too expensive fun weekend without kids when it is cold at home. Ugh, I think I am crazy.


2 marathons 3 months apart is not a problem, you'llbe fine.  I've bookended weeks with marathons, run a marathon Sunday, then one the next Saturday. Look up marathon maniacs.


----------



## lahobbs4

I love the retro logos! I liked Mickey having his own race. I guess I'm cool with Minnie being on there. I still haven't come around to Oswald but I'll wear the shirt.

Running question: I finally have a watch that tracks my heart rate, but I'm having a hard time finding specifically what my heart rate should be while running! Every site I find keeps trying to give me a generic range based on gender and race (edited to AGE, Sorry!!). Anyone have a good source for this??


----------



## camaker

lahobbs4 said:


> I love the retro logos! I liked Mickey having his own race. I guess I'm cool with Minnie being on there. I still haven't come around to Oswald but I'll wear the shirt.
> 
> Running question: I finally have a watch that tracks my heart rate, but I'm having a hard time finding specifically what my heart rate should be while running! Every site I find keeps trying to give me a generic range based on gender and race. Anyone have a good source for this??



The heart rate at which you should be running is a complicated question that depends on your resting heart rate, your maximum heart rate and what you are trying to accomplish while you're running.  Your heart rate is generally broke down into 5 zones (heart rate ranges).  If you're trying to do easy, endurance building running, you want to be primarily in Zone 2.  If you're wanting to work on strength or tempo, you generally want to be in a higher zone.  Each zone has a range of adaptations that exercising in it will develop.  I'm sure @DopeyBadger has a detailed breakdown of the specifics.  Usually the heart rate zones are calculated as follows (there are some variations depending on who you ask):


Take your resting heart rate (RHR) and estimate your maximum heart rate (MHR)
Determine your heart rate reserve (HRR) HRR = MHR - RHR
Calculate your zones as follows:
Zone 1:  RHR to (RHR + 60% HRR)
Zone 2:  (RHR + 60% HRR) to (RHR + 70% HRR)
Zone 3:  (RHR + 70% HRR) to (RHR + 80% HRR)
Zone 4:  (RHR + 80% HRR) to (RHR + 90% HRR)
Zone 5:  (RHR + 90% HRR) to MHR


----------



## DopeyBadger

lahobbs4 said:


> Running question: I finally have a watch that tracks my heart rate, but I'm having a hard time finding specifically what my heart rate should be while running! Every site I find keeps trying to give me a generic range based on gender and race. Anyone have a good source for this??



I haven't seen any gender/race based HR zone recommendations before, but like @camaker I highly recommend the HRR approach.  Here is a pace zone based chart based on Jack Daniels and %HRR that @camaker is referencing.  The area of interest are the % ranges for each of the types of paces/efforts as that is static, whereas the actual HR ranges themselves (like 116-133) are based on the inputted data (maxHR 175 and restHR 49).

 

So if someone had a:

Max HR of 175 (Look for the highest HR you've achieved in a 5k that wasn't cadence lock.  Don't use 220-age as that has a huge standard deviation which makes it mostly irrelevant for many.)
Resting HR of 49 (Either from your watch, or check your pulse after you've awoken bu before you get out of bed.)
HRR = maxHR - restHR = 175-49 = 126

53% HRR = restHR + (0.53 * HRR) = 49 + (0.53*126) = 49 + 66.78 = 115.78

So as the chart says, for this example, I would expect this person's easy pace to be around 116-133.  Their Threshold pace around 159-161.

This chart (maxHR and restHR) are based on my values.  From personal experience, I'd say my easy HR is around 125-137, LR HR is 138-142, M Tempo HR is 148-152, HM HR is 154, LT is 157, and for the 10k/5k racing I only hit those ranges at the tail end of races.  So I'm normally on the low side of Daniels projections personally.

My personal preference is to use HR as a secondary measure.  Something I evaluate after the run is complete to help validate the pace/effort I chose on that day as being appropriate.  But in the moment when I'm running, I prefer to use pace (with adjustments for environmental conditions and changes in elevation) and effort.  Pace and effort are my primary measures of training.  But after several years of accumulating data on HRvPace, I can say that my HR at certain effort levels is fairly consistent.  As my fitness improves, my HR at a certain effort remains the same, but the pace becomes faster.


----------



## Jason Bryer

lahobbs4 said:


> Running question: I finally have a watch that tracks my heart rate, but I'm having a hard time finding specifically what my heart rate should be while running! Every site I find keeps trying to give me a generic range based on gender and race. Anyone have a good source for this??



I had a hard time understanding heart rate too. I figured it out by observing my training runs. For me, keeping my heart rate below 170 means I can run a lot further (167 is my current target for long runs). I have also found that things like humidity and incline can have as much a factor on my heart rate as speed. Starting with @camaker suggestions is a great start, but judge how you feel after a run in conjunction with your heart rate.


----------



## DopeyBadger

@lahobbs4 

I had some additional thoughts related to your question on HR data that I thought you might find useful.

First, the graph of HRvPace improving over time I referenced earlier.

 

It's a nice visual representation of an improvement of the relationship between my HR at different paces over the course of a single training plan.

Second, don't be discouraged if you see your HRvPace get worse.  This can easily happen when the elevation profile of a run changes and/or the environmental conditions change.  The following is a table I commonly share for Temp+Dew adjustments to pacing:

 

For instance, if the recovery pace is normally an 8:50 min/mile and the T+D is 150, then a 4.5% adjustment would give a new pace of a 9:14 min/mile under those conditions.

I used my own personal data and effort based system to see whether this lined up personally.  The following is a graph showing the theoretical relationship between changes in Temp+Dew and the % change in pace.

 

These all happened in a tight time frame suggesting that "fitness" was not a big variable.  And yet with the swing in T+D (y-axis) you can see the change in my pace (x-axis).  The "blue dots" are my actual data, the pink and green dots are where the theoretical data from the table would have predicted.  My personal data lines up really well with the theoretical response predictions.

Another thing I really like to track is my restingHR.  My Garmin 225 does this.  The Garmin Connect output graph isn't great though because the "view" of it is too tight in my opinion.  So I prefer to collect the data myself.

The following chart shows every resting HR data point from the last 2.5 years.

 

It's really noisy and hard to get any real good interpretations from it.  But if I use the 7-day rolling average (a week), then it cleans the graph up quite a bit to show general trends.

 

So what can I glean from the resting HR data?

-That enormous spike early in the graph is when I had a sinus infection.  It was pre-predicted based on my restingHR increasing before I even had a fever.
-The times I've been in peak running fitness have coincided when my resting HR has been at it's lowest.  Daniels 5k/10k training in Spring 2017 and Dopey 2018 training right before the race.
-The last three-four months have been really interesting has I've been trying to attack my training from a training load calculation standpoint.  You can see my resting HR has been steadily dropping as my fitness has been increasing.

Lastly, you can use your HR data and Elevate (a Google Chrome Plug-in) to do training load calculations that helps make informed decisions on whether the training has been appropriate.  I've been trying to manipulate this in the last few months with my training with good results.

 

It's important to know that this type of training load calculation can't see specificity of training which is important for whatever the specific distance event you're training for.  Here's additional information on Elevate and Training Load calcs.  I put it behind a spoiler because it's a ton of links.



Spoiler: Training Load Calcs



*Training Load*

-A longer thread from earlier in 2018: *The Beginner's Guide to Stravistix or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the TRIMP *(started by @kleph)
-An explantation of the terminology and whether "Fitness" = Pace: "Fitness" and "Fatigue"
-More isn't always better
-Finally figured out how to apply the mathematical formula of Stress Score, "Fitness" and "Fatigue"

Now the parts that will be more interesting.

*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles*
-Covers the following scenarios.
--4 hour runner vs 6 hour runner using traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon
--4 hour runner choosing between traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon and a hybrid with 4 days per week but minimized long run
--6 hour runner choosing between traditional Galloway Advanced Marathon and a hybrid with 4 days per week but minimized long run
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced; Determining appropriate Base training
--4 hour runner vs 5 hour runner using Hansons Advanced; A Secondary method to make Hansons Advanced appropriate for 5 hr runner

*Training Load Calculations on Different Training Plans for Different Fitness Profiles: Part 2*
--Covers the following scenarios.
--4 hour runner choosing between Hansons Advanced and Higdon Advanced 2
--4 hour runner missing the last long run in Hansons Advanced: What truly happens to training load when you miss the last big training day???
--4 hour runner missing the entire peak week in Hansons Advanced: What truly happens to training load when you miss the entire peak week???
--4 hour runner who chooses to increase the long run in Hansons Advanced because 16 is just too short

4 hour marathon runner choosing between Hansons Advanced and Hansons Beginner

*Training Load Calculations (What happens when the next cycle starts?): Part 3*
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with another 18 week Hansons Advanced starting right after the Marathon ends
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with another 18 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 12 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 10 week Hansons Advanced starting 2 weeks after the Marathon ends and takes some time off
--Runner decides to follow up 18 week Hansons Advanced with 12 week Hansons Advanced starting right after the Marathon ends



Welcome to the world of using HR to supplement your run training!


----------



## lahobbs4

Thank you guys! And gosh, I meant gender and AGE. So many categories of being a person... 

@camaker @DopeyBadger My resting HR tends to stay around 53 so this will help. I have really low blood pressure and anemia so I need to keep an eye on my target rate when running. It's been a bit overwhelming!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DopeyBadger said:


> Look for the highest HR you've achieved in a 5k that wasn't cadence lock


 what do you mean by cadence lock?


----------



## camaker

PaDisneyCouple said:


> what do you mean by cadence lock?



Cadence lock is when the HR monitor, typically a wrist-mounted one on a watch, locks onto cadence instead of HR and reports your cadence as your HR.  You can generally tell because the HR trace will usually be significantly higher and smoother than normal.  The FR 235 seems to be particularly susceptible to the phenomenon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> what do you mean by cadence lock?



@camaker's got it.  This is a visual representation of it:






This was an easy run.  You can see my HR stays around 130-140 for the large majority.  But for an "unexplained reason" my HR skyrockets at the end to above 170 (near my max).  If pace were overlayed as well it would be clear that I did not increase pace.






This is the same run with cadence data overlayed on top of the HR data.  Now you can see that my cadence was 174 steps per min during the time period when my HR was stating a 174 beats per min.  It's clear that my watch was picking up on my cadence and not actually my HR.  Most of the time, but not all the time, it's associated with the looseness of the watch on the wrist.  The optical HR monitor is capturing the bounce (or the gap between your wrist and sensor during each step) as the HR rather than the actual HR coming from the blood vessel.

This cadence lock can lead to erroneous personal evaluation of maxHR as well as screw up the data on Elevate (training load calculations).


----------



## jhoannam

Can someone remind me of the POT deadline? I looked on the website and didn’t find it, I promise I did look.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> Can someone remind me of the POT deadline? I looked on the website and didn’t find it, I promise I did look.



*From the Race Policies tab on RunDisney.com:*

"If proof of time is not provided by the Proof of Time deadline (see Event Section Proof of Time Guidelines), or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date."

*From the Marathon tab under Events:*

"Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race on a USATF certified course reflecting results between January 1, 2018 and October 8, 2019 and must be one of the below listed distances. Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified. 
*and*

If proof of time is not provided by October 8, 2019, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral"


----------



## disneygpa

camaker said:


> Cadence lock is when the HR monitor, typically a wrist-mounted one on a watch, locks onto cadence instead of HR and reports your cadence as your HR.  You can generally tell because the HR trace will usually be significantly higher and smoother than normal.  The FR 235 seems to be particularly susceptible to the phenomenon.



Just curious if the chest strap HR monitors are as susceptible to this as the wrist mounted monitors?


----------



## camaker

disneygpa said:


> Just curious if the chest strap HR monitors are as susceptible to this as the wrist mounted monitors?



Cadence lock seems to be an artifact limited to optical HR measurement, which is typically limited to wrist-based monitors.  Chest straps measure through another mechanism.  I'll take the convenience of an optical monitor with the risk of cadence lock over strapping a chest monitor on, but that's just me.


----------



## aalvis

I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?


----------



## jhoannam

camaker said:


> *From the Race Policies tab on RunDisney.com:*
> 
> "If proof of time is not provided by the Proof of Time deadline (see Event Section Proof of Time Guidelines), or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral. No corral changes will be made after such date."
> 
> *From the Marathon tab under Events:*
> 
> "Proof of time must be provided from an officially timed race on a USATF certified course reflecting results between January 1, 2018 and October 8, 2019 and must be one of the below listed distances. Runners will be placed in the last corral if the appropriate race distance is not submitted for Proof of Time or if the data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified.
> *and*
> 
> If proof of time is not provided by October 8, 2019, data provided is incomplete or cannot be verified, you will be placed in the last start corral"


Thank you!!


----------



## camaker

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I had just run my first 10k (April, 2015) and half marathon (June, 2015) and signed up for the 2016 Marathon Weekend 10k and half marathon (May, 2015).  At some point during the summer, I decided that the marathon would be a nice way to commemorate 3 years from starting my weight loss and potentially check off a bucket list item, so I added it to my Marathon Weekend plans.  Or, put another way, the quote under my avatar isn't just a catchy phrase, it's my personality in a snapshot.  As soon as I've done something and enjoyed it, I'm looking for a way to take it to the next level.  It's not always pretty, but it hasn't killed me yet...


----------



## kirstie101

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



It was two things...I've run 15 half marathons now so the challenge isn't what it used to be for me. I'm still proud of every single one I've done but I've found myself not taking the training as seriously because I knew I could do it. Then with no more DL races happening, I figured if I was going to fly from CA to FL it was gonna have to be for the Full to make it worth it.  Once I talked to DH about it and he was on board with me taking a solo trip, I knew it was time to tackle the full and check out WDW at the same time. It just seems like its time.  And then I figured if I was flying out to FL and this was a one time thing, I should just go ahead and do Dopey while I'm there. 

So to those who have run this thing before, how long does it take to get from the finish to your hotel via the bus? I'll be staying at CBR. At the DL races it was just a short walk back to my hotel. I know this is completely different though so just trying to get an idea of how much time to budget after the race.


----------



## steph0808

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I had just started running in January 2012, had finished a 15k in July and wondered what to do next, read an article about best first-time marathons, hadn't been to Disney in 10 years, it was the 20th anniversary with "super excitement" supposedly and a cool medal, plus there was a $25 discount code for some reason, and voila!

Here I am now - coming up on my fourth Marathon Weekend. And my fifth Disney trip in the past 7 years.


----------



## steph0808

kirstie101 said:


> So to those who have run this thing before, how long does it take to get from the finish to your hotel via the bus? I'll be staying at CBR. At the DL races it was just a short walk back to my hotel. I know this is completely different though so just trying to get an idea of how much time to budget after the race.



Depends on the hotel. I've done POR, Pop, and AKL. After finishing the race, you have to get your medal, pick up your gear drop bag, walk to the buses, wait for a bus to come, wait for the bus to leave, take the ride, etc. 

I'd give yourself 45 minutes to make it back to your hotel - longer on marathon day because of road closures still going on. 

I did the half this year - I finished at 7:40 a.m. (yes, I'm looking back at the text notification). I was on a bus at 7:58 (because I texted my mom that I got on the bus). I want to say that I was back in my room around 8:20 because that lazy slug of a mother was still in bed, and we had a breakfast reservation at Boma at 9:30! 

So about 40 minutes total - less if you don't have gear pickup.


----------



## DopeyBadger

aalvis said:


> I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I'm an idiot.  

I started trying to lose weight in April 2012.  In late June 2012, it became apparent I was going to need to exercise in addition to dietary changes.  So I started running.  Six weeks later in Mid-August, my wife's friend suggested doing a half marathon.  I said, why not this "marathon" thing, it's only $10 more and twice the distance.  Seems like a bargain.  My wife's friend told me I couldn't do it.  What she really meant was, "The marathon is in 8 weeks.  You've only been running for 6 weeks and the most you've done so far is 3.5 miles.  You haven't done any other race before.  You shouldn't be attempting a marathon 8 weeks from now."  So not so much you _couldn't_ do it, but you _shouldn't_ do it.  But after the start of my weight loss journey, I told myself I wouldn't let other people set my limits.  If someone said I couldn't, then I was going to do it.  So I did.  Signed up for it.  Ran it.  And was in immense pain afterwards, swearing never _*ever*_ again...  I've done twelve more marathons and five Dopeys since.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

camaker said:


> Cadence lock is when the HR monitor, typically a wrist-mounted one on a watch, locks onto cadence instead of HR and reports your cadence as your HR. You can generally tell because the HR trace will usually be significantly higher and smoother than normal. The FR 235 seems to be particularly susceptible to the phenomenon.


Thanks to you and @DopeyBadger for explaining.  I guess if there is one advantage to the chest strap, this is it.  I know Mr PADC never liked the chest strap because it's difficult to keep it in place.  But for me (Mrs) it's not a problem because as long as the size is correctly adjusted my sports bra keeps it in place. (sorry-TMI)


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Re cadence lock: I had a lot of issues with a FR 235. I wore it tight and above my wrist bone but still had issues.

They have mostly gone away due to 2 changes:
1. Always wait for the heart icon to stop blinking, indicating it has locked (lock is good in this case) onto your heart rate. (Thanks @camaker)
2. I noticed cadence lock almost always started after a break. I conjecture that during a break I subconsciously pulled or pushed on the watch and it lost my heart rate. Once the heart is solid, I make sure and never touch the watch other than to push buttons.


----------



## SarahDisney

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I liked the medal the year before. I would have signed up for the year I liked the medal, but school stuff, so since I didn't do that year, I decided to do it the next year.
My second marathon was "if I'm doing Disney, I might as well also do my local marathon."
There's nothing specific about the marathon distance that appeals to me, which is why I'm 2-and-done. But that's just me.

It definitely sounds scary, but if you're willing to put in the work, it's doable.


----------



## IamTrike

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I swam competitively growing up, and we periodically ran for cross training.  I hated every step.  Jump ahead many years and it's 2011.  Some friends mention they are taking a couples trip to WDW so one of them can run the marathon.   That Jan was going to be DW and I's 13th anniversary so I figured we could go to disney and I could run 13 miles.  Walking around on Sunday after the full and seeing people with their Mickey and Goofy medals made me decide to do the Marathon the next year.


----------



## garneska

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Thanks to you and @DopeyBadger for explaining.  I guess if there is one advantage to the chest strap, this is it.  I know Mr PADC never liked the chest strap because it's difficult to keep it in place.  But for me (Mrs) it's not a problem because as long as the size is correctly adjusted my sports bra keeps it in place. (sorry-TMI)



Christine,  i was going to say i hated the chest strap between it and my sports bra i had perpetual, ughly chafe under the girls.  I have the garmin 935 watch now which has the wrist optical HRM.  Prior to that watch i switched from a chest strap (rather quickly) to the Schosche optical you wear on your arm.  I really liked it.  It did not suffer from cadence lock as it was tight on your arm.  I did have it paired to the new watch but honestly i just use the HRM as another data point, i don't train off it. I prefer to carry as little as possible so i just went with the watch. 

I will say i did not know about cadence lock till reading this.  It makes a lot of sense, as i have had some runs that were EA and clearly easy to me and my HR was through the rough.  I knew it was the monitor i did not realize the watch was stuck on my cadence.  

FYI here is a link the HRM.


https://www.amazon.com/Scosche-Rhyt...ocphy=9010928&hvtargid=pla-349337170493&psc=1


----------



## rteetz

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?


Because I wanted to complete dopey. I started with the 10K, then went to the half and 5K, and then I was like meh I could do this and dopey ever since. In training it was a bit daunting but the accomplishment is unlike anything else.


----------



## cburnett11

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks! 26.2 miles sounds scary though! Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago. I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



Started couch to 5k in 5/12.  Ran a 1/4 marathon in 9/12.  Ran a 10 miler in 3/13.  Finally thought I was ready for a half in 10/13.  Ran another half in 4/14.  The thought NEVER crossed my mind that I'd ever consider a marathon.  I'd laugh when people asked me when/if I was going to do a marathon. 

In January, 2015 we took my daughter (and her bf.. now husband) who was on break from sophomore year of college, for a week trip to WDW.  We saw some runners returning on Saturday to their hotels while we were doing Magical Express, so I got a little peak into the whole experience.  Then on Sunday morning (rope drop) at Hollywood Studios, we were waiting for park opening and saw some marathon runners coming down Hollywood Blvd.  *Then it hit me... if I was ever going to run ONE marathon, it would be in WDW*.  It had to be better than other marathons because I'd get to go through all 4 parks.  Welp, I signed up on opening registration day and ran my first marathon in January, 2016.  The whole family was there to watch.  So now I've run a total of 9 marathons (4 WDW, 3 Chicago, 1 NYC, and 1 Indy).  I was hoping to do WDW again in 2020, but a family wedding has spoiled that.  But my wife and I are planning to return in 2021.


----------



## PCFriar80

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?


First off trust your instincts!!  It sounds like you already have the motivation so now it's about the training discipline and execution.  For me, I've been going to Disney for a while and began running the Disney 1/2 in 2006.  In 2010 I took the plunge.  I had never run a marathon and age was not on my side so knew it wasn't going to get any easier.  What motivated me to run a full marathon?  Well, a trip/vacation to Disney and spectating the marathon on the Sunday after I had run the 1/2.  For almost 4 years I told myself [well not every day] I want and I can do that.  I may have told some other people besides myself.  I made running a marathon a bucket list item and I ran my one and only marathon at Disney in 2010 at the ripe age of 52.  One and done!  Yes, training was difficult [different from a 1/2] and the 2010 race conditions were interesting to say the least.  The good news is that it's a PR!  I still run the 1/2 every year and still spectate the full.  Good luck to you with whatever choice you make, but I get the sense we'll be seeing more of you around this thread!


----------



## Barca33Runner

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



Ran the 2012 WDW Half as my first race ever. Was completely unprepared and limped my way to a finish, but somewhere along the way I decided I liked it and needed to come back for the Marathon. Ran the 2013 WDW Marathon and have run Dopey the last 6 years. Not all of those races were wise decisions but I’ve finished them all and continue to look forward to more Dopeys in the future. I’m just making sure that I’m prepared enough to enjoy rather than endure them in the future.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

cburnett11 said:


> *if I was ever going to run ONE marathon, it would be in WDW*.


Mr.PaDC here.
This.

I remember running the virtual 5k loop on the gym's treadmill, and hoping to one day see the lap counter go from zero to 1 and I'd keep running.  Then my first 10-Miler, when I realized I'd run double-digit miles.  Then a half didn't seem like THAT much longer.  Been happy with the half distance.  But we've been lurking on the MW threads for a few years now.  And DIS friends kept telling us it is an experience well-beyond other rD weekends.  We're between greyhounds right now, and knocking off a lot of projects.  Running a marathon became one.  Figured I'd done 10k/half challenges twice, and after the first in 2016, I felt like I could run a marathon.  So, why not sign up for Goofy, right?


----------



## lhermiston

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



To quote Spike Lee, “It’s gotta be the shoes.”

Somehow I learned about the runDisney new balance shoes around 4-5 years ago. They looked awesome and I wanted a pair, but learned you could only get them at some expo at WDW. That’s how I learned about marathon weekend (I had no idea Disney hosted races prior to that). 

So, I didn’t get the shoes, but concurrently I started running a bit more to lose weight. A few 5ks turned into some 7-milers and that turned into my first half in 2015. Like @camaker, each distance checked off made me want to see how much farther I could push myself. 

Since a marathon seemed like the next logical step and since I figured I’d be one and done, I wanted to go big. I had that Disney marathon in the back of my mind, so I signed up to run it in 2017. It was cold and I had a bum knee, but I had the time of my life.


----------



## Ponoche

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I love this question, and the responses so far.  For me I hit a little bit of a weight loss plateau and was looking to start running and saw stuff for the Dark Side half online and thought it looked awesome, that led me to learning about RD. Me being someone who loves a challenge, I immediately was drawn in to wanting to do the Dopey, but I knew I needed to build up to it.  So I planned out to do the 2018 Dark Side challenge as a start, the 2019 marathon do do my first marathon, and then 2020 for the Dopey. So my motivation to do a marathon was that I like a good challenge.


----------



## PrincessV

aalvis said:


> I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?


Honesty, not an exciting or dramatic story at all, lol! I'd been finishing halfs and 5K/10K/half weekends comfortably for a while, and many of my friends had been running the WDW Marathon and enjoying the experience, so I figured it was worth trying. I did the training, but went in with the attitude of, "I hope to finish, but I'm not committed to it: if it sucks, I'll stop and be okay with that." At mile 25, I was so sick of being in a herd of humans, I could scream, but I was _loving_ the physical experience, so more marathons followed!


----------



## jennamfeo

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



The Disneyland Half Marathon was my first half and I was under-trained for it, so when I was done I swore I would never run another half again. 10k or less for me, thanks. And then a few years went by and I was like "but medals and what if I properly train for it and medals." So then two years later I did the Coast to Coast and ran three more Halfs that year. And then I found these boards and these crazy people and somehow someone convinced me that I could do Dopey, so I did this year! If Disneyland was my first Half Marathon, it was only fair to let WDW be my first Marathon. I regret nothing. Now I am looking at my next Marathon and if I am being honest, I have even looked at distances beyond that. I love being able to see what my body and my mind is capable of (spoiler: it's a lot more than you think).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> The repeat/regulars/locals and the first timers who think this will be one and done thing... While a variation in theme can be pleasant for the first group, the second is likely to look for a Mickey or a recognizable character (or a princess, or a Star Wars character for those weekends) somewhere on the medal.


I think the recent tweaking of changing the medal every year but keeping in theme is an effort to bridge that gap.  If it's a one and done, then you register at least having some idea of the theme and if you're back for more, then you at least know that the medal will look different although that can be a two edged sword.  Also known as I'm still disappointed in the 2017 Rebel Challenge medal.  



aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?


I felt the same way.  Like many others here, I decided that if I ever run a marathon it will be at Walt Disney World.  

As to how I started running, it was a 3 year journey.  In 2008 and 2009, I visited Disneyland during half marathon weekend.  The thought of a Sleeping Beauty Castle medal intrigued me, so I eventually talked to some runners and they were more than happy to share their experience and just how doable through hard work and training a 16 minute mile average is.  In 2011, I registered for the Disneyland Half.  I was physically prepared enough, but completely clueless about mental preparation.  Consequently, I had a difficult race experience.  The next day I stood in awe of runners with their marathon/Goofy medals because I was spent after 13.1 and could not even think about 1 mile that day.  I thought I was one and done.  Except in 2012, Wine & Dine Half fell during a good time of year so I knew that Coast to Coast was on the table.  I decided I could tolerate training for 2 more races to get that medal.  Except now having a better idea of how to mentally cope with a race, I actually had fun.  I ran all 3 Star Wars Rebel Challenge races at Disneyland with the Kessel Run coming in 2017 as part of the Dark Side Challenge.  The hiatus of Disneyland races got me to sign up for Avengers 2017 on a whim with just 3 weeks to train, and that resulted in going back for Dark Side again in 2018.  

That sequence of events and more confidence and experience helped me realize that the marathon was not as impossible as I believed it to.  For years, I believed I could run a marathon, but didn't want to invest the time to train for one especially when I hated the long runs.  But before Dark Side 2018, I discovered I no longer hated the long runs.  



kirstie101 said:


> Then with no more DL races happening, I figured if I was going to fly from CA to FL it was gonna have to be for the Full to make it worth it. Once I talked to DH about it and he was on board with me taking a solo trip, I knew it was time to tackle the full and check out WDW at the same time. It just seems like its time. And then I figured if I was flying out to FL and this was a one time thing, I should just go ahead and do Dopey while I'm there.


Similar thought process for me as well.  Once I knew I wanted to run the marathon, I thought about what if I finish the marathon and want to come back again for Goofy/Dopey, but can't.  Many had told me that Dopey training isn't much more running than marathon training, so I concluded that if I run the marathon once and don't like it, but did it as part of Goofy/Dopey, then I never have to do it again.  Except I loved it.



kirstie101 said:


> So to those who have run this thing before, how long does it take to get from the finish to your hotel via the bus? I'll be staying at CBR. At the DL races it was just a short walk back to my hotel. I know this is completely different though so just trying to get an idea of how much time to budget after the race.


Depends on how close the hotel is to Epcot and how long you have to wait for a bus at Epcot.  Sometimes I get on the bus and it leaves immediately, whereas other times I get on the bus and sit for 10-15 minutes before it leaves.  



SarahDisney said:


> It definitely sounds scary, but if you're willing to put in the work, it's doable.


This is absolutely true.  The mental component is key in successfully finishing the marathon.  Find a training plan that works for you.  And don't be afraid to learn different things from different runners



rteetz said:


> In training it was a bit daunting but the accomplishment is unlike anything else.


When I fully realized I was about to finish the marathon, I felt like I was flying.  I will never hear "Let's Go Fly a Kite" from Mary Poppins the same way again.  Even now it brings back those memories and even a tiny bit of that rush.  



cburnett11 said:


> I'd laugh when people asked me when/if I was going to do a marathon.


Same here.  Even months before signing up for my first marathon I laughed at that question.  



PCFriar80 said:


> First off trust your instincts!! It sounds like you already have the motivation so now it's about the training discipline and execution.


This too.  I don't know how to fully articulate it, but when you're ready to run the marathon, you'll know.  Your thoughts and feelings about the undertaking that will require change for the better.  



Barca33Runner said:


> I’m just making sure that I’m prepared enough to enjoy rather than endure them in the future.


Absolutely.  Because of all the mistakes I made during my first half marathon, I was determined to properly prepare mentally for my first marathon.  It made all the difference.  I was confident I would finish, not out of cockiness, but out of knowing I had put the training in and had a plan ready for how to cope if and when the wall came.  For me the wall did come, but I fought my way through it because of internet coaching from @OldSlowGoofyGuy and @DopeyBadger on how to endure it and just general encouragement from many others here in this community.



jennamfeo said:


> I was like "but medals and what if I properly train for it and medals.


Those runDisney medals are so enticing.  



jennamfeo said:


> I love being able to see what my body and my mind is capable of (spoiler: it's a lot more than you think).


A great description of one of the greatest lessons I've learned from running.  And in many ways, I think learning what the mind can endure is of more benefit to everyday life than the physical endurance.


----------



## aalvis

Thanks for all of the responses!  It is fun to read everyone's stories!


----------



## jhoannam

I love reading everyone’s stories


----------



## JulieODC

2020 will be my first marathon.

I always said that If I ever ran a marathon, it would be WDW. 

I debated and almost decided against it - too much work, too hard with little kids, etc - a lot of excuses.

But then I got pissed off about all my time being devoted to things other than myself. And I said screw it, I’m doing it for myself. And signed up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dopey 2020

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



A couple things, 1. The unbelievable high I got at the finish of my first half marathon, and 2. It seemed like the next logical step to challenge myself.
I started running 3 years ago after being couch bound from a shoulder surgery; I really couldn’t do much else and I figured  I would hate it but had to do something. I ran my first 5K on a Disney cruise and thought that was fun but I’ll never do anything longer. Well what’s this? Disney has race weekends? Maybe I can do the star wars 10k along with the 5....
That was fun, I’ll bet I can do a half, I’ve got months before wine and dine weekend, right? You can see where this is going I’m sure. When I finished that first challenge I can’t describe the high, I can just remember that the pain didn’t matter and I knew I would do that again but of course said ‘ya but I’ll never do a full’
Well after a couple more and some noticeable improvement I thought it may be time for a new challenge and I can say I was not disappointed at the finish line. It was hard and took me 5+ hours but I smiled the entire 26.2 miles. When I got home the first thing I did was put dopey on my calendar.


----------



## baxter24

At first, I swore I’d never do a marathon. As I crossed the finish line of several half marathons, I couldn’t even fathom the idea of turning around and doing it all over again. Then I started saying, well if I do a marathon, it would be at Disney. I didn’t realize I wanted to do a marathon until I did the challenge princess weekend 2016. It was on the way back to Epcot during the half. I was running with my dad and all of a sudden said “oh crap! I think I want to do the marathon next year.” I never looked back from that point on. Crossing the finish line the following January was the proudest I’ve ever been of myself.


----------



## QueenFernando

I agree with @aalvis.  I love reading everyone's entry to the marathon.  It's very motivational.   2020 is not the marathon year for me, but I have decided I will get there.  This year is a year of goals for improving the quality of my running. I want to be prepared for marathon and/or dopey in the future so that I can enjoy it. Since Princess year I have been on a @DopeyBadger plan that has me so excited!  I look forward to every run day.  Running is now an intricate part of my life.

Hope everyone has a great time at MW weekend this year!


----------



## michigandergirl

aalvis said:


> I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



Peer pressure and beer!! 

Seriously, I wanted to do something crazy and out of my comfort zone for my 40th birthday. I had never run more than 6 miles when I signed up for the 2016 WDW marathon. My friends had decided to do it and I didn't want to be left out, so with a little liquid courage, I signed up! My friends joke that they "created a monster" that day because I have not stopped running since and now I'm the one talking them into running races.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I am not really sure why, but it probably is because before you do it, it seems unfathomable and I wanted a challenge. At the same time, the Disney races are less intimidating than say doing the Chicago marathon, while also being known for having a great festive atmosphere. On a personal level, I have been inconsistent with working out and I knew that by planning a destination marathon and because I had already committed so much money to the race, hotel, and travel that I was obligated to continue to work out even when I didn't want to. I have done the races a few years now and I keep signing up because I look forward to the races and, again, because it keeps me having a bigger goal to shoot for most of the year.


----------



## Neon Cactus

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I did 5Ks at Disneyland and Universal Studios in 1995 just to run through the parks.  I loved running through the parks, and heard about the Disney World marathon and thought it would be fun, but I don't run, so it won't ever happen.  Then about five years ago, I got a detached retina and am legally blind in one eye and the doctor said they didn't know why and it could possibly happen to the other eye at some point, so I started thinking of things I wanted to make sure I can do while I know I can still see and the Disney marathon was top of the list for me.  I hadn't run in those 20 years since the 5Ks.  I had a couple of supportive people, most asked why I didn't just do the half marathon.  I told them because two parks isn't the dream and if I'm going to be stupid enough to train to run 13 miles, then I might as well keep training to run 26.  It was worth it!


----------



## flav

I haven’t ran a Marathon yet but I am signed up for one in September and for Dopey in 2020... I remember distinctly explaining at the beginning of 2017 that I would never run/race more than a 10k, I did not see the point and would just get hurt. By the time I ran my first race (10k) in June that year, that distance was a regular thing and I had learned about runDisney. I thought, if I am going to travel, it better be worth it... Hence the Two Course Challenge that same year. It turns out that I really like back to back races: I did the Ottawa Voyageur (5k+10k+Half) and RnR Remix (5k+Half) in 2018 because it makes the entire weekend an big event so I knew Dopey was next. Every time I finish a Half, I ask myself, “could I attempt a Full the next day?” and the answer is yes. I signed up for RnR Marathon (hence my first) in September because it is only 10$ more than the Half, I have the option of running the Half if something goes wrong and it should be a good learning experience for Dopey 2020.


----------



## Dis5150

Is it bad that I couldn't remember why I decided to run my first marathon? I had to go back thru my content on here before the WDW 2017 marathon. So in July 2016 I posted that DD29 decided it was something we needed to do. I guess I caved to peer (or daughter) pressure! And of course, once you join one of the Marathon Weekend threads you get nothing but peer pressure, lol! Encouragement, I meant encouragement!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

garneska said:


> Christine,  i was going to say i hated the chest strap between it and my sports bra i had perpetual, ughly chafe under the girls.  I have the garmin 935 watch now which has the wrist optical HRM.  Prior to that watch i switched from a chest strap (rather quickly) to the Schosche optical you wear on your arm.  I really liked it.  It did not suffer from cadence lock as it was tight on your arm.  I did have it paired to the new watch but honestly i just use the HRM as another data point, i don't train off it. I prefer to carry as little as possible so i just went with the watch.
> 
> I will say i did not know about cadence lock till reading this.  It makes a lot of sense, as i have had some runs that were EA and clearly easy to me and my HR was through the rough.  I knew it was the monitor i did not realize the watch was stuck on my cadence.
> 
> FYI here is a link the HRM.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scosche-Rhyt...ocphy=9010928&hvtargid=pla-349337170493&psc=1


Thanks for this info!  I never knew this existed.  I will definitely remember this if I decide to switch away from the chest strap.


----------



## courtneybeth

kirstie101 said:


> So to those who have run this thing before, how long does it take to get from the finish to your hotel via the bus? I'll be staying at CBR. At the DL races it was just a short walk back to my hotel. I know this is completely different though so just trying to get an idea of how much time to budget after the race



Plan for an hour. They aren't always running bus after bus after bus, and it can take awhile to load and get on the road, plus drive time.


----------



## jmasgat

It took me 49 years before I believed that I could learn to run (prompted by my year of turning 50).  It took another 2 years before I finally believed that running a marathon might be possible. Turns out, it was the attitude that needed to change.  I needed to be ready to want to do it. So no regrets for not doing it before.  It just wasn't my time yet.

(Which sounds WAY more zen than I am in real life!)


----------



## Jason Bryer

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I was ran for a while, but never further than a 5k. I thought those who ran further were crazy. My wife did the San Francisco full around 2009 and didn't understand. I had some personal issues arise a few years ago and suddenly finding myself going 5 miles and it felt good. Did that for a while and decided this was my chance to do a half marathon, thinking that would be the end of it. That was a local race in October as I approached that race I thought, "maybe I have one full marathon in me." After some searching I discovered DW which timing wise was perfect to build from an October half. My first marathon was hard, but I had fun and I felt great. Now I'm hooked. It has become my therapy.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Dopey 2020 said:


> You can see where this is going I’m sure.


runDisney could write a version of One Little Spark from the original Journey Into Imagination called One Little Step.  Because it all cascades from there.  



baxter24 said:


> Crossing the finish line the following January was the proudest I’ve ever been of myself.


My little sister has a photo of her near the finish line of the 2019 Walt Disney World Marathon that she describes as "pure bliss."  I added her race photos to my AP and she wanted to see that photo first.  She wanted to see that photo more than she wanted to see her picture with Goofy in Wide World of Sports and she "blames" Goofy for her wanting to run a marathon.  



QueenFernando said:


> I want to be prepared for marathon and/or dopey in the future so that I can enjoy it.


My first half marathon was extremely difficult.  It nearly became my only race ever at any distance because I hurt so much.  I hoped with reasonable expectation heading into the marathon that proper preparation before could make my first (possibly only at that time) marathon a much more enjoyable experience.  And it was.  The wall still came, I had moments where everything hurt and my brain temporarily tried to convince me that I wanted to quit, and I had to fight through those last 6 miles finding little victories along the way such as "I love that movie represented on the mile marker" or "there's Galaxy's Edge" to distract me.  But it all worked.  



jmasgat said:


> It took another 2 years before I finally believed that running a marathon might be possible. Turns out, it was the attitude that needed to change. I needed to be ready to want to do it. So no regrets for not doing it before. It just wasn't my time yet.


Absolutely.  As I look back at the many different factors that led to me successfully finishing the marathon, I think it all started with my personal readiness and desire to take on the marathon. That factor cascaded down into all other areas of preparation causing me to reexamine how I had prepared for races from the very beginning.  As it turns out, I had been making the same "mistakes" from the very beginning.  I repeated them in every single race.  Because they never negatively impacted my ability to finish shorter distances, I didn't even know they were causing me any trouble.  But the marathon training exposed my mistakes and gave me time to correct them before the race.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD:
My first tattoo was Sleepy when I turned 18. My next tattoo was the “W” with the hat above it from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. I still love them, and am trying to decide what my next tattoo will be. Something Disney related, or immature.  It’s how I roll. 


Bree said:


> SAFD: one tattoo and not looking for more. I’m actually looking into getting the one I have removed. Dumb decisions with dumb friends.


Best of luck with that. We are $5k into the process for my husband. His free tattoo has turned really expensive (he used to let people practice on him when he was young and stupid)


----------



## Smilelea

cburnett11 said:


> *Then it hit me... if I was ever going to run ONE marathon, it would be in WDW*.





JulieODC said:


> I always said that If I ever ran a marathon, it would be WDW.



These! I honestly laughed at the idea of running a full until I ran my first half at Disney this past January. Then I decided like these two people that I wanted to run at least one marathon and I only want to run it at WDW. Now my chance to do this won't be until (hopefully) 2022 and then we shall see about 2023. I'm running something(s) in 2023, maybe the full again, maybe the 5k and half, or maybe Dopey (my husband says no. But I have time to work on him ).


----------



## bevcgg

aalvis said:


> I have been debating about signing up for the 2020 WDW marathon... My real motivations are to prove to myself that I can do it, and running through all four parks!  26.2 miles sounds scary though!  Then again, so did 13.1 a couple of years ago.  I am curious what made you guys take the leap and sign up for your first marathon?



I started running (altogether) when I discovered the Run Disney Thread in DIS boards by accident. After doing several of the 3 races weekends (22.4)- I realized I might be able to do a full with proper training. It was really reading everyone's stories HERE about running Marathon weekend- riding Everest, crossing the finish line with a drink in hand that made me pull the trigger! So Dopey 2019 it was to celebrate turning 50! Loved the Marathon part so much- doing just the Marathon in 2020. I have NO desire to run a Marathon anywhere else- but can see doing this one several more times in the coming years.


----------



## lhermiston

Good afternoon, runDisney all-stars!

I hope you all survived The Great Disboards Update of 2019. The Disboards may be new, but the same old Sundays for Disney are here to stay. Let's roll...

I'm keeping it this simple this week. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite Disney songs, soundtrack, etc.?

Some of my favorites are:
1. I Just Can't Wait to be King (Lion King)
2. Dig a Little Deeper (Princess and the Frog)
3. Married Life (Up)
4. Touch the Sky (Brave)
5. Trashing the Camp (Tarzan)
6. Where You Are (Moana)

I also think the Tarzan and Hercules soundtracks are the most underrated Disney soundtracks.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## steph0808

1. I See The Light (Tangled)
2. How Far I'll Go (Moana)
3. Friend Like Me (Aladdin)
4. Go the Distance (Hercules)
5. Why Should I Worry (Oliver & Company) - am I the only fan of Oliver & Company? I watched it all the time as a kid and I swear nobody else did!

I also enjoy the Tarzan soundtrack!

I also think Tangled has a great set of songs.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

All of them. But since I need to narrow it a little...

1. Part of Your World-Little Mermaid-Always #1
2. Belle-Beauty and the Beast
3. Almost There-The Princess and the Frog
4. You'll Be In My Heart-Tarzan-Phil Collins version
5. I Won't Say (I'm In Love)-Hercules
6. Let It Go-Frozen-I will not participate in the backlash against this song or movie; they are both excellent
7. Why Should I Worry-Oliver and Company
8. Go the Distance-Hercules-Michael Bolton version
9. Can You Feel the Love Tonight-The Lion King-Any version but the movie
10. Gaston-Beauty and the Beast-My favorite crazy, funny villain anthem
11. Sugar Rush-Wreck-It Ralph-I'm in full support of a full K-pop/J-pop acid trip of an animated Disney film in the future
12. Beauty and the Beast- Beauty and the Beast-Celine and Peabo version

I think I'll stop there before I've listed the full catalog.


----------



## Barca33Runner

steph0808 said:


> 5. Why Should I Worry (Oliver & Company) - am I the only fan of Oliver & Company? I watched it all the time as a kid and I swear nobody else did!



The first movie I saw in the theater and still one of my favorites. Lost in the flood of classics released immediately afterward. Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, and Lion King is a murderers row.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Overall favorite soundtrack:  Nightmare Before Christmas 

Favorite Songs:

This is Halloween (NBC)
Be Our Guest (Beauty and the Beast)
I Won’t Say (I’m in Love) (Hercules)
Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (Lilo & Stitch)
We Know the Way (Moana)
Honorable Mentions:

Kidnap the Sandy Claws (NBC)
Les Poissons (Little Mermaid)
Let I Go (Frozen)
When Can I See You Again (Wreck It Ralph)


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD:  

I Wanna Be Like You - The Jungle Book
Cruella De Vil - 101 Dalmations
Mary Poppins Soundtrack (original)

I guess I'm still a child of the 60's...


----------



## Neon Cactus

1.  When You Wish Upon a Star (Pinocchio)
2.  Yo Ho (Pirates of the Caribbean)
3.  Grim Grimming Ghosts (Haunted Mansion)
4.  Zero to Hero (Hercules)
5.  I’ll Make a Man Out of You (Mulan) 
6.  Under the Sea (Little Mermaid)
7.  Topsy Turvy (Hunchback)

My favorite soundtracks are Hercules, Hunchback, Mary Poppins, Beauty and the Beast and Newsies (Broadway version).


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride (Lilo & Stitch)





camaker said:


> When Can I See You Again (Wreck It Ralph)



Yes to both of these. They’re sentimental favorites of mine since I’ve set two Disney vacation video slideshows to them. My youngest daughter immediately recognizes “When Can I See You Again?” as the song from her first trip.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> what are your favorite Disney songs, soundtrack, etc.?



My list is not short

1. Illuminations
2. Tomorrow's Child
3. Original Journey into Imagination
4. Grim Grinning Ghosts
5. Entirety of Mary Poppins
6. Under the Sea
7. Wishes
8. Un Poco Loco
9. Be Our Guest
10. Disney Afternoon themes
11. Golden Dream
12. The Bare Necessities 
13. Yo Ho
14. How Far I'll Go
15. There is a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow
16. Listen to the Land
17. Original Universe of Energy
18. Canada

Lots of Epcot. Epcot has amazing musical scores and themes.


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> Lots of Epcot. Epcot has amazing musical scores and themes.



Totally agree!  I hope Disney World releases a box set of park music for their 50th like Disneyland did.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> Totally agree!  I hope Disney releases a box set of park music for their 50th like Disneyland did.


That would be amazing.


----------



## Gemini1131

How do you even pick? But some off the top of my head. 
Santa Fe ( newsies movie version I think I may be in the minority that was bitterly disappointed with the broadway version). 
Part of your world.
Belle.
Try everything and touch the sky for running. 
It’s a small world.
Feed the birds
Endless night from lion king on broadway 
I won’t say I’m in love


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are your favorite Disney songs, soundtrack, etc.?


Dare I admit that I don’t listen to Disney music outside of the parks?  That being said, I’ve always had an affinity for Baroque Hoedown.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Dare I admit that I don’t listen to Disney music outside of the parks?  That being said, I’ve always had an affinity for Baroque Hoedown.


Oh I forgot that one!


----------



## wdvak

Barca33Runner said:


> The first movie I saw in the theater and still one of my favorites. Lost in the flood of classics released immediately afterward. Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, and Lion King is a murderers row.




Lol, you just made me feel sooooo old  

I couldn’t tell you exactly what the first Disney film that I saw in theaters, but I know I saw Jungle Book. First movie I remember seeing for sure in a theater was the Sound of Music because we were on a trip and it was the first time I had ever been in a large fancy theater.

I saw all the movies you listed with my children though


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:

That is so hard!

Top would be Wishes
After that I can’t make up my mind - um, everything else


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  I will attempt to keep this short and split it into some categories because it's easier for me that way.  I'm also keeping it low because I don't want to be posting into next weekend.  

Movie Songs:

1.  Once Upon a Dream from Sleeping Beauty
2.  When You Wish Upon a Star from Pinocchio
3.  I See The Light from Tangled.  
4.  Can You Feel the Love Tonight from The Lion King
5.  Let's Go Fly a Kite from Mary Poppins.  This leaped forward after this year's marathon.

Movie Soundtracks (Score included)

1.  Star Wars.  John Williams wrote the soundtrack of my childhood.  And my adulthood as it turns out.
2.  Sleeping Beauty (George Bruns did an amazing job adapting the Tchaikovsky ballet for the movie)
3.  Beauty and the Beast
4.  Tangled
5.  Cinderella (2015).  The score by Patrick Doyle is amazing.

Theme Parks:

1.  Remember Dreams Come True (Disneyland 50th anniversary fireworks show)
2.  Baroque Hoedown (Main Street Electrical Parade)
3.  There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow
4.  Yo Ho, Yo Ho A Pirate's Life for Me.
5.  Illuminations


----------



## merrunner

Love some of the theme park songs listed - forgot about several of those!

I can't put them order as it depends on the mood, but on my current Disney motivational play list:

Yo Ho, Yo Ho
Under the Sea
Bear Necessities
Getcha Head in the Game
Dig a Little Deeper
Be Our Guest
Shiny
Disney's Halloween Treat (old school!)
How Far I'll Go
Let It Go
For the First Time in Forever
In Summer
Zip-a-Dee-Do-Dah


----------



## steph0808

Sleepless Knight said:


> 5.  Let's Go Fly a Kite from Mary Poppins.  This leaped forward after this year's marathon.



This. Plus How Far I'll Go from Moana - all the feels running through Epcot to the finish. I can't listen to them without reliving that moment.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD:
I really like the music from Tangled, Moana, and Beauty and the Beast.  
When I work out I listen to Disney Radio on Pandora, and for some reason "I'll Make a Man Out of You" from Mulan gives me lots of motivation.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Yay! All booked for hotel! Pop Century for the 6th through the 19th(eta-of January)


----------



## Jason Bryer

Professor_Cookie said:


> Yay! All booked for hotel! Pop Century for the 6th through the 19th(eta-of January)



Did you call to book? I've been waiting for the website to show availability. I was hoping for Pop or Art since they have a skyliner stop. We love the Epcot boardwalk area but not the price fo staying there. Still on the fence about Goofy but thought of reserving a room (assuming it is refundable).

Side question: Any idea what the hours of the skyliner will be? Will it go 1 hour after the last park closes like the buses?


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Jason Bryer said:


> Did you call to book? I've been waiting for the website to show availability. I was hoping for Pop or Art since they have a skyliner stop. We love the Epcot boardwalk area but not the price fo staying there. Still on the fence about Goofy but thought of reserving a room (assuming it is refundable).
> 
> Side question: Any idea what the hours of the skyliner will be? Will it go 1 hour after the last park closes like the buses?


Yep. Called in. It is refundable and only requires first night deposit to reserve. Not a clue on skyliner.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *
1. "Baby Mine" - Dumbo. Kills me. Every time.
2. "You'll Be in My Heart" - Tarzan. Also kills me. Every time.
3. "I Wanna Be Like You"* - Jungle Book (the original).
4. "Ev'rybody Wants to Be a Cat"* - Aristocats.
5. "Circle of Life" - Lion King.

Bonus: favorite park song - "Boo to You" parade track

Bonus not-exactly-Disney-but-owned-by-Disney-so-I'm-counting-it: the entire "Black Panther" soundtrack


----------



## SheHulk

Jason Bryer said:


> Did you call to book? I've been waiting for the website to show availability. I was hoping for Pop or Art since they have a skyliner stop. We love the Epcot boardwalk area but not the price fo staying there. Still on the fence about Goofy but thought of reserving a room (assuming it is refundable).


Same, same same! I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Did you call to book? I've been waiting for the website to show availability. I was hoping for Pop or Art since they have a skyliner stop. We love the Epcot boardwalk area but not the price fo staying there. Still on the fence about Goofy but thought of reserving a room (assuming it is refundable).
> 
> Side question: Any idea what the hours of the skyliner will be? Will it go 1 hour after the last park closes like the buses?


I don’t see why the Skyliner wouldn’t operate like that. Disney wants guests to use this more so than the buses.


----------



## huskies90

10K is showing availability if anyone missed out on it. 5K is still sold out.


----------



## Desdemona924

huskies90 said:


> 10K is showing availability if anyone missed out on it. 5K is still sold out.


Oh good. Someone else posted. I tried to post on my phone earlier and it wasn't working. (phone problem, not the new board). I found it earlier and my husband took advantage. He said, 'I guess this means we're going.'


----------



## BikeFan

huskies90 said:


> 10K is showing availability if anyone missed out on it. 5K is still sold out.



Thanks for the heads-up.  I tried to register my wife and oldest daughter, and got as far as the payment page, only to get a notice it's filled!    I guess I needed faster fingers!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I didn’t even think about the skyliner benefit post marathon for coming back and binge eating and drinking at Biergarten, after I dance with my daughter, of course.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Professor_Cookie said:


> I didn’t even think about the skyliner benefit post marathon for coming back and binge eating and drinking at Biergarten, after I dance with my daughter, of course.



I hate to admit it, but we had fun (after several rounds at the pub) at the dance club on the boardwalk. Never thought I would do that at my age and at a Disney. It was a surreal experience.


----------



## jockey

cavepig said:


> Your friend works for Run Disney?       I would be surprised it sells out this soon.


Yeah.... I messaged and asked him he said a few weeks.... maybe he just told me that to get me signed up as I was holding off! All done now tho....and time to plan those outfits...Really excited!


----------



## Kay0014

Will any of the holiday decorations still be up during marathon weekend?


----------



## rteetz

Kay0014 said:


> Will any of the holiday decorations still be up during marathon weekend?


Usually Magic Kingdom still has decor up.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


----------



## jmasgat

Kay0014 said:


> Will any of the holiday decorations still be up during marathon weekend?



Every time I have gone,  the tree outside AK is up.


----------



## jmasgat

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??



Whenever the plan says .   Last time I did an 18 week plan.  And I always add a week or two for a buffer  (Extra rest/injury time).  So that means I usually start late August.


----------



## camaker

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??



I’m pretty much always training to a fall marathon and then bridging to Marathon Weekend to have fun with the challenges. This year it’s Space Coast on Dec 1st, so training officially starts mid-August. Being a bit of a masochist, I just started a pre-training program so that I’m ready for the main plan when August rolls around.


----------



## steph0808

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??



Whenever @DopeyBadger tells me, too. 

Haha!

Really though, I'm also going to be running a fall marathon (just not sure if it will be beginning of October or November), and I just finished a plan that culminated in a half on Saturday, so I've already got a good base. Official WDW will start after that full, but I'll be training all summer anyway.


----------



## PrincessV

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


I keep my off-season (summer) long runs between 8-10 miles, so 10 is my starting point from which to build. I'll start the build in Sept.


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??



Mine officially starts June 25th.  I've got a few weeks left on my current training plan, then two weeks off.  Afterwards for marathon weekend, I'm following an Ironman training plan, but substituting the swimming with some light weights/resistance band work (80DO).  Normally, I'd follow a plan that was between 12-18 weeks depending on the training leading into that race specific training plan.  So starting between mid-September to early October.


----------



## flav

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


I have two back-to-back 16 weeks plans that start now, bring me to my first Full on September 22nd and then to WDWMW in January. I am still debating whether they are the right choices for me... I have two weeks to figure it out since my next Half is June 8th.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Kay0014 said:


> Will any of the holiday decorations still be up during marathon weekend?


As others have said, some of the decorations were up during marathon weekend.  But I did notice that the Christmas lights were up on the castle the day of the marathon and gone the day after the marathon.  




JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


Depends on how you define official.  I have a half marathon in September, but in my mind it's part of marathon weekend preparation.  I'm also running Star Wars Rival Run next year, so in my mind, I'm preparing for that now as well.  I have a bad habit of slacking off early on in formal training, so I've found that if I tell myself that training starts before the formal calendar date when it starts, I have the slacking off pretty much behind me before training formally starts.


----------



## CDKG

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


I will officially start my 18 week Hal Higdon plan on September 10th. But, the plan doesn’t get crazy until November (and completely nuts in December).


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks so much for all the input on when your training plans start! I’ve got 2 international trips to the UK in Sept and early October, so I am thinking that starting a few weeks early will give me a good buffer!

@DopeyBadger - with that in mind, when should I connect with you??


----------



## DopeyBadger

JulieODC said:


> Thanks so much for all the input on when your training plans start! I’ve got 2 international trips to the UK in Sept and early October, so I am thinking that starting a few weeks early will give me a good buffer!
> 
> @DopeyBadger - with that in mind, when should I connect with you??



I'd say about 2 weeks before the training would begin.  So sometime in early-mid August.


----------



## MissLiss279

My training for a fall marathon (mid-October) starts next week. I will then bridge that into a couple more races at the end of October. At that point, my plan right now is to take a few days off and then use an old plan to continue into Dopey training.


----------



## JulieODC

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd say about 2 weeks before the training would begin.  So sometime in early-mid August.



Perfect! Thanks!

We get back from our DCL cruise in August 2, so I’ll connect that next week.


----------



## disneygpa

steph0808 said:


> Whenever @DopeyBadger tells me, too.



Exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:
The original Mary Poppins has the best soundtrack of any Disney film IMHO - but Feed the Birds is my tune - all the feels, tears in my eyes every. single. time.

Circle of Life - truly a masterpiece - thank you Elton. 

Touch the Sky - probably my favorite Disney princess song

Try Everything - from Zootopia - the lyrics are super inspirational 

You'll Be in My Heart - from Tarzan - can't hear this one without tearing up either!

Favorite theme park tunes - Grim Grinning Ghosts, cause HM is my fave - I love to do the creepy bit at the beginning in my scary voice "When hinges creak in doorless chambers..."
And Baroque Hoedown - cause I grew up going to DL and staying until late to see the MSEP was the best!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?

I’m not a big breakfast eater, but in the past I enjoyed getting an ADR to get into MK early. We’ve done Crystal Palace several times, but I think Cinderella’s Royal Table has been my favorite. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?
> 
> I’m not a big breakfast eater, but in the past I enjoyed getting an ADR to get into MK early. We’ve done Crystal Palace several times, but I think Cinderella’s Royal Table has been my favorite.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Tusker House, but I’ll bet a lot of people will say that.
My son and I had breakfast at the Plaza recently and loved it. He got the steak and eggs and I had the lobster eggs benedict on fried green tomatoes. I am still thinking about that lobster eggs benedict. So good.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: Being the frugal type, I always have things to eat breakfast in my room (Oatmeal, banana, coffee, etc) I can't think of any/many times I have ever eaten breakfast at a restaurant. If for some reason, I would decide to do  breakfast, I would probably go to Boma (for the unique dishes) or The Wave.  That said, if someone pushed a nice flaky croissant my way, or a well-made cafe au lait, I wouldn't turn it down!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Cape May Cafe breakfast buffet was awesome the couple of times we stayed at Beach Club and ate there after the half marathon! But that may have been partially because I was tired and starving. Boma is awesome and has been our favorite "leaving Disney" breakfast because of the huge number of choices - standard and unique. Of course, any bakery has variety, from breakfast sandwiches to pastries, but Les Halles is my first choice there!
DH is a BIG breakfast eater, but if it's not served someplace special, I generally have a bottle of chocolate milk and call it done until lunchtime.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Boma or Kona Cafe.  Boma has so many unique options in addition to the usual breakfast items, plus the frunch/jungle juice/whatever they call it now.  And I love the Tonga Toast and macadamia nut pancakes at Kona.


----------



## Smilelea

SAFD:
Tusker House and Garden Grill are our favorites so far. We have yet to try Boma but plan to do so at some point. We will be trying Cape May breakfast in July. 

I prefer GG over TH, personally. I like that they bring the food to you. At TH, trying to maneuver the buffet with two young children plus the characters gets a little overwhelming for me. But the food at both places is wonderful


----------



## bananabean

SAFD: I don’t normally do a big breakfast; I’m more of a “grab a mickey pretzel on the way” kind of girl. But I have done several BOG breakfasts with people just for that extra Mine Train access.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Neon Cactus said:


> Boma or Kona Cafe.  Boma has so many unique options in addition to the usual breakfast items, plus the frunch/jungle juice/whatever they call it now.  And I love the Tonga Toast and macadamia nut pancakes at Kona.


You are soooo right. When we go to Kona Cafe, we order Tonga Toast AND pineapple/macadamia nut pancakes and split the meals so we each eat some of both. Of course the problem is that we can't eat it all! And the juice (Lilikoi juice) is awesome. They have basically the same juice at Rainforest Cafe, Boma, and Tusker House (Jungle Juice) and Trail's End (Moonshine) and probably other restaurants - orange juice, passion fruit and guava, my favorite mixed drink!


----------



## steph0808

My mom and I had breakfast at Boma after the half marathon this year since we were staying at AKL. It delicious and so filling.

We also enjoyed breakfast at Rain Forest Cafe outside of Animal Kingdom. A big breakfast for a decent price, and it wasn't crowded at all.


----------



## cavepig

I usually just have breakfast in the room except maybe a couple quick serve things from the food court a few times.    But, I'm partial to a Crystal Palace breakfast, which I haven't done in awhile.   I don't think they still have it or didn't last time I went, but I used to love the breakfast lasagna (super fancy bread pudding basically)


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Not a breakfast eater. I don’t drink coffee, so I’ve never built a meal around it. We will be doing our first organized breakfast ever at Disney in September. I booked the Bon Voyage Adventure Breakfast at Trattoria al Forno for the Sunday that we are doing MNSSHP. I’ve seen a lot of great reviews for that one and it seemed like a nice idea for a day when we don’t want to burn out at parks before a long night of fun. Breakfast at 9 and then lounging around the pool/hotel until we head over to MK.

The only other “breakfast” I do at the parks is Les Halles. It’s still pretty much my favorite place in the parks and, even though it’s immensely popular, I still seem to go when the lines are short and it feels like my own private little discovery that I felt it was when I first stumbled upon it.


----------



## flav

SAFD: We typically have a light breakfast in the room then complement it in the park with a Starbucks latte and some solid morning snacks like a Mickey waffle, Les Halles baguette, Sleepy Hollow waffle etc. 

We did enjoy our share of sit down breakfasts in the past. If money was no object, I would eat at Cinderella Royal Table once a trip just for the beauty and ambiance. My daughters would probably answer Chef Mickey for the same reasons. 

And on non-park or relax days, we sometimes just enjoy the terrace or sunroom of whichever food courts we are at (think GF marina view or BC solarium).

There is also the strategic BOG at 8AM which allows for the best rope-dropping experience: First in the part, quick preordered beakfast in a ballroom followed by first in 7DMT and Peter Pan... All before the 9AM park opening! That point is mute for a few months because of the Very Early EMH.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?



Kona is good with Tonga Toast. Big fan of 1900 Park Fare and Boma. Woodys Lunchbox isn’t bad either.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?


Tusker House! It is becoming a tradition for me. The food is delicious and there are so many yummy (and vegetarian friendly) options. The characters are always fun and I enjoy seeing them in their safari outfits. I like to book early so I can finish my meal around the time the park opens and beat the crowds. It’s a great (albeit filling) way to begin your day!


----------



## kirstie101

I’ll answer for Disneyland since I haven’t been to WDW yet. Right now Carnation Cafe on Main Street is our breakfast place. We usually eat in or room but try to do CC once a trip. 

Actually heading to Disneyland today for the week! (Galaxys Edge reservation tomorrow!!!!!) Other than the Disney runs, has anyone gone running in the Harbor Hotel area? Our hotel doesn’t have a fitness center and I don’t really want to go the whole week without a run. Just wondering if it’s safe.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I don’t usually eat breakfast at Disney restaurants. I usually take bars for a quick bite in the room before we head into the parks. On the odd occasion when I need something more substantial, I’ll just eat at the resort food court. Back in the days of taking kids, we tried the character breakfasts at Chef Mickey, 1900 Park Fare and Cinderella’s Castle. None of them were really anything special, though.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD: Cape May Cafe is my favorite. It’s never been too crowded, the chefs have helped to accommodate special foods for my mom, and we’ve always had great character interactions.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD: Bon Voyage character breakfast with Rapunzel and friends.  The food is good as well.  We've done it several trips in a row and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Kerry1957

SAFD: When on property, breakfast in the room (yogurt and a meat/cheese sandwich less the bread). When at SpringHill Suites Flamingo Crossings, scrambled eggs in the hotel dining area.


----------



## merrunner

One more for Kona...and off property, at Springhill or Townplace Flamingo Crossings, I am one of the big kids making Mickey waffles


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: I love breakfast at Boma!


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD usually something light and a coffee or two but every now and again it’s good to sit and eat, when that is the case I have to add a vote for Tusker House. More food than I should eat in a day, the best characters, and jungle juice.
A close runner up is Ohana’s as Stitch is a favorite and the food is good but just can’t quite beat the best


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?
> 
> I’m not a big breakfast eater, but in the past I enjoyed getting an ADR to get into MK early. We’ve done Crystal Palace several times, but I think Cinderella’s Royal Table has been my favorite.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



France! Nothing beats champagne for breakfast.


----------



## lahobbs4

Tusker House, definitely. But I think we like it more for the feelings we get there. I don't love breakfast buffets!

We had a post half marathon breakfast at Whispering Canyon at Wilderness Lodge this year and actually really liked it! Food was good, it wasn't crowded, and it's hard to beat the environment. We've tried Boma but love their dinner so much that breakfast kinda let us down.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> 
> ... I don’t drink coffee, so I’ve never built a meal around it.
> ... I booked the Bon Voyage Adventure Breakfast at Trattoria al Forno
> ... The only other “breakfast” I do at the parks is Les Halles. It’s still pretty much my favorite place in the parks and, even though it’s immensely popular, I still seem to go when the lines are short and it feels like my own private little discovery that I felt it was when I first stumbled upon it.



I’m also not a coffee drinker. I thought I was the only adult in the world who doesn’t like coffee. Glad there are two of us!

The food at Trattoria is good. DH and I have done walk-in there a couple of times. You don’t have to have a reservation if you don’t do the character interaction; they put you in a separate room just to eat! Since our children are grown, we don’t have to do characters we’ve already seen 

Amen to Les Halles. Breakfast is the best time to find short lines and a table to eat on. 

(Sorry, I don’t know how to put my comments between yours!)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> Right now Carnation Cafe on Main Street is our breakfast place.


That's my go to post 10K breakfast the morning before the half.  So, so good.

I usually eat breakfast in my room with something I brought from home to save on the food budget and not lost valuable time touring in the parks.  However, I learned after the 10K in January that I need to make sure I have a breakfast plan after the race that doesn't involve seeing what I can find in the park.  

I'm tentatively planning a non park day after next April's Rival Run so I may try and do a later breakfast at one of the resorts.  While I will have an AP, I always say I should spend more time relaxing after races and never do so.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: I’m a boring breakfast eater. Black coffee and over easy eggs. I don’t like sugar or over the top flavors in the morning. That being said, I thoroughly enjoy the steak and eggs at Cinderella’s Royal Table. I also got the pulled pork eggs benny at Whispering Canyon once and holy wow that was amazing.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:   Stuffing our faces after a half at Boma is a big treat!  

Otherwise we don't usually eat breakfast out at Disney - we are DVC so we can make stuff in our room.  After a half though - it's fun to splurge a bit with calories and money lol! 

What's weird is that I have a bigger appetite after a half than after a full - burn twice the calories, have half the appetite!


----------



## Gemini1131

I still mourn the loss of my lady and the tramp waffle when tony’s had breakfast. Now I would say tusker house is my favorite or a waffle at sleepy hollow


----------



## CDKG

lahobbs4 said:


> We've tried Boma but love their dinner so much that breakfast kinda let us down.


Agreed! Boma has been my favorite dinner buffet for years. People always raved about their breakfast buffet (the kind of people who might not be adventurous enough to try their dinner buffet). So, I tried their breakfast and was greatly disappointed! Now I stick to dinner at Boma (yum!) and go to Tusker House for breakfast.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Agreed! Boma has been my favorite dinner buffet for years. People always raved about their breakfast buffet (the kind of people who might not be adventurous enough to try their dinner buffet). So, I tried their breakfast and was greatly disappointed! Now I stick to dinner at Boma (yum!) and go to Tusker House for breakfast.


Which is strange because I find both to be very similar.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Which is strange because I find both to be very similar.


I know, right? Maybe it’s all in my head. I just remember having a friend that raved about Boma’s French toast bread pudding. I tried it and was like, meh. Boma’s jungle juice tasted watered down too while Tusker’s is yummy! And of course there are the characters...


----------



## QueenFernando

ATTQOTD:  Not much of a breakfast eater, but beignets and coffee at POFQ are pretty good.


----------



## leholcomb

Still on the fence about Dopey... still lurking this thread.... so still participating in SAFD:

Not a huge breakfast lover (the food yes, timing, no). I've done Akershus, Cape May and BOG but Starbucks is more my style. Will be trying Bon Voyage after W&D 5K and Supercalifragilistic after the W&D 1/2 this year though.  

Oh, and @QueenFernando, the beignets are the bomb.


----------



## JulieODC

I’m not a huge breakfast person!

Some of our favorite breakfasts have probably been at Roaring Forks at Wilderness lodge. I usually get a kids meal myself - and we sit outside! Great way to start the day! 

Hope everyone has a great week ahead!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Crystal Palace is always fun. I love Pooh and friends. If a really late breakfast counts I’d go with Cali Grill brunch.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> SAFD: Crystal Palace is always fun. I love Pooh and friends. If a really late breakfast counts I’d go with Cali Grill brunch.


Oh if brunch counts then definitely Cali Grill wins.


----------



## lahobbs4

rteetz said:


> Which is strange because I find both to be very similar.



I think mine is because I just can't eat that much at breakfast. But at dinner? Give me all the Boma food.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I would like to try brunch at Homecomin'.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: My own home. If I do overnight stays at WDW, I bring my usual breakfast foods from home. There is literally nothing WDW serves for breakfast that I want to eat, let alone walk/bus/drive to get.


----------



## cburnett11

SAFD: 

Depends on the situation.
If it's a busy day at the park, it will likely be a clif bar in the hotel and MAYBE a late breakfast in the park...
In Magic Kingdom, Crystal Palace is fun for a big meal.  But also like Nutella Waffle at Sleepy Hollow or cinnamon roll at Gaston.​In Hollywood Studios, I used always go to Starring Rolls.  Now there's really not much there to get excited about.​In EPCOT I'm going to France, but sometimes will eat in the Land if I'm too lazy to go that far.​In Animal Kingdom, Tusker House has good food especially if you get in late enough to cheat and get lunch at the tail end.​​If it's a slower day or a non-park day...
Boardwalk bakery if staying in that area​Kona, but older menu was better​The Wave if you want to escape from crowds​Trails End (brunch) if you just want to go into a food coma​​​


----------



## courtneybeth

kirstie101 said:


> has anyone gone running in the Harbor Hotel area? Our hotel doesn’t have a fitness center and I don’t really want to go the whole week without a run. Just wondering if it’s safe.



I used to live over there off State College and Katella -- try to stay around the Disney property, by running around it. You'd be better off running up Katella than the other streets that parallel Disneyland....  If you're going down Harbor. Run towards Disneyland, not away from it as you're close to Garden Grove and it's not so nice there.


----------



## cavepig

Sleepless Knight said:


> However, I learned after the 10K in January that I need to make sure I have a breakfast plan after the race that doesn't involve seeing what I can find in the park.


They need to serve more breakfasts in the parks for quick serve really.  I know they've tried at some, but it seems nothing ever lasts which is too bad.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:

Typically I'll just get something simple in the morning at a quick service, but Kona Cafe and Be Our Guest are my breakfast favorites. I know that BOG gets a fair amount of flack for having an overpriced and/mediocre breakfast, but I really like it. While it is definitely overpriced, I love the Croque Madam and the pastries. At Kona I like pretty much everything, although the last few times I thought the Tonga toast was a bit lacking. To be honest, twice it just tasted a little stale—like it had been made about a half hour to even an hour earlier and then just sat there. I'll still get it again, but probably not right away.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

cavepig said:


> They need to serve more breakfasts in the parks for quick serve really.  I know they've tried at some, but it seems nothing ever lasts which is too bad.


Agreed.  My biggest breakfast challenge is that some days I need to wait an hour or two before eating breakfast whereas other days I'm fine to eat it within 60 minutes of waking up.  If the wait days occur when I'm at Disney World, I often wind up in no man's land because I don't feel like breakfast in the room, but once I'm in the parks that I need it and there are no good options.  Disneyland is much better in this area.  The breakfast options are more plentiful even inside the parks.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Okay...pulled the trigger.  First time ever doing the 1/2.


----------



## pluto377

We eat breakfast in the room. The only place we’ve eaten out is chef Mickey’s.


----------



## huskies90

We usually do breakfast on the run or stop at Starbucks which isn't great but easy.  But we also enjoy a table service breakfast and we usually do it late in the morning so it doubles as a brunch/early lunch.

One place not mentioned yet is the Garden Grove at the Swan. It is one of the least expensive table service breakfast locations at WDW (character breakfast on weekends). It is a pretty straightforward buffet but they have a custom omelette station, these incredible yummy fresh/natural smoothies and some of the best bakery items from a world renowned executive pastry chef all at a relatively reasonable price - for Disney...


----------



## huskies90

Delete Double Post...


----------



## Jason Bryer

I said I wouldn't since I got into NYC, but I am very close to pulling the trigger on Dopey. This would be my 3rd DM but first Dopey. I am getting the slippery slope I've read about for 2+ years. Started with, I could do Goofy this year to prepare for Dopey '21. Well, the wife would prefer the 10k to the half, so, what's two more mornings and 9.3 more miles? I think I have an addiction (but at least, as my wife points out, a healthy one).

Couple of questions for the experts here...

1. What is the likelihood of more 10k bibs becoming available? Are there travel agents that have some?

2. Any idea when January will become available to book on the website? I probably should just call, but prefer using the web to compare resorts. I have a strong leaning towards Pop or Art.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmasgat

Jason Bryer said:


> I said I wouldn't since I got into NYC, but I am very close to pulling the trigger on Dopey. This would be my 3rd DM but first Dopey. I am getting the slippery slope I've read about for 2+ years. Started with, I could do Goofy this year to prepare for Dopey '21. Well, the wife would prefer the 10k to the half, so, what's two more mornings and 9.3 more miles? I think I have an addiction (but at least, as my wife points out, a healthy one).
> 
> Couple of questions for the experts here...
> 
> 1. What is the likelihood of more 10k bibs becoming available? Are there travel agents that have some?
> 
> 2. Any idea when January will become available to book on the website? I probably should just call, but prefer using the web to compare resorts. I have a strong leaning towards Pop or Art.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If past years hold true, January should be bookable in a couple of weeks.  As for travel agents, I don't understand why the RD site has no travel providers (in general, the same bunch) for any of the upcoming races. But a quick Google search turns up travel providers and there are bibs available.


----------



## Marc A.

Over the weekend I registered for the Dopey!! First ever marathon.
Not getting any younger and who knows, maybe I will love it and can do it again??


----------



## Desdemona924

I have signed up for no races, but I just made reservations at All Star Movies. I am so excited, you'd think I'd never even been to Disney before.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Desdemona924 said:


> I have signed up for no races, but I just made reservations at All Star Movies. I am so excited, you'd think I'd never even been to Disney before.



I think I get more excited now _because_ I’ve been to Disney before.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Jason Bryer said:


> 2. Any idea when January will become available to book on the website? I probably should just call, but prefer using the web to compare resorts. I have a strong leaning towards Pop or Art.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They sent an email to travel agents that says they'll be available online starting June 18.  You can call them now.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Neon Cactus said:


> They sent an email to travel agents that says they'll be available online starting June 18.  You can call them now.



Thanks. I don't like talking to people on the phone, but I may need to just call.


----------



## Desdemona924

Jason Bryer said:


> Thanks. I don't like talking to people on the phone, but I may need to just call.



I also dislike talking to people on the phone. But worrying about what may happen when rooms become available online, I called yesterday. She was one of the nicest people and the automated system before talking to her made the whole process go smoothly. It asked for my name and some other info, matched all my information to the system so she just had to double check who I was and find out where I wanted to stay and when.


----------



## courtneybeth

For those who have stayed off property and driven in (i.e., locals or cash savvy individuals), how did it work for you with driving? How were the roads and did you face any closures? Arriving at 3:30am and hanging out in the car until the long walk to Wonder Lot work out okay?

I'm not sure when rooms will be released for on-property stay. I'm debating staying either at a time share exchange off property (about 15 mins off site) or at the Best Western near Disney Springs.  Would love to know from anyone who has done this how it went.  I'm not sure that an All Stars or Pop stay is within budget at the moment, even with the costs of splitting a room for five nights.


----------



## rteetz

courtneybeth said:


> For those who have stayed off property and driven in (i.e., locals or cash savvy individuals), how did it work for you with driving? How were the roads and did you face any closures? Arriving at 3:30am and hanging out in the car until the long walk to Wonder Lot work out okay?
> 
> I'm not sure when rooms will be released for on-property stay. I'm debating staying either at a time share exchange off property (about 15 mins off site) or at the Best Western near Disney Springs.  Would love to know from anyone who has done this how it went.  I'm not sure that an All Stars or Pop stay is within budget at the moment, even with the costs of splitting a room for five nights.


2020 rooms get released June 18th.


----------



## PrincessV

courtneybeth said:


> For those who have stayed off property and driven in (i.e., locals or cash savvy individuals), how did it work for you with driving? How were the roads and did you face any closures? Arriving at 3:30am and hanging out in the car until the long walk to Wonder Lot work out okay?


I always stay offsite for marathon weekend and probably always will! I live 100 miles from WDW, so I drive there and have my car, which makes a difference. The last 4 years, I've been staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort, which is basically next door to CBR, to give you an idea of distance and logistics. I like leave my resort within 15 minutes of the time onsite race buses start running: buses usually start at 3am for the half and full, so I leave by 3:15am, for instance. No traffic, no road closures (I take Buena Vista Dr. to World Dr., straight into EP), and it's never been more than a 5-7 minute drive. I don't hang out in my car; I start the walk into the pre-race area, hit a porta-potty, and meet up with my running group before heading to corrals.

I've stayed at hotels on Palm Pkwy a bit past Disney Springs and off 192 near AK for other race weekends and they're just as easy - just tack on 5-10 more minutes of driving time.


----------



## courtneybeth

Wow @PrincessV - that sounds amazing. I don't mind getting there early nor hanging out a bit to meet up with friends. Now something else to think about!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

JulieODC said:


> I’m “just” doing the marathon - and am curious when other WDW marathoners start their official training??


Not really what you asked at all, but since I have a 50 miler in November I’m probably going to DNF that and take two weeks off afterward, and then drop myself into the Galloway plan wherever it is at that point.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Disney at Heart said:


> Cape May Cafe breakfast buffet was awesome the couple of times we stayed at Beach Club and ate there after the half marathon! But that may have been partially because I was tired and starving. Boma is awesome and has been our favorite "leaving Disney" breakfast because of the huge number of choices - standard and unique. Of course, any bakery has variety, from breakfast sandwiches to pastries, but Les Halles is my first choice there!
> DH is a BIG breakfast eater, but if it's not served someplace special, I generally have a bottle of chocolate milk and call it done until lunchtime.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know where is your favorite place to get breakfast at WDW?
> 
> I’m not a big breakfast eater, but in the past I enjoyed getting an ADR to get into MK early. We’ve done Crystal Palace several times, but I think Cinderella’s Royal Table has been my favorite.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


SAFD: I love breakfast but don’t usually eat a traditional American or English breakfast unless I am not training and/or out of shape. When I am the the parks I head straight for the junk food/festival items.  The only time I can really remember eating breakfast at a Disney property was at DL and it was the buffet at Storytellers. But go figure, I love a buffet.


----------



## wdvak

courtneybeth said:


> For those who have stayed off property and driven in (i.e., locals or cash savvy individuals), how did it work for you with driving? How were the roads and did you face any closures? Arriving at 3:30am and hanging out in the car until the long walk to Wonder Lot work out okay?
> 
> I'm not sure when rooms will be released for on-property stay. I'm debating staying either at a time share exchange off property (about 15 mins off site) or at the Best Western near Disney Springs.  Would love to know from anyone who has done this how it went.  I'm not sure that an All Stars or Pop stay is within budget at the moment, even with the costs of splitting a room for five nights.



We generally stay offsite at various places and head out between 3:00 and 3:30 depending  on how far we have to go.  Plus, I’m always anxious to get there . We have never had a problem.


----------



## DerTobi75

Started to plan our trip for Marathon Weekend 2020. We are looking to arrive in Orlando a few days before NYE and celebrate the new year in Magic Kingdom and (over)carboload for Dopey 

For most of the time, we plan to stay OffSite, save some money. I just checked the OKW and AKL. Would any of these DVC Resorts a good idea to stay over the Marathon Weekend?


----------



## LdyStormy76

DerTobi75 said:


> For most of the time, we plan to stay OffSite, save some money. I just checked the OKW and AKL. Would any of these DVC Resorts a good idea to stay over the Marathon Weekend?



AKL is a wonderful resort, and a great place to be able to sit and watch the animals on the savanna when you are trying to stay off your feet.  Even if you do not have a savanna view room there are lots of places to sit and watch.  I loved staying there this past marathon weekend, and would stay there again if finances allowed it.  That being said it is an expensive resort and you have to take the bus everyplace you want to go.


----------



## jmasgat

DerTobi75 said:


> Started to plan our trip for Marathon Weekend 2020. We are looking to arrive in Orlando a few days before NYE and celebrate the new year in Magic Kingdom and (over)carboload for Dopey
> 
> For most of the time, we plan to stay OffSite, save some money. I just checked the OKW and AKL. Would any of these DVC Resorts a good idea to stay over the Marathon Weekend?



OKW is a nice resort, especially in a 1 BR (they are huge).  I love it there.  In 2018 I stayed at AKL--a hotel room, not a DVC unit.  I had a standard view room, but had a great view of the Sunset Savannah.  I love it there. The theming is spectacular, the restaurants are good, and sitting in the hot tub at sunrise with a coffee listening to the birds and watching the sky change color is one of my favorite memories.

Both resorts are expensive---Disney rooms are wildly overpriced, IMO, but there is DVC availability for 1BR at OKW and if you rent points it would be nicely priced.  Also, I got a discounted rate for some of my nights at AKL, but those hotel discounts, if they come, wouldn't be announced til October, generally.


----------



## pinkxray

A late SAFD- I love, love, love Disney breakfast. We are big breakfast food people especially at Disney.(at home I rotate oatmeal and yogurt )
We have done tons of character breakfast and I love them all. Crystal Palace is a favorite and Tusker House. We tried Garden Grill last trip and that might be my top choice. 
Boma and Grand Floridian Cafe were amazing too. 
My favorite breakfast was at Roaring forks when they still had Mickey waffles with different toppings. I had Mickey waffles with chocolate chips and whipped cream with shredded hasbrowns(so much better than the chopped potatoes most places have) unfortunately after they refurbed RF they aren’t available. 
I have yet to try Kona or California Grill brunch. 
I’m hoping next trip to try Plaza breakfast and one other new to us breakfast. Probably whatever TS breakfast is at the resort we pick.


----------



## pinkxray

Can I just say that I am so excited to finally book my resort when packages open up June 18th?
I booked a room at Pop for now but am hoping to switch once I have all my options/prices in front of me. I am using credit cards points and they don’t seem to have value resorts available ever. I’m debating between FQ and CBR. 
Can’t wait to see where we end up.


----------



## pinkxray

I have a question for anyone who does multiple races throughout the year. 
I am currently doing the JEFF Galloway half plan and started a few weeks ago because I signed up for a local half Sept. 14.
What should my training look like between Sept- Jan?  I don’t want to really drop back down to begin all over again. I am doing the half In Jan.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

pinkxray said:


> I have a question for anyone who does multiple races throughout the year.
> I am currently doing the JEFF Galloway half plan and started a few weeks ago because I signed up for a local half Sept. 14.
> What should my training look like between Sept- Jan?  I don’t want to really drop back down to begin all over again. I am doing the half In Jan.


I have been running for decades and I would drop back to 8 miles on my long run - but that is my long run distance even when not training for a race. Not sure exactly what would work best for you. Depending on your experience at running this distance, my advice would be to cut back on the long runs some and build them back up for the half in January, but keep up the regular weekly runs as if you are in the final stages of training. 

You don't need to drop all the way back to low mileage, but I wouldn't stay at 12-15 mile long runs the entire time unless you have been running for many years. I get that the long run is the most difficult to build, but that is for a reason. It is more demanding, and you don't want to risk an injury with a race so near on the horizon.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences? These could be typical meet and greets or ones during a race. 

A few that stand out for me:

- the princesses at Cinderella’s Royal Table. This was the very first thing we did on our very first family Disney trip. So it was my wife and daughters’ introduction to Disney. 

- Mike and Sulley. My first character stop during a race. 

- Goofy and Dopey. Post-2019 marathon. Commemorating my first Dopey Challenge. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences? These could be typical meet and greets or ones during a race.



This one!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Some that stand out for me:
When I was about 6, we were at Disneyland on a cold day and my parents made me wear a long stocking cap.  Captain Hook kept pulling it down over my eyes.  I'd pull it back up and he'd do it again.  Must have been about 5 or 6 times.  

When my youngest daughter was 1, we had breakfast at Cinderella's for my older daughter, but my youngest wanted nothing to do with characters the whole trip.  Then we had breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  At one point, Pooh came over to us.  She turned and looked and nearly launched herself out of her high chair to give him the biggest hug.  

On one trip, we had breakfast at Akershus.  It was right after the first Pirates movie came out and my oldest daughter wanted to dress as Elizabeth Turner.  Then she almost didn't wear it because she didn't think anyone would recognize her.  So as we were walking around World Showcase to Norway, a cast member walking by didn't even slow down and said Good morning, Miss Turner.  It made her day.  

At the Halloween Party at MK, my youngest dressed up as Cruella.  So we went to meet Cruella and when it was my daughter's turn, Cruella saw her and yelled out the biggest "Dah-ling!" and spend a long time talking with her and then did several poses with her.


----------



## aalvis

A week or so before Wine and Dine 2018, I broke my middle finger in two places.  My orthopedic had me in this splint that held my three of my fingers together...ugh, it was a thing.  Anyway, I love Stitch and had to stop for a photo when I saw Elvis Stitch (also my first ever character stop during a race).  Stitch kissed my broken finger!  It was so sweet!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences? These could be typical meet and greets or ones during a race.


1900 Park Fare the Mad Hatter is fantastic. 

Donald Duck during the 2018 Wine and Dine 5K. I was dressed as Donald so it was awesome.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I found a ton of memorable ones going back through my photos, sorry for the photo dump.

The one that started it all. This was in MK the day after my first race, the WDW Half, in January 2012. One of the primary reasons I agreed to it was because I hadn’t been to Disney since the 90’s and wanted to go for my nephew’s first trip. An addiction was born.


Those were both from 2016. We stopped for a bunch of pics during the Half and those were a couple of my favorites.

This was a very rainy and cold day at MK before Marathon Weekend 2018. I enjoyed watching Gaston while waiting for my niece and nephew to get their chance. Just the right amount of arrogant and insulting. His interactions with everyone were pitch perfect. Without prompt he noted that my niece clearly favored another princess than his beloved Belle and wondered how this “Anna” could ever compete.

I’ve posted this one before (actually I’ve probably posted all of these before), but I just love it. From MNSSHP last year.

And from Marathon Weekend this year, this Launchpad was really amazing with his interactions as well. First taunting me over our height difference and later admiring my beard.

I tried to load a couple other, but they were loading sideways. Anyway, it was a few years before I really gave into the magic and suspension of disbelief that meeting characters requires, but I’m definitely there now. It’s only as much fun as you allow it to be.


----------



## dmross

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences? These could be typical meet and greets or ones during a race.
> 
> A few that stand out for me:
> 
> - the princesses at Cinderella’s Royal Table. This was the very first thing we did on our very first family Disney trip. So it was my wife and daughters’ introduction to Disney.
> 
> - Mike and Sulley. My first character stop during a race.
> 
> - Goofy and Dopey. Post-2019 marathon. Commemorating my first Dopey Challenge.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!




During an adult-only trip to marathon in 2016, my mom, my youngest sister and I had dinner at Park Fare.  Of course, Lady Tremaine and her two daughters were there.  They LOVED the fact that we "left our other sister at home" to clean (she did house cleaning at the time). It was HUGELY entertaining!  They took everything "normal" that we said and turned it into a sister-problem that they could identify with in terms of Cinderella.  Hilarious.

My favorite race meet and greets are Minnie and Mickey at 4:30 am in the morning in the pre-corral areas.  That is just special.  They are always so excited to be there! Gives me a pre-race boost to get my picture made with them.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD:  Two Chip and Dale interactions 20+ years apart.  The first was watching my grandmother interact with them in 1990.  The second was after the half marathon in January 2018 when they ran a race to prove which was faster during my photo with them.  The photopass photographer got it all on film, and while I put the photos in my event book I didn't buy the e-copy.

At Disneyland Paris Eeyore had never seen a phone case with Eeyore on it, so had to examine the phone and took a "selfie" with it....of just his eye. The photo loaded sideways so I didn't post it.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences?



I’m not one to do character meet and greets. I’ll generally let DW or the kids do them while I take pictures. The most memorable, though, has to be one at DL with a particularly forceful and in character Darth Vader. 

All started well with him suitably intimidating DW:



Then things went a little sideways (yes, I typed that before I attached the photos) as I was summoned for a photograph by an insistent Sith who wouldn’t take no for an answer!


Not sure why the photos aren’t posting in the right orientation. Sorry!


----------



## bananabean

SAFD: During the Princess half one year I was wearing a Maleficent shirt, and after waiting in line foreeever, when I got to Maleficent she said, “Finally, someone with some taste.”


----------



## DopeyBadger

pinkxray said:


> I have a question for anyone who does multiple races throughout the year.
> I am currently doing the JEFF Galloway half plan and started a few weeks ago because I signed up for a local half Sept. 14.
> What should my training look like between Sept- Jan?  I don’t want to really drop back down to begin all over again. I am doing the half In Jan.



This is a great question.  The goal of a training cycle is to prepare you for the "A" race at the end.  It's also an added desire for most that you get better with consecutive training cycles.  A common concern with an ending training cycle leading into the next one is a loss of fitness.  But the research available shows that the recovery coming after a training cycle is important, and that your loss of fitness is little to nothing if you do it right.  You also want to consider that you want the peak to occur in January and not Nov/Dec if you jump into training too quickly.

Here are the key considerations:

1) Possible loss of fitness.  According to Jack Daniels research, the decay rate of VO2max fitness is 0.003% per day starting after 5 days.  So let's say you could run a 30 min 5k.  If you took off for 5 days, you'd still have the "VO2max fitness equivalent" of a 30 min 5k.  A 6th day off would mean you could run a 30:05.  So you lost about 5 seconds of fitness from taking 6 days completely off from running.  So generally, my recommendation is to take off about 1 day for every 3k of "A" racing (or the end of a training cycle).  This means after a HM (21k) you'd take off for 7 days (no running).  This allows the body to recover and prepare for the next training cycle.  Additionally, the loss of fitness is minimal as seen in the example above.  Here's the Daniels graph for reference:



So of course, there is a difference between a "loss of fitness" and the "ability to race".  While you might have minimally lost fitness, you will likely have lost your peak.  So you may take 7 days off from running, but you might need about 7-14 days to get back to where you were physically.  But since the gap in time is from Sept to Jan, that's no big deal at all.  As you don't need to be ready to "A" race the next HM in October, but rather January.  So don't worry about taking some time off after the training cycle.  It's actually more beneficial to the overall journey to do so.

2) Avoiding stagnation and aiming the peak correctly towards January.  The second key consideration is that it's important to allow the training load to drop.  Doing so allows you to be in a stage of building key fitness late in the training cycle and not peaking too quickly.  If you choose not to take time off and jump right back into training in September, then you'll want to be sure that you're prepared to take the training load higher in the second training cycle (Sept-Jan) than you did in the first.  Otherwise, you'll find that towards the end of the second training cycle you may just be grinding yourself down (some people refer to this as a feeling of burnout).

I think this post I made earlier might be helpful as it discusses what happens when you stack training cycles when considering load and peaking:

*Training Load Calculations (What happens when the next cycle starts?): Part 3*

So my suggestion is to take some time off after the HM in Sept (you won't lose as much fitness as you think), and second to allow the training load to drop after the first training cycle.  If you plan to go back into the exact same training plan, then you'll want to allow that drop so you don't peak too soon.  If you plan to do a new training plan that has slightly more miles added to it, then you can reduce the amount you need to pull back because you intend to push the training cycle higher.  Something like this:



This is my 2019 training cycle graph.  The first section is training cycle #1.  Then starting in mid-June, I'm taking time off to allow my body to recover.  Then, I jump back into training for my January marathon.  If I did the same training cycle, then you can see I'd hit the same max training load somewhere in October.  Then October through January would be me just grinding the gears.  But in training cycle #2, I'm attempting to take the overall training load slightly higher.  Which means the peak is now aimed for January even with taking those 2-3 weeks off in June.

Hope that helps and let me know if anything needs an additional explanation.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I am not a big meet-n-greet person. My kids are happy to see characters around but have no interest in standing in line for a picture. But I do love this one (it's my profile picture). It was taken in ESPN during my first marathon and encapsulates my experiences for that race. I was so happy to be running and kind of knew I would very likely finish, but so sad that I still had 8ish more miles to go give some gastro issues I was having earlier in the race.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Characters kind of freak me out, but I suck it up to fan-girl all over Emperor Palpatine at the SW races! Emperor hugs are the best hugs.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: I have had a lot of really great interactions. Like one time when I went to Goofy's Kitchen with my friends and Pluto was outside of the window we were eating next to and then he started jumping up on the window playing with my friend's kids. It was super cute.
Or when my daughter met Mickey at DCA and she gave him a kiss on his cheek and then Mickey blushed. She talked about that for-ev-er.
Or when we went to MNSSHP and my daughter was dressed like a Power Ranger and we met Goofy and he started doing ninja moves with her for like a solid minute. The photos from that were awesome and that's when I fell in love with Goofy. 
So then last year I went to Disneyland with a friend and I met Goofy and he kissed my hands and made ME blush. Love that Goof so much.


----------



## Dopey 2020

DopeyBadger said:


> This is a great question.  The goal of a training cycle is to prepare you for the "A" race at the end.  It's also an added desire for most that you get better with consecutive training cycles.  A common concern with an ending training cycle leading into the next one is a loss of fitness.  But the research available shows that the recovery coming after a training cycle is important, and that your loss of fitness is little to nothing if you do it right.  You also want to consider that you want the peak to occur in January and not Nov/Dec if you jump into training too quickly.
> 
> Here are the key considerations:
> 
> 1) Possible loss of fitness.  According to Jack Daniels research, the decay rate of VO2max fitness is 0.003% per day starting after 5 days.  So let's say you could run a 30 min 5k.  If you took off for 5 days, you'd still have the "VO2max fitness equivalent" of a 30 min 5k.  A 6th day off would mean you could run a 30:05.  So you lost about 5 seconds of fitness from taking 6 days completely off from running.  So generally, my recommendation is to take off about 1 day for every 3k of "A" racing (or the end of a training cycle).  This means after a HM (21k) you'd take off for 7 days (no running).  This allows the body to recover and prepare for the next training cycle.  Additionally, the loss of fitness is minimal as seen in the example above.  Here's the Daniels graph for reference:
> 
> View attachment 407982
> 
> So of course, there is a difference between a "loss of fitness" and the "ability to race".  While you might have minimally lost fitness, you will likely have lost your peak.  So you may take 7 days off from running, but you might need about 7-14 days to get back to where you were physically.  But since the gap in time is from Sept to Jan, that's no big deal at all.  As you don't need to be ready to "A" race the next HM in October, but rather January.  So don't worry about taking some time off after the training cycle.  It's actually more beneficial to the overall journey to do so.
> 
> 2) Avoiding stagnation and aiming the peak correctly towards January.  The second key consideration is that it's important to allow the training load to drop.  Doing so allows you to be in a stage of building key fitness late in the training cycle and not peaking too quickly.  If you choose not to take time off and jump right back into training in September, then you'll want to be sure that you're prepared to take the training load higher in the second training cycle (Sept-Jan) than you did in the first.  Otherwise, you'll find that towards the end of the second training cycle you may just be grinding yourself down (some people refer to this as a feeling of burnout).
> 
> I think this post I made earlier might be helpful as it discusses what happens when you stack training cycles when considering load and peaking:
> 
> *Training Load Calculations (What happens when the next cycle starts?): Part 3*
> 
> So my suggestion is to take some time off after the HM in Sept (you won't lose as much fitness as you think), and second to allow the training load to drop after the first training cycle.  If you plan to go back into the exact same training plan, then you'll want to allow that drop so you don't peak too soon.  If you plan to do a new training plan that has slightly more miles added to it, then you can reduce the amount you need to pull back because you intend to push the training cycle higher.  Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 407985
> 
> This is my 2019 training cycle graph.  The first section is training cycle #1.  Then starting in mid-June, I'm taking time off to allow my body to recover.  Then, I jump back into training for my January marathon.  If I did the same training cycle, then you can see I'd hit the same max training load somewhere in October.  Then October through January would be me just grinding the gears.  But in training cycle #2, I'm attempting to take the overall training load slightly higher.  Which means the peak is now aimed for January even with taking those 2-3 weeks off in June.
> 
> Hope that helps and let me know if anything needs an additional explanation.



Can I hijack and get some more info from @DopeyBadger ? I've taken your advice and slowed myself down and wow! My last two Saturdays have been fantastic. I ran 4 miles on M W Th each week at around 945/ mile and then 12 and 15 on the last two saturdays at 10:50/ mile and felt good doing so. That is the longest I have ever continously run so I can see I have improved quite a bit in the last couple years. Usually I follow the Galloway plan and I am doing the W & D challenge, the Dopey, the Princess, and most likely SW. Should I dial it back for now or just sort of alternate easy and long weeks. I want to improve but definitely don't want to overdo it. I was going to do  an easy week this week with no long run, then two long run weeks followed by excessive food drink and laziness on the Disney Dream for 5 nights in July, and then... ? 
Thanks again, your advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## DopeyBadger

Dopey 2020 said:


> Can I hijack and get some more info from @DopeyBadger ? I've taken your advice and slowed myself down and wow! My last two Saturdays have been fantastic. I ran 4 miles on M W Th each week at around 945/ mile and then 12 and 15 on the last two saturdays at 10:50/ mile and felt good doing so. That is the longest I have ever continously run so I can see I have improved quite a bit in the last couple years. Usually I follow the Galloway plan and I am doing the W & D challenge, the Dopey, the Princess, and most likely SW. Should I dial it back for now or just sort of alternate easy and long weeks. I want to improve but definitely don't want to overdo it. I was going to do  an easy week this week with no long run, then two long run weeks followed by excessive food drink and laziness on the Disney Dream for 5 nights in July, and then... ?
> Thanks again, your advice is greatly appreciated



Glad to hear the slowing down in training has been beneficial!  It really can make a difference from the racing gains standpoint, but also from an enjoyment of run training in general.

So designing a year long training schedule can be easy to do from a birds-eye view, but not something you want to get terribly specific with until you're about 2 weeks out from the new training cycle.  Mostly because you want to save the specifics of the next training cycle to be dependent on what you saw in the previous training cycle and where the deficiencies lie.  With that in mind, let's take a look:

6/10/2019 - Today
11/3/2019 - Wine and Dine
1/20/2020 - Dopey
2/23/2020 - Princess
4/19/2020 - Star Wars

You have the following between plans:

Today to W&D - 21 weeks
W&D to Dopey - 11 weeks
Dopey to Princess - 5 weeks
Princess to SW - 8 weeks

Dopey to SW - 13 weeks

The first thing you'd want to do is evaluate your goals.  What do you want to accomplish at each of the race weekends?  And which would you want to consider your "A" events?  A marathon in my book is always considered an "A" event because of the duration necessary to complete it.  Meaning Dopey is an automatic "A" event.  You have to ask yourself what the goal of Dopey is, because that would dictate whether W&D can be an "A" or whether it should be treated more like a "B".  Where an "A" event is the focus, and a "B" event is treated as a tune-up or a training specific run.  I think with 11 weeks in advance of Dopey, W&D could be either.  But if W&D were treated like a "B", then it wouldn't necessitate any time off from training for Dopey and you just jump right in.

After Dopey, Princess is way to close for it to be an "A" race.  Where the goal is to make gains between the training cycles enough to see a measurable difference in performance.  The gains made/seen at Princess will be solely those that had already occurred at Dopey.  I usually recommend two weeks off after Dopey (marathon is 42k and thus 14 days using the 3k idea).  So that only leaves three weeks prior to Princess.  So I see that easily as a "B" race training run.  Then, the next focus after Dopey would be the SW race.  With 13 weeks between you should just have enough time to see some minimal gains (2 weeks off + 11 weeks training).  The bare minimum to see measurable gains from a training cycle is 8 weeks.  But you're usually better off with 12 weeks.

Some of the timing is based on the life cycle of mitochondria (the powerhouse of the cell).  They regenerate every 14 days or so in their lifecycle.  An "A" raced marathon absolutely decimates the mitochondria.  So it takes about 2 weeks before you can even have the same density/volume of mitochondria as you did right prior to Dopey.  So taking that time off will allow them to regenerate without the added stress of additional run training trying to prepare for Princess.

So if I were designing the training, I'd do the following:

Cruise week
Extra training cycle - July through September (Work on 5k/10k speed pacing.  Boost VO2max prior to two consecutive endurance focused training cycles)
1 week completely easy (max training run is 45 min)
Dopey training cycle - September through January (Wine and Dine as "B" tune-up HM fitness test race, with a sole easy week afterwards, focus is marathon endurance)
2 weeks off
SW training cycle - January through April (Princess as "B" very very easy training run, with a sole easy week afterwards, focus is on half marathon endurance)
1 week off

The key to balancing the "Extra cycle" with the "Dopey cycle" is making sure there's enough room to grow in training load from the end of the 1st cycle into the second cycle.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Makes sense, I'll start marking up my calendar. I like trying to PR at W and D but dopey and especially the marathon is absolutely my main focus


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: When my grandmother met her favorite Princess, Snow White, at Cinderella’s. She cried as soon as Snow White started walking to us and of course the rest of us lost it as well.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> This would be my 3rd DM but first Dopey. I am getting the slippery slope I've read about for 2+ years. Started with, I could do Goofy this year to prepare for Dopey '21. Well, the wife would prefer the 10k to the half, so, what's two more mornings and 9.3 more miles? I think I have an addiction (but at least, as my wife points out, a healthy one).


I decided to go for Dopey because if I loved the marathon enough to do it again, I would want to attempt Goofy or Dopey.  But if I didn't love the marathon enough to do it again, then I might regret missing out on my one chance to attempt Goofy or Dopey.  Suffice it say, I'm back for Dopey #2 because Marathon #1 as part of Dopey #1 was really fun.  



Marc A. said:


> Over the weekend I registered for the Dopey!! First ever marathon.
> Not getting any younger and who knows, maybe I will love it and can do it again??


That was me.  I found something very rewarding about the marathon distance.  



lhermiston said:


> Sundays are for Disney: what have been your favorite or most memorable character meet and greet experiences? These could be typical meet and greets or ones during a race



I've got a few in no particular order.  Non race first.

1.  Goofy force choking me after he saw my Darth Goofy pin.

2.  Proposing to Minnie Mouse.  This was entirely her idea, but it was really fun to play along.

3.  My 9 year old little brother running away from Cinderella during dinner in the castle.  Years later, her stepsisters flirted it up with him during the Disneyland Christmas parade and he was terrified for a different reason.  

4.  Practicing lightsaber technique with Jedi Mickey and Princess Leia Minnie.

5.  Chip and Dale reenacting the fight scene from The Matrix when I asked them when Disney was going to give them their own movie since they are much cooler than singing squirrels.  

6.  Princess Aurora seeing "My Patronus is a Wookiee" shirt and asking me if Chewbacca liked to dance.  She then invited him to come to the forest and dance with her forest friends, which caused me to remember Chewbacca dancing to When You Wish Upon A Star on The Muppet Show, and visualizing Chewbacca as Briar Rose's dream prince.  

7.  I was holding a spot in line for my niece to meet a princess.  In a nearby line were Cruella De Vil and the Evil Queen from Snow White.  When a little boy went up to Cruella with his red lightsaber, Cruella held it up and turned to the Queen and said "Your majesty!  If the Hunstman fails you, perhaps this will do the trick!!!"  

Races and/or Medal Photos in the parks afterwards again in no particular order:

1.  Princess Aurora and Prince Phillip in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle during the 2012 Disneyland Half.  My first ever character stop in a race.  I would later see both of them at MVMCP after the Wine & Dine Half, so it was cool to complete the runDisney circle that year since it was my first Coast to Coast.

2.  Darth Vader saying the Dark Side is looking forward to completing your training the weekend of the 2017 Avengers Half.  I took all my Star Wars medals to that weekend for pictures with Vader and Chewbacca.

3.  Mickey counting all my marathon weekend medals and applauding me.

4.  Minnie getting very excited about my BB-8 10K medal from 2017.  Also, Minnie making the marathon medal and 10K medals from 2019 kiss.  

5.  Chewbacca giving me a huge hug after the 2017 Kessel Run on the final night of a very magical trip.  In some weird ways, I almost view the 2017 Kessel Run as more difficult than the Dopey marathon.  In reality it was not, but I think the challenges that I had to deal with in training for that race gave it extra meaning.

6.  Chip and Dale in general.  I high fived them right before crossing the finish line at my first half marathon and once again right before crossing the finish line of the marathon.  They also had insane amounts of fun showing the photographer how the spinner medals work.  One day Chip even took me by the hand and marched me to the meet and greet area where he proceeded to show me a magic trick and make the park map he was holding disappear.  At various other times, they have played rock, paper, scissors to determine which one of them won the race, done jumping jacks with me to warm up, and eaten my medal(s) just to make sure they were real.  

7.  Snow White saw my Dopey medal and with perfect intonation exclaimed "I see you've been skipping through the kingdom.  Dopey will be so excited."  



Barca33Runner said:


> Anyway, it was a few years before I really gave into the magic and suspension of disbelief that meeting characters requires, but I’m definitely there now. It’s only as much fun as you allow it to be.


In a sense, I think I have more fun meeting the characters now as an adult.  In my childhood, visits were every few years, so by the time I truly remember going for the first time, I was old enough to have fun, but also old enough to understand that they were friends of Mickey and Minnie.  Now the fun comes in seeing just how in character they are.  Chip and Dale are hysterical to watch because you never know what they're going to do next.  I describe it as now I'm old enough to appreciate it when they truly are the characters.  



PrincessV said:


> Emperor hugs are the best hugs.


The Emperor gives hugs?!?  I do not see him doing that.  Even to his most loyal followers.  Speaking of which, Ariel saw my Darth Vader riding the carousel shirt and commented that she did not know that he rode the carousel.  Also, she likes red lightsabers.


----------



## flav

SAFD: Where to start!
I am always excited to see characters. They are so attentive and interactive. Some flashes!

Mary Popins so gentle with my little 1.5 yo

Prince Charming opening the ball with 4 yo Cinderella

Lady Tremaine correcting our posture

Mad Hatter making faces when posing

Minnie writing a thank you and I love you note in French to my then unilingual 5 yo thus proving her 7 yo bilingual sister wrong (jaw dropping moment)

Aladdin holding 8 yo Jasmine shoe like he was in the wrong movie

Olaf met on Castaway Cay beach

Crush calling my tween his cousin

Woody and Jessie dancing with the Birthday girl

Gaston totally fascinating an 11 yo who did not want to see characters (officially anyway)

Goofy splashing in the pool (and the then 13 yo having got that it is more fun to play along than not)

Pluto giving hugs because someone needed one


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  
- Meeting Gaston at MK is SO much fun! He is absolutely hilarious and 100% in character! 
- But my favorite ever character meet was the first time I met Darth Vader at HS in 2016.  I didn't know that he would speak, so when we got in there and he was breathing and asking us if we were rebel spies, I just started this silly giggling - like when you are really scared but don't know what else to do so you just giggle a bunch??


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> The Emperor gives hugs?!?  I do not see him doing that.  Even to his most loyal followers.


To be fair, it's more of a side hug/lean-in, but oh yes - the Emperor is very cuddly lol!


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: My favorite character interaction took place when I was in high school (a longtime ago.....). Hollywood Studios (was MGM back then) had just opened and Rafiki was near where the Frozen Sing a long (wasn’t that attraction back then but you get the idea) just sitting on the ground appearing to meditate. Some people were walking by him not sure of what to do so I just walked up and sat down beside him and copied him. I think my mom may have a copy of the picture somewhere. I love it when the characters have the chance to goof off or do something different like he did!


----------



## QueenFernando

We're not big character people either.  But DD was enamored with "SleepingBeautyPrincessAurora" (always said her named in one word like that) when she was little.   We had to wait 45min to see the Princesses when she was 2.5.  She was so excited and so patient for it.  She's 13 now.  No waiting for Princesses, but roller coasters.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

Well I'm in for "just the marathon", signed up today.  I wanted to wait to sign up until we were able to get our flight booked.  That was done yesterday, so I went to CVS, and bought a $25 Disney Gift card.  I then transferred the refund I got from Disney for the cancelled half marathon in '17, and was able to sing up for the marathon for just $25 out of pocket.  What a deal!


----------



## regul8ter18

This was my first on course picture during my first ever half marathon during W&D 2011.


----------



## michigandergirl

Look what I did today...



I’m in for the Goofy Challenge this time around and bringing a runDisney newbie with me. I’m so excited!!!


----------



## dmross

DopeyBadger said:


> Glad to hear the slowing down in training has been beneficial!  It really can make a difference from the racing gains standpoint, but also from an enjoyment of run training in general.
> 
> So designing a year long training schedule can be easy to do from a birds-eye view, but not something you want to get terribly specific with until you're about 2 weeks out from the new training cycle.  Mostly because you want to save the specifics of the next training cycle to be dependent on what you saw in the previous training cycle and where the deficiencies lie.  With that in mind, let's take a look:
> 
> 6/10/2019 - Today
> 11/3/2019 - Wine and Dine
> 1/20/2020 - Dopey
> 2/23/2020 - Princess
> 4/19/2020 - Star Wars
> 
> You have the following between plans:
> 
> Today to W&D - 21 weeks
> W&D to Dopey - 11 weeks
> Dopey to Princess - 5 weeks
> Princess to SW - 8 weeks
> 
> Dopey to SW - 13 weeks
> 
> The first thing you'd want to do is evaluate your goals.  What do you want to accomplish at each of the race weekends?  And which would you want to consider your "A" events?  A marathon in my book is always considered an "A" event because of the duration necessary to complete it.  Meaning Dopey is an automatic "A" event.  You have to ask yourself what the goal of Dopey is, because that would dictate whether W&D can be an "A" or whether it should be treated more like a "B".  Where an "A" event is the focus, and a "B" event is treated as a tune-up or a training specific run.  I think with 11 weeks in advance of Dopey, W&D could be either.  But if W&D were treated like a "B", then it wouldn't necessitate any time off from training for Dopey and you just jump right in.
> 
> After Dopey, Princess is way to close for it to be an "A" race.  Where the goal is to make gains between the training cycles enough to see a measurable difference in performance.  The gains made/seen at Princess will be solely those that had already occurred at Dopey.  I usually recommend two weeks off after Dopey (marathon is 42k and thus 14 days using the 3k idea).  So that only leaves three weeks prior to Princess.  So I see that easily as a "B" race training run.  Then, the next focus after Dopey would be the SW race.  With 13 weeks between you should just have enough time to see some minimal gains (2 weeks off + 11 weeks training).  The bare minimum to see measurable gains from a training cycle is 8 weeks.  But you're usually better off with 12 weeks.
> 
> Some of the timing is based on the life cycle of mitochondria (the powerhouse of the cell).  They regenerate every 14 days or so in their lifecycle.  An "A" raced marathon absolutely decimates the mitochondria.  So it takes about 2 weeks before you can even have the same density/volume of mitochondria as you did right prior to Dopey.  So taking that time off will allow them to regenerate without the added stress of additional run training trying to prepare for Princess.
> 
> So if I were designing the training, I'd do the following:
> 
> Cruise week
> Extra training cycle - July through September (Work on 5k/10k speed pacing.  Boost VO2max prior to two consecutive endurance focused training cycles)
> 1 week completely easy (max training run is 45 min)
> Dopey training cycle - September through January (Wine and Dine as "B" tune-up HM fitness test race, with a sole easy week afterwards, focus is marathon endurance)
> 2 weeks off
> SW training cycle - January through April (Princess as "B" very very easy training run, with a sole easy week afterwards, focus is on half marathon endurance)
> 1 week off
> 
> The key to balancing the "Extra cycle" with the "Dopey cycle" is making sure there's enough room to grow in training load from the end of the 1st cycle into the second cycle.


I just love knowing what my mitochondria are up to....


----------



## baxter24

Does anyone know when cheer squad packages will be available? I’ve got a friend whose mom wants to buy one and figured I’d ask here just in case anyone knew. Sorry if this has already been asked and answered!


----------



## courtneybeth

Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.

Questions:
1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying


----------



## Jason Bryer

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying



In 2018 I stayed at an All Star resort and had a rental car (this was before you had to pay for parking). It was fine. The rooms are smaller which was fine since it was just my wife and oldest son (the marathon was on his birthday). It took about 10 minutes from parking lot to parking lot. 

In 2019 we stayed at Dolphin. Rooms were bigger which was good since we shared with another couple. The location is the best and would recommend any resort on the Boardwalk. After the marathon we walked through Epcot (stopping for a few drinks), headed to the hotel to shower, then headed right back to Epcot for more drinking.

This year, I am thinking Pop or Art mostly because the gondolas will be up and running. If the other couple wants to split a room again, maybe we will go for something a bit more. 

For a week long family trip in 2018 we stayed at the Polynesian having rented DVC points and can see that being a great option for race weekend too. Access to the monorail was fantastic and being only moments from MK and Epcot was really nice (I think we went to MK every day, even if just for an hour after hitting another park for the bulk of the day).

I have to say, all are good options. I have never had an issue with noise, but if that is concern avoid any of the resorts undergoing renovation. They were doing work one night at Poly which was annoying, though they did make up for it when we called down. I hear you on the cost. Keeping to budget this year is part of convincing my wife to do this for  a third year in a row.


----------



## jmasgat

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying



For values/moderates...I have stayed at Pop and POR.  POR bayou section is nice and relaxed. Rooms at both places are fine. Food court at POR has good choices for pre-race fueling.  I took the race bus from POR and it was fine.  I drove from Pop (stayed there in 2018 for first two nights of Dopey then AKL).  I have gone from a Pop-detractor to a Pop-aficionado. Honestly, it provides more value for the money (pardon the pun). I like to get a room looking out on the lake and I prefer rooms far from the amenities (I value peace and quiet!---well, as much as you can get at Disney)


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying



POFQ is my absolute favorite for race weekends. They’ve semi-recently upgraded the food court, the resort is small, minimizing the walking around between races and when buses are shared with POR they stop at POFQ first. The boat to DS is a very pleasant trip, as well. 

Pro tip:  request to stay in Building 4. It’s in a sweet spot corner that minimizes the distances to both food court and buses. 

All that being said, I’m looking forward to trying CBR this year so I can try out the gondolas.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying


Different take for resorts from me. We have stayed at every WDW resort, most more than once. The Values are noisy and have the least comfortable beds. We still stay there, but only for very short stays because of the two factors mentioned. The Mods are all quieter, and all have comfortable beds. IMO, the best Mod for quiet is CBR because it is so spread out. I also love the Deluxe resorts, but they are not worth the money to us.

But the truth is that we almost never stay on site for races anymore. We stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. It is right next to CBR, so just as close as WDW resorts. You have to drive to the races, but that has more benefits than drawbacks. And it is a far better value than any resort on WDW property.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying



I have stayed at Pop Century, Coronado, and Port Orleans Riverside. I would probably opt for the moderate because sometimes the prices at the values are surprisingly close to those of the moderate (at least they were last year) and I think the best buy at WDW is the moderates. They are better themed and the rooms are, in my opinion, considerably bigger. The biggest thing I noticed was in the value if the person next door sneezed, it sounded like they might have been in my room, whereas I have found that to be less of an issue at the moderates. All were excellent but for a moderate I would probably opt for Port Orleans Riverside or French Quarter. I like how relaxing PORS is, but it is a huge property. So, for marathon weekend, both are great, but POFQ might be better for getting around with tired legs because it is smaller. Still, PORS has such nicely landscaped grounds that really make you feel relaxed, so I might be willing to put up with the extra walking.

For deluxe resorts, the monorail resorts are nice...because of the monorail in the mornings. I think the monorails are easier for getting to the race, but I think the buses are more convenient for getting back to any hotel after the race. Another issue that is easy to forget about is if you are doing Dopey: proximity to the parks. I would probably opt for a monorail resort because it is quicker to get to the magic kingdom, which has both the most attractions while also being one of the smallest parks (walking wise). Epcot resorts can get you in trouble if you are trying to minimize unnecessary walking before the longer races. Sure, the Boardwalk is next to Epcot, but the park is huge and the walk is still pretty far. So, you might be surprised how quickly you are packing on the miles each day. I have mixed feelings about shelling out the extra cash to stay at a deluxe resort. They are nice, but they are usually 100-400 dollars per night more than a moderate. While I feel there is a pretty big jump in quality and space from the value to the moderate, I don't see nearly the same jump from the moderate to the deluxe. If you doing Dopey and you are like me, you may be planning to spend more time at the resorts on some days than at the parks. Consequently, I am willing to pay the extra money for the moderate or even deluxe because of that and will be planning on taking advantage of all that the resorts have to offer.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

camaker said:


> POFQ is my absolute favorite for race weekends. They’ve semi-recently upgraded the food court, the resort is small, minimizing the walking around between races and when buses are shared with POR they stop at POFQ first. The boat to DS is a very pleasant trip, as well.



Lurker checking in and +1ing POFQ.

Building 3 is also pretty sweet with the following caveat: we found the Garden View worth the extra $$$. If you don't go for GV, the room may be facing Epcot, which means your non-racers will hear fireworks every 5 minutes.

Love the boat to DS and its a nice walk to PO RiverSide.


----------



## Dopey 2020

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying




I am now DVC but I’ll add a vote for POFQ. For 6 or 7 trips down that was our go to resort. It’s beautiful, small, not crowded, big pool, only one bus stop, has boat access to Disney Springs, and a fantastic food court area. Look for pool or garden view (I think buildings 2 or 5) to be close to lobby, food, and bus


----------



## Jason Bryer

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Epcot resorts can get you in trouble if you are trying to minimize unnecessary walking before the longer races. Sure, the Boardwalk is next to Epcot, but the park is huge and the walk is still pretty far. So, you might be surprised how quickly you are packing on the miles each day.



I just went back to check my activity app on my iPhone, on marathon day I logged 40.69 miles. I walked an extra half marathon after running one! I was staying at Dolphin.


----------



## lhermiston

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying




I stayed at Pop in 17 and POR in 19. Both were just fine. The drawbacks on POR is it’s spread out and has multiple bus stops, but I love how quiet it is. 

I did get on and off at POFQ a couple of times and really loved the resort. If it works out, I’d like to stay there for whenever my next marathon weekend.


----------



## ashejen

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying



Are you eligible for Shades of Green (military, retired military, DoD civilian)?  It looks like they're booked up on Friday and Saturday nights, but, if you're eligible, this is a great choice in the future...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: Characters kind of freak me out, but I suck it up to fan-girl all over Emperor Palpatine at the SW races! Emperor hugs are the best hugs.


Speaking of creepy characters, have you seen the new Bo Peep? Some serious uncanny valley, just like Disneyland Paris’s Jessica Rabbit. 

“My skin is made of plastic, so the blood washes off easily.”

SAFD: I don’t normally do character meet and greets. I met Ariel in high school once which really seemed to upset my then GF. And I really enjoyed chip and dale at Storyteller two years ago. My goal for marathon weekend is as many meet and greets as I can during the race and try to take  my sweet *** time.

 Readjusting my goals currently, too. I started to get distracted by trying to push for a higher corral goal. My goal is weight loss and not outright (relative) performance and unless I lose this next 40-50#, it’s only gonna hinder performance.


----------



## aalvis

courtneybeth said:


> Let's talk hotels..... DVC properties are booked solid, which is expected because the 11month rule and all that.... but what about booking a traditional hotel. I'm thinking of booking a moderate, probably the Port Orleans. I'm staying at the All Starts Music for an upcoming trip in September but not sure if I want to do a value for Dopey.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 - For those who have stayed at Value and Moderates, which did you like best for quiet, comfort, and all around just enjoyable times.
> 2 - Any specific hotel you recommend?  I know all offer the same things but just wanted to know if there's a preference based on certain things, like food, bed comfort, logistics, etc.
> 3 - I may consider doing a deluxe again but not sure the spend is worth it. Just saying


Sorry if someone already said this and I missed it. Value Resorts do not have hot tubs. Normally I hate hot tubs, but I like soaking in one after a race.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I've stayed at Pop Century, Art of Animation, the All Stars, Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter.  For the Value Resorts, I like Pop Century.  It's newer and I like the rooms.  With the gondolas coming, it will be even better.  Art of Animation was nice too.  I love the Port Orleans resorts and the French Quarter is my favorite hotel to stay.  I love the theming and they have beignets at the food court.  It's also half the size of the other moderate resorts.  If it's just me or going with one of my friends and we're going to spend almost all of our time in the parks, I usually opt for Value.  When I took my daughters last summer, keeping in mind they'd be sharing a bed, I went with POR because of the larger beds.


----------



## rteetz

I have stayed at Pop for two race weekends, Bay Lake Tower, Port Orleans Riverside, Saratoga Springs, and Beach Club. My next race weekend will be at Caribbean Beach. 

I’ve never had any issues with any of them. My favorite was Bay Lake Tower because of the monorail to the start. Beach Club was amazing as well. I’m excited for CBR with the Skyliner.


----------



## kywyldcat03

I have stayed at Pop, CBR, and Coronado Springs for race weekends.  Pop has been my favorite and was most convenient for race weekend.  I was not too fond of CBR as it is very spread out and felt like you had to walk a lot to get anywhere.  At CBR I stayed in the Jamaica area.  I am staying in POP for 2020 Dopey.


----------



## ashejen

aalvis said:


> Sorry if someone already said this and I missed it. Value Resorts do not have hot tubs. Normally I hate hot tubs, but I like soaking in one after a race.


I learned after doing Goofy in 2017 that the hot tubs close when the temps get under 45 degrees (or there abouts)...ugh.  Even at SOG, they follow Disney resort guidance for hot tubs.  I was a little shocked about the hot tubs after skiing many times and the hot tub was the highlight of the afternoon!


----------



## jmasgat

Neon Cactus said:


> When I took my daughters last summer, keeping in mind they'd be sharing a bed, I went with POR because of the larger beds.



The reno at Pop replaced the double beds with queen, which is nice.


----------



## courtneybeth

You guys are soo amazing and thank you for all the feedback. I am definitely leaning towards either POFQ or CBR right now, but if a Deluxe opens up with a "within a threshold" dollar difference I may go for it.

That said - you've made me rethink my Value room for my September Birthday (Not) Surprise trip in 90ish days.  Going to see what I can squeeze into that is not a value. When someone said you can hear through the walls and people sneezing - that makes me worried.


----------



## lhermiston

courtneybeth said:


> You guys are soo amazing and thank you for all the feedback. I am definitely leaning towards either POFQ or CBR right now, but if a Deluxe opens up with a "within a threshold" dollar difference I may go for it.
> 
> That said - you've made me rethink my Value room for my September Birthday (Not) Surprise trip in 90ish days.  Going to see what I can squeeze into that is not a value. When someone said you can hear through the walls and people sneezing - that makes me worried.



I’ve never had sound issues at a value. Do you think you’ll even be there that much? For me, my Disney hotel is largely a place to rest my head between park close and rope drop (though I do appreciate good on site dining).


----------



## mrsg00fy

courtneybeth said:


> You guys are soo amazing and thank you for all the feedback. I am definitely leaning towards either POFQ or CBR right now, but if a Deluxe opens up with a "within a threshold" dollar difference I may go for it.
> 
> That said - you've made me rethink my Value room for my September Birthday (Not) Surprise trip in 90ish days.  Going to see what I can squeeze into that is not a value. When someone said you can hear through the walls and people sneezing - that makes me worried.


We’ve stayed many times at the values and never experienced a noise issue.  In fact our very best race transportation and overall vacation was from the pop. I would not hesitate to book a value for race weekends.  And the renovated pop rooms seem really nice!


----------



## flav

I usually stay at Deluxe when traveling with my family and, if money was no object, would go back to the Beach Club in a heartbeat. For the only race weekend I did (WnD2017), I stayed at Pop in a newly renovated room (queen beds). I actually enjoyed it a lot. With the frig, coffee maker and the two food courts (AoA and Pop), I was able to eat what I wanted when I wanted. That is where I am currently booking for Dopey 2020 and the family is onboard too! I have mixed feelings about the Skyliner, mostly because of DM fear of heights.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: My personal favorite was meeting Moana after the 2017 WDW Marathon. I listened to that playlist nonstop during training and the race. I told her she literally got me through that thing! Or last year when Donald got mad at me for wearing a Mickey shirt to meet him. Love that guy!

For my kids, it would be my youngest meeting Mickey for the first time when she was 2.5. She wouldn't even turn around for the picture because she just wanted to stand there and stare at him!


----------



## steph0808

I have stayed at POR, AS Sports, and AKL for Marathon Weekend. 

Best transportation was AKL - walked out the main door and there was the bus. AS Sports was also good. Had a bad experience at POR but seems to be a fluke. 

We are at Poly for 2020, so I am excited to do the monorail for the race for the first time. Do you also take the monorail back afterwards?


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> I have stayed at POR, AS Sports, and AKL for Marathon Weekend.
> 
> Best transportation was AKL - walked out the main door and there was the bus. AS Sports was also good. Had a bad experience at POR but seems to be a fluke.
> 
> We are at Poly for 2020, so I am excited to do the monorail for the race for the first time. Do you also take the monorail back afterwards?


You can take the monorail back but they also have a bus back.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Re: value resorts. One AoA advantage-family suites have two bathrooms! This was great when DH, DS, DIL, and I all ran marathon weekend. We’ve stayed in all resorts (though not all villas) and have never had a bad stay.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars!

Marathon weekend kicks off in 205 days! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what are your three favorite portions, segments, stops, etc. during any runDisney race? Not to be confused with your favorite runDisney memory, I’m talking about any physical experience on the course available to all runners. Rides, beverage and character stops all count. 

If you haven’t done a runDisney race yet, what are you most looking forward to?

My top three:

1. Main Street, USA; marathon. The crowd, the lights, the castle, nothing compares to running down Main Street, USA. I don’t think I could ever get tired of that experience. 

2. World Showcase; 5K. Like Main Street, USA, I love seeing the World Showcase all lit up before the sunrises. It’s just beautiful. 

3. Hollywood Studios to Epcot, marathon. Not only does the HS to Epcot stretch mean I’m nearly done, it’s also a gorgeous part of the property I wouldn’t typically experience. Crowd support there is great, too. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD - some favorite segments
1. FINALLY starting the race and having fireworks go off after waiting for HOURS to get started -- every race.
2. Turning into Main Street and seeing the Christmas tree and Cinderella Castle all lit up and hearing the cheering crowds
3. Running through the Osborne family Christmas lights during W&D - RIP
4. Hearing the "Hallelujah Choir" at the end of the marathon, meaning I am about to cross the finish line (or actually die and go to heaven, someone said)


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Safd:

3) I love world showcase, as it signifies the end of the race.

2) I also miss the Osborne lights

1) I am really stoked to run up Main Street during marathon weekend.

Edited to correct count down. I have no business teaching my daughter that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

3. MK headed into Tomorrowland. As I've detailed before, Main Street USA has never been my favorite because it is too crowded and hectic. I much prefer walking into MK for the first time during my trip outside of the race setting. The magic hits me much more acutely in those instances. But so many people stop on Main Street that once you clear that mass of humanity it's actually kind of nice being able to run and navigate freely into Tomorrowland.

2. The whole 10K. I just really love the whole course. First half with very wide highway to allow for dispersal of the race participants. Second half awesome running through World Showcase, exiting at the International Gateway, running around the Boardwalk, and re-entering Epcot. Really amazing.

1. Entering Epcot to the Finish of the Marathon. It just doesn't get any better. #1, it's the final mile of a marathon and you're going to finish. #2, awesome crowd support (from most). #3, Cool opportunities afforded by an open park (for all but the fastest of us) including snacks, drinks, pictures, etc. #4, Did I mention you're about to finish a Marathon?

Least favorite?

A two-way tie each with a score of 0 on the experience-added scale:

-Everything after you exit MK during the Half Marathon. There's nothing left but highway, including that exit/entrance ramp and multiple oh so exciting overpasses.

-After exiting AK in the Marathon to WWoS. There's still a lot of race left and that stretch of highway is long and very hot (if the sun is out and temp is over 60). It's hard to keep spirits up during that stretch if things aren't going well. It actually makes WWoS not so bad.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD: In no particular order.....1) Getting to run backstage behind Splash and seeing the parade floats--this is "unseen Disney" and is the kind of thing that makes a race special. 2) Running through World Showcase with all the lights on--just plain beautiful. 3)  The Gospel Choir (in the old days--recently it seems not as good) because the singing is wonderful and it's just around the corner from the finish.


----------



## rteetz

1. Home stretch of the marathon, world showcase. You enter with all the people there cheering, torches are lit, Margarita or beer in hand. Finish up with the choir and the finish. Nothing better. 
2. 5K or 10K, it’s still dark and music is playing with the torches flaring in World Showcase. 
3. Main Street USA, it’s still dark or the sun is just rising and the castle lights are on. It’s a sight to see. 
4. Running through Animal Kingdom in any race. Huge fan of the park and especially during wine and dine when you run through Pandora when it’s dark. You have Everest during the marathon. 

Least favorite...

1. The stretch between AK and ESPN. There just isn’t much of anything. 
2. The waste water treatment plant to AK. You have the smell and the out and back. Not great.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what are your three favorite portions, segments, stops, etc. during any runDisney race?


#1 Running through the Osborne Family Lights. It was nothing short of magical!!! I am so glad I video taped it that last year (2015):



#2 Running through Animal Kingdom at night. It was so beautiful to see the tree of life all lit up and the park has a completely different feel at night.

#3 Seeing my favorite guy on the course. I will always stop for my Best Pal!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: my top three
1) beer or margaritas at Thirsty River 
2) running through World Showcase during the 5/10k with the torches lit and the music going. Wish they’d bring this back to the marathon course. 
3) the quiet & solitude between GF and Animal Kingdom


----------



## Neon Cactus

My top three would be:
1)  The Magic Kingdom.  I love running from the park entry under the railroad and onto Main Street, seeing it lit up with the people cheering us on. 
2)  The baseball stadium at WWoS.  My feet are always hurting by this point but when I get here, I get my second wind and I'm around the field and to the left field foul pole before I know it.  Great adrenaline rush at Mile 20. 
3)  tie between Cars Land at DCA and EPCOT in the Marathon.  Seeing Cars Land all lit up is amazing.  But I love that rush going into EPCOT in the UK with the people cheering and knowing I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Good morning runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon weekend kicks off in 205 days! For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what are your three favorite portions, segments, stops, etc. during any runDisney race? Not to be confused with your favorite runDisney memory, I’m talking about any physical experience on the course available to all runners. Rides, beverage and character stops all count.
> 
> If you haven’t done a runDisney race yet, what are you most looking forward to?
> 
> My top three:
> 
> 1. Main Street, USA; marathon. The crowd, the lights, the castle, nothing compares to running down Main Street, USA. I don’t think I could ever get tired of that experience.
> 
> 2. World Showcase; 5K. Like Main Street, USA, I love seeing the World Showcase all lit up before the sunrises. It’s just beautiful.
> 
> 3. Hollywood Studios to Epcot, marathon. Not only does the HS to Epcot stretch mean I’m nearly done, it’s also a gorgeous part of the property I wouldn’t typically experience. Crowd support there is great, too.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



You pretty much nailed my top 3. I really missed the World Showcase segment of the 5k & 10k running Goofy this past Marathon Weekend.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> 3) the quiet & solitude between GF and Animal Kingdom



I know most people hate this section, but I don't really have bad feelings about this section of the marathon course.  I guess it depends on what you want out of a race.  I am usually working too hard to really care much about the environment on any course (other than the elevation changes and the temp!).  And I find it rhythmically satisfying to be surrounded by other runners and listening to their footfall and their breathing.  It is sort of mesmerizing.  These "empty" stretches really let you feel the race.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> I know most people hate this section, but I don't really have bad feelings about this section of the marathon course.  I guess it depends on what you want out of a race.  I am usually working too hard to really care much about the environment on any course (other than the elevation changes and the temp!).  And I find it rhythmically satisfying to be surrounded by other runners and listening to their footfall and their breathing.  It is sort of mesmerizing.  These "empty" stretches really let you feel the race.



I really love the post-MK stretches of the half and full, as well. There’s a lot to love:

- It’s relatively quiet and serene, which is rare at WDW
- the retired ride vehicles
- it’s a part of the property I wouldn’t otherwise see

The sun was just coming up during the second half of the HM this year and it was just a really great experience. 

I agree with @rteetz that the out and back is a slog and the water treatment facility is less than charming, though with no sense of smell I’m not susceptible to its aroma. 

All said - and fatigue and heat play a roll in this - but I’ll take MK to AK over AK to HS any day of the week.


----------



## steph0808

All for the marathon. 

1. World Showcase. Music, excitement, change of scenery, knowing you are about to finish makes my heart swell.
2. Magic Kingdom entrance- the actual gate. Even with the speed bumps
3. Boardwalk area
4. Running by the deluxe monorail resorts in the dark

Dislike

1. WWOS
2. Half marathon Epcot time this year, didn't like it at all.


----------



## Barca33Runner

steph0808 said:


> 2. Half marathon Epcot time this year, didn't like it at all.



Were we ever really in Epcot?


----------



## apwenger

Well I bit the bullet and signed myself up for the marathon and my wife up for the half! This is going to by my first ever marathon and my wife’s first half marathon in 3 years! She is a trooper and will be about 6 months post-partum from having our son!

 We are super excited!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I am looking forward to
1) Running MK for the first time
2) Meeting characters along the course
3) The start. Those few minutes before my corral fireworks are so exciting (true at any race for me) and then moving 
4) The HS-boardwalk-Epcot especially at night-Finish parts


----------



## LSUfan4444

Ill be at WDW July 3 - July 13 (Polynesian). If anyone else will be around and may want to meet up for a morning run or two, PM me.


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ill be at WDW July 3 - July 13 (Polynesian). If anyone else will be around and may want to meet up for a morning run or two, PM me.


I’ll be in WDW at Saratoga from the 5th-10th. Not sure I want to brave the humidity though. Not used to that.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Top three

1. Running down Main Street during Marathon weekend. I’ve done it doing the princess half as well but nothings beats coming in with the tree still up and the lights still on the castle. 

2. World Showcase during the 5k and 10k in the dark. The torches lit and music blaring is an awesome experience. 

3. World showcase to the finish line for the marathon. I know I’ve mentioned world showcase twice but to me it is a different experience. Something about knowing you have a mile to go and the cast members and spectators cheering you on. Plus they pipe in all the Disney songs that will make you cry.


----------



## lahobbs4

In no particular order:

1. I love the HS part of the Marathon. Hollywood Boulevard is usually full of spectators by the time I get there and it's a fun environment! Plus, I know that I am in the home stretch!!

2. I have to agree with everyone about World Showcase in the dark. The lights on the buildings, the torches, the fact that they play actual Disney music... it's the best

3. I will never NOT cry running down Main Street, so I assume that means it's one of my favorites.

*_honorable mention_* I certainly do not enjoy WWOS, but that wet sponge at the entrance this year may have been my favorite experience during the entire marathon. #sohot


----------



## Disney at Heart

rteetz said:


> I’ll be in WDW at Saratoga from the 5th-10th. Not sure I want to brave the humidity though. Not used to that.


I was there last week. Running is doable if you get up early (6:30-7:00) and run before the heat sets in. DH and I did 5 miles at CBR. We were running by 7:00 and got back to the room, showered, ate breakfast, caught the bus, and still got to HS just after rope drop. Oh, wait, I forgot "get up early" is not what young folks do! 
After HS, we walked over to EPCOT for the afternoon and then saw our last Illuminations. I'll miss it!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> I was there last week. Running is doable if you get up early (6:30-7:00) and run before the heat sets in. DH and I did 5 miles at CBR. We were running by 7:00 and got back to the room, showered, ate breakfast, caught the bus, and still got to HS just after rope drop. Oh, wait, I forgot "get up early" is not what young folks do!
> After HS, we walked over to EPCOT for the afternoon and then saw our last Illuminations. I'll miss it!


Maybe I’ll run a day or two while I’m there. I’ve never actually run at a resort. The early part isn’t easy though


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD:

1. "Running" through the Osborne Lights during W&D when it was a night race. Lots more walking, with occasional sitting, than running, but definitely my favorite stretch of any Disney races.

2. Bear Island Rd. during the Star Wars Half, when it becomes a battle zone, complete with lasers, blasters, and Vader's breathing. ~chills!~

3. Any long, wide stretch of highway - basically World Dr. and Osceola: a couple miles to spread out the crowd, get into a groove and coast.

Bonus addition: the Adventurers' Club character stop in any Disney race. KUNGALOOSH!!


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD:
#1 - My first runDisney race was in 2014 at Disneyland. I signed up for the Dumbo Double Dare. The 10k was my first race and going to be my longest race to date (until the Half Marathon the next day). I had NEVER been to Disney California Adventure. So the first park we ran into was DCA through backstage straight into Radiator Springs. The actual sunrise coming up over the mountains of Radiator Springs brought tears to my eyes. It was so beautiful. I will never ever forget that.
#2 - Always and forever running down Main Street, USA and seeing the castle. Feels every single time.
#3 - Going through World Showcase because they always play the exact right songs you need to be hearing towards the end of the race.
Honorable Mention #4 - The parking lot area after AK during the Marathon this year that was full of people handing out snacks and jello shots. They were my mile 14 lifesavers.

Least favorite:
#1 - That part between WWoS and HS during mile 22 when they played "Sweet Caroline" on repeat. F that part.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

3) I like the long walk to corrals before the marathon. I don't know why - it's like the nervous/excitement in the air or something.
2) I love seeing what animals they have out before entering AK.
1) That whole section of the marathon from HS to the Boardwalk to World Showcase to the finish.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> #1 - That part between WWoS and HS during mile 22 when they played "Sweet Caroline" on repeat. F that part.


BUM BUM BUM


----------



## baxter24

jennamfeo said:


> Least favorite:
> #1 - That part between WWoS and HS during mile 22 when they played "Sweet Caroline" on repeat. F that part.



SAME! Everyone hates on running through WWoS but I dread this section till we get to Hollywood Studios. First I have to run up that hill where that Toy Story soldier is gonna yell at me to keep moving then I get to hear that song over and over again because I feel like I'm dragging. I hate it more than that out and back before AK.


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
1 - Magic Kingdom during the marathon
2 - The Epcot resort area during the 10K
3 - All the character stops. Every single one. Even the ones I don't stop for.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> BUM BUM BUM


Shhh don’t tell @jennamfeo that it’s on my running playlist!!

Disneyland races:
1. Running down Main Street...all the feels
2. Cars Land...either with the sun coming up which is totally magical and worthy of tears or when it’s still dark and all the neon lights are on. 
3. In DCA running while it’s still dark in that area by Grizzly River Run and The Grand Californian....even though the ground tends to be slippery and I have to be super careful not to fall, I just love how peaceful it feels. 

Worst: miles 8-11 just suck no matter what.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Well, although I haven't registered for a race yet, I did reserve a room today. Think I may actually do this again. I currently have Pop and Art reserved and want to cancel one (didn't mean to but Art became available right after I finished Pop). The prices are fairly close, any reason to do one over the other? It seems Art has two double beds whereas Pop has two queen but one is a pull out (not sure how comfortable that is). Thanks in advance.


----------



## jennamfeo

kirstie101 said:


> Shhh don’t tell @jennamfeo that it’s on my running playlist!!


To each their own. Just don't play it at every bar we go to and/or sing it at karaoke to me and we will be just fine *cough @Keels cough*...


----------



## michigandergirl

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, although I haven't registered for a race yet, I did reserve a room today. Think I may actually do this again. I currently have Pop and Art reserved and want to cancel one (didn't mean to but Art became available right after I finished Pop). The prices are fairly close, any reason to do one over the other? It seems Art has two double beds whereas Pop has two queen but one is a pull out (not sure how comfortable that is). Thanks in advance.



I was looking at the same thing. Also wondering if those murphy beds are comfortable...


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> To each their own. Just don't play it at every bar we go to and/or sing it at karaoke to me and we will be just fine *cough @Keels cough*...


SO GOOD SO GOOD SO GOOD


----------



## rteetz

Looked up pricing today for Marathon Weekend 1/8-1/14

King Room at CBR $1841
Standard at Pop $1119
Studio at SSR or OKW $2652
Wilderness Lodge $2723


----------



## Dis5150

Sadly I will not be able to go to Marathon Weekend (or my cruise ) so I am going to unfollow this thread. Otherwise my heart will break a little more every day I see y'all talking about it.


----------



## courtneybeth

Thanks @rteetz for the drop date on the rooms.  *I am booked 1/8-13 at the Port Orleans Riverside - Princess Royal Room. *

Everyone on here was great in sharing their feedback and I appreciate you all in helping me pick my perfect room. I am excited to be surrounded by my favorite characters in a cheesy themed room that is near Disney Springs and close enough for hotel hopping so I can eat and explore. This will be a "no parks trip" and I am psyched to enjoy the other areas that Disney World has to offer.

Huzzah.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Frontier flights are up for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

michigandergirl said:


> 3) I like the long walk to corrals before the marathon. I don't know why - it's like the nervous/excitement in the air or something.



I love this answer. The energy is palpable. Electric.


----------



## jhoannam

Hi runners! So I've been slacking hard.  I need to get back to working out and running regularly, but I'm having trouble wanting to get out of bed. I was so good, but I've lost all motivation. Maybe because it's so humid out or maybe because I haven't signed up for any races. Maybe I need to contact DopeyBadger and start a new plan? What motivates you besides races?


----------



## BuckeyeBama

jhoannam said:


> What motivates you besides races?


I have had enough serious medical conditions that I simply remind myself of the times when I could not run, no matter how much I wished to do so. That gets me out the door.

I don't _HAVE_ to run, I _GET_ to run.


----------



## courtneybeth

jhoannam said:


> What motivates you besides races?



Having a solid goal in mind and a support team. I decided to finally pay for coaching and let me tell you - I know I am not her only client, but she makes me feel like I am. And I get text and message her all I want to and it's amazing!  I've been going through some depression and life changes in the last year and I knew the only thing to get me off the couch and back to training would be accountability. I get a schedule once per week, take it day by day and set small milestones.

Right now, I know I'm getting back to basics as I train for Chicago Marathon (Goal time is 5:29 or faster). She's got me now running 3/1 intervals and my max mileage is about 20 miles per week this week (3, 4, 4, 8) AND I'm taking it slow. I'm running no faster than 13:15-13:30 per mile -- and that's okay because speed matters not right now, unless it's a speed session 

We will support you here if you'd like too!


----------



## DopeyBadger

jhoannam said:


> What motivates you besides races?



A few things:

-I lived an unhealthy lifestyle for most of my life.  I worked really really hard to reverse those effects of a lifetime of bad choices.  I know that if I don't continue to train in some aerobic manner, then it's probably only a matter of time before I slip back to where I was.



-Now that I've picked up the habit of exercise and eating right, I made myself short term and long term goals along the way to stay motivated.  I know I won't be able to check off these goals by not training.  So I continue to push the buttons in an effort to try and complete these items on my list.  I made some goals that were achievable within a few months, a few years, a lifetime, and probably some I'll never achieve.

102 Goals

-I'll echo what @BuckeyeBama said as well.  I've had a few times in my running journey where I _couldn't_ run.  Those are the times that really drive home what a gift it is to have the ability to run on other days.  So I cherish all the days I _get_ to run.

-Lastly, I'm trying to set a good example for my daughter.  In one way, showing her that you shouldn't let other people set your limits.  If you want it, PROVE IT, by doing what is necessary to get it.  Sometimes the things you want in life don't happen instantly, that you might have to work consistently for 7 years and still come up short.  And in another way, by showing her that a healthy diet and regular exercise is just a part of life.  Not something you necessarily have to do, but something that helps keep you healthy.  Help guide her through my actions in a hope that she doesn't make some of the same poor choices I made for many years of my life.


----------



## camaker

jhoannam said:


> What motivates you besides races?



I run to manage my stress. I run to be a happier person. But above all else, I run because I like being this person:



Far more than being this person:


----------



## flav

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, although I haven't registered for a race yet, I did reserve a room today. Think I may actually do this again. I currently have Pop and Art reserved and want to cancel one (didn't mean to but Art became available right after I finished Pop). The prices are fairly close, any reason to do one over the other? It seems Art has two double beds whereas Pop has two queen but one is a pull out (not sure how comfortable that is). Thanks in advance.


I suggest you ask the murphy bed question on the Pop thread but my understanding is that both beds, regular and murphy, have the same matrices. Also, wood floor vs carpet, I think . For me, Queen beds and coffee maker (for that 3AM breakfast) are essentials.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, although I haven't registered for a race yet, I did reserve a room today. Think I may actually do this again. I currently have Pop and Art reserved and want to cancel one (didn't mean to but Art became available right after I finished Pop). The prices are fairly close, any reason to do one over the other? It seems Art has two double beds whereas Pop has two queen but one is a pull out (not sure how comfortable that is). Thanks in advance.


Both beds are the same. One just comes down from the wall to create more space when you aren't sleeping.


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> I’ll be in WDW at Saratoga from the 5th-10th. Not sure I want to brave the humidity though. Not used to that.



I can see that being a problem from those from the great North. DM me if you change your mind. I'm open to run/walking. I am mostly going to be knocking down some shorter runs but at least once I want to knock down something of least least two hours (I don't care about pace for that). Saratoga is a nice option for that too with DS next door.


----------



## lhermiston

jhoannam said:


> Hi runners! So I've been slacking hard.  I need to get back to working out and running regularly, but I'm having trouble wanting to get out of bed. I was so good, but I've lost all motivation. Maybe because it's so humid out or maybe because I haven't signed up for any races. Maybe I need to contact DopeyBadger and start a new plan? What motivates you besides races?



I’ve found that having a race coming up helps. Maybe sign up for something local?


----------



## jhoannam

BuckeyeBama said:


> I don't _HAVE_ to run, I _GET_ to run.


I love this! 


courtneybeth said:


> Having a solid goal in mind and a support team. I decided to finally pay for coaching and let me tell you - I know I am not her only client, but she makes me feel like I am. And I get text and message her all I want to and it's amazing!  I've been going through some depression and life changes in the last year and I knew the only thing to get me off the couch and back to training would be accountability. I get a schedule once per week, take it day by day and set small milestones.
> 
> Right now, I know I'm getting back to basics as I train for Chicago Marathon (Goal time is 5:29 or faster). She's got me now running 3/1 intervals and my max mileage is about 20 miles per week this week (3, 4, 4, 8) AND I'm taking it slow. I'm running no faster than 13:15-13:30 per mile -- and that's okay because speed matters not right now, unless it's a speed session
> 
> We will support you here if you'd like too!


I definitely need the support


DopeyBadger said:


> 102 Goals
> 
> -I'll echo what @BuckeyeBama said as well. I've had a few times in my running journey where I _couldn't_ run. Those are the times that really drive home what a gift it is to have the ability to run on other days. So I cherish all the days I _get_ to run.
> 
> -Lastly, I'm trying to set a good example for my daughter.


Goals are usually my motivators, but thanks to your training plan I broke my half marathon goal by a lot! Your training rocks. 

And I love showing out girls some healthy habits, they don't enjoy running but they enjoy triathlons, they train with DH.



camaker said:


> I run to manage my stress. I run to be a happier person. But above all else, I run because I like being this person:


Being happy and healthy is a great motivation.  Your transformation is amazing! 



lhermiston said:


> I’ve found that having a race coming up helps. Maybe sign up for something local?



I have not, the only races I have planned aren't until October, which means I will probably start training in late July.  

Thanks everyone for your replies, I just need to dig deep and do it. I am much happier when I'm running and exercising regularly. I'm going to start by setting weekly goal.  My goals for the rest of the week are to run Thursday & Saturday, and lift weights on Friday. That should be easy, it's only 3 days.


----------



## steph0808

DopeyBadger said:


> Frontier flights are up for Marathon Weekend.



Thanks for posting this, as I now see Spirit flights are finally open as well. Now to decide if I book now or wait until the prices go down (last time I bought my flights in November and paid $120 for two people round-trip - it was a steal). Right now Spirit says there are only 5 seats left, but not sure I believe that. I'd have to pay about $220 total now. 

Frontier is also cheap (same price almost), but I'd have to drive 45 minutes further through the city and pay for parking.


----------



## Philo2020

Mostly a lurker but have posted a few times and been on the board for a couple of years.  This will be my 3rd Marathon Weekend but my first with my wife (finally suckered her into it ) as she agreed to do race weekend!  Only problem, she wants to do the 5k and 10k (I am doing Dopey again) and the bibs are sold out.  I have found so many TA's but does anyone have a recommendation for one they have used and liked?  If so, can you either PM me or reply here.  

Thanks for any help, there are so many TA choices and while I am frequent traveler, I have never used a TA.


----------



## PrincessV

BuckeyeBama said:


> I don't _HAVE_ to run, I _GET_ to run.


@BuckeyeBama and I are always in agreement on this: I GET to run, so I do. I'm never much help when it comes to motivation stories/tips because I really, truly love to run; I don't need a carrot to do it - having the time, space, and health to be able to run is all the motivation I need!


----------



## michigandergirl

Jason Bryer said:


> Well, although I haven't registered for a race yet, I did reserve a room today. Think I may actually do this again. I currently have Pop and Art reserved and want to cancel one (didn't mean to but Art became available right after I finished Pop). The prices are fairly close, any reason to do one over the other? It seems Art has two double beds whereas Pop has two queen but one is a pull out (not sure how comfortable that is). Thanks in advance.





flav said:


> I suggest you ask the murphy bed question on the Pop thread but my understanding is that both beds, regular and murphy, have the same matrices. Also, wood floor vs carpet, I think . For me, Queen beds and coffee maker (for that 3AM breakfast) are essentials.



I asked on the Pop thread and yes, it sounds like they are the same mattresses. I ended up going with a little mermaid room at AOA for my friend & I.



lhermiston said:


> The energy is palpable.



YES!!!


----------



## lhermiston

Two things:

First, a SAFD callout. I want to mix things up for a few weeks with a Disney/runDisney version of “Would You Rather?” and I’m looking for some submissions. 

For example: Would you rather get a free stay at a Deluxe resort, but not get to go to the parks OR get unlimited fast passes, but have to sleep in your car?

These should be tough decisions (mine isn't the best example, I’m sure you all can do better)!  I’m asking for anyone with ideas to DM them to me and we’ll roll them out over SAFD for the next few weeks. 

Second, does anyone recall when discounted bibs started rolling out last year and what the discounts were? Is it possible to eventually snag a Goofy challenge bib for less than what’s being listed right now? And yes, I know it’s possible no discounts are offered.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Second, does anyone recall when discounted bibs started rolling out last year and what the discounts were? Is it possible to eventually snag a Goofy challenge bib for less than what’s being listed right now? And yes, I know it’s possible no discounts are offered.


Discounts started roughly when the Wine and Dine goodie bags went out as they offered $50 off Dopey and I think like $25-30 off Goofy/marathon. TA discounts are usually pretty late and depend on what the TA needs to offload.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Discounts started roughly when the Wine and Dine goodie bags went out as they offered $50 off Dopey and I think like $25-30 off Goofy/marathon. TA discounts are usually pretty late and depend on what the TA needs to offload.



How does one watch out for/get those discounts? Do you have to book through a specific TA?

And, what’s your opinion on whether Goofy will sell out?


----------



## Nina Y.

I love doing the 10k's at Disney. Did one half and never want to do that again. lol The medals always make the pain worth it.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> How does one watch out for/get those discounts? Do you have to book through a specific TA?
> 
> And, what’s your opinion on whether Goofy will sell out?


The goodie bag discounts are technically only for those running the Wine and Dine races (that is if they offer them again). You just go in through using the link. 

TA discounts all depend on the TA and what they have available. They will vary from TA to TA and some may offer them and some may not. Charities will work the same. 

I do not think Goofy will sell out.


----------



## cavepig

lhermiston said:


> Second, does anyone recall when discounted bibs started rolling out last year and what the discounts were? Is it possible to eventually snag a Goofy challenge bib for less than what’s being listed right now? And yes, I know it’s possible no disco


I wouldn't expect TA discounts on bibs this year.   There was a change in TA bibs and how Disney give them to them.  They all took from the same pool of bibs so as far as I know weren't given an allotment that they could be stuck with if not sold, meaning no fire sales to ditch them most likely.  Just my thinking on it.


----------



## Jason Bryer

michigandergirl said:


> I asked on the Pop thread and yes, it sounds like they are the same mattresses. I ended up going with a little mermaid room at AOA for my friend & I.



Thanks. I'll probably stick with AOA even though they are only double beds. I've never stayed there but have stayed at Pop. Nice to change it up.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Thanks. I'll probably stick with AOA even though they are only double beds. I've never stayed there but have stayed at Pop. Nice to change it up.


I have never done AoA but I will say I love the new Pop rooms. I have heard the AoA LM rooms are starting to see some wear and tear. Either way a good choice.


----------



## Jason Bryer

rteetz said:


> I have never done AoA but I will say I love the new Pop rooms. I have heard the AoA LM rooms are starting to see some wear and tear. Either way a good choice.



Oh boy, now I'm not sure. I still have a room at both reserved but would like to cancel one soon. I hope to know this weekend whether our friends will join us. If they do, maybe Pop would be better with newer rooms and queen size beds.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Oh boy, now I'm not sure. I still have a room at both reserved but would like to cancel one soon. I hope to know this weekend whether our friends will join us. If they do, maybe Pop would be better with newer rooms and queen size beds.


If location is a factor too, LM rooms are the furthest from the lobby. Obviously if you are a big LM fan I would stick with that but its really up to you.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> I do not think Goofy will sell out.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Second, does anyone recall when discounted bibs started rolling out last year and what the discounts were? Is it possible to eventually snag a Goofy challenge bib for less than what’s being listed right now? And yes, I know it’s possible no discounts are offered.


Only Dopey bibs from TAs were significantly discounted last year. They were offered the first week of November but there was still a room and park ticket requirement (waived if you were AP). Towards the end of November, they were able to waive the room requirement if you had a DVC reservation or were local.  Just checked my emails and on November 23, Goofy was $350 inclusive, so a $60 savings but you still had to book a room and purchase tickets through them.


----------



## michigandergirl

Jason Bryer said:


> Thanks. I'll probably stick with AOA even though they are only double beds. I've never stayed there but have stayed at Pop. Nice to change it up.


I have stayed at AOA and we had a great stay. The theming is adorable.



rteetz said:


> If location is a factor too, LM rooms are the furthest from the lobby. Obviously if you are a big LM fan I would stick with that but its really up to you.


 
The LM rooms are the farthest from the lobby, but honestly it is not that far. I've had much longer walks at POR and other resorts.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> Two things:
> 
> First, a SAFD callout. I want to mix things up for a few weeks with a Disney/runDisney version of “Would You Rather?” and I’m looking for some submissions.
> 
> For example: Would you rather get a free stay at a Deluxe resort, but not get to go to the parks OR get unlimited fast passes, but have to sleep in your car?
> 
> These should be tough decisions (mine isn't the best example, I’m sure you all can do better)!  I’m asking for anyone with ideas to DM them to me and we’ll roll them out over SAFD for the next few weeks.
> 
> Second, does anyone recall when discounted bibs started rolling out last year and what the discounts were? Is it possible to eventually snag a Goofy challenge bib for less than what’s being listed right now? And yes, I know it’s possible no discounts are offered.


I got a discount code for the marathon weekend and Star Wars races last year in my goody bag for the RnR Philly race in September. It was $50 off Dopey or Goofy and, I’m not sure, but I think $35 off the marathon on marathon weekend. I don’t know if other RnR races did that.
Edited to add I remembered wrong it wasn’t in the official goody bag it was in the bags runDisney was handing out at the expo.


----------



## courtneybeth

Got my post-race massage booked at Senses at Grand Floridian.  Once I complete 48.6 miles, I'm off to get an 80 minute massage at 3pm. 
Note: You can start booking your pampering NOW.

I'm anticipating finishing the race around 12:30 if I take my time and hit the start around 6am. Then I can take a bus to Grand Floridian, have a quick bite to eat at some counter service/quick service and be ready to shower and relax in a robe


----------



## Professor_Cookie

jhoannam said:


> Hi runners! So I've been slacking hard.  I need to get back to working out and running regularly, but I'm having trouble wanting to get out of bed. I was so good, but I've lost all motivation. Maybe because it's so humid out or maybe because I haven't signed up for any races. Maybe I need to contact DopeyBadger and start a new plan? What motivates you besides races?


Playing in the dirt. The uphill part of trails reminds me of skinning uphill on my splitboard, the downhills are reminiscent of riding downhill, what with having to navigate a line and all.  And falling. Although falling in the snow hurts a bit less, and bleeds a lot less.


----------



## IamTrike

camaker said:


> I run to manage my stress. I run to be a happier person. But above all else, I run because I like being this person:
> 
> View attachment 410071
> 
> Far more than being this person:
> 
> View attachment 410070


You and Dopey Badger both have amazing transformations.  Also we are always better when we have a dog.


----------



## kirstie101

Have any of you ever done a training program through your local running store? Was it worth it? I'm considering signing up for one through my local Fleet Feet for the fall half I'm registered for. Price increases tomorrow so gotta figure it out today. The two group runs per week start on the trail behind the store which is only a 15 minute drive from my house....but theres also a creek trail behind my house that I can be on in 30 seconds after walking out the door. I've been very spoiled. But I do like the idea of getting to try different fuels during the long runs, tips on form and pacing.....


----------



## MissLiss279

kirstie101 said:


> Have any of you ever done a training program through your local running store? Was it worth it? I'm considering signing up for one through my local Fleet Feet for the fall half I'm registered for. Price increases tomorrow so gotta figure it out today. The two group runs per week start on the trail behind the store which is only a 15 minute drive from my house....but theres also a creek trail behind my house that I can be on in 30 seconds after walking out the door. I've been very spoiled. But I do like the idea of getting to try different fuels during the long runs, tips on form and pacing.....


Yes! I have ran with my local Fleet Feet store since I started running in 2014 (although it wasn’t a Fleet Feet at the time). I love having groups to run with and having a supported long run with places to refill water. Even though I have been using a @DopeyBadger plan the last few training sessions, I still sign up for the group. I have made so many good friends through their training programs, and can usually find someone to run my other runs with.


----------



## kirstie101

MissLiss279 said:


> Yes! I have ran with my local Fleet Feet store since I started running in 2014 (although it wasn’t a Fleet Feet at the time). I love having groups to run with and having a supported long run with places to refill water. Even though I have been using a @DopeyBadger plan the last few training sessions, I still sign up for the group. I have made so many good friends through their training programs, and can usually find someone to run my other runs with.


Thank you!!! Exactly what I needed to hear!


----------



## Mick1613

Doing my first Dopey in 2020 and the second on in Orlando. Did the Dark side challenge. Coming over from The Netherlands with a friend so pretty excited for this one. Doing Pais over 91 days, 5, 10 and the half. But the whole marathon wil be the first one. Great to see and read how you are preparing for the run and reading the tips.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Around Pa:
DH here:  updated my POT this morning.
DW registered for her goal 10-miler to get POT for the half.
We're booked at BW.  Actually booked at Swan also.  We'll see if Disney releases any discounts. 
Waiting for any info on Race Retreat and SWA flight schedule.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

It’s summer now, so what’s your favorite way to cool off at Disney?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> It’s summer now, so what’s your favorite way to cool off at Disney?



A super-size slushie from the champagne cart at France.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> It’s summer now, so what’s your favorite way to cool off at Disney?


I don’t usually spend much time at a pool since I’m at Disney and I have a pool at home but that would be one way. Splash mountain is a good option. I have to mention Country Bear Jamboree for obvious reasons as it’s a favorite of mine. 

To bounce off of what @FFigawi said the ice cream martini in France is pretty amazing. Can’t go wrong with a Dole Whip and now I can have one with rum


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Depends on the park

Epcot: My favorite ways to cool off, Gran Fiesta Tour or Impressions de France. Nearly 100% reliable to get me into the A/C with minimal waits and personal sentimental favorite attractions. I also like walking around Mitsukoshi for a nice A/C break.

AK: Twist waffle cone from Anandapur Ice Cream Truck. Getting twist soft serve works for me anywhere.

MK: Peter Pan Float from Storybook Treats. My current favorite snack at the parks. So good and very refreshing.

HS: Can’t think of many ways to cool down here. Most of the queues are outdoors and almost everything has a pretty substantial wait. I’ll double back to grabbing some soft serve from Epic Eats (formerly Oasis Canteen) and sitting in the shade for Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Either lots of indoor attractions or water rides like Kali or Splash Mountain or go to one of the water parks.  Also getting soaked in an afternoon thunderstorm because even though I brought a poncho, I left it in the hotel room because I didn’t want to carry it around all day.  And occasionally a pool when I’m with the family and get forced to take a break from the parks.  Food wise, Dole  Whips, kaki gori, or a frozen alcoholic drink from EPCOT.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> It’s summer now, so what’s your favorite way to cool off at Disney?


My favorite way to cool off at WDW will solve @Barca33Runner ’s HS dilemma, Voyage of the Little Mermaid. Cool refreshing mist and indoor air-conditioned seating! Of course Splash is a great choice for MK and Kali River Rapids for AK. Epcot has so many indoor air-condoned water rides (Grand Fiesta, Frozen, Living with the Land) and movies or shows (although some are standing room only).

Another favorite way to cool off in WDW’s heat and humidity is hydration! As runners, we all have our favorite electrolyte drinks, mine is nuun. I like to hydrate throughout the day and enjoy my tour of WDW restrooms (a good question for another day...because I know we all have favorites and know of restrooms to avoid...) Then, I can feel safe hydrating in other ways too.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: When I get too hot, I duck into any shop for an A/C blast. Lame but effective.


----------



## Barca33Runner

CDKG said:


> My favorite way to cool off at WDW will solve @Barca33Runner ’s HS dilemma, Voyage of the Little Mermaid. Cool refreshing mist and indoor air-conditioned seating!



I thought of it, but I can never hit the showtimes at the right moment. I end up standing outdoors in the queue too long .

I also considered Muppets 3D, but that's really my best place for a nap. Something about those glasses and the dark and my eyes just say, "Nope." I've never made it through that entire show without falling asleep. I'm asleep at the opening sight gag with the doorknob and wake up when they blow a hole in the theater. I have no idea what happens in between.


----------



## KevM

SheHulk said:


> SAFD: When I get too hot, I duck into any shop for an A/C blast. Lame but effective.



Same.  At MK my favorite to drop into is Crystal Arts.  At Epcot,  Mouse Gears, Art of Disney, or any of the WS stores.  No particular favorites at HS or AK.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> It’s summer now, so what’s your favorite way to cool off at Disney?



MK:  Take a nice cool ride in the dark. Haunted Mansion or Pirates. 
AK:  Just being here tends to be a cool down with the nice shaded walkways that tend to have a breeze. Na’vi River Journey is a nice dark, cool ride, too. 
EP:  Italian Margaritas plus ducking into World Showcase shops
HS:  Just shop, I guess.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: 
Favorite ride to cool down is Grizzly River Run! Favorite treat to cool down with is an ice cream cone on Main Street!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: ummm, it snowed here two nights ago and I had to put on a long sleeve thermal for my run yesterday. If any of y’all want to send a little heat my way I would really appreciate it.

But to seriously answer your question, dole whip.


----------



## dobball23

I am staying at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend. Are there any guesses if the Skyliner will be operating in the mornings? I'm thinking it could be a good option for my parents to use to watch the 10K and/or the Marathon from the Boardwalk area, if they wish. They could take the Skyliner from Pop to the International Gateway, if it is operational.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Dole Whip for the win!

@Professor_Cookie - will gladly send as much heat and humidity as North Carolina can spare.....which is a boatload!


----------



## kirstie101

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD: ummm, it snowed here two nights ago and I had to put on a long sleeve thermal for my run yesterday. If any of y’all want to send a little heat my way I would really appreciate it.
> 
> But to seriously answer your question, dole whip.



I’ll volunteer some heat! Its a dry heat at least but man it’s hot out there. 

And yea dole whip is another good one!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Ill take ya up on the dry heat. That’s what we should have here now. I’ll pass on the humidity. I’m so glad to not be east of the Rockies anymore.


baxter24 said:


> SAFD: Dole Whip for the win!
> 
> @Professor_Cookie - will gladly send as much heat and humidity as North Carolina can spare.....which is a boatload!





kirstie101 said:


> I’ll volunteer some heat! Its a dry heat at least but man it’s hot out there.
> 
> And yea dole whip is another good one!


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Professor_Cookie said:


> I’m so glad to not be east of the Rockies anymore.


Says the guy dealing with snow in the summer.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> SAFD: Dole Whip for the win!
> 
> @Professor_Cookie - will gladly send as much heat and humidity as North Carolina can spare.....which is a boatload!



Seconded. Although this weekend wasn’t too bad. Supposed to start smoking again tomorrow.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

BuckeyeBama said:


> Says the gut dealing with snow in the summer.


Touché.


----------



## rteetz

dobball23 said:


> I am staying at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend. Are there any guesses if the Skyliner will be operating in the mornings? I'm thinking it could be a good option for my parents to use to watch the 10K and/or the Marathon from the Boardwalk area, if they wish. They could take the Skyliner from Pop to the International Gateway, if it is operational.


Considering there isn't an opening date yet we don't know what their operating times are.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Our afternoons at Disney are spent at the pool...and the pool bar.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Afternoons are for naps or lounge visits.


----------



## flav

SAFD: A mix of good hydration including Dole Whip, AC lunches, pool time and the occasional rain pour in August! But one of our best traditions is to spend a week at the beach before going to WDW, this way we are acclimated to the humid heat and to being together 24/7.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I was waiting until I knew for sure it would work out, but I'm registered for the 1/2 marathon!  I knew this year was not going to work out for marathon training, but I just can't pass up the race weekend completely.  It will be interesting to see how running the "non marquee event" feels like. I think I'll just be happy to participate! Booked at Pop for a couple of solo days and then hubby and friends will join me


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *Floridian here... best way to keep cool in the summer? A Silver AP that blocks out the hottest months of the year. BAM!  When we have done parks in the summer, we just avoided daytime by sleeping late and hitting the parks at night. Actually, that's pretty much how we spend our summers in general, not just at WDW lol!


----------



## LadyKnight

FFigawi said:


> Never too early to get started on the discussion for next year, right?
> 
> Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend will be held on January 8th-12th, 2020. Registration opens April 16th.



New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?


----------



## camaker

LadyKnight said:


> New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?



You will receive a dry fit shirt for each race (and each challenge, if applicable) as part of your registration.  That being said, it's better to bring something that you are comfortable running in rather than planning to race in a new, unfamiliar shirt.


----------



## FFigawi

LadyKnight said:


> New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?



I'll echo what @camaker said and strongly encourage you to bring and wear the running clothes you normally wear during training. Nothing new on race day is a good mantra for a reason. The last thing you want is to wear the race shirt and find out at mile 16 of the full that it causes chafing problems.


----------



## aalvis

FFigawi said:


> I'll echo what @camaker said and strongly encourage you to bring and wear the running clothes you normally wear during training. Nothing new on race day is a good mantra for a reason. The last thing you want is to wear the race shirt and find out at mile 16 of the full that it causes chafing problems.


I am surprised how many people I see wearing race shirts to the race.  Not only is it something new, but I personally think it is bad luck.


----------



## rteetz

aalvis said:


> I am surprised how many people I see wearing race shirts to the race.  Not only is it something new, but I personally think it is bad luck.


I don't see too much of a problem with them at the actual race but I think people who wear them before the race are crazy. Like Dopey this year so many were wearing them at the expo.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I don't see too much of a problem with them at the actual race but I think people who wear them before the race are crazy. Like Dopey this year so many were wearing them at the expo.


I always find this wearing of the race shirts at the expo before any races have been run perplexing. Don't they already have a shirt on? Are they adding a layer on top because they're chilly and forgot to bring an extra shirt/jacket/sweater? Is it an excited "Hey, I'm going to run this race!!" advertisement? Whyyy???? I really want to know lol!


----------



## aalvis

PrincessV said:


> I always find this wearing of the race shirts at the expo before any races have been run perplexing. Don't they already have a shirt on? Are they adding a layer on top because they're chilly and forgot to bring an extra shirt/jacket/sweater? Is it an excited "Hey, I'm going to run this race!!" advertisement? Whyyy???? I really want to know lol!


That is weird to wear it to the expo...I think it is probably an excitement thing.  I have seen people wearing "I Did It" shirts to the race.  I think that is extra bad luck.


----------



## kirstie101

Sooo upset! American Airlines changed my flight! I was taking the red eye and arriving in Orlando at 10:40 on Wednesday morning! They cancelled the red eye and have me on the earliest flight out but that still doesn't put me into Orlando until 4:40pm! Ugh. Can't wait to call them and try to cancel without a fee!


----------



## drummerwife

aalvis said:


> That is weird to wear it to the expo...I think it is probably an excitement thing. * I have seen people wearing "I Did It" shirts to the race.  I think that is extra bad luck.*


I can’t agree with this sentiment more. While running the marathon in 2014 (I did Dopey), I passed a man wearing an “I Did it” shirt for the Dopey Challenge sitting at a medical tent about mile 21. I don’t know if he finished or not, I really hope he did, but my first thought was “why would you tempt fate like that”.


----------



## lhermiston

LadyKnight said:


> New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?



I’ll echo the never wear something new on race day sentiment and add the shirts, while long sleeve, would not have been warm enough for most people several mornings of Dope this year and the last 3 marathons. Definitely bring your own gear and pack for all weather. 

And count me among those too superstitious to wear race shirts until after the race.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’ll echo the never wear something new on race day sentiment and add the shirts, while long sleeve, would not have been warm enough for most people several mornings of Dope this year and the last 3 marathons. Definitely bring your own gear and pack for all weather.
> 
> *And count me among those too superstitious to wear race shirts until after the race.*



Me too! I'm even hesitant to buy jackets and other items when I travel to a race like Comrades for fear of jinxing myself and not finishing.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Wearing the shirt of the exact race you are doing is a little, uhhh, ummmm, weird.


----------



## jmasgat

kirstie101 said:


> Sooo upset! American Airlines changed my flight! I was taking the red eye and arriving in Orlando at 10:40 on Wednesday morning! They cancelled the red eye and have me on the earliest flight out but that still doesn't put me into Orlando until 4:40pm! Ugh. Can't wait to call them and try to cancel without a fee!



You should easily be able to change with that flight arrival time difference--and you should be able to pick same class (e.g. Main Cabin) with no fare class difference +/_ one day.  You might also be able to cancel without penalty if no flight works for you. Call and be persistent (but polite!)


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Me too! I'm even hesitant to buy jackets and other items when I travel to a race like Comrades for fear of jinxing myself and not finishing.



This is pretty much the reason I’ll never buy any “I Did It” merch. I think I’ve even told my wife that if she bought any for me, to keep it a secret until I finished and give it away if I didn’t.


----------



## Jason Bryer

aalvis said:


> I am surprised how many people I see wearing race shirts to the race.  Not only is it something new, but I personally think it is bad luck.



I don't really believe in luck so won't say anything else about that. If you look at my avatar you'll see I'm wearing a race shirt. I typically don't but I had my favorite short sleeve shirt underneath and the race was cooler than I planned for and since I had a new long sleeve shirt I decided last minute to wear it. I honestly thought I was going to hand it off to my wife around the Grand Floridian but ended up wearing the entire race.

Now, I would never wear a "I did it" shirt before actually "doing it" since until then, it is a lie.


----------



## flav

LadyKnight said:


> New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?


So far, yes, they are Champion brand dry-fit shirts. I personally like them a lot for running.


Jason Bryer said:


> Now, I would never wear a "I did it" shirt before actually "doing it" since until then, it is a lie.


Plus, while the race shirts are tech material, aren’t the “I did it” shirts made of cotton?!


----------



## aalvis

Does anyone have a sizing chart for the preorder jackets? I want one for marathon weekend... even though I won't wear it pre- race.  Also, what is the current policy...can you return them or switch sizes? I tried to find an answer, but found conflicting information.


----------



## kirstie101

jmasgat said:


> You should easily be able to change with that flight arrival time difference--and you should be able to pick same class (e.g. Main Cabin) with no fare class difference +/_ one day.  You might also be able to cancel without penalty if no flight works for you. Call and be persistent (but polite!)


I was able to change to something that might actually work better in the long run. Getting in closer to 9am on Wednesday now. Also
Flying home a little earlier which I kinda wanted anyway.


----------



## aalvis

Jason Bryer said:


> I don't really believe in luck so won't say anything else about that. If you look at my avatar you'll see I'm wearing a race shirt. I typically don't but I had my favorite short sleeve shirt underneath and the race was cooler than I planned for and since I had a new long sleeve shirt I decided last minute to wear it. I honestly thought I was going to hand it off to my wife around the Grand Floridian but ended up wearing the entire race.
> 
> Now, I would never wear a "I did it" shirt before actually "doing it" since until then, it is a lie.


Well, that is a legitimate reason to wear it!


----------



## PrincessV

+1 for not having any feelings about ill-luck or bad juju from wearing a race shirt for its actual race, or for buying "I did it!" merch before racing, or any of that. I don't wear race shirts for their respective races because 1. I'm very allergic to fabric dyes and coatings and have to launder clothes before wearing, and 2. I don't like the fit or feel of rD race shirts: I'll wear them after a race to celebrate (after laundering!), but that's usually the one and only time. 

I will say that some local races near me really encourage folks to wear the race shirts for the race because they like the spirit of it and it makes for great photo ops when the're a sea of runners in the same shirt!


----------



## Neon Cactus

drummerwife said:


> I can’t agree with this sentiment more. While running the marathon in 2014 (I did Dopey), I passed a man wearing an “I Did it” shirt for the Dopey Challenge sitting at a medical tent about mile 21. I don’t know if he finished or not, I really hope he did, but my first thought was “why would you tempt fate like that”.



I did buy an I Did It shirt at the Expo before my first marathon, just because I was pretty sure I'd finish and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it after the race.  But I didn't wear it until after I finished.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Neon Cactus said:


> I did buy an I Did It shirt at the Expo before my first marathon, just because I was pretty sure I'd finish and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it after the race.  But I didn't wear it until after I finished.



I am probably going to want a Dopey "I did it" shirt (for my first Dopey). My thought is I would buy it at the expo to ensure I get the size I want but of course not wear it until I actually do it. If for some reason I don't, that's what eBay is for.


----------



## Kerry1957

Professor_Cookie said:


> Wearing the shirt of the exact race you are doing is a little, uhhh, ummmm, weird.




Here is the one exception. I run the Big10K every year. Each runner chooses the shirt of the school they want to represent, and about 99% of the 8,000 wear it for the race. I alternate between Purdue where I went for my first two undergrad years, Northwestern where I went to grad school, and Illinois where my daughter did her undergrad and grad studies.


----------



## MissLiss279

Jason Bryer said:


> I am probably going to want a Dopey "I did it" shirt (for my first Dopey). My thought is I would buy it at the expo to ensure I get the size I want but of course not wear it until I actually do it. If for some reason I don't, that's what eBay is for.


Not trying to jinx you or anything, but anything you purchase from the runDisney booths at the expo should be able to be returned to any Disney merchandise location on property (even at your resort).


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

I am totally paranoid about wearing the race t-shirt before or during the race, but all the power to those that do not have such superstitions. Because of this superstition, I never buy anything at the expo other than something like a coffee cup...and every year I regret it!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Kerry1957 said:


> View attachment 411609
> 
> Here is the one exception. I run the Big10K every year. Each runner chooses the shirt of the school they want to represent, and about 99% of the 8,000 wear it for the race. I alternate between Purdue where I went for my first two undergrad years, Northwestern where I went to grad school, and Illinois where my daughter did her undergrad and grad studies.


Fair play.

We were told we had to wear the race shirt for the red bull 400, and apparently we didn’t. The really fast guys and gals weren’t even wearing shirts. I felt so awkward.


----------



## drummerwife

Neon Cactus said:


> I did buy an I Did It shirt at the Expo before my first marathon, just because I was pretty sure I'd finish and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it after the race.  But I didn't wear it until after I finished.


I have no problem with buying an “I Did It” shirt (or any “I Did It” merchandise) before the race has run. I also bought the “I Did It” shirt at the expo, but I waited until Monday to proudly wear it as I hobbled around the parks.


----------



## ashejen

aalvis said:


> I am surprised how many people I see wearing race shirts to the race.  Not only is it something new, but I personally think it is bad luck.



The only time I've ever worn the race shirt during the race was 2018 Goofy..it was so stinking cold that I wore the actual Goofy shirt (since it was white) under my Mary Poppins costume for the half marathon.  I felt weird wearing it since the races hadn't been completed yet and I was hoping i wasn't jinxing myself. ;-)


----------



## SarahDisney

I run a lot of races put on by the same company, so the shirts for all the races are pretty much the same (it's just a question of long sleeves vs short sleeves). So those I'd maybe wear for the race since I already know how they fit ... I just don't particularly want to be wearing the same shirt has half of the other runners.
I get that people think it's bad luck ... I just personally don't. My primary concern is just comfort (with the whole "same outfit as everyone else" thing as a secondary concern ... that's part of why I'm not completely attached to the idea of a costume that matches the race theme).

What I don't understand is wearing another race's shirt to a race. Really? Why would you wear a shirt that has nothing to do with the race you're running? That I don't get at all.


----------



## michigandergirl

ashejen said:


> The only time I've ever worn the race shirt during the race was 2018 Goofy..it was so stinking cold that I wore the actual Goofy shirt (since it was white) under my Mary Poppins costume for the half marathon.  I felt weird wearing it since the races hadn't been completed yet and I was hoping i wasn't jinxing myself. ;-)



I did the same thing! I wore the white Goofy shirt under my Incredibles tank. I don't think anybody was prepared for that kind of cold that year. I am planning on bringing the white Goofy shirt with me just in case it's cold again in 2020 (I hope not).


----------



## rteetz

10K is back open!


----------



## FFigawi

SarahDisney said:


> I run a lot of races put on by the same company, so the shirts for all the races are pretty much the same (it's just a question of long sleeves vs short sleeves). So those I'd maybe wear for the race since I already know how they fit ... I just don't particularly want to be wearing the same shirt has half of the other runners.
> I get that people think it's bad luck ... I just personally don't. My primary concern is just comfort (with the whole "same outfit as everyone else" thing as a secondary concern ... that's part of why I'm not completely attached to the idea of a costume that matches the race theme).
> 
> What I don't understand is wearing another race's shirt to a race. Really? Why would you wear a shirt that has nothing to do with the race you're running? That I don't get at all.



Comfort and familiarity? Maybe they train in shirts they receive from races rather than buying their own, and want to stick with what works.


----------



## BigEeyore

PrincessV said:


> I always find this wearing of the race shirts at the expo before any races have been run perplexing. Don't they already have a shirt on? Are they adding a layer on top because they're chilly and forgot to bring an extra shirt/jacket/sweater? Is it an excited "Hey, I'm going to run this race!!" advertisement? Whyyy???? I really want to know lol!


Sooo true!  I will be walking into packet pick up, and see people leaving wearing the race shirts that they JUST picked up! Totally don't get it!

And it is 100% bad juju to wear the race shirt either before or during the race, and I don't get it at ALL.  I mean, did you forget to pack your running clothes for a race weekend??


----------



## SarahDisney

FFigawi said:


> Comfort and familiarity? Maybe they train in shirts they receive from races rather than buying their own, and want to stick with what works.



Fair point.
Although that does beg the question of what did they train in for their first race ... but it's possible they just don't have those early training outfits anymore. Not everyone is as much of a packrat as I am, probably.

Still not something I would ever do, but I grant that it makes sense to some people.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> What I don't understand is wearing another race's shirt to a race. Really? Why would you wear a shirt that has nothing to do with the race you're running? That I don't get at all.



I have done this for all the ultras that I have run.  Basically, it comes down to comfort, convenience and (lack of) caring.  I normally run races in InkNBurn shirts, as I really like the feel of them.  For the ultras, however, I have needed to run in my hydration vest, which has a tendency to rub the shirt underneath it.  I'm not going to let that happen to my InB shirts, so the next best thing I have for comfort is a Brooks tech shirt that I got for running a RnR Raleigh race.  I don't care about the appearance of that shirt, so I wear it instead.


----------



## lhermiston

SarahDisney said:


> Fair point.
> Although that does beg the question of what did they train in for their first race ... but it's possible they just don't have those early training outfits anymore. Not everyone is as much of a packrat as I am, probably.
> 
> Still not something I would ever do, but I grant that it makes sense to some people.



There’s a learning curve, too. When I started running again 10+ years ago, I ran in cotton T-shirts, blown out shoes, no compression gear. I didn’t start wearing tech shirts until I finished a race or two and didn’t really settle into running gear I’m really comfortable in until the last 3-5 years.


----------



## run.minnie.miles

SarahDisney said:


> What I don't understand is wearing another race's shirt to a race. Really? Why would you wear a shirt that has nothing to do with the race you're running? That I don't get at all.


There was a guy wearing a Disney marathon shirt during a local half I did and it was a good conversation starter for the 2 min we ran by each other.  So although I've never done it, I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> I’ll echo the never wear something new on race day sentiment and add the shirts, while long sleeve, would not have been warm enough for most people several mornings of Dope this year and the last 3 marathons. Definitely bring your own gear and pack for all weather.
> 
> And count me among those too superstitious to wear race shirts until after the race.


I won't even buy an "I did it!" shirt until I have actually done it. That is why I don't buy any rD ones - the expo is not open after the races are done. Had a number of friends who bought those shirts for the half that was canceled a few years ago. I asked then what they were going to do with them now.


----------



## roxymama

Roxy rule: I can endure a new shirt for a 5k, but 10k+ is pushing it unless its a brand I always wear.  

I'm on the "don't believe in luck" bandwagon when it comes to the race shirt topic.  An actual shirt is not going to make you not finish a race.  And if a tornado hits, it wasn't the shirts fault.
HOWEVER... I do believe in the power of race brain and so if wearing that shirt for that race gives you a positive mental edge that helps you mentally tell yourself that you will finish the race...then wear it!  If wearing the shirt gives you a negative mental state that causes you to think bad thoughts and push you towards giving up...don't wear it.   If shirts don't do anything to your mental state, then do or do not wear the shirt.  

I personally like seeing shirts from other races because paying attention to what other people are wearing and where they might be from etc. is one thing that keeps my mind occupied during long/hard stretches of races. It's fun to see someone from a race I've ran.
Fun fact: passing someone who has a boston jacket or ironman tatoo is most fun...for a little bit before they inevitably pass me.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SarahDisney said:


> What I don't understand is wearing another race's shirt to a race. Really? Why would you wear a shirt that has nothing to do with the race you're running? That I don't get at all.



A lack of shirts you are willing to put pin holes in. A shirt you do not like the logo \color of and want to wear out. Still having more cotton than tech shirts in the drawer. Needing to stand out and picking a shirt color that clashes with the color of the race shirt. I have a green shirt from last fall that is a fine shirt, I just  really do not like the all the printing on it - and it is shrinking  for some weird reason - so it has become my go to race shirt in order to wear it out.


----------



## Smilelea

Neon Cactus said:


> I did buy an I Did It shirt at the Expo before my first marathon, just because I was pretty sure I'd finish and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it after the race.  But I didn't wear it until after I finished.



This was me for my first half this year. It was my first. Not finishing was not an option. And I really wanted the shirt. I absolutely did not wear it until after the race.


----------



## Disney at Heart

I always “earn” my race shirt before I wear it. Besides, if I wear it during the race, it’s too sweaty and stinky to wear in the parks AFTER the race!

At last year’s Atlanta Thanksgiving half, I ran near a woman wearing a Disney marathon shirt. It definitely gave us something to talk about! So I have no problem with people wearing race shirts from a previous race.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Another one for the after you’ve run camp. I like to head back and shower post race then wear the race shirt and medal out to the parks, specifically for any photopass ride where I can hold up the medal so that I get a different picture for each Disney run.
Although I did by a marathon weekend jacket so I wouldn’t miss out, I just waited until Monday to wear it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I wore my previous year half shirt for the half marathon a couple years ago. The weather was a little cooler than I expected and I wanted something with long sleeves. I knew it would be fine for the race, if a little odd.

I never get “I Did It” shirts. I don’t know, I wouldn’t wear a race shirt if I didn’t finish the race so every race shirt implies “I Did It.” I’ve never felt it was a great slogan either; it feels a little condescending and undermines the achievement imo.

I do wear one specific race shirt before finishing the race. It has never been bad luck so far. Because the 5k shirt for Marathon Weekend is a hard, hot, uncomfortable, ill-fitting cotton monstrosity, I am forced to improvise on Thursday after the 5k (yes, I’m basic; I like wearing my race shirts the day after I finish the race at Disney). The Goofy shirt doesn’t have a great spot in the rotation as it gets pushed by both the Marathon shirt and Dopey shirt on Sunday and Monday, so I usually wear it on Thursday.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

rteetz said:


> 10K is back open!



If it was open , it’s closed again... I wonder if the longer races are selling slower than they may have expected. I kind of gauge this hotel availability. During the past few years most of the hotels started filling up quickly after they went online, but last year I noticed certain resorts that filled right away  took longer. This year, I have found it even easier to find rooms-availability for Wednesday to Friday for some resorts have closed out room categories really fast but a ton of categories are available for the rest of the weekend. Or...maybe I just never noticed. Also, they seem to be waiting to open up cheer squad and race retreat, which I am not sure what that means.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyslowrunner said:


> If it was open , it’s closed again... I wonder if the longer races are selling slower than they may have expected. I kind of gauge this hotel availability. During the past few years most of the hotels started filling up quickly after they went online, but last year I noticed certain resorts that filled right away  took longer. This year, I have found it even easier to find rooms-availability for Wednesday to Friday for some resorts have closed out room categories really fast but a ton of categories are available for the rest of the weekend. Or...maybe I just never noticed. Also, they seem to be waiting to open up cheer squad and race retreat, which I am not sure what that means.


Yeah it was open for only a short time.


----------



## MissLiss279

Disneyslowrunner said:


> If it was open , it’s closed again... I wonder if the longer races are selling slower than they may have expected. I kind of gauge this hotel availability. During the past few years most of the hotels started filling up quickly after they went online, but last year I noticed certain resorts that filled right away  took longer. This year, I have found it even easier to find rooms-availability for Wednesday to Friday for some resorts have closed out room categories really fast but a ton of categories are available for the rest of the weekend. Or...maybe I just never noticed. Also, they seem to be waiting to open up cheer squad and race retreat, which I am not sure what that means.


Another thought on room availability is that in 2019 and 2020, Marathon Weekend isn’t quite as close to New Years as it had been the 2 or 3 years before that.


----------



## lhermiston

Well, count me in for marathon weekend. I just put a deposit down on All Star Movies (fingers crossed for a Mighty Ducks room!) and I registered for Goofy. Let’s do this!

My goals (if @DopeyBadger doesn't mind adding them to his list):

- Make the marathon a fun run. The only time I care about is having a good time. Character stops, drinks in AK, Expedition Everest and a drink across the finish line. Looking for some fellow runDisney all stars to run with!
- Do DATW from beginning to end. 
- Check out the expo more. 
- Embrace my first solo Disney experience, but hopefully find some fellow DISers to hang out with. 

I can’t wait to see you all in LESS THAN 200 DAYS!


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Well, count me in for marathon weekend. I just put a deposit down on All Star Movies (fingers crossed for a Mighty Ducks room!) and I registered for Goofy. Let’s do this!
> 
> My goals (if @DopeyBadger doesn't mind adding them to his list):
> 
> - Make the marathon a fun run. The only time I care about is having a good time. Character stops, drinks in AK, Expedition Everest and a drink across the finish line. Looking for some fellow runDisney all stars to run with!
> - Do DATW from beginning to end.
> - Check out the expo more.
> - Embrace my first solo Disney experience, but hopefully find some fellow DISers to hang out with.
> 
> I can’t wait to see you all in LESS THAN 200 DAYS!


SHOTS!


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> SHOTS!



SHOTS!


----------



## jennamfeo

For the record, everyone is more than welcome to join us in 3am shots. I will take orders and bring in the goods. 
(Yes, I know I haven't signed up for any races yet. I will most likely be doing Goofy, so we are looking at HM and Marathon mornings for shots. Unless I can make Dopey work out.)


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> For the record, everyone is more than welcome to join us in 3am shots. I will take orders and bring in the goods.
> (Yes, I know I haven't signed up for any races yet. I will most likely be doing Goofy, so we are looking at HM and Marathon mornings for shots. Unless I can make Dopey work out.)



I can confirm that shots are the best way to start a race.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> For the record, everyone is more than welcome to join us in 3am shots. I will take orders and bring in the goods.
> (Yes, I know I haven't signed up for any races yet. I will most likely be doing Goofy, so we are looking at HM and Marathon mornings for shots. Unless I can make Dopey work out.)



Assuming I sign up for Dopey, I’m in for shots except before the half. I doubt my friend wants me pacing her to a sub-2 if I’m doing shots in the corrals.


----------



## kirstie101

jennamfeo said:


> For the record, everyone is more than welcome to join us in 3am shots. I will take orders and bring in the goods.
> (Yes, I know I haven't signed up for any races yet. I will most likely be doing Goofy, so we are looking at HM and Marathon mornings for shots. Unless I can make Dopey work out.)


I’m crossing my fingers you can do Dopey! I can pull off shots before 5k and 10k...half and full I’m not sure!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> Well, count me in for marathon weekend. I just put a deposit down on All Star Movies (fingers crossed for a Mighty Ducks room!) and I registered for Goofy. Let’s do this!
> 
> My goals (if @DopeyBadger doesn't mind adding them to his list):
> 
> - Make the marathon a fun run. The only time I care about is having a good time. Character stops, drinks in AK, Expedition Everest and a drink across the finish line. Looking for some fellow runDisney all stars to run with!
> - Do DATW from beginning to end.
> - Check out the expo more.
> - Embrace my first solo Disney experience, but hopefully find some fellow DISers to hang out with.
> 
> I can’t wait to see you all in LESS THAN 200 DAYS!


Post race scotch.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> For the record, everyone is more than welcome to join us in 3am shots. I will take orders and bring in the goods.
> (Yes, I know I haven't signed up for any races yet. I will most likely be doing Goofy, so we are looking at HM and Marathon mornings for shots. Unless I can make Dopey work out.)


But but but but what am I gonna do before the 5K and 10K?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> But but but but what am I gonna do before the 5K and 10K?



Try not to freeze.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Try not to freeze.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> But but but but what am I gonna do before the 5K and 10K?


Supply your own shots?


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Supply your own shots?


I could...


----------



## IamTrike

I'm another one in the don't wear a shirt before I've run the race, although I have worn the cancelled half and goofy shirts on training runs.   I like it when people wear other race shirts as it can be a jumping off point for conversations either because we can commiserate about that particular race or because I can ask questions about what a race was like.  



roxymama said:


> I personally like seeing shirts from other races because paying attention to what other people are wearing and where they might be from etc. is one thing that keeps my mind occupied during long/hard stretches of races. It's fun to see someone from a race I've ran.


+1


FFigawi said:


> Assuming I sign up for Dopey, I’m in for shots except before the half. I doubt my friend wants me pacing her to a sub-2 if I’m doing shots in the corrals.


Does that make it more difficult to run good tangents?


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> Does that make it more difficult to run good tangents?



If it does, it should be balanced by how much more natural and easy weaving around the slower runners becomes!


----------



## roxymama

Also how will the whole world know I once ran a marathon if I don't tell them? And if they have earbuds in then I'm gonna need to wear a shirt that tells them.  Because it's important that they all know.

(as someone who has now run exactly one marathon, I now realize how much I want everyone to know and how stereotypical I have become.)


----------



## rteetz

Merch!


----------



## Mick1613

rteetz said:


> Merch!
> 
> View attachment 412585View attachment 412586View attachment 412587View attachment 412588View attachment 412589View attachment 412590View attachment 412591View attachment 412592View attachment 412593View attachment 412594


Who is buying the jacket....


----------



## jennamfeo

I thought the Marathon was Mickey AND Minnie.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I thought the Marathon was Mickey AND Minnie.


----------



## roxymama

jennamfeo said:


> I thought the Marathon was Mickey AND Minnie.



Where's my girl??? I hope they don't do her dirty.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> I thought the Marathon was Mickey AND Minnie.



So you’re expecting internal consistency from RunDisney?  Have you already started your Marathon Weekend shots?


----------



## aalvis

Mick1613 said:


> Who is buying the jacket....


I really wanted a jacket, but I am not loving blue and white (especially the white).  For me, white = dirty.


----------



## PrincessV

Excellent - another economical year for me because I hate it all. Thanks Mickey!


----------



## Bree

I like the jacket, but I'm gonna gamble and wait for the expo. I find the women's cut too short for my taste. The mens is the perfect length, but too big everywhere else.


----------



## SheHulk

jennamfeo said:


> I thought the Marathon was Mickey AND Minnie.


THAT WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT


----------



## SheHulk

Guys I need somebody to talk real to me about Goofy: I'm thinking hard about whether to do the Marathon only or Goofy, and my biggest stumbling block to signing up for Goofy is that it's pretty much the same course two days in a row. Yes I know the half doesn't go through all 4 parks but I'm concerned it will feel like the same thing two days in a row with the second day being twice as grueling. Was anybody out there disappointed running Goofy because it was boring doing so much of the same thing twice?


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> Guys I need somebody to talk real to me about Goofy: I'm thinking hard about whether to do the Marathon only or Goofy, and my biggest stumbling block to signing up for Goofy is that it's pretty much the same course two days in a row. Yes I know the half doesn't go through all 4 parks but I'm concerned it will feel like the same thing two days in a row with the second day being twice as grueling. Was anybody out there disappointed running Goofy because it was boring doing so much of the same thing twice?



In my opinion, the boring part of Goofy resides entirely in the half marathon. I don’t particularly enjoy the half marathon course due to the high proportion of barren road miles, followed by a very uninspiring and limited Epcot segment. I don’t find the marathon to be all that duplicative of the half. Yes, the first 5-7 miles are very similar, but you’re still riding the adrenaline of the start at that point. After MK, the courses diverge and for the marathon you get AK, WWoS, DHS, the lake and resorts, and finally a much better segment of Epcot. The only reason I was disappointed in Goofy was that it wasn’t Dopey. Go for it!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

I would like to amend my post marathon scotch party.  I am going to carry a flask of scotch through all four races in my pack. Marathon will also include a collapsible cup, a lemon, and a y peeler. All we will need(whomever happens to meet me at the finish) is ice to make scotch mists, one of Walt’s favorite drinks, even though the scotch is the wrong brand.

Bring your own cup.


----------



## jmasgat

Professor_Cookie said:


> I would like to amend my post marathon scotch party.  I am going to carry a flask of scotch through all four races in my pack. Marathon will also include a collapsible cup, a lemon, and a y peeler. All we will need(whomever happens to meet me at the finish) is ice to make scotch mists, one of Walt’s favorite drinks, even though the scotch is the wrong brand.
> 
> Bring your own cup.



It's stuff like this that makes me think I should pitch all logic and run the marathon with the party group.


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> Guys I need somebody to talk real to me about Goofy: I'm thinking hard about whether to do the Marathon only or Goofy, and my biggest stumbling block to signing up for Goofy is that it's pretty much the same course two days in a row. Yes I know the half doesn't go through all 4 parks but I'm concerned it will feel like the same thing two days in a row with the second day being twice as grueling. Was anybody out there disappointed running Goofy because it was boring doing so much of the same thing twice?



I’m in the minority, but I loved the HM in 19. The back half with the sun coming up was peaceful and beautiful. I was a fan. I have zero qualms with doing Goofy this year. Plus, it’s two opportunities to run through the castle.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

jmasgat said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me think I should pitch all logic and run the marathon with the party group.


No boozin’ till I’m done cruisin’. But it’s going with me every mile of the guey.


----------



## Bree

SheHulk said:


> Guys I need somebody to talk real to me about Goofy: I'm thinking hard about whether to do the Marathon only or Goofy, and my biggest stumbling block to signing up for Goofy is that it's pretty much the same course two days in a row. Yes I know the half doesn't go through all 4 parks but I'm concerned it will feel like the same thing two days in a row with the second day being twice as grueling. Was anybody out there disappointed running Goofy because it was boring doing so much of the same thing twice?



It didn’t bother me at all except for the Epcot portion of the half. They changed the course so basically if you blinked you missed Epcot. I was also running with @jennamfeo so the highway miles went by quickly. When I run that course alone I just zone out to music. I’m running Goofy in 2020. I just don’t have the time for Dopey due to family obligations and a new horse and talks of buying another horse for me.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> It didn’t bother me at all except for the Epcot portion of the half. They changed the course so basically if you blinked you missed Epcot. I was also running with @jennamfeo so the highway miles went by quickly. When I run that course alone I just zone out to music. I’m running Goofy in 2020. I just don’t have the time for Dopey due to family obligations and a new horse and talks of buying another horse for me.



#GoofySquad2020


----------



## Gemini1131

So does anyone know if you can return the pre purchased merchandise? I’m actually loving the retro look, but torn about buying early and not finishing the races.


----------



## SheHulk

Bree said:


> It didn’t bother me at all except for the Epcot portion of the half. They changed the course so basically if you blinked you missed Epcot. I was also running with @jennamfeo so the highway miles went by quickly. When I run that course alone I just zone out to music. I’m running Goofy in 2020. I just don’t have the time for Dopey due to family obligations and a new horse and talks of buying another horse for me.


Oh I didn't realize they changed the Epcot portion of the half. I should look at the maps again.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

rteetz said:


> 10K is back open!



I am looking at the board on Friday seeing that the 10k was open, and I'm thinking I need to check in more often.  I would consider adding the 10k to "just the marathon" if I do see it open again.


----------



## courtneybeth

Merch designs match theme announcements - making me wonder if those will be our shirt colors. 

Debating on that jacket. The pre-order jackets are always a gamble and I’m debating getting the Dopey jacket when I go to the merch area. Oh man. Mouse really wants his money.


----------



## baxter24

@SheHulk - I really enjoyed doing Goofy last year. But it’s also made me realize how much I wished I had done Dopey. I agree that the repeat of the course wasn’t fun but I made a goal to stop for characters so that helped with the highway miles. I agree with @Bree that the most disappointing part was the blink and you miss it run through Epcot. From what’s I saw, Princess had the same route through Epcot back in February so this may just be what to expect in January.


----------



## Bree

Gemini1131 said:


> So does anyone know if you can return the pre purchased merchandise? I’m actually loving the retro look, but torn about buying early and not finishing the races.



Nope. No returns or exchanges. They have had the preorder jackets at the expo for the last few race weekends. I'm gambling on them doing it again so I can try them on before I commit to a purchase. There is always a resale market on facebook, ebay, etc if you decide to preorder.


----------



## creativeamanda

Am I the only one who can't decide on a resort for the races?  Tell me, is doing the Poly a good idea for the use of the monorail on the race mornings?  Do you all walk over to the Epcot monorail or just take the resort around and then transfer?


----------



## rteetz

creativeamanda said:


> Am I the only one who can't decide on a resort for the races?  Tell me, is doing the Poly a good idea for the use of the monorail on the race mornings?  Do you all walk over to the Epcot monorail or just take the resort around and then transfer?


You could do either. The resort monorail is running. 

Monorail does not run for the 5K and 10K you take a bus for that but the half and full do use the monorail.


----------



## creativeamanda

rteetz said:


> You could do either. The resort monorail is running.
> 
> Monorail does not run for the 5K and 10K you take a bus for that but the half and full do use the monorail.



Thanks!  I'm doing Dopey and I just know that I want a little different feel for the half and the full.  I've never stayed at the Poly, so I think this is probably the perfect time for it. . .


----------



## aalvis

Just registered for the full (my first)! I'm terrified and excited!!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I am looking at the board on Friday seeing that the 10k was open, and I'm thinking I need to check in more often.  I would consider adding the 10k to "just the marathon" if I do see it open again.





rteetz said:


> 10K is back open!


I remember the first time I did a Disney run, I think it was 2006.  I went to the Expo, and signed up for the 5k which was happening the next day!  Can you imagine signing up the day before? Any way, that 5k lead me to do the half in 2008, then the full in 2010, then the Goofy in 2012, Just the marathon in 2015, the  Dopey in 2017, and back to just the marathon this year.  If the 10k opens up and I catch it, I may sign up for that too.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

aalvis said:


> Just registered for the full (my first)! I'm terrified and excited!!


You got this!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! 

We are 191 days away from the kickoff of marathon weekend 2020! For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what characters you hope to see out on the course during marathon weekend.

Last year, either the half or the full had a character stop with three female villains (maybe Maleficent, the Queen of Hearts and one other?). It was right outside of MK, they were blasting some moody, foreboding music and that might have been the morning it was pretty foggy, too. Anyway, I didn't stop, but it all looked super cool. So, I'd like to see some more villains out like Dr. Facilier and Oogie Boogie.

Other characters I'd like to see on the course: Maui, Stitch and Buzz Lightyear.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> We are 191 days away from the kickoff of marathon weekend 2020! For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what characters you hope to see out on the course during marathon weekend.


I am always a fan of rarer characters or characters in costumes we don’t normally see. Villains are always great. I’ve met Hades with pain and panic, oogie boogie, and the queen of hearts. 

I know for the 5K and 10K this year they had some different outfits in world showcase. Scottish Goofy for example. I am always looking for stuff like that.


----------



## aalvis

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We are 191 days away from the kickoff of marathon weekend 2020! For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what characters you hope to see out on the course during marathon weekend.



Robin Hood and Stitch


----------



## aalvis

aalvis said:


> Just registered for the full (my first)! I'm terrified and excited!!


That is a lot of thumbs up!  Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I like seeing the rarer characters, as well.  While I enjoyed seeing the villainess stop this year, I was sad that it had supplanted the NBC location. NBC is one of my favorites and I loved seeing Oogie Boogie, Jack and Sally there. Hopefully they can find a place for them this year. 

As far as other characters go, I’d love to see Hades, Pain and Panic again, a return of Shan Yu, and some Robin Hood characters. Maybe Robin, Little John, Maid Marion and Friar Tuck. A couple of Aristocats would be welcome additions, as well.


----------



## lhermiston

Count me in for wanting to see Hades, too.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: not certain, I’ll have to wait until after Oogie Boogie Bash this fall, but the more unique or off the wall the better. Overall I am not a character person, but would like to do it because I never have and after the my main race season I’m hoping to follow it up with something more light hearted.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Disney Afternoon. Even though I've seen/have pictures with many of them I'll never tire of DuckTales, Darkwing Duck, Rescue Rangers, or TaleSpin.


----------



## bovie

SAFD: I rarely stop for characters just because it's mentally hard to start running once I've stopped, and I usually have some sort of time goal.  That said, I love seeing rare characters, and there are tons I would totally wait in line for outside of a race.  I thought about stopping for the the Bowler Hat guy during the marathon- it's near impossible to find any Meet the Robinsons stuff in the parks. I've also always wanted to meet Marie, who isn't actually that rare.  It's just never worked out.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: I’ve never stopped for a character during the race but I’d probably make an exception for the Robin Hood gang. 



creativeamanda said:


> Am I the only one who can't decide on a resort for the races?  Tell me, is doing the Poly a good idea for the use of the monorail on the race mornings?  Do you all walk over to the Epcot monorail or just take the resort around and then transfer?



We’ve stayed at Poly for both marathon weekends we’ve done. 5K and 10K mornings is by bus, which picks you up right around the regular bus stop...I think it’s just slightly behind it. The monorail on half and full mornings is super easy. We walk to TTC and pick up the Epcot monorail there. You do have to go through security at TTC; didn’t do the half this year, but marathon morning that security was a breeze. The walk from the finish line to the monorail wasn’t bad at all and it was nice not dealing with a bus after the race and possibly getting stuck in traffic. I would not hesitate to stay there again for MW.


----------



## DIS-OH

Registered DH and I for the Half today...so begins our second decade of runningDisney!   

(And also beginning our 35th year of marriage! )


----------



## steph0808

I'd like to see the DuckTales group again - I didn't stop for it in 2018 because the line was massive and I was running with a friend. 

I do have a photo with Launchpad McQuack from the 2013 Marathon though. 

I would love to see anyone from TaleSpin. DuckTales and TapeSpin. My two childhood shows.


----------



## MissLiss279

I always enjoy seeing Darkwing Duck, but I would also love to see those TaleSpin characters: Baloo, Kit Cloudkicker, and Becky! Throw in the other Rescue Rangers with Chip and Dale and that would be awesome!!


----------



## Gemini1131

Count me in for any of the Robin Hood gang


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Darkwing duck would be a great stop. I feel like he was one of the very first stops for the marathon in January and the line was really long so I skipped it. I really want to get a Mike and Sully stop. I know they are usually in Tomorrowland. Pain, Panic, and Hades would be cool also but I'd lose my mind if there was a Robin Hood character stop!


----------



## lhermiston

Secondary SAFD: what’s the most obscure character you’ve ever seen on the course?

I’d have to go with Bowler Hat Guy from the ‘19 marathon.


----------



## PCFriar80

lhermiston said:


> Secondary SAFD: what’s the most *obscure character* you’ve ever seen on the course?
> 
> I’d have to go with Bowler Hat Guy from the ‘19 marathon.


I was on the Boardwalk spectating but no one seemed to notice me?  Also, I had to move from my usual spot at the BC since they changed the course!


----------



## KevM

SAFD: Put me down for any character from Disney's Robin Hood, Darkwing Duck, and Rescue Rangers.  I'd also like to see the Big Bad Wolf and the Three Little Pigs.  Oh, and Goof Troop gang (including movie) as well.  And if they ever did anything with Gravity Falls I would add on miles by circling back to get them a second time.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I like the rare characters like Hades and Shan Yu.  Also liked Hathaway Brown and Otis Wrenn from the Adventurer's Club this year.  I always like the Haunted Mansion gravediggers too.


----------



## bovie

lhermiston said:


> Secondary SAFD: what’s the most obscure character you’ve ever seen on the course?
> 
> I’d have to go with Bowler Hat Guy from the ‘19 marathon.


Meet the Robinsons is one of my guy friend's fav Disney movie (what the heck? so random.  Most people don't even realize it's a Disney movie), so i recognized him pretty quick.  Everyone around me was trying to figure out who he was though.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know what characters you hope to see out on the course during marathon weekend.


I’m kind of boring when it comes to characters and am most inclined to stop for the Fav Five, especially when they are wearing unique costumes! Mickey and my guy Pluto are my favs. I also enjoyed the Adventurer’s Club and Gravediggers during the marathon! But, my posing game is pretty weak, so I may not stop for them next year.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I like the Fab Five and am looking forward to meeting them in their sporting attire. I would also like to see Maleficient. And, who am I kidding, I will probably be super excited for every single character!


----------



## Poppcorn

The last and only Disney race I did was the tower or terror ten miler the last year they had it. IT was also my first year back running after a long break and I was way more worried about finishing than stopping for characters! This time I'm ready and hope to be able to see any character that doesn't have a huge line!


----------



## Desdemona924

SAFD: With Darkwing being out for '19, my bucket list character stop has been fulfilled. Now  I'll probably stop for ones that are rare, or a favorite character in a fun costume. 

I'm so sad that I didn't realize that Chip and Dale were out with Clarice this past January. When I went by, they weren't there and all I saw was acorns. I thought to myself, oh, it's Chip and Dale, I don't need to stop for them. I still kick myself for that.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: I will never run Princess or Star Wars so I would love to see Rapunzel and Flyn Rider, Moana, Princess Leia and Rey would be awesome. I will stop for any Donald so let's get him some new outfits. 

Also, I love Meet the Robinsons! It needs more love.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I have never once stopped for a character photo but the only one I really regret not stopping for was my first marathon in 2014, they had Pluto, Bolt, and Dug from Up in front of a doghouse prop. So cute and who can turn down a pic with 3 dogs! They were playing "Who Let the Dogs Out" on a loop and I still remember pitying whoever was assigned to be at that spot for hours of listening to that. If they had that again I'd stop for sure.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Rarest - Younger Luke Skywalker with Princess Leia at the Disneyland Races or Scar at Tower of Terror


----------



## jockey

camaker said:


> I run to manage my stress. I run to be a happier person. But above all else, I run because I like being this person:
> 
> View attachment 410071
> 
> Far more than being this person:
> 
> View attachment 410070


wow!!! well done ..very cute dog btw


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Just getting caught up after catching a nasty cold right after vacation that took me out of commission for 2 weeks that was immediately followed by a business trip, so June was a disaster running wise.  Now I have to show coach that I really want it by proving that the illness was a temporary obstacle.

Various thoughts I've had while catching up in no particular order.

1.  I break my running clothes into groups.  Some tech shirts are used only for short distances because they are less comfortable for longer distances.  Others are used for just about any distance, and some are saved for long distances only because those tend to be my very best tech shirts, so I save them for when they do the most good. 

2.  I'm weirdly superstitious when it comes to sports.  For instance, my best races tend to come when I'm wearing BYU apparel.  It's reached a point now where I always wear either BYU shorts, or running pants if I'm not wearing a BYU shirt for the race.  However, that superstition does not extend to I did it shirts.  If I want one, I will buy it before the race, but will not wear until after the race.  It does help knowing that I can return it on Disney property if I need to.  

3.  Characters.  I really enjoy getting character photos, but almost always do so based on whether or not I actually like the character/movie and how long the line is.   I'll wait much longer for character/movie that I love than characters I'm neutral about.  All that said, this year during the Goofy portion of Dopey, I stopped for a lot of photos because the lines were short enough and I was determined to not repeat the no photo policy I had during my first half because I was terrified I would not finish.  Funny what confidence can do. 

For me, the characters I would wait in long lines for during the race are almost always the same characters I can see in the parks after the race.  It's basically Mickey, Chip and Dale, Pluto, Goofy, Star Wars, Sleeping Beauty, Beauty and the Beast, and Tangled.  Fortunately for me, I have seen most of these characters in races before, so I can skip the line if it's a problem.  

4.  Motivation.  I always struggle with this when I do not have a race on the horizon.  The last 2 years I have used the runDisney virtual 5K summer series to help with this, although this option may not work for everyone and really only works for me because I have really liked the medals for that series the past 2 years.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I was checking something else on my calendar tonight and realized it's only 10 days until I can make ADRs for Marathon weekend!


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> I was checking something else on my calendar tonight and realized it's only 10 days until I can make ADRs for Marathon weekend!


Wait what?


----------



## Neon Cactus

That was my first reaction.  I had to recheck the calendar and go to Disney World's website.  I'm getting there Jan 7th, so now I need to go over itineraries again.  The cool thing is I'm going in September and so it's only 13 days until we can make Fastpass reservations for that trip.  July is going to be a good planning month!  I'm not liking the new DHS Fastpass tiering, though.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> That was my first reaction.  I had to recheck the calendar and go to Disney World's website.  I'm getting there Jan 7th, so now I need to go over itineraries again.  The cool thing is I'm going in September and so it's only 13 days until we can make Fastpass reservations for that trip.  July is going to be a good planning month!  I'm not liking the new DHS Fastpass tiering, though.


I am not even going to think about January until I’m back from WDW next week.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Neon Cactus said:


> I was checking something else on my calendar tonight and realized it's only 10 days until I can make ADRs for Marathon weekend!


Less than that for me since I'm running Dopey.  I really need to decide where I want to eat.  And figure out how much time I'm spending in Galaxy's Edge versus how much time I spend at the rest of WDW.  Is 95% in Galaxy's Edge too little?  


Neon Cactus said:


> I'm not liking the new DHS Fastpass tiering, though.


I hope it will make it less difficult to get fast passes for the other Toy Story ride you don't choose with the new tier.  I've often been able to get same day fast passes for Tower of Terror in the past.


----------



## PCFriar80

Just a courtesy message for those of you [like me] waiting for SWA to release their schedule for marathon weekend, the July 10th date for releasing flights past 1/5/20 has now been pushed out to August 8th. 

*We are currently accepting air reservations through January 5, 2020. On August 8, 2019 we will open our schedule for sale through March 6, 2020. This date is subject to change!*


----------



## Desdemona924

PCFriar80 said:


> Just a courtesy message for those of you [like me] waiting for SWA to release their schedule for marathon weekend, the July 10th date for releasing flights past 1/5/19 has now been pushed out to August 8th.
> 
> *We are currently accepting air reservations through January 5, 2020. On August 8, 2019 we will open our schedule for sale through March 6, 2020. This date is subject to change!*



I put the 10th on my calendar, but I also put the 8th on there too, just in case. Apparently, I know how SWA thinks.


----------



## Jason Bryer

PCFriar80 said:


> Just a courtesy message for those of you [like me] waiting for SWA to release their schedule for marathon weekend, the July 10th date for releasing flights past 1/5/20 has now been pushed out to August 8th.
> 
> *We are currently accepting air reservations through January 5, 2020. On August 8, 2019 we will open our schedule for sale through March 6, 2020. This date is subject to change!*



I saw that. I keep checking because sometimes they move the release dates up. That happened to me this year, I fortunately happened to randomly check before the original date they had for the release.


----------



## UNCBear24

lhermiston said:


> Secondary SAFD: what’s the most obscure character you’ve ever seen on the course?
> 
> I’d have to go with Bowler Hat Guy from the ‘19 marathon.


I had to stop for a photo, since he was so obscure.


----------



## rteetz

Sigh....


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Sigh....
> View attachment 413778


$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rteetz

UNCBear24 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$


Got a discount code so saved $50!


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> Got a discount code so saved $50!


I have one for Goofy and one for the full, so now I need to decide.


----------



## camaker

PCFriar80 said:


> Just a courtesy message for those of you [like me] waiting for SWA to release their schedule for marathon weekend, the July 10th date for releasing flights past 1/5/20 has now been pushed out to August 8th.
> 
> *We are currently accepting air reservations through January 5, 2020. On August 8, 2019 we will open our schedule for sale through March 6, 2020. This date is subject to change!*



That’s annoying, but probably for the best for me. I go for my TSA Pre-Check “interview” on Friday and this will give me a chance to get my number to use during initial booking.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> That’s annoying, but probably for the best for me. I go for my TSA Pre-Check “interview” on Friday and this will give me a chance to get my number to use during initial booking.


I don't really need pre-check in Milwaukee but man is it awesome in other airports that are much busier.


----------



## lhermiston

UNCBear24 said:


> I have one for Goofy and one for the full, so now I need to decide.



#GoofySquad2020 #ReportToTheGoofTroop


----------



## camaker

For those looking for discounts to spur Marathon Weekend registration, it sounds like RunDisney was offering discount codes for the marathon and Goofy/Dopey at the PeachTree Expo.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> For those looking for discounts to spur Marathon Weekend registration, it sounds like RunDisney was offering discount codes for the marathon and Goofy/Dopey at the PeachTree Expo.



No half? I have not signed up yet for the half but was only planning that for 2020, and maybe the 10k if it opens back up.


----------



## rteetz

garneska said:


> No half? I have not signed up yet for the half but was only planning that for 2020, and maybe the 10k if it opens back up.


They didn't do a half discount last year either so I wouldn't expect one this year.


----------



## garneska

Thanks @rteetz. Kind of expected that. Funny we have our campground ressie for Marathon weekend but have not signed up for the race yet.


----------



## huskies90

Can any of these Dopey discount codes be shared? I have registered for Dopey but daughter has not signed up yet.


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> Can any of these Dopey discount codes be shared? I have registered for Dopey but daughter has not signed up yet.


PEACHTREE50 for Goofy and Dopey 
PEACHTREE25 for the marathon


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> PEACHTREE50 for Goofy and Dopey
> PEACHTREE25 for the marathon


Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## steph0808

Well now I need to register. I'm still waffling on what to run. I was set for the marathon but then thought about dropping down to the half to get more park time. Now I'm thinking about goofy. Sigh. But I don't really want to wake up at 3am two days in a row on vacation. Hmmph.


----------



## lahobbs4

With ADR day coming up, I'm having a hard time on our meal after the half. We are skipping the parks and going to Disney Springs. We want our bigger meal at lunch rather than dinner but I don't LOVE any of the table service there. Can someone recommend a quick service that is filling but also indoors? I hate grabbing food and having to go sit on the side of a wall or something


----------



## JBinORL

At Springs, the best are probably Blaze and D-Luxe. Another option is Jock's, which while not a quick service restaurant has some great small plates. 

I'd strongly recommend Enzo's Hideaway or Morimoto though


----------



## DopeyBadger

lahobbs4 said:


> With ADR day coming up, I'm having a hard time on our meal after the half. We are skipping the parks and going to Disney Springs. We want our bigger meal at lunch rather than dinner but I don't LOVE any of the table service there. Can someone recommend a quick service that is filling but also indoors? I hate grabbing food and having to go sit on the side of a wall or something



I really like Polite Pig, but I wouldn't eat #AllTheMeats the day before the marathon if you're doing that race as well.


----------



## John VN

garneska said:


> Thanks @rteetz. Kind of expected that. Funny we have our campground ressie for Marathon weekend but have not signed up for the race yet.



Howdy  Kris,
.......Also have FW reservation  *BUT*  might very well cancel since there will be *no more M&M McFlurry stops* for me.  I bicycled 101 miles last Friday, 62 yesterday and next Wednesday is my 69th so that means 138 miles plus 2 for Good Measure but can't walk 10' without knee pain.  Still not ready for the right knee replacement.

McFlurry John most likely *over and out*


----------



## Disney at Heart

John VN said:


> Howdy  Kris,
> .......Also have FW reservation  *BUT*  might very well cancel since there will be *no more M&M McFlurry stops* for me.  I bicycled 101 miles last Friday, 62 yesterday and next Wednesday is my 69th so that means 138 miles plus 2 for Good Measure but can't walk 10' without knee pain.  Still not ready for the right knee replacement.
> 
> McFlurry John most likely *over and out*


McFlurry John, I really miss having you on the boards regularly! Keep that reservation, eat an M&M McFlurry, visit with us at meet-ups, and post your biking miles instead of running miles. You have always been so upbeat and encouraging. Blessings to you and your knee!


----------



## garneska

@John VN bummer on the knee.  I am with @Disney at Heart keep the ressie and hang out .  Are you doing the Gaps this year on the bike? I wanted to bike this summer but has not happened much.  At least I am running.


----------



## John VN

Thanks all and you're right  since we do have up until 5 days before reservation starts to cancel.  Leave it up to the *All Wise and Powerful DISboards Collective* to set me straight. 



garneska said:


> @John VN bummer on the knee.  I am with @Disney at Heart keep the ressie and hang out .  Are you doing the Gaps this year on the bike? I wanted to bike this summer but has not happened much.  At least I am running.



No Gaps, too far of a drive for only 103 miles.  DW just made a room reservation at Seven Sebring Raceway Hotel for February's Bike Sebring 12/24 Hour.  Will try the 24 Hour RAAM Qualifying again and maybe if the right knee doesn't give out the night before in the hotel room I might get 350 miles in.


----------



## steph0808

Finally pulled the trigger on registration - thanks @rteetz for the discount code!

I'm in for the marathon! 

I want to do Goofy, but this trip is always more vacation-focused with a run thrown in. I think Goofy would make it less vacation-like.


----------



## Neon Cactus

lahobbs4 said:


> With ADR day coming up, I'm having a hard time on our meal after the half. We are skipping the parks and going to Disney Springs. We want our bigger meal at lunch rather than dinner but I don't LOVE any of the table service there. Can someone recommend a quick service that is filling but also indoors? I hate grabbing food and having to go sit on the side of a wall or something


That’s our plan too right after the half.  We’re going to DHS but only to ride attractions we get FP for.   We’re considering brunch at Homecomin’.


----------



## Princess KP

lahobbs4 said:


> With ADR day coming up, I'm having a hard time on our meal after the half. We are skipping the parks and going to Disney Springs. We want our bigger meal at lunch rather than dinner but I don't LOVE any of the table service there. Can someone recommend a quick service that is filling but also indoors? I hate grabbing food and having to go sit on the side of a wall or something





DopeyBadger said:


> I really like Polite Pig, but I wouldn't eat #AllTheMeats the day before the marathon if you're doing that race as well.


The Polite Pig was surprisingly good. I'm not a big meat eater so I opted for a couple of sides and and had a piece of brisket from my son's plate. Everything was delicious and there are lots of tables inside. The grapefruit margarita was also very good!


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> Howdy  Kris,
> .......Also have FW reservation  *BUT*  might very well cancel since there will be *no more M&M McFlurry stops* for me.  I bicycled 101 miles last Friday, 62 yesterday and next Wednesday is my 69th so that means 138 miles plus 2 for Good Measure but can't walk 10' without knee pain.  Still not ready for the right knee replacement.
> 
> McFlurry John most likely *over and out*



This is very sad news. I hope your knee can rest, heal, and recover enough for you to get to marathon weekend and your McFlurry stop in January. If not, maybe as a John myself I'll have to pick up the tradition and make a stop for one in your honor.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Re:upcoming adr window opening. We talked and this time around we are going to wait until the fast pass window opens and then plan after those are set. I am mostly focused on unique quick service stuff or trash we only eat there.  Eating at an expensive table service place isn’t a priority since I run one. Now, buffets in the other hand...cape May cafe and the Biergarten are for sure on the agenda. We may do akershus and/or garden grill for pictures with our daughter.  And we may go off site in search of stone crab claws. All the stone crab claws please.

Also, I think I have used “for sure” twice in the past two days, and I would like to state that I do not, in fact, sound like spicoli. I sound like frank oz. so wocka, wocka, wocka, to you.


----------



## PCFriar80

Jason Bryer said:


> I saw that. I keep checking because sometimes they move the release dates up. That happened to me this year, I fortunately happened to randomly check before the original date they had for the release.


It's now August 15th.  JetBlue is starting to look better now.


----------



## SheHulk

OK I registered! I'm in for my first Goofy. Excited to take on a new challenge. 
Also Happy Fourth of July everybody in the US.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndisney-magicbands-available-for-2020-events/


----------



## bevcgg

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndisney-magicbands-available-for-2020-events/




2020 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend | Limited Edition size 2,000
2020 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend | Limited Edition size 1,000
2020 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend | Limited Edition size 1,000

These look fun- but why make them so limited!? 
Disney just can't get enough of the manufactured Magic Band frenzy this year. 
If they just wanted the $$$$ there are more than 1,000/2,000 runners that would spend the $35 for one of these. Crazy!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndisney-magicbands-available-for-2020-events/



First thought: these look super cool!

Second thought: I lost about three magic bands during my last trip.


----------



## dtrain

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndisney-magicbands-available-for-2020-events/



Just bought my first LE band


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> First thought: these look super cool!
> 
> Second thought: I lost about three magic bands during my last trip.


I wish they had these for 2019 Marathon Weekend (and if they did don't tell me because that will make me sad).


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> First thought: these look super cool!
> 
> Second thought: I lost about three magic bands during my last trip.


How does one do that? I’ve never lost any.


----------



## rteetz

dtrain said:


> Just bought my first LE band


You have some catching up to do


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I wish they had these for 2019 Marathon Weekend (and if they did don't tell me because that will make me sad).


I think that had the customizable ones at DTech.


----------



## courtneybeth

I ended up pulling the trigger on the "standard" Dopey Magic Band last weekend because I'm going in September and back again in January for Dopey.  I don't like any of the LE magic bands - so no buyers remorse there!

 Looks like my FP reservations and ADRs are lining up on the same week, so hopefully I can manage all of that with a 3am wake up call 

Little bummed that they released the discount codes for races - perhaps I should learn to be patient and know these races don't sell out any more. There's even still challenge bibs for Princess Weekend available and that's looking very tempting right now


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> How does one do that? I’ve never lost any.



No idea. I never had any issues before. One I lost while shooting fireworks at HS. Hardly strenuous activity. I’d never lost one before that.


----------



## dtrain

rteetz said:


> You have some catching up to do


Haha, yup.  I'm glad they don't say "I did it!" or anything like that, to avoid the curse of tanking a run for buying finish line merchandise before actually running.


----------



## The Expert

bevcgg said:


> 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend | Limited Edition size 2,000
> 2020 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend | Limited Edition size 1,000
> 2020 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend | Limited Edition size 1,000
> 
> These look fun- but why make them so limited!?
> Disney just can't get enough of the manufactured Magic Band frenzy this year.
> If they just wanted the $$$$ there are more than 1,000/2,000 runners that would spend the $35 for one of these. Crazy!



Just tried to buy one for Marathon Weekend to commemorate my first FULL and the merchandise page just says "Oops! Looks like you have no products available for purchase" even though my registration shows up just fine on my dashboard and in my events. ::sigh::  Anyone else run into this? It's like it doesn't "see" my registration.

UPDATE: Checked with another source and it seems it's a known issue. Dropped a direct line to rD to report it. Hopefully they get it fixed before they sell out.


----------



## Keels

So, our group rate for Marathon Weekend is FINALLY working and anyone who previously talked to me about booking should have received a confirmation email by now! 

If anyone else is still interested in joining the group block, I have VERY limited availability for 1/7 at Pop Century - but every day is wide open between 1/8-1/14 at both Pop and CB. The rates for Pop are $122/night (plus tax) and $192/night (plus tax) for CB.

You can add on the Dining Plan at 2020 rates or discounted parks tickets at any point, if that's something you need. I believe you can also book group tickets at the discount WITHOUT having a room reservation, but let me double-check on that.


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks to @Keels I'm officially booked at Pop! Since theres now only going to be 2 of us in the room I think Pop should work fine.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just stopped in to also send out a huge Thank You! to @Keels for helping set up two rooms for my group at Pop! Officially in for January 7-14. (Who am I kidding, she did everything, I just provided our information)


----------



## Neon Cactus

The Expert said:


> Just tried to buy one for Marathon Weekend to commemorate my first FULL and the merchandise page just says "Oops! Looks like you have no products available for purchase" even though my registration shows up just fine on my dashboard and in my events. ::sigh::  Anyone else run into this? It's like it doesn't "see" my registration.
> 
> UPDATE: Checked with another source and it seems it's a known issue. Dropped a direct line to rD to report it. Hopefully they get it fixed before they sell out.



That happened to me.  It said it couldn't find my account, but then it showed I was registered for the Marathon.  I clicked to edit my registration, didn't make any changes and then clicked to save it and then it took me to the merchandise screen and I was able to buy it.


----------



## The Expert

Neon Cactus said:


> That happened to me.  It said it couldn't find my account, but then it showed I was registered for the Marathon.  I clicked to edit my registration, didn't make any changes and then clicked to save it and then it took me to the merchandise screen and I was able to buy it.



Tried it, but no luck here. Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## regul8ter18

Kerry1957 said:


> View attachment 411609
> 
> Here is the one exception. I run the Big10K every year. Each runner chooses the shirt of the school they want to represent, and about 99% of the 8,000 wear it for the race. I alternate between Purdue where I went for my first two undergrad years, Northwestern where I went to grad school, and Illinois where my daughter did her undergrad and grad studies.



We run this race what feels like every year.  no one in my family went to a big10 school so we switch what school we get every year.  So far I have a Michigan (have a friend who played football there), Maryland and Rutgers (chose those because I played in an indoor soccer team who wore red).


----------



## Keels

Professor_Cookie said:


> Re:upcoming adr window opening. We talked and this time around we are going to wait until the fast pass window opens and then plan after those are set. I am mostly focused on unique quick service stuff or trash we only eat there. Eating at an expensive table service place isn’t a priority since I run one. Now, buffets in the other hand...cape May cafe and the Biergarten are for sure on the agenda. We may do akershus and/or garden grill for pictures with our daughter. And we may go off site in search of stone crab claws. All the stone crab claws please.



For stone crab claws, Johnnie's Hideaway and FishBones are my two favorite places. Hideaway is VERY close to Disney Springs (right next to the non-Disney DS hotels) and does all-you-can-eat claws on Mondays. Fishbones is further away, but worth the trip. It's on Sand Lake past I-4 and I-Drive. They do all-you-can-eat claws every night. Both places are owned by the same group - Johnnie's is more upscale while FishBones is more casual.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Awesome possum, thanks! I think I may have read up on those two places for our canceled trip last year. I think. They sound familiar-ish.


----------



## lhermiston

Is there a meetup thread for marathon weekend up?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is there a meetup thread for marathon weekend up?


We typically reuse the collective meet up thread. I don’t believe there are official plans just yet. Still early


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> We typically reuse the collective meet up thread. I don’t believe there are official plans just yet. Still early



I'm retiring from the meet-up business.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I'm retiring from the meet-up business.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


>



Look, bro. At this point all I have is a DVC reservation and a lotta ADRs I want. IDK if I can fit in meetups, let alone any races for this weekend.


----------



## flav

Is there a way to see or add the runDisney events in MDE?


----------



## flav

Thank you @Keels  for all the meet-ups you did!

And, my family will be at Pop 2020-01-07 to 13! 

ETA: Sorry mom, we are not going to the GF this time... Kids, don’t complain that I did not reserve BC... This is a cheap running trip (one can dream).


----------



## BigEeyore

Love that they are doing magic bands for race weekends! Super tempted, but I am also super superstitious - I just know that if I order it, I am going to get injured or something and not be able to run it.  Wish they weren't LE and that they would be selling them at the expo!


----------



## The Expert

flav said:


> Is there a way to see or add the runDisney events in MDE?



Sort of. If you go to "Add More Plans" you can add a Note. You put in a date, time, location and description and it adds it to your calendar view. For location I usually select the closest park to the start line for that race.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Look, bro. At this point all I have is a DVC reservation and a lotta ADRs I want. IDK if I can fit in meetups, let alone any races for this weekend.


Don’t let her fool you...


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> We typically reuse the collective meet up thread. I don’t believe there are official plans just yet. Still early



I think you underestimate how much planning I do prior to a trip...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I think you underestimate how much planning I do prior to a trip...


I used to be like you. I have really toned it down. It’s more fun this way.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I used to be like you. I have really toned it down. It’s more fun this way.



Oh, I'm this way with all of my trips - Disney or otherwise. I'm just trying to maximize my time with you, pal! Ha ha. #TwinsReunion


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Oh, I'm this way with all of my trips - Disney or otherwise. I'm just trying to maximize my time with you, pal! Ha ha. #TwinsReunion


Live on the edge!


----------



## ashejen

rteetz said:


> I used to be like you. I have really toned it down. It’s more fun this way.



When I do Disneyland now, it's minimal planning (which is why I love MaxPass)...WDW is adults only this year, which makes it a heck of a lot easier than when I bring the kiddo along for races.


----------



## rteetz

ashejen said:


> When I do Disneyland now, it's minimal planning (which is why I love MaxPass)...WDW is adults only this year, which makes it a heck of a lot easier than when I bring the kiddo along for races.


I will say as a solo traveler now it’s way easier to go with the flow.


----------



## Shane Keough

BigEeyore said:


> Love that they are doing magic bands for race weekends! Super tempted, but I am also super superstitious - I just know that if I order it, I am going to get injured or something and not be able to run it.  Wish they weren't LE and that they would be selling them at the expo!


I saw the advertisement for these but I can't figure out how to order them, any help?


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Marathon Weekend kicks off in 184 days, which means the ADR booking window opens up this week! So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, which ADRs are you thinking about getting? Be sure to note if any of the meals are celebrations, carb loading, etc.

I'm doing a pretty stripped down trip and will largely stick to quick service meals, but I am considering ADRs for 50s Prime Time Cafe (their sampler was a surprise top 5 meal for me last trip) and Boma for my post-marathon meal.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, which ADRs are you thinking about getting?


Well if I rely on @Keels for this we will be at Jaleo every night. 

I think I’d like to do Storybook Dining again for Dopey. Otherwise I go with the flow now.


----------



## dtrain

Shane Keough said:


> I saw the advertisement for these but I can't figure out how to order them, any help?


Log into your runDisney account, go to ‘buy products’ and they are listed with the other merchandise available for Marathon Weekend.


----------



## steph0808

I'm still mad that they haven't released park hours for january. I would have liked to know EMH before planning days, but oh well. 

I'm thinking Ohana after the marathon, well, at like 5 or 6 pm. Yak and Yeti the night before. Mama Melroses on friday night. 

I'm open to suggestions though!


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD:I thought Sundays were for running, flew down yesterday and went for a nice relaxing 3 miles around Saratoga Springs this AM, now just enjoying the resort until the bus arrives for the Disney Dream. Five nights with two stops at Castaway Cay!
Upon return we will be booking the ADRs, just my wife and I heading down to AKL and doing all our favorites, Tiffins, Jiko, Sanaa, and meeting friends at Boma to finish the weekend off.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: The only restaurants on my wishlist right now are Toledo & Jaleo.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

SAFD:  These are what we are thinking about for dinner currently.  Lunch's will be decided once we know what parks are going to. 
Wednesday: Homecoming or Enzo's Hideaway
Thursday: Wine Bar George 
Friday: Takumi-Tei 
Saturday: La Hacienda or Ale & Compass 
Sunday Post Marathon: Chefs de France, ESPN Zone, Room Service


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well if I rely on @Keels for this we will be at Jaleo every night.
> 
> I think I’d like to do Storybook Dining again for Dopey. Otherwise I go with the flow now.



Not every NIGHT ... probs every MEAL. 

Kidding. Gotta work in Cali Grill, Takumi-Tei and Morimoto.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Marathon Weekend kicks off in 184 days, which means the ADR booking window opens up this week! So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, which ADRs are you thinking about getting? Be sure to note if any of the meals are celebrations, carb loading, etc.



Unlike @rteetz I'm okay with letting @Keels plan dinners because I know she'll throw in plenty of sushi & sashimi along with Jaleo.  

The places we're considering for our reservations include: Takumi-Tei, Jiko, CA Grill, Chefs de France, and maybe Flying Fish. Oh, and Victoria & Albert's on Tuesday night after the full. No trip to Disney is complete without it.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Not every NIGHT ... probs every MEAL.
> 
> Kidding. Gotta work in Cali Grill, Takumi-Tei and Morimoto.


I am always game for Cali Grill.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am always game for Cali Grill.



Only if you wear a suit!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Only if you wear a suit!


Why do you hate me?


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Unlike @rteetz I'm okay with letting @Keels plan dinners because I know she'll throw in plenty of sushi & sashimi along with Jaleo.
> 
> The places we're considering for our reservations include: Takumi-Tei, Jiko, CA Grill, Chefs de France, and maybe Flying Fish. Oh, and Victoria & Albert's on Tuesday night after the full. No trip to Disney is complete without it.



Takumi-Tei, Cali Grill and Chef’s are all on my shortlist. I’m kinda burnt out on Jiko right now, which is kinda sad.


----------



## The Expert

Definitely considering Takumi-Tei and we're at Boardwalk so we'll probably have to do Flying Fish and/or bluezoo. I'm also intrigued by Topolino at Riviera. And like @Keels I am not feeling Jiko right now. That place has gone from my favorite to a disappointment and back more than once for me as they swap chefs and change up menus. I feel like they're in a bit of a dip again.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The Expert said:


> Definitely considering Takumi-Tei and we're at Boardwalk so we'll probably have to do Flying Fish and/or bluezoo. I'm also intrigued by Topolino at Riviera. And like @Keels I am not feeling Jiko right now. That place has gone from my favorite to a disappointment and back more than once for me as they swap chefs and change up menus. I feel like they're in a bit of a dip again.


We keep Jiko to when we stay at AKL for an easy dinner on a race weekend.  That way if it’s disappointing at least we didn't travel far it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I don’t really have a ton on my list as must have ADRs this time around. I’ve reached the point where timing of meals is more important to me than the location (this is a too many places I like issue, not an apathy issue). I like to have 4 PM dinner the night before the 5K and 10K. For the Half and Full I prefer our biggest meal to be 11-1 PM the day before and then snacking later as needed.

So I’m sure that I’ll schedule things, and it’s not to say I don’t have my favorites. I’ll definitely try to hit lunch at Sana’a either before the Half or Full. It’s the only place I try to hit every visit, and in January is definitely more likely to see the Savannah during lunch hours.  I will also be trying to book Storybook Dining for after the Full. Pictures with Dopey with our medals seems like a nice time to try that one. Morimoto, Raglan Road, basically anywhere in Epcot, Boma, etc. are all considerations as well, but I won't be rushing to book anything other than perhaps the Storybook Dining because I don't think I'm looking at anywhere that fills up crazy fast.

I’ve seen some reviews from the soft opening of Takumi-Tei and am intrigued, but I have to admit I’m a little scared of the price tag (although the experience and food seems like it’s justifiable). That’s also one that would be a less than ideal option for some of my group (kids and adults with very Midwest palates), the price definitely prohibits booking when I’m with them.


----------



## Neon Cactus

What we're considering now:
Tuesday (1/7) dinner at Whispering Canyon Cafe, but since we get in that day, it could wind up being quick service and MK fireworks dessert package.
Wed:  Chefs de France, Biergarten or Space, if it opens by then
Thurs:  Raglan Road
Fri:  Teppan Edo 
Sat:  Brunch at Homecomin' and Mama Melrose's for dinner
Sun:  We're still debating between Ohana, Cali Grill, and Artist Point for post marathon dinner.  Cali Grill is the most likely.
Mon:  DATW so I think we're just going to play it by ear and see what the alcohol tells us to eat.


----------



## Gemini1131

I think we are thinking Enzo hideaway Saturday and Narcoossee’s Sunday evening


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I know it's time but I am in no way ready to think about ADRs yet. In the past I've been excited to eat a big meal after the marathon and made reservations somewhere to pig out, but in reality I'm not even hungry when the time comes. I think it takes a day or two for my body to get over feeling devastated and get ready to rebuild energy. And before the races I'm afraid to eat anything unusual to me. If anybody has suggestions for places that are more of a nice experience rather than lots of food, for a post-marathon celebration, I'm all ears!


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> SAFD: I know it's time but I am in no way ready to think about ADRs yet. In the past I've been excited to eat a big meal after the marathon and made reservations somewhere to pig out, but in reality I'm not even hungry when the time comes. I think it takes a day or two for my body to get over feeling devastated and get ready to rebuild energy. And before the races I'm afraid to eat anything unusual to me. If anybody has suggestions for places that are more of a nice experience rather than lots of food, for a post-marathon celebration, I'm all ears!


California Grill. You don’t need to get a lot of food but it’s a wonderful experience.


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @rteetz did you see this yet? 

https://www.dapsmagic.com/2019/06/d...nd-tiki-birds-to-remain-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Hey @rteetz did you see this yet?
> 
> https://www.dapsmagic.com/2019/06/d...nd-tiki-birds-to-remain-at-walt-disney-world/


Way old news


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> Only if you wear a suit!


He can get away with chinos...or is it khakis?


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> He can get away with chinos...or is it khakis?


Both?


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> He can get away with chinos...or is it khakis?



Aren’t Chinos dad pants?


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: I am planning to eat at Jaleo a lot. Food is just amazing ( I went twice during my June trip) and there are so many options that I think I would need to go a few times just to try everything out. Takumi-Tei, California Grill and Topolino's are also on my list.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD:  This is what my wife has requested.

Thursday - Polite Pig (Dinner) *No ADR
Friday - Bon Voyage (Late Breakfast)
Saturday - Sanaa (Lunch)
Sunday - Yak and Yeti (Dinner)
Monday - San Angel (Dinner)
Tuesday - 50s Prime Time (Dinner)
Wednesday - Skipper Canteen (Dinner)


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD
This is my list, but I will probably only go to two of them. 

-Hopefully the new Space restaurant, unless the menu doesn't look that interesting.
-Biergarten
-Homecoming
-Ohana


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’m starting to think I might need to try Jaleo.


----------



## Princess KP

Neon Cactus said:


> I’m starting to think I might need to try Jaleo.


Hmmmm...maybe I shouldn’t be raving about it. Now everyone is gonna want to go and I won’t be able to get an ADR. Lol


----------



## hotblooded

I could conceivably see us going to Kona Cafe for vegan Tonga Toast after the half marathon, but otherwise, we’re not big ADR people. We live in Austin, and we both travel to big food destinations for work, so that tends to be where we skimp on Disney trips. I’ve been pretty content with using groceries for many of our meals, even staying at Pop Century with communal microwaves.


----------



## UNCBear24

Keels said:


> So, our group rate for Marathon Weekend is FINALLY working and anyone who previously talked to me about booking should have received a confirmation email by now!
> 
> If anyone else is still interested in joining the group block, I have VERY limited availability for 1/7 at Pop Century - but every day is wide open between 1/8-1/14 at both Pop and CB. The rates for Pop are $122/night (plus tax) and $192/night (plus tax) for CB.
> 
> You can add on the Dining Plan at 2020 rates or discounted parks tickets at any point, if that's something you need. I believe you can also book group tickets at the discount WITHOUT having a room reservation, but let me double-check on that.


I'm interested.


----------



## pinkxray

I am running the half marathon. We are only doing one park which will be Sunday. Originally I thought we would spend the day in Mk. It all the sudden dawned on me that the marathon would still be going on. How bad is it getting from Swan to MK if we use the buses?


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Marathon Weekend kicks off in 184 days, which means the ADR booking window opens up this week! So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, which ADRs are you thinking about getting? Be sure to note if any of the meals are celebrations, carb loading, etc.


 I guess I only have 4 days to figure this out! Considering I will most likely be traveling solo, I will only plan a few.

Friday - Carb loading dinner TBD (anyone have a pizza recommendation?)
Sunday - Celebration dinner at Boma? (It was delicious this year...)
Tuesday - Farewell breakfast at Tusker House


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: A good friend from college is joining me and hasn't been to Disney since we were in college. I told her to pick what she was interested in doing. We are thinking breakfast at Boma after the 5K, Via Napoli after the 10k, Homecoming after the half to celebrate her first half marathon, and a dessert party at MK after the marathon. Hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: We haven't given ADR's much thought yet. My friend & I did agree we both like Via Napoli, so we will do that at some point, but not sure on anything else. I have never eaten at Ohana, Jaleo, or Cali Grill, so those may be contenders.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve only been to the Jaleo restaurants in DC, but can attest that they are great!! And my all time favorite meal ever was at a Jose Andres restaurant, so I think it’s a safe choice!

I have zero clue about ADRs! We leave on our DCL European cruise in 2 weeks and the trip planning part of my brain is maxed out on that!

But, probably Epcot-centric since I plan to stay over there somewhere. On the fence about post-marathon dinner. Either I’ll want all the food, or my insides will be revolting - hard to plan around that!


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  I'm going down with my brother and an aunt.  We haven't really discussed ADRs recently.  I should probably send out a group text tomorrow.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I don’t have plans for any ADRs right now. I tend to stick to counter service on my solo running trips. DW may come down for Friday-Sunday, which might change things, but that’s up in the air right now. I might look for a Sunday or Monday night Yak&Yeti just because it was so good during our recent trip. We’ll see...


----------



## Keels

Group Block Update!!

If you think you might want to stay at Pop with our group block - even if you’re just considering but aren’t willing to commit just yet - let me know ASAP. We’ve now reached our Pop allotment and I need to give a firm number tomorrow when I call-in to ask for more rooms tomorrow. 

If you’ve messaged me and I’ve responded re: Pop, you’re on the booking list and are good!

I also have just four rooms left at CB and (potentially) two rooms at WL.


----------



## lahobbs4

Our only must-do's this trip are Yak and Yeti and Boma dinner. We are staying at AKL so we will hit up the Mara often, I love that quick-service!

I really hate most food options at HS but have to go there because of SWGE.  Maybe Sci-Fi? 
Via Napoli for a late dinner after the full. We are never hungry after that race!
Disney Springs after the half. That one will probably be a last minute decision.  I had the pot roast for lunch after the half at Liberty Tree Tavern last year and it was SO good but we are skipping MK this year. 

I just don't get as excited about WDW restaurants as I used to. As long as I get my Mickey Rice Crispy Treat and caramel popcorn, I'm good!


----------



## Princess KP

CDKG said:


> Friday - Carb loading dinner TBD (anyone have a pizza recommendation?)


I like the pizza from Wolfgang Puck Express at DS and no reservations are required!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I have never been so confused about ADR... This for someone who did four trips with Deluxe Dining Plan and two without! The challenge comes from the mix of people coming and their goals/levels of energy: 
DM will probably want some down time but likes nice sit down dinners, 
DU has never been to Disney and doesn’t like anything too adventurous taste wise, 
DH and DD14 are coming down for a few days and want to cover as much ground as possible and would like to skip TS, 
DD12 asked for T-Rex and, 
I am running Dopey and have to manage that in the schedule, plus my food intake and, I don’t know how hungry I’ll be after the Marathon.

Right now, I am thinking Artist Point for four people Sunday evening after the Marathon, T-Rex on Wednesday after the Expo and BOG for lunch I don’t know when. 

I might add one or two of the following to have the option later:
Via Napoli (if not DH) or Mama Melrose (with DH)
Chef de France or Rose and Crown (although their QS might be a better option for this trip)
Coral Reef or new Space restaurant at Epcot

Other places that I’d like to visit but unlikely to succeed on this trip:
Contempo café or GF café
Trader Sam
Sanaa
Skipper Canteen
Jaleo in Disney Springs 

Thanks, writing it down brought some clarity...


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: My ADR window doesn't open until next week and the only one I'm making is a group post-races celebration dinner. I just spent two days eating Disney food and will happily live without that experience again for a long while: I'll have a full kitchen for Marathon week and will be making 90% of my own meals.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

flav said:


> SAFD: I have never been so confused about ADR... This for someone who did four trips with Deluxe Dining Plan and two without! The challenge comes from the mix of people coming and their goals/levels of energy:
> DM will probably want some down time but likes nice sit down dinners,
> DU has never been to Disney and doesn’t like anything too adventurous taste wise,
> DH and DD14 are coming down for a few days and want to cover as much ground as possible and would like to skip TS,
> DD12 asked for T-Rex and,
> I am running Dopey and have to manage that in the schedule, plus my food intake and, I don’t know how hungry I’ll be after the Marathon.
> 
> Right now, I am thinking Artist Point for four people Sunday evening after the Marathon, T-Rex on Wednesday after the Expo and BOG for lunch I don’t know when.
> 
> I might add one or two of the following to have the option later:
> Via Napoli (if not DH) or Mama Melrose (with DH)
> Chef de France or Rose and Crown (although their QS might be a better option for this trip)
> Coral Reef or new Space restaurant at Epcot
> 
> Other places that I’d like to visit but unlikely to succeed on this trip:
> Contempo café or GF café
> Trader Sam
> Sanaa
> Skipper Canteen
> Jaleo in Disney Springs
> 
> Thanks, writing it down brought some clarity...



I have gone with a large group and you really have two choices, just accept that at any one point, at least one person will not be happy and manage expectations accordingly. The other, is to have a few key meals together, but allow for time to break off into small group periodically for meals or even for sections of the day and periodically regroup. If you are doing dopey or goofy, I would recommend the later. For me, managing a big group takes all of the fun out of it. I went with a big group a few years ago and sometimes just breaking up into small groups elevated so much of the stress of knowing one person really wanted to do one thing, but others would be miserable. Now we do that all the time or else by the middle of the trip there is probably going to be an emotional blowout at least once.


----------



## LdyStormy76

pinkxray said:


> I am running the half marathon. We are only doing one park which will be Sunday. Originally I thought we would spend the day in Mk. It all the sudden dawned on me that the marathon would still be going on. How bad is it getting from Swan to MK if we use the buses?



Since the marathon clears Magic Kingdom first it should not be too bad.  Depending on when the last corral starts runners should be clear of that park by 8:30 and my guess is that traffic from the Epcot area resorts to MK should be minimally impacted, if at all.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

We've got Homecoming, Raglan Road, California Grill and Sanaa on the "list" for January but still need to sit down and figure out preferences for each day.  One downside I have found to full family going is getting ADRs for all 6 of us can be a PITA.  I know a lot of people just make them for a smaller number and add when they get there, but I've always been too afraid to rely on that, especially with the two younger ones.


----------



## SheHulk

What's the deal with Raglan Road? Is it a dinner show or something? Menu looks good.


----------



## steph0808

Is anyone planning on any tours during Marathon Weekend? We did the segway tour of Fort Wilderness this year during Marathon Weekend and had a great time. 

We are thinking about Keys to the Kingdom this time, though it is 5 hours less park time. The Epcot behind the scenes tour (can't remember the name) also seems interesting.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> What's the deal with Raglan Road? Is it a dinner show or something? Menu looks good.



Sometimes they'll have Irish dancing going on during dinner, but it's not really a "dinner show".  It's one of DW and my favorite places, though.  The It's Not Bleedin' Chowder is fantastic and we like to finish it off with Ger's Bread Pudding.


----------



## kirstie101

Not planning too many ADRs. First trip to WDW so no clue what I’ll like most. Ohana dinner is my one must do. I’d like to do lunch or dinner at BOG just to experience it. Boma sounds good. I’m think most breakfasts will be food court at Pop. On Friday I’ll be in MK and I’d love some pizza or pasta. Any recommendations?


----------



## michigandergirl

SheHulk said:


> What's the deal with Raglan Road? Is it a dinner show or something? Menu looks good.



We went there this past April and enjoyed it. They have small stages throughout the restaurant where mostly "Riverdance" style dancers perform, but also singers playing different instruments. There was someone performing about every 20 minutes. I had the fish & chips, which was good, but the portion seemed too small. The rest of our party enjoyed their meal.


----------



## steph0808

kirstie101 said:


> Not planning too many ADRs. First trip to WDW so no clue what I’ll like most. Ohana dinner is my one must do. I’d like to do lunch or dinner at BOG just to experience it. Boma sounds good. I’m think most breakfasts will be food court at Pop. On Friday I’ll be in MK and I’d love some pizza or pasta. Any recommendations?



I've never eaten there, but I read some reports of people eating at Tony's Town Square Restaurant before races. 

I went to the Plaza last year before the half and hated it.


----------



## jockey

The only ADR I am planning for Marathon weekend is Kona CXAfe after the 10k. During Princess we had some really bad food at TS, especially restaurants we loved ..skippers Canteen Ohana Breakfast and Teppan Edo to name a few. our meal at Teppean eco took over 2 hours ..we waited nearly one hour at the table on the Chef. Skippers canteen felt like we had been served a grill cleaner as the sauce with our chicken was awful Decided just to have QS ..takes up less time too!


----------



## pinkxray

I am all over the place with our adrs. I can’t make up my mind.
 Our first night is Disney springs and I would love to try Raglan Road or Homecomin. However DD wants to try chicken guy and I think WGP express is great for a pre race meal. 
After the half I would love to try trails end brunch but DD wants to eat at the fountain at the Dolphin. I’m thinking since I don’t know how I’ll feel after I might go with her choice. 
Dinner is unknown. Hopefully a TS. We aren’t doing a park so somewhere inDS or a resort. Maybe Homecomin that night.
Sunday will most likely be our MK day. Thinking Plaza for breakfast and Tony’s for dinner. Maybe the dessert party. I don’t know. I need to make up my mind soon. 
It also doesn’t help that I don’t have our resort picked yet. We have a reservation at Pop but I’m looking to change to somewhere else. Can you tell I have problems making up my mind?


----------



## wdvak

SAFD:  not making any ADRs at the moment.  I’ve been out with an ankle injury for almost 5 weeks. Next week I’m hoping they can say I can get back to training.  If it delays too much longer I’m not sure if I can complete Dopey, well really the marathon. So then is it worth the cost to travel down.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Awwww bugger! I’m in Pennsylvania for a year but I may have to come down for Marathon Weekend just to see y’all! I’m doing Princess in February because my cousin in Vermont wants to run it for the first time. Not doing any runs for Marathon weekend unless I can find a way!!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Princess_Nikki said:


> Awwww bugger! I’m in Pennsylvania for a year but I may have to come down for Marathon Weekend just to see y’all! I’m doing Princess in February because my cousin in Vermont wants to run it for the first time. Not doing any runs for Marathon weekend unless I can find a way!!


There's an old adage: "Where there's a will, there's a way."


----------



## CDKG

Princess KP said:


> I like the pizza from Wolfgang Puck Express at DS and no reservations are required!


Agreed!!! My two favorite pizzas last January were from Wolfgang Puck Express (I always stay in Congress Park at SSR, so it’s only a 10 min walk) and Via Napoli during DATW. I think I will book a ressie at VN and, if my plans change, I can always cancel and stop by WPE instead.


----------



## bevcgg

kirstie101 said:


> Not planning too many ADRs. First trip to WDW so no clue what I’ll like most. Ohana dinner is my one must do. I’d like to do lunch or dinner at BOG just to experience it. Boma sounds good. I’m think most breakfasts will be food court at Pop. On Friday I’ll be in MK and I’d love some pizza or pasta. Any recommendations?



Since you are at POP- take advantage of the Food Court at Art of Animation (across the bridge)- they have a yummy create your own pasta station that is great the night before a race.  Go for lunch at BOG- much better deal than dinner. Have fun!


----------



## garneska

SAFD:  I have my reservation at California Grille for Brunch on Sunday Jan 12.  I am only running the half so I was able to snag the brunch ressie.  I have to wait till tomorrow to book my birthday dinner for Jan 16 (my birthday is the 17th but we leave early on 18th so celebrating one day early).


----------



## IamTrike

pinkxray said:


> I am running the half marathon. We are only doing one park which will be Sunday. Originally I thought we would spend the day in Mk. It all the sudden dawned on me that the marathon would still be going on. How bad is it getting from Swan to MK if we use the buses?


I think the answer is, it depends.  We've had days with no issues getting there and days when it was bad.  After princess this year we tried to make it from Caribbean Beach to Poly for a 9:30 breakfast reservation.  We spent about an hour sitting on World Drive trying to get into the park.  The half runners were all out of the park but they were having a rough time dealing with traffic up to the intersection where you turn to go to the poly, or go straight to the Contemporary/Bus parking.


----------



## jhoannam

Well, my friend officially backed out of Marathon weekend. No runDisney for me in January.  oh well, I’ll be back in June 2020 for a family vacation.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Question for you trainers out there. I have used Jenny Hadfield's plans with good success in the past. I was entering the plan into my calendar. I have a couple of questions and not sure what to do. I am running NYC marathon on November 3rd, then Dopey in January. I am also running a local half three weeks before NYC. It seems most plans have the last long training run (20 to 21 miles) three weeks before the marathon. Should I move that long run a week back (so 4 weeks before marathon) or forward (so it is 2 weeks before marathon)?

Second question, any good plans to maintain between NYC in early November and Dopey in January (9 weekends between the two)?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jason Bryer said:


> Question for you trainers out there. I have used Jenny Hadfield's plans with good success in the past. I was entering the plan into my calendar. I have a couple of questions and not sure what to do. I am running NYC marathon on November 3rd, then Dopey in January. I am also running a local half three weeks before NYC. It seems most plans have the last long training run (20 to 21 miles) three weeks before the marathon. Should I move that long run a week back (so 4 weeks before marathon) or forward (so it is 2 weeks before marathon)?
> 
> Second question, any good plans to maintain between NYC in early November and Dopey in January (9 weekends between the two)?



The first thing I'd ask is how you want to approach each of the three events: Local HM, NYC Marathon, and Dopey.  Do you plan to treat them all as "A" level events?  Where you're giving everything you've got?  Or are they "B" level events or something else entirely?  That helps dictate the approach.

Second, if I told you that you'd be 5 minutes faster on the NYC marathon if you took the local HM easy, would you do it?  What about 10 min faster?  What about 30 min faster?  I ask because a HM "A" race that's only 3 weeks out from the M might have an influence on the performance of it.  So if you'd be willing to do it as a "B" race, or possibly a training run, then it would certainly lessen the impact of it on the NYC marathon.  

If you could be convinced to do the local HM that's 3 weeks prior to the NYC M as a training run, then the next question would be whether you could conceivably add mileage to the day to make that day the de facto long run day?  The longest run in your plan sounds like 20-21 miles.  So maybe 7 miles prior to the start of the local HM and then 13.1 miles at long run pace to finish out the 20.  Keep the time between them at 5-10 min and you'd be golden.  Just want to avoid tightening up too much.  If you're like me, and struggle to do races at anything other than race pace, then having these extra miles in advance of the race could help squash the adrenaline.  And if you're plan ever calls for Marathon Tempo workouts, then you could do some maneuvering of this HM training run into a M Tempo workout instead.  Maybe like 5 mile WU before race starts + first 7 miles at long run pace + 6.11 miles at M Tempo as a fast finish.

If you'd rather the HM stay an "A" race at 3 weeks out from the M, then I'd probably err on the side of having the peak workout earlier in the plan than later.  Possibly at 5 weeks out instead of 3 weeks out.  This gives you ample time to recover from the peak workout (LR at 20-21 miles), then HM "A" race (which needs an additional 7 days of easy/recovery), and then "M" 3 weeks later.  You could conceivably do the peak at 4 weeks or 2 weeks, but in both cases it means that you'll be doing either the HM after little recovery from the max training run, or be doing a max training run after a HM only 7 days prior.  And then the M itself two weeks later means you run the risk of not shedding the fatigue in time for the race.  A consideration there on the 14 day taper is whether you've done one as short as that for a M, and tolerated it with a good performance afterwards.

Following the NYC M, I'd seriously consider some rest if it is an "A" HM and "A" NYC M (if that's the way it plays out).  Because trying to carry the peak for another 9 weeks after that for a potential "A" Dopey could be risky.  So, if it were me, I'd probably take a single week completely off to allow some recovery from the NYC M.  Then the week of 11/11/19 would be completely easy (no pace of any type) with duration capped at 45 min a day.  Then, week of 11/18 would be the start of a reverse taper from the NYC M plan.  So whatever the last week of the Hadfield training stated (minus the M) would be the week of 11/18, then the week prior on Hadfield would be 11/25.  This should get you back to somewhere around 50-60% peak mileage.  That leaves us like the following:

11/4 - Week OFF
11/11 - Only easy capped at 45 min per normal running days
11/18 - Reverse taper from last week of Hadfield
11/25 - Reverse taper from second to last week of Hadfield (approximately 50-60% peak)
12/2 - 70-75% of peak from Hadfield
12/9 - Recovery Week of only easy running (approximately 50-60% peak)
12/16 - Peak Week (80-85% of peak from Hadfield)
12/23 - Taper Week
12/30 - Taper Week
1/6 - Dopey Week

I'd probably only do paced runs during the weeks of 11/25, 12/2, 12/16, and 12/23.  Otherwise everything kept super easy.

As a rule of thumb I use with my runners, for every 3k of racing, you need 1 day of rest/recovery.  So a HM needs 7 days.  A M needs 14 days.  Then it takes equal time to rebuild from that recovery phase.  So a HM race's impact is 14 days, and a M race's impact is 28 days when either are done as an "A" race.  For me, when I monitor the relationship between my HR and Pace (a secondary assessment of my current fitness), it usually takes 42 days for my fitness profile to return to normal after a M.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## gtitan21

Been following for a month now, and finally took the leap and registered for my first ever Half. Should be interesting since i can't get through a 5k non-stop yet. looking forward to the journey though!


----------



## lahobbs4

gtitan21 said:


> Been following for a month now, and finally took the leap and registered for my first ever Half. Should be interesting since i can't get through a 5k non-stop yet. looking forward to the journey though!




You can do it! I did Dopey this year and will again in 2020 and I don't run a 5K without stopping!


----------



## jennamfeo

gtitan21 said:


> Been following for a month now, and finally took the leap and registered for my first ever Half. Should be interesting since i can't get through a 5k non-stop yet. looking forward to the journey though!


Just think of it as practice stopping for character pictures!  You got this!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Wow @DopeyBadger, that is quite a detailed response. Thank you so much, your response is super helpful. The short answer for my goals for this race is simply to finish. I did a sub four hour marathon this year at Disney. I don't have a strong desire to repeat that. The local HM will be an easy run, in part because I will be running with my wife. The last HM race I did I averaged 8:10 min/mile (fairly consistently). When I run with my wife, we tend to do just under 10 min/mile. I don't think I could add miles before or immediately after the HM for various logistical reasons. Later in the evening, yes, but not sure if that is good or not. 

For NYC, again, I want to enjoy the race. But I am a bit like you and that on race day I have a harder time holding back my pace. I am taking the same approach for Dopey. My wife is likely running the HM with me so I will be running a slower pace. I view this as good so I have something left to finishing the marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

gtitan21 said:


> Been following for a month now, and finally took the leap and registered for my first ever Half. Should be interesting since i can't get through a 5k non-stop yet. looking forward to the journey though!



Welcome!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Jason Bryer said:


> Wow @DopeyBadger, that is quite a detailed response. Thank you so much, your response is super helpful. The short answer for my goals for this race is simply to finish. I did a sub four hour marathon this year at Disney. I don't have a strong desire to repeat that. The local HM will be an easy run, in part because I will be running with my wife. The last HM race I did I averaged 8:10 min/mile (fairly consistently). When I run with my wife, we tend to do just under 10 min/mile. I don't think I could add miles before or immediately after the HM for various logistical reasons. Later in the evening, yes, but not sure if that is good or not.
> 
> For NYC, again, I want to enjoy the race. But I am a bit like you and that on race day I have a harder time holding back my pace. I am taking the same approach for Dopey. My wife is likely running the HM with me so I will be running a slower pace. I view this as good so I have something left to finishing the marathon.



Perfect!  Then my advice would be to do the peak at 4 or 5 weeks out since peak performance is not the major driving force.  This will enable you to complete the NYC marathon and run the least amount of risk involving injury during the build-up to it.  The four weeks out is reasonable for the peak since the HM is going to be taken at a considerably slower pace than peak performance.


----------



## PointerPower

In for 2020 Marathon.  I told myself after this year's race it'd be the last Disney marathon,  but I knew those thoughts wouldn't last long. 

I just signed up,  and am just now getting back on the forum.   Looking forward to reading through the threads and sharing in everyone's obsession over marathon weekend 2020. Good luck on the training this year everyone!


----------



## ashejen

DopeyBadger said:


> I'd probably only do paced runs during the weeks of 11/25, 12/2, 12/16, and 12/23.  Otherwise everything kept super easy.
> 
> As a rule of thumb I use with my runners, for every 3k of racing, you need 1 day of rest/recovery.  So a HM needs 7 days.  A M needs 14 days.  Then it takes equal time to rebuild from that recovery phase.  So a HM race's impact is 14 days, and a M race's impact is 28 days when either are done as an "A" race.  For me, when I monitor the relationship between my HR and Pace (a secondary assessment of my current fitness), it usually takes 42 days for my fitness profile to return to normal after a M.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Just wanted to say thanks for this - I have NYC also and then goofy.  NYC is definitely my "A" race for the year.  I'm doing a full three weeks prior to NYC - I need a 20 mile training run and then it'll be an extra 6 super super slow miles.  I've done this before and made sure to take the first full really easy and maintain my slow run pace - I was able to have a good time (for me) for the full that followed.  Hoping for the same for NYC....


----------



## LSUfan4444

I’ve been sticking to mostly 20/25 min runs every morning this week but went a little longer today with the family sleeping in.

Got a great view of the Tron construction from the backside today. Much better view than even from Barnstormer.


----------



## opusone

LSUfan4444 said:


> I’ve been sticking to mostly 20/25 min runs every morning this week but went a little longer today with the family sleeping in.
> 
> Got a great view of the Tron construction from the backside today. Much better view than even from Barnstormer.View attachment 416005



Last time I ran Floridian Way, there were no sidewalks (only the really deep grass on the side of the road which was quite frustrating to run on), but that was quite some time ago.  Has that changed?  Do they have sidewalks now along Floridian Way?


----------



## Jason Bryer

DopeyBadger said:


> Perfect!  Then my advice would be to do the peak at 4 or 5 weeks out since peak performance is not the major driving force.  This will enable you to complete the NYC marathon and run the least amount of risk involving injury during the build-up to it.  The four weeks out is reasonable for the peak since the HM is going to be taken at a considerably slower pace than peak performance.



Thanks!


----------



## Keels

Princess KP said:


> SAFD: I am planning to eat at Jaleo a lot. Food is just amazing ( I went twice during my June trip) and there are so many options that I think I would need to go a few times just to try everything out. Takumi-Tei, California Grill and Topolino's are also on my list.



I vote we go every day for liquid olives and sangria.


----------



## garneska

i have not eaten there yet, but i have Jaleo booked twice just in case it is that good.


----------



## steph0808

My mom, who is my marathon weekend travel partner, has no dining requests but did emphasize how much she really loved Boma for breakfast this year.

We are staying at Poly this time, so that isn't as convenient as it was last time when we were at AKL. How does Ohana breakfast compare? Or something at Grand Floridian? Any recommendations? Or should I just uber us over to Boma one morning?


----------



## Keels

garneska said:


> i have not eaten there yet, but i have Jaleo booked twice just in case it is that good.



I ate there three times in 10 days back in May ... and I convinced @Princess KP to go a first time before her planned ADR. 

Once I had a reservation once and two times I just went in and sat at the bar.


----------



## Bree

I just booked Jaleo for next weekend after all this chatter about how good it is. I love tapas so I’m really looking forward to it!


----------



## Keels

Bree said:


> I just booked Jaleo for next weekend after all this chatter about how good it is. I love tapas so I’m really looking forward to it!



Jealous! Have the liquid olives for me!


----------



## CDKG

steph0808 said:


> My mom, who is my marathon weekend travel partner, has no dining requests but did emphasize how much she really loved Boma for breakfast this year.
> 
> We are staying at Poly this time, so that isn't as convenient as it was last time when we were at AKL. How does Ohana breakfast compare? Or something at Grand Floridian? Any recommendations? Or should I just uber us over to Boma one morning?


I’m a big fan of the breakfast at Tusker House! The food is similar to Boma, but because it is located in a park, it may be more convenient for you. As a bonus, they have Mickey, Goofy, Donald and Daisy in their safari outfits! I like to schedule it for a morning after my races are done so I can get photos with my medals.


----------



## PointerPower

LadyKnight said:


> New to RD. Do all Runs come with dri-fit shirts or should I bring my own?


I'm a little late to this thread, but note also that the dri-fit shirts are long sleeve.  If weather in 2020 is like 2019 (super hot), you may not want to be running in a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PointerPower said:


> I'm a little late to this thread, but note also that the dri-fit shirts are long sleeve.  If weather in 2020 is like 2019 (super hot), you may not want to be running in a long sleeve shirt.


Or it could be freezing like 2018 and you’ll want all the long sleeves!  Yay Florida weather!


----------



## Princess KP

Keels said:


> I vote we go every day for liquid olives and sangria.


I'm in! You were absolutely right when you said they were life changing.


----------



## Princess KP

steph0808 said:


> My mom, who is my marathon weekend travel partner, has no dining requests but did emphasize how much she really loved Boma for breakfast this year.
> 
> We are staying at Poly this time, so that isn't as convenient as it was last time when we were at AKL. How does Ohana breakfast compare? Or something at Grand Floridian? Any recommendations? Or should I just uber us over to Boma one morning?


'Ohana just has basic breakfast items like eggs, sausage and Mickey waffles but, you get to meet Lilo and Stitch! I prefer Kona Cafe because they have macadamia nut pancakes!


----------



## flav

ADR went smoothly but I still doubt most of my choices.

Two questions: 
Is Storybook at Artist Point for celebration dinner worth nearly 25% of my weekly food budget?

Is the pizza at Via Napoli so exceptional or are most in park (not DS) or Pop food court QS pizzas acceptable? My main concern with Via Napoli is that it takes away a lot of flexibility. Also, if VN cannot be missed, would you go before the half or before the full (doing Dopey)?


----------



## UNCBear24

Anyone else signing up for 2020 Star Wars Rival Run weekend today?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> ADR went smoothly but I still doubt most of my choices.
> 
> Two questions:
> Is Storybook at Artist Point for celebration dinner worth nearly 25% of my weekly food budget?
> 
> Is the pizza at Via Napoli so exceptional or are most in park (not DS) or Pop food court QS pizzas acceptable? My main concern with Via Napoli is that it takes away a lot of flexibility. Also, if VN cannot be missed, would you go before the half or before the full (doing Dopey)?


1. It depends what you’re looking for. I enjoyed the experience but if you have a budget in mind it may not be best. It’s not my favorite dining place on property but I’d go back. 

2. Via Napoli is probably some of the best pizza on property. Disney really doesn’t do great pizza in general.


----------



## Princess KP

huskies90 said:


> Can any of these Dopey discount codes be shared? I have registered for Dopey but daughter has not signed up yet.





rteetz said:


> PEACHTREE50 for Goofy and Dopey
> PEACHTREE25 for the marathon


For those that want to take advantage of the discount, I believe these promo codes expire today.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Got my ADRs this morning.  Whispering Canyon, Biergarten, Raglan Road, Teppan Edo, Homecomin’, Mama Melroses, Ohana and Jaleo.  Now it’s time for the second guessing to begin!


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> Is Storybook at Artist Point for celebration dinner worth nearly 25% of my weekly food budget?



Check the menu to see if there is something you like.  We liked the experience and our waiter was phenomenal.  But I didn't do my due diligence on checking the menu and found there wasn't anything there that I really liked as an entree and felt the price would be justified.  However, there were different items on the different tastings throughout the meal that were quite good.


----------



## bphilb

Princess KP said:


> For those that want to take advantage of the discount, I believe these promo codes expire today.



Thanks for pointing this out. I had made my resort reservations but hadn't pulled the trigger on the Dopey yet. This saved $50 which is nice. I ran my first half marathon at Wine & Dine last November and all three Star Wars races but never dreamed of attempting a marathon. I can't wait for this event.


----------



## PrincessV

UNCBear24 said:


> Anyone else signing up for 2020 Star Wars Rival Run weekend today?


Yep! All done and registered for 5K and Challenge.


----------



## MissLiss279

UNCBear24 said:


> Anyone else signing up for 2020 Star Wars Rival Run weekend today?


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Via Napoli is probably some of the best pizza on property.


We agree on something!


----------



## bevcgg

Princess KP said:


> For those that want to take advantage of the discount, I believe these promo codes expire today.



Thanks for sharing the codes- I just upgraded to Goofy! Yay! 

If you are upgrading and using the codes- there is not a field to add a code to the upgrade- unlike the registration page.
I called and spoke to a real person at RD- although possibly one of the interns that run the whole thing! LOL! She - after consulting with others- suggested I complete the upgrade process then send an email requesting the Peachtree50 discount be refunded to my card. Who knows if that will work- they did not seem to have a firm answer. 

I sent an email last night inquiring and today after registration- fingers crossed!


----------



## IamTrike

Dis_Yoda said:


> Or it could be freezing like 2018 and you’ll want all the long sleeves!  Yay Florida weather!



Yup just prepare for a temp somewhere between 30 and 90 degrees and you'll be fine.  



Princess KP said:


> 'Ohana just has basic breakfast items like eggs, sausage and Mickey waffles but, you get to meet Lilo and Stitch! I prefer Kona Cafe because they have macadamia nut pancakes!



Kona is one of my favorite breakfasts on property.  They also have the Kona Coffee French press.  



flav said:


> ADR went smoothly but I still doubt most of my choices.
> 
> Two questions:
> Is Storybook at Artist Point for celebration dinner worth nearly 25% of my weekly food budget?
> 
> Is the pizza at Via Napoli so exceptional or are most in park (not DS) or Pop food court QS pizzas acceptable? My main concern with Via Napoli is that it takes away a lot of flexibility. Also, if VN cannot be missed, would you go before the half or before the full (doing Dopey)?



Via Napoli is a favorite among my running buddies, but it depends on what you expect from a Pizza.  It's a thin crust wood fired pizza and the ingredients tend to be very good.   I personally really like it, but also have a lot of buds on other Disney forums that basically insist all Disney pizza sucks and even Via Napoli is compared to {Insert local favorite Pizza place}.  To me other pizza on property is not comparable. 


rteetz said:


> 2. Via Napoli is probably some of the best pizza on property. Disney really doesn’t do great pizza in general.


Agreed.


----------



## Jason Bryer

PCFriar80 said:


> Just a courtesy message for those of you [like me] waiting for SWA to release their schedule for marathon weekend, the July 10th date for releasing flights past 1/5/20 has now been pushed out to August 8th.
> 
> *We are currently accepting air reservations through January 5, 2020. On August 8, 2019 we will open our schedule for sale through March 6, 2020. This date is subject to change!*



Looks like SWA pushed the date further to August 15th. https://www.southwest.com/air/flight-schedules/


----------



## apdebord

I used to live a few blocks from Jaleo in Arlington, VA and was a frequent customer.  I'm sure the one in DS is even better!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> We agree on something!


#AllTheEyerolls


----------



## flav

Thank you @rteetz , @DopeyBadger, @jennamfeo and @IamTrike

Based on those answers I conclude that
if someone is absolutely hooked on eating pizza, might as well spend the time and go to Via Napoli. Pasta and other dish wise, how does it compare to Mama Melrose? To AoA pasta bar?

Having done most characters meals at WDW (except Garden Grill) I was tempted by Stotybook at AP because it is a sit down dinner (not a buffet) which might be a plus after running Dopey. I am not looking for gourmet food (and it is true that the entree descriptions are not wowing me) because I will not be with people who would enjoy any signature dining or are ready to go to DS for a meal. I am trying to find an alternative for a celebration dinner within those parameters and I am falling short of ideas! Maybe I should just spend the 85$ in snacks and drinks... I do not mind spending it but just want to have the most pleasure for it.

Disney Marathon Weekend Restaurant Budget (pp with tip and taxes in but we might share some items)
9 QS @ 13$=117$
BOG lunch=23$
T-Rex=35$
Via Napoli=40$
Storybook=85$
Snacks, drinks and maybe upgrade to Space restaurant=50$
Total=350$


----------



## jennamfeo

Great. Now I want some pizza.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Great. Now I want some pizza.


You always want pizza


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> You always want pizza



Don’t we all?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Don’t we all?


Not wrong.


----------



## lahobbs4

I honestly don't hate the flatbread options at the resorts. If I need a quick pizza fix then they do the trick. However, Via Napoli is almost an every trip choice for us.


----------



## gtitan21

With all this ADR talk, looks like i'm going to spend quite a bit of time researching and then craving food i can't have until January. lol. So far that Pasta Bar has my mind racing!


----------



## pinkxray

We are doing a budget trip. I had plans to only do 1 park day at MK and maybe 2-3 adrs. As soon as they announced Rise of Resistance I immediately asked DD if she was cool with dropping adrs and doing mostly qs so we can get 2 day park tickets. We will be joining in the madness at Hollywood studios that weekend. Can’t wait!


----------



## flav

Looks like we will have to rope drop Star Wars land on the only morning without a flight or a race... 
Star Wars Rise of the Resistance opens December 5th, 2019 in Disney World!


----------



## SheHulk

lahobbs4 said:


> I honestly don't hate the flatbread options at the resorts. If I need a quick pizza fix then they do the trick. However, Via Napoli is almost an every trip choice for us.


Yeah I had an amazing flatbread at the Contempo Cafe a few years ago. It was just called "seasonal flatbread" or something. I think it had artichokes. It was pretty big, probably meant for 2 people. I took it to my room and ate half, and set the rest aside, telling myself I had enough and should leave it alone. Within 10 minutes I was eating another piece. Before you knew it I ate the entire thing myself. Good thing I was running a marathon the next day!


----------



## courtneybeth

I'm dying - tomorrow is an early wake-up to make Disney food reservations (4am PDT) and then off to get my 4 miles in before work.  Tonight's plan is to make a spreadsheet of all the places I want to eat and grab the must-haves first.  Obviously Afternoon Tea is taking priority over less popular options like Sanaa. No park days for Dopey.  

... then the fun begins next week for the 60 day FP+ reservations for the birthday trip.

Running 14 miles this weekend. Yaaaaay.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> Is anyone planning on any tours during Marathon Weekend? We did the segway tour of Fort Wilderness this year during Marathon Weekend and had a great time.
> 
> We are thinking about Keys to the Kingdom this time, though it is 5 hours less park time. The Epcot behind the scenes tour (can't remember the name) also seems interesting.


I would be very cautious with tours very close to a race.  I did the Star Wars guided tour in 2017 the day after the Dark Side Challenge and rewarded myself with a huge blister that I had to cope with the rest of the week.  I was just fine after the races, but all the walking for the tour finally triggered the blister.  



gtitan21 said:


> Been following for a month now, and finally took the leap and registered for my first ever Half. Should be interesting since i can't get through a 5k non-stop yet. looking forward to the journey though!


Welcome and just keep working hard.  I just wanted to say that I started training for my first half in May, slacked off on weekends, but finally got serious in July with an early September race.  You're further along than me.  



PointerPower said:


> In for 2020 Marathon. I told myself after this year's race it'd be the last Disney marathon, but I knew those thoughts wouldn't last long.


I managed to do the opposite.  I was really excited for a second attempt at the marathon in February and am now needing to remind myself that I already finished the marathon, so it does not need to terrify me again.  Respect it?  Absolutely.  But be afraid of it?  



flav said:


> Is Storybook at Artist Point for celebration dinner worth nearly 25% of my weekly food budget?


I think it really depends on what you're looking for.  I think the dining room is very well done and clever.  I chose to dine there because of the Dopey picture with the Dopey medal and not needing to wait in that photo line after the marathon.  While I enjoyed my meal there, I don't plan on doing it again this year and I am running Dopey again.

As of right now, I'm not doing many ADRs for marathon weekend.  I have a post 10K breakfast, an early dinner the night before the marathon, a post marathon celebratory meal, and a Tuesday night meal in the Studios chosen entirely because Galaxy's Edge is also there.  I'm skipping a few of my regular ADRs in part because I'm also going down for Rival Run and staying an entire week after that race, so I have more time to really relax and not let fear of how I'll respond to something during a race impact my decision.  



UNCBear24 said:


> Anyone else signing up for 2020 Star Wars Rival Run weekend today?


Signed up for the 5K and ordered the jacket.  I got a package through my travel agent for the challenge, so I'll formally sign up for that when they send me the email telling me to sign up.  All that's left now is to add the virtual run, but make sure it's tied to Kessel.  



flav said:


> Looks like we will have to rope drop Star Wars land on the only morning without a flight or a race...
> Star Wars Rise of the Resistance opens December 5th, 2019 in Disney World!


After making my very low number of ADRs, I found out, so I'm glad I cut back on ADRs for marathon weekend.  I now have lots more time to explore Galaxy's Edge.  Thus far all of my exploring Galaxy's Edge trip or planned trips have involved friends and family joining me, so I'm not spending all day in Galaxy's Edge geeking out.  That can change during marathon weekend especially with Rise of the Resistance open.


----------



## steph0808

Sleepless Knight said:


> I would be very cautious with tours very close to a race.  I did the Star Wars guided tour in 2017 the day after the Dark Side Challenge and rewarded myself with a huge blister that I had to cope with the rest of the week.  I was just fine after the races, but all the walking for the tour finally triggered the blister.



Good to know, but I've always done the parks after the races as well, so I don't feel like the tour would be an increase in my walking/steps. It is something to consider though.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> Good to know, but I've always done the parks after the races as well, so I don't feel like the tour would be an increase in my walking/steps. It is something to consider though.


I'm the same way.  If I had known what the Guided Tour the day after the races would have caused a blister like it did, I would have waited to do the tour until later in the trip.  

When visiting the parks and doing races, I return to the parks after showering post race and remain in the parks until 6 or 7 pm.  After the last race, I usually watch the fireworks and then go back to my room.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Looks like I’m going to have to call in for dining reservations since the website and the app aren’t working this morning.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

What a cluster trying to get ADRs this morning, but it is finally done!  Combination of online (complete disaster) and the dining line (hold music now permanently etched in my brain).  Surprisingly still got almost everything we wanted with a little flexibility, but will be trying something new Sunday for the (hopefully) celebratory dinner.  Another milestone on the road to a great weekend checked off the list.

Hoping everyone else had good luck on booking.


----------



## ashejen

Dis_Yoda said:


> Looks like I’m going to have to call in for dining reservations since the website and the app aren’t working this morning.


Yeah, they were giving me pains on the app...I ended up having to use the website.  Luckily with all the issues, the time I wanted for California Grill became better - celebratory dinner for fireworks!!   I was also able to easily book Maria and Enzo's for Saturday on Opentable today as well (party of 9 didn't show up as available on WDW but did on opentable_.


----------



## MissLiss279

Yeah... I had issues too, but I didn’t have time to wait on hold. I tried again right before I went into work (just before 8 am CDT), and the app worked, and I was able to get the three things I wanted about at the times I wanted. So it all worked out.


----------



## bevcgg

It would be easier to book breakfast/lunch ADR's if I knew WHEN I might be flying home on Monday.
Come on Southwest.....please don't make me use Frontier in January!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Big thanks to @Keels for setting up the group rate. I am now officially registered for Dopey! This will be my third DM, but first Dopey. Super excited!


----------



## kirstie101

Ok glad to know the issues were system wide this morning and not just user error. I gave up and went back to bed (Pacific time) and was able to use the app when I woke up at 7:00 this morning. Got the two things I wanted! I have a couple maybes I think I'll go back and book as well.


----------



## courtneybeth

Got all the food reservations we wanted except Sanaa lunch. Looks like they're not offering that anymore in January? Strange. We are going to BOMA instead, which is probably better because it'll be post half marathon and we'll be in "eat all the things" mode.

Now we just wait to book flights.... Tuesday overnight flight and leaving on the last possible plane out on Sunday evening to LAX.


----------



## gtitan21

Keels said:


> So, our group rate for Marathon Weekend is FINALLY working and anyone who previously talked to me about booking should have received a confirmation email by now!
> 
> If anyone else is still interested in joining the group block, I have VERY limited availability for 1/7 at Pop Century - but every day is wide open between 1/8-1/14 at both Pop and CB. The rates for Pop are $122/night (plus tax) and $192/night (plus tax) for CB.
> 
> You can add on the Dining Plan at 2020 rates or discounted parks tickets at any point, if that's something you need. I believe you can also book group tickets at the discount WITHOUT having a room reservation, but let me double-check on that.



Are there still rooms available for Pop? Thank you


----------



## ashejen

courtneybeth said:


> Got all the food reservations we wanted except Sanaa lunch. Looks like they're not offering that anymore in January? Strange. We are going to BOMA instead, which is probably better because it'll be post half marathon and we'll be in "eat all the things" mode.
> 
> Now we just wait to book flights.... Tuesday overnight flight and leaving on the last possible plane out on Sunday evening to LAX.


Boma is SO GOOD.  Yum...


----------



## FFigawi

First three dining reservations done. Jiko on Wed, Jaleo on Sun, and V&A on Tue. Have room at Jaleo for extras.


----------



## courtneybeth

ashejen said:


> Boma is SO GOOD.  Yum...



Right?! I feel like we ended up winning on this one. Brunch and zebra domes, plus animals and hanging out.


----------



## ManhattanMcC

Races, Resorts, Flights, ADRs... we are 100% set. Now just to make a decision on if a Marathon Magic Band is our special souvenir for 2020 and if we want to treat Disney as an 'A' race!


----------



## kirstie101

Which should I reserve? Tusker House or Boma for dinner? We'll be in AK that day. How hard is it to get from AK to Boma? Is it just easier to stay and eat in the park? Is it true that the food is similar? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Jason Bryer

ManhattanMcC said:


> Races, Resorts, Flights, ADRs... we are 100% set. Now just to make a decision on if a Marathon Magic Band is our special souvenir for 2020 and if we want to treat Disney as an 'A' race!



I may be a sucker, but I ordered the Magic Band. I will be the first I have every paid for. I like the style/theme this year.


----------



## Keels

Jason Bryer said:


> Big thanks to @Keels for setting up the group rate. I am now officially registered for Dopey! This will be my third DM, but first Dopey. Super excited!



Glad that discounted hotel room could twist your arm into your first Dopey!


----------



## lhermiston

kirstie101 said:


> Which should I reserve? Tusker House or Boma for dinner? We'll be in AK that day. How hard is it to get from AK to Boma? Is it just easier to stay and eat in the park? Is it true that the food is similar? Any input is appreciated!



I can’t speak to the food at Tusker House, but I did Boma after the marathon this year and it was amazing. Huge selection. Beautiful resort. It’s currently my favorite WDW restaurant (granted, there’s a lot I haven’t tried).


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I can’t speak to the food at Tusker House, but I did Boma after the marathon this year and it was amazing. Huge selection. Beautiful resort. It’s currently my favorite WDW restaurant (granted, there’s a lot I haven’t tried).


Boma and Tusker House have pretty much the same food.


----------



## CDKG

kirstie101 said:


> Which should I reserve? Tusker House or Boma for dinner? We'll be in AK that day. How hard is it to get from AK to Boma? Is it just easier to stay and eat in the park? Is it true that the food is similar? Any input is appreciated!


Just my opinion, but I prefer the breakfast at Tusker House and dinner at Boma. One plus with dinner at Boma is it gives you an opportunity to enjoy an amazing resort. I love to arrive early and enjoy the sunset over the resort’s private savanna before checking in for dinner. It’s magical!


----------



## lhermiston

Just booked Boma for my post-marathon celebration. Gonna dine alone and stuff my face with seafood gumbo. YOLO.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Just booked Boma for my post-marathon celebration. Gonna dine alone and stuff my face with seafood gumbo. YOLO.


What time? My Boma ressie is for 5:30 on Sunday.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> What time? My Boma ressie is for 5:30 on Sunday.



5:20!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> 5:20!


See you there! I booked my reservation for 4 (just in case) but will most likely be dining solo. ALL the carbs and ALL the desserts!


----------



## Disney at Heart

CDKG said:


> What time? My Boma ressie is for 5:30 on Sunday.





lhermiston said:


> 5:20!


See! Even when travelling solo, no one is really alone at Disney World!


----------



## IamTrike

I have to talk to DS about where he wants to eat.  I have been hoping I could talk DW to coming down for this trip but she's really not interested.   She loves Disney but loves sleep more so a short trip with the alarm going off early morning is totally not her thing.     We may just wind up doing all quick service but I'm really tempted by a Kona breakfast and Via Napoli.    Since you can get Tonga Toast at Captain Cooks that would be a reasonable swap for Kona, but I don't know that Pizza a Taglio would be a fair swap for Via Napoli.


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> See you there! I booked my reservation for 4 (just in case) but will most likely be dining solo. ALL the carbs and ALL the desserts!



Come say hi! Just don’t take the last of the seafood gumbo or I’ll be forced to fight you.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Come say hi! Just don’t take the last of the seafood gumbo or I’ll be forced to fight you.


It’s all yours! (I’m vegetarian.)


----------



## bevcgg

Just wondering- was anyone able to use the Peachtree Codes ($50) to upgrade to a race? 
This was the email response I received today after my phone conversation with RD on the 11th- who gave me totally different information.  I was going to upgrade to Goofy anyway- but the $50 would have been a nice offset of the $45 fee.

_We are pleased to hear that you will be participating in the Walt Disney World Marathon. Regretfully, we will not be able to provide the discount you requested. Per the offer disclaimer, this offer is not applicable to previously purchased race entries. We are truly sorry for any disappointment this may cause.  _


----------



## rteetz

bevcgg said:


> Just wondering- was anyone able to use the Peachtree Codes ($50) to upgrade to a race?
> This was the email response I received today after my phone conversation with RD on the 11th- who gave me totally different information.  I was going to upgrade to Goofy anyway- but the $50 would have been a nice offset of the $45 fee.
> 
> _We are pleased to hear that you will be participating in the Walt Disney World Marathon. Regretfully, we will not be able to provide the discount you requested. Per the offer disclaimer, this offer is not applicable to previously purchased race entries. We are truly sorry for any disappointment this may cause.  _


My guess is they wouldn’t allow that.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 177 days from Marathon Weekend 2020!

I hope everyone who elected to get ADRs this week was successful in their pursuit of dining options. Now, onto Sundays are for Disney ... training check-in!

I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement? 

I'm two weeks into training for Lakefront Marathon in Milwaukee, which is October 6. The training is going fine; no big successes nor big concerns. Like many of you, the heat is kicking my butt a bit, but I'm trying to remind myself it was -50 here earlier this year and just be grateful I can run outside at all.

I hope you're all staying injury-free.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I am not training for anything in particular and it's been *blissful*. Just running as much as I want when I want and making sure I hit a minimum amount of time running per week, however I get there. The heat kicks my butt too, but I have also been telling myself to remember this in late December when I haven't seen a blue sky in weeks and it's freezing and I have my long run.

Question: Does anybody know if buses run to Disney Springs right from the races? Maybe Epcot has a bus that does? I forgot today was my ADR day and by the time I got to it, the only brunch reservation I could get at Homecomin was too early to assume I can get to my hotel and then head over. In fact I'm worried I'm cutting it close the way it is with a 9:45 reservation.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?


I’ve got the Brewers Mini September 28th. 
Wine and Dine in November and then marathon weekend. 

Things are going fine so far. Nothing to brag about and no big need for encouragement.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Question: Does anybody know if buses run to Disney Springs right from the races? Maybe Epcot has a bus that does? I forgot today was my ADR day and by the time I got to it, the only brunch reservation I could get at Homecomin was too early to assume I can get to my hotel and then head over. In fact I'm worried I'm cutting it close the way it is with a 9:45 reservation.


Not from the races but they do run from the expo. Epcot does not have a bus to Disney Springs until after 4PM.


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Not from the races but they do run from the expo. Epcot does not have a bus to Disney Springs until after 4PM.


Boo but thanks for the info!


----------



## Bree

SAFD: I just started training this week for a 10 mile race in Chicago on October 5th. I’ve got all three W&D races in November, a 5K in December and then Goofy in January. I’m just thankful to be running again!


----------



## disneygpa

SAFD: Just finished the first full week of my new training plan.  I'm looking for a little redemption after my somewhat disappointing performance in my first half marathon.  I'm currently training for the Skagit Flats Half coming up on September 8th.  

Then it'll be on to Dopey training after that!

Can't really complain about the heat in the PNW, it's been a really mild summer (actually it's kinda sucked) so far.  Though it's been great for running!!!


----------



## KevM

SAFD: Finishing Up a training plan for a 30K trail race next weekend.  After that it’s onto training for the Freedom Challenge (Philly 8K, Half, & Full) the weekend before Thanksgiving.  Then onto Dopey.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband hasn’t really started training but he should soon since he has Paris in two months.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?


It blows my mind that Galloway’s training plans for the Marathon have already started. It feels so far away! 

Today I reach long run territory (9 miles) for my August half. As I have posted on the running thread, I will be taking a trip to AZ at the end of the month to meet the family’s newest puppy! Right now the forecast is for lows in the 80’s!!! THAT will be a challenge. As @disneygpa said, heat has not been an issue in the PNW, just a couple of muggy afternoons. 

My training program for the marathon begins in September. I will also be running a local 10k, Wine & Dine and a local Christmas themed half in December. But, I will just be considering each of those training runs.


----------



## aalvis

Training for a half marathon at the end of August, hoping to get a better proof of time for the marathon.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

My upcoming races are Mid Mountain Marathon next month, revel big cottonwood half in September and then Dead Horse 50 miler in November.  So far I think training is going well. I’m not really worried about anything except the 15min/mi cut off on the 50 miler, but I have a few months ahead of me on that and it is not as steep as yesterday’s race or any of my long runs for that matter.  It only has a little more climbing than a 19 I did two weeks back and the steeps sap your energy more than anything. (ETA) -the 50 miler is about 3000 feet lower in altitude so I will get a little thicker air, too.

Side note for anyone who has seen my race report that big climb was no joke. It was a black diamond trail skirting a double black. They seem so much less steep when you are strapped into snow sports gear going down then. I’m just glad that races are mullets and I was in the back so we were all laughing and cracking wise going up it.

For a brag, I guess, I hit a low point for weight back in April at 248. It wouldn’t budge for weeks and it was really stressing me out and making me irritable on top of usual chef stress, so I took a break, stopped tracking my food, and put a few pounds back on. The past few weeks I switched calorie trackers and finally hit a new low of 247, so it looks like I am going back down towards my goal of 205.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I am doing a virtual 10k next weekend around the 50th anniversary of the moon landing.  I liked the medal and shirt and my dad helped design the engines fur the Gemini and Apollo missions.  Of course the temps in Dallas are 98-100 this week.  I’m taking my daughter to a dance intensive in Boston next weekend so I may run it there.  

Other than that I will do the Dallas Mavericks 5k in September and then I’m doing the Dallas 10k/Half Marathon challenge in December which will help keep me motivated for training.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 177 days from Marathon Weekend 2020!
> 
> I hope everyone who elected to get ADRs this week was successful in their pursuit of dining options. Now, onto Sundays are for Disney ... training check-in!
> 
> I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?



I’m not training for anything right now. I am, however, interviewing coaches while I’m in Dubai this week. I need a new one after my old one retired, and figured I’d check to see if there’s anyone local I feel comfortable with. If/when I do sign up for anything, it’ll likely be a few sprint tris in Oct, the Bahrain 70.3 in Dec, and Dopey & Dubai 70.3 in Jan.


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Boo but thanks for the info!


You could take a bus to Saratoga Springs, and then walk over.


----------



## SheHulk

MissLiss279 said:


> You could take a bus to Saratoga Springs, and then walk over.


Yeah, that's an option, though I do plan on taking the half easy and having any kind of walk after a bus ride might make me late. I can also just Uber or Minnie Van. Also we will have a rental car so DH can pick me up. Or I can just make an ADR for Kona and take the monorail there instead    We are going to sit on that Homecomin ADR and a Kona ADR for a while and then decide which one to cancel at a later time.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Yeah, that's an option, though I do plan on taking the half easy and having any kind of walk after a bus ride might make me late. I can also just Uber or Minnie Van. Also we will have a rental car so DH can pick me up. Or I can just make an ADR for Kona and take the monorail there instead    We are going to sit on that Homecomin ADR and a Kona ADR for a while and then decide which one to cancel at a later time.


Not to help your decision but I had Homecomin brunch last week and it was great!


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> Not to help your decision but I had Homecomin brunch last week and it was great!


Haha it looks great maybe I should just speed up in the half and make sure I make it there!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
I’m training for a marathon in mid-October. Training started at the beginning of June. It’s been a little rough with the heat and humidity. I’m not doing great at hitting my adjusted paces, but I do feel like heat slows me down more than some. It’s hard to tell at this point if I lost too much fitness after my PR marathon in March (and all the easy marathons after that) or if it really is the heat/humidity sucking all the energy out of me. I was able to hit my paces this morning, and I think the effort felt about right. So maybe I’m okay. 
After the October marathon, I have MCM 50k two weeks later, then W&D 5k and Half, then I will merge into an old @DopeyBadger plan that has my mid-November marathon in it as it builds to Dopey.


----------



## SheHulk

SheHulk said:


> Haha it looks great maybe I should just speed up in the half and make sure I make it there!


OK forget all my drama because DH kept hitting the MDE app and got us an ADR at Homecomin a half hour later which had better be enough time!


----------



## garneska

@SheHulk i might see you at Homecoming.  My ADR after the half is at 11am.

SAFD:  I just sent @DopeyBadger my request for my next plan.  Right now i am a bit off the rails. Mostly because my injuries have healed and even though it is HOT AF here, i am enjoying running again!


----------



## kirstie101

I’m following Galloway’s Dopey plan for now until my Fall half training group starts next month. Heat is definitely challenging right now. All my runs feel slow and tough but I’m getting the miles done.


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Well, I am not training for anything now.....but it would appear that I have somehow made a hotel reservation for marathon weekend and so I guess I better sign up for a race.  I'm thinking marathon, but only if I can hook up with the fun group and do the kind of race that everyone says you should do at Disney.  (That would be a first--I tend to be pretty self-competitive)


----------



## garneska

Now I am officially signed up for the half.  DH is completing his registration now.  I am keeping my eyes peeled if the 10k opens up again.  Saving my marathon for April.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m currently running through a training program to make sure I’m ready to hit Space Coast training hard starting in mid-August. The training has been going pretty well, but it’s been hard getting back up to HM tempo paces after 9 months of essentially no tempo running at all. Couple that with T+Ds that have been consistently in the 150s and recently shot into the 160s, it’s been a tough summer so far.  Here’s hoping it all pays off come early December. After that, it’ll just be a matter of bridging over to Dopey for MW.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD: Training for the marathon and it started last week.  Two weeks through the training plan thus far and things to progress well.  Treating the marathon as if it is an Ironman event.  So the last two weeks were about 3.25 hours of running, 5 hours of indoor biking, and 2.5 hours of strength work each.  No where to go but up from here.  Had a PT appointment and determined that a lower back injury was the likely culprit of my continued glute issues.  So I'm working on some exercises and things to continue to progress.  After some time off from running and biking the fitness is still slow to return.  But still 27 weeks away before I've got to worry about the fitness side of things.  I'm determined as ever to make this sub-3 happen.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Already have several races scheduled: 5k trail run at Table Rock mountain in August (I'm always ready for a 5k!), two more legs of Atlanta's Triple Peach - 10 miler in October and the Thanksgiving half, Wine and Dine races in early November, Goofy in January, and Star Wars races in April. 
I'm able to slack a little from now through the end of August in the worst of the heat (weekend long runs of 6-7 miles for a while). Then I'll gear up a little before the 10 miler, progress a little more before W&D races, and get up to 20-22 miles in December for Goofy (with the Thanksgiving race being mostly a training day).


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 177 days from Marathon Weekend 2020!
> 
> I hope everyone who elected to get ADRs this week was successful in their pursuit of dining options. Now, onto Sundays are for Disney ... training check-in!
> 
> I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?
> 
> I'm two weeks into training for Lakefront Marathon in Milwaukee, which is October 6. The training is going fine; no big successes nor big concerns. Like many of you, the heat is kicking my butt a bit, but I'm trying to remind myself it was -50 here earlier this year and just be grateful I can run outside at all.
> 
> I hope you're all staying injury-free.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Some friends gave me a vivoactive3 to play around with, so I am trying the garmin adaptive training plans for Crawling Crab in early October.   DS already has a POT that should put him in A corral for the MW half so I need to try and get a fast enough POT so that he won't have to move back corral(s).  I am really curious to see how much they actually adapt over the course of the training cycle.   So far they haven't seemed to take heat and humidity into account which has created some issues with the paces it's trying to get me to hit on progression runs.   I also find that the measurements aren't quite accurate enough for the speed workouts.   Dopeybadger's suggestions of using time for segments with a known physical distance work a lot better.   It's frustrating though as the watch basis it's measurement of my progress on what it measures which isn't really accurate, particularly when jumping back and forth between really short fast run intervals and rest intervals.




Professor_Cookie said:


> For a brag, I guess, I hit a low point for weight back in April at 248. It wouldn’t budge for weeks and it was really stressing me out and making me irritable on top of usual chef stress, so I took a break, stopped tracking my food, and put a few pounds back on. The past few weeks I switched calorie trackers and finally hit a new low of 247, so it looks like I am going back down towards my goal of 205.


Congrats on the weight loss. I had been making progress, but I've platued and need to start watching my diet a little more.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm already in Dopey Training mode. I have a half in Sept so I'm using these runs for that, as well. I'm just not a good self-motivated runner so I have to force myself to run by having something to train for!


----------



## courtneybeth

lhermiston said:


> I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?



Chicago Marathon is just 13 weeks away and it’s my Six Star World Marathon Majors race. Then I’ll work with my coach to bridge me into dopey and then London Marathon (I’m going back to reclaim my honor). 

Training is going well - I’ve graduated from 30:30 intervals to 4/1! Coach is working on getting me to 5/1 on race day and I am excited to see how well I perform. The heat is killing me as well as some personal job dissatisfaction stuff too. 

I guess i could just use some encouragement of keeping the momentum of pushing forward in training and to not let the job stuff carry over into my training. I feel good at the moment but then I get depressed when I go back to the office and the toxicity sets in.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> Some friends gave me a vivoactive3 to play around with, so I am trying the garmin adaptive training plans for Crawling Crab in early October. DS already has a POT that should put him in A corral for the MW half so I need to try and get a fast enough POT so that he won't have to move back corral(s). I am really curious to see how much they actually adapt over the course of the training cycle. So far they haven't seemed to take heat and humidity into account which has created some issues with the paces it's trying to get me to hit on progression runs. I also find that the measurements aren't quite accurate enough for the speed workouts. Dopeybadger's suggestions of using time for segments with a known physical distance work a lot better. It's frustrating though as the watch basis it's measurement of my progress on what it measures which isn't really accurate, particularly when jumping back and forth between really short fast run intervals and rest intervals.



I'll be interested to hear how the adaptive training plan goes and whether you start to see some shifting.  What kind of speed workouts is it having you do?


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll be interested to hear how the adaptive training plan goes and whether you start to see some shifting.  What kind of speed workouts is it having you do?


Right now I can only see about a week out in the training plan.  Week 1 had a short set of 8 intervals at 180-200 steps per minute. 
Week 2 had a speed repeats of 6x1 minute at 6:20 pace and 6X30 sec at 5:20 pace.   (Garmin seems to do pace at a rolling 5 second average so the 30 second intervals were a pain to track)
and it had a progression run with 20 min at an 8:30 pace followed by 10 min at a 6:30 pace.     ( I struggled with the harder 10 minutes fluctuating between 6:45 and 7:05 pace)
Next week I have 30 minutes at a 7:20 pace and intervals based on SPM again.  I don't know if that adjusted based on my failure to meet pace on the progression run.


----------



## Poppcorn

Started my half training this week. I'm signed up for a local half in November then I will work on increasing speed for the half! I have the virtual 5k's to keep up with and a signed up for a new local 5k race that's over our bridges. Our area just had a new bridge built on an otherwise flat area so the challenge sounded fun!

I need to make an appointment for my back seems my pinched nerve doesn't like running as much as it use too. So I'll get some dry needling and traction therapy and be good to go soon.


----------



## CDKG

courtneybeth said:


> Chicago Marathon is just 13 weeks away and it’s my Six Star World Marathon Majors race. Then I’ll work with my coach to bridge me into dopey and then London Marathon (I’m going back to reclaim my honor).
> 
> Training is going well - I’ve graduated from 30:30 intervals to 4/1! Coach is working on getting me to 5/1 on race day and I am excited to see how well I perform. The heat is killing me as well as some personal job dissatisfaction stuff too.
> 
> I guess i could just use some encouragement of keeping the momentum of pushing forward in training and to not let the job stuff carry over into my training. I feel good at the moment but then I get depressed when I go back to the office and the toxicity sets in.


Great job on your intervals! During my first half marathon (Wine & Dine 2013) I ran 1:1 min intervals. Over the years I have increased my running interval and now take a 1 min walk break for each mile run (sometimes shorter if I’m running a 15k or 10k for time). During last January’s marathon (my first) I ran 5 min:30 sec intervals (well, until I got really hot and tired towards the end...anyway...) That will be my plan again for next year’s marathon!


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: PR'd the Boilermaker 15k today with 76 minutes so now I'll start seriously training for NYC and Dopey next weekend. I have a feeling many here would like that race, there is free beer at the end (they had over 300 kegs this year)!


----------



## wdvak

SAFD: No training. I walked a mile yesterday so that when I go to the doctor Tuesday we have some info.  The physical therapy has helped a lot, but I was limping after just a mile. Hoping to get this turned around.


----------



## steph0808

I have a trail 15k at the end of the month (no time goal, technical trail), a 7k the second weekend in August, and then a marathon in November.  That's the training I'm doing right now. 

I might have to add a 10k or half at the end of August to either try and meet my sub-50 10k goal or try to bump up a corral by lowering my half PR.

I'm trying to give the November marathon my all and training has been going well, but I'm only three weeks into it. Trying to stick with my @DopeyBadger  plan while on vacation this week without shuffling things around too much. My training and performance at this race, barring any injuries or terrible weather conditions, will be the determining factor in whether I have the ability to work toward a BQ. If I perform well, I could be within 20-25 minutes of my qualifying time. Still a lot of work to go but within reach. Right now my personal best is an hour away from a BQ.

Disney will just be fun for me, since I always run so long there, and I want to stop for characters if there is someone I want. I'll probably be on the lookout for a running buddy if anyone wants to pair up at any point at the race and is in (most likely) corral C and running around 9:30-10:00/mile.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Training has been going better than last year (an unfortunately easy hurdle to clear). I have a PoT Half coming up in August. I am hopeful that I'll be able to post something to get me out of the last corral but, if not, I'll just enjoy the ride from the back of the pack.


----------



## jmasgat

steph0808 said:


> Disney will just be fun for me, since I always run so long there, and I want to stop for characters if there is someone I want. I'll probably be on the lookout for a running buddy if anyone wants to pair up at any point at the race and is in (most likely) corral C and running around 9:30-10:00/mile.



This sounds like what I would be doing.....if I actually sign up to run the marathon.  I have a 2:00:10 half from Boston training this year and no plans to do anything more (if I could even!) So I figure I'd be in C too.


----------



## Bumpie

Does anyone know a discount code for Dopey?


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?


SAFD: I tend to think of my Dopey training "officially" starting with the first b2b weekend, and that won't come until mid-Aug., so I'm not training for anything specific at the moment. Just maintaining summer base mileage (long runs of 8-10 miles). It's going. Brag? I'm not dead from the heat yet, so I've got that going for me! Encouragement? Maybe just a reminder that when the heat index is over 100, the pool feels really, really nice and is a solid replacement for a short run.


----------



## rteetz

Bumpie said:


> Does anyone know a discount code for Dopey?


I believe the one there was expired July 11th.


----------



## ashejen

SAFD:  Just hit the 16 week mark to start the training for NYC!  I'm so excited - this is the best time of the year to train in the NW.  Lots of light, not too much rain, warm-ish.  When it comes time to transition to WDW marathon weekend training, it becomes a slog because of the short days and (usually) rainy weather.


----------



## sullymom

SAFD: Started training with the Galloway plan. I'm signed up for the Canada Army Run half in September. I've been toying with running a Marathon Late November but haven't committed to anything yet. Making ADR's made it sink in a bit more that I'm Actually doing Dopey this year lol.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I'm training for the North Country Trail 13.1 in August and also the Chicago Marathon in October. I'm having some trouble balancing trail miles & road miles. I feel like I'm not getting enough trail experience. My plan was to hit the trails every Saturday, but due to my son's travel baseball, I've only hit the trails twice in the last 6 weeks. I'm sure I'll be fine for the trail half in August as long as I can stay on my feet, which is another problem I'm having lately...


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: My official training for Dopey doesn’t start for three more weeks. I’m trying to ease back into running since I just got the clear from the doc. I ordered a brace he recommended for running today so hoping it helps.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I am in a satisfied and slightly confused training period.

I am training for my first marathon in September and will the restart another program for Dopey. I am succeeding at increasing my volume time-wise but am slowing down a lot due to the heat and a certain resistance to anything structured these days. 

In parallel, I prepared training programs for DD with whom I will be running a 5k+3k in August, another 5k a few weeks later and the 5k and 10k during Marathon Weekend. Running both plans (hers and mine) is fun but I have to adjust my pace, hence the confusion. 

For example, we only had the same window of opportunity this weekend so I thought that I would do my warmup with her... Turns out she had 45min to do and I had 80min, that means more that half of my LR was dedicated to coaching. 



steph0808 said:


> Disney will just be fun for me, since I always run so long there, and I want to stop for characters if there is someone I want. I'll probably be on the lookout for a running buddy if anyone wants to pair up at any point at the race and is in (most likely) corral C and running around 9:30-10:00/mile.


That is pretty much my plan for the Marathon!


----------



## Basil Fox

All signed up and excited to be a fellow Dopey this January!

Currently in serious training for the Marine Corps Marathon this fall, which will be my first marathon! Hope to maybe see some DISers there!

Been seeing lots of sunrises on my long runs, as unseasonably warm temperatures here in Chicago have been making running at any other time way too hot.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

courtneybeth said:


> I guess i could just use some encouragement of keeping the momentum of pushing forward in training and to not let the job stuff carry over into my training. I feel good at the moment but then I get depressed when I go back to the office and the toxicity sets in.


I had an unusually high amount of stress last summer for my work and I feel like that stress definitely took a toll on me in the final week before my September Half.  So while I don't have any advice for how to get through it, I just wanted to say you're not alone in dealing with that sort of thing.  

I'm training for a Giant Race Half Marathon and 5K back to back in September.  So I consider it part of Dopey training, but that race comes first.  Count me as part of the group that struggles to find motivation without a race providing new ways to motivate me.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Basil Fox said:


> Currently in serious training for the Marine Corps Marathon this fall, which will be my first marathon! Hope to maybe see some DISers there!



I'll be there (or hope to be anyway)!  Just started Week 2 of my plan for the MCM.  Happy to say that, so far, everything is going fine, though certainly nothing to brag about at this stage either other than surviving another long-run in the heat and humidity down here.  Goal is to get to through MCM healthy and then will work with my coach to bridge to Dopey after that.


----------



## Keels

lhermiston said:


> I've seen on Instagram that some folks have begun training for marathon weekend and I know others are training for upcoming events, as well. So, what are you training for? How is it going? Who wants to brag? Who needs some words of encouragement?



I've got some random stuff on my calendar for the rest of the year, with my "A" race of the year being an Olympic tri at the end of the month. How I do in that will really set the timeframe for 70.3 next year between either Spring or Fall (stop me if you've heard THAT before, but I SWEAR it's happening for one really big reason). I've been cycling a TON and I'm really thrilled with where I'm at in that discipline right now.

Other than that, I've got one last sprint tri to close out a summer series I've been participating in. Then purely running-wise, I've got the Saints kickoff 5K in September, Jazz Half in October, W&D in November, St. Jude Half in December. I still haven't decided what I'm doing in January - every day it changes from the half (and then maybe Louisiana Marathon but probably nah on that), or the full or Goofy.


----------



## lahobbs4

Keels said:


> I've got some random stuff on my calendar for the rest of the year, with my "A" race of the year being an Olympic tri at the end of the month. How I do in that will really set the timeframe for 70.3 next year between either Spring or Fall (stop me if you've heard THAT before, but I SWEAR it's happening for one really big reason). I've been cycling a TON and I'm really thrilled with where I'm at in that discipline right now.
> 
> Other than that, I've got one last sprint tri to close out a summer series I've been participating in. Then purely running-wise, I've got the Saints kickoff 5K in September, Jazz Half in October, W&D in November, St. Jude Half in December. I still haven't decided what I'm doing in January - every day it changes from the half (and then maybe Louisiana Marathon but probably nah on that), or the full or Goofy.



We will be at St. Jude again this year, too! If you haven't done it before, it's a race you won't forget.


----------



## Keels

lahobbs4 said:


> We will be at St. Jude again this year, too! If you haven't done it before, it's a race you won't forget.



My BFF @mbwhitti does it every year and this year was the first time it worked out for me schedule-wise (kinda) ... I'm excited! I don't think we'll spend much time in Memphis before or after the race because she's promised me foods at my favorite places in Oxford, but I'm real stoked to get a chance to participate!


----------



## Bumpie

rteetz said:


> I believe the one there was expired July 11th.


Too bad. Do you think there will be a new one soon?


----------



## Dopey 2020

Finally caught up, amazing how much is posted here over a weeks vacation! I'm trying to work on increasing speed for the next 6-7 weeks then take a week off and jump into the Galloway dopey plan. I think I tweaked it a little to fit in Wine and Dine, with an end goal of finishing dopey with a 4:30 full.


----------



## gtitan21

My current run list includes a 5k at some point this month for the Virtual Disney Marvel 5k (July), a Virtual 5k Run for August, a company sponsored 5k in august as well, a 10k warrior dash in October, and rounding it all out with the Half for RunDisney. Should be fun!


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: I'm training for an October marathon. Things are going ok. Just really hungry all the time.


----------



## michigandergirl

Princess KP said:


> Just really hungry all the time.



For real!!! I always gain a couple pounds during marathon training.   But my legs are hungry!!


----------



## C.beara

SAFD: I’m training for my first 5k in September. 
Overall it’s going alright, I can complete a 5k (without walk breaks) now, just slowly. 

Ultimately the idea of this race was that I get sort of used to running in crowds before I do the 10k at Marathon Weekend.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> SAFD: I'm training for an October marathon. Things are going ok. Just really hungry all the time.


Same.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> SAFD: I'm training for an October marathon. Things are going ok. Just really hungry all the time.



Hard same.


----------



## wdvak

Got the OK from the doctor to start walking (slowly) 1 mile a day. So I am going to start that and keep biking or doing elliptical, since she says I can try that now too, at the gym.  Hopefully the physical therapy will help everything get stronger and I can progress steadily. Dopey here I come


----------



## pinkxray

I am having such a tough time deciding on where to stay. Pop or Dolphin. 
We are doing MK after the half and DHS marathon morning. I know the marathon usually goes by the EPCOT resorts. There are no issues using the walkway to DHS from Dolphin while the marathon is going on are there?


----------



## Bree

pinkxray said:


> I am having such a tough time deciding on where to stay. Pop or Dolphin.
> We are doing MK after the half and DHS marathon morning. I know the marathon usually goes by the EPCOT resorts. There are no issues using the walkway to DHS from Dolphin while the marathon is going on are there?



The marathon runs through HS and onto the walkway between HS & Epcot.


----------



## ef22

SAFD:  I'm doing a 1/2 marathon in mid-September, and another 1/2 in mid October. After that I'll start my  8 week marathon training plan.  I had to do my 5 mile run today on my treadmill due to the heat, but I have the Peloton app and really enjoyed one of their treadmill runs.  

Hope everyone survives the heat wave that's hitting most of the country!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Bree said:


> The marathon runs through HS and onto the walkway between HS & Epcot.



I think the walkway is closed for the race. You could probably take the skyline though. We stayed at Dolphin and it was nice. We are staying at Pop this year mostly because the Skyline gives us easy access to the Boardwalk area at half the price.


----------



## PCFriar80

Jason Bryer said:


> I think the walkway is closed for the race. You could probably take the skyline though. We stayed at Dolphin and it was nice. We are staying at Pop this year mostly because the Skyline gives us easy access to the Boardwalk area at half the price.


We were able to use the walkway to HS during this year’s marathon.  I went out of my way to ask a few volunteers because it seemed a little tight but was told we could proceed.  This was around 9:30 AM.  There were others on the path heading to HS going against the running traffic.  I’ll be honest, it didn’t seem to make a lot of sense from a race logistics perspective which is why I asked before walking the path.


----------



## The Expert

@pinkxray Even if the walkway is open, I'd hesitate to take it as that area of the course is always crowded. I'd just jump on a boat.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The Expert said:


> @pinkxray Even if the walkway is open, I'd hesitate to take it as that area of the course is always crowded. I'd just jump on a boat.


The boat will not be running until after the marathon is completed.


----------



## The Expert

Dis_Yoda said:


> The boat will not be running until after the marathon is completed.



Oh really? I could've sworn I had seen boats running during the Halfs that use that path. Good to know!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

The Expert said:


> Oh really? I could've sworn I had seen boats running during the Halfs that use that path. Good to know!


Yeah - I’ve stayed at the Boardwalk for races that use that path and have been given notes in the room about the delayed start.  Just go check out the resort thread during race weekend - people get cranky.


----------



## The Expert

Dis_Yoda said:


> Yeah - I’ve stayed at the Boardwalk for races that use that path and have been given notes in the room about the delayed start.  Just go check out the resort thread during race weekend - people get cranky.



Okay, so what's hilarious is I almost ALWAYS stay at BWV for the races and somehow STILL did not know this.


----------



## Keels

OK - hate to do it, but I'm going to call LAST CALL for anyone that wants to book our Group Rate at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend ... we have only two rooms left and after that, they're not going to let me have any additional standard rooms at Pop at our contracted rate. 

I do still have a few rooms left at Caribbean Beach at our discounted group rate in case anyone is interested!

And for those who have asked, I'm working on Princess and Star Wars race weekends as well but may not get official booking information until next week.


----------



## DerTobi75

Keels said:


> OK - hate to do it, but I'm going to call LAST CALL for anyone that wants to book our Group Rate at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend ... we have only two rooms left and after that, they're not going to let me have any additional standard rooms at Pop at our contracted rate.
> 
> I do still have a few rooms left at Caribbean Beach at our discounted group rate in case anyone is interested!
> 
> And for those who have asked, I'm working on Princess and Star Wars race weekends as well but may not get official booking information until next week.


Where can I see the Group Rates?!


Tried to book an ADR for Storybook Dining at the 180 Days mark and had no luck. Seems like all the Dopey Challengers are celebrating an Sunday 1/12/20 there, ...


----------



## goingthedistance

Looks like we get the medals reveal next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152231620583333890


----------



## steph0808

goingthedistance said:


> Looks like we get the medals reveal next week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152231620583333890



I was just coming to post this! So excited!


----------



## jmasgat

Medal reveal = decision on which race to run. (well, not the only factor).  Let's hope I only like the marathon.


----------



## IamTrike

goingthedistance said:


> Looks like we get the medals reveal next week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152231620583333890


That should create a nice bump in activity around here.   I'm  pretty excited for this.


----------



## steph0808

jmasgat said:


> Medal reveal = decision on which race to run. (well, not the only factor).  Let's hope I only like the marathon.



I'm signed up for the marathon, so let's hope I don't like the half and/or Goofy medal and decide to transfer races...

It would only be extra $$$ and like...4 fewer hours of sleep, 1.5 hours less of park time, and 2 more hours of running.

Just the marathon sounds good again.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Yay for medals next week! Much sooner than I expected since they just did Wine and Dine. I’m signed up for the 10K already and am still contemplating the marathon. The medal may or may not be an influence in the decision.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Seems really early for a medal reveal.  I think I'm most intrigued by the anniversary Goofy medal and the marathon medal with Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Bree

Gah....I hope the 5K, 10K & Dopey medals are AWFUL. I'm already having FOMO because I love the logos. I'm only running Goofy....I'm only running Goofy........


----------



## Disney at Heart

Bree said:


> Gah....I hope the 5K, 10K & Dopey medals are AWFUL. I'm already having FOMO because I love the logos. I'm only running Goofy....I'm only running Goofy........


FYI: I've never seen a running medal that I didn't like! Regardless, I'm only running Goofy!


----------



## rteetz

Disney at Heart said:


> FYI: I've never seen a running medal that I didn't like! Regardless, I'm only running Goofy!


Regardless I’m running Dopey just so I don’t miss out #FOMO 

My bank account continues to hurt though...


----------



## Professor_Cookie

rteetz said:


> Regardless I’m running Dopey just so I don’t miss out #FOMO
> 
> My bank account continues to hurt though...


you start an IRA yet?


----------



## Barca33Runner

My biggest wish for the reveal is that the 10k medal doesn’t include Oswald.

That would be exciting.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Bree said:


> Gah....I hope the 5K, 10K & Dopey medals are AWFUL. I'm already having FOMO because I love the logos. I'm only running Goofy....I'm only running Goofy........


While it's not the reason why I signed up for Dopey, I did choose Dopey in part because if the 5K or 10K was Chip and Dale, I would seriously regret it.


Barca33Runner said:


> My biggest wish for the reveal is that the 10k medal doesn’t include Oswald.
> 
> That would be exciting.


And get changed to Chip and Dale.  That would indeed be very exciting for me.


----------



## JulieODC

No training here - just surviving summer running.

We leave on our DCL cruise from England to Scotland, Iceland, Norway, Sweden, and Denmark tomorrow — so mainly just running to justify #allthefood!!


----------



## FFigawi

I really guess I need to register one of these days


----------



## courtneybeth

With the Wine and Dine medals being almost identical to the “teaser themes” released a few months ago, I’m going to bet that the throw back style is what we are looking at for our medals since that was our released themes. Minnie had better be on that Marathon medal since she is a badass runner who upgraded from the 10k to the full. She’s not on the preorder merch so that makes me worried. We want more Minnie Mouse and strong badass ladies!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> Seems really early for a medal reveal.  I think I'm most intrigued by the anniversary Goofy medal and the marathon medal with Mickey and Minnie.



I was wondering why they were being released so early too-two months early. Last year they released them in late September. Oddly, they have been late on race retreat stuff/cheer squad stuff. Part of me wonders if they thought the opening of Galaxys Edge might cause the race to sell quicker and they could adjust prices on the extras accordingly. But, I suspect that maybe the longer races are taking longer to sell. When I first started looking at marathon weekends, I vaguely remember most of the races selling out really quickly, but I think they have generally been slowing down. Still, a ton of people go, but I think there used to be much more demand.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

goingthedistance said:


> Looks like we get the medals reveal next week.





I keep telling myself that, but I keep checking this thread.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD - I am currently training for the MCM at the end of October and starting to ramp up the mileage.  Anyone else doing MCM?  After that - a little break and then jumping back in to stay in shape for Goofy! 

FYI - I booked my flight today from ATL to MCO on Delta and it was only $106 round trip!   I was waiting for Southwest to release their January fares but decided to just check Delta and couldn't believe it!


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> Gah....I hope the 5K, 10K & Dopey medals are AWFUL. I'm already having FOMO because I love the logos. I'm only running Goofy....I'm only running Goofy........



I may or may not have just checked to see if the 10K was back open in the event I love the medal. That's the one race I could add with my travel schedule.

But I agree that the throwback logos are AMAZING. 



Barca33Runner said:


> My biggest wish for the reveal is that the 10k medal doesn’t include Oswald.
> 
> That would be exciting.



The Oswald medal was my favorite from this year. If he's back on the 10K medal (and all indications are he will be), I'll be watching the 10K registration like a hawk for a while to see if it opens back up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disneyslowrunner said:


> But, I suspect that maybe the longer races are taking longer to sell. When I first started looking at marathon weekends, I vaguely remember most of the races selling out really quickly, but I think they have generally been slowing down. Still, a ton of people go, but I think there used to be much more demand.


I think it's definitely taking longer races to sell out.  I think the half distance is extremely daunting to non runners and serves as a barrier to many runners.  With the introduction of 10K distances and metal 5K medals, I think there's less incentive for new and/or non runners to jump in.  I signed up for my first half because I really wanted a Sleeping Beauty Castle medal and I spoke with some runDisney participants who took the time to explain the reality of what it would take to complete the distance.  Not to say it was easy, but they explained to me how the distance was not impossible and that it could be done.  

Factor in the nature of how a half and especially the full will really impact your park time for slower runners and I can see how the slowdown takes place.  If I could only visit the parks semi-regularly I would view the half distance and especially the near full day lost to the marathon differently.  

Maybe it's wishful thinking on this west coasters' part, but I also hope that the hiatus of Disneyland races is hurting Disney World races because runners want the Coast to Coast medal and since it's not possible right now, they're forgoing the cost of runDisney.



OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I keep telling myself that, but I keep checking this thread.


How else are you going to impart all of your experience to us?


----------



## merrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think it's definitely taking longer races to sell out.  I think the half distance is extremely daunting to non runners and serves as a barrier to many runners.



I am guessing there are a few other factors in play, as well. One, there have been a number of articles in the running world describing the burst of the marathon bubble: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/sports/ny-marathon-running.html

So, a decrease in number of participants but more half and marathon distance races than ever.

In addition, I had read in a few places about the substantial increase in slots at Disney races. Combine those two factors, and you have a slower fill-time (or no fill at all - and agree about the longer distances being more of a barrier) in recent years.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

We are 170 days away from Marathon Weekend! For Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at a Disney park? 

Happily Ever After is growing on me, but the one-two combo of Celebrate the Magic and Wishes will probably never be topped for me, too. I love IllumiNations, as well.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Great question and that’s really hard for me to pick one.  I’d probably go with the Main Street Electrical Parade.  I grew up watching that at Disneyland and it was still awesome when I saw it at MK after my first marathon.  I did like Spectromagic a lot too.  And Fantasmic, though it seems better to me at Disneyland than DHS, with the Columbia and Mark Twain and on Rivers of America.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My nighttime show has to be the original version of the Star Wars fireworks back when they did Star Wars weekends.  The new version is nice as well.

I also really enjoyed the fireworks for the Pirates & Princess Party.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at a Disney park?


Illuminations without a doubt. I’m hesitant for what is next. HEA is great too though. 

I’d also pick Spectromagic over MSEP any day.


----------



## Gemini1131

The holiday wishes at the Christmas party for me. We got to experience it after a 10 year Disney drought and I’m not sure anything could top that for me


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  it’s a tie between Illuminations and the Electrical Water Pageant (especially when watched on a CR balcony after a long hot day).

Re-reading the question, the Electrical Water Pageant is not technically a park show.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m going to split my answer:

Fireworks show:  Wishes/HalloWishes. Don’t get me wrong, I like HEA a lot, but for me the fireworks shows should be primarily about the fireworks. HEA has poured so much into the castle projections that the fireworks feel almost like a secondary part of the show. 

Light Parade:  Paint the Night. I was lucky enough to see one of the last showings of this at DL during my first DL race weekend. It was phenomenal. I’d love to see something like that brought to WDW. As far as the WDW light parades go, Spectromagic >>> MSEP.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> We are 170 days away from Marathon Weekend! For Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at a Disney park?


I have a few favorites... Just like @Neon Cactus I grew up watching MSEP at Disneyland. It looks very dated now and Paint the Night is an amazing tribute taking the technology of MSEP into the 21st century. 

But, I have to say my all time favorite nighttime show is Fantasmic! _(And I don’t mean HS’s cardboard boat version of Fantasmic! If that is the only version you have ever seen, you’ve never really seen Fantasmic!)_ More than once I can remember camping out at the Disneyland ticket booth to get tickets to the dessert party on the balcony of the Disney Gallery (now Dream Suite). That was the BEST way to watch the show. Magical!!!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Illuminations without a doubt. I’m hesitant for what is next. HEA is great too though.



I’m with @rteetz. Illuminations is dated and cheesy, but that’s why I love it.


----------



## AFwifelife

Can I choose the Electric Parade? None of the current shows are absolute favorites of mine.  I'm very interested in what comes after Illuminations.


----------



## lhermiston

KevM said:


> Re-reading the question, the Electrical Water Pageant is not technically a park show.



I’ll allow it!


----------



## DIS-OH

Illuminations with the Holiday tag ending!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I’m with @rteetz. Illuminations is dated and cheesy, but that’s why I love it.


I don’t think it’s cheesy at all. It’s certainly dated but I’ll miss it.


----------



## hotblooded

The “Boo to You” Halloween parade during MNSSHP is my favorite. Haven’t seen it since 2013, but I just go the green light to attend the party in late October at the tail end of a work trip.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at a Disney park?



My #1 all time was Wishes. I still get tears in my eyes when I watch some of the videos and hear the music.

My #2 would be the original light show on the castle, The Magic, the Memories and You. 

My #3 would be my #1 if it had lasted - the original Star Wars fireworks show at DHS was absolutely amazing - the best fireworks show that I have ever seen, anywhere.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'll admit that I have never seen Fantasmic! or HEA. And I really don't remember much about Wishes that blew me away. Maybe something's wrong with me but fireworks have just never done it for me. I appreciate Illuminations but am excited to see what's next. 

I did love the Main Street Electrical Parade. That will be my answer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I believe I saw IllumiNations as a kid in the 90's, but we weren't really a fireworks family and only went to Disney twice so I don't have much in the way of nostalgia. My first visit since then was in 2012 and I remained not much of a fireworks guys. I never actually saw Wishes and fireworks themselves don't do a lot for me. I like Fantasmic! but it also leaves an overwhelming feeling that they should be doing so much better with that show. It's so incoherent with the random Pocahontas scene.

That said, I really love HEA. For whatever reason it hits all the feels for me. I enjoy the projection show much more than primarily fireworks.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 
Main Street Electrical Parade followed by Wishes.

Looking forward to discovering what DL has to offer (in less than a month) but was thrilled to read that my favourite would be there!


----------



## BikeFan

Excited for the medal reveal next week.  If they're really good, I might be able to lure a few more friends to join me on marathon weekend.  



BigEeyore said:


> SAFD - I am currently training for the MCM at the end of October and starting to ramp up the mileage.  Anyone else doing MCM?



I'm in for that one again this year.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

SAFD: (Screaming in an empty room) “THE XXXXXXX OSBORNE FAMILY XXXXXXX CHRISTMAS LIGHTS WHEN BLOODY RUNNING THROUGH IT AT XXXXXX NIGHT DURING SODDING WINE AND DINE”

I feel better. 
(Sigh)
That was cathartic.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD: (Screaming in an empty room) “THE XXXXXXX OSBORNE FAMILY XXXXXXX CHRISTMAS LIGHTS WHEN BLOODY RUNNING THROUGH IT AT XXXXXX NIGHT DURING SODDING WINE AND DINE”
> 
> I feel better.
> (Sigh)
> That was cathartic.


 I like all these parades/ shows that people named and was struggling to decide which one I liked most. And then ... you nailed it!


----------



## Dopey 2020

If I can go with a limited event, I was awestruck by the post illuminations July 4th fire works show.
For a parade, hands down Boo To You. Can’t wait til this wine and dine, finally doing MNSSHP on Oct 31!


----------



## CDKG

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD: (Screaming in an empty room) “THE XXXXXXX OSBORNE FAMILY XXXXXXX CHRISTMAS LIGHTS WHEN BLOODY RUNNING THROUGH IT AT XXXXXX NIGHT DURING SODDING WINE AND DINE”
> 
> I feel better.
> (Sigh)
> That was cathartic.


YASSS!!!


----------



## bananabean

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We are 170 days away from Marathon Weekend! For Sundays are for Disney, what is your all-time favorite nighttime show at a Disney park?
> 
> Happily Ever After is growing on me, but the one-two combo of Celebrate the Magic and Wishes will probably never be topped for me, too. I love IllumiNations, as well.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



SAFD: The Main Street Electrical Parade. The start with “ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls” in that synth voice gets me every time.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

Professor_Cookie said:


> THE OSBORNE FAMILY CHRISTMAS LIGHTS


Agree - this was my favorite thing ever at WDW. Enjoyed it more than any ride. I was so sad to see it go.


----------



## lhermiston

What day is the medal reveal?


----------



## BikeFan

Professor_Cookie said:


> SAFD: (Screaming in an empty room) “THE XXXXXXX OSBORNE FAMILY XXXXXXX CHRISTMAS LIGHTS WHEN BLOODY RUNNING THROUGH IT AT XXXXXX NIGHT DURING SODDING WINE AND DINE”



That was a thing?  I remember W&D used to be a night race, but wasn't that familiar with the old courses.  Running under those lights would've been awesome!  Too bad they're gone AND there's no more night races!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: When I was at WDW in February 2016 (and maybe January 2018 as well? Can't remember the exact trip), we saw the most amazing Star Wars fireworks at DHS. It was awesome. Great fireworks, perfect music, everything.

I was severely disappointed with the fireworks at DHS at 2019 marathon weekend. It seemed sort of blah - we actually gave up and went to Toy Story Mania for an extra ride during EMH. 

I also really enjoy Happily Ever After.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

BikeFan said:


> That was a thing?  I remember W&D used to be a night race, but wasn't that familiar with the old courses.  Running under those lights would've been awesome!  Too bad they're gone AND there's no more night races!


It was definitely a thing, and it was fantastic!  I’d love to do another W&D night race at Disney, with the Osborne Lights and the Disco Tunnel. 

I’ve lurked here for a while, but this is my first post.  My first rD race was the 2013 Princess Half, and I’ve been hooked ever since.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Hands-down, Osborne Lights FTW!!! But July 4th fireworks at EP are a very close second, and...


Dis_Yoda said:


> My nighttime show has to be the original version of the Star Wars fireworks back when they did Star Wars weekends.
> I also really enjoyed the fireworks for the Pirates & Princess Party.


Yep, ditto both of those! 

Honorable mentions to the soon-to-be-old MNSSHP fireworks, and the old EP fireworks show featuring "Rhapsody in Blue."


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> What day is the medal reveal?



I think all they said was “next week.” So that could be 2 seconds from now, sometime Friday, or anytime in between.

Now that they’ve announced medal reveals are coming I’d think they’d want to do it sooner than later since it’s a pretty transparent effort to drive interest in the Weekend and specifically registrations for the longer races.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> What day is the medal reveal?


I’d think today because of “medal Monday”


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> I’d think today because of “medal Monday”



Today’s also 175 days out from the Marathon.  I’ll guess somewhere in the 12-1 timeframe today.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I think all they said was “next week.” So that could be 2 seconds from now, sometime Friday, or anytime in between.
> 
> Now that they’ve announced medal reveals are coming I’d think they’d want to do it sooner than later since it’s a pretty transparent effort to drive interest in the Weekend and specifically registrations for the longer races.





rteetz said:


> I’d think today because of “medal Monday”



Makes sense.

Now, if they could just open up the 10K again...


----------



## courtneybeth

Oh wow... those 5K and 10K medals just got revealed on the Disney FB page. I can't get a good screencap of them so I'll let someone get them. But... uh... while I was correct on the "throw back theme" assumption, they're kind of lackluster.  Really hoping we get some better challenge and half/full medals. 

My initial reactions:


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> Oh wow... those 5K and 10K medals just got revealed on the Disney FB page. I can't get a good screencap of them so I'll let someone get them. But... uh... while I was correct on the "throw back theme" assumption, they're kind of lackluster.  Really hoping we get some better challenge and half/full medals.
> 
> My initial reactions:



Wow.  Totally unimpressed.  At least we get one more day of hope on the 1/2, full and challenge medals before being underwhelmed tomorrow!


----------



## KevM




----------



## PrincessV

Add me to the "Meh" group, please. Though, to be fair, I rarely get excited about any medals, so "meh" isn't much of a stretch for me, lol!


----------



## courtneybeth

camaker said:


> Wow.  Totally unimpressed.  At least we get one more day of hope on the 1/2, full and challenge medals before being underwhelmed tomorrow!



I need to see my girl Minnie on that full medal and hopefully something cool for goofy since it’s his big anniversary race. The problem for me is that these are race medals for the biggest rundisney event of the year and they look... flat. I hope it’s because it’s a rendering and we aren’t seeing any cool details like sparkly paint or raised designs. That said - not holding my breath and hoping to be surprised tomorrow and through the rest of the week during the reveals.


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> I need to see my girl Minnie on that full medal and hopefully something cool for goofy since it’s his big anniversary race. The problem for me is that these are race medals for the biggest rundisney event of the year and they look... flat. I hope it’s because it’s a rendering and we aren’t seeing any cool details like sparkly paint or raised designs. That said - not holding my breath and hoping to be surprised tomorrow and through the rest of the week during the reveals.



They look like the cheap medals typically given out at low budget local 5k/10k/half races to me.  RunDisney Paris has been knocking it out of the park with some stunning medal designs in recent years while the US RunDisney seems to be seeing how little effort they can put into the designs while phoning it in!


----------



## steph0808

Those medals look....horrendous. There, I said it. Hopefully that's because they're just crappy photos and not actual medals. 

Also, I'm worried that, even though one picture showed Minnie with Mickey for the full, the medal won't feature her because the pre-race merchandise doesn't.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m going to stick by the old adage that if I don’t have anything nice to say, I shouldn’t say anything. It’s better that way, it saves me about 7 paragraphs of not nice things that those medals inspire.


ETA: Serenity now. Serenity now.


----------



## CDKG

Does this really count as a medal reveal when we are just seeing cartoon style artist renderings? I will hold my opinion until I see the real thing... Medals always look better in person!

Now...if the 5k would just open up more bibs.


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> Now...if the 5k would just open up more bibs


And Pluto open his eyes....


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

KevM said:


> View attachment 419137



The bling is not what inspires me to do a race, but these are pretty bland. I love the retro look for the shirts, but these just look cheap. It's like they thought, "just get the medals out there, they won't notice the fact that we phoned it in." 

Honestly, I find it a little disheartening because while I love Disney, which has always been expensive, this is just another symptom of Disney finding ways to give you less for a higher price. Since I started doing RunDisney a number of years ago, Disney has added so many surcharges and drastically raised so many of the prices on everything that all the little extra charges have added up to a huge total. I guess it makes me a little mad because I love doing these races, but I am pretty sure this will be my last year of being able to afford to do a RunDisney race, which is why I decided to do Dopey this year. So, I had hoped that at least the medals would be cool this year.


----------



## michigandergirl

Meh for me too. Let's hope they look better in person, it seems they usually do. I'm anxious to see the half, full & Goofy since those are the medals I'll be getting.


----------



## Bree

Well that was underwhelming. It was a nice throwback to Silly Symphonies, but I want to see the actual medal. That artist rendering was awful.


----------



## roxymama

I kind of like how they sort of seem old-school Epcot-ish.  If that makes sense. Kinda like the 35th anniversary epcot stuff???
I'm holding off on my full opinion until I see all of them and the actual medals with texture/detail.  

The goofy one mile is my fave though.  Too bad I can't pass for a 12 yr old.


----------



## rteetz

I am intrigued to see what the others look like. I don’t hate these by any means but they aren’t my favorite either. I just want the goofy medal to impress for the anniversary.


----------



## MissLiss279

I like the hex shapes - my company has hex shapes in its logo, so I find that interesting.


----------



## lhermiston

I kind of dig the Oswald medal’s color scheme. It’s something different.


----------



## SheHulk

Like lots of others I wish they had waited to "reveal" until they had real photos, because these renderings are of course flat-looking and disappointing. Better to wait until you have the actual objects. I guess if you want to drive up registrations while it's still early so people can feel they can sign up and train...
I signed up for Goofy for the first time instead of only the marathon because A) I wanted to take the pressure off myself to set a time goal, and to just have fun while feeling I accomplished something by covering this "new" distance and B) it's a Goofy anniversary and I was expecting a cool medal. So I hope there is a cool medal.
And runDisney, if you ever come to these discussion boards to gauge reactions to your reveals, hear this: Minnie had BETTER be on that marathon medal after being taken off the 10k. There will be lots of mad Minnie fans out there otherwise.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm not mad at the medals. I love retro-inspired design and the only medal I own that wasn't a circle was the CURSED 2017 WDW Half Marathon medal (and the really cute luggage tag one from W&D). So I'm totally ok with the shape of these.


----------



## flav

SheHulk said:


> these renderings are of course flat-looking and disappointing. Better to wait until you have the actual objects.


You would think that if Disney can make 3D movies and CGI rendering of animals they would be able to do a 3D simulation of the medals?!


SheHulk said:


> Minnie had BETTER be on that marathon medal after being taken off the 10k.


Agreed. Maybe they want to compensate for Princess being 100% female by doing MW 100% male?


----------



## courtneybeth

flav said:


> Agreed. Maybe they want to compensate for Princess being 100% female by doing MW 100% male?



Oh I hope that's not the case. Though if Princess is running out of themes for medal weekends, I am seriously fine with them doing "Prince" medals. I'd race for a chance to get Prince Eric on my medal holder. Flynn Rider, Naveen, and Charming are also invited to the party.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Brief update from Pa:  DW continues her training, and it doing great.

I have an MRI of my knee tonight after dinner.  To make sure nothing else is going on.  Massage last Monday led to huge improvement, but MRI and PT were already scheduled due to lack of progress until then.  Will see what they see...


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

BikeFan said:


> That was a thing?  I remember W&D used to be a night race, but wasn't that familiar with the old courses.  Running under those lights would've been awesome!  Too bad they're gone AND there's no more night races!


We did it in 2015, the last night race.  Even talked about it yesterday on the drive back to Pa, and how when we did it, we understood why folks loved it so much.  DW got video of running through.  When I started down the street, one of the classic Charlie Brown Christmas songs came on.  Should've never gotten rid of it.  And that race was better at night.  The camaraderie upon finishing and heading to party reminded me of an all-night party after a senior prom.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I really don’t get what people want to see with the medals? You’re entitled to your opinion, but it’s just constant complaining every time there’s a release. I don’t think there is anything wrong with these. Pluto is cute, and Oswald has got an interesting color scheme going on. A medal is meant to symbolize and acknowledge an accomplishment, and regardless of what it looks like, it holds the same meaning, doesn’t it? 

It will be interesting to see what these look like in person, since I didn’t expect just artwork. I’m anxious to see the rest.


----------



## DerTobi75

You can complain as much as you want about runDisney France. They do so much strange and stupid things, BUT they design much nicer medals.

I hope for a real photo, to see the medals but right now I am a little bit disappointed


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  Remember Dreams Come True Fireworks Spectacular from Disneyland's 50th Anniversary.  For those that didn't see the show, they encapsulated the park history in fireworks and recreated some iconic park attractions both past and present in pyrotechnic form. 

I have seen Disney put on some great fireworks shows since then, but they have yet to even equal Remember Dreams Come True in my mind. 



courtneybeth said:


> I hope it’s because it’s a rendering and we aren’t seeing any cool details like sparkly paint or raised designs. That said - not holding my breath and hoping to be surprised tomorrow and through the rest of the week during the reveals.


I have mixed feelings about the designs.  I kind of liked them in the video runDisney posted, but not so much when I see the screencap of the medals themselves something feels off. 

As always I'll wait until I see the medals in person because sometimes in person is so much better than a photo. 

Definitely in the camp that wants a really nice Goofy medal.

The trick with medals is that it's too easy to come up with what I hope is on the medal and then compare my hope to reality.  And as always, I can absolutely love a design and somebody else will dislike that same design for their own reasons.


----------



## roxymama

The great thing about medals is that I always end up liking them much better after I've finished the race.  Even ones I liked prior, I end up loving...because of what they symbolize.  
Even my dumb little turkey one from W&D 5k a few years back that made no sense...I love that little guy now because he reminds me of that race.


----------



## camaker

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really don’t get what people want to see with the medals? You’re entitled to your opinion, but it’s just constant complaining every time there’s a release. I don’t think there is anything wrong with these. Pluto is cute, and Oswald has got an interesting color scheme going on. A medal is meant to symbolize and acknowledge an accomplishment, and regardless of what it looks like, it holds the same meaning, doesn’t it?
> 
> It will be interesting to see what these look like in person, since I didn’t expect just artwork. I’m anxious to see the rest.



I can only speak for myself, but I would like to see a medal design with thought, depth and detail commensurate with RunDisney’s status (if only self-assigned) as a top tier and high $$$ running event. Not to mention Disney as a whole’s reputation for detail. What I don’t expect is a medal that looks cartoony and has less apparent detail than most local low budget races.  

Now, it’s entirely possible that these artist renderings do not accuracy display the quality and detail of the medals. I certainly hope that’s the case!  But even if it is, it raises the concern as to what RunDisney is smoking putting out something in this format that undersells its product in an attempt to boost demand.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I would like to see a medal design with thought, depth and detail commensurate with RunDisney’s status (if only self-assigned) as a top tier and high $$$ running event. Not to mention Disney as a whole’s reputation for detail. What I don’t expect is a medal that looks cartoony and has less apparent detail than most local low budget races.


Great point.  I ran a local 5K recently that had a better detailed Star Wars medal even though they could not use any characters, et all than the 2017 _Rebel Challenge_ medal that Disney charged a lot of money to earn.  People saw the runDisney medal and said "I think that's C-3PO."  At that price point, the outline of a character is not enough.  One of runDisney's best selling points to justify the higher cost is the medal.  

Now that said, the characters are clearly Pluto and Oswald on these medals.  Depending on what we see later this week, I'm tentatively thinking that maybe waiting until you have a medal in hand to reveal is better than showing us art of what the final design will look like.

Because medals are the tangible reminder of what the race held on that day, it's natural for us to want medals that we enjoy.  While it's impossible to make everyone happy, we can at least hopefully see that they put some thought and effort into the medal design even if in the end we don't like the design.



camaker said:


> Now, it’s entirely possible that these artist renderings do not accuracy display the quality and detail of the medals. I certainly hope that’s the case!


Me too.  While there have been races where I didn't like the medal, most of the time I think they put some genuine effort into it.  Hopefully the rest of the week will be better.


----------



## Barca33Runner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really don’t get what people want to see with the medals? You’re entitled to your opinion, but it’s just constant complaining every time there’s a release. I don’t think there is anything wrong with these. Pluto is cute, and Oswald has got an interesting color scheme going on. A medal is meant to symbolize and acknowledge an accomplishment, and regardless of what it looks like, it holds the same meaning, doesn’t it?



I'll preface this by saying that I see where you're coming from and don't necessarily disagree.

However, as one of the complainers in this case I can give my perspective. I'd run these races regardless of whether we received medals of any kind; I love the experience and the motivation it gives me to keep a relatively healthy lifestyle. Despite the price of these races I'm under no illusions that Disney passes that premium along to spend more on the medals. I know I'm getting the cheapest hunk of metal with which they can reasonably meet expectations and that all of the medals that I have accumulated (from Disney or any race) hold no real value beyond the sentimental value I ascribe to them. Having said that, many of the rD medals I have manage to achieve a suspension of disbelief for me. They may not actually be anything special, but they certainly look and feel like it in the moment I received them and I get that same feeling when I look back at them. It's just an initial impression, but these ones didn't achieve that suspension of disbelief.

As many others have said, I'm sure they will look better when they are more than just artist renderings. I'm sure I'll be glad to have them after I've run the races.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really don’t get what people want to see with the medals? You’re entitled to your opinion, but it’s just constant complaining every time there’s a release. I don’t think there is anything wrong with these. Pluto is cute, and Oswald has got an interesting color scheme going on. A medal is meant to symbolize and acknowledge an accomplishment, and regardless of what it looks like, it holds the same meaning, doesn’t it?
> 
> It will be interesting to see what these look like in person, since I didn’t expect just artwork. I’m anxious to see the rest.


Totally get what you’re saying but it seems they’ve been less grand or special these last couple race weekends. I love what they are doing with the Paris medals each year and wish they would bring that to the US. For something like Wine and Dine I think they would be better with just some added color. My favorite marathon weekend I’ve done remains 2018. I just hope they don’t screw up Goofy like the Donald 20th.


----------



## Skigirlwv

Keels said:


> OK - hate to do it, but I'm going to call LAST CALL for anyone that wants to book our Group Rate at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend ... we have only two rooms left and after that, they're not going to let me have any additional standard rooms at Pop at our contracted rate.
> 
> I do still have a few rooms left at Caribbean Beach at our discounted group rate in case anyone is interested!
> 
> And for those who have asked, I'm working on Princess and Star Wars race weekends as well but may not get official booking information until next week.


I’m late to the game, but any chance you still have rooms left at Pop?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> Having said that, many of the rD medals I have manage to achieve a suspension of disbelief for me. They may not actually be anything special, but they certainly look and feel like it in the moment I received them and I get that same feeling when I look back at them.


I think this is why medal reveals are always met with complaints when they're revealed.  If the particular race weekend in question is special for whatever reason, the runner wants the medal to live up to that hype and energy.  It can get magnified if a particular race is going to be a one and done for whatever reason.  


rteetz said:


> I just hope they don’t screw up Goofy like the Donald 20th.


So I just looked the medals up from that year and words fail me.  I'm not sure if any of those medals are very good.  I really hope that Goofy at least turns out great this year.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> So I just looked the medals up from that year and words fail me. I'm not sure if any of those medals are very good. I really hope that Goofy at least turns out great this year.


Oh I love that marathon medal from 2017. It was a great throwback to the one and only Disneyland marathon.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> So I just looked the medals up from that year and words fail me.  I'm not sure if any of those medals are very good.  I really hope that Goofy at least turns out great this year.



It's almost like nature agreed and conspired to prevent those medals from seeing the light of day...

Agree with @rteetz on the marathon medal, though, it's a classic throwback and one of my favorites.


----------



## dvcterry

Hello everyone, jumping in as this will be my bucket list 2020 marathon.  Second marathon -Marine Corps was the first last year, didn't make it to Disney Princess half bc of flight cancellation last year so looking so forward to this!


----------



## merrunner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I really don’t get what people want to see with the medals? You’re entitled to your opinion, but it’s just constant complaining every time there’s a release. I don’t think there is anything wrong with these. Pluto is cute, and Oswald has got an interesting color scheme going on. A medal is meant to symbolize and acknowledge an accomplishment, and regardless of what it looks like, it holds the same meaning, doesn’t it?
> 
> It will be interesting to see what these look like in person, since I didn’t expect just artwork. I’m anxious to see the rest.



I wholeheartedly agree. First, look at any artist's rendering of ANYTHING (a building, a dress, a shoe) and it does not capture the color or 3D nature of the end product. We also still have 4 medals to go, for those doing the half, marathon, Goofy or Dopey.

Second, it's never crossed my mind to truly care about the medal (or even if they have a medal at all - some races are moving towards pint glasses or a box of donuts instead!)...it's always been about the months of training and dedication, process, camaraderie, race day energy, safety and experience of the event - all of which Disney delivers on. In the end, the medal is worn at the park (maybe) and put up or away.

Let's all focus on the positive (there is a lot of positive to focus on) and be excited that we are under 6 months to race weekend!!


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Happily Ever After is really starting to grow on me but I'm a sucker for Illuminations. I understand that its time for a new show but I'm going to miss it. I was lucky enough to catch it back in December and got a spot right on the bridge between the Uk and France and it was awesome. And add me to the list of those who misses Spectromagic!

Marathon weekend medals: I'm not sure what to think of them yet. There have been a lot of times that I thought I didn't like the shirt or the medals until I saw them in person so I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## BikeFan

rteetz said:


> I just hope they don’t screw up Goofy like the Donald 20th.



I recognize that I'm very likely in the minority with my opinion, but I appreciate the uniqueness of the Donald 20th medal design.  At the very least, the stacked "XX" design was a break from the "variations on circles" theme we usually see with so many other race medals, Disney or non-Disney.  My last 50K in April was part of a national series and featured a generic medal which was specific to neither the event nor the distance - only the lanyard varied by event/distance.  There's no way Disney can disappoint me as much as that one did!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

BikeFan said:


> I recognize that I'm very likely in the minority with my opinion, but I appreciate the uniqueness of the Donald 20th medal design.  At the very least, the stacked "XX" design was a break from the "variations on circles" theme we usually see with so many other race medals, Disney or non-Disney.  My last 50K in April was part of a national series and featured a generic medal which was specific to neither the event nor the distance - only the lanyard varied by event/distance.  There's no way Disney can disappoint me as much as that one did!


That. Sucks.


----------



## camaker

BikeFan said:


> I recognize that I'm very likely in the minority with my opinion, but I appreciate the uniqueness of the Donald 20th medal design.  At the very least, the stacked "XX" design was a break from the "variations on circles" theme we usually see with so many other race medals, Disney or non-Disney.  My last 50K in April was part of a national series and featured a generic medal which was specific to neither the event nor the distance - only the lanyard varied by event/distance.  There's no way Disney can disappoint me as much as that one did!



I'll go one better on disappointing bling for you.  I ran my first 50 miler this year and was looking forward to having something nice to commemorate the accomplishment.  In the late stages I was wondering if it was going to be a belt buckle or a medal, either of which would've looked great with the race logo.  When I crossed the finish line, I was handed a plain, crude "mug" from a local pottery shop with the race logo stamped carelessly into the unfinished bottom of the vessel!  There's nothing on the visible surface of it to indicate that it was in any way associated with a race, much less a 50 miler.  Talk about a letdown.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> I'll go one better on disappointing bling for you.  I ran my first 50 miler this year and was looking forward to having something nice to commemorate the accomplishment.  In the late stages I was wondering if it was going to be a belt buckle or a medal, either of which would've looked great with the race logo.  When I crossed the finish line, I was handed a plain, crude "mug" from a local pottery shop with the race logo stamped carelessly into the unfinished bottom of the vessel!  There's nothing on the visible surface of it to indicate that it was in any way associated with a race, much less a 50 miler.  Talk about a letdown.



Wow!  Congrats on your first 50, but too bad on the mug!  I'd feel the exact same way.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> I'll go one better on disappointing bling for you.  I ran my first 50 miler this year and was looking forward to having something nice to commemorate the accomplishment.  In the late stages I was wondering if it was going to be a belt buckle or a medal, either of which would've looked great with the race logo.  When I crossed the finish line, I was handed a plain, crude "mug" from a local pottery shop with the race logo stamped carelessly into the unfinished bottom of the vessel!  There's nothing on the visible surface of it to indicate that it was in any way associated with a race, much less a 50 miler.  Talk about a letdown.



Funny thing is, the race organizers probably spent more on the mugs (making an assumption based on buying local from a business that doesn’t specialize in event merch, not quality necessarily) than they would’ve on a decent medal or almost any other type of usual keepsake. May have been good intentions gone wrong.


----------



## courtneybeth

As long as the 2020 WDW Marathon medal is better than the Paris Marathon medal from this year I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## steph0808

For the amount of money we pay (both for the race registrations and for the hotel/tickets/flights to participate in the races), I think we can all have an opinion on the medals. 

To be honest, I'm going to wear it and cherish it either way, but I definitely have medal preferences. I definitely prefer my WDW marathon medals over the fairly generic one I got for a local marathon. And the local race is my current PR. 

My favorite "medals" are actually painted railroad spikes from a local race that are given out for age group awards.


----------



## Barca33Runner

courtneybeth said:


> As long as the 2020 WDW Marathon medal is better than the Paris Marathon medal from this year I'll be ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419387



I’m glad they included the asterisk. If there’s one thing I want to know when I look at a race medal it’s who is the corporate sponsor and did they certify the exact length of the course.


----------



## Z-Knight

courtneybeth said:


> As long as the 2020 WDW Marathon medal is better than the Paris Marathon medal from this year I'll be ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419387


Holy crap (and I emphasize crap), is that for real?!?!?!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153681175363379200


----------



## Barca33Runner

Wow, they’re really drawing this out. Guess we might not see Goofy and Dopey until Thursday and Friday.


----------



## jmasgat

So after an initial impression of "meh" for the 5k and 10k, I guess I'm kinda liking the half one.  My first few Disney HM were all a variation on the "gold tinted Donald head with year underneath".  Over the years, the medals have definitely been enhanced.  My HM medal from Dopey 2018 is a large, heavy, embellished colorful medal. This one for 2020 mixes it up with the shape difference and retro styling.

I think our expectations for Disney medals can be summed up by paraphrasing the Olympics motto....Bigger, Heavier, Blingier.


----------



## courtneybeth

It’s better than the first two but I wish we could see the real deal and not a rendering. 

They’re going to draw this out all week.


----------



## Z-Knight

courtneybeth said:


> View attachment 419392
> 
> It’s better than the first two but I wish we could see the real deal and not a rendering.
> 
> They’re going to draw this out all week.


I agree, it is hard to tell if the characters will be 3D or just a picture drawn on the medal. I think if it has that 3D look/feel than these could be better when we see it for real - and I agree, not sure why they are just releasing renderings, in the past it seemed like they had the medals ready.


----------



## jennamfeo

I know these are just artist renditions but I am still very "meh" about them. Goofy better be good.


----------



## courtneybeth

Z-Knight said:


> I agree, it is hard to tell if the characters will be 3D or just a picture drawn on the medal. I think if it has that 3D look/feel than these could be better when we see it for real - and I agree, not sure why they are just releasing renderings, in the past it seemed like they had the medals ready.



I'd have rather had them wait for the release with the super-mega-awesome final versions. But I'm thinking if the half features Donald raised (or in 3D) like he's literally running _off _the medal, then YES - so amazing, here for this.  The release is falling flat because they're renderings and not the final product. It's hard to get excited when you're only seeing work at 60% complete.

We've seen the themes already.... so why not have waited another 2 months and had a proper release so we can be all bouncy and excited?

I'm putting my emotions in check with expectations.  These are previews, not actual medals so not going to get bent out of shape.  Though I'm assuming we get Marathon tomorrow, Goofy and Thursday and Dopey on Friday?


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: I have to go with Paint the Night parade. It’s just spectacular and my kids were both old enough to love it so that makes it special for me. 

Medals: though I want to see them in person before final judgement, I’m digging the Half medal. And the Oswald has me intrigued!


----------



## SheHulk

Love this half medal if it's not so "flat" as the render, looking forward to the rest of the reveals.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

jmasgat said:


> So after an initial impression of "meh" for the 5k and 10k, I guess I'm kinda liking the half one.  My first few Disney HM were all a variation on the "gold tinted Donald head with year underneath".  Over the years, the medals have definitely been enhanced.  My HM medal from Dopey 2018 is a large, heavy, embellished colorful medal. This one for 2020 mixes it up with the shape difference and retro styling.
> 
> I think our expectations for Disney medals can be summed up by paraphrasing the Olympics motto....Bigger, Heavier, Blingier.




Agreed, I like this one a lot better than the others. In the end, I don't care that much about the medals. I don't display them, but I do like them when I stumble upon them. One of my favorite races was this ridiculously hilly 50K that I have fond memories of completing, but the medal is the saddest looking ones I have. If you dropped it, it would literally fall apart. I would have gladly paid 15 dollars more for a better keepsake. Right on with the Bigger, Heavier, and Blingier!


----------



## michigandergirl

@courtneybeth Thanks for putting things in perspective for me - I am most certainly going to love anything Disney hands out after seeing that Paris medal!!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

michigandergirl said:


> @courtneybeth Thanks for putting things in perspective for me - I am most certainly going to love anything Disney hands out after seeing that Paris medal!!


After reading the various stories about races with truly bad medals, it really does put things in perspective.  That said, I still have no problems if people voice their opinions good and bad about runDisney medals and I think we should call out runDisney for truly bad medal design if only to ensure that they never go that plain and simple route that some have outlined.  



courtneybeth said:


> The release is falling flat because they're renderings and not the final product. It's hard to get excited when you're only seeing work at 60% complete.
> 
> We've seen the themes already.... so why not have waited another 2 months and had a proper release so we can be all bouncy and excited?


Unless their plan was to get all the meh reviews out of the way before revealing the actual medals as opposed to artwork, I'm not sure this phased rollout will generate the registrations they want it to.

I really like the Half Marathon medal design.  Maybe even more than 2019, which I loved, but I want to see the final medal before making a judgment call.  Now to wait until tomorrow to see what they do with the marathon medal especially since we're all assuming that it will feature both Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Goofed98

courtneybeth said:


> As long as the 2020 WDW Marathon medal is better than the Paris Marathon medal from this year I'll be ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419387


Wow!  I work for the title sponsor (Schneider) and was looking at Paris in the next year or two.  The medal won't make or break that decision, but, just, wow.


----------



## SheHulk

courtneybeth said:


> As long as the 2020 WDW Marathon medal is better than the Paris Marathon medal from this year I'll be ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419387


You cretins don't understand this is a very high-art minimalist design


----------



## hotblooded

I was apprehensive after seeing the 5K/10K medals yesterday, but I love the half medal. I like that the shape is different from my primarily round Donald medals, and I have a feeling Donald himself will be textured/3D. Can’t wait to be surprised one way or the other!


----------



## lhermiston

With all of the geometric shapes going on, all of the medals better interlock into one giant Voltron medal that you’d see Flavor Flav wearing. Otherwise, why even bother?


----------



## gtitan21

I personally like the color scheme and design of the 10k, but am nota fan of Oswald. The Half Marathon is ok to me and i'm sure it will look much better in person. As someone else mentioned earlier, it is kind of interesting to see some local 5k's have a much more unique and appealing design.


----------



## lahobbs4

I love the half medal because I love Donald, but I cannot figure out what's happening on that one side of his body. Is it just me? Is his left arm crazy double-jointed or something? Is that blob in the front supposed to be his foot? My brain is not working well on this one.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

I don't run for the bling, but am sometimes a little envious of it. Seeing these medal renditions - not this time. Hate them.


----------



## jennamfeo

lahobbs4 said:


> I love the half medal because I love Donald, but I cannot figure out what's happening on that one side of his body. Is it just me? Is his left arm crazy double-jointed or something? Is that blob in the front supposed to be his foot? My brain is not working well on this one.


Yeah. his left wing looks really weird and I just don't like that the background color is the same as his feet.


----------



## bananabean

Looking at the 10k again, I don’t get why it looks like the medal is cut in half.  I’d rather have the character be entirely on the medal and the same shape as the others than have one be slightly different just so that half the character could be hanging off.


----------



## roxymama

BuckeyeBama said:


> I don't run for the bling, but am sometimes a little envious of it. Seeing these medal renditions - not this time. Hate them.



I go back and forth on being envious about others getting to run the course, go on vacation, or get bling.  Then I have days where I'm ecstatic that I don't have to run the distance or get up early.  Until I get envious again.
FOMO is FUN!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I had a feeling after yesterday and the way their initial post said “tune in next week” that they were going to drag this out. With 4 medals not included yesterday and 4 days left in the week, I figured it would be one per day. I want it to be tomorrow so we can see the Marathon one. My only thing I hope to see is both Mickey and Minnie on it. Otherwise they’ve jipped Minnie by claiming she’s a “host” of the race but not feature her on the medal.

And the more I think about it, I agree that it’s a letdown that they’re just showing artwork. They should have waited. I want to know how 3D certain aspects of the medals will be, and if there will be any shine/glitter or anything. I also want to know how they’re going to make that Oswald medal black. Is it going to be all shiny paint or what? They better have the actual medals at Wine and Dine weekend (I won’t be there, but I’m sure someone can or get shots) or post real pictures later so we can see them once they’re done.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> They better have the actual medals at Wine and Dine weekend (I won’t be there, but I’m sure someone can or get shots) or post real pictures later so we can see them once they’re done.


I will be there and certainly hope they have them in person.


----------



## merrunner

steph0808 said:


> For the amount of money we pay (both for the race registrations and for the hotel/tickets/flights to participate in the races), I think we can all have an opinion on the medals.
> 
> To be honest, I'm going to wear it and cherish it either way, but I definitely have medal preferences. I definitely prefer my WDW marathon medals over the fairly generic one I got for a local marathon. And the local race is my current PR.
> 
> My favorite "medals" are actually painted railroad spikes from a local race that are given out for age group awards.



Agree about having an opinion...it's just that I have seen mostly positive feedback on the revealed medal sketches everywhere else online except for this site. I come here for the positive energy/constructive feedback/information surrounding training for and participating in this event....that is my fault for expecting positivity 

Keeping perspective - all in all, life is good and we all get the chance  (are healthy enough, can afford to, can take the time off) to participate in these awesome events.


----------



## camaker

merrunner said:


> Agree about having an opinion...it's just that I have seen mostly positive feedback on the revealed medal sketches everywhere else online except for this site. I come here for the positive energy/constructive feedback/information surrounding training for and participating in this event....that is my fault for expecting positivity
> 
> Keeping perspective - all in all, life is good and we all get the chance  (are healthy enough, can afford to, can take the time off) to participate in these awesome events.



We must frequent different sites, then.  Most of the feedback I've seen given directly to RunDisney has been overwhelmingly negative (especially yesterday) and FB groups have been decidedly mixed in their opinions.  I don't think this site ever really wavers from positive energy/constructive feedback/information surrounding training and participation.  However, I think it's a bit much to expect overwhelming positivity to be extended to something so subjective as medal design aesthetics.  We support each other in our running endeavours, but that doesn't mean we're going to give RunDisney a pass when we think they are dropping the ball on the events for which they charge a high premium.  

RunDisney also bears a lot of the responsibility for the flak that they are getting for their poor choice of medium for introducing the medals.  You're asking for trouble when you present something that is supposed to be highly detailed, themed and blingy in a flat, muted cartoon-y format that leaves a lot of what the medals will look like up to the imagination.  They should have waited until they had actual medals and then done an intro video for them.


----------



## lhermiston

merrunner said:


> Agree about having an opinion...it's just that I have seen mostly positive feedback on the revealed medal sketches everywhere else online except for this site. I come here for the positive energy/constructive feedback/information surrounding training for and participating in this event....that is my fault for expecting positivity
> 
> Keeping perspective - all in all, life is good and we all get the chance  (are healthy enough, can afford to, can take the time off) to participate in these awesome events.



Positivity doesn’t equal blind loyalty to a brand. 

Pretty much everyone I’ve encountered on this forum has been kind, supportive, good natured and informative. But we’re opinionated, too, and that’s okay.


----------



## sunshine girl

I like the half medal, I think?  Donald looks a little like he's doing the splits dramatically.  I wonder if the background is gold metal, and the foreground is a painted Donald?  Can't really tell how this will look from a mock-up.

My 2 cents: I like and prefer to hear people's real, honest opinions!  I want lots of discussions about every detail!  The good fortune to be able participate in Disney races is not taken for granted.

I'm a designer so I especially love discussions about medal and merch design/quality.  Because I have opinions, lol.

My favorite runDisney medals that I've earned are the 20th Marathon, 25th Marathon, and the old Tower of Terror 10m/13k medals (those Mickey medals, plus the glow in the dark ToT with the moving elevator, are hard to beat)!


----------



## Barca33Runner

sunshine girl said:


> My favorite runDisney medals that I've earned are the 20th Marathon



This might be my problem with medal reveals and being generally underwhelmed by them. For me, they set a standard they just can’t beat with that medal. The fact it was my first marathon probably, but only slightly, influences that opinion.


----------



## Keels

I'm pretty basic when I come to medals - I want them to at least be a cohesive series, so at least these medals look like they have that going for them. (There, I said something nice!). That said, I'm completely underwhelmed - for a group with access to some of the best graphics design people in the business, these are just SO ... meh. They look like something I'd get from any of the generic local races I run and spend far less on, compared to the medals of the past that were either very unique (like the full set of medals from W&D 2017) or completely over the top (25th WDW Marathon). 

I think my favorite medal for non-personal/emotional reasons is the Dumbo Double Dare medal from the last year it was named after Dumbo - the one where Dumbo's ears move up and down. That's the kind of creativity I feel has gone missing from the rD medals of late.


----------



## sunshine girl

Barca33Runner said:


> This might be my problem with medal reveals and being generally underwhelmed by them. For me, they set a standard they just can’t beat with that medal. The fact it was my first marathon probably, but only slightly, influences that opinion.



Absolutely, that 20th marathon medal is superior! Quality design and quality production. If I had to choose one medal to keep out of every one I’ve ever earned, THAT one is it, hands down!

(Although I do looove the marathon medals with big, classic Mickey ears  like the 25th so that’s my second choice ... those are the only 2 WDW marathon medals I have though!)


----------



## Mumof4mice

Are the age group awards just for the individual events, or also for the Goofy and Dopey? 

Not for myself or DH of course. But running Pal traveling with us might have a chance (53yo, 2:57 marathon)?


----------



## jmasgat

Mumof4mice said:


> Are the age group awards just for the individual events, or also for the Goofy and Dopey?
> 
> Not for myself or DH of course. But running Pal traveling with us might have a chance (53yo, 2:57 marathon)?



Just the individual races.  They just published an alphabetical PDF when I did Dopey--not even sortable results. (Looks like they still do, per quick check of 2019 results.)


----------



## Mumof4mice

jmasgat said:


> Just the individual races.  They just published an alphabetical PDF when I did Dopey--not even sortable results. (Looks like they still do, per quick check of 2019 results.)


Thanks for replying!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

So for everyone wondering about 3D aspects of the medals, I’m willing to bet that the characters will be raised up. With the virtual shorts going on, I’ve seen pictures of people posting their downloadable completion certificates on social media and they have an artwork pic of the medal on them. The July Iron Man ones looks flat on the pic but we all know what the actual medal looks like. So I can’t imagine that the real medals of what we’re seeing now will actually be flat. Have any of run Disney’s medals ever been flat with just something painted on?


----------



## camaker

Mumof4mice said:


> Are the age group awards just for the individual events, or also for the Goofy and Dopey?
> 
> Not for myself or DH of course. But running Pal traveling with us might have a chance (53yo, 2:57 marathon)?



I know you asked about the challenges, but if he can pull that off during the marathon he'll have a good shot at an award.  This year's top 3 50-54 year olds were in the 2:57 - 3:02 range.  Keep in mind that it was a hot, humid marathon this year and that likely slowed down the times a bit, though.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

lhermiston said:


> With all of the geometric shapes going on, all of the medals better interlock into one giant Voltron medal that you’d see Flavor Flav wearing. Otherwise, why even bother?View attachment 419410


So my summer trail series medals do that...

Just need the final piece.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> We must frequent different sites, then.  Most of the feedback I've seen given directly to RunDisney has been overwhelmingly negative (especially yesterday) and FB groups have been decidedly mixed in their opinions.


I honestly don't think I've _ever_ seen the Internetz so united in distaste for medal designs as they are now!


----------



## Mumof4mice

camaker said:


> I know you asked about the challenges, but if he can pull that off during the marathon he'll have a good shot at an award.  This year's top 3 50-54 year olds were in the 2:57 - 3:02 range.  Keep in mind that it was a hot, humid marathon this year and that likely slowed down the times a bit, though.



Thanks.  They're all registered for the Dopey.  We were curious if there were age group awards for the Dopey based on cumulative time. Since going all out on individual races could negatively impact the rest of the weekend.

I've read about DIS members completing/coming close to sextuple PR Dopey challenges. Completing all the races is already a huge achievement.  Setting PRs at the same time would take impossible amounts of awesomeness and everything aligning just so!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Desdemona924

rteetz said:


> View attachment 419612View attachment 419613View attachment 419614


Where did you find the Goofy medal?! I love it so I hope it's not a fake out.


----------



## rteetz

Desdemona924 said:


> Where did you find the Goofy medal?! I love it so I hope it's not a fake out.


Twitter


----------



## rteetz

Minnie is Castaway


----------



## steph0808

Oh crap, I love the Goofy medal.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> View attachment 419612View attachment 419613View attachment 419614



I’m on board for both of these. Specifically Dopey.


----------



## CDKG

The Goofy medal looks cool! But, the backside of Dopey is a little strange... Again, let’s hope it’s cuter in person (not that I’m running Dopey).


----------



## PrincessV

LOVE Goofy!!! And that's saying something, because I am really not a Goofy fan! Dopey looks great, too: I dig the 6 medals.


----------



## courtneybeth

With Minnie being on the Castaway medal I don’t think they’ll include her on the marathon medal. I don’t like the Dopey or Goofy medals, particularly because they look so cartoonish. I get it that these are all cartoon characters but they just look super cheesy. 

Really disappointed this is what we are running for and are paying $1000 for hotel and race weekend reg fees.


----------



## kirstie101

Love both challenge medals!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Dopey is my favorite so far


----------



## camaker

I love the Castaway Cay Challenge medal.  Goofy looks like it's going to be pretty good.  Holy crap, Batman, Dopey looks super cheesy and awful!  Most of the others I can see the real thing being better enough to be ok to pretty good.  But I don't see how that Dopey medal is salvageable!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Castaway would’ve been the perfect place to add Oswald without unnecessarily inserting him into races that already had established themes.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I can see why others might not like it, but I like that the Dopey medal is whimsical. There are some proportions on the backside drawing that seem odd, but I like that they went for something a little different while sticking with the overall hexagon theme.


----------



## KevM

I’m really liking both the Goofy and Dopey medals.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I love the Castaway Cay Challenge medal.  Goofy looks like it's going to be pretty good.  Holy crap, Batman, Dopey looks super cheesy and awful!  Most of the others I can see the real thing being better enough to be ok to pretty good.  But I don't see how that Dopey medal is salvageable!


Interesting since that’s my favorite of them. Dopey is a goofy cheesy character so I don’t see a problem with it.


----------



## lhermiston

courtneybeth said:


> Really disappointed this is what we are running for and are paying $1000 for hotel and race weekend reg fees.



I mean, there’s free Powerade at the end, what more could you want?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I mean, there’s free Powerade at the end, what more could you want?


OREOS


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> I mean, there’s free Powerade at the end, what more could you want?


And bananas on the course. We just have to bring our own cilantro

ETA: I mean the Marathon is really just an all-you-can-eat (oops, all-you-care-to enjoy) banana buffet with a really long line.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m lukewarm on all the medals thus far. The 10K is the only one that stands out for me. It has an interesting color scheme and seems to incorporate more of that throwback theme. 

Fingers crossed for a great marathon medal, but I’m not going to lose sleep over any of these designs.


----------



## PrincessV

BRING BACK THE OREOS!!!!!

And also the squeezy hummus, pleaseandthankyou.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> BRING BACK THE OREOS!!!!!
> 
> And also the squeezy hummus, pleaseandthankyou.


But mainly the Oreos


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> OREOS



Were there Oreos this year? Maybe some pretzels?

Either way, when you add it all up, it’s a great value


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Were there Oreos this year? Maybe some pretzels?
> 
> Either way, when you add it all up, it’s a great value


No Oreos which is why I want Oreos.

They were gluten free pretzels btw


----------



## courtneybeth

I appreciate you all allowing me to vent. I know these are just rendering and all, but these just don’t look like the quality of race medals from 2016, 2017 and 2018 that I’ve participated in from the past. 

Running through the parks will be great. And so will the liquid cheese and chips snack box at the end as well. Plus character photos and times with friends. Just stinks that this ... well, is what we are going to remember this weekend with and hang on our walls.  (Does this mean that Dopey 3: Oh god I Mean It This Time, No More! will have to happen in 2022?)


----------



## Barca33Runner

I want the Oreos back, but I loved those gluten free pretzels. They went really well with the not-cheese.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> No Oreos which is why I want Oreos.
> 
> They were gluten free pretzels btw



All I know is in 17, I scarfed down the baggie of tortilla chips without even realizing there was cheese in there, too. 



courtneybeth said:


> I appreciate you all allowing me to vent. I know these are just rendering and all, but these just don’t look like the quality of race medals from 2016, 2017 and 2018 that I’ve participated in from the past.
> 
> Running through the parks will be great. And so will the liquid cheese and chips snack box at the end as well. Plus character photos and times with friends. Just stinks that this ... well, is what we are going to remember this weekend with and hang on our walls.  (Does this mean that Dopey 3: Oh god I Mean It This Time, No More! will have to happen in 2022?)



It’s okay to be disappointed and maybe the medals will look better in person. Fortunately, they’re just one aspect of that race weekend. 

We all place different values on the different parts of the experience. Gun to my head, I couldn’t tell you what the Dopey medal looked like this year, but I could tell you all about meeting @garneska and @run.minnie.miles at HH, about the shots I had with @rteetz and @jennamfeo before the 5K, about staying up way too late with my girls before the full. 

It’s going to be a great, memorable weekend no matter what. But I am sorry you’re so bummed about the medals.


----------



## Barca33Runner

courtneybeth said:


> I appreciate you all allowing me to vent. I know these are just rendering and all, but these just don’t look like the quality of race medals from 2016, 2017 and 2018 that I’ve participated in from the past.
> 
> Running through the parks will be great. And so will the liquid cheese and chips snack box at the end as well. Plus character photos and times with friends. Just stinks that this ... well, is what we are going to remember this weekend with and hang on our walls.  (Does this mean that Dopey 3: Oh god I Mean It This Time, No More! will have to happen in 2022?)



I’m warming to them, but I absolutely reserve the right to get triggered if the final products fall short. 

I love seeing all of the impressions and opinions here regardless of whether they align with mine. Vent away.


----------



## Ponoche

The Dopey medal looks like this year’s Rivals Run Challenge medal but with one spinner


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> All I know is in 17, I scarfed down the baggie of tortilla chips without even realizing there was cheese in there, too.


You missed out my friend. That fake cheese makes the box what it is.


----------



## cavepig

I'm not signed up even though I want to because I love the marathon, but I kind of like the medals.  However,  they aren't making me instantly sign up & forgot all common sense & go crazy.   I still don't care for Oswald being added in.   It will be interesting on Minnie if she ends up on the marathon medal or not since she got on Castaway Cay.     It is funny how this year's Goofy medal moves, but for the 15th I'm not seeing anything that could be move-able.

Edit - right as I post I see the marathon medal is released on youtube I guess.   Looks cool!


----------



## KevM

cavepig said:


> Edit - right as I post I see the marathon medal is released on youtube I guess.   Looks cool!



Was just coming to post this.  Minnie is on it!  I like this one too.

In case anyone can’t play the video, here are pictures of the Marathon medal.


----------



## rteetz

Ok I like that marathon medal. The spinner and retro vibe are good.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Ok I like that marathon medal. The spinner and retro vibe are good.



Agreed. The marathon is my favorite.



rteetz said:


> You missed out my friend. That fake cheese makes the box what it is.



Dang. I love cheese - fake or otherwise.


----------



## SheHulk

cavepig said:


> I'm not signed up even though I want to because I love the marathon, but I kind of like the medals.  However,  they aren't making me instantly sign up & forgot all common sense & go crazy.   I still don't care for Oswald being added in.   It will be interesting on Minnie if she ends up on the marathon medal or not since she got on Castaway Cay.     It is funny how this year's Goofy medal moves, but for the 15th I'm not seeing anything that could be move-able.
> 
> Edit - right as I post I see the marathon medal is released on youtube I guess.   Looks cool!


Love it times 100! It will be my favorite ever maybe, and I have the 25th anniversary which I like a lot. Still digesting that Goofy one.


----------



## kirstie101

Loving the Full medal! That and Dopey are currently my favorites. I think I really need to see the others in person.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I mean, there’s free Powerade at the end, what more could you want?



Fake cheese!


----------



## courtneybeth

Finally, one I like. With my girl Minnie Mouse included!!  She’s so badass that she not only ran the Marathon but also did the castaway challenge. You go Minnie! You enjoy your Disney Cruise.


----------



## KSellers88

Oh, that marathon medal may just rope me in...


----------



## michigandergirl

I am liking the hexagon shapes. With so many round medals, it's a nice change of pace.


----------



## courtneybeth

Okay seeing them all together..., I’m doing better. Still hate the 10k medal but I’m seeing a pattern and like them.
Half and full are my favorites of the bunch. Not the best medals but ... could be worse like that Paris medal. And we get Minnie on the full so I am good.


----------



## camaker

courtneybeth said:


> View attachment 419641
> 
> Okay seeing them all together..., I’m doing better. Still hate the 10k medal but I’m seeing a pattern and like them.
> Half and full are my favorites of the bunch. Not the best medals but ... could be worse like that Paris medal. And we get Minnie on the full so I am good.



I really, really hope the actual medals display much more depth, fine detail and bright metallic colors than we're seeing here.  That being said, I have to go with the following order of preference:


Goofy
Marathon
5k
Half
10k
Dopey (largely due to the back side of the spinner being just too Dopey looking for me)

I will say that, barring a surprise when they are seen in person, this is by far the worst overall medal set for Marathon Weekend that I've seen since I started running in 2016.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm not blown away by the medals, but I like them.  I'd say the marathon is my favorite and I like the Half and Dopey.  The others are ok, but I think I'll like them a lot more after the races.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> We all place different values on the different parts of the experience. Gun to my head, I couldn’t tell you what the Dopey medal looked like this year, but I could tell you all about meeting @garneska and @run.minnie.miles at HH, about the shots I had with @rteetz and @jennamfeo before the 5K, about staying up way too late with my girls before the full.


I can tell you about that feeling of crossing that Marathon finish line and ugly crying. About the late nights and early mornings that I literally would not have changed for the world. The shots. The EE ride with my DIS friends. DATW. So. Many. Memories. 

And you're right. No matter what those medals look like and whether I like them or not, I can look at them on their display with my Pom Poms, my Lei from Poly, my DATW lanyard, and remember each and every moment that made that trip and experience absolutely PERFECT.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I can tell you about that feeling of crossing that Marathon finish line and ugly crying. About the late nights and early mornings that I literally would not have changed for the world. The shots. The EE ride with my DIS friends. DATW. So. Many. Memories.
> 
> And you're right. No matter what those medals look like and whether I like them or not, I can look at them on their display with my Pom Poms, my Lei from Poly, my DATW lanyard, and remember each and every moment that made that trip and experience absolutely PERFECT.


----------



## SarahDisney

KSellers88 said:


> Oh, that marathon medal may just rope me in...



Same.
I mean, I can't make any decisions until November 4th, and by then I will probably remember how much I hate marathons (not that I've forgotten, I just seem to think that if I try again I may have a less stupid experience), but ... I really like that medal.


----------



## baxter24

I like the medals. I do wish they could have just waited to see what they actually look like instead of an animation of it. I wasn't sold on the 5k and 10K drawings but have liked all the others. Interested to see how they will pair with the race shirts now (if they do at all).


----------



## run.minnie.miles

lhermiston said:


> All I know is in 17, I scarfed down the baggie of tortilla chips without even realizing there was cheese in there, too.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s okay to be disappointed and maybe the medals will look better in person. Fortunately, they’re just one aspect of that race weekend.
> 
> We all place different values on the different parts of the experience. Gun to my head, I couldn’t tell you what the Dopey medal looked like this year, but I could tell you all about meeting @garneska and @run.minnie.miles at HH, about the shots I had with @rteetz and @jennamfeo before the 5K, about staying up way too late with my girls before the full.
> 
> It’s going to be a great, memorable weekend no matter what. But I am sorry you’re so bummed about the medals.


^^^This x1000. The medal pales in comparison to the awesome memories! 



SarahDisney said:


> Same.
> I mean, I can't make any decisions until November 4th, and by then I will probably remember how much I hate marathons (not that I've forgotten, I just seem to think that if I try again I may have a less stupid experience), but ... I really like that medal.


Things I thought I'd never hear (err..read) you say!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

I am still not in love with the 5k and 10k medals, especially since I envied the Oswald medal in 2019, but I like the rest of them. Now I just hope I finish the Dopey Challenge. I have done the marathon for the last few years, but this will be my first challenge.

+1 on the chips and cheese. I still chips then later noticed the cheese. It didn't matter because I still ate the cheese straight a few minutes later. That year I felt so bad at the end and I was so hungry that I would have eaten pretty much anything. The salt was glorious after running for so long.


----------



## Ponoche

For me they'd rank

1. Half- I like the offset Donald and the coming off of the medal idea
2. Goofy- The race distance bubbles are a nice touch
3. Marathon- having the whole face spin is cool
4. 10K- I really like the color scheme, and have a feeling that it'll be more 3D in person
5. 5K- It's fine but nothing eye catching
6. Dopey - I'm sure will be better in person, but I think Dopey is too small, and there is too much gold outside of the spinner


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> The Goofy medal looks cool! But, the backside of Dopey is a little strange... Again, let’s hope it’s cuter in person


Based on what we've seen, I don't care for the backside of Dopey.  But I really like the front side so I can always set the spinner to the side I like.  



Barca33Runner said:


> I’m warming to them, but I absolutely reserve the right to get triggered if the final products fall short.


While I like the half and longer distance medals just fine, I also hope the final product delivers on what I like.  And fixes my concerns about the 5K and 10K medals.  I'm not really digging the neon yellow vibe I get on the 5K and 10K medals.  



cavepig said:


> It is funny how this year's Goofy medal moves, but for the 15th I'm not seeing anything that could be move-able.


After my 2019 Goofy spinner broke on me and I had to tape it together for photos, I'm perfectly fine with a non spinning Goofy medal.  I wish Goofy had more color, but if the detail in the artwork shows up in the final medal, I really like the Goofy medal.  



rteetz said:


> Ok I like that marathon medal. The spinner and retro vibe are good.


I really love that retro Walt Disney World logo.  Glad it's prominent on the medals.


SarahDisney said:


> I mean, I can't make any decisions until November 4th, and by then I will probably remember how much I hate marathons (not that I've forgotten, I just seem to think that if I try again I may have a less stupid experience), but ... I really like that medal.


My first half marathon was not a fun experience, but the lure of the coast to coast medal persuaded me to tolerate running that distance exactly two more times especially since one of them would entail a trip to Disney World.  And then I went and actually enjoyed my second and third half marathons.



baxter24 said:


> I do wish they could have just waited to see what they actually look like instead of an animation of it.


I think the idea of the reveal was fun.  What they should have done in my opinion was do the animation reveal except show us the real medal or maybe even have the characters in question hold the medal at the end.  

Tentative rankings subject to change at final reveal:

1.  Marathon 
2.  Goofy
3.  Dopey side with all 4 distances
4.  Half Marathon
5.  10K (Oswald looks less strange in neon yellow than Pluto)
6.  5K


----------



## jennamfeo

I just re-read my 2019 Dopey Trip Report and am now trying to calculate out my leave for the rest of the year so I can do Dopey again...........


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I just re-read my 2019 Dopey Trip Report and am now trying to calculate out my leave for the rest of the year so I can do Dopey again...........


Bahahahaha


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I just re-read my 2019 Dopey Trip Report and am now trying to calculate out my leave for the rest of the year so I can do Dopey again...........


I've spent this week in the office learning what my business partner has to deal with when I run Dopey next January and Star Wars again in April.

1.  I'm extremely grateful to my business partner for allowing me to do so.  
2.  It's still worth it.


----------



## jennamfeo

jennamfeo said:


> I just re-read my 2019 Dopey Trip Report and am now trying to calculate out my leave for the rest of the year so I can do Dopey again...........


I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.

Goofy + DATW it is then!


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.
> 
> Goofy + DATW it is then!


That combination is good enough.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.
> 
> Goofy + DATW it is then!



Goof Troop!


----------



## SheHulk

jennamfeo said:


> I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.
> 
> Goofy + DATW it is then!


Priorities!


----------



## opusone

jennamfeo said:


> I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.
> 
> Goofy + DATW it is then!



So, if time is really constrained, should I just skip all races and make it to the DATW get-together?


----------



## Keels

jennamfeo said:


> I literally just will not have enough time on the books to make Dopey work without sacrificing DATW and that's just not worth it to me.
> 
> Goofy + DATW it is then!



I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...


----------



## rteetz

opusone said:


> So, if time is really constrained, should I just skip all races and make it to the DATW get-together?


Why not?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...


I feel like that shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I like the marathon medal. I’m indifferent about spinners, but Mickey and Minnie are cute and I’m glad they’re both there. Now to decide if I’m going to do the race or not.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Goof Troop!


Sounds like a good Half Marathon costume....


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Sounds like a good Half Marathon costume....


YES!


----------



## KevM

jennamfeo said:


> Sounds like a good Half Marathon costume....


 
So who’s Powerline and who’s Max as Powerline?


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Sleepless Knight said:


> After my 2019 Goofy spinner broke on me and I had to tape it together for photos, I'm perfectly fine with a non spinning Goofy medal.  I wish Goofy had more color, but if the detail in the artwork shows up in the final medal, I really like the Goofy medal.


This is why I’m indifferent towards spinners. They can be cool, but I feel like they’re fragile and I’ve heard/seen multiple reports of people who have had their spinners break. With this marathon medal, pretty much the whole thing spins, so if it breaks, you really have nothing left.


----------



## camaker

Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...



That might be the easiest thing you have to do between now and MW!  Just when you think the RunDisney bar has hit bottom, they seem to find a way to lower it!  Seems like RunDisney Limbo ought to be a DATW thing.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...



First Google result: https://www.crownawards.com/StoreFront/0WJ.Custom_Running_Medals.cat

Maybe a kickstarter?


----------



## lhermiston

opusone said:


> So, if time is really constrained, should I just skip all races and make it to the DATW get-together?



In a word...yes. 



Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...



I assume you saw my Flavor Flav post. Start with that, but think bigger. 



jennamfeo said:


> Sounds like a good Half Marathon costume....



I’m listening...

Am I Goofy and @rteetz is Max since we already look so much alike?


----------



## Barca33Runner

*DisneyDreamer said:


> This is why I’m indifferent towards spinners. They can be cool, but I feel like they’re fragile and I’ve heard/seen multiple reports of people who have had their spinners break. With this marathon medal, pretty much the whole thing spins, so if it breaks, you really have nothing left.



Goofy 2019 was the weirdest, least mechanically sound, and flimsiest construction spinner they've ever made. I appreciate that they were trying for something interesting, but that one was built to fail.


----------



## Keels

camaker said:


> That might be the easiest thing you have to do between now and MW!  Just when you think the RunDisney bar has hit bottom, they seem to find a way to lower it!  Seems like RunDisney Limbo ought to be a DATW thing.





Jason Bryer said:


> First Google result: https://www.crownawards.com/StoreFront/0WJ.Custom_Running_Medals.cat
> 
> Maybe a kickstarter?





lhermiston said:


> I assume you saw my Flavor Flav post. Start with that, but think bigger.



Tonight's project is brainstorming ways to recognize our Legacy Drinkers ...


----------



## courtneybeth

Keels said:


> Tonight's project is brainstorming ways to recognize our Legacy Drinkers ...



Hopefully it’s better than with the Wine and Dine spatula from a few events ago


----------



## Keels

courtneybeth said:


> Hopefully it’s better than with the Wine and Dine spatula from a few events ago



Oh, all of my ideas are definitely better than that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> Sounds like a good Half Marathon costume....


I am toying with an idea for the 5K or 10K this year.  It will not involve Goofy.  I will only do it if I can make it obvious who the mashup is because otherwise it won't work.  For the moment I am keeping quiet on the mashup other than to say it does not involve Star Wars or traditional Disney. . .


Barca33Runner said:


> Goofy 2019 was the weirdest, least mechanically sound, and flimsiest construction spinner they've ever made. I appreciate that they were trying for something interesting, but that one was built to fail.


Even once I figured out how to piece it back together I couldn't get it to stay together.  It just sort of fell apart on me.   I had planned on gluing it when I got home, but the manager at Art of Disney in Epcot was kind enough to replace it for me as part of my getting the medals framed there so that worked even better.


----------



## FFigawi

Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...



Talk about setting a low bar....


----------



## pluto377

Oh, I really like that marathon medal.  Tempted to sign up for just the marathon now...


----------



## Jason Bryer

Keels said:


> Oh, all of my ideas are definitely better than that.



So I am wondering, if you drink at all the countries, is that Happy challenge or the Sleepy challenge?


----------



## gtitan21

I hate to get off track from the DATW talk, but does anyone know if it's possible to see the time you entered for your estimated completion and even more so, if it's possible to adjust that time at a later date? I submitted mine before i started training and would prefer to not end up in the last corral due to that. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Princess KP

gtitan21 said:


> I hate to get off track from the DATW talk, but does anyone know if it's possible to see the time you entered for your estimated completion and even more so, if it's possible to adjust that time at a later date? I submitted mine before i started training and would prefer to not end up in the last corral due to that. Thanks y'all.


Yes, you can Edit your registration and it will show you what you entered. You can make changes until October 8.


----------



## DopeyBadger

gtitan21 said:


> I hate to get off track from the DATW talk, but does anyone know if it's possible to see the time you entered for your estimated completion and even more so, if it's possible to adjust that time at a later date? I submitted mine before i started training and would prefer to not end up in the last corral due to that. Thanks y'all.



Go to rundisney.com and click on "Help and Support" in the upper bar with events, training, etc. Then, "Manage Account"







-Login with your disney username and password.
-Click "Your registrations" in the upper bar on the left.







-Click on the registration you want to edit:







-Then scroll through the registration to the POT question. This is where you can update your POT (or estimated finish time) and then be sure to click "Save".


----------



## Jason Bryer

gtitan21 said:


> I hate to get off track from the DATW talk, but does anyone know if it's possible to see the time you entered for your estimated completion and even more so, if it's possible to adjust that time at a later date? I submitted mine before i started training and would prefer to not end up in the last corral due to that. Thanks y'all.



Go here: https://manage.rundisney.com/communities/1193493?style_theme_slug=rundisney#your_events
Click "Your Registrations" and there is an edit registration button where you can edit your POT.


----------



## gtitan21

Thank you everyone! Now back to your regular scheduled programming... Has anyone completed the DATW before? sounds like a great experience.


----------



## Princess KP

gtitan21 said:


> Thank you everyone! Now back to your regular scheduled programming... Has anyone completed the DATW before? sounds like a great experience.


I've done it twice. The first year, I was super nervous about going since I didn't know anyone. Walking towards Canada (that's where we started that year ), I may have stopped a couple of times and debated skipping it. I'm glad that I didn't because I got to meet some really nice people!


----------



## michigandergirl

Keels said:


> I've been already trying to come up with ideas to make DATW the best medal of the weekend ...



This is the medal I'm most excited about earning. I've not been able to make it to DATW previously, but I definitely made sure to leave Monday open this time around. I may need to work on building up my tolerance between now & then!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I've done it twice. The first year, I was super nervous about going since I didn't know anyone. Walking towards Canada (that's where we started that year ), I may have stopped a couple of times and debated skipping it. I'm glad that I didn't because I got to meet some really nice people!


You’re not the only one but I sure am glad I’ve gotten to meet so many people here. And then there was @jennamfeo just putting drinks in my face saying try this. 

Everyone is in for Irish car bombs right?


----------



## dtrain

*DisneyDreamer said:


> This is why I’m indifferent towards spinners. They can be cool, but I feel like they’re fragile and I’ve heard/seen multiple reports of people who have had their spinners break. With this marathon medal, pretty much the whole thing spins, so if it breaks, you really have nothing left.


FYI runDisney will replace damaged medals if you submit a request with pictures, even 3+ months after the event.  I just got around to taking out my SW medals last weekend and found a scratch across the entire face of Kessel Run, sent the information to runDisney and had a new one within 5 days!


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> Everyone is in for Irish car bombs right?


Ummm....


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> You’re not the only one but I sure am glad I’ve gotten to meet so many people here. And then there was @jennamfeo just putting drinks in my face saying try this.
> 
> Everyone is in for Irish car bombs right?


Wow, okay. I mean I was just helping out the kid who couldn't buy booze. I'll remember that next time I see you. 

And yes to the Irish Car Bomb. But just one this time.


----------



## ashejen

dtrain said:


> FYI runDisney will replace damaged medals if you submit a request with pictures, even 3+ months after the event.  I just got around to taking out my SW medals last weekend and found a scratch across the entire face of Kessel Run, sent the information to runDisney and had a new one within 5 days!



Yep - I had something similar with one of the fulls.  There was a flaw in the medal that scratched the ribbon...I noticed it while I was still there, contacted RD, provided them pics and had a new medal shortly.


----------



## ashejen

michigandergirl said:


> This is the medal I'm most excited about earning. I've not been able to make it to DATW previously, but I definitely made sure to leave Monday open this time around. I may need to work on building up my tolerance between now & then!


What time does DATW usually start?  Thinking of actually touring MGM (it'll always be MGM to me!) in the morning and then making my way over for DATW if it starts later in the day.  Have to fly out on Tuesday AM, though.  Bad planning on my part.


----------



## Neon Cactus

ashejen said:


> What time does DATW usually start?  Thinking of actually touring MGM (it'll always be MGM to me!) in the morning and then making my way over for DATW if it starts later in the day.  Have to fly out on Tuesday AM, though.  Bad planning on my part.



I think it started at 11 last year.  I'm flying out early Tuesday morning too.  Last year was my first DATW and my flight left Monday evening and I had to bail while we were still in Morocco.  THAT'S bad planning!


----------



## ashejen

Neon Cactus said:


> I think it started at 11 last year.  I'm flying out early Tuesday morning too.  Last year was my first DATW and my flight left Monday evening and I had to bail while we were still in Morocco.  THAT'S bad planning!


Thank you!  I think since we avoiding everything SW in MGM that we will be able to catch up.


----------



## flav

I wanted to have a rough idea of what they all looked together


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Wow, okay. I mean I was just helping out the kid who couldn't buy booze. I'll remember that next time I see you.
> 
> And yes to the Irish Car Bomb. But just one this time.


I meant that in a good way!


----------



## jmasgat

Looks like I better sign up for the marathon.  I'm liking the medal.



rteetz said:


> Everyone is in for Irish car bombs right?



Also, can we agree to re-name this....please.  I know it's "all in fun", but still, it represents a problem that while thankfully has receded, it has not entirely abated.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> Looks like I better sign up for the marathon.  I'm liking the medal.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can we agree to re-name this....please.  I know it's "all in fun", but still, it represents a problem that while thankfully has receded, it has not entirely abated.



I thought it was the name of a drink on the menu.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I thought it was the name of a drink on the menu.


I’ll be honest I don’t know the history behind it but to me it’s just a name of a drink.


----------



## Bree

I will finish DATW! It sucked having to cut out early this year. I'm also trying an Irish Car Bomb. Just one though unless someone is renting a stroller to push me around.


----------



## Bree

flav said:


> View attachment 419882
> I wanted to have a rough idea of what they all looked together



Oswald just doesn't blend in with the rest. Maybe it won't be as dark in person? I thought I was going to have serious FOMO over not running Dopey, but I'm not. I really like the Marathon & Goofy medals.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I will finish DATW! It sucked having to cut out early this year. I'm also trying an Irish Car Bomb. Just one though unless someone is renting a stroller to push me around.


That would be funny. Actually let’s all get ECVs!


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> That would be funny. Actually let’s all get ECVs!



I'll get an ECV when you get your panda face paint.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> I'll get an ECV when you get your panda face paint.


Ok so no ECVs.


----------



## SarahDisney

Important DATW question: What animal face mask is @rteetz getting this year?

Also ... my sister and I had a conversation today. We both want the marathon medal but don't particularly want to run a marathon. It's a problem.


----------



## PrincessV

I suspect some of you think I don't actually exist, since I've never shown up for... well, anything lol! But I added a  night for Marathon Week(end) and just _maaaaay_ make it to some portion of DATW this time. It would be nice to finally meet some of the Imaginary Internet Friends I've been chatting with for years!


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Important DATW question: What animal face mask is @rteetz getting this year?
> 
> Also ... my sister and I had a conversation today. We both want the marathon medal but don't particularly want to run a marathon. It's a problem.


Zero face painting. Maybe I’ll bring my panda mask with me.


----------



## kirstie101

Princess KP said:


> I've done it twice. The first year, I was super nervous about going since I didn't know anyone. Walking towards Canada (that's where we started that year ), I may have stopped a couple of times and debated skipping it. I'm glad that I didn't because I got to meet some really nice people!


This will be me! But I’m planning on making the morning meet ups so hopefully I’ll be feeling a little less shy by then. And after a few drinks  I won’t be nervous anymore ... hmmm maybe I should have a warm up drink first....


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Zero face painting. Maybe I’ll bring my panda mask with me.



I said nothing about face painting. You can get a mask again. But it should be a different animal. No need to recycle the same panda mask.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> I said nothing about face painting. You can get a mask again. But it should be a different animal. No need to recycle the same panda mask.


But I’m known as a panda!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> That would be funny. Actually let’s all get ECVs!



I almost got one this year.   

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

So, I was working on designs last night and I needed to measure the DATW medals from this year and I CAN'T EVEN FIND MINE! I'm not even sure if I kept one. #SoMuchFail


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I almost got one this year.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> So, I was working on designs last night and I needed to measure the DATW medals from this year and I CAN'T EVEN FIND MINE! I'm not even sure if I kept one. #SoMuchFail


How is that even possible?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> How is that even possible?



I ask myself this about something legit every day.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As a heads up, the Marathon Weekend magicband is showing up in my products available to purchase section today.  I discovered this while getting my Kessel Run portion of Star Wars Rival Run weekend figured out.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> As a heads up, the Marathon Weekend magicband is showing up in my products available to purchase section today.  I discovered this while getting my Kessel Run portion of Star Wars Rival Run weekend figured out.


I ordered one a couple of days after they were announced, and I’ve had it showing up as available to order the entire time.  (I kept checking to see if they had sold out.)  I kept seeing posts that indicated Princess bands weren’t available, but I assumed everyone was able to order MW ones, and they just weren’t selling out. Is that not the case?  I still show it as available.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> As a heads up, the Marathon Weekend magicband is showing up in my products available to purchase section today.  I discovered this while getting my Kessel Run portion of Star Wars Rival Run weekend figured out.


Well sucker me just bought one.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> Well sucker me just bought one.



You bought a MagicBand? I'm shocked.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> You bought a MagicBand? I'm shocked.


I know why would I do such a thing?


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> I know why would I do such a thing?



Truth, you probably don't have enough of them, so it's good you got an extra in case you lose one.


----------



## rteetz

SarahDisney said:


> Truth, you probably don't have enough of them, so it's good you got an extra in case you lose one.


It will probably drive my MDE nuts more than anything.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

dtrain said:


> FYI runDisney will replace damaged medals if you submit a request with pictures, even 3+ months after the event.  I just got around to taking out my SW medals last weekend and found a scratch across the entire face of Kessel Run, sent the information to runDisney and had a new one within 5 days!


That’s good to know! Glad they replaced yours.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Jason Bryer said:


> So I am wondering, if you drink at all the countries, is that Happy challenge or the Sleepy challenge?


Dont forget


----------



## hotblooded

SarahDisney said:


> Important DATW question: What animal face mask is @rteetz getting this year?
> 
> Also ... my sister and I had a conversation today. We both want the marathon medal but don't particularly want to run a marathon. It's a problem.


SAME.


----------



## Keels

kirstie101 said:


> This will be me! But I’m planning on making the morning meet ups so hopefully I’ll be feeling a little less shy by then. And after a few drinks  I won’t be nervous anymore ... hmmm maybe I should have a warm up drink first....



La Cantina opens at 10 a.m., so I'll be there shortly after it opens to grab a little area for everyone and to get lanyards set out and such.


----------



## DerTobi75

Would love to join DATW, but do not know, if I can handle all the booze. Reading most of your TRs, you all seem to be like Pros


----------



## lahobbs4

We always fly home Monday so I have to miss DATW again this year! Hoping to get my life together enough to meet up before one of the races, though.


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> Would love to join DATW, but do not know, if I can handle all the booze. Reading most of your TRs, you all seem to be like Pros



Come and drink as much or as little as you like!  It's more about the camaraderie than the actual drinking.


----------



## steph0808

I'd love to hit DATW, but we have a Keys to the Kingdom tour planned on Monday morning, and we fly out that evening, so I doubt I'll make it. I'm up for any marathon morning meets though.


----------



## Neon Cactus

DerTobi75 said:


> Would love to join DATW, but do not know, if I can handle all the booze. Reading most of your TRs, you all seem to be like Pros



I wondered about that last year too but it really wasn't bad at all.  We were sharing drinks in most countries.  It was a lot of fun getting to meet everyone.


----------



## SarahDisney

DerTobi75 said:


> Would love to join DATW, but do not know, if I can handle all the booze. Reading most of your TRs, you all seem to be like Pros



I was in and out last year, so I'm not the expert on this, but I had 2 drinks. I think I'm not the only one who didn't drink in every country. People share drinks sometimes, so you don't have to have a full drink in every country. It's very doable, even for an amateur drinker.
And the people don't suck, which makes it more fun.


----------



## Bree

DerTobi75 said:


> Would love to join DATW, but do not know, if I can handle all the booze. Reading most of your TRs, you all seem to be like Pros



I was probably the lightweight of the group and didn’t die. I had to cut out early though and get home. It was more like sip around the world for me because I shared drinks in some countries.


----------



## SheHulk

SarahDisney said:


> Important DATW question: What animal face mask is @rteetz getting this year?
> 
> Also ... my sister and I had a conversation today. We both want the marathon medal but don't particularly want to run a marathon. It's a problem.


You can just run the first mile and then wait to be swept, as has been discussed so much on these boards


----------



## roxymama

SheHulk said:


> You can just run the first mile and then wait to be swept, as has been discussed so much on these boards



I read this as if you were talking about the DATW!! 
 Which begs the questions...does DATW have balloon ladies or sweepers?  Or are you safe because you are inside the world showcase?


----------



## jennamfeo

roxymama said:


> does DATW have balloon ladies or sweepers?


I am the balloon lady that makes sure we keep trucking on to the next world and I also will finish your drinks for you. You're welcome.


----------



## SarahDisney

SheHulk said:


> You can just run the first mile and then wait to be swept, as has been discussed so much on these boards



I thought about it, but I'm stubborn enough that I'd probably keep going and just complain the whole time. And I already had a marathon that I complained the whole time ... I don't need to repeat the experience.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

I will also provide sweeping duties to keep the stragglers moving.  I recall lots of chit chat and less drinking as we moved along (American Pavillion I'm looking at you).


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Drauer said:


> I will also provide sweeping duties to keep the stragglers moving.  I recall lots of chit chat and less drinking as we moved along (American Pavillion I'm looking at you).


America was definitely a quick pass. Japan was fun with the photo bomb for @croach


----------



## camaker

Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.  Here's what I've been able to compile.  My initial impressions are largely being borne out.  The only medals that look worthy (to me) of a RunDisney event are the Castaway Cay Challenge (which looks awesome!), Goofy and the 5k.  Oswald's flat, depth-less medal looks completely phoned-in.  I'm not sure why they forced him on the 10k if that was all the love they were going to give him.  The marathon is OK, but lacks the attention to details that I expect from RunDisney's signature event.


----------



## gtitan21

camaker said:


> Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.  Here's what I've been able to compile.  My initial impressions are largely being borne out.  The only medals that look worthy (to me) of a RunDisney event are the Castaway Cay Challenge (which looks awesome!), Goofy and the 5k.  Oswald's flat, depth-less medal looks completely phoned-in.  I'm not sure why they forced him on the 10k if that was all the love they were going to give him.  The marathon is OK, but lacks the attention to details that I expect from RunDisney's signature event.
> 
> View attachment 420278
> 
> View attachment 420279
> 
> View attachment 420280
> 
> View attachment 420281
> 
> View attachment 420282



Castaway is by far my favorite of these


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.  Here's what I've been able to compile.  My initial impressions are largely being borne out.  The only medals that look worthy (to me) of a RunDisney event are the Castaway Cay Challenge (which looks awesome!), Goofy and the 5k.  Oswald's flat, depth-less medal looks completely phoned-in.  I'm not sure why they forced him on the 10k if that was all the love they were going to give him.  The marathon is OK, but lacks the attention to details that I expect from RunDisney's signature event.
> 
> View attachment 420278
> 
> View attachment 420279
> 
> View attachment 420280
> 
> View attachment 420281
> 
> View attachment 420282


Wait do those circles with the distances spin, on the Goofy medal? That's neat. I like it better in 3D. I really really really like the marathon medal and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Neon Cactus

gtitan21 said:


> Castaway is by far my favorite of these



I agree.  I know I'm not going to be able to afford it or get the time off work, but I'm going to price the cruise...just to see...


----------



## disneygpa

SheHulk said:


> You can just run the first mile and then wait to be swept, as has been discussed so much on these boards



Ok, so I clearly haven't poked around enough.... But they really give the medals to people that get swept???!!!  Seems like a rip to those that make the effort to finish!! 


camaker said:


> Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.  Here's what I've been able to compile.  My initial impressions are largely being borne out.  The only medals that look worthy (to me) of a RunDisney event are the Castaway Cay Challenge (which looks awesome!), Goofy and the 5k.  Oswald's flat, depth-less medal looks completely phoned-in.  I'm not sure why they forced him on the 10k if that was all the love they were going to give him.  The marathon is OK, but lacks the attention to details that I expect from RunDisney's signature event.



I was waiting to weigh in on the medal conversation until I saw actual pics.  This will be my first RD event so I know I don't have anything to compare these medals to, but I kinda like them!  Not super crazy about the 5 and 10k.  They seem to be "okay"... but I really like the rest of them!  Especially Dopey and Goofy!!


----------



## lhermiston

The Goofy concept is interesting, but those individual spinner things look they are just begging to be broken off. At least they’re trying something different.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Can we swear on here? Probably not.

So, I’m just going to calmly state, I believe the castaway medal being the best of the weekend is detestable.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The Castaway Cay one is really, really nice. I think they were going for an Olympics vibe on these. I don’t think this will be my favorite marathon medal, but I’ll be glad to cross the finish line and get it. 
My favorite Disney medal that I have (of nine possibilities) is the 2014 Princess Half. I liked last year’s marathon medal, although Mickey looked pretty intense, almost angry. I really like the 2014 W&D, too. The 2018 Enchanted 10k is also nice. Which ones are the favorites for everyone else?


----------



## PrincessV

Goofy looks amazing, IMO! I think the Marathon medal is fine, but agree it's nowhere near the level of past Mickey medals. And it's going to stick out like a sore thumb next to my previous 4 when I do photos of all 5 together. (What can I say? I'm an art geek and amateur photographer: I don't care about medal, except insomuch as they look good when I do artsy photography with them!) Oswald... I just don't get it.


----------



## lhermiston

princesspirateandrunner said:


> The Castaway Cay one is really, really nice. I think they were going for an Olympics vibe on these. I don’t think this will be my favorite marathon medal, but I’ll be glad to cross the finish line and get it.
> My favorite Disney medal that I have (of nine possibilities) is the 2014 Princess Half. I liked last year’s marathon medal, although Mickey looked pretty intense, almost angry. I really like the 2014 W&D, too. The 2018 Enchanted 10k is also nice. Which ones are the favorites for everyone else?



1. Marathon 17
2. 5K 19
3. Marathon 19
4. HM 19
5. Goofy 19
6. Dopey 19
7. 10K 19

P.S. I LOVE ranking things. Thanks for this opportunity, ha ha.


----------



## SheHulk

disneygpa said:


> Ok, so I clearly haven't poked around enough.... But they really give the medals to people that get swept???!!!  Seems like a rip to those that make the effort to finish!!


Maybe it's been a few years but definitely been a topic of discussion... such as, what if you truly put in the training but something happens on the race course, and you got to mile 20 and got swept? Does the medal represent just that day or the months of training? And then someone inevitably mentions somebody who never trained and deliberately stops to get swept and then posts her medals on instagram without mentioning the fact that she was swept, etc. etc. I don't have a strong opinion either way to be honest, I wouldn't want a medal if I didn't finish, but lots of people feel pretty strongly about it. Last I heard they do give you a medal when they bus you to the finish. Knock wood I hope I never find out first hand. I already half regret bringing it up.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

camaker said:


> Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.  Here's what I've been able to compile.  My initial impressions are largely being borne out.  The only medals that look worthy (to me) of a RunDisney event are the Castaway Cay Challenge (which looks awesome!), Goofy and the 5k.  Oswald's flat, depth-less medal looks completely phoned-in.  I'm not sure why they forced him on the 10k if that was all the love they were going to give him.  The marathon is OK, but lacks the attention to details that I expect from RunDisney's signature event.



I actually like most of the medals much much more than the renderings...except the 10K. That one is still pretty lackluster. A bit disappointed because I thought the Oswald medal was one of the best medals in 2019 even though most people seemed to hate it. Overall, however, I think last years medals were far better/blingier.


----------



## jeremy1002

lhermiston said:


> 1. Marathon 17
> 2. 5K 19
> 3. Marathon 19
> 4. HM 19
> 5. Goofy 19
> 6. Dopey 19
> 7. 10K 19
> 
> P.S. I LOVE ranking things. Thanks for this opportunity, ha ha.


So agree about marathon 2017 medal.  It was great to have that bling to commemorate my first ever marathon.  The Dopey this year is going to be my first marathon since then, and I am bummed to not have the added excitement of a set of Dopey medals that is *aesthetically* worth loving.


----------



## jennamfeo

My favorite is the Dopey 2018 medal with the Diamonds.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The 2016 Marathon was my first full, so it holds a special place, but last year’s just looks more like a Disney Marathon medal should look.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Not my pictures, but my fave medal. Serendipitously my 1st Marathon, but I think it would be there regardless.


ETA: Mine still looks fantastic 6 years later.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> My favorite is the Dopey 2018 medal with the Diamonds.


Yep by far my favorite. Followed by my 2017 marathon.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> P.S. I LOVE ranking things. Thanks for this opportunity, ha ha.


I sense this would be a good Sunday question.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

rteetz said:


> I sense this would be a good Sunday question.


Sorry to stray off into SAFD territory on a Friday. All the talk of this year’s medals got me thinking of past ones....


----------



## kirstie101

Saw some more pics on Instagram. I love the Goody Medal! Love! Pretty excited about the Marathon one too. Digging the 5k but wish Pluto’s eyes were open. The only think I like about the 10k is that it’s black and thus totally different from any medal I have. I do think they could have done much better on that one! Looking forward to seeing Dopey and Donald.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I sense this would be a good Sunday question.




Favorite medals? Ranking medals? Or do you want to RANK EVERYTHING AT DISNEY??

Don’t tempt me with a good time, man.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Favorite medals? Ranking medals? Or do you want to RANK EVERYTHING AT DISNEY??
> 
> Don’t tempt me with a good time, man.


I was thinking just ranking medals. Doesn't have to be just Disney medals either. However you can change whichever way you want.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I was thinking just ranking medals. Doesn't have to be just Disney medals either. However you can change whichever way you want.



Maybe pic and story behind your favorite medal?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Maybe pic and story behind your favorite medal?


Not a bad idea although my favorite medal doesn't have that great of a story


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Not a bad idea although my favorite medal doesn't have that great of a story



As a member of the Fake Media, I’d advise you to just make something up.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

jennamfeo said:


> I am the balloon lady that makes sure we keep trucking on to the next world and I also will finish your drinks for you. You're welcome.


Two things:

1.  You should most definitely carry a balloon around.

2.  I really want to run a Star Wars 5K or 10K dressed as Dark Helmet from Spaceballs, carry a Death Star balloon and the back of my shirt will read "Ha, ha, ha.  FOOL YOU!!!!"


camaker said:


> Actual pictures of the medals are starting to leak out.


Since they had the medals this ready to go, they really should have revealed the medals themselves instead of the artwork.


princesspirateandrunner said:


> I liked last year’s marathon medal, although Mickey looked pretty intense, almost angry.


I liked it to, but am looking forward to a happy Mickey on a medal.  


lhermiston said:


> P.S. I LOVE ranking things. Thanks for this opportunity, ha ha.


I think I once attempted to rank all of my runDisney medals.  I may have even posted said ranking on these boards.  


Disneyslowrunner said:


> I actually like most of the medals much much more than the renderings...except the 10K. That one is still pretty lackluster.


I kind of like it by itself, but also understand why many people don't like it.  


rteetz said:


> I sense this would be a good Sunday question.


I concur.  


lhermiston said:


> Favorite medals? Ranking medals?


This could be really fun.  


lhermiston said:


> Maybe pic and story behind your favorite medal?


An even better idea.  Sometimes the stories behind the medals give them even more weight.  


lhermiston said:


> As a member of the Fake Media, I’d advise you to just make something up.


I think this story should involve how he ran the entire Dopey challenge in a Panda suit.  And somehow time travel should factor into it.  And maybe a Delorean.


----------



## jennamfeo

Sleepless Knight said:


> 1. You should most definitely carry a balloon around.


*noted*


----------



## steph0808

The Castaway Cay is definitely the best medal of the bunch.

I don't like Goofy as much since seeing the real thing.


----------



## BigEeyore

1) I really like the medals! I appreciate them doing something a bit different.  Why they made the Castaway medal the best of the bunch is beyond me though!
2) My favorite medal ever was the 2013 20th anniversary WDW marathon medal - it was my first marathon, and it really is the most epic, perfect medal ever!
3) I am hoping to meet y'all for at least a beer at DATW - I have to fly home that afternoon and can't overdo it!


----------



## bananabean

To me, it looks like they got 6 different people to design the medals and only gave them very basic guidelines.


----------



## lhermiston

Alright folks, your homework is to take a pic of your favorite race medal, shirt, trophy, mug, knickknack, whatever ... more to come on Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Alright folks, your homework is to take a pic of your favorite race medal, shirt, trophy, mug, knickknack, whatever ... more to come on Sunday.


I’ll just take photos of everything.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’ll just take photos of everything.



That’s a good start. I expect a PowerPoint from you.


----------



## DerTobi75

Here are some better medal photos, ...


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B0YXU7RhF3Z/

Edit: Mmhh, better go & check it on instagram, as the post contains seven closer photos from some of the medals!


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Alright folks, your homework is to take a pic of your favorite race medal, shirt, trophy, mug, knickknack, whatever ... more to come on Sunday.


All my pictures taken with my iPhone are being posted sideways. I’ve tried editing them, saving them upside down but they still post sideways. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## camaker

Princess KP said:


> All my pictures taken with my iPhone are being posted sideways. I’ve tried editing them, saving them upside down but they still post sideways. Anyone know how to fix it?



I’ve had the same problem. @rteetz said it was a known issue with the new message board platform.


----------



## MissLiss279

Princess KP said:


> All my pictures taken with my iPhone are being posted sideways. I’ve tried editing them, saving them upside down but they still post sideways. Anyone know how to fix it?


So... I’m not sure if this really works or not, but you could try it. I’ve posted a couple of pictures that were cropped screen shots from my iPhone. So, you might try taking a screen shot of your photo, maybe cropping it if you want, and then post it???


----------



## Bree

I really dislike that Oswald medal. It doesn’t fit in with the rest and it looks like the left side got chopped off. I LOVE the Goofy and the Castaway Cay medals.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

lhermiston said:


> Alright folks, your homework is to take a pic of your favorite race medal, shirt, trophy, mug, knickknack, whatever ... more to come on Sunday.


I’m having trouble narrowing it down to one favorite for tomorrow. On the other hand, I can identify several that are definitely not favorites. If we decide to go that route next, I have a couple of candidates for ugliest race shirt.


----------



## rteetz

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I’m having trouble narrowing it down to one favorite for tomorrow. On the other hand, I can identify several that are definitely not favorites. If we decide to go that route next, I have a couple of candidates for ugliest race shirt.


I say show both. I definitely will be showing more than one.


----------



## lhermiston

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I’m having trouble narrowing it down to one favorite for tomorrow. On the other hand, I can identify several that are definitely not favorites. If we decide to go that route next, I have a couple of candidates for ugliest race shirt.





rteetz said:


> I say show both. I definitely will be showing more than one.



Y’all can post as much as you want. ZFG.


----------



## aalvis

DerTobi75 said:


> Here are some better medal photos, ...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0YXU7RhF3Z/
> 
> Edit: Mmhh, better go & check it on instagram, as the post contains seven closer photos from some of the medals!


Why release all of these, but no half or dopey medals?


----------



## rteetz

aalvis said:


> Why release all of these, but no half or dopey medals?


They aren't ready yet.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

rteetz said:


> They aren't ready yet.


Still, they could/should have waited until they were all ready, right? 

Some look better than the renderings while others look worse. I really like the Castaway medal.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

We are 163 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2020. As you're all aware, we got our first peak at the race medals this week. I think it's fair to say that most of the folks on this board were not super enamored with a majority of the designs. 

So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, show me some race swag that makes your heart go pitter-patter. While medals are great, you could also include a shirt, bib, trophy, mug, etc. But try to limit to something you earned as part of the race, not something you purchased before or after. They do NOT need to be from Disney races, but all runDisney events are fair game, of course.

Please tell us a little about your race gear - when and where the race took place and why it's meaningful to you. 

The picture below is the shirt I received after the Samson Stomp & Romp at the Milwaukee County Zoo in January 2014 (little did I know this would not be my last foray into mid-winter races). This shirt means a lot to me because it was the beginning of my running career. I'd gotten into running a couple years earlier to get back into shape and had done a couple mud races, but my training was very sporadic and I always went into hibernation during the winter. I found that having a race to train for forced me to continue with training.

So, I signed up for this and ran it with some family I have up in MKE. It was a chilly, but beautiful morning and running through a zoo was really awesome. Incidentally, while I really enjoyed this race, I told myself I'd probably never do any more road races and never do anything more than a 5K. 

Almost three years to the day later, I ran my first marathon.




Have a great week, everyone! Can't wait to see your swag and hear your stories!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> The picture below is the shirt I received after the Samson Stomp & Romp at the Milwaukee County Zoo in January 2014 (little did I know this would not be my last foray into mid-winter races). This shirt means a lot to me because it was the beginning of my running career.


Amazingly enough I’ve never done this one. I know exactly what it is and the zoo isn’t pretty close to me. This past year the race was on a day where it was like 5 degrees. I think that’s the biggest reason why I haven’t. It’s always bitter cold.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, show me some race swag that makes your heart go pitter-patter. While medals are great, you could also include a shirt, bib, trophy, mug, etc. But try to limit to something you earned as part of the race, not something you purchased before or after. They do NOT need to be from Disney races, but all runDisney events are fair game, of course.
> 
> Please tell us a little about your race gear - when and where the race took place and why it's meaningful to you.



Here is one of my favorite medals, Ironman Florida in 2016. This race was very special to me for two main reasons. One, I swore for years I’d never enter a triathlon, let alone an Ironman, yet after training for 11 months mostly indoors in Iraq, I found myself on the starting line excited to meet the challenge of the day. Two, I had the absolute world's best support crew with me to cheer me on and make sure I made it to the finish. Seeing them on the course was wonderful, and going back to read all the kind words people here offered up during the race made it extra special too. I wonder if @Keels is available to do this again next year Down Under.


----------



## rteetz

SAFD: 

The vast majority of my races are Disney races. My first 10K, Half, and Marathon were all Disney races. I have a fondness for a good amount of my medals. I don't think any of them have a major story behind them though at least not yet. 

Here is my first runDisney medal from 2015 and my 2019 10K medal to show my five years of running Disney. 



Now here would be my first half. Looking back on this medal its not the best or flashiest medal but of course because of my first half I really like it. 



Next up is my first marathon and probably my favorite marathon medal. I love that it was a throwback to the one and only Disneyland marathon. 



And then probably my favorite set of medals and my first complete Dopey challenge after the cancelled 2017 half. This Dopey medal was just perfect.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m out of town, but I posted the pics of the 2013 WDW 20th Anniversary Marathon medal a couple days ago.

I couldn’t have picked a better first marathon and, as I stated in the other post, it was entirely serendipitous. As I was finishing my first race, the 2012 WDW Half, I knew I had to come back the following year and run the marathon. The fact it happened to be the 20th anniversary and ended up having the coolest medal ever was just coincidence.

I can still look back at that medal and think of my journey running. Where I was before those first couple races and where I am now. It’s not all good, but the good things and great potential for the future are what I focus on.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Amazingly enough I’ve never done this one. I know exactly what it is and the zoo isn’t pretty close to me. This past year the race was on a day where it was like 5 degrees. I think that’s the biggest reason why I haven’t. It’s always bitter cold.



It was a fun race. The year I did it I doubt it was much colder than this year’s WDW 5K. But yeah, 5 degrees would be borderline unpleasant.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I know you have to have ten posts before choosing an Avatar.  Is it the same rule for being able to post photos in a message?  I've not been able to figure out how to add photos to my post so I can respond to SAFD.


----------



## rteetz

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I know you have to have ten posts before choosing an Avatar.  Is it the same rule for being able to post photos in a message?  I've not been able to figure out how to add photos to my post so I can respond to SAFD.


It might be I’m not sure. If you go to the tech board and then to the test area you can get to ten posts in there and then try to see if you can post images.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Not a race medal, nor a medal, but it hangs with my medals and bib numbers and out shines them all from a sentimental stand point is my athlete credentials from a snowboard freeride contest. I’ve gone skydiving and bungee jumping and it was the second most scary thing I’ve done, not because my line was gnarly, because it wasn’t, but because I was “competing” against a whole slew of pros I watched in videos. My goal was to not come in last and I came in 5th to last so great success.

FTR, the scariest thing I’ve done was open mic stand up. Did it a few times, and hokey mokey was it a savage adrenaline rush.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> We are 163 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2020. As you're all aware, we got our first peak at the race medals this week. I think it's fair to say that most of the folks on this board were not super enamored with a majority of the designs.
> 
> So, for this week's Sundays are for Disney, show me some race swag that makes your heart go pitter-patter. While medals are great, you could also include a shirt, bib, trophy, mug, etc. But try to limit to something you earned as part of the race, not something you purchased before or after. They do NOT need to be from Disney races, but all runDisney events are fair game, of course.
> 
> Please tell us a little about your race gear - when and where the race took place and why it's meaningful to you.
> 
> The picture below is the shirt I received after the Samson Stomp & Romp at the Milwaukee County Zoo in January 2014 (little did I know this would not be my last foray into mid-winter races). This shirt means a lot to me because it was the beginning of my running career. I'd gotten into running a couple years earlier to get back into shape and had done a couple mud races, but my training was very sporadic and I always went into hibernation during the winter. I found that having a race to train for forced me to continue with training.
> 
> So, I signed up for this and ran it with some family I have up in MKE. It was a chilly, but beautiful morning and running through a zoo was really awesome. Incidentally, while I really enjoyed this race, I told myself I'd probably never do any more road races and never do anything more than a 5K.
> 
> Almost three years to the day later, I ran my first marathon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 420751


Love this! I’ve done the Samson Stomp twice and it is fun running through the zoo! The first year I did it the weather was fine for winter. Cold while waiting around but fine once we started running (about 30 degrees). The 2nd time was very different. We waited inside before the race started because the air temp was about -2 and the wind chill was in maybe the 20 below range. I had condensation from my breath frozen on my scarf when I finished.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Here are some pics for me. I have more than one because it’s hard to choose! I don’t know why they are all sideways, but you get the idea and I don’t have the desire to try to fix it right now!

First up: the infamous Wine and Dine half of a half in 2015. 



Obviously this was a race with some less than ideal conditions and a tainted outcome, but it was my first RunDisney experience so it has good meaning there. It was supposed to be my first half marathon overall, so that was also a bit disappointing. But I vowed for redemption, and that’s where #2 comes in!

#2: my first half marathon = W&D redemption!



7 months after Wine and Dine, I ran this local race (which sadly was cancelled beginning in 2018, I miss it) and completed my first half marathon! It also has a bit of a strange outcome since hot weather conditions caused them to cancel official timing when I was somewhere around the 10th mile, but I finished the distance and got my redemption!

#3: October 2018 - my first marathon!



No real explanation needed for the significance of this. My first marathon and the medal that represents it is something I’ll cherish forever. I never thought I’d complete a marathon at all, and if I did I thought it would be Disney (after all, it’s what led to my decision to run a half) but things change, and I’m so glad I did this race. It’s a great local event.

And finally, #4: April 2019 - Half Marathon PR



Not the flashiest medal, but when I look at this one, I remember a day where I set out to run a half marathon for fun, with absolutely no expectations on time. But that day turned into a race where I set a 10-minute half marathon PR. Special for sure.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Rocket City Marathon 2017. PR, first (to date only) sub-4, last medal I got to show my mom.

I 'ding' it every time I go up or down the basement stairs (my display area).


----------



## Neon Cactus

Most of my races have been Disney.  These are the medal haul from the 2016 Disneyland Half Marathon weekend.  The Disney World Marathon that year was my first marathon and I was in the "one and done" camp before the race.  Afterwards, as I was sitting on the bus, I heard the runners next to me talking about Coast to Coast, so I asked them about it and found out that if I ran a half marathon at Disneyland that same year, I would get the Coast to Coast medal in addition to the race medal.  An extra medal and getting to run through Disneyland too?  I was immediately interested.  

I started looking into the race and I was definitely doing the half and then started reading about the Dumbo Double Dare challenge.  Then I saw the 10k course which I just wish I could run that course every day for the rest of my life, and so I was in for the challenge.  Getting ready for the race was also the first time I found this forum.  I'd been on Facebook before the marathon and had started on there before this, but I couldn't deal with the negativity that was on there.  I met a few people from here before the races and they were incredible, but it was nice to get the nice haul of medals and I hope to have the opportunity to do another RunDisney event at Disneyland soon!



I loved the Dumbo medal and getting the Coast to Coast was awesome.  Hopefully next year will see the Castle to Chateau!


----------



## CDKG

It’s so hard to pick just one...so I have chosen a few from my phone (I’m still in AZ visiting the family’s new puppy!)

First, my very first half marathon, the Wine & Dine in 2013. Not only was this my first half marathon, but it was my first runDisney race and the reason I decided to start running. 



Next, comes my most disappointing medal (really, it’s a cheap 1” charm on a ribbon). But, I’m not sharing this photo because of the medal, but because it was my favorite post race beverage! All participants received a glass of champagne (sparking white really) in a souvenir glass. For context this half marathon was at the peak of my PF, leaving me almost in tears the final few miles. Sitting in the grass sipping this champagne was amazing!



Finally, the Inaugural Castle to Chateau Challenge (the first photo is courtesy of runDisney). The idea of this race and medal was pure magic! The trip surrounding it, not so much. (It’s a long story for another time but includes MRSA, a bomb threat, a car accident and a broken arm...) I am really looking forward to the 5th year next September and my European vacation redemption!



Selfies taken in (L to R): Rome, Vatican City, Mount Vesuvius, Shakespeare’s home in Stratford-upon-Avon, Tower of London, Warwick Castle, Leed’s Castle, Windsor Castle, Warwick Castle #2 (I’m not sure why I included two photos here since it was essentially a theme park), Stonehenge and Harrod’s London.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

No picture, but my favorite medal is the Kessel Run Challenge medal. Why? Because it is the Millennium Falcon. What could be cooler than that?


----------



## MissLiss279

One of my favorite medals/races was my second marathon- Route 66 Marathon and the Flying Goddess (2015). My first marathon was hot (90 at finish), but I finished. I had already signed up for Dopey, so I knew my marathon training was continuing. I decided to sign up for Route 66 after that first marathon to keep my training going. The weather was 100x better and I took 30 minutes off my first marathon (about a month later). The crowd support was much better, and it’s probably one of the reasons I kept to running marathons (that and runDisney). It’s the race I sign up for every year. 

2018 Dopey is pretty special too. It was my first training plan from @DopeyBadger. I was able to PR every race! And I probably didn’t put 100% into any single race, but running those four days just felt good. It’s amazing what a training plan tailored to you can do. I had a lot of potential and was able to capitalize on it with this plan. 

2018 Fargo Marathon- second @DopeyBadger plan, and I was able to see what I could do for a marathon when it wasn’t proceeded by several other races. In 4.5 months I took another 30 minutes off my marathon! And Fargo puts on a great race and is very flat. Really enjoyable race atmosphere.


----------



## flav

These are my 2016-2018 medals:


Design and look wise, my favourites are from virtual races: The 2016 Mickey pants marks the beginning of my running career, the sandcastle corresponds to when I realized that 10k was a short distance and the 9 3/4 Platforms is gorgeous, lights up and reminds me of our family trip to Universal.

Meaningful medals seem all to be linked to Challenges. The Wine & Dine Two Course Challenge 2017, I like the consistency and the fact that it was the first time that I traveled for racing, it had to be a worth it and it was: My first Half. Then the Ottawa Voyager  Challenge (three races in 20h) and the Montreal Rock’n’Roll Remix (5k with DH and DD and PR the half).


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

This is the medal from my second half. It’s special to me because:
—It’s the first half that DH and I both ran;
—It was proof that my first wasn’t a fluke, or a one and done;
—It was a beautiful fall day on my “home course;” and 
—The medal was designed by a local artist, David Hale (hawk.love), and I thought he did a fantastic job. My first half was Princess 2013, so I already expected race medals to be gorgeous, and this delivered.  The back of the medal and the ribbon were nice, just like the front. 

P.S.  I did need to have ten posts before I could post pictures.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

princesspirateandrunner said:


> —It was a beautiful fall day on my “home course;” and



I need to put the Athens Half back on my calendar. I did it in 2011, when it had a KILLER hill, starting at mile 12. It was the kind of hill your car (at least MY car) doesn't want to go up, let alone run up it.

They did get rid of the hill, right?


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  My favorite piece of race bling/memorabilia is my first belt buckle, earned at Badwater Cape Fear 51.4m this year:



It wasn’t my first 50 miler or my fastest, but running on a peaceful island where cars are not allowed and spending most of the day running on the beach was an almost zen experience. Starting early in the morning at Old Baldy Lighthouse and having the sun set on me on the beach as I was on the home stretch were so peaceful!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I need to put the Athens Half back on my calendar. I did it in 2011, when it had a KILLER hill, starting at mile 12. It was the kind of hill your car (at least MY car) doesn't want to go up, let alone run up it.
> 
> They did get rid of the hill, right?


The course has changed a couple of times in the last few years, starting the year that there was construction around Sanford Stadium such that the race couldn’t end there. I’m not sure what the current course is, because we’ve had other big races on the calendar for the last couple of years, and haven’t been able to run AthHalf. I think it’s a flatter course than it used to be, but I’m pretty sure you’ve still got a couple of big hills. At least there’s the nice flat stretch on Milledge Avenue!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

princesspirateandrunner said:


> ...but I’m pretty sure you’ve still got a couple of big hills...



On second thought, maybe not.

I looked at the current course elevation map: 1400 foot gain, 1500 foot loss, but here's the deal-breaker: maximum slope is 23.9% It looks like it's around mile 11.

Maybe I'll drive the course next time I'm in Athens before I decide.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> On second thought, maybe not.
> 
> I looked at the current course elevation map: 1400 foot gain, 1500 foot loss, but here's the deal-breaker: maximum slope is 23.9% It looks like it's around mile 11.
> 
> Maybe I'll drive the course next time I'm in Athens before I decide.


I’m thinking about how it might fit into the race calendar this year. It’s hard to beat Athens in October.


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> Here is one of my favorite medals, Ironman Florida in 2016. This race was very special to me for two main reasons. One, I swore for years I’d never enter a triathlon, let alone an Ironman, yet after training for 11 months mostly indoors in Iraq, I found myself on the starting line excited to meet the challenge of the day. Two, I had the absolute world's best support crew with me to cheer me on and make sure I made it to the finish. Seeing them on the course was wonderful, and going back to read all the kind words people here offered up during the race made it extra special too. I wonder if @Keels is available to do this again next year Down Under.
> 
> View attachment 420831



You get me a plane ticket and I'll be there!


----------



## michigandergirl

I absolutely love my Dopey 2018 medal. I had so much fun during those races. 

My favorite non-Disney race medal is this one:


The medal & ribbon were so pretty, and the acronym was very fitting for a March trail race in Michigan, which ended with a stream crossing with water up to my knees! W T F!!


----------



## KevM

SAFD: I’d say my favorite race medal is my Philadelphia Marathon one.  Both because it was my first (and until November, only) Marathon and because it’s just cool.


----------



## Jason Bryer

My two marathons are of course most special to me.


----------



## bananabean

KevM said:


> SAFD: I’d say my favorite race medal is my Philadelphia Marathon one.  Both because it was my first (and until November, only) Marathon and because it’s just cool.View attachment 420995



I can still hear all the bells ringing from people walking around after the race.  And annoying myself as I walked home while trying to make the ringing stop!


----------



## DerTobi75

The 2017 Disneyland Paris Medals mean a lot to me! They had the first Challenge in 2017 and I did three Races at a Weekend. And my Girlfriend  surprised me at the Expo, telling me, that she could not let me run the 5K alone and is going to join me. Note: She HATES running, though she secretly trained months before the run. We had such a great Weekend, in 2017 they had this Opening Party in the Studios after the 5K run and we also had this Pasta Party, met some nice Runners from USA and Canada at our table.

Another thing, why those medals mean a lot to me. In 2017 I also ran the WDW Marathon. "Just" the Marathon, Dopey is about to come in 2020. So, I also got the Castle 2 Chateau Medal and btw. I love  the design of the 2017 WDW Marathon Medal. But I missed to bring the WDW Medal to Disneyland Paris and feed Rexi some more Medals, ...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm still working on a picture posting solution, so brief recaps will have to do for now.  The only order here is chronological.

1.  2011 Disneyland Half Marathon.  My first race ever.  I would sometimes get through the long runs by reminding myself that the medal photos with Mickey in Disneyland after the race would be worth what I currently hated at that moment. 

2.  2015 Star Wars Half Marathon.  Finally the Star Wars race I dreamed of.  Upon seeing the 2011 Disneyland 5K medal themed to Star Tours on that very first race weekend, I felt as if I had signed up for the wrong race.  But this race a little over 3 years later eliminated whatever what might have been feelings I had.  The fact that they themed it to the Medal of Bravery from the original Star Wars movie made it that much better.

3.  2015 Star Wars Rebel Challenge.  Spinner medal with Yoda and Darth Vader.  Favorite Light Side and favorite Dark Side.

4.  2016 Star Wars 10K The Light Side.  X-Wing on a medal.

5.  2016 Star Wars Rebel Challenge.  Spinner with R2-D2 and the Rebel Alliance logo.

6.  2017 Star Wars 10K The Light Side.  BB-8.

7.  2017 Star Wars Half Marathon The Light Side.  Spinner with Medal of Bravery on one side and Han and Leia on the other.  As a huge Star Wars fan, Leia being featured on the spinner medal became more meaningful after Carrie Fisher passed away.

8.  2017 Star Wars Dark Side Challenge.  The Death Star.  And in the 40th anniversary of the original Star Wars film.

9.  2017 Kessel Run.  It's the Millennium Falcon.  And I earned my first in the 40th anniversary year of Star Wars.

10.  2017 Coast to Coast 10th Anniversary.  Both U.S. Disney castles on medal.  

11.  2019 Walt Disney World Marathon.  My first marathon.  When I started running, I told myself that if I ever ran a marathon, it would only be at Walt Disney World.  I eventually came to believe that I could run the marathon if I trained for it, but I did not want to actually train for it.  It wasn't until @DopeyBadger helpfully, patiently, and frequently explained to me how I could train for the marathon without running 5-6 hours every other Saturday before I could see a path to the marathon.  

Honorable Mention:

1.  2012 Wine & Dine Half.  Running one race at the end of a normal Walt Disney World visit taught me that a multi race weekend was indeed within my ability and thus became the stepping stone for attempting the Rebel Challenge and eventually Dopey.  

2.  2017 Avengers Half Marathon.  Not wanting to miss what might be the final race ever at Disneyland I decided to go crazy and registered for this race 3 weeks before the race having not trained in 6 weeks.  6 days a week training for 3 weeks taught me that I could run every day and not despise it.  This also spurred me into running all 3 2018 Star Wars Dark Side races, and that was the springboard to Dopey.  

3.  2019 Kite Run 5K.  I ran this race with my nephew and it was my responsibility to pace him properly and make sure he did not try to sprint the entire distance.  I paced him to first in his age group and I won 2nd place in the Star Wars costume contest, so I got some prize money which I put to good use in Galaxy's Edge a couple of days later.


----------



## sunshine girl

DerTobi75 said:


> View attachment 421154
> 
> View attachment 421156
> 
> The 2017 Disneyland Paris Medals mean a lot to me! They had the first Challenge in 2017 and I did three Races at a Weekend. And my Girlfriend  surprised me at the Expo, telling me, that she could not let me run the 5K alone and is going to join me. Note: She HATES running, though she secretly trained months before the run. We had such a great Weekend, in 2017 they had this Opening Party in the Studios after the 5K run and we also had this Pasta Party, met some nice Runners from USA and Canada at our table.
> 
> Another thing, why those medals mean a lot to me. In 2017 I also ran the WDW Marathon. "Just" the Marathon, Dopey is about to come in 2020. So, I also got the Castle 2 Chateau Medal and btw. I love  the design of the 2017 WDW Marathon Medal. But I missed to bring the WDW Medal to Disneyland Paris and feed Rexi some more Medals, ...
> 
> View attachment 421155



That 2017 WDW Marathon medal is awesome!  I am VERY partial to classic mouse ears on marathon medals. That medal checks all my boxes.  Simply well-designed with Mickey, mouse ears, and "Walt Disney World," "Marathon," and "2017" in big, clear print.  That's all I ask for!  

If they ever do a similar marathon medal, I will have to sign up immediately!  

Also that is an amazing Rex photoshoot!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I give up: keep forgetting to grab a photo and it's not gonna happen. But my favorite medal is the inaugural Star Wars Dark Side medal: the Emperor on one side and Vader on the other. ~swoon~ I'm not normally into medals at all, but I adore that one!


----------



## Keels

Had a couple more rooms become available for the room block at Pop ($122/night), if anyone is still looking for a room with our group block! And I still have a couple left at Caribbean Beach ($192/night).


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

We are 156 days away from Marathon Weekend 2020! It seems like we've had a little bit of a lull the past few weeks around these parts, but I happen to know just how to fix that. You guessed it, folks, Sundays are for Disney.

This week's question is a favorite of mine because we get a ton of participation and it eventually just becomes kind of silly. So, here goes: we're going to list everything we love about Walt Disney World and runDisney, one thing at a time.

What do you guys love about Disney World? Be specific! Instead of "Columbia Harbour House," try "the lobster roll at Columbia Harbour House." Instead of "Kilimanjaro Safari," try "the giraffes at Kilimanjaro safari." Get it? Great!

Also, number them as we go so we can track how many we list. Everyone can post as many times as they'd like. I know we've gotten up over 300 in a week before.

I'll start...

1. The big drop on Splash Mountain.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:

This probably shouldn’t be the second item on the list, but it’s what sounds good right now after a long run...

2. Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## disneygpa

3.  I'll never get tired of seeing this sign.


----------



## rteetz

4. Country Bear Jamboree! (I had too)


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

5.  The Phoenicians at SE.


----------



## FFigawi

6. Tasting menu at Victoria & Albert’s


----------



## lahobbs4

7. Mickey crispy treats from Mainstreet Confectionary


----------



## jmasgat

8.   !Por favor manténgase alejado de las puertas
9.   The backwards drop on Expedition Everest.....guaranteed to make me smile.
10. The lobby of both Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## garneska

11. Walking around Fort Wilderness with the rockstars (rip yeti) and checking out Christmas decorations.  This is a good one about 6 months before yeti was gone back in nov 2017.



It was not his last trip.  He made it to Disney for marathon weekend 2018 and his last trip was April 2018 for dark side half.


----------



## CDKG

12. Epcot Future World landscaping.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

12.  Best Friends Pet Care
13.  The tropical smell piped in at CBR


----------



## rteetz

14. California Grill


----------



## garneska

rteetz said:


> 14. California Grill



You mean brunch at California Grille


----------



## lhermiston

15. Seafood gumbo at Boma


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

16.  Dole Whip
17.  Seeing/ hearing the gospel choir, and knowing you’re almost to the finish line


----------



## rteetz

garneska said:


> You mean brunch at California Grille


All the above! Brunch and dinner there are excellent!


----------



## wdvak

18. Getting tea in Asia at DAK and sitting by the river and drinking it.
19.  The big riverboat  Splash Mountain scene
20.  Crying at the fireworks


----------



## Barca33Runner

21. Crossing the finish line of any rD race


----------



## Disney at Heart

22. Jose, Michael, Fritz, and Pierre


----------



## Barca33Runner

23. This


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

24. The launch on Rock n Roller Coaster
25. Pizza at Via Napoli
26. Night entertainment at the Boardwalk


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

The Zebra Domes at Animal Kingdom Lodge. They are small but the amount of calories in just one is crazy, but worth it. So dense that any dreams of sticking to your diet are lost as they pass its event horizon.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

Hi all!

just registered for the half marathon, I can see the 5 and 10k is sold out but is there any way of still getting a space? I know here in the UK people can swap places but is this something Disney do?
Would love to get some more miles while I'm out in Orlando (without doing the marathon)


----------



## flav

28- The Cotton Candytini at T-Rex (and my DD face when it was served to Me)
29- The single rider line at Expedition Everest
30- African Margarita from Dawa Bar in AK


----------



## LdyStormy76

WelshMorgan92 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> just registered for the half marathon, I can see the 5 and 10k is sold out but is there any way of still getting a space? I know here in the UK people can swap places but is this something Disney do?
> Would love to get some more miles while I'm out in Orlando (without doing the marathon)



Keep checking the registration site as spots will open up for two reasons. First, rD will eventually start breaking apart unsold Dopey registrations into individual race registrations. Second, sometimes charities will release bibs after specific fundraising target dates have passed; specifically check the days before and after September 15th and November 15th as I know those are dates that one of the charities have where funds are due. Keep in mind that when spots do open they tend to go quickly. 

If you do not want to take the risk of begetting in that way, and are willing to spend extra money, reach out to a charity partner and see if they still have 5k and 10k bibs available.  One of the charities I know of lists the 5k for $500 and the 10k for $600 on their website.

runDisney does not allow bib transfers/sales between people.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

31. Seeing Cinderella's Castle as you come into the TTC.
32. The "welcome" signs as you come back to the World.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

LdyStormy76 said:


> Keep checking the registration site as spots will open up for two reasons. First, rD will eventually start breaking apart unsold Dopey registrations into individual race registrations. Second, sometimes charities will release bibs after specific fundraising target dates have passed; specifically check the days before and after September 15th and November 15th as I know those are dates that one of the charities have where funds are due. Keep in mind that when spots do open they tend to go quickly.
> 
> If you do not want to take the risk of begetting in that way, and are willing to spend extra money, reach out to a charity partner and see if they still have 5k and 10k bibs available.  One of the charities I know of lists the 5k for $500 and the 10k for $600 on their website.
> 
> runDisney does not allow bib transfers/sales between people.




thank you


----------



## camaker

33.  Italian Margarita in the World Showcase 
34.  Shawarma at Tangierine Cafe


----------



## rteetz

35. Dahlia Lounge
36. Nomad Lounge


----------



## bevcgg

37. Tonga Toast at Kona Cafe
38. Macadamia nut pancakes at Kona Cafe
39. The hot air balloons in Small World - no idea why!


----------



## rteetz

40. Pandora The World is Avatar


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> 40. Pandora The World is Avatar



That’s a whole land! Be more specific.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> That’s a whole land! Be more specific.


The whole land is great though. I love all of it.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> The whole land is great though. I love all of it.



Sigh.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Sigh.


----------



## KevM

41) watching the MK fireworks from Cali Grill.
42) watching the MK fireworks while riding SDMT.
43) Drinking my first cup of coffee on a MK facing balcony at CR.
44) Sipping on a decaf tea on a lagoon facing balcony at CT while watching the electrical water pageant.
45) the walk from Epcot to HS
46) an early morning run from the TTC all the way to GF and back again.


----------



## Neon Cactus

47.  When the elevator on Tower of Terror comes out of the first shaft and slowly moves toward the drop shaft. 
48.  Holiday decorations in the parks and at the resort hotels
49.  Candlelight Processional
50.  The shrimp, the bread and the dessert at Ohana
51.  The lapu lapu. 
52.  Breakfast at Boma
53.  Medal pictures with characters after the marathon.
54.  The fountain near Imagination where there are about 8 sections where big drops of water pop up.  We can entertain ourselves for a long time hitting those water drops at each other. 
55.  The music in Impressions de France (or really EPCOT in general).


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

56.  Walking to/from your room, and seeing all the other room windows decorated by the housekeepers with toys brought by the guests. 
57.  Seeing your bus pull up to get you.


----------



## bevcgg

58. Tinkerbell magic shots- each visit through the years


----------



## steph0808

59. The Master's Cupcake at Be Our Guest - (I may have booked ADRs just to get a cupcake...)
60. Honey Chicken at Yak & Yeti
61. The anticipation of if any animals will get super close to you on Kilimanjaro Safari
62. Tumble monkey tricks at Festival of the Lion King


----------



## BigEeyore

63. Going from 0 to 65mph on Test Track - the wind in your face is exhilarating!
64. The store in Japan
65. Coming onto Main St. during the half and full marathons in January and seeing those castle lights
66. Soarin music and smells


----------



## lhermiston

67. The Kiss Goodnight


----------



## KevM

Heh, well this isn’t at all disconcerting, just opened google on my phone and what’s one of the articles they think I’d like:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Neon Cactus said:


> 53. Medal pictures with characters after the marathon.


68.  When characters do something special with you after the race.  More than just the photos, although those can be great too.  For instance, instead of a post race medal photo with Chip and Dale, the chipmunks do something like play with the spinner(s) on your medal and show it off proudly to the photographer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

69. Bread Service at Sanaa


----------



## Barca33Runner

70. Green Curry Shrimp at Tusker House


----------



## Barca33Runner

71. Happily Ever After Music-I can feel my heart beat faster


----------



## Barca33Runner

72. Eeyore


----------



## Barca33Runner

73. Having the Splash Mountain soundtrack stuck in my head the rest of the day


----------



## Barca33Runner

74. Getting to Hollywood Studios during the Marathon and knowing I'm done with the highway


----------



## Barca33Runner

75. People Watching (disclaimer on all of my posts: I'm trying to keep up, but I may hit a duplicate or two)


----------



## Barca33Runner

76. Boo To You during MNSSHP


----------



## Barca33Runner

77. Everything at night. The lights make everything even more exciting


----------



## Barca33Runner

78. Christmas lights on Cinderella's Castle


----------



## Barca33Runner

79. Charred Octopus at Be Our Guest (really any time I can get Octopus)


----------



## Barca33Runner

80. Walking World Showcase with no particular plan and no place I have to be


----------



## Disney at Heart

81.. Rocking chairs just outside Hall of Presidents.


----------



## Barca33Runner

82. Palmier from Les Halles (Okay, okay I'll stop spamming for now. More to come during the week though)


----------



## rteetz

83. Homecomin’ Brunch 
84. Orange slush thing in France
85. Doing Irish Car Bombs with friends in the UK


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> 71. Happily Ever After Music-I can feel my heart beat faster


It's interesting.  Most of the music from that show is from Disney films that I think are okay, but don't particularly love.  So while I think the pyrotechnics for that show are spectacular, the show doesn't really do anything for me emotionally.  But that might have changed after the marathon.  I saw the show Monday night after the marathon and for all the obvious reasons "Go the Distance" from Hercules took on a very different meeting that night after what I had accomplished the day before.


Barca33Runner said:


> 74. Getting to Hollywood Studios during the Marathon and knowing I'm done with the highway


During the marathon this year, just seeing Galaxy's Edge gave me a much needed boost (I needed quite a few of those after mile 20) and once we got inside Hollywood Studios, I told myself that I had done this before since it's very similar to the end of the Dark Side 10K and Half Marathons.  

86.  Seeing Spaceship Earth for the first time every visit.  That's when I _know_ I'm in Disney World.  Why Spaceship Earth?  Because. . . .
87.  Seeing Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland.  This gives me all the Disney feels.  Disney is my happy place and this is the reminder that I'm there and can let go of my stresses for a little while.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

86.  Seeing Spaceship Earth for the first time every visit.  That's when I _know_ I'm in Disney World.  Why Spaceship Earth?  Because. . . .
87.  Seeing Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland.  This gives me all the Disney feels.  Disney is my happy place and this is the reminder that I'm there and can let go of my stresses for a little while.
[/QUOTE]

88.  Seeing this sign.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

89.  Hearing the DCL ship play “When You Wish Upon a Star” on the horn as you pull away from the dock.


----------



## Neon Cactus

90.  Running in the baseball stadium during the marathon
91.  Walking around the entire World Showcase Lagoon after Illuminations with the music playing and seeing the pavilions lit up with the park emptying out.  I hope they have good music after EPCOT Forever!


----------



## rteetz

92. Free food from strangers during the marathon!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

93.  The lady—I believe her name was Peggy Sue—who, until her death, was at all the rD events with her sign that said “Hello, Complete Stranger, I’m Proud of You, Too!”  She was usually near the end of the race.


----------



## CDKG

94. Running past riderless rides listening to ride music as they operate during early morning races.
95. IASW Holiday all lit up to greet Disneyland’s early morning runners.
96. Strawberry Cream Cheese Cupcake at BOG.
97. Epcot’s World Showcase at night, lit by torchlight.
98. DATW with like minded strangers, soon to be friends!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> 14. California Grill


He said be specific. You mean the table next to the window during fireworks at Cali Grill.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

princesspirateandrunner said:


> 93.  The lady—I believe her name was Peggy Sue—who, until her death, was at all the rD events with her sign that said “Hello, Complete Stranger, I’m Proud of You, Too!”  She was usually near the end of the race.


I wonder if she was the lady I saw early on in the 2011 Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was much earlier in the race even before we went into Disneyland, but seeing that lady with her sign gave me a much needed boost as I would not quite believe that I was going to finish that race until about mile 12 or so.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> He said be specific. You mean the table next to the window during fireworks at Cali Grill.


Oh for sure


----------



## LdyStormy76

99. Sitting on the balcony at AKL and watching the animals outside.


----------



## steph0808

100. That feeling, on board Magical Express or walking into the lobby of your hotel, that you are exactly where you are meant to be and that all is right with the world. I get that feeling on every trip to WDW.


----------



## lhermiston

101. The pot roast at 50s Prime Time Cafe.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> I wonder if she was the lady I saw early on in the 2011 Disneyland Half Marathon.  It was much earlier in the race even before we went into Disneyland, but seeing that lady with her sign gave me a much needed boost as I would not quite believe that I was going to finish that race until about mile 12 or so.


That was probably her. I think she went to all the DL races, too. I read an article about her after she died. The races where I saw her, she was using a mobility scooter, and she had filled the basket with candy for the runners.


----------



## Gemini1131

102. The peoplemover at night especially when the castle has the holiday lights on
103. The attraction posters under the train station 
104. The lobby and gardens of the tower of terror


----------



## lahobbs4

105. Dapper Dans

someone may have already said that...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

princesspirateandrunner said:


> That was probably her. I think she went to all the DL races, too. I read an article about her after she died. The races where I saw her, she was using a mobility scooter, and she had filled the basket with candy for the runners.


Thanks for that.  It's nice to possibly put a name to her face.  I think of her every race, especially when I see someone who has a sign like hers.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> Thanks for that.  It's nice to possibly put a name to her face.  I think of her every race, especially when I see someone who has a sign like hers.


I did a little research, and found the article I read about her:
http://runningatdisney.com/2015/01/19/farewell-peggy-sue/
I also think of her when I run Disney. She was there for my first several races.


----------



## DerTobi75

105. The Christmas Scene at The Carrousel Of Progress


----------



## PrincessV

106. A perfectly-crafted Bombay Sapphire martini - extra-dry, straight-up, 3 olives - at the Brown Derby.


----------



## PrincessV

107. Seeing the Mickey-ear power pole on I-4, which means I've safely made it from home to WDW again!


----------



## roxymama

108. Riding Dumbo at night before park close
109. the music from the mainstreet electrical parade
110. upstairs at columbia harbor house
111.  early morning watching the ducks hang around Haunted Mansion and Rivers of America before all the people show up
112. looking for remnants or homages to old attractions in the new ones
113. watching fireworks from the people mover
114. walking across the stones near Space ship earth with the little lights in them at night
115. waving feverishly at characters as they walk by while forgetting that I am an adult


----------



## roxymama

116. friendship boats waiting for you as you walk up


----------



## KevM

117.  Watching the glass blowers (upfront and using ovens in the side room) at Arribas Brothers on Main Street.

118. Walking by the backstage gate between the Canadian and UK pavilions when it opens and characters come out, especially when it’s rare characters.


----------



## rteetz

Sad news: Rudy Novotny has been let go by runDisney. A new entertainment director has been hired after the old one retired last year. Rudy was told they are going in a new direction.


----------



## Neon Cactus

119.  The hand and footprints in the Chinese Theater forecourt.
120.  The look on the faces of my family and friends when they try Beverly for the first time.
121.  Watching the dolphins and manatees in the Seas.
122.  Summit Plummet at Blizzard Beach
123.  The No Way Jose at Beaches & Cream.


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> Sad news: Rudy Novotny has been let go by runDisney. A new entertainment director has been hired after the old one retired last year. Rudy was told they are going in a new direction.



Here’s his FB post.


----------



## MissLiss279

119. The relaxing nature of Na’vi River Journey

I know lots of people aren’t huge fans of this ride, but I really enjoy it!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Sad news: Rudy Novotny has been let go by runDisney. A new entertainment director has been hired after the old one retired last year. Rudy was told they are going in a new direction.


But I’m sure they are keeping the one we all dislike...


----------



## Bree

Dis_Yoda said:


> But I’m sure they are keeping the one we all dislike...



I’m just hoping they didn’t offer her the job of race announcer. I’ll be bringing earplugs if they do.


----------



## KevM

120.  When you see the wait time for Haunted Mansion is 13 minutes.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I’m just hoping they didn’t offer her the job of race announcer. I’ll be bringing earplugs if they do.





Dis_Yoda said:


> But I’m sure they are keeping the one we all dislike...


She’s a Galloway she isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## PrincessV

121. Being a passenger in a Speedway car as my teen son drives and narrates in the voice of Jeremy Clarkson, while MK fireworks go off.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Sad news: Rudy Novotny has been let go by runDisney. A new entertainment director has been hired after the old one retired last year. Rudy was told they are going in a new direction.



This sucks. Now we’re just stuck with more of SWSNBN. Anyone check on @Keels to make sure she’s not blown a gasket?


----------



## KSellers88

Bree said:


> I’m just hoping they didn’t offer her the job of race announcer. I’ll be bringing earplugs if they do.



SO. LOUD.


----------



## KSellers88

122. Sitting in the gift shop next to The Magic Carpets of Aladdin eating popcorn watching the camel spit water on people.   It's a Disney tradition for my family.


----------



## JulieODC

123. First sip of grand marnier slushie!

124. The smell inside the water rides, esp splash mountain.

125. The dangling bare foot on the bridge in Pirates!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I also think of her when I run Disney. She was there for my first several races.


Thank you for sharing that.  I always appreciate the spectators that either cheer for everyone they possibly can, and then louder for their runners or just cheer for the runners.


MissLiss279 said:


> 119. The relaxing nature of Na’vi River Journey
> 
> I know lots of people aren’t huge fans of this ride, but I really enjoy it!


The ride itself is fine.  I just don't think it's a good enough attraction to justify the 2 hour wait times that it usually has.  


KevM said:


> 120.  When you see the wait time for Haunted Mansion is 13 minutes.


Or Tower of Terror.


----------



## roxymama

KSellers88 said:


> SO. LOUD.



remember to take off your <shouting>MYLAR BLANKETS<loudly>


----------



## rteetz

roxymama said:


> remember to take off your <shouting>MYLAR BLANKETS<loudly>


DO NOT CROSS THE LINE WITH YOUR MYLAR BLANKETS YOUR CHIP WILL NOT WORK!! I don't think that could've been more ingrained in my head.


----------



## roxymama

126.  Having a beer in the little outdoor patio seating area behind England's beer cart


----------



## MissLiss279

Sleepless Knight said:


> The ride itself is fine.  I just don't think it's a good enough attraction to justify the 2 hour wait times that it usually has.


Yeah... I’m not sure I would stand in line for 2 hours for any ride. Actually, most rides, if they are over an hour, I’m not waiting. Running for hours on end - no problem! But standing?? Ugh, not a fan. I did wait 40 minutes once for this one, but I read a book while waiting and the time went by quickly! 

I like this ride better than Peter Pan.


----------



## MissLiss279

127. Breaking plates in Toy Story Midway Mania!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

MissLiss279 said:


> Ugh, not a fan. I did wait 40 minutes once for this one, but I read a book while waiting and the time went by quickly!


I waited 60 minutes the afternoon of the WDW 5K, but it went by quickly for me as I chatted with some other runners the entire time.  I refuse to use my Tier 1 FastPass+ in Animal Kingdom on NRJ if Flight of Passage is available.


----------



## lhermiston

128. Honey coriander wings at Ohana.


----------



## KevM

129.  Watching the monorail entering and leaving CR.
130. (As a person with a food allergy) The chefs coming to the table to talk to me.
131. Getting out of the hot sun by going into the very cool and dark SciFi Diner and chilling out by watching old trailers for B-movies and cartoons.
132.  The dearly departed Writer’s Stop.


----------



## jmasgat

JulieODC said:


> 125. The dangling bare foot on the bridge in Pirates!



This is one of the things that always makes me appreciate the creativity of Disney Imagineers.  I always marvel at the hair on the leg--such detail!


----------



## Barca33Runner

133. The inside of the robot's arm on Space Ranger Spin
134. The top of the volcano on Space Ranger Spin
135. Having Space Ranger Spin break down while in view of either of those things


----------



## Barca33Runner

136. My niece's not-scary-at-all enthusiasm for Constance Hatchaway
137. Pitch black Space Mountain during MNSSHP
138. Three happy chappies with snappy serapes


----------



## Keels

FFigawi said:


> This sucks. Now we’re just stuck with more of SWSNBN. Anyone check on @Keels to make sure she’s not blown a gasket?



I mean, a race announcer doesn't really make or break a race decision for me ... but if I get word that SWSNBN is out for Marathon Weekend, I might be convinced to sign up for more than just one race.


----------



## ANIM8R

139. The way my back feels when descending the hill to go "out" to the graveyard on Haunted Mansion.
        *Bonus points for getting stuck for a moment there! Thank you playful spooks!


----------



## lhermiston

140. The background music in the Hub. 
141. The background music in Frontierland. 
142. Photographing just about anything in Magic Kingdom at night.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> I mean, a race announcer doesn't really make or break a race decision for me ... but if I get word that SWSNBN is out for Marathon Weekend, I might be convinced to sign up for more than just one race.



No such luck, just read on Instagram that she is sticking around. Whomp.


----------



## KSellers88

143. The kitchen sink at the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor, double chocolate please!


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> 133. The inside of the robot's arm on Space Ranger Spin
> 134. The top of the volcano on Space Ranger Spin
> 135. Having Space Ranger Spin break down while in view of either of those things


Or the bottom of Zurg's rocket.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

KevM said:


> Heh, well this isn’t at all disconcerting, just opened google on my phone and what’s one of the articles they think I’d like:
> View attachment 422957


great article about a Chelsea player!


----------



## IamTrike

144.  Relaxing on a boat headed to a Magic Kingdom resort.
145. Guards saying "Welcome Home" when you pull up
146. The Queue for the Finding Nemo in the  Seas  and joking about "the Butt"


----------



## IamTrike

147. That woosh feeling when you speed up on the Peoplemover 
148. Looking at the Progress City Model on the Peoplemover.


----------



## IamTrike

148.  Congratulating and being congratulated by total strangers when walking around the parks while wearing a medal


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

149.  The monorail passing overhead and honking encouragement at the beginning of the race.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

150.  The snow falling outside the window of the castle at Be Our Guest.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

151.  When DH suggests staying an extra day!


----------



## PrincessV

152. Getting a chiropractic adjustment on Dinosaur! that FINALLY puts my bum hip back in place
153. Yelling along with WE'RE NOT GONNA MAKE IT! WE'RE NOT GONNA MAKE IT!!" while receiving said adjustment


----------



## BigEeyore

Those of you on FB - I encourage you to let run Disney know on their page if you are upset about Rudy being let go.  This really upsets me - he has become such a part of those early mornings, nervously waiting in the corrals, excitement building - and it won't be the same without him.  He isn't just an announcer, he is a fellow runner who knows exactly what we are all feeling and about to put ourselves through, and I have always felt that his enthusiasm and support was 100% genuine.  #theyfiredthewrongannouncer


----------



## KevM

WelshMorgan92 said:


> great article about a Chelsea player!



Google is giving me Wigan articles because I shared a story about their new mascot.  

https://www.bbc.com/sport/av/football/49220670


----------



## michigandergirl

154. Ostriches running alongside the jeep during KS.
155. Watching the Chinese acrobats.
156. On TOT - that funny feeling in the pit of your stomach right before the drops.


----------



## camaker

KevM said:


> Google is giving me Wigan articles because I shared a story about their new mascot.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/av/football/49220670



That's not too bad.  I've got a coworker who is deathly afraid of spiders.  She shared a couple of spider-related posts on Facebook as an "omg, how bad is this?" kind of thing.  Now guess what Facebook is spamming her feed with?


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> That's not too bad.  I've got a coworker who is deathly afraid of spiders.  She shared a couple of spider-related posts on Facebook as an "omg, how bad is this?" kind of thing.  Now guess what Facebook is spamming her feed with?


A few years ago I was texting with a friend about the profile of the (male) donor she used (to have a baby) and I got google ads afterwards for opportunities to be a (you-know-what) donor. If it's not obvious from my profile I'm a middle-aged lady.

**Edited this post because I used a word I thought might be offensive. Sorry if it was.


----------



## QueenFernando

157. Frozen Lavender Lemonade at the Epcot "Flower and Wine" festival
158. How excited my daughter gets about the Frozen Lavender Lemonade.  She had to have one of the spirit jerseys for it!


----------



## UNCBear24

159. The Tower of Terror lit up at night.
160. The lobby in Tower of Terror.
161. The library in Tower of Terror.
162. The first drop on Tower of Terror.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

163. Coming into World Showcase during the 5-K and 10-K mornings and seeing all the torches lit and hearing the music.


----------



## Neon Cactus

164.  Going into EPCOT during the marathon in the UK pavilion and seeing a wall of people cheering us on.


----------



## KevM

165. The look on a little kids face when they’re selected as the rebel spy on Stat Tours.
166. Interactions with. Chip & Dale.
167. Interaction with Geppetto when he was happily surprised to see someone else wearing glasses.  
168. (Going back old school) Trying to pull the sword in the stone as a little kid.


----------



## lhermiston

KevM said:


> 168. (Going back old school) Trying to pull the sword in the stone as a little kid.



169. Trying to pull the sword in the stone as an adult.


----------



## KSellers88

170. The backside of water!


----------



## The Expert

171. Going left at the exit of It's Tough to be a Bug, avoiding the horde exiting right and having the nature trail to yourself.


----------



## michigandergirl

172. The topiary's at Epcot during Flower & Garden Festival.
173. Spectators handing out pickles during the later miles of the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

FYI SWGE reservations are now open!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> FYI SWGE reservations are now open!


Guess not for January yet tho.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> FYI SWGE reservations are now open!


What do you mean?  I thought Disney World wasn't doing reservations and it was first come, first serve.


----------



## MissLiss279

Sleepless Knight said:


> What do you mean?  I thought Disney World wasn't doing reservations and it was first come, first serve.


Not for the land itself, but you can make reservations for Oga’s, Savi’s, and Droid Depot.


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> Not for the land itself, but you can make reservations for Oga’s, Savi’s, and Droid Depot.


Yep, I’ve got mine for November!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just got my Ogas reservation for September 7 before the site crashed.

ETA: And Savi’s for my niece and nephew and Droid Depot. It’s just money, right?


----------



## MissLiss279

174. That Guy at Laugh Floor!


----------



## goingthedistance

I am able to book Cantina, Lightsaber, and Droids for January.  Might have booked Cantina for two different days....


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Just got my Ogas reservation for September 7 before the site crashed.
> 
> ETA: And Savi’s for my niece and nephew and Droid Depot. It’s just money, right?





goingthedistance said:


> I am able to book Cantina, Lightsaber, and Droids for January.  Might have booked Cantina for two different days....



Which is the lightsaber building?  Also, do they offer the option to ship the lightsaber you build home for you?  I've been toying with the idea of building a lightsaber to serve as part of a medal display for my SW medals, but am worried about getting it home on the plane.


----------



## rdiver

Got reservation for Friday January 10th. Droid depot at 10am and Oga's at 11:30am. 

My nephew and I will do the Droid Depot, and then will meet the family for Oga's.


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Which is the lightsaber building?  Also, do they offer the option to ship the lightsaber you build home for you?  I've been toying with the idea of building a lightsaber to serve as part of a medal display for my SW medals, but am worried about getting it home on the plane.



Savi’s=Lightsaber
Oga’s=Cantina

ETA: Not sure on the shipping part. The blades can be removed from the lightsaber making them easier to transport, but I’d guess if they did help set up shipping that it would be at a Disney-level cost.


----------



## The Expert

After a few crashes, I just got Oga's for October 9 for my husband and me!


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Savi’s=Lightsaber
> Oga’s=Cantina
> 
> ETA: Not sure on the shipping part. The blades can be removed from the lightsaber making them easier to transport, but I’d guess if they did help set up shipping that it would be at a Disney-level cost.



Thanks!  I'm excited now!  Got a reservation to go do this on Wednesday before hitting the Expo.  It'll be a nice excuse to delay going over to the Expo.  Also, for anyone else on the fence due to transportation concerns, the lightsabers come with a TSA approved carrying case for transportation home.


----------



## goingthedistance

Now what if the marathon course gets close to Oga's.  We probably won't know until December when course maps are released but I wonder if it is worth trying to time an Oga's reservation with an anticipated mile 23 time.  Generally at mile 23 all I want to do is keep moving forward and finish the darn thing.  Epcot is the victory lap and time for beverage but Oga's COULD be possible, depending.  Very tempting.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Is it the standard 180 day window for WDW on these things?  I will have done them at Disneyland before marathon weekend, but Star Wars Race weekend is pretty important for obvious reasons.  



camaker said:


> Which is the lightsaber building? Also, do they offer the option to ship the lightsaber you build home for you?


Savi's Custom Built Lightsabers is the name on that one.  TSA precheck has stated that lightsabers can be carried on.  This was cleared up prior to opening at Disneyland.  I will be surprised if they don't offer shipping to home.  In January, I was able to have an item shipped home when I found that I didn't have room in my luggage for it.


----------



## jennamfeo

goingthedistance said:


> Now what if the marathon course gets close to Oga's.  We probably won't know until December when course maps are released but I wonder if it is worth trying to time an Oga's reservation with an anticipated mile 23 time.  Generally at mile 23 all I want to do is keep moving forward and finish the darn thing.  Epcot is the victory lap and time for beverage but Oga's COULD be possible, depending.  Very tempting.


I do wanna say that service is kind of slow in Oga's (at least at Disneyland), so it would be a risky stop if that is the case at WDW. I guess the bonus to WDW is that you can probably leave with a drink, whereas at DL you have to consume it onsite.


----------



## The Expert

Actually I'm not sure you could. They stop you at Epcot during F&W if you're leaving with an alcoholic beverage, so I would guess you couldn't leave Studios with one. The Epcot drink is different (I guess) because you're just going to the finish line and not out into a public area once you exit the park.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Booked a cantina breakfast reservation for my departure day after marathon weekend.  Even if I don't manage to get one at Disneyland later this month, I now when I am guaranteed to experience the Cantina.  It's going to take me a few visits to get through the non alcoholic beverages there I can have since I don't drink.  But excuses to go back are a good thing.


----------



## jennamfeo

The Expert said:


> Actually I'm not sure you could. They stop you at Epcot during F&W if you're leaving with an alcoholic beverage, so I would guess you couldn't leave Studios with one. The Epcot drink is different (I guess) because you're just going to the finish line and not out into a public area once you exit the park.


I meant the Cantina, not the park.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Which is the lightsaber building?  Also, do they offer the option to ship the lightsaber you build home for you?  I've been toying with the idea of building a lightsaber to serve as part of a medal display for my SW medals, but am worried about getting it home on the plane.


Savi’s. TSA and the airlines for the most part will allow them on the planes. Disneyland has not allowed shipping.


----------



## Keels

The Expert said:


> Actually I'm not sure you could. They stop you at Epcot during F&W if you're leaving with an alcoholic beverage, so I would guess you couldn't leave Studios with one. The Epcot drink is different (I guess) because you're just going to the finish line and not out into a public area once you exit the park.



I left Animal Kingdom with a beer the last two Marathons - no hassle. I left Hollywood Studios with a beer during Marathon this year and no hassle. I brought a beer from Boardwalk into Epcot the last four years during Marathon - again, no hassle. They defo turn a blind eye to this kind of stuff during the Marathon for runners. I've even asked security people if I need to toss it and they have just waved me off and tell me I'm doing great.


----------



## lhermiston

Keels said:


> I left Animal Kingdom with a beer the last two Marathons - no hassle. I left Hollywood Studios with a beer during Marathon this year and no hassle. I brought a beer from Boardwalk into Epcot the last four years during Marathon - again, no hassle. They defo turn a blind eye to this kind of stuff during the Marathon for runners. I've even asked security people if I need to toss it and they have just waved me off and tell me I'm doing great.



But heaven forbid you bring some beverages out for your friends running the 10K!


----------



## Dopey 2020

Oops, I’m behind again! Where/how can I book Ogas Cantina? We’ll be there in November and January, would like to get in to see things as we just missed passjolder previews by two days.


----------



## jmasgat

Dopey 2020 said:


> Oops, I’m behind again! Where/how can I book Ogas Cantina? We’ll be there in November and January, would like to get in to see things as we just missed passjolder previews by two days.



Disney website under Dining Reservations. Bring your patience......


----------



## steph0808

I tried yesterday for Ogas and had a reservation for Saturday before it kicked me out. Then I tried yesterday evening and there were no times left for any daya of my marathon weekend trip. I will look again today. 

I did book an appointment for droid depot. I may or may not cancel it. We'll see. I want a lightsaber too, but the price is too steep for me


----------



## pinkxray

I didn’t get to try for Oga’s until around 6pm last night so if course nothing was available. I tried when I woke up today at 430am and was able to snag a 9am on Sunday. I also saw a 5pm available sat night.  Very excited since we planning on spending all day at DHS Sunday.


----------



## steph0808

steph0808 said:


> I tried yesterday for Ogas and had a reservation for Saturday before it kicked me out. Then I tried yesterday evening and there were no times left for any daya of my marathon weekend trip. I will look again today.
> 
> I did book an appointment for droid depot. I may or may not cancel it. We'll see. I want a lightsaber too, but the price is too steep for me



Just got on and there was availability on Friday the 10th (breakfast and lunch, didn't check dinner), so I snagged a breakfast. I just want to try the blue milk, so might as well try it first thing in the morning!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I tried several times to book it last night and I picked a time and then I'd get the message that they couldn't complete the order.  I tried the phones and the circuits were busy.  So I checked late last night and all of the times were booked.  Tried again this morning and I was able to get it for next month, December and January 8.


----------



## Dopey 2020

jmasgat said:


> Disney website under Dining Reservations. Bring your patience......



In for both trips! Thank you
I didn’t even realize they were taking reservationss


----------



## ANIM8R

Keels said:


> I left Animal Kingdom with a beer the last two Marathons - no hassle. I left Hollywood Studios with a beer during Marathon this year and no hassle. I brought a beer from Boardwalk into Epcot the last four years during Marathon - again, no hassle. They defo turn a blind eye to this kind of stuff during the Marathon for runners. I've even asked security people if I need to toss it and they have just waved me off and tell me I'm doing great.



Magical!


----------



## ashejen

Since I have serious FOMO, I wasn't going to do Oga's but ended up trying to do a ressie for Jan 13th yesterday.  Multiple crashes, etc...nothing.  Went back in this morning and got exactly the time that kept crashing out on me yesterday, plus lots more availability. 

Not sure if I'll end up keeping it - i need to check in with my running friends to see if they want it.  We were going to avoid the craziness of SWGE....


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> I tried yesterday for Ogas and had a reservation for Saturday before it kicked me out. Then I tried yesterday evening and there were no times left for any daya of my marathon weekend trip. I will look again today.
> 
> I did book an appointment for droid depot. I may or may not cancel it. We'll see. I want a lightsaber too, but the price is too steep for me


More spots opened this morning.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

After a lot of failed attempts at booking Oga's yesterday, I was able to get my January ADRs for it today. Even better...I booked my Marathon week air yesterday!!! Price was too good to pass up


----------



## BigEeyore

No luck getting Oga's for our trip at the end of next month, but I got an 11:30 ADR for Monday Jan. 13th if anyone wants to join me for a beer before DATW! 

Didn't even try for the droid thing or the lightsaber thing - those prices are


----------



## ashejen

BigEeyore said:


> No luck getting Oga's for our trip at the end of next month, but I got an 11:30 ADR for Monday Jan. 13th if anyone wants to join me for a beer before DATW!
> 
> Didn't even try for the droid thing or the lightsaber thing - those prices are



I have ours for 11:40, so I'll see you there!  My thought was to end HS with Oga's and then head to Epcot for DATW!


----------



## MissLiss279

TiggerTrigger said:


> Even better...I booked my Marathon week air yesterday!!! Price was too good to pass up


Thanks for posting this. Although it’s for a different trip (Wine&Dine), I keep checking prices for my return trip, and finally this morning SW was down $60 from what it has been for the time I wanted - which makes it cheaper than other airlines.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

MissLiss279 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Although it’s for a different trip (Wine&Dine), I keep checking prices for my return trip, and finally this morning SW was down $60 from what it has been for the time I wanted - which makes it cheaper than other airlines.



Great that you were able to find good air too! I had a big internal debate over mine since the fare I booked prohibits me from having a carry on for my flight to MCO, but I'm going to make the most of my one personal item and fly in running gear just in case I have an issue with my checked bag. I don't love it...but it's so much cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## The Expert

Keels said:


> I left Animal Kingdom with a beer the last two Marathons - no hassle. I left Hollywood Studios with a beer during Marathon this year and no hassle. I brought a beer from Boardwalk into Epcot the last four years during Marathon - again, no hassle. They defo turn a blind eye to this kind of stuff during the Marathon for runners. I've even asked security people if I need to toss it and they have just waved me off and tell me I'm doing great.



THAT is useful info!


----------



## lhermiston

Well, I made my reservation to get my $18 cocktail at Oga’s. Jan. 11 at 2:15.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Well, I made my reservation to get my $18 cocktail at Oga’s. Jan. 11 at 2:15.


I would recommend: 

*The Outer Rim - $16*
Patrón Silver Tequila, Cedilla Açaí Liqueur, Lime Juice, and Pure Cane Sugar topped with Black Salt and Exotic Fruit Purée





*
Yub Nub - $42*
Malibu Pineapple Rum, Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum, Citrus Juices, and Passion Fruit served in a souvenir Endor mug





I would not recommend:
*
Dagobah Slug Slinger - $15*
Herradura Reposado Tequila, Bols Blue Curaçao, Citrus Juices, Ginger, Herbs, and Bitters





*Blue Bantha - $13*
Blue Milk served chilled with Bantha-inspired Vanilla-Butter Sugar Cookie





(Disclaimer: I like the Blue Milk but the cookie wasn't worth the price increase when you can get it from the Milk Stand for $7.99 and my 7 year old didn't like it.)


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I would recommend:
> 
> *The Outer Rim - $16*
> Patrón Silver Tequila, Cedilla Açaí Liqueur, Lime Juice, and Pure Cane Sugar topped with Black Salt and Exotic Fruit Purée
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yub Nub - $42*
> Malibu Pineapple Rum, Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum, Citrus Juices, and Passion Fruit served in a souvenir Endor mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not recommend:
> 
> *Dagobah Slug Slinger - $15*
> Herradura Reposado Tequila, Bols Blue Curaçao, Citrus Juices, Ginger, Herbs, and Bitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue Bantha - $13*
> Blue Milk served chilled with Bantha-inspired Vanilla-Butter Sugar Cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Disclaimer: I like the Blue Milk but the cookie wasn't worth the price increase when you can get it from the Milk Stand for $7.99 and my 7 year old didn't like it.)



That Endor mug is dope, but do you know how much Busch Latte I could get with $42??


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> That Endor mug is dope, but do you know how much Busch Latte I could get with $42??


A lifetime supply.


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> A lifetime supply.



Basically!


----------



## Ponoche

ashejen said:


> Since I have serious FOMO, I wasn't going to do Oga's but ended up trying to do a ressie for Jan 13th yesterday.  Multiple crashes, etc...nothing.  Went back in this morning and got exactly the time that kept crashing out on me yesterday, plus lots more availability.
> 
> Not sure if I'll end up keeping it - i need to check in with my running friends to see if they want it.  We were going to avoid the craziness of SWGE....



I'm glad I saw this.  With all of the crashes and glitichiness yesterday, I gave up on getting Oga's reservations.  But checked after seeing your post and got the time I wanted.


----------



## lhermiston

175. Mickey’s PhilharMagic


----------



## KevM

176. Sitting in the Grand Floridian lobby, listening to the orchestra while people watching.


----------



## Disney at Heart

177. Napping on the comfy couches in Contemporary in the middle of a long, hot MK day! (2nd floor, I think)


----------



## Jason Bryer

PSA: Southwest flights should be available next Thursday (unless they push it again).

Question: My wife is a teacher, running the half, and would prefer to fly down Friday when school is out which would have her arrive after the expo closes for the day. I am doing Dopey so will fly down Wednesday. Can I pick up her bib with a copy of her license? I registered for her so I see it in my runDisney account. If not, she might just have to get sick on Friday ;-). Thanks in advance.


----------



## IamTrike

178.  Exploring off beaten parts of the resort to show places where world history occurred on Disney Property  (The room at the contemporary where Nixon gave his, "I am not a crook Speech",  the longhouse where Lennon signed the paperwork to break up the beatles.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> PSA: Southwest flights should be available next Thursday (unless they push it again).
> 
> Question: My wife is a teacher, running the half, and would prefer to fly down Friday when school is out which would have her arrive after the expo closes for the day. I am doing Dopey so will fly down Wednesday. Can I pick up her bib with a copy of her license? I registered for her so I see it in my runDisney account. If not, she might just have to get sick on Friday ;-). Thanks in advance.



Nope. They don’t let anyone else pick up bibs for others (other than minors). Just have her add practicing sounding sick on the phone to her training regimen.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD:  I've been enjoying the list so far!  Wish I didn't have to wait until January to experience some of these. One that came to mind, 179. Hearing those first few bars of Tomorrowland music as you enter the land.


----------



## PrincessV

180. A waffle with strawberries and whipped cream at Sleepy Hollow. ♥


----------



## Neon Cactus

181.  Maple popcorn milkshake at Flower and Garden Festival


----------



## BigEeyore

182. Hugs from Chewbacca


----------



## michigandergirl

183. Sitting on the Boardwalk eating anything from Ample Hills Creamery.


----------



## MissLiss279

184. Sitting back and watching the stars as you come down Spaceship Earth.


----------



## camaker

185.  Taking a nap on the Disney bus so that you're recharged and ready to go when you reach your destination!


----------



## Disney at Heart

186. Finding Mr. Toad in the Haunted Mansion graveyard after exiting the ride.


----------



## KevM

187. The beignets at POR-FQ
188. The cronut from the Refreshment Port.


----------



## ANIM8R

189. Making that left turn out of the Epcot backstage area before the "Finisher's Chute" on Marathon Day of the Dopey Challenge and knowing there is just 0.25 miles remaining (even though my watch says 26.5!) and knowing IT. IS. FLIPPIN'. OVER!!!


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD
190. Savannah cider on the outside patio at Nomad Lounge


----------



## Professor_Cookie

191. A massive plate of cracklins from the carving station at the Biergarten to go with a litre of bier and alp horns.


----------



## steph0808

192. Getting a big ice cream cone from Plaza Ice Cream Parlor and stepping out onto Main Street right as HEA starts.


----------



## Disney at Heart

193. Sergio’s whistle.


----------



## kirstie101

I’ve so enjoyed catching up on this thread today! Everything you guys are talking about has me so excited to visit WDW for the first time!
I got a ressie for Oga’s Cantina on the day of the Half at 3:45. I wasn’t gonna go to a park that day but I guess I am! When I went to Galaxys Edge in DL I wasn’t able to get into the Cantina. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Barca33Runner

kirstie101 said:


> I’ve so enjoyed catching up on this thread today! Everything you guys are talking about has me so excited to visit WDW for the first time!
> I got a ressie for Oga’s Cantina on the day of the Half at 3:45. I wasn’t gonna go to a park that day but I guess I am! When I went to Galaxys Edge in DL I wasn’t able to get into the Cantina. Can’t wait to see it!



Made a reservation yesterday for my group at 3:25 on the day of the Half.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

This is me over here dancing .... 

Because I give ZERO “cares” about Star Wars anything...Star Wars Land...Oga’s....$42 drinks


----------



## Barca33Runner

Princess_Nikki said:


> This is me over here dancing ....
> 
> Because I give ZERO “cares” about Star Wars anything...Star Wars Land...Oga’s....$42 drinks



Going to be potentially a two-time thing for me. I'm the planner in my family and we have a couple extras for Marathon Weekend so pretty much had to plan a second visit.

On the other hand, I give a lot of "cares" about Star Wars but I've shifted back to being not being all that excited for the experience of Galaxy's Edge. I'm in for the attractions, but all of the extra pay to play stuff has really turned me off. I booked the lightsaber experience and droid depot for my niece and nephew because there is no way they'd be able to do it if I didn't make the reservations. However, it's entirely in my sister and brother-in-law's discretion whether those reservations are kept. It certainly won't break my heart if they decide those price tags are too steep.

It is very easy to understand how people without a love of Star Wars would be more than happy to bypass the land and leave it to others.


----------



## flav

194. Waking up before every one in my room and finding a quiet spot to read a book or catch up on this board. Bonus point for the robe in the Deluxe or for cappuccino bar.


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Going to be potentially a two-time thing for me. I'm the planner in my family and we have a couple extras for Marathon Weekend so pretty much had to plan a second visit.
> 
> On the other hand, I give a lot of "cares" about Star Wars but I've shifted back to being not being all that excited for the experience of Galaxy's Edge. I'm in for the attractions, but all of the extra pay to play stuff has really turned me off. I booked the lightsaber experience and droid depot for my niece and nephew because there is no way they'd be able to do it if I didn't make the reservations. However, it's entirely in my sister and brother-in-law's discretion whether those reservations are kept. It certainly won't break my heart if they decide those price tags are too steep.
> 
> It is very easy to understand how people without a love of Star Wars would be more than happy to bypass the land and leave it to others.



Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative. 

To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.


----------



## Professor_Cookie

camaker said:


> Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative.
> 
> To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.


+1 for pay to play. If you’re paying for it, you’re paying for it. We use it for lift accessed skiing/snowboarding/ski touring/splitboarding/speed riding/snowskating as opposed to “earn your turns.”


----------



## Barca33Runner

camaker said:


> Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative.
> 
> To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.



Yeah, I guess this has a lot to do with my overall grievance with the lack of vision with the land. I viewed Star Wars as a 5th gate opportunity much more than a pigeonhole onto pre-existing park opportunity.

Obviously, my idea would have had a much more massive capital requirement. I can understand why it didn’t happen; I still think the more visionary and lucrative long-term plan would have been for something different.

As to “pay to play” directly, I worry about the repeatability of the land when it’s just two attractions and merchandising. I realize that is the reality of most sections of Disney parks, it still seems that they’ve taken it to the extreme at Galaxy’s Edge. $100 and $200 gates onto the two other experiences seems really hefty, even if they seem pretty cool and not particularly overpriced in the Disney/Theme Park realm.

Overall, I’m still excited for GE; but i feel like I’m the exact demographic for this land and that I should be much more excited about it and would be if they had truly done it right.  I hope I’m wrong and I’m sure that my expectations were/are unrealistic; it still has me a little less stoked than I feel I should be about it right now.


----------



## Livelovedance

camaker said:


> Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative.
> 
> To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.





Barca33Runner said:


> As to “pay to play” directly, I worry about the repeatability of the land when it’s just two attractions and merchandising. I realize that is the reality of most sections of Disney parks, it still seems that they’ve taken it to the extreme at Galaxy’s Edge. $100 and $200 gates onto the two other experiences seems really hefty, even if they seem pretty cool and not particularly overpriced in the Disney/Theme Park realm.



I haven't really posted here because I'm not running marathon weekend (definitely have Dopey as future goals though), but I've been following and enjoying the SAFD posts. The droid and lightsaber experiences remind me of the Harry Potter interactive wands, but far more immersive. I see it both ways, but I'm starting to lean more towards "pay to play" recently due to the high price point and inability to use discounts. If I were to choose 1 it'd definitely be the lightsaber. I love the whole idea of it, but $200+ is a lot to drop! I'm interested to see what they look like in person.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I just finished registering for Dopey number 5. So I’m back again. Hopefully fall training goes better then summer training (forced to take most of July off for a surgery and then caught a cold/ear infection almost as soon as I was cleared to run).

My park plans got thrown in the air slightly when I actually managed to win a hotel stay. Doing it with a friend in December (place is way to far off property for comfort for Dopey, it’s all the way out by the airport). So got to figure out if I want to keep my original park plans now or change them.

The good news is that based off of the one run I managed to get in before I got sick it doesn't look like I lost much fitness wise. Just got to get back into regular rhythym before Berlin.


----------



## StarGirl11

Adding on the lightsaber talk for a moment. I was debating doing it on my December trip. Originally had it booked for a friend and added one for myself deciding that if I liked it enough I would get one myself after friend did his. Then I checked the terms and conditions. Not sure if its been mentioned or if it has much but they have the normal cancelation policy where you have to cancel day before or risk swallowing the entire 200 fee. To say the least friend (who actually really likes Star Wars) backed out (on his own decision) and I canceled mine deciding if I really want to do it I'll probably do it when I'm out in CA as a day of thing if its available. So just make sure you really want to do the extra stuff is what I'm saying.


----------



## JulieODC

This is getting real!

Got my marathon training plan from @DopeyBadger this week - and just booked our flights!

Now to decide about a hotel and start doing a hotel discount dance for early January! Epcot area resorts seem super expensive - including Swan and Dolphin (we usually use points to stay there, but they really upped the point values since last year and it isn’t as good a deal).


----------



## KevM

Woo-hoo!  Just booked Oga’s for The afternoon of Marathon Sunday!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Barca33Runner said:


> Going to be potentially a two-time thing for me. I'm the planner in my family and we have a couple extras for Marathon Weekend so pretty much had to plan a second visit.
> 
> On the other hand, I give a lot of "cares" about Star Wars but I've shifted back to being not being all that excited for the experience of Galaxy's Edge. I'm in for the attractions, but all of the extra pay to play stuff has really turned me off. I booked the lightsaber experience and droid depot for my niece and nephew because there is no way they'd be able to do it if I didn't make the reservations. However, it's entirely in my sister and brother-in-law's discretion whether those reservations are kept. It certainly won't break my heart if they decide those price tags are too steep.
> 
> It is very easy to understand how people without a love of Star Wars would be more than happy to bypass the land and leave it to others.



I was really excited about SWGE, but when I saw the blatant price gouging, it really deflated a lot of my enthusiasm. I get it, Disney is expensive, but the prices at SWGE are pretty much insane. In fact, a few months ago it was asked on this page what I looked forward to the most and I said Galaxy's Edge. Today, I still want to see it because it's new, but I don't entirely get it: it is based on an outpost not really in the movies, not only is there no original trilogy, but not even the prequels. I am most confused about the cantina. I mean, the cantina from Episode 4 is iconic, but instead they based it on a some sort of "Star Wars-Like" version of it. Plus, some of the main experiences in the land appear to be based around collectively spending $400-$600 (droid, lightsaber, and cantina per person). If you don't want to do those things, I would imagine there wouldn't be much to do there...

Unlike most people, I really loved many of the new Star Wars movies, although I wasn't a huge fan of Last Jedi because the first half of the movie dragged. But, I loved both Solo, which I thought got undeservingly panned by everyone, and Rogue 1. So, I am not a hater on what Disney has done with the movies. I don't, however, understand some of their odd choices for SWGE. Fortunately, I think over time those types of issues could be remedied over time. Also, I still am hoping I am totally wrong about what I have written. After all, I was fairly apathetic about Pandora and now I think it is one of the best things they have done.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I was really excited about SWGE, but when I saw the blatant price gouging, it really deflated a lot of my enthusiasm. I get it, Disney is expensive, but the prices at SWGE are pretty much insane. In fact, a few months ago it was asked on this page what I looked forward to the most and I said Galaxy's Edge. Today, I still want to see it because it's new, but I don't entirely get it: it is based on an outpost not really in the movies, not only is there no original trilogy, but not even the prequels. I am most confused about the cantina. I mean, the cantina from Episode 4 is iconic, but instead they based it on a some sort of "Star Wars-Like" version of it. Plus, some of the main experiences in the land appear to be based around collectively spending $400-$600 (droid, lightsaber, and cantina per person). If you don't want to do those things, I would imagine there wouldn't be much to do there...
> 
> Unlike most people, I really loved many of the new Star Wars movies, although I wasn't a huge fan of Last Jedi because the first half of the movie dragged. But, I loved both Solo, which I thought got undeservingly panned by everyone, and Rogue 1. So, I am not a hater on what Disney has done with the movies. I don't, however, understand some of their odd choices for SWGE. Fortunately, I think over time those types of issues could be remedied over time. Also, I still am hoping I am totally wrong about what I have written. After all, I was fairly apathetic about Pandora and now I think it is one of the best things they have done.


Only thing I’ll say is the items have been high quality. Things like the sabers or droids. Those little Sphero droids were like $150 and these larger interactive droids are $100. The saber experience is $200 but everyone says it’s well worth it. High quality sabers outside Disney go for at least that much.


----------



## wdvak

I made the decision not to join everyone Marathon Weekend.  The summer has not gone as planned, and we still needed to get plane tickets and a condo.  I’m finally walking (3 slow miles yesterday - yay), but not fast and no running. I don’t want to push it and injure my ankle again trying to get ready for Dopey.  So since I’m only out race fees for me and not airline tickets for both of us I decided to train smart for 2021. 

Part of me would still like to try, but I know it’s better to wait. Plus my father-in-law has been diagnosed with terminal cancer so we don’t know what will be happening with him. After making the decision I did feel like a weight was lifted. I’m going to miss being there with all of you.


----------



## lahobbs4

wdvak said:


> I made the decision not to join everyone Marathon Weekend.  The summer has not gone as planned, and we still needed to get plane tickets and a condo.  I’m finally walking (3 slow miles yesterday - yay), but not fast and no running. I don’t want to push it and injure my ankle again trying to get ready for Dopey.  So since I’m only out race fees for me and not airline tickets for both of us I decided to train smart for 2021.
> 
> Part of me would still like to try, but I know it’s better to wait. Plus my father-in-law has been diagnosed with terminal cancer so we don’t know what will be happening with him. After making the decision I did feel like a weight was lifted. I’m going to miss being there with all of you.




I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. We were in the same predicament for MW 2018 and chose not to go. We found out in August and had no idea what our January could be like. It was a good choice for us in the end. Disney will always be there. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Jason Bryer

camaker said:


> Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative.
> 
> To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can see the lightsaber or droid spaces unless someone in your party is buying one. I don't really want one, but would love to watch someone build one and to just check out the space. That makes it a bit more "pay to play."


----------



## lhermiston

wdvak said:


> I made the decision not to join everyone Marathon Weekend.  The summer has not gone as planned, and we still needed to get plane tickets and a condo.  I’m finally walking (3 slow miles yesterday - yay), but not fast and no running. I don’t want to push it and injure my ankle again trying to get ready for Dopey.  So since I’m only out race fees for me and not airline tickets for both of us I decided to train smart for 2021.
> 
> Part of me would still like to try, but I know it’s better to wait. Plus my father-in-law has been diagnosed with terminal cancer so we don’t know what will be happening with him. After making the decision I did feel like a weight was lifted. I’m going to miss being there with all of you.



I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are less than 150 days away from Marathon Weekend!

You know what's not 150 days away, though? You guessed it, Sundays are for Disney. For this week's SAFD, what is your favorite Disney movie? 

My all-time favorite Disney is Lion King (original, haven't seen the remake). I think it has the overall best combination of animation, story, voice acting and incredible music. Honorable mentions go to Tangled and Princess and the Frog (that soundtrack slaps).

Also, extra credit bonus thing to ponder for a potential future SAFD: I would like to do another bracket like we did for rides, but for restaurants. It seemed to get good participation and it would take care of several Sundays. If we did that:

- Would you be interested?
- How many restaurants would you include? 32? 64?
- And here's the big one: how would we do the brackets? The rides bracket was pretty haphazard. I'd like to have a little more order to this one. One consideration is Four parks, four divisions, but some parks have more restaurants than others, then we'd leave out resort restaurants and Disney Springs. Another idea is four divisions consisting of table service, counter service, signature and ... snacks, maybe? 

Let me know what you think.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  My favorite Disney movie is Nightmare Before Christmas. There are too many honorable mentions to go into. 

For the restaurant competition, my suggestion would be to have two completely separate competitions for table service and counter service restaurants. That would keep the competition a little more balanced and fairer to the smaller favorites. More importantly, @rteetz could then campaign openly for Tiffins without worrying about hurting Satuli’s chances!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  The original “Beauty and the Beast.”  I loved it when it came out, and the music is fantastic!

I would suggest that “Be Our Guest” would also be the strongest contender in a counter service competition.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Can't really definitively answer this one. There are too many to mention. Wreck-It Ralph is probably the closest thing I have to an answer. I really love that movie; but there are so many that fall into the same category. I was thinking about which movie I'd watch if all of them were available (hello, Disney+) and it would depend on so many different factors. I guess Wreck-It Ralph might (_might_) be the one that I'd consider most often.

My favorite movie of all-time (and the one I've seen the most, surely) has a pretty pronounced standing in Disney parks but, strictly speaking, isn't a Disney movie: Raiders Of The Lost Ark

Definitive, easy answer least favorite: The Last Jedi. Reason: Rian Johnson ("What if all of the plot and character development of the previous 7 films were red herrings? Brilliant, Rian, you're a genius!")

Restaurant Bracket Suggestions:
-Definitely 64 for Table Service. There are 64, shouldn't make cuts before needed. Suggested Brackets: Disney Springs, Resorts, Epcot, AK/MK/HS (might miss a couple, but they're pretty light on Table Service)
-64 for Quick Service as well the more I think on it. Suggested brackets: Disney Springs, Epcot, AK/HS, MK (resort QS can be sprinkled in across categories to complete brackets that fall short, preferably by resort area)
-Even with 64 initial cuts some places will need to be left out (at least it seems like it just thinking about things anecdotally).
-Although, to be honest, QS feels entirely unnecessary. It's Les Halles. Let's just all agree it's Les Halles.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: my favorite Disney movie is Wall-E, closely followed by Coco. I love how Pixar continually pushes the envelope in what animation can be and what kinds of original stories it can tell.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  Mary Poppins.  

I love the idea of a restaurant bracket.  I like having the divisions based on table service, counter service, etc.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, what is your favorite Disney movie?


My favorite Disney movie is Lady and the Tramp. Obviously, I love dogs and have had dogs that reminded me of Lady (my black cocker spaniel, Brandi) and Tramp (my gray Weimaraner, Poi). 


lhermiston said:


> Also, extra credit bonus thing to ponder for a potential future SAFD: I would like to do another bracket like we did for rides, but for restaurants.


Great idea! My vote is for two brackets. One for TS and one for QS.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> You know what's not 150 days away, though? You guessed it, Sundays are for Disney. For this week's SAFD, what is your favorite Disney movie?



This is hard. I do love Lion King but I also love other movies from that Disney Renaissance. Beauty and the Beast and the Little Mermaid are also incredible films. Mary Poppins is also on top of my list. 



camaker said:


> For the restaurant competition, my suggestion would be to have two completely separate competitions for table service and counter service restaurants. That would keep the competition a little more balanced and fairer to the smaller favorites. More importantly, @rteetz could then campaign openly for Tiffins without worrying about hurting Satuli’s chances!


Agreed! I love both but both are different experiences.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

SAFD - Three categories:

Animated - the entire Toy Story series.
Live Action - the Santa Clause series
Hybrid - Mary Poppins

Movie that should have been made by Disney but wasn't - Finding Neverland


----------



## IamTrike

Favorite movie is a really tough call.    I think I'll go with Meet the Robinson's (partly because I don't think it will get any other votes, partly because of it's message about moving forward, partly because of it's adoption message and partly because I like "little wonders")


----------



## C.beara

SAFD: what a difficult question!! I'm going to go with animated only, to make it a little easier, but even then I can't decide....

"Disney" - (original) Beauty & the Beast
"Disney/Pixar" - Toy Story

Honorable Mentions: Alice in Wonderland & Finding Nemo

Can we all agree that Mary Poppins is a league of its own?


----------



## lahobbs4

Favorite animated movie as a child: Aladdin

Favorite animated movie as an adult: Coco


----------



## Barca33Runner

C.beara said:


> Can we all agree that Mary Poppins is a league of its own?



Well, maybe not P.L. Travers


----------



## JulieODC

My mind goes to some of the movies I watched over and over again as a kid - Mary Poppins, Pollyanna, Parent Trap, and Robin Hood! 

I also really love Disney Nature films!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Rogue One, because everyone dies in the end.  I am a bright little ray of sunshine sometimes.

bracketing-I like the table, quick, signature, snacks idea a lot, although i believe V&A should be left out, as it is in such an entirely different sport than the others, even the signature.


----------



## StarGirl11

Lilo and Stitch. Loved it since I was a kid.


----------



## StarGirl11

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD: Can't really definitively answer this one. There are too many to mention. Wreck-It Ralph is probably the closest thing I have to an answer. I really love that movie; but there are so many that fall into the same category. I was thinking about which movie I'd watch if all of them were available (hello, Disney+) and it would depend on so many different factors. I guess Wreck-It Ralph might (_might_) be the one that I'd consider most often.
> 
> My favorite movie of all-time (and the one I've seen the most, surely) has a pretty pronounced standing in Disney parks but, strictly speaking, isn't a Disney movie: Raiders Of The Lost Ark
> 
> Definitive, easy answer least favorite: The Last Jedi. Reason: Rian Johnson ("What if all of the plot and character development of the previous 7 films were red herrings? Brilliant, Rian, you're a genius!")
> 
> Restaurant Bracket Suggestions:
> -Definitely 64 for Table Service. There are 64, shouldn't make cuts before needed. Suggested Brackets: Disney Springs, Resorts, Epcot, AK/MK/HS (might miss a couple, but they're pretty light on Table Service)
> -64 for Quick Service as well the more I think on it. Suggested brackets: Disney Springs, Epcot, AK/HS, MK (resort QS can be sprinkled in across categories to complete brackets that fall short, preferably by resort area)
> -Even with 64 initial cuts some places will need to be left out (at least it seems like it just thinking about things anecdotally).
> -Although, to be honest, QS feels entirely unnecessary. It's Les Halles. Let's just all agree it's Les Halles.



I’m with you on Last Jedi. I’m not a big Star Wars fan, enjoy them enough, but the pacing and some of the plot points were so absurdly bad that I almost walked out at one point. Particularly the Leia flies through space. I can suspend my disbelief pretty well most of the time. But that just about broke my brain.

I don’t even really eat Qucik Service outside of the Japan pavilian’s restaraunt so I wouldn’t even have anything to say about QS (a lot of the fast food food that’s served at those kind of places I physically can’t eat).


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  Wow this is a tough one.  In my mind I always separate out the animated movies, so will do the same here for sanity purposes.  Favorite would be Toy Story (easily could just say full series too) just edging out the original Dumbo, which was my favorite growing up.

Love the idea of a restaurant bracket.  I would divide up based on location and maybe just combine a couple of the parks with fewer options (AK and HS) in a single bracket to make it work.  Suspect this will be one where my vote could easily change during the week depending on what I'm hungry for!


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  Gotta go with my childhood favorite, Robin Hood.

As for the future food poll, I agree with separating them by signature, table, quick, & snack.  Then 4 brackets of MK/EP, HS/AK, Resorts, & Disney Springs.


----------



## steph0808

SAFD - This is tough. I'm going to go with Tangled and Beauty and the Beast. If I really, really, really had to pick one, I'd pick Beauty and the Beast as I love both the animated film and the live action version. Evermore is an incredible addition to an already great soundtrack. 

And I would totally do a restaurant bracket, though I am not well versed in Disney restaurants.


----------



## mrsg00fy

SAFD.....
Mary Poppins by a mile.  I LOVE many of the Disney films but numbers two three and beyond are not even close. One of my happiest childhood memories was going to the theater to see Mary Poppins when it was rereleased in 1973.  I was just a little girl. We were poor and that was a huge extravagance.  Looking back now I have no idea how my at that time single mother of four made that happen.  

There are many magical Disney films.  I love them all.  But Mary Poppins is my favorite Disney and maybe any movie of all time. I'm both smiling and holding back tears (mom is gone) as I type this.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Professor_Cookie said:


> Rogue One, because everyone dies in the end.  I am a bright little ray of sunshine sometimes



So, the first time I saw that movie - I had two bottles of wine between the dinner beforehand, bar time and the movie itself.  It wasn’t until my second viewing that I realized everyone died at the end.  My husband must really love me to put up with that.  

My favorite movies are Lilo & Stitch as feeling like the odd one out resonated with me and Muppet Christmas Carol as that feels like the holidays for me as I always watch it at least one a holiday season.

With Disney now owning 20th century Fox, they have some of my other favorite movies now too...
A Cure for Wellness
Alien
Aliens


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> I'm in for the attractions, but all of the extra pay to play stuff has really turned me off.


I have seen the build your own lightsabers in person.  The quality is comparable to what you would pay for an officially licensed high end replica lightsaber for a known character in the Star Wars stories at a price point comparable to what they were for years before Disney bought Lucasfilm.  Building your own lightsaber in Galaxy's Edge is not even comparable to the toy lightsabers you can build in Disneyland or DHS.  It's a very different experience that is ultimately aimed at a specific kind of Star Wars fan.  

Same thing with the droids.  These will make noise and move around after you leave Galaxy's Edge.

I know these things are expensive.  I will not dispute that.  But I do not think they are pay for play.  I will soon build a droid and lightsaber, but I have had a lot of fun in Galaxy's Edge without doing either of those yet.  Those experiences are very different and in a sense not designed for everybody.  

If Disney were to offer the build your own lightsaber like they do outside Galaxy's Edge for the same price point as they do outside of Galaxy's Edge, they would be heavily criticized for making the experience cheap.  So if someone really wants to build their own high end lightsaber, they can do so.  I view these as supplemental experiences.  Guests will certainly have a great time without doing them.  

Aside from the cost, I don't see these as any different from buying a banshee in Pandora 



camaker said:


> Just curious, is it the droid and lightsaber building that you are considering “pay to play”?  I look at them as interactive souvenir buying experiences rather than a pay to play situation. There were always going to be droids and lightsabers for sale at varying price points as souvenirs. These experiences allow guests to be more immersed and get something more personalized than just buying an item off the shelf. I have a hard time seeing that as a negative.
> 
> To me, “pay to play” would be more along the lines of charging extra for the rides or something like that.


Agreed and I will take it one step further.  Do you want to cast spells in Wizarding World just down the street from Disney?  Then you most definitely must pay to play.  Because it will cost you to buy that wand from Universal in order to cast those spells.  Except there's one major difference.  As soon as you are no longer in Wizarding World, those wands magically transform into paperweights with the same ability as a stick you find on the ground.  Yes, the wand is cheaper, but it also does nothing once you leave Wizarding World whereas the lightsaber and droid will continue to operate outside Galaxy's Edge.  

To be clear, I'm not bagging on Universal here.  That's a very cool feature of Wizarding World.  I just don't understand why Universal gets so much praise for doing something incredibly awesome and then when Disney follows suit, Disney gets all the criticism for pay to play.  It's not like Universal is giving away butter beer for pennies on the dollar. They're expensive too, but they rarely face criticism the way Disney does.  

And there are plenty of ways in which guests can participate in Galaxy's Edge that do not cost extra.  The app can be used to scan containers and find out what's inside.  People are free to interact with Star Wars characters wandering the land and get photos with them.  Likewise, they can interact with the cast members in Galaxy's Edge, many of whom have created their own in universe backstory as to how they ended up at Black Spire Outpost.  And Smugglers Run is most definitely not Mission Space.  Ignoring the buttons on Smugglers Run will change your experience.  

I suppose I feel this way about the 3.

At Wizarding World, I felt almost like they had opened Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley to the public to let us wander around.  It felt incredibly immersive, yet I also did not feel like I was living my own wizarding adventure.

At Pandora, I felt like it was incredibly detailed with one spectacular attraction and one okay attraction.  But I didn't really feel like I was on Pandora.  Although that may be a function of the movie itself, which I think has incredible effects, but an okay story that has been told in much the same way many times before and often better.

In Galaxy's Edge, I felt like I was in a completely different place.  It's incredibly surreal to leave Galaxy's Edge and return to Disneyland.  It also felt like I was right in the middle of a Star Wars story that I could explore for myself and not actually know what will happen next.  In my opinion, having real Star Wars characters roam the land adds to that experience.  You will never see Harry Potter in Wizarding World except on the Forbidden Journey.  But you can interact with Rey, Chewbacca, and others in Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: My favorites are Aladdin, The Incredibles, and Babes in Toyland (going old school on that one). My kids have started asking me to stop saying the dialogue and singing along to Aladdin now.


----------



## StarGirl11

Sleepless Knight said:


> I have seen the build your own lightsabers in person.  The quality is comparable to what you would pay for an officially licensed high end replica lightsaber for a known character in the Star Wars stories at a price point comparable to what they were for years before Disney bought Lucasfilm.  Building your own lightsaber in Galaxy's Edge is not even comparable to the toy lightsabers you can build in Disneyland or DHS.  It's a very different experience that is ultimately aimed at a specific kind of Star Wars fan.
> 
> Same thing with the droids.  These will make noise and move around after you leave Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> I know these things are expensive.  I will not dispute that.  But I do not think they are pay for play.  I will soon build a droid and lightsaber, but I have had a lot of fun in Galaxy's Edge without doing either of those yet.  Those experiences are very different and in a sense not designed for everybody.
> 
> If Disney were to offer the build your own lightsaber like they do outside Galaxy's Edge for the same price point as they do outside of Galaxy's Edge, they would be heavily criticized for making the experience cheap.  So if someone really wants to build their own high end lightsaber, they can do so.  I view these as supplemental experiences.  Guests will certainly have a great time without doing them.
> 
> Aside from the cost, I don't see these as any different from buying a banshee in Pandora
> 
> Agreed and I will take it one step further.  Do you want to cast spells in Wizarding World just down the street from Disney?  Then you most definitely must pay to play.  Because it will cost you to buy that wand from Universal in order to cast those spells.  Except there's one major difference.  As soon as you are no longer in Wizarding World, those wands magically transform into paperweights with the same ability as a stick you find on the ground.  Yes, the wand is cheaper, but it also does nothing once you leave Wizarding World whereas the lightsaber and droid will continue to operate outside Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not bagging on Universal here.  That's a very cool feature of Wizarding World.  I just don't understand why Universal gets so much praise for doing something incredibly awesome and then when Disney follows suit, Disney gets all the criticism for pay to play.  It's not like Universal is giving away butter beer for pennies on the dollar. They're expensive too, but they rarely face criticism the way Disney does.
> 
> And there are plenty of ways in which guests can participate in Galaxy's Edge that do not cost extra.  The app can be used to scan containers and find out what's inside.  People are free to interact with Star Wars characters wandering the land and get photos with them.  Likewise, they can interact with the cast members in Galaxy's Edge, many of whom have created their own in universe backstory as to how they ended up at Black Spire Outpost.  And Smugglers Run is most definitely not Mission Space.  Ignoring the buttons on Smugglers Run will change your experience.
> 
> I suppose I feel this way about the 3.
> 
> At Wizarding World, I felt almost like they had opened Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley to the public to let us wander around.  It felt incredibly immersive, yet I also did not feel like I was living my own wizarding adventure.
> 
> At Pandora, I felt like it was incredibly detailed with one spectacular attraction and one okay attraction.  But I didn't really feel like I was on Pandora.  Although that may be a function of the movie itself, which I think has incredible effects, but an okay story that has been told in much the same way many times before and often better.
> 
> In Galaxy's Edge, I felt like I was in a completely different place.  It's incredibly surreal to leave Galaxy's Edge and return to Disneyland.  It also felt like I was right in the middle of a Star Wars story that I could explore for myself and not actually know what will happen next.  In my opinion, having real Star Wars characters roam the land adds to that experience.  You will never see Harry Potter in Wizarding World except on the Forbidden Journey.  But you can interact with Rey, Chewbacca, and others in Galaxy's Edge.



Question you might know the answer to since I’m assuming you’ve done Oga’s. I managed to grab individual reservations for my friend and I because there was no availability for parties of two on the day we’re going to do GE. There about 20 minutes apart from each other. I’m just wondering if one of us checks in early if they’ll let the other come in or will they have to wait the extra 20? I’m going to keep checking for parties of two regardless just wondering. 

Normally I don’t do my reservations like this for the record but this was the easiest way to do it at the moment.


----------



## Neon Cactus

mrsg00fy said:


> SAFD.....
> Mary Poppins by a mile.  I LOVE many of the Disney films but numbers two three and beyond are not even close. One of my happiest childhood memories was going to the theater to see Mary Poppins when it was rereleased in 1973.  I was just a little girl. We were poor and that was a huge extravagance.  Looking back now I have no idea how my at that time single mother of four made that happen.
> 
> There are many magical Disney films.  I love them all.  But Mary Poppins is my favorite Disney and maybe any movie of all time. I'm both smiling and holding back tears (mom is gone) as I type this.



That's the first movie I remember seeing too and it's always been magical to me.  My daughter goes to college in Chicago and she was telling me that the Chicago Theater will have a conversation with Julie Andrews in December.  She wants to go and I'm seriously considering flying up that day and back the next morning so I can go with her.  I can't think of anyone else who would make me consider it.  She's only got four of these scheduled in the US, two in Florida and one in Atlanta.


----------



## steph0808

1. Muppet Christmas Carol is my favorite movie ever, though I did not associate it with Disney. Who knows why. I'll pick that one. Always. 

2. Babes in Toyland - are we talking the live action with Keanu Reeves and Drew Barrymore? I'm all for that movie. Haven't seen it in years though (but I guarantee it is taped on a VHS somewhere in my parents' house!).


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can see the lightsaber or droid spaces unless someone in your party is buying one. I don't really want one, but would love to watch someone build one and to just check out the space. That makes it a bit more "pay to play."


You can walk through Droid Depot and see all the droid parts and guests building them.  You are correct on the lightsaber.  Disney says 2 guests per builder.  I do not know how flexible they are on bending that rule.  Will they allow a family of 4 to build one?  I don't know.


IamTrike said:


> Favorite movie is a really tough call.    I think I'll go with Meet the Robinson's (partly because I don't think it will get any other votes, partly because of it's message about moving forward, partly because of it's adoption message and partly because I like "little wonders")


An underappreciated film for certain.  I really think it laid the foundation for some great films that followed it especially since Disney had been in quite a slump before Meet The Robinsons.


StarGirl11 said:


> ’m with you on Last Jedi. I’m not a big Star Wars fan, enjoy them enough, but the pacing


There was a lot I loved in The Last Jedi, but I agree that the movie had some pacing issues.


StarGirl11 said:


> Question you might know the answer to since I’m assuming you’ve done Oga’s. I managed to grab individual reservations for my friend and I because there was no availability for parties of two on the day we’re going to do GE. There about 20 minutes apart from each other. I’m just wondering if one of us checks in early if they’ll let the other come in or will they have to wait the extra 20? I’m going to keep checking for parties of two regardless just wondering.
> 
> Normally I don’t do my reservations like this for the record but this was the easiest way to do it at the moment.


I have yet to experience Oga's.  Hoping to later this month.  I've never had trouble if a reservation was for one person adding a second person to it when I showed up.  When I made my ADRs for a 2018 Disney World trip I was dining solo.  My little sister decided to join me after the ADRs were made and I didn't even need to change them.  My guess, and this is just a guess, is that you can probably cancel the second reservation and just have your friend join you for yours.  

Future SAFD Thoughts:  I like the idea of seeded brackets with some attempt made to seed the teams ala March Madness.  Separating by CS vs TS vs snack could be interesting although I'm not sure a TS wouldn't win the whole thing going away.  I would probably prefer a best CS tournament followed by a best TS tournament and so forth.

Current SAFD:  I separate movies by studio.  So Pixar movies are separate from Disney movies in my book.  I love them both so it's not like I'm a no animated film has been good since they stopped traditional animation.

Walt Disney Feature Animation:  Sleeping Beauty.  A visual tour de force and last hand entirely hand drawn animated film.  Every single one since has used xerox technology to ink the lines.  George Lucas also cites Disney fairy tales such as Snow White, Cinderella, and Sleeping Beauty as heavily influential on his filmmaking.  I will argue that Star Wars has more in common with Cinderella than it does science fiction movies.  And I deliberately omit Sleeping Beauty from that point because the fight between Maleficent and Prince Phillip is frequently cited as very influential on Steven Spielberg and George Lucas.

Pixar:  WALL-E.  Maybe there's a lot of bias here because I actually got to see WALL-E at Pixar a week and a half before the movie was released, but I still genuinely love it.  

Live Action:  Mary Poppins

Marvel Cinematic Universe:  The Avengers.

Star Wars:  The Empire Strikes Back.  If we're going with Disney ownership era only, then The Force Awakens.

All time:  Sleeping Beauty and The Empire Strikes Back are tied.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: 

Personal favorite: Beauty and the Beast
Family favorites: Toy Story and Meet the Robinson's


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: This is really hard, so I'm just going off the cuff and trying not to over-think it...
And I still wind up with a 4-way tie between The Fox & The Hound, Up, Wall-E, and Finding Nemo in the animated feature category. I don't think any other animated feature has made me cry with both sadness and joy the way they did - and still do.

Live action goes to Pirates of the Caribbean III.

I refuse to include Star Wars because my favorite Star Wars movies were all made pre-Disney and no matter who owns the rights now, they will always be non-Disney to me. 

ETA: 4. 4-way tie. Not sure how I got a "3-way tie" out of 4 movies, lol!


----------



## tigger536

SAFD: Oliver & Company.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: This is a hard one. I have to go with Lion King for animated and The Parent Trap for classic Disney.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: I can’t pick one. Mary Poppins, Pocahontas, Beauty and the Beast and Robin Hood.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Beauty and the Beast


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD
#1 Lion King
Robin Hood is a close runner up.
If Zootopia had more of a musical score that probably would have been a favorite


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
Mulan is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jason Bryer

FYI, 5k and 10k bibs are available. You have to be logged in to see them.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> SAFD: This is a hard one. I have to go with Lion King for animated and The Parent Trap for classic Disney.


Not the Lindsey Lohan one?


----------



## lhermiston

Jason Bryer said:


> FYI, 5k and 10k bibs are available. You have to be logged in to see them.



Need some quick advice, gang. I get into MCO at 12:28 on Thursday, Jan. 9. Does that leave me enough time to get over to the expo so I can do the 10K?

Also, do I need to do anything special to add the 10K other than just sign in and register?


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Need some quick advice, gang. I get into MCO at 12:28 on Thursday, Jan. 9. Does that leave me enough time to get over to the expo so I can do the 10K?
> 
> Also, do I need to do anything special to add the 10K other than just sign in and register?


Yes! Do it!


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> Yes! Do it!



Ugh. My only concern is delays since I’m flying from Iowa in the middle of winter. 

3.5 hours is definitely enough time for MCO —> All Star Movies —> ESPN?


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> Ugh. My only concern is delays since I’m flying from Iowa in the middle of winter.
> 
> 3.5 hours is definitely enough time for MCO —> All Star Movies —> ESPN?


If you don't have flight delays that should be plenty of time.   My estimates for worst case scenario would be.  45 minutes waiting for ME bus, 45 Min ride to All Star.  30 minute wait for next bus to ESPN.   25 minute trip to ESP.    That puts you there in about 2.5 hours.    If you have flight delays could you take an Uber directly to ESPN?  I am not sure what happens with checked bags in that case.


----------



## Ponoche

With the 5k and 10k opening back up, I was able to get my parents registered to do the 5K with me.  They will most likely walk the 5K.  I'm doing Dopey so will walking it with them affect me getting the challenge medals if they come in over a 16 min. pace? Or is the 5k more about not being swept than overall time?


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Ugh. My only concern is delays since I’m flying from Iowa in the middle of winter.
> 
> 3.5 hours is definitely enough time for MCO —> All Star Movies —> ESPN?


Expo closes at 7pm. Even if your flight is delayed, you can take an Uber straight to ESPN. I understand your concern (I'm from Canada and have been delayed a few times due to weather) and I wouldn't do it if it was for Dopey where that extra medal is on the line if you missed the first race. I know that some people have been able to pick up their bibs race morning because of delays BUT, there is no guarantee that rD will still allow it.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Need some quick advice, gang. I get into MCO at 12:28 on Thursday, Jan. 9. Does that leave me enough time to get over to the expo so I can do the 10K?
> 
> Also, do I need to do anything special to add the 10K other than just sign in and register?





lhermiston said:


> Ugh. My only concern is delays since I’m flying from Iowa in the middle of winter.
> 
> 3.5 hours is definitely enough time for MCO —> All Star Movies —> ESPN?



Not sure where the 3.5 hours is coming into play.  The Expo is open until 7:00 Thursday night, so you should have way more than enough time!


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> Expo closes at 7pm. Even if your flight is delayed, you can take an Uber straight to ESPN. I understand your concern (I'm from Canada and have been delayed a few times due to weather) and I wouldn't do it if it was for Dopey where that extra medal is on the line if you missed the first race. I know that some people have been able to pick up their bibs race morning because of delays BUT, there is no guarantee that rD will still allow it.





camaker said:


> Not sure where the 3.5 hours is coming into play.  The Expo is open until 7:00 Thursday night, so you should have way more than enough time!



I had it in my head the expo closed at 4. Bam. Signing up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Ponoche said:


> I'm doing Dopey so will walking it with them affect me getting the challenge medals if they come in over a 16 min. pace? Or is the 5k more about not being swept than overall time?



As long as you are not swept in any of the 4 races, you will get the challenge medals.  Each race's pace can be slower than a 16 min/mile.


----------



## Ponoche

DopeyBadger said:


> As long as you are not swept in any of the 4 races, you will get the challenge medals.  Each race's pace can be slower than a 16 min/mile.




Awesome, Thanks.  I've never had to think about it before, so I needed to make sure.


----------



## garneska

rteetz said:


> Not the Lindsey Lohan one?



Showing my age, I was going to respond with you mean the Hayley Mills one


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Ponoche said:


> I'm doing Dopey so will walking it with them affect me getting the challenge medals if they come in over a 16 min. pace? Or is the 5k more about not being swept than overall time?


The 5K is not timed, so you really just need to cross the finish line.  And for the timed races such as the 10K, Half, and Marathon, you just need to finish and not get swept.  That 16 minute per mile pace starts approximately with the final runner to cross the starting line. Periodically rumors circulate that runDisney does not sweep.  I have seen the sweep occur.  However, if you're at any kind of risk of being swept, they will tell you where you need to be to stay on the course.



garneska said:


> Showing my age, I was going to respond with you mean the Hayley Mills one


Pretty sure there's only one The Parent Trap and it stars Haley Mills.  Any movies of the same name that came later don't count.


----------



## garneska

Sleepless Knight said:


> Pretty sure there's only one The Parent Trap and it stars Haley Mills.  Any movies of the same name that came later don't count.



Agreed and yes The Parent Trap is one of my favorite movies, the one listed above as it is the only one.


----------



## Bree

rteetz said:


> Not the Lindsey Lohan one?


 
NO!!!!


----------



## garneska

Bree said:


> NO!!!!



Thank God.


----------



## flav

SAFD: So many potential answers. I will say Cinderella because without that story there would not be:
- Cinderella’s castle
- The first opera I attended 
- My DD first princess costume.

Runners up were Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Maleficient.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: Beauty and the Beast, The Parent Trap and Swiss Family Robinson.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Thanks everyone for the heads up on the 5K and 10K re-opening. My sister was able to sign my nephew up for the 5K. We signed him up for the 10K on registration day after the 5K sold out, but were unsure whether he wanted to do that much distance for his first race. Now he has the option to do the 10K or not, depending on how he feels, without sacrificing his ability to finish a race and get a medal. For what it's worth, he has no idea who Oswald is (well, outside of seeing memorabilia in the parks and wondering who/what it was for and why it was at Disney) and him being the mascot/medal is not inspiring excitement.


----------



## ANIM8R

Sleepless Knight said:


> The 5K is not timed, so you really just need to cross the finish line.  And for the timed races such as the 10K, Half, and Marathon, you just need to finish and not get swept.  That 16 minute per mile pace starts approximately with the final runner to cross the starting line. Periodically rumors circulate that runDisney does not sweep.  I have seen the sweep occur.  However, if you're at any kind of risk of being swept, they will tell you where you need to be to stay on the course.



Hate to be 'that guy' but 5K is timed for Dopey. Having said that, I just looked at 2019 Dopey results and it looks like a bunch of people walked the 5K (presumably with somebody) then ran the rest of the races and had no problems getting the Dopey challenge medal.
There is one entry where the runner finished the 5K in over an hour (19:37 per mile pace). They then ran the 10K in 50 minutes, ran a 1:44 half and a 3:33 full!

So, I think you're safe, @Ponoche , walking the 5K with the others. Have a great time!!!


----------



## Professor_Cookie

Withdrawing from the January trip. With my big raise this year I have started getting really in to budget and cost control at home, and I finally accepted that laying out all that money was not a smart idea at this moment. I still have my Disneyland/carolwood/sequoia/Death Valley/Zion trip next month, and even though I am not doing dopey, I have that 50 in Moab, so that should cover it.

The upside is that what little credit card debt I had left after being maxed out in the few months after the baby was born, will be gone after the refund on the plane tickets. And she is developing a strong college fund. She’ll enjoy WDW better in a few years, anyway.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Jason Bryer said:


> FYI, 5k and 10k bibs are available. You have to be logged in to see them.


Thank you for the heads up!  Really wanted to run the 10K.  I need to come up with my own Challenge name for the 10K and half since that's all I'm doing this year.  Super excited!

SAFD: Disney movies are beyond important to me.  They really have become the background to my life. Some have such great memories attached that they have become a favorite: Choreographing the complete Aladdin soundtrack for my little brother and me to perform (it was pure torture for him I'm sure!). My husband and I going to Pirates of the Caribbean as our first movie date- and that's the night we first kissed. Or watching Finding Nemo over and over in the hospital while laboring with my oldest because the beautiful music and animation calmed my nerves. Or seeing Inside Out with my kids after we had just moved across the country and worrying about my 3rd grader adjusting. I was bawling!

But I will say Beauty and the Beast (1991) is my all my time favorite.  Just a perfect movie.


----------



## tigger536

As long as you cross both lines, you are fine.  I like to engage in many race shenanigans and have been one of the last finishers in each race during Dopey.  As long as you aren't swept you are good. 

My 10K time was the slowest overall last year.  2:40.  I took great pride in the effort this took to achieve.  Have a great Dopey!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ANIM8R said:


> Hate to be 'that guy' but 5K is timed for Dopey. Having said that, I just looked at 2019 Dopey results and it looks like a bunch of people walked the 5K (presumably with somebody) then ran the rest of the races and had no problems getting the Dopey challenge medal.
> There is one entry where the runner finished the 5K in over an hour (19:37 per mile pace). They then ran the 10K in 50 minutes, ran a 1:44 half and a 3:33 full!


I think it's timed in the sense that they make sure that Dopey participants finish the 5K, but that's it.  I just looked at my marathon weekend certificates from 2019 Dopey and my time is listed on the 10K, Half, and Marathon certificates, but the 5K one lists no time.  Likewise, the Dopey certificate lists my 10K, Half, and Marathon chip times and clock times, but does not list anything for the 5K.  

I ran the 10K in 2:07:36 and the the half in 3:44:59 and received my Dopey medal.  My marathon time was 6:58:30 and I passed on some photos.  Now, if I had been in the last corral for the 10K, that time probably would have gotten me swept since I stopped for lots of pictures and took the 5K and 10K easier since I was coming off a cold.  My half time might have been okay from the last corral.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> I think it's timed in the sense that they make sure that Dopey participants finish the 5K, but that's it.  I just looked at my marathon weekend certificates from 2019 Dopey and my time is listed on the 10K, Half, and Marathon certificates, but the 5K one lists no time.  Likewise, the Dopey certificate lists my 10K, Half, and Marathon chip times and clock times, but does not list anything for the 5K.
> 
> I ran the 10K in 2:07:36 and the the half in 3:44:59 and received my Dopey medal.  My marathon time was 6:58:30 and I passed on some photos.  Now, if I had been in the last corral for the 10K, that time probably would have gotten me swept since I stopped for lots of pictures and took the 5K and 10K easier since I was coming off a cold.  My half time might have been okay from the last corral.



It may not show up on the certificate, but it is tracked.  Only the Dopey runners get a time for the 5k since only the combined 5k/10k bib has a timing chip.  Here's the header from the Dopey results page that clearly shows that the 5k time is tracked.  I didn't copy any of the actual results for privacy reasons, but there is an actual time listed.




For comparison purposes, too, here are my results from 2018.  I was at the bottom of the page of results, so that's why it looks a little odd...


----------



## Ponoche

@ANIM8R , @Sleepless Knight I knew the 5K for marathon weekend was a gray area with Dopey.  I'm not a fast runner, but I'm solidly middle of the pack and never had to worry about the cutoff times with the Star Wars challenges, or this year's Marathon.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Ponoche said:


> I knew the 5K for marathon weekend was a gray area with Dopey.


I just looked up my 5K time for Dopey.  It was 1:10:59 including picture stops.  Just in quickly perusing the times on those first few pages, I'm not even close to the slowest 5K time, and every 5K slower than me also ran the marathon faster than me.  Because of my lack of speed, I do not stop for every character and will only risk really long lines if I really like the characters and feel like I'm in sufficiently good shape to absorb the time.

I was in line for a photo during the 2017 Dark Side 10K when the runDisney bicyclists came up and told us that the balloon ladies were 5 minutes behind us.  When they got to the photo stop, we either had to leave the line to join them or could remain in line and be swept.  I was close to my turn when this happened, so I stayed in line for my photo before resuming running and sure enough a couple minutes later I saw the buses pull up to enforce the sweep.  That's the only time I was even close to being swept and I still made some more photo stops that race.  

I don't know how strictly runDisney enforces the 16 minute per mile pace even from the last corral.  I know they do enforce it, but it's not like the instant you fall behind that pace they remove you from the course.  I've read enough race reports to learn that they will often tell runners in danger of being swept where they need to be in order to avoid the sweep.


----------



## StarGirl11

@Ponoche You should be fine. First 5k year I did Dopey I did it 1:40 since I was doing with my slower Mom. No problem getting the medal.

Also in general speaking about the pace requirement it’s not so much a time thing as much as it is stay in front of the balloons/pay attention to what the bikes (the ACTUAL sweepers) are doing.

Here’s the thing a lot of people don’t think about apparently. Races like runDisney have AWDs (athletes with disabilities) this includes the challenges. AWDs when the circumstance calls for it will be moved to an early corral start (or in rarer circumstance start behind the chairs) to avoid getting swept if they need the extra time or to avoid other course problems. I’ve been on the receiving end of a medical bump several times that’s why I know it’s a thing. If they enforced 16 min pace requirement the AWDs would not be allowed to get their challenge medals.

I had a close call at the full last year because of the heat. Nearly got swept going into epcot even with the early bump thanks to the heat and slowing down in the later miles but overheard one of the bikes saying something about the SAG wagon. Picked it up made the cutoff and finished.

Point is pay attention to what the bikes are doing if you’ve fallen way back and you’ll be okay.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> Point is pay attention to what the bikes are doing if you’ve fallen way back and you’ll be okay.


So much this.  I often see people terrified of being swept when they are in no danger at all of being swept.  I know this because they're almost always around me and since I haven't heard any warnings, I know I'm safe.

In 4 of my runDisney races, I have heard either runDisney personnel or somebody affiliated with Disney on the course give me and those around important information.  This sometimes involved "you are 10 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies, so keep it up, you're doing fine."  Twice it involved telling me that the line I was in was x number of minutes ahead of the balloon ladies so I needed to choose if I was okay or if I should leave the line.  Once it involved seeing the sweep occur shortly after getting my photo and continuing the race because I knew I could maintain pace with the balloon ladies until the very end if I needed to.

I hope that slow runners understand that it still may be possible to get photos even from the back of the pack.  You may well need to choose what photos you choose to stop for.  You might have to skip a photo because the line is too long. Just decide what experience you want and work for it.  I've had one race where I stopped for no photos.  I still had a wonderful time in the parks after the race with that medal.


----------



## Andie16

Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering. 

For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.


----------



## IamTrike

Professor_Cookie said:


> Withdrawing from the January trip. With my big raise this year I have started getting really in to budget and cost control at home, and I finally accepted that laying out all that money was not a smart idea at this moment. I still have my Disneyland/carolwood/sequoia/Death Valley/Zion trip next month, and even though I am not doing dopey, I have that 50 in Moab, so that should cover it.
> 
> The upside is that what little credit card debt I had left after being maxed out in the few months after the baby was born, will be gone after the refund on the plane tickets. And she is developing a strong college fund. She’ll enjoy WDW better in a few years, anyway.


It's a bummer that you can't make it, but it sounds like your being a responsible adult.  Have fun in Disneyland.


----------



## steph0808

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering.
> 
> For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.



I felt the half was a little bit of a letdown (did full in 2013 and 2018 and half in 2019). I did enjoy getting to stop for more characters, and I loved not missing any park time, but not running through the Boardwall area and World Showcase really took some of the joy out of the experience.

And in saying that, I am doing the full again in 2020.


----------



## camaker

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering.
> 
> For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.



Both courses have their proponents and both are still Disney races, but my feelings on the two can be summed up as:


Marathon - My favorite course at Disney. Excited to be running it for my 5th consecutive year next Marathon Weekend!
1/2 Marathon - Least favorite Disney course, by far. Wouldn’t bother running it if it weren’t an integral part of the Goofy and Dopey Challenges.


----------



## MissLiss279

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering.
> 
> For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.





camaker said:


> Both courses have their proponents and both are still Disney races, but my feelings on the two can be summed up as:
> 
> 
> Marathon - My favorite course at Disney. Excited to be running it for my 5th consecutive year next Marathon Weekend!
> 1/2 Marathon - Least favorite Disney course, by far. Wouldn’t bother running it if it weren’t an integral part of the Goofy and Dopey Challenges.


Yeah...
The half course is magical and pretty awesome if it’s your first runDisney race (or haven’t ran a different course at Disney) or if you haven’t been to Disney in a while. That first turn onto Main Street and seeing the castle is amazing! 
However, if you have ran the marathon or any other marathon weekend race recently, it would probably be a let down.

It’s my least favorite course too, but it was also my first runDisney race and what got me hooked on runDisney.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering.
> 
> For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.


I'm in the same boat.  Running the half after doing the full in 2018. I'm hoping that combining the half with the 10K now that I was able to sign up for that one will make me a little more satisfied.  I do think there are parts of the half course that could be made so much better (this is the same course as Princess Half right?  I've done that a couple of times), but in the end it's a Disney race.  Running a full marathon just isn't in the cards for me this trip, so I'm happy to be able to run whatever I can!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Andie16 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the 5K/10K bib availability!  Freaking out now as I want to figure out what to do before the races sell out again. I had considered doing the half but ruled it out in favour of doing the full in 2021 when DH can do the 10K. But now that signing him up for the 10K is (for the moment) back as an option, I’m reconsidering.
> 
> For those who have run both the half and the full, I’d appreciate any insight as to whether running the half (and missing out on the full) might be a letdown after running the full on our last trip.  I hope this doesn’t come across badly, I’m just a bit underwhelmed with what I’ve seen of the half course. The marathon route was so magical, especially running through 4 parks and through the Boardwalk area where my family cheered for me.



I don’t think you’ll get any magnanimous opinions on the Half course. It’s the same portion of MK that you get in the full (the courses are basically identical to the point you leave MK) and otherwise get a bunch of highway and overpasses. With the renovations going on at the entrance of Epcot who knows if we’ll even get the tiny portion of that park we have been.

The Half was my first race. It was amazingly magical when I ran it. Subsequent years and other races have left it as unquestionably my least favorite course among the Disney races I’ve run. I can’t make any judgment on whether you will be let down running it vs. the Marathon; I always feel great crossing the finish line and have a ton of fun regardless of the race.


----------



## Andie16

Aah, I’m so torn - everyone’s comments about the half are in line with what I was thinking!  However, it occurred to me that maybe I’ll appreciate running through MK more this time as I won’t be in “first full marathon” terror at the time!  

I discussed with DH and we are now considering having DH run the 5K with our 8 year old. Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience?  We’ve started taking DS on the warmup portion of our runs and he’s really enjoying it. He also did a 3K kids race this summer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Andie16 said:


> Aah, I’m so torn - everyone’s comments about the half are in line with what I was thinking!  However, it occurred to me that maybe I’ll appreciate running through MK more this time as I won’t be in “first full marathon” terror at the time!
> 
> I discussed with DH and we are now considering having DH run the 5K with our 8 year old. Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience?  We’ve started taking DS on the warmup portion of our runs and he’s really enjoying it. He also did a 3K kids race this summer.



I've never done the race with kids (my 10-year-old nephew will be running the 5K and possibly 10K this year), but I've seen kids younger than 8 (anecdotally, I can't be positive they were younger) doing the race and although many of those families were walking they seemed to be doing fine. I think it could be an ideal race for kids to get their start in running if they have an interest. The first mile of the course is generally pretty wide in the parking lots and back roads at Epcot, it's not exciting but does offer the opportunity for getting past the dull stuff while the kids still have the most energy. The last 2 miles are pretty much in the park and offer a good chance for adrenaline and excitement to carry them home.

In contrast to the Half course, I'd say rD has done a really good job with the 5K and 10K courses.

Potential drawbacks: 
-Course is pretty packed 
-Character lines are long
-Wake up call is very early
-There is a lot of waiting around because of how early rD requests you be at the corrals
-Said waiting, weather, and running attire often don't mix well (it's been very cold multiple times in the last few years at Marathon Weekend and precipitation can be an issue as well)

These are all things that can be dealt with, but are probably more difficult for most kids than adults.


----------



## CDKG

I had a crazy day yesterday, so I never made it to the boards. Guess who is now officially registered for a PLUTO  themed 5k? Me!!! I am actually registered for everything except the challenges (half marathon). I just can’t bring myself to register for that course, especially since my racing highlight of the weekend will be the marathon. I will finally get my Pluto medal!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: Mary Poppins - the most practically perfect film ever! 

If I get a Pixar category vote - UP


----------



## lhermiston

I guess I’m in the minority, but I loved the half marathon. The back half of the course was beautiful and peaceful. 

Further cementing my dissenting status, I am less than enamored with the 10k route, but the boardwalk area in the dark is breathtaking as is even the sliver of World Showcase that we cover.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> I guess I’m in the minority, but I loved the half marathon. The back half of the course was beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> Further cementing my dissenting status, I am less than enamored with the 10k route, but the boardwalk area in the dark is breathtaking as is even the sliver of World Showcase that we cover.



You beat me to it! ...on both accounts.

I've run the Half course 6 times (would've been 7 except for that cancellation a couple of years ago!) and STILL love it. The worst part to me is the beginning. That first few miles is dark and crowded. After the turn under the monorail is when it starts to get magical for me. I've never stopped at the pirate ship but I still like seeing it, the characters, and hearing the music.

Running into the Disney World toll booths is still a thrill for me...plus, now it's less crowded. Then there are a few good character stops between there and TTC. The crowd support really picks up and the band always is energetic.

Seeing the Contemporary for the first time on that race is reassuring...but also forboding - that hill is a *&#@^%!

Once the hill is complete, though Space Mountain is visible (!) and the next few miles almost seem like running on air...down Main Street...Tomorrowland...the Castle....then out through the backstage area...all of that seems over-and-done with almost too quickly.

I'm no fan of Cone Alley (too crowded, still dark, and that DJ at the curve plays horrible music WAY too loud). But once it opens up in front of GF, the worst is over. There's the Mary Poppins photo op and multiple photo ops along the golf course. The crowd support is awesome again and the sun is starting to come up!

It's just a few miles before the dreaded hair-pin turn and uphill overpass but, after that, it's all magical again! Entering Epcot through the backstage area, running by Innovations and the fountain, then back again by SSE and it's over!

That's my defense of the half route.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Further cementing my dissenting status, I am less than enamored with the 10k route, but the boardwalk area in the dark is breathtaking as is even the sliver of World Showcase that we cover.



"Sliver of World Showcase" seems to be underselling the route a bit.  The course enters between the Norway and China pavilions, IIRC, and exits at the International Gateway between France and the UK.  Every pavilion in the Showcase is touched on, if not fully run by, with the exception of Mexico and Canada.  That's a bit more than a sliver.


----------



## JulieODC

Andie16 said:


> Aah, I’m so torn - everyone’s comments about the half are in line with what I was thinking!  However, it occurred to me that maybe I’ll appreciate running through MK more this time as I won’t be in “first full marathon” terror at the time!
> 
> I discussed with DH and we are now considering having DH run the 5K with our 8 year old. Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience?  We’ve started taking DS on the warmup portion of our runs and he’s really enjoying it. He also did a 3K kids race this summer.



I’ve done a few 5ks with my 7 year old and she’s done great! I can imagine that a Disney race would be even more fun.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

Andie16 said:


> Aah, I’m so torn - everyone’s comments about the half are in line with what I was thinking!  However, it occurred to me that maybe I’ll appreciate running through MK more this time as I won’t be in “first full marathon” terror at the time!
> 
> I discussed with DH and we are now considering having DH run the 5K with our 8 year old. Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience?  We’ve started taking DS on the warmup portion of our runs and he’s really enjoying it. He also did a 3K kids race this summer.




they will be fine, there's no minimum pace and they will get to meet characters along the way! 

here in the UK we have weekly park runs and there is always kids around that age there and they're amazing


----------



## PrincessV

Andie16 said:


> Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience?


Yep! I did the Princess 5K with my son when he was 7, and we did Expedition Everest Challenge (5K) twice together. It was fun and he seemed to enjoy it!



lhermiston said:


> I guess I’m in the minority, but I loved the half marathon. The back half of the course was beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> Further cementing my dissenting status, I am less than enamored with the 10k route, but the boardwalk area in the dark is breathtaking as is even the sliver of World Showcase that we cover.


I'm with you 100%!



ANIM8R said:


> Running into the Disney World toll booths is still a thrill for me...plus, now it's less crowded.


Yep, I agree!

Between the WDW Half and Princess, I've run the half route at least once every year since 2013 - and I still love it! I feel like it's the perfect blend of parks, props, and open highway to find a groove and enjoy the ride.


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> You beat me to it! ...on both accounts.
> 
> I've run the Half course 6 times (would've been 7 except for that cancellation a couple of years ago!) and STILL love it. The worst part to me is the beginning. That first few miles is dark and crowded. After the turn under the monorail is when it starts to get magical for me. I've never stopped at the pirate ship but I still like seeing it, the characters, and hearing the music.
> 
> Running into the Disney World toll booths is still a thrill for me...plus, now it's less crowded. Then there are a few good character stops between there and TTC. The crowd support really picks up and the band always is energetic.
> 
> Seeing the Contemporary for the first time on that race is reassuring...but also forboding - that hill is a *&#@^%!
> 
> Once the hill is complete, though Space Mountain is visible (!) and the next few miles almost seem like running on air...down Main Street...Tomorrowland...the Castle....then out through the backstage area...all of that seems over-and-done with almost too quickly.
> 
> I'm no fan of Cone Alley (too crowded, still dark, and that DJ at the curve plays horrible music WAY too loud). But once it opens up in front of GF, the worst is over. There's the Mary Poppins photo op and multiple photo ops along the golf course. The crowd support is awesome again and the sun is starting to come up!
> 
> It's just a few miles before the dreaded hair-pin turn and uphill overpass but, after that, it's all magical again! Entering Epcot through the backstage area, running by Innovations and the fountain, then back again by SSE and it's over!
> 
> That's my defense of the half route.



I second this motion. 



camaker said:


> "Sliver of World Showcase" seems to be underselling the route a bit.  The course enters between the Norway and China pavilions, IIRC, and exits at the International Gateway between France and the UK.  Every pavilion in the Showcase is touched on, if not fully run by, with the exception of Mexico and Canada.  That's a bit more than a sliver.



My recollection was entering WS from the boardwalk area in 19 by France/UK and that being the only portion of WS, but I can’t find the course map to confirm. It’s entirely possible I’m wrong.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I second this motion.
> 
> 
> 
> My recollection was entering WS from the boardwalk area in 19 by France/UK and that being the only portion of WS, but I can’t find the course map to confirm. It’s entirely possible I’m wrong.


For the half? The half we entered Epcot behind imagination and then ran right out the front of the park. There was 0 world showcase time.


----------



## MissLiss279

lhermiston said:


> I second this motion.
> 
> 
> 
> My recollection was entering WS from the boardwalk area in 19 by France/UK and that being the only portion of WS, but I can’t find the course map to confirm. It’s entirely possible I’m wrong.


This was the 10k in 2018. I don’t know if it changed for 2019, though.


----------



## ashejen

MissLiss279 said:


> This was the 10k in 2018. I don’t know if it changed for 2019, though.
> View attachment 425671



This is my recollection from 2014 and 2015 as well...it's probably my favorite RD course - something about running through World Showcase with the torches on and the illuminations music going is wonderful.


----------



## Barca33Runner

MissLiss279 said:


> This was the 10k in 2018. I don’t know if it changed for 2019, though.
> View attachment 425671



That was essentially the 10k in 2019 as well. It has never materially changed since I’ve been running Dopey.


----------



## JulieODC

WelshMorgan92 said:


> they will be fine, there's no minimum pace and they will get to meet characters along the way!
> 
> here in the UK we have weekly park runs and there is always kids around that age there and they're amazing



I’m excited to do my first Parkrun in september, when we visit for a wedding!! Such a great concept!


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> This was the 10k in 2018. I don’t know if it changed for 2019, though.
> View attachment 425671


I believe they added a little out and back in future world in 2019 but otherwise it wasn’t pretty much the same.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> For the half? The half we entered Epcot behind imagination and then ran right out the front of the park. There was 0 world showcase time.



For the 10K. But it sounds like I was wrong about World Showcase time. I’ll happily retract my “sliver” remark!


----------



## sullymom

I had a lot of catching up to do, I hadn't been on in awhile due to being away with work. Finally caught up!
Little late but SAFD: Wall-E is my all time favourite and Who Framed Roger Rabbit was my favourite growing up and still holds a place in my heart.
Hoping to be able to join everyone for DATW, I'm not scheduled to fly out until the Tuesday.


----------



## kilowan

Looks like the 5k sold out again


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Andie16 said:


> Has anyone run the 5K with a young kid, and if so, was it a good experience? We’ve started taking DS on the warmup portion of our runs and he’s really enjoying it. He also did a 3K kids race this summer.


I ran a local 5K with my 8 year old nephew a couple of months ago.  My primary responsibility was to keep him from going too fast.  His parents knew he could handle the distance, but didn't want him to try and sprint the entire thing, so I needed to make sure he maintained an appropriate pace.  At this year's WDW 5K, I saw young kids who went too fast and were certainly feeling the effects of that early on in the course.  A Disney CM went so far as to make sure the kids were okay, but the parent reassured the CM that the kids just needed to slow down.  

My thoughts:  He enjoyed it and I enjoyed spending one on one time with him.  He wanted to stop a few times because he was tired, but I insisted that he keep going, although we slowed down more when he needed to.  We wound up finishing in around 52 minutes, which placed him first in his age group, so he was smiling extra wide with his finishers medal and age group 1st place medal from that race.  He still periodically brings his medals down to show me when I go over to visit.  

Overall, it was most definitely a good experience.



Barca33Runner said:


> Potential drawbacks:
> -Course is pretty packed
> -Character lines are long
> -Wake up call is very early
> -There is a lot of waiting around because of how early rD requests you be at the corrals
> -Said waiting, weather, and running attire often don't mix well (it's been very cold multiple times in the last few years at Marathon Weekend and precipitation can be an issue as well)


I agree that anyone running a runDisney 5K with a child should take these factors into account before deciding.  It can be a very enjoyable experience, but make sure you think about how your child will respond to these factors especially the ones that are not tied to the weather.


lhermiston said:


> I guess I’m in the minority, but I loved the half marathon. The back half of the course was beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> Further cementing my dissenting status, I am less than enamored with the 10k route, but the boardwalk area in the dark is breathtaking as is even the sliver of World Showcase that we cover.


You raise a good point.  I don't think the half course is bad.  I just don't like it as much as the other half courses (2012 Wine & Dine, 2017-2018 Star Wars Dark Side) I have run.  And while I had run through Disneyland many times before, I still really enjoyed getting to run through the Magic Kingdom for the first time during the 2019 half.  


ashejen said:


> This is my recollection from 2014 and 2015 as well...it's probably my favorite RD course - something about running through World Showcase with the torches on and the illuminations music going is wonderful.


This to me is the single best reason to experience a runDisney 5K.  I hope they keep the Illuminations music next year for the races because of the nostalgia.


----------



## Andie16

Thanks for all the feedback on kids running the 5K!  My son is shaping up to be a pretty good distance runner, but I’m thinking that running in the dark surrounded by much taller people might be a bit too intimidating (I know they light the route, but I found the marathon pretty dark and remember one girl taking a spill tripping on the reflectors on the highway).  The decision is out of my hands for now anyway as the 5K is sold out again.  We are leaning toward waiting until 2021 when we can all register in our preferred races (and both my kids can do the kids mile run then, which is currently sold out). 

I’m glad to hear that the half was a great experience for many of you!  I’m sure if I do it, I’ll love it, but it would mean waiting even longer before I get to come back and run the full again, so it may not be worth it in this case.


----------



## FFigawi

ANIM8R said:


> Running into the Disney World toll booths is still a thrill for me...plus, now it's less crowded.



Caution runners, speed bumps ahead


----------



## UNCBear24

ANIM8R said:


> Hate to be 'that guy' but 5K is timed for Dopey. Having said that, I just looked at 2019 Dopey results and it looks like a bunch of people walked the 5K (presumably with somebody) then ran the rest of the races and had no problems getting the Dopey challenge medal.
> There is one entry where the runner finished the 5K in over an hour (19:37 per mile pace). They then ran the 10K in 50 minutes, ran a 1:44 half and a 3:33 full!
> 
> So, I think you're safe, @Ponoche , walking the 5K with the others. Have a great time!!!


I walked the 5k (took over 60 minutes) with son during my first Dopey and ran the other 3.  I received all 6 medals!!!


----------



## UNCBear24

camaker said:


> Both courses have their proponents and both are still Disney races, but my feelings on the two can be summed up as:
> 
> 
> Marathon - My favorite course at Disney. Excited to be running it for my 5th consecutive year next Marathon Weekend!
> 1/2 Marathon - Least favorite Disney course, by far. Wouldn’t bother running it if it weren’t an integral part of the Goofy and Dopey Challenges.


This will be 5th consecutive Marathon Weekend full as well and 7th overall.  I completely agree with your course assessments.


----------



## StarGirl11

Dropping in my two cents for the half. Honestly I'm middle of the road about it. Don't hate it but its not my favorite of the races either. The only part I really openly dislike is the section starting from around mile 10 to mile 11.5ish? The part where we start turning away from the long out and back to MK towards Epcot. I just dont like the 'rolling hill' thing its got going on. Botox shots for my migraines has me cranky and hurting at the moment so I'm not in a googling mood to find street names at the moment. 

Honestly the turn down Main Street never gets old no matter what race you're doing. And this last year I finally got to hit it before sunrise thanks to the medical bump. A goal I spent years chasing. And yeah I think even though I've run down Main Street god knows how many times now this is still an accurate description on that feeling when turning down it:  



(okay so technically this is from full morning, I don't have a similar photo from the half sadly because I can only imagine how my face looked Saturday morning because I know I was a wreck when I made the turn but you get the idea)


----------



## WelshMorgan92

JulieODC said:


> I’m excited to do my first Parkrun in september, when we visit for a wedding!! Such a great concept!



you will love it, great atmosphere and even better because it's free! don't forget to register and print your barcode..


----------



## WelshMorgan92

you're all making me regret coming over from the UK for the half in January now haha


----------



## MissLiss279

WelshMorgan92 said:


> you're all making me regret coming over from the UK for the half in January now haha


No regrets!! It’s still a fun race! Running through MK is awesome, and there are still lots of characters/entertainment on the course outside the parks.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

MissLiss279 said:


> No regrets!! It’s still a fun race! Running through MK is awesome, and there are still lots of characters/entertainment on the course outside the parks.




thank you! is it a flat course? or should I not expect any PBs


----------



## MissLiss279

WelshMorgan92 said:


> thank you! is it a flat course? or should I not expect any PBs


It’s pretty flat. There are one or two overpass bridges/ramps that you have to run up and back down, but that’s about it. 
From my Garmin, there’s about a total of 25 ft gained and lost:

Notice that those spikes/dips are only about 5 or so feet, and that could all be Garmin error. The bridges/ramps do seem steep at the time. I do think you can shoot for a PB, if it’s not too crowded/bottlenecked and you run the tangents.


----------



## garneska

WelshMorgan92 said:


> thank you! is it a flat course? or should I not expect any PBs



PB depends on tangents (i can't run them) and what coral you are in.  Granted on coral if you are up near the front of your coral it will help but definitely being in A, B or C will help too.  I have run PBs at Disney so it is possible, but if you are not feeling it that day I am not sure I would bother.  It is crowded, you wake up extremely early, and you stand around a lot.  That being said, I am going to try for a PB in the half, if I wake up and am feeling it that day.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

MissLiss279 said:


> It’s pretty flat. There are one or two overpass bridges/ramps that you have to run up and back down, but that’s about it.
> From my Garmin, there’s about a total of 25 ft gained and lost:
> View attachment 425769
> Notice that those spikes/dips are only about 5 or so feet, and that could all be Garmin error. The bridges/ramps do seem steep at the time. I do think you can shoot for a PB, if it’s not too crowded/bottlenecked and you run the tangents.




thank you, that looks doable  great time btw!


----------



## WelshMorgan92

garneska said:


> PB depends on tangents (i can't run them) and what coral you are in.  Granted on coral if you are up near the front of your coral it will help but definitely being in A, B or C will help too.  I have run PBs at Disney so it is possible, but if you are not feeling it that day I am not sure I would bother.  It is crowded, you wake up extremely early, and you stand around a lot.  That being said, I am going to try for a PB in the half, if I wake up and am feeling it that day.


the time and the weather could be my downfall


----------



## Sleepless Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> Honestly the turn down Main Street never gets old no matter what race you're doing.


Agreed.  I  had run down Main Street at Disneyland 6 times before running through the Magic Kingdom for the first time.  Disneyland is my home park as it were.  And still I really loved the turn down Main Street.  


WelshMorgan92 said:


> you're all making me regret coming over from the UK for the half in January now haha


It really is a fun race.  I think you'll have a great time.


----------



## MissLiss279

WelshMorgan92 said:


> thank you, that looks doable  great time btw!


Thanks! It was a PB for me at the time! So it can be done! The weather was great for running for me that year (2018).


----------



## mr incredibleS1

If anyone is interested the 10k is open as of 11:40 PM EST on 8/14/19.  I kinda felt like a slacker just doing the Marathon, and figured I would tack on another 6.2 miles... 32.4 miles for me!


----------



## MissLiss279

Just sitting here waiting for Southwest to release more January dates...


----------



## JulieODC

MissLiss279 said:


> Just sitting here waiting for Southwest to release more January dates...



Same - though for a trip to visit my parents one february, not a Disney trip!


----------



## michigandergirl

MissLiss279 said:


> Just sitting here waiting for Southwest to release more January dates...



Same. Not sure why it isn't available yet.


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> Just sitting here waiting for Southwest to release more January dates...





JulieODC said:


> Same - though for a trip to visit my parents one february, not a Disney trip!





michigandergirl said:


> Same. Not sure why it isn't available yet.



Add me to the list.  I'll feel a lot better when I have flights locked in.  I don't know what time they actually do the release, though.


----------



## MissLiss279

camaker said:


> Add me to the list.  I'll feel a lot better when I have flights locked in.  I don't know what time they actually do the release, though.


I saw somewhere that said they’ve seen it as early as 6 EST and as late as 9 EST - which we are past 8 EDT/9 EST and 9 EDT, so really I have no idea...


----------



## StarGirl11

I’m apparently the odd one out. Usually I’m flying Southwest in for the races but I’ll be wintering in Knoxville this year. And its far easier to leave directly from Knoxville on either United or American and transfer flights to Orlando then it is to drive all the way to Nashville to catch a Southwest flight. 

Already booked the January flight for the record. Leave bright and early Tuesday morning at 6 am.

Also figure this would be appreciated here. Dad originally was trying to see if I could do the via Charlotte flight that leaves 30 minutes later but because I have to bring my walker with me for when I’m in the parks post race there’s no way to make the connection. So I suggested I take the flight that leaves 30 minutes earlier. Dad was surprised I was willing to be up that early for a flight (not a morning person, at all) I pointed out I’ve been getting up at the same time for years now to make the 6 am flight from Denver. And I’ll get more park time landing then (gets into Orlando at 9 am so will be at resort before noon probably). 

Honestly its Disney. I just want to get as much time out of it as possible.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

mr incredibleS1 said:


> If anyone is interested the 10k is open as of 11:40 PM EST on 8/14/19.  I kinda felt like a slacker just doing the Marathon, and figured I would tack on another 6.2 miles... 32.4 miles for me!



12 hours later and the 10k is still open!


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> 12 hours later and the 10k is still open!


Its been open longer than that. 5K was open for a while too.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just did my flights on Southwest after they opened up the dates. Really nice rate as well. Everything planned outside of FP+ and potentially a couple ADR.

Now, the pesky matter of training.


----------



## MissLiss279

Yep. Not sure exactly when it opened, but my flights are now booked! One step closer.


----------



## rteetz

Flights aren't actually too bad for Marathon Weekend. I didn't book yet but will watch closely.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I booked flights but am realizing I may need to change my return flight. The DAW meetup happens on Monday, is that correct? I'm sad I missed it the last two years.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> I booked flights but am realizing I may need to change my return flight. The DAW meetup happens on Monday, is that correct? I'm sad I missed it the last two years.


Correct


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Flights aren't actually too bad for Marathon Weekend. I didn't book yet but will watch closely.



Mine were well below what I was anticipating. I actually couldn’t imagine them going much lower for my flights, particularly with bags included; and for Marathon Weekend I definitely need to check a bag. They were below any of my preliminary pricing on any of the low cost a la carte airlines even before I would’ve had to go in and decide how many “extras” I would’ve needed on those flights.


----------



## michigandergirl

Flights booked!! I'm happy with the price. Now just need to save for park tickets...


----------



## huskies90

Yay!! Flights are booked for Marathon Weekend on Southwest!! Like last year, I used SW points to book flights for multiple days going down and will cancel the flight we do not need ~ I did this last year after the weather debacle in 2018 that left me with no flight after the one I booked was canceled due to a snow storm.  

I also booked flights on points for my daughters - one who will be on winter break and will be coming down with us but leaving directly from FL to go back to school in OH and the other who now lives in Chicago and will be flying from/to MDW.  

A busy morning for me on southwest dot com!!!!


----------



## rdiver

Flights booked as well. Prices haven't moved too much this morning between Dallas and MCO. 

Glad I got it locked in, and if they drop, will use the credit for Star Wars weekend flights.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Got my flights booked.  Fares weren't that great but I've been saving my miles for this.  Now it's just 85 days until Fastpass Day!


----------



## camaker

Flights booked.  It's going to be a really long trip for me on MW.  Tuesday to Tuesday.  Hard to beat the price, too!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

mr incredibleS1 said:


> 12 hours later and the 10k is still open!



Has anyone coined a name for doing the 10k and the Marathon?  If not, I may have to come up with one....


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Has anyone coined a name for doing the 10k and the Marathon?  If not, I may have to come up with one....


Used to be the couples challenge or something but now with the 10K being Oswald that doesn’t work.


----------



## roxymama

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Has anyone coined a name for doing the 10k and the Marathon?  If not, I may have to come up with one....



I've heard that one referred to as the "Happy"


----------



## JulieODC

Booked some southwest flights this morning for school vacation in February - visiting my parents in Florida.

Now I have the pesky problem of deciding whether we might make a day trip or 2 to WDW, and if that plus marathon weekend plus any other possible trips makes an AP worth it....hmmmmm.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

roxymama said:


> I've heard that one referred to as the "Happy"


Happy, I like it!


----------



## baxter24

Got my flight booked! It takes off at 5:40am so that will add an additional early morning wake up but I'm going to justify it by saying it will help me get to bed early for the 5k and I get to be at Disney by breakfast time!


----------



## garneska

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Has anyone coined a name for doing the 10k and the Marathon?  If not, I may have to come up with one....



I ran it a few times and referred to it as the Mouse Challenge but that does not work now, so I think I would go with the Happy Challenge.


----------



## rteetz

I am a bit disappointed that the earliest flight out for me is 7:40AM non-stop usually I can get one before 7AM but that's not an option right now. There are 6AM flights but nothing non-stop.


----------



## camaker

baxter24 said:


> Got my flight booked! It takes off at 5:40am so that will add an additional early morning wake up but I'm going to justify it by saying it will help me get to bed early for the 5k and I get to be at Disney by breakfast time!



I was tempted by that 5:40am flight, but ended up opting for the 1:30 flight since I'm flying in on Tuesday.  No need to start sleep deprivation quite that early!


----------



## Jason Bryer

I got a 7:45 flight that arrives at 11am. I plan to rent a car and will head right to ESPN for packet pickup. If anyone getting in around that time wants to hitch a ride, let me know.


----------



## The Expert

Because I'm two timezones West and it is always hard to transition to the early wakeup calls, I'm coming in on a redeye Wednesday night, landing Thursday at 5am. Hopefully that'll help me acclimate better and help me get up for the 10K on Friday. 

I love the Happy challenge, especially since I'm doing it!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Saw you can get tickets good to arrive after noon this fall. Any chance they extend that through marathon weekend?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...wMC-gui3l1Kk&dclid=CPvWg7_PheQCFUNBDAodKDYA3g


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Saw you can get tickets good to arrive after noon this fall. Any chance they extend that through marathon weekend?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/s...wMC-gui3l1Kk&dclid=CPvWg7_PheQCFUNBDAodKDYA3g


Depends on if its needed. Disney does this sort of stuff in order to draw people in.


----------



## Barca33Runner

My flight into WDW is also super early at 5:45 and arriving at 8:10. That’s just an extra day in the parks from my perspective. Putting a lot of pressure on good sleep Tuesday night-Wednesday morning.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> I am a bit disappointed that the earliest flight out for me is 7:40AM non-stop usually I can get one before 7AM but that's not an option right now. There are 6AM flights but nothing non-stop.


No non stop flights from the west coast either.  Hopefully there won't be any major weather delays.  I may wait to see if prices go down.


----------



## CDKG

I don’t fly Southwest, but I booked my flights this week too! You guys are killing me with these early morning flights. I booked the first non-stop departing at 8:15 am and I don’t arrive in Orlando until 4:55 pm.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> I don’t fly Southwest, but I booked my flights this week too! You guys are killing me with these early morning flights. I booked the first non-stop departing at 8:15 am and I don’t arrive in Orlando until 4:55 pm.


I’d rather get there early and have a full day then get there in the afternoon/evening. That’s how I’ve always looked at it.


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> I’d rather get there early and have a full day then get there in the afternoon/evening. That’s how I’ve always looked at it.



I'm with you!  My flight leaves at 6 AM and I land at 9:25 AM.  I even started looking at flying in the night before because I wanted to get a full day in the parks.  There's a 9 PM flight that lands at 12:45 AM.  I decided not to pay an extra hotel night for a couple of extra hours in a park.  Of course, I still have several months to talk myself back into it.


----------



## JulieODC

We’re in the early flight club too - 6:30am and arrive at 9:57am - and heading straight to the parks!


----------



## MissLiss279

I usually take an early flight (but no direct flight options for me). I was originally going to fly in Wednesday morning, but then decided I would be putting too much stress on myself to drive to my parents’ after work on Tuesday with my dog (~3 hours) and then get up early for a flight. I decided to change my plans and fly in on Tuesday mid-day. My parents are great for being my dog-sitter while I’m at Disney!


----------



## Desdemona924

We're leaving at 5:30 AM and arriving around 8:00 AM. I like the early arrival, even if we don't do a park because it's plenty of time to account for delays and still get to the expo.


----------



## IamTrike

I haven't booked flights yet.   Right now we are there Fri-Sun, but I am thinking about flying down Thursday night after the kids get out of school.   If we don't fly down Thursday, we'll be on the first flight Friday morning.


----------



## sullymom

Leaving Wednesday at 7:30 am and arriving 10:34 am flying direct. Arriving and heading straight to Expo. Hopefully we don't have any big weather delays but being in Canada in winter means its a possibility.


----------



## aalvis

I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?


----------



## rteetz

aalvis said:


> I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?


They take your PoT into account more than that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

aalvis said:


> I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?



I’m not sure it has any relevance other than being data for analytics they might do. Particularly the questions about past rD races and stuff like that.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

aalvis said:


> I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?


Like @Barca33Runner said, I think it has more to do with their internal analytics.  I presume they want to know who is a return customer and who might be attempting a new distance that they've never tried before, especially from that return customer group.  

I was placed in the last corral for my 7th runDisney race even though 5 of the previous 6 proved I could finish in less time than the last corral traditionally indicates.  Meanwhile, for my first marathon I was not placed in the last corral.


----------



## Bree

aalvis said:


> I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?



It asks that question when you register for the half too. I think it’s just a polling question since it’s lumped into some other questions like being a Passholder, cast member, etc.


----------



## kirstie101

Not Southwest but flying out on the red eye Tuesday night and arriving at 8:30am Wednesday morning. Short layover in Charlotte.


----------



## rdiver

Doing a litmus test on how training is going for marathon weekend today. 6.5 mile run this morning, then Six Flags over Texas with my nephew the rest of the day. 

Be interesting to see how my legs hold up by the end of the day.


----------



## mjcorral

I apologize if this has already been discussed. This will be my first marathon. What fuel is prvived throughout the run?


----------



## rteetz

mjcorral said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed. This will be my first marathon. What fuel is prvived throughout the run?


Sports beans, bananas and chocolate (usually m&ms, or small candy bars)


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Got my flight for Wednesday and get in before 10AM.  So, I have never dealt with the first day expo crowds: Is it worth it to go as soon as it opens or is it better just to wait it out until the late afternoon? I would think that it would be chaotic and slow in the morning but quicker later on. For past (all non-Dopey) weekends, I usually went in the afternoons on Thursdays or Fridays and it was super fast, but I have heard horror stories about Wednesday....I am not a big merchandise person, so besides a mug or something simple, I am not concerned about getting anything too elaborate.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

mjcorral said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed. This will be my first marathon. What fuel is prvived throughout the run?



The aid stations are plentiful, but I will add that the Sport Beans typically come later on the course and that they are only the sample sized ones. So, you need to grab a few to get the equivalent of a normal pack. Some volunteers will automatically give you a few packs at once and others you will need to ask. Also, the drink at the aid stations includes Powerade, which if you are like me, I can only drink sparingly or I will run into some GI problems. So, I just bring some of my own snacks until we get to the bananas and sport beans.


----------



## camaker

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Got my flight for Wednesday and get in before 10AM.  So, I have never dealt with the first day expo crowds: Is it worth it to go as soon as it opens or is it better just to wait it out until the late afternoon? I would think that it would be chaotic and slow in the morning but quicker later on. For past (all non-Dopey) weekends, I usually went in the afternoons on Thursdays or Fridays and it was super fast, but I have heard horror stories about Wednesday....I am not a big merchandise person, so besides a mug or something simple, I am not concerned about getting anything too elaborate.



Wait it out and go later Wednesday afternoon. It’s usually very hectic and slow with potentially long lines around opening time. I intentionally scheduled my Savi’s experience to coincide with the opening of the Expo so I wouldn’t get impatient and go to the Expo early and get caught in the crowds.


----------



## Jason Bryer

mjcorral said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed. This will be my first marathon. What fuel is prvived throughout the run?



I would recommend figuring out what you like and works during training and bring your own fuel to the marathon. As someone mentioned, I don't think there is anything solid until after the halfway mark (though aid stations may have something, never tried). I wouldn't take the risk of trying anything new or different on marathon day.


----------



## lhermiston

Jason Bryer said:


> I would recommend figuring out what you like and works during training and bring your own fuel to the marathon. As someone mentioned, I don't think there is anything solid until after the halfway mark (though aid stations may have something, never tried). I wouldn't take the risk of trying anything new or different on marathon day.



I second this. You might want to try sports beans during a long run and see how you like them/tolerate them. Or find something else you like. I do fine with sports beans, but train with Clif chews, so I bring those for the half and the full. I definitely wouldn't rely upon Disney for your race fuel.


----------



## lhermiston

Good afternoon, runDisney all-stars!

I'm coming at you a little early this weekend. My best friend is moving away, we're having a going away party at the possibly haunted former elementary school where he lives and there's a decent chance I don't survive the night. If I don't, please spread my ashes in the 9th circle of hell known as the Wide World of Sports. 

Anyway, for this week's, um, Saturdays are for Disney, I want you all to brag a little. What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement? Did you PR a race? Do your first Dopey? Spend 12 straight hours in the park? Eat the Kitchen Sink all by yourself? I wanna hear it all.

I think my top Disney achievement is pulling a late night at Magic Kingdom with my two oldest daughters then getting up about four hours later to complete the marathon/Dopey 2019. That trip was the first race/family trip we'd done with all of us and I wanted to make sure my family didn't get neglected. I think I pretty successfully balanced family time and race time and the highlight was showing my daughters a side of Disney they'd never experienced before - the parks after fireworks (which is my favorite time of day at MK). I'm sure my race performance suffered a little, but it was totally worth it.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
As @DopeyBadger likes to call it... I achieved the sextuplet PR at Dopey 2018!!! And felt good running probably the whole time.


----------



## steph0808

RunDisney achievement- finishing the 2013 marathon. Puked on the plane going down on thursday, ate basically nothing on Friday, managed a pretzel and some chicken/pasta on Saturday, and then ran the hottest race on so much highway. It took me 6:42, but I survived (and finished).


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, for this week's, um, Saturdays are for Disney, I want you all to brag a little. What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement? Did you PR a race? Do your first Dopey? Spend 12 straight hours in the park? Eat the Kitchen Sink all by yourself? I wanna hear it all.



SAFD: my greatest runDisney achievement is being the first customer at the Thirsty River Bar during the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, for this week's, um, Saturdays are for Disney, I want you all to brag a little. What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement? Did you PR a race? Do your first Dopey? Spend 12 straight hours in the park? Eat the Kitchen Sink all by yourself? I wanna hear it all.


Probably my first dopey/marathon. I don’t think I have any other great Disney achievements.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: my greatest runDisney achievement is being the first customer at the Thirsty River Bar during the marathon.
> 
> View attachment 426660


I wasn’t first in line at the bar but @Princess KP, @jennamfeo, @Bree and I were first in line for Everest this past year!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I have two RunDisney achievements that I’m most proud of:

The 2017 Disneyland Half Weekend was brutally hot. Temps in the parks were reaching 103 degrees in the afternoons and it was hot and humid for the runs, even starting early. I PR’d the 10k and fought through the half marathon, hanging on for my only sub-2:00 Disney half finish. Training in the heat and humidity of N.C. really paid off in those races. 

The next RunDisney weekend, Dopey 2018, didn’t go nearly so well. The weekend started off cold, wet and windy in the parks and the 5k went to plan. That afternoon I started to feel off a bit and my easy pace during the 10k the next morning felt like a tempo run. I was feeling worse and worse and not even dropping back to intervals helped during the half, which turned into a second half death march as I struggled mightily to a personal worst half marathon finish by 45 minutes. Dopey 2018 was the replacement for Dopey 2017 and its cancelled half. I was in tears at the end, as I didn’t see any way I could possibly complete the marathon the next day. I forced myself to get out to the park that afternoon and after a much needed pep talk from all the good folks on here, I decided to start the marathon and pull myself when I couldn’t go any further.   My fever ended up breaking that night and I was able to modify my intervals to get through the race relatively slowly, but successfully. I found out the next week I had bronchitis. Completing that Dopey under the circumstances was a big confidence builder.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD (acronym still works):

Rope dropping Pandora, riding both Flight of Passage and Nav’i River Journey before the park officially opened at 9 AM, riding Everest and catching first showing of Festival of the Lion King before leaving AK for Epcot and my first trip to Food and Wine Festival, arriving before World Showcase opened at 11AM, scoping out festival center and all of the booths while circumnavigating the whole park in under an hour while getting some lunch, back to hotel for quick shower (it was hot) before meeting my sister, niece and nephew for MNSSHP at 3:00. Never done so many rides in one day. Was up at 6:30 and not back at the end of the day until after midnight.

For rD, being perfect Dopey. But really every race I finish is a great achievement.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD:

Finishing Dopey 2018 in an unofficial 20th place with a 5:46:34 finish time.  Also, wrapped up a 5th straight Perfect Dopey and was the 2nd fastest perfect in 2018.  Unlike @MissLiss279, I wasn't able to pull off the Sextuple PR Dopey Challenge though.  PR'd the 5k by 24 seconds (6th 5k attempt), 10k by 3:31 (7th 10k attempt), HM by 8:14 (14th HM attempt), and missed the M PR by 1:54 (12th M attempt).  All while participating in 99% of the vacation with my family and doing the parks from the moment I finished the races to going to bed at 6-7pm.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Tough choice.  One was definitely when I was in college in San Jose, I had Disneyland withdrawal, so I left around 1 AM, drove all the way down to Anaheim, picking up a couple of my friends on the way, we went to Disneyland from 8 AM to midnight, I dropped my friends off and drove back to San Jose and got back around 6 AM.  It was so worth it!  

The other was when I worked for a travel company and we started working with a new airline and could fly standby for $25 per segment.  They went from LA to Chicago and then a few other destinations, conveniently including Orlando.  What good is a perk if you don't use it?  So my friend and I tried it out and went to Chicago with no problem and decided we were going to go to Orlando.  Our waitress at the Neon Cactus had free one day park hoppers at Disney World that she gave us, so we flew out and AK wasn't open yet, but we did the highlights of MK, EPCOT and DHS in one day.  

And then our waitress at the Neon Cactus getting us into Club 33 was amazing.  Watching Fantasmic from the balcony in New Orleans Square was amazing.  Moral of the story is tip your cast member well!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

ATTQOTD:
Lurker checking in:
2011 Goofy. My first marathon, perfect weather, slow and steady pace. My most enjoyable marathon (no expectations, right?)


----------



## BigEeyore

My first marathon was the WDW marathon in 2013 - I broke down crying happy tears at the end. I was a mess!

Also have to mention my first Dopey in 2016 - back in 2013 I couldn't believe anyone did the Goofy challenge, let alone anything else, but I couldn't resist 6 shiny medals!  I remember falling apart on Saturday evening at AK - telling my husband that I didn't know how I was going to get up at 3am again, and how I was going to run a marathon, and how hungry I was but there was nothing I wanted to eat...I was a wreck! But I got up and got it done on Sunday!


----------



## lahobbs4

Definitely doing the 2017 full after the half being cancelled. I was only registered for the half and did not want a disney credit. I came all that way to run down Main Street and I wasn't going to miss it! 

Smart to run a marathon after only training for a half? NO. But there is no way I would be training for my second Dopey right now if it hadn't happened.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Finishing my first Dopey (2018). I'm especially proud of eating everything handed out on the course during the marathon.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

lhermiston said:


> Anyway, for this week's, um, Saturdays are for Disney, I want you all to brag a little. What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement? Did you PR a race? Do your first Dopey? Spend 12 straight hours in the park? Eat the Kitchen Sink all by yourself? I wanna hear it all.


A few years ago I completed  the Dopey in spite of having pulled a calf muscle less than a week before the 5k. I was running with many people in each race and I was coaching them all, so I had to do it. I had tears in my eyes when I crossed the marathon finish line. So many emotions, but chief among them was the relief in having completed it.


----------



## jmasgat

Proudest moment would probably be BQ'ing during Dopey 2018. (Being older helps with the qualifying time!) Completing Dopey was going to be plenty sufficient, the rest was icing on the cake (although truth be told, icing is my favorite part of a cake)

Close second is completing my first marathon--which was at Disney in 2010.  In my wildest dreams, I never thought I would ever be able to do that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Just finished the Rock Hall Half in Cleveland at 2:50:46. Looks like I’ll be PoT-less this year. The weather wasn’t the best, but it’s August and it would have been crazy to expect it to have been ideal. No regrets, I’m happy with the finish and it’s no more or less than I deserved. I’ve made some good gains since a few months ago and this was just another step on the journey.

Still stoked for Dopey 2020 and now I get to experience it from a different perspective. Might look at late Sept. races but, honestly, I’m not fussed about the lack of PoT.

ETA: Preposterously large medal as well. Larger than anything I’ve got from Disney, which is a pretty tall hurdle to clear.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:
DH here, but I'm going to answer for DW, whether she likes it or not:  seeing the outstretched arms of joy as DW leapt in the air to finish her first half marathon:  DS 1/2 in 2018.  This was after several 1/2 attempts that were thwarted for various reasons (I'm looking at you:  2015 W&D Half a Half, and you 2016 W&D stress fracture the stinkin' day before we flew down).


----------



## QueenFernando

SAFD: 2019 Princess HM. I had a secret goal to beat our time from our first HM in 2015.  That was a horrible race for both me and my friend.  We stuck together on this race and I kept track of our pacing.  Cloudy skies helped too.  But when we crossed the finish line and I told her we beat it by almost 10 min she started crying. Then I started crying.  It was awesome.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here
I ran 7 miles this morning!  That is the longest run since the half marathon the week before I hurt my knee.  And 6 miles on Friday.  I'm slower, and taking it easy, but it felt good.  T+D around 145-150.  4.1 miles in the same park 10 days ago, and I was feeling it in my conditioning.  Today was a lot better.
Right now, there is more hope than I've had in a long time.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

lhermiston said:


> My best friend is moving away, we're having a going away party at the possibly haunted former elementary school where he lives and there's a decent chance I don't survive the night. If I don't, please spread my ashes in the 9th circle of hell known as the Wide World of Sports.



I just read this more closely.

Please, more explanation of the haunted school.

I'm thinking the best place to spread the (your) ashes is the dirt track around the baseball field, if that's OK with you.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD
Mine isnt a specific race or moment but rather the first time I signed up online for the race. As I hit middle age, working out had become inconsistent with long breaks off with minimal to no exercise. So, deciding to the marathon weekend a few years ago was the beginning of becoming recommitted to my health. Knowing the cost of signing up for this race helped keep me accountable to training. Then after the first one, I have always signed up on the first day because it again commits me to running for the next 6-8 months. Now running is something I automatically do most days, having this yearly thing I sign up has almost become a yearly reminder. Disney is just one many races I do during the year and it is one of the few I don’t really race for time, but instead it feels like a yearly party to celebrate the past year.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just read this more closely.
> 
> Please, more explanation of the haunted school.



Yes, please explain the haunted school.

SAFD:  My first half (Princess, 2013); my first challenge (Glass Slipper, 2014); and my first full (Marathon, 2016) were all rD races. I didn’t know that I could do any of them until I did them at Disney (although DH always assured me that I could).


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD: At Disney. Finishing the 2018 Dopey after having my feet screaming at me for most of the weekends. I was last across the finish but I finished.

Away from Disney. 2016 London Marathon. I had surgery in February. Had issues coming out of it. And then caught full blown pneumonia. 5 weeks out from the race. Took 2 weeks to recover. I was undertrained and arguably still recovering when I decided to start London with a ‘I’m either finishing or going down swinging’ mentality. I was one of he last across but I finished.


----------



## kirstie101

runDisney would be the Tinkerbell Half 2016 where I earned a PR. Never believed that was possible at Disney.
Non runDisney related would be this past June when my 12 year old daughter and I closed down Galaxys Edge. I smile every time I think about it.


----------



## flav

aalvis said:


> I noticed on the marathon registration that it asked if you ever completed a marathon before...what's that about? Is your placement somehow based on that, or just your proof of time?


Also, in other races (maybe rD as well), it allows the announcer to congratulate the runner for finishing his/her first Marathon!


----------



## Desdemona924

Barca33Runner said:


> Just finished the Rock Hall Half in Cleveland at 2:50:46. Looks like I’ll be PoT-less this year. The weather wasn’t the best, but it’s August and it would have been crazy to expect it to have been ideal. No regrets, I’m happy with the finish and it’s no more or less than I deserved. I’ve made some good gains since a few months ago and this was just another step on the journey.
> 
> Still stoked for Dopey 2020 and now I get to experience it from a different perspective. Might look at late Sept. races but, honestly, I’m not fussed about the lack of PoT.
> 
> ETA: Preposterously large medal as well. Larger than anything I’ve got from Disney, which is a pretty tall hurdle to clear.
> View attachment 426847


Today was a terrible running day in Cleveland. I say this as a resident, not someone who ran the half today. Also, I always forget about this race, which makes me sad because I'd like to do it.


----------



## lhermiston

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> I just read this more closely.
> 
> Please, more explanation of the haunted school.
> 
> I'm thinking the best place to spread the (your) ashes is the dirt track around the baseball field, if that's OK with you.



So, a couple years ago my friend moved into a former elementary school converted into apartments. It’s literally just classrooms - complete with chalkboards - with furniture in them. 

We don’t know for certain if it’s haunted, but the whole building has kind of a vibe to it - like if The Shining took place in a school. Long corridors. Weird lighting at night. 

Anyway, we busted out an ouija board around 1 am, but I don’t think we conjured any spirits.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I can only be proud of my one runDisney event for now (Two Courses Challenge at WnD) but the entire experience was amazing! Efficient transportation, getting a refurbished room at Pop, being helped with my groceries by a chef who kindly carried my pack of water bottles to my room, the Expo, visiting Port Orleans including beignets and boat the DSprings, being first in MK, riding 7DMT, PPF and Splash Mountain before park opening, enjoying the gorgeous 10k stopping at all characters and hearing the Monorail honking at us, riding FoP, running my first Half and feeling good, lounging in the pool, meeting fellow DISers at HH, partying after hours at Epcot, sliding in an uncrowded water park the next day, finding balloons and congratulations waiting for me at home when I entered in the middle of the night, hanging the three medals on my custom hanger and looking at a few pictures taken during the event. I sometimes summarize this as walking/running 100 miles, sleeping 25 hours while smiling for five straight days!


----------



## JulieODC

Probably Tinkerbell 2017. I ran PHM that year as my first half, an it was good, but not great. I finished thinking “never again.”

Famous last words - 2 weeks later I signed up for Tinkerbell and DH and I headed to CA. I beat my time by 25 minutes and had an amazing run - one of those races that just felt like I was floating. It was awesome - and a nice redemption race.

Glad I didn’t trust that voice in my head after PHM!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Of course my sub-1hr 10K at Rival Run weekend this year, baby! Very stoked especially given the T+D that morning.


----------



## KevM

SAFD:  So far I've only had one RunDisney experience, the 2018 Darkside Half.  It was only my 2nd Half-Marathon and the whole thing was excellent.  Can't wait to get back there in '20 for the Dopey Challenge.


----------



## opusone

DopeyBadger said:


> Finishing Dopey 2018 in an unofficial 20th place with a 5:46:34 finish time.



Are you calling my calculations unofficial???


----------



## DopeyBadger

opusone said:


> Are you calling my calculations unofficial???



 Only in the sense that they aren't officially recognized by Disney.


----------



## IamTrike

My highlight would have been the 2015 Disneyland Dumbo double dare.  I PR'd both races, and during the half my 10k split was about a minute faster than the PR I had set the day before.


----------



## ANIM8R

My personal highlight is the 2016 Disneyland Half. For whatever reason, that course really agrees with me! I ran it five times (2013-2017) and three of those times I set a new PR including sub 2 hours in 2016. (One of only three in total).

I just love running in SoCal!!! I hope DL brings back races soon!!!


----------



## DerTobi75

*SAFD:*
My biggest runDisney achievement? Did it just twice! 
Convincing my girlfriend to run the Marathon in 2017 and now Dopey in 2020. She was all against it ;-)


----------



## tigger536

SAFD: 

I have many. 
1. Being the DFL (chip time) in the 10K during Dopey last year (I spent a lot of time hanging out at an unofficial "aid station" by the Beach Club. 
2. Being one of the 10 slowest overall Dopeys two years in a row.
3. My 4:50 half marathon during Princess 2018
4. All the character stops, 3 rides, 2 beers, 2 slushie drinks, a margarita and a bratwurst during this year's full. 
5.  In 2018 I ran every single Disney race (including Paris and the CC challenge).


----------



## Disney at Heart

I love that so many here refer to “my FIRST (5k, 10K, half, full, ultra, etc.).” 
MY first marathon was most special.  I was 60, and it was supposed to be the bucket list one and done. Now I’m training for number 5 with two Dopeys and a second “just” Goofy coming up.


----------



## lhermiston

tigger536 said:


> 4. All the character stops, 3 rides, 2 beers, 2 slushie drinks, a margarita and a bratwurst during this year's full.



You’re an inspiration.


----------



## IamTrike

ANIM8R said:


> I just love running in SoCal!!! I hope DL brings back races soon!!!



Me too.


tigger536 said:


> 5.  In 2018 I ran every single Disney race (including Paris and the CC challenge).


Running all the races?  CC in that instance could stand for the Credit Card Challenge.   I have a mental image of a run disney exec pulling a scrooge mcduck and diving into a pool filled with your race fees.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: My answer is exactly what @lahobbs4 said.  



lahobbs4 said:


> Definitely doing the 2017 full after the half being cancelled. I was only registered for the half and did not want a disney credit. I came all that way to run down Main Street and I wasn't going to miss it!
> 
> Smart to run a marathon after only training for a half? NO. But there is no way I would be training for my second Dopey right now if it hadn't happened.


----------



## tigger536

IamTrike said:


> Me too.
> 
> Running all the races?  CC in that instance could stand for the Credit Card Challenge.   I have a mental image of a run disney exec pulling a scrooge mcduck and diving into a pool filled with your race fees.



It stands for Castway Cay Challenge but you're not wrong.  LOL.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement?


My answer may surprise people.

1.  Finishing the 2017 Kessel Run Challenge.  
2.  2019 Dopey as part of my first Marathon.
3.  Finishing the 2017 Avengers course on 3 weeks training.

Without going into great details, my life as a runner has been a series of doing things I once believed impossible.  The 2017 Kessel Run broke down one of the biggest barriers to impossible and the 3 week Avengers training helped break down the remaining barrier.  After Avengers 2017, my next race was Dark Side 2018, by which point I had gone from no way is a marathon ever happening to using that race weekend as a test of sorts to the feasibility of Dopey.  2018 Dark Side marked my first 5K and first all races runDisney weekend.


----------



## roxymama

for RD achievements: probably finishing the Tink HM (my first) in a time just shy of my goal after stopping more times for pics than I thought I'd allow myself.  
Second place would be staying in the parks until midnight that same day


----------



## Bree

SAFD: 
RD Accomplishment: Finishing Dopey and feeling like I could have added a fifth race. Other than the undiagnosed hip fracture I finished that weekend feeling fantastic. The hip wasn’t even feeling bad. 

Non-RD: Riding RnRC 10 times in a row on a solo trip.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> What is your greatest Disney or runDisney achievement?


Let's see... I think my greatest runDisney achievement would have to be doing the Dumbo Double Dare as my first 10k & Half Marathon races on barely any training and kind of sort of surviving them. Followed very closely with doing Dopey, I suppose.   
My greatest non-Disney accomplishment is doing Disneyland rope-drop to close with my husband and my (at the time) 6 year old and riding nearly every single thing and our favorites twice! I know everyone does parks differently, but I just wanna ride all the rides all the time.
Second place is riding Tower of Terror at Disneyland with my daughter when she was 3.5 (I might have my years wrong on this) but moral of the story is: I HATED that ride. Like drop rides are the most terrifying for me. But my husband wanted to take her when she was finally tall enough and I wasn't gonna miss riding it with them. So I pulled up my big girl pants and got on that ride. The picture was just too funny because I was screaming my head off and my kid had the biggest smile on her face. Fast forward a few years and now I LOVE that ride and I have to ride it any chance I get.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

This is our first marathon weekend, but 4th rD event.  At past events, they've had a merchandise tent, but it was only open Sunday, after the half.  Do they open the merch tent in the finish area both Saturday and Sunday of MW?

Does it normally take this long for race retreat and cheer squad to open for booking?  DW was thinking about cheer squad, as it will be my first full.


----------



## lhermiston

PaDisneyCouple said:


> This is our first marathon weekend, but 4th rD event.  At past events, they've had a merchandise tent, but it was only open Sunday, after the half.  Do they open the merch tent in the finish area both Saturday and Sunday of MW?
> 
> Does it normally take this long for race retreat and cheer squad to open for booking?  DW was thinking about cheer squad, as it will be my first full.



I think the merchandise trailer was open after every race this year, but I could be wrong. I'm almost certain it was open after at least the half and full.


----------



## tigger536

PaDisneyCouple said:


> This is our first marathon weekend, but 4th rD event.  At past events, they've had a merchandise tent, but it was only open Sunday, after the half.  Do they open the merch tent in the finish area both Saturday and Sunday of MW?
> 
> Does it normally take this long for race retreat and cheer squad to open for booking?  DW was thinking about cheer squad, as it will be my first full.



Save your money for some merch.  She doessn't need cheer squad to see you on course (Main Street is a great spot) and (at least) some of the bleachers are open for non cheer squad too.  No need to buy this, IMO.

ETA: If there is something you want, buy it at the expo (even if its the  full "I did it" shirt.  Just don't wear it beforehand.  And in the unlikely event you "don't did it" you can return to any WDW merchandise location.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  My greatest Disney achievement was riding Tower of Terror 20 times in a single day.  It was so much fun and the cast members were great!


----------



## mjcorral

lhermiston said:


> I second this. You might want to try sports beans during a long run and see how you like them/tolerate them. Or find something else you like. I do fine with sports beans, but train with Clif chews, so I bring those for the half and the full. I definitely wouldn't rely upon Disney for your race fuel.


Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?


----------



## Desdemona924

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?



I can't offer up much more than to say use these months leading up to race weekend to try things out. I have a SpiBelt and I love it, but with the wrong shorts, it rides up and annoys me. I have another belt that didn't bounce much, until it did. You might be able to get by with just pockets. I now have some capris and shorts with big pockets on the thighs, good for my phone and snacks. Of course, pockets are a novelty it seems on women's pants, so that makes it extra thrilling.

I like a PB&J before a long run and it's handy that there are uncrustables for sale in the Disney food courts (at least at the values, which is where I stay for race weekends). That's another thing to just try out. Luckily, it's only August, not December, so plenty of time to test out fueling.


----------



## PrincessV

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?


All of this is an individual thing with a gazillion different answers - you'll see. But if we don't share what works for us, you won't get any ideas to start trying things, so I'm happy to add my preferences to the pile!

Fuel - I use gels for mid-race fuel. Because they work for me, but lots of other things work for me, too - gels come out on top because I find them to be really easy to carry. For 13.1 or shorter, I can carry a couple/few in the leg pockets of my Skirt Sports skorts or Athleta capris/tights. For a marathon, I use a race belt that has little elastic loops all around it: the gels squish into those loops and stay in place until I pull one out to eat. I also carry an inhaler, car key, ID - inhaler either goes in another pocket, or in a little pouch on a belt, and key and ID go in a small zippered pocket on my waistband.

Breakfast - Long runs and races, I wake up and eat a slice of oatmeal bread (preferably toasted), topped with peanut butte,r banana slices, and a little drizzle of honey. Plus a cup of coffee with milk. For training runs, I start running about an hour and a half later. For rD races, it's a much longer gap between breakfast and starting to run, so I bring a granola bar to the start and eat it about an hour before I expect to start.


----------



## IamTrike

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?


I'll second what everyone else says.  This is really a trial and error thing.  I personally like gel fuel.  (either cliff shots or gu).  They fit in my pocket so I didn't really need anything special to carry them. I didn't like sportbeans and I found waffles to hard to chew.    I have my morning routine down before long runs.  I always wake up and make coffee immediately leaving 45 minutes between finishing the coffee and leaving to run.   Unless it's unusual I don't eat anything until 15 minutes before I run and then it's just a gu.


----------



## Neon Cactus

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?



I use either the sports beans or gel and can carry them in my pocket.  Before my marathons, I usually eat one or two granola bars.  This year, I also had an uncrustable and that was good.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here:  lately, found sport beans pre-run and gel during.  Trying to get the sport beans pack out of a pocket, spi-belt, etc. during a run and then feeding 1-2 at a time has been more challenging for me than just squeezing gu into my mouth.  
Tip #1:  open your sport bean bags before heading to the run.  Often times, I have them tear funny, and then can't get them open.  At home, I just reach for the scissors then.  They have a zip top.
Tip #2:  don't overfill the pack like (this guy) did prior to a race.  Made it even harder to yank out of the carrying pocket.  That sensation I felt was most of the bag (now burst open from being too full and tugged too hard) spilling all over me as the beans fell to the rain-soaked course.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

tigger536 said:


> Save your money for some merch.  She doessn't need cheer squad to see you on course (Main Street is a great spot) and (at least) some of the bleachers are open for non cheer squad too.  No need to buy this, IMO.



So you can get to MK and spectate without purchasing cheer squad?  I will (hopefully) be at MK prior to park opening.


----------



## Neon Cactus

PaDisneyCouple said:


> So you can get to MK and spectate without purchasing cheer squad?  I will (hopefully) be at MK prior to park opening.


Yeah, I went there for the Half this year and they let spectators onto Main Street at 5:30 AM.  It was awesome, with Main Street and Cinderella's Castle all lit up and they had shops open and food available.


----------



## StarGirl11

PaDisneyCouple said:


> So you can get to MK and spectate without purchasing cheer squad?  I will (hopefully) be at MK prior to park opening.



You can! Chear squad is only for a small area just in front of the castle (or it was the last time my parents did it). Get there early if you want a good spot because Main Street gets packed with people cheering on runners.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PaDisneyCouple said:


> So you can get to MK and spectate without purchasing cheer squad?  I will (hopefully) be at MK prior to park opening.





The MK doesn't open until 9am on Marathon Sunday and the Balloon ladies will be at Grand Floridian (thus out of MK) by an estimated 8:23am (ETA: or earlier if the marathon is smaller again pushing the balloon ladies start time earlier, I believe it was closer to 6:17am in 2019).  So the race course is cleared from MK before the first day guests are getting in.  But like others have said, DW can cheer from inside MK before the park opens without cheer squad or park tickets.

Once the race gets closer we can get a general idea of your pace plan and then run the math as to when time wise you'll be at different places on property.


----------



## Bree

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?



I usually use my spibelt that has elastic loops to hold gels. I have water bottles that clip onto the belt. Odds and ends go into the zippered pouch.  I also have a Nathan hydration backback thingy (like a CamelBak) that has pockets on it, but I don't use it as much as my spibelt.


----------



## lhermiston

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?



I have a hydration belt that holds two 12 oz bottles. For anything more than a half, I throw in a sleeve of Clif chews. For a full, I use two sleeves. I don’t pack any other food. 

Pre-race for me is typically a Clif bar or a toasted bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## ashejen

Did anyone else see that Magic Kingdom (Jan 13) and Animal Kingdom (Jan 9) after hours events are slated for the time around Marathon Weekend?  Since I'm doing Goofy, seriously considering the AK after hours on Jan 9th!


----------



## jamesg

ashejen said:


> Did anyone else see that Magic Kingdom (Jan 13) and Animal Kingdom (Jan 9) after hours events are slated for the time around Marathon Weekend?  Since I'm doing Goofy, seriously considering the AK after hours on Jan 9th!



I am doing the Dopey Challenge again this year so that Jan 9th After Hours at Animal Kingdom would majorly disrupt my schedule for the 10k. Nevertheless I'm still tempted because I did it during this year's marathon weekend and it was great. I was able to ride FoP 5 times that evening. Maybe I can nap during the day to between races to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW was thinking about cheer squad, as it will be my first full.


My mom purchased ChEAR Squad when she spectated me during the 2015 Star Wars Half.  In her opinion, she did not regret signing up for chEAR Squad, but also would not do it again.  


tigger536 said:


> ETA: If there is something you want, buy it at the expo (even if its the full "I did it" shirt. Just don't wear it beforehand. And in the unlikely event you "don't did it" you can return to any WDW merchandise location.


I fully recommend this.  In 2018, my sister wanted to look at the tent to pick up something she decided she should have gotten at the Expo and it was not at the merchandise tent post race.  Sometimes, sizes run out as well.  If you might want something, get it at the Expo.  If you change your mind, it's easy enough to return.


mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?


I just wanted to say that the anxiety is normal.  I felt this way a year ago.  


Desdemona924 said:


> I can't offer up much more than to say use these months leading up to race weekend to try things out.


This is tremendous advice.  I learned in marathon training that I had been fueling "wrong" for all my previous half marathon races.  While my fueling had not cost me anything major in all of those races, it probably would have destroyed my dreams of finishing the marathon.  But the runs leading up to the race helped me learn what worked.  


PrincessV said:


> All of this is an individual thing with a gazillion different answers - you'll see. But if we don't share what works for us, you won't get any ideas to start trying things, so I'm happy to add my preferences to the pile!


Absolutely.  And that can make all the difference.  Sometimes my body does not like to eat food before 8:00am.  For obvious reasons this can pose a major problem on race day.  A runner recommended applesauce to me and it worked.  The thing is, I don't really love applesauce.  Well on marathon morning this year, I realized I had a problem.  My stomach was clearly telling me that it did not want applesauce for a 4th consecutive morning.  So while sitting in race retreat, I remembered reading about all the people who love a bagel with creamy peanut butter.  I know the risk of nothing new on race day, but I also knew that my body liked the idea of a bagel with peanut butter and that was a better "risk" than something my stomach did not feel like again.  It worked wonderfully for me.  

Learn what works for you.  Just because it works for me does not mean it will work for you.  But without people sharing their experiences, I may have had a much bigger issue on marathon morning.


Neon Cactus said:


> Yeah, I went there for the Half this year and they let spectators onto Main Street at 5:30 AM. It was awesome, with Main Street and Cinderella's Castle all lit up and they had shops open and food available.


That almost makes me regret signing up for Dopey this year.  But I wasn't going to skip out on the anniversary Goofy medal so I knew before I committed back in February that I was definitely running Goofy so the only debate was Dopey.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

mjcorral said:


> Thanks everyone! Just starting to get anxiety, it's becoming real. Follow up questions- How do you carry your snacks? I have a handheld bottle with a little pouch for my inhaler, ID and such, but is a small belt a good idea? Also what do you eat before long runs and before the actual race?



I wouldn't worry very much about this. It isn't like you are without aid and if you can stomach Powerade, you probably don't need more than a couple gels. My shorts have a few two small side pockets in which I can carry up 4-6 gels if needed and a pouch in back in which I can carry a cliff bar. I rarely eat all of it but I would rather have the food just in case. It is fine, but I just don't use it much. I have considered looking into the Flipbelt or the Nathans version of it. My understanding is that it tends not to bounce around and, as long as you get the right size, it is very comfortable.

Pre-race I always eat the same thing I eat before my long runs during training. So, just try to do whatever you normally do.  Then a little before the start I will either start to drink some gatorade or have a gel.


----------



## mjcorral

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 427638
> 
> The MK doesn't open until 9am on Marathon Sunday and the Balloon ladies will be at Grand Floridian (thus out of MK) by an estimated 8:23am (ETA: or earlier if the marathon is smaller again pushing the balloon ladies start time earlier, I believe it was closer to 6:17am in 2019).  So the race course is cleared from MK before the first day guests are getting in.  But like others have said, DW can cheer from inside MK before the park opens without cheer squad or park tickets.
> 
> Once the race gets closer we can get a general idea of your pace plan and then run the math as to when time wise you'll be at different places on property.


This is super interesting information about the balloon ladies, where did you get it? I can't remember which race, but it was at Disneyland. My friend tends to be near the back of the pack, and she said the balloon ladies were not consistent and were running ahead and stopping etc. Totally freaking out the people afraid of being swept. But I assume the crew is different for Disney World.


----------



## rteetz

mjcorral said:


> This is super interesting information about the balloon ladies, where did you get it? I can't remember which race, but it was at Disneyland. My friend tends to be near the back of the pack, and she said the balloon ladies were not consistent and were running ahead and stopping etc. Totally freaking out the people afraid of being swept. But I assume the crew is different for Disney World.


You can track the balloon ladies. 

Balloon ladies have done plenty of interviews you can find. They will run ahead if they need to go to the bathroom and stuff like that. They also will run if they fall behind their pace. They will slow or stop if they are ahead of their pace.


----------



## IamTrike

All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?  

One of the local races gives out boiled salted potatoes while running.


----------



## opusone

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?



Chicken broth about halfway through the marathon during Ironman Wisconsin... boy, did that hit the spot!  Maybe that counts as liquid and not food, oh well.


----------



## StarGirl11

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?
> 
> One of the local races gives out boiled salted potatoes while running.



That's actually fairly standard in ultras!

Personally? Cake. And I don't mean like a little bit of a cube of cake. No I'm talking a whole slice at one of the aid stations for the 100k I did back in 2015. Admittedly after a certain point in ultras its less about _what _you're eating, as much as the fact your getting fuel in.


----------



## IamTrike

opusone said:


> Chicken broth about halfway through the marathon during Ironman Wisconsin... boy, did that hit the spot!  Maybe that counts as liquid and not food, oh well.



You'd probably get strange looks if you packed Ziploc baggy full of broth in your belt pocket.   That would be fun to take out mid run.



StarGirl11 said:


> That's actually fairly standard in ultras!
> 
> Personally? Cake. And I don't mean like a little bit of a cube of cake. No I'm talking a whole slice at one of the aid stations for the 100k I did back in 2015. Admittedly after a certain point in ultras its less about _what _you're eating, as much as the fact your getting fuel in.


I'm sure that seemed delicious mid way through an ultra.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mjcorral said:


> This is super interesting information about the balloon ladies, where did you get it? I can't remember which race, but it was at Disneyland. My friend tends to be near the back of the pack, and she said the balloon ladies were not consistent and were running ahead and stopping etc. Totally freaking out the people afraid of being swept. But I assume the crew is different for Disney World.


I understand why people are terrified of the balloon ladies, yet I've also seen runners start to panic near the end of a race (as in the last mile or 2) when a balloon lady passes them and attempt to run in the midst of a huge pack of runners bunched together.  I think many runners do not know how the sweep actually works.  If they did, they would be more at ease.  I've heard nearby runners express their terror about being swept and since they're near me and I haven't heard the sweep warning, I know we're safe.  When that occurs, I do try to tell people that we're fine.  



rteetz said:


> Balloon ladies have done plenty of interviews you can find. They will run ahead if they need to go to the bathroom and stuff like that. They also will run if they fall behind their pace. They will slow or stop if they are ahead of their pace.


The balloon ladies and/or pace groups know what they're doing.  If your objective is to finish and you're properly prepared, they will get you to the finish line.  Depending on how fast you actually are, you may have to forego in race photos at Disney, but you will cross that finish line.


----------



## DopeyBadger

mjcorral said:


> This is super interesting information about the balloon ladies, where did you get it? I can't remember which race, but it was at Disneyland. My friend tends to be near the back of the pack, and she said the balloon ladies were not consistent and were running ahead and stopping etc. Totally freaking out the people afraid of being swept. But I assume the crew is different for Disney World.



I think most everyone covered it, but I just used the pace expectation (16 min/mile) and estimated start time (when the marathon was in the 20,000s participants it was around 6:31am for the last runners, but last year with less marathon runners it was around 6:17am).  Then it's simply multiplying pace (16) by distance to specific milestones (like Cinderella's castle at 5.6 miles).  So it's not exact, but a reasonable estimate.  The easiest way on day of is to track them using runner tracking like @rteetz suggested.


----------



## mjcorral

StarGirl11 said:


> That's actually fairly standard in ultras!
> 
> Personally? Cake. And I don't mean like a little bit of a cube of cake. No I'm talking a whole slice at one of the aid stations for the 100k I did back in 2015. Admittedly after a certain point in ultras its less about _what _you're eating, as much as the fact your getting fuel in.


Was that the Blearch run? I believe the aide stations have cake, purple drink, and there are couches along the way


----------



## mr incredibleS1

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?
> 
> One of the local races gives out boiled salted potatoes while running.


Boiled salted potatoes sounds awesome!  at the 2018 Boston Marathon, I was feeling a cramp developing in my calf around the half way point.  I then saw a woman dressed in a bacon costume with a tray of bacon!  I had a piece of bacon, slowed my pace, and was able to finish the race cramp free.  I saw the same woman in the same costume this year.  She didn't have the bacon this year, and said something about it being her husbands fault.  I told her how much I liked it and how it helped, and she said that she will be sure to have some next year!


----------



## StarGirl11

IamTrike said:


> I'm sure that seemed delicious mid way through an ultra.



Yep! Really good cake too. Never thought cake could taste good during a run before then.



mjcorral said:


> Was that the Blearch run? I believe the aide stations have cake, purple drink, and there are couches along the way



Nope! This was an ultra in England. Race to the Stones 100k. They had it at a few of the later aid stations. And the finish. I mainly remember the finish because I think I snarfed down an entire slice before my Dad got the car to where I was.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?
> 
> One of the local races gives out boiled salted potatoes while running.



I got through two Comrades eating salted potatoes. They’re excellent fuel during very long runs. The strangest thing I’ve eaten during a race is meatloaf during the Rocky Raccoon 50-miler many years ago. Sure did hit the spot.


----------



## Kerry1957

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?



This was the food available during a 6/12/24 hour ultra this summer. I only did the 6 hour so a few of the breakfast items were not out yet when I finished.


DrinksSweet FoodsSalty FoodsReal Foods
Water
Ice
Gatorade
Coke
Mt. Dew
Ginger Ale
Dr. Pepper
Diet Dr. Pepper
Sparkling Water
Veggie Broth
Coffee

Butter Cookies
Oreos - Vegan
M&M’s (Peanut)
Nutella
Fig Newtons - Vegan
Twizzlers
Twinkies
Swedish Fish - Vegan
Ice Pops
*Fruit:*

Bananas
Oranges
Watermelon
Grapes

Salt
Potato Chips (Doritos, BBQ Lays, Ruffles)
Crackers (Ritz, Animal) - Vegan
Pretzels
Peanuts
Popcorn
Veggie Straws
Payday Candy
Trail Mix
Pickles - Dill & Sweet
Olives

Potatoes - Vegan
PB & J Sandwich (Grape, Strawberry)
Beans (Black/Refried) - Vegan
Bean Wraps - Vegan
Hummus Wraps - Vegan
Bread
Flour Tortillas - Vegan
Ramen Noodles
Turkey Sandwiches
Pizza - Vegan available
Quesadillas
Pancakes & Syrup
Bacon
Donuts
Cereal


Not sure why, but my favorites were the ramen noodles, bacon, and olives


----------



## Girlworthfightingfor

Hi everyone. 
Hope you all don’t mind if I follow along. Just registered for the Goofy!  This will be my 4th (or 5th, depending on what I do this fall) marathon and I did the Dopey in 2018. Love hearing everyone’s tips and stories!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: For runDisney, I would definitely say my first (and only to date!) marathon in 2018.  It was a pretty perfect first marathon experience.
For just Disney in general, it would be planning our family's first trip in 2014.  We invited our in-laws and my father-in-law (whom I love, but is pretty picky and critical about things) was so impressed with the trip I planned- from our fast passes to food to hotel to dictating what rides we went on when.  He is usually the planner in the family, so he loved just going along for the ride.  He has since emailed different people to tell them to have me plan their Disney trips in the future-haha! Of course the true credit for planning a successful Disney trip is always the disboards!


----------



## flav

IamTrike said:


> All this talk about food makes me wonder what the strangest thing you've ever eaten during a run is?


White wine, then waffle with dessert wine then cheese straws and red wine, all in the first two miles of a half marathon. I passed on the olives because even if I like them, I was afraid of what that mix would do to my stomach. ETA: at 8AM in the morning...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

I attempted to make a table service showdown bracket last night. First, the website we used for the rides tournament is no longer in existence. Second, I started a bracket on another site last night, came back to finish this morning and all my work was gone, so that's going to have to wait.

But Sundays are for Disney marches forward! For this week ... what's the best piece of runDisney advice you've been given or the most valuable thing you've learned? If you don't have any advice to share, what's a runDisney question you have for the group?

This can be anything related to runDisney, from registration, to what to pack, to navigating the expo, to balancing park time with race time, to what to expect on the courses, to how to survive DATW. And don't assume something is common knowledge!

I don't have a ton of advice to dispense, but I think one of the best things I ever did was run the marathon with no headphones/music on. There is so much to see, hear and experience that I really recommend not having any distractions and just taking it all in - even during the stretches outside of the parks. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week ... what's the best piece of runDisney advice you've been given or the most valuable thing you've learned? If you don't have any advice to share, what's a runDisney question you have for the group?


I think like you not running with headphones is solid advice. I haven’t run a single runDisney race with headphones simply because of the atmosphere they have. 

In addition to that I think taking Disney races in and not worrying about time or where you finish is something I have found to enjoy. I have rarely if ever run a disney race for time. For me now it’s all about enjoying myself whether it’s meeting characters, riding attractions, grabbing a in race beverage or whatever else. There is a reason I continue to do these races. There aren’t many experiences you can have like these.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> In addition to that I think taking Disney races in and not worrying about time or where you finish is something I have found to enjoy.



I'm looking forward to trying this for myself. I've always run for time and it's hard for me to just relax and enjoy the run.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: To prepare for any type of weather, things to pack that don't take up much space: foil blankets, garbage bags, and tube socks (cut off for arm sleeves). Even in fair weather, it can feel chilly when standing around in corrals waiting for the start.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: The photographers are near the green pop-up tents. I have some hilarious pics from my first race where I did not realize they were around.


----------



## lhermiston

michigandergirl said:


> SAFD: To prepare for any type of weather, things to pack that don't take up much space: foil blankets, garbage bags, and tube socks (cut off for arm sleeves). Even in fair weather, it can feel chilly when standing around in corrals waiting for the start.



Absolutely this. I'll add that the weather can change - dramatically - in a very short amount of time. Don't pack a week in advance and assume that forecast is going to hold.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I agree with everybody who posted already. Going to add, waiting until after the races to do your park days. My first marathon DH and I decided to take a "light day" at MK the day before, and I wound up on my feet for 9 hours the day before the race. Combine that with being undertrained and my feet hurt before I even started on Sunday morning. YMMV and if you've already done a lot of races and/or aren't planning to "race" the race it might be ok but otherwise, just wait til after.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> But Sundays are for Disney marches forward! For this week ... what's the best piece of runDisney advice you've been given or the most valuable thing you've learned? If you don't have any advice to share, what's a runDisney question you have for the group?



Most of the character stops during the first part of the half will be there during the full too. You can save time on one of the two days by not repeating them should you desire to do so. Also, the Thirsty River bar opens by 730.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I shouldn't need to say this but since I constantly have to remind myself (and still don't learn from my hard-earned lessons):

The races (any race, but rD certainly applies) are so much more fun, fulfilling, anxiety-free, etc. when you have done the proper training. This doesn't mean you need to be at peak-PR condition to have fun; but I think we all know when we're prepared and when we aren't. As someone with far too much experience in the not-prepared camp I can easily say that the more you put in the more you'll get out.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD: Zensah calf sleeves after each race of a challenge or wear them in parks on pre-race days.  Helps you feel fresher and faster for the following days.  Just be mindful of how your legs are responding to them and whether you need to do an on/off sequence every few hours.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Run a race to get a proof of time to submit, if you can. Having that PoT to move you out of the massive corrals in the back and increase the buffer  that you have over the sweepers can go a long way towards reducing the stress of a first major race situation and making character stops less daunting.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SAFD: 
Advice received:  The WWoS section of the marathon does eventually end.  Just be prepared for never ending twists, turns, corners and people walking 2-3 across on the sidewalks.

Advice based on 2019: if you think you might have picked up grit from the WWoS baseball field, take the time to stop and dump your shoes out; doing so might prevent a grit caused blister. Also, a sunscreen stick is worth carrying so that you can keep applying to arms/face/neck.


----------



## Livelovedance

Coming out of lurkdom for this week's SAFD! I'm running Princess weekend (it's the one that works best for my schedule and I do enjoy it) with a goal of eventually running Dopey in the future. I have learned so much from the Disboards and this thread particularly that have prepared me for the runs I have done and will do in the future. I agree with the ones already posted, so I'm going to add a few more pieces of advice I've received that haven't been mentioned yet.

Expo - If you want runDisney merch, as crazy as it is, go to the runDisney merch building first at the expo! Last year at Princess weekend we got there a little late (bus issues), but I still got everything I wanted. The spirit jersey was a popular item and I read later on that a lot of people were disappointed that they sold out (I think on the first day). The lines are incredibly long, but if you're able to go early on the first day you're almost guaranteed to get everything you might want.

Expo - Use your discounts at the runDisney merch registers. I never would have even thought to do this if I didn't see it mentioned here. My first year I prepurchased some items and bought others at the expo. Now I wait because I can save with the AP or DVC discount, and don't pay the online processing fees. There are some items that are prepurchase only (and they don't tell you in advance), but I'm willing to risk it to save with the discounts!

Race Day - Take the first bus in the morning to the race. It means getting up earlier, but you have less risk of getting there late with transportation issues. Once there I can take it easy, get in a character photo line, stretch, etc. As crazy as it gets, having that extra time at the event to prepare is worth it to me!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Been off the Boards for quite awhile but figured it was time to jump back in!  My advice: leave your resort early on race day(s).  There is a lot of temptation to snooze or set the alarm for a bit later.  But I have experienced the stress of trying to get through bag check and then run to the start to not miss my corral.  It can be cold waiting around but so less stressful than standing in the crowds trying to get to the start and realise the early corrals are already heading out.


----------



## IamTrike

I loved all the food related posts.  That's some crazy stuff to eat mid race.  I can't imagine Wine and cheese puffs mid half Marathon. 


SAFD:  I think my big advice for Disney races would be, "be prepared."   Many of us will be travelling hundreds of miles for Disney races, many will be running/multiple days and have other stuff going on.  For me being prepared means:

When I fly running stuff goes in my carry on, most anything else can be replaced in florida shoes might be more difficult.
You never know what the weather is going to be like and it can change,  bring stuff to stay warm, dry and comfortable in the corrals, and spare shoes if you are running more than one day
Figure out recovery strategy that works for you and bring that.   Compression socks, Calf Sleeves, Recovery Sandles, Tights, Ice baths, Epson Salt/Bath Bombs.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
Carry a plastic grocery sack (or a light, compact reusable one) during the race so you have something to put all the stuff in that they are handing you right after you finish.


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD: Find what works best for *you *not what works best for others. Because as I will explain below that's not always one and the same. I've gone against conventional wisdom several times. It wasn't until a recent trainer change up that my Dopey plans started including sims (4 Dopeys without a sim, 5 will have a sim minus the marathon). I was prepped otherwise and had no problems finishing it. 

I'm the one that's in the park post race, every day for the entire weekend. For two reasons, one Marathon weekend is technically my first week of classes. First week is dead as a doornail so I can afford to miss but I sure the heck can't stay beyond. So parks have to happen while I'm doing the races. Also personally actually I think its _*better*_ to go out and go to the parks if you're doing Dopey as long as your tracking your mileage and how much your actually standing around. Why? Because it keeps the lactic acid from building up between races. I've done enough halfs that I can feel when I spent time walking after a race rather than just sitting around. I hurt a lot less if I've been walking then if I haven't. Which is key for the big one. To me Dopey's problem isn't the mileage _its the exhaustion. _Which you can fight easily enough if you make sure you're out of the park by a reasonable time or catching a cat nap after a race. (I personally tend to crash after the 10k for some reason...not the half or full usually (though I have crashed after those before) 9 times out of 10 its the 10k that gets to me)

Also, I'm the type that needs headphones. Doesn't matter what race I'm doing. runDisney or not the headphones are with me. And before anyone says to try it: I lost my headphones with 8 miles left in the marathon this last year. I was _*not *_happy, I was hot and I was cranky and I had lost them just before we turned to do the ESPN zone. Atmosphere did not do anything to help me during the ESPN zone. Great if y'all can go through the entire event without headphones. I found out the hard way I really don't like to. I will if the race bans them. But unless it's an outright ban I'm taking my headphones. I'll take one ear or maybe both ears out in the parks but as soon as we exit the parks the buds go straight back in. But just because no headphones works for other runners doesn't mean it works for everyone. 

Sorry for going off on a tagent.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *Best advice I received was to run your own race. Maybe that means going for a great time, or maybe it means stopping for every photo opp. Maybe it's being quiet and focused, or maybe it means chatting with anyone and everyone around. For me, it means starting out slow and getting into a groove, not worrying about the 95% of other runners who prefer to start fast.

Biggest thing I've learned is that I need a LOT of down time when doing race weekends. Little time in the parks, some socializing with friends, but too much exhausts me, so I have to make sure I limit it and make adequate time for rest and quiet.


----------



## KSellers88

Keels said:


> Had a couple more rooms become available for the room block at Pop ($122/night), if anyone is still looking for a room with our group block! And I still have a couple left at Caribbean Beach ($192/night).





 I may or may not be needing a hotel room, so I wanted to check.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> I attempted to make a table service showdown bracket last night. First, the website we used for the rides tournament is no longer in existence. Second, I started a bracket on another site last night, came back to finish this morning and all my work was gone, so that's going to have to wait.
> 
> But Sundays are for Disney marches forward! For this week ... what's the best piece of runDisney advice you've been given or the most valuable thing you've learned? If you don't have any advice to share, what's a runDisney question you have for the group?
> 
> This can be anything related to runDisney, from registration, to what to pack, to navigating the expo, to balancing park time with race time, to what to expect on the courses, to how to survive DATW. And don't assume something is common knowledge!
> 
> I don't have a ton of advice to dispense, but I think one of the best things I ever did was run the marathon with no headphones/music on. There is so much to see, hear and experience that I really recommend not having any distractions and just taking it all in - even during the stretches outside of the parks.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



My advice is that if the forecast is cold, prepare for weather that is even colder. It isn't that it will be colder, but you sit outside for a REALLY long time and it can chill you to the bone and wear you down before you run a single step. It is for this reason alone that I used to get the race retreat, which to my knowledge they are not having this year. One you start running, the cold is nice, but personally I found the 2-3 hours waiting in the cold to be harder than the actual marathon. I haven't tried it myself yet, but some people get the cheap t-vek disposable suits, which I think are a great idea-effective against the wind, conserves body heat, and at only 5-10 dollars, they are a cheaper route and space saving than buying a ton of cheap or thrift store clothes to shed along the route. This is especially good for those doing Dopey.

You have two choices: don't go to the parks and aim for having better race times with less effort, or just accept that you are going to the parks and that your times will be slower and maybe a little more of a struggle. The first year, after a long time away from running, I way over did it every day before the marathon and suffered for it. Another year I didn't go to the parks that much and my time wasn't that much better, but it was a little easier. Since then, I plan to walk all day and go race. So, I add walking into my training schedule months before and just accept that Disney will not be my "A" race.  I am going to Disney to have fun and save my PR races for other situations. For me, just accepting this helped me to relax and just enjoy the weekends much more instead of fretting about the weather, how my legs feel, how will I feel after the race, with my family get bored because I "need" to take it easy, etc. For me, marathon weekend is like a party where I happen to also be running. If it is your first marathon, however, I totally understand if none of this applies to you. The first time can just be a physical and mental struggle to conceive of completing a distance that far, but once you have done it a few times, I think it is more enjoyable to just let go of that anxiety.

Last thing piece of advice is for those who do not get a Proof of Time but know they will be faster than 5:30: Know the points in the race where you can easily pass people with less aggravation and less physical effort. Don't try to pass everyone during the first mile, instead use it to warm up wait until you get the entire highway on WDW Drive towards Magic Kingdom and then just settle into your normal pace. Also, know that when you get closer to the TTC, you will want to wait to pass until after you get past the Polynesian and make the turn off. After that, it usually opens up until the weird out and back (which is a bit cramped), and then after it gets progressively easier to pass for the rest of the marathon.


----------



## tigger536

My advice: 

1. Get a POT if you can.
2. Bring cheap gloves even if the forecast is warm (this can change on a dime).
3. Have fun/ take pictures/ ride rides/ drink as much as your pace allows. Disney races are not for time (at least IMO). Run other races for that business.


----------



## StarGirl11

Since I was dealing with some of this, this morning one more piece of advice. I have no clue if anyone else here deals with it but maybe someone does or knows someone who does. So I'm still going to share this.

_Please, _if you have a medical condition that you think will be impacted by racing please contact runDisney to see if they can help in some form. Most major races have someone to deal with those who have temp or permanent disabilities and most are pretty good at their job. This includes runDisney. Depending on the issue and the needs depends on how they can help. But talking as someone whose done races before and after starting to deal with a persistent medical issue and talking to race people seeing if the race people can help really can improve your race experience if you need additional help on race mornings. Swallow the pride and email them, if they can help you you'll be glad you did.

This all came up because I was dealing with Marine Corps this morning. Unfortunately, the surgery I had in July which banned me from running for 3 straight weeks while my leg healed combined with the seeming ever-growing problem of my balance liking to randomly take vacations means I could no longer get to a 12:30 pace for the 50k reliably. Marine Corps granted me a medical exemption based on the information I gave them to downgrade me to the full marathon (a 13:45 pace which I can maintain even with the issue starting up).

Also I say most since I've had to deal with people who are supposed to be in chage of AWDs before who I seriously wonder if they ever do their jobs...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

StarGirl11 said:


> Also personally actually I think its _*better*_ to go out and go to the parks if you're doing Dopey as long as your tracking your mileage and how much your actually standing around. Why? Because it keeps the lactic acid from building up between races. I've done enough halfs that I can feel when I spent time walking after a race rather than just sitting around. I hurt a lot less if I've been walking then if I haven't. Which is key for the big one.


I agree.  It took me less time to recover from all the Dopey soreness than it did from a local half marathon in which I did not go to the parks after the race.  I was no longer sore from Dopey by the Wednesday after the marathon.  Now at the same time, I tour the parks very differently before races.  No long lines no matter how much I love the ride in question, frequent and lengthy sit breaks if I need to, and an early night.  

Again, though each runner needs to learn what works best for them.  


I've received so much good advice regarding running that it's very difficult to narrow it down to a single best piece, so here's mine in no particular order.

1.  Carry my own hydration.  Disney can run out, even if only temporarily.  And sometimes I need to wet my throat to avoid coughing while my body adjusts to the early morning.  Carrying my own hydration has literally prevented me from having much greater problems early on in races.  

2.  Run my race.  Run at the pace I trained for and do not caught up in the excitement and not run faster than I'm actually able.  Likewise, learn what is actually in me on race day.  Sometimes that means accepting that my best pace that day is a lot slower than I want.  My most difficult half marathon was my last race before Dopey.  But I learned invaluable lessons that day that resulted in a far better marathon experience because I did not repeat the mistakes.

3.  Train, practice, train, practice, train.  It may seem self explanatory, but I learned during marathon training that my half marathon in race fueling had been insufficient from the very beginning.  It never cost me in the half distance, but was proving problematic in training.  And when mile 22 of the marathon came, I told myself that all those days when I wanted to be lazy, but went out anyways and put in those 4 mile runs were going to make all the difference now.  I could run 4.2 miles because I had been running 4 miles 3-4 days a week for months.  

4.  If you're reading this, maybe you already know this part, but I'll say it here in case anyone is lurking.  Join a running community.  An online one such as this one here is just fine.  Join the community and don't be afraid to ask questions.  You will learn from others.  I never would have even attempted the marathon if not for people showing me a path to the marathon that I could handle.  And when my confidence fell part in marathon training after a series of bad runs, I knew I could be open and honest about what I felt and would received the feedback I needed.  

5.  Don't count the miles and learn the Jedi mind tricks needed to distract your brain.  I found that long runs were much less difficult when I stopped counting miles.  Or as the Star Tours luggage droid says "clear the thought, clear the bag."  When a mile marker came, I would acknowledge it and move on.  

6.  Your mind is stronger than you realize.  So when your body starts to feel fatigued, realize that your brain is in control and literally tell your body that you've got this and you will keep going.  If you allow your mind to feel like you're done, then your body will quickly agree.  Now I'm not advocating that you run through serious injury or risk of heat stroke, heat exhaustion, et all.  Just learn to listen to your body and know the difference between "I'm tired and want to go back to bed" versus "there is something wrong right now that needs to be addressed."


----------



## SarahDisney

Love all the advice so far (even though I'd never run without headphones ... I love that some people do!).

Here's are additions:
- Don't expect to have a perfect experience. Most likely, something will go wrong. Things will not be exactly as you plan them to be. Know that that's a possibility and be okay with it. You can have a great experience even if things are not perfect.
- When you're packing, lay out your entire race outfit, including clothing, socks, shoes, hydration/fueling, and pack it all together. That way you give yourself the best chance of not forgetting something important. Don't be like me and forget your marathon water bottle (those of you who were on last year's thread may remember how that went ... still can't believe I survived the 10K while sick, panicking, and on like 2 hours of sleep).
- Take advantage of the fact that volunteers will refill your water bottle at water stops. You can take water and refill at the stations, Give yourself the best shot at being hydrated - if you run with a water bottle, it's better to have water in your bottle and not need it than to need water between stops and not have it.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Try as hard as you can to enjoy the experience. It may be really cold or really hot. It’s going to crowded. Do what you can to make the most of it. It could be stopping for a character, running without headphones, or just starting a conversation with someone while you are in the corrals. To me, it doesn’t get much better than running down Main Street or running around world showcase. So just embrace the suck because we know it can happen to anyone and enjoy the ride.


----------



## LdyStormy76

SarahDisney said:


> - Take advantage of the fact that volunteers will refill your water bottle at water stops. You can take water and refill at the stations, Give yourself the best shot at being hydrated - if you run with a water bottle, it's better to have water in your bottle and not need it than to need water between stops and not have it.



As an add on to Sarah’s comment, practice refilling the bottle while moving. It might take a few tries to become comfortable with opening, filing and reclosing while moving. I find I do better when I can grab a cup and top off my bottle while moving, but there are times the only option is to pause while a volunteer pours water in.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Sleepless Knight said:


> 5. Don't count the miles and learn the Jedi mind tricks needed to distract your brain.
> 6. Your mind is stronger than you realize.


+1 on 5 an 6! Not that 1-4 aren't valid, but 5 & 6 get down to the mental strength needed to finish a marathon.


----------



## kirstie101

Loving all these pearls of wisdom! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Andie16

I’ve learned to idiot proof the race day morning routine as much as possible to allow for 2:30am grogginess. Says the person who brewed a cup of hotel room coffee directly on the tray, with no mug to catch it


----------



## SarahDisney

Andie16 said:


> I’ve learned to idiot proof the race day morning routine as much as possible to allow for 2:30am grogginess. Says the person who brewed a cup of hotel room coffee directly on the tray, with no mug to catch it



You're better than I am. The morning of the 5K last year I got back to my hotel and was complaining to the concierge (I was staying club level) about the lack of coffee pre-race ... and then she reminded me that there's a Keurig in the room. I was too tired to notice the coffee maker in my room.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: Really love the advice given so far.  This is why I can't plan a runDisney weekend without these boards!  Since most of the more important ones to me have been covered, I will just say to keep a big measure of gratitude in your pocket for what you are able to experience.  There are a bunch of things that can set your teeth on edge during a runDisney race (the crowded sections of the course! the inconsiderate runners! the aches and pains you may be experiencing! the crazy early hours!), that I always try and remember how special this experience really is.  Having a body that can run and train and get us through those miles is no small feat.  Add to that, getting to do it in our happy place where we have so many wonderful memories is pretty dang cool.  That's not to say that we can't complain when runDisney doesn't live up to its own standards, but keeping everything in perspective always helps me have a better race!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SarahDisney said:


> - Don't expect to have a perfect experience. Most likely, something will go wrong. Things will not be exactly as you plan them to be. Know that that's a possibility and be okay with it. You can have a great experience even if things are not perfect.


Great point!  I believe an important element of training is learning how to respond when a training run gets difficult or something goes awry.


OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> +1 on 5 an 6! Not that 1-4 aren't valid, but 5 & 6 get down to the mental strength needed to finish a marathon.


I give you and @DopeyBadger tremendous credit for helping me learn how to cope mentally with what the marathon would entail.  For good measure the night before the marathon, I listened to an interview with U.S. Olympic marathoner and 2016 Olympic Marathon top 10 finisher Jared Ward about the mental aspect.  He noted a case where an experienced marathoner pulled off an incredible feat in brutal heat because their mind carried them past the breaking point.  I think he said that if your mind gives up, then your body will follow suit quickly.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SarahDisney said:


> - Don't expect to have a perfect experience. Most likely, something will go wrong. Things will not be exactly as you plan them to be. Know that that's a possibility and be okay with it. You can have a great experience even if things are not perfect.



I think this is a great SAFD question. To add to this idea, find what works for you during training, but keep in mind everyone's suggestions here as they may come in handy. For my first DM, I ended up having some gastro issues and couldn't keep my gels down. I remember reading here someone suggesting walking the water stations. Disney provides gatorade (or similar, can't remember the exact brand) then water at each station. Remember this idea was a life saver. For the second half of the race I walked each station taking one or two sips of the gatorade followed by some water and I managed to finish.

To make my advice more succinct: don't do anything new on race day unless your body rejects the old. Remember the advice you read here.


----------



## IamTrike

Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.  

The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?


----------



## SheHulk

IamTrike said:


> Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.
> 
> The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?


 I half this is is a good idea and half think it's more trouble than it's worth... Now, an inflatable E-Z chair...


----------



## IamTrike

SheHulk said:


> I half this is is a good idea and half think it's more trouble than it's worth... Now, an inflatable E-Z chair...


Yeah, I've been thinking that would mean hauling it on the walk to the bus, then the long walk from the bus out to the corrals only to be able to sit in it for a little bit.  I guess the value would depend on how long it takes from when you get in the corral to when it starts moving.


----------



## Desdemona924

Sleepless Knight said:


> Absolutely. And that can make all the difference. Sometimes my body does not like to eat food before 8:00am. For obvious reasons this can pose a major problem on race day. A runner recommended applesauce to me and it worked. The thing is, I don't really love applesauce. Well on marathon morning this year, I realized I had a problem. My stomach was clearly telling me that it did not want applesauce for a 4th consecutive morning. So while sitting in race retreat, I remembered reading about all the people who love a bagel with creamy peanut butter. I know the risk of nothing new on race day, but I also knew that my body liked the idea of a bagel with peanut butter and that was a better "risk" than something my stomach did not feel like again. It worked wonderfully for me.
> 
> Learn what works for you. Just because it works for me does not mean it will work for you. But without people sharing their experiences, I may have had a much bigger issue on marathon morning.





IamTrike said:


> Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.
> 
> The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?



I have not done anything inflatable, but I have done a blanket. My husband and I looked ridiculous this past January when it was so warm, carrying blankets to the bus, but it was nice to sit on something a little softer than the ground. Also, a lot easier than an inflatable to carry about. I'm a person that is going to the corrals as soon as they open, so I get a little more time to sit than someone who waits until the last second to hop in.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

IamTrike said:


> Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.
> 
> The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?


I have taken a small towel to the corral—just something big enough to keep from sitting on the cold ground (and to protect my race costume from snags and dirt).


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I’ve seen people take the resort towels, which is not okay. Just bring an old one from home. It’s never bad to have a towel pre-race, anyway. (And if you have your towel, people will assume you have everything you need....)


----------



## tigger536

Unless its raining, that seems like overkill.  Maybe take a mylar, that way you can use it for cold and for ground cover.


----------



## ANIM8R

IamTrike said:


> Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.
> 
> The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?



Bouncy castle!!!


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Lurker answer to SAFD: take a cheap 2-3 buck fleece blanket with you. It can be a cape, kilt, padded seat, changing room, pillow, etc.

Not as easy for those that fly since they are pretty bulky.


----------



## IamTrike

Desdemona924 said:


> I have not done anything inflatable, but I have done a blanket. My husband and I looked ridiculous this past January when it was so warm, carrying blankets to the bus, but it was nice to sit on something a little softer than the ground. Also, a lot easier than an inflatable to carry about. I'm a person that is going to the corrals as soon as they open, so I get a little more time to sit than someone who waits until the last second to hop in.


 I've done blankets (both cheap fleece and mylar, but neither made sitting on the pavement much softer) 


princesspirateandrunner said:


> I have taken a small towel to the corral—just something big enough to keep from sitting on the cold ground (and to protect my race costume from snags and dirt).


A friend took a fleece bath robe from the thrift store.   I think that's similar to the towel. 


tigger536 said:


> Unless its raining, that seems like overkill.  Maybe take a mylar, that way you can use it for cold and for ground cover.


They're also cheap and easy to store.  I brought enough that I was giving them out pre race a couple of years ago


OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Lurker answer to SAFD: take a cheap 2-3 buck fleece blanket with you. It can be a cape, kilt, padded seat, changing room, pillow, etc.
> 
> Not as easy for those that fly since they are pretty bulky.


  I've found cheap fleeces at walmart but they were usually a little more than that


----------



## drummerwife

IamTrike said:


> I've found cheap fleeces at walmart but they were usually a little more than that


IKEA has one that’s a bit bigger then the Walmart ones for $2.49. I use them for every race.


----------



## IamTrike

drummerwife said:


> IKEA has one that’s a bit bigger then the Walmart ones for $2.49. I use them for every race.


Now that's a good tip.  Our closest Ikea is about  2 and a half hours away though.   Do you know if the one in orlando stocks them too?


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

IamTrike said:


> I've found cheap fleeces at walmart but they were usually a little more than that


Quickly checked online, and yeah, fleece blankets seem more in the 9-10 buck range.

The ones I've found for 2-3 dollars are always on and endcap, like they're some kind of special deal.

Or maybe fleeces are becoming extinct and therefor blankets made from their fur are more expensive.


----------



## drummerwife

IamTrike said:


> Now that's a good tip.  Our closest Ikea is about  2 and a half hours away though.   Do you know if the one in orlando stocks them too?


Unfortunately I don’t know anything about the Orlando store. We drive so I bring them with us. The store here in DC does stock them year round so maybe it’s a regular item.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

One option might be to buy a couple of yards of fleece at a fabric store. It’s usually on sale by January, and many stores—like Joanne’s—usually have a coupon you can apply.


----------



## bovie

princesspirateandrunner said:


> One option might be to buy a couple of yards of fleece at a fabric store. It’s usually on sale by January, and many stores—like Joanne’s—usually have a coupon you can apply.



I’ve totally done this. A 1-2 yard fleece remnant is super cheap and can go from cushion to blanket.


----------



## aalvis

Sleepless Knight said:


> I agree.  It took me less time to recover from all the Dopey soreness than it did from a local half marathon in which I did not go to the parks after the race.  I was no longer sore from Dopey by the Wednesday after the marathon.  Now at the same time, I tour the parks very differently before races.  No long lines no matter how much I love the ride in question, frequent and lengthy sit breaks if I need to, and an early night.
> 
> Again, though each runner needs to learn what works best for them.
> 
> 
> I've received so much good advice regarding running that it's very difficult to narrow it down to a single best piece, so here's mine in no particular
> 
> 5.  Don't count the miles and learn the Jedi mind tricks needed to distract your brain.  I found that long runs were much less difficult when I stopped counting miles.  Or as the Star Tours luggage droid says "clear the thought, clear the bag."  When a mile marker came, I would acknowledge it and move on.



This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!


----------



## Mumof4mice

I read somewhere that you can wear old clothes that you're planning to donate to goodwill over your race gear and discard the outer layers just before the race starts. If this is the case, two layers of track suits/PJs should provide warmth as well as cushioning.

For those who have done this, are there donation bins set up in the corrals?


----------



## JulieODC

Mumof4mice said:


> I read somewhere that you can wear old clothes that you're planning to donate to goodwill over your race gear and discard the outer layers just before the race starts. If this is the case, two layers of track suits/PJs should provide warmth as well as cushioning.
> 
> For those who have done this, are there donation bins set up in the corrals?



I don’t think I’ve seen actual bins (but maybe that’s new?) - but I think volunteers come and pick up the items that were tossed near the corrals after the runners are all off.


----------



## Mumof4mice

JulieODC said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen actual bins (but maybe that’s new?) - but I think volunteers come and pick up the items that were tossed near the corrals after the runners are all off.


Thanks.  So, hang near the sides and toss the clothes over the fence/into the bushes?  Just to be sure the discarded clothes won't trip over another runner.


----------



## JulieODC

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks.  So, hang near the sides and toss the clothes over the fence/into the bushes?  Just to be sure the discarded clothes won't trip over another runner.



Exactly. If it’s too chilly to discard at the start, you can also toss off to the side partway in, and I believe items also get picked up along the course.


----------



## IamTrike

aalvis said:


> This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!



Do you have a mantra?   Something positive you can say to yourself.    I read somewhere for them to be effective that you want them to be positive affirmation.     So  "I can do this" is better than "I won't give up".



JulieODC said:


> Exactly. If it’s too chilly to discard at the start, you can also toss off to the side partway in, and I believe items also get picked up along the course.


Yup.  They pickup the clothes dropped along the course and donate them.    I usually have a pile of stuff that I'm planning on donating to goodwill and I bring a bunch of it to keep warm in the corrals.  I augment that with stuff from the local thrift store.   Fleece Pajamas work well as do thick bathrobes.   If you wear pajama or sweatpants you want to make sure that you can get them off easily so you might want to slit the bottoms up a little so you can get them off without taking off your shoes.


----------



## Mumof4mice

IamTrike said:


> If you wear pajama or sweatpants you want to make sure that you can get them off easily so you might want to slit the bottoms up a little so you can get them off without taking off your shoes.



 Uh huh.  Quick-release pants.  

This is actually a really good tip.  Thanks!


----------



## aalvis

IamTrike said:


> Do you have a mantra?   Something positive you can say to yourself.    I read somewhere for them to be effective that you want them to be positive affirmation.     So  "I can do this" is better than "I won't give up".



Right now, my mantra is "You got this!"


----------



## DopeyBadger

aalvis said:


> This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!



I think all of my mind tricks stem from one central principle.  I'm a firm believer in the Psychobiological Model of Endurance by Samuele Marcora.  Boiled down into a very simplistic explanation.

-You are guided by a motivation to complete a task.
-When you are in the process of completing a task you are giving a certain and perceived effort.
-If you lose motivation for completing a task your perception of effort increases.  Such that the task becomes no more physically difficult than it was, but rather with the loss of motivation it feels harder.

To overcome this, you must remain motivated to completing the task and stay positive.  So I do everything in my power to avoid negative thoughts when in the middle of a race.  Some common things that come up mentally that may or may not lead to negative thoughts:

-I'm off pace.  To solve this one, consider racing blind by effort alone instead.  It's important to train this way in some manners before trying to use it in racing.
-I only ran X distance in training and I just passed that mile marker.  So everything I do from here until the end of the race is new territory.  To solve this one, instead of using X as a means to say I've never done this distance before.  Consider instead thinking of the total race distance - X and then start counting from there.  For instance, your longest training run for a 26.2 mile race is 15 miles.  Instead of counting up the miles from 1 to 15, and realizing that 16 is a new mile.  Try starting the count from mile 11 instead.  Miles 0-11 are just the WU.  Consider now that you are fully rested and tapered unlike in training.  So once you reach mile 11, it's really like reaching mile 0 of your 15 mile training run.  You've done that before, so now just do it again.  Alternatively break the race up into chunks like 4 x 6.5 miles or 6 x 4.5 miles.
-Avoid thinking about training choices mid-race.  Don't dwell on pre-race injuries or sickness or an inability to complete your training 100%.  Leave the reassessing of training strategies until after the race is over.
-Also, avoid thinking about any bad choices during the race.  Immediately regret not taking in more water at the last aid station?  Don't dwell on it.  Try to be like negativity teflon.  Nothing that happens to you on course is something to think negatively about.  Think about all the postive reasons you initially chose as a reason to do this race.

The goal is to try and stay mentally positive and motivated.

Longer explantation of Psychobiological Model:


Spoiler: Psychobiological Model



*Psychobiological Model: The desire, the motivation, and the ability to block it out!*

Alright, so we've got our speed cap (VO2max), our pace before we crash (Lactate Threshold), and our ability to hold the pace prior to crashing (Running Economy), but what happens after the crash begins. Well, I think the Psychobiological model of endurance running can help explain that:

The Psychobiological model is an effort-based decision model based on motivational intensity theory. The model states there are five factors that primarily determine regulation of pacing.

1) Perception of effort
2) Potential motivation
3) Knowledge of distance/time to cover
4) Knowledge of distance/time remaining
5) Previous experience/memory of perception of effort during exercise of varying intensity and duration

The potential motivation is defined, as the maximum effort a person is willing to exert to meet a certain task. The motivational intensity is the amount of effort that people actually expend to meet that task. The combination of these two ideas into the Motivational Intensity Theory creates the framework for why an individual will continue in a task: either the level of potential motivation hasn’t been reached or the task is still viewed as possible. A person will disengage from the task when either the perception of effort outweighs the potential motivation or the person believes they are physically unable to maintain the task (believed to maxed effort).

So what does this mean? Well we can have two people with the same LT pace. They can have equivalent economy and equivalent VO2max and yet they STILL might not finish at the same pace. Why? Because one is more WILLING to tolerate the pain/level of fatigue they're feeling. They might both be at a lactate concentration of 3.5 mmol/L (normal is around 1.0) and yet runner A might have a higher motivational reason for running and thus is willing to tolerate the feeling of 3.5 mmol/L of fatigue by products more so than runner B. Runner A keeps maintaining pace and Runner B succumbs to the feeling of fatigue and slows down.

So can we train our bodies to become more resistant to the feeling of fatigue? Can we alter our perception of effort and thus maintain this higher pain threshold? Yes, you can.

_Dampeners of Perception of Effort (Factor 1)_

Music
Essentially, it has been shown in many studies that by having music that is enjoyed, self-selected, and has a high bpm the overall perception of effort is decreased. This decreased perception of effort was connected with increased ability when used during races below the anaerobic threshold. I believe this is because in a 5K the physical limitations are what they are and the dampening of effort is ineffective. However, prior to a 5K using amping up music works by raising self confidence and HR. So pump up the jams and you'll reduce your perception of effort. You can run faster listening to music you like that has a high beats per minute.

Caffeine
Apparently an antagonist of adenosine which has a significant number of receptors in the brain that are responsible for sleep, memory, learning and cognition. Since caffeine occupies these receptors without actually activating them it is hypothesized that the perception of effort during endurance events is dampened and performance increases. An 11.2% improvement in performance was seen with a decreased perception of effort by using caffeine during running.

Self Talk
When one repeats positive messages to themselves its been shown to improve a test to exhaustion by almost 17%. So keep reminding yourself when you're running how awesome you're doing. Keep blocking out those negative thoughts. This is the main reason I race blind. I like to keep everything positive and I know from my personal experience that if I have GPS feedback on HR or pace that I'll freak out and start to have negative thoughts. By running blind I withhold that information from myself and thus keep those positive thoughts flowing.

_Amplifiers of Perception of Effort (Factor 1)_

Mental Fatigue
A study was conducted on cyclists that had to perform one of two simple tests. For a period of time prior to cycling the subjects had to state the color of the word. In group A, the color of the word matched the actual word (Word Blue was written in Blue ink), whereas the second group the word blue did not necessarily appear in the color blue. The second group was more mentally challenging, but in the grand scheme of mental tasks was not overly difficult. While the rate at which perception of effort increased equally, the starting point was significantly higher in the group who had to complete the “harder” mental task even though that task had no additional physical component. The harder mental task caused a decrease in performance by about 4% from the easier mental task. It is hypothesized that this harder mental task works in the same area of the brain as adenosine, which might explain the possible increase in perception of effort.

There was also another study similar to this one that put elites against normal cyclists. The small twist was adding in if the word was "red" it always had the answer of red regardless of the color of the word. So, it was like a third variable thrown at the cyclists. The elites were able to answer more words correctly, do it faster, and then afterwards had little to no difference between the easy task and hard task on its affect of a ride to exhaustion. Yet the normal person was slower on these tasks, got more wrong, and showed a large difference in how they responded on the cycle to exhaustion with after the easy task they performed better than after the hard task. So not only were the elite cyclists better cyclists, but they showed the ability to handle mental fatigue better than the normal cyclists.

So what does it mean for me and how can I use this information?

You can potentially decrease the perception of effort by:

-Listening to music you enjoy, makes you happy, and has a higher bpm.
-Use caffeine during exercise (I won’t do this one because caffeine gives me a headache).
-During the entire event use positive thinking. Consistently tell yourself how awesome you are and how awesome you are doing. If a negative thought comes in your head “Why did I sign up for this?” try to counter balance it with positive thoughts. Remember why you signed up for this. Remember how proud you are making someone in your life. Remember that you are rocking this!
-Reduce the amount of things you are thinking about prior to and during running. Set out your clothes in advance. Plan your driving route. Reduce your mental gymnastics by pre-planning as much as possible.

What about the other factors?
Potential Motivation
-One of my biggest motivators is trying to beat others. But something I’ve found for myself is this is self-dampened when there is a staggered start. It’s hard to know whether the person passing you is actually beating you or not because maybe they started ahead of you or behind you. But in a single start race it’s more likely when someone passes you they are actually head of you time wise as well. Are you going for that BQ? Are you going for a new PR? Do you have another race in three weeks and you're wiling to bag this one when it's not going well (a loss in motivation)?

Knowledge of Distance/Time to cover (Factor 3)
-This is hard to manipulate in an actual race because in almost all scenarios you usually know the duration/distance that is going to be covered.

Knowledge of Distance/Time remaining (Factor 4)
-I believe in running by effort and thus ignoring how you’ve been performing. I feel like in the past I have been overly negative during running when a mile split comes in at an unexpected slower pace. In this negative loop this causes me to start thinking about alternative finishing times. Then your goals start to slip away and your motivation wains. Without your motivation your perception of effort increases and makes everything feel harder than it would have been. As you can see I feel these are all connected in a cascade of events. To combat this, I ignore how I’ve been doing and just keep positive thoughts telling myself that I’m crushing it.

Previous experience/memory of perception of effort during exercise of varying intensity and duration (Factor 5)
-This one is physical and mental in my opinion. I believe this is where the training aspect of running comes in physically. The fitter you get the easier something feels. What was once tough is easier because your level of perception of effort has changed for that level of fitness.
-I follow this by trying to memorize what every run feels like. What does an easy run feel like? What does a marathon tempo feel like? What does a long run feel like? What does a full sprint feel like?
-Once you get to race day keep reminding yourself that this race is actually easier then some of your training runs. Keep telling yourself this is not that bad compared to that one training run you did.



Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post



Mumof4mice said:


> For those who have done this, are there donation bins set up in the corrals?



I have seen clothing bins before, but I don't remember what year it was and whether they were still doing it.  They had a clothing symbol on them and looked a little different than trash cans.  But worst comes to worst, just throw it over the edge of the corral out of the walking space and you should be good to go.


----------



## aalvis

DopeyBadger said:


> I think all of my mind tricks stem from one central principle.  I'm a firm believer in the Psychobiological Model of Endurance by Samuele Marcora.  Boiled down into a very simplistic explanation.
> 
> -You are guided by a motivation to complete a task.
> -When you are in the process of completing a task you are giving a certain and perceived effort.
> -If you lose motivation for completing a task your perception of effort increases.  Such that the task becomes no physically more difficult than it was, but rather with the loss of motivation it feels harder.
> 
> To overcome this, you must remain motivated to completing the task and stay positive.  So I do everything in my power to avoid negative thoughts when in the middle of a race.  Some common things that come up mentally that may or may not lead to negative thoughts:
> 
> -I'm off pace.  To solve this one, consider racing blind by effort alone instead.  It's important to train this way in some manners before trying to use it in racing.
> -I only ran X distance in training and I just passed that mile marker.  So everything I do from here until the end of the race is new territory.  To solve this one, instead of using X as a means to say I've never done this distance before.  Consider instead thinking of the total race distance - X and then start counting from there.  For instance, your longest training run for a 26.2 mile race is 15 miles.  Instead of counting up the miles from 1 to 15, and realizing that 16 is a new mile.  Try starting the count from mile 11 instead.  Miles 0-11 are just the WU.  Consider now that you are fully rested and tapered unlike in training.  So once you reach mile 11, it's really like reaching mile 0 of your 15 mile training run.  You've done that before, so now just do it again.  Alternatively break the race up into chunks like 4 x 6.5 miles or 6 x 4.5 miles.
> -Avoid thinking about training choices mid-race.  Don't dwell on pre-race injuries or sickness or an inability to complete your training 100%.  Leave the reassessing of training strategies until after the race is over.
> -Also, avoid thinking about any bad choices during the race.  Immediately regret not taking in more water at the last aid station?  Don't dwell on it.  Try to be like negativity teflon.  Nothing that happens to you on course is something to think negatively about.  Think about all the postive reasons you initially chose as a reason to do this race.
> 
> The goal is to try and stay mentally positive and motivated.
> 
> Longer explantation of Psychobiological Model:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Psychobiological Model
> 
> 
> 
> *Psychobiological Model: The desire, the motivation, and the ability to block it out!*
> 
> Alright, so we've got our speed cap (VO2max), our pace before we crash (Lactate Threshold), and our ability to hold the pace prior to crashing (Running Economy), but what happens after the crash begins. Well, I think the Psychobiological model of endurance running can help explain that:
> 
> The Psychobiological model is an effort-based decision model based on motivational intensity theory. The model states there are five factors that primarily determine regulation of pacing.
> 
> 1) Perception of effort
> 2) Potential motivation
> 3) Knowledge of distance/time to cover
> 4) Knowledge of distance/time remaining
> 5) Previous experience/memory of perception of effort during exercise of varying intensity and duration
> 
> The potential motivation is defined, as the maximum effort a person is willing to exert to meet a certain task. The motivational intensity is the amount of effort that people actually expend to meet that task. The combination of these two ideas into the Motivational Intensity Theory creates the framework for why an individual will continue in a task: either the level of potential motivation hasn’t been reached or the task is still viewed as possible. A person will disengage from the task when either the perception of effort outweighs the potential motivation or the person believes they are physically unable to maintain the task (believed to maxed effort).
> 
> So what does this mean? Well we can have two people with the same LT pace. They can have equivalent economy and equivalent VO2max and yet they STILL might not finish at the same pace. Why? Because one is more WILLING to tolerate the pain/level of fatigue they're feeling. They might both be at a lactate concentration of 3.5 mmol/L (normal is around 1.0) and yet runner A might have a higher motivational reason for running and thus is willing to tolerate the feeling of 3.5 mmol/L of fatigue by products more so than runner B. Runner A keeps maintaining pace and Runner B succumbs to the feeling of fatigue and slows down.
> 
> So can we train our bodies to become more resistant to the feeling of fatigue? Can we alter our perception of effort and thus maintain this higher pain threshold? Yes, you can.
> 
> _Dampeners of Perception of Effort (Factor 1)_
> 
> Music
> Essentially, it has been shown in many studies that by having music that is enjoyed, self-selected, and has a high bpm the overall perception of effort is decreased. This decreased perception of effort was connected with increased ability when used during races below the anaerobic threshold. I believe this is because in a 5K the physical limitations are what they are and the dampening of effort is ineffective. However, prior to a 5K using amping up music works by raising self confidence and HR. So pump up the jams and you'll reduce your perception of effort. You can run faster listening to music you like that has a high beats per minute.
> 
> Caffeine
> Apparently an antagonist of adenosine which has a significant number of receptors in the brain that are responsible for sleep, memory, learning and cognition. Since caffeine occupies these receptors without actually activating them it is hypothesized that the perception of effort during endurance events is dampened and performance increases. An 11.2% improvement in performance was seen with a decreased perception of effort by using caffeine during running.
> 
> Self Talk
> When one repeats positive messages to themselves its been shown to improve a test to exhaustion by almost 17%. So keep reminding yourself when you're running how awesome you're doing. Keep blocking out those negative thoughts. This is the main reason I race blind. I like to keep everything positive and I know from my personal experience that if I have GPS feedback on HR or pace that I'll freak out and start to have negative thoughts. By running blind I withhold that information from myself and thus keep those positive thoughts flowing.
> 
> _Amplifiers of Perception of Effort (Factor 1)_
> 
> Mental Fatigue
> A study was conducted on cyclists that had to perform one of two simple tests. For a period of time prior to cycling the subjects had to state the color of the word. In group A, the color of the word matched the actual word (Word Blue was written in Blue ink), whereas the second group the word blue did not necessarily appear in the color blue. The second group was more mentally challenging, but in the grand scheme of mental tasks was not overly difficult. While the rate at which perception of effort increased equally, the starting point was significantly higher in the group who had to complete the “harder” mental task even though that task had no additional physical component. The harder mental task caused a decrease in performance by about 4% from the easier mental task. It is hypothesized that this harder mental task works in the same area of the brain as adenosine, which might explain the possible increase in perception of effort.
> 
> There was also another study similar to this one that put elites against normal cyclists. The small twist was adding in if the word was "red" it always had the answer of red regardless of the color of the word. So, it was like a third variable thrown at the cyclists. The elites were able to answer more words correctly, do it faster, and then afterwards had little to no difference between the easy task and hard task on its affect of a ride to exhaustion. Yet the normal person was slower on these tasks, got more wrong, and showed a large difference in how they responded on the cycle to exhaustion with after the easy task they performed better than after the hard task. So not only were the elite cyclists better cyclists, but they showed the ability to handle mental fatigue better than the normal cyclists.
> 
> So what does it mean for me and how can I use this information?
> 
> You can potentially decrease the perception of effort by:
> 
> -Listening to music you enjoy, makes you happy, and has a higher bpm.
> -Use caffeine during exercise (I won’t do this one because caffeine gives me a headache).
> -During the entire event use positive thinking. Consistently tell yourself how awesome you are and how awesome you are doing. If a negative thought comes in your head “Why did I sign up for this?” try to counter balance it with positive thoughts. Remember why you signed up for this. Remember how proud you are making someone in your life. Remember that you are rocking this!
> -Reduce the amount of things you are thinking about prior to and during running. Set out your clothes in advance. Plan your driving route. Reduce your mental gymnastics by pre-planning as much as possible.
> 
> What about the other factors?
> Potential Motivation
> -One of my biggest motivators is trying to beat others. But something I’ve found for myself is this is self-dampened when there is a staggered start. It’s hard to know whether the person passing you is actually beating you or not because maybe they started ahead of you or behind you. But in a single start race it’s more likely when someone passes you they are actually head of you time wise as well. Are you going for that BQ? Are you going for a new PR? Do you have another race in three weeks and you're wiling to bag this one when it's not going well (a loss in motivation)?
> 
> Knowledge of Distance/Time to cover (Factor 3)
> -This is hard to manipulate in an actual race because in almost all scenarios you usually know the duration/distance that is going to be covered.
> 
> Knowledge of Distance/Time remaining (Factor 4)
> -I believe in running by effort and thus ignoring how you’ve been performing. I feel like in the past I have been overly negative during running when a mile split comes in at an unexpected slower pace. In this negative loop this causes me to start thinking about alternative finishing times. Then your goals start to slip away and your motivation wains. Without your motivation your perception of effort increases and makes everything feel harder than it would have been. As you can see I feel these are all connected in a cascade of events. To combat this, I ignore how I’ve been doing and just keep positive thoughts telling myself that I’m crushing it.
> 
> Previous experience/memory of perception of effort during exercise of varying intensity and duration (Factor 5)
> -This one is physical and mental in my opinion. I believe this is where the training aspect of running comes in physically. The fitter you get the easier something feels. What was once tough is easier because your level of perception of effort has changed for that level of fitness.
> -I follow this by trying to memorize what every run feels like. What does an easy run feel like? What does a marathon tempo feel like? What does a long run feel like? What does a full sprint feel like?
> -Once you get to race day keep reminding yourself that this race is actually easier then some of your training runs. Keep telling yourself this is not that bad compared to that one training run you did.
> 
> 
> 
> Eureka! The Quintessential Running Post
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen clothing bins before, but I don't remember what year it was and whether they were still doing it.  They had a clothing symbol on them and looked a little different than trash cans.  But worst comes to worst, just throw it over the edge of the corral out of the walking space and you should be good to go.


Thank you, that is very wise and helpful!!


----------



## Carol_

I am in! My first race was the Army 10 miler last year.  My second was the WDW half last year.  Gonna do both again this year. I'm over 45 years old and I have always hated every step of running.  Yes, I know.  Hate is a strong word. I hate it.  And I do it anyway.


----------



## PointerPower

Disneyslowrunner said:


> It is for this reason alone that I used to get the race retreat, which to my knowledge they are not having this year. ..




Oh no!  Are they not going to offer the race retreat in 2020?  I sent RunDisney an email the other day asking if/when they're going to open up registration but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## lhermiston

My running mantra is:

I’m good enough. 
I’m smart enough. 
And gosh darn it, people like me.


----------



## mjcorral

Carol_ said:


> I am in! My first race was the Army 10 miler last year.  My second was the WDW half last year.  Gonna do both again this year. I'm over 45 years old and I have always hated every step of running.  Yes, I know.  Hate is a strong word. I hate it.  And I do it anyway.


I'm running the Army Ten Miler this year too! It will be my third year, great run.


----------



## jockey

I had considered the race retreat for Dopey but have since decided against it as I won't eat anything there before the race ..I like a plain bowl of porridge only, and won't straight away after. The only thing I liked the thought of was the heat in the tent if cold..however purchased this instead ! https://couconoutdoor.com


----------



## BigEeyore

Mental tricks and mind games are key to getting through 26.2! 
At Disney, I only allow myself to think about the next destination and not all the miles ahead of me. So at the start - just have to get to MK.  Then - just need to get to AK!  And so on.  If you are thinking at mile 3 that you have 23 miles to go you will kill your mojo!


----------



## tigger536

I divide every marathon I run into 8 (almost equal) segments.  They don't have to be exactly equal, I usually do it based on the layout of the course. It helps to say "6 segments left" etc. rather than XX miles left.  And mile 20 is exciting because there is only a 10K left.  I also celebrate mile 16 (moving into single digits).


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Mental tricks:

Your brain can only handle so much input, so I flood myself with positive feedback, not leaving any room for negative input, both during training and the marathon. For example: don't kick yourself for being under-trained, applaud yourself for being well-rested.

At any given point, do not contemplate how you got there. Figure out the best outcome possible at that point and put a plan in place to make it happen. 'It doesn't matter, it's in the past'.

Somewhat similar to @tigger536, I try to give myself a mental mathematical reward at every mile. I try to focus on the miles completed, and not what I have left: 5K done, 10K done, into the double digits, half marathon done, into the 20s, etc.

The only mile that matters is the one you are running. The miles behind you are behind you. The XX miles in front of you are too overwhelming to think about. Just finish the mile you are running and then do it again. During a tough marathon, the segments may become smaller. I've finished marathons by making it from street light to street light. Just one more...


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

PointerPower said:


> Oh no!  Are they not going to offer the race retreat in 2020?  I sent RunDisney an email the other day asking if/when they're going to open up registration but I haven't heard back yet.



Honestly, I am not sure if they are having or not. Every year in the past you could sign up for the race retreat whenever they opened up registration, but nothing so far this year. I emailed them a couple of times and got a typical form letter saying, "we are still considering our offerings." Since we are only a little over three months away, I can only suspect that this isn't much of a priority and that they probably won't have it. Most people get their RR right when they register and has usually been advertised on the site for months beforehand, so I would think offering at a different time without promotion would be a great way to hurt their chances of getting people to buy the retreat.  This seems like a weird approach from Disney since this is exactly the type of add-on they have become known for in recent years--heck the race retreat cost nearly as much as the race entry! Plus,  the retreat is pretty packed and sometimes sells out...so it seems like easy money.


----------



## MissLiss279

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Honestly, I am not sure if they are having or not. Every year in the past you could sign up for the race retreat whenever they opened up registration, but nothing so far this year. I emailed them a couple of times and got a typical form letter saying, "we are still considering our offerings." Since we are only a little over three months away, I can only suspect that this isn't much of a priority and that they probably won't have it. Most people get their RR right when they register and has usually been advertised on the site for months beforehand, so I would think offering at a different time without promotion would be a great way to hurt their chances of getting people to buy the retreat.  This seems like a weird approach from Disney since this is exactly the type of add-on they have become known for in recent years--heck the race retreat cost nearly as much as the race entry! Plus,  the retreat is pretty packed and sometimes sells out...so it seems like easy money.


I just looked up when I purchased it for Dopey 2018. I think I remember that it wasn’t available at the time of registration that year either. My receipt is from mid-September, but I don’t know when it actually showed up on the website.


----------



## FFigawi

Mental tricks - Disney is a very easy race to break into smaller segments to make the mental challenge easier.

Start to MK gates
Gates to TTC
TTC to MK
MK
Exit MK into Cone Alley
Cone Alley to Grand Floridian
GF to AK
AK
Exit AK to ESPN
ESPN
Exit ESPN to Green Army Man
Green Army Man to DHS off ramp
DHS
DHS exit to BW
BW to Epcot
Epcot
Choir
Finish line!


----------



## aalvis

I did a half today,  and it made me think of something I've had happen after the other few half marathons I've done... my thighs are way more sore going downstairs than up. I tried to google it, but didn't come up with a great answer. Are there cross training exercises I can do to help this? I'm hoping the answer isn't lunges. Lol


----------



## IamTrike

aalvis said:


> I did a half today,  and it made me think of something I've had happen after the other few half marathons I've done... my thighs are way more sore going downstairs than up. I tried to google it, but didn't come up with a great answer. Are there cross training exercises I can do to help this? I'm hoping the answer isn't lunges. Lol


Is it your thighs that are sore or is it your quads?

If it’s quad exercises there are a lot of different things you could do (including lunges) 

Depending on the source of the issue you may actually want to look beyond just strengthening certain muscles.  You might find a small change to your form could allow you to involve more muscles.  For example, more glute involvement can help distribute the load making it easier on other muscles.


----------



## aalvis

IamTrike said:


> Is it your thighs that are sore or is it your quads?
> 
> If it’s quad exercises there are a lot of different things you could do (including lunges)
> 
> Depending on the source of the issue you may actually want to look beyond just strengthening certain muscles.  You might find a small change to your form could allow you to involve more muscles.  For example, more glute involvement can help distribute the load making it easier on other muscles.


It's it the middle of the front, so I'd say thighs... unless my quads are actually the cause of the problem.


----------



## Poutine

aalvis said:


> This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!


Disney marathon is great as a first as there so many distractions and milestones to focus on. Start to Parking toll booths to MK to AK to ESPN to HW to Epcot to Finish.
I've done 9 non-Disney marathons this year, and focus on mileage milestones.  Once I get to 6.2 miles I know I am now out of the 20s in terms of miles left. Mile 10 means I only have a 5K to the Half way. Halfway means it is all downhill. Mile 16.2 means I have less than 10 miles left and can start counting down on my hands. Mile 20 means just a 10K left, 23 means only a 5K, 25 means I will accept the "almost there signs"


----------



## Poutine

It is a little late, but one tip I'd give someone for all Disney races: when you see the green tents for photopass, be extra cautious  as you don't know what your fellow runners will do for a picture. People fling their arms out, jump, cut across to get directly in front, and even come to a dead stop. Don't want someone's careless act cause an injury (my 1st ever race I pulled a muscle avoiding collision with someone that not only cut across to be directly in front but also stopped dead in front of me).


----------



## garneska

IamTrike said:


> You might find a small change to your form could allow you to involve more muscles.  For example, more glute involvement can help distribute the load making it easier on other muscles.



Oh if it were only that easy to get my glutes involved.  Glutes, please fire, don’t let my hamstrings do all the work.  I think I repeat that prayer before each run.


----------



## John VN

FFigawi said:


> Mental tricks - Disney is a very easy race to break into smaller segments to make the mental challenge easier.
> 
> Start to MK gates
> Gates to TTC
> TTC to MK
> MK
> Exit MK into Cone Alley
> Cone Alley to Grand Floridian
> GF to AK
> AK
> Exit AK to ESPN
> ESPN
> Exit ESPN to Green Army Man
> Green Army Man to DHS off ramp
> DHS
> DHS exit to BW
> BW to Epcot
> Epcot
> Choir
> Finish line!



Great break down but tiny correction required ...... 

Start to MK gates
Gates to TTC
TTC to MK
MK
Exit MK into Cone Alley
Cone Alley to Grand Floridian
GF to AK
AK
Exit AK to * McDonald's for M&M McFlurry
Exit McDonald's return to course to ESPN*
Exit ESPN to Green Army Man
Green Army Man to DHS off ramp
DHS
DHS exit to BW
BW to Epcot
Epcot
Choir
Finish line!
*collapse*

M&M McFlurry John (retired   )


----------



## camaker

garneska said:


> Oh if it were only that easy to get my glutes involved.  Glutes, please fire, don’t let my hamstrings do all the work.  I think I repeat that prayer before each run.



My PT tells me all the time to “activate your glutes and hamstrings” and “don’t let your calves do all the work”. What does that even feel like?  I have no idea how to do it!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 128 days away from Marathon Weekend!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, we just got some big announcements at D23, but what if you were in charge? What announcements would you make?

I'd announce the return of Disneyland races and also a nighttime race at WDW - something that would incorporate fireworks or light shows at the parks. Imagine running through MK with the fireworks going off.

I would also introduce a runDisney loyalty program that would give discounts for those who continue to run multiple race events. It would encourage runners to come back and reward those of us who continue to spend our hard-earned money down there.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dopey 2020

lhermiston said:


> I would also introduce a runDisney loyalty program that would give discounts for those who continue to run multiple race events. It would encourage runners to come back and reward those of us who continue to spend our hard-earned money down there.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!




I’ve always wondered this. I’m flying down for all four race weekends, why not have something similar to the coast to coast medal for those that run multiple races or challenges. Or at least bring back the past participant discount.
That being said I would announce the brand new Villians park, which is of course where the new nighttime races would start and end


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> My PT tells me all the time to “activate your glutes and hamstrings” and “don’t let your calves do all the work”. What does that even feel like?  I have no idea how to do it!



Preach!!! Of course for those of us slouchers trying to fix that hunch, everyone squeeze those shoulder blades together and sit up straight!


----------



## IamTrike

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 128 days away from Marathon Weekend!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, we just got some big announcements at D23, but what if you were in charge? What announcements would you make?
> 
> I'd announce the return of Disneyland races and also a nighttime race at WDW - something that would incorporate fireworks or light shows at the parks. Imagine running through MK with the fireworks going off.
> 
> I would also introduce a runDisney loyalty program that would give discounts for those who continue to run multiple race events. It would encourage runners to come back and reward those of us who continue to spend our hard-earned money down there.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



I read this post quickly and thought that they had announced the return of Disneyland races.  I was about to freak out.  I really want them to come back.

I'd announce the following:
Bring back the Everest Challenge and the Tower of Terror 10k
Return of at least one Disneyland race weekend.
A Rock and Roll Marathon style of medal packages with many different medal combinations/bonus medals for doing different race combinations. 
Bring Back Marathon Monday (park ticket) 
Special Finisher Gear that is only available post race like NY or Chicago Marathon


----------



## Barca33Runner

Sundays are for Disney:

In general, I've been happy to see the progress Disney has announced recently. They are adding new attractions without announcing closures. That should relieve some of the stress on more popular attractions and shorten wait times around the parks (or, from their perspective, keep wait times the same as they allow more capacity). Either way, more things to do is a good thing.

I'll jump back on my soapbox and bring up that I believe their Star Wars vision was too narrow and they should have been looking at it as the focal point for a 5th gate. As I've also stated, I understand why that wasn't done.

I like all of the rD suggestions. I believe they should consider a loyalty program for Marathon Weekend for the Marathon, Goofy, Dopey, and possibly the Half. It does not appear that such incentives are needed for the shorter races, Princess, or Wine and Dine as of yet. I'm sure people would like discounts on those races and weekends, but there has to be some practical reason behind it beyond "we want to pay less." If it's just about paying less, I'd like to pay less for everything at Disney .


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, we just got some big announcements at D23, but what if you were in charge? What announcements would you make?


I know it’s already been mentioned, but my first announcement would be the return of Wine & Dine as a night race. While I’m at it, let’s announce the return of the Osborne Family Lights! They don’t have to be at HS, anywhere on the Wine & Dine course will do. (Remember the rumor of them coming to Epcot?)

Brazil has been a rumored new country in World Showcase for years, but my third announcement would be the addition of Australia to the World Showcase! G’Day Mate!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

aalvis said:


> This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!



This one is lame but it is what I do. In years past I have done a fair number of marathons and ultramarathons and I simply don’t fixate on the miles or time. This is especially true with ultra marathons where a race on a very difficult trail could last most of the day or longer. I just accept that I am going to be out there a long time and just try to be present in the moment. This includes taking care of issues as they come up like digestive issues, blisters, etc. I just slowly resolve issues as they come up and adapt when needed. For example, if suddenly the day is 25 degrees hotter than you expected: drink more and adjust your pace- don’t expect to go your normal pace without running into issues. Adapt to the day you have, not the day you planned to have or the day you hoped to have. This doesn’t mean you don’t plan, but it just means to let all that anxiety of it go. Also, I think if you fixate on the miles or time too much, or if you fixate on the shear magnitude of the day, it becomes overwhelming. Think about all this stuff after, but when you are in it, I find it’s easier just think of it simply as a day of running around few hours.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I would love to have runDisney institute a summer time event.  My kids have gotten to an age that missing school for a trip to Disney does not work.  So combining a Disney trip with runDisney is very hard to do.  To combat the temps in the summer maybe a night run of some type.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, we just got some big announcements at D23, but what if you were in charge? What announcements would you make?


In terms of runDisney I’d bring back Disneyland races. Never got to do any so I’d love the chance. In addition to that I’d add more entertainment to race courses and make wine and dine a night race again. 

As for the parks themselves I’d revamp Dinoland in AK but keep dinosaur, I’d add more countries to world showcase, and I’d put the Main Street theater back on the table for MK.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> As for the parks themselves I’d revamp Dinoland in AK but keep dinosaur, I’d add more countries to world showcase, and I’d put the Main Street theater back on the table for MK.



100 percent on board.


----------



## IamTrike

camaker said:


> My PT tells me all the time to “activate your glutes and hamstrings” and “don’t let your calves do all the work”. What does that even feel like?  I have no idea how to do it!



I’ve been sitting here trying to figure out which muscles I activate.  I think I tend to use     The anterior muscles  in my upoer legs and my calves if I’m not thinking about form.  I think I’m basically involving the muscles I would use to jump.  To engage my glutes and hamstrings I straighten up a little bit and focus more on pulling my legs back.  I’m actually not sure whether it uses my glutes or hamstrings more though, and I still have to focus on my form to get that to happen.


----------



## John VN

*SAFD* --- Breaking News --- the *OLD MARATHON START* of a return thru EPCOT before heading to MK is being re-instituted resulting in the elimination of the dreadful/boring OUT-n-BACK between MK and AK.

If that happened I might think about coming out of retirement.

M&M McFlurry John


----------



## IamTrike

John VN said:


> *SAFD* --- Breaking News --- the *OLD MARATHON START* of a return thru EPCOT before heading to MK is being re-instituted resulting in the elimination of the dreadful/boring OUT-n-BACK between MK and AK.
> 
> If that happened I might think about coming out of retirement.
> 
> M&M McFlurry John


That announcement would really make my day.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:

I know this would be a step backwards and is really only a selfish nostalgia thing, but I would love to hear that they were restoring Journey into Imagination back to its original incarnation, as well as rebuilding World of Motion and Horizons. For me, Epcot has always been one of my favorites and I loved the old edutainment aspect about it. I think the new rides and stuff will be cool, but I still miss those rides as well as the overall Future World theming.


----------



## SheHulk

John VN said:


> *SAFD* --- Breaking News --- the *OLD MARATHON START* of a return thru EPCOT before heading to MK is being re-instituted resulting in the elimination of the dreadful/boring OUT-n-BACK between MK and AK.
> 
> If that happened I might think about coming out of retirement.
> 
> M&M McFlurry John


OMG I didn't notice the SAFD at the beginning at first and almost fell out of my chair!


----------



## person

camaker said:


> Add me to the list of tattoo avoiders. They are just too permanent for my comfort. Tastes change and evolve and I don’t see myself committing to that kind of permanence. Plus I’ve watched DD25 (DD18 then) make an epically, epically bad tattoo choice that is equal parts stupid, hilarious and cringe-worthy.


Well, it's what they do at 18 now, so I guess ppl will have to get used to it...

(Part of the 'cringe' thing - which can be real on the part of parents and family members - is that one suddenly realizes that they have grown up, and it can be hard suddenly to internalize suddenly.)


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’d love to see the return of Disneyland races, and nighttime races at Disney World, along with the return of the Osborne lights, and have a nighttime race that runs through them.  I would have loved to experience that.


----------



## FFigawi

person said:


> Well, it's what they do at 18 now, so I guess ppl will have to get used to it...
> 
> (Part of the 'cringe' thing - which can be real on the part of parents and family members - is that one suddenly realizes that they have grown up, and it can be hard suddenly to internalize suddenly.)



There are some rather hilarious web sites and Tumblr threads devoted to the art of the horribly bad tattoo. I'm very thankful the artist who did mine is top-notch and will never have any of his work appear on those sites.


----------



## JulieODC

SAFD: I have a secret soft spot for Body Wars, and DH and I were just talking about how we’d love it to come back!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: runDisney-related- I would love the option of being picked up by Magical Express at MCO and taken directly to the Expo. And my bags would magically show up at my resort. Also, a pre-printed list in the race guide of which characters will be on the course and where. And maybe a way to vote beforehand on which rare characters you would most want to see and they would include the top 5 winners or something like that.

other: Choosing your resort room from the app/site (like airline seats)


----------



## steph0808

lahobbs4 said:


> SAFD: runDisney-related- *I would love the option of being picked up by Magical Express at MCO and taken directly to the Expo.* And my bags would magically show up at my resort. Also, a pre-printed list in the race guide of which characters will be on the course and where. And maybe a way to vote beforehand on which rare characters you would most want to see and they would include the top 5 winners or something like that.
> 
> other: Choosing your resort room from the app/site (like airline seats)



That would be great. And then a bus from the expo to the parks!


----------



## SarahDisney

SAFD:
More variety in race weekends. More Disneyland races (or, y'know, any Disneyland races). Also, maybe a challenge that doesn't involve a Saturday race? (that's a purely selfish thing that I know will never happen)


----------



## mjcorral

SAFD:

Definitely on board for the return of the Disneyland races, and while we are dreaming, a Disneyland marathon. I live about 20 minutes away from the park and it would be awesome to have them back.

I did not get to experience Journey through the Imagination before it changed into it's current rendition. So I would totally be on board for that as well. I would actually like to see Epcot as a whole go back to an updated version of its original self. I am not too thrilled with all the "Disney" going into Epcot, especially with the Illuminations replacement.


----------



## PrincessV

IamTrike said:


> Related to the SAFD question, I had a question about piece of advise I saw on the NY Marathon and wondered if anyone had tried it at Disney.
> 
> The advise was to bring something inflatable to sit and relax on while waiting.    At NY the pre corral area at Disney is a lot more spread out and you have more time in it.  People were talking about bringing inflatable rafts to lay on them while they waited.   I don't think you'd have room in a Disney corral for a raft, but has anyone brought a small inflatable seat cushion to sit on while waiting in the corrals?


No, I've never felt the need - I'm only ever sitting for a few minutes at a time before the races. If it's cold, I bring a fleece blanket, which I wrap around myself and top with a mylar blanket to trap heat in, so when I sit down, I wind up sitting on that, but it's primary purpose is warmth, not seat cusion.



Mumof4mice said:


> I read somewhere that you can wear old clothes that you're planning to donate to goodwill over your race gear and discard the outer layers just before the race starts. If this is the case, two layers of track suits/PJs should provide warmth as well as cushioning.
> 
> For those who have done this, are there donation bins set up in the corrals?


Yes, but they look exactly like the trash bins, so people wind up tossing trash in the clothes bin, and clothes in the trash bin. CMs have told me it doesn't really matter: they sort through it all and separate clothing to  wash and donate. But you don't have to us a bin at all: I've dropped stuff halfway through a race. It's nice to drop things with things that were already dropped by others earlier, and/or near water/food stops, but not necessary: they go down the entire course cleaning and collecting.



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 128 days away from Marathon Weekend!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, we just got some big announcements at D23, but what if you were in charge? What announcements would you make?
> 
> I would also introduce a runDisney loyalty program that would give discounts for those who continue to run multiple race events. It would encourage runners to come back and reward those of us who continue to spend our hard-earned money down there.


I love the idea of a loyalty program!

*SAFD:* I'd announce that the 2020 Star Wars races will take place in Batuu!
I'd also like to see an option for a discounted registration for those who decline medals and/or shirts.
In WDW, an announcement of a return of Mr. Toad's Wild Ride would make me very happy, indeed.


----------



## CDKG

JulieODC said:


> SAFD: I have a secret soft spot for Body Wars, and DH and I were just talking about how we’d love it to come back!


I like Ink Master, because ❤ Dave Navarro.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

aalvis said:


> This will be my first full marathon...I would love to know some Jedi Mind Tricks!


I learned that you should never count down the miles.  As others mentioned, that becomes very daunting in a marathon.  Thankfully, I had been warned of this ahead of time so I learned in training to recalibrate my mind. 

When I was trying to find excuses as to why I did not want to go on a particular run on a given day, I would tell myself that I was really at mile 22 of the marathon and needed to practice what that felt like that.  While obviously, it does not replicate what that actually feels like, I was able to tell myself at the real mile 22 that I had practiced the remaining 4 miles for months on end and this was why I did it. 



IamTrike said:


> Do you have a mantra? Something positive you can say to yourself. I read somewhere for them to be effective that you want them to be positive affirmation. So "I can do this" is better than "I won't give up".


I went so far as to print out a variety of mantras consisting of quotes from Disney movies, Star Wars, very successful sports stars who I respect, and personal heroes.  The variety was to have some serious quotes if I needed those, but also some mantras that would make me laugh and thus hopefully distract my mind to the finish line.  



DopeyBadger said:


> -I only ran X distance in training and I just passed that mile marker. So everything I do from here until the end of the race is new territory. To solve this one, instead of using X as a means to say I've never done this distance before. Consider instead thinking of the total race distance - X and then start counting from there. For instance, your longest training run for a 26.2 mile race is 15 miles. Instead of counting up the miles from 1 to 15, and realizing that 16 is a new mile. Try starting the count from mile 11 instead. Miles 0-11 are just the WU. Consider now that you are fully rested and tapered unlike in training. So once you reach mile 11, it's really like reaching mile 0 of your 15 mile training run. You've done that before, so now just do it again. Alternatively break the race up into chunks like 4 x 6.5 miles or 6 x 4.5 miles.


One of my aforementioned mantras came to address this specific instance came from Rhino the Hamster in Disney's animated film Bolt.  Whenever I came to a mile that I had never run before in training or a  race, I would tell myself "each mile I run the new single greatest mile of my life."  This accomplished two things.  It helped me laugh because I remembered how funny Rhino is in the movie so I laughed and it helped me stay positive about the new distances.



lhermiston said:


> My running mantra is:
> 
> I’m good enough.
> I’m smart enough.
> And gosh darn it, people like me.


Now you've got me thinking about the time when Stuart Smalley met Michael Jordan.  "You don't have to make the game winning shot today Michael.  It's okay if you're not at your best today.  Just be the best Michael you can be."


BigEeyore said:


> If you are thinking at mile 3 that you have 23 miles to go you will kill your mojo!


 If I did catch myself slipping back into my old counting down the miles habit or if I overheard someone say at mile 5, only 21 miles remaining, I would act like the luggage scan droid on Star Tours.  Clear the thought, clear the bag.  This helped me to refocus on what I prepared for and not get derailed by someone else's method of dealing with the miles. 


PrincessV said:


> *SAFD:* I'd announce that the 2020 Star Wars races will take place in Batuu!


Seconded.  And while we're at it, I also want them to announce the return of Star Wars The Light Side Half Marathon to Disneyland where we will also run through Batuu in 2021 and beyond.


----------



## ANIM8R

Sleepless Knight said:


> I learned that you should never count down the miles.  As others mentioned, that becomes very daunting in a marathon.  Thankfully, I had been warned of this ahead of time so I learned in training to recalibrate my mind.



What I do is sooooo antithetical to that! (But it works for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )
Seriously, when running a marathon I get to the 1 mile marker and think "only 25 more of those to go!". At 3.28 miles - "only 7 more of those to go" and so forth. Of course, I don't say it out loud or else I would (deservedly so) get punched!

But very quickly it goes from a large number to a small number.
Then at 17.5 it's "I only have to run half of that to finish"...then "I only have to run a third of that" at Mile 20 (actually 19.67).

Good or bad - that's how my mind works.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

ANIM8R said:


> Good or bad - that's how my mind works.


I think that's the key.  How your mind perceives the task at hand and copes with it.  In some respects, it's almost natural to count the miles.  It's inevitable when you see the mile markers.  So figure out how to attack it.  

I knew that some runners hit the wall.  I also know that others do not.  So I decided to have a strategy in place if the wall came.  That way, if it did come, my first response would be along the lines of "you prepared for this, so it's time to fall back on the preparation."  Again for me this is where training becomes crucial.  Not just to build up the endurance, but also to learn what works and what may not work in dealing with race day itself.  

For me the biggest key to finishing the marathon came in settling on and implementing my mental strategy.  U.S. Olympian Jared Ward has talked about how once your mind decides that you're finished, then your body will almost immediately follow.  The key is learning how to stop the negative thoughts especially during the race.  When you hit the wall and/or your body starts to feel the fatigue, it will tell your mind that it no longer wants to do this.  But if your mind wants to keep going, then your body will follow suit.


----------



## IamTrike

ANIM8R said:


> What I do is sooooo antithetical to that! (But it works for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )
> Seriously, when running a marathon I get to the 1 mile marker and think "only 25 more of those to go!". At 3.28 miles - "only 7 more of those to go" and so forth. Of course, I don't say it out loud or else I would (deservedly so) get punched!
> 
> But very quickly it goes from a large number to a small number.
> Then at 17.5 it's "I only have to run half of that to finish"...then "I only have to run a third of that" at Mile 20 (actually 19.67).
> 
> Good or bad - that's how my mind works.


This is my mind on most every run.  I'm constantly doing math about pace and distance to keep my mind occupied. It usually switches back and forth between I've completed this fraction of a mile and I've completed this fraction of the total run.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: You can add me to the “Bringing back Disneyland races” list!!!!!


----------



## DerTobi75

drummerwife said:


> IKEA has one that’s a bit bigger then the Walmart ones for $2.49. I use them for every race.


Is there an IKEA in Orlando?


----------



## Bree

DerTobi75 said:


> Is there an IKEA in Orlando?



Yes. It's off of I-4 over by the Mall at Millenia.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 121 days away from Marathon Weekend!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know, when you're on a Disney vacation, what are your favorite things to do outside of the parks?

My kids would probably say going to the pool, but I'm not a big pool guy. I think my top non-park activities would be eating at the resort restaurants (Boma and Ohana are my top WDW restaurants), riding the boat from POR to Disney Springs and just exploring whatever resort I'm staying at.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know, when you're on a Disney vacation, what are your favorite things to do outside of the parks?


I’m a big Disney Springs guy. They have some amazing dining options and I love to look around in the shops. I will jump in the pool once in a while but it depends on the temperature and the resort I’m at. 

Exploring resorts is always fun. I always try to hang out around the boardwalk or MK resorts a bit.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: We like to spend time at the pool because coming from Michigan, it's usually cold back home, and so the sun and a swim feels great. Plus pool beers.

I also like to wander around the resorts and look at plants & flowers, which my kids think is dorky.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD:  While we like pool time, Disney Springs and the outlets our favorite thing is probably exploring the resorts.  I love getting up early and going for a couple mile run as the suns coming up.  We love going to different resorts and exploring them.  Fort Wilderness/ Wilderness Lodge and the monorail resorts are good for that.  We also really like renting a pontoon boat to explore bay lake and the seven seas lagoon.


----------



## steph0808

I'm not going to lie - I have stayed on Disney property five times and I have never went to the pool. And I love swimming! But our trips are usually only 4-5 days, and I feel wasteful if I'm not in the parks every single second of it! I did go to Blizzard Beach once (when AK was still being built!) and had a great time. I was also 11.  

I really like doing tours and exploring the other properties. We did the segway tour at Fort Wilderness last year during MW and this year, we are doing Keys to the Kingdom, as well as the Rhino one at AK. I like learning Disney history in a different way.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know, when you're on a Disney vacation, what are your favorite things to do outside of the parks?


I like to take afternoon breaks at my resort. But, that time is usually just spent relaxing in my room and watching a little TV (the kinds of things I would do at home). I also enjoy wandering over to Disney Springs (my room is usually a 10 min walk). But, I rarely walk past the Marketplace. Finally, I’m a big fan of resort hopping at the monorail and Epcot resorts (a fun way to end a night at Epcot)!


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> I'm not going to lie - I have stayed on Disney property five times and I have never went to the pool. And I love swimming! But our trips are usually only 4-5 days, and I feel wasteful if I'm not in the parks every single second of it! I did go to Blizzard Beach once (when AK was still being built!) and had a great time. I was also 11.



I think this is one of the reasons I don’t do the pools much. It cuts into precious park time for me. I did go to the pool the day of the 10K this year because I was majorly on the struggle bus and needed to take it easy.


----------



## garneska

SAFD: we usually stay at fort wilderness. My favorite things to do after my morning run is sit outside with the dogs having coffee.  In the late afternoon or evening, sitting outside with the dogs having wine.  If it’s hot, we do enjoy renting water mice.


----------



## Gemini1131

SAFD: riding the monorail and getting out at each of the hotels for shopping when younger or the monorail crawl when older


----------



## BigEeyore

Love me some pool time and relaxing on our balcony either in the morning with some coffee, or in the afternoon with an adult beverage.  One of the big reasons we love our DVC!

One of my favorite activities to do outside the parks is to rent one of the little 2 seater boats and speeding around Bay Lake.  It's not very expensive and so much fun!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I love exploring the resorts, their shops and restaurants.  Jellyrolls at the Boardwalk and River Roost at POR have great entertainment.  Disney Springs is great to walk around and shop, though I do miss Pleasure Island.  And renting the mini speedboats is always fun.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: we like spending time at the bars & restaurants, both in and out of the parks


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I enjoy meandering through Disney Springs and looking through the specialty stores. I loved Hoy Polloi when it was there and I’ve missed its eclectic mix of collectibles since it left. Now some of my favorites are the watch store (I love automatic watches), the international soccer store, Art of Disney and the Lego Store. 

When it comes time to eat, Raglan Road is a favorite for dinner with Ghirardelli and its dark chocolate hot fudge sundaes there for dessert/snack.


----------



## kirstie101

Only have Disneyland experience here so pool time is definitely our favorite. We all enjoy it. The kids cool down and the adults either swim or grab a lounge chair and relax!


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: It’s a tie between spending time at Disney Springs or the resorts. My two favorite resorts to spend time at are the Boardwalk and Animal Kingdom lodge.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD
If I am staying onsite, I hanging around the hotel resort. Plenty of fun but relaxing stuff to do. I also love Disney Springs. I still remember it from the 80s when it was the small sleepy but quaint shopping area known as Disney Village and then Market Place.


----------



## bovie

SAFD: I always want to try the pools, but have literally never been (can you tell I don’t have kids?).  Last time, we had dinner reservations at Boma, got there early, grabbed a drink from the bar (forget exactly what I was called, but it was essentially an old- fashioned made with a South African whisky) and sat outside and watched the animals. We called it “drinking with giraffes” and would 10/10 recommend. Also love Ohana around fireworks time!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

baxter24 said:


> SAFD: It’s a tie between spending time at Disney Springs or the resorts. My two favorite resorts to spend time at are the Boardwalk and Animal Kingdom lodge.



Same for us on all accounts.  If we go during the summer, we will take a break in the afternoon that sometimes includes taking the youngest two to the pools, but I cannot say that's my favorite.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Resort hopping and eating! Listening to the band or pianist at GF. Viewing MK fireworks from stairs at CR. Watching animals at AKL. Food at Big River Grill and eating it while people watching on the Boardwalk. Nighttime entertainment on the Boardwalk. Sitting in front of the huge fireplace at WL. Segway tour at FW. Raglan Road to eat bread with Guinness reduction and see the Irish dancers or The Boathouse back porch to watch Amphibicars come and go. Also the big balloon. ANYWHERE there are Christmas decorations (especially the chocolate carousel at BC). Hitting up marshmallow roasts at any resort - FW has marshmallows along with a cowboy sing-along and Chip and Dale visit! Yeehaw Bob at POR. Riding around on the monorail (soon to take the Skyliner). Of course “shopping” or just looking through the stores everywhere. Once or twice we’ve sat by the pool. Ok, I’ll stop now.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

Disneyslowrunner said:


> I still remember it from the 80s when it was the small sleepy but quaint shopping area known as Disney Village and then Market Place.


I'm old enough that I remember when it was called Lake Buena Vista Village!


----------



## JulieODC

Sitting on the balcony in the evening enjoying whatever the view is with a glass or wine/beer!

We always try to get in some pool time for the kids....and the last few Swan/Dolphin stays, we’ve enjoyed a little time relaxing on the beach.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  When I am with the family it is usually park time, pool time and sleep.  But when I have gone solo I have really enjoyed exploring the resorts I have never stayed at and wandering around Disney Springs.  A few years back I was down there for Dopey and tried my best to just take it easy so took in a few movies at Disney Springs and that was a lot of fun.


----------



## CDKG

bovie said:


> SAFD: I always want to try the pools, but have literally never been (can you tell I don’t have kids?).  Last time, we had dinner reservations at Boma, got there early, grabbed a drink from the bar (forget exactly what I was called, but it was essentially an old- fashioned made with a South African whisky) and sat outside and watched the animals. We called it “drinking with giraffes” and would 10/10 recommend. Also love Ohana around fireworks time!


Drinking with Giraffes sounds lovely!!! Boma is one of my favorites (and will be my post marathon dinner again this year). I always arrive early so I can enjoy the savanna before sunset. Maybe next time I will have to do it with a tasty beverage!


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: We always make a point to catch the Electric Water Pageant once a trip.  Raglan Rose for GF onion rings and fish and chips for my wife who has celiac.  Love the pool at Beach Club, especially if feeling a bit sore.  Usually we stay at Contemporary during Marathon weekend and love to see the castle from the fourth floor balcony late at night.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

SAFD:

depending on the weather me and my wife love mini golf or going kayaking at fort wilderness.

and as we are from the UK, we love the AMC theatre, usually get to see a film earlier than we do back home


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: We (and I, when I'm solo) spend a LOT of time outside the parks when we do overnight visits. Favorite non-park activities have included...

Sleeping late (a luxury for me, as I never get to do that at home)
Finding a shaded spot at a quiet pool to read
Riding the monorail
Hitting up some resort arcades
Visiting the horses at Ft. Wilderness
Dinner at various resort lounges
Touring the MK and EP resorts to view Christmas decorations
Going for a run at CBR, POR/POFQ, CSR, or the EP resorts loop
Disney Springs for a meal and visit to Uniqlo to restock the best T-shirts in the world
Mini golf (we prefer Universal for this)
Vacation Laundry (for real - I LOVE doing laundry, and doing it on vacation is even more fun! I know; I'm weird) - better, Vacation Laundry at a pool!
The Archery Experience at FW - we did that one time for my son's birthday and it was way more fun than expected


----------



## IamTrike

PrincessV said:


> Touring the MK and EP resorts to view Christmas decorations
> Disney Springs for a meal and visit to Uniqlo to restock the best T-shirts in the world
> Vacation Laundry (for real - I LOVE doing laundry, and doing it on vacation is even more fun! I know; I'm weird) - better, Vacation Laundry at a pool!
> The Archery Experience at FW - we did that one time for my son's birthday and it was way more fun than expected



I forgot about Christmas Decorations.   The slide ride at FW around Christmas is neat too.
Are you referring to the Airism t-shirts?   Those are the best. 
DVC is great for vacation laundry.


----------



## PrincessV

IamTrike said:


> Are you referring to the Airism t-shirts?   Those are the best.


Nope, the plain cotton tees - my son lives in them! I love one of the women's dressier tees so much, I have it in every color and wear them almost daily with dress pants at work.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: I love Disney Springs and Downtown Disney. Before I got my Disneyland AP I was content with going just to Downtown Disney to get dinner and walk around if we couldn't do a whole day at the parks. 
My first trip to WDW we actually went out to Tampa Bay and Cocoa Beach for a day. But honestly would just much rather be at the parks.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know, when you're on a Disney vacation, what are your favorite things to do outside of the parks?


In the evenings, I like to go back to the room and watch tv. I don't watch a lot of tv at home and there's usually a Criminal Minds or Law & Order marathon on so I end up staying up way too late.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/rundisney-medal-reveal-2020-walt-disney-world-marathon/


----------



## SheHulk

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/rundisney-medal-reveal-2020-walt-disney-world-marathon/All medals pictured here


----------



## SheHulk

rteetz said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/rundisney-medal-reveal-2020-walt-disney-world-marathon/


Oops I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## lhermiston

My latest medal thoughts: the Goofy medal would probably be my favorite it weren't for the circle things. I still like the 10K medal, but it's definitely different. Half marathon medal is kind of snazzy, but doesn't blow me away. I like the retro vibe of the marathon medal, but that's about it. Dopey medal is meh, IMO.

They are perfectly fine medals and all, but they make me like this year's medals so much more. I love the continuity of the 2019 medals.


----------



## kirstie101

Donald and Goofy are my favorites. Followed by Marathon, Dopey, Pluto, Oswald. But honestly I’m just excited to be running this weekend! Never truly thought I ever would!


----------



## JulieODC

Loving the marathon medal with Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## IamTrike

I like them more than I thought I would based on the artist renderings.


----------



## BigEeyore

I'm excited about the medals! I am "only" doing Goofy this year, but that's fine with me since my favorites are the full, half and Goofy medals!


----------



## lhermiston

BigEeyore said:


> I'm excited about the medals! I am "only" doing Goofy this year, but that's fine with me since my favorites are the full, half and Goofy medals!



The Goof Troop is where it's at this year. Welcome to The Party.


----------



## CDKG

As expected, the actual medals look much better than the artist renderings! I love the retro theme but find the designs incredibly basic. There isn’t much detail in any of the designs.  I’m still excited for the “weekend” and finally earning that Pluto medal! (Oh, and the Mickey medal too...and another Oswald medal because one was not enough?)

On another topic, training advice needed: Tomorrow I begin Hal Higdon’s Intermediate 1 marathon training program. Week 1 calls for 3-5-3 miles on T-W-T. However, I have been seeing my chiropractor and massage therapist after being rear ended a couple of weeks back and need to see them on Wednesday so I will not be able to run. Does it sound reasonable to adjust this week’s schedule to 5-0-5? I’m hoping it is just this week...and I realize this early on probably doesn’t make much of a difference... But, I clearly take this training thing seriously!


----------



## lhermiston

CDKG said:


> As expected, the actual medals look much better than the artist renderings! I love the retro theme but find the designs incredibly basic. There isn’t much detail in any of the designs.  I’m still excited for the “weekend” and finally earning that Pluto medal! (Oh, and the Mickey medal too...and another Oswald medal because one was not enough?)
> 
> On another topic, training advice needed: Tomorrow I begin Hal Higdon’s Intermediate 1 marathon training program. Week 1 calls for 3-5-3 miles on T-W-T. However, I have been seeing my chiropractor and massage therapist after being rear ended a couple of weeks back and need to see them on Wednesday so I will not be able to run. Does it sound reasonable to adjust this week’s schedule to 5-0-5? I’m hoping it is just this week...and I realize this early on probably doesn’t make much of a difference... But, I clearly take this training thing seriously!



I don't see why that would be an issue, especially in Week One. Sounds like you're not concerned about your base endurance level or anything like that? I always defer to Billy on training questions.

I hope the fender bender doesn't cause any lingering issues for you.


----------



## camaker

The medals definitely look better now than they did as renderings. I like Donald, Pluto and Goofy. The marathon and Dopey seem very simple and underwhelming, but not terrible. But really, RunDisney?  You’re going to kick Minnie off of her own race and force Oswald on us instead of Chip and Dale just to give us a flat, lifeless piece of “bling” like that?


----------



## Barca33Runner

On DME headed to the airport. Will probably update my journal for the first time in a long time later in the week with pictures and more detailed thoughts. But to catch up:

SAFD-before I had my AP I loved to spend time in Disney Springs walking around and exploring our resorts. Now? I’m in the parks most of the time and rarely hit up DS and time away from the parks is spent mainly resting up and cooling off for the next adventure. Particularly this trip, it was 100+ heat index every day. We were at AKL this time and, despite not being in a Savannah view room, had an amazing view:

Unfortunately, we were in a sideways room. It made things like sleeping and staying on the surface of the earth difficult. I think we got the “there’s no one here because of Dorian and you’ve got a nice face” (minus the nice face) free savannah upgrade. Chilling out and watching giraffes was definitely a good time.

Other impressions:
-It was virtually empty Thursday and Friday. Walk-ons on attractions everywhere.
-Contrary to most (anecdotally), Smuggler’s Run was, by far, my favorite thing in Galaxy’s Edge. Pilot is the best experience, but I had fun as an engineer. Single rider queue was very fast moving and a good option as long as you’re fine being an engineer
-Built a droid as did my niece and nephew; they both went BB-series and I was drafted to make an R2-series. I think the R2 are far superior as practical vehicles and my niece and nephew (8 and 10) had a lot of envy about how much easier it was to maneuver mine. It was a pretty cool experience and souvenir. Maybe not $100 cool, but I don’t feel bad about it.
-Oga’s was meh. I don’t drink, I’m not the target but... It was aggressively overpriced even by Disney standards. The “seating” areas are overpacked. We were a group of 5 and seated in a corner nook next to the fire exit with a small ledge that would accommodate 4-5 adults standing. There was a group of 8 in there with us. I realize why Disney operates and don’t mind their commercialization, this is the first thing in any park that far outdistanced my taste for such things. We knew we would be standing, just didn’t realize we’d be packed in like cattle. Even the server, when they brought over the second group, was visibly angry that they were fitting 13 people in 2 groups into the area. Only good thing, my vastly overpriced non-alcoholic drink (blurrrgfire, I think, there are either too few or too many rs in there) was pretty good.
-Green and Blue milk. Not to my taste. May be fine for others. Very floral. Kind of tasted like drinking a tropical candle.
-Overall, the land is a good addition. We didn’t do everything or explore every corner, but it pretty much was what I thought it would be. Looking forward to Rise of the Resistance.
-We went multiple times during our days in HS. No land closures while we were there and Smuggler’s Run rarely eclipsed 75 minutes.
-We did every ride at all the parks in our days there. Soarin was a walk-on both times I was in Epcot. We hit flight of passage from the standby queue in under 25 minutes on Friday afternoon and under 40 minutes at 9:15 AM (no where near rope-drop) yesterday (Monday). It was crazy how empty the parks were. I’m know the hurricane influenced some of that, but I don’t think they would’ve been packed even without the weather. They were almost as empty as they were hot.

Sorry for rambling, full trip report in my journal in a few days.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  There's stuff to do outside the parks?!?  I actually spend very little time outside the parks.  I will go to Earl of Sandwich because I really like it, but that's about it.  I did Star Wars Secrets of the Empire at The Void once in Downtown Disney and enjoyed that.  But it's not really a do it every trip kind of thing either.  

I am thinking that one of these days I should devote a day to not being in the parks, but we'll see if that actually happens especially now that Galaxy's Edge is open and my next trip should feature Rise of the Resistance.



rteetz said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/rundisney-medal-reveal-2020-walt-disney-world-marathon/


This would have been a much better medal reveal than the artist renderings that produced a lot of questions.  


IamTrike said:


> I like them more than I thought I would based on the artist renderings.


Agreed.  I feel like they tried to put some nice detail in the half, full, and Goofy medals.  


camaker said:


> But really, RunDisney? You’re going to kick Minnie off of her own race and force Oswald on us instead of Chip and Dale just to give us a flat, lifeless piece of “bling” like that?


Oh how I wanted Chip and Dale for the 5K or 10K medal.  Now I figure they'll do it in a year which I can't make it down there.  


Barca33Runner said:


> We knew we would be standing, just didn’t realize we’d be packed in like cattle.


While I enjoyed Oga's, I hope it will be a better experience once the crowds die down.  It's very loud and very crowded in there.  I don't drink alcohol either.  I found that my drinks there tasted better when I let them sit for a few minutes so the flavors could blend together.  That said, my favorite drink in all of Galaxy's Edge is currently the Sour Sarlaac from Ronto Roasters.  I've tried all the non alcoholic beverages that are not coffee or tea outside of Oga's and 3 of the ones in Oga's.


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> On another topic, training advice needed: Tomorrow I begin Hal Higdon’s Intermediate 1 marathon training program. Week 1 calls for 3-5-3 miles on T-W-T. However, I have been seeing my chiropractor and massage therapist after being rear ended a couple of weeks back and need to see them on Wednesday so I will not be able to run. Does it sound reasonable to adjust this week’s schedule to 5-0-5? I’m hoping it is just this week...and I realize this early on probably doesn’t make much of a difference... But, I clearly take this training thing seriously!





How does a 5 mile run compare to what you've been doing in the last three weeks?  What kind of total mileage have you been doing in the last three weeks?  If you've been doing runs close to 5 miles recently, and somewhere in the 20-24 miles per week the last three weeks, then I think you could easily do 5-0-5.  But if you've been doing less, I'd aim for 5-0-3 instead.  While 3-5-3 and 5-0-5 are close in total mileage (11 vs 10), they are somewhat different in how the body will perceive them based on time to complete a single run.  For that reason, in some ways (but not all ways) 5-0-5 is more difficult than 3-5-3.  So to be more conservative, I'd go with 5-0-3 which keeps the 5 at least as far from the Sat 5 pace as the original schedule (actually one extra day between) and keeps the original 3 where it was not to induce too much fatigue leading into the paced 5.

Either way though, if you have an appropriate base to starting the plan (something in the 17-22 mile range weekly), then you should be safe with either 5-0-5 or 5-0-3.


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> View attachment 434761
> 
> How does a 5 mile run compare to what you've been doing in the last three weeks?  What kind of total mileage have you been doing in the last three weeks?  If you've been doing runs close to 5 miles recently, and somewhere in the 20-24 miles per week the last three weeks, then I think you could easily do 5-0-5.  But if you've been doing less, I'd aim for 5-0-3 instead.  While 3-5-3 and 5-0-5 are close in total mileage (11 vs 10), they are somewhat different in how the body will perceive them based on time to complete a single run.  For that reason, in some ways (but not all ways) 5-0-5 is more difficult than 3-5-3.  So to be more conservative, I'd go with 5-0-3 which keeps the 5 at least as far from the Sat 5 pace as the original schedule (actually one extra day between) and keeps the original 3 where it was not to induce too much fatigue leading into the paced 5.
> 
> Either way though, if you have an appropriate base to starting the plan (something in the 17-22 mile range weekly), then you should be safe with either 5-0-5 or 5-0-3.


Thank you for the training feedback! My last 4 weeks:

Half Marathon on 8/17 = 22.1 mile week
Rest, 4, 7 miles (Sat, Sun) = 11 mile week
5 miles, 25 min, 3 miles (accident) 4, 8 miles = 22 mile week
5 miles (chiro and massage) 5, 5 miles (Tue, Fri, Sun) = 15 mile week 
As you can see, 5 miles on a weekday and 20+ miles weeks are not a big deal. Hopefully this is the only week that my chiropractor and massage therapist insist I come in on my running days... But, if it takes another week or two, I truly appreciate your guidance! (You have a much better understanding of the purpose of these miles than I do!)


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> Thank you for the training feedback! My last 4 weeks:
> 
> Half Marathon on 8/17 = 22.1 mile week
> Rest, 4, 7 miles (Sat, Sun) = 11 mile week
> 5 miles, 25 min, 3 miles (accident) 4, 8 miles = 22 mile week
> 5 miles (chiro and massage) 5, 5 miles (Tue, Fri, Sun) = 15 mile week
> As you can see, 5 miles on a weekday and 20+ miles weeks are not a big deal. Hopefully this is the only week that my chiropractor and massage therapist insist I come in on my running days... But, if it takes another week or two, I truly appreciate your guidance! (You have a much better understanding of the purpose of these miles than I do!)



Then I'd agree that either a 5-0-5 or a 5-0-3 could be done with relatively minimal risk.


----------



## kirstie101

Question for you resort experts....there’s 3 of us now sharing a room at Pop. All our flights arrive at different times. Can we all still use Magical Express or is it only good if you’re all on the same flight?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> Question for you resort experts....there’s 3 of us now sharing a room at Pop. All our flights arrive at different times. Can we all still use Magical Express or is it only good if you’re all on the same flight?


You can still use it. When you call in your DME or give it to your travel agent you give them all three different times and airlines.


----------



## Barca33Runner

kirstie101 said:


> Question for you resort experts....there’s 3 of us now sharing a room at Pop. All our flights arrive at different times. Can we all still use Magical Express or is it only good if you’re all on the same flight?



I’ve never really had an issue signing up multiple DME times to the same room. Sometimes it has required a second call if the first CM screws it up, but this is definitely something they should be able to accommodate for you.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> Question for you resort experts....there’s 3 of us now sharing a room at Pop. All our flights arrive at different times. Can we all still use Magical Express or is it only good if you’re all on the same flight?


I've done two trips to Disney World where my little sister left Florida on a different day than I did, so we had different DME departure dates and it was not a problem at all.


----------



## Mickeyfan74

rteetz said:


> You can still use it. When you call in your DME or give it to your travel agent you give them all three different times and airlines.


Should not have a problem with multiple DME ressies.


----------



## Mickeyfan74

IamTrike said:


> I read this post quickly and thought that they had announced the return of Disneyland races.  I was about to freak out.  I really want them to come back.
> 
> I'd announce the following:
> Bring back the Everest Challenge and the Tower of Terror 10k
> Return of at least one Disneyland race weekend.
> A Rock and Roll Marathon style of medal packages with many different medal combinations/bonus medals for doing different race combinations.
> Bring Back Marathon Monday (park ticket)
> Special Finisher Gear that is only available post race like NY or Chicago Marathon


Bring back the HS 10 miler also


----------



## lhermiston

For what it's worth, I tried to create an online bracket tonight for best table service restaurants (yeah, my Saturday is lit), but there are no good options out there. Sorry gang.

By the power vested in me by Sundays are for Disney, I declare Boma the best table service restaurant.  *mic drop*


----------



## Carol_

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> Mental tricks:
> 
> Your brain can only handle so much input, so I flood myself with positive feedback, not leaving any room for negative input, both during training and the marathon. For example: don't kick yourself for being under-trained, applaud yourself for being well-rested.
> 
> At any given point, do not contemplate how you got there. Figure out the best outcome possible at that point and put a plan in place to make it happen. 'It doesn't matter, it's in the past'.
> 
> Somewhat similar to @tigger536, I try to give myself a mental mathematical reward at every mile. I try to focus on the miles completed, and not what I have left: 5K done, 10K done, into the double digits, half marathon done, into the 20s, etc.
> 
> The only mile that matters is the one you are running. The miles behind you are behind you. The XX miles in front of you are too overwhelming to think about. Just finish the mile you are running and then do it again. During a tough marathon, the segments may become smaller. I've finished marathons by making it from street light to street light. Just one more...


Love this.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For what it's worth, I tried to create an online bracket tonight for best table service restaurants (yeah, my Saturday is lit), but there are no good options out there. Sorry gang.
> 
> By the power vested in me by Sundays are for Disney, I declare Boma the best table service restaurant.  *mic drop*


WRONG


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> WRONG



My word is final.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> For what it's worth, I tried to create an online bracket tonight for best table service restaurants (yeah, my Saturday is lit), but there are no good options out there. Sorry gang.
> 
> By the power vested in me by Sundays are for Disney, I declare Boma the best table service restaurant.  *mic drop*





rteetz said:


> WRONG



If the question is “what’s the best table service restaurant at Disney?”, I can’t say for sure whether the answer is Boma, but I can say for sure that the answer is NOT Tiffin’s!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> If the question is “what’s the best table service restaurant at Disney?”, I can’t say for sure whether the answer is Boma, but I can say for sure that the answer is NOT Tiffin’s!



@camaker is picking a fight, @rteetz.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> If the question is “what’s the best table service restaurant at Disney?”, I can’t say for sure whether the answer is Boma, but I can say for sure that the answer is NOT Tiffin’s!


I wouldn’t say tiffins either tho...


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t say tiffins either tho...



I know. I just recall Tiffins and Homecomin’ as being among your favorites.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I know. I just recall Tiffins and Homecomin’ as being among your favorites.


They are for sure. Not my top pick tho.


----------



## Nightriders19

Hello all!  I'm new around here, and registered for the 2020 Marathon because a) it's on my birthday and b) I've been telling myself that I would run a WDW marathon for the past 6 years (since I happened to be at WDW for Marathon weekend in 2014 and had SO.MUCH.FOMO looking at all the people with medals).  It was finally time to make good on my promise to myself!  I'm an experienced runner and an experienced Disney'er (AP holder) but have never done a runDisney event before.  
So, questions:

1.  I ran a half-marathon today for POT and finished with a PR 1:37.36 (chip time).  Is this likely to be fast enough for an A corral placement?  I have a stretch goal of running a BQ at WDW.

2.  We're staying at BLT for the weekend.  Is monorail the best way to get the the start line?


----------



## IamTrike

Trying to think of what I'd vote for, for best table service.  I think it would really depend on the meal, breakfast lunch or dinner, whether or not I factored in character engagement or whether I wanted to be in a park or not. 

I love breakfast at Kona. 


Nightriders19 said:


> Hello all!  I'm new around here, and registered for the 2020 Marathon because


Welcome!
​


Nightriders19 said:


> 1.  I ran a half-marathon today for POT and finished with a PR 1:37.36 (chip time).  Is this likely to be fast enough for an A corral placement?  I have a stretch goal of running a BQ at WDW.


Congrats.   There is a chart in one of the posts on this forum that shows estimated corral placement by time that @DopeyBadger put together.  He rocks.  That seems to be pretty safely in A territory.
​


Nightriders19 said:


> 2.  We're staying at BLT for the weekend.  Is monorail the best way to get the start line?


Best is subjective, but your options from there on the Half and Marathon mornings are Drive, Uber or Monorail.   I've never had any issues with the monorail, but you do have to transfer at the TTC and depending on how your legs feel the walk up to the monorail platform at Epcot and the walk to switch monorails at the TTC can be kind of a pain.   In 2018 I drove from Contemporary and I would definitely do that again.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Nightriders19 said:


> Hello all!  I'm new around here, and registered for the 2020 Marathon because a) it's on my birthday and b) I've been telling myself that I would run a WDW marathon for the past 6 years (since I happened to be at WDW for Marathon weekend in 2014 and had SO.MUCH.FOMO looking at all the people with medals).  It was finally time to make good on my promise to myself!  I'm an experienced runner and an experienced Disney'er (AP holder) but have never done a runDisney event before.
> So, questions:
> 
> 1.  I ran a half-marathon today for POT and finished with a PR 1:37.36 (chip time).  Is this likely to be fast enough for an A corral placement?  I have a stretch goal of running a BQ at WDW.
> 
> 2.  We're staying at BLT for the weekend.  Is monorail the best way to get the the start line?



Welcome!

Others will likely have more definitive answers to your questions, but I believe your chip time will be good enough for an A corral placement. The forward corrals tend to not be as crowded as those further back, so even without corral A I think you should have a fairly clean path if you go for the BQ.

I’ve never been at a monorail resort for a race weekend so I don’t have any insight there.


----------



## Nightriders19

IamTrike said:


> I love breakfast at Kona.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Congrats.   There is a chart in one of the posts on this forum that shows estimated corral placement by time that @DopeyBadger put together.  He rocks.  That seems to be pretty safely in A territory.
> 
> Best is subjective, but your options from there on the Half and Marathon mornings are Drive, Uber or Monorail.   I've never had any issues with the monorail, but you do have to transfer at the TTC and depending on how your legs feel the walk up to the monorail platform at Epcot and the walk to switch monorails at the TTC can be kind of a pain.   In 2018 I drove from Contemporary and I would definitely do that again.



Thanks!  We won't have a car on this trip, so may just Uber/Lyft to the start line.

Breakfast at Kona is my fave too.  Samoan + Kona press pot = breakfast heaven.


----------



## Nightriders19

Barca33Runner said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Others will likely have more definitive answers to your questions, but I believe your chip time will be good enough for an A corral placement. The forward corrals tend to not be as crowded as those further back, so even without corral A I think you should have a fairly clean path if you go for the BQ.
> 
> I’ve never been at a monorail resort for a race weekend so I don’t have any insight there.


 
Thanks!  That's helpful


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 114 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend.

Congratulations to everyone (me) who participated in the table service restaurant tournament and to our undisputed champion, Boma. All results are final. 

But, even though trying to make that tournament was a disaster, maybe Sundays are for Disney can salvage the topic a little bit. For this week's SAFD, what are your TOP THREE table service (or signature dining) locations? If you want, you can get really specific and include your favorite meal (breakfast, lunch, dinner) and menu item.

For example:

3. 50s Prime Time Cafe - dinner - the pot roast
2. Ohana - dinner - honey coriander wings and teriyaki noodles
1. Boma - dinner - seafood gumbo 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## flav

SAFD:
For restaurants we like feeling we are at Disney (theme or views), convenient location (so far resorts like AKL or WL are out), good food and real table service if we go that way (not buffets). So, it gives...
3- Mama Melrose  
2- Liberty Tree Tavern lunch
1- Cinderella Royal Table dinner

That said, we once were DxDDP doing three TS per day but are now going QS almost exclusively.


----------



## lhermiston

flav said:


> SAFD:
> For restaurants we like feeling we are at Disney (theme or views), convenient location (so far resorts like AKL or WL are out), good food and real table service if we go that way (not buffets). So, it gives...
> 3- Mama Melrose
> 2- Liberty Tree Tavern lunch
> 1- Cinderella Royal Table dinner
> 
> That said, we once were DxDDP doing three TS per day but are now going QS almost exclusively.



I love seeing Mama Melrose making an early appearance on SAFD. Great restaurant.


----------



## Disney at Heart

[QUOTE="MissLiss279, post: 61062580, member: 557861] I've never had any issues with the monorail, but you do have to transfer at the TTC and depending on how your legs feel the walk up to the monorail platform at Epcot and the walk to switch monorails at the TTC can be kind of a pain.
[/QUOTE]
We stayed at Shades of Green last year and decided to take the monorail after the marathon because our bus was stuck in traffic “forever” after the half.  It is a pretty good walk from the finish to the monorail, and walking up the platform seemed like climbing Mt. Everest. As I got to the top, I saw the ELEVATOR open!!!! Modern convenience, who would have thought?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, what are your TOP THREE table service (or signature dining) locations? If you want, you can get really specific and include your favorite meal (breakfast, lunch, dinner) and menu item.


1. California Grill - everything is good
2. Homecomin’ - chicken, chicken, chicken, moonshine
3. Sana’a - bread service 

Yes I know, no tiffins but that would be a top 5.


----------



## Carol_

Can anyone tell me how much I walked from the bus stop to the start line of the WDW half marathon last year?  I'd like to brag about the complete amount of damage I did that day (not including the zombie walk around Disney Springs after.)  Also, for this year I'd like to know.  I should get a fitbit or apple watch or something... a ruler and a map...


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  DH and I discussed this at length, and found it almost impossible to narrow the list to only three. We decided on:
—Yak & Yeti
—Paddlefish
—Maria and Enzo’s
I have to award honorable mentions to Chefs de France and Garden Grill (that one mostly because I have wonderful memories of two different Thanksgivings there when our sons were young).


----------



## rteetz

Carol_ said:


> Can anyone tell me how much I walked from the bus stop to the start line of the WDW half marathon last year?  I'd like to brag about the complete amount of damage I did that day (not including the zombie walk around Disney Springs after.)  Also, for this year I'd like to know.  I should get a fitbit or apple watch or something... a ruler and a map...


It’s about a mile give or take a bit.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's SAFD, what are your TOP THREE table service (or signature dining) locations?


1. Boma - Dinner Buffet
2. Tusker House - Breakfast Buffet
3. Via Napoli - Pizza!!!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD:
I'm another Mama Melrose booster. My younger ds looooves Italian food and I have never seen a child inhale a plate of food so quickly, he just loved it. We aren't food snobs but we can always find something the kids will like, the atmosphere inside is nice and cozy, and it's right in the middle of Muppets (at least for now) so you're in a good mood just waiting outside to be seated for your reservation. We've been making sure we go back every trip for the past 2 years or so.

We also love Ohana but recently I've been suspecting we now like it more for the nostalgia of great family memories of meals of the past, than for the meal we are actually having today. It's gone from a reservation I hit MDE over and over again to make sure we get, to something we can live without.

For a lark I went to Cinderella's Royal Table with my mom and s-i-l for my mom's 70th birthday. We took my mom's pic with all the princesses. The food was a lot better than I expected! And the castle setting was nice. It felt like a Special Thing. We also ordered her one of those chocolate glass slippers and my mom still talks about how much she enjoyed "the shoe" lol.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  Wow, only 114 days!  That is simultaneously exciting and terrifying!

My top three:
1) Tusker House - Buffet Breakfast
2) Ohana - dinner, especially a fireworks view while they pipe in the music!
3) Crystal Palace - Buffet Breakfast

I am a sucker for a good buffet breakfast!


----------



## steph0808

1. Boma
2. Yak and Yeti
3. Ohana


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> 1. Boma
> 2. Yak and Yeti
> 3. Ohana



I need to give yak and yeti another go. I like their menu in theory, but ordered a special the one time we went and was underwhelmed.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I need to give yak and yeti another go. I like their menu in theory, but ordered a special the one time we went and was underwhelmed.


Cough go to Tiffins instead cough or nomad lounge cough


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Cough go to Tiffins instead cough or nomad lounge cough



My next trip will be almost all QS, except for Boma Sunday night and maybe 50s Prime Time Cafe. I’ll keep it in mind for next time. I doubt I step foot in AK this trip outside of the marathon.


----------



## lahobbs4

I took a week away for our first Disney cruise and missed the medal release! I love them much more in real life.

running related: we signed up for the Castaway Cay 5K scheduled for Friday, but the weather was rough and we couldn't dock until 2 hours late so they gave everyone the medal and we had the option to run the 5K around the deck. So, not the experience we were planning for but it was still a 5K and a cute Disney medal!

SAFD: 

1. Yak and Yeti - some meatball thing I got last year that was SO good
2. Via Napoli - any kind of giant pizza. We love vacation pizza
3. Sanaa - Biryani and potjie


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> My next trip will be almost all QS, except for Boma Sunday night and maybe 50s Prime Time Cafe. I’ll keep it in mind for next time. I doubt I step foot in AK this trip outside of the marathon.


----------



## IamTrike

Nightriders19 said:


> Thanks!  We won't have a car on this trip, so may just Uber/Lyft to the start line.
> 
> Breakfast at Kona is my fave too.  Samoan + Kona press pot = breakfast heaven.


The Monorail trip there is not bad at all.  I might be tempted to monorail there/ uber back.     The monorail is kind of a fun pre-race adventure. 

The Samoan is quite the hearty breakfast.  I like that and then I wind up finishing other people's pancakes/tonga toast.


Carol_ said:


> Can anyone tell me how much I walked from the bus stop to the start line of the WDW half marathon last year?  I'd like to brag about the complete amount of damage I did that day (not including the zombie walk around Disney Springs after.)  Also, for this year I'd like to know.  I should get a fitbit or apple watch or something... a ruler and a map...


Gmaps pedometer has it a 1.39 miles, and that may be a little low.


----------



## Neon Cactus

3. Le Cellier - just had a great dinner there this weekend and an excellent waiter.
2.  Boma - I love their breakfast and dinner here.
1.  Ohana - I’ve always had a great dinner here.


----------



## michigandergirl

I'm kind of simple with my food choices, so...

SAFD:

1. Via Napoli - because pizza, I absolutely love pizza
2. Morimoto Asia - I love Asian food
3. Sci Fi Dine In Theatre - because you can't go wrong with a burger & fries, beer, and cheesy movies


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  We’ve switched to doing mostly counter service to save time and $$$, so our table service experience is not that extensive. Here’s the list, though:

1.  Raglan Road -  It’s Not Bleedin’ Chowder & Ger’s Bread Pudding!
2.  Chefs de France - Love the beef bourguignon!
3.  Yak & Yeti -  Lots of great menu options.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD
Kona - Breakfast.   Press Pot, Tonga Toast or Macadamia nut pancakes. 
Via Napoli Lunch/casual dinner - pizza and spagetti
BoatHouse  Dinner  Most of their menu


----------



## LdyStormy76

[





Carol_ said:


> Can anyone tell me how much I walked from the bus stop to the start line of the WDW half marathon last year?  I'd like to brag about the complete amount of damage I did that day (not including the zombie walk around Disney Springs after.)  Also, for this year I'd like to know.  I should get a fitbit or apple watch or something... a ruler and a map...



My Garmin says I walked 30.25 miles from the time I left the hotel room until I returned after the marathon.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD:
I only have one - Jaleo.
I’ve enjoyed meals at other restaurants but none that have wowed me like Jaleo.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> SAFD:
> I only have one - Jaleo.
> I’ve enjoyed meals at other restaurants but none that have wowed me like Jaleo.


Well you are certainly giving it a lot of praise. (I don’t always believe the @Keels hype  ) now I need to try it.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

1. Sanaa-I love the bread service and am always able to find an interesting entree. Part of vacation for me is finding things that are different than what I can readily get at home (Living in the midwest this is, unfortunately, a shocking number of cuisines) and Sanaa always hits that mark.
2. Restaurant Marakesh-I love the ambiance and, once again, it's something I can't easily approximate at home. It's unfortunate that the unfamiliarity seems to scare a lot of people off and that it isn't more popular; I think there is a little complacency because no matter how exceptional the food is it will never get the numbers of other restaurants.
3. Tusker House-The green curry shrimp (I'm not sure what they actually label it) is my favorite dish in the parks. I like the rest of the spread, but I could eat just the green curry shrimp and go home happy.

Honorable Mention-Boma (the soups and stews are so amazing, could eat just from that section), Crystal Palace (Food is fine, this is about the Eeyore), Morimoto Asia (I can approximate this at home easier than the others, but it's good), Boatwrights (I know the reputation and it's been a couple years since I've been back, but I looooooove the cornbread and have never been disappointed in my entree), Mama Melrose (the pork shank special I got there a couple years ago was amazing)

Least Favorite (don't like being negative, but this place deserves the scorn)-Chef Mickey's-Loud, crowded, hurried and hectic. The food is "we know we could serve gruel and people would show up" caliber.


----------



## Gemini1131

This one caused a lot of debate in the household but I think I have settled on
1. Tusker house
2. Sanaa 
3. Liberty tree tavern (although I still miss the rolls they had in the 90s)


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> 2. Restaurant Marakesh-I love the ambiance and, once again, it's something I can't easily approximate at home. It's unfortunate that the unfamiliarity seems to scare a lot of people off and that it isn't more popular; I think there is a little complacency because no matter how exceptional the food is it will never get the numbers of other restaurants.



Well stated. I loved the short ribs I had there this year and the service was impeccable. 

It doesn’t help that it’s so hidden. 



Gemini1131 said:


> 3. Liberty tree tavern (although I still miss the rolls they had in the 90s)



We ate at Liberty Tree Tavern during our first family trip 7-8 years ago and they had an incredible BLT-like sandwich that was to die for. But I think they took it off the menu.


----------



## steph0808

lhermiston said:


> I need to give yak and yeti another go. I like their menu in theory, but ordered a special the one time we went and was underwhelmed.



I have only had the honey chicken but it is yummy yummy in my tummy. 

I have tried the lo main as well when my mom ordered it, which was good. But I keep going back for the honey chicken. 

I'm going to have it as my pre-marathon meal this year.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Nightriders19 said:


> Thanks!  We won't have a car on this trip, so may just Uber/Lyft to the start line.
> 
> Breakfast at Kona is my fave too.  Samoan + Kona press pot = breakfast heaven.



Depending on when you finish, the monorail will probably be faster than an uber/bus if you are at one of the monorail resorts. For example, one year I stayed at one of the monorail resorts and the monorail was nice and quick. Whereas another year during the half marathon I took a bus, after when I thought most people would have been finished, and it took me well over an hour to get to the TTC from Port Orleans with everyone packed in body-to-body.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
1) Best breakfast = Boma  (dinner is also amaze-balls) 
2) Best lunch = Tusker House 
*both of these are excellent choices if you are hypoglycemic after a half  
3) Best dinner = California Grill


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Well you are certainly giving it a lot of praise. (I don’t always believe the @Keels hype  ) now I need to try it.



Do it! He’s one of the best chefs out there today. Jaleo is wonderful, and his tiny restaurants like é in Vegas or Minibar in DC are even better.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Do it! He’s one of the best chefs out there today. Jaleo is wonderful, and his tiny restaurants like é in Vegas or Minibar in DC are even better.


It’s on the list!


----------



## drlorilovesdisney

SAFD:
I usually just read all the posts, but had to weigh in on this one.
1) Artist point  for the cedar plank salmon and quiet atmosphere.
2) boma for breakfast
3) Raglan Road- the food is great and I love Irish music and dance.


----------



## rdiver

I’ve only been to WDW once and only eaten at two table service restaurants. But, they were perfect for what we were trying to accomplish. 

1. California Grill Bruch- after Wine and Dine half marathon in 2018. Perfect way to celebrate and a window view of MK. I had actually not been into MK at this point...Mimosas, sushi, steak and eggs, what’s not to beat...
2. Liberty Tree Tavern- we had a early dinner right before the Christmas Party. Perfect way to transition from park day to Christmas (plus a ride on the Jingle Cruise). 

With marathon weekend and Star War in 2020, hope to hit up a couple more places.


----------



## StarGirl11

1. Tiffins is by and far my favorite meal on property. Love the food and some part of childhood me about squeeled internally when they brought out the bread appetizer in little tiffins. I know, I know should have been obvious but thing was I hadn't seen those style of containers since I had last been in India. And something about seeing them again took me back to being 8 and having my after school tutor bringing me food in the tiffins when my Mom was out of town. Its such a little thing but it really does matter to me.

2. Le Cellier- Good Steak and love the maple creme bulee. Dragging my best friend there with me on the December trip.

3. Tusker House-Drink and variety of food.

I'll also second Crystal Palace from a nostalgia standpoint for honorable mentions. Though mine is less Eyore and more wanting to see Tigger!

Oh and Be Our Guest at some point has become a staple trip of mine. 

Only place I've tried and not liked so far that I can think of is Sci-Fi dinner. Thought food was mediocre and just wasn't worth it. 

I haven't been to Cinderella's Royal Table in years but I'm going to be doing it in December on Christmas party night. I think the last time I did it was in 2013?

Speaking of transport I'm probably going to do the bus on 5/10 morning and Uber on half/full morning. I was not happy with how long it took us to get to the start area the last couple of years on the longer race mornings. Don't really care as much on 5/10 morning but half and full I usually get race retreat and I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I'm a WDW local, so consistency is a big driver for me; I've had an excellent meal at many WDW eateries, but often return to the same place and have a disappointing experience. So, with that in min, my Top 3 table service locations, with #1 being the best...

3. A tie between La Hacienda de San Angel and Via Napoli - but if I have to pick one, it goes to La Hacienda's quieter dining room
2. Hollywood Brown Derby - over 20, years, still delivers one of the best martinis I've ever had, and the food is great, too.
1. Victoria & Albert's. Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD:

1. Breakfast at Boma
2. Lunch at Homecomin
3. Dinner at Ohana

We've got two out of the three reserved for marathon weekend and so excited. Tusker House and Sanaa are my honorable mentions.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD
1. Biergarten. Not saying it is the best, but for some reason it is always my favorite go-to restaurant. I like the food, but I love the show and the overall vibe.
2. California Grill
3. Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## apdebord

SAFD:
1) Tiffins
2) California Grill
3) Brown Derby

Honorable Mentions that could possibly be #3 depending on the day: Skipper Canteen, La Hacienda, Spice Road Table


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Do it! He’s one of the best chefs out there today. Jaleo is wonderful, and his tiny restaurants like é in Vegas or Minibar in DC are even better.


I went to Jaleo in DC and wasn't into it. We always went to La Tasca when we wanted Tapas.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> I went to Jaleo in DC and wasn't into it. We always went to La Tasca when we wanted Tapas.



Give é a try during a Vegas trip. It’s small, intimate, and super fun interacting with all the chefs. Plus the food is inventive and very creative.


----------



## JulieODC

FFigawi said:


> Give é a try during a Vegas trip. It’s small, intimate, and super fun interacting with all the chefs. Plus the food is inventive and very creative.



Minibar is hands down the best meal I’ve ever had!


----------



## steph0808

Blizzard Beach?! 5am start?! Less highway?!  

It says more epcot - better not mess with running around World Showcase!

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/


----------



## Jason Bryer

steph0808 said:


> Blizzard Beach?! 5am start?! Less highway?!
> 
> It says more epcot - better not mess with running around World Showcase!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/



Ugh! 5:30am was already too early to do anything! Love how they phrased it as a good thing.


----------



## mjcorral

Jason Bryer said:


> Ugh! 5:30am was already too early to do anything! Love how they phrased it as a good thing.


This will be my first time, so I have nothing to compare it to. I did a run not too long ago that part of the route was through a lazy river, maybe the blizzard beach section will have that!

I agree with the ugh! I'm on the west coast and that will be 2am for me.


----------



## Neon Cactus

steph0808 said:


> Blizzard Beach?! 5am start?! Less highway?!
> 
> It says more epcot - better not mess with running around World Showcase!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/



I am curious to see this.  I was wondering this past weekend with all of the construction and walls at EPCOT how that might affect the course.  But World Showcase is the one area that doesn't have all of that construction, other than Ratatouille, which is off the main path.  Going through Blizzard Beach will be cool.  Can we ride Summit Plummet??  Going up the hill and those stairs would be so much fun late in the race!


----------



## rteetz

Show me the course. I have worries about how this is going to change things.


----------



## jeremy1002

Jason Bryer said:


> Ugh! 5:30am was already too early to do anything! Love how they phrased it as a good thing.


It would be so great if this was part of the mileage needed to eliminate Wide World of Sports, but it's hard to imagine them pulling that off.  Hopefully it is at least the death of that out-and-back on Western Way.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> It says more epcot - better not mess with running around World Showcase!


Hopefully that means we'll either go through Future World some at the start and then end with the usual World Showcase run or get more real time in Epcot for the half.  But yes, don't mess with World Showcase.  

From the chEAR Squad information, I wonder if they're going to make the MK chEAR squad only now.  It was that way at DLR for their races.  The only way to spectate from inside a park was to buy the chEAR squad.  

I wonder if the new open air runners area means that Runners Retreat will be radically different and not at all available before the race.

In a weird way, I like the earlier start.  Don't get me wrong as it's still going to be very difficult, but as a slower runner, this gives me more wiggle room to make my post race ADR.


----------



## Kerry1957

The earlier start may "derail" my plans to ride Expedition Everest. As @rteetz said, Show me the course.


----------



## steph0808

Sleepless Knight said:


> Hopefully that means we'll either go through Future World some at the start and then end with the usual World Showcase run or *get more real time in Epcot for the half.*  But yes, don't mess with World Showcase.



But it says these changes will only be made to the Marathon course - not the half.


----------



## Jason Bryer

jeremy1002 said:


> It would be so great if this was part of the mileage needed to eliminate Wide World of Sports, but it's hard to imagine them pulling that off.  Hopefully it is at least the death of that out-and-back on Western Way.



Looking at last year's map, I could see them eliminating the out and back around mile 11 and put that slack into Blizard Beach. I support that. I wouldn't complain about less ESPN, but I don't hate it as much as others.

What I can't tell is will all the races start at 5am, or just marathon?


----------



## aalvis

The marathon still goes through all four parks though, right?


----------



## PrincessV

Jason Bryer said:


> Ugh! 5:30am was already too early to do anything! Love how they phrased it as a good thing.


Painful thought it'll be, the earlier start will be good for me - 30 extra minutes to rest/soak in a hot bath/nap/eat/recover before I need to head out for dinner plans is welcome!



Sleepless Knight said:


> I wonder if the new open air runners area means that Runners Retreat will be radically different and not at all available before the race.


That was exactly my thought as I read it. No more tent/shelter, probably no more food. 



Kerry1957 said:


> The earlier start may "derail" my plans to ride Expedition Everest. As @rteetz said, Show me the course.


Yep, I have a feeling this will hurt the faster runners wanting to ride.


----------



## jeremy1002

Little mock-up to give myself a sense of the scale of mileage that BB *might* unlock:


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> But it says these changes will only be made to the Marathon course - not the half.


I never know with runDisney, so I can always hope?  After running that half course last year, I understood why so many people disliked it.


Jason Bryer said:


> What I can't tell is will all the races start at 5am, or just marathon?


In theory just the marathon.  I really hope.  For obvious reasons it causes the most disruption to the parks since it goes through 3 of them when they are open.  


aalvis said:


> The marathon still goes through all four parks though, right?


Well they didn't say it wouldn't.  But they can always change that.  


PrincessV said:


> Painful thought it'll be, the earlier start will be good for me - 30 extra minutes to rest/soak in a hot bath/nap/eat/recover before I need to head out for dinner plans is welcome!


Exactly.  I had just enough time this year to soak in the tub, shower, and catch a bus to Epcot.  I skipped my post marathon race retreat access in part because of time, but also because I really just wanted to clean up.  


PrincessV said:


> That was exactly my thought as I read it. No more tent/shelter, probably no more food.


For me, the benefit of race retreat was the ability to sit down before the half and full in a chair as opposed to on the ground.  I did take advantage of the breakfast after the half and the next morning before the marathon.  If they no longer offer the seating, I will probably skip race retreat.


----------



## rteetz

Yeah Race Retreat is no more. Open air space rather than a tent and now open to everyone.


----------



## cavepig

Cool they've added Blizzard Beach, but the paths are more narrow I think but not enought I wouldn't want to run it.   If it gets rid of that out and back that's even more super.   Makes me almost want to sign up or just hope it stays for the future.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Will hold off judgment on the course changes until I see it.  I guess the first time we will see the new course is when they file with USTA to certify the course?  I seem to recall that happens a few weeks before the guide comes out.

First time I ran the marathon (2008) we ran through world showcase at the beginning and I would be happy if they brought that part back.  While we get to do it for the 5k/10k, I love running through that area in the dark.  I also think I remember hearing how in one of the early years they also ran through Blizzard Beach (I also remember hearing about them having it "snow" during that part, which would be cool), but my memory ain't what it used to be.  Not sure if anyone has course maps from that far back...

Start time change doesn't bother me.  If it's hot again, it is 30 minutes less in the sun, which I am happy with.  Already had to get up so so so early, I will trade the 30 minutes less sleep for less time in the sun.  Also could give more people a chance to get to the castle while it's still dark (assuming they don't change the course that much).  I typically don't do rides during, but again, depending on where they make the course changes, the early start might not be that much of an impact (if they get added before AK).

I agree that if the "open air" runner area is the replacement for the race retreat, I'm likely out.  I splurged for RR as insurance against bad weather (cold/rain), so no need if it's all outdoors now.


----------



## goingthedistance

https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=l&id=FL96001WN
This is the certified course from the last time (to my knowledge) that the marathon went through Blizzard Beach.  I've run every year since 2006 and have never run through Blizzard Beach.  I am wondering what the 30 minutes earlier will do to Everest riding and I also wonder what the Epcot construction will do for the full finish.  I think we had a sneak preview last year for the half.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

goingthedistance said:


> https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=l&id=FL96001WN
> This is the certified course from the last time (to my knowledge) that the marathon went through Blizzard Beach.  I've run every year since 2006 and have never run through Blizzard Beach.  I am wondering what the 30 minutes earlier will do to Everest riding and I also wonder what the Epcot construction will do for the full finish.  I think we had a sneak preview last year for the half.



Yep that has to be it.  Just found the reference I was thinking about and it says "One year, before 1998, the marathon took us through Blizzard Beach..."


----------



## DopeyBadger

I'm personally a fan of shifting the time to even earlier.  That means an extra 30 min without the sun and additional time without the higher probability of wind that comes with the sunrise.  That now gives me nearly 2-2:20 hours of no sun guaranteed.  It's one of the big reasons I chose Disney as my next BQ attempt.

But it could be a negative for EE riders.  A quick back of the envelope calculation.  If the course remains the same from 0 to EE (mile 13.11 roughly), then you get the following time differences for the different corrals (based on 2018 release times, whereas 2019 release times were slightly faster):



This is written as corral - estimate start time - estimated difference between 9am opening and start time - the pace per mile breakdown to reach EE at 9am for opening.

The real time crunch is that the sweepers (balloon ladies) would now be estimated to reach EE at 9:30am (start time of 6:01am + 16 min/mile*13.11 miles).   But last year they started the balloon ladies at 6:18 instead of my estimated 6:31 (so shifted to 5:48 possibly).  Which means you could be looking at as early as 9:18am for the balloon ladies to reach EE.  Again, this all assumes no changes to the course from start to EE itself from prior years which at this time is an unknown. 



rteetz said:


> Yeah Race Retreat is no more. Open air space rather than a tent and now open to everyone.



Seems to me the new open air space is still a for sale item, no?



"...and the on-sale date for the new own-air runner area and ChEAR Squad packages..."


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Seems to me the new open air space is still a for sale item, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...and the on-sale date for the new own-air runner area and ChEAR Squad packages...


Yes that is true. Basically race retreat without a tent.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

The on-ramp loop to get back up to Osceola should be fun to do at that stage of the marathon.


----------



## drummerwife

Wondering how adding BB is going to effect traffic for the All Stars Resorts?


----------



## MissLiss279

GuinnessRunner said:


> I agree that if the "open air" runner area is the replacement for the race retreat, I'm likely out.  I splurged for RR as insurance against bad weather (cold/rain), so no need if it's all outdoors now.


Same.


----------



## BigEeyore

This makes me super nervous.  If adding BB takes away only from highway time, or WWoS then great.  But I'm worried that they are going to short us in the parks. 
Also don't know about the 5am start - if it's warm, then extra time without the sun on us is great but otherwise it's a negative for me. 
On a side note - I didn't realize that the full was sold out!


----------



## MissLiss279

BigEeyore said:


> This makes me super nervous.  If adding BB takes away only from highway time, or WWoS then great.  But I'm worried that they are going to short us in the parks.
> Also don't know about the 5am start - if it's warm, then extra time without the sun on us is great but otherwise it's a negative for me.
> On a side note - I didn't realize that the full was sold out!


I saw that! I’m wondering if it is just saying Sold Out until they update the page. It still has 5:30 as the start time.


----------



## michigandergirl

I've never been to Blizzard Beach, so that's cool, but I'm thinking EE will be a no-go for me. Maybe I'll shoot for riding TOT instead.


----------



## Desdemona924

MissLiss279 said:


> I saw that! I’m wondering if it is just saying Sold Out until they update the page. It still has 5:30 as the start time.


I feel like that may be the answer. I looked at the site just after I saw the blog post and it was still available. Unless a bunch of people were really sold on it because of the new 5:00 start time....


----------



## huskies90

Is it possible they are significantly changing the course? Could Toy Story Land and/or Galaxy's Edge be added? And although they just mentioned the marathon, I would not be surprised if the other races change, too. I love how they announce the changes but then don't tell people what they are. lol


----------



## PrincessV

jeremy1002 said:


> Little mock-up to give myself a sense of the scale of mileage that BB *might* unlock:
> 
> View attachment 437214


I've been playing with it, too, and got nearly the same. The hitch I keep running into is getting back onto Osceola on the correct side to enter WWOS. They don't usually close Osceola in both directions, do they? I think they'd have to in order to get us across.


----------



## jennamfeo

I'm not ready to commit to Goofy so if that sells out you can find me at DATW.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

PrincessV said:


> I've been playing with it, too, and got nearly the same. The hitch I keep running into is getting back onto Osceola on the correct side to enter WWOS. They don't usually close Osceola in both directions, do they? I think they'd have to in order to get us across.



Could they just close off W. Beuna Vista  up to BB?  After AK runners would take off ramp from Osceola to W. Beuna Vista, run through BB, then come back down Beuna Vista and use on-ramp to get back on Osceola heading toward WWOS.


----------



## SarahDisney

goingthedistance said:


> https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=l&id=FL96001WN
> This is the certified course from the last time (to my knowledge) that the marathon went through Blizzard Beach.  I've run every year since 2006 and have never run through Blizzard Beach.  I am wondering what the 30 minutes earlier will do to Everest riding and I also wonder what the Epcot construction will do for the full finish.  I think we had a sneak preview last year for the half.



Oh cool, I didn't realize the course ran through 4 parks pre-AK! That's kinda fun.




BigEeyore said:


> On a side note - I didn't realize that the full was sold out!



If you log into runDisney, you can still register. So I'm guessing they're just saying that temporarily.

I'm super curious what the course will look like. The idea of fewer highway miles actually interests me ... but I don't know if they're really cutting out a lot of highway or cutting out parts of the other parks to put in Blizzard Beach.

Also ... didn't the marathon used to go through Epcot first? Any thoughts on whether they're bringing that back and that's the extra Epcot they mentioned?


----------



## StarGirl11

You know it’s funny because I always wondered what it would be like to run through Blizzard Beach but it’s not something I actually thought they would ever do?

I’m also not happy at all about the loss of race retreat. Part of the entire appeal of that was it being indoors and they took that away. Sometimes I wonder if they even know what sells the extra stuff. If it still gives me early entry to expo I’ll probably pay for it but I’m not going to be happy.

Honestly the less time in WWOS the happier I am. I just hope they don’t have us going up the hills where the slides are. That will be a royal pain if they do.


----------



## steph0808

michigandergirl said:


> I've never been to Blizzard Beach, so that's cool, but I'm thinking EE will be a no-go for me. Maybe I'll shoot for riding TOT instead.



I could get behind this plan. With a 5am start from corral C (where I will most likely be), and I just looked that EMH are happening at DHS from 8-9am, I might be able to time it just right to hit ToT around park opening. I would totally detour to ride my favorite ride during the marathon.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m withholding judgment. I can’t say I’m optimistic or pessimistic at this point. It does, however, specifically state “less time on the roads outside the parks.” This is pretty unambiguous language. Just hope it doesn’t mean “add 2 miles blizzard beach, subtract 1.9 MK, HS, AK”.

I like the 5 AM change. That early is too early, regardless, so it doesn’t make much difference to me. I like being done earlier.


----------



## camaker

Not super thrilled about the earlier start, but, well, so many people have been clamoring for a night race it's good to see RunDisney listen!!   

This will be my 5th time running the marathon and, while I love the course, there is definitely room for improvement.  If the promise of less highway time and more parks time pans out, it should be a step forward.  Particularly if they can get rid of the out and back section before AK.  I'm just hoping that this isn't some mechanism to allow them to skip over DHS while still claiming to run through 4 parks.  I'll be very interested to see what the course map looks like when it comes out.  Reserving judgement until then.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m withholding judgment. I can’t say I’m optimistic or pessimistic at this point. It does, however, specifically state “less time on the roads outside the parks.” This is pretty unambiguous language. Just hope it doesn’t mean “add 2 miles blizzard beach, subtract 1.9 MK, HS, AK”.
> 
> I like the 5 AM change. That early is too early, regardless, so it doesn’t make much difference to me. I like being done earlier.


They can't really cut much of anything from DHS if they want to run the course through that park since it barely goes through there now.  I agree on the 5:00am change.  The only difference between a 5:00am start and a 5:30am start is that I finish earlier.  That works for me since sleepy, tired, and exhausted are part of the equation no matter what.  

Hopefully we're mostly excited when the course map comes out meaning that we get more time in Epcot, still go through World Showcase, less time on the highways, and the same or more time in all the theme parks _and _Blizzard Beach.  Let's hope that Blizzard Beach pluses the course as opposed to taking something away from it.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m tentatively very excited for these changes and, at least for the time being, eager for future announcements. 

Granted, runDisney could burn me, but for now I’m excited.


----------



## StarGirl11

Coming back for a moment I’m not entirely sure with 100 percent positivity that we’re losing race retreat until the add ons go on sale and here’s why. The area is described as runners only. Thing is Race Retreat gave upper level Chear squad access to it. And I’m betting a good chunk of what sold upper level chear squad was the afore mentioned access. And if there’s anyone who wants to be probably out in the elements less then the it’s going to be spectators.

And if it is in replacement well I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if they end up backpedaling. Since this would be another case of runDisney not entirely understanding what their own customer base wants or needs.


----------



## PrincessV

GuinnessRunner said:


> Could they just close off W. Beuna Vista  up to BB?  After AK runners would take off ramp from Osceola to W. Beuna Vista, run through BB, then come back down Beuna Vista and use on-ramp to get back on Osceola heading toward WWOS.


The problem is that we'd need to be on the opposite side of Osceola to get to Victory Way into WWOS - and Osceola is divided and elevated, so we can't just cross over it. What could be done, though, is to exit AK to Osceola, take Osceola to WWOS, as usual, but cut some of the winding in WWOS out. Exit WWOS onto Osceola, as usual, but keep going to exit onto Buena Vista. Enter BB from Buena Vista, and exit BB onto Buena Vista. Take Buena Vista to World Dr, turn right, and enter DHS the usual way. I plotted it out in Runkeeper and also added some loops into/around future world in EP, and ended up with 26.5 miles exiting EP... cut out some more in WWOS and assume my plotting points aren't accurate (they definitely aren't), and it could work.

Another (unpleasant) thought... the course description still says "4 parks" - what if BB is one of those parks and they cut AK or DHS? I sure hope that's not the case.


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> Another (unpleasant) thought... the course description still says "4 parks" - what if BB is one of those parks and they cut AK or DHS? I sure hope that's not the case.



This I why I’m withholding judgment. On the one hand, this would be a shocking decision on almost all fronts. People would riot (or at least the Internet/rD phone line equivalent). On the other, I’ll put nothing past them (I mean, the open-air runner experience literally sounds like a roped-off area of parking lot).


----------



## GuinnessRunner

PrincessV said:


> Another (unpleasant) thought... the course description still says "4 parks" - what if BB is one of those parks and they cut AK or DHS? I sure hope that's not the case.



Not that I wouldn't put it past them, but they seem to have updated the registration page (at least for the new start time) and it still says in a couple of places for the marathon: "26.2-mile course through all 4 Walt Disney World Theme Parks and ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex "

They haven't added any reference to BB yet, but by saying "all 4" parks, it seems to imply that they aren't eliminating AK or DHS.  They have to know that is one of the main draws.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I think if they cut out any part of it, it would be WWoS and only because that would be less running on Disney roads and because the main auto entrance ramp for DHS is now right by Osceola and Victory, so they may not want to shut that part of Osceola Parkway down.  So they could have us run through EPCOT at the beginning and then Blizzard Beach to make up part of those miles.  I'm really curious to see the new course!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

StarGirl11 said:


> Coming back for a moment I’m not entirely sure with 100 percent positivity that we’re losing race retreat until the add ons go on sale and here’s why. The area is described as runners only. Thing is Race Retreat gave upper level Chear squad access to it. And I’m betting a good chunk of what sold upper level chear squad was the afore mentioned access. And if there’s anyone who wants to be probably out in the elements less then the it’s going to be spectators.
> 
> And if it is in replacement well I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if they end up backpedaling. Since this would be another case of runDisney not entirely understanding what their own customer base wants or needs.



The main point of getting the race retreat isn't the food, character meet/greets, bag check, or some sort of status thing to separated from the other runners. At 3AM I don't care about getting  my picture with a princess—I am too tired. Instead, it is mostly to simply have a chair to sit in that is not outside. It would be a sort of "Hey, instead of offering you some shelter from the cold/rain, let's just charge you $120 to stand in a "special area" and drink $10 worth of coffee and a bagel while you freeze, rather than over there where you can stand for free for pretty much the same thing. If they do this, the next thing will be that you will have to pay a $40 for a special pass to run through Cinderella's castle and all others will have to run around it! Joking aside, I would be surprised if they get rid of the race retreat. I suspect instead they are just going to lump it in with cheer squad packages as an effort to increase paying spectators, which I am not sure sells quite as well as the race retreat.


----------



## StarGirl11

Disneyslowrunner said:


> The main point of getting the race retreat isn't the food, character meet/greets, bag check, or some sort of status thing to separated from the other runners. At 3AM I don't care about getting  my picture with a princess—I am too tired. Instead, it is mostly to simply have a chair to sit in that is not outside. It would be a sort of "Hey, instead of offering you some shelter from the cold/rain, let's just charge you $120 to stand in a "special area" and drink $10 worth of coffee and a bagel while you freeze, rather than over there where you can stand for free for pretty much the same thing. If they do this, the next thing will be that you will have to pay a $40 for a special pass to run through Cinderella's castle and all others will have to run around it! Joking aside, I would be surprised if they get rid of the race retreat. I suspect instead they are just going to lump it in with cheer squad packages as an effort to increase paying spectators, which I am not sure sells quite as well as the race retreat.



See my previous post to be clear I’m far from happy about the loss of indoor seating if they remove RR. But I also like early expo access a bit too much to not pay for it since I want to get in and out as much as possible. Admittedly they haven’t said this is back but I think it will be. 

I’m also pretty sure Chear doesn’t sell at the same rate but I still think the big selling point for quiet a few was letting family stay inside Race Retreat. At least it was for my parents. And I hope they don’t just start selling under Chear squad because that will just make me angry at the idea of enforcing that everyone comes here with running partners or family. While most do others like myself don’t (basically with my Moms health her coming would be a bad idea so I’m usually solo at Disney). 

And as said before runDisney doesn’t always have the best concept of what actually consitutes a good decision for their own races at times. Tinker bell Half 2017 anyone?

For anyone wondering or wasn’t around two years ago they tried to take the characters off the course almost completely at the 5k. This went just about as well as your probably thinking and was one of the quickest backpedals I’ve seen performed by runDisney.


----------



## kirstie101

I don’t mind the 5:00am start. It just means cooler temps when I finish. I’ll already be tired so 30 doesn’t make much difference. 

Very interested to see the course map! I’ll be really unhappy if we lose time in the parks!


----------



## StarGirl11

if Expeditions Everest is no longer a go I wonder if Rock N Roller Coaster or another of the DHS rides might take its place as the ‘everyone diverts to ride it’ ride. Because I don’t think people are going to give up on that so the question is where does the focus shift to?


----------



## cavepig

StarGirl11 said:


> if Expeditions Everest is no longer a go I wonder if Rock N Roller Coaster or another of the DHS rides might take its place as the ‘everyone diverts to ride it’ ride. Because I don’t think people are going to give up on that so the question is where does the focus shift to?


Rockin doesn't cycle through as many riders and breaks down a lot (or maybe just when I'm about to ride), I think it's a riskier ride to do that late in the race.  But, then I don't do rides so who knows maybe.  


Blizzard being down for refurbishment at least there won't be guests needing to park.   The parking lot would be easy to loop through to as it's quiet large. I just can't see how it would work going into the park, those paths are tight and the cave path part of the loop, I can't imagine runners going through.


----------



## steph0808

I like the 5 am start. For me, Marathon Weekend is a vacation with a marathon thrown in. Making it start 30 minutes earlier means I get 30 minutes back for park time later! I'll just need an extra spin on the Carousel of Progress for my in-park nap!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Hmm...does an earlier start mean transportation starts earlier, and ends earlier, in the morning? Since logically that 5 am start means they want runners in the corrals by 4:30.  Will be interesting to see what the race weekend program states and what those of you going actually experience.


----------



## michigandergirl

steph0808 said:


> I could get behind this plan. With a 5am start from corral C (where I will most likely be), and I just looked that EMH are happening at DHS from 8-9am, I might be able to time it just right to hit ToT around park opening. I would totally detour to ride my favorite ride during the marathon.



TOT is my favorite too. I almost rode it in 2018. I saw a bunch of runners head over there and the CM's were letting them in the fastpass line. I don't remember why I didn't follow them, but I think it had something to do with the allure of BEER waiting for me in Epcot.


----------



## StarGirl11

To be honest as long as I get to ride something I’m good. Would I prefer it to be Everest? Sure. But I’ve also been trying to time TOT and had it fall through on previous attempts


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

steph0808 said:


> I like the 5 am start. For me, Marathon Weekend is a vacation with a marathon thrown in. Making it start 30 minutes earlier means I get 30 minutes back for park time later! I'll just need an extra spin on the Carousel of Progress for my in-park nap!



 I feel the same. Also, I like that it betters my chances for running through Magic Kingdom while it is still completely dark, which I like because the castle is all lit up. Also, I am fine with the course changes, even though I actually liked running on the back roads.


----------



## lhermiston

Maybe I’ll just go down a water slide mid-marathon.


----------



## StarGirl11

lhermiston said:


> Maybe I’ll just go down a water slide mid-marathon.



I wouldn’t count on being able to do that. The water parks tend to rotate who goes down for maintanance at what time of year. I wouldn’t count on being able to ride a slide.

Also have you tried climbing some of the stairs around water parks. It’s not an easy quick ascent. Especially on tired legs.


----------



## lhermiston

StarGirl11 said:


> I wouldn’t count on being able to do that. The water parks tend to rotate who goes down for maintanance at what time of year. I wouldn’t count on being able to ride a slide.
> 
> Also have you tried climbing some of the stairs around water parks. It’s not an easy quick ascent. Especially on tired legs.



I’m mostly kidding. Mostly. But maybe I can talk @FFigawi into it. If we do a water slide, it’ll practically be like 2/3 of a triathlon.


----------



## FFigawi

Am I the only one worried about the biggest impact a 5am start will have? Is no one else concerned the lovely ladies at Thirsty River now have to get there before 7am?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’m mostly kidding. Mostly. But maybe I can talk @FFigawi into it. If we do a water slide, it’ll practically be like 2/3 of a triathlon.



I’m 100% sold on this!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Neon Cactus said:


> I think if they cut out any part of it, it would be WWoS and only because that would be less running on Disney roads and because the main auto entrance ramp for DHS is now right by Osceola and Victory, so they may not want to shut that part of Osceola Parkway down.  So they could have us run through EPCOT at the beginning and then Blizzard Beach to make up part of those miles.  I'm really curious to see the new course!



I'm thinking something along this line.  I asked myself, why move the start to 5:00am (30 min earlier)?  Perhaps it's because they want us to hit a certain milestone at the same time.  The big one has to be MK opening on time.  So maybe they moved the start time so that we could run through EPCOT to start.  Added the 30 min inside EPCOT and then shoot us up to MK hitting there around the same time as we would have if not for the 30 min shift.

EPCOT -> MK -> AK -> Blizzard Beach -> then continue travel down W Buena Vista towards DHS (totally skipping WWOS) -> DHS -> EPCOT to finish

This would then mean that Thirsty River timing (7:30am) and EE (9:00am) would be unaffected by the 30 min earlier shift since the "extra" 30 min of running occurs prior to AK.  This also eliminates highway miles and adds in EPCOT mileage which are both spoken to in today's blog post.  At least I've got my fingers crossed they're thinking along the same lines.

30 min of balloon lady pace = roughly 2 miles.

The normal course reaches my merge point at 1.3 miles.


The EPCOT start route is 3.4 miles.



So a 2.1 mile difference which lines up with the ~30 min difference in start time, giving us the balloon ladies leaving MK at the same time of day.


----------



## StarGirl11

Yeah I’m with you @DopeyBadger thinking there are going to go back to something similar to the 2012 route with some of the out and back post BB cut out by the new addition. 

Which I’ll admit if the start returns to Epcot I will be excited since I only got to do that once and that was my solo DNF year for the marathon. 

Honestly despite my other issues with the announcement if this is what they’re thinking going forward I am excited.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I’m 100% sold on this!!



You’re my boy, Blue.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm thinking something along this line.  I asked myself, why move the start to 5:00am (30 min earlier)?  Perhaps it's because they want us to hit a certain milestone at the same time.  The big one has to be MK opening on time.  So maybe they moved the start time so that we could run through EPCOT to start.  Added the 30 min inside EPCOT and then shoot us up to MK hitting there around the same time as we would have if not for the 30 min shift.
> 
> EPCOT -> MK -> AK -> Blizzard Beach -> then continue travel down W Buena Vista towards DHS (totally skipping WWOS) -> DHS -> EPCOT to finish
> 
> This would then mean that Thirsty River timing (7:30am) and EE (9:00am) would be unaffected by the 30 min earlier shift since the "extra" 30 min of running occurs prior to AK.  This also eliminates highway miles and adds in EPCOT mileage which are both spoken to in today's blog post.  At least I've got my fingers crossed they're thinking along the same lines.
> 
> 30 min of balloon lady pace = roughly 2 miles.
> 
> The normal course reaches my merge point at 1.3 miles.
> View attachment 437338
> 
> The EPCOT start route is 3.4 miles.
> 
> View attachment 437337
> 
> So a 2.1 mile difference which lines up with the ~30 min difference in start time, giving us the balloon ladies leaving MK at the same time of day.



I hope you’re right. I like this concept a lot.


----------



## IamTrike

So I am cautiously optimistic about the change.  I'm hoping they are reverting to a course that starts with the loop in Epcot.  I really liked running through Epcot in the dark with the torches burning and the music playing.  I'm intrigued about the addition of blizzard beach.   I heard a podcast that discussed running through there.  In one of the initial races there was foam on the course there and I think it caused some runners to slip.    

While those changes seem positive I am a little concerned.  It seems like those changes will ad 3-4 miles, and I wonder what Disney is replacing with those miles.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> You’re my boy, Blue.


Nice Quote!!


----------



## jennamfeo

Praying they cut out the Sw**t C*r*l*n* part that has been haunting me since January 13th.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

I would simply be very excited to hear that they cut out the 27" wide Tinkerbell-sized path on the Southeast outskirts of AK...


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> I'm thinking maybe they moved the start time so that we could run through EPCOT to start.  Added the 30 min inside EPCOT and then shoot us up to MK hitting there around the same time as we would have if not for the 30 min shift.


This was my first initial thought too. It lines up with the "more park time" and keeps things on normal schedule from a park operations standpoint. And like you said, gives context to the 5am start time.


----------



## jeremy1002

It will be a very welcome change if the up-front mileage plodding through the Epcot parking lot and out into the street corrals was converted to race mileage.


----------



## Princess KP

The 5K and 10K are showing up as available again.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Just leaving this here in case they change their website. I signed up for a race that goes through MK, AK, HS, and Epcot. I would be interesting if they drop any of those, or even ESPN as that is highlighted on their website. Although, this is at the bottom of the page in smaller, lighter font:



> Dates, times, locations, prices and inclusions subject to change. All races are subject to capacity limits and may close at any time before the website can be updated. Registration fees are non-refundable and non-transferable.


----------



## 1lilspark

Princess KP said:


> The 5K and 10K are showing up as available again.


If they are still up tonight or pop up again at a later date I may be tempted


----------



## kilowan

not sure if this already stated, lookalike everything but the Kids Race is open again.


----------



## MissLiss279

Jason Bryer said:


> Just leaving this here in case they change their website. I signed up for a race that goes through MK, AK, HS, and Epcot. I would be interesting if they drop any of those, or even ESPN as that is highlighted on their website. Although, this is at the bottom of the page in smaller, lighter font:


I will say that I signed up for the W&D 5k because it ran through AK, and then it changed to EPCOT after I signed up...


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Wow—I was out-of-pocket yesterday at the Braves- Phillies game,  and found a lot to sort through last night. My initial thoughts are that they are cutting out WWoS because it was unpopular, but also mostly because with the Braves no longer using it for spring training, there will be other things going on there (or construction), and they don’t want us going through it. 

I would LOVE to run around Epcot first. Seeing the torches lit up around the lake would be a great way to start. That’s my favorite part of the 10k route. If we did that, we wouldn’t need to walk all the way out to where the previous route had the corrals, meaning the new “open-air runner area” might just be exclusive to runners due to space constraints, not as a RR replacement. 

I can’t imagine that rD would do anything to mess with the MK experience of running through the castle in the dark. 

I have more questions than answers after reading their announcement, but as long as we still run through ALL the parks, and have fewer highway miles, I’m prepared to assume this is good.


----------



## FFigawi

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I would LOVE to run around Epcot first. Seeing the torches lit up around the lake would be a great way to start. That’s my favorite part of the 10k route. If we did that, we wouldn’t need to walk all the way out to where the previous route had the corrals, meaning the new “open-air runner area” might just be exclusive to runners due to space constraints, not as a RR replacement.



The old full course ran through Epcot and the start corrals were exactly where they are now. You can’t fit 25,000 people in the 10k start area or in the first part of the 10k course. It’s way too narrow and crowded for that many people.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

FFigawi said:


> The old full course ran through Epcot and the start corrals were exactly where they are now. You can’t fit 25,000 people in the 10k start area or in the first part of the 10k course. It’s way too narrow and crowded for that many people.


Of course. You can, however, put them somewhere other than the place where you’ve been putting them, and there might not be as much space for non-runners to be there. I’m just trying to read between the lines as to what the announcement might mean. If the start is different, the corrals might be placed a bit differently, too.


----------



## dta87

These changes are just making that FOMO spike!


----------



## SheHulk

I agree with @DopeyBadger in that my first thought, when they made the start earlier, is that they are changing the course so we get through MK a little later in the course meaning we have to start earlier to make up for that and get out of MK by the same time. I didn't put as much thought into it as he did (that's true of just about everything  ) but I did get hopeful for some Epcot time at the beginning! We just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Alright, so I tried to figure out the back half.  Again, this is all speculative.  I'm reasonably sure (as I can be) that this idea is close to where they are thinking for the EPCOT possible start:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2020.3729134/post-61089807
So that adds ~2 miles on to the route.  I also thought they're eliminating the WWOS area.



That goes from Mile 15.5 to Mile 22.75 (where I think the old and new course merge points are).  So we'd need to find 7.25 miles of total addition.  That means if the new EPCOT loop is real, then we need 5.25 miles from the Blizzard Beach route and possible other additions to remove WWOS.



I came out to 2.85 miles on this route.  Which falls short by 2.4 miles.  That's a lot to make up in other areas, so I'm not nearly as confident with this option.  Even extending the out-back on Western Way just before AK only yields an extra 2.2 kilometers (1.4 miles).  That still leaves us about 1 mile short.



So I'm still not sure how the back half will look with the addition of BB.  If it were me, I'd try and do something like above only because that gets the runners off of Osceola Pkwy for a big chunk, away from the Victory Way intersection, and off World Dr.  That way the impact of runners is further minimized on the traffic in those specific areas and places us on a much less used Western Way.  But I still don't know about all this.


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> Alright, so I tried to figure out the back half.  Again, this is all speculative.  I'm reasonably sure (as I can be) that this idea is close to where they are thinking for the EPCOT possible start:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2020.3729134/post-61089807
> So that adds ~2 miles on to the route.  I also thought they're eliminating the WWOS area.
> 
> View attachment 437465
> 
> That goes from Mile 15.5 to Mile 22.75 (where I think the old and new course merge points are).  So we'd need to find 7.25 miles of total addition.  That means if the new EPCOT loop is real, then we need 5.25 miles from the Blizzard Beach route and possible other additions to remove WWOS.
> 
> View attachment 437466
> 
> I came out to 2.85 miles on this route.  Which falls short by 2.4 miles.  That's a lot to make up in other areas, so I'm not nearly as confident with this option.  Even extending the out-back on Western Way just before AK only yields an extra 2.2 kilometers (1.4 miles).  That still leaves us about 1 mile short.
> 
> View attachment 437469
> 
> So I'm still not sure how the back half will look with the addition of BB.  If it were me, I'd try and do something like above only because that gets the runners off of Osceola Pkwy for a big chunk, away from the Victory Way intersection, and off World Dr.  That way the impact of runners is further minimized on the traffic in those specific areas and places us on a much less used Western Way.  But I still don't know about all this.


Maybe add some additional mileage in HS??? I don’t know that that would be a mile though...


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> Maybe add some additional mileage in HS??? I don’t know that that would be a mile though...



Possibly squeeze a little extra out of the AK parking lot, BB parking lot, and a little extra in DHS???  Although running in DHS is when the park is open and if it were me designing the course, I'd stay away from Toy Story and GE only because of the congestion from normal park guests in those areas.  Fun to speculate though!


----------



## cavepig

DopeyBadger said:


> Possibly squeeze a little extra out of the AK parking lot, BB parking lot, and a little extra in DHS???  Although running in DHS is when the park is open and if it were me designing the course, I'd stay away from Toy Story and GE only because of the congestion from normal park guests in those areas.  Fun to speculate though!


I can see them using the Blizzard Beach parking lot & front entrance by the store with some back way in or out.    Looping all the way around (I'm not sure if that's what you're thinking)  I just don't see as it's narrow and goes under that cave by the lazy river (which could be drained being under refurbishment), it just seems a little hazzardous as it's not wide at all.


----------



## Barca33Runner

There’s a lot of unbridled enthusiasm, some might say cockeyed optimism, in this speculation. I hope it doesn’t lead to our downfall.


----------



## PrincessV

LdyStormy76 said:


> That still leaves us about 1 mile short.


I've tried plotting some routes with EP at the start, no Western Way,  and no WWOS, too, and keep coming in a mile or so short. Adding Western Way back in would fix it, though, so there's (an ugly) possibility:
Epcot Ctr Dr to Backstage into EP
EP, exit to parking lot, exit onto Epcot Ctr Dr, World Dr exit
World to MK, exit MK on Floridian
Floridian to Bear Island, Western Way out-and-back, Bear Island into AK
AK - could do the W&D route here, with Pandora instead of EE? - exit onto Osceola
Exit Osceola onto Buena Vista, BV to BB
Exit BB on BV, BV to DHS at our usual entrance point
DHS - Sunset, TSL, GE (!!!!!!!!!!!!), out to Hollywood & exit
BW path to YC/BC, enter EP
WS and a couple little loops in FW, exit to parking lot

That got me to 26-ish


----------



## DopeyBadger

cavepig said:


> I can see them using the Blizzard Beach parking lot & front entrance by the store with some back way in or out.    Looping all the way around (I'm not sure if that's what you're thinking)  I just don't see as it's narrow and goes under that cave by the lazy river (which could be drained being under refurbishment), it just seems a little hazzardous as it's not wide at all.



Completely fair.  I haven't visited BB since 2010 and I certainly don't have any concrete memories of it either.


----------



## aalvis

When do they actually release the course?  I feel like it is not very long before the race.


----------



## goingthedistance

Not sure on the Start -> Epcot via Backstage/Overpass because that is generally the route the runners take to the corrals.  Being in a later corral the past few years, I see people still entering the corrals long after the wheelchairs go.  That will not work if we still enter the corrals via Woodpecker/Backstage and the race starts to the south.  They can always change the route we take to get to the corrals though.  If the start goes in that direction we just fill the corrals from the north.

The old Blue/Red starts sent us north from the start line.  We merged about mile 3.4 or so at Backstage if I recall and mile 4 was just about parallel with the start line.  If those starts (one or both) get re-instituted, the balloon ladies would clear MK by 9 assuming a 5:45 start for the balloon ladies.


----------



## cavepig

Oh I also just thought isn't it Blizzard the volunteers that get bused out to water/powerade stops meet at in the morning.  That's always in the parking lot with buses but I doubt it would do much to having the course use the lot.

Maybe Blizzard Beach Ice Gator shows up for meet & greet there!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW's thoughts:
They're trying to clear us out of DHS earlier.  More running in the Epcot area at the end.  
Use Avenue of the Stars as an outer loop to get distance, and then WS loop at the inner loop.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

FFigawi said:


> Am I the only one worried about the biggest impact a 5am start will have? Is no one else concerned the lovely ladies at Thirsty River now have to get there before 7am?



For some reason, even though we've never done MW before, I DID think of this almost immediately.  Might have to find that menu.


----------



## 1lilspark

MissLiss279 said:


> I will say that I signed up for the W&D 5k because it ran through AK, and then it changed to EPCOT after I signed up...


Same been doing ‘just the 10k’ since the inaugural in 2016 but since I did the 5k/10k for 2018 dark side and a 15k/8k challenge at another non Disney race weekend I decided to add the 5k this year for a change of scenery and then the day after AP Registration they make the announcement ....


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Disneyslowrunner said:


> The main point of getting the race retreat isn't the food, character meet/greets, bag check, or some sort of status thing to separated from the other runners. At 3AM I don't care about getting my picture with a princess—I am too tired. Instead, it is mostly to simply have a chair to sit in that is not outside. It would be a sort of "Hey, instead of offering you some shelter from the cold/rain, let's just charge you $120 to stand in a "special area" and drink $10 worth of coffee and a bagel while you freeze, rather than over there where you can stand for free for pretty much the same thing.


Exactly.  Race retreat was worth it for me solely on the basis of allowing me to sit down in a comfortable position thus allowing me to rest my body given what I was about to do.  I didn't even use it after the marathon even though it was still open because it was out of my way and I didn't really want to walk any more than I had to right then.


StarGirl11 said:


> For anyone wondering or wasn’t around two years ago they tried to take the characters off the course almost completely at the 5k. This went just about as well as your probably thinking and was one of the quickest backpedals I’ve seen performed by runDisney.


Yeah, it was.  The characters out on the course for the 10K the next day was a variety of random characters that didn't really fit the theme.  Granted, Tinker Bell had a very limited theme to begin with, but runDisney knew that had better not compound the first mistake by doubling down on it for the next 2 races.  


MissLiss279 said:


> Maybe add some additional mileage in HS??? I don’t know that that would be a mile though...


That would be nice.  I ran the 2017 and 2018 Dark Side Challenges and the 2019 Marathon and have barely spent any time in DHS for those 3 races.  The 2012 Wine & Dine spent some quality time in DHS.  I understand that construction played a part, but that shouldn't be the case anymore for that park.


----------



## willieT

DopeyBadger said:


> I came out to 2.85 miles on this route.  Which falls short by 2.4 miles.  That's a lot to make up in other areas, so I'm not nearly as confident with this option.  Even extending the out-back on Western Way just before AK only yields an extra 2.2 kilometers (1.4 miles).  That still leaves us about 1 mile short.
> 
> So I'm still not sure how the back half will look with the addition of BB.  If it were me, I'd try and do something like above only because that gets the runners off of Osceola Pkwy for a big chunk, away from the Victory Way intersection, and off World Dr.  That way the impact of runners is further minimized on the traffic in those specific areas and places us on a much less used Western Way.  But I still don't know about all this.


To add the extra miles, I see one possible course route, which others have referenced:   the old Red (or Blue) start through Epcot.    We would add 4 miles to the beginning with this route, but, after the 5 mile point, the course could then follow last year's route through MK and AK.   By adjusting the course after the 5 mile point, we would run through the castle at mile 9.5 rather than at mile 10.7 with the old Red/Blue course.  

As far as keeping to the same 'time of day' schedule as recent years, we would be 'only' 20 to 25 minutes off schedule starting at mile 5 and through both MK and AK.  The recent courses reached the castle around mile 6 (sometimes mile 5.8), so assuming the earlier 30 minutes will allow for 2 extra miles, the additional 1.5 miles would add about 20 to 25 minutes.  I'm not sure if this extra time would be enough to discourage the race planners from bringing back the Red or Blue start.

Regarding BB:  I'm very interested in seeing the route off Osceola Parkway and into BB.   We cannot block West Buena Vista Drive for the All Star resorts, plus McDonalds, and the fire station behind McDonalds.   If the runners use the North side (normal westbound traffic side) of Osceola Parkway,  this would open up eastbound Osceola Parkway for traffic -- and runners will have easier access to BB; however, closing this side for the runners will impact the traffic into AK.   One possible option:   runners will use 2 lanes of the westbound side of Osceola Parkway -- which is the BB side.   We will run through the AK toll booths (north lanes only) as we exit the AK parking lot and the road will be coned off all the way to World Drive.    Not ideal, but it works from a traffic flow standpoint.

Here is the Red start from 2009 -- we may use this route in the beginning 5 miles:


----------



## flav

I do no know anything and follow all the interpretations to the announcement but, looking at the medals design reveal, all four parks already seem printed on the ribbon...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Well, I really like the ribbons.  Hopefully they'll remain true to all 4 theme parks.


----------



## DopeyBadger

willieT said:


> To add the extra miles, I see one possible course route, which others have referenced:   the old Red (or Blue) start through Epcot.    We would add 4 miles to the beginning with this route, but, after the 5 mile point, the course could then follow last year's route through MK and AK.   By adjusting the course after the 5 mile point, we would run through the castle at mile 9.5 rather than at mile 10.7 with the old Red/Blue course.
> 
> As far as keeping to the same 'time of day' schedule as recent years, we would be 'only' 20 to 25 minutes off schedule starting at mile 5 and through both MK and AK.  The recent courses reached the castle around mile 6 (sometimes mile 5.8), so assuming the earlier 30 minutes will allow for 2 extra miles, the additional 1.5 miles would add about 20 to 25 minutes.  I'm not sure if this extra time would be enough to discourage the race planners from bringing back the Red or Blue start.
> 
> Regarding BB:  I'm very interested in seeing the route off Osceola Parkway and into BB.   We cannot block West Buena Vista Drive for the All Star resorts, plus McDonalds, and the fire station behind McDonalds.   If the runners use the North side (normal westbound traffic side) of Osceola Parkway,  this would open up eastbound Osceola Parkway for traffic -- and runners will have easier access to BB; however, closing this side for the runners will impact the traffic into AK.   One possible option:   runners will use 2 lanes of the westbound side of Osceola Parkway -- which is the BB side.   We will run through the AK toll booths (north lanes only) as we exit the AK parking lot and the road will be coned off all the way to World Drive.    Not ideal, but it works from a traffic flow standpoint.
> 
> Here is the Red start from 2009 -- we may use this route in the beginning 5 miles:
> 
> View attachment 437549



I've got the balloon lady exit from MK guest areas at 7:55-8:10 (depending on a start of 6:15 vs 6:30am) on the old course.  So an additional 20-25 min would put it at 8:15-8:30 on the course above with the new start time.  Still before the 9am opening, so it's feasible if they're using that timeframe as a hard cutoff.


----------



## pluto377

A little off the topic of all the course speculation.....  I'm back in for MW 2020!!!!!   So so so so so beyond excited.  Took advantage to the 5K and 10K opening up again and registered for both today!  I'm leaving Friday night so I'll miss the big events, but I'm just so glad I can participate at all!  And I finally get a Pluto medal!  Looking forward to getting back into this thread and back into training.  I took the whole summer off from running so I have a long way to go, but I'm not looking to set any speed records.


----------



## The Expert

I like this idea! As a first-time full marathoner I am REALLY looking forward to crossing the finish with a drink from the World Showcase. If we do it at the start of the race rather than the end, that doesn't work for me! 



willieT said:


> Here is the Red start from 2009 -- we may use this route in the beginning 5 miles:
> 
> View attachment 437549


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I went back in my Garmin history, and got the race course from 2012 if anyone wants to speculate using the '12 course.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/141026212


----------



## MissLiss279

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I went back in my Garmin history, and got the race course from 2012 if anyone wants to speculate using the '12 course.
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/141026212


So where do you take away to add in BB...


----------



## IamTrike

MissLiss279 said:


> So where do you take away to add in BB...


That route has a little over a half mile more inside Hollywood studios than the more recent routes.   The out and back on Oscealo is about 1.2 -1.3 miles
The would also eliminate ESPN like others have been mentioning


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  It will be my first marathon, and I'll run whatever they put in front of me, and cherish the experience, but after stalking the MW threads for a few years, I did kind want to run the most recent course iteration.  For my own reasons, I was looking forward to ESPN, and the memories I know it would trigger.


----------



## IamTrike

Ran the *Ninja Half Marathon* this morning.    It was a smaller race put on by US road Racing  (27 half finishers) .   It was on a 1.1 mile greenway loop in a Wilmington, but it looks like they put on similar races all over the country.    I ran with a buddy who was encouraging me.   The race had a 9 am start and after a week of milder temps we had a little bit of a jump back up today.        The race was not bad but we ran counter-clockwise.  Had the RD switched it to run Counter Clockwise we would have been on the inside not the outside of the loop so it would have been a little easier to run tangents and it would have put the sections with little tree cover in places where we weren't staring into the sun. 

I walked the course pre-race and it looked spot on.   My watched measured over 1.04 miles and we missed a decent portion of the course.  If anything it was a little long as they had to route us off the certified course around a gentle yoga class.    Unfortunately when it came time to run the tree cover and seemed to play havoc with my watch and it wound up reading about .25 miles short. 

Pro's: Cheap ($40 race)
Nifty throwing star spinner medal
Looping course made it easy to predict level of effort needed and track pace based on prior laps
Small race made logistics easy  ( I ran within 10 feet of my car on every loop)

Not quite pros
It was a little warm
Race course was not closed.
Manual timing not chip timed  (even though the race website said it was chipped timed)

Going into the race my goal was to improve my POT for corral placement.   My current half time probably puts me in C.    I wound up going out too fast and by lap 4 I realized I wasn't going to be able to hold the time needed for A.  I decided to slow down before blowing up, and shoot for a time that would put me in B.  We wound up running 1:51:18s which I was happy with.    Now that I don't have to worry about blowing up I am going to try again at Crawling Crab in 2 weeks.


----------



## MissLiss279

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DH here.  It will be my first marathon, and I'll run whatever they put in front of me, and cherish the experience, but after stalking the MW threads for a few years, I did kind want to run the most recent course iteration.  For my own reasons, I was looking forward to ESPN, and the memories I know it would trigger.


I never minded WWOS. Although lots of turns and you see runners that are like 5 miles ahead of you as you are entering, it was something different, not the open highway, and there were usually lots of characters.


----------



## flav

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I was looking forward to ESPN





MissLiss279 said:


> it was something different, not the open highway, and there were usually lots of characters.


I am also hoping for a bit of WWOS and lots of characters.

I am writing this as I am finishing my breakfast for my first ever Marathon... Funny enough that the course discussion is arriving the week prior to it: They also changed the one I am running today and made the start earlier. I know the person (and the project) who influenced to make it so. I pre-registered for next year and, apparently, that course will be nice!

Now... as @PaDisneyCouple said, time to go running whatever they put in front of me!


----------



## steph0808

flav said:


> I am also hoping for a bit of WWOS and lots of characters.
> 
> I am writing this as I am finishing my breakfast for my first ever Marathon...



Go get 'em! 

I'm up and at 'em for an easy 10 this morning. It's my last easy-ish week until tapering for my November 3 marathon.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 107 days away from Marathon Weekend, which feels especially crazy to me this morning. It's going to be here before we know it.

runDisney dropped a bomb last week when they announced there would be changes to the marathon course and indicated more announcements were on the way. Whether that announcement is a good one or a bad one is up to you, but there's no doubt Marathon Weekend will look a little different this year. On top of that, Walt Disney World itself is going through a transition period as well, with a new land arriving, a classic nighttime show leaving and big changes in store for Epcot.

With that in mind, knowing that even veteran Dis'ers are going to see something different over Marathon Weekend, for this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know what is something "new" (to you) that you're looking forward to for Marathon Weekend? It could be anything - a new land like Galaxy's Edge or maybe just a resort, ride or restaurant you've never experienced before.

My Marathon Weekend trip should feature a lot of new experiences. First solo trip. First time staying at All-Star Movies. I'm really excited to try some new places to eat, particularly The Polite Pig. I'll explore Galaxy's Edge a bit and hopefully ride Slinky Dog for the first time.

For right now, I'm most excited to see what changes are coming to the race experience. I know this is really divisive right now, we haven't seen a course map and this could all be terrible, but I like change. I think it's good to mix things up a bit. I've never been to Blizzard Beach and would almost certainly never go to a water park on a Disney vacation, so this will be my first chance to see it. So, I'm just looking forward to seeing what the marathon and other races look like this year.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Im early so I'm going to steal a bunch of people's things I'll bet!
1) Yes I'm excited to see a new race course too
2) Moderately excited to try the gondolas, we are staying at Pop
3) I'd like to try that Space 220 restaurant, but last I checked reservations were not open
4) I'm a little excited to see Galaxy's Edge, I've seen enough YouTube coverage to feel like I've been there


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Something old, something new.....wait, this isn't a wedding..... 

So  I have told myself that the main goal for the "marathon for which I have not yet registered"  is to run it "Disney-style", which means run it for enjoyment and not race it, i.e. stop for things, ride a ride, have a beer.  The only problem at this point is that if I do this solo, I know I will probably question why I am doing this and end up racing some of it and end up in that nowhere land of "not fast enough/not fun enough". So yeah.......


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

I am looking forward to the Marathon course changes, although I think I’m in the minority believing they are going to be more negative than positive. I know the colloquialism I want to use, but I’m not sure it’s Dis safe, so I’ll just say something about the announcement felt like they were giving us broccoli and telling us it’s candy. My belief is that their primary goal is to get everyone through both MK and AK before park opening (bye bye Everest) and I’m not optimistic about HS. I also can’t really imagine WWoS will disappear, that’s 4-5 miles that they likely consider park running. If there is going to be “less time on the roads outside the parks” I can’t imagine how they get rid of it.

That said, all of the conjecture is much more educated than my opinions. I’ve never driven at Disney and have no idea which roads are which and where they lead. It’s all the matrix as far as I’m concerned.

As for new things, been there done that on Galaxy’s Edge. I’ll, of course, be looking forward to Rise Of The Resistance. We are doing Storybook Dining after Dopey (real original thinker here) and that will be new. I am all in on the Skyliner and am really looking forward to it. Other than that the new stuff will just happen. We don’t have our trip planned to the millisecond so there’s a lot of room for variation and new experiences.


----------



## pluto377

lhermiston said:


> My Marathon Weekend trip should feature a lot of new experiences. First solo trip. First time staying at All-Star Movies.



Not my first solo trip, but I'll also be solo at AS Movies.

I'm looking forward to not planning anything.  I'll only be there a couple of days and I'll be back a month later for a family trip, so I'm just going to see what the weather and my mood is and go with it.  The only thing I definitely want to do is hit MK on Friday after the 10K and before I leave to get a medal pic at the castle.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know what is something "new" (to you) that you're looking forward to for Marathon Weekend? It could be anything - a new land like Galaxy's Edge or maybe just a resort, ride or restaurant you've never experienced before.


Eating at Topolino the new restaurant atop Riviera is something I’m looking forward too. The new course will be something as well. I just hope I can still ride Everest and get a margarita. 

Outside of that as of right now I don’t have anything new in the cards.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

1) Running the 5K and 10K with my two older daughters for the first time and, if we finally get our acts together, in costume.
2) Seeing the course changes - I'm in the camp that no matter what the change, it will be interesting.  Will have to wait for the weekend to see if that's a good or bad thing, but the addition of Blizzard Beach is enough to have me excited and I like how just the announcement has re-energized the community a bit.
3) Seeing the temporary Illuminations replacement.  I love Illuminations and we are going next week, so will have one last chance to see it, but definitely looking forward to something new there, even if it is just a placeholder for the bigger show coming down the road.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, knowing that even veteran Dis'ers are going to see something different over Marathon Weekend, for this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know what is something "new" (to you) that you're looking forward to for Marathon Weekend?


Since I am running Wine & Dine, much of the NEW will no longer be new to me for Marathon Weekend (Galaxy’s Edge, Gondolas, etc.) 

But, this will be my first time running my second marathon! It sounds silly, but knowing what to expect from training and the race feels completely different this time around. I am hesitantly optimistic about the course changes and this will be my first time running through Blizzard Beach. It has a really fun theme for a water park, so I think this could be fun too! Hopefully this will also be my first time finishing a race with a margarita in my hand (depending on course changes and that I survive the previous 25.5-ish miles!)!


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> SAFD:  Something old, something new.....wait, this isn't a wedding.....
> 
> So  I have told myself that the main goal for the "marathon for which I have not yet registered"  is to run it "Disney-style", which means run it for enjoyment and not race it, i.e. stop for things, ride a ride, have a beer.  The only problem at this point is that if I do this solo, I know I will probably question why I am doing this and end up racing some of it and end up in that nowhere land of "not fast enough/not fun enough". So yeah.......





GuinnessRunner said:


> 3) Seeing the temporary Illuminations replacement. I love Illuminations and we are going next week, so will have one last chance to see it, but definitely looking forward to something new there, even if it is just a placeholder for the bigger show coming down the road.



Yes to both of these. I’m really looking forward to getting the “full” marathon experience and seeing the new Epcot show. Whatever they do, I love shooting fireworks.


----------



## steph0808

The new things I am looking forward to:
1. Galaxy's Edge - I have booked all the experiences, but I don't know if I'll be able to spend that much cash. I'll probably build a droid but not a lightsaber.
2. Staying at the Poly - our first at a monorail resort! (I booked it after I got a raise and as a surprise to my mom - she still has no idea where we are staying).
3. New tours - we are doing the Rhino tour at AK, as well as Keys to the Kingdom at MK. I want to see the Utilidor!


----------



## Neon Cactus

1)  This will be my first Dopey Challenge and my first 5k, 10k and half marathon at Disney World.
2)  New restaurants.  We have reservations at Topolino Terrace and Homecomin'
3)  Hoping the new China and Canada movies are open by then so I can see them.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I have both hopes and fears for the new marathon course, but I’ll be relatively content as long as it continues to run through all 4 major parks. As far ar completely new things, I’m most looking forward to:


Galaxy’s Edge. Super excited to see the land and already have a reservation to build a lightsaber at Savi’s. 
Epcot. I’m really looking forward to the Illuminations replacement. I loved Illuminations, but have felt like it was dated and needing an update for some time now. 
Gondolas. I’m a little up in the air on them right now. I don’t like heights, but I don’t have issues with things like the monorail, so I’m going to give it a go. Staying at CBR, my least favorite moderate, to see how they change the experience.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, knowing that even veteran Dis'ers are going to see something different over Marathon Weekend, for this week's Sundays are for Disney I want to know what is something "new" (to you) that you're looking forward to for Marathon Weekend? It could be anything - a new land like Galaxy's Edge or maybe just a resort, ride or restaurant you've never experienced before.



I’m looking forward to taking the monorail to the start of a race*. We’re staying at Poly this year because we couldn’t rent DVC at BC/YC. 

*race signup required


----------



## SheHulk

camaker said:


> Gondolas. I’m a little up in the air on them right now.


I see what you did there!


----------



## broadsheet

SAFD: this is my first marathon AND first RD race, so I’m excited for everything, lol. But specifically:
Staying at POFQ for the first time (a non-running friend is coming with me)
Post marathon eats at Homecomin
Riding FOP for the first time ever!
Beignets
The medal!
Just soaking everything in and determining whether this will become an addiction, haha


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: I’m on the fence about the changes to the marathon course. I don’t mind the earlier start at all. I don’t like that my first thoughts were negative about the blizzard beach addition and its implications for the course. It would be awesome if we could avoid WWoS or the out and back before AK and run through all four parks plus Blizzard Beach. I just hope it’s not a situation where we basically just run through the parking lot of blizzard beach and not in the water park itself or that they just substitute blizzard beach for another park. 

I’m looking forward to Galaxy’s Edge! I will be there for Wine and Dine but it will be with my sister in law who is pregnant so I doubt she will be doing the rides. I don’t want to have to make her constantly wait on me while I ride all the rides. 

Also most looking forward to being down there with my good friend from college for the whole race weekend. We are extremely excited to be down there without our kids and husbands and just have a ton of fun!


----------



## Beeble

What's SAFD mean?


----------



## rteetz

Beeble said:


> What's SAFD mean?


Sunday’s are for Disney. Lee puts out a SAFD question every Sunday.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Beeble said:


> What's SAFD mean?



Just used as shorthand to signify we’re answering the question rather than everyone replying to the post with the question.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:
1.  First marathon
2.  First Goofy's Challenge
3.  First winter WDW trip
4.  First Castaway Cay 5k Challenge
5.  First meal at Via Napoli (noticed several on this thread mentioned it).  That's our lunch post-marathon
6.  First Blue Zoo meal

And after we return home:  submit application to adopt our 2nd greyhound.


----------



## aalvis

SAFD:
First full marathon and first stay at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Regarding the recent announcement, the 5 AM start will be tough. But I’m optimistic about the course changes. I never minded Wide World of Sports and if they keep part of that and add BB, I think that is good.

When I first read the announcement I had a thought that maybe the only place they will have characters post race for pics is in the paid open air runners area.   I hope that will not be the case. The following says nothing about character photos, but with all the up-sells of late, this concerns me a bit.

“For runners, the event will offer a new outdoor exclusive area, where runners can take photos, pick up their gear, stretch, and recover.”


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: Looking forward to the new marathon course. I really don’t care where it goes, I’m just happy to run in Disney.


IamTrike said:


> I am going to try again at Crawling Crab in 2 weeks.


I’ll also be at Crawlin’ Crab! I was going to use it for my Dopey POT before I was diagnosed with FAI and a torn labrum in my hip. Now I’ll be walking this race as well as Dopey. No worries though because with the help of an @DopeyBadger plan I know I’ll finish!


----------



## JulieODC

New: First marathon! And first time running through all the parks (I’m especially looking forward to AK).

Old: No one thing really jumps out! Just love seeing how our girls get excited over the little things, and how their favorites grow/change every year!


----------



## CDKG

Barca33Runner said:


> Just used as shorthand to signify we’re answering the question rather than everyone replying to the post with the question.


I always reply to the question.


----------



## StarGirl11

Barca33Runner said:


> SAFD:
> I also can’t really imagine WWoS will disappear, that’s 4-5 miles that they likely consider park running. If there is going to be “less time on the roads outside the parks” I can’t imagine how they get rid of it.



See I can't really imagine us still making the trip down to WWOS. Pulling away to BB will probably add another mile if not two on its own. So that shaves around two miles off of that portion of the course. Then there's the comment about Epcot distance, while I don't know if we'll get the full 2012 route even if were scraping by and just give it a mile. That's still two-three miles of a 5 mile out and back. I'm not sure if it's realistic anymore for us to go all the way down to WWOS. Maybe we will get unlucky and have to go out and back on the highway. But I just don't see how WWOS can stay at this point. 

Even if they take out the out and back near AK that's still a good couple of miles taken away from WWOS. Either WWOS is leaving which I think is the more realistic option or what were getting is a shadow of the past few years where we run in turn around and run out. 

On the topic of SATD as of right now I honestly really don't have much in the way of new things. If Space 220 ever opens for reservations I might do that. But outside of the race change itself and maybe the new Illuminations replacement (depending on whether or not I see it in December) a lot of the new stuff right now I've already seen thanks to Galaxy's Edge in CA or will see in December.


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD:

1) First Dopey
2) First Time running with my Girlfriend a 5K at WDW
3) First Time Storybook Dining
4) First Time letting a Medal / BIB sign by a Character (if I finish Dopey, I would like Snow White to sign my BIB & Medal)


----------



## Barca33Runner

CDKG said:


> I always reply to the question.



That works too


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: 
1) I am SO excited for Rise of the Resistance - I really think it is going to be mind-blowing, game-changing stuff 
2) the new marathon course - having run WDW marathon 4 times now, something new for #5 is exciting.  I am still nervous about it, but trying to be optimistic that it will be amazing.


----------



## makelab

Looks like rD opened up more slots for 5k and 10k.  If anyone missed out earlier, now is the time.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 

First Dopey
First 5k and 10k at Disney with one of my DD
Introducing Duncle to Disney and the rest of the family to Pop 
Winter in Disney (should be a few degrees warmer than in Canada)
Probably Via Napoli and Storybook at AP
Everything else... I am just excited about the entire trip.


----------



## Carol_

So they just announced that the marathon is starting early and I'm wondering if the half marathon will also start early... which would be fine with me since it seems I won't be sleeping that night anyway if this year goes the way last year went...  Anyone know?


----------



## rteetz

Carol_ said:


> So they just announced that the marathon is starting early and I'm wondering if the half marathon will also start early... which would be fine with me since it seems I won't be sleeping that night anyway if this year goes the way last year went...  Anyone know?


No just the marathon as of now. The half doesn’t impact park hours like the marathon does.


----------



## lahobbs4

I'm weirdly hoping this will be my last runDisney for a few years. I'm burned out, I think. Plus we all have major sadness after the Disney cruise 2 weeks ago so it looks like that's where our money will be going for the next foreseeable future!

With that in mind, I'm looking forward to these new (to me) things:
1. Galaxy's Edge
2. Homecomin'
3. Stoping for more characters on the courses, even with long lines (ex. Jafar, Incredibles, sports mickey & minnie)

And, as always, looking forward to running through World Showcase in the dark. They play the best music and I always fight back tears.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:*
I really try not to do new things on race weekends, but there are a couple I can think of for 2020...

1. I'm excited to see the new marathon course, and running BB will be new for me!
2. Morimoto Asia - haven't eaten there yet, but will be post-marathon to celebrate the weekend

That's it! Everything else I do will be tried-and-true. I like familiarity for race weekends


----------



## PrincessV

MissLiss279 said:


> I never minded WWOS.


I don't love it, but I don't loathe WWOS, either. I do, however, truly detest the slog up and then back down Victory Way to get in and out of WWOS.



DISRNR1000 said:


> When I first read the announcement I had a thought that maybe the only place they will have characters post race for pics is in the paid open air runners area.   I hope that will not be the case. The following says nothing about character photos, but with all the up-sells of late, this concerns me a bit.
> 
> “For runners, the event will offer a new outdoor exclusive area, where runners can take photos, pick up their gear, stretch, and recover.”


I read it exactly the same and had the same thought: what if this means _only_ folks who pay for the privilege get character pics before/after the races? And if so, I'd bet they'll have a method in place to pay for it right then and there.


----------



## wdwjoe13

SAFD:
-I am cautiously optimistic about the course changes.  I LOVED the old course with the morning EPCOT loop, so I hope they bring that back.  
-Seeing Galaxy's Edge with my Star Wars loving boys.
-Bringing our new daughter (due November) for the first time to WDW
-I will miss Illuminations dearly.  A lot of tears were shed in July when we saw it for the last time.  But, loving classic EPCOT, this part time show should be enjoyable.
-Skyliner

I other news, I had a race yesterday (Heartland Half Marathon) to improve upon corral placement.  It was a driving rain storm with heavy winds.  6 miles in, they cancelled it.  Apparently city personnel needed access to the trail that it was being run on.  A few folks finished the race (running through standing water) and it was pretty miserable.  I at least have my time from 2018 WDW marathon, but this would have improved by expected marathon time by about 15 minutes.


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD

The time change doesn’t really bother me too much. I’m already one of those people who get there super early and by day 4, I’ve succumbed to the fact that it will be early and I’ll be tired. I’m all for less time on the highway because we equated ourselves to slugs in the sun this year 

New things
1) Rise of the Resistance. We went to GE opening week (thanks hurricane Dorian!) and I’m excited to compare it to Smugglers Run.

2) Afternoon Tea at Grand Floridian. I’m know it’s not a regular race weekend reservation but my mom and I decided to try it out since DH and the kids won’t be with us.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:
1. Just excited to run my first full Marathon! I have no knowledge of the course aside from overlapping sections from some of the Disney half marathons and what people have always talked about, so I'll take whatever comes as it's all new to me. 
2. The Oswald-themed 10K! I know it's controversial, but Oswald is my sentimental favorite character and I'm glad to see him getting some love. I wasn't able to get into the 5K last year, and signed up for the 10K blind thinking it was going to be Minnie (but really I'm using it for a shake-out run prior to the full). I literally whooped out loud when the theme was revealed!
3. Riding a ride (hoping for Everest as it's my fav, but I'll take any) and crossing the finish with a drink. 
4. Gondolas! But they'll be up for my October trip. For January, definitely ROTR!


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

1. Running my first Goofy (I've done the marathon only and Dopey on previous trips)
2. First time at MW with my friend Angie, who is running at Disney for the first time
3. First time staying at CBR
4. Galaxy's Edge
5. First dinner at Ohana
6. Skyliner


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Eating at Topolino the new restaurant atop Riviera is something I’m looking forward too. The new course will be something as well. I just hope I can still ride Everest and get a margarita.
> 
> Outside of that as of right now I don’t have anything new in the cards.


Paying for your own booze at DATW.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Paying for your own booze at DATW.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: What @rteetz said.



rteetz said:


> Eating at Topolino the new restaurant atop Riviera is something I’m looking forward too. The new course will be something as well. I just hope I can still ride Everest and get a margarita.
> 
> Outside of that as of right now I don’t have anything new in the cards.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: 

1) DDs (18 year old)  first Dopey and the fact that we are traveling with two other runners so technically I don't have to go the start line (lol) but I probably will anyway
2) Split stay at Cooper creek for the weekend and staying post Dopey at POP 
3) First trip in January 
4) Trying out the skyliner


Super excited for this trip! It's what my dd wanted for her HS graduation gift so it's been in the planning for a long time. Love that we are traveling with some friends who are also running Dopey as she has usually done these runs by herself in the past making friends along the way. (Loved RD events when she was younger as she always made a friend often times a parent that encouraged her along the way.) 

As for course change - she's never run the Marathon at WDW so it doesn't impact her expectations any. Although she does love it when courses she's run before change - shes run the LA Marathon for the past few years and hates that it's the same route each time. She said she'd rather be "surprised" but have very good mile makers on the course. Odd kid...lol


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

1) Looking forward to SWGE
2) I am actually looking forward to the new route. I actually liked running through WWOS itself, but I didn't like that it winded around every little nook and cranny of it! So, I hope at least a little of it is in there.
3) This will be my first Dopey
4) So far, I am planning on staying at a Skyliner resort. So, that might be fun.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

MissLiss279 said:


> I never minded WWOS. Although lots of turns and you see runners that are like 5 miles ahead of you as you are entering, it was something different, not the open highway, and there were usually lots of characters.


I think WWoS is difficult because of where it fits into the race.  I think a lot of runners hit the wall there or really begin to feel the distance.  I think runDisney does a good job with what they have in there, but so many are just feeling it there.  After WWoS is where all sorts of little things made me deliriously excited and wound up helping me keep going.  


lhermiston said:


> My Marathon Weekend trip should feature a lot of new experiences. First solo trip. First time staying at All-Star Movies. I'm really excited to try some new places to eat, particularly The Polite Pig. I'll explore Galaxy's Edge a bit and hopefully ride Slinky Dog for the first time.


Also my first time at Movies.  I fear I'm really going to miss the moderates where my last 3 trips have been.  And obviously Rise of the Resistance is my top priority.  I'm beyond excited to fully experience Galaxy's Edge.  


broadsheet said:


> Staying at POFQ for the first time (a non-running friend is coming with me)


I'm a huge fan of Port Orleans in general for race weekend.  Feels centrally located to everything and a quick ride back after the races.  


broadsheet said:


> Just soaking everything in and determining whether this will become an addiction, haha


Might be too late on the addiction part.  Two years ago at this time, I was actually wondering if I had run my last race.  I had finished on a dream note and Disneyland races were looking to be going away.  Well instead of hanging it up, I wound up running 5 more race weekends, with 2 of the 5 being every race of the weekend, and two more registered race weekends coming next year.  

SAFD:

Galaxy's Edge fully operational.  Primarily this means Rise of the Resistance.  On a recent trip with my sister and her family, she knew that if she went lengthy periods of time without seeing me, she would find me in Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Saw in another group that someone got a response from RunDisney confirming no race retreat this year because of space constraints in the Epcot parking lot. No reason to doubt response, but wasn’t direct to me so I can’t verify either. 

Suspect with all the construction they will be using part of the lot for construction staging. I think we all suspected this with the announcement but still a bummer. Now I’m really hoping for no rain.


----------



## MissLiss279

GuinnessRunner said:


> Saw in another group that someone got a response from RunDisney confirming no race retreat this year because of space constraints in the Epcot parking lot. No reason to doubt response, but wasn’t direct to me so I can’t verify either.
> 
> Suspect with all the construction they will be using part of the lot for construction staging. I think we all suspected this with the announcement but still a bummer. Now I’m really hoping for no rain.


And no 20mph wind, sub-freezing weather...


----------



## AFwifelife

Guess I’ll be having my own little retreat in my car


----------



## IamTrike

Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> As for course change - she's never run the Marathon at WDW so it doesn't impact her expectations any. Although she does love it when courses she's run before change - shes run the LA Marathon for the past few years and hates that it's the same route each time. She said she'd rather be "surprised" but have very good mile makers on the course. Odd kid...lol



Actually I think wanting a surprise along the course is pretty normal.



AFwifelife said:


> Guess I’ll be having my own little retreat in my car



My first thought was to post  "that sounds like a good idea" ....but I don't want everyone else to do the same thing and make parking a nightmare.   

So..eww yuck ! why hang out in your car when you can relax in the goodness of the bathrooms by guest services at Epcot.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I guess MAFD, it was a busy weekend!  This will be a solo trip for me, so I am looking forward to getting to wander around a bit, Galaxy’s Edge,  beignets and simply toeing the line of a runDisney race, it will have been two years!


----------



## CDKG

Hiding from the elements in my car pre-race is the best part of hometown races! I don’t rent a car at WDW, so race Retreat was my only retreat. This “open-air runner experience” is sounding less magical by the minute!


----------



## jeremy1002

All races (other than kids one-miler) are currently available for sale.


----------



## jennamfeo

jeremy1002 said:


> All races (other than kids one-miler) are currently available for sale.


Ugh. Haha. Much easier to use it selling out as an excuse to not run that weekend. Fingers crossed for a discount at W&D.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD/TAFD:

1 - Dinner at Victoria & Alberts with my wife.
2 - Building a light saber in SWGE
3 - Trying the Skyline
4 - New course (maybe, not sure on this one but open to see)


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Not sure if anyone posted this, but I emailed Run Disney about the race retreat. They responded,"Due to space constraints in the Epcot Parking lot, we will not be able to offer Race Retreat." Also, that the new "open-air runner experience" is a paid add-on. I am not sure about the logic behind offering a paid "experience" when this appears to be no different than the regular staging area. Also, I am not sure how they can have space for this open air experience, but not for the tents...the race retreat didn't take up that much room. Also, there was no mention if the normal race retreat would ever return. I suspect they are going to see if people are gullible enough to pay a premium to just stand around a parking lot. I will be honest that this disappoints me. I am a huge Disney fan and it has always been expensive, after all here I am wanting them to charge me an exorbitant amount to sit in a tent! But, I feel like it is a bit shameless, combined with the obscene price hikes, to charge you for standing around a parking lot


----------



## jmasgat

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this, but I emailed Run Disney about the race retreat. They responded,"Due to space constraints in the Epcot Parking lot, we will not be able to offer Race Retreat." Also, that the new "open-air runner experience" is a paid add-on. I am not sure about the logic behind offering a paid "experience" when this appears to be no different than the regular staging area. Also, I am not sure how they can have space for this open air experience, but not for the tents...the race retreat didn't take up that much room. Also, there was no mention if the normal race retreat would ever return. I suspect they are going to see if people are gullible enough to pay a premium to just stand around a parking lot. I will be honest that this disappoints me. I am a huge Disney fan and it has always been expensive, after all here I am wanting them to charge me an exorbitant amount to sit in a tent! But, I feel like it is a bit shameless, combined with the obscene price hikes, to charge you for standing around a parking lot



Wow. This all sounds like a bad real estate advert.  You know, "cozy charmer looking for your brand of TLC" means dumpy, old 400 sq ft fixer upper.  If RD spent the same amount of time working to improve the events for all runners as they have in 'business-speak/bullshitting", it would be appreciated.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: 
1. This will be my third DM, but first DOPY. Really looking forward to that. 
2. The gondalas. Staying at Pop and think I will enjoy the easy access to the boardwalk area without the price of the boardwalk hotels.
3. SWGE, of course.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I’ve not been a regular poster but hope to follow more often, so I’d like to get in on this. Such a good group here! 

SAFD
1.  First time back for a run Disney event after a two year hiatus. I found that I missed marathon weekend in January. It was like a post holiday tradition.

2.  This will be my shortest marathon weekend and I’m only doing one running event, the half marathon.

3.  And because I’m only running one event I’m looking forward to just enjoying my short weekend without the pressure of multiple events or a “full”. Though when I saw that Goofy medal and new marathon course changes, hmmm...

4. Seeing the new Epcot fireworks show!


----------



## Barca33Runner

Disneyslowrunner said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this, but I emailed Run Disney about the race retreat. They responded,"Due to space constraints in the Epcot Parking lot, we will not be able to offer Race Retreat." Also, that the new "open-air runner experience" is a paid add-on. I am not sure about the logic behind offering a paid "experience" when this appears to be no different than the regular staging area. Also, I am not sure how they can have space for this open air experience, but not for the tents...the race retreat didn't take up that much room. Also, there was no mention if the normal race retreat would ever return. I suspect they are going to see if people are gullible enough to pay a premium to just stand around a parking lot. I will be honest that this disappoints me. I am a huge Disney fan and it has always been expensive, after all here I am wanting them to charge me an exorbitant amount to sit in a tent! But, I feel like it is a bit shameless, combined with the obscene price hikes, to charge you for standing around a parking lot



I always thought the main attraction of the race retreat was climate control before the race. I never bought it so I don’t have any inside info on that, but if I was ever envious of race retreat it was 100% based on the ability for escape the cold/rain.

I’m honestly wondering what they even believe they’re selling with their exclusive portion of parking lot. Pretty sure all the food offerings (or a reasonable facsimile) can be bought a la carte in the other non-exclusive parking lot areas for less than a package will likely cost. The magnanimous oversell of this clear downgrade from the former race retreat is why I’m very cautious in any optimism about the “exciting changes” to the marathon course.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Barca33Runner said:


> The magnanimous oversell of this clear downgrade from the former race retreat is why I’m very cautious in any optimism about the “exciting changes” to the marathon course.



Yeah, I am trying not to be too negative about it, but I think when you consider that they fired the normal announcer, IMO chintzed out on the medals a bit, and now are overselling a lame parking lot "experience" and course changes, I suspect that Disney figures they don't really need marathon weekend anymore to draw people in on a traditionally low attendance weekend. Anyway, I hope I am wrong about this and that it is just growing pains as they renovate Epcot.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> The magnanimous oversell of this clear downgrade from the former race retreat is why I’m very cautious in any optimism about the “exciting changes” to the marathon course.



I am sure the “exciting changes” will rank right up there with the “mile 20 spectacular” from a few years back.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD:
1. First WDW trip!
2. First Full 
3. First Dopey 
4. First Epcot and DATW
5. First stay at Pop.
6. First time eating sooo many places. 
7. First time meeting some of you amazing folks! 

This trip has so many firsts for me, I’m truly over the moon excited about it!


----------



## garneska

FFigawi said:


> I am sure the “exciting changes” will rank right up there with the “mile 20 spectacular” from a few years back.



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Just booked with a tour company for the Disneyland Paris 2020 36k challenge!  I'm excited not just for Castle to Chateau but this will be my first trip to Europe.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> I always thought the main attraction of the race retreat was climate control before the race. I never bought it so I don’t have any inside info on that, but if I was ever envious of race retreat it was 100% based on the ability for escape the cold/rain.


That is absolutely the sole reason I did RR once for PHM: to ensure some kind of shelter should we have frigid conditions. Literally nothing else was worth the money to me other than that tent. Naturally, the weather was fine that year and I haven't bought RR since, lol!

But yeah, I'm utterly perplexed by this "open-air, runner-exclusive" patch of parking lot. For a fee. What on earth will be in there that's worth paying for??? Honestly, my guess is the mention of characters - I can see a situation in which the only way to do character pics before/after races will be in this paid area. The whole thing is, frankly, bizarre.



FFigawi said:


> I am sure the “exciting changes” will rank right up there with the “mile 20 spectacular” from a few years back.


#nailedit


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> But yeah, I'm utterly perplexed by this "open-air, runner-exclusive" patch of parking lot. For a fee. What on earth will be in there that's worth paying for??? Honestly, my guess is the mention of characters - I can see a situation in which the only way to do character pics before/after races will be in this paid area. The whole thing is, frankly, bizarre.



Yeah, all I can really picture from past setups would be basically making the stage and character areas exclusive. Whether they relocated everything for the new “experience” or not. If they make access to characters before the race only available for an additional price they are going to anger a ton of people; if they don’t, I don’t know what anyone would be purchasing.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> But yeah, I'm utterly perplexed by this "open-air, runner-exclusive" patch of parking lot. For a fee. What on earth will be in there that's worth paying for??? Honestly, my guess is the mention of characters - I can see a situation in which the only way to do character pics before/after races will be in this paid area. The whole thing is, frankly, bizarre.





Barca33Runner said:


> Yeah, all I can really picture from past setups would be basically making the stage and character areas exclusive. Whether they relocated everything for the new “experience” or not. If they make access to characters before the race only available for an additional price they are going to anger a ton of people; if they don’t, I don’t know what anyone would be purchasing.



If they're going to be moving characters into a paid area, it's going to be a lose/lose disaster for them.  The runners who don't pay for it are going to be upset because they took a previously free experience and started charging for it.  It'll play right along with the current narrative of continually paying more to get less from RunDisney.  Then they're going to have a nightmare with the folks who pay for it and then show up late, thinking they'll just be able to walk up and get pictures.  When they close the picture lines to encourage people to move to the corrals, it's going to cause an absolute storm of "I paid for the retreat to get the character pictures and then I wasn't allowed to!  I want my money back!"  They already have complaints when they close the picture lines before the races when they're not charging for the experience.  It's hard to see them coming out of this with any positives.


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> If they're going to be moving characters into a paid area, it's going to be a lose/lose disaster for them.  The runners who don't pay for it are going to be upset because they took a previously free experience and started charging for it.  It'll play right along with the current narrative of continually paying more to get less from RunDisney.  Then they're going to have a nightmare with the folks who pay for it and then show up late, thinking they'll just be able to walk up and get pictures.  When they close the picture lines to encourage people to move to the corrals, it's going to cause an absolute storm of "I paid for the retreat to get the character pictures and then I wasn't allowed to!  I want my money back!"  They already have complaints when they close the picture lines before the races when they're not charging for the experience.  It's hard to see them coming out of this with any positives.


So what you're saying is I need to bring popcorn before the races to watch this sh*t show go down. Got it. Haha.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> So what you're saying is I need to bring popcorn before the races to watch this sh*t show go down. Got it. Haha.



Nah.  I'd just sleep in and watch it play out on Facebook later!


----------



## DISRNR1000

I just thought of something. The old race retreat used to have characters right? So maybe the new runners area will have characters for pictures as well. But there will still be characters outside of the paid runners area open to everyone just like in previous races.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Maybe because of all the upsells lately, I was just getting paranoid when I read the announcement.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DISRNR1000 said:


> I just thought of something. The old race retreat used to have characters right? So maybe the new runners area will have characters for pictures as well. But there will still be characters outside of the paid runners area open to everyone just like in previous races.



I imagine this is the actual plan. Some “exclusive” characters that aren’t available to the hoi polloi or shorter wait times for ones that are being the draw. Just doesn’t seem all that value added.

In general, I’m just very interested to see how they try to make the parking lot seem special .

ETA: Sorry substitute “exclusive outdoor area” or “open-air runner experience” for parking lot in my posts. I think the magic is in the description.


----------



## PrincessV

DISRNR1000 said:


> I just thought of something. The old race retreat used to have characters right? So maybe the new runners area will have characters for pictures as well. But there will still be characters outside of the paid runners area open to everyone just like in previous races.


Yep, I coudl see that. Pay for shorter character lines and top-tier characters, or slum it in long lines and the B-Team.



Barca33Runner said:


> In general, I’m just very interested to see how they try to make the parking lot seem special .


Velvet ropes? Bottle service? Porta-potty attendants?
Probably a bunch of glitter on the asphalt.


----------



## camaker

PrincessV said:


> Yep, I coudl see that. Pay for shorter character lines and top-tier characters, or slum it in long lines and the B-Team.
> 
> 
> Velvet ropes? Bottle service? Porta-potty attendants?
> Probably a bunch of glitter on the asphalt.



No glitter for Marathon Weekend.  They're going to hold that in reserve so they can add it to the Princess race retreat and call it a "themed upgrade" based on runner feedback!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

camaker said:


> No glitter for Marathon Weekend.  They're going to hold that in reserve so they can add it to the Princess race retreat and call it a "themed upgrade" based on runner feedback!



Next thing you know they they will have tiered marathon pricing:
1) For the price of admission you can run along the backroads of WDW but no stops in the park
2) With an upgrade you can run in the parks but the route will not go by any major attractions
3) An second upgrade you actually get to run through Cinderella Castle and past the "purple wall."
4) With a third upgrade there will be characters along the route—but pictures are only allowed with the purchase of special wristband that costs $100.

Sorry for the sarcasm...but selling an upgrade to stand around a parking lot as an "open-air experience" just strikes me as beyond absurd.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD:
Running my FIRST half marathon (well, in a race anyhow)
Seeing my daughter run her first mile race
Date night dinner at Toledo
Getting to see SWGE
Post race dinner at Trattoria (+ a wine flight reward!)
 Dinner with runner friends at Olivia's
(I guess we like to eat)
The new Illuminations show (the music brings back all the feels!)


----------



## momandmousefan

FFigawi said:


> I am sure the “exciting changes” will rank right up there with the “mile 20 spectacular” from a few years back.


So, what was the 20 mile thing...I'm intrigued (as it was probably a disaster wasn't it?)


----------



## Jason Bryer

momandmousefan said:


> So, what was the 20 mile thing...I'm intrigued (as it was probably a disaster wasn't it?)



This was it:


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> This was it:
> 
> View attachment 438935



Unfortunately, that was not it.  That was the Mile 25 celebration during the 25th anniversary marathon.  The Mile 20 spectacular was a RunDisney event during the 20th anniversary marathon.  I didn't see it, though.


----------



## goingthedistance

Mile 20 Spectacular in 2013 for the 20th marathon was a couple characters on a stage (Mickey and Goofy and maybe Donald?) and some kind of puppet things (like Sebastian and Mike Wazowski).  It was definitely mile 20 but it was NOT spectacular.  Disney over-hyped it and under-delivered.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

momandmousefan said:


> So, what was the 20 mile thing...I'm intrigued (as it was probably a disaster wasn't it?)



I did the 20th anniversary marathon with the 20 mile surprise and I'm not sure what it was. It was mostly an extra banner across the course and a few extra characters.


----------



## Jason Bryer

camaker said:


> Unfortunately, that was not it.  That was the Mile 25 celebration during the 25th anniversary marathon.  The Mile 20 spectacular was a RunDisney event during the 20th anniversary marathon.  I didn't see it, though.



Oops. I misread the original reference. I guess I didn't know about the 20th anniversary one.



goingthedistance said:


> Mile 20 Spectacular in 2013 for the 20th marathon was a couple characters on a stage (Mickey and Goofy and maybe Donald?) and some kind of puppet things (like Sebastian and Mike Wazowski).  It was definitely mile 20 but it was NOT spectacular.  Disney over-hyped it and under-delivered.



This sounds better than the 25th anniversary special.


----------



## roxymama

Found this online...


----------



## Barca33Runner

Re: Mile 20 Spectacular

It wasn't so much what it was (which, as the above photo illustrates, wasn't a lot). It was the hype train that rD had built up around it. You would have thought they resurrected Walt and that he'd be on the course handing out lifetime passes and personalized illustrations to every runner as they passed.

ETA: Also, it was hot that day and as one of the last finishers I don't remember the characters being on stage anymore, just the large puppets.


----------



## jmasgat

Barca33Runner said:


> You would have thought they resurrected Walt and that he'd be on the course handing out lifetime passes and personalized illustrations to every runner as they passed.



You mean that didn't happen?  I guess I just hallucinated it.  

(Your quote was the funniest thing I've read all day)


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DISRNR1000 said:


> I just thought of something. The old race retreat used to have characters right? So maybe the new runners area will have characters for pictures as well. But there will still be characters outside of the paid runners area open to everyone just like in previous races.


For this year, race retreat had Mary Poppins, Bert, and penguins before the Half Marathon and Hades, Pain, and Panic before the Marathon each with themed backdrops.  The fab 5 plus Dopey were not at Runners Retreat.  About the only way I would purchase the new "special" area would be if they announced ahead of time who the "special" area characters were _and_ I like the movie/characters enough to justify it.  And since most of my favorite movies/characters are already easy to meet in the parks, even that might not be enough for me.


momandmousefan said:


> I'm intrigued (as it was probably a disaster wasn't it?)


Still doesn't sound as bad as the special gift for legacy runners before the 5th Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  A spatula.  And not a special 5th anniversary Wine & Dine spatula.  Just a plain old boring spatula.  Like this one.


----------



## CDKG

Neon Cactus said:


> Just booked with a tour company for the Disneyland Paris 2020 36k challenge!  I'm excited not just for Castle to Chateau but this will be my first trip to Europe.


Yay! I already booked my package for the 36k too. I ran the inaugural half in 2016 (I skipped the 5k and they didn’t have any challenges the first year) and have been waiting for the 5th anniversary race ever since!

Your first trip to Europe, how magical! Where are you planning to visit besides Disneyland Paris?


----------



## Neon Cactus

CDKG said:


> Yay! I already booked my package for the 36k too. I ran the inaugural half in 2016 (I skipped the 5k and they didn’t have any challenges the first year) and have been waiting for the 5th anniversary race ever since!
> 
> Your first trip to Europe, how magical! Where are you planning to visit besides Disneyland Paris?



That’s awesome!  I’m at the Cheyenne and they’re going to see if they can get more rooms at Sequoia Lodge.  I’m doing 3 nights there and then after the Half, I’m going into Paris and have about 2 1/2 days.  I really want to see Versailles and then the Eiffel Tower, probably the Louvre too.  I would love to see the Loire Valley castles but, even as ambitious as my sightseeing usually is, I don’t think I’ll have time.  Probably the same goes for Normandy.  I’m open to suggestions too!  

I’m very lucky though.  I have enough miles for air and one of my good friends from college used to work for Pixar for years and just left for Illumination.  They’ve sent her to Paris to work on a movie and she has an extra room where I can stay post-Disney.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

FYI, the map for the 20th Anniversary WDW Marathon and that mile 20 surprise...
which happened to be running through the baseball stadium at WWOS.


----------



## steph0808

Neon Cactus said:


> That’s awesome!  I’m at the Cheyenne and they’re going to see if they can get more rooms at Sequoia Lodge.  I’m doing 3 nights there and then after the Half, I’m going into Paris and have about 2 1/2 days.  I really want to see Versailles and then the Eiffel Tower, probably the Louvre too.  I would love to see the Loire Valley castles but, even as ambitious as my sightseeing usually is, I don’t think I’ll have time.  Probably the same goes for Normandy.  I’m open to suggestions too!
> 
> I’m very lucky though.  I have enough miles for air and one of my good friends from college used to work for Pixar for years and just left for Illumination.  They’ve sent her to Paris to work on a movie and she has an extra room where I can stay post-Disney.



My brother and I did a day tour or Normandy when we were in Paris in 2012. Up early and on the train to Caen, the guide picked us up at the train station, tour of the Caen war museum, then a bus tour around several Normandy beaches, then back to the train station and a ride back to Paris. Was it a long day? Yes! Was it totally worth it? 10000%


----------



## jennamfeo

@roxymama That Sebastian is nightmare fuel.


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> Still doesn't sound as bad as the special gift for legacy runners before the 5th Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  A spatula.  And not a special 5th anniversary Wine & Dine spatula.  Just a plain old boring spatula.  Like this one.


 Spatula-Gate is really the gift that keeps on giving! I still laugh about it now, years later, and I never even earned one. Good stuff.


----------



## steph0808

My kids made me listen to "How Far I'll Go" from Moana four times this morning (and then I might have listened four more times during my drive to work), and now I really hope we still get to run through World Showcase at the end of the marathon because I remember that playing in 2018 and feeling so light and free. Gah, I love Disney songs.


----------



## AFwifelife

steph0808 said:


> My kids made me listen to "How Far I'll Go" from Moana four times this morning (and then I might have listened four more times during my drive to work), and now I really hope we still get to run through World Showcase at the end of the marathon because I remember that playing in 2018 and feeling so light and free. Gah, I love Disney songs.


2019 was all about “digggggg a little deeper”


----------



## Sleepless Knight

steph0808 said:


> and now I really hope we still get to run through World Showcase at the end of the marathon because I remember that playing in 2018 and feeling so light and free.


When "Let's Go Fly a Kite" came on when I was running through World Showcase this year during the marathon, I felt like I was flying.  I may have also started to quietly sing along as I was a bit exhausted to belt it out at the top of my lungs.  This was either the runners high or quite possibly a hallucination brought on by drinking a frozen fruit smoothie from the Morocco pavilion that tasted nothing like not cold powerade after spending 2 or miles running with an ice bag on my head to help keep me cool.  The volunteers did a heroic job on that day by keeping the powerade from getting warm in that humidity.  


AFwifelife said:


> 2019 was all about “digggggg a little deeper”


My little sister commented about the mice singing "We can do it, we can do it, we can help our Cindrelly" as she ran through Epcot to finish the marathon.


----------



## steph0808

I remember entering WS when "Let's Go Fly a Kite" came on. It was also a fantastic song choice!


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> So what you're saying is I need to bring popcorn before the races to watch this sh*t show go down. Got it. Haha.





jennamfeo said:


> @roxymama That Sebastian is nightmare fuel.



It’s worth remembering that lobsters are only red after being boiled. Real amps up the nightmare factor. 



AFwifelife said:


> 2019 was all about “digggggg a little deeper”



That was my jam for Dopey 2019!


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

wdwjoe13 said:


> SAFD:
> -I am cautiously optimistic about the course changes.  I LOVED the old course with the morning EPCOT loop, so I hope they bring that back.
> -Seeing Galaxy's Edge with my Star Wars loving boys.
> -Bringing our new daughter (due November) for the first time to WDW
> -I will miss Illuminations dearly.  A lot of tears were shed in July when we saw it for the last time.  But, loving classic EPCOT, this part time show should be enjoyable.
> -Skyliner
> 
> I other news, I had a race yesterday (Heartland Half Marathon) to improve upon corral placement.  It was a driving rain storm with heavy winds.  6 miles in, they cancelled it.  Apparently city personnel needed access to the trail that it was being run on.  A few folks finished the race (running through standing water) and it was pretty miserable.  I at least have my time from 2018 WDW marathon, but this would have improved by expected marathon time by about 15 minutes.



That's too bad.  I did Omaha Half the week before for POT.  A bit warm and humid but otherwise not bad.


----------



## CDKG

Neon Cactus said:


> That’s awesome!  I’m at the Cheyenne and they’re going to see if they can get more rooms at Sequoia Lodge.  I’m doing 3 nights there and then after the Half, I’m going into Paris and have about 2 1/2 days.  I really want to see Versailles and then the Eiffel Tower, probably the Louvre too.  I would love to see the Loire Valley castles but, even as ambitious as my sightseeing usually is, I don’t think I’ll have time.  Probably the same goes for Normandy.  I’m open to suggestions too!
> 
> I’m very lucky though.  I have enough miles for air and one of my good friends from college used to work for Pixar for years and just left for Illumination.  They’ve sent her to Paris to work on a movie and she has an extra room where I can stay post-Disney.


I’m booked at Sequoia Lodge. In 2016 I stayed at the Newport Bay Club. It was the closest hotel to the race weekend activities, but the furthest walk because they closed the walkway and forced us to walk all the way around Lake Disney. Sequoia is cheaper and closer (assuming that walkway is closed again) than Newport Bay.

I’ve been to Paris a few times (2005, 2008, 2016) but never made it to Versailles or the Loire Valley. This trip my focus will be on the UK (England and Scotland). I’ll be flying on miles too (I’ve been saving up!) and my entire trip will be about 3 weeks.


----------



## Neon Cactus

CDKG said:


> I’m booked at Sequoia Lodge. In 2016 I stayed at the Newport Bay Club. It was the closest hotel to the race weekend activities, but the furthest walk because they closed the walkway and forced us to walk all the way around Lake Disney. Sequoia is cheaper and closer (assuming that walkway is closed again) than Newport Bay.
> 
> I’ve been to Paris a few times (2005, 2008, 2016) but never made it to Versailles or the Loire Valley. This trip my focus will be on the UK (England and Scotland). I’ll be flying on miles too (I’ve been saving up!) and my entire trip will be about 3 weeks.


That’s going to be amazing.  You’re doing it right!  We’ll have to meet up around the races there.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: 
Running The Oswald/Donald Buddy Challenge  (I don't think they really were ever buddies, but for the sake of my challenge they are)
Checking out SWGA
Staying at Pop and riding the Skyliner


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Neon Cactus said:


> That’s awesome!  I’m at the Cheyenne and they’re going to see if they can get more rooms at Sequoia Lodge.  I’m doing 3 nights there and then after the Half, I’m going into Paris and have about 2 1/2 days.  I really want to see Versailles and then the Eiffel Tower, probably the Louvre too.  I would love to see the Loire Valley castles but, even as ambitious as my sightseeing usually is, I don’t think I’ll have time.  Probably the same goes for Normandy.  I’m open to suggestions too!
> 
> I’m very lucky though.  I have enough miles for air and one of my good friends from college used to work for Pixar for years and just left for Illumination.  They’ve sent her to Paris to work on a movie and she has an extra room where I can stay post-Disney.


We just got back from our France adventures.  The races were fun but there were some logistical things that we did not like.  Loire Valley was fun but at a certain point, you can reach Chateau overload.  Our favorite part of the trip was actually Brittany.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Dis_Yoda said:


> We just got back from our France adventures.  The races were fun but there were some logistical things that we did not like.  Loire Valley was fun but at a certain point, you can reach Chateau overload.  Our favorite part of the trip was actually Brittany.



It sounded like you had a great time overall.  I'd love to hear what you liked and didn't like.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Neon Cactus said:


> It sounded like you had a great time overall.  I'd love to hear what you liked and didn't like.



I'll eventually get to Disneyland Paris in my trip report but as I'm only on Day 6 of the 19 day trip - it will be a while as I need to get through all of Brittany, Normandy and Paris first!  I just finished all my Versailles & Loire Valley adventures.  

What we liked:
1) The 5k & 10K Courses.  They were mostly in the parks with very little backstage overall.  It made the course fly by!  
2) The location of the race end in Walt Disney Studios in comparison to our hotel (Disneyland Hotel)  Yes, we had a bit of a longer walk than some of the other hotels to the start line but it was great when you are in that post race zone where all you want is a shower. 
3) The crowds at the beginning of the race as you head through Disney Village.  It was a different feeling to have that much cheering at the start of the race versus what you get at Walt Disney World.  It really energized me.  
4) Squeeze bottle tops for the Powerade (I know a weird thing to like!)
5) The chips given with the food boxes.  I'm going to stalk my local European market to see if they can get me some of those!  
6) The rides.  Phantom Manor was the best version of the Haunted Mansion I have been on.  It really felt like a story was being told and I like how the graveyard scenes actually felt like the ride was appropriately placed within Frontierland which originally seemed weird to us.  Their hyperspace mountain was smooth but more adventurous.  Ratatouille made me excited we are getting the ride although I hope ours will seem less fuzzy on the screen.  Crush's Coaster was a lot of fun too!  
7) The pre-show.  While it kinda felt like a talk show more than a pre-show, we really enjoyed the difference in it.  They had someone on to talk about the design process of the medals, commercials for Disney+, no horrible jokes.  
8) Disneyland Hotel.  Something about your hotel being over the entrance of the park just feels special.


What we didn't like: (I didn't run the half but my husband did so the half comments are his)
1) A portion of the half course had to pass the Dinotopia props three times.  
2) At the end of the half, if you have challenge medals, you have to head back to the expo to get those medals.  Either we didn't research enough or it was something that changed from previous years as I don't recall reading about it.  My husband was not happy that after running 13.1 miles he had to walk around a mile (or what felt like a mile) to go back to the expo to get his challenge medals before walking back to our hotel
3) The lines at the expo and the inefficiency of them all.  We had pre-purchased photopass for the run+rides.  The pass was good for up to 3 bibs which was perfect for our use.  We spent at least 40 minutes at the expo getting the card so it could be activated.  I just feel it could be better managed as maybe I'm spoiled by WDW's system.  We are also not sure how many photos we got as it didn't seem the photographers were really taking that many photos unless you stopped in front of them.  I will go online to download the photos this weekend and see what we ended up with.  
4) The food quality.  I realize we went to Disneyland Paris after having two weeks on a Tauck Tour and other amazing meals on our own but the food in the table service restaurants felt overpriced for what we received.  I'm not sure if we had done Disneyland Paris as the start of the trip rather than the end if our opinions would have been different though.   
5) Course etiquette during the 10K.  This is a mindset change versus the WDW runs.  In Paris, the 10K is not timed and thus is viewed as a fun run & the corrals for the non-challenge runners are very random.  If you are trying to run for time, you will get frustrated.  My husband was.  His corral was actually behind mine and when he caught up to me, I could see it on his face before he went ahead.  
6) Guest behavior.  We experienced some really rude behavior at the parks that we hadn't seen elsewhere on our trip even in more crowded locations.  I got repeated elbowed in the back in line at Pirates to the point I kept moving to avoid it but he kept adjusting to continue it.  It was probably the only instance in our trip where us not speaking French hindered us in communication and my husband did sternly comment to the guy but confused looks occurred and my back still got hit.  I was glad when the ride got shut down and we could get out of there!  Probably a freak instance.  We also ran into way more smokers here than anywhere else in France but we knew that would be the case since they don't really respect designated smoking areas.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Thanks for the tips.  I've read that about the food quality and the corrals, but I'll start preparing myself for the parks NHL style!  I'm thinking of trying the Pirates restaurant, it seems similar to the Blue Bayou.  I'm not a big fan of the food at Blue Bayou either, but if I'm going to eat mediocre food at least it's in a good atmosphere.  I'm looking forward to reading your TR.


----------



## CDKG

Neon Cactus said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I've read that about the food quality and the corrals, but I'll start preparing myself for the parks NHL style!  I'm thinking of trying the Pirates restaurant, it seems similar to the Blue Bayou.  I'm not a big fan of the food at Blue Bayou either, but if I'm going to eat mediocre food at least it's in a good atmosphere.  I'm looking forward to reading your TR.


When we were there in 2016 we ate at both the Ratatouille restaurant and the Pirates restaurant. I’m vegetarian, so I ordered the vegetarian entree (I think there was only one). The other three in my party are not, so they ordered other items on the menu. They all agreed my vegetarian entree looked better at both restaurants! 

My three courses at Bistrot Chez Rémy:






My entree at Captain Jack’s (although I feel like the restaurant had a different name back then?):


Please excuse this detour from Marathon Weekend talk to Disneyland Paris. You may resume your marathon training...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone free for a little Marathon Weekend action in about 100 days?

Given this milestone in our countdown, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. How's everyone doing? How far along are you in your plan (if you've started)? Need some encouragement? Want to brag? 

My official Goofy + Oswald (Long Ears Challenge?) training doesn't begin for about two weeks. I'm tapering for next Sunday's Lakefront Marathon. My training went well and I feel pretty good. My shoes are getting close to being done and I'm beginning to feel a little sore in the area where I had a stress fracture a few years back. After the marathon, I'll be switching shoes.

After next Sunday, I'm going to take a week off and jump back into training using a modified Dopey training plan.

That's all for me ... Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Given this milestone in our countdown, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. How's everyone doing? How far along are you in your plan (if you've started)? Need some encouragement? Want to brag?


Got my POT! Now it’s time to enjoy the training into Wine and Dine and then Dopey!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

My husband's training will start this week for Dopey.  Paris Half was slower than he wanted as he didn't run enough this summer in the heat so time to focus on endurance work.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Training plan starts this week. Inshallah.


----------



## SheHulk

My dopeybadger plan for Goofy started a few weeks ago. I ran in my comfort zone all summer, so I'm happy and surprised to see that my legs still remember how to hit all the various paces! The race is still far off though so mentally I'm not so into it. Fake it til you make it they say so I'll just keep following the plan!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: Training plan starts this week. Inshallah.



Training for running or DATW?


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I’m training for Space Coast right now as an appetizer for Dopey and am mid-plan. Heat and humidity fatigue are really starting to wear on me, at this point. We had a cold front come through about a week and a half ago that let me run in some T+Ds in the 120s and it was heavenly. Then summer returned and the last week has been mostly in the 150s and 160s. Today’s long run was particularly bad. I thought I’d gotten out early enough, but a starting T+D of 137 steadily climbed into the 150s across 13 miles and my pacing fell apart on the back half.  Days like today make me want to give up pushing for PRs. So if you’ve got any cooler weather, please send it along to NC, when you get a chance.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Training for running or DATW?



Yes. 

Anyway, I started mine a couple weeks ago cause I like to have a couple week cushion for things like injuries and vacations. Which is good, cause right now I'm wandering around AustinTX and not running. But I did get in 19,000 steps yesterday.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’m doing pretty good on training.  Way ahead of where I was last year and over a minute faster per mile with the Dallas heat, so I’m optimistic when it’s cooler I can do better. I’m focusing on the frequency of runs and will do the longer runs when it cools down some. My main struggle is getting up early to beat the heat, which won’t be an issue for me at Disney but makes it hotter for running right now. 

I woke up and it was 82 already and I was going to blow the run off then I saw today’s question and made myself run 6 miles.  Now it’s off to Six Flags to train for post race theme parks.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Training for running or DATW?


----------



## flav

SAFD: I almost completed the week of rest after my first Marathon. Feeling great so I will be starting a 15 weeks training plan this week. Apparently, I now have two running DD... So I might have company of my shorter runs


----------



## Disney at Heart

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Anyone free for a little Marathon Weekend action in about 100 days?
> 
> Given this milestone in our countdown, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. How's everyone doing? How far along are you in your plan (if you've started)? Need some encouragement? Want to brag?
> 
> My official Goofy + Oswald (Long Ears Challenge?) training doesn't begin for about two weeks. I'm tapering for next Sunday's Lakefront Marathon. My training went well and I feel pretty good.



Wow! Getting down to the “2 digit-mark” milestone is big! It will fly by!
Training is about a week behind on long runs, but for me, like many Southerners, painfully hot weather really takes too much energy these days. Fall, where are you?
Also I’m having a little pain in my right leg and trying to “lay low” like Br’er Rabbit to be sure it’s not a stress fracture. Fewer miles, shorter steps, and slower pace are my friends for a week or two to see if I get improvement. 

Best wishes for a great Lakeshore Marathon! We will all be waiting for a report.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Training is going pretty good. Haven’t missed a run yet! Like @camaker said, NC temps are still not friendly. It was already 70 degrees at 4:50 this morning went I started my 14 miler. Still doing intervals for long runs just to help build my endurance back up but I’m increasing the length of time I’m running and it is feeling pretty good. I mentioned this on the running thread already but yesterday I did a 5k with my oldest (8 years old) and he ran a 9:25 mile. I was pumped for him and myself that I could hold that pace. Haven’t seen mile times like that since pre injury.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD: a few weeks into training for the 2020 half. Just had pleasant long run yesterday. I’m trying something new going with a heart rate time based program this year versus mileage based so we will see how this goes (e.g. 60 minutes run in zone 2 versus 6 mile run)


----------



## huskies90

SAFD - I am following the Higdon Dopey Challenge plan. Four weeks in and all runs complete. I started a week early for 2 reasons: First, I added a buffer week in November when we will be in Disney for an extended Veterans Day weekend. I didn’t feel like dealing with a 17 mile run when we are on vacation. Second, I registered for the Hartford Half Marathon in October and I wanted that 13.1 to better line up with the plan which (oddly) has long runs on alternating weeks. This year, I am following the plan more closely where last year I ran a lot of extra miles when the plan called for shorter runs. I think I was a bit burned out toward the end. I am also doing more cross training as the plan also calls for.

For those of you that add a buffer, what do you do during the buffer weeks? I am planning on just doing a few “maintenance” runs that week and then pick up where I left off.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD - Only doing 60min @ 130 spm on elliptical while recovering from fracture.  Follow up with spine doc on Wednesday to see if I can add any further activity.  Most of my training for the last couple of months has been a mix of ~150 miles on the bike per week and running 30 miles per week.  Still hoping to be able to do the two day bike ride in mid-Oct.  Plan is to run my wife's Dopey training plan with her and add additional miles or biking if needed.  I am tentatively adding in a 50 mile easy race in early December to keep the ultra monster at bay.

@huskies90 - for a recovery week during training, I usually drop to 50% of the average of the training block and run everything easy.  My $.02.

Relating to all the southerners and ready for a bit of less hot weather to hit Houston.  My seasonal affective disorder is in full swing .   At least we are now under 90 degrees heat index at midnight.

Good luck to all in their training!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD - Very happy with the progress.  Just wrapped up the 13 week Base phase of my High Volume Ironman training plan through TrainerRoad.  Capped it off with the 3rd highest week of the plan two weeks ago at 17.25 hours.  Then followed that up last weekend with a second fastest official HM of 1:34 on little to no taper.  Now I'm finally moving into the Build phase that's focused on actual paced runs.  The T+D has started to drop and we're nearly at 100, so my paces have been getting much much faster suddenly with no change in effort.  Based on my Garmin VO2max, I'm about 6-7 weeks ahead of Dopey 2018 in order to have the fitness score I believe will put me in a position for a sub-3.  So happy with the run+cycle+strength training to date.  Also happy to be able to do some actual paced run training now and seeing what I'm truly capable of.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> How's everyone doing? How far along are you in your plan (if you've started)? Need some encouragement? Want to brag?


100 days?  I am three weeks into marathon training. I had to modify week 1 due to chiropractic treatment following a minor car accident, but I am almost back to normal now. This morning I even ran a new 10k PR! I even began training for Wine & Dine with a pizza and vino lunch (race recap to follow with the rest of the story...) Adulting at its best!


----------



## steph0808

My training is going well. I have a local marathon on November 3, so I am very close to max mileage right now. I don't want to jinx anything but this week - second highest mileage week - went very well. I finished a 14.5 miler today (with 9 miles at marathon pace) with no issues or soreness really. I ran into a friend at the end who was going for a 3 mile run/walk with her kids and considered tagging along. But I had to go walk 5 miles around a theme park instead, haha. So i guess i am perfecting my Disney training too!


----------



## Mumof4mice

SAFD - My last training plan by @DopeyBadger went really well - Couch to 55:44 10k in 5 months (had to brag, thanks for humouring me)!  

I'm now in week 3 of my new Dopeybadger HM training plan for Marathon week.  The Base phase is easy and enjoyable.  The only slight problem I've encountered is a flasher was reported by school girls on my local running trail, on the same day I started the new plan.  So instead of using the green scenic running path, I now have to dodge traffic running on the pedestrian footpath, or round and round a small oval.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

Training was going well until last week. Monday morning I sat up in bed as my alarm went off. When I got up, I felt a grab in my lower back and started having numbness and weakness in my right leg. It’s the first time I’ve ever experienced a pinched nerve. I haven’t been able to run since. It is getting better, but I don’t want to push it and set my recovery back. I’ve been doing core work trying to improve a weakness (and help with recovery) during the interim. Hopefully I’ll be back to the grind soon.

If anyone is interested I’ve finally gotten around to posting a trip report from my visit to WDW earlier this month. It’s the last couple posts in my training journal. Will be finishing it up tomorrow morning (hopefully).


----------



## Mickey Momma

SAFD: Been a while since I posted, but thought now was a good a time as any to pop out of lurkdom.  I am tapering for Chicago in two weeks.  I feel like this training cycle has gone well, but right now I am thoroughly exhausted.  I don’t know if it is life and the end of marathon training in general,  heat fatigue (which is a laugh since I rarely venture away from the treadmill these days), or if I am fighting off something.  Anyhow, plan to take a week off after Chicago and will probably plan out marathon weekend training sometime during that week.  Super hopeful for cooler temperatures and outdoor runs by then.  Today we broke a 115 year record high by three degrees and it looks like we have several chances for a repeat performance over the next week.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:  I had a two week vacation so my plan got thrown out of the window for a bit, but I'm back! I'm basically using my same DopeyBadger plan from last year. A non-runner friend of mine signed up for Dopey so I'm spending time helping her with the goal of finishing strong. No real time goals for us, just keeping the runs light and easy so we can walk around after the races every day. I felt SO GOOD after Dopey last year so I don't want to mess it up by doing anything differently this time!


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Given this milestone in our countdown, this week's Sundays are for Disney is a training check-in. How's everyone doing? How far along are you in your plan (if you've started)? Need some encouragement? Want to brag?


*SAFD:* I just can't with the heat anymore!!! I'd brag about getting it done if only I didn't feel like death. This weekend was a b2b for me: 6 Sat and 13 Sun. Sat was okay: hot, still, and air full of smoke (no rain here in a while), but I was out before sunrise, so done before it got too brutal. Sun. was not fun at all: Feels Like over 80 to start, near 90 at the end, not a cloud in the sky to save me from the sun. I called it at 12 miles because I felt so awful and couldn't get my HR to stay out of zone 4, and did the final mile doing deep-water running in the pool.  Spent the rest of the day dozing in the AC, nauseous and tired.

The good news is that this happens every. year. and every year I make it through and things feel better when it finally cools off. So I just keep telling myself to hang in there and try not to die before it gets better. 



huskies90 said:


> For those of you that add a buffer, what do you do during the buffer weeks? I am planning on just doing a few “maintenance” runs that week and then pick up where I left off.


My marathon and Dopey plans always include 3 long-long runs: an 18, a 20, and a 22. I don't think I actually _need _all three, but putting them in there gives me a buffer in case a long run gets ditched due to a hurricane. If I don't need the buffer, I still do all three, but make that last 22 miler semi-optional: it can be anything from 17-22, depending on how I feel and how weather goes that day.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> View attachment 439903


Because training for one of them is infinitely more fun than training for the other.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I am tapering for Chicago. Training has not gone well for a variety of reasons, but I'll get it done one way or another. I had high hopes of PRing early in the training plan, but with the way things have gone, my priorities have shifted to just having fun. 

I'm going to take a 2 week break after Chicago before I jump into Goofy training.


----------



## JulieODC

Training is going well (thanks @DopeyBadger!) - haven’t missed a run yet.

Need to keep up with strength training and hydration/nutrition though.

Traveling to the UK for work next week and DC later this month - so trying to plan ahead to ensure all goes well, and I don’t miss a run!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I kind of feel like I've been training for Dopey since May.  In reality, I was training for a 5K in June and a Half earlier this month so everything dovetailed together.  I tend to define training by what the big race is even if I have other important races along the way.  



SheHulk said:


> The race is still far off though so mentally I'm not so into it.


That's been my big hurdle right now.  Work is very high stress right now too so I know that's playing into my mental state right now.  Basically, running is currently a source of stress in my life because it either cuts into necessary sleep or free time that is a precious commodity given the hours I need to work.  Thankfully, coach really dialed back my training for the next two weeks.  

Hoping to get my mind back on track for the marathon after work quiets down.


----------



## Bree

I am in taper week for a 10 mile race on Saturday. I’ll probably bug @DopeyBadger for a new plan for Goofy next week.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:  I suppose I haven't technically started training for Dopey but, I have been training seriously for other long races since May. Most years, however, I have not really started marathon training until August. It will be interesting to see if I end up at the start line feeling stronger than past years or completely burnt out! It has been a slow lead up and I have a fair amount of time between long races, but I am definitely challenging myself this year. With Disney races, I am not terribly worried about time, I just want to finish. Similarly, I plan on spending a lot of time in the parks regardless of races, eating a lot of unhealthy food, and probably not getting a lot of sleep. I am looking at this marathon weekend as a sort of celebration of a year of hard running, as well as celebrating the year of running to come.


----------



## DISRNR1000

SAFD:  Training for the half. Using the Galloway half plan I modified. Long plan slowly building up. Not missed a run yet. Slower pace than I’d like but maybe with cooler weather coming it will be better. Started adding in some strength training today. I’ve been on/off with that but I hope to be more consistent.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: Training is going well. It’s taper time for me. My goal race is in two weeks. It’s been a hard summer or training with the heat and humidity. Even though I adjusted paces for weather, they still seemed hard. It’s hard to know if it is just the heat really affecting me or if the paces are too fast. I don’t know how the race will go, but I’m hoping for good weather! 
Two weeks after my goal race is MCM 50k, then W&D 5k and half. Then I plan to pick up an old DopeyBadger plan and bridge that into Dopey (with a late November marathon). All races after this first one are planned to be at easy paces!


----------



## lhermiston

Just a reminder that we're now in the double-digits for our Marathon Weekend countdown!


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> Because training for one of them is infinitely more fun than training for the other.



Exactly! And that training has no offseason.


----------



## JulieODC

Anyone else anxiously waiting to see if hotel discounts get released this morning?

We’re booked at Bc with a rack rate - so fingers are crossed for some decent discounts!


----------



## flav

JulieODC said:


> Anyone else anxiously waiting to see if hotel discounts get released this morning?
> 
> We’re booked at Bc with a rack rate - so fingers are crossed for some decent discounts!


We are booked at Pop with a group rate and I doubt we will find a better deal but I am super excited that they released discounted park tickets for Canadian... It is a good sign for everyone hoping for discounts.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: Training going well. Got my second long run in before NYC in one month. Running a local half in two weeks. Plan to take that easy running with some slower running friends, then do a longer run the next day as a mini Dopey test.

Would love if they extended the after noon tickets into January. I wouldn't feel like missing out if I rested after the race before heading to the parks.


----------



## Dopey 2020

So far so good,  following my own modifed Galloway calendar. Ive got a b2b long run this weekend and another between now and W&D. After that I should know if I'm going too hard, not enough, or if I'm on the goldilocks plan.


----------



## Sleepy425

I switched from the 10k to the half a couple weeks ago. Training isn’t going well. The summer heat made me lazy. My POT from a June 10k is 11 seconds short of the next corral (if they don’t change things) so I’m going to attempt to get a better one on Saturday. Considering I haven’t ran more than a 5k since June 2, I’m not optimistic. But the course is supposedly really flat along a paved jogging trail, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## jamesg

Does anyone who has attended Marathon Weekend before, preferably doing more than one race, have any experience with staying out late the night before a race? 

I've attended many Marathon Weekends and so far I've been diligent about getting to bed nice and early, but there's some after hours events happening during marathon weekend this year and I'm trying to decide if disrupting my sleep schedule is worth it and how much of an impact on my running it will have. Has anyone here run with little to no sleep during the weekend before?


----------



## rteetz

jamesg said:


> Does anyone who has attended Marathon Weekend before, preferably doing more than one race, have any experience with staying out late the night before a race?
> 
> I've attended many Marathon Weekends and so far I've been diligent about getting to bed nice and early, but there's some after hours events happening during marathon weekend this year and I'm trying to decide if disrupting my sleep schedule is worth it and how much of an impact on my running it will have. Has anyone here run with little to no sleep during the weekend before?


I usually don’t stay out much later than 8PM.
For wine and dine this year I will be doing a Halloween party before the 10K this year.


----------



## Princess KP

jamesg said:


> Does anyone who has attended Marathon Weekend before, preferably doing more than one race, have any experience with staying out late the night before a race?
> 
> I've attended many Marathon Weekends and so far I've been diligent about getting to bed nice and early, but there's some after hours events happening during marathon weekend this year and I'm trying to decide if disrupting my sleep schedule is worth it and how much of an impact on my running it will have. Has anyone here run with little to no sleep during the weekend before?


I ran Dopey this past January and attended the After Hours event at Hollywood Studios the night before the marathon. I think I was in bed by midnight and up at 2:30am. The lack of sleep didn't really affect my running but I definitely needed to nap after the marathon. 5 hours is still considered a nap, right? 
I had a great time at the event and during the marathon and don't regret it.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD:
Training started a few weeks ago as I'm starting my half marathon running season  First one will be October 19, then Rock n Roll Las Vegas on November 17, Thanksgiving Half on November 28, culminating with the Donald Duck Half on January 11! 

I'm so excited we are in the double digits now!  I booked our condo that hubby and I will be sharing with our friends after the race until the Tuesday we leave.  I'm glad I get it at least a couple of days onsite at Pop before we move to the condo. 

Also, the cooler fall weather has really settled in and has made running so wonderful!  I'm a slow runner no matter what, but I'm just teensy bit less slow when the temperature cools down


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  Training is going much better than last year. Already completed a 14 miler, didn't do that until November last year.  Saturday will be a half marathon for my POT.  Hoping for under 1:52, since I successfully did a 10 mile run at that race pace 10 days ago.  Guess I'll see what happens in 4 days. Then on to the Wine & Dine half and the Marathon Weekend full.  Good luck to everyone with their own training!


----------



## lhermiston

jamesg said:


> Does anyone who has attended Marathon Weekend before, preferably doing more than one race, have any experience with staying out late the night before a race?
> 
> I've attended many Marathon Weekends and so far I've been diligent about getting to bed nice and early, but there's some after hours events happening during marathon weekend this year and I'm trying to decide if disrupting my sleep schedule is worth it and how much of an impact on my running it will have. Has anyone here run with little to no sleep during the weekend before?



I think it depends on how you define “worth it.” For Dopey 2019, I stayed out past dark before the 5K, 10K and full. The night before the full, my daughters and I probably got back around 11 and I was up by 3 Sunday morning. It was “worth it” to me because I don’t want to miss fireworks and it was my first opportunity to show my girls how fun MK is later at night. 

That said, while I didn’t go to bed early before the half (10ish) I did go back to the hotel early (6ish) because it was evident I was burning the candle at both ends and it might not be sustainable. During the full, I ran what I considered to be a great race until I hit the wall at mile 18. That could’ve been from staying out the night before, cumulative fatigue or the heat. I still had my second fastest full. 

All that said, I’d do it pretty much exactly the same (maybe no nachos the night before the half). I didn’t want to sacrifice park time for running time.


----------



## rdiver

Those flying Southwest, check your flights. Mine dropped $40 per one way.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I have always chosen to play it safe when it comes to staying out late in the parks before a race.  I would hate to feel like I couldn't finish the race because I was too fatigued from staying out too late in the parks leading up to the race.  That said we'll see if Rise of the Resistance being open impacts my thought process this January.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I've only done the marathon so far, but I've been good about not staying in the parks too late.  But I'm so used to staying up late, that falling asleep early has been really hard.  This year, I took a mid-day nap the day before so that really helped with the rest.  But both years, I've ended up putting the NFL playoff game on and falling asleep while it was on.  I wake up about midnight with the TV still on, but at least it gets me to sleep.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Neon Cactus said:


> But I'm so used to staying up late, that falling asleep early has been really hard.


As a night owl, I either have to be very sick or extremely tired to fall asleep early.  However, I have found that the early wake up calls for multi race weekends help me to not be lying in the dark with my eyes closed for a couple of hours.


----------



## SheHulk

Just got a crowd level alert from TouringPlans.com and crowds look loooooow for marathon weekend. Is nobody coming to this thing?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SheHulk said:


> Just got a crowd level alert from TouringPlans.com and crowds look loooooow for marathon weekend. Is nobody coming to this thing?



I was wondering the same thing because they keep opening more entries for the 5k and 10k and when they open up, it takes a fair amount of time to fill. But, I have been looking at switching my hotel and I was surprised at how many of the hotels appear to be sold out already. Disney hotels are always pretty full, but it feels like quite a few of the room have sold out earlier this year.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SheHulk said:


> Just got a crowd level alert from TouringPlans.com and crowds look loooooow for marathon weekend. Is nobody coming to this thing?


We can only hope. The lowest crowd I ever encountered was when Hurricane Irma was on the way. We rode Frozen twice in a row and had a boat to ourselves because no one else was in line!!!  Oh, I long for short lines again!


----------



## PrincessV

I never, ever stay out late during race weekends! My body just crashes without adequate sleep, so that's a priority. Bedtime before races is 6pm, usually asleep by 7, so I can get 7ish hours of sleep.



SheHulk said:


> Just got a crowd level alert from TouringPlans.com and crowds look loooooow for marathon weekend. Is nobody coming to this thing?


It's an historically low-crowd time of year - one of the lowest, really. A couple years ago, Marathon Week fell during a time when FL schools were still on break, as well as northern schools, so it was MUCH busier than the norm. This year it falls later into Jan., when schools are starting up the second semester (ours go back Jan. 7).


----------



## AFwifelife

This year’s crowds weren’t too terrible with many of Florida and Georgia’s schools back in session that same week.

Having a lot of people there doesn’t really bother me though as long as the weather isn’t oppressive. I’ll wait in lines no problem as long as I’m not sweating.


----------



## steph0808

The only bad Marathon Weekend I have ever been at was 2018 when it fell when some schools were still on Christmas break. It was sooooo busy. And it was the polar vortex and freezing (ok, in the 40s and better than -20 in PA when I left), but still. We couldn't even walk around AK because it was so packed. I'll just skip Marathon Weekend if that happens again.


----------



## PrincessV

steph0808 said:


> The only bad Marathon Weekend I have ever been at was 2018 when it fell when some schools were still on Christmas break. It was sooooo busy. And it was the polar vortex and freezing (ok, in the 40s and better than -20 in PA when I left), but still. We couldn't even walk around AK because it was so packed. I'll just skip Marathon Weekend if that happens again.


Some friends and I made the mistake of trying MK after the 5K that year. HUGE mistake. I've been visiting WDW during peak crowd times for years as a local - July 4th, Easter week, Christmas, Thanksgiving - and that stupid day in Jan. was the worst I've ever seen! And yeah, the fact that I was frozen, even wearing a down parka lol, did not help.


----------



## momandmousefan

PrincessV said:


> *SAFD:* I just can't with the heat anymore!!!


 Tell me about it! It’s been in the 80s here in OHIO! Luckily during this mornings run it was a little overcast but the heat and humidity for this time of year here is nuts! We actually even went swimming on Oct 1st...outdoors!! We’re usually starting to be raking leaves by this time of year normally.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD: Training is going pretty well.  In my "hell week" for MCM before the taper starts next week, so definitely in the stage where everything is a bit sore and I am questioning my sanity.  On the plus side, for first time in 5 years I'm arriving at this point unhurt, so knock on wood that continues and I can make it through the 22 this Sunday.


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> Just got a crowd level alert from TouringPlans.com and crowds look loooooow for marathon weekend. Is nobody coming to this thing?



TouringPlans was showing around the same thing about this time last year, IIRC. Then several parks shot up a few weeks before the weekend. 

All in all, I thought this year was pretty manageable, though.


----------



## pluto377

My training is going slow at the moment.  I took the whole summer off so I'm trying hard to be able to run more that :30 at a time.  I'm up to 2.5 miles for distance, but if I don't speed up I'm not going to make it to the finish.  I had to skip this whole week because of family stuff.  Hoping next week will go better.


----------



## rteetz

These are wine and dine but I am thinking the finishes might be similar for January.


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> These are wine and dine but I am thinking the finishes might be similar for January.


I find them very repetitive... I like Epcot but, for MW, would prefer a 5k in AK and a Full going through HS (ie more than setting one foot in it).


----------



## WhereInFlorida

rteetz said:


> These are wine and dine but I am thinking the finishes might be similar for January.



I hope not, I wanna run down towards Spaceship Earth to finish up the marathon.


----------



## rteetz

WhereInFlorida said:


> I hope not, I wanna run down towards Spaceship Earth to finish up the marathon.


So do I but I’m not sure we’ll be able too.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

rteetz said:


> These are wine and dine but I am thinking the finishes might be similar for January.



With construction this does make sense.  Probably let us run under ball at the start since the park isn't open yet and move finish like they have here.  Makes me wonder if we will also lose the "gospel" choir?  I guess they were technically backstage before so they can just move them, but to me one of the cool aspects was they were in a spot that only the runners got to see them.


----------



## rteetz

GuinnessRunner said:


> With construction this does make sense.  Probably let us run under ball at the start since the park isn't open yet and move finish like they have here.  Makes me wonder if we will also lose the "gospel" choir?  I guess they were technically backstage before so they can just move them, but to me one of the cool aspects was they were in a spot that only the runners got to see them.


Oof that would mega suck to lose the choir


----------



## mr incredibleS1

jamesg said:


> Does anyone who has attended Marathon Weekend before, preferably doing more than one race, have any experience with staying out late the night before a race?
> 
> I've attended many Marathon Weekends and so far I've been diligent about getting to bed nice and early, but there's some after hours events happening during marathon weekend this year and I'm trying to decide if disrupting my sleep schedule is worth it and how much of an impact on my running it will have. Has anyone here run with little to no sleep during the weekend before?



I have worked evenings for 25 years, so I have a hard time going to bed early.  I regularly don't get a lot of sleep the night before a big race.  What I find important is to get a lot of sleep leading up to a big race or event.  Sleep is important, but it can be "banked".  Just don't forget to put more sleep into the bank after going with little sleep.


----------



## kirstie101

Training is going good! Running a local half on Sunday with my sister. Super excited cause it will be her first!


----------



## pinkxray

It is 42 degrees outside. It was high 70’s last weekend for my run. I don’t even remember what to wear when running when it’s cold. Need to bust out cold weather clothes.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

Busy weekend for me. Leaving for Milwaukee in an hour and taking a 26.2-mile victory lap tomorrow. So, you all get Sundays are for Disney a day early. 

Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?

My top two are Flame Tree BBQ for the quality of food and Columbia Harbor House for the overall experience. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## flav

SAFD: Columbia Harbor House, Be Our Guest, Hurricane Hannah, Les Halles, La Cantina de San Angel and for convenience, most resort QS.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Busy weekend for me. Leaving for Milwaukee in an hour and taking a 26.2-mile victory lap tomorrow. So, you all get Sundays are for Disney a day early.
> 
> Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?
> 
> My top two are Flame Tree BBQ for the quality of food and Columbia Harbor House for the overall experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Beaches & Cream. It’s where my WISH friends & I have our annual marathon weekend reunion. If anyone wants to join us, we’re always there on Saturday at 2pm.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Busy weekend for me. Leaving for Milwaukee in an hour and taking a 26.2-mile victory lap tomorrow. So, you all get Sundays are for Disney a day early.
> 
> Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?
> 
> My top two are Flame Tree BBQ for the quality of food and Columbia Harbor House for the overall experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



Good luck!

SAFD: Satuli canteen is a new favorite (and yeah for mobile ordering), Baked Potato cart in MK--while not technically a QS-- is an old favorite.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Favorite Counter Service - Hmmm...Pecos Bills usually fills us up even though it is chaos in there.  Blaze Pizza at Disney Springs always makes us happy too!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: Quick service favorite would be Flame Tree, Yorkshire (BEFORE the questionable fish changes), and we tried the one in the Caribbean Beach Resort last month and I'm still talking about my meals there! I was very impressed.


----------



## camaker

It’s tough to pick just one, so I’ll go with one per park:

*MK*:  Columbia Harbour House. Been going there since the days when the clam chowder was served in sourdough bread bowls. Sadly, those days are long past, but a combo of the lobster roll and clam chowder is one of the things I look forward to every trip.

*Epcot*:  Tangierine Cafe. One of my first food stops in Epcot every trip.  The lamb and beef shawarma platter is a go to comfort food and works surprisingly well as a pre-marathon dinner. Honorable mention to Cantina de San Angel and its fish tacos.

*AK*:  Flame Tree Barbecue. Love the ribs and the peaceful, picturesque seating area. Be careful, though, the birds will steal your food in a heartbeat if you turn your back. Honorable mention to Satuli Canteen, which is climbing the list and may well have better food, but can’t compete with the nostalgia and setting of Flame Tree just yet.

*DHS*:  Nothing. I’ll go out of my way to avoid being in the park at counter service time. Nothing stands out or appeals to me, particularly.


----------



## steph0808

Be Our Guest

I can't get enough Master's Cupcakes. I wish I could just buy a dozen and then eat them for breakfast the rest of my trip...


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Busy weekend for me. Leaving for Milwaukee in an hour and taking a 26.2-mile victory lap tomorrow. So, you all get Sundays are for Disney a day early.
> 
> Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?
> 
> My top two are Flame Tree BBQ for the quality of food and Columbia Harbor House for the overall experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Easy, Satuli Canteen in Pandora.


----------



## Sleepy425

Sleepy425 said:


> I switched from the 10k to the half a couple weeks ago. Training isn’t going well. The summer heat made me lazy. My POT from a June 10k is 11 seconds short of the next corral (if they don’t change things) so I’m going to attempt to get a better one on Saturday. Considering I haven’t ran more than a 5k since June 2, I’m not optimistic. But the course is supposedly really flat along a paved jogging trail, so hopefully that will help.


I cut over 3 minutes off my last POT attempt!!!! I kept waking up last night thinking how unprepared I am, that it was going to be 36 degrees and it wasn't worth waking up at 6:15am just to not get a better POT. I’m SO HAPPY I dragged my butt out of bed and did it! Waiting for my official time, but clock time was 1:05:29. 
My nickname in sports was “Grandma” because I was so slow. So this is a huge accomplishment for me.


----------



## AggieDizzer

As seen on my long run this morning! Apparently pickle ball players  Mickey too! Sorry if it’s sideways...hard to fix on my phone


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: one per park

MK: Columbia Harbor House. We are usually here because my kids are chicken finger fans and my sister can eat here easily. Love the upstairs seating.

EP: Tangierine Cafe. Although the price has been slowly increasing, the patters are plentiful and has a lot of variety. 
Sunshine Seasons is the runner up.

HS: Rosie’s for the fried green tomato sandwich. We also have to say hi to the flying tiger they have hanging on the side of the building (DH’s current squadron).

AK: Satuli hands down but we’ve gone to Restaurantosaurus a few times and it’s surprisingly not terrible.


----------



## Gemini1131

Sleepy hollow for the waffle sandwiches hands down for me


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: Gosh it's so hard to choose.  Pecos Bill's, Sleepy Hollow and Be Our Guest in MK.  I've been meaning to try Columbia Harbor for a while now, so maybe this year is the year!  In EP I like La Cantina and Sunshine Seasons.  I usually do table service in EP...  For HS nothing really stands out.  AK Satuli Canteen, Flame Tree and Yak n Yeti are my faves.


----------



## UNCBear24

UNCBear24 said:


> SAFD:  Training is going much better than last year. Already completed a 14 miler, didn't do that until November last year.  Saturday will be a half marathon for my POT.  Hoping for under 1:52, since I successfully did a 10 mile run at that race pace 10 days ago.  Guess I'll see what happens in 4 days. Then on to the Wine & Dine half and the Marathon Weekend full.  Good luck to everyone with their own training!


Well, I got POT half done this morning under my goal with a 1:51:18.  So glad it's done!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  My new favorite is Satu’li, based on a terrific meal and experience last Marathon weekend. My old favorite, though, is definitely Cosmic Ray’s.  It holds a special place in my heart because of wonderful memories of taking our sons there as children.  I have a great picture of our older son staring in wonder at Sonny Eclipse. (Same son—now a musician—and his girlfriend, will be joining us this Marathon weekend to run their first ever half marathons!)


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD: Flame Tree!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD Yak and Yeti quick service never fails or Columbia Harbor House. Nothing in the other parks is a regular must have, though we’ll be exploring galaxies edge for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## Dopey 2020

On another note, ran 6 miles this morning in 34 degrees and sunshine, had to wear a long sleeve shirt. Gotta love New England


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?


It’s too hard to choose just one:

Satu’li Canteen (Chili-Spiced Crispy Fried Tofu Bowls!)
La Cantina de San Angel (Empanadas con Queso and Margaritas!)
Boulangerie Patisserie les Halles (Brie Aux Pommes and Macarons!)
Pecos Bill’s (Fixin’s Bar!)
Woody’s Lunch Box (Vegetarian Totchos!)


----------



## JulieODC

Happy weekend all! Hope your training runs go well!

MK: Pecos Bills (really the old one with burgers, but we do enjoy the new menu too - it’s kind of our tradition to go there as our first CS!)

Epcot: I love this simple jambon sandwich at Les Halles, but also torn with Tangierine Cafe

AK: Flametree! Another place we always visit - love sitting in a quiet water front spot waaaaay in the back! 

DHS: Ummmmmmmm......we sort of like Pizzerizo a few times, but is that gone now? Does Baseline Taphouse count?!?


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

I was shocked (I don’t know why because it’s incredibly well-regarded) at how much I liked Satuuli when we were there in September. It had never worked out for me to try it (we usually do Tusker House lunch), but I thought it was amazing and worked really well for a variety of diets and picky eaters.

I also never miss Les Halles. Pretty sure I could eat the display case there.

I’ll mention Storybook Treats as well because it has my beloved Peter Pan Float. I like pineapple, but give me that lime soft serve and Sprite all day.

There are so many that others have mentioned and so many more I’d like to try if fate allowed.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Flame Tree, Les Halles and Columbia Harbour House are up there.  But this past trip, my friends took me to the Polite Pig.  Their brisket was awesome.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars!
> 
> Busy weekend for me. Leaving for Milwaukee in an hour and taking a 26.2-mile victory lap tomorrow. So, you all get Sundays are for Disney a day early.
> 
> Let’s keep it simple: what’s your favorite counter service restaurant?
> 
> My top two are Flame Tree BBQ for the quality of food and Columbia Harbor House for the overall experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


Good luck!

SAFD: The Polite Pig and Wolfgang Puck Express in DS and La Cantina de San Angel - cause nachos!


----------



## aalvis

Be or


rteetz said:


> Oof that would mega suck to lose the choir


This is all making me nervous about the course versus what I expected (even though I knew the course could change).


----------



## camaker

GuinnessRunner said:


> With construction this does make sense.  Probably let us run under ball at the start since the park isn't open yet and move finish like they have here.  Makes me wonder if we will also lose the "gospel" choir?  I guess they were technically backstage before so they can just move them, but to me one of the cool aspects was they were in a spot that only the runners got to see them.





rteetz said:


> Oof that would mega suck to lose the choir



Never say never with RunDisney, but I don’t see why they would have to remove the choir. You can set them up pretty much anywhere. All you need is power, microphone and speakers, all of which are highly portable.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  Another of my favorites was Pepper Market at Coronado Springs.  I think it’s called El Mercado de Coronado now.  It’s been a while but that was always really good.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

rteetz said:


> Oof that would mega suck to lose the choir


 
Oddly, I don't mind if we lose the choir. If you go as slow as me, you notice that by the time I get there they look exhausted and bored and that what you actually are hearing is a recording. I am so far back that instead of being inspirational, their half-hearted swaying juxtaposed against a fake soundtrack strike me as another reminder of my slow pace and I just want to be done  It appreciate the sentiment of it, but it is too much to expect anyone to sing for that many hours. Instead, I would rather have that sarcastic announcer from WWOS who sat told everyone how rough they looked and they still had so far to go...but then again I have a dark sense of humor.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m a little less excited about the Skyliner this morning. Hopefully an epic fail this early in its operation will help them make it more reliable moving forward.


----------



## jbsquash

Looking forward to my first marathon at Disney this January.  Now that the local race seen is almost over with temperatures dropping I managed to get some good racing in to hopefully be in Corral A with a 1:38 POT it is time to transition in training over to the on course nutrition for Disney.  Does anyone know the flavour of Powerade that is generally served?  I believe the sport beans are usually the mix flavour pack if I have seen the packaging correctly.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD: satuli canteen and pecos bills (Counter service can be a little sketchy when one is gluten free, these are not sketchy) and these two usually do a great job (and are pretty yummy)


----------



## flav

momandmousefan said:


> SAFD: satuli canteen and pecos bills (Counter service can be a little sketchy when one is gluten free, these are not sketchy) and these two usually do a great job (and are pretty yummy)


Interesting  DH is celiac and how WDW handles allergies in general and gluten in particular is one of the reasons he fell in love with it: He feels like he is in real vacation when there, even from his « limitations ». For QS, it is true that we stick to the large places. And Epcot WS is not very good for this because the restaurants are not Disney owned/operated. I am looking forward to bringing him to Satuli Canteen : He has never been to Pandora!


----------



## StarGirl11

I’ve mentioned it before but I’m not a CS person at WDW. Pretty much the only one you’ll catch me is the one in the Japan pavilion. I prefer to do TS or pack a PB&J sandwich. GE May add to that list. But I’m a picky eater thanks to medical issues so not a lot of places I feel like venturing to.

At least in WDW. DL on the other hand I’ve got about 5 different counter service places I like to eat at. My favorite of which is Bengal Barbeque.

Which I guess suggests I would probably like Flame Tree but I’m usually a sit down person in AK. I like TH and Tiffins a bit too much to venture out.

Oh and I guess if you count the beignets in POFQ as a reason to eat there I do like the cafeteria there for that reason alone.


----------



## Disney at Heart

SAFD: Looking at all the answers, I like ALL the food. Luckily I have no health lumitations, so I can always find something I like on all menus.  I have a few favorites though. MK: Pecos Bill’s for the bar, Columbia Harbor House when I can sit on the “bridge,” and Pinocchio Village Haus when I can wave at all the Small World boats!  AK: Flame Tree where I can sit in the back and chill. Epcot: Les Halles because of all the pastries or Sunshine’s Seasons because it is inside on a hot day. HS: ABC Commisary, just because selection in HS is lacking and I can’t think of anywhere really good.  In all fairness I haven’t tried Woody’s Lunch Box.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Just a reminder that the POT submission deadline is tomorrow (October 8th) for Marathon Weekend.  Take a minute and double check your registration:

Go to rundisney.com and click on "Help and Support" in the upper bar with events, training, etc. Then, "Manage Account"






-Login with your disney username and password.
-Click "Your registrations" in the upper bar on the left.






-Click on the registration you want to edit:






-Then scroll through the registration to the POT question. This is where you can update your POT and then be sure to click "Save".


----------



## ANIM8R

SAFD: My wife and I love the Caprese Pizza at the Pinocchio Village Haus. We usually split it so we only end up using 1 table service credit.


----------



## steph0808

Thanks for the reminder, @DopeyBadger! I checked and my POT is in there, so good to go!


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *By park...

MK: CHH - salmon! Hummus sandwich! And chicken nuggets for my son! An all-around winner.

EP: I rarely eat CS here - I'm either there specifically for a TS dinner, or there's some kind of festival with food booths going on. I do enjoy the offerings from the Cantina in MX, though.

DHS: Backlot Express is always good for a veggie burger and fries, but it now has competition from Docking Bay 7.

AK: Yak & Yeti Local Foods or Restaurantosaurs are our go-to's now that Pizzafari has become Pizzyucky. I had high hopes for Satu'li, but I've given them 3 shots and they can't manage to cook tofu right, so I'm out.

DSprings: Wolfgang Puck Express - I'll go out of my way for a margarita pizza there!


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  In the parks I would choose Harbour House and Docking Bay 7.  At Disney Springs it would be Earl of Sandwich and Blaze pizza.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: Satuli; Nomad Lounge if that counts too. Granted I only got the grilled cheese and tomato soup off the kids menu at Woody’s Lunch Box, but it was really, really good and hit the spot on a cold day.


----------



## BigEeyore

By park: 
- MK - Pecos Bills
- Epcot - Morocco QS
- AK - Satuli 
- HS - Docking Bay 7!


----------



## dbb727

Is there anyone here who registered via a charity organization? Does the registration automaticallly merge over to Run Disney site, and if so how long did it take? 

Of course I waited until last minute to register today so I could submit my POT, but there was no place on charity’s registration to enter POT info. It’s been several hours but the registration doesn’t show up on my rundisney account. Help?!!


----------



## Carol_

Anybody else who hasn't really run yet since this January?  Am I alone here?
I need to commiserate
and get a medic-alert bracelet.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dbb727 said:


> Is there anyone here who registered via a charity organization? Does the registration automaticallly merge over to Run Disney site, and if so how long did it take?
> 
> Of course I waited until last minute to register today so I could submit my POT, but there was no place on charity’s registration to enter POT info. It’s been several hours but the registration doesn’t show up on my rundisney account. Help?!!



I don't know the answer to this question, but I suggest reaching out to Trackshack (or the charity you registered with) to get piece of mind about the submission of your POT.  I believe their email was disneysports@trackshack.com last time I communicated with them in August 2018.


----------



## Bree

dbb727 said:


> Is there anyone here who registered via a charity organization? Does the registration automaticallly merge over to Run Disney site, and if so how long did it take?
> 
> Of course I waited until last minute to register today so I could submit my POT, but there was no place on charity’s registration to enter POT info. It’s been several hours but the registration doesn’t show up on my rundisney account. Help?!!



I don’t think it automatically merges. Double check with the charity you registered with. When I bought my bib through a travel agent I was sent an email from the travel agent with a RunDisney web link to complete my registration.


----------



## dbb727

DopeyBadger said:


> I don't know the answer to this question, but I suggest reaching out to Trackshack (or the charity you registered with) to get piece of mind about the submission of your POT.  I believe their email was disneysports@trackshack.com last time I communicated with them in August 2018.





Bree said:


> I don’t think it automatically merges. Double check with the charity you registered with. When I bought my bib through a travel agent I was sent an email from the travel agent with a RunDisney web link to complete my registration.



Thanks for your replies. I was in a panic yesterday afternoon because I couldn’t figure it out and it was after east coast business hours. I spoke with trackshack and the charity this morning who both confirmed that the charity needs to send me an email link in order to complete the registration, and I’ll be able to enter POT at that point . Phew!


----------



## DerTobi75

Super sad at the moment. Had to cancle a local Marathon, I wanted to run this Sunday. But I cannot because of a cold, I caught last week during our "short" WDW Trip :-(

How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!


----------



## SheHulk

DerTobi75 said:


> Super sad at the moment. Had to cancle a local Marathon, I wanted to run this Sunday. But I cannot because of a cold, I caught last week during our "short" WDW Trip :-(
> 
> How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!


Well, not to be pedantic, but you don't really get sick from cold right? You get sick from germs. And any place with that many little kids is bound to be very, very germy. Plus you probably flew there, and an airplane is germ city, forget about it, I can never fly without getting sick. My advice is just hand sanitizer all the time. And wash your hands even more frequently than you think you should. I still wind up getting sick from travel though so hopefully other folks have even better advice.

Edited to add I'm sorry you had to cancel your race


----------



## Bree

DerTobi75 said:


> Super sad at the moment. Had to cancle a local Marathon, I wanted to run this Sunday. But I cannot because of a cold, I caught last week during our "short" WDW Trip :-(
> 
> How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!



I live in Florida. Air conditioning doesn't cause colds. I'd be sick everyday since my house A/C system runs nearly 365 days a year if that was the case. Germs cause colds and germs are everywhere. WDW is one giant petri dish so I'm pretty strict about washing my hands and using hand sanitizer there. Planes are disgusting germ infested tin cans too.


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> Super sad at the moment. Had to cancle a local Marathon, I wanted to run this Sunday. But I cannot because of a cold, I caught last week during our "short" WDW Trip :-(
> 
> How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!



Out of curiosity, why cancel the local marathon?  Is the cold that bad?  If it was just a normal head cold, I'd go ahead and run the race rather than forfeiting my entry fee.  Just slow down and take it easy rather than racing it hard.

I'm not sure what products you have locally, but one trick for avoiding colds is to start taking an immune booster like Emergen-C or Airborne and lots of Vitamin C a couple of weeks before the event.  It's certainly not foolproof, but every little bit helps.


----------



## PrincessV

DerTobi75 said:


> How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!


As has already been said, AC doesn't cause the common cold; viruses do. I can't get the flu shot for medical reasons, and I've had pneumonia a couple times, which leaves me extra susceptible to respiratory illnesses, so I am very, very careful during cold and flu season. Per doctor's advice, I don't fly and I avoid other places where lots of folks are packed into confined spaces, like Disney buses. (I realize that's easy for me to say - I live near WDW and drive there, anyway.) I wash my hands before eating, and never, ever touch my face/eyes/mouth without first washing my hands. At WDW, I avoid touching things like railings, etc. as much as possible. I keep my distance from anyone coughing or sneezing. In any hotel room, I wipe down light switches, door handles, TV remotes, counters, etc. with Lysol wipes. I get adequate rest and sleep, and I eat healthy foods that promote a good immune system. If I do feel an illness coming on, I take the time to rest and recover instead of pushing through and making things worse. <knock on wood> It's no magic pill, but it's worked for me so far!


----------



## StarGirl11

Check out what’s now listed as sold out this morning:

Surprised since usually the half sells out first if at all of the bigger ones


----------



## rteetz

StarGirl11 said:


> Check out what’s now listed as sold out this morning:View attachment 442952
> 
> Surprised since usually the half sells out first if at all of the bigger ones


This is the second time it’s been listed as sold out. It came back so I wouldn’t be surprised if it came back again.


----------



## StarGirl11

rteetz said:


> This is the second time it’s been listed as sold out. It came back so I wouldn’t be surprised if it came back again.



Huh hadn’t realized it had been listed as sold out before. Just saw it in one of the FB groups this morning.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> This is the second time it’s been listed as sold out. It came back so I wouldn’t be surprised if it came back again.



I hear they're breaking up unsold marathon entries into 4 separate 10k entries.  It's called the Minnie give back!


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> This is the second time it’s been listed as sold out. It came back so I wouldn’t be surprised if it came back again.



No. If it's sold out, even if I end up liking the new course once it's released, I can't sign up. It will stay sold out (or at least I'm pretending it will).


----------



## jmasgat

Oh, ah, so I never got around to signing up for the marathon.  But all my travel plans are hard booked, so I guess I;m coming down anyway!


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> Oh, ah, so I never got around to signing up for the marathon.  But all my travel plans are hard booked, so I guess I;m coming down anyway!


Well I wouldn't be worried yet. I would expect it to open back up.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SarahDisney said:


> No. If it's sold out, even if I end up liking the new course once it's released, I can't sign up. It will stay sold out (or at least I'm pretending it will).



There's always Goofy or Dopey.  They're still open.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:
CHH in MK.  We try to time it so we get there right about when it opens for lunch.  Then we make a dash to a window table on the 2nd floor overlooking the HM.  Bliss

Prior SAFD:
My knee (DH) continues to ebb and flow.  By that, I mean that I do have pain returning here and there.  Got a really good massage 10 days ago, and am thinking about making them a regular part of the training plan.  But today was the 3rd straight day of running.  @DopeyBadger Goofy plan week 8.  And before, during, and after the run I suddenly realized it feels pretty good.  My quads get tight, and that seems to set things off.  I've been using The Stick and my PureWave Massager, and they appear to be helping.  
But I just looked at the trailing 4 weeks of running, and my mileage is back about where I was before the injury, so something is improving.  Knees are bilaterally sore, but its an ache like I've been using them, and that's ok.

DW:
She proudly told me this week that she's running the most in years (maybe ever) and she's pain-free.


----------



## SarahDisney

PaDisneyCouple said:


> There's always Goofy or Dopey.  They're still open.



Not options for me, for various reasons. The fact that I don't want to should be enough, but around here it's not.


----------



## camaker

SarahDisney said:


> Not options for me, for various reasons. The fact that I don't want to should be enough, but around here it's not.



Nobody’s going to judge you or think less of you for running whatever race or combination of races is right for you!  But enablers are gonna enable!!!


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Oh, ah, so I never got around to signing up for the marathon.  But all my travel plans are hard booked, so I guess I;m coming down anyway!



I haven't signed up either, but since we have DVC booked at Poly, I guess I probably should. Hey @jennamfeo are you ready to finally get off our butts and sign up for something?


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I haven't signed up either, but since we have DVC booked at Poly, I guess I probably should. Hey @jennamfeo are you ready to finally get off our butts and sign up for something?



Tsk tsk, you two. Get on it!


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> I haven't signed up either, but since we have DVC booked at Poly, I guess I probably should. Hey @jennamfeo are you ready to finally get off our butts and sign up for something?


Yeah Jenna what you signing up for?


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Oh, ah, so I never got around to signing up for the marathon.  But all my travel plans are hard booked, so I guess I;m coming down anyway!



Join the goof troop!


----------



## Carol_

DerTobi75 said:


> Super sad at the moment. Had to cancle a local Marathon, I wanted to run this Sunday. But I cannot because of a cold, I caught last week during our "short" WDW Trip :-(
> 
> How do you americans handle the icecold ACs and did not get sick or catch a cold? I am really in panic thinking about our next trip to WDW, which starts end of this year and leads to the Marathon Weekend! I do not want to catch a cold again, right before Dopey! Any advice?!


Zinc. At the first sign of itchy scratchy throat, or if your best friend sneezes on you at lunch. Available in lozenges as ColdEeze or generic versions next to boxes or bags of ColdEeze.


----------



## DerTobi75

SheHulk said:


> Well, not to be pedantic, but you don't really get sick from cold right? You get sick from germs. And any place with that many little kids is bound to be very, very germy. Plus you probably flew there, and an airplane is germ city, forget about it, I can never fly without getting sick. My advice is just hand sanitizer all the time. And wash your hands even more frequently than you think you should. I still wind up getting sick from travel though so hopefully other folks have even better advice.
> 
> Edited to add I'm sorry you had to cancel your race





Bree said:


> I live in Florida. Air conditioning doesn't cause colds. I'd be sick everyday since my house A/C system runs nearly 365 days a year if that was the case. Germs cause colds and germs are everywhere. WDW is one giant petri dish so I'm pretty strict about washing my hands and using hand sanitizer there. Planes are disgusting germ infested tin cans too.





camaker said:


> Out of curiosity, why cancel the local marathon?  Is the cold that bad?  If it was just a normal head cold, I'd go ahead and run the race rather than forfeiting my entry fee.  Just slow down and take it easy rather than racing it hard.
> 
> I'm not sure what products you have locally, but one trick for avoiding colds is to start taking an immune booster like Emergen-C or Airborne and lots of Vitamin C a couple of weeks before the event.  It's certainly not foolproof, but every little bit helps.





PrincessV said:


> As has already been said, AC doesn't cause the common cold; viruses do. I can't get the flu shot for medical reasons, and I've had pneumonia a couple times, which leaves me extra susceptible to respiratory illnesses, so I am very, very careful during cold and flu season. Per doctor's advice, I don't fly and I avoid other places where lots of folks are packed into confined spaces, like Disney buses. (I realize that's easy for me to say - I live near WDW and drive there, anyway.) I wash my hands before eating, and never, ever touch my face/eyes/mouth without first washing my hands. At WDW, I avoid touching things like railings, etc. as much as possible. I keep my distance from anyone coughing or sneezing. In any hotel room, I wipe down light switches, door handles, TV remotes, counters, etc. with Lysol wipes. I get adequate rest and sleep, and I eat healthy foods that promote a good immune system. If I do feel an illness coming on, I take the time to rest and recover instead of pushing through and making things worse. <knock on wood> It's no magic pill, but it's worked for me so far!





Carol_ said:


> Zinc. At the first sign of itchy scratchy throat, or if your best friend sneezes on you at lunch. Available in lozenges as ColdEeze or generic versions next to boxes or bags of ColdEeze.



Yes, I think you all are right. The plane on our way to Orlando was full of sick people. Maybe I caught the cold there.

My theorie with the AC was like. I sweat a lot during this visit and coming out of the heat into those icecold rooms did not feel that comfortable. We got Emergen-C at CVS, but looks like it was to late.

Why canceling the local Marathon? I had a very good training, but in my last two (taper) weeks, I only did one slow run. Going upstairs leaves my breathless at the moment, so I cannot imagine running 42k right now, not even slow. Anyway, it gets better everyday and may the Kona broadcasts brings motivation to do that Marathon on Sunday


----------



## kirstie101

I’ve been home from work with a sick kid for four days now. This has given me the opportunity to watch endless YouTube videos of marathon weekend from the past years. Gotta say I’m super excited now! I hadn’t given much thought to layers and the weather until now but after seeing how different the weather can be each day I’m making a shopping list. I just hope I can fit it all in my suitcase!


----------



## StarGirl11

DerTobi75 said:


> Yes, I think you all are right. The plane on our way to Orlando was full of sick people. Maybe I caught the cold there.
> 
> My theorie with the AC was like. I sweat a lot during this visit and coming out of the heat into those icecold rooms did not feel that comfortable. We got Emergen-C at CVS, but looks like it was to late.
> 
> Why canceling the local Marathon? I had a very good training, but in my last two (taper) weeks, I only did one slow run. Going upstairs leaves my breathless at the moment, so I cannot imagine running 42k right now, not even slow. Anyway, it gets better everyday and may the Kona broadcasts brings motivation to do that Marathon on Sunday



Sorry to hear your sick. But yeah if you flew home on a plane that’s where you were most likely exposed since air is recycled through the plane. There’s a reason why a lot of people get sick after traveling.

Also since I saw a homeopathic med was recccomended I am going to repeat this to everyone: Please check any otcs before you take them to see if they are homeopathic. Homeopathic meds are not regulated here in the US at least and most of the time don’t contain enough medicine to actually do any good. You want to stop yourself from getting sick? Use a mask! More then likely any vitamins and homeopathic meds aren’t going to do any good and instead since your getting the placebo affect your now exposing more people thinking your better when your not.

I can’t remember what flu ‘medicine’ it was that we talked about in my chem class we talked about when we took it. But do you want to know what we realized after running the math? It was almost entirely duck liver and sugar water. The medicine part was so little (I think it was under 2 percent?) that you were essentially buying the above ingredients.

So please check your meds. Most homeopathic meds are so diluted they may cause a placebo affect but they sure aren’t going to do anything.

I just felt a need to say this. If you want to spend money on those meds thats your pergoative though I personally think it’s a waste (most multis/vitamins are also unless you have a medical condition where you can’t absorb them you get them normally through your food) but just know they actually don’t do much to cure a cold and your probably honestly just wasting money.


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Hey @jennamfeo are you ready to finally get off our butts and sign up for something?





lhermiston said:


> Tsk tsk, you two. Get on it!





rteetz said:


> Yeah Jenna what you signing up for?


Look. Lemme get through this Marathon this weekend and then I will be ready to maybe, probably, only sign up for DATW.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Look. Lemme get through this Marathon this weekend and then I will be ready to maybe, probably, only sign up for DATW.


#DIFFICULT


----------



## camaker

StarGirl11 said:


> Sorry to hear your sick. But yeah if you flew home on a plane that’s where you were most likely exposed since air is recycled through the plane. There’s a reason why a lot of people get sick after traveling.
> 
> Also since I saw a homeopathic med was recccomended I am going to repeat this to everyone: Please check any otcs before you take them to see if they are homeopathic. Homeopathic meds are not regulated here in the US at least and most of the time don’t contain enough medicine to actually do any good. You want to stop yourself from getting sick? Use a mask! More then likely any vitamins and homeopathic meds aren’t going to do any good and instead since your getting the placebo affect your now exposing more people thinking your better when your not.
> 
> I can’t remember what flu ‘medicine’ it was that we talked about in my chem class we talked about when we took it. But do you want to know what we realized after running the math? It was almost entirely duck liver and sugar water. The medicine part was so little (I think it was under 2 percent?) that you were essentially buying the above ingredients.
> 
> So please check your meds. Most homeopathic meds are so diluted they may cause a placebo affect but they sure aren’t going to do anything.
> 
> I just felt a need to say this. If you want to spend money on those meds thats your pergoative though I personally think it’s a waste (most multis/vitamins are also unless you have a medical condition where you can’t absorb them you get them normally through your food) but just know they actually don’t do much to cure a cold and your probably honestly just wasting money.



Homeopathic or not, percentage of active ingredient is a horrible way to judge the potential efficacy of a medication. Efficacy is determined by delivery of a therapeutic dose of the active ingredient, not based on the concentration of the active ingredient in the dosage form.


----------



## rteetz

From Facebook


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> Look. Lemme get through this Marathon this weekend and then I will be ready to maybe, probably, only sign up for DATW.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> View attachment 443255
> 
> From Facebook


The former Benetton employee in me is dying... they're backward: small to large, left to right = shortest race to longest, left to right! GAH!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

PrincessV said:


> The former Benetton employee in me is dying... they're backward: small to large, left to right = shortest race to longest, left to right! GAH!!!



I am with you on this! Someone needs to fix that ASAP.


----------



## Princess KP

For those that were waiting for discounts:
$50 off Dopey with code CHICAGO50
$25 off Goofy with code CHICAGO25
Valid until October 21.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> For those that were waiting for discounts:
> $50 off Dopey with code CHICAGO50
> $25 off Goofy with code CHICAGO25
> Valid until October 21.



Thank you!


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> For those that were waiting for discounts:
> $50 off Dopey with code CHICAGO50
> $25 off Goofy with code CHICAGO25
> Valid until October 21.



Zero excuses now, people...

#GoofTroop2020


----------



## DizzyDis

Totally feeling for those who had put off registering for the full! I was sorting out travel plans so only registered for the 10k when it had become un-sold out, but didn't make a decision on the 5k in time!! Hoping we see more bibs open up again!!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars!

For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite time of year to visit WDW or when would you like to visit?

While I’ve seen some holiday decorations up for marathon weekend, I’d really love to go in late November/early December once to get the full holiday experience, especially the Magic Kingdom Christmas party. 

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Food and Wine Festival used to be my favorite time of year but the last few years, the things that made it special keep dwindling away.  

Flower and Garden has taken over that spot for me now.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Christmas is my favorite time of year at Disney. I could watch the Candlelight Processional over and over.


----------



## momandmousefan

flav said:


> Interesting  DH is celiac and how WDW handles allergies in general and gluten in particular is one of the reasons he fell in love with it: He feels like he is in real vacation when there, even from his « limitations ». For QS, it is true that we stick to the large places. And Epcot WS is not very good for this because the restaurants are not Disney owned/operated. I am looking forward to bringing him to Satuli Canteen : He has never been to Pandora!


I find the same thing with WS, and it probably is the main reason we don’t eat there as much as we used to pre new food restrictions. Satuli is such a breeze! (Can’t have the fun desserts at Satuli though)


----------



## QueenFernando

Springtime at Disney has been taking over as my favorite time of year.  The main reasons being the weather and Flower and "Wine" festival.  I still like fall and Christmas,  but it's just so hot and crowded anymore.


----------



## QueenFernando

DerTobi75 said:


> Yes, I think you all are right. The plane on our way to Orlando was full of sick people. Maybe I caught the cold there.



My doctor recommended using a simple nasal saline spray when flying.  Keeping the nasal membranes moist is supposed to be harder for the viruses to take hold since that is one of the entry points.  Flying is very dehydrating.


----------



## regul8ter18

I was at the Chicago marathon yesterday.  Was supposed to run today but had to defer. I saw these bad boys and the lol so much better in person then in the art renderings.  My favorite was Donald and the Oswald one still looks a little weird being all black.  The 39.3 on the goofy spins.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

With full acknowledgment that it is surface of the sun hot, I love the trips that I’ve done with my family in early (not Labor Day, some time after) September. It is a great period where kids everywhere have started school and most parents are hesitant to have them miss class for a couple days that early in the year.

I know that WDW is more than a kids park, but it does significantly cut down the traffic. Our recent trip, arguably affected by Dorian, our longest wait in line was ~50 minutes for Frozen Ever After (middle of the day, popular place to escape the sun, we were more than happy to wait in an air conditioned queue). FoP and Smuggler’s Run were both under 45 minutes at parts of the day when they should have been packed (about 9:30-10:30 AM, probably about the busiest times in the parks).

We also love MNSSHP during this period. The party is cheaper and the crowds are not overwhelming. I’ve only done the party the last three years, but I’m befuddled when I hear people lament the good ol’ days. I realize the first party and the ones closer to Halloween get packed, but there are still a good number of parties where the price and amount you can do is simply no contest when compared to a full day MK park ticket. We rode everything in the park (most, including big hitters like 7DMT, more than once), had dinner at BoG, saw the parade, watched the fireworks show from the PeopleMover (we kept walking on while the show was in progress), and left at 11. If we wanted to close the doors we could have easily watched the second parade and did the late Sanderson Sisters show as well.

I do understand the lamenting of the good ol’ days with Food and Wine even if I never experienced them. During our trip it was really too hot to enjoy eating outdoors and it really seems the popularity of the fest has driven mass production over quality on a lot of the items and booths. Also, there are such good QS options all around world showcase that the fest somewhat cuts down the ability to take advantage of those. Still, I don’t mind that the fest is in one of its slower periods as well during that time frame.

Anyway, outside of the crazy Holiday-kids still on winter break-during the week of New Year’s Marathon Weekends we had for a couple years Marathon Weekend has always been a pretty darn good time to be at Disney as well. No Epcot festival and colder weather, but that’s not always the worst thing in the world.

ETA: I would love to do an mid-November trip sometime to catch the tail end of Food and Wine (when it's not so hot) and go to the Christmas Party. With my job being in agriculture, it's impossible to plan this sort of trip ahead of time so it would have to be a last minute whirlwind trip.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite time of year to visit WDW or when would you like to visit?


Well I’m finally getting the Halloween experience in a couple weeks.

I do love the Christmas decor. I’m always there after all the Christmas activities end tho.

flower and garden is a fun time as well


----------



## aalvis

October-ish...Love the decorations!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Another tough question. October, with the MK decorated up for fall and MNSSHP, probably wins by a nose. The Epcot Food & Wine Festival used to add to the appeal, but so many of its positives have been added to the Flower & Garden show, it’s lost a lot of its draw. Not to mention that the concert lineup is SO MUCH better for F&G.  Late April/early May is a very, very close 2nd.  We love the decorations, displays and concert offerings at the F&G show, but the lack of special draws at the other parks costs it the top spot.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  The best answer is that anytime is a good time to go to Disney!  I’ve always really enjoyed Thanksgiving, though. Eating Thanksgiving lunch at the Garden Grill is fun. The least crowded I’ve ever seen it was in early December. When our kids were preschool age, that was a good time to take them out of school and go.


----------



## StacyStrong

I really liked the wrap at ronto roasters so I’m going to go with there and Satuli.

ETA - oops. I’m a week behind.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  I love the holidays, seeing the decorations in the parks and at the resorts and the Candlelight Processional.  Flower and Garden and Food & Wine festivals are great too.


----------



## Gemini1131

SAFD: if i could make the crowds disappear it would be christmas/new years. Outaide of that I really enjoyed the festival of the arts during princess weekend.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite time of year to visit WDW or when would you like to visit?


My favorite time of year to visit WDW is in the fall with October being my favorite month (16 days!) I love seeing the Halloween decorations at Magic Kingdom. I used to love MNSSHP, but they oversell tickets now and it’s just too crowded to enjoy. Epcot’s Food and Wine Festival is my favorite! Although, I would love to visit Flower and Garden one of these years to see how it compares. Finally, I love the weather in October. It is still warm and nice, but the humidity starts to go down to a more comfortable level. September is too hot and humid and...love bugs, yuck! Early November is okay... There is a bit of a chill in the air and the Halloween decorations go down quickly and Christmas decorations appear overnight! I have never experienced WDW in full Christmas, but it is my favorite time of year to visit Disneyland!


----------



## jmasgat

Wait....is no one's favorite time Marathon Weekend? I'll vote for this.  You get to see/meet up with people who are all doing something that we love (or at least "strongly tolerate"!).  The temperature is generally mild and better than home, the crowds are usually lighter and the Christmas decorations are sometimes still up.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> Wait....is no one's favorite time Marathon Weekend? I'll vote for this.  You get to see/meet up with people who are all doing something that we love (or at least "strongly tolerate"!).  The temperature is generally mild and better than home, the crowds are usually lighter and the Christmas decorations are sometimes still up.



I agree with everything you’ve said. But having never experienced Christmas or Halloween at WDW, those definitely interest me.


----------



## steph0808

I enjoy Marathon Weekend the most, as well. I have been at Christmas, but it was when I was a kid. We did have a good time though! 

But Marathon Weekend is my favorite - because everyone is so supportive of each other! I love telling people "awesome job" when they are wearing their medals and hearing the same when I wear mine. It also livens up the interactions with characters!


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> I enjoy Marathon Weekend the most, as well. I have been at Christmas, but it was when I was a kid. We did have a good time though!
> 
> But Marathon Weekend is my favorite - because everyone is so supportive of each other! I love telling people "awesome job" when they are wearing their medals and hearing the same when I wear mine. It also livens up the interactions with characters!



Just this past week I actually described Marathon Weekend as being like a “class reunion.” I only have two under my belt, but I like knowing I’ll be meeting up with my friends from around the globe.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:  It's been awhile so may have changed, but my favorite was when our kids were younger and we would sneak them out of school for a trip around the first week of December.  Christmas decorations, the Christmas party and some of the lowest crowds of the year.  Loved it!


----------



## Disney at Heart

@princesspirateandrunner I Agree - Any time is a good time to go to Disney!
Marathon weekend is definitely a great time, and our family has been there for at least 23-24 of them. The anticipation, the excitement, the friendships, the sense of accomplishment, the pride of wearing the shirts and medals in the parks, the interactions with CMs and characters, added to the rides, shows, food, entertainment, fireworks, and resorts that are staples at Disney World, make MW a special time. (It can be a little chilly for me sometimes though!)

Christmas is another special time, but it has to be early December if you want to avoid big crowds. Decorations in the parks are beautiful, and the resort decorations blow me away! Huge trees, garlands, and ornaments are just the beginning. Gingerbread houses, all kinds of white, milk, and dark chocolate sculptures, and a giant train set are a few things that create a wonderful diversion during the middle of the day if the crowd does get annoying. The Epcot Festival of Holidays storytellers can take most of a day. You can hear stories of Father Christmas, Pere Noel, Hanukkah traditions, Helga, the monkey king, the mischievous troll, the three kings and more as you travel around the world. And of course, the Candlelight Processional celebrating the birth of Jesus gives me chills and makes me cry. 

Food and Wine and Flower and Garden are also great times... and both festivals also have races!  Win-win!
And if you can time it just right, the week before a Hurricane definitely has low crowds!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD: Right now Marathon weekend is my favorite because it tends to be a little less busy, I like that the decorations are still up at some resorts, I like the cooler weather, and it combines both Disney and running. I would like to go for Wine and Dine/Halloween time, but it is hard to find time off around then. I might give it a try next year.


----------



## lahobbs4

I love Marathon Weekend, as well! You get to experience all 4 seasons in one week at WDW. 

We've been there a lot during fall/Christmas decorations so I would love to visit in the Spring. I especially want to see Flower and Garden! I wasn't a fan of the MVMCP or Food & Wine, sadly.


----------



## pluto377

I really want to do an early December trip to get in the mood for the season.  It hasn't worked out yet.  I'd also like to go at Halloween sometime.  I enjoy late April/early May, but it's usually a tad hot for me.  I do think Marathon weekend is the best though.  The weather is usually good, the camraderie is nice, and the parks aren't crazy crowded.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I missed last week’s question - I would pick La Cantina de San Angel.  We like to sit outside near the lake, love the food and have been really happy with how great they are with our families Celiac needs (as most of WDW is).

This week’s - I love Christmas and I love Disney, so my favourite time is between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Crowds tend to be pretty decent and all the Christmas Decorations are up.  Back in the day, we used to literally wander Osborne’s Lights for hours.  But really all the parks and the resorts are just so pretty.  Love that time of year.  And a close second would be Marathon Weekend!!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

While I love the Christmas decorations and party, MNSSHP beats it by just a little and the last couple years the flower and garden festival beats that. Not sure if it's because it's after a long winter or the fact that it's grown in recent years but it seems so much more Disney like than food and wine.


----------



## camaker

Dopey 2020 said:


> While I love the Christmas decorations and party, MNSSHP beats it by just a little and the last couple years the flower and garden festival beats that. Not sure if it's because it's after a long winter or the fact that it's grown in recent years but it seems so much more Disney like than food and wine.



Disney has definitely worked on upgrading the Flower & Garden Show.  The best thing they've done, in my opinion, is look at what worked very well and was popular for the Food & Wine Festival (the food kiosks) and added them to Flower & Garden without changing what already made that show great (topiaries, butterfly house, extra decorations, etc).  Ultimately, that has made Flower & Garden a much more complete and attractive show.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Either December or Marathon weekend. Love being there with the Christmas decorations and cooler weather.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I agree with everybody else who said December (before Xmas) or Marathon weekend. But especially December because I'm not a bundle of nerves over the races, or managing early wake ups, etc. I was there with younger DS over actual Xmas-New Years' week and that was just too, too crowded for us.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: I am hoping that marathon weekend/week after become my new favorite. We've never been in January before. Now that DD is in college and will be on break we were able to schedule more time there. She did run Princess a few years back but that was too rushed of a trip because of her school schedule and we found the weekend still crowded. 

Prior to this we have always gone during summer/school breaks so it was usually hot and crowded, lol.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what is your favorite time of year to visit WDW or when would you like to visit?


*SAFD:* It's a tie for me: early Dec. for our annual holiday visit, and July 4th. My two favorite holidays and nobody does them better than WDW!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Early December is the best - low crowds, good weather (usually) and all the decorations and special things going on for the holidays.  When our kids were little, and missing school wasn't a big deal, we went to WDW at that time and loved it (Osborne lights were still around).   As much as I love the Christmas stuff at WDW though, there is no way I would go in that Christmas-NY's time frame - it is literally the single busiest week of the year at WDW! 

Of course I love marathon weekend too, but seeing all of the holiday decorations AFTER Christmas just isn't the same - although those castle lights are breathtaking!


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: I am with the marathon folks. Love to see the decorations still up and the castle with the lights.  We usually stay another 4 or 5 days after marathon Sunday the lower crown level.  Also a big fan of Flower and Garden, more so than Wine and Dine.  It is a bit hot but we are used to it, as Houston's climate is similar to Orlando.  I am thinking that I would like to try the first week in December and we are looking forward to our first Festival of the Arts for Princess in 2020.  No kids, so we can go whenever we want.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Anybody remember examples of pre-race song selections from prior MWs?  DW and I were building a list of titles to listen to during training runs.  I know I've heard Shut Up and Dance and Uptown Funk at almost every rD race I've done.


----------



## BigEeyore

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Anybody remember examples of pre-race song selections from prior MWs? DW and I were building a list of titles to listen to during training runs. I know I've heard Shut Up and Dance and Uptown Funk at almost every rD race I've done.


They used "The Greatest Show" from the Greatest Showman last year a good bit.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I really love Marathon Weekend. In 2018, we stayed after and caught the beginning of the International Festival of Arts. My kids loved seeing all the Disney inspired art and meeting some of the artists. Otherwise I like it when the crowds are smaller which has typically been late August for us. Hot, but then we don't feel so bad getting to the next air conditioned place.

Did my first Dopey simulation. Had a local half marathon I did with my wife (at her pace) and then a 20 mile run yesterday. Feel great, looking for NYC in less than 3 weeks and MW in less than 3 months!


----------



## Bunkie1979

Hello friends! This is my first post on the DISboards. Have been following along chasing Dopey 2020. Congrats to all!

Just wanted to let you know that Runners Square (Race Retreat substitution) is available on the runDisney website as of this morning.

Curious to know if anyone happens to know more about this offering, and if you might consider booking it? Seems a very stripped down version of Race Retreat and just not sure it's worth the cost.

Welcome your thoughts!


----------



## michigandergirl

#gooftroop 

I also saw the Marathon Weekend medals at the Chicago expo and that Goofy medal is so awesome and shiny!!! Pictures do not do it justice. 

Just thought I'd throw that out there in case a few of you still need an extra nudge to sign up.


----------



## rteetz

Bunkie1979 said:


> Hello friends! This is my first post on the DISboards. Have been following along chasing Dopey 2020. Congrats to all!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Runners Square (Race Retreat substitution) is available on the runDisney website as of this morning.
> 
> Curious to know if anyone happens to know more about this offering, and if you might consider booking it? Seems a very stripped down version of Race Retreat and just not sure it's worth the cost.
> 
> Welcome your thoughts!


To me it sounds like Race Retreat minus the tent.


----------



## camaker

Bunkie1979 said:


> Hello friends! This is my first post on the DISboards. Have been following along chasing Dopey 2020. Congrats to all!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Runners Square (Race Retreat substitution) is available on the runDisney website as of this morning.
> 
> Curious to know if anyone happens to know more about this offering, and if you might consider booking it? Seems a very stripped down version of Race Retreat and just not sure it's worth the cost.
> 
> Welcome your thoughts!





rteetz said:


> To me it sounds like Race Retreat minus the tent.



Runners Square looks pretty expensive for what you get!  Not even a place to get out of the elements or stay warm, if it turns out wet or cold.  I really can't see shelling out $85/day for this:


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Runners Square looks pretty expensive for what you get!  Not even a place to get out of the elements or stay warm, if it turns out wet or cold.  I really can't see shelling out $85/day for this:
> 
> View attachment 444258


That’s Disney for ya.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

rteetz said:


> To me it sounds like Race Retreat minus the tent.



Yup, with a "Celebratory Photo Moment and commemorative gift" to try and sell it.  I'm assuming that since Celebratory Photo Moment is all capitalized that they are trying to create something "unique" that they can also sell separate.  Without a tent to hedge against bad weather, I will sit this one out and see if I'm jealous later.


----------



## roxymama

That stretching green sounds pretty spectacular though, and totally not like a place for dogs to relive themselves.

Kudos to anyone who shows up with a putter and ball to practice their short game on it.


----------



## Bree

Don't forget about the "exclusive" mile long trek to the starting line!!!


----------



## PrincessV

Bunkie1979 said:


> Curious to know if anyone happens to know more about this offering, and if you might consider booking it? Seems a very stripped down version of Race Retreat and just not sure it's worth the cost.


I think it's a joke. Is it April 1? No, really - they can't be for real on this, can they?!

Oh wait...

It's rD. Yes, yes they can.

It's a HARD pass from me. I'm not even willing to pay for RR with a tent, let alone RR without a tent, lol! You'll find me mingling with the peons, as usual.


----------



## DopeyBadger

roxymama said:


> That stretching green sounds pretty spectacular though, and totally not like a place for dogs to relive themselves.



Just sayin...


----------



## goingthedistance

Reading too deeply into the "Runners Square" (thanks but no thanks...the value of the Race Retreat was the tent) they may have given us another clue to the finish line of the new course.  This "square" is in the Wonder Lot and is a finish-chute area.  The prior year finish-chute was in the Imagine Lot.  A bit more evidence that the finish line of the new courses could be like the finish line of this year W&D.


----------



## PrincessV

goingthedistance said:


> This "square" is in the Wonder Lot and is a finish-chute area.  The prior year finish-chute was in the Imagine Lot.  A bit more evidence that the finish line of the new courses could be like the finish line of this year W&D.


Yep, I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## tigger536

Early expo entry? Nah, no one wants that.
Warm place to wait? Eh, nah.
Exclusive character photos? Who would want this?

...
Putting green?  Hells yes!
Entrance to the corrals? Well, there is a free one of those too, but why not.
Photo opp? They already have some of those but let's throw in one more.
One less tent in the rD budget...priceless.


----------



## CDKG

I just saved myself $85 plus fees and gained extra sleeping time on race morning (no reason to arrive super early to stand around a parking lot!)


----------



## Barca33Runner

roxymama said:


> That stretching green sounds pretty spectacular though, and totally not like a place for dogs to relive themselves.
> 
> Kudos to anyone who shows up with a putter and ball to practice their short game on it.



I mean, now that they’ve clarified that it won’t just be an exclusive area of parking lot where people can stretch but an exclusive area of parking lot with cheap carpet rolled over it. Where can I sign up?

Pure luxury at its finest.

ETA: I know it doesn’t say carpet anywhere, but ”stretching green” is a nonsense phrase so I had to make some assumptions.


----------



## AFwifelife

I’ve also noticed that they mention a pre-race breakfast. Will definitely save on food when most don’t eat much pre race


----------



## ashejen

The "Runners Square" is similar to what VIP was at the Seattle Rock n Roll marathon this past year.  Open air (except for the food, which was in a 3-sided tent), chairs and tables with heaters nearby, private gear check, private bathrooms and parking.  For the pre- and post-race VIP option, it included a quick massage, open bar and post race food.  Given how much the "gold" VIP went for, it's in the ballpark, I suppose.


----------



## The Expert

ashejen said:


> The "Runners Square" is similar to what VIP was at the Seattle Rock n Roll marathon this past year.  Open air (except for the food, which was in a 3-sided tent), chairs and tables with heaters nearby, private gear check, private bathrooms and parking.  For the pre- and post-race VIP option, it included a quick massage, open bar and post race food.  Given how much the "gold" VIP went for, it's in the ballpark, I suppose.



I was just going to post that it sounds like RnR's VIP packages. I've done the Silver VIP (pre-race only) package in Vegas the last two years, and for $79 you get all of the above plus live entertainment and minus massage.


----------



## huskies90

“Exclusive starting line walk-out.” I wonder if this means the starting line and walk to the starting line will be different. Perhaps this is a shorter walk? I am not saying it justifies the cost.  Just saying it is interesting that there may be a “exclusive” path.


----------



## flav

SAFD: It is a mix of what we get, who can come and what we are avoiding... No perfect choices:
- Mid to End of August: Kids can be there (no school), super deals, it’s hot in Florida (so DM won’t come) while the weather is still pleasant at home. Our usual time.
- Early November: Kids are in school, nobody is depressed over the weather yet, there is Wine and Dine and runDisney. I regret not going to MNSSHP the one time I went... 
- End of March, beginning of April: Nice weather in Florida just about when we are totally sick of winter at home, Flower and Garden is nice, not really affordable and a terrible time to miss school... So happy to have experienced it when the kids were in elementary school and DM was in super shape.
- Marathon Weekend in January: Weather should be much better in Florida than at home so everyone wants to escape winter, kids have school but it should be a lighter week, there is a Marathon going on! Looking forward to experience it, especially with so many positive answers here.


----------



## StarGirl11

I’m waiting to hear back from runDisney disability about how my race morning will look like. But the walk over might be a good enough reason for me personally to pay it.


----------



## MissLiss279

I know Runner’s World has had a short cut path to the starting corrals in the past. So if the starting area is still the same this year, I’m sure there is a shorter way to the corrals.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Does anyone know when the Corral assignments and course maps will be released? Thanks.


----------



## FFigawi

Mumof4mice said:


> Does anyone know when the Corral assignments and course maps will be released? Thanks.



I’d guess December based on prior years.


----------



## SheHulk

Half is showing Sold Out this morning. I think that's new? Just the challenges up.


----------



## PCFriar80

I think everyone is overthinking the stretching green.  I think this is what it might be?


----------



## lhermiston

PCFriar80 said:


> I think everyone is overthinking the stretching green.  I think this is what it might be?
> View attachment 444526



Winner.


----------



## SarahDisney

Hmm. I might consider paying extra for a Gumby photo op...


----------



## jmasgat

What has happened to the Disney Travel Providers for race weekends?  The RD website doesn't show any listings for Marathon weekend (or any race, for that matter) and I've resorted to googling to see if I can find any.  I really only want to do the marathon and have screwed myself not registering in a timely fashion.  

I don't pay that close attention, although I thought I heard there was some change in how this was all handled. Any one have the story?


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> I don't pay that close attention, although I thought I heard there was some change in how this was all handled. Any one have the story?



I can not speak to the validity of the information, but only that I found it online:


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> What has happened to the Disney Travel Providers for race weekends?  The RD website doesn't show any listings for Marathon weekend (or any race, for that matter) and I've resorted to googling to see if I can find any.  I really only want to do the marathon and have screwed myself not registering in a timely fashion.
> 
> I don't pay that close attention, although I thought I heard there was some change in how this was all handled. Any one have the story?


You can contact the runDisney travel people and they can usually get you a package for sold out races. I would keep watching too. I do find it hard to believe that the full and half would be sold out unless they made the field smaller. Its not an anniversary year for either. The full hasn't sold out in years.


----------



## PCFriar80

SarahDisney said:


> Hmm. I might consider paying extra for a Gumby photo op...


Me too!  Because when it comes to running I'm definitely "Pokey".
ETA:  That's all I got.  I'll show myself out!


----------



## Bree

jmasgat said:


> What has happened to the Disney Travel Providers for race weekends?  The RD website doesn't show any listings for Marathon weekend (or any race, for that matter) and I've resorted to googling to see if I can find any.  I really only want to do the marathon and have screwed myself not registering in a timely fashion.
> 
> I don't pay that close attention, although I thought I heard there was some change in how this was all handled. Any one have the story?



This TA is from the Team #runDisney FB group. Maybe give them a try? There’s also a RunDisneyRun Marketplace that has TA advertising (need to request to join).


----------



## Princess KP

The half is available again.


----------



## gtitan21

I've been kind of out of the loop for the past couple of months, but as i failed to get in a proof of time, does anyone know the different times each corral typically starts? Thank you. Was hoping to get in a better corral for more meet and greets and less looking over my shoulder. lol


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Finally saw the Runners Square: What a deal You too can stand in your own special spot in the parking lot away from the Luddites, where you get to eat a bagel with water/coffee/energy drink for a low low price of $85. I like how they even took away the post-race brunch/lunch. I hope that the runners retreat comes back after Epcot construction is done, but it is doubtful when they are emboldened to try to charge people a laughable $85 to stand in the parking lot.


----------



## MissLiss279

Runner’s Square comment:
I would much prefer a post-race brunch/lunch than a pre-race breakfast where all I want is a bagel with peanut butter and I can easily bring that from home.


----------



## DopeyBadger

gtitan21 said:


> I've been kind of out of the loop for the past couple of months, but as i failed to get in a proof of time, does anyone know the different times each corral typically starts? Thank you. Was hoping to get in a better corral for more meet and greets and less looking over my shoulder. lol



I can't say with a high level of accuracy until I see the number of bibs.  But this is a rough guess if it's similar to Marathon Weekend 2019:

HM


M


----------



## lhermiston

All this talk about Gumby and Pokey ... do any of you all live in a town with a Gumby's? @DopeyBadger might be my best shot, they tend to operate in college towns.


----------



## jmasgat

Goofy Challenge is now sold out. Only Dopey left.


----------



## DopeyBadger

lhermiston said:


> All this talk about Gumby and Pokey ... do any of you all live in a town with a Gumby's? @DopeyBadger might be my best shot, they tend to operate in college towns.



Looks like we did have one, but best I can tell it closed sometime around 2013.


----------



## lahobbs4

I can't even with this "stretching green". 

I had a dream last night that I started dead last because I was late and I had to run my marathon through some hotel floors and a haunted house because the course had already closed. Not sure what that means...


----------



## huskies90

lahobbs4 said:


> I can't even with this "stretching green".
> 
> I had a dream last night that I started dead last because I was late and I had to run my marathon through some hotel floors and a haunted house because the course had already closed. Not sure what that means...


It means your marathon weekend dreams are already starting!!


----------



## SheHulk

lahobbs4 said:


> I had a dream last night that I started dead last because I was late and I had to run my marathon through some hotel floors and a haunted house because the course had already closed. Not sure what that means...


I swear I have had this same exact dream!
All my excitement about the new course kind of went away when I saw the new race retreat replacement. It really does feel like the uber-positive, hyped up announcement is trying to counter-narrative a change that is actually disappointing or downright aggravating. 
Anybody on here stalking the USATF site or whatever site registers any new certified course maps?


----------



## mjcorral

SheHulk said:


> I swear I have had this same exact dream!
> All my excitement about the new course kind of went away when I saw the new race retreat replacement. It really does feel like the uber-positive, hyped up announcement is trying to counter-narrative a change that is actually disappointing or downright aggravating.
> Anybody on here stalking the USATF site or whatever site registers any new certified course maps?


No, but now I will be stalking!


----------



## pclvnmcky88

How likely is it that the Castaway Cay Challenge will sell out now that everything is sold out except Dopey?


----------



## Jason Bryer

jmasgat said:


> Goofy Challenge is now sold out. Only Dopey left.



I don't know how I feel about this. In 2018 I think most everything sold out and the crowds were noticeable (it was also earlier in the year with the marathon on the 7th). In 2019 it didn't sell out and I liked the smaller crowds and vibe a lot. If I recall correctly I think there were 5,000 more people starting the marathon in 2018 than 2019. I hope the changes are positive and this gives runDisney incentive to keep improving the race weekend.


----------



## StarGirl11

Jason Bryer said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. In 2018 I think most everything sold out and the crowds were noticeable (it was also earlier in the year with the marathon on the 7th). In 2019 it didn't sell out and I liked the smaller crowds and vibe a lot. If I recall correctly I think there were 5,000 more people starting the marathon in 2018 than 2019. I hope the changes are positive and this gives runDisney incentive to keep improving the race weekend.



Part of sellout vs not sellout deals with the anniversary. 2019 had zero anniversaries. 2018 had Dopey's 5th. 2020 will have Goofy's 15th. I always kind of assumed Goofy would sell out due to it being an anniversary it was just a matter of _when. _Not sure if it will be as crazy as 2018, but things are more likely to sell when it comes to runDisney when its an anniversary year.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. In 2018 I think most everything sold out and the crowds were noticeable (it was also earlier in the year with the marathon on the 7th). In 2019 it didn't sell out and I liked the smaller crowds and vibe a lot. If I recall correctly I think there were 5,000 more people starting the marathon in 2018 than 2019. I hope the changes are positive and this gives runDisney incentive to keep improving the race weekend.


I think this is them making the field smaller. I would really find it hard to believe they have sold out 25,000 Spots for both the half and full now.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. In 2018 I think most everything sold out and the crowds were noticeable (it was also earlier in the year with the marathon on the 7th). In 2019 it didn't sell out and I liked the smaller crowds and vibe a lot. If I recall correctly I think there were 5,000 more people starting the marathon in 2018 than 2019. I hope the changes are positive and this gives runDisney incentive to keep improving the race weekend.



I don't think the sold out/not sold out status of Marathon Weekend makes a significant difference in overall park crowd sizes for the weekend.  I've been there the past four years and there seems to be a far greater correlation with where the weekend falls in relation to New Year's and whether kids are still on winter break.  I also agree with @rteetz that they've probably reduced the capacity of the weekend.  With all of the construction going on and the constriction in the areas used for staging and corrals, a smaller field lets them keep the weekend alive while reducing the RunDisney footprint.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I’m so bummed. As much as I wanted to do the marathon, I just never signed up and knew I wouldn’t be ready. But I was starting to think I’d do the half, but now it’s sold out too.  So unless it opens back up, I’m just doing the 10K.


----------



## Jason Bryer

camaker said:


> I don't think the sold out/not sold out status of Marathon Weekend makes a significant difference in overall park crowd sizes for the weekend.  I've been there the past four years and there seems to be a far greater correlation with where the weekend falls in relation to New Year's and whether kids are still on winter break.  I also agree with @rteetz that they've probably reduced the capacity of the weekend.  With all of the construction going on and the constriction in the areas used for staging and corrals, a smaller field lets them keep the weekend alive while reducing the RunDisney footprint.



I think you are right about park crowds being more correlated with how close the marathon weekend is to New Years. But I noticed a difference during the run too with 20% fewer runners in 2019 than 2018. Either way, I'll have fun doing my first Dopey and my wife running Disney for the first time (doing the 10k and half). Plus, I think we are only going to do one park day this time.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I’m so bummed. As much as I wanted to do the marathon, I just never signed up and knew I wouldn’t be ready. But I was starting to think I’d do the half, but now it’s sold out too.  So unless it opens back up, I’m just doing the 10K.


I would keep watching. They have been playing with it. The half did open back up yesterday.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> I think this is them making the field smaller. I would really find it hard to believe they have sold out 25,000 Spots for both the half and full now.


I'm hoping against hope for smaller fields! But I also think it's likely they're messing with us, drumming up FOMO with "sold out", then opening it again in a bit. When does the next price increase hit?


----------



## Dawn71

2018 was also the 25th anniversary of the Marathon.   It is the only year I have done a runDisney race and it was CRAZY.  At one point on Friday of the weekend we were over by Haunted Mansion eating lunch.  We came out from lunch and decided the park was too busy and we would head back to our hotel.  We literally STOOD STILL in the crowd for five minutes while NO ONE moved and there was NOWHERE to go!  

It was insane.  I would imagine it was partially because the local schools hadn't started yet, so I'm hoping this year will be better being later dates. Because we are both running Dopey, we won't be spending much time in the parks, only doing a couple fast passes per day at most.  We plan to stay through Monday to do some park stuff, if we can still walk. LOL  We aren't doing the cruise and CCC this time.



StarGirl11 said:


> Part of sellout vs not sellout deals with the anniversary. 2019 had zero anniversaries. 2018 had Dopey's 5th. 2020 will have Goofy's 15th. I always kind of assumed Goofy would sell out due to it being an anniversary it was just a matter of _when. _Not sure if it will be as crazy as 2018, but things are more likely to sell when it comes to runDisney when its an anniversary year.


----------



## Dawn71

Okay, I am a botp runner and I found myself in some ridiculous bathroom lines for the marathon in 2018.  As much as I wanted to avoid any bathroom stops, I just didn't. My first bathroom stop lasted 13 minutes and my second was 12 minutes.  I tried to wait until the AK exit bathroom (where there was almost no line), but I just didn't make it.

Once the map is released for the race, I would love some help determining the best bathroom stops (just in case).  As well, what are other BOTPer experiences in other years (the 2018 year was the Dopey anniversary and the 25th Marathon anniversary).


----------



## RunDopey

Dawn71 said:


> Okay, I am a botp runner and I found myself in some ridiculous bathroom lines for the marathon in 2018.  As much as I wanted to avoid any bathroom stops, I just didn't. My first bathroom stop lasted 13 minutes and my second was 12 minutes.  I tried to wait until the AK exit bathroom (where there was almost no line), but I just didn't make it.
> 
> Once the map is released for the race, I would love some help determining the best bathroom stops (just in case).  As well, what are other BOTPer experiences in other years (the 2018 year was the Dopey anniversary and the 25th Marathon anniversary).



We usually hit the bathroom in MK in between Tomorrowland Terrace and The Plaza.  I have never seen anyone else in them (including 2018) but we usually arrive just before sunrise.  We always try to avoid any porta potties because they always seem to be busy.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Dawn71 said:


> Okay, I am a botp runner and I found myself in some ridiculous bathroom lines for the marathon in 2018.  As much as I wanted to avoid any bathroom stops, I just didn't. My first bathroom stop lasted 13 minutes and my second was 12 minutes.  I tried to wait until the AK exit bathroom (where there was almost no line), but I just didn't make it.



HA! I don't know how this happened, but there is a bathroom in AK that my entire family now knows and makes me take a picture next to each visit because I had some gastro issues my first marathon and it was miracle that is appeared just in time.


----------



## StarGirl11

Dawn71 said:


> Okay, I am a botp runner and I found myself in some ridiculous bathroom lines for the marathon in 2018.  As much as I wanted to avoid any bathroom stops, I just didn't. My first bathroom stop lasted 13 minutes and my second was 12 minutes.  I tried to wait until the AK exit bathroom (where there was almost no line), but I just didn't make it.
> 
> Once the map is released for the race, I would love some help determining the best bathroom stops (just in case).  As well, what are other BOTPer experiences in other years (the 2018 year was the Dopey anniversary and the 25th Marathon anniversary).



My rule of thumb is _never ever_ to try to stop at the first "real" bathrooms on the course. There lines _are _always the longest in my experience. Back when the DL was still happening I once waited 15 minutes for the first bathrooms. After that I started using the second or third set. Which were from what I can recall just me going in and out real quick. Everyone's always stopping at the first ones because they have to go. But in reality your better off going to the second or third because you'll probably take just as long to run to them as you would waiting in the bathroom line.

Side note since this gets forgotten. TTC has restrooms but their line can be a crap shoot in my experience and what I've heard. If you can wait your better off going after you've been in TL for a bit. The ones near the old Skyway building is a bit off the course but I've never had a long line when stopping there.


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Looks like we did have one, but best I can tell it closed sometime around 2013.



My heart breaks for you. Pokey sticks give me life.


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> All this talk about Gumby and Pokey ... do any of you all live in a town with a Gumby's? @DopeyBadger might be my best shot, they tend to operate in college towns.



I know there used to be one just off campus (at MSU, East Lansing).  I used to drive by it twice a day taking my daughter to preschool.  But not for quite awhile.  I can take a look.  When my daughter was in preschool they had a field trip to the Gumby’s to learn about how restaurants work, and make pizza.


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> All this talk about Gumby and Pokey ... do any of you all live in a town with a Gumby's? @DopeyBadger might be my best shot, they tend to operate in college towns.



We’ve got one here in Raleigh. It’s just down the street from NC State University, in keeping with your college correlation. It was one of my favorite places to order pizza from when I was a student there.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> My heart breaks for you. Pokey sticks give me life.


Ok gotta be honest. Never heard of this place but pokey sticks look like Toppers sticks...


----------



## Desdemona924

jmasgat said:


> Goofy Challenge is now sold out. Only Dopey left.


This makes me incredibly sad. I hadn't signed up yet because I was waiting until after the vacation that I am currently on. Looks like I'll be saving $400. At least I'm still going on a Disney vacation.


----------



## baxter24

camaker said:


> We’ve got one here in Raleigh. It’s just down the street from NC State University, in keeping with your college correlation. It was one of my favorite places to order pizza from when I was a student there.



Those were the best! May have ate my weight in those things a time or two at State.


----------



## aalvis

RunDopey said:


> We usually hit the bathroom in MK in between Tomorrowland Terrace and The Plaza.  I have never seen anyone else in them (including 2018) but we usually arrive just before sunrise.  We always try to avoid any porta potties because they always seem to be busy.


Same.  During the 2018 half an employee was standing there with a "restrooms" sign and still no wait at all.


----------



## MissLiss279

I usually try and wait for the Frontierland/Adventureland breezeway for a restroom. It’s large, so lots of stalls, and I’ve never had a wait there.


----------



## Barca33Runner

MissLiss279 said:


> I usually try and wait for the Frontierland/Adventureland breezeway for a restroom. It’s large, so lots of stalls, and I’ve never had a wait there.



This is my go to in MK. I’ve never had an issue with a wait there, although I know there tend to be fewer lines for men’s restrooms in general.

There are a few real restrooms that have been bad options in my experience. The restrooms at the TTC are always packed. They are the first real restrooms on the course so they get a lot of traffic and they are too small to accommodate that traffic. A couple times I remember them being closed during races; that was probably a good idea. The Tomorrowland restroom next to Cosmic Ray’s across from the speedway always has a line.  I haven’t had the need to look in AK, HS, or Epcot before, but first real restroom clearly visible from the course tends to be a bad option anywhere.


----------



## kirstie101

MissLiss279 said:


> I usually try and wait for the Frontierland/Adventureland breezeway for a restroom. It’s large, so lots of stalls, and I’ve never had a wait there.


As a newbie to WDW I am so glad you are all posting this stuff! In DL I knew where to stop and which ones to avoid. As silly as it sounds I was actually a little worried about not knowing the bathroom situation for the half and full.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Dawn71 said:


> 2018 was also the 25th anniversary of the Marathon.   It is the only year I have done a runDisney race and it was CRAZY.  At one point on Friday of the weekend we were over by Haunted Mansion eating lunch.  We came out from lunch and decided the park was too busy and we would head back to our hotel.  We literally STOOD STILL in the crowd for five minutes while NO ONE moved and there was NOWHERE to go!
> 
> It was insane.  I would imagine it was partially because the local schools hadn't started yet, so I'm hoping this year will be better being later dates. Because we are both running Dopey, we won't be spending much time in the parks, only doing a couple fast passes per day at most.  We plan to stay through Monday to do some park stuff, if we can still walk. LOL  We aren't doing the cruise and CCC this time.



I tend to think the sellouts are some form of interest driving plan from rD. I’d be completely shocked if they’ve hit capacity fields on all of these races/challenges unless they’ve drastically decreased capacity from past years. This could be possible depending on how construction at Epcot is affecting things, I guess.

To your concern directly, from my perspective 2018 was 99% kids were still on winter break, Holiday Disney traffic, 1% Marathon Weekend as far as the crowds are concerned. The two years where MW was the week of New Year’s have been, by a massive margin, the two most crowded Marathon Weekends since I started going in 2012. Never say never on crazy crowds, but I don’t think 2020 is going to be anywhere near that crazy in the parks.


----------



## PrincessV

Restrooms...
In MK, I like the ones by the train station in Fantasyland - always pretty empty, clean, and pumping heat/AC. The tunnel between Frontierland and Adventureland is good, too.

In AK, which is where I inevitably need to stop during the full, I've yet to find a ladies' room without a line. But the line at the one across from Festival of the Lion King has always moved quickly. I used to head for the one in Harambe, but CMs have been blocking access to it lately.  There's one as we exit Dinoland that gets busy, but also moves quickly.

DHS is bad; better to wait if you can. Only options in recent years have been outside TOT or end of Hollywood Blvd before we go backstage - and both get busy with park Guests, in addition to runners.

EP is a smorgasbord of options! Norway's restrooms have a ton of stalls, as do the ones in America, at the back right (as you face it) of the pavilion. China, Germany, Morroco all have some. If the course goes past Imagination, there are restrooms in that back corner.


----------



## MissLiss279

I will add that the ones in WWOS are not great (or at least the one I happened to wait for - and it wasn’t the first one). I think a lot of them are small 3-4 stalls, so a short line can take forever! So if we still go through there, then avoid the small restroom buildings if you see a line. If the restroom is part of another bigger building, maybe it would be better??


----------



## Princess KP

kirstie101 said:


> As a newbie to WDW I am so glad you are all posting this stuff! In DL I knew where to stop and which ones to avoid. As silly as it sounds I was actually a little worried about not knowing the bathroom situation for the half and full.



This was from last year. I took screenshots of the washroom locations so I could plan accordingly.


----------



## Desdemona924

PrincessV said:


> Restrooms...
> 
> In AK, which is where I inevitably need to stop during the full, I've yet to find a ladies' room without a line. But the line at the one across from Festival of the Lion King has always moved quickly. I used to head for the one in Harambe, but CMs have been blocking access to it lately.  There's one as we exit Dinoland that gets busy, but also moves quickly.



There are some real restrooms at AK before you enter the park proper, but I can't remember if they are before or after you go through the little gate area. They're in the back of a cast member building and it isn't even obvious that they are restrooms. I went in this past January and was the only person in there. I ran W&D the November before, and the person I was running with mentioned them, saying that they rarely have anyone in them. 



MissLiss279 said:


> I will add that the ones in WWOS are not great (or at least the one I happened to wait for - and it wasn’t the first one). I think a lot of them are small 3-4 stalls, so a short line can take forever! So if we still go through there, then avoid the small restroom buildings if you see a line. If the restroom is part of another bigger building, maybe it would be better??


I think if you can wait closer to the end of WWOS, it's better. I was in a small one this year that didn't have a big wait (if any), and it was getting toward the end. I wish I could remember locations for everyone.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Ok gotta be honest. Never heard of this place but pokey sticks look like Toppers sticks...



They're legit. It’s trash food, but really good trash food.


----------



## drew808

What about bathrooms in the hotels? Assuming the beginning of the courses stay the same, the half and full go near the Grand Floridian and Polynesian, right? Are they too far off course? (Running Goofy in January as my first Disney races ever)


----------



## lhermiston

Folks who have done the pre-order jackets in the past, what’s been your opinion of them? Good fit? Good material? Do you actually wear it? Is it worth ordering one?

I won’t get to the expo until Thursday and I’m a common size (men’s xl), so I’m worried about stuff being picked over.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Folks who have done the pre-order jackets in the past, what’s been your opinion of them? Good fit? Good material? Do you actually wear it? Is it worth ordering one?
> 
> I won’t get to the expo until Thursday and I’m a common size (men’s xl), so I’m worried about stuff being picked over.


I’ve never bought them via pre order but have gotten several jackets. I wasn’t a fan of them this past year as they were very thin and not much of a jacket so I opted for the quarter zip instead.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Folks who have done the pre-order jackets in the past, what’s been your opinion of them? Good fit? Good material? Do you actually wear it? Is it worth ordering one?
> 
> I won’t get to the expo until Thursday and I’m a common size (men’s xl), so I’m worried about stuff being picked over.


I pre-ordered one this past year. Material and fit is ok. I believe in the past it was a better jacket because it was the Champion brand. This year was the Disney brand. There were lots of jackets available for purchase at the expo and if I waited, I could have used my discount. Not sure if that would be the case now since so most of the races are sold out. If you really like the design, you should pre-order to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

I found the bathroom lines for Tomorrowland terrace to be hit or miss. Sometimes they are packed and other times they are empty. I will need to check out the Frontierland ones if the need arises!, I forgot about those! after doing trail races where there may be zero bathrooms (nature’s bathroom), I don’t care where I go (Portable or real), just don’t want to wait too long.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> I pre-ordered one this past year. Material and fit is ok. I believe in the past it was a better jacket because it was the Champion brand. This year was the Disney brand. There were lots of jackets available for purchase at the expo and if I waited, I could have used my discount. Not sure if that would be the case now since so most of the races are sold out. If you really like the design, you should pre-order to avoid disappointment.



What was the material of this year’s jacket?


----------



## willieT

Great video!  I can't believe I haven't seen this one before.  Very interesting information -- and also cool video clips of the first Mickey race:

*How Did the Walt Disney World Marathon Begin?*


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> What was the material of this year’s jacket?


During DATW the velcro on my dopey medal rubbing the front of my jacket and caused it to pill on the front literally the first day I wore it. I was pretty bummed. Obviously my drunk fault but whatever. Haha.


----------



## Disney at Heart

willieT said:


> Great video!  I can't believe I haven't seen this one before.  Very interesting information -- and also cool video clips of the first Mickey race:
> 
> *How Did the Walt Disney World Marathon Begin?*


I didn’t know about the 1992 Disney-sponsored race in Indianapolis, but I was at WDW in 1994 as a spectator! DH ran it! Does anyone else on the board have that original (and very small ) 1994 medal at their house?


----------



## LdyStormy76

drew808 said:


> What about bathrooms in the hotels? Assuming the beginning of the courses stay the same, the half and full go near the Grand Floridian and Polynesian, right? Are they too far off course? (Running Goofy in January as my first Disney races ever)



The hotels are too far off course. Yes, the course goes past the hotels, but you would have to go across the parking lot to get to them.  The ones in the parks are a few steps off the course.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> What was the material of this year’s jacket?


95% polyester 5% spandex. Think slightly thicker, stretchier version of the long sleeved tech shirts we got this year.


----------



## DISRNR1000

SAFD:  Most of my friends and family think I'm crazy, but my favorite time to go is August or September.  I want to ensure HOT weather, and we spend lots of time at the pool. It was a traditional time for my family to go as I was growing up and in college. It was always nice to look forward to the vacation all summer long before going back to school. We also really enjoy the Halloween parties that time of year. Second favorite time of course is Marathon weekend.  I prefer that running weekend over the others. Just the additional "buzz" in the air, camaraderie with other runners, seeing the Christmas decorations (if I arrive early enough) - just makes for a great weekend.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DH and I have reservations at Pop, and made reservations for DS and his GF at AofA for this trip. I just had a call from Disney offering to “create some magic” and give us a complimentary upgrade to Coronado in place of the Pop reservations.  Has anyone else had this offer?


----------



## camaker

princesspirateandrunner said:


> DH and I have reservations at Pop, and made reservations for DS and his GF at AofA for this trip. I just had a call from Disney offering to “create some magic” and give us a complimentary upgrade to Coronado in place of the Pop reservations.  Has anyone else had this offer?



I’ve never had that specific offer, but way back before I knew RunDisney was a thing, I took the family to WDW to stay at POFQ. When we checked in, they told us that they were overbooked due to the race weekend and upgraded us to Boardwalk. So I know it’s something they’ll do from time to time. Coronado isn’t my favorite resort, but I’d jump at the opportunity for a free upgrade from a value to a moderate!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

camaker said:


> I’ve never had that specific offer, but way back before I knew RunDisney was a thing, I took the family to WDW to stay at POFQ. When we checked in, they told us that they were overbooked due to the race weekend and upgraded us to Boardwalk. So I know it’s something they’ll do from time to time. Coronado isn’t my favorite resort, but I’d jump at the opportunity for a free upgrade from a value to a moderate!


I’m a bit torn—Coronado isn’t my favorite, either, and we set it up so we’d be near the Skyliner, and near each other. I assume they oversold Pop, though today happens to be my birthday, and I wonder if that’s how I got picked for the upgrade offer. I have until 9 pm tomorrow to decide.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> I’ve never bought them via pre order but have gotten several jackets. I wasn’t a fan of them this past year as they were very thin and not much of a jacket so I opted for the quarter zip instead.


Can you return them if you preorder and decide you don’t like it?


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> Can you return them if you preorder and decide you don’t like it?


I don’t think you can anymore. I thought they changed that in the last couple years.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 79 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!

As I think all of us know by now, there's much more to do in the parks than just ride Splash Mountain 12 times in a row (though I certainly wouldn't fault you for spending your day that mind). With that in mind, what is your favorite thing to do in the parks that doesn't involve going on attractions?

It's okay to give one, general answer (ex: people watching), but if you want to challenge yourself, let's see a specific answer for each park with no repeats (so, you can only use "eating and drinking" or "watching fireworks once). Maybe this will be fun, maybe it'll be dumb. 

My general answer for all four parks would be taking photos - there are so many incredible details and Disney at night just looks incredible.

Park specific:

Animal Kingdom - Walk through Pandora at night
Epcot - Drinking Around The World, photographing IllumiNations (I watched Epcot Forever on YouTube and I think that will be a fun show to shoot, as well)
Hollywood Studios - This is a tough one. I don't know that HS gets a lot of love as being a really detailed, immersive park (especially Toy Story Land), but there are a lot of great details throughout and I like to really absorb those and just soak in the ambiance
Magic Kingdom - Listen to music in the Hub, people watch and close out the park with a dole whip and The Kiss Goodnight. 

Have a great week, everyone! I hope training is going well.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:
AK—I like going on the treks, particularly the tiger one;
MK—I enjoy wandering Main Street before heading to the exit;
Epcot—DH mentions watching Spaceship Earth change colors at night, and I agree. I also like going through WS and immersing myself in each pavillion;
HS—This one is tough for me, too. Back when the Osborne Lights were there, that would be my answer. I’m not sure I have one now.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, what is your favorite thing to do in the parks that doesn't involve going on attractions?


AK: The Tree of Life trails, I love walking through there and looking at the carvings. 
MK: I love being in the park first thing in the morning with low crowds and the hustle and bustle of the Main Street vehicles and everything running and just taking it all in. 
Epcot: Well I would say waking around World Showcase with the torches lit and illuminations preshow music playing. Since that doesn’t happen anymore I suppose I would go with snacks at Les Halles in France. 
DHS: Citizens of Hollywood! My favorite streetmosphere there is.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: 

AK - Trying to find things I’ve missed in the Tree of Life
MK - People watching in front of the castle 
MGM - Watching the little kids be Jedis
Epcot - Having a beer while listening to the Japanese drummers


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> With that in mind, what is your favorite thing to do in the parks that doesn't involve going on attractions?


There are so many amazing things to do at the parks that don’t include rides!

*MK:* I like to take my time and wander Main Street, exploring each shop as I go. I also enjoy just wandering around each land soaking in the atmosphere!
*Epcot:* I enjoy eating and drinking my way around the world either alone or with like minded runners. 
*HS:* I could repeat my answer from MK (wander Hollywood Boulevard and Sunset Boulevard) or mention eating vegetarian totchos at Woody’s Lunchbox. But, I’m going to go with people watching. (Of course, people watching at the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights was THE BEST!)
*AK: *I have a friend who loves photographing the gorillas (he knows them all by name). I love seeing the Gorilla Falls Exploration Trail through his eyes! 

*All of the Above:* I love to meetup with and hang out with friends! I have some friends who live in Orlando and many others whose vacations periodically overlap with mine. Its fun to just grab a table catch up!


----------



## Neon Cactus

AK:  Gorilla Falls and Maharajah Jungle Trek, walking through Pandora at night. 
MK: Being on Main Street at night, the parade and fireworks, I really liked the dessert party too.
DHS: The Citizens of Hollywood. I also liked the attention to detail in Galaxy’s Edge. I used to love shopping in Sid Cahuenga’s when they had good Hollywood memorabilia.
EPCOT:  I love the background music here the most of any of the parks.  I always liked walking a lap around World Showcase Lagoon after Illuminations with the torches lit and music playing, going through all of the shops in World Showcase, drinks at La Cava, food kiosks at the festivals, and running through knowing the finish line is near.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: I like to eat. Mostly stuff that is unhealthy but yummy.

I’m not sure where fireworks shows fall on the attraction or not spectrum, but I love Happily Ever After.


----------



## steph0808

AK: Examining the Tree of Life. 
MK: Does the train count as a ride? If not, I pick that because it's so nice to just sit and ride around MK. If so, I pick my one park food item - the Masters Cupcake at BoG. 
DHS: Seeing ToT all lit up at night
Epcot: Exploring all the shops in the World Showcase


----------



## Disney at Heart

MK - Sitting in the Main Street nook beside the Crystal Shoppe and enjoying the calm.
EP - sitting outside Spice Road Table enjoying the small plates and a drink while while watching Illuminations (RIP ) set up. Also pastries at Les Halles, although I hate to “fight” for a spot to eat it there.
HS - BaseLine Tap House, which is strange because I don’t drink beer, but I can get basically a cherry cola and relax while I people watch!
AK - All the trails- Discovery Trails, Gorilla Falls, Maharajah Trek- and seeing the birds fly. With animals, no two experiences are the same!


----------



## StarGirl11

MK: Picking up a new phone case over at the Space Mountain gift shop is really the only non ride/character meet and greet thing I do. Oh and window shop on Main Street I guess. 
Epcot: Shopping in the different pavilion shops. Particularly I usually hit England and Japan. Getting henna in Morocco. Oh and after discovery the bakery in a France last year (had never been that far back into that pavilion) getting some freshly baked goods for the trip.
DHS: I honestly can’t think of anything....
AK: The Animal Trails


----------



## BigEeyore

MK:  Love both the Dapper Dans and the Casey's Corner piano player 
Epcot:  grabbing a beer and then watching the rock band in England (they are REALLY good!).  Also love Voices of Liberty and walking through the shops in WS (Japan is my fave)
AK:  the show with the Macaws in front of the tree of life is really cool - when they all fly right over your head is breathtaking!
HS: how has nobody said hanging out in Galaxy's Edge???  It is SO amazing - I felt like I was on a Star Wars set and I was crying nerd tears!  Just wandering around there, taking it in - noticing new details everywhere.


----------



## RunDopey

MK: “The Muppets Present… Great Moments in American History”  Listening to the Tomorrowlan background music.
Epcot: Visiting the department store and Kawaii exhibit in the Japan pavilion.  Walking around WS after the fireworks end.
AK: Love all the trails and the Tree of Life bird show.
HS: Taking Photopass pictures late at night.  Getting a snack or drink and hanging out near Gertie.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

SAFD:
A few of mine are not actually in the theme parks.

Disney Springs: I like going through the Christmas Tree set up. It is after Christmas, but that doesn't phase me
Port Orleans Riverside: I just remember walking around the huge grounds both during the day and at night. I found it incredibly relaxing and made it one of my favorite resorts.
MK: Taking the boat from the Grand Floridian to Magic Kingdom at night: The park looks great and if you get it when the fireworks start, its even better.
Epcot: Getting a beer at Germany
AK: This one is predictable, but of course it is walking around Pandora at night.


----------



## lahobbs4

This is a fun one!

MK: Dapper Dans, running into the Mayor (may he rest in peace), and watching people come down Splash Mountain. Frontierland is my favorite
Epcot: The band in Mexico. I will riot if they are ever taken away from me. The British rock band! Preferably with a margarita in hand from Mexico. Also, the lights on the pavement as we leave the park at night
AK: watching those crazy gibbons that swing around. They crack me up. Wilderness Explorer with my kids. We have learned SO much! (I homeschool so this totally counts as their education for the week)
HS: I get so excited every time I see all the Star Wars characters walk by. I know it has a name but I don't know what it is. It really feels magical to me every time


----------



## Disney at Heart

@BigEeyore Yes to Dapper Dans, Casey’s pianist, Voices of Liberty, British Revolution, etc. All the music!!! Only sad that the France movie is being re-done because I fear the music won’t we as good. Marching bands, Jammitiors, park area music that sets the mood for each section, Country Bears (Who doesn’t love “Blood on the Saddle”?) Also loved Off Kilter And Mo’Rockin, but alas, they were victims of budget cuts a few years ago.

Oh, now I need to turn on Sorcerer Radio!!!


----------



## jeremy1002

willieT said:


> Great video!  I can't believe I haven't seen this one before.  Very interesting information -- and also cool video clips of the first Mickey race:
> 
> *How Did the Walt Disney World Marathon Begin?*


Interesting.  I had always thought it happened because two Disney half marathons loved each other very much....


----------



## lhermiston

Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?

Also, what are the chances of walking into California Grill an hour before fireworks?

I’m trying to plan my first day (early afternoon arrival on Thursday 1/9, expo and no parks) and leaning between these two or Disney Springs, most likely Polite Pig.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?
> 
> Also, what are the chances of walking into California Grill an hour before fireworks?
> 
> I’m trying to plan my first day (early afternoon arrival on Thursday 1/9, expo and no parks) and leaning between these two or Disney Springs, most likely Polite Pig.


Yes I’ve done it but not solo. It’s fun but I don’t think it would be as fun solo.

You wouldn’t get an actual table at CA Grill probably but maybe the lounge/bar.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

lhermiston said:


> Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?



We ate there for the first time in forever on our trip a few weeks ago.  I think you would be fine solo and might actually get more "attention" because of it.  However, I noticed that the menu (dinner anyway) is now only "all you care to eat" skillets, other than a couple of appetizers.  The rest of my family wasn't very hungry so I was the only one eating a main course and it was a lot of food!  While priced per person, you can tell they don't expect many solo eaters.  Not necessarily a bad thing, but something to be aware of.


----------



## Desdemona924

For people who have run for charity, did you find it difficult to raise money? I might be able to get a bib through charity, but don't really want to pay the minimum if I'm not able to raise the funds.


----------



## rteetz

Desdemona924 said:


> For people who have run for charity, did you find it difficult to raise money? I might be able to get a bib through charity, but don't really want to pay the minimum if I'm not able to raise the funds.


It’s about how much you put into it. Some people will do contests for those who donate. Some do drives at local restaurants and such. It all depends. You have to put in work to fundraise.


----------



## Desdemona924

Thanks, Ryan. One of my best friends does a ton of fundraising so I have her knowledge to help me out. My big concern is timeframe, but I think I should be able to do it.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Yes I’ve done it but not solo. It’s fun but I don’t think it would be as fun solo.
> 
> You wouldn’t get an actual table at CA Grill probably but maybe the lounge/bar.



I’m good with that. I just want to shoot fireworks up there.




GuinnessRunner said:


> We ate there for the first time in forever on our trip a few weeks ago.  I think you would be fine solo and might actually get more "attention" because of it.  However, I noticed that the menu (dinner anyway) is now only "all you care to eat" skillets, other than a couple of appetizers.  The rest of my family wasn't very hungry so I was the only one eating a main course and it was a lot of food!  While priced per person, you can tell they don't expect many solo eaters.  Not necessarily a bad thing, but something to be aware of.



Good intel. I didn’t realize the skillets were priced to be shared.


----------



## UNCBear24

PrincessV said:


> Restrooms...
> In MK, I like the ones by the train station in Fantasyland - always pretty empty, clean, and pumping heat/AC. The tunnel between Frontierland and Adventureland is good, too.
> 
> In AK, which is where I inevitably need to stop during the full, I've yet to find a ladies' room without a line. But the line at the one across from Festival of the Lion King has always moved quickly. I used to head for the one in Harambe, but CMs have been blocking access to it lately.  There's one as we exit Dinoland that gets busy, but also moves quickly.
> 
> DHS is bad; better to wait if you can. Only options in recent years have been outside TOT or end of Hollywood Blvd before we go backstage - and both get busy with park Guests, in addition to runners.
> 
> EP is a smorgasbord of options! Norway's restrooms have a ton of stalls, as do the ones in America, at the back right (as you face it) of the pavilion. China, Germany, Morroco all have some. If the course goes past Imagination, there are restrooms in that back corner.


DHS now has the new restrooms by the Skyliner station, so that might be an option.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 
MK: Entering when the park is empty (early ADR) and that newly washed warm welcome feel to the park. Eating a Dole Whip Float.
Epcot: Seeing the stars in the floor at night. Entering the Mexico pavilion when it is super hot outside.
HS: Interacting with a Stormtrooper. Meeting “free roaming” characters. Running On Hollywood Blvd. 
AK: Looking at the Tree of Life light up at night. Watching Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## Neon Cactus

lhermiston said:


> Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?
> 
> Also, what are the chances of walking into California Grill an hour before fireworks?
> 
> I’m trying to plan my first day (early afternoon arrival on Thursday 1/9, expo and no parks) and leaning between these two or Disney Springs, most likely Polite Pig.



I've eaten there quite a bit, never done this one solo yet, but they seem to pay pretty good attention and if you play along with them, it would still be fun.  Ask for ketchup if you go.  I like the food, though I will be honest and say that the brisket at Polite Pig was better than Whispering Canyon.  Whispering Canyon is more lively and you get a good variety and all you can eat.


----------



## Princess KP

lhermiston said:


> Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?
> 
> Also, what are the chances of walking into California Grill an hour before fireworks?
> 
> I’m trying to plan my first day (early afternoon arrival on Thursday 1/9, expo and no parks) and leaning between these two or Disney Springs, most likely Polite Pig.





lhermiston said:


> I’m good with that. I just want to shoot fireworks up there.


You can join me at Top of the World. View should be the same as CG. Let me know!



Neon Cactus said:


> I've eaten there quite a bit, never done this one solo yet, but they seem to pay pretty good attention and if you play along with them, it would still be fun.  Ask for ketchup if you go.  I like the food, though I will be honest and say that the brisket at Polite Pig was better than Whispering Canyon.  Whispering Canyon is more lively and you get a good variety and all you can eat.



Agree with @Neon Cactus , I would choose Polite Pig over Whispering Canyon. 
Not sure if they still do the ketchup thing. I read a while ago that they stopped doing that but it's quite possible they re-introduced it.


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> You can join me at Top of the World. View should be the same as CG. Let me know!



I will! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:

MK:* Eating a waffle with strawberries and whipped cream from Sleepy Hollow
*EP:* Watching July 4th fireworks from Italy
*DHS:* Finding a spot to sit with a blue or green milk and just watch the Batuuan world go by in GE
*AK:* TIGERS!!! I can spend an hour or more just watching the tigers be their best tiger-y selves ♥


----------



## kirstie101

Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

kirstie101 said:


> Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?


If you can make the logistics work, the 9 am would be much, much better. You don’t want to go into Dopey stressed over the schedule, and exhausted from trying to make it all come together. If the flight is delayed, or changed again, you’d be cutting it awfully close. It would be so much nicer to get to the expo, then have time to relax and decompress before Dopey.


----------



## camaker

kirstie101 said:


> Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?



My recommendation would be to go with the earlier flight.  Flying cross-country that time of year and landing at 4:00pm doesn't leave any wiggle room for flight delays anywhere and would make for a very stressful flight and trip to the Expo.  Not to mention that late trip to the Expo will lead to less opportunity for sleep prior to the super early wake up call for the 5k the next morning.  I'd plan on the earlier flight both to be on the safe side and to make sure you're not overly stressed by the timing so you can get a more relaxed start to Dopey.


----------



## LdyStormy76

kirstie101 said:


> Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?



if you can make the 9 am arrival work that would be my suggestion for multiple reasons:

1) the airline is likely to change your flight again.
2) weather delays
3) other flight delays
4) just missing the Magical Express to your hotel, having to wait 30 more minutes to get to your hotel and then having to wait for the shuttle to the expo
5) traffic accident between MCO and WDW that delays or shuts down the roadway.

It also lets you have a more relaxing evening.


----------



## kirstie101

princesspirateandrunner said:


> If you can make the logistics work, the 9 am would be much, much better. You don’t want to go into Dopey stressed over the schedule, and exhausted from trying to make it all come together. If the flight is delayed, or changed again, you’d be cutting it awfully close. It would be so much nicer to get to the expo, then have time to relax and decompress before Dopey.





camaker said:


> My recommendation would be to go with the earlier flight.  Flying cross-country that time of year and landing at 4:00pm doesn't leave any wiggle room for flight delays anywhere and would make for a very stressful flight and trip to the Expo.  Not to mention that late trip to the Expo will lead to less opportunity for sleep prior to the super early wake up call for the 5k the next morning.  I'd plan on the earlier flight both to be on the safe side and to make sure you're not overly stressed by the timing so you can get a more relaxed start to Dopey.





LdyStormy76 said:


> if you can make the 9 am arrival work that would be my suggestion for multiple reasons:
> 
> 1) the airline is likely to change your flight again.
> 2) weather delays
> 3) other flight delays
> 4) just missing the Magical Express to your hotel, having to wait 30 more minutes to get to your hotel and then having to wait for the shuttle to the expo
> 5) traffic accident between MCO and WDW that delays or shuts down the roadway.
> 
> It also lets you have a more relaxing evening.



This is what i figured as well....even though I don't like it....But it also has 2 layovers...so 2 chances for delays and bag losses vs just one.  Ugh, I wonder if they'll let me cancel without a penalty.


----------



## mjcorral

kirstie101 said:


> Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?


Are you coming from Orange County? As much as it would suck being away from your family another evening, I would take the earlier one to give yourself some wiggle room. It doesn't help you any, but as a side note, my husband and I are taking Delta out there and American back from Orange County. I couldn't find any good American flights out there.


----------



## jmasgat

kirstie101 said:


> This is what i figured as well....even though I don't like it....But it also has 2 layovers...so 2 chances for delays and bag losses vs just one.  Ugh, I wonder if they'll let me cancel without a penalty.



If your flight change was over an hour, then you should be able to get a refund.


----------



## kirstie101

mjcorral said:


> Are you coming from Orange County? As much as it would suck being away from your family another evening, I would take the earlier one to give yourself some wiggle room. It doesn't help you any, but as a side note, my husband and I are taking Delta out there and American back from Orange County. I couldn't find any good American flights out there.


Flying out from Sacramento. I was just looking at Deltas schedules and I definitely found one that works. 



jmasgat said:


> If your flight change was over an hour, then you should be able to get a refund.


Great to hear this. I'm going to call in a bit and try to cancel. Delta and United both have flights that work out better though they cost a bit more.


----------



## jmasgat

5k and 10k showing as open


----------



## SheHulk

jmasgat said:


> 5k and 10k showing as open


Good lord it feels like we are being trifled with already, all this closing and re-opening


----------



## jmasgat

SheHulk said:


> Good lord it feels like we are being trifled with already, all this closing and re-opening



Yup....and the thing that boggles my mind is that the only race that has NOT re-opened is the marathon.....which is the race that seemingly never sold out. I've taken to checking the site multiple times a day just in case.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SheHulk said:


> Good lord it feels like we are being trifled with already, all this closing and re-opening


I wish they still had the “percent full” graph on the event page. That made everything straightforward.


----------



## drummerwife

5k is showing as sold out again.


----------



## flav

kirstie101 said:


> Advice on flights needed! American Airlines changed my red eye AGAIN. So now I have two options, one requires more time off work and another evening away from my family  but would put me in Orlando at 9am on Wednesday. The second option has me landing in Orlando at 4:03pm. Expo closes at 8:00. Do you think that would leave me enough time to pick up my Dopey Bib?


I opted for a longer stay myself and would not risk being super stressed to obtain your Dopey bib.


----------



## sullymom

I'm going to be staying off-resort for the first time for a race. I will have a rental car but was curious what the process is if you drive for one of the bigger races (half and full) Do you leave the car in one lot and return from the finish (other park) Has anyone had experience? Was it an easy task or complicated?


----------



## jmasgat

sullymom said:


> I'm going to be staying off-resort for the first time for a race. I will have a rental car but was curious what the process is if you drive for one of the bigger races (half and full) Do you leave the car in one lot and return from the finish (other park) Has anyone had experience? Was it an easy task or complicated?



You will drive to Epcot.  The races will start and end there, so no need to move.  There will be road closures to deal with--but they are published in advance and suggested routes are given by RunDisney to get there, if driving.  

I have driven to races and had no issues.


----------



## StarGirl11

sullymom said:


> I'm going to be staying off-resort for the first time for a race. I will have a rental car but was curious what the process is if you drive for one of the bigger races (half and full) Do you leave the car in one lot and return from the finish (other park) Has anyone had experience? Was it an easy task or complicated?



You might want to look at the old course maps since you seem to be thinking this is like another one of the weekends. Start and finish area are both at or near Epcot for Marathon weekend. We are not one of the races that’s starts one place and ends in another.


----------



## PrincessV

sullymom said:


> I'm going to be staying off-resort for the first time for a race. I will have a rental car but was curious what the process is if you drive for one of the bigger races (half and full) Do you leave the car in one lot and return from the finish (other park) Has anyone had experience? Was it an easy task or complicated?


Until we get course maps, no one can say for sure where the races will start and finish, but in the past, they all started and finished at EP. I drive to every race and it's very easy - just allow plenty of time and follow the signs. I like to depart my hotel at the same time race buses for the WDW resorts start running - and that info will be provided in the Race Guide that will come out a few weeks before race weekend. For the races that do start and finish in different places, like Star Wars, for instance, yes, we park at EP and take a shuttle bus to the start. All very simple and easy!


----------



## Neon Cactus

If you've booked air on Southwest for marathon week a while back, you should definitely check the rates now.  My daughter is going in March for Spring Break and we were booking her air to/from Chicago, and I checked my flight home in December and the rate dropped by $58, so I was able to rebook it and get the credit.  Then I checked my flights on marathon week.  I am using points, but I was able to get 8,500 points back on my same flights.  I was very happy when I went to sleep last night!


----------



## DizzyDis

Darn!! Missed the available bibs again! Also dealing with flight changes from Canada and thinking about shortening the trip if I can't get the 5k...


----------



## jeremy1002

What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.


That’s what I have as well but with wine and dine the following weekend I’ll probably do more like 6 and 12 or so.


----------



## camaker

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.



I've got 6 & 16, as well, but this is my peak mileage week for Space Coast coming up Dec 1st.  I'm definitely enjoying the cooler weather as these higher mileages hit, though!


----------



## MissLiss279

50k through the rain! I’m hoping for no blisters and no odd chafing, so I’m not completely miserable at Wine & Dine the following weekend.


----------



## BikeFan

camaker said:


> I've got 6 & 16, as well, but this is my peak mileage week for Space Coast coming up Dec 1st.  I'm definitely enjoying the cooler weather as these higher mileages hit, though!



Marine Corps 50K?  I'll be out there as well!  Good luck!  The rain doesn't bother me all that much, once I get going.  I'm usually pretty sweaty for most longer races anyway, so what's a little more water!?!?


----------



## PrincessV

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.


I've got a b2b2b: 2/8/15


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Folks who have done the pre-order jackets in the past, what’s been your opinion of them? Good fit? Good material? Do you actually wear it? Is it worth ordering one?
> 
> I won’t get to the expo until Thursday and I’m a common size (men’s xl), so I’m worried about stuff being picked over.


I like the feel of the new material.  I also wear a MXL and the fit is fine.  As a taller guy, I'm very picky about fit since most companies define XL as shorter and heavier set than me.  I don't think they're very warm though depending on where you live.  Not a big deal for me out in California.  


lhermiston said:


> Has anyone done Whispering Canyon Cafe? Do you recommend it? I know I could do it solo, but would I miss out by not doing it in a group?


I ate there with my parents and siblings back in 2006.  Enjoyed the food and the hijinks were quite entertaining.  I think it would be more fun in a group because of how the different personalities within your group will play out with the hijinks especially when you know the people in your party.  


jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.


3 consecutive runs of 3.75 tonight, 5 tomorrow, and 7.5 on Saturday.  

SAFD:  I will say that I enjoy character interactions immensely.  That said, I really only interact with my very favorite characters, so I'm not running from character to character.  I will interact with characters more after races because the medals add a really enjoyable new dynamic.  

Disneyland:  Wandering through Fantasyland between 11:00pm and 12:00am.  This area is so magical at night and the crowds tend to die down that final hour.  That's happening less often these days though since I find it rather difficult to leave Galaxy's Edge.  

Disney California Adventure:  Maybe this counts as an attraction, but I really enjoy sitting in the Animation Academy and watching the concept art compared to final animation from assorted Disney and Pixar films.  A great escape from the heat on hot days and a break off my feet at other times.

MK:  I try not to compare the Magic Kingdom to the one that Walt Disney himself built so in the MK, I focus on what Disneyland does not have.  This translates to a lot of attractions, although I do enjoy the wide variety of photo options the MK offers.

Epcot:  Wandering through World Showcase especially after dark.  I also enjoy the Kessel Run Victory Tour in which I take photos of my Kessel Run medal in various locales throughout the parks.  

DHS:  While I technically have not done this in DHS yet, I have done it many times in Disneyland and I'm confident it will be amazing out east too.  Wandering through Galaxy's Edge and soaking it all in.  Watching what the characters are doing, how they interact with other guests.  Sometimes Rey and Chewie try to repair the X-Wing.  Other times Rey might be training young Resistance members. Interacting with the characters myself at other times.  I grew up with Star Wars so to walk through Batuu and have it feel real is an incredible experience for me.  

AK:  Wandering behind the Tree of Life.


----------



## StarGirl11

26.2 miles through the rain. Hell week for classes means I got zero miles before I left for DC for me but it’s done thank god. I’m going to sleep as much as possible leading up to the MCM.


----------



## flav

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.


I had penciled a 10k (training) and a half (training race) but decided to not register to the race because it is supposed to rain. I will probably get close to these distances anyway.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m doing 13 on Sunday, but I did 26.2 three weeks ago, so I think I’m in good shape. First long run since resuming training. Hoping my feet hold up.


----------



## pinkxray

For those of you who have been to WDW during Marathon weekend, what do you think of the current park hours? Do they usually extend the hours closer to Jan? Right now all the parks close at 9 which seems so early for a major weekend. I haven’t done a rundisney race since 2013 but I remember closing out MK the Sunday of the Princess Half and it was open till midnight I think.
I even checked the paid events and since we are only there Fri-Mon we can’t do any.


----------



## SheHulk

pinkxray said:


> For those of you who have been to WDW during Marathon weekend, what do you think of the current park hours? Do they usually extend the hours closer to Jan? Right now all the parks close at 9 which seems so early for a major weekend. I haven’t done a rundisney race since 2013 but I remember closing out MK the Sunday of the Princess Half and it was open till midnight I think.
> I even checked the paid events and since we are only there Fri-Mon we can’t do any.


Somebody must have a history of hours somewhere, but, yeah, those hours feel short to me. I'm there Fri-Mon too. I think I've decided to only get a 1-day ticket for Monday because Sunday is just not worth it after I race, shower, inevitably nap a little, etc.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> I've got 6 & 16, as well, but this is my peak mileage week for Space Coast coming up Dec 1st.  I'm definitely enjoying the cooler weather as these higher mileages hit, though!



Peak week already? Seems early, no?


----------



## DopeyBadger

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend? Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.



Not doing Dopey, but I'm in the middle of another peak week right now:

M- OFF

T- 80 Day Obsession AAA (55 min) + 75 min cycle with 4x8-minute intervals at 105% FTP with 4-minute recoveries

W- 45 min run with 4 x 3 min @ 3k pace w/ 3 min recovery

R- Brick: 105 min cycle at Half Ironman Bike pace + 45 min run at HM Tempo (6.5 miles)

F- 80 Day Obsession TBC (61 min) + 60 min cycle at endurance aerobic

Sa- 285 min cycle at Ironman Bike Pacing (~72 miles) + 45 min run at easy

Su- 160 min run at long run pace (~21 miles) + 80 Day Obsession CF (30 min)

In total, 16 hours and close to 38 running miles and 168 cycling miles.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Peak week already? Seems early, no?



I don't think it's too early.  The plan keeps me up here near the top for three weeks, with two max long runs.  Here is the run in to race week.

This week:  R/6/6/10/R/6/16  (44.0)
5 wks out:  R/6/6/11/R/6/9.5 (38.5)
4 wks out:  R/6/6/12/R/6/16  (43.5)
3 wks out: R/6/6/12/R/6/9.5  (39.5)
2 wks out: R/5.5/5/12/R/5/7  (34.5)
Race Week:  R/6/4/3/R/2/26.2  (41.2)

The mileage isn't super high (@DopeyBadger Higdon based plan), so the peak isn't that tall, but then the taper doesn't fall off steeply, either.  I've had good luck with this plan in the past.


----------



## PrincessV

pinkxray said:


> For those of you who have been to WDW during Marathon weekend, what do you think of the current park hours? Do they usually extend the hours closer to Jan? Right now all the parks close at 9 which seems so early for a major weekend. I haven’t done a rundisney race since 2013 but I remember closing out MK the Sunday of the Princess Half and it was open till midnight I think.
> I even checked the paid events and since we are only there Fri-Mon we can’t do any.


The thing is, it's really not a major weekend for anyone other than the racers, and we're not the majority of park visitors. It's a very slow time of the year for the parks, and park hours reflect that. 9pm is actually pretty late - I remember an 8pm closing at MK one Marathon Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Somebody must have a history of hours somewhere, but, yeah, those hours feel short to me. I'm there Fri-Mon too. I think I've decided to only get a 1-day ticket for Monday because Sunday is just not worth it after I race, shower, inevitably nap a little, etc.


In January usually most of the parks close at 9. You may get a 10PM closing on the weekend but otherwise yeah 9PM.


----------



## Bree

I’m on the struggle bus right now and thankful I only have to run 5 miles this weekend. I usually do my long run on Saturday, but we have a 4-H horse clinic to drive to. Getting up at 3am to run ain’t happening. We have to leave the house at 5:30am to trailer our horse and drive there. It’s an all day event including horse/rider costume contest in the evening followed by trick or treating at 7pm. I’ll probably push it to Sunday morning and have my DH go feed our horse then come back and pick me up at the hotel for another full day. At least I can sleep in until 6am!


----------



## Jason Bryer

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.



I am in my taper for NYC (yay!). My last long run weekend two weeks ago was 13.1 on Sunday and 20 on Monday. No I just want to maintain until January!


----------



## lhermiston

pinkxray said:


> For those of you who have been to WDW during Marathon weekend, what do you think of the current park hours? Do they usually extend the hours closer to Jan? Right now all the parks close at 9 which seems so early for a major weekend. I haven’t done a rundisney race since 2013 but I remember closing out MK the Sunday of the Princess Half and it was open till midnight I think.
> I even checked the paid events and since we are only there Fri-Mon we can’t do any.



I’m pretty sure MK was open until 11 Saturday night this year because I remember leaving the park around 10:45. I’m good with most of the parks being 9 for closing, but I’d like to see MK consistently at 10.

The way the parks largely clear out after the nighttime shows mean a later closing makes more financial sense.


----------



## steph0808

I think DHS was open until 10 or 11 on Sunday this year. I know we went there on the day of the marathon (bad planning on my part with the road closures, etc.), and I know we skipped the fireworks and rode TSM with virtually no wait during those extra hours.


----------



## SheHulk

I don't think I've ever gone to MK on Marathon Day, but in 2018 we went to AK and then Boma and my recollection is that we had a pretty late dinner reservation but still left the park before it closed. AK closes at 6pm on Marathon Sunday this year.


----------



## SarahDisney

steph0808 said:


> I think DHS was open until 10 or 11 on Sunday this year. I know we went there on the day of the marathon (bad planning on my part with the road closures, etc.), and I know we skipped the fireworks and rode TSM with virtually no wait during those extra hours.



DHS was open until 8, with EMH until 10.
I know because I got there at like 7:50.


----------



## TeeterTots

MissLiss279 said:


> 50k through the rain! I’m hoping for no blisters and no odd chafing, so I’m not completely miserable at Wine & Dine the following weekend.





BikeFan said:


> Marine Corps 50K?  I'll be out there as well!  Good luck!  The rain doesn't bother me all that much, once I get going.  I'm usually pretty sweaty for most longer races anyway, so what's a little more water!?!?





StarGirl11 said:


> 26.2 miles through the rain. Hell week for classes means I got zero miles before I left for DC for me but it’s done thank god. I’m going to sleep as much as possible leading up to the MCM.


I’m running MCM too!! See you Sunday!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

jeremy1002 said:


> What mileages are all the Dopey's logging this weekend?  Im scheduled for 6 & 16, but I might scale it back to 5 & 16 because I am old.



I did a b2b 7 and 17 last weekend at slower than usual to get 2 weeks before W&D, then 2 weeks after W&D will be 9 and 20. After Thanksgiving will start the b2b2b2b runs.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Finally booked my flight today.  No direct or non stop were available so hopefully Houston won't have weather problems since my layover is there.  DHS closes at 8:00pm so my hope to go straight to Rise of the Resistance probably won't work, but Epcot has evening EMH so it looks like I'll go there after I get in.  

Guess I'm doing Rise of the Resistance on Wednesday morning before the Expo.


----------



## camaker

Sleepless Knight said:


> Guess I'm doing Rise of the Resistance on Wednesday morning before the Expo.



That’s when I’m doing Savi’s, so maybe we’ll run into one another!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

camaker said:


> That’s when I’m doing Savi’s, so maybe we’ll run into one another!


We should plan some sort of runners meet up in Galaxy's Edge since the newness of it will likely have a lot of there to begin with especially with a decent number of Star Wars fans in our group.

As much time as I've already spent in Galaxy's Edge on the west coast, Marathon Weekend will be my first opportunity to experience Rise of the Resistance.  Going to be interesting balancing my desire to not spend too much time on my feet running Dopey with my hopeful desire to experience Rise of the Resistance as many times as I possibly can.


----------



## flav

Sleepless Knight said:


> We should plan some sort of runners meet up in Galaxy's Edge since the newness of it will likely have a lot of there to begin with especially with a decent number of Star Wars fans in our group.
> 
> As much time as I've already spent in Galaxy's Edge on the west coast, Marathon Weekend will be my first opportunity to experience Rise of the Resistance.  Going to be interesting balancing my desire to not spend too much time on my feet running Dopey with my hopeful desire to experience Rise of the Resistance as many times as I possibly can.


Yes, Wednesday morning is pretty much the only rope drop opportunities for Dopeys... So Rise of the Resistance it will be!

ETA: It will be the sleep-in morning of this vacation! Tuesday I am flying super early and after... Dopey wake up calls!


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am so excited for Galaxy’s Edge!  Flying in the Millennium Falcon, I’m 10 again.  This weekend I have 3 on Saturday and Sunday I have a 5k fun run in Old Town and then a 15 miler when I run from there back to my house.  Really looking forward to the long run.  I have only gone out to that distance once in a very long time.  Should be a great weekend!


----------



## lhermiston

Me, last week: I’ve been pretty good about not spending too much on this trip!

Me, this week: *preorders jacket* *preorders Memory Maker* *searches for more ADRs*

Someone please take away my credit card.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> Me, last week: I’ve been pretty good about not spending too much on this trip!


I know what you mean.  2019 was my year to give myself permission to get all sorts of things for marathon weekend.  2 jackets, a visor, all sorts of pins, the I did it shirt for the marathon, Goofy, and Dopey.  Because of my first (and at that time possibly only) marathon.  

This year, I have to really like the designs of the shirt and even that might not be enough.  But I'm in real trouble for Star Wars Race Weekend 5th anniversary. Because it's Star Wars.  And an anniversary weekend.  And did I mention it's Star Wars?


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> Me, last week: I’ve been pretty good about not spending too much on this trip!
> 
> Me, this week: *preorders jacket* *preorders Memory Maker* *searches for more ADRs*
> 
> Someone please take away my credit card.


Ok, next mission is to order a different Premium/Upgraded MagicBands for everyone in your party. No solid colours allowed, no Disney Store allowed. You will need many weeks to complete this task, if ever, thus not requiring a credit card! Good luck!


----------



## flav

Quick thought: This weekend is perfect for testing running costumes... Everyone just assumes that it is for Halloween. Bonus for me: No snow yet!


----------



## lhermiston

flav said:


> Ok, next mission is to order a different Premium/Upgraded MagicBands for everyone in your party. No solid colours allowed, no Disney Store allowed. You will need many weeks to complete this task, if ever, thus not requiring a credit card! Good luck!



No party. Traveling solo. Hence spending more money than I should.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

flav said:


> Quick thought: This weekend is perfect for testing running costumes... Everyone just assumes that it is for Halloween. Bonus for me: No snow yet!


You’re assuming that I have our Disney costumes made already! (I’m going to get started soon, really....)


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, RunDisney all-stars!

Halloween is this week, which has me thinking about costumes. For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what costumes are you planning on wearing for Marathon Weekend? If you’re not planning on wearing a costume, what is a memorable or favorite costume you’ve seen during a past race?

My race outfits for the 10K, half and full will likely involve some combination of Mr. Incredible, Spider-Man and the Avengers. I have tech shirts of all three and ran the full as Mr. Incredible this year, which was a blast.

There’s also potential for a Goof Troop themed costume, but those details haven’t been ironed out yet.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: For the half, my friend & I are wearing Tink inspired costumes, complete with light up tutus. For the full, I'm running as Maleficent and friend is Sleeping Beauty.

We have parts of our costumes bought, but we still need to get a few more items.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Very timely for me because I ordered a Rainbow Unicorn from Inside Out t-shirt online that just showed up. I knew it wasn't a tech shirt but I didn't realize it's 100% cotton until it showed up. I'm wondering if I should chance it even though I was not planning on running the half full on, just taking it easy. I might wear a tech shirt underneath. I'm getting a rainbow skirt to wear with it.

For the full I'm kicking around some ideas but right now I'm planning on some version of a Baymax in his armor shirt.


----------



## steph0808

I have done C3PO and R2D2 in the past just wearing Inknburn clothes - I loved the comments "that's not the Droid we're looking for" from the announcer in DHS, etc. 

I am either doing a different rendition of R2D2 this year, or I'm going for Boo from Monsters, Inc. I have purple shorts and a white hat - all I would need is a purple tank top/t-shirt and to put some googly eyes and mop hair on top of my hat. 

Hmm, looking at the picture, I might need a purple hat, too.


----------



## flav

SAFD: The focus in the last months has been on costumes for DD and I for the 5k and 10k. Those are what we really considered:
Minnie and classic Minnie
Mother Daughter shirts
Maleficient and her dragon
Darth Vader and Storm Trooper
Lilo and Stitch
Unicorns 
Canadian red and black checkered shirts with Chip and Dale

After trying our headbands yesterday, we settled for Unicorns on the 5k and Checkered shirts with Chip’n’Dale for the 10k.

I am not sure whether I’ll be wearing costumes for the half and full. I am tempted to be Lilo and Stich for the half and Tiki room light for the full (read: wear my tropical running tank top... I wasn’t able to get a Dole Whip MagicBand).


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what costumes are you planning on wearing for Marathon Weekend? If you’re not planning on wearing a costume, what is a memorable or favorite costume you’ve seen during a past race?


I haven’t even started planning that weekend yet. Need to get through wine and dine first.

My favorites of the past of mine are the magicband and the toy story aliens.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: For the 10K I'm doing Oswald with a blue sparkleskirts skirt, maybe black tights underneath if it's cold, this black TeePublic shirt: 

Black arm warmers if necessary, and I'll wear my Oswald ears headband I got at Tokyo on our trip in May.

I'm still not sure what to do for the full! It's my first full so it's pretty monumental and I definitely want to commemorate it with a great costume, but also need to be comfortable. I usually do a costume with a base of sparkleskirt and raw threads top. I just keep going back and forth between vintage Minnie Mouse, Orange Bird and the parasol girl from HM stretching room.


----------



## huskies90

SAFD: Yep. I have thought a bit about costumes. lol. 

I am running Dopey this year and each race will have different people I am running with. My youngest daughter is doing Dopey too so she will be with me for each race. All costumes are set up to easily add layers underneath (long sleeve Cold Gear shirts, running tights etc and all are using existing running tech clothes with the exception of the 5K where we have cotton shirts:

5K - Daughter and I are doing Tweedle Dee/Tweedle Dum. I bought two matching  basic yellow cotton T-shirt’s that I will iron on the white collar/blue bowtie as well as matching red hats and matching red shorts. 

10K - My wife ran the 5K last year as Ortensia. She is re-using that costume and I am going as Oswald which will be royal blue running shorts, a black tech running shirt and Oswald ears. Daughter is going as Steamboat Willie. 

Half - Like last year, the whole family is doing the half and like last year we are doing a group concept. Last year it was Pooh. This year we are doing Nemo. I am using my exact same outfit from last year where I duct taped black Tigger stripes on my orange tech shirt for Tigger to instead use black and white duct tape for Nemo stripes. Oldest is going as Dory, youngest Darla and wife is still deciding. 

Marathon - I am simply wearing one of my 2 Under Armour Captain America Alter Ego compression shirts. My daughter is doing the same with either Iron man or Spiderman.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Halloween is this week, which has me thinking about costumes. For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what costumes are you planning on wearing for Marathon Weekend? If you’re not planning on wearing a costume, what is a memorable or favorite costume you’ve seen during a past race?


For the 5k I plan on wearing the Disney Dogs shirt my friend custom made for me following the “no Pluto you get Oswald instead“ disappointment of 2019. The back is in memory of my Best Pal which makes me happy. For the 10k (yes, I get an Oswald race again...) and the full, I plan on to go as a runner, potentially in layers.

My favorite costume I have seen was Kevin during the 2014 Disneyland 10k.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I've been debating on whether or not I'm going to do costumes.  If I actually go out and do them, I was thinking of Big Al for the 5k (I think it would be my best costume but no way am I running anything longer than a 5k in a faux fur jacket), Herbie and Jack Kelly from Newsies for either the 10k and half, not sure which yet.  And for the marathon, I'm not doing a costume but found a shirt I liked.  It's Cap's shield and says I Can Do This All Day.  Since that's how long it usually takes me, I feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Sleepless Knight said:


> Finally booked my flight today.  No direct or non stop were available so hopefully Houston won't have weather problems since my layover is there.  DHS closes at 8:00pm so my hope to go straight to Rise of the Resistance probably won't work, but Epcot has evening EMH so it looks like I'll go there after I get in.
> 
> Guess I'm doing Rise of the Resistance on Wednesday morning before the Expo.



We may see you there.  We're doing DHS at opening before the Expo too.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: My wife is doing the 10k and half with (for Dopey). Our costumes just came this week (may wear them for Halloween). One race we'll be Forky and the other as Mr. and Mrs. Incredible.


----------



## kirstie101

Still deciding if I’m going to do costumes. I’m leaning towards just wearing things I already have in an effort to save money somewhere since my airfare cost more than planned. 
For the Full I want to go Mickey themed I think but dont have a plan yet. For the half I’ll do a basic Snow White with a blue top, yellow sparkle athletic  skirt and red visor. Might add ribbon on the sleeves. For the 10k I was thinking of Merida. I would need a new skirt for that one. For the 5k maybe a red Minnie raw threads top and sparkle skirt I already have.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I don't think my husband is planning on any costumes this year. 

What he wears will depend on the weather which we know we won't know until when we're there.  At least with driving, we can pack for everything.


----------



## baxter24

I have a Sully onesie that I plan to wear for the 5k. Really hoping for cooler temps because I may die wearing that thing if it’s not. My friend is trying to get a Mike costume for the 5k. I guess you could say we are dressing like Minnie for the Half. We have polka dot skirts and black tops for it. Plan is to dress normal for the 10k and full.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  I’m planning to make a Jane Porter costume for me, and Herbie the Love Bug shirt for DH. My favorite past costume was a Jasmine costume I made for (I think) Princess, 2014. My favorite couple costume set was Elastigirl and Mr. Incredible (original hobo-suit shirt). We did that for a W&D.


----------



## hotblooded

princesspirateandrunner said:


> DH and I have reservations at Pop, and made reservations for DS and his GF at AofA for this trip. I just had a call from Disney offering to “create some magic” and give us a complimentary upgrade to Coronado in place of the Pop reservations.  Has anyone else had this offer?


I was called with this same offer yesterday and I don't think I'm going to take it. Pop is extremely convenient for marathon weekend buses to the expo and events, so I don't quite see it as an "upgrade" in that sense. My only regret is that I love quiet, and I've heard CSR is great for that. What did you decide?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

hotblooded said:


> I was called with this same offer yesterday and I don't think I'm going to take it. Pop is extremely convenient for marathon weekend buses to the expo and events, so I don't quite see it as an "upgrade" in that sense. My only regret is that I love quiet, and I've heard CSR is great for that. What did you decide?


I took it. The offer was for a water view room in the new Gran Destino tower, and after I explained that we planned the way we did to be near DS and his GF, she extended the offer for them as well, even though Disney wasn’t trying to move people from AoA. I figured it as a $550+ upgrade for the two rooms, and we weren’t likely to stay in the new tower otherwise, so I couldn’t turn it down. DH and I are driving, so we’re thinking of staying until Tuesday. We’ll probably move somewhere else after DS and his GF fly out on Monday. Last MW, we moved from CB to AoA when we decided to stay an extra day.


----------



## hotblooded

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I took it. The offer was for a water view room in the new Gran Destino tower, and after I explained that we planned the way we did to be near DS and his GF, she extended the offer for them as well, even though Disney wasn’t trying to move people from AoA. I figured it as a $550+ upgrade for the two rooms, and we weren’t likely to stay in the new tower otherwise, so I couldn’t turn it down. DH and I are driving, so we’re thinking of staying until Tuesday. We’ll probably move somewhere else after DS and his GF fly out on Monday. Last MW, we moved from CB to AoA when we decided to stay an extra day.


Good reasoning. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
Well I don’t usually like to run in costumes.  I get hot to easily and tend to get fidgety if something is blowing in the wind or bothering me in some way.  But I love looking at all the runners in costumes!  My favorite was a group of runners that had built a monorail car and I could hear the monorail announcements coming from it - too cool!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, RunDisney all-stars!
> 
> Halloween is this week, which has me thinking about costumes. For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what costumes are you planning on wearing for Marathon Weekend? If you’re not planning on wearing a costume, what is a memorable or favorite costume you’ve seen during a past race?
> 
> My race outfits for the 10K, half and full will likely involve some combination of Mr. Incredible, Spider-Man and the Avengers. I have tech shirts of all three and ran the full as Mr. Incredible this year, which was a blast.
> 
> There’s also potential for a Goof Troop themed costume, but those details haven’t been ironed out yet.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



I am doing the 10k and Marathon (interesting combo) and I have a Spiderman ensemble as well as Mr. Incredible.  I will look at the extended forecast before flying down on the Monday before and make a decision then.  I do have a Spiderman Mickey Mouse ears hat that would look really good with the Spiderman kit...


----------



## Gemini1131

SAFD I’m taking the joyful miles approach and doing Minnie Mouse for the full. Polka dot sparkle skirt and sparkle athletic visor and black top. Not sure yet for the half but may recycle haunted mansion parasol girl depending on how it holds up for the half at wine and dine.


----------



## flav

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I took it. The offer was for a water view room in the new Gran Destino tower, and after I explained that we planned the way we did to be near DS and his GF, she extended the offer for them as well, even though Disney wasn’t trying to move people from AoA. I figured it as a $550+ upgrade for the two rooms, and we weren’t likely to stay in the new tower otherwise, so I couldn’t turn it down. DH and I are driving, so we’re thinking of staying until Tuesday. We’ll probably move somewhere else after DS and his GF fly out on Monday. Last MW, we moved from CB to AoA when we decided to stay an extra day.


Wow, great choice! I would love to get that offer for our two rooms!


----------



## lhermiston

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I am doing the 10k and Marathon (interesting combo) and I have a Spiderman ensemble as well as Mr. Incredible.  I will look at the extended forecast before flying down on the Monday before and make a decision then.  I do have a Spiderman Mickey Mouse ears hat that would look really good with the Spiderman kit...



Spider-Man. Respect the hyphen.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I'm not a costume person.  I have a purple sparkle skirt that I'll wear just to be not completely boring.  I love looking at everyone's costumes.  I'm so amazed with what people come up with and are able to run in!


----------



## Sleepy425

My friend and I are going as Wilderness Explorers.  He really likes the movie Up, so I figured this was the only way I could get him to dress up with me.  My inlaws own a printing company, so I will have them help me make the shirts.  Debating if I want to carry a flag for 13.1 miles...


----------



## JulieODC

I’m most likely doing a Minnie inspired outfit - red sequins sparkle skirt, black top. Goodr just released black and white polka dot sunglasses! And maybe polka dot or plain black compression sleeves. TBD on ears!

Spent last week in DC for work - and the family joined me for a weekend visit to our old stomping grounds. Really felt for the MCMers yesterday - those downpours were no joke! And the humidity! Congrats on running in such challenging conditions!


----------



## Mumof4mice

SAFD:  I'm building a Pooh costume for the HM.  It's harder than I thought - everything in shops is in muted, tasteful, atheleisure colors.  Where are the bright reds and yellows?


----------



## AFwifelife

SAFD: not sure which will be on what day but I’ll be reusing my Donald and Ariel costumes for the 5k and 10k. Half will be Forky with my sister being Woody (planning on many photos of me trying to get into trash cans ). Full we will be Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum.


----------



## ashejen

SAFD:  I'll be recycling costumes for sure.    Possibly Jessie or Mary Poppins for the half and definitely minnie for the full.  My minnie costume is super easy and comfortable for the full - sparkle skirt (with their amazing compression shorts), blank tank and sparkle athletic polka dot visor.


----------



## ashejen

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I am doing the 10k and Marathon (interesting combo) and I have a Spiderman ensemble as well as Mr. Incredible.  I will look at the extended forecast before flying down on the Monday before and make a decision then.  I do have a Spiderman Mickey Mouse ears hat that would look really good with the Spiderman kit...


 I've done the 10k and the full combo  twice - it's honestly my favorite combo of runs for that week.  And I love (!!) the 10k course.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD:*

No costumes, per se, but I'll don some ears and a sparkly skirt for the 10K in memory of Minnie. The other race outfits will totally depend on weather and comfort and have no themes planned. I'm saving my creativity for SW weekend!


----------



## DopeyBadger

For those looking to do some sort of carb loading prior to their race, I've compiled several research articles together explaining the different methodologies and their effects on performance or glycogen supercompensation.  With 11 weeks to go until race day, it's a good time to start thinking about if you're going to do something like this and possibly try executing it prior to one of your last long runs just to see how you tolerate it.

Glycogen Supercompensation (AKA Carb Loading)

Summary of the Conclusion:
If you plan to race longer than 90 min, you'll likely benefit from a carb loading strategy. If you're male, you'll need at least 7 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase. If you're female, you'll need at least 8 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase (although based on some of the research I'd argue that male/female are probably the same value if tested head to head for a minimal threshold). For females, this likely means a significant increase in a one time caloric intake. You'll gain some weight (as will males), but the weight gain is offset by the performance gains. The Western Australian Carb Loading Method offers an easy to follow procedure with some major benefits over other methods.

-1 day protocol
-Can occur as many as 5 days prior to event
-Consume 10 g carb/kg bw
-No glycogen depletion workout necessary
-Use Maurten Drink Mix 320 to reduce the water burden of a liquid carb sourced strategy

If anyone needs help running some math, let me know.


----------



## The Expert

Sleepy425 said:


> My friend and I are going as Wilderness Explorers.  He really likes the movie Up, so I figured this was the only way I could get him to dress up with me.  My inlaws own a printing company, so I will have them help me make the shirts.  Debating if I want to carry a flag for 13.1 miles...



How about a hat or visitor with a flag attached? Then at least it's hands free!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> For this week’s Sundays are for Disney, what costumes are you planning on wearing for Marathon Weekend?


Not sure yet if I'm going in costume.   I have an idea that I absolutely love, but haven't figured out the logistics yet and would need help to do so since I'm useless in that area.

I really want to run as Captain America Sam Eagle for the 5K (since it will likely pass by The American Adventure.  The Cap tech shirt is easy enough, but how to pull off a believable Sam Eagle hat?

I may run the 10K as Prince Phillip depending on the weather.

No current plans for the Half and Full as I tend to go more conservative there since comfort is paramount for the longer distances.



Sleepy425 said:


> My friend and I are going as Wilderness Explorers. He really likes the movie Up, so I figured this was the only way I could get him to dress up with me. My inlaws own a printing company, so I will have them help me make the shirts. Debating if I want to carry a flag for 13.1 miles...


I once saw a guy dressed as Russell from Up at the 2012 Disneyland Half.  We weren't even at mile 4 yet and his scout shirt was drenched and sticking to his body.


----------



## Mumof4mice

DopeyBadger said:


> For those looking to do some sort of carb loading prior to their race, I've compiled several research articles together explaining the different methodologies and their effects on performance or glycogen supercompensation.  With 11 weeks to go until race day, it's a good time to start thinking about if you're going to do something like this and possibly try executing it prior to one of your last long runs just to see how you tolerate it.
> 
> Glycogen Supercompensation (AKA Carb Loading)
> 
> Summary of the Conclusion:
> If you plan to race longer than 90 min, you'll likely benefit from a carb loading strategy. If you're male, you'll need at least 7 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase. If you're female, you'll need at least 8 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase (although based on some of the research I'd argue that male/female are probably the same value if tested head to head for a minimal threshold). For females, this likely means a significant increase in a one time caloric intake. You'll gain some weight (as will males), but the weight gain is offset by the performance gains. The Western Australian Carb Loading Method offers an easy to follow procedure with some major benefits over other methods.
> 
> -1 day protocol
> -Can occur as many as 5 days prior to event
> -Consume 10 g carb/kg bw
> -No glycogen depletion workout necessary
> -Use Maurten Drink Mix 320 to reduce the water burden of a liquid carb sourced strategy
> 
> If anyone needs help running some math, let me know.


Can you write a post on: "What 10g carbs /kg BW looks like in cinnamon rolls"?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mumof4mice said:


> Can you write a post on: "What 10g carbs /kg BW looks like in cinnamon rolls"?





Hmmm.... something like this:

140 pound person is 63.5 kg. 

10g carbs * 63.5kg body weight = 635 grams carbs

A single Disney Cinnamon roll has 72g carbs (source, source), but I don't know that with 100% accuracy.

So 635g carbs / 72 g carbs per roll = 8.8 Disney Cinnamon Rolls consumed.

When you put it that way, it doesn't even seem that hard...


----------



## Mumof4mice

DopeyBadger said:


> Hmmm.... something like this:
> 
> 140 pound person is 63.5 kg.
> 
> 10g carbs * 63.5kg body weight = 635 grams carbs
> 
> A single Disney Cinnamon roll has 72g carbs (source, source), but I don't know that with 100% accuracy.
> 
> So 635g carbs / 72 g carbs per roll = 8.8 Disney Cinnamon Rolls consumed.
> 
> When you put it that way, it doesn't even seem that hard...
> 
> 
> View attachment 448345
> 
> View attachment 448347
> 
> View attachment 448348
> 
> View attachment 448346


You do not disappoint with your scientific calculations, @DopeyBadger !

So, many of us were getting ready for a marathon on our previous WDW trips without knowing!? 

Let me see...



Vs



It's a tough choice.


----------



## flav

Mumof4mice said:


> You do not disappoint with your scientific calculations, @DopeyBadger !
> 
> So, many of us were getting ready for a marathon on our previous WDW trips without knowing!?
> 
> Let me see...
> 
> View attachment 448356
> 
> Vs
> 
> View attachment 448357
> 
> It's a tough choice.


Seriously, I arrived at Wine n Dine 2017 with a nutritional carb loading plan spanning over four days but knowing I would have to find the food locally. All I could think for dinner on both evenings before the races was: Mickey Pretzels (mostly carbs and salt) and Dole Whip (all sugar). Nothing can beat that!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:
It’s becoming a bit of a 5k tradition for me to run in my Eeyore onesie. This was during 2019 which was the third time I’ve worn it during the 5k. Thinking I might have to dust it off again for 2020. No matter what the weather is for the 5k it’s always surface of the sun hot after about 50 steps; but it’s a good time and it usually doesn’t take long to cool off afterward.

That’s my only attempt at a costume. I wish I had the crafting talent to make something for myself; but this wasn’t a bad way to spend $20. I don’t think I have the temperament to run in anything for a longer race.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Right now I don’t have any plans for costuming. I am keeping things simple this time.

It is a lot of fun seeing other people in costumes on the course, however. I’ve seen some amazing ones! I remember the monorail that was already mentioned. I had seen one family at a 5K dress up like tiki birds from the enchanted Tiki room. Two runners went as Lumiere and Mr. Cogsworth... it was a hot day and I couldn’t believe how they could withstand the heat in their costumes! And I remember seeing two other runners that went as Peter Pan and his shadow. There are some really creative people!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: I love costumes (just not for me). Anyone remember the pizza guy that wore the same thing for all four races last year? That had to be funky after that full.


----------



## steph0808

DopeyBadger said:


> For those looking to do some sort of carb loading prior to their race, I've compiled several research articles together explaining the different methodologies and their effects on performance or glycogen supercompensation.  With 11 weeks to go until race day, it's a good time to start thinking about if you're going to do something like this and possibly try executing it prior to one of your last long runs just to see how you tolerate it.
> 
> Glycogen Supercompensation (AKA Carb Loading)
> 
> Summary of the Conclusion:
> If you plan to race longer than 90 min, you'll likely benefit from a carb loading strategy. If you're male, you'll need at least 7 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase. If you're female, you'll need at least 8 g/kg bw to see a noticeable increase (although based on some of the research I'd argue that male/female are probably the same value if tested head to head for a minimal threshold). For females, this likely means a significant increase in a one time caloric intake. You'll gain some weight (as will males), but the weight gain is offset by the performance gains. The Western Australian Carb Loading Method offers an easy to follow procedure with some major benefits over other methods.
> 
> -1 day protocol
> -Can occur as many as 5 days prior to event
> -Consume 10 g carb/kg bw
> -No glycogen depletion workout necessary
> -Use Maurten Drink Mix 320 to reduce the water burden of a liquid carb sourced strategy
> 
> If anyone needs help running some math, let me know.



What about consuming 10g cab/kb of body weight the entire week leading up to a marathon? Asking for a friend who seems to be consuming a lot of Halloween candy....


----------



## DerTobi75

DopeyBadger said:


> -Consume 10 g carb/kg bw


How to consume 1.040g of Carbs?


SAFD: For the 5K, we plan to run as a Bavarian Couple, hope we still run through Epcot 
10K, HM & M are for time, so I do not think, I dress up with any fancy Costume


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> What about consuming 10g cab/kb of body weight the entire week leading up to a marathon? Asking for a friend who seems to be consuming a lot of Halloween candy....



While I know this was partially in jest, there was no additional benefit seen over the single day versus doing it over 3 consecutive days:

_However, a follow-up research article (Bussau et al. 2002) showed that the glycogen depletion exercise was unnecessary for the glycogen supercompensation to occur. *Additionally, no statistically significant increase was seen in glycogen storage when increasing the western australian protocol from 1 day to 3 days.* This follow-up article cemented this protocol into a 1 day carb consumption with no need for any intense exercise proceeding the big race. In my mind, a win-win. It's important to note, the subjects of this research were all men who trained about 11 hours per week with a VO2peak of 59 (around a 1:20 half marathon or 2:47 marathon).

Bussau VA, Fairchild TJ, Rao A, Steele P, Fournier PA. Carbohydrate loading in human muscle: an improved 1 day protocol. Eur J Appl Physiol. 2002 Jul;87(3):290-5. Epub 2002 May 28. PubMed PMID: 12111292._



DerTobi75 said:


> How to consume 1.040g of Carbs?



Well that would only be helpful if you weighed 0.1 kg!

10 grams carbs / kilogram body weight

Consume 1.040 grams Carbs.

1.040 / 0.1 = 10.4 grams carbs / kilogram body weight.

***

But if the question is, how do I consume 10.3 grams/kilogram body weight, then this is how I go about it:

170 pounds = 77kg

77kg * 10.3g carbs/kg bw = 795 grams carbs

80% in liquid form = 795 * 0.8 = 636 grams carbs

636 grams carbs / 80g Maurten 320 packet = 8 packets

Total calories to consume = 3537
Calories from Fat/Protein = 354
Fat (g) = 10
Protein (g) = 66
Carbs (g) from non-liquid source = 159

It's just a matter of finding what you tolerate best in practice.  Consuming 3500 calories doesn't scare me because on some of my training days I've been consuming well over 5000 calories.  But you may find that you want to reduce the liquid intake and bump up a bit from non-liquid sources.  From the research, the only benefit of liquid form is avoiding gastrointestinal issues.  Because eating 795 grams of spaghetti dinner is a LOT of spaghetti (43 grams of carbs per cooked cup = 18.5 cups!).  So for me, I drink several Maurten's throughout the day and then eat foods like white rice, white bread, and bananas.  Avoiding vegetables.


----------



## jennamfeo

lahobbs4 said:


> Anyone remember the pizza guy that wore the same thing for all four races last year? That had to be funky after that full.


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> While I know this was partially in jest, there was no additional benefit seen over the single day versus doing it over 3 consecutive days:
> 
> _However, a follow-up research article (Bussau et al. 2002) showed that the glycogen depletion exercise was unnecessary for the glycogen supercompensation to occur. *Additionally, no statistically significant increase was seen in glycogen storage when increasing the western australian protocol from 1 day to 3 days.* This follow-up article cemented this protocol into a 1 day carb consumption with no need for any intense exercise proceeding the big race. In my mind, a win-win. It's important to note, the subjects of this research were all men who trained about 11 hours per week with a VO2peak of 59 (around a 1:20 half marathon or 2:47 marathon).
> 
> Bussau VA, Fairchild TJ, Rao A, Steele P, Fournier PA. Carbohydrate loading in human muscle: an improved 1 day protocol. Eur J Appl Physiol. 2002 Jul;87(3):290-5. Epub 2002 May 28. PubMed PMID: 12111292._
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would only be helpful if you weighed 0.1 kg!
> 
> 10 grams carbs / kilogram body weight
> 
> Consume 1.040 grams Carbs.
> 
> 1.040 / 0.1 = 10.4 grams carbs / kilogram body weight.
> 
> ***
> 
> But if the question is, how do I consume 10.3 grams/kilogram body weight, then this is how I go about it:
> 
> 170 pounds = 77kg
> 
> 77kg * 10.3g carbs/kg bw = 795 grams carbs
> 
> 80% in liquid form = 795 * 0.8 = 636 grams carbs
> 
> 636 grams carbs / 80g Maurten 320 packet = 8 packets
> 
> Total calories to consume = 3537
> Calories from Fat/Protein = 354
> Fat (g) = 10
> Protein (g) = 66
> Carbs (g) from non-liquid source = 159
> 
> It's just a matter of finding what you tolerate best in practice.  Consuming 3500 calories doesn't scare me because on some of my training days I've been consuming well over 5000 calories.  But you may find that you want to reduce the liquid intake and bump up a bit from non-liquid sources.  From the research, the only benefit of liquid form is avoiding gastrointestinal issues.  Because eating 795 grams of spaghetti dinner is a LOT of spaghetti (43 grams of carbs per cooked cup = 18.5 cups!).  So for me, I drink several Maurten's throughout the day and then eat foods like white rice, white bread, and bananas.  Avoiding vegetables.


I think @DerTobi75 was using the European period instead of comma as a thousands separator. So to us, it's 1,040


----------



## DopeyBadger

DerTobi75 said:


> How to consume 1.040g of Carbs?



Sorry about the confusion over the value.  Thanks to @SheHulk for point it out to me.

For 1044 grams carbs, I get the following math:

80% in liquid form = 1044 * 0.8 = 835 grams carbs

636 grams carbs / 80g Maurten 320 packet = 10.6 packets

Total calories to consume = 4640
Calories from Fat/Protein = 464
Fat (g) = 12.9
Protein (g) = 87
Carbs (g) from non-liquid source = 209

*********

If you instead aimed for closer to 8 grams/kg bw, it would be very similar to my math above:

80% in liquid form = 795 * 0.8 = 636 grams carbs

636 grams carbs / 80g Maurten 320 packet = 8 packets

Total calories to consume = 3537
Calories from Fat/Protein = 354
Fat (g) = 10
Protein (g) = 66
Carbs (g) from non-liquid source = 159


----------



## DerTobi75

Thanks @SheHulk for pointing that out. Actually I do not now, when I typed the point. Yes, I meant 1044g 

@DopeyBadger Thanks for the Math. As you wrote, eating that amount of carbs is a lot of pasta! I better get used to the Maurten taste. What do you think about their Gel? I like it‘s taste much better, than their drinks.  
Do you know, where I can buy Maurten in Orlando?


----------



## Mumof4mice

[/QUOTE]





steph0808 said:


> What about consuming 10g cab/kb of body weight the entire week leading up to a marathon? Asking for a friend who seems to be consuming a lot of Halloween candy....



I knew I wouldn't be the only one seeing the loading regime as an exciting food challenge and opportunity!

@DopeyBadger , if I think I can eat 560g of carbs in real food without GI issues, can I do that?  Or do the fat and protein in food affect the result, compared to consuming pure carbs in sports gels?  Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

DerTobi75 said:


> @DopeyBadger Thanks for the Math. As you wrote, eating that amount of carbs is a lot of pasta! I better get used to the Maurten taste. What do you think about their Gel? I like it‘s taste much better, than their drinks.
> Do you know, where I can buy Maurten in Orlando?



Just be glad Maurten even exists.  I use to do the WA protocol with E-Fuel at 2g carb / oz water (normal dilution for a normal carb drink).  It was nearly 2.5 gallons of water in a single day and I was floating.  I've got my suspicion that I might have been diluting out my electrolyte balance in exchange for those carbs.  Maurten is a definite win for carbs/oz water consumed.  Makes the protocol significantly easier.

I've been testing out both of their gels recently (with and without caffeine).  It's 25g carb per package and the size of them is close to the same as Egel (which has 37g per packet).  The major advantage of the Maurten gels is their hydrogel technology and they're advertised as not needing water to be absorbed.  That's a huge win when consuming water in a race can be at a premium on occasion.  The drawback is a limited source of electrolytes (only sodium).  So I'm not sure it's a single source.  So for me, I've been doing the following:







-Maurten 320 15 min prior to starting the run (or in training I'm using SIS Beta because it's cheaper)
-Swig of concentrated Tailwind (2oz and 1 scoop) at 45 min and 1:45
-Maurten Caffeine at 60 min
-Maurten regular at 120 min
-Egel at 1:15 and 2:15.

This will give me 93g carbs/hr.  In two trials thus far, I've tolerated the protocol without issue.  The gels are interesting because they're like Jell-o consistency.  The caffeine is a noticeable boost at 100mg.  I'm thinking it's a good balance.

Can you not but Maurten in Germany, or bring it with you when you travel to Marathon Weekend?  I'm not sure of locations that sell Maurten in Orlando, but maybe some local people might have a better idea.



Mumof4mice said:


> @DopeyBadger , if I think I can eat 560g of carbs in real food without GI issues, can I do that? Or do the fat and protein in food affect the result, compared to consuming pure carbs in sports gels? Thanks!



You can do all real food.  Ideally, you find real foods that are super high in fast digesting carbs and limited in fat/protein.  The ratios used in the paper based on my calcs was 90% carb, 7.5% protein, and 2.5% fat (although I don't remember if it was specifically spelled out that way).  Otherwise, the calorie burden may become even higher than needed if you allow the % to shift too much.  But the key thing to remember is that most of the research shows that it's the grams/kg bw of carbs consumed more so than the % of carbs in your diet that matters.  I highly suggest trying it out (not really any different than trying any protocol) just to make sure everything sits right the next day.


----------



## camaker

DopeyBadger said:


> Just be glad Maurten even exists.  I use to do the WA protocol with E-Fuel at 2g carb / oz water (normal dilution for a normal carb drink).  It was nearly 2.5 gallons of water in a single day and I was floating.  I've got my suspicion that I might have been diluting out my electrolyte balance in exchange for those carbs.  Maurten is a definite win for carbs/oz water consumed.  Makes the protocol significantly easier.
> 
> I've been testing out both of their gels recently (with and without caffeine).  It's 25g carb per package and the size of them is close to the same as Egel (which has 37g per packet).  The major advantage of the Maurten gels is their hydrogel technology and they're advertised as not needing water to be absorbed.  That's a huge win when consuming water in a race can be at a premium on occasion.  The drawback is a limited source of electrolytes (only sodium).  So I'm not sure it's a single source.  So for me, I've been doing the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Maurten 320 15 min prior to starting the run (or in training I'm using SIS Beta because it's cheaper)
> -Swig of concentrated Tailwind (2oz and 1 scoop) at 45 min and 1:45
> -Maurten Caffeine at 60 min
> -Maurten regular at 120 min
> -Egel at 1:15 and 2:15.
> 
> This will give me 93g carbs/hr.  In two trials thus far, I've tolerated the protocol without issue.  The gels are interesting because they're like Jell-o consistency.  The caffeine is a noticeable boost at 100mg.  I'm thinking it's a good balance.
> 
> Can you not but Maurten in Germany, or bring it with you when you travel to Marathon Weekend?  I'm not sure of locations that sell Maurten in Orlando, but maybe some local people might have a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do all real food.  Ideally, you find real foods that are super high in fast digesting carbs and limited in fat/protein.  The ratios used in the paper based on my calcs was 90% carb, 7.5% protein, and 2.5% fat (although I don't remember if it was specifically spelled out that way).  Otherwise, the calorie burden may become even higher than needed if you allow the % to shift too much.  But the key thing to remember is that most of the research shows that it's the grams/kg bw of carbs consumed more so than the % of carbs in your diet that matters.  I highly suggest trying it out (not really any different than trying any protocol) just to make sure everything sits right the next day.



How does the Maurten with caffeine taste to you? I find the regular gels to taste like slightly sweet unflavored Jello, but the caffeinated gel I tried had a very bitter taste that was off-putting. Just wondering if you had noticed the same thing or if I might have gotten a bad gel. 

On another note, Maurten advertises their lack of GI problems pretty heavily. On my last 16 miler, I took 3 gels and had my stomach get pretty upset. I’m not sure if it was the gels, the small amount of water I took (~20 oz) or something else. I’ve got one more long run to experiment with before I have to decide Maurten or Huma for race day.


----------



## DopeyBadger

camaker said:


> How does the Maurten with caffeine taste to you? I find the regular gels to taste like slightly sweet unflavored Jello, but the caffeinated gel I tried had a very bitter taste that was off-putting. Just wondering if you had noticed the same thing or if I might have gotten a bad gel.



I really didn't notice much of a taste with either of them.  Although to be fair, they weren't in my mouth for very long as I just kinda of quick-shotted them.  Reminders of college days at UW.  I think it might also be that the bitter (caffeine) taste was way more extreme with the RunGum, so maybe I just find these more tolerable.  Conversely, E-gel really coats my tongue and the taste will last in my mouth until I am able to drink water again. 



camaker said:


> On another note, Maurten advertises their lack of GI problems pretty heavily. On my last 16 miler, I took 3 gels and had my stomach get pretty upset. I’m not sure if it was the gels, the small amount of water I took (~20 oz) or something else. I’ve got one more long run to experiment with before I have to decide Maurten or Huma for race day.



I'd say give it another shot.  While they don't "need" water to be absorbed, I still think having water on board is important.  For comparison, on a similar duration run (2:40 hrs and in the 30s F), I drank about 68oz of water and consumed 174 g of carbs (not all Maurten gels and not including the 80g carb Maurten + 17oz water right before starting).


----------



## lhermiston

Marathon Weekend: 10 weeks.

Good luck to everyone doing Wine & Dine this weekend.


----------



## DerTobi75

DopeyBadger said:


> Can you not but Maurten in Germany, or bring it with you when you travel to Marathon Weekend?


I try to get informations right now, if I am allowed to bring it to the USA. I could get some problems at customs. 

Maybe I order it a few days before arrival and add the hotel for shipping


----------



## SarahDisney

DerTobi75 said:


> Do you know, where I can buy Maurten in Orlando?



Fit2Run in Disney Springs might sell it. See if you can get in touch with them and ask.

If not, you can probably get it shipped to your hotel.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: I admire all of you who do costumes! Comfort is first and foremost for me - I do have some cute, theme-y running gear that I usually wear but it has to work with the temps, etc. 

Training question - I just did the MCM last weekend, and I don't know how I should adjust my Goofy training to allow adequate recovery without losing too much fitness.  Any advice is appreciated!  Especially those of you who have done MCM or NYC and then done marathon weekend at Disney 2 months after.  FWIW - Disney running is all about fun for me, but I do want to be in good enough shape to enjoy the weekend.  I am a fairly experienced runner (MCM was my 7th marathon), but I have never done another one just two months later.  TIA!


----------



## steph0808

BigEeyore said:


> SAFD: I admire all of you who do costumes! Comfort is first and foremost for me - I do have some cute, theme-y running gear that I usually wear but it has to work with the temps, etc.
> 
> Training question - I just did the MCM last weekend, and I don't know how I should adjust my Goofy training to allow adequate recovery without losing too much fitness.  Any advice is appreciated!  Especially those of you who have done MCM or NYC and then done marathon weekend at Disney 2 months after.  FWIW - Disney running is all about fun for me, but I do want to be in good enough shape to enjoy the weekend.  I am a fairly experienced runner (MCM was my 7th marathon), but I have never done another one just two months later.  TIA!



I did an early November marathon and then Disney in 2017 - and I'm doing it again this year, with the first marathon being this Sunday and then Disney in January.

@DopeyBadger had me take four days off after the marathon, then start back with 3 mile runs. The next week, it varied from 3-5, the week after 4-7. Then I was pretty much back into regular training with two high weeks 3 and 4 weeks before Disney.


----------



## BigEeyore

steph0808 said:


> @DopeyBadger had me take four days off after the marathon, then start back with 3 mile runs. The next week, it varied from 3-5, the week after 4-7. Then I was pretty much back into regular training with two high weeks 3 and 4 weeks before Disney.


Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

BigEeyore said:


> Training question - I just did the MCM last weekend, and I don't know how I should adjust my Goofy training to allow adequate recovery without losing too much fitness. Any advice is appreciated! Especially those of you who have done MCM or NYC and then done marathon weekend at Disney 2 months after. FWIW - Disney running is all about fun for me, but I do want to be in good enough shape to enjoy the weekend. I am a fairly experienced runner (MCM was my 7th marathon), but I have never done another one just two months later. TIA!



I'd say something like this:

10/21 - Starting today - 30 min easy runs only (2x if 4 day a week runner and 3x if 5-6 day a week runner)
10/28 - 35% Peak from MCM (only easy)
11/4 - 40% Peak from MCM (only easy)
11/11 - 55% Peak from MCM
11/18 - 75% Peak from MCM
11/25 - 50% Peak from MCM
12/2 - 80% Peak from MCM
12/9 - 60% Peak from MCM
12/16 - 85% Peak from MCM
12/23 - Taper
12/30 - Taper
1/6 - Race Week

I don't think there's a reasonable amount of time to try and reach the same peak mileage that you were recently training for at MCM.  Could you?  Sure, it's certainly doable.  But pressing that far does increase the injury risk quite a bit more than a slightly conservative approach.

For me, it takes about 42 days to fully recover from an "A" raced marathon.  I've come to this conclusion from the relationship between my HR and pace.  According to Daniels, it would take at least 6 days of complete inactivity before you would start to see VO2max decline at a rate of 0.3% per day.  Equal time off is equal time return.  So essentially, you will lose no fitness on the above schedule.  Now whether you'll be able to "A" race Disney if you wanted to (although you don't, but someone else might read this that might be trying to) is a matter of more than just VO2max as it takes about 8-12 weeks for mitochondrial volume and density to reach a peak within a single training cycle.


----------



## sandam1

I have a question that - while it is technically about my Princess challenge weekend plans - I hope that this group can help me with. Frankly, this thread is more active, more fun and seems to have more people experienced with doing back to back (to back to back) races than the Princess one. 

I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.

What do you think?


----------



## BigEeyore

@DopeyBadger thanks so much! I knew you'd have some wise input! The dates are off - you put 10/21 as the starting date but that was 9 days ago so I guess I will move everything down a week? (so starting next week with the 35%?)  I am still recovering (it's only been 3 days LOL) - did a super easy swim yesterday, and a super easy spin on the bike this morning and my legs are gradually feeling a little better. 
Also - by peak do you mean my weekly mileage that I was doing at the height of MCM training?


----------



## BigEeyore

sandam1 said:


> I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.


I wouldn't do it if it were me - you are going to get almost no sleep at all.  If you stay til midnight at MK, you won't get back to your hotel room until close to 1 all things considered, and you will be needing to get back up in just a couple of hours.  If you then go back and crash and sleep, it could just end up messing up your sleep Saturday night before the half. 
BUT I know there are all stars on this thread who have done similar and survived!


----------



## DopeyBadger

BigEeyore said:


> @DopeyBadger thanks so much! I knew you'd have some wise input! The dates are off - you put 10/21 as the starting date but that was 9 days ago so I guess I will move everything down a week? (so starting next week with the 35%?)  I am still recovering (it's only been 3 days LOL) - did a super easy swim yesterday, and a super easy spin on the bike this morning and my legs are gradually feeling a little better.
> Also - by peak do you mean my weekly mileage that I was doing at the height of MCM training?



Good catch, been a long week.

10/28 - 30 min cap only easy with 2/3 total days
11/4 - 40% Peak from MCM (only easy)
11/11 - 55% Peak from MCM (only Easy)
11/18 - 75% Peak from MCM
11/25 - 50% Peak from MCM
12/2 - 80% Peak from MCM
12/9 - 60% Peak from MCM
12/16 - 85% Peak from MCM
12/23 - Taper
12/30 - Taper
1/6 - Race Week

If you want to take more time off then go ahead.  I normally take off 14 days from all exercise after my marathon to help with the recovery process.  With the short time frame even 7 days isn't terrible either.

Yes, % of peak mileage or duration.  Like if you maxed at 50 miles, then a 50% week would be 25 miles.  So look for weeks in your MCM plan that were similar to those %s and see what you were doing.  But take the intensity down a notch in terms of volume and come back slowly.  So if you were doing 10 miles at M Tempo during a 85% week maybe pull that back to 7-8 miles and make up the difference in that run with more easy mileage.


----------



## Sleepy425

Sleepless Knight said:


> I once saw a guy dressed as Russell from Up at the 2012 Disneyland Half.  We weren't even at mile 4 yet and his scout shirt was drenched and sticking to his body.


We each found a yellow shirt in the style/material that we like to run in (tank for me, t shirt for him), and that is also easy to layer.  I'm not crazy enough to wear an actual collared shirt.


----------



## lhermiston

sandam1 said:


> I have a question that - while it is technically about my Princess challenge weekend plans - I hope that this group can help me with. Frankly, this thread is more active, more fun and seems to have more people experienced with doing back to back (to back to back) races than the Princess one.
> 
> I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.
> 
> What do you think?



I say YOLO.


----------



## hotblooded

sandam1 said:


> I have a question that - while it is technically about my Princess challenge weekend plans - I hope that this group can help me with. Frankly, this thread is more active, more fun and seems to have more people experienced with doing back to back (to back to back) races than the Princess one.
> 
> I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.
> 
> What do you think?


It’s the night before the 10K, so I’d absolutely go for it. Universal really isn’t that far away, so if you leave right at midnight you should be able to get a nap in. Before the half marathon would be a different story.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> I would keep watching. They have been playing with it. The half did open back up yesterday.


Obsessively checking multiple times a day hoping it reopens. But I’m not optimistic and am so disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Obsessively checking multiple times a day hoping it reopens. But I’m not optimistic and am so disappointed.


Everything has still be open through RunDisney travel.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


> Everything has still be open through RunDisney travel.


I wish I could sign up that way but we already have a room.


----------



## sandam1

BigEeyore said:


> I wouldn't do it if it were me - you are going to get almost no sleep at all.



That is what the angel on one shoulder is telling me.



lhermiston said:


> I say YOLO.



And the devil on the other shoulder is telling me this.



hotblooded said:


> It’s the night before the 10K, so I’d absolutely go for it. Universal really isn’t that far away, so if you leave right at midnight you should be able to get a nap in. Before the half marathon would be a different story.



Definitely the night before the half, this would be completely off the table!


----------



## Neon Cactus

sandam1 said:


> I have a question that - while it is technically about my Princess challenge weekend plans - I hope that this group can help me with. Frankly, this thread is more active, more fun and seems to have more people experienced with doing back to back (to back to back) races than the Princess one.
> 
> I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.
> 
> What do you think?



I'd say go for it if you want to.  If you have some down time on Friday earlier in the day, you can always nap to get some rest in and then do the party.  You won't get a lot of sleep in between the party and the 10k, but you can crash afterwards.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

sandam1 said:


> I have a question that - while it is technically about my Princess challenge weekend plans - I hope that this group can help me with. Frankly, this thread is more active, more fun and seems to have more people experienced with doing back to back (to back to back) races than the Princess one.
> 
> I am registered for the 10K (Saturday) and half (Sunday). This is my first challenge and second half marathon. Yesterday, they announced that there is going to be a Villians After Hours at the MK on that Friday night 9 p.m. to midnight. I've been dying to do a MK after hours event. Am I completely crazy to even consider the AH event? To add to the scenario, we are going to be staying at or near Universal so will need to add commute time. I don't haven't any solid plans so Saturday could be a "go back to the hotel and collapse for most of the day" day.
> 
> What do you think?




Well now you have me tempted and mentally adjusting plans 

I hadn't seen this announcement yet. hmmmm what to do...


----------



## dobball23

I noticed that Jan. 13 (day after the Marathon) Magic Kingdom has an After Hours event. Does this event impact Happily Ever After for "normal" park guests? The park is scheduled to close at 8 p.m. that day, with After Hours beginning at 8 p.m.


----------



## michigandergirl

I just read that they gave hummus instead of the cheese in the snack box after the Wine & Dine 5K. The horror!!!! 

I hope they fix this before it's our turn...


----------



## Bree

michigandergirl said:


> I just read that they gave hummus instead of the cheese in the snack box after the Wine & Dine 5K. The horror!!!!
> 
> I hope they fix this before it's our turn...



A volunteer was trying to get us excited about it this morning. The runners weren’t sharing her joy.


----------



## minniegirl19

Can someone explain to me how to upgrade from the full to the goofy challenge.  Now that I saw the medals at the wine and dine expo I have to have it lol


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

@minniegirl19  Goofy is sold out so unfortunately you can’t.


----------



## BigEeyore

michigandergirl said:


> I just read that they gave hummus instead of the cheese in the snack box after the Wine & Dine 5K. The horror!!!!


I know I am in the minority here but I am happy about the change! To be honest I really don't want hummus or fake cheese after a run but I would rather have the hummus for later.


----------



## FFigawi

BigEeyore said:


> I know I am in the minority here but I am happy about the change! To be honest I really don't want hummus or fake cheese after a run but I would rather have the hummus for later.



I definitely don't want the hummus after the race. No hummus in a cup can possibly compare to what you can buy on any street corner over here.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 65 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend. Congrats to everyone who participated in Wine and Dine this weekend.

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I'd like to know have you ever visited another Disney Park? How did it compare to WDW? Are there Disney Parks you haven't visited that you'd like to see?

Realistically, the only other Disney Park I'm likely to see in my lifetime is Disney Land. I think it would be cool to check out the original park. Of course, the international Disney Parks look incredible, as well. I think I'd really like to see how other versions of my favorite attractions - Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain, etc. - look at other parks and see some of the attractions exclusive to the other parks, such as the Matterhorn or Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout. 

At the end of the day, though, I love WDW and won't be disappointed if that's the only Disney Park I ever visit.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  so far just Disneyland.  I lived in CA as a child before my parents' divorce took me to the east coast, and I actually spent two summers working at Disneyland while spending the summer w/ my dad. (I worked in fast food in Fantasyland). Great memories! Disneyland is just a classic - sure it's smaller but that adds to the charm of it.  
I would love to visit one of the international parks sometime - Paris is the most likely to happen, but Tokyo intrigues me.  I have misgivings about China in general but the Shanghai park looks pretty incredible.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: Just Disneyland for me too. We have a local amusement park that people from the surrounding maybe 100-mile radius travel to visit, and DL had that same local park feel a little bit. Of course it was much better than our local park, but something about it had that same cozy feeling. I kind of appreciated that attractions were pretty much right next door to each other, my feet (and my kids were smaller so my kids' feet) were much less tired at the end of the day, you just didn't have to cover as much ground.

The only international park I'm interested in is Tokyo, but it's just too far to travel for me. I live on the east coast and the trip to Hawaii was my limit for any vacation.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I prefer Disneyland for a weekend thanks to its compact size. You can get in everything you want to do without missing much. I like WDW longer stays because it takes more days to hit all the parks and see all the things.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Only Disneyland for me, as well. In my opinion, DLP edges out the MK but I prefer WDW to DL for the overall variety and scope of things to do. DLP just seems to have more character than MK to me, with MK feeling a little “overly planned” for lack of a better term. I’ll also say that I found the food, at least the quick service, to be uniformly better quality at DL, too. I think @FFigawi summed it up very well as DL is better for 2-3 days, but WDW wins for longer trips. 

As for other parks, I wouldn’t mind seeing DLP or Tokyo Disney, but with all the non-Disney options available in those locales, I don’t see taking the time away to visit them.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I'd like to know have you ever visited another Disney Park? How did it compare to WDW? Are there Disney Parks you haven't visited that you'd like to see?


Not yet but hopefully headed to Disneyland next year!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Not yet but hopefully headed to Disneyland next year!



You, Mr. Disney, have never been to Disneyland? Shame!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I grew up about an hour from Disneyland.  We went once per year until I got my drivers license and I jumped when they first started offering the annual pass with parking for $199. I like DL better than MK because of longer Pirates and Small World rides, plus they have Indiana Jones, Alice, Mr Toad, Submarines and Matterhorn.  And longer park hours.  Usually 8 am to midnight or 1 am.  But I love Disney World too.  The resorts have better theming, there are better dining options, Animal Kingdom, EPCOT.  It’s a totally different experience. 

I haven’t been to the others yet but I‘m doing the 36k challenge in Paris next year, so finally.  And it’s good because I’ve always wondered how I’d rationalize spending time at DLP when there’s so much else to see in Paris, so thank you RunDisney!  I’ve heard great things about Tokyo Disney Sea, so I may get there someday.  Knowing me, I’ll probably plan a trip to Tokyo, Shanghai and Hong Kong and hit all of the parks.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> You, Mr. Disney, have never been to Disneyland? Shame!


I know! July 2020 is a safe bet for my first time tho!


----------



## JulieODC

DH and I did DL a few years ago for the Tinkerbell half....but I’d like to go back with the kids.

Otherwise, DL Paris is on my list!


----------



## hotblooded

SAFD: I’ve been to every park, thanks to airline employee benefits. 

Disneyland Resort is the best of them all, in my opinion. The parks are smaller, yet jam-packed with most of the best attractions from all four parks in WDW. Park-hopping via a short walk makes for a seamless visit. I love being able to walk to the parks as an off-site guest, and I took advantage of walking to the race start when Run Disney still operated there. 

I visit WDW roughly once per year for marathon weekend, and a seasonal event every few years. Run Disney has made it worth repeat visits and I enjoy the on-site experience: no driving, and less stress overall. The new availability of plant-based menu options  all over the resort has been INCREDIBLE. 

Tokyo is my favorite international resort overall, with immaculate parks and excellent guest service. The excitement among guests is palpable and was truly lovely to experience. I loved how everyone stayed seated for parades, shows, and fireworks in order to improve the experience for all. Tokyo Disneyland had an amazing Christmas parade for day guests and didn’t hide it behind a hard ticket event, so that was a major plus. Trains from central Tokyo were nice and efficient. 

I enjoyed the atmosphere of the DLP races during their inaugural year, but I was underwhelmed by Walt Disney Studios Park. It was a lot of emptiness plus four awesome rides: Crush’s Coaster, ToT, RnRC, and Ratatouille. I’ve heard there will be a lot of construction and improvements leading up to the 2024 Olympics in Paris, so hopefully that will be addressed. I didn’t like the prevalence of smoking in the parks, but transit from Paris was good. 

Hong Kong Disneyland was small but charming. It was pretty funny being singled out during the English versions of certain attractions, which was unique for me because I blend in at US/FR parks. I went as a day trip from HK and didn’t spend much time there, but I preferred it to Shanghai based on queuing experiences. 

Shanghai Disneyland was visually amazing, and I loved the Tron coaster. However, despite some old favorite attractions, the park felt like a theme park with a Disney overlay, rather than a true Disney park. I had a fun experience on the obstacle course within the parks, but halfway through started second-guessing my decision to take some of the more daring paths. I have travel insurance but I don’t have full confidence in the safety precautions of a park operated by a company other than Disney. Trains from central Shanghai were fast but crowded, in my experience.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Outside of the 4 WDW parks, we've done Disneyland and Disneyland Paris now.  We really enjoyed Disneyland and California Adventure and really sad that the races there are gone as its hard to justify a trip to Southern California otherwise since we've been there a few times now.  It was also nice when I worked at my last company & the division was headquartered in Orange County so I totally went to Disneyland a couple times during one week long work trip in the evenings.  

There were things I really liked about Disneyland Paris/Walt Disney Studio Park but I'm good never going back there again.  When we were there, they had just started the new creepy overlays for Tower of Terror and that really was cool.  I think they have the best Space Mountain out of the three parks I've been to.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: Never been to any parks other than WDW. Not sure if the opportunity will present itself or not. I’d love to see each of the other parks worldwide, but none of them are must-do.


----------



## steph0808

I've never been to any other disney parks besides WDW. I do hope to hit Disneyland in the next few years. 

I could have done Paris a few years ago (ok, 7), but we only had two or three days and did Paris, Versailles, and Normandy instead. After DL, I have the most chance of doing Paris because I will definitely be back to Europe because London is my heart city.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Other than WDW, I have only been to Disneyland, but will be traveling to Japan this summer.  We will only have time to hit one park while we are there (traveling with family who are not Disney fans), so pretty sure we will probably go with Disney Sea.

I grew up with WDW and thought it would always be my absolute favorite, but I have really enjoyed my two trips to Disneyland.  The history, the size, the lack of time spent on Disney transportation and the overall NOT having to plan every moment weeks and months in advance are big pluses for me.


----------



## DIS-OH

Disneyland in 2012 when I went Coast-to-Coast!   

I remember feeling disoriented because the familiar landmarks were in the wrong places! 

I loved the 1/2 course at DL and treasure my C2C medal.

(and happy to have real life calm down so I can be back here more!  I judge High School marching band competitions, which has had me all over the state for the past eight Saturdays.  I was off this weekend but am judging our State Finals next weekend.  In addition, I’ve been filling in as the color guard director for the school where I work; the director had a kidney transplant in mid-September.  And regular job had been busy...launching the school district’s new website tomorrow...I now know more about website development than I ever wanted to!)


----------



## Abbie485

I know that the Half Marathon ends right outside of  the Epcot main entrance. We are going to be staying at Beach Club. Instead of taking one of the buses back to the resort, could we walk through Epcot to the International Gateway to get back to Beach Club? (Yes, we will have a park ticket for the day and I guess this would be assuming we wait around until Epcot opens for the day at 9am). Thank you in advance!


----------



## DIS-OH

Abbie485 said:


> I know that the Half Marathon ends right outside of  the Epcot main entrance. We are going to be staying at Beach Club. Instead of taking one of the buses back to the resort, could we walk through Epcot to the International Gateway to get back to Beach Club? (Yes, we will have a park ticket for the day and I guess this would be assuming we wait around until Epcot opens for the day at 9am). Thank you in advance!



We’ve done just that in the past!   It’s a long-ish walk, but fun!


----------



## pluto377

I've been to Disneyland and to Paris.  But both were a long time ago and I don't remember much.  I'm hoping to take my kids to Disneyland one of these days.  They're not quite ready for the 6 hour flight though.


----------



## flav

SAFD: We were in Disneyland and Disney California Adventure this August! We loved the compactness of it, the possibility to ParkHop or to go get a shirt at our offsite hotel by walking 10 minutes max. We also liked the night shows a lot. Fantasmic seemed better even if we were seated on the ground. World of Color was amazing. Also, meeting Marvel and Pixar characters was a nice change. Some of the rides are better (Hyperspace Mountain!) and the QS were good too. We ended up liking MaxPass a lot more than FastPass

Very different from Disney World which we know well.

Maybe Disney Tokyo/ Disney Sea one day.

Right now, I am so irritated with Disney World that I will be taking down my Mickey pictures at the office tomorrow. We had a terrible customer experience recently. I am completely deflated with regards to our January trip. Sorry for venting.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I grew up in California and have actually been to Disneyland and California Adventure much more than I have been to WDW.  Years ago I got to go to Disneyland Paris, but that is the only international park I have visited.  Disneyland will always be my favorite, just so many memories.  I remember the first time I went to WDW in 2009 and was just flabbergasted by the size and scope.  So I totally get it when people say WDW is the best park; it is fantastic! But Walt Disney built Disneyland and I feel like his presence remains in that park.  I need to go back it has been too long!


----------



## steph0808

flav said:


> Right now, I am so irritated with Disney World that I will be taking down my Mickey pictures at the office tomorrow. We had a terrible customer experience recently. I am completely deflated with regards to our January trip. Sorry for venting.



I'm sorry - I hope the January trip restores your faith in all things Disney.


----------



## apdebord

SAFD: Outside of WDW, I’ve only been to Disneyland Paris. We did both parks in 1 day while on a 2-week European vacation in 2012. It was a super crowded Saturday so it really wasn’t fun and often uncomfortable. We only did the Lights Motor Action show and rode Pirates as those lines ate up most of the day. I don’t think we were able to get any FastPasses.  After watching some vlogs, I’d like to go back and actually stay on property and plan it out better.

I also need to get out to California someday...


----------



## sandam1

MermaidLagoonResident said:


> Well now you have me tempted and mentally adjusting plans
> 
> I hadn't seen this announcement yet. hmmmm what to do...



Uh-oh! Have I contributed to the delinquency of another runner? 

Anyway, it turns out that Disney released some regular (i.e. not villains) MK after hours dates which includes the Monday night after the Princess races. This is a MUCH better idea since it a) won't require staying out until midnight and then getting up a couple of hours later to run a 10K and b) in the past, the villains after hours were reported to be more crowded than the regular ones. Assuming that Disney doesn't add anything else (HS after-hours, maybe?), I'm set. But thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## The Expert

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 65 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend. Congrats to everyone who participated in Wine and Dine this weekend.
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I'd like to know have you ever visited another Disney Park? How did it compare to WDW? Are there Disney Parks you haven't visited that you'd like to see?



I've visited every park in the world more than once! For our 25th anniversary this past May, my husband and I did every single one of them in one epic trip around the world. It was amazing.

A few observations:

Paris: Best castle, best Haunted Mansion (Phantom Manor), weirdest shows, worst resorts
Tokyo: Best Fantasyland ride (Pooh's Hunny Hunt), best snacks, best people watching, most polite fellow guests, fanciest resorts. DisneySea is THE best themed park in the world. Bonus: they love Oswald!
Hong Kong: Cutest park, best Thunder Mountain (Grizzly Gulch), most fun SEA ride (Mystic Manor), best international cast members
Shanghai: Best overall rides (Pirates, Tron), easiest ticket and FP system (all app based), prettiest hotel (SHDL Hotel), worst trained cast members (well intentioned but clueless)
Anaheim: Best history, best walkability, best US cast members, best Fantasmic, worst lines, worst locals


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Nope, and nope! The main selling point of WDW to me is that it's close:  2 hours in the car and I'm there. I'd never be able to afford WDW visits if I didn't live where I do, and when I can afford to travel elsewhere, there are a gazillion other places I'd rather go than another Disney park.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: My dd and I are DL AP holders and try to go several times a month. Originally WDW was our most frequented park as we lived on the East Coast and could get there once a year. Since moving to the LA area we don't make it as often.

WDW - best US park for long trips - so many options of things to do.
DL - best for weekend/day trips. (My dd misses the race weekends here tremendously!)

We have also been to Disneyland Paris and Love that castle!! I am a huge maleficent fan so I loved being able to see in her in lair under the castle in dragon form. Hate the smoking there as I have asthma issue. I am hoping to be able to get DD to DLP for their half marathon now that she's old enough to run it (you have to be 18) so she can get her castle to chateau. Luckily she ran Star Wars, Princess and Tink halves the last year they had the DL runs so she does have both the blue and pink coast to coast medals. No matter what she says I don't ever really believe her when she says if she gets that (castle to chateau) and Dopey her collection would be complete, lol.

My goal is to eventually get to the other three parks at some point.


----------



## drew808

minniegirl19 said:


> Can someone explain to me how to upgrade from the full to the goofy challenge.  Now that I saw the medals at the wine and dine expo I have to have it lol


Goofy is sold out, but Dopey is still open and you'd get all 6 medals that way! I transferred from the half to Goofy and had to use the contact form to figure out to do it. The response was this:

We are pleased to share that you can now transfer your registration to a different race within the same event weekend on our website. Simply visit your runDisney Dashboard, click on "My Registrations," then select “Edit Registration” for the event you would like to update.

To proceed with your transfer, select “Registration Options” then “Switch Categories.” Choose an available race category on the pop-up window, keeping in mind that options are subject to availability. The system will provide you with an amount due, consisting of the price difference between your current and new registration and a $45 transfer fee. After you have updated the necessary fields, please select “Switch and Pay” to finalize your changes.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: I have been to Disneyland around 5 times since my first visit in 1974.  Most of those in the last 5 years.  Loved the races there, even if the courses were not always beautiful.  Love both the Grand Californian and the Disneyland Hotel.  The Grand is spectacular with its craftsman style but the Disneyland hotel "feels" like Disneyland more to me.  I love all of the classic rides in DL.  Cars land and World of Color in DCA are amazing.

We have done Disneyland Paris once for the inaugural "Semi-Marathon" and will be back in 2020.  We were unable to do much of the parks due to traveling with a big group.  Planning at least two full days in the parks this time.  Found the food to be disappointing in comparison to everything else we ate in Paris and Normandy.

WDW is my happy place to visit with my wife.  We both work too hard and long in the real world.  We get off the plane and onto Magical Express and forget about everything but fun until we leave.  There are not many more things I would rather do than run around World Showcase with her at the end of a race. My heart is full and all is right in the world for a few magical minutes.


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD: I went to Disneyland Paris once when I lived in Belgium. It was a day trip and I don't remember a lot except the signs being in French. I can't even tell you what rides we rode. I know we ate at Planet Hollywood. Haha. I would love to go back though. 
Disneyland will always and forever be my favorite park. WDW is just so big and these trips give me massive anxiety as a person with really awful time management skills. 

P.S. Can someone who knows anyone tell them to open up Goofy registration again please? Thanks.


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> P.S. Can someone who knows anyone tell them to open up Goofy registration again please? Thanks.


What?!? Changed your mind already? lol


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> What?!? Changed your mind already? lol


If it opened up today I would probably sign up. 
Tomorrow I could feel completely different.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> If it opened up today I would probably sign up.
> Tomorrow I could feel completely different.



Yeah, tomorrow could see you signing up for Dopey


----------



## jennamfeo

FFigawi said:


> Yeah, tomorrow could see you signing up for Dopey


I feel like at this point my only options are DATW only or Dopey. And neither of those sound like 100% what I want to do.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like at this point my only options are DATW only or Dopey. And neither of those sound like 100% what I want to do.


Fingers crossed for goofy to open up


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like at this point my only options are DATW only or Dopey. And neither of those sound like 100% what I want to do.



Yo.


----------



## camaker

jennamfeo said:


> I feel like at this point my only options are DATW only or Dopey. And neither of those sound like 100% what I want to do.



Or, you could sign up for Dopey and be prepared for all eventualities.  Run Dopey if you feel like it.  Just run the Goofy races if you decide that's better, instead...


----------



## mjcorral

SAFD: I live about 10 minutes away from DL. January will be my 5th trip to WDW, so it is still relatively new to me compared to DL. Ultimately I would like to visit all of the parks, but I think Tokyo would be the next on the list. I think because it appears to be to so different from the American parks.

On a side note, has anyone tried a Complete Cookie as their pre-run breakfast?


----------



## jennamfeo

camaker said:


> Or, you could sign up for Dopey and be prepared for all eventualities.  Run Dopey if you feel like it.  Just run the Goofy races if you decide that's better, instead...


If I am paying for Dopey, I am running all the races. Even if I get fired for not having enough PTO to be there. Which is really one of the big things holding me back. And also running Marathons is stupid.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> And also running Marathons is stupid.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


>


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I saw a location marked "massage" on the post-race map in previous years' MW guides.  Anybody gotten a massage post-race?  Do they do them only after the marathon?  How much, and was it worth it?
Thanks!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I'd like to know have you ever visited another Disney Park? How did it compare to WDW? Are there Disney Parks you haven't visited that you'd like to see?


I grew up going to Disneyland so it's home as it were.  Because the Disneyland Resort and the Walt Disney World Resort are very different experiences, I can't really compare them.  For the resort experience, I like WDW better.  But my very favorite theme park in the entire world hands down is Disneyland.  


Baloo in MI said:


> So I totally get it when people say WDW is the best park; it is fantastic! But Walt Disney built Disneyland and I feel like his presence remains in that park. I need to go back it has been too long!


There is a charm and intimacy to Disneyland that no other Disney theme park has.  They're not wrong to refer to Disneyland as _Walt Disney's_ Magic Kingdom.


drew808 said:


> Goofy is sold out, but Dopey is still open and you'd get all 6 medals that way!


While there may be valid reasons to skip Dopey (work, PTO, et all), I know from my own experience that if you can run the marathon, you can run Dopey.


----------



## hotblooded

mjcorral said:


> SAFD: I live about 10 minutes away from DL. January will be my 5th trip to WDW, so it is still relatively new to me compared to DL. Ultimately I would like to visit all of the parks, but I think Tokyo would be the next on the list. I think because it appears to be to so different from the American parks.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone tried a Complete Cookie as their pre-run breakfast?


I have! They’re dry so plan to have it with your choice of tea/coffee.


----------



## SarahDisney

jennamfeo said:


> And also running Marathons is stupid.



Truer words have never been typed.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> If I am paying for Dopey, I am running all the races. Even if I get fired for not having enough PTO to be there. Which is really one of the big things holding me back. *And also running Marathons is stupid.*



Which is why the marathon during Dopey isn’t really running. It’s a 6+ hour walk and jog while getting your picture taken, drinking, goofing off with friends, and riding rides.


----------



## Princess KP

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I saw a location marked "massage" on the post-race map in previous years' MW guides.  Anybody gotten a massage post-race?  Do they do them only after the marathon?  How much, and was it worth it?
> Thanks!


I believe it’s only offered after the marathon. I got one in 2018 and it was $20 for 20 minutes back then, cash only. It was busy and there was a bit of a wait to get the massage.


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: Been to Disneyland right after 99/00 New Years Eve. It was packed, I was shocked and did not want to visit another Disney Park EVER.
Anyways, around 2011 (?) we did a Florida Trip and got lost in WDW, since then we are hooked and came back so often. The same Year, we visited DLP. It was another shock compared to WDW. But it got better over the Years. DLP is a five hour drive for us, so we got APs and fall in love with this Park. But WDW is still better and we try to come as often as we can. Got our second AP this year for WDW, just before the increase the prices.

But, tbh, I feel like, after 2020s Castle2Chateau Challenge, I need a break from Disney. There is so much going wrong at the moment.


----------



## IamTrike

I just realized Disney will be my 19th Marathon.  I am really debating signing up for another Marathon so that it will do my 20th Marathon at Disney in 2020.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

IamTrike said:


> I just realized Disney will be my 19th Marathon.  I am really debating signing up for another Marathon so that it will do my 20th Marathon at Disney in 2020.


I think you must.


----------



## camaker

IamTrike said:


> I just realized Disney will be my 19th Marathon.  I am really debating signing up for another Marathon so that it will do my 20th Marathon at Disney in 2020.



Come down to Space Coast.  Mostly flat, nicely themed and well placed for recovery from NYC and rest before Disney!


----------



## mjcorral

hotblooded said:


> I have! They’re dry so plan to have it with your choice of tea/coffee.


True, they are dry. Thanks!


----------



## rdiver

Is International Gateway entrance open to guests entering Epcot during the Full Marathon? There are 4 of us running and 4 cheering us on, and we are all staying between CBR and Pop. 

Trying to strategize a plan for the non-runners for the day, and wondering if it's worth it for them to take the Skyliner to IG.


----------



## rteetz

rdiver said:


> Is International Gateway entrance open to guests entering Epcot during the Full Marathon? There are 4 of us running and 4 cheering us on, and we are all staying between CBR and Pop.
> 
> Trying to strategize a plan for the non-runners for the day, and wondering if it's worth it for them to take the Skyliner to IG.


It should be but it will be crowded with the race likely running through there.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: The only other park I’ve been to is Tokyo Disneyland in 2004. I don’t remember a whole lot about it and can’t find my pics. I remember eating Japanese Curry for the first time at one of the quick serve places though. 

I’m in the marathons are stupid frame of mind right now. I’m sure I’ll be fine by race weekend. I came home from Wine & Dine with another stupid cold so that’s probably not helping.


----------



## kirstie101

I’ve only been to DL and DCA so I can’t chime in on this one. I’m very much looking forward to checking out WDW! Hoping to hit all the parks but Hollywood Studios might not happen. It’ll depend how I’m feeling.
Add me to Team Marathons are Stupid! At least that’s my current conclusion after my 17 miler.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

This will be my daughters third marathon (first Dopey). After she signed up to run another one in spring of 2020 I sent her a meme that said "Do people who run Marathons know they don't have to" - because I really think they don't. She too agrees that running marathons is stupid and hates the other one she signed up for because she already knows the course. Naturally I had to point out that she didn't have to do it but all that earned me was an eye roll, lol.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I'm also in the camp of questioning my life decisions as to why I signed up for another marathon.  Especially because this time I knew what I was getting myself into.  Maybe this will help me get all my negative thoughts out of my mind now so they're gone come race day.


----------



## lhermiston

Of course marathons are stupid. Isn’t that the whole point?

No good story ever starts with, “So I was sitting there, making smart and reasonable decisions...”


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Of course marathons are stupid. Isn’t that the whole point?
> 
> No good story ever starts with, “So I was sitting there, making smart and reasonable decisions...”


I was waiting for someone to come in and say "DUH". I knew it would be you. Hahahaha.


----------



## steph0808

Marathons are stupid - but I feel strangely re-energized after mine on Sunday and am ready to get back at it! I really think the positive attitude helped (and I'm not a positive person usually!). 

Come see me Friday after I attempt my first post-marathon run. My spirits might be dampened then...


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> I was waiting for someone to come in and say "DUH". I knew it would be you. Hahahaha.



If the glove fits...

I’m looking forward to a long weekend of bad decisions with all of you. 

https://media1.tenor.com/images/7fdf9b20e0e5304e77bb8e6efa6a50a8/tenor.gif?itemid=5011369


----------



## Mickey Momma

So since my return to training took a bit longer than anticipated, I need to revamp my long run expectations - no way the 16 miles I had originally scheduled for Friday is happening.  For those you running the marathon, what distance do you have down for this weekend?  (I really hope it’s not 16. )

ETA: I would like to join Team Marathons Are Stupid.


----------



## lhermiston

Mickey Momma said:


> So since my return to training took a bit longer than anticipated, I need to revamp my long run expectations - no way the 16 miles I had originally scheduled for Friday is happening.  For those you running the marathon, what distance do you have down for this weekend?  (I really hope it’s not 16. )
> 
> ETA: I would like to join Team Marathons Are Stupid.



I think 14. I top out at 17.


----------



## steph0808

I just topped out at 17 for my marathon on sunday. For disney, I'm topping out at 12. 

Last time I did the same November/Disney marathon combo, I think I topped out at 16/14.


----------



## flav

Mickey Momma said:


> So since my return to training took a bit longer than anticipated, I need to revamp my long run expectations - no way the 16 miles I had originally scheduled for Friday is happening.  For those you running the marathon, what distance do you have down for this weekend?  (I really hope it’s not 16. )
> 
> ETA: I would like to join Team Marathons Are Stupid.


My plan calls for a 100 minutes long run this weekend.


----------



## camaker

Mickey Momma said:


> So since my return to training took a bit longer than anticipated, I need to revamp my long run expectations - no way the 16 miles I had originally scheduled for Friday is happening.  For those you running the marathon, what distance do you have down for this weekend?  (I really hope it’s not 16. )
> 
> ETA: I would like to join Team Marathons Are Stupid.



Ha!  I’ve got 16 on the schedule for this weekend!  Full disclosure, it’s the max run on my plan and my marathon is in less than a month.


----------



## FFigawi

I’ve got a sprint tri on Friday and a 1-hour sea swim on Saturday as my schedule this weekend.


----------



## JulieODC

I’ve got 3-4 on Friday, 6 on Saturday, and 10 on Sunday (and 3-4 on Monday).


----------



## MissLiss279

I’ve got 9 and 11 on my schedule, but I also have another marathon in just over two weeks.


----------



## BigEeyore

I am supposed to be doing 7 on Saturday and 17 on Sunday (I am running Goofy) - but because "marathons are stupid" I am still recovering from running MCM last weekend.  No big injuries thankfully, but my legs aren't 100% yet and of course I came down with the crud a few days after the race as well.  So now I am on a modified training plan thanks to DopeyBadger's insight!


----------



## Dopey 2020

I have an easy paced 6 mile run this weekend to recover after W&D then a 9/20 sat/sun next weekend


----------



## DopeyBadger

Saturday I've got 30 min on the bike and then 20 min of easy running.  Sunday I have my "A" half marathon of the training plan and fitness test prior to Disney.  If the weather holds (no snow/ice), then I really want to see something in the 1:2X:XX area to have confidence in my Disney goal.

My peak weekend is 12/21 and 12/22.

Saturday - 6 hrs indoor cycling at Ironman bike pace (~90-93 miles based on my chainring in ERG mode) + 45 min (5.3 miles) of easy evening running
Sunday - 3 hrs running at LR pace w/ fast finish (~23.5 miles) + 47 min of 80 Day Obsession Cardio Flow (cardio + yoga) in the evening


----------



## PrincessV

Mickey Momma said:


> For those you running the marathon, what distance do you have down for this weekend?  (I really hope it’s not 16. )


Sorry - 16 for me, lol! Actually, I'm doing Dopey training, so it's a 3/8/16 b2b2b weekend.

I tend to join Team Marathons Are Stupid around mile 17-18, but am ready to sign up for another at mile 25.


----------



## jmasgat

All races now sold out. I've decided to go either package or charity.  Refuse to train for this marathon and not run it.  My group-rate room at Pop may cause me a problem if I have to cancel, but I'll worry about that another day!


----------



## jennamfeo

I am holding on hope to that @rteetz has given me that some races will open up again.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I am holding on hope to that @rteetz has given me that some races will open up again.


This is all really weird.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> This is all really weird.


Don't you have the stats for when things sold out in previous years?


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Don't you have the stats for when things sold out in previous years?


Not exact dates but I know last year nothing sold out except 5K and 10K. Goofy sold around 1700 bibs I believe. I have finisher numbers for each year.


----------



## rteetz

It is a Goofy anniversary year but Goofy had 845 finishers last year. That 6071 number includes Dopey. I don't see how Dopey could've outsold 2018 this year. 

The full has roughly 12000 finishers last year. No way they sold over 2018 for that either. 

I could see the half being closer to the 2019 number but still not a sold out type number. 

My best guess is they are waiting for charity and TA bibs to come back and/or they made these races smaller. 

Now the worry with smaller races means smaller corrals which leads to less time for character and/or rides.


----------



## FFigawi

jennamfeo said:


> I am holding on hope to that @rteetz has given me that some races will open up again.



You really only need one (*cough* Goofy *cough*) to open up, right?


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> You really only need one (*cough* Goofy *cough*) to open up, right?



Two would be nice.


----------



## Princess KP

jennamfeo said:


> I am holding on hope to that @rteetz has given me that some races will open up again.





croach said:


> Two would be nice.


Why didn't you register when I sent you the promo codes??


----------



## jmasgat

The thing with late bib availability is the whole corral situation.  Wasn't it the case for one of the events that they opened up lat minute availability, but you were absolutely dumped in the last corral and it was made very clear you couldn't move up?  That would be a no go for me.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Why didn't you register when I sent you the promo codes??


Exactly, Karen is always looking out for us.


----------



## jennamfeo

Princess KP said:


> Why didn't you register when I sent you the promo codes??


I couldn't locate my money tree at the time.


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> The thing with late bib availability is the whole corral situation.  Wasn't it the case for one of the events that they opened up lat minute availability, but you were absolutely dumped in the last corral and it was made very clear you couldn't move up?  That would be a no go for me.


That was if you signed up at the expo I believe.


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> The thing with late bib availability is the whole corral situation.  Wasn't it the case for one of the events that they opened up lat minute availability, but you were absolutely dumped in the last corral and it was made very clear you couldn't move up?  That would be a no go for me.


No you wouldn't be placed in the last corral but you had to enter your POT when you registered. You can't go back in to do it. You can also use a more recent race. It didn't have to be before that October date they posted on the site.


----------



## croach

Princess KP said:


> Why didn't you register when I sent you the promo codes??



It's a question I ask myself every day.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> The thing with late bib availability is the whole corral situation.  Wasn't it the case for one of the events that they opened up lat minute availability, but you were absolutely dumped in the last corral and it was made very clear you couldn't move up?  That would be a no go for me.





Princess KP said:


> No you wouldn't be placed in the last corral but you had to enter your POT when you registered. You can't go back in to do it. You can also use a more recent race. It didn't have to be before that October date they posted on the site.



Actually, the situation being referred to was Star Wars Rival Run this year, I believe.  They had a lot of unsold bibs as the race weekend approached so they offered special late registration a week or two in advance and at the Expo with the express restriction that you would not be able to enter proof of time and would automatically be placed in the last corral.  It was a special situation, not the usual registration after the proof of time deadline when you do, in fact, get a one time opportunity to enter a PoT during registration.


----------



## lhermiston

Fingers crossed everyone who wants to get in is able to do so.


----------



## Neon Cactus

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450963
> 
> It is a Goofy anniversary year but Goofy had 845 finishers last year. That 6071 number includes Dopey. I don't see how Dopey could've outsold 2018 this year.
> 
> The full has roughly 12000 finishers last year. No way they sold over 2018 for that either.
> 
> I could see the half being closer to the 2019 number but still not a sold out type number.
> 
> My best guess is they are waiting for charity and TA bibs to come back and/or they made these races smaller.
> 
> Now the worry with smaller races means smaller corrals which leads to less time for character and/or rides.



How was the field at W&D this year?  Would they also have made those races smaller if it was due to the construction?


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> How was the field at W&D this year?  Would they also have made those races smaller if it was due to the construction?


Wine and dine participation actually went up after a few years of decline.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m as perplexed as everyone else about the sellouts. It seems illogical that they could have reached capacity on the longer races/challenges if capacity is the same as in previous years. At the same time, there’s no logical reason to be listing the races as sold out if they aren’t.

I know we’ve theorized that they could be opening and closing registrations as a means to artificially drive demand, but that’s a really strange tactic, and a pretty difficult one to evaluate effectiveness, if it’s what they’re actually doing.

I guess I’m leaning towards the belief that the Epcot construction (primary factor among others) may have influenced them to lower capacity this year.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

It’s been a long time since I’ve posted but I had so much fun at W&D I thought I’d join in for marathon. I’m running the 10k and half and will be cheering on the marathon from BW.


----------



## drummerwife

The perils of focusing on training. You forget your FP+ day was yesterday!


----------



## rteetz

drummerwife said:


> The perils of focusing on training. You forget your FP+ day was yesterday!


That’s for the reminder I almost forgot! Mine isn’t until Saturday.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

rteetz said:


> That’s for the reminder I almost forgot! Mine isn’t until Saturday.



Ditto here.

Now to decide if we want to spring for the LE MW MB


----------



## Neon Cactus

drummerwife said:


> The perils of focusing on training. You forget your FP+ day was yesterday!



Mine is tomorrow!  Alarm is already set.


----------



## lhermiston

Splash Mountain is closed Jan. 6-Feb. 22.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Splash Mountain is closed Jan. 6-Feb. 22.


Just learned about this? Test Track closes around then too.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Just learned about this? Test Track closes around then too.



I think I knew about Test Track. Not too heartbroken over that one, tbh. Just found out about Splash. It wasn't on the refurb schedule a week or two ago when I started putting together touring plans.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I think I knew about Test Track. Not too heartbroken over that one, tbh. Just found out about Splash. It wasn't on the refurb schedule a week or two ago when I started putting together touring plans.


You could just follow the thread in my signature


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> If the weather holds (no snow/ice), then I really want to see something in the 1:2X:XX area to have confidence in my Disney goal.


My Back to the Future guess has a chance then?  Excellent.  


PrincessV said:


> I tend to join Team Marathons Are Stupid around mile 17-18, but am ready to sign up for another at mile 25.


I think that's about what happened to me this year.  I went from finding the smallest things to keep me going (irrationally and insanely, overly excited just to see spires of Batuu before DHS) to feeling like I was flying around World Showcase and actually sort of singing to "Let's Go Fly a Kite" over the Epcot PA system.


Barca33Runner said:


> I guess I’m leaning towards the belief that the Epcot construction (primary factor among others) may have influenced them to lower capacity this year.


That's the one that makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Mickey Momma

Thanks all for the replies! I consulted with one Mr. Higdon and adjusted my LRs accordingly.  Going to start with a two hour run tomorrow and start ramping up a bit more conservatively than I did my last training cycle.


----------



## steph0808

Splash Mountain always seems to be closed around Marathon weekend! I think I have gotten to ride it once in the three times I have been that weekend. Test track closes on Monday after the marathon.


----------



## PCFriar80

jennamfeo said:


> I couldn't locate my money tree at the time.


We have a few Dollar Trees here in CT, but unfortunately most of the *leaves *have fallen.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> You could just follow the thread in my signature


Signatures don’t show up on mobile.......


----------



## mr incredibleS1

rteetz said:


> Just learned about this? Test Track closes around then too.


I just scheduled our Fast Pass+ for our trip today and got Test Track on Wednesday the 8th.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> Signatures don’t show up on mobile.......


Turn your phone.


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I just scheduled our Fast Pass+ for our trip today and got Test Track on Wednesday the 8th.


I think it closes the 13th or something like that.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> Turn your phone.


I did not know this!


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Turn your phone.


Oof hard pass. I have rotate turned off.


----------



## FFigawi

MommaoffherRocker said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve posted but I had so much fun at W&D I thought I’d join in for marathon. I’m running the 10k and half and *will be cheering on the marathon from BW.*



Complete with booze?


----------



## pluto377

Bummed about splash being closed.  I won't get to ride it on either trip this year because I'm going in early Feb with the fam.  My 6 yo will definitely be upset as he's finally tall enough to ride.  Ah well, must plan better next year.


----------



## jeremy1002

This is my first back to back to back weekend for Dopey training.  2-7-17 starting today, coming off running the W&D way faster than I should have. (vomit emoji)


----------



## jmasgat

Wow. Just spoke with a Disney travel agent acquaintance and RD travel is sold out of all bibs except 10k!


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> Wow. Just spoke with a Disney travel agent acquaintance and RD travel is sold out of all bibs except 10k!


Which makes 0 sense because 10K is the most popular distance.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> Which makes 0 sense because 10K is the most popular distance.


have you seen the medal?


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> have you seen the medal?


That shouldn’t matter. You can’t buy the 10K online anyways and haven’t for sometime. It’s only through runDisney travel.

I have an extremely hard time believing the other races are sold out in the numbers we have seen from previous years. They had to have lowered the field if they are actually sold out.


----------



## PrincessV

I've got two theories going:

1. They just plain reduced the size of the fields across the board. While, yes, this would mean less revenue, it also means they could lower staffing and purchase of supplies, so it may either be a wash or better bottom line.
2. They reduced the fields for Dopey and Goofy rather than wait to break up challenges to re-open 5K and 10K slots later, but overall numbers will hold the same. The hitch with that theory is it assumes the half and full can sell out on their own... and that's a pretty rare event.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> I've got two theories going:
> 
> 1. They just plain reduced the size of the fields across the board. While, yes, this would mean less revenue, it also means they could lower staffing and purchase of supplies, so it may either be a wash or better bottom line.
> 2. They reduced the fields for Dopey and Goofy rather than wait to break up challenges to re-open 5K and 10K slots later, but overall numbers will hold the same. The hitch with that theory is it assumes the half and full can sell out on their own... and that's a pretty rare event.


For 2, the half would be more likely to sell out than the full. Even 2018 wasn’t the peak year for the marathon 2013 was. I still think we see some spots open back up around thanksgiving.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

FFigawi said:


> Complete with booze?


I might be able to work something out for my Dis friends


----------



## rteetz

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I might be able to work something out for my Dis friends


That would be awesome since we can’t get a @mrsg00fy hug this year with her running this time.


----------



## Princess KP

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I might be able to work something out for my Dis friends


Just don't get chased off by the Disney police.


----------



## StarGirl11

Currently trying to get to the IT Department at WDW because the website still refuses to acknowledge my AP as a valid ticket to make my fastpasses for the trip.

This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact this is the *second year in a row *where the system has done this to me. At least I'm not doing it at Disneyland this year I guess....

This wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that the current wait time for the phone is *over 60 minutes. *

Did I miss something? Why is the wait time for the phone line over 60 minutes? Why is it so freaking long, what apparently got released?

Oh and I might have to do this _*again *_next week for my Dec trip since I probably won't get lucky with my account and making fastpasses.

ETA: Eighty minutes. I spent *eighty minutes *on hold and then the system punted me to the survey. Back on hold but I will have spend an hour and a half on hold just trying to book a FP thanks to an issue that’s been around for over a year.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Princess KP said:


> Just don't get chased off by the Disney police.


I guess I’ll just have to get creative. Maybe I’ll bring some cheese and Oreos too


----------



## croach

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I guess I’ll just have to get creative. Maybe I’ll bring some cheese and Oreos too



Some of us might be available to run interference for you. 

Or maybe drink all the drinks. Whichever.


----------



## rteetz

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I guess I’ll just have to get creative. Maybe I’ll bring some cheese and Oreos too


Uh yes please!


----------



## BigEeyore

Speculating if there is any correlation to the 5am start time for the marathon with the apparent decreased field size - it would seem that Disney wants us out the parks earlier, and reducing the total # of runners would help that happen. 

FWIW - last year I decided I wanted to do the *sold out* W&D race sometime in the middle of  the summer and I was able to get a bib from a TA.  Had to get a hotel w/ it through them but the price was the same as booking direct thru Disney.  They waived the ticket requirement since I had an AP.  Hope those of you who missed out get to sign up!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BigEeyore said:


> Speculating if there is any correlation to the 5am start time for the marathon with the apparent decreased field size - it would seem that Disney wants us out the parks earlier, and reducing the total # of runners would help that happen.


It makes sense to clear the parks earlier.  That means less disruption to regular guests and possibly hoping that more runners get into the parks earlier in order to spend more money in celebration of their accomplishment.  In making my FP+ this morning for marathon weekend, I had to make selections based on when I realistically will make it into the parks after the half, but especially after the marathon.  

And honestly, I think starting the marathon earlier is not a bad thing.  I'm already awake at way too early in the morning that day anyways and this gives me more cushion to make a post 3:00pm ADR.


----------



## lhermiston

I’m trying to work through why RD would reduce capacity unless there is a physical constraint. Barring that, Disney wouldn’t artificially reduce capacity. If you can sell the bibs, sell the bibs. 

It seems like this time last year we were all talking about waiting until the last minute because registration kept getting cheaper. But making 75% on a bib late in the year still makes more sense than making 0% on a bib. 

There has to be a more physical reason for the apparent reduction. I won’t be surprised if we see a reconfigured start with fewer and larger corrals.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I’m trying to work through why RD would reduce capacity unless there is a physical constraint. Barring that, Disney wouldn’t artificially reduce capacity. If you can sell the bibs, sell the bibs.
> 
> It seems like this time last year we were all talking about waiting until the last minute because registration kept getting cheaper. But making 75% on a bib late in the year still makes more sense than making 0% on a bib.
> 
> There has to be a more physical reason for the apparent reduction. I won’t be surprised if we see a reconfigured start with fewer and larger corrals.


Construction is a major issue right now. You also have a course change this year and it seems they want people to finish as quickly as possible with the earlier start time.

I don’t expect a change in start. Wine and dine 5K used the normal marathon start and I fully expect the finish they used for wine and dine weekend to stay the same for marathon weekend.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Construction is a major issue right now. You also have a course change this year and it seems they want people to finish as quickly as possible with the earlier start time.
> 
> I don’t expect a change in start. Wine and dine 5K used the normal marathon start and I fully expect the finish they used for wine and dine weekend to stay the same for marathon weekend.



So why reduce the field then?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So why reduce the field then?


For part of the reasons I listed. They want people done earlier, change in course, and construction.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> For part of the reasons I listed. They want people done earlier, change in course, and construction.



Well, they still need to make an exception for @jennamfeo


----------



## jennamfeo

I’m sorry I dropped the ball and let y’all down.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> I’m sorry I dropped the ball and let y’all down.


You ain’t the only one


----------



## croach

Reducing the field isn't going to make the race finish sooner unless they plan on having like 3 huge corrals. And at that point you might be saving like 20-30 minutes. The slowest person is still going to be the slowest person regardless of the field size.


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> Reducing the field isn't going to make the race finish sooner unless they plan on having like 3 huge corrals. And at that point you might be saving like 20-30 minutes. The slowest person is still going to be the slowest person regardless of the field size.



Right. This doesn’t take pace into consideration at all. Unless they plan on speeding up the balloon ladies...


----------



## rteetz

croach said:


> Reducing the field isn't going to make the race finish sooner unless they plan on having like 3 huge corrals. And at that point you might be saving like 20-30 minutes. The slowest person is still going to be the slowest person regardless of the field size.


Less frequency of waves? For wine and dine we noticed the balloons finished earlier than they have in the past. For the wine and dine half there was no waves in a or b and two in c and d. Not sure what they did after that.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> Construction is a major issue right now. You also have a course change this year and it seems they want people to finish as quickly as possible with the earlier start time.
> 
> I don’t expect a change in start. Wine and dine 5K used the normal marathon start and I fully expect the finish they used for wine and dine weekend to stay the same for marathon weekend.


Just a note (but it shouldn’t affect the field size)... the 5k did start in a slightly different location. Same road, but farther west - and the walk out was definitely different.


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> Just a note (but it shouldn’t affect the field size)... the 5k did start in a slightly different location. Same road, but farther west - and the walk out was definitely different.
> View attachment 451278
> 
> View attachment 451279


I knew the walk out was a little different because of the finish set up.


----------



## kirstie101

Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?


----------



## jmasgat

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?



The ride is incredible and worth a wait, but how long a wait is a matter of personal patience (of which I have none).  I would be more inclined to rope drop and head straight for that.


----------



## PCFriar80

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?


Check back periodically on your FP+ selections.  Sometimes more slots open up for the higher demand attractions.  I don't know the art or science behind it, but I have been able to upgrade my times [better for me] for certain attractions long after making the initial sections!


----------



## MissLiss279

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?


It may be a good ride, but I saw a wait for 195 minutes when I was there last week. For me, no ride is worth a 3 hour wait, unless I live close and am always there, and that is my only reason for going to the park...but I don’t, and I have other things that I like to see  and do.


----------



## Mumof4mice

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?


I have seen lines as long as 240 minutes at 9.10am.  FOP is UltraRopeDrop (following the video instructions exactly) or FP+ only!  Good luck.


----------



## StarGirl11

Might be switching resorts. Made a bumble and forgot to check for ADA rooms and apparently all the rooms at POFQ are already taken. Which is a bit shocking for me since I've never had an issue getting an accessible room prior. Heck, my first trip with the rollator I got a room with accessibility the day I flew in after realizing the normal rooms would be a nightmare with a rollator. Last year I was able to switch from a room on the outskirts to where I ended up. Dreading a switch since part of why I adore POFQ is the size and all of the other moderates are rather large. But its this or getting in my room every time I come back to the hotel is a minor nightmare.

Got my FPs at least apparently my issue deals with the WDW system and the DL system not liking to talk with each other. You would think after having the Premier this many years they would have gotten this sorted out by now. But nope still a pain.


----------



## kirstie101

Ok soooo not riding FOP. Guess I’ll just have to come back some day.


----------



## StarGirl11

Switched over to Riverside. Still probably going to end up at FQ at least once since as I realized no beignets at Riverside. May hop off the bus at FQ after the full get my beignets and then figure out how to get back to the hotel (maybe the bus)

ETA: Never mind apparently its only 10 minutes between the two food courts...why did I think the walk between the two resorts was longer?


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I'd like to know have you ever visited another Disney Park? How did it compare to WDW? Are there Disney Parks you haven't visited that you'd like to see?


I grew up going to Disneyland every summer (I was probably around 6 mo. old on my first visit). I finally made it to WDW in 1998, back when I was a travel agent. Honestly, I didn’t like it at first. But, I love WDW now! I’ve been to Disneyland Paris twice, in 2007 and 2016 for the inaugural half marathon. I will be returning to Disneyland Paris in 2020 for the 5th anniversary of the half (and my first 36k challenge!)

I was recently thinking about this topic and how I would rank the parks:

Disneyland 
Epcot
Animal Kingdom
Magic Kingdom
California Adventure
Hollywood Studios 
Disneyland Paris
Disney Studios


----------



## steph0808

Fast passes made! Phew!

I was on right at 7, but the website wouldn't let me make any selections - it kept bouncing me out saying I didn't have tickets or a room reservation or wasn't within my window, etc.

At 7:04, I decided to try the Disney app and it let me right in! I got the last FP of the day for Flights of Passage, so I will be eating dinner, doing FoP, then going to bed for the marathon the next day!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning runDisney all-stars! We are 58 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!

(Can we just sidebar for a second and recognize how CRAZY it is that Marathon Weekend is so close???)

Anyway, Sundays are most definitely for Disney, so let's do this. I believe most (if not all) of us have either booked FP+ or should be making them in the next day or two (if you choose to do so at all), so for this week's SAFD, what FP+ did you make, which are you excited about, anything you missed that you really wanted to get?

This is the first Disney trip on the FP+ system that I didn't get up super early (I was still up around 6:15, because I'm an old man) to book my fast passes. I knew I wasn't doing AK/Pandora, so there was nothing I was dying to get. Also, by traveling solo, there's less concern about cutting down on the amount of time my kids are waiting in line. I'll simply do the rides I want to do and not wait for stuff I don't want to wait for.

All in all my selections are fine. I missed Slinky Dog Dash again, but will just try to do it at some point during my day at HS. I have two days at MK and got two for 7DMT and some other decent selections. No Splash Mountain, of course. *deep sigh* Epcot picks were SSE, Journey into Imagination and Epcot Forever - but for that one I might opt out and shoot from a different location.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## steph0808

(See above)

With the computer trouble, I didn't get Slinky Dog Dash. I'm disappointed in that one, but I got Toy Story Mania, which is my favorite. I might try to rope drop SSD on my way to Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: My FP day is tomorrow. I have the day off for Veterans Day, so I'll get the kids off to school (they leave at 6:45), and then I'll settle in with my coffee to be ready at 7am.

I'm bummed about the new tiering system at HS though...


----------



## ValW

kirstie101 said:


> Ok soooo not riding FOP. Guess I’ll just have to come back some day.



If you're really wanting to do FOP, I suggest looking at the Disney After Hours - Animal Kindgom event.  Yes, it's an additional cost, but well worth it in my opinion.  I just did it last week after Wine & Dine and the park was basically empty.  FOP, Everest, Navii, and Dinosaur were all walk ons - Rode them all night long.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

My window opened Thursday, was up anyway at 7 because I drive to work at 7:15 and got the first few days done before leaving and handled the rest after I got to work. All in all didn’t do too bad:

Tuesday (early flight, MK after arrival): Peter Pan, Jungle Cruise, 7DMT before leaving for dinner at Chefs de France.

Wednesday: Na’vi River Journey, EE, Kilimanjaro Safari before leaving for expo and dinner at Morimoto (all FoP we’re after 5:00, which doesn’t fit the expo/dinner/bed at a decent time plan). Might rope drop FoP, first FP+ doesn’t expire until 10:50, so as long as standby is under 1:30 we will probably try it.

Thursday: Space Mountain, Peter Pan, 7DMT (new members to the group so hitting a couple of same FP+). Dinner at Raglan Road.

Friday: Journey into Imagination, TestTrack, SSE. Celebration lunch/dinner for our 5k/10k runners at Teppan Edo.

Saturday: Star Tours, Voyage of the Little Mermaid, Slinky Dog. Lunch at Mama Melrose and afternoon reservation at Oga’s. This is the day I’m most apprehensive about. Very worried about crowds and possibly not getting our group onto the Galaxy’s Edge attractions. The current FP+ system at HS is ridiculous. We will probably skip Star Tours and Little Mermaid if it helps get us on RotR or Smugglers Run.

Sunday: My AP expires Saturday (and I don’t think renewal is in the cards), so I didn’t include myself in park plans . Others in the group have FoP, EE, and Festival of the Lion King before we meet up for celebration dinner, Storybook Dining at Artist Point.

Monday: Looks like a relaxing day, maybe a movie, in Disney Springs.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Got SDD and TSM on days we wanted but missed FOP. Well take Navi river for now and maybe it opens up


----------



## Barca33Runner

michigandergirl said:


> I'm bummed about the new tiering system at HS though...



It’s the worst. Half the park is in the top tier. If it reduced standby for the rides by dialing back the number of FP+ issued I could live with it, but we all know that’s not the case.


----------



## michigandergirl

Barca33Runner said:


> It’s the worst. Half the park is in the top tier. If it reduced standby for the rides by dialing back the number of FP+ issued I could live with it, but we all know that’s not the case.



Yeah, it's going to make touring at HS extremely difficult for the limited time we have. My friend & I only have 3 park days and only one of those days we can rope drop. And with the opening of ROR, I have no idea how that's going to affect things.


----------



## rdiver

edit day I made FP and days. To quick to post. 

SAFD: got everything we wanted on Saturday morning! I was shocked.

Thursday Jan 9 Space, Peter Pan, and 7DMT. Some of the party is doing big thunder instead of PP
Friday Jan 10 able to snag Slinky Dog! Have reservations at Sci-fi for 4:10, then Slinky Dog FP for 6:30pm. Plan on spending the morning in Galaxys Edge
Saturday Jan 11 - Safari @ 9:15am, tusker house at 10:30, FOP at 12:30pm and Everest at 2pm. EMH so plan on getting there early and hit the non pandora side of the park.
Sunday- open. Still trying to decide what to do at Epcot. Probably Frozen or test track.
Monday- majority of the party leaves, so FP at MK for 7DMT, Space, Big thunder in the morning.
Tuesday - Slinky dog so far
Wednesday - 7DMT so far

Overall, for a group of 8 the FP we did great. Got everything we wanted with times we liked.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> what FP+ did you make, which are you excited about, anything you missed that you really wanted to get?



I don’t stress too much over FP these days. I booked something for each day but it may change and I may do other things.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  The family and I are going to WDW around Thanksgiving.  So this trip had been my focus, getting Fast Passes and ADR’s set, and then of course changing everything multiple times as we get new ideas/plans.  Then the other day I realized how close we were getting to Marathon Weekend and I still had not purchased tickets.  So Friday night I purchased my ticket and Saturday was able to get Fast Passes, close one!  

Marathon Weekend will be a solo trip this year, so I just got things that interest me.  I am in agreement about Hollywood Studio tiering, it sucks!.  But I got Rock’n’roll Coaster and Star Tours, two of my favourites!  I am hoping to get into Galaxy’s Edge to go on Rise of the Resistance as I will have been on Smugler’s Run by then.  But I am most excited that I get to go to Fantasmic.  This was my favorite show at Disneyland and my family does not like the WDW version.  So since I am solo I got the Fast Pass for it.  I am doing one day at MK, HS and Epcot and am happy with what I got.

I have no idea about ADR’s.  I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone.  I need to get over it though so I can have some yummy food!  Happy Sunday all!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: nothing booked yet. I might look into it in a month or so but otherwise plan to wing it.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  No Fastpasses here. I’m not really a thrill rides person, so I tend to go and play it by ear. If something has too long a wait, I’ll skip it. This craziness of planning months in advance is just ridiculous to me. I don’t know what I want to do when for the next week, much less that far in the future.  My life is scheduled enough on a day to day basis. I don’t need or want my vacation planned to that level.


----------



## BigEeyore

I can't make FP until tomorrow - really the only one I am worried about is FoP.  SDD is fun but not worth stressing about (I think TSM is more fun anyways).  


Baloo in MI said:


> I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone


I get it!  I have been solo before at restaurants and brought a book to read - felt a bit self conscious about it at first but there are certain restaurants and meals at WDW that I really look forward to so I got over it.


----------



## steph0808

I go back and forth on making FPs vs trying to take it easy and go with the flow. 

In the end, I usually end with "I only get to disney once a year, at most, and I spend a bunch if money on tickets, so I'm going full speed until I drop." Hahaha


----------



## Barca33Runner

I think I’m halfway in the middle on planning. I really like choosing my FP+ in advance and the planning aspect of a trip; but when I get to WDW I’m not really fussed by the plans I’ve made. If we miss a FP+ or two it’s not a huge deal; with the caveat that we will tend to use our FoP, 7DMT, and SDD since I’d feel a little guilty that we prevented others from getting those FP+ if we were unable to cancel in a reasonable time.

I like knowing that we’ve got FP+ planned if we need them. They were lifesavers a couple years ago when the Holiday crowds overran the parks during Marathon Weekend. We pretty much used our FP+ and got out of there.

ETA: I’m the type of person that will never get in a line that appears to be more than an hour wait (and so is the rest of my family), so we’re rarely in a position where having a FP planned makes us reconsider whether to do something else.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> I believe most (if not all) of us have either booked FP+ or should be making them in the next day or two (if you choose to do so at all), so for this week's SAFD, what FP+ did you make, which are you excited about, anything you missed that you really wanted to get?


Wednesday: Frozen, Spaceship Earth
Thursday: Haunted Mansion, Pooh, 7DMT
Friday: Kilimanjaro Safaris, Lion King, Dinosaur, HHHH, Via Napoli 
Saturday: BoG, Haunted Mansion, BTMRR, Pirates
Sunday: Boma
Monday: Slinky Dog, DATW
Tuesday: Tusker House, Kilimanjaro Safaris, FoP

The only FastPass that I really wanted that I did not get was for my favorite ride, Tower of Terror (stupid HS tiering system!!!) I opted for Slinky Dog instead and am hoping to ride ToT at rope drop, if I can’t fit it in elsewhere. My standby limit is in the 20-30 min range depending on my mood and the attraction.

When I was down for Wine & Dine, I think I only used about half of my FastPasses. I spent most of my time with friends, which takes precedence over solo FastPasses. The parks were pretty busy, so standby wasn’t usually a good option. But, I’ve been to WDW before and plan to visit again, so I don’t HAVE to do anything.

Less than two month to go!!!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I got up Friday morning to book them and then discovered that my friend’s annual pass expires in December and he hasn’t renewed it so I wasn’t able to make them.  He has the AP for both WDW and DL so he has to renew it personally.  He is going to Disneyland today so I should be able to get them today.  I did make them for myself for now just in case he doesn’t go.

The only one I wanted that I didn’t get was FoP.  It was only available during the HH meet up.  I’m not really worried because I’m going in December and February too, and he’s a DVC member and goes with his family for two weeks every year.  So we’ll be happy with whatever we get.  As long as I get on Tower of Terror, I’m happy.


----------



## kirstie101

First trip to WDW so not totally sure if I made good choices. I got Seven Dwarfs both MK days, Slinky Dog on my super short HS visit. No FOP so did Navi River and the safari. I figure I can single rider Everest. Epcot day I got spaceship earth and Epcot Forever.  I really wanted Seven Dwarfs so excited about that one!


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: We are doing a two week visit for our 25th anniversary, so we were able to book everything we wanted over the two weeks.  I will not bore everyone with a two week list . I am looking forward to RotR and our first visit to Galaxy's Edge.  We are doing Oga's and Light Sabers.  Hoping that the crowds thin out the week after MW.  I do typically book FP and ADRs for all the days we are there but we end up cancelling about a third of them each trip to do other stuff.

I am a fan of the after hours events for a more relaxed experience without the omnipresent crowds.  We have also done the AK Ultimate Nights of Adventure tour a couple of times for the same reason.  Hoping they introduce something similar for HS one day.

Right now the biggest thrill in my life is getting released to normal activity by my doctor seven weeks post spinal fracture


----------



## lhermiston

Baloo in MI said:


> I have no idea about ADR’s. I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone. I need to get over it though so I can have some yummy food! Happy Sunday all!



I’m doing my first solo trip and made ADRs for 50s Prime and Boma. Maybe it’ll end up feeling weird to eat alone, but there’s no way I’m skipping two of my favorite Disney restaurants.


----------



## rteetz

Baloo in MI said:


> I have no idea about ADR’s. I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone. I need to get over it though so I can have some yummy food! Happy Sunday all!


I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.


----------



## kirstie101

rteetz said:


> I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.


I didn’t even think about this when I made my Tusker House reservation. If my friends don’t join me I’ll be solo. It’ll be a little weird. I still wanna go though. Hmmmm I’m gonna have to think about this one.


----------



## rteetz

kirstie101 said:


> I didn’t even think about this when I made my Tusker House reservation. If my friends don’t join me I’ll be solo. It’ll be a little weird. I still wanna go though. Hmmmm I’m gonna have to think about this one.


I know several people do it. I may this trip myself but it is a little weird to me.


----------



## drummerwife

We’ll be there for two weeks and I’ve made a few FP+. I’ll be semi solo the first week since my DH and DS are attending a gaming conference. The FP+ I’m most happy about getting is splash mountain Sunday night before it closes.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.



I did a meet-and-greet with Talking Mickey late one night by myself. Instant regret.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I did a meet-and-greet with Talking Mickey late one night by myself. Instant regret.


Probably why I never went to meet him by myself.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Probably why I never went to meet him by myself.



In my defense, it was late and I just hopped into a line at the theater without knowing what it was for. By the time I got to Talking Mickey, it was too late to bail. I cringed hard when I saw the photos.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> In my defense, it was late and I just hopped into a line at the theater without knowing what it was for. By the time I got to Talking Mickey, it was too late to bail. I cringed hard when I saw the photos.


Now I want to see them!


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Now I want to see them!



There's nothing about them that really stand out, tbh. Just me and Mickey, but since I know the context - 30-year-old guy alone at Disney doing meet-and-greets with talking characters - it just makes me feel cringe-y. I probably forced a smile and was just trying to get out of there. I think the talking made it so much worse, ha ha. And I don't even know why! But that's been the only time I felt like my Disney fandom went one step too far.

Edit: the photos are gone, anyway. I'm sure I took one look at them and swore never to look at them ever again. I probably didn't even download them.

TO BE CLEAR: there is nothing wrong with anyone, at any age, doing meet-and-greets. On a personal level, this interaction made me feel weird.


----------



## drummerwife

lhermiston said:


> There's nothing about them that really stand out, tbh. Just me and Mickey, but since I know the context - 30-year-old guy alone at Disney doing meet-and-greets with talking characters - it just makes me feel cringe-y. I probably forced a smile and was just trying to get out of there. I think the talking made it so much worse, ha ha. And I don't even know why! But that's been the only time I felt like my Disney fandom went one step too far.
> 
> Edit: the photos are gone, anyway. I'm sure I took one look at them and swore never to look at them ever again. I probably didn't even download them.
> 
> TO BE CLEAR: there is nothing wrong with anyone, at any age, doing meet-and-greets. On a personal level, this interaction made me feel weird.


I agree with this completely! 
I’ve done many of the races solo and always do meet and greets with the medals and have never felt awkward. The one time I did the talking Mickey meet and greet I felt very uncomfortable. I can’t put my finger on what or why, it just felt awkward.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Wearing a running medal is a good way to make it a little less cringe-worthy.  That made me feel a little better seeing Vanellope, Anna and Elsa this year.   I don’t usually do character meals solo but on my solo trip in February I’m doing 3, mostly because of price because I’m doing the dining plan.  I haven’t been to Garden Grill in many years and nobody in my family ever wants to go.  Hollywood and Vine because it’s a Fantasmic package and Mama Melroses wasn’t available.  And Tusker House because of price and being in AK.


----------



## lhermiston

Neon Cactus said:


> Wearing a running medal is a good way to make it a little less cringe-worthy.  That made me feel a little better seeing Vanellope, Anna and Elsa this year.   I don’t usually do character meals solo but on my solo trip in February I’m doing 3, mostly because of price because I’m doing the dining plan.  I haven’t been to Garden Grill in many years and nobody in my family ever wants to go.  Hollywood and Vine because it’s a Fantasmic package and Mama Melroses wasn’t available.  And Tusker House because of price and being in AK.



I agree that medal pics - and character stops during races - are the exception. It's part of the experience.


----------



## lhermiston

drummerwife said:


> I agree with this completely!
> I’ve done many of the races solo and always do meet and greets with the medals and have never felt awkward. The one time I did the talking Mickey meet and greet I felt very uncomfortable. I can’t put my finger on what or why, it just felt awkward.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that way!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I was thinking of getting a FP for a medal picture with talking Mickey after the marathon.  I’m rethinking that now.


----------



## rteetz

Neon Cactus said:


> I was thinking of getting a FP for a medal picture with talking Mickey after the marathon.  I’m rethinking that now.


It’s not talking Mickey anymore it’s just regular Mickey.


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: No FPs for us right now, as we stay OffSite and are in the 30Days Range    
Anyway, managed to get a reservation for Storybook Dining on Marathon Sunday, to hopefully celebrate my first Dopey and letting Snow White sign my BIB & Medal(s)


----------



## StarGirl11

On the topic of character meet and greets go I think it depends on the day and who you get. I do character dining a lot and sometimes it’s completely natural and I have no problems even playing off even the fur characters. Other times it’s definitely more awkward. Even with non fur characters.

Here’s just a few examples:

Case 1: I did Oogie Boogie Bash at Disneyland. KH Donald recognized the costume and we were able to talk/mime our way through a costume about magical objects. (I was dressed as Sailor Neptune). Great time that had me smiling.

Case 2: Elena at the Fairy Tale meet and greet last January. The entire conversation just felt awkward.

Case 3: Rapunzel and Flynn at Disneyland. Had a absolutely great conversation with both of them about who would win in a race Pegasus (I was wearing a Hercules shirt) or Maximus.

Case 4: Part of the reason I keep going back to Crystal Palace is most of my interactions with the Pooh characters there have been great. 2018 had them playing around with my balloon.

Case 5: Akhershus at Epcot. I’m not sure what the deal with that was but none of the interactions genuinely felt easy. This isn’t a princess problem I’ve had great interactions with them in the past (see Rapunzel case above). 

There have been some instances where with Mickey and others like him where they don’t seem to know what to do. It really does come down to the day and who you are with. Some are just really good with rolling it. Most are in my experience especially if you give them something to play off (ie race medals). Others not so much.


----------



## Princess KP

Baloo in MI said:


> I have no idea about ADR’s.  I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone.  I need to get over it though so I can have some yummy food!  Happy Sunday all!


At W&D last weekend, most of my meals were solo except for 2. I guess I could have just done CS, but I wanted to go back to Jaleo and I really wanted to try Takumi-Tei. I did feel weird at first but I got over it. At Jaleo, the server even gave me a free glass of cava. Either he felt sorry for me, dining alone, or it was because of my sparkling personality. I’m gonna go with the latter. Lol



rteetz said:


> I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.


I just made a solo ADR for the character breakfast at Topolino’s on the 13th. I want to try the food and I want a photo with ”stylishly dressed” Mickey.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> I just made a solo ADR for the character breakfast at Topolino’s on the 13th. I want to try the food and I want a photo with ”stylishly dressed” Mickey.


I’m intrigued by Topolino.


----------



## StarGirl11

Princess KP said:


> At W&D last weekend, most of my meals were solo except for 2. I guess I could have just done CS, but I wanted to go back to Jaleo and I really wanted to try Takumi-Tei. I did feel weird at first but I got over it. At Jaleo, the server even gave me a free glass of cava. Either he felt sorry for me, dining alone, or it was because of my sparkling personality. I’m gonna go with the latter. Lol
> 
> 
> I just made a solo ADR for the character breakfast at Topolino’s on the 13th. I want to try the food and I want a photo with ”stylishly dressed” Mickey.



How was Takumi-Tei? I have nice sack of gift card money (not a ton but enough to maybe cover a nice chunk of a solo meal there possibly since I don’t drink and don’t eat sushi) as a late birthday gift and I’m trying to decide where to splurge it.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I’m intrigued by Topolino.


Wanna join me? There’s a 9:15. We can do that before DATW.


----------



## Princess KP

StarGirl11 said:


> How was Takumi-Tei? I have nice sack of gift card money (not a ton but enough to maybe cover a nice chunk of a solo meal there possibly since I don’t drink and don’t eat sushi) as a late birthday gift and I’m trying to decide where to splurge it.


It was pretty good. A drawback of dining solo is you can’t really try too many things. I had the bone marrow and the Temari sushi. The bone marrow had wagyu short rib on top and it was very good. The sushi was good but I’ve had better. I think their forte is their beef dishes. I would definitely go back.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.





kirstie101 said:


> I didn’t even think about this when I made my Tusker House reservation. If my friends don’t join me I’ll be solo. It’ll be a little weird. I still wanna go though. Hmmmm I’m gonna have to think about this one.


Disney is really the only place I will do a TS solo. It can feel awkward, but I can usually distract myself with my phone. I had breakfast at Tusker House solo last Tuesday (not my first time). Buffets are a little tricky, because you can’t leave your bag, phone, etc. at your table. Character meals can also be tricky because there isn’t always a handler or waiter around to take you photo. I had to resort to selfies (which I’m not the best at) with a couple of the characters. But, like @lhermiston said, I’m not going to skip some of my favorite restaurants just because I am traveling solo!


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> It’s not talking Mickey anymore it’s just regular Mickey.


Really? The one on Main Street? I met one of Mickey’s friends when I was there last week (but we did not do the meet and greet).


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Wanna join me? There’s a 9:15. We can do that before DATW.


Sure!


----------



## flav

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?





Dopey 2020 said:


> Got SDD and TSM on days we wanted but missed FOP. Well take Navi river for now and maybe it opens up





kirstie101 said:


> First trip to WDW so not totally sure if I made good choices. I got Seven Dwarfs both MK days, Slinky Dog on my super short HS visit. No FOP so did Navi River and the safari. I figure I can single rider Everest. Epcot day I got spaceship earth and Epcot Forever.  I really wanted Seven Dwarfs so excited about that one!


Great FP strategy that you described: If you do not get FoP, book Navi and try Modify ing it once in a while. That worked for me in 2017 after many attempts.



rteetz said:


> I’m that way about character meals. I’ll do normal dining solo no problem. But I just feel weird going to a character meal by myself.


I like character meals and character interactions, solo or not. If I had the dining plan, I would probably have many ADR with them. The same way meeting characters make a race go fast, they make a meal interesting.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Really? The one on Main Street? I met one of Mickey’s friends when I was there last week (but we did not do the meet and greet).


Yes last May he stopped talking. It was a budget cut thing and it was hard on the CMs. The talking heads are very heavy.


----------



## flav

SAFD:
*Tuesday*: Flying and checking-in then we will introduce Disney to my uncle who never been. MK first then monorail to Epcot. So late afternoon FP: Frozen, Pixar shorts and Nemo.
*Wednesday*: Rope drop HS and SWGE. Late morning FP: TSMM, Indiana Jones and Beauty n Beast. Then, for some of us, Expo, T-Rex at Disney Spring and possibly night shows at MK.
*Thursday*: Run 5k then FP: BTMRR, Haunted Mansion, 7DMT around a Be Our Guest lunch. We canceled Oga Cantina ADR because we did it in Disneyland and it is enough.
*Friday*: Run 10k, free time, maybe Typhoon Lagoon for me. Late afternoon FP: FoP, Lion King and Safari. See the tree at night.
*Saturday*: Run the Half, rest, early afternoon FP: Spaceship Earth, Soarin, Figment. If enough energy see Epcot Forever with the rest of the family.
*Sunday*: Run the Full, rest, float in the pool and mid-afternoon meet with the others. FP: Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Peter Pan. Celebration dinner currently planned is Storybook at AP.
*Monday*: Say bye to some. DATW for a while. Maybe Blizzard Beach. Late afternoon FP: Little Mermaid, SDD, Frozen Sing-Along. Late dinner at SciFi Diner was added today because of fried pickles craving.

ETA: Doing the FP planning made me realize how much we did in three days in Disneyland last summer. The plus of WDW is really the other things to do besides attractions.


----------



## Abbie485

How much time should we plan on being at the expo to pickup our packets and shop? We arrive pretty early Friday, and plan on dropping our bags at our resort and going immediately to the expo. We are planning on going to a park that afternoon/evening, I am just not sure what time to make our fast passes for that day. We can make our selections tomorrow morning, so yeah I know, super last minute...


----------



## JulieODC

Made my FP this morning - pretty happy overall. Didn’t get Slinky for Saturday - but planning to rope drop and hoping it won’t be bad!


----------



## SheHulk

I made my FP this morning but only have a 1-day ticket for Monday! Got Slinky right under the wire before we have to leave for the airport. That was really the only thing I wanted so it was easy  Looking forward to seeing SWGE and have a reservation at Oga's that day too.


----------



## lahobbs4

Made FP+ Saturday and feel fine about it. I don't have too many must-dos anymore so I chose what was best for our friends coming with us (who have only been 3 times). 

Add me to the list of hating the HS tiers! And if I get there at rope drop (5K morning), do I try to get in the Galaxy's Edge queue once I scan to get in the park? Or can I do it before? (this whole process has thrown me, for some reason!)


----------



## lhermiston

Abbie485 said:


> How much time should we plan on being at the expo to pickup our packets and shop? We arrive pretty early Friday, and plan on dropping our bags at our resort and going immediately to the expo. We are planning on going to a park that afternoon/evening, I am just not sure what time to make our fast passes for that day. We can make our selections tomorrow morning, so yeah I know, super last minute...



Depends on how much shopping you want to do and how long the lines are. I was in and out of the expo in about 20 minutes this year, but I didn't do any shopping. I heard the merch lines moved pretty quickly this year. Others could weigh in more accurately on that.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Abbie485 said:


> How much time should we plan on being at the expo to pickup our packets and shop? We arrive pretty early Friday, and plan on dropping our bags at our resort and going immediately to the expo. We are planning on going to a park that afternoon/evening, I am just not sure what time to make our fast passes for that day. We can make our selections tomorrow morning, so yeah I know, super last minute...



In my experience Friday is not usually a packed day at the expo. Wednesday is usually the worst, but it wasn’t bad at all last year after they expanded the area being used into multiple buildings. As long as things are laid out similarly to last year I’d say you can be in and out as quickly as your shopping habits allow.

Bus transportation to and from the expo may be a bigger variable. We’ve had years where the buses are moving in and out quickly and years where they take considerably longer. Depending on luck and whether they are keeping the buses in perpetual motion or having them wait to fill to a certain level before getting on the road could impact timing if you are relying on Disney Transportation.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> Made FP+ Saturday and feel fine about it. I don't have too many must-dos anymore so I chose what was best for our friends coming with us (who have only been 3 times).
> 
> Add me to the list of hating the HS tiers! And if I get there at rope drop (5K morning), do I try to get in the Galaxy's Edge queue once I scan to get in the park? Or can I do it before? (this whole process has thrown me, for some reason!)



Yesterday, there was no queue at all for Galaxy's Edge at opening or even when we left at 11:30AM.  It might not be on then either.  We headed straight there at open and got straight on Smuggler's Run and walked into Oga's. We then were able to cut through the land after Toy Story on our way to Star Tours.  It might be nothing to worry about!


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: In a surprise to no one, my Disney experience was giving me trouble.  It couldn't seem to acknowledge that both my friend and I had purchased our tickets and were linked to the same account....even though they were. Finally got it working and was able to make some decent selections. Couldn't get Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog but I'll just keep checking back. Luckily my friend doesn't mind waiting for some attractions if that is our only option. Most pleased with our MK day after the marathon. I was able to get Mine Train, Big Thunder, and Space Mountain all in the afternoon. As long as I'm able to walk after Dopey, it should be a fun afternoon and evening there.


----------



## Melissa Perez

Is it just me or is there more promotion for Princess weekend than Marathon Weekend regarding merch? I am very motivated on my long, cold, dark runs by knowing what merch is going to be there and I am getting a little worried not seeing too much...


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

I have a split stay of partly on-site with just my husband and I, and then off-site with our friends that will be meeting us there.  I made my fast passes yesterday, but wasn't able to get FOP. I'm hopeful I can find a random one for my AK day.


----------



## camaker

Melissa Perez said:


> Is it just me or is there more promotion for Princess weekend than Marathon Weekend regarding merch? I am very motivated on my long, cold, dark runs by knowing what merch is going to be there and I am getting a little worried not seeing too much...



Merch previews usually don't come out until a couple of weeks before the event.  There has always been pretty extensive merchandise options for Marathon Weekend, with it being RunDisney's flagship event.  They just don't typically publish previews this far in advance.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: 

We are doing a split stay. For Dopey we are with friends who are all running Dopey so not too many plans have been made. Our focus are hang with them and then the runs. Im still debating on if I want to add on cheer squad for myself. I am leaning a bit away from it since I may be creative with my marathon viewing for them. Although we did snag a FP for Test Track since it closes on Monday.  

The day after the Marathon we switch hotels and it will be just DD and I. So much easier to get FPs on these days. We did score a FOP one which saves us from having to be there right at rope drop. I figure the day or two after Dopey my DD will be a slow going. 

We also got 7DMT, Peter Pan, Space, EE, Frozen, Slinky Dog (so sad on how they do FP at DHS), among a few others my DD picked out. Its our first time at Marathon weekend and staying for a few days after. It's my hope that the parks after the weekend is over aren't as busy as what we normally encounter. We'd like to take a meandering approach rather then the mad dash we usually do, lol.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> Made my fastpass reservations! But despite getting up at 4:00am to do so, I did not get a FOP pass. Is it worth the stand-by wait?


I would say yes for a 60-90 minute standby wait.  It's a great attraction.  I cannot say the same about Navi River Journey.  The only reason my 60 minute standby wait for that was worthwhile is because I was fortunate enough to spend the entire 60 minutes talking with some fellow runners so that made the wait quite enjoyable.  


StarGirl11 said:


> Switched over to Riverside. Still probably going to end up at FQ at least once since as I realized no beignets at Riverside. May hop off the bus at FQ after the full get my beignets and then figure out how to get back to the hotel (maybe the bus)


I've seen people staying at POR get on the race bus at POFQ to head back to POR.  You could also take the boat if you wanted to.  And the beignets are available all day.  I'm not at Port Orleans this race weekend, so no beignets for me.  Womp womp.  


lhermiston said:


> o for this week's SAFD, what FP+ did you make, which are you excited about, anything you missed that you really wanted to get?


Got the ones I wanted, but I still don't know how much of this visit will be focused on Galaxy's Edge and Rise of the Resistance.  Definitely trickier to get the usual FP+, but I attributed that to getting on the system 3 hours after it opened since I decided I valued sleep more than getting up at 4:00am west coast time.


michigandergirl said:


> I'm bummed about the new tiering system at HS though...


It's honestly terrible.  Far too many really good to great attractions are on the top tier.  


CDKG said:


> Tower of Terror (stupid HS tiering system!!!) I opted for Slinky Dog instead and am hoping to ride ToT at rope drop, if I can’t fit it in elsewhere. My standby limit is in the 20-30 min range depending on my mood and the attraction.


Tower of Terror can have reasonable standby waits so it's at least got that going for it.  


kirstie101 said:


> I didn’t even think about this when I made my Tusker House reservation. If my friends don’t join me I’ll be solo. It’ll be a little weird. I still wanna go though. Hmmmm I’m gonna have to think about this one.


I've done many character meals solo.  Since most of my trips are solo, I just have to live with it.  For the most part, I've had attentive character handlers or restaurant wait staff who even hang by to make sure they're around when the character comes to my table.  And if they're not, I've either had fellow guests volunteer or be willing to be take the photo.  


drummerwife said:


> I’ve done many of the races solo and always do meet and greets with the medals and have never felt awkward.


While I'm comfortable doing character meets solo, it is always far more interesting after a race with medal(s), especially in the parks.  The characters often make a huge deal out of the medals.  After Dopey, Mickey decided to count them all until he got overwhelmed by all of them, Goofy concluded that I was indeed goofy, Minnie decided to make the 10K medal kiss the marathon medal, Chip and Dale had great fun playing around with the spinner medals and showing them off to the photographers, Snow White asked if I had been skipping around the kingdom, and Dopey got very, very excited.  Indeed, some of my favorite character moments have come when I was wearing race medals.  

If you want character medals, but feel awkward about it, wear your race medal.  It will help immensely.  


rteetz said:


> it was hard on the CMs. The talking heads are very heavy.


As far as I'm concerned, this is the only good reason to end that meet and greet.  Hearing Mickey talk was always pretty cool.  


Abbie485 said:


> How much time should we plan on being at the expo to pickup our packets and shop?


Packet pick up is quick.  Shopping and/or photo ops can be the real time consumer.  In addition to the race merchandise, the vendor area may offer a lot of things, including last minute items you forgot to pack.  Or in my case, I bought some self massage tools one year that really help me to this day from a vendor.


----------



## BigEeyore

The only FP I absolutely had to have was FoP and I couldn't get that until Sunday, so now I am rearranging my plans to accommodate it! I had planned on heading to MK after the marathon, but now I will hit AK for the afternoon and then go to MK.  No SDD but that's fine - I am ok to miss that. 
The ride I am most excited for doesn't have a FP - Rise of the Resistance!  Unless we are lucky with moderate lines for it over the weekend, I will probably be rope dropping HS Monday morning to get it in. I am kind of hoping they bring back the 6 am magic hours but they probably won't.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Maybe as it gets closer we should create a list of everyone who is planning on rope dropping DHS (or any park for that matter) on a certain day.  Might have some people to stand in line with then.  As of now we're planning to rope drop DHS on Monday (1/13), and then possibly Tuesday (1/14) as well depending on how Monday goes.  I'll be interested to see if there's any type of up tick after the new ride opens.


----------



## Neon Cactus

We're planning to rope drop DHS on Wednesday (1/15).


----------



## Spikester

I tried to get FP+ today for a resort stay starting Jan 8.  It wasn’t available.  Maybe because my annual pass expires on Jan 4th?


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Baloo in MI said:


> I have no idea about ADR’s.  I enjoy going solo but have to admit that I get a little uncomfortable at the table service restaurants when I am alone.  I need to get over it though so I can have some yummy food!  Happy Sunday all!



I felt the same way, so I ended up doing my big dining experiences earlier when the restaurants were not very busy. I think that made me feel a lot more comfortable.


----------



## rteetz

Spikester said:


> I tried to get FP+ today for a resort stay starting Jan 8.  It wasn’t available.  Maybe because my annual pass expires on Jan 4th?


Yes you need to renew or get a ticket in order to book.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Hey, RUN crew! For the 01/12 full, I know the race begins at 5 am, but what time are the corrals staggered? I'm trying to get an idea of when my friends might start running. (I apologize if this info is somewhere.)


----------



## rteetz

NOLA_Tink said:


> Hey, RUN crew! For the 01/12 full, I know the race begins at 5 am, but what time are the corrals staggered? I'm trying to get an idea of when my friends might start running. (I apologize if this info is somewhere.)


Corrals go off every few minutes and inside the corrals are mini waves which separate the corrals even more. It really depends on which corral they will be in.


----------



## jeff_h

rteetz said:


> Corrals go off every few minutes and inside the corrals are mini waves which separate the corrals even more. It really depends on which corral they will be in.



Here's a report from the back-of-the-pack from last year, as I started in the very last corral.  I recorded a video clip of the "ready set go" that launched my last wave, just checked my phone and that occurred at 6:06am and I finally crossed the start line right around 6:10am.

So depending on which corral the PPs friends start, it may be a while before they get going, especially if they are in the slowpokes corral like me.


----------



## flav

Probably rope dropping DHS on Wednesday January 8th... If not too tired considering that the alarm goes off at 4AM on the 7th for my flight with one DD and that DH plus the other DD will probably enter our room at 1AM on the 8th... Then Dopey alarm clock from the 9th on... Ok, forget it, rope drop not happening.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Corrals go off every few minutes and inside the corrals are mini waves which separate the corrals even more. It really depends on which corral they will be in.



Correct me if I’m wrong, but I thought the mini waves were only for the 5k/10k. The half and full released corrals every 3 minutes, I believe.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but I thought the mini waves were only for the 5k/10k. The half and full released corrals every 3 minutes, I believe.


Nope, A and B usually are full corral releases. After that they do waves. C and D during wine and dine half had two waves each.


----------



## DopeyBadger

NOLA_Tink said:


> Hey, RUN crew! For the 01/12 full, I know the race begins at 5 am, but what time are the corrals staggered? I'm trying to get an idea of when my friends might start running. (I apologize if this info is somewhere.)



Once we know how many runners there are in the race, then I can give you an educated guess as to the release time of each individual corral.



lhermiston said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but I thought the mini waves were only for the 5k/10k. The half and full released corrals every 3 minutes, I believe.



You can visually see the mini-waves from the 2018 Marathon in this graphic:



https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018


----------



## SheHulk

DopeyBadger said:


> Once we know how many runners there are in the race, then I can give you an educated guess as to the release time of each individual corral.
> 
> 
> 
> You can visually see the mini-waves from the 2018 Marathon in this graphic:
> 
> View attachment 452106
> 
> https://public.tableau.com/profile/...altDisneyWorldMarathon2018/DisneyMarathon2018


Hmmm bunch of the wrong color dots in that A corral...


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> Hmmm bunch of the wrong color dots in that A corral...



Reviewed it many moons ago but I believe I came to the conclusion there were some corral jumpers, some expo reassignments and there was a glitch in the data that incorrectly placed some at the gun start of the race (I think it was because of missing start time).  But I get what you're saying.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> I believe most (if not all) of us have either booked FP+ or should be making them in the next day or two (if you choose to do so at all), so for this week's SAFD, what FP+ did you make, which are you excited about, anything you missed that you really wanted to get?


SAFD: Let's see... none, none, and none! I'm offsite, so can't make FPs for another 30ish days. I may try to grab a couple when they open, but I mostly avoid time in the parks during Dopey week. If wait times aren't insane, I may head over to DHS after the 5K and try for ROTR, but I'm not married to it; I can try that later in Jan, when crowds are still low but I don't have to run 48.6 miles, lol!


----------



## mjcorral

Melissa Perez said:


> Is it just me or is there more promotion for Princess weekend than Marathon Weekend regarding merch? I am very motivated on my long, cold, dark runs by knowing what merch is going to be there and I am getting a little worried not seeing too much...


I noticed that as well. It looks like there will be a Princess Dooney, but no Marathon Dooney.


----------



## pluto377

Made my FP on Friday.  I've only got a 2 day ticket right now.  Here's my plan:

Tues- arrive early, chill at the hotel (may go to a park this day and add a day to my ticket)
Wed- sleep late!!! hit the expo, chill at the hotel
Thurs- MK- SMDT, Space, Big Thunder (still crying about no splash)
Fri- AK- FoP, Animation class, Everest; I'm hoping to move my FoP a little earlier as it's a little closer to my departure time than I'd like.  I fly home that night.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

THANK YOU for the super helpful information, friends! I sincerely appreciate it and this info will definitely help us be prepared for the big day!


----------



## dbb727

SAFD(a few days late): My FP+ day was Monday, got FOP on Day 60+3, but not SDD for 60+2. This trip should be low key, just hubby and I. I’m running the half so we are arriving Friday and leaving late Monday night. I want to keep plans flexible since it’s my 1st half marathon so not sure how much park hopping I’ll be up for on Sat or the next day but wanted to make some FP and hope for the best! 

Tentative plans:
Friday- early arrival, check out Expo, then maybe Disney Springs, ADR at Topolino and early bedtime
Sat- Half marathon! Shower, rest then back to DHS/Epcot at some point
Sun- EMH at DHS, then hop to AK
Mon- MK, back to hotel by 4:30 to catch ME

Problem I just realized this week is that AK is scheduled to close at 6pm on Sunday. Not sure how I didn’t notice that before. Maybe they’ll extend the hours??? So now I’m debating which scenario to do:
1. Switch 2nd park to MK and go to AK on Monday morning instead 
2. Keep plans at AK, then hop to MK for fireworks 
3. Keep plans at AK, keep searching for Tiffins or California Grill ADR at 6pm then Ragland Road (or let’s be honest- head back to hotel early since no kids and I’ll just be happy to sleep )


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  I got a Slinky Dog and 7DMT, but otherwise just the regulars ToT, RNRC, Big Thunder and Space Mt.   But since this will be my third trip in 4 months, it's all good.


----------



## willieT

OK, full disclosure time.  I've been *immensely *curious about the new Marathon course right after the runDisney Blog mentioned the new changes on September 20th.   And I fully understood I would not receive any more information until mid-December.  3 long months to wait.  The suspense is killing me.

To keep my impatience slightly under control, I've been re-reading the 2019 forum posts right before and right after the waivers, corrals and event guides were released.   Considering that we are in the 'calm before the storm' now -- with just our normal training routines and long runs to plan -- it helps to keep the motivation train going.   

And....   based on my estimations, we are approximately 1 month away from the release of info.  A little research produced the numbers below.   And check out the increasing size of this thread each year... 


*WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17​26​593​20181/7​12/13​24​471​20171/8​12/16​22​350​

* projected based on recent trends


----------



## FFigawi

willieT said:


> OK, full disclosure time.  I've been *immensely *curious about the new Marathon course right after the runDisney Blog mentioned the new changes on September 20th.   And I fully understood I would not receive any more information until mid-December.  3 long months to wait.  The suspense is killing me.
> 
> To keep my impatience slightly under control, I've been re-reading the 2019 forum posts right before and right after the waivers, corrals and event guides were released.   Considering that we are in the 'calm before the storm' now -- with just our normal training routines and long runs to plan -- it helps to keep the motivation train going.
> 
> And....   based on my estimations, we are approximately 1 month away from the release of info.  A little research produced the numbers below.   And check out the increasing size of this thread each year...
> 
> 
> *WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17​26​593​20181/7​12/13​24​471​20171/8​12/16​22​350​
> 
> * projected based on recent trends



Nice analysis. Throw in when the first weather forecast post was made and you’d really be onto something.


----------



## lhermiston

willieT said:


> OK, full disclosure time.  I've been *immensely *curious about the new Marathon course right after the runDisney Blog mentioned the new changes on September 20th.   And I fully understood I would not receive any more information until mid-December.  3 long months to wait.  The suspense is killing me.
> 
> To keep my impatience slightly under control, I've been re-reading the 2019 forum posts right before and right after the waivers, corrals and event guides were released.   Considering that we are in the 'calm before the storm' now -- with just our normal training routines and long runs to plan -- it helps to keep the motivation train going.
> 
> And....   based on my estimations, we are approximately 1 month away from the release of info.  A little research produced the numbers below.   And check out the increasing size of this thread each year...
> 
> 
> *WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17​26​593​20181/7​12/13​24​471​20171/8​12/16​22​350​
> 
> * projected based on recent trends



How many of those 593 pages last year were dedicated to bananas?


----------



## DISRNR1000

As we get closer to the holidays, it gets even harder to wait - suspense is definitely building!

I'm not running the marathon but very interested in seeing the new course!


----------



## huskies90

willieT said:


> OK, full disclosure time.  I've been *immensely *curious about the new Marathon course right after the runDisney Blog mentioned the new changes on September 20th.   And I fully understood I would not receive any more information until mid-December.  3 long months to wait.  The suspense is killing me.
> 
> To keep my impatience slightly under control, I've been re-reading the 2019 forum posts right before and right after the waivers, corrals and event guides were released.   Considering that we are in the 'calm before the storm' now -- with just our normal training routines and long runs to plan -- it helps to keep the motivation train going.
> 
> And....   based on my estimations, we are approximately 1 month away from the release of info.  A little research produced the numbers below.   And check out the increasing size of this thread each year...
> 
> 
> *WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17​26​593​20181/7​12/13​24​471​20171/8​12/16​22​350​
> 
> * projected based on recent trends


What about an estimate for "When the USATF map gets posted?" Doesn't that get posted before Disney officially releases it?


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> What about an estimate for "When the USATF map gets posted?" Doesn't that get posted before Disney officially releases it?


Sometimes that isn’t posted until after the race itself.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

croach said:


> Reducing the field isn't going to make the race finish sooner unless they plan on having like 3 huge corrals. And at that point you might be saving like 20-30 minutes. The slowest person is still going to be the slowest person regardless of the field size.



Just catching up on all the pages....Somebody here will have the correct data, but with the smaller number of runners last year, didn't the balloon ladies end up starting like 15-20 minutes earlier than past years?  Assuming my memory isn't that far off, take that 15-20 minute earlier finish time and combine it with moving the start up 30 minutes and Disney will have bought itself almost an extra hour.  

With all the construction impacting the space available to RD, especially at the start/finish, I wouldn't be surprised if they were told to reduce the size of the field for what is their largest race (at least I think it is).  While it is giving up revenue (and more than just the registration fees (which I suspect don't do much more than cover RD expenses for the race weekend) as there should be a loss to hotel stays, tickets, food, etc.), the simple fact is that with the number of people Disney deals with on any given day, the amount of that "lost" revenue from a reduced field of what 2,000-3,000 probably isn't even a rounding error to them.


----------



## PrincessV

willieT said:


> OK, full disclosure time.  I've been *immensely *curious about the new Marathon course right after the runDisney Blog mentioned the new changes on September 20th.   And I fully understood I would not receive any more information until mid-December.  3 long months to wait.  The suspense is killing me.


You are not alone! I'm on my 5th iteration of trying to create a new marathon course that has "more time in EP" and includes BB... and _still _can't make it work without including WWOS. 

JUST SHOW US THE COURSE, runDISNEY!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

GuinnessRunner said:


> Just catching up on all the pages....Somebody here will have the correct data, but with the smaller number of runners last year, didn't the balloon ladies end up starting like 15-20 minutes earlier than past years?



You are correct.  The biggest gun-chip difference in the 2019 Marathon was around 40-45 min (I believe I remember it being stated the balloon ladies left at 6:17 last year).  In 2018, the biggest difference I could find was around 58 min.  So this suggests a loss of about 15-20 min like you said from the year prior.  The rate of bibs crossing the line was similar between 2018 and 2019.

2018 - 26983 bibs in 60 min = 450 bibs/min; 20092 finishers in 60 min = 335 runners/min
2019 - 17907 bibs in 42 min = 425 bibs/min; 11936 finishers in 42 min = 284 runners/min

That's how we'll get a rough guesstimate as to the timing of the 2020 balloon ladies and all the other corral releases.


----------



## lukemorenus

PrincessV said:


> You are not alone! I'm on my 5th iteration of trying to create a new marathon course that has "more time in EP" and includes BB... and _still _can't make it work without including WWOS.
> 
> JUST SHOW US THE COURSE, runDISNEY!!!



My best guess - bring back the early loop through Epcot, if construction allows (hence the earlier start time) ... keep the out-and-back near the treatment plant... to AK ... to Osceloa Parkway to Buena Vista Drive (through Blizzard Beach) to Hollywood Studios to Boardwalk to Epcot... finishing where Wine & Dine did through the back-lot area ...


----------



## willieT

PrincessV said:


> You are not alone! I'm on my 5th iteration of trying to create a new marathon course that has "more time in EP" and includes BB... and _still _can't make it work without including WWOS.
> 
> JUST SHOW US THE COURSE, runDISNEY!!!


I tried a few mappings, and this one is almost the right distance -- it's about 0.4 miles too long;  I probably was a little too optimistic with the extra distance I added within DHS. 

Some key details:  A loop around Epcot to start;  No out/back before DAK;  No WWoS;  Eastbound side of Osceola Parkway ( not the usual westbound side).
One error:  it should have same finish line as W&D;  I created this map before I saw the W&D course.

*My guess at the Mickey Marathon 2020 course* : https://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/2702016808


----------



## PrincessV

lukemorenus said:


> My best guess - bring back the early loop through Epcot, if construction allows (hence the earlier start time) ... keep the out-and-back near the treatment plant... to AK ... to Osceloa Parkway to Buena Vista Drive (through Blizzard Beach) to Hollywood Studios to Boardwalk to Epcot... finishing where Wine & Dine did through the back-lot area ...


That's exactly what I mapped... and came up around 3 miles short.


----------



## lukemorenus

Crazy Guess???


----------



## rteetz

willieT said:


> I tried a few mappings, and this one is almost the right distance -- it's about 0.4 miles too long;  I probably was a little too optimistic with the extra distance I added within DHS.
> 
> Some key details:  A loop around Epcot to start;  No out/back before DAK;  No WWoS;  Eastbound side of Osceola Parkway ( not the usual westbound side).
> One error:  it should have same finish line as W&D;  I created this map before I saw the W&D course.
> 
> *My guess at the Mickey Marathon 2020 course* : https://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/2702016808


Not sure they would do 0 WWoS. I definitely expect less time there but I don’t know about no miles at all.


----------



## willieT

huskies90 said:


> What about an estimate for "When the USATF map gets posted?" Doesn't that get posted before Disney officially releases it?


I reviewed the last 10 years of Disney Marathon USATF certifications, and noticed a few interesting details:

course is measured twice every year
first measurement is early -- sometimes July or September
second measurement is usually November (last year it was 11/19)
So, the certified course is known right now.  Actually, I'm sure it was known back in July or August.  This realization isn't helping my patience.  And, based on my tracking of the USATF maps over the last 12 years, they frequently don't become public ('active') until the week before the race -- sometimes the day before the specific race.

(Thanks to *dobbal23 *for this link)
https://www.certifiedroadraces.com


----------



## dobball23

willieT said:


> I reviewed the last 10 years of Disney Marathon USATF certifications, and noticed a few interesting details:
> 
> course is measured twice every year
> first measurement is early -- sometimes July or September
> second measurement is usually November (last year it was 11/19)
> So, the certified course is known right now.  Actually, I'm sure it was known back in July or August.  This realization isn't helping my patience.  And, based on my tracking of the USATF maps over the last 12 years, they frequently don't become public ('active') until the week before the race -- sometimes the day before the specific race.
> 
> That being said, I'm very sad to report that USATF has very recently redesigned their web site.  *We can no longer search for USATF certified course maps!*
> If someone can find the magic link on their site which allow us to search, please share and I'll buy you the beverage of your choice at Marathon weekend....


It looks like you can search courses/maps at https://www.certifiedroadraces.com. You just need to sign up for an account (basically, pick a username/password). There is no cost associated.


----------



## PrincessV

Okay, I took a 6th stab at it... I started with a loop around WS in EP, got rid of Western Way, added Pandora, got rid of WWOS, went through BB, added SW:GE in DHS, went the YC/BC route, another loop of WS, and came out just over 26 miles. Make it so, rD!


----------



## willieT

rteetz said:


> Not sure they would do 0 WWoS. I definitely expect less time there but I don’t know about no miles at all.


Including WWoS would be a challenge, especially if we add BB and extra running time in Epcot.  The miles wouldn't add up.  Plus, BB adds some serious traffic challenges.

Here's my logic for the course that I created -- and Dopey Badger detailed some of these earlier back in September :


 *The new 5am start.*   I believe Disney has the earlier start so we can be 'on schedule' -- as compared to previous years -- and clear Magic Kingdom and World Drive at the earliest time of day.   So, the 'extra time in Epcot' would most likely occur in the early miles of the race.  One possible flaw in my proposed course:  I included a full loop around the World Showcase, which adds about 4 miles to return to the 'old' 1 mile marker;  the extra 30 minutes for the early start would allow for just 2 miles at a 15 mm pace.   But, if we take away those 2 extra miles, and only run 2 miles in Epcot at the beginning, we still don't have enough distance to include WWoS.


*Blizzard Beach (BB) and Osceola Parkway (OP):  *Here is where the course becomes challenging to design.  Basically, how do the runners travel from DAK to BB?  In prior years, we ran on the OP eastbound side -- after leaving DAK, the course was coned, and the right lane was open for traffic up to McDonalds and the Buena Vista Drive exit.   Disney needs to provide traffic flow for Animal Kingdom, Animal Kingdom Lodge, All Star Resorts, and  McDonalds.  If we run on the OP eastbound side *and *use the McDonalds exit ramp, we are blocking traffic in multiple directions.   So, I'm expecting we will exit DAK through the DAK toll booths and run on the OP westbound side (heading East).  We can now easily exit OP at BVD and then, after running through BB, re-enter OP heading east (but using the OP westbound lanes, again).   Now, we can continue for a short distance on OP to the World Drive exit and then head up the ramp (with the 'Toy Story' Army Sergeant) to DHS.    If we include WWoS, we would need to add 3 miles at least to the course, and I'm not sure where we would find them, even with eliminating the out/back before DAK.


----------



## willieT

dobball23 said:


> It looks like you can search courses/maps at https://www.certifiedroadraces.com. You just need to sign up for an account (basically, pick a username/password). There is no cost associated.


Much thanks!  I had an account and I was using this site for a couple of months now -- but because my old bookmarks were failing, I didn't make the connection.   THANK YOU!

And I owe you a drink....


----------



## oreocat

Hi, Everyone! 

We have a list minute opportunity to go to Florida for the Marathon weekend but it looks like it's sold out.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.  I remember that you can get the bibs from travel agents but can't remember where to find a list etc.  We need 2- 10k bibs and 1 - marathon.

Thanks!
Cat


----------



## rteetz

willieT said:


> Including WWoS would be a challenge, especially if we add BB and extra running time in Epcot.  The miles wouldn't add up.  Plus, BB adds some serious traffic challenges.
> 
> Here's my logic for the course that I created -- and Dopey Badger detailed some of these earlier back in September :
> 
> 
> *The new 5am start.*   I believe Disney has the earlier start so we can be 'on schedule' -- as compared to previous years -- and clear Magic Kingdom and World Drive at the earliest time of day.   So, the 'extra time in Epcot' will be occur in the early miles of the race.  One possible flaw in my proposed course:  I included a full loop around the World Showcase, which adds about 4 miles to return to the 'old' 1 mile marker;  the extra 30 minutes for the early start would allow for just 2 miles at a 15 mm pace.   But, if we take away those 2 extra miles, and only run 2 miles in Epcot at the beginning, we still don't have enough distance to include WWoS.
> 
> 
> *Blizzard Beach (BB) and Osceola Parkway (OP):  *Here is where the course becomes challenging to design.  Basically, how do the runners travel from DAK to BB?  In prior years, we ran on the OP eastbound side -- after leaving DAK, the course was coned, and the right lane was open for traffic up to McDonalds and the Buena Vista Drive exit.   Disney needs to provide traffic flow for Animal Kingdom, Animal Kingdom Lodge and  McDonalds.  If we run on the OP eastbound side *and *use the McDonalds exit ramp, we are blocking traffic in multiple directions.   So, I'm expecting we will exit DAK through the DAK toll boths and run on the OP westbound side (heading East).  We can now easily exit OP at BVD and then, after running through BB, re-enter OP heading east (but using the OP westbound lanes, again).   Now, we can continue for a short distance on OP to the World Drive exit and then head up the ramp (with the 'Toy Story' Army Sergeant) to DHS.    If we include WWoS, we would need to add 3 miles at least to the course, and I'm not sure where we would find them, even with eliminating the out/back before DAK.


BB really does throw a wrench into everything and makes it more difficult to figure out what they are going for.


----------



## jrsharp21

Doing the half marathon. Would you suggest driving over to WWOS to pick up our race packet or taking a resort bus? I have never been over to WWOS before and not sure how the parking is there.


----------



## willieT

rteetz said:


> BB really does throw a wrench into everything and makes it more difficult to figure out what they are going for.


Yep, BB really impacts the traffic patterns.  Back in 1996, when BB was part of the course, it made sense to include it because BB had just opened.  Now, I'm not so sure.  I might like it, but then again, I might be grumbling at mile 18 of the race when I'm struggling and have to run all the twists and turns around BB.  Actually, on second thought, anything is better than WWoS -- it definitely was not my favorite area during the race. 

Here's a detailed view of my map for the BB section.  We can't block Buena Vista Drive on both sides of OP-- and we can't block all lanes of eastbound OP.  So, unless we avoid DAK entirely (which would be shocking), we most likely will be running on the westbound side of OP and exiting the tollbooths (which are at mile marker 18 on my map).  And, you may notice a definite pain point in my map:   we exit DAK by take the wide trip around the parking lot perimeter.   I always disliked this part of the nighttime W&D race.


----------



## MissLiss279

willieT said:


> Yep, BB really impacts the traffic patterns.  Back in 1996, when BB was part of the course, it made sense to include it because BB had just opened.  Now, I'm not so sure.  I might like it, but then again, I might be grumbling at mile 18 of the race when I'm struggling and have to run all the twists and turns around BB.  Actually, on second thought, anything is better than WWoS -- it definitely was not my favorite area during the race.
> 
> Here's a detailed view of my map for the BB section.  We can't block Buena Vista Drive on both sides of OP-- and we can't block all lanes of eastbound OP.  So, unless we avoid DAK entirely (which would be shocking), we most likely will be running on the westbound side of OP and exiting the tollbooths (which are at mile marker 18 on my map).  And, you may notice a definite pain point in my map:   we exit DAK by take the wide trip around the parking lot perimeter.   I always disliked this part of the nighttime W&D race.
> 
> View attachment 452863


So would All Star Resorts and McDonald’s people have to go East and do a couple clover leafs at World Drive to head west back to AK?


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> So would All Star Resorts and McDonald’s people have to go East and do a couple clover leafs at World Drive to head west back to AK?



Don't have to worry about McDonald's because it is closed for refurbishment until estimated March 2020.  I can never remember which sites are allowable to link to on the DIS.  But that still leaves All Stars to worry about.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Does anyone know the approximate distance and % incline of the highway overpasses on the HM and M routes? Thanks!


----------



## BigEeyore

I LOVE all these course ideas with no WWoS!  I can't believe that rD would actually eliminate that soul-sucking segment but we can dream, right?


----------



## willieT

jrsharp21 said:


> Doing the half marathon. Would you suggest driving over to WWOS to pick up our race packet or taking a resort bus? I have never been over to WWOS before and not sure how the parking is there.


For the last 11 years on Marathon weekend, I have had 2 race traditions:   I drive to WWoS for packet pickup on Friday, and then I drive the course -- well, I drive most of it.   Parking has always been relatively easy.  And if you do decide to drive the course, the new overpass near the MK toll booths makes it easier to tour the area around MK -- and see miles 7 and 8 -- without having to negotiate with a toll booth attendant.

At WWoS, you may have a bit of a walk depending on the lot you are directed to use, but it's a good time to stretch your legs.   Good luck on your race!


----------



## SheHulk

Guys Touring Plans just emailed me that AK is now open til 8pm instead of 6pm on marathon Sunday. I really hate when they change hours after fast pass day. Maybe you can nab some FoP fast passes in those 2 extra hours if you act fast!


----------



## jrsharp21

willieT said:


> For the last 11 years on Marathon weekend, I have had 2 race traditions:   I drive to WWoS for packet pickup on Friday, and then I drive the course -- well, I drive most of it.   Parking has always been relatively easy.  And if you do decide to drive the course, the new overpass near the MK toll booths makes it easier to tour the area around MK -- and see miles 7 and 8 -- without having to negotiate with a toll booth attendant.
> 
> At WWoS, you may have a bit of a walk depending on the lot you are directed to use, but it's a good time to stretch you legs.   Good luck on your race!



Thanks! Trying to maximize park time on that Friday. So just trying to determine if the resort bus or driving will be the quickest in and out of WWOS. Sounds like driving is not that bad.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are just 51 days from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!

So yesterday, my daughters got started on their holiday wish lists. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what's on your wish list for Marathon Weekend? Your wishes can be related to the race(s) or just your trip in general? You'll also recall @DopeyBadger asked everyone for their goals a few months back and if memory serves correctly, he has his own plans for those, so try to branch out a little if you can.

It can be anything, so have fun with it!

A few things that come to mind for my wish list:

- Good weather for racing and for touring! For me, that means about 50 degrees, maybe a little cooler at the beginning of the race. 60s-70s during the day would be ideal for touring.
- Splash Mountain magically reopens! (come on, Santa, I need you to come through on this one)
- Seafood gumbo is on the menu when I eat at Boma. This is my favorite thing that I've eaten at WDW, but Boma has a rotating menu, so my fingers are crossed it's on the menu after the marathon.
- Getting to spend time with Disboard friends - especially during DATW.
- Snagging good locations for fireworks photos.

That's it for now, but I bet you guys will inspire a lot more ideas. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## jmasgat

SAFD:  Well, I guess my major wish is that I actually get into a race! Otherwise, I wish that my daughter decides to come down for the weekend (I'll pay!)


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
If we are not talking running specific wishes, hmmm.  Ok here is my wish list:

Christmas decorations, music, etc is still up and going.  Always my favorite time of year to be in the parks!
Hope to meet many of you all at pre-race meet ups.  I will be leaving too soon for DATW unfortunately.
Cool to cold weather at race time and warm weather during park time.
That the Magic Kingdom Train is running (I hear that it is not and I refuse to accept that).
Simply slowing the five days down and enjoying the moment, it always goes too fast.
Have a good week everyone.  Got 12 miles to go get it now.


----------



## DIS-OH

Good weather.

Low-key, laid back weekend (just DH and me this year, so that will likely happen).

Look around more during the race and enjoy the atmosphere!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what's on your wish list for Marathon Weekend?


*Good weather!* I know last year was not on the extreme scale of marathon weekend weather...but it was COLD everyday except the day of the marathon when it was HOT! I would like cool mornings (and marathon Sunday) followed by warm and sunny afternoons/evenings. Mild temps and low humidity sounds amazIng! (Is it time for the Marathon Weekend weather watch yet?)

*Rise of the Resistance.* I am hoping I have an opportunity to experience this attraction with a reasonable wait. I have a friend whose wife works on Batuu and the rumor is she may be joining the Resistance... It would be amazing to see her in action!

*Fun with Friends!* Between my Orlando friends, friends who will be participating in Marathon Weekend and DATW, I am looking forward to having fun with my friends!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> So yesterday, my daughters got started on their holiday wish lists. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what's on your wish list for Marathon Weekend? Your wishes can be related to the race(s) or just your trip in general?


Good weather is always on the list.

Hanging with some of my favorite people is also a must.

Rise of the resistance is a huge priority.

Just having fun. That’s my biggest wish.


----------



## Neon Cactus

- To enjoy my first Dopey Challenge and not die.  
- To get to spend time with friends
- Good running weather
- That the new marathon course is awesome
- That registration opens up more spots so the people who still want to sign up can get in.
- New restaurants and attractions open - Space restaurant, new films for China and Canada, Beauty and the Beast sing along in France (Impressions de France is closed when I go next month but not in January, so that seems possible).


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: 
- start temps in the 40s
- Thirsty River opening early
- lots of Dis peeps at happy hour on Frusay
- 2-hour half and a 6-hour full (with bars & rides)
- DATW


----------



## aalvis

Cool weather.  Not over sleeping.  Finishing!


----------



## lhermiston

Neon Cactus said:


> - That the new marathon course is awesome



I knew I missed something! I’m still cautiously optimistic for the new marathon course.


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> SAFD:  Well, I guess my major wish is that I actually get into a race! Otherwise, I wish that my daughter decides to come down for the weekend (I'll pay!)


As of yesterday, some travel agents had marathon and 10K bibs available. There is a 2 night minimum stay required though.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD: 

My wish is simple: to have fun and finish.

And since I’ll be at Disney I’m sure the fun part will be met.


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD - my wish list:
1. AK opens at 8am marathon morning so I can ride EE.
2. Jell-O shots at the Boardwalk...ahem... @MommaoffherRocker 
3. I probably won’t be back in 2021 so I just want to have fun!


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> SAFD - my wish list:
> 1. AK opens at 8am marathon morning so I can ride EE.
> 2. Jell-O shots at the Boardwalk...ahem...@MommaoffherRocker
> 3. I probably won’t be back in 2021 so I just want to have fun!


I hope the course still goes by Everest. That 8AM open does really help. We probably won’t get first in line again tho...


----------



## baxter24

SAFD marathon weekend wishlist:

1. Cool weather for the races. 
2. Good character stops
3. Have great races with my friend who is doing the 5k and her first half marathon
4. Hopefully some fastpasses open up that we weren't about to get so far.
5. Rise of the resistance and much more time in Star Wars land. Didn't get to spend as much time as I wanted when I was there for Wine and Dine.
6. A marathon course that at least some nice changes to it.


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I hope the course still goes by Everest. That 8AM open does really help. We probably won’t get first in line again tho...


Well you’ll have to run a little faster to save our spots.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Well you’ll have to run a little faster to save our spots.


The bar better be open when I get there then.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Wishes:

1) Drink
2) For Qi'ra to have a good show weekend in Brooksville, FL with her handler.  We're sending her off in Mid-December for training and the shows there start Thursday 1/9 and continue until 1/20.  Part of our Disney trip will be worrying about her.  The boys will be at their kennel.  
3) Have my husband finally experience Galaxy's Edge


----------



## LdyStormy76

oreocat said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> We have a list minute opportunity to go to Florida for the Marathon weekend but it looks like it's sold out.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.  I remember that you can get the bibs from travel agents but can't remember where to find a list etc.  We need 2- 10k bibs and 1 - marathon.
> 
> Thanks!
> Cat


Try calling WDW Travel; there is a hotel and ticket stay requirement.


----------



## jmasgat

FFigawi said:


> - lots of Dis peeps at happy hour on Frusay



Is this how one spells Friday after imbibing at happy hour?


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: 
1. Finish Dopey
2. Good running weather
3. Meet new friends
4. Enjoy WDW


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mumof4mice said:


> Does anyone know the approximate distance and % incline of the highway overpasses on the HM and M routes? Thanks!



I tried on several different platforms (Strava, Garmin, and Google Pedometer Maps) to get you an answer.  But the answer is they're so "small" that they barely register enough for me to do any calculations on them.  You can see my Strava activity here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/1345456109
We don't know the actual marathon course yet for 2020, but according to the Strava activity the miles that have any slowing effect on normal pace would be:

Mile 2 - +3 sec (EPCOT center drive to World Dr.)
Mile 13 - +4 sec (Back entrance to AK)
Mile 14 - +4 sec (Inside AK)
Mile 17 - +3 sec (Osceloa Pkwy overpass); 86 ft to 98 ft in 0.1 miles, but I definitely feel like the elevation change is really struggling here to pick it up.

Every other mile has a 2 second or less effect.  Not exactly what you were looking for, but hope it helps.

Here you can see the overpasses visually on youtube (the clips should each play right on time for the overpasses).


----------



## PCFriar80

jmasgat said:


> Is this how one spells Friday after imbibing at happy hour?


I believe that’s Batuuese for Friday.


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD (all repeats of others):
1) Nice, cool weather for races, warming up a little later in the day
2) Having fun in the races, enjoying accomplishing the Goofy distance
3) Letting go of trying to PR in the marathon and instead go to item 2, above
4) Getting blown away by Galaxy's Edge
5) "Exciting" new marathon course actually being exciting


----------



## Mumof4mice

DopeyBadger said:


> I tried on several different platforms (Strava, Garmin, and Google Pedometer Maps) to get you an answer. But the answer is they're so "small" that they barely register enough for me to do any calculations on them. You can see my Strava activity here:



Thank you so much for taking time to do that, @DopeyBadger .  I tried Strava and Mapmyrun too with the same result, and thought someone who had previously run the course might have more luck, from looking at their running record of the course. 

I read an online race recap, where the runner said they had to walk up the "steep ramps" leading up onto the highway and found the ascent difficult, even so.  That had me thinking that I should find out how steep/long those ramps actually are.  For example, if the ramps are 300m at 4% incline, then I'd run that several times on the treadmill on each of my weights day.

By the way, the plan you designed for me is AMAZING!  I'm never so beat up I can't complete the next workout, but I'm a good 5% faster than at the start of the plan.  Thanks again!


----------



## flav

SAFD:
1) Everyone stay in good health through the vacation and races.
2) Nice course with good characters meets.
3) Have fun all the way to finishing Dopey and more.
4) Decent weather. No rain. Although I will be training in sub freezing temperatures until then and would probably find the heat difficult to cope with, I would rather the rest of my party to be warm and for myself to go to the pool and water parks.
5) Meet you.
6) Have a few Dole Whip Floats.
7) Get DH to do FoP and RoR without feeling nauseous.
8) Be upgraded for free from Pop Standard Rooms to Club Level Suites at Beach Club


----------



## flav

SheHulk said:


> Guys Touring Plans just emailed me that AK is now open til 8pm instead of 6pm on marathon Sunday. I really hate when they change hours after fast pass day. Maybe you can nab some FoP fast passes in those 2 extra hours if you act fast!


I was trying to add the Awakening of the Tree of Life to my plans as a note and it says that it is not available for my date. Do they really stop doing this in Winter?


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:
1) Cool mornings (40-50's) with warm afternoons (60-70s) and no rain
2) Quality merch at the expo that I actually want to buy - I feel like this has really gone downhill the last couple of years with generic, poor quality stuff. 
3) Hoping my DVC waitlist comes through at the Riviera
4) Rise of the Resistance! With reasonable wait times so I can ride it three times! 
5) Staying healthy and injury free
6) Another set of marathon mouse ears waiting for us at the finish line
7) And hopefully meeting some of you wonderful people!


----------



## CDKG

Mumof4mice said:


> I read an online race recap, where the runner said they had to walk up the "steep ramps" leading up onto the highway and found the ascent difficult, even so. That had me thinking that I should find out how steep/long those ramps actually are.



For anyone who has ever actually run up a hill, WDW’s ramps are nothing! I will say the last one before HS (with the green army ”man”) does feel like a mountain at the time. It’s late in the race and any incline is not welcome. However, it is pretty short (and followed by a decline). Even if you choose to walk it (which I did in 2019), it shouldn’t affect your time or overall performance by much.


----------



## IamTrike

Mumof4mice said:


> Thank you so much for taking time to do that, @DopeyBadger .  I tried Strava and Mapmyrun too with the same result, and thought someone who had previously run the course might have more luck, from looking at their running record of the course.
> 
> I read an online race recap, where the runner said they had to walk up the "steep ramps" leading up onto the highway and found the ascent difficult, even so.  That had me thinking that I should find out how steep/long those ramps actually are.  For example, if the ramps are 300m at 4% incline, then I'd run that several times on the treadmill on each of my weights day.
> 
> By the way, the plan you designed for me is AMAZING!  I'm never so beat up I can't complete the next workout, but I'm a good 5% faster than at the start of the plan.  Thanks again!



So from what I've read the minumum height of a freeway overpass is 17 feet. (that's the height to the bottom of the overpass).   If we round up to 20 and then add 5 feet for the distance between the deck and the bottom of the bridge I think that's a reasonable estimate for the height of these overpasses.   I don't remember exactly how long the ramp up to the top is but I'd guess it's between .2 and .05 Miles.    If it's .2 then it's a 2% grade if it's .5 it's a 9% grade. 
Actually Looking at the shadows on 2 of the ramps on GMAPs pedometer i measured the inclines at .2 and .12 miles respectively.   So you're 4% incline is probably not unreasonable, but it's likely a little harder than what you'll actually experience at Disney.


----------



## JulieODC

Another week of training done! Woohoo!

I’m mostly worried about weather at this point - weather to get out of RI on our flight without issue, weather to tour the parks in comfort, weather to get to use Stormalong bay, and OF COURSE weather that’s in the 40-50 degree range for marathon morning.

if you need me, I’m over here doing weather dances for the next 50 days!


----------



## dobball23

I'm sure someone on here can help me with this question...

Me, my wife and my parents are staying at Pop Century for Marathon Weekend. I am doing Dopey. My wife is running the 10K. We were thinking it would be cool for my parents to watch the 10K at the Boardwalk (I know we'll only run by them for a moment each). I was initially thinking the Skyliner might be an option to get them to the Boardwalk, but Rteetz mentioned it wasn't running early during Wine & Dine, so I'm assuming it won't be for Marathon Weekend. Are there any other viable options for my parents to get to the Boardwalk? Or should they just plan on watching the finish at the Epcot parking lot? 

Of course, they might just decide to sleep in and find out how the race went after the fact.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD:
*To finish the half with a goal time since it’s my first and enjoy doing it
*that my mom might actually come see me do it (seriously, who misses their kids first half to sleep in?! My daughter says she’ll cheer me on though, so maybe she’ll lay the guilt on Grandma. Hubby should be since he’ll finish before me)
*to get a race pic (or two) I actually like
* a post race glass of champagne (or a few)
* short lines for ROTR (these are wishes after all )
* to get to hang out with friends who are running too a few times during the week and maybe meet some new people too

oh and to be silly....to have my 11-12 minute pace magically catch up to my husbands 8 min marathon pace so I can pass him and wave. I wonder which characters magic wand has that power?


----------



## Mumof4mice

CDKG said:


> For anyone who has ever actually run up a hill, WDW’s ramps are nothing! I will say the last one before HS (with the green army ”man”) does feel like a mountain at the time. It’s late in the race and any incline is not welcome. However, it is pretty short (and followed by a decline). Even if you choose to walk it (which I did in 2019), it shouldn’t affect your time or overall performance by much.





IamTrike said:


> So from what I've read the minumum height of a freeway overpass is 17 feet. (that's the height to the bottom of the overpass).   If we round up to 20 and then add 5 feet for the distance between the deck and the bottom of the bridge I think that's a reasonable estimate for the height of these overpasses.   I don't remember exactly how long the ramp up to the top is but I'd guess it's between .2 and .05 Miles.    If it's .2 then it's a 2% grade if it's .5 it's a 9% grade.
> Actually Looking at the shadows on 2 of the ramps on GMAPs pedometer i measured the inclines at .2 and .12 miles respectively.   So you're 4% incline is probably not unreasonable, but it's likely a little harder than what you'll actually experience at Disney.



Really helpful information.  Thank you!


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD:
-good weather
-chronic issue not causing too many problems
-rare characters that aren’t just rare to WDW specifically (.don’t get me wrong I love rares but some like Judy are really easy to find at DL but impossible to find at WDW)
-profs not giving me too much to do while I’m in FL (this is the first week of class for me technically but it’s pretty dead around campus still have to make contact)
-hanging out with friends who I only get to see when running races usually
-reasonable wait times for ROTR so I can join up with aforementioned friends to ride it. Wait time is crucial for me since I have a DAS. And if I'm going with a large group of people well I can't use the DAS. So me joining that ride meet up is contingent on how long the wait is on that day.

@Mumof4mice As others have said they arent really hills. And it’s not the inclines that get difficult it’s the way the road banks at a few spots (ie turning towards Epcot in the half ) that can make it difficult.


----------



## lahobbs4

Race weekend wishes? This is fun:

1. good race weather (no rain, cool mornings, nothing over 65)
2. hot afternoons so I can have pool time
3. A successful time at Galaxy's Edge (may be my last WDW trip for while)
4. Perfect score on Buzz
5. Disney celebrities at the character stops, dressed in full character (ex. Dwayne Johnson, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Julie Andrews, Tom Hanks/Tim Allen, Beyonce as Nala, etc.)


----------



## DopeyBadger

Here are some historical T+Ds for the dates in and around Marathon Weekend:



And the affect of T+D on paces:



So the "average" person would see a 2.5% slower pace when the T+D is in the 131 to 135 range.

The sunrise is around 7:20-7:30am.


----------



## DerTobi75

lahobbs4 said:


> 5. Disney celebrities at the character stops, dressed in full character (ex. Dwayne Johnson, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Julie Andrews, Tom Hanks/Tim Allen, Beyonce as Nala, etc.)


  Did they do this in the past?! Or is it "just" a wish?

SAFD
- Like everybody, good weather!
- Getting my last trainingmiles in, while staying in Orlando from 12/28 on!
- Finding the DIS Meeting Point before the Races 
- Finish Dopey and letting Snow White sign my Dopey Medal & BIB
- Being brave enough to show up at DATW


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

My wish list is

1. Good weather
2. Have fun with my Dis friends
3. Finish the races
4. Not have a run in with security while handing @Princess KP her Jell-O shot


----------



## rdiver

SAFD: 
- Good weather
- No travel issues (5 traveling parties from across the country)
- Running 5k with my nephew 
- Finishing the marathon
- Riding Everest during marathon
- Seeing my niece and nephew experience Disney World for the first time.


----------



## steph0808

I don't have many wishes for marathon weekend

1. Warm weather (except for the morning of the full ) 
2. Getting to DHS at rope drop and experience Galaxy's Edge before it gets too crazy (ha!)
3. Just having a good time with my mom (which we always do!)
4. Finding some new cupcakes to try!


----------



## lukemorenus

Marathon weekend wish list:

1. Cool weather
2. Survive another marathon
3. Bring back the early Epcot loop!!!
4. Drink & Frolic


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD - My MW Wish List is mostly about things that are out of my control.

1.  No travel delays on the way down.
2.  Mild temps and low humidity
3.  Reasonable lines at ROR and SR


----------



## lahobbs4

DerTobi75 said:


> Did they do this in the past?! Or is it "just" a wish?



Most definitely just a wish! I like to dream big, just in case.


----------



## willieT

Historical weather conditions for the *Disney Marathon* from 2009 to 2019.  Courtesy of  FindMyMarathon.com

https://findmymarathon.com/weather-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon&year=

YearDay HighDay Low*Race Start*HumidityConditionsWind201979°F (26°C)57°F (14°C)58°F (14°C)96%ClearS 2 mph201861°F  (16°C)41°F  (5°C)41°F  (5°C)82%ClearNNE 5 mph201752°F  (11°C)34°F  (1°C)34°F  (1°C)79%ClearN 13 mph201671°F  (22°C)55°F  (13°C)71°F  (22°C)90%OvercastSW 8 mph201579°F  (26°C)54°F  (12°C)54°F  (12°C)90%ClearN 4 mph201466°F  (19°C)51°F  (11°C)63°F  (17°C)93%Partly CloudyNW 8 mph201381°F  (27°C)60°F  (16°C)61°F  (16°C)94%Partly CloudyNo Wind201277°F  (25°C)50°F  (10°C)50°F  (10°C)96%ClearNo Wind201164°F  (18°C)43°F  (6°C)44°F  (7°C)68%ClearN 5 mph201044°F  (7°C)28°F  (-2°C)29°F  (-2°C)55%ClearNW 9 mph200979°F  (26°C)55°F  (13°C)56°F  (13°C)97%ClearSSW 4 mph

Some thoughts:

2017:  Wind conditions do not include the wind gusts -- they were much higher than 13 mph!   More like 30+ mph on World Drive.
Humidity is not normally an issue unless the temperature is 65+.  I'm sure many of us know this -- but just wanted to mention it.
You have to love the 'clear' conditions with no rain for (almost) all of these races.
The key column is 'Race Start'  -- especially for this year with the 5am start time.


----------



## aalvis

willieT said:


> Historical weather conditions for the *Disney Marathon* from 2009 to 2019.  Courtesy of  FindMyMarathon.com


 I vote for 2010 temps!


----------



## jennamfeo

SAFD:
1. A Goofy Bib
2. @rteetz to not be boring
3. SHOTS
4. Podium at DATW


----------



## The Expert

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!



Me too! The colder the better for me!


----------



## rteetz

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!


Uh no thanks... I’ll be coming from the frozen tundra I don’t need more of it.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> SAFD:
> 1. A Goofy Bib
> 2. @rteetz to not be boring
> 3. SHOTS
> 4. Podium at DATW


Well if you don’t like me the way I am...


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> SAFD:
> 1. A Goofy Bib
> 2. @rteetz to not be boring
> 3. SHOTS
> 4. Podium at DATW



I’m willing to forgo my wishes for your Goofy bib.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Uh no thanks... I’ll be coming from the frozen tundra I don’t need more of it.



Preach. But not too hot.


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> Well if you don’t like me the way I am...


ok


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> ok


That’s just the way it is...


----------



## LSUfan4444

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what's on your wish list for Marathon Weekend?



1: No rain. I don't care how hot or cold it is, just be dry. 
2: I'd like it if the Saints don't get either of the night time slots for their playoff game. 
3: I'd like to see a course map before Santa arrives
4: A PR would be nice
5: My morning coffee works and I take care of ALL of my business in my room, not in a port-0-potty on race morning
6: My "plan" for both attractions in Galaxy's Edge works


----------



## Disney at Heart

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!


Noooooo! The sleet during the half and the spillages at the water stations during the full turned the courses into dangerous patches of black ice. We don’t want that ever again!


----------



## StarGirl11

DopeyBadger said:


> Here are some historical T+Ds for the dates in and around Marathon Weekend:
> 
> View attachment 453362
> 
> And the affect of T+D on paces:
> 
> View attachment 453363
> 
> So the "average" person would see a 2.5% slower pace when the T+D is in the 131 to 135 range.
> 
> The sunrise is around 7:20-7:30am.



Didnt think about how the earlier start will mean more miles cleared before sunrise. That will be nice. This last year I skipped most of the stuff leading up to and in MK because I knew when the sun came up it was going to get hot. That extra 30 minutes is going to be another 2-3 miles for me.

Also in the no 2010 temps camp. Would like to not have frozen pathways that I’ve heard of from other runners who did that years. If we’re talking cool weather 2017/18 were some of the better ones for just the marathon (not the 5k for 2018 though).

Also the wheelies probably don’t want the black ice even more then the regular runners. I figure they probably have some way to prep for it. But still rolling device plus black ice equals not fun.


----------



## pluto377

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!



I ran that year, and while I do love me a nice chilly run that was too cold!  Mid/high 30s would be nice!  

My wishlist-
1. Nice weather (cool morning, warm afternoons, no rain!)
2. To just relax and go with the flow
3. Try something new (food, ride, show, whatever)
4. Try to make the pre-race meetup


----------



## RunDopey

1 - Above freezing for all the races.   No more frozen Sports Beans please.
2 - My wife has no problems with her hip and can run all the races.
3 - Good food, good fun and a nice 25th anniversary celebration
4 - A reasonable wait for RotR, for some value of reasonable.
5 - Space 220 is open and we get a reservation.


----------



## goingthedistance

Disney on Ice in 2010 was very cold.  We had sleet/snow during the half and sub-freezing temperatures for the full.  The water cups at the aid stations literally froze...a sheet of ice formed in the cups.  But the worst part was the frozen ice slicks through the aid stations.  Black ice slicks at each one.  The poor volunteers were freezing.  If the race gods give us 28 degrees again, then so be it.  Would rather be in the 40's at start.


----------



## lhermiston

StarGirl11 said:


> Also in the no 2010 temps camp. Would like to not have frozen pathways that I’ve heard of from other runners who did that years. If we’re talking cool weather 2017/18 were some of the better ones for just the marathon (not the 5k for 2018 though).



Hard pass on 2017 weather. Cancelled half and frigid marathon? No thanks.

I feel like the weather for the half this year was the best I’ve seen.


----------



## IamTrike

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!


Hurray for Disney on Ice.   They'd just be making the whole race blizzard beach themed.  

I'd love for a start in the upper 40's or 50's, but I think no matter what I'll run, I'll have fun, memories will be made.


----------



## rteetz

IamTrike said:


> I'd love for a start in the upper 40's or 50's, but I think no matter what I'll run, I'll have fun, memories will be made.


----------



## lhermiston

Less than 50 days, gang. If you haven't started DATW training yet, you are behind and should see @jennamfeo or @FFigawi for a custom, margarita-based plan IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Less than 50 days, gang. If you haven't started DATW training yet, you are behind and should see @jennamfeo or @FFigawi for a custom, margarita-based plan IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## PrincessV

*SAFD: *

Weather: not freezing, not over 75, and no races canceled due to weather. As a Floridian, my bar is set pretty low, lol!
ROTR: to get on with a wait time of 40 minutes or less
No injuries, accidents or illnesses: NO WHAMMIES!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Less than 50 days, gang. If you haven't started DATW training yet, you are behind and should see @jennamfeo or @FFigawi for a custom, margarita-based plan IMMEDIATELY.



We promise #nomath


----------



## roxymama




----------



## roxymama

Dang that's a big pic!  I'll back out of the thread slowly now...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## StacyStrong

Marathoners get ears?!?!?!?!?

I may need to rethink my 2021 plans.


----------



## rteetz

StacyStrong said:


> Marathoners get ears?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I may need to rethink my 2021 plans.


It used to be an anniversary year thing but they have been doing it yearly since 2018.


----------



## kirstie101

Looove the ears!!!


----------



## BigEeyore

Woo hoo! Finisher ears! One of my SAFD wishes already came true!


----------



## Kerry1957

After 62 years, I will finally get to wear ears!


----------



## camaker

BigEeyore said:


> Woo hoo! Finisher ears! One of my SAFD wishes already came true!



We knew we were getting those all along, so it was kind of like wishing for something you already had...


----------



## mr incredibleS1

aalvis said:


> I vote for 2010 temps!



There were issues of slippery / icy conditions at the water stops in 2010 because it was so cold.  Although I was training in the cold and used to it, I would prefer something a little warmer.  2017 temperatures do not take into effect the wind chill that day which made it feel at the start closer to 2010 conditions.  2015 I remember being a little warm.  I do not recall weather being an issue for me in 2012 with a 50 degree start.  I tried looking back at my Garmin data for the day, but it didn't show the temperature.  The hard part about it being cold at the start is how long you have to wait to start.


----------



## BigEeyore

camaker said:


> We knew we were getting those all along, so it was kind of like wishing for something you already had...


Wasted a wish by not reading the fine print! Still happy about it - they were a surprise when we finished in 2018, and I was excited to get them again last year, so very happy they are keeping this up.  I also love that they aren't generic black mouse ears but have the year and logo on them.


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find some cool Disney themed running tanks for men?


----------



## michigandergirl

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find some cool Disney themed running tanks for men?



Etsy


----------



## mjcorral

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find some cool Disney themed running tanks for men?


I believe raw threads has men's tanks.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

As someone who does not have much in the way at all of the color red, I'm very happy this year's marathon mouse ears are blue.  And I will still treasure my 2019 red marathon mouse ears.  But the blue is better.


----------



## rdiver

Faron Kelly was on the Theme Park Rangers podcast on October 29.


www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/theme-park-rangers-podcast/os-ne-s6-theme-park-fun-runs-rundisney-tpr-podcast-23-20191030-glhjh4qkdbeezm3kjcgz33prbe-story.html?outputType=amp

Said this about the marathon course:

Lap around World Showcase in Epcot before going to MK
Magic Kingdom
Animal Kingdom - loop around AK, exit back out towards Western Way
Head towards Coronado Spring Resort
Buena Vista Dr to Blizzard Beach
Hollywood Studios
Finish at Epcot
------
No mention of WWOS


----------



## lhermiston

rdiver said:


> Faron Kelly was on the Theme Park Rangers podcast on October 29.
> 
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/theme-park-rangers-podcast/os-ne-s6-theme-park-fun-runs-rundisney-tpr-podcast-23-20191030-glhjh4qkdbeezm3kjcgz33prbe-story.html?outputType=amp
> 
> Said this about the marathon course:
> 
> Lap around World Showcase in Epcot before going to MK
> Magic Kingdom
> Animal Kingdom - loop around AK, exit back out towards Western Way
> Head towards Coronado Spring Resort
> Buena Vista Dr to Blizzard Beach
> Hollywood Studios
> Finish at Epcot
> ------
> No mention of WWOS



I would love this. World Showcase in the dark with the torches lit is an experience second only to the castle before sunrise, in my opinion. If I could get both in a single race, I would be very, very happy.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Interesting listen and a pretty good course description, I don’t know all the Disney roads that well but I’ll bet that gives a lot of insight to those that do and are trying to map it out.


----------



## huskies90

rdiver said:


> Faron Kelly was on the Theme Park Rangers podcast on October 29.
> 
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/theme-park-rangers-podcast/os-ne-s6-theme-park-fun-runs-rundisney-tpr-podcast-23-20191030-glhjh4qkdbeezm3kjcgz33prbe-story.html?outputType=amp
> 
> Said this about the marathon course:
> 
> Lap around World Showcase in Epcot before going to MK
> Magic Kingdom
> Animal Kingdom - loop around AK, exit back out towards Western Way
> Head towards Coronado Spring Resort
> Buena Vista Dr to Blizzard Beach
> Hollywood Studios
> Finish at Epcot
> ------
> No mention of WWOS


Awesome!! OK. Who is mapping this out? @willieT ? @PrincessV ?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I would love this. World Showcase in the dark with the torches lit is an experience second only to the castle before sunrise, in my opinion. If I could get both in a single race, I would be very, very happy.



Sounds like a return to the beginning of the old course. If memory serves me correctly, there was a red start and a blue start. One went around World Showcase, the other stayed near the front half of the park, and they joined up around mile 4 before making the turn onto World Drive.

Here’s a link to my Garmin track from the 2010 Disney on Ice
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/22300048


----------



## FFigawi

rdiver said:


> Lap around World Showcase in Epcot before going to MK
> Magic Kingdom
> *Animal Kingdom - loop around AK, exit back out towards Western Way*
> Head towards Coronado Spring Resort
> Buena Vista Dr to Blizzard Beach
> Hollywood Studios
> Finish at Epcot
> ------
> No mention of WWOS



Derek at Marathon Investigation is going to blow a gasket over this change. That’s just asking and inviting people to cut the course. If past practice holds, rD and Track Shack won’t care or do anything about it. Sad.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Derek at Marathon Investigation is going to blow a gasket over this change. That’s just asking and inviting people to cut the course. If past practice holds, rD and Track Shack won’t care or do anything about it. Sad.


Course cutting happens everywhere unfortunately and rD/Track Shack aren’t the only ones who do nothing so it’s certainly not singularly on them.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196850638241640450



You mean I'm going to have to take this hat off at the end of the race to put on a new one?


----------



## DopeyBadger

So without the actual map, this is all just a guess.



So something like this?  That AK loop looks like 2 miles-ish.  I'm guessing the one incentive not to course cut is you're cutting out one of the parks, whereas the common course cutting location in the old marathon course cut WWOS out.  With that being said, the Blizzard Beach loop looks like it's about a mile and another prime cut spot.  I came up with about 25.8 miles and added a small out and back on Western Way (could be more running in AK and not use E Savannah Cir).  The design overall makes sense because it gets us off Osceloa Pkwy, World Dr, and doesn't cut All Stars off either.

The exit of MK would be around 10.6 miles.  So 16 x 10.6 miles = 2:50 hours.  So if we estimate the balloon ladies at 45min post-start (like 2019), then that puts their exit from MK at 8:35am.  Sounds about right to me given the park opens at 9am.

EE would occur around 16.9 miles.  So with AK opening at 9am that puts the gap from the 5am start time at 3.25-4 hrs.  So a 14:07 min/mile pace from the first person to a 11:28 min/mile pace from the last person.  That puts the estimated balloon lady to mile 17.0 (EE) at around 4.5 hrs (or around 10:15am).  So a nice buffer time for those that arrive at 9am to EE.


----------



## StarGirl11

Thoughts

-return to the old course should put Expedition Everest back on the table to ride I think. Especially if they open it early like they’ve been known to a few times.
-Does a loop through AK mean we’re going to go through Pandora? Because that’s going to be interesting and may explain the field size cut
-I’ve got some friends who are probably going to be trying to sneak off to Coronado for drinks if we pass close enough they’ll love the exit back to Western Way
-Spectator viewing is really going to change with the new course. While I’m not going to miss the AK parking lot itself it was an easy spot to see runners.
-Unexpected bonus: more time in parks means we’ll have a shadier route. Part of what made this year so hard is once you exited AK your exposed to the elements for several miles straight. More park time equals more areas where your not out in the open. So it will make a bad weather day just a bit better.


----------



## bananabean

FFigawi said:


> Derek at Marathon Investigation is going to blow a gasket over this change. That’s just asking and inviting people to cut the course. If past practice holds, rD and Track Shack won’t care or do anything about it. Sad.



Ugh. I had a dream (nightmare?) last night about my Garmin (which I don't even own) malfunctioning and it said I was running a 12 minute pace but really it was like 20 minute pace and I was going to get swept before finishing the marathon (which I'm not even signed up for).  So I decided to cut the course, but I still wanted to hit the 10k mat, which for some reason was near the end of the race (I don't even know), and I would have to do another shortcut after it.  So I was planning to cut in 2 places to finish on time.

But even dream me was saying how wrong it was and there were obstacles in the way to try and cut the course - like a grounds crew at Magic Kingdom cutting/watering trees and having to slide down a sheet out of a window while Marie from Aristocats looked at me disapprovingly.

Moral of the story, don't cut the course even in your dreams.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Course cutting happens everywhere unfortunately and rD/Track Shack aren’t the only ones who do nothing so it’s certainly not singularly on them.



True. Many race directors don’t care. That’s not an excuse for rD and Track Shack not to care. They’re the ones who run and control *this* race, and they’ve shown zero inclination to do anything about course cutting on *their* course.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Ultimately, I don’t know what is to be done about course cutting. For me personally, it has no impact; I know what I’ve accomplished and if someone else cuts the course it doesn’t diminish my own feelings on my race. On the other hand, I know that there are course cutters who influence things like BQ times or even the results of a race and that is unfair.

It’s such a strange situation. I’ll never understand the motivation behind it.


----------



## IamTrike

Barca33Runner said:


> Ultimately, I don’t know what is to be done about course cutting. For me personally, it has no impact; I know what I’ve accomplished and if someone else cuts the course it doesn’t diminish my own feelings on my race. On the other hand, I know that there are course cutters who influence things like BQ times or even the results of a race and that is unfair.
> 
> It’s such a strange situation. I’ll never understand the motivation behind it.


this is strange to me too.  Paying for a destination race like Disney is paying for the experience.  For the most part course cutting seems like it only cheats yourself. 
There are a couple of things that bother me about it.
1. If people cheat and then post about what their time's, it think it can be discouraging for other people.     There were a slew of Insta people that we posting about how they were doing minimal workouts and then cranking out decent half marathons.( 1:45 - 2 hours times)   When they post these times and brag about not training it can discourage people that are working hard and not seeing time improvements.  It can also cause people to try and replicate them and get injured.
2. If I qualify for Boston I will most likely be a just barely qualifier.  Knowing that I'd be person that could not get entry because someone else cheated does irk me when races make it easy for people to cheat. 

I think the frustrating part of a course design like this is that it makes it easy to cheat and it makes it easy to cheat by a relatively small amount.   Skipping those 2 miles in AK might not show up with wildly misaligned splits, but the 15-20 minutes save could absolutely push some people into BQ Range.  

I'm hoping they have some timing mats in that park.


----------



## IamTrike

bananabean said:


> Ugh. I had a dream (nightmare?) last night about my Garmin (which I don't even own) malfunctioning and it said I was running a 12 minute pace but really it was like 20 minute pace and I was going to get swept before finishing the marathon (which I'm not even signed up for).  So I decided to cut the course, but I still wanted to hit the 10k mat, which for some reason was near the end of the race (I don't even know), and I would have to do another shortcut after it.  So I was planning to cut in 2 places to finish on time.
> 
> But even dream me was saying how wrong it was and there were obstacles in the way to try and cut the course - like a grounds crew at Magic Kingdom cutting/watering trees and having to slide down a sheet out of a window while Marie from Aristocats looked at me disapprovingly.
> 
> Moral of the story, is don't cut the course even in your dreams.


 Wow ... and you aren't even tapering.


----------



## FFigawi

Barca33Runner said:


> Ultimately, I don’t know what is to be done about course cutting. For me personally, it has no impact; I know what I’ve accomplished and if someone else cuts the course it doesn’t diminish my own feelings on my race. On the other hand, I know that there are course cutters who influence things like BQ times or even the results of a race and that is unfair.
> 
> It’s such a strange situation. I’ll never understand the motivation behind it.





IamTrike said:


> this is strange to me too.  Paying for a destination race like Disney is paying for the experience.  For the most part course cutting seems like it only cheats yourself.
> There are a couple of things that bother me about it.
> 1. If people cheat and then post about what their time's, it think it can be discouraging for other people.     There were a slew of Insta people that we posting about how they were doing minimal workouts and then cranking out decent half marathons.( 1:45 - 2 hours times)   When they post these times and brag about not training it can discourage people that are working hard and not seeing time improvements.  It can also cause people to try and replicate them and get injured.
> 2. If I qualify for Boston I will most likely be a just barely qualifier.  Knowing that I'd be person that could not get entry because someone else cheated does irk me when races make it easy for people to cheat.
> 
> I think the frustrating part of a course design like this is that it makes it easy to cheat and it makes it easy to cheat by a relatively small amount.   Skipping those 2 miles in AK might not show up with wildly misaligned splits, but the 15-20 minutes save could absolutely push some people into BQ Range.
> 
> I'm hoping they have some timing mats in that park.



I agree with both @Barca33Runner and @IamTrike on this. The motivation behind cheating and course cutting is both strange and often directly related to obtaining a BQ and/or seeking social media adulation. Aside from the cheating itself, what also annoys the sh!t out of me is race directors who don't care to do anything about it. It's not hard to add extra timing mats to a course which will highlight and make clear those people who are cutting a course. It's also not that hard to design a course to reduce the temptation and ability to cheat and cut the course. The course for the Fort Worth marathon Derek wrote about this week was a two-loop course with one timing mat. Not exactly rocket science to figure out that's going to make it easy to cheat.


----------



## michigandergirl

So if the course goes through the world showcase in the beginning, I really hope they're not going to cut that part out at the end...


----------



## LSUfan4444

michigandergirl said:


> So if the course goes through the world showcase in the beginning, I really hope they're not going to cut that part out at the end...


They won't.


----------



## steph0808

So, in theory, besides the possible addition of running around World Showcase at the start, the course will be somewhat similar through MK, etc. at the beginning? I just want to know if my mom will be able to see me run by the Polynesian - since I booked there, so she could roll out of bed to see me on the way by  (yes, yes, she could take the monorail over the MK, but she's not the fastest mover in the morning...)


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> So, in theory, besides the possible addition of running around World Showcase at the start, the course will be somewhat similar through MK, etc. at the beginning? I just want to know if my mom will be able to see me run by the Polynesian - since I booked there, so she could roll out of bed to see me on the way by  (yes, yes, she could take the monorail over the MK, but she's not the fastest mover in the morning...)


It should be. The time in Epcot at the beginning and the Blizzard Beach time are really making up for the time that used to be in ESPN.


----------



## steph0808

I won't miss all the turns in WWOS, plus the highway there and out of it. However, it was a great place for character stops. I hope they add those in to Blizzard Beach or AK.


----------



## jennamfeo

I definitely thought about cutting the course on my last Marathon because we had a ton of out and backs and I was tired. 26.2 miles is a long way. I would never do it, but the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Neon Cactus

steph0808 said:


> I won't miss all the turns in WWOS, plus the highway there and out of it. However, it was a great place for character stops. I hope they add those in to Blizzard Beach or AK.


That would be great if they have Ice Gator there.


----------



## FawnJD

Hey All!

I'm a former Dis poster (around 2002-ish--I was in the college program then), but I haven't been back in a long time (hence the new profile).  I stumbled upon the boards again trying to find any hints about the course for the 2020 Full Marathon, and it led me here--I'm so happy to see a community of Dis Runners!  Back when I first ran the Disney Marathon in 2005, it was really hard to find info about the race and what to expect. To date, I've run four Disney Races: 2005 Full, 2012 Full, 2013 Wine & Dine Half, 2014 Full.

I'll be running the full again this year after a five year hiatus from running during which I was diagnosed with Lupus. This past February, I couldn't even run a single mile, but I managed to train up to the Venice Florida half marathon in September (2:16:22). I'm running the 2020 Full for fun and not with any specific goals in mind, but I'll be running the Hilton Head Marathon about a month after Disney, and I'm hoping to hit 4:30:00.

Just for kicks, I'll weigh in on the last SAFD:
1) Start temps in the low 50s
2) That I finally settle on the right costume to wear (currently torn between Rapunzel and Tinkerbell...)
3) That I'm in good enough shape to enjoy a post-race lunch with my husband, parents, and two daughters (11 and 2)
4) NO soul-crushing out-and-back
5) Chip and Dale meet in their Rescue Rangers outfits
6) I get to say hey to some fellow Dis runners

Excited to join in with you guys. ✌


----------



## PrincessV

Sleepless Knight said:


> As someone who does not have much in the way at all of the color red, I'm very happy this year's marathon mouse ears are blue.  And I will still treasure my 2019 red marathon mouse ears.  But the blue is better.


I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing the hat and thinking about potential race outfits, lol! Ironically, I also don't have much red in my running wardrobe... but was planning on a red, black and grey theme for the full, using my one red shirt. Until I saw the hat. Blue it is!



Dopey 2020 said:


> Interesting listen and a pretty good course description, I don’t know all the Disney roads that well but I’ll bet that gives a lot of insight to those that do and are trying to map it out.





huskies90 said:


> Awesome!! OK. Who is mapping this out? @willieT ? @PrincessV ?


On it! I have "stuff" I have to get through first, so hopefully in another hour or so I'll have my revisions...


----------



## Barca33Runner

jennamfeo said:


> I definitely thought about cutting the course on my last Marathon because we had a ton of out and backs and I was tired. 26.2 miles is a long way. I would never do it, but the thought crossed my mind.



I definitely understand thinking about it. I‘m pretty sure I’ve thought about it at almost every course cutting opportunity of every race I’ve ever run; but more from the “boy, it would be nice to be on mile 20 instead of mile 16” perspective. ETA: I think there is a pretty big gap between thinking about and doing in this case.

If there is anyone who has run the Disney Marathon in the last few years and hasn’t thought “I could just turn around and starting running on the other side of these cones, it would be so easy” as you were headed into WWoS I have deep respect and admiration for you.


----------



## aalvis

Disney at Heart said:


> Noooooo! The sleet during the half and the spillages at the water stations during the full turned the courses into dangerous patches of black ice. We don’t want


----------



## aalvis

I don't want dangerous ice! Cold temps but not freezing would be nice.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm coming out a little over at 26.5 miles - that's including Pandora and SW:GE, though. Get rid of them and it's probably 26.2.  

A couple things occurred to me while mapping...
1. Yep, easy course-cutting opportunities at Western Way into AK and also on Buena Vista, where one could just skip BB.
2. To use Bear Island and Western Way to both enter _and _exit AK will require using only half the road each direction. We currently use the entire width going_ one_ direction.  So if the field is the same size, we could see some congestion in there. But maybe they did decrease the size of the field to thin that out?


----------



## huskies90

PrincessV said:


> I'm coming out a little over at 26.5 miles - that's including Pandora and SW:GE, though. Get rid of them and it's probably 26.2.
> 
> A couple things occurred to me while mapping...
> 1. Yep, easy course-cutting opportunities at Western Way into AK and also on Buena Vista, where one could just skip BB.
> 2. To use Bear Island and Western Way to both enter _and _exit AK will require using only half the road each direction. We currently use the entire width going_ one_ direction.  So if the field is the same size, we could see some congestion in there. But maybe they did decrease the size of the field to thin that out?
> 
> View attachment 453995


Thanks!! Love it!! I don't care if everyone else cuts the course. I am certainly not winning the race and I am not qualifying for anything either. So I am gonna run my 26.2 and let other folks worry about their own race.

In the podcast he said, a loop around AK, so I would be surprised if Pandora is not included but he clearly says "you'll do a quick hit in and out of the Studios" before heading back to EPCOT so I do not think SW:GE will be included. In fact, later in the podcast when they talk about the Star Wars Rival Run, he dodges the question about the course going through GE.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So course cutting.  I think that most of those who do cut the course do it for what I will term prestige reasons.  Namely, they probably want the medal and/or need to show photos of it all over social media so they can appear to have done something incredibly difficult and thus receive all sorts of kudos that they think will make them feel better about themselves.  And worse because they might give someone a very false notion of what it takes to accomplish such a task and lead to injury or worse.  

As for runDisney, yes they can remove finisher times if someone cut the course, but given their medal policy to begin with it's not like they're going to go back to the course cutter and take away the medal.  

As someone who ran my first 3 races solely because I wanted the medal and tolerated training because it was the only way to get said medal, I at least understand that rationale for course cutting, but do not agree with it.  

I have learned a lot about my own ability to do difficult things through running.  I used to have all sorts of ideas and notions about my ability as a runner that have since been proven false.  I once laughed when a CM suggested I would be back in a few months for the marathon.  Well, he was right, except it would take a few years before I did return for the marathon.  

But cheating yourself goes deeper than just pretending to accomplish something that you did not.  You also deny yourself the opportunity to learn what it truly feels like to accomplish something after all the hard work, sacrifice, and training that you put into it.  But more importantly you deny yourself the opportunity to learn something about yourself.



huskies90 said:


> In the podcast he said, a loop around AK, so I would be surprised if Pandora is not included but he clearly says "you'll do a quick hit in and out of the Studios" before heading back to EPCOT so I do not think SW:GE will be included.


That sounds exactly like the same in and out of the Studios I've done at Dark Side 2017, 2018, and Marathon 2019.  Too bad, but expected.  My next real hope for running through Galaxy's Edge is Star Wars Rival Run.  But if I'm being completely honest, I will not be at all surprised if a WDW race never goes through Galaxy's Edge.  If races come back to Disneyland (and that remains a big if), that might be the first opportunity to run through Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## PrincessV

huskies90 said:


> In the podcast he said, a loop around AK, so I would be surprised if Pandora is not included but he clearly says "you'll do a quick hit in and out of the Studios" before heading back to EPCOT so I do not think SW:GE will be included.


I agree - I don't think SW:GE will be in the course. Mainly because it would have to also include TSL, and I just cannot see running a race through there while the park is open. In my map, I jumped in and out of BB quickly, mostly because I haven't been there in a few years and can't recall all the paths, but they could definitely add a bit more distance in there than I included.


----------



## KSellers88

jennamfeo said:


> I definitely thought about cutting the course on my last Marathon because we had a ton of out and backs and I was tired. 26.2 miles is a long way. I would never do it, but the thought crossed my mind.





Barca33Runner said:


> I definitely understand thinking about it. I‘m pretty sure I’ve thought about it at almost every course cutting opportunity of every race I’ve ever run; but more from the “boy, it would be nice to be on mile 20 instead of mile 16” perspective. ETA: I think there is a pretty big gap between thinking about and doing in this case.



During my full last fall, I seriously considered knocking over a small child on a bike, stealing it and riding it to the finish. Would that count as course cutting?


----------



## willieT

huskies90 said:


> Awesome!! OK. Who is mapping this out? @willieT ? @PrincessV ?


 Wow, this news is music to my ears!  I'm working on my map now.   No Osceola Parkway!  No WWoS!  No out-and-back on Western Way.  This course route answers my traffic flow questions about exiting OP to enter BB.  Not thrilled about backtracking to Western Way after AK, but I'll take it.


----------



## FawnJD

I'm excited by the prospect of that pre-dawn jaunt through Epcot.  I remember loving it from previous races, including the early morning bakery smells by Norway...


----------



## willieT

rteetz said:


> Course cutting happens everywhere unfortunately and rD/Track Shack aren’t the only ones who do nothing so it’s certainly not singularly on them.


In 2017, after I ran my best race ever, I was disappointed to see several people ahead of me in the race results who obviously cheated.  I sent Track Shack a list of all runners (with very clear details) of runners who either skipped a timing mat or skipped the out-back section at mile 11.   I only included runners who clearly had illogical finishing times; I did not include every runner with a missed timing mat time.

I followed up twice with Track Shack .  Eventually, about 50% of the runners on my list were DQ'd and removed from the results.  Sadly, the *male masters* winner was not DQ'd.  Even though he skipped the 20 mile mat, he is still listed in the official results as the winner.    A 1:24 first half with a 1:17 second half?  Not likely.
https://www.trackshackresults.com/d...7/mar_results.php?Link=62&Type=2&Div=1M&Ind=2
The reason I care so much:  I love running the Mickey Marathon.  I plan to run it every year until I'm too old to walk.  I'll never catch up to my neighbor, who has run it every year (all 26 and counting), but this year will be #10 for me and I hope to BQ.   I would be very sad if this race loses its USATF certification and is no longer considered a 'serious' race.   That said, I now let Derek and Marathon Investigation handle the detective work;  if people want to cheat, it is their choice.


----------



## willieT

huskies90 said:


> Awesome!! OK. Who is mapping this out? @willieT ? @PrincessV ?


My new route map is complete (approximately 26.36 miles): 
https://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/2790188485
My design guesses:
1.   Epcot:  I'm guessing (hoping) will not use the 'steep' overpass to enter Epcot at the start.  I hope we will enter Epcot using the same path (loop) as the 'Blue Start' course from 2010/2011 -- and we will exit Epcot to World Drive using the same loop.  This adds a little distance, but we avoid the  overpass which is part of the HM route.

2.   DAK:   We *could* exit DAK using Savannah Circle, but that would be cruel. Plus, it makes more sense to combine the aid and water stations on Conservation Way for the out-and-back. Also, I believe we will exit DAK using the Asia gate, just like we used it during Mickey 2014. So, we will enter using the Africa gate, and exit thru Asia.

3.  BB:   I took a serious SWAG at the route within BB.  One pathway thru BB includes a water cave section;  not sure if the course route will include it, but we will find out on 1/12, if not sooner.

4.  DHS:  I'm hoping we run more in DHS this year, so I included a loop thru the back areas.


----------



## willieT

Details for Epcot:


----------



## willieT

Details for DAK:


----------



## willieT

Details for BB:


----------



## willieT

Details for DHS:


----------



## rteetz

willieT said:


> Details for DHS:
> View attachment 454072


We won’t be in DHS for nearly that much time.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> We won’t be in DHS for nearly that much time.



Unfortunately, I’d be shocked if we run through either Toy Story Land or Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Unfortunately, I’d be shocked if we run through either Toy Story Land or Galaxy’s Edge.


So would I. It’s 99% likely we do the typical in and out of DHS.


----------



## PCFriar80

KSellers88 said:


> During my full last fall, I seriously considered knocking over a small child on a bike, stealing it and riding it to the finish. *Would that count as course cutting? *


I checked the course cutting rule book and it would only be course cutting if the said bike had training wheels or a motor.  Otherwise you're good to go!


----------



## MissLiss279

willieT said:


> I followed up twice with Track Shack .  Eventually, about 50% of the runners on my list were DQ'd and removed from the results.  Sadly, the *male masters* winner was not DQ'd.  Even though he skipped the 20 mile mat, he is still listed in the official results as the winner.    A 1:24 first half with a 1:17 second half?  Not likely.


I just want to comment on his splits. I’m nowhere even close to his speed, and I know that the faster you are the harder every little minute off your time is, but one of my marathons where I had a new type of training plan, and ended up taking 30+ minutes off my PR, my first half was 2:11, and my second half was 2:01. So, while his half splits may not be likely, I would say it wouldn’t be impossible...


----------



## willieT

rteetz said:


> So would I. It’s 99% likely we do the typical in and out of DHS.


I'm hoping it's closer to 50%.  Prior to the construction -- which started in 2017 -- we ran through the back areas of DHS for many years. 

A little more time in DHS is not too much ask.... it's good to have hope, right?


----------



## rteetz

willieT said:


> I'm hoping it's closer to 50%.  Prior to the construction -- which started in 2017 -- we ran through the back areas of DHS for many years.
> 
> A little more time in DHS is not too much ask.... it's good to have hope, right?


I just don’t see why or how. Wine and dine was a new course this year and they managed to have even less time in DHS.


----------



## willieT

MissLiss279 said:


> I just want to comment on his splits. I’m nowhere even close to his speed, and I know that the faster you are the harder every little minute off your time is, but one of my marathons where I had a new type of training plan, and ended up taking 30+ minutes off my PR, my first half was 2:11, and my second half was 2:01. So, while his half splits may not be likely, I would say it wouldn’t be impossible...


It's a monster difference at that pace.   My son can run 1:25 for the HM which is a 6:30mm pace.  It's really hard.  How many people will negative split a marathon by running 6:27 pace for first half,  and then 5:53 pace for the second half?  AND misses the 20 mile timing mat?  AND has no pictures in the baseball stadium?  Based on his paces alone, I agree that it's not impossible... but highly unlikely.  Add the rest of the evidence, it's a DQ in my mind.  

Last year, I checked all my race results (63 races) for any missing timing mat results.  I had none.   That's 250+ opportunities for a missed timing mat in major races like Chicago and NYC and Disney.  Hundreds of other runners have claimed the same on other message boards.  It's really rare to see a missed timing mat result.  Sorry, I'll get off my soap box now...

Congrats on your huge PR in the marathon that you referenced.  That's an impressive accomplishment!


----------



## UNCBear24

steph0808 said:


> I won't miss all the turns in WWOS, plus the highway there and out of it. However, it was a great place for character stops. I hope they add those in to Blizzard Beach or AK.


Where's the green army soldier going to be now?


----------



## Kerry1957

UNCBear24 said:


> Where's the green army soldier going to be now?



I was all set to have another push-up contest with the green army men at W&D this year. Unfortunately there was only one on the ramp with a line to take selfies with him. There was thus also no "encouragement" from the troops on the ramp. Maybe they were just on a short leave when I ran by.

Hopefully the entire troop will be on the ramp (if we even run the ramp) for the Marathon in January.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> So would I. It’s 99% likely we do the typical in and out of DHS.


I hope it's more than we had during the W & D Half.


----------



## Barca33Runner

willieT said:


> I'm hoping it's closer to 50%.  Prior to the construction -- which started in 2017 -- we ran through the back areas of DHS for many years.
> 
> A little more time in DHS is not too much ask.... it's good to have hope, right?



Running through the backlot was always fun, even if the strobe effect tunnel seemed like a questionable at best decision for people in the 20+ mile range of a marathon.

It’s good to have hope but TSL, and to a slightly lesser extent Galaxy’s Edge, is pretty narrow. It can be pretty tough to navigate on a moderately busy day. It’s hard to imagine how they would funnel ticketed guests around a marathon course in that area.


----------



## flav

I am looking forward to see what refurbishment they have done at BB. It reopens the next day to general public.


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> I am looking forward to see what refurbishment they have done at BB. It reopens the next day to general public.


It’s just the typical yearly refurb. Fixing the slides and replacing pieces that need it. I know summit plummet has full sections of the slide being replaced.


----------



## rdiver

Glad everyone is enjoying all the speculation. 
My brother sent me the podcast link last night right before I had to take a finance test for my MBA program. Provided a good break to think about and analyze something else for an hour.  

I’m still new to the rundisney community. In the past has someone in Feron’s position done a podcast like that and release that type of information before the maps?


----------



## rteetz

rdiver said:


> Glad everyone is enjoying all the speculation.
> My brother sent me the podcast link last night right before I had to take a finance test for my MBA program. Provided a good break to think about and analyze something else for an hour.
> 
> I’m still new to the rundisney community. In the past has someone in Feron’s position done a podcast like that and release that type of information before the maps?


No we don’t usually get anything before course release but we also don’t often get new courses. The courses are mostly the same year to year.


----------



## CDKG

Kerry1957 said:


> I was all set to have another push-up contest with the green army men at W&D this year. Unfortunately there was only one on the ramp with a line to take selfies with him. There was thus also no "encouragement" from the troops on the ramp. Maybe they were just on a short leave when I ran by.
> 
> Hopefully the entire troop will be on the ramp (if we even run the ramp) for the Marathon in January.


When I passed the green army “man” at this year’s Wine & Dine it was actually a woman...


----------



## croach

steph0808 said:


> I won't miss all the turns in WWOS, plus the highway there and out of it. However, it was a great place for character stops. I hope they add those in to Blizzard Beach or AK.



My thought too on the WWOS character stops. There are usually at least four photo ops in there and they typically include Mickey, Minnie, Donald, and Goofy. Joy and Sadness were there last year as well.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> Running through the backlot was always fun, even if the strobe effect tunnel seemed like a questionable at best decision for people in the 20+ mile range of a marathon.


That was my favorite part of my first WDW Marathon! RIP Disco Tunnel 



> It’s good to have hope but TSL, and to a slightly lesser extent Galaxy’s Edge, is pretty narrow. It can be pretty tough to navigate on a moderately busy day. It’s hard to imagine how they would funnel ticketed guests around a marathon course in that area.


Right? And with ROTR open, too? I just can't see it happening.


----------



## lhermiston

croach said:


> My thought too on the WWOS character stops. There are usually at least four photo ops in there and they typically include Mickey, Minnie, Donald, and Goofy. Joy and Sadness were there last year as well.



So much sadness.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> So much sadness.


When Sadness saw my pom poms and lifted her hands in a cheer with her sad little face. That's my current mood always. Haha.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Shouldn't Sadness be at mile 1 or 2 and Joy at mile 25 or 26?  Doesn't that make more sense?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Sleepless Knight said:


> Shouldn't Sadness be at mile 1 or 2 and Joy at mile 25 or 26?  Doesn't that make more sense?


Where does that put Disgust?


----------



## lhermiston

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Where does that put Disgust?



If any characters belong in WWoS, it’s Pain and Panic.


----------



## camaker

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Where does that put Disgust?



On the stretch of road past the wastewater treatment plans and/or the rhino houses.


----------



## StarGirl11

lhermiston said:


> If any characters belong in WWoS, it’s Pain and Panic.



I remember when they had them out with Hades at mile 9/10 in 2018 being pleased they were out but wondering why they had put them so early in the course since they would be perfect fit for a high mileage photo.


----------



## Frogman88

I messed up I booked on the marathon weekend I’m sure it will be crazy crowded!! I would totally do this marathon and probably do really well as I just retired from U.S ARMY think 20yrs of running lol I can run forever! If anyone could answer this do people ruck for the marathon ?


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

Hello all! First time rundisney participant here. My best friend and I are doing the 5k and we are making a girls trip out of it! So, my mom and my best friend's little girl want to see us cross the finish line if possible. I know there's a family meet up spot, where is that and is it somewhere where they can see us cross? Or could they see us run by the Epcot international gateway? We are staying at the Boardwalk Inn, so it would be very easy for them to walk to the gateway and see us go by.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## camaker

Frogman88 said:


> I messed up I booked on the marathon weekend I’m sure it will be crazy crowded!! I would totally do this marathon and probably do really well as I just retired from U.S ARMY think 20yrs of running lol I can run forever! If anyone could answer this do people ruck for the marathon ?



Marathon Weekend doesn’t really affect crowd levels in the park significantly on its own. If the weekend falls while schools are still largely on winter breaks, it can be crowded because of that, though. This year is on the late-ish side and it looks like the size of the races was limited, so I don’t expect it to be too crowded.


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

Frogman88 said:


> I messed up I booked on the marathon weekend I’m sure it will be crazy crowded!! I would totally do this marathon and probably do really well as I just retired from U.S ARMY think 20yrs of running lol I can run forever! If anyone could answer this do people ruck for the marathon ?


Yes, I have seen people with ruck sacks for the WDW marathon, maybe not as many as other marathons.  Touringplans.com, who track crowd sizes, generally says that the races don't increase park crowd sizes significantly.  Congrats on your retirement.


----------



## DopeyBadger

YohoAPiratesLife4Me said:


> Hello all! First time rundisey participant here. My best friend and I are doing the 5k and we are making a girls trip out of it! So, my mom and my best friend's little girl want to see us cross the finish line if possible. I know there's a family meet up spot, where is that and is it somewhere where they can see us cross? Or could they see us run by the Epcot international gateway? We are staying at the Boardwalk Inn, so it would be very easy for them to walk to the gateway and see us go by.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you!



Officially, we don't know what the 5k course looks like exactly.  But it's a good bet that it'll have the same finish line as the Wine and Dine HM (no guarantee though).



We should know officially when the event guide comes out in a few weeks.  But as you can see in the image, there will be finish line viewing available for anyone who wants it.

Here's a video I found with someone viewing the finish line in the non-chear squad spots.


----------



## Frogman88

Patrick Reinsvold said:


> Yes, I have seen people with ruck sacks for the WDW marathon, maybe not as many as other marathons.  Touringplans.com, who track crowd sizes, generally says that the races don't increase park crowd sizes significantly.  Congrats on your retirement.


I’ll probably pass on this years as my body is hurting but I’ll definitely do next yrs and thank you for your service


----------



## John VN

I really like the marathon start as it brings back memories of my first marathon in 2011 along with my first Unofficial Dopey.   Guess I am also Unofficially the only WDW Perfectly McFlurry Marathoner     since the new route does not pass by McD's.

Perfectly M&M McFlurry John*

* --- retired


----------



## rteetz

John VN said:


> I really like the marathon start as it brings back memories of my first marathon in 2011 along with my first Unofficial Dopey.   Guess I am also Unofficially the only WDW Perfectly McFlurry Marathoner     since the new route does not pass by McD's.
> 
> Perfectly M&M McFlurry John*
> 
> * --- retired


And McDonald’s would be closed anyways.


----------



## FFigawi

Frogman88 said:


> I’ll probably pass on this years as my body is hurting but I’ll definitely do next yrs and thank you for your service



The 2020 race is sold out. Makes the decision for you and gives you plenty of time to get ready for 2021.


----------



## StarGirl11

Decided to change things up and not do my usual post half/pre race dinner. I've been going to Olivia's for years for that reason. But I feel like doing something diffreent. Now to try and find something that's available and I would like to do...


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 44 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend 2020!

Turkey Day is just around the corner and it's a good time to examine what we're thankful for. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are you thankful for? Let's try for a Disney/runDisney angle to this, but throw in anything else are thankful for.

I am thankful this trip is evening happening. Longtime followers of this thread may recall I've gone from being definitely out for MW2020 to maybe in, to in, to back out, to back in. My side gig that funds cool stuff like Disney trips was pretty good this year and has made this trip possible, so I'm thankful for that.

I'm thankful for these boards and the folks on it. In addition to being a source of information, humor and support, I've gotten to know some of you a little better over the years and I appreciate that. I tell people that marathon weekend kind of feels like a class reunion and I think that's pretty accurate. I'm thankful I'll get to see many of you in less than seven weeks and meet many of you I haven't met before.

I'm thankful for my health. It's been a trying year at times and I've taken a beating in more ways that one. But I know I could go to Disney tomorrow and finish these races. 

I'm thankful Boma and 50s Prime Time Cafe exist because I am ready to crush some food at both restaurants. 

I'm thankful runDisney even exists. I know the races are expensive and they make some frustrating decisions at times, but this is far and away my favorite race weekend and I look forward to it every single day.

I'll rein it in for now...

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: What a great question this week!

Mine is simple and easy. I'm thankful that runDisney exists. Had I not seen an advertisement in a magazine for the WDW Marathon, I never would have found the motivation to start running 3.5 years ago. It's changed my life.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Happy Thanksgiving Week! So many things to be thankful for, but here are a few: I am certainly thankful for Disney World and all the fun it offers. I am thankful for runDisney and it’s motivation for me to have a running program. I am thankful that I have the time and resources to be able to participate. I am especially thankful that I have been physically able to do this in my senior years. I am thankful for family to share the experiences. And I am thankful for the cyber- friends here who make it all so much more fun. Life is good. Amen.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’m thankful for having the time, health, and resources to support my running & triathlon habit. It’s a great way to meet and make friends around the world, including right here on this board.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Turkey Day is just around the corner and it's a good time to examine what we're thankful for. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are you thankful for?


I am thankful that my body is holding up through training for marathon #2! There are days when it questions my sanity, but so far I’ve been able to keep going. I’m thankful to be DVC, AP and have ample vacation time so I can make trips like this happen. Finally, as others have said, I am thankful for runDisney. Before discovering runDisney (W&D 2013 was my first) I had never run a step in my life. runDisney and Jeff Galloway showed me that even I could be a runner...and enjoy it!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: I am thankful for rundisney. It’s the main reason I started running. It’s the only reason I decided to do a Full. It’s brought me so many new friends and memories. I’m thankful I have the opportunity and ability to do Dopey in January. Im
Thankful I’ll be meeting some of you and  Im
grateful for all your advice and entertainment so far. Im thankful my body is injury free this training cycle. Im thankful my family is supportive of my running and encouraging me to do this as well!


----------



## rteetz

I’m thankful for runDisney bringing me into this community. I’m thankful for family and good health to allow me to runDisney.

I’m also thankful for the many friends I’ve made over the past few years in this running community.


----------



## Sleepy425

SAFD: I'm thankful for this thread, which keeps reminding me why I'm doing all this training.  And I'm thankful for my podiatrist, who was able to get me out of pain back in the spring so I was able to start running again.
Also, I'm thankful that this event is a great excuse to see my best friend (her husband is military so they don't live by me - he agreed to be my running partner for the half).


----------



## pluto377

I'm thankful for my DH because without his support and encouragement I wouldn't be able to do these trips solo.  I'm thankful that I'm healthy enough to continue running.  I'm thankful for Mickey pops and refillable popcorn buckets so I won't go hungry during marathon weekend, lol.  And lastly, I'm thankful I'll be earning a Pluto medal this year!


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: I’m grateful to RD for allowing me to continue to enjoy Disney as an adult. When my boys were growing up, we went to Disney often, even having APs occasionally. Then they got older (they are now 17 and 19) and outgrew Disney — but I didn’t! On a whim one summer (after hearing about an upcoming high school reunion — does anyone else start examining their life because of reunions?!), I decided to run my first marathon at Disney after hearing about a friend’s amazing trip. That first race was 2014. Since then, I have done at least one race weekend a year, covering all four WDW-based events. My family still isn’t interested in Disney vacations, but I turn it into a girls’ extended weekend and totally have a blast! Yes, we could go to Disney for other reasons, but Run Disney events are primarily “grown-up” centered, Disney enthusiasts with a running problem. There’s just nothing else like it!


----------



## steph0808

SAFD: Like a lot of other people, I'm thankful for runDisney. After one year of track in high school and many failed attempts at Couch to 5k, in January 2012, I decided I was going to run that d**n 5k at the ripe old age of 26.  I actually completed the program with a 10k and 5k when I discovered the 20th anniversary Disney marathon on a whim that July. I signed up, and I have been hooked on running ever since - running 5ks, 7ks, 10ks, 15ks, half marathons, and now 4, soon-to-be 5 marathons. I never would have imagined it. This will be my 4th Marathon Weekend trip (three marathons and one half). 

I'm also thankful for this community, especially @DopeyBadger because I don't know if I would stick with any other training plan like I stick with his. And the wealth of info provided by everyone else.


I'm thankful for my family, even though my kids drive me B-A-N-A-N-A-S most days. To keep it rD themed, my DH tries not to complain about these Marathon Weekend trips with my mom.  

I'm thankful for the Master's Cupcake at BoG. 

And the Carousel of Progress and Muppet 3D for providing excellent napping spots during long touring days.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I'm thankful for RunDisney because I never would have started running if it weren't for them.  I'm thankful for the people I've met from the boards here because of the positivity and all of the things I've learned.  I probably wouldn't have kept running after the marathon and the Dumbo Double Dare at Disneyland that year without all of you.


----------



## DIS-OH

I’m thankful for 10+ years of running with no major injuries (ruptured and repaired Achilles was 4 years prior to my jumping on the running wagon).

I’m thankful for DDs who got me into runDisney and my DH who is still in it with me!

I’m thankful for this community of supportive runners and Disney fans...y’all are the best online community!


----------



## camaker

Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.


----------



## bevcgg

Late 2009 I was scrolling DIS Boards and came across a post from this group- something about running through the castle- and that is how I discovered Run Disney! I had NEVER run before I started training for PHM 2011- it was amazing and I am still here and still running. I had blood work last year before Dopey training started and then after.  It showed clearly how running is changing my health for the better and I am out running a family history of heart disease.  I too didn't outgrow Disney when my kids did!  I am thankful for a husband & family that understands and supports my love of RD and occasionally runs a race with me.  So much to be thankful for!

This year I have a special place for @DopeyBadger as am super grateful for his awesome training plan and his extra work to keep me running and uninjured. He put together a special plan when I decided I needed to do a Rim2Rim hike across the Grand Canyon - mid Goofy training- after rightly questioned my sanity.  Thank you! 

Thanks to all of you for sharing your stories and challenges each week- I don't always post, but often lurk. Reading/following your success stories inspired me to run my first Marathon as part of Dopey 2019- that would not have happened without the daily sharing of the struggles and celebrations on this list.  This is an amazing community!

I wish you all a safe and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.



Sorry to hear about your struggles.


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.



Hope you're able to rest up and be ready for race day. Space Coast is a great race and right in my backyard. Too bad we weren't able to get back there this year or else I'd buy you a beer at the Village Idiot after the finish. Will have to make up for it at marathon weekend.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.



hang in there.  Hope you can get that session in.


----------



## garneska

bevcgg said:


> This year I have a special place for @DopeyBadger as am super grateful for his awesome training plan and his extra work to keep me running and uninjured. He put together a special plan when I decided I needed to do a Rim2Rim hike across the Grand Canyon - mid Goofy training- after rightly questioned my sanity.  Thank you!



do you have a post somewhere on your hike? I am right now planning a Rim2Rim2Rim hike in 2021. Hoping to stay at phantom ranch, but will camp if I have too. BTW I do think you are crazy for doing that during goofy training.  Friends asked me to join them in Rim2Rim but it was 3 weeks before my Chicago Marathon (I was looking for a BQ) told them no way.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

camaker said:


> Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.


I’m so sorry!  I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## John VN

FFigawi said:


> Hope you're able to rest up and be ready for race day. *Space Coast is a great race* and right in my backyard. Too bad we weren't able to get back there this year or else I'd buy you a beer at the Village Idiot after the finish. Will have to make up for it at marathon weekend.



Space Coast *is* a great race with a great medal and post race breakfast.  Our first in 2010 we had dinner under the Saturn V the night before the race and in 2011 at registration we watched the Mars Curiosity Rover launch atop the Atlas V rocket at 10:02 a.m.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Thankful for RunDisney, these boards, and a spouse that doesn’t seem to mind when I leave for a run and say “see you in three hours, maybe more....”

@camaker - hope you are able to get that appointment and it starts to feel better soon!


----------



## PrincessV

I spent some time during my long run this weekend contemplating what we think will be the new marathon course... 

Can we talk restrooms? For those accustomed to waiting until MK to use a real restroom, you'll be waiting a few more miles than previously. For those of us who've historically employed a one-stop strategy with a restroom stop at the halfway point, which conveniently lined up with multiple options in AK, we're now stuck choosing between stopping earlier in MK and potentially having to go to a two-stop strategy if that's too early, trying to wait until AK around mile 16, or standing in what's likely to be a line for porta-potties near mile 13 on Floridian Way. For those on a two-stop strategy, do we think there will be an open restroom or two in BB, or do we need to plan on waiting for DHS? The mind boggles.

How about the opening miles? Judging by the first couple miles in the old course, and starting in the giant corrals toward the back, I've not seen much thinning of the crowd until we could spread out on World Dr. But now we'll be heading into EP without much time to thin out first. Patience will need to be exercised, I suspect.

Finally, it occurred to me as I was in the middle of my second pass across a tall bridge to train for the overpasses on the course that I don't really need to do this anymore! After the gradual incline up onto World Dr. in the beginning, there won't be any long climbs until we go over World Dr. on Buena Vista before heading into DHS. This is going to be one flat course.


----------



## jeremy1002




----------



## SheHulk

jeremy1002 said:


> View attachment 454731


Never too early for a weather check-in!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: So thankful for runDisney that allows me to merge two of my biggest passions: being active and Disney!  There is just nothing like that feeling of being surrounded by thousands of other people just as crazy as you are!  

I'm thankful for a mostly healthy body that allows me to move and run. And for a husband that supports me through the long runs, the races, and the runDisney weekends!

I'm thankful for the artistry and creativity of those that make the Disney movies that have shaped me into who I am.  And I'm thankful for the artistry and creativity of those that are able to bring that same magic and wonder to a theme park. 

Of course, I'm thankful for Walt who started it all. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## michigandergirl

jeremy1002 said:


> View attachment 454731



I am thankful for this...someone who weather stalks as early as I do!


----------



## RunDopey

@camaker Hoping that you get past your difficulties asap. Injuries suck.

SAFD:
- Thankful that 7 weeks post spinal fracture, I was able to pick up my training and usual run/bike/yoga routine with minimal difficulty.
- So very thankful that I have runDisney races to do with my wife together.  We both love the time away from everything to do something we both enjoy.
- Thankful for still having the spark of optimism, curiosity and wonder that Disney has nurtured over the years.
- Thankful for all the contirutions of the people here.  They run the gamut of useful to tears running down my face funny.


----------



## IamTrike

PrincessV said:


> I spent some time during my long run this weekend contemplating what we think will be the new marathon course...
> 
> Can we talk restrooms? For those accustomed to waiting until MK to use a real restroom, you'll be waiting a few more miles than previously. For those of us who've historically employed a one-stop strategy with a restroom stop at the halfway point, which conveniently lined up with multiple options in AK, we're now stuck choosing between stopping earlier in MK and potentially having to go to a two-stop strategy if that's too early, trying to wait until AK around mile 16, or standing in what's likely to be a line for porta-potties near mile 13 on Floridian Way. For those on a two-stop strategy, do we think there will be an open restroom or two in BB, or do we need to plan on waiting for DHS? The mind boggles.
> 
> How about the opening miles? Judging by the first couple miles in the old course, and starting in the giant corrals toward the back, I've not seen much thinning of the crowd until we could spread out on World Dr. But now we'll be heading into EP without much time to thin out first. Patience will need to be exercised, I suspect.
> 
> Finally, it occurred to me as I was in the middle of my second pass across a tall bridge to train for the overpasses on the course that I don't really need to do this anymore! After the gradual incline up onto World Dr. in the beginning, there won't be any long climbs until we go over World Dr. on Buena Vista before heading into DHS. This is going to be one flat course.



A couple thoughts:
There will be real restrooms at the TTC and at Epcot before MK 
I would guess the BB restrooms would be open.   
I am looking forward to the flat course.


----------



## IamTrike

SAFD:  I'm thankful that RunDisney has given both myself and a core group of friends a common hobby.   As someone with a spouse who's mobility is become increasingly limited, it sometimes seems like my world is shrinking.  Running gives me a chance to meet with friends at 6 am to spend an hour or two together a week.  It provides a little bit of normalcy without taking away precious time from my family.


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD:

- Thankful I finally seem to finally have a neurology office whose actually listening to me and my problems. Took long enough.
- Thankful I stuck to my guns and flew out Saturday. Back home is about to be wholloped by a snow storm tomorrow. Both of my colleges called class for *tomorrow* before 2 pm *today*. They usually call it smack dab in the middle of the night. 
- Thankful I found a new trainer (not that my old one was bad we just never considered this when I was with him) who put me down the path to get a Boston bib. I never in a million years this time last year would have thought my NYC Marathon time would be my ticket to one of the most prestigious races ou there.
- Thankful that while some things are in the wind because of the on again off again balance problem my migraines are finally back under control. Thank god for Botox.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: 

Very thankful for finding RunDisney for my daughter when she was just starting her running journey in middle school. Each time she upped her mileage she used a RunDisney race as motivation. SUPER grateful for all the other runners along the RunDisney courses that offer her words of encouragement. She's older now but when she was younger there would magically be a runner that would giver a boost right when she needed it most. 

As non running parent of a runner I am grateful for the information found on this board that I can share with my dd. 

I am grateful that this trip will be happening and that we get to travel with some friends while also have time for just us after marathon weekend is over.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD:

* I'm thankful for finding running at a time in my life where I really needed. It brought me out of a difficult period.
* I'm thankful to have found this community. Now supporting my third marathon weekend (and first Dopey!).
* I'm thankful for a family that is so supportive of this crazy hobby.


----------



## shubunkfiu

Thankful for my family's good health and happiness. Couldn't ask for more. 
I am also thankful to all the people showing off their dopey medals Jan 2019. That's when I knew I needed to earn one. Without their inspiration I would still be a couch potato. I lost 35 pounds, will finish dopey in January and late next year I'll be finishing my first Ironman.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> How about the opening miles? Judging by the first couple miles in the old course, and starting in the giant corrals toward the back, I've not seen much thinning of the crowd until we could spread out on World Dr. But now we'll be heading into EP without much time to thin out first. Patience will need to be exercised, I suspect.



I have a feeling the opening miles will be more crowded than people are used to. When they ran the old course, there were two different starts which took different routes through Epcot before joining together once outside the park around mile 4. Unless they do this again, funneling all 20-25000 people through Epcot will cause crowding, slowing, and frustration for the runners.



> Finally, it occurred to me as I was in the middle of my second pass across a tall bridge to train for the overpasses on the course that I don't really need to do this anymore! After the gradual incline up onto World Dr. in the beginning, there won't be any long climbs until we go over World Dr. on Buena Vista before heading into DHS. This is going to be one flat course.



The only incline looks to be the underpass before getting to Magic Kingdom, and even that is quite short.


----------



## JulieODC

I know this has been discussed - but how many water stations do we expect in the full??

QOTW: thankful for knowledgeable runners who can answer all my random questions - and have the expertise to nearly predict the course!!

thankful to have made it to this point in my training without issue - and to be running virtually injury free. And to have overcome some health issues in getting here.

thanks to @DopeyBadger for making such an approachable training plan!

thankful to have returned to running and found amazing communities of people here and in “real life”! Runners are the best!


----------



## bananabean

JulieODC said:


> I know this has been discussed - but how many water stations do we expect in the full??



According to last year's map there were 19 water stops during the full (same in 2018).  It will probably a similar amount this year.


----------



## JulieODC

19 is great! More than I expect!


----------



## BigEeyore

camaker said:


> Not feeling very thankful today. 7 mile easy taper run and my hamstring grabs at 5.5 miles. Scrambling to get into a dry needling session before Thanksgiving while working around an unexpected board of health audit at work that’s already cancelled my vacation days Monday and Tuesday. Space Coast is looming next Sunday.  So many emotions right now.  #snakebit.


Hope you are doing better and it's just a minor thing!

Which is related to my SAFD answer:  After years of running, and my fair share of injuries along the way, I am truly thankful to be able to run.  And like many of you, I am thankful for rD because I don't know that I would have gotten into endurance events without that 2011 Princess half race that motivated me to train for a half marathon.  Now most of my friends are training buddies I have met along the way, and this community on the Dis is amazing.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> I have a feeling the opening miles will be more crowded than people are used to. When they ran the old course, there were two different starts which took different routes through Epcot before joining together once outside the park around mile 4. Unless they do this again, funneling all 20-25000 people through Epcot will cause crowding, slowing, and frustration for the runners.



It will depend heavily on the number of participants, though.  Based on my unscientific gut feel looking at the numbers from the marathon last year and the speed at which all the races sold out this year, I'm thinking we may be looking at a marathon field closer to the 12-15,000 range.  There will probably still be some early crowding, but I'm guessing not nearly as much as there would have been in the 20-25,000 participant "golden age".


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> I have a feeling the opening miles will be more crowded than people are used to. When they ran the old course, there were two different starts which took different routes through Epcot before joining together once outside the park around mile 4. Unless they do this again, funneling all 20-25000 people through Epcot will cause crowding, slowing, and frustration for the runners.


Yep, if the field is as big as it's been in the past few years, this could feel a whole lot like the inaugural Dark Side 10K and Half, where the congestion was nothing less than extraordinary.



> The only incline looks to be the underpass before getting to Magic Kingdom, and even that is quite short.


I'm seeing two long, but not particularly steep, overpasses: the first is what has previously been roughly mile 1, where we head up the overpass leaving EP before going down the exit ramp onto World Dr., and the second is on Buena Vista after exiting BB and where BV goes over World Dr. before we hang a right into DHS. And then, yes, that short, steep-ish underpass heading toward MK, a couple little spots in AK, and maybe a couple in BB, depending on where they send us in there. But nothing like that cloverleaf toward the end in previous courses!



camaker said:


> It will depend heavily on the number of participants, though.  Based on my unscientific gut feel looking at the numbers from the marathon last year and the speed at which all the races sold out this year, I'm thinking we may be looking at a marathon field closer to the 12-15,000 range.  There will probably still be some early crowding, but I'm guessing not nearly as much as there would have been in the 20-25,000 participant "golden age".


I think it'll depend, too, on corral and how they divvy up the crowd. If they stick 8,000 - 10,000 people in one corral again, and don't really spread that out in waves, it could be ugly.


----------



## FFigawi

Course crowding aside, the worst news I heard today is that the bartender from Thirsty River has a new gig. She’s moving to a new bar in Epcot next month. We might not be able to get beer in AK this time around.


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Course crowding aside, the worst news I heard today is that the bartender from Thirsty River has a new gig. She’s moving to a new bar in Epcot next month. We might not be able to get beer in AK this time around.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> I think it'll depend, too, on corral and how they divvy up the crowd. If they stick 8,000 - 10,000 people in one corral again, and don't really spread that out in waves, it could be ugly.



And whether with a reduced field if they send them out at the same rate (~375-425 bibs per minute) or the same timeframe (45-60 min).  Because if we get a field of say 13000 bibs, then we could be looking at a release time schedule of 30-35ish minutes from the first person to the balloon lady if they use the same rate as both 2018 and 2019 even though those two years had vastly different bib counts (27000 vs 18000).



FFigawi said:


> Course crowding aside, the worst news I heard today is that the bartender from Thirsty River has a new gig. She’s moving to a new bar in Epcot next month. We might not be able to get beer in AK this time around.



That's a bummer for sure!  Maybe the new person there would be just as willing to open early?

My past data says they opened TR at 7:30am and it occurred at Mile 13.  So let's run some math scenarios to see whether the early start + distance change to TR makes any difference if the TR opened a bit later.



If someone started in Corral D in 2019, they were estimated to start around 5:41am.  

-To reach TR at opening (7:30am) they would have run 13 miles in 1:49 or 8:23 min/mile pace.  
-To reach TR at normal operation hours (9am) they would have run 13 miles in 3:19 or 15:18 min/mile.

Now using the earlier start time (5:00am), the same release timing for corrals as 2019 (which may or may not occur), and assuming the TR location will be around mile 17 allows us to project out theoretical timing.  

-In order for the same Corral D person to reach TR at 7:30am, they would need to run 17 miles in 2:19 hrs or 8:11 min/mile pace.  So in 2020, they would be projected to have to run faster to reach TR than in 2019.  Thus, making it potentially harder to do so.  The person in corral D is a projected 4:30-5:00 POT marathon (10:18-11:27 min/mile marathon runner).
-In order for the same Corral D person to reach TR at normal operation hours (9am) they would have run 17 miles in 3:49 or 13:28 min/mile.  So in 2020, they would be projected to have to run faster to reach TR than in 2019.

So the potential changes would seem to hurt those who would want to be first to TR (because you'd need to run faster to get there (8:23 vs 8:11)), but would potentially help those who are intentionally slowing their pace or enjoying the course, characters, rides, etc. to reach TR if it didn't open until 9am (because they wouldn't have to slow as much (15:18 vs 13:28)) if they didn't want to.  The golden gap is an early open for TR because then even more people are likely to pass it when it is open.

Since the time gap of race start from 2019 to 2020 is 30 min (5:00am to 5:30am), and the distance of TR/AK changed from 13 to ~17 miles, then that means there is a net gain of 34 extra minutes before the balloon ladies would come through.  This potentially means even more people could enjoy TR and EE without the fear of being swept even with a 9am opening.  2019 balloon lady arrival at TR/EE was 9:43am, but projected in 2020 to be around 10:17am.


----------



## rdelar01

DopeyBadger said:


> And whether with a reduced field if they send them out at the same rate (~375-425 bibs per minute) or the same timeframe (45-60 min).  Because if we get a field of say 13000 bibs, then we could be looking at a release time schedule of 30-35ish minutes from the first person to the balloon lady if they use the same rate as both 2018 and 2019 even though those two years had vastly different bib counts (27000 vs 18000).
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer for sure!  Maybe the new person there would be just as willing to open early?



You're doing great work here, @DopeyBadger!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> And whether with a reduced field if they send them out at the same rate (~375-425 bibs per minute) or the same timeframe (45-60 min).  Because if we get a field of say 13000 bibs, then we could be looking at a release time schedule of 30-35ish minutes from the first person to the balloon lady if they use the same rate as both 2018 and 2019 even though those two years had vastly different bib counts (27000 vs 18000).
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer for sure!  Maybe the new person there would be just as willing to open early?
> 
> My past data says they opened TR at 7:30am and it occurred at Mile 13.  So let's run some math scenarios to see whether the early start + distance change to TR makes any difference if the TR opened a bit later.
> 
> View attachment 454921
> 
> If someone started in Corral D in 2019, they were estimated to start around 5:41am.
> 
> -To reach TR at opening (7:30am) they would have run 13 miles in 1:49 or 8:23 min/mile pace.
> -To reach TR at normal operation hours (9am) they would have run 13 miles in 3:19 or 15:18 min/mile.
> 
> Now using the earlier start time (5:00am), the same release timing for corrals as 2019 (which may or may not occur), and assuming the TR location will be around mile 17 allows us to project out theoretical timing.
> 
> -In order for the same Corral D person to reach TR at 7:30am, they would need to run 17 miles in 2:19 hrs or 8:11 min/mile pace.  So in 2020, they would be projected to have to run faster to reach TR than in 2019.  Thus, making it potentially harder to do so.  The person in corral D is a projected 4:30-5:00 POT marathon (10:18-11:27 min/mile marathon runner).
> -In order for the same Corral D person to reach TR at normal operation hours (9am) they would have run 17 miles in 3:49 or 13:28 min/mile.  So in 2020, they would be projected to have to run faster to reach TR than in 2019.
> 
> So the potential changes would seem to hurt those who would want to be first to TR (because you'd need to run faster to get there (8:23 vs 8:11)), but would potentially help those who are intentionally slowing their pace or enjoying the course, characters, rides, etc. to reach TR if it didn't open until 9am (because they wouldn't have to slow as much (15:18 vs 13:28)) if they didn't want to.  The golden gap is an early open for TR because then even more people are likely to pass it when it is open.
> 
> Since the time gap of race start from 2019 to 2020 is 30 min (5:00am to 5:30am), and the distance of TR/AK changed from 13 to ~17 miles, then that means there is a net gain of 34 extra minutes before the balloon ladies would come through.  This potentially means even more people could enjoy TR and EE without the fear of being swept even with a 9am opening.  2019 balloon lady arrival at TR/EE was 9:43am, but projected in 2020 to be around 10:17am.



Now that’s some useful math!


----------



## StarGirl11

Sort of off-track but apparently Epcot put in a little bit about the famous Marathon Des Sables into their gallery at the Morrocco pavilion. Planning to check it out on my December trip and thought I would mention it in case anyone wants to see it when we're all down there in January.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  Thankful for runDisney because this whole crazy journey allowed me to sort of realize a childhood dream.  Being on a major league baseball field.  When I realized that I would not be a major league baseball player in my childhood, I moved on.  But through runDisney I had the experience just in a way I never would have expected.  

Also thankful for what the entire endurance race experience has taught me about myself and my ability to do difficult things, including those I once thought impossible.

And certainly, like many others for this community.  When I was having second thoughts about the marathon, you helped me to understand my reasons for attempting the distance.  When I was having a serious crisis of confidence during marathon training, you helped me work through my fears and realize that I would get through it.  In some respects running has been a series of accomplishing the impossible for me.  And this community especially has taught me so much about how to get there.


----------



## rteetz

Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.



I prefer HH on Fri at 2pm mostly because my entire day is scheduled around it being there.  But I can always figure out otherwise if the group prefers elsewhere.


----------



## FawnJD

In a bit late on SAFD:
-Thankful for my husband who wrangles our girls during my long weekend runs
-Thankful my knees are doing well this year 
-Thankful for Lapu Lapus


----------



## jennamfeo

FawnJD said:


> Thankful for Lapu Lapus


Amen


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.



Like @DopeyBadger, I've built my Friday around a Hurricane Hannah's meetup. I welcome the excuse to get over to the Boardwalk area and we were treated to a gorgeous sunset after this year's meetup. 

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="



" title="DSC_3341"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/7803/31840839047_0af2164666_c.jpg" width="800" height="530" alt="DSC_3341"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Like @DopeyBadger, I've built my Friday around a Hurricane Hannah's meetup. I welcome the excuse to get over to the Boardwalk area and we were treated to a gorgeous sunset after this year's meetup.
> 
> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="DSC_3341"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/7803/31840839047_0af2164666_c.jpg" width="800" height="530" alt="DSC_3341"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


You guys have a lot of faith in someone hosting a meet up at 2PM on Friday. What if it was at 3PM or on Saturday?


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> You guys have a lot of faith in someone hosting a meet up at 2PM on Friday. What if it was at 3PM or on Saturday?



I mean, without Splash Mountain, this trip is meaningless. I am taking a completely nihilistic approach to the entire trip. I can be anywhere, at any time, to drown my sorrows.

JK?


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I mean, without Splash Mountain, this trip is meaningless. I am taking a completely nihilistic approach to the entire trip. I can be anywhere, at any time, to drown my sorrows.
> 
> JK?


I was just gauging some interest based on hosting the Wine and Dine meet up with @jennamfeo. @Keels doesn't do the boards much at all these days and I don't think wants to be "the host". So I was just checking things out since there was nothing "official" yet on a meet up.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I was just gauging some interest based on hosting the Wine and Dine meet up with @jennamfeo. @Keels doesn't do the boards much at all these days and I don't think wants to be "the host". So I was just checking things out since there was nothing "official" yet on a meet up.



I volunteer to co-host a Friday afternoon HH meet-up, as well as be the landmark for the morning meet-ups Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I'm easy to find in a crowd.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> I volunteer to co-host a Friday afternoon HH meet-up, as well as be the landmark for the morning meet-ups Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I'm easy to find in a crowd.


The time and date are fine for me to host. I was more or less looking if there was a new location. If not thats fine too.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> The time and date are fine for me to host. I was more or less looking if there was a new location. If not thats fine too.



In between two parks, nice outdoor location, easy to find if you're a first timer and there was ample room this year. I vote if it ain't broke, there's no need to fix it...


----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I are up for a meet up!  

No kids running this year, so no pressure to maximize park time.   (Even though our daughters are 29 and 31, I can still call them kids, right?)


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.



I like HH because it’s an easy walk out from and back into Epcot through the IG.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I like HH for proximity to the parks (and now the Skyliner), but I'm fine with anywhere.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I was just gauging some interest based on hosting the Wine and Dine meet up with @jennamfeo. @Keels doesn't do the boards much at all these days and I don't think wants to be "the host". So I was just checking things out since there was nothing "official" yet on a meet up.



I’m happy to host again. Asked @Keels if she wanted to as well.


----------



## flav

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.


Oups, I got our FoP FastPasses for Friday 2:30PM... I guess that means I am out for that one, sorry.


----------



## flav

SAFD: 
I am thankful that my family and I are healthy and present for each other. 
In running words, I am thankful that my body allows me to run such distances and recuperates. I am thankful to have such a team of supporters.

I am thankful to runDisney for giving me the motivation to increase my distance.

I am thankful to the running community for sharing their knowledge and their experiences both positive and negative, especially here on the DisBoards with a lot of lightness and fun.


----------



## michigandergirl

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.



I'm interested, but our flight doesn't get in until 11:30 on Friday and then we'll have to hit the expo, but I suppose it's possible we might be able to work it in.


----------



## FFigawi

For HHHH, let’s go with Friday afternoon at 2pm as usual, hosted by me, @lhermiston, @rteetz, and maybe @Keels who told me she could probably help out too.


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Gauging some interest on a marathon weekend meetup. Keep at Hurricane Hannahs or move somewhere else? If moving elsewhere where? Disney Springs? Somewhere near MK? Obviously probably best to keep out of a park and/or best to make it a more central location. Just throwing out some ideas. More than happy to keep it as is.


I have HH on my calendar for 2 pm on Friday. But, I am fine meeting wherever you choose. And since I’m not running the half... I’ll be enjoying a tasty margarita!  (Why is there no margarita on the rocks emoji?)


----------



## FFigawi

CDKG said:


> I have HH on my calendar for 2 pm on Friday. But, I am fine meeting wherever you choose. And since I’m not running the half... I’ll be enjoying a tasty margarita!  (Why is there no margarita on the rocks emoji?)



Running the half isn’t stopping me from having a margarita or three


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> Running the half isn’t stopping me from having a margarita or three


Only 3?


----------



## garneska

lhermiston said:


> I volunteer to co-host a Friday afternoon HH meet-up, as well as be the landmark for the morning meet-ups Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I'm easy to find in a crowd.



Yes you are Lee.


----------



## ashejen

I have one of "those questions". But first. The background. 
Ran NYC at the start of November,  training to pick back up again in December due to work travel and vacation. 

While on said vacation (which is still ongoing), manage to go boogie boarding for the first time in my life ever and....catch a wave poorly,smash my face into the sand and break multiple bones in my face. Yay. Spent yesterday in the ER...the result is that I'll have To have surgery but I can't  even get in to see a surgeon at home until next week. Surgery will, at the earliest be next week and at the latest be the following week. From what I can tell on the intrawebs, full activities can resume 3-4 weeks post surgery. 

Do I:  say screw it and just walk both races (I submitted a POT of 2:16-ish for the half, so I think I have margin to the balloon ladies) or see if RD is willing to defer which I  totally realize they are not likely to do.

This isn't my first WDW full or goofy challenge...not that it matters.


----------



## garneska

@ashejen no recommendations but that really sucks.  Glad in general you are ok.  I would see if disney will do anything for you.  If not then i would wait and see what happens you might be able to walk it.  Depends on how you feel.


----------



## DopeyBadger

ashejen said:


> I have one of "those questions". But first. The background.
> Ran NYC at the start of November,  training to pick back up again in December due to work travel and vacation.
> 
> While on said vacation (which is still ongoing), manage to go boogie boarding for the first time in my life ever and....catch a wave poorly,smash my face into the sand and break multiple bones in my face. Yay. Spent yesterday in the ER...the result is that I'll have To have surgery but I can't  even get in to see a surgeon at home until next week. Surgery will, at the earliest be next week and at the latest be the following week. From what I can tell on the intrawebs, full activities can resume 3-4 weeks post surgery.
> 
> Do I:  say screw it and just walk both races (I submitted a POT of 2:16-ish for the half, so I think I have margin to the balloon ladies) or see if RD is willing to defer which I  totally realize they are not likely to do.
> 
> This isn't my first WDW full or goofy challenge...not that it matters.



I say in choosing what to do, do what will make you happiest with the experience.  So if that means walking the races, character photos, drinks, and rides will make you happy with the experience, then do that.  If having to defer to the next year (if allowed) will make you happier because the experience will be different, then do that.

As for whether you will be physically capable, I'd say it's definitely doable.  A 2:16 POT is likely Corral D which means an estimated buffer of 35-45 min for the HM and 25-35 minutes for the marathon on the balloon ladies (we'll have a better guess when the bib #s come out).  I'll use the low end for both:

HM - 35 min extra over 13.11 miles is 2:40 min/mile extra.  So 16+2:40 = 18:40 min/mile walking pace minimum average.
M - 25 min extra over 26.22 miles is 57 sec/mile extra.  So 16+57 sec = 16:57 min/mile walking pace minimum average.

Let's assume worst case scenario on recovery:

12/2 - See Dr.
12/9 - Surgery
12/16 - Recovery
12/23 - Recovery
12/30 - Recovery
1/6 - Race Week

So with this time window there's little time to actually resume training.  So one of the first questions I'd ask the surgery team/Dr. is how much walking you would be allowed to do post-surgery and when you could start.  Maybe 3-4 weeks off running, but what about a casual walking pace?  If the casual walking pace is allowed, then I'd start that up as soon as you feel good and as soon as is allowed by the team.

As for where your fitness would be, we can use the Daniels Loss of Fitness calculation to get a rough idea.  It's for VO2max so it is not perfect, but it's a reasonable estimate.



The calculation says if you were in 2:16 HM shape entering NYC and you did:

-Some training after NYC and were allowed to start walk training 1 week after surgery then fitness would be 2:22:00 HM estimate.
-Some training after NYC and not allowed to start walk after surgery then fitness would be 2:33:00 HM estimate.
-No training since NYC then fitness would be 2:42:30 HM estimate.

In all of these cases, the estimates show that is feasible for you to be able to complete the races.  Walking definitely uses the muscles differently, so the more walking you can get in before the Disney races the better.

Hope that helps and everything works out ok with the surgery!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> I say in choosing what to do, do what will make you happiest with the experience.  So if that means walking the races, character photos, drinks, and rides will make you happy with the experience, then do that.  If having to defer to the next year (if allowed) will make you happier because the experience will be different, then do that.
> 
> As for whether you will be physically capable, I'd say it's definitely doable.  A 2:16 POT is likely Corral D which means an estimated buffer of 35-45 min for the HM and 25-35 minutes for the marathon on the balloon ladies (we'll have a better guess when the bib #s come out).  I'll use the low end for both:
> 
> HM - 35 min extra over 13.11 miles is 2:40 min/mile extra.  So 16+2:40 = 18:40 min/mile walking pace minimum average.
> M - 25 min extra over 26.22 miles is 57 sec/mile extra.  So 16+57 sec = 16:57 min/mile walking pace minimum average.
> 
> Let's assume worst case scenario on recovery:
> 
> 12/2 - See Dr.
> 12/9 - Surgery
> 12/16 - Recovery
> 12/23 - Recovery
> 12/30 - Recovery
> 1/6 - Race Week
> 
> So with this time window there's little time to actually resume training.  So one of the first questions I'd ask the surgery team/Dr. is how much walking you would be allowed to do post-surgery and when you could start.  Maybe 3-4 weeks off running, but what about a casual walking pace?  If the casual walking pace is allowed, then I'd start that up as soon as you feel good and as soon as is allowed by the team.
> 
> As for where your fitness would be, we can use the Daniels Loss of Fitness calculation to get a rough idea.  It's for VO2max so it is not perfect, but it's a reasonable estimate.
> 
> View attachment 455131
> 
> The calculation says if you were in 2:16 HM shape entering NYC and you did:
> 
> -Some training after NYC and were allowed to start walk training 1 week after surgery then fitness would be 2:22:00 HM estimate.
> -Some training after NYC and not allowed to start walk after surgery then fitness would be 2:33:00 HM estimate.
> -No training since NYC then fitness would be 2:42:30 HM estimate.
> 
> In all of these cases, the estimates show that is feasible for you to be able to complete the races.  Walking definitely uses the muscles differently, so the more walking you can get in before the Disney races the better.
> 
> Hope that helps and everything works out ok with the surgery!


That is excellent advice!  @ashejen, I hope it all works out the way you want it to go, but I don’t think you’ll get any better advice than what @DopeyBadger just gave you.


----------



## ashejen

DopeyBadger said:


> I say in choosing what to do, do what will make you happiest with the experience.  So if that means walking the races, character photos, drinks, and rides will make you happy with the experience, then do that.  If having to defer to the next year (if allowed) will make you happier because the experience will be different, then do that.
> 
> As for whether you will be physically capable, I'd say it's definitely doable.  A 2:16 POT is likely Corral D which means an estimated buffer of 35-45 min for the HM and 25-35 minutes for the marathon on the balloon ladies (we'll have a better guess when the bib #s come out).  I'll use the low end for both:
> 
> HM - 35 min extra over 13.11 miles is 2:40 min/mile extra.  So 16+2:40 = 18:40 min/mile walking pace minimum average.
> M - 25 min extra over 26.22 miles is 57 sec/mile extra.  So 16+57 sec = 16:57 min/mile walking pace minimum average.
> 
> Let's assume worst case scenario on recovery:
> 
> 12/2 - See Dr.
> 12/9 - Surgery
> 12/16 - Recovery
> 12/23 - Recovery
> 12/30 - Recovery
> 1/6 - Race Week
> 
> So with this time window there's little time to actually resume training.  So one of the first questions I'd ask the surgery team/Dr. is how much walking you would be allowed to do post-surgery and when you could start.  Maybe 3-4 weeks off running, but what about a casual walking pace?  If the casual walking pace is allowed, then I'd start that up as soon as you feel good and as soon as is allowed by the team.
> 
> As for where your fitness would be, we can use the Daniels Loss of Fitness calculation to get a rough idea.  It's for VO2max so it is not perfect, but it's a reasonable estimate.
> 
> View attachment 455131
> 
> The calculation says if you were in 2:16 HM shape entering NYC and you did:
> 
> -Some training after NYC and were allowed to start walk training 1 week after surgery then fitness would be 2:22:00 HM estimate.
> -Some training after NYC and not allowed to start walk after surgery then fitness would be 2:33:00 HM estimate.
> -No training since NYC then fitness would be 2:42:30 HM estimate.
> 
> In all of these cases, the estimates show that is feasible for you to be able to complete the races.  Walking definitely uses the muscles differently, so the more walking you can get in before the Disney races the better.
> 
> Hope that helps and everything works out ok with the surgery!


Wow - @DopeyBadger - thank you. That was way more analysis than I expected and it's appreciated. I definitely need to ask about walking - at this point, until surgery, I'm pretty limited on what I can do because of the type of fracture and where it is in relation to my eye. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts - definitely still making the Disney trip. Just figuring out how to make the best of it.


----------



## lhermiston

ashejen said:


> Wow - @DopeyBadger - thank you. That was way more analysis than I expected and it's appreciated. I definitely need to ask about walking - at this point, until surgery, I'm pretty limited on what I can do because of the type of fracture and where it is in relation to my eye.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts - definitely still making the Disney trip. Just figuring out how to make the best of it.



Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## camaker

ashejen said:


> I have one of "those questions". But first. The background.
> Ran NYC at the start of November,  training to pick back up again in December due to work travel and vacation.
> 
> While on said vacation (which is still ongoing), manage to go boogie boarding for the first time in my life ever and....catch a wave poorly,smash my face into the sand and break multiple bones in my face. Yay. Spent yesterday in the ER...the result is that I'll have To have surgery but I can't  even get in to see a surgeon at home until next week. Surgery will, at the earliest be next week and at the latest be the following week. From what I can tell on the intrawebs, full activities can resume 3-4 weeks post surgery.
> 
> Do I:  say screw it and just walk both races (I submitted a POT of 2:16-ish for the half, so I think I have margin to the balloon ladies) or see if RD is willing to defer which I  totally realize they are not likely to do.
> 
> This isn't my first WDW full or goofy challenge...not that it matters.



@DopeyBadger has given an excellent breakdown on the specifics of walking the races. If it makes a difference, there are no more official deferrals available through RunDisney and I have seen responses to these types of situations range from “so sorry, no refunds” to partial or even full refunds in the form of Disney gift cards. It seems to be a crapshoot and depend on who answers your query.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> For HHHH, let’s go with Friday afternoon at 2pm as usual, hosted by me, @lhermiston, @rteetz, and maybe @Keels who told me she could probably help out too.



Are you also still thinking DATW at EPCOT on Monday at 11am?


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you also still thinking DATW at EPCOT on Monday at 11am?



I somehow missed @FFigawi’s original post, but count me in for co-hosting.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you also still thinking DATW at EPCOT on Monday at 11am?


That’s still very much the DATW plan and no need for other hosts for that. Starts in the right place which is Mexico.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Definitely interested in HH on Friday and DATW on Monday. However, I have a 9 to 12 conference call so would have to meetup around 12:30.


----------



## SarahDisney

rteetz said:


> That’s still very much the DATW plan and no need for other hosts for that. Starts in the right place which is Mexico.



So ... I read this too fast and thought you wrote that the right place to start is Morocco, and I was very very very confused.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Friday 2pm at HH marked on our calendar!  We look forward to putting faces to screen names.


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> Are you also still thinking DATW at EPCOT on Monday at 11am?



Of course! Our hostess has ordered the race bibs and designed the medals. Rumor has it PoC (proof of consumption) will be required for proper seeding.


----------



## frogfeet

Hi All,

Firstly a big thank you to all of you who have given so much info. It has been so helpful.

First-time poster here all the way from South Africa. I'm doing the Dopey and my wife is doing her first half marathon. I was hoping to get some local knowledge about accommodation and transport to and from the races or any other useful info that a rookie might need.

We fly from Johannesburg and get to Orlando on Wednesday the 8th in the morning. We will head to the expo right away after landing. Where is a good place to stay? If we don't stay in a Disney resort how would we get to the start (and then back)? Would my wife be able to come with me to the start of the 5k, 10k and marathon? Do you have any transportation suggestions?

I know the marathon starts at 5am. What time do the other events start?

Looking forward to running in a little over a month .


----------



## Mumof4mice

FFigawi said:


> Of course! Our hostess has ordered the race bibs and designed the medals. Rumor has it PoC (proof of consumption) will be required for proper seeding.


Sounds like fun! DH was on board to muscle the kids solo, for me to partake in DATW, when our toddlers became the worst Terrible-Twos, who bolt in opposite directions surprisingly fast.

Sigh, I'm out for DATW and most likely HH.  Hope to meet some of you at the HM pre-race (info please!).


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Of course! Our hostess has ordered the race bibs and designed the medals. Rumor has it PoC (proof of consumption) will be required for proper seeding.



Love it!  Oh man... hopefully I didn't miss the submission deadline for POC.  Maybe back in the day I could have gotten into Corral A, but my training has been so non-existent for some time now.  I'll happy take my place next to the balloon ladies and hope I can hang in there.


----------



## DopeyBadger

frogfeet said:


> Where is a good place to stay?



I like the Disney resorts for ease of transport.  But plenty of people have stayed off property and gotten to the races just fine.  Any of the Disney resorts are good for race weekend and really it's just about your style and price range.  In the past, the monorail has only been running for the HM and M.



frogfeet said:


> If we don't stay in a Disney resort how would we get to the start (and then back)?



Either rent your own vehicle and drive there, or use a service like Uber, Lyft, or a taxi.



frogfeet said:


> Would my wife be able to come with me to the start of the 5k, 10k and marathon?



She can ride on the Disney transportation pre/post race even if she is just spectating.  I believe the buses start running 2.5 hrs before the race starts.  They recommend you're on the bus no later than 1.5hrs before the race starts.  Some have had luck taking a later bus, and some have been stuck in traffic, etc. and missed their assigned corrals with a later bus.  So it's just how much risk you're willing to accept on the timing of when you get on the bus.



frogfeet said:


> I know the marathon starts at 5am. What time do the other events start?



Per the website, the other 3 races (5k, 10k, and HM) start at 5:30am.


----------



## lhermiston

Happy Thanksgiving, gang. Have the best day.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Of course! Our hostess has ordered the race bibs and designed the medals. Rumor has it PoC (proof of consumption) will be required for proper seeding.



Is there a minimum BAC for entry?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Is there a minimum BAC for entry?



To earn your elite bib, yes


----------



## StarGirl11

frogfeet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly a big thank you to all of you who have given so much info. It has been so helpful.
> 
> First-time poster here all the way from South Africa. I'm doing the Dopey and my wife is doing her first half marathon. I was hoping to get some local knowledge about accommodation and transport to and from the races or any other useful info that a rookie might need.
> 
> We fly from Johannesburg and get to Orlando on Wednesday the 8th in the morning. We will head to the expo right away after landing. Where is a good place to stay? If we don't stay in a Disney resort how would we get to the start (and then back)? Would my wife be able to come with me to the start of the 5k, 10k and marathon? Do you have any transportation suggestions?
> 
> I know the marathon starts at 5am. What time do the other events start?
> 
> Looking forward to running in a little over a month .



This is actually pretty late to be looking at hotel prices for a major race weekend. Latest it can be done really and have a variety is October from my experience with this weekend. Most stuff that’s reasonably priced is booked now. Your probably best looking at offsite unless your comfortable tossing down 400 a night minimum for the stay. Because that’s where the room rates are right now going by a quick glance at the website for the dates are.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> To earn your elite bib, yes



Challenge accepted.


----------



## ZamboniNerd

rteetz said:


> Only 3?


Just catching up here. Sounds like a good time on Friday at HH.


----------



## frogfeet

Morning,

@DopeyBadger and @StarGirl11 

Thanks so much for the advice. I know it's a bit late to be looking for accommodation. My travel agent found some good deals inside so I will book that. In South Africa you can enter most races on the morning of the race (and they only cost about $20 for a regular marathon) so I guess I just got used to never needing to plan very far ahead.

I hope your training goes well. Really looking forward to the race.


----------



## Sleepy425

Would anyone who has been to a RunDisney race before be willing to answer a newbie question?  What kind of food do they sell prerace? Can you use your Magic Band?  At the value resorts, the toaster is outside the actual food area - am I wrong to assume I can toast a bagel before I get on a bus? (I plan on bringing bagels and cream cheese.  But am also trying to prepare if all else fails and I need to eat at the race). I'm trying to nail down my race morning meal now so I can tweak  it during training.


----------



## StarGirl11

frogfeet said:


> Morning,
> 
> @DopeyBadger and @StarGirl11
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice. I know it's a bit late to be looking for accommodation. My travel agent found some good deals inside so I will book that. In South Africa you can enter most races on the morning of the race (and they only cost about $20 for a regular marathon) so I guess I just got used to never needing to plan very far ahead.
> 
> I hope your training goes well. Really looking forward to the race.



Don’t get me wrong there ARE races I can go sign up for the morning of. But those are much smaller then runDisney. For future reference if your traveling for a large race with several thousand plus runners you can’t wait until last minute to book hotels.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepy425 said:


> Would anyone who has been to a RunDisney race before be willing to answer a newbie question?  What kind of food do they sell prerace? Can you use your Magic Band?  At the value resorts, the toaster is outside the actual food area - am I wrong to assume I can toast a bagel before I get on a bus? (I plan on bringing bagels and cream cheese.  But am also trying to prepare if all else fails and I need to eat at the race). I'm trying to nail down my race morning meal now so I can tweak  it during training.


Pre-race they usually have food trucks but that can vary from race to race so I wouldn’t rely on that.

Value resorts have tended to open their food courts early for runners to get basic things like coffee and what not but again this varies as well. You won’t know for sure on this until you are actually there.


----------



## Princess KP

Sleepy425 said:


> Would anyone who has been to a RunDisney race before be willing to answer a newbie question?  What kind of food do they sell prerace? Can you use your Magic Band?  At the value resorts, the toaster is outside the actual food area - am I wrong to assume I can toast a bagel before I get on a bus? (I plan on bringing bagels and cream cheese.  But am also trying to prepare if all else fails and I need to eat at the race). I'm trying to nail down my race morning meal now so I can tweak  it during training.


There is a food tent that you can purchase coffee, muffins, breakfast sandwiches, bagels (I think!), granola bars, apples and bananas. They accept Magic Band. Depending on what time you get there, expect a 20 - 30 minute wait. 
There is also a Joffrey's truck that only sells coffee and you cannot use your Magic Band.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

frogfeet said:


> Morning,
> 
> @DopeyBadger and @StarGirl11
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice. I know it's a bit late to be looking for accommodation. My travel agent found some good deals inside so I will book that. In South Africa you can enter most races on the morning of the race (and they only cost about $20 for a regular marathon) so I guess I just got used to never needing to plan very far ahead.
> 
> I hope your training goes well. Really looking forward to the race.


I hope you find good accommodations. Welcome to Disboards!  I think you will really enjoy the Disney Marathon, and have a great experience. Please ask any questions you have here, and we’ll certainly try to help answer them. This race may be different than what you’re used to there, but I think you’ll love it!


----------



## SheHulk

frogfeet said:


> Morning,
> 
> @DopeyBadger and @StarGirl11
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice. I know it's a bit late to be looking for accommodation. My travel agent found some good deals inside so I will book that. In South Africa you can enter most races on the morning of the race (and they only cost about $20 for a regular marathon) so I guess I just got used to never needing to plan very far ahead.
> 
> I hope your training goes well. Really looking forward to the race.


You'll love these races! Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Sleepy425 said:


> Would anyone who has been to a RunDisney race before be willing to answer a newbie question?  What kind of food do they sell prerace? Can you use your Magic Band?  At the value resorts, the toaster is outside the actual food area - am I wrong to assume I can toast a bagel before I get on a bus? (I plan on bringing bagels and cream cheese.  But am also trying to prepare if all else fails and I need to eat at the race). I'm trying to nail down my race morning meal now so I can tweak  it during training.



I stayed at an All Star and Dolphin before and both had boxed breakfasts you could get the night before that included bagel, banana and a few other things I can't remember. All Start had free coffee for runners.


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: Very late for the recent SAFD. Anyway, first of all, I am very thankful that I am able to run and enjoy it!
Another thing I am also very thankful for, my girlfriend accepting my running and tolerates my recent amount of training for Dopey.
In the end, I am happy that I found these boards, I got so much information, found someone who writes my Trainingplans and answers all my "stupid" questions  Hope to meet some of you in person, even if I am not a very active writer here.


----------



## hotblooded

StarGirl11 said:


> Don’t get me wrong there ARE races I can go sign up for the morning of. But those are much smaller then runDisney. For future reference if your traveling for a large race with several thousand plus runners you can’t wait until last minute to book hotels.


For what it’s worth, I fully understand why @*frogfeet *waited. I made a spontaneous trip to South Africa a few years ago (I know, very airline employee thing to say) and I was surprised when I saw signs for the Cape Town Marathon expo while I was walking around the city. I walked right in and signed up for the 10K the following morning. Despite the fact that it’s a huge event, I had no trouble finding affordable lodging at the last minute within walking distance of the start, before I even knew the marathon was taking place.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Happy Thanksgiving, only a little late. Wow, only 39 days! It’s getting real now. I’m halfway through my first simulated Dopey with 4 Thurs, 6 Fri, 10 today, and 20 tomorrow. Hopefully get it in before the 12” of snow headed our way. So far so good, it’s feels like I’m ready, knock on wood. How is everyone’s training? Hoping everyone is injury free and hitting their goals.


----------



## JulieODC

Dopey 2020 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, only a little late. Wow, only 39 days! It’s getting real now. I’m halfway through my first simulated Dopey with 4 Thurs, 6 Fri, 10 today, and 20 tomorrow. Hopefully get it in before the 12” of snow headed our way. So far so good, it’s feels like I’m ready, knock on wood. How is everyone’s training? Hoping everyone is injury free and hitting their goals.



we are expecting a foot of snow tomorrow too. Got my long run (12 miles) into today and hoping the snow is gone by my next long run next weekend!

Training is going well - haven’t missed a run. Feeling a bit nervous about 26.2 but trying to trust the training!


----------



## flav

Training for Dopey is going great here too!

I hit my longest distance ran in a month today. Hopefully the road conditions will allow December to be just as good.

Looking forward to running with you all!


----------



## steph0808

Training is going well here, too. Just ramping up from my marathon at the beginning of the month and then tapering again for disney. Short program this time.

I have 9 scheduled for the morning, but we are supposed to have an ice storm tonight. I  might end up on the treadmill. Blech. Might split it 5/4 if I do because that thing is seriously boring. Plus it is in my basement. Next to my wood burner. It is a million degrees. Good simulation if disney is scorching hot though!


----------



## willieT

Training is going well here too.  I'm following a hybrid version of the Pfitz/55 and Pfitz/70 plans, so I'm averaging about 60 mpw now.  I pushed my 20 miler last week to this past Monday to take advantage of the 20 degree drop in temps -- 48 degrees was much better than 68.  On the down side, this week has been a little extra intense:

Monday: 20 miles 
Tuesday: rest
Wednesday: 5 miles (recovery/easy)
Thursday (Thanksgiving):  12 miles w/ 6 @ marathon pace
Friday:  5 miles (tempo)
Saturday:  9 miles
Sunday:  17 miles are planned  (in 65 degrees)


6 weeks to go!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! Who feels like going to Disney World next month and maybe running a few races?

Looks like folks are already talking about training, so let's make it official. This week's Sundays are for Disney is a training checking. How are things going? Who wants to brag about some successful runs? Who needs a pick-me-up?

My training has been fine. I haven't been getting out quite as much as I should, but when I do, my runs are going fine. I had a successful 15-mile last Sunday and this Sunday is a low-mileage run. I'm feeling good about running Oswald + Goofy next month.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## drummerwife

Training is going much better for me. I’m doing Dopey and was having serious doubts as recently as a month ago even though I’ve done it before. I’m using a @DopeyBadger plan and the low mileage had me super nervous but he helped calm my nerves and I’m feeling much better.
 I told my DH the other day that if this plan works, which I’m sure it will, I’ll want to do the full every year, since I really like the course, I just hate the 20 mile runs the other plans call for.


----------



## SheHulk

Haha I am NOT injury free and training is NOT going well! I acquired an ankle injury 2 weeks ago really out of nowhere. I never rolled it, or even had pain prior to the run when it really started hurting and I couldn't cover 2 miles within a week of that. My doctor ordered an x-ray (no fracture) and said stay off it til you're pain-free. I'm almost there and ready to test the waters. I've been riding a stationary bike but a) it's . a recumbent and b) I hate the bike so not going HAM like I should.

The good news is that this really, truly commits me to the original idea when I signed up for Goofy: No expectations of a PR in either race, just do it for fun. Prior to this blowup my training was going so well that I was starting to consider really going for it in the marathon. I hadn't missed a single run or even a single pace for an interval on a single run. I swear to goodness I had a dream the night before I got injured, that I was running the marathon and I looked at my watch and it was mile 23 and it was clear I was going to get a PR by a lot. Then suddenly the course marshals started pulling all of us off the course saying a parade was coming through and we had to wait until it passed. I watched my PR slip away. Talk about a premonition!

Hope everybody else is getting on swimmingly! I'll see you all there one way or another!


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD


drummerwife said:


> I’m using a @DopeyBadger plan and the low mileage had me super nervous but he helped calm my nerves and I’m feeling much better.


Same here  There are some runs, I feel good, but after some more Miles, I ask myself, how should I do 26 Miles  

Anyway, training is going well. Some rough peak weeks are waiting for me in December. 

Besides training, we finished planning our Marathon Weekend Trip. My girlfriend made a great Hotwire deal. For the first three nights, we are staying at the Hilton Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs. 

Does anyone have a bit of helpful advice, where I can run there? I found some older information about some shorter Trails online. The longest run at that time is like 6 Miles.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> This week's Sundays are for Disney is a training checking. How are things going? Who wants to brag about some successful runs? Who needs a pick-me-up?


Overall, my training has been going well! Marathon training is a little easier the second time around. I know what to expect and know I can do it. (I’m hoping the actual race feels the same.)

Due to Wine & Dine I had to flip weeks 8 and 9 which meant I returned home to three weeks of increasing mileage in a row. That third week was also my peek mileage week (for the week overall, not my peak long run...) I was really feeling the cumulative fatigue! I went easy on myself in terms of pace and got through it. This week has been my step back week and it has felt great!

Looking ahead, I have my first of two 20-milers on 12/8, a half marathon (that I am treating as a training run) on 12/14 and my final 20-miler on 12/22. Then it’s a 3-week taper! The marathon training finish line is in site!


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: Training is going ok. I’m trying out a new coach with a different philosophy than what I’m used to. She’s a big believer in Joe Friel's approach and my base work is much less intensive than anything I’ve done before. We'll see soon enough if it works or not.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: Running? What’s that? I’ve been slacking big time so someone may have to drag my body across the finish line and pause my watch. Moving has sucked something awful, but so worth it. I’m learning new road routes which has been hard because there are so many dead ends and I get lost easily. I’m also a tad nervous of getting eaten by a panther or coyote or mauled by a bear.  Today was a good day though. I ran the two miles to my old house so I could hop on some sidewalks and I ran a total of 9 miles at my Long Run pace. It felt great and my legs could have kept going.

I’m in for the meet up @ HH and training for DATW couldn’t  be going better!


----------



## pluto377

SAFD- I'm "only" training for the 5K and 10K, so not as hard as most of the rest of you folks have it.  Things are going pretty well.  I'm still much slower than I'd like and I'm starting to feel some nagging shin pain.  Having a hard time getting motivated today and this is a very busy week upcoming so I'm hoping to stay on track.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Looks like folks are already talking about training, so let's make it official. This week's Sundays are for Disney is a training checking. How are things going? Who wants to brag about some successful runs? Who needs a pick-me-up?


Uh........... 

Yeah........

I am under trained I think. The long runs just haven't been there. I need this good month. I know I can finish but it may not be pretty.


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD: It’s been all over the place. Most people have good days vs bad days. This cycle it’s been good vs bad weeks. This last week was a good one. Week before a bad one (admittedly I had a lot happen that was out of my control). Got my long run done yesterday but it was weird since I was having a hard time with my breathing until I got warmed up. Indoors mind you. Balance decided to throw in the towel 7 miles in but I got the stick out and got the final two miles knocked out.

This next week is going to be hell with finals and last projects...FL trip is going to mess with things further (I asked for my trainer to move my long run to Saturday since I fly Sunday). But once I get past the 18th I’ll be good. And that should set me up for a couple of long runs on a normal schedule before taper town comes knocking.

Put me in the definite don’t have as many miles going in as I should camp. But as long as I can get some long runs on the other side of 13 before taper town starts I think I’ll be okay. With the medical stuff plaguing me right now it was never about trying to PR at Dopey. It was about finishing and having fun along the way. I’m training well within the pace zone that shouldn’t be a problem. It’s just a matter of how sore I am afterwards.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: training is going ok. After my 17 mile long run and an ill-timed blood donation, I ended up with back to back colds. No more blood donations until after marathon weekend. Getting back into the groove now. Planning on 19 next Sunday while CIM is going on.  And despite all my worries and doubts, deep down I know I’ll finish. It might not be pretty but that’s ok. 

Out for HH but I’m in for DATW for sure! Taking the training seriously thanks to a wine Advent calendar a friend  gave me!  Also plan on being there for the morning meetups pre race!


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD:  Training is right where I could hope to be.  Just hit a month PR of just under 65 hrs.  Got a new HM PR of 1:28:40.  Fitness is arguably at an all time high even though I'm 13 pounds heavier than my peak fitness in Jan 2018.  Next week is the peak of the plan at just under 20 hrs.  December is going to be make or break, but I'm accepting the challenge and knowing that's how I'll earn my dreams at the finish line in January.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: training is very weird for me this time around! This will be my 5th Disney marathon, and I have been very disciplined about following a plan training for the other 4 (2 of which were Dopeys, one a Goofy), but I did the MCM a month ago and that has forced me to adjust my training and expectations for this Goofy.  I did a 14 miler last weekend that felt harder than it should have, and plan to top out at 18 miles for my longest run before tapering (I usually do at least two 20 milers before a marathon - including for MCM).  So I hope I will be prepared enough come race weekend!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  Who knows?  A month ago I would have told you that I was having the best marathon training cycle I’ve ever had. Then 3 weeks ago I had my hamstring act up, got it dry needled, and was cleared by my PT. Last Sunday, though, it did it again. Back to the PT, more needles, and it felt fantastic going into today’s Space Coast Marathon. Until mile 3. 23 miles of nursing the hamstring through to a disappointing finish later (it wasn’t all on the hamstring, I’ll elaborate in a race report later) and I’m not sure where to go from here. It’s hard to evaluate rehab progress when it can go from great to grab with no warning. I’ve got a couple of weeks of light to no running planned after the goal marathon to put together a strategy with my PT now, so we’ll see what happens!


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:   Training is going well.  Regular training plan will be modified next week as we leave for WDW on Friday.   We planned a trip with our DD/SIL/2 Granddaughters only to find out my sister and BIL will be there at same time.  My parents decided to go too, so we are now a four generation party of 10!


----------



## Mickeyfan74

Im ready for the 10K.   Its the Half that im mediocre at for being ready.  Hoping i can increase my miles in time.  Ive done 3 wdw halfs in the past.  Looking forward to it. 




rteetz said:


> Uh...........
> 
> Yeah........
> 
> I am under trained I think. The long runs just haven't been there. I need this good month. I know I can finish but it may not be pretty.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> SAFD: Running? What’s that? I’ve been slacking big time so someone may have to drag my body across the finish line and pause my watch. Moving has sucked something awful, but so worth it. I’m learning new road routes which has been hard because there are so many dead ends and I get lost easily. I’m also a tad nervous of getting eaten by a panther or coyote or mauled by a bear.  Today was a good day though. I ran the two miles to my old house so I could hop on some sidewalks and I ran a total of 9 miles at my Long Run pace. It felt great and my legs could have kept going.
> 
> I’m in for the meet up @ HH and training for DATW couldn’t  be going better!



Proud of you! Keep it up, marathoner. 



rteetz said:


> Uh...........
> 
> Yeah........
> 
> I am under trained I think. The long runs just haven't been there. I need this good month. I know I can finish but it may not be pretty.



Like it or not, I’m your Ride or Die marathon weekend. Goof Troop sticks together




DopeyBadger said:


> SAFD:  Training is right where I could hope to be.  Just hit a month PR of just under 65 hrs.  Got a new HM PR of 1:28:40.  Fitness is arguably at an all time high even though I'm 13 pounds heavier than my peak fitness in Jan 2018.  Next week is the peak of the plan at just under 20 hrs.  December is going to be make or break, but I'm accepting the challenge and knowing that's how I'll earn my dreams at the finish line in January.



This post brought to you by the letters B and Q. Keep up the good work, coach.


----------



## Sleepy425

I've been doing well with my training plan, but this week I leave for Disney Thursday and I just can't figure out when I can get my 7.5 mile long run in before I leave.  I'm hoping I can find time Wednesday, but if it is between that and a mani/pedi, the long run is probably going to be forgotten.  I'm bringing my shoes with me just in case, but it's such a short trip I doubt I will find time to run while there.
I ran a 5k with my husband and kids this morning.  It was a PR for me, but would have been a few minutes faster if I didn't have to leave the course to go find a bathroom.  (I avoided using a port a pot before the race because it was 26 degrees and I REALLY didn't want to go in the cold.  I realized at mile 1.5 what a mistake that was - lesson learned.)


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Uh...........
> 
> Yeah........
> 
> I am under trained I think. The long runs just haven't been there. I need this good month. I know I can finish but it may not be pretty.


Fortunately, you have youth on your side. But, better get to training (for Dopey, not just DATW).


kirstie101 said:


> Taking the training seriously thanks to a wine Advent calendar a friend gave me!


Wine advent calendar? Yes, please!


----------



## Sleepy425

Anyone switch races?  I was originally signed up for the 10k, but decided I wanted to do the half.  So I called, paid my $45 change fee and the extra money (couldn't do it online due to it being a WDTC bib), and went in to submit my POT (all this was done before the Oct deadline).
Now I just went on to see which merchandise I already ordered, and the 10k is still listed under my registrations.


----------



## broadsheet

SAFD: Training is.... ok? This is my first marathon so I feel freaked out. I’ve been working out like crazy but mostly on the Peloton, so I have to remind myself to do weekday runs too. I am confident ish I will finish ahead of the balloon ladies but it may be cutting it close...


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: Training is going pretty good despite the awful weather we've had here this fall. I've been forced onto the treadmill way more than I like this time year. We've had so much rain, high winds, ice, and early snows. Last night when I went to bed it was pouring rain, and when I awoke this morning, we had 6 inches of snow on the ground. So my Goofy partner & I busted out the Gore-Tex running shoes & yak trax and got our run in.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I did a 20 mile training run on Friday, and will do one more 20 mile run in two weeks then taper.  I will be excited to have that last really long run out of the way, and hope it goes as well as the run on Friday.  As I sit here typing it is snowing like crazy out there.  Can't wait to get away from it!


----------



## baxter24

Training is going pretty good I think. I had to end a 17 mile run at 2.5 miles weeks ago because I tweaked my hamstring. Took a little under a week off which actually worked out well since my daughter had to have surgery that week and making time for a few runs would have been difficult. Got an 18 mile run done last weekend and I’ve got a 19 and 20 planned before Christmas. I don’t think I’m in as good of shape as I was for Dopey two years ago but I’m certainly better off than I was last year for Goofy


----------



## Neon Cactus

Training is not as good as I'd like it, but it's much better than this time last year, so I'll take it.  Dallas 10k/Half Marathon challenge is in two weeks so I'll know where I am better then, but I'm not hurting (knock on wood) and for the most part, the weather has been pretty nice the past few weeks.


----------



## PointerPower

Charlie and I completed week 12 of the Hal Higdon Marathon Intermediate 1 schedule in the CVNP.  I rolled my ankle in mid-September (just prior to the Akron Marathon), and I had to take almost a month off.  Ankle is finally feeling okay, and things are looking good for the marathon.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I just got back from our family trip to Disney.  We had a great time, Galaxy’s Edge is just incredible!  I can not wait to go back to ride Rise of the Resistance. I share this to say that this past week was not good in terms of runs...  The day we left I got in my long run for the week but had three other runs planned during the week and only got one completed.  I did have a lot of time on my feet this past week, averaging 10 miles a day.  Unfortunately, I came back from the trip sick and missed my long run scheduled for today.  I will have to try and fit it in later in the week or create a brutal weekend of back to back long runs.  

Doing my Dopey simulation the next week so going to be a rough few weeks.  Getting excited for Marathon Weekend and plan to go to HH on Friday but will likely not be able to go to DATW on Monday.  Hope everyone has a good week of running!


----------



## Mumof4mice

SAFD: I'm training for my first HM.  Hadn't missed a single planned run until last week, when we relocated our business to a new shop.  Two of my easy runs were dropped; no time.  But I did haul a lot of heavy equipment which I'm counting as cross-training.  

@DopeyBadger , my long run went well and I'm feeling completely fine today! This week I'll have to shift/combine some runs (to cover all prescribed weekly milage).  Back on track next week.  Looking forward to the peak phase!  Is that when people see the most gains in VDOT?


----------



## dobball23

Not that I'm happy that others have been dealing with injuries, but it makes me feel better to know I'm not alone. 

I did a half marathon in late September. Unfortunately, I suffered a torn calf muscle a couple weeks before the half marathon. I was able to complete the half marathon and my injury was diagnosed a week or two later. The recovery process included a little over four weeks of limiting walking, taking the elevator instead of stairs and letting it heal. Not good when 48.6 miles are on the horizon.

I got the go-ahead to resume training in early November. It has taken a few weeks to gain confidence that I won't re-injure the calf, but I am now starting to get back to form. However, my runs are still in the single digits in terms of miles. I'll likely need to adjust my time/pace goals for Dopey, but I'll still have fun. I'm hoping to get to double digits in miles for my training runs soon!


----------



## IamTrike

Has anyone every run with one of the run walk pace groups when their training didn't include run walk?

I am concerned that the run portion being 30 seconds faster than what I've been training towards is going to throw me off.


----------



## DerTobi75

IamTrike said:


> Has anyone every run with one of the run walk pace groups when their training didn't include run walk?


When I did the 2017 WDW Marathon, I tried to run with them, when I was struggling around ESPN WWoS. No chance! I made it five to six intervalls, than I had to leave them. You should better train that


----------



## DopeyBadger

Mumof4mice said:


> @DopeyBadger , my long run went well and I'm feeling completely fine today! This week I'll have to shift/combine some runs (to cover all prescribed weekly milage). Back on track next week. Looking forward to the peak phase! Is that when people see the most gains in VDOT?



So there are two opposing forces acting at this time.

1) Gains in fitness occur when the training you're currently doing is different than what you have been doing.  Not too different that it's too much to handle and forces more recovery than adaptation.  And not too small a difference that it's barely different than what you were doing thus causing no adaptation to the stimulus.  So with that in mind, you should make incremental gains in fitness along the entire path of the training plan.  Going through multiple cycles of increases in training, gains in fitness, and then recovery weeks to allow another increase in training.  So yes, you should see gains during the peak phase (hoping that it's different than what you had been doing), but additionally, you should have been seeing incremental gains all along the way.



Each of the colored portions represent different training plans (or lack of training).  The black line represents my Garmin VO2max value.  You can see consistently that the training plan causes incremental gains in VO2max from the beginning of the plan throughout.

This is where missing runs can hurt long term gains.  Because if you try and "catch up" you may end up doing too much, and if you "hold pat" then you might end up in stagnation.  A little here or there won't mess everything up, but a consistent pattern of missing things will.

2) Garmin VO2max is better described as "VO2peak" than it is "VO2max".  Your VO2max is your maximal rate and almost always comes under ideal conditions.  What is ideal is probably a bit personalized, but in general it's going to be colder than warmer.  So in item #1 above you're hoping to see incremental gains all along the training plan.  But the training itself doesn't always occur under static environmental conditions.  If you were to start training in cooler weather, and then the end of the training is in warmer weather it might give the appearance that you made no additional fitness gains in the latter portion.  But it's entirely possible this case of stagnation is due to the environment and not "fitness gains".  In this case, VO2peak is being used as a term to describe your current fitness level under the current conditions.  Whereas, VO2max is your current fitness under ideal conditions.  So use the "Lakefront M 2017" box in the above graphic.  It would seem on the surface that there were little to no gains in Garmin VO2max (or better called VO2peak in this case).  But when taking into consideration that that training was started in Spring and finished in late Summer, then it's entirely possible the actual VO2max would be higher.  How would we know?  Well, let's say that training phase done in the heat ended with a race in cold conditions.  You may suddenly find yourself able to race much much faster under the colder conditions.  Thus helping to confirm that the fitness did increase but the change in environmental conditions masked that change during the plan itself.  Living in the Souther Hemisphere means you're about to enter the Summer months when the temps will increase.  So it may seem like you're slowing down for the same effort level and possibly not gaining fitness (or even losing it), but the heat is masking it.  If once Disney comes up and it is colder, then you may find yourself racing faster.

Since VDOT is a method of race equivalency, it's more of a in the middle type value.  Daniels used other runner's VO2max values and race performances to determine a race equivalency for a single value (VDOT).  So the original question was, "When entering peak phase, is this when runners see the most gains in race performance?"  And the answer is, the gains are incremental all along the way, and someone's final racing ability will be dictated by the environmental conditions in which the race occurs.


----------



## FFigawi

IamTrike said:


> Has anyone every run with one of the run walk pace groups when their training didn't include run walk?
> 
> I am concerned that the run portion being 30 seconds faster than what I've been training towards is going to throw me off.



Depending on how long the run interval is, you might be able to adjust without too much trouble. If you've been training at 9 min/mile, running 830 for 30 seconds and then walking for 30 seconds sounds much easier than 830 for 90 seconds and walking for 30 seconds. I suppose one other option would be to start just in front of them, allowing you to pull ahead when they walk and for them to catch up when they run. I'd rather do that than start behind them and chase them as they walk.


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> Has anyone every run with one of the run walk pace groups when their training didn't include run walk?
> 
> I am concerned that the run portion being 30 seconds faster than what I've been training towards is going to throw me off.



Here were the 2019 Marathon Weekend pace groups:



Which one were you aiming for?  We could try and figure out some calcs to determine the pace they might be running at during the run portion.


----------



## aalvis

dobball23 said:


> Not that I'm happy that others have been dealing with injuries, but it makes me feel better to know I'm not alone.



Me too.  I have had some pain in my hip.  I am not a doctor, but foam rolling my IT band greatly helps with it.  I have been getting my miles in, but at a slower pace than I would like.  It is my first marathon, so I am nervous enough without a tweak in my hip.


----------



## willieT

Roller coaster weather here in Orlando this week. Fairly typical winter weather here.    I hope we can ride a low point of the coaster track during Marathon weekend...


----------



## IamTrike

FFigawi said:


> Depending on how long the run interval is, you might be able to adjust without too much trouble. If you've been training at 9 min/mile, running 830 for 30 seconds and then walking for 30 seconds sounds much easier than 830 for 90 seconds and walking for 30 seconds. I suppose one other option would be to start just in front of them, allowing you to pull ahead when they walk and for them to catch up when they run. I'd rather do that than start behind them and chase them as they walk.


My concern with starting ahead of them is that I wind up going out to fast.  I usually use pacers to make sure I don't get frisky and go too fast early on when everything seems easy.



DopeyBadger said:


> Here were the 2019 Marathon Weekend pace groups:
> 
> View attachment 456038
> 
> Which one were you aiming for?  We could try and figure out some calcs to determine the pace they might be running at during the run portion.


I was looking at the 3:50 and 3:40 full pacers.   I think those work out to about 8:13 and 7:52 run intervals


----------



## FawnJD

SAFD: I'm torn on how I feel about my training. I haven't gotten in every single short run I've wanted to, and I still don't quite have the hang of interval training down, but my long runs have all been accomplished and are, on the whole, looking good. And, best of all, I'm injury and Lupus-flare-free so far! the weather down here in Central Florida has been great in the mornings, and I'm enjoying it after a particularly scorching summer/fall. (November Mileage: 105.6 Average Pace: 9:49 minutes/mile)


Now, a question: My longest run so far has been 18 and, while the run itself was great, I felt incredibly nauseated about 15 minutes following the run. The feeling lasted for about 2 hours. Am I right in thinking this is a nutrition issue?  I've never had that happen before. I DID take the run faster than I planned, but was feeling so good that I figured I should take advantage of it...
Thoughts?


----------



## rdelar01

DopeyBadger said:


> Which one were you aiming for?  We could try and figure out some calcs to determine the pace they might be running at during the run portion.



Would you mind including the Full/4:30 pace in your analysis.  Thank you!


----------



## rdelar01

FawnJD said:


> SAFD: I'm torn on how I feel about my training. I haven't gotten in every single short run I've wanted to, and I still don't quite have the hang of interval training down, but my long runs have all been accomplished and are, on the whole, looking good. And, best of all, I'm injury and Lupus-flare-free so far! the weather down here in Central Florida has been great in the mornings, and I'm enjoying it after a particularly scorching summer/fall. (November Mileage: 105.6 Average Pace: 9:49 minutes/mile)
> 
> 
> Now, a question: My longest run so far has been 18 and, while the run itself was great, I felt incredibly nauseated about 15 minutes following the run. The feeling lasted for about 2 hours. Am I right in thinking this is a nutrition issue?  I've never had that happen before. I DID take the run faster than I planned, but was feeling so good that I figured I should take advantage of it...
> Thoughts?



Did you follow a fueling / hydration strategy during the 18 mile run?  You may need to adjust the fuel/water/sports drink intake. BTW, I'm not a doctor, trainer, or any kind of health/fitness professional.


----------



## croach

IamTrike said:


> My concern with starting ahead of them is that I wind up going out to fast.  I usually use pacers to make sure I don't get frisky and go too fast early on when everything seems easy.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 3:50 and 3:40 full pacers.   I think those work out to about 8:13 and 7:52 run intervals



Calculator here if that will help. 

http://www.coachdino.org/runwalk.htm


----------



## FawnJD

rdelar01 said:


> Did you follow a fueling / hydration strategy during the 18 mile run?  You may need to adjust the fuel/water/sports drink intake. BTW, I'm not a doctor, trainer, or any kind of health/fitness professional.



I typically run first thing in the morning. I do a GU gel with caffeine about 15 minutes prior to the run, followed by about 4 ounces of coconut water. Following that, I do about 5 Sport Beans every 6 miles and a half bottle of Gatorade around Mile 10. Even typing this out, it seems haphazard and insufficient...


----------



## Princess KP

SAFD: Add me to the dealing with injuries group. Sprained my ankle pretty badly at the end of September. Running a marathon and Wine and Dine without the ankle healing properly didn’t help. Ankle still hurts especially after long runs so I’ve been keeping the mileage low and doing back to back Spin classes instead.


----------



## SheHulk

OK enough with the training questions, let's get to the important stuff: Who here is wearing something Baby Yoda-related for any or all of the races? I need to see somebody in a Mandalorian costume somehow pulling a little egg with a Baby Yoda inside it behind him/her!


----------



## DopeyBadger

IamTrike said:


> My concern with starting ahead of them is that I wind up going out to fast.  I usually use pacers to make sure I don't get frisky and go too fast early on when everything seems easy.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 3:50 and 3:40 full pacers.   I think those work out to about 8:13 and 7:52 run intervals



The known variables are the run duration, walk duration, and average pace.  The unknowns are the run speed and walking speed.  So I used several different walking speeds as inputs to generate the possible run speeds being used.  Most people walk around a 16-17 min/mile.  But I know people who walk faster and slower.  I personally walk at a 19-20 min/mile pace normally.



If the walking pace ranges from a 12 min/mile to a 20 min/mile, then the run pace ranges from a 7:40-8:00 min/mile for the 3:40 M and 7:54-8:20 min/mile for the 3:50 M.

3:40 M race pace equivalency


So for a 3:40 M runner, a 7:40-8:00 min/mile is roughly 10k to HM pace for 3 min with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 620m (0.385 miles) intervals at 10k to HM pace.

3:50 M race pace equivalency


So for a 3:50 M runner, a 7:54-8:20 min/mile is roughly 8k to 11 mile race pace for 2.5 min with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 500m (0.31 miles) intervals at 8k to 11 mile pace.

The difference between the two is that the 3:50 runner will have to run slightly faster relative to their own fitness level for a slightly shorter time.  If a 3:50 M runner tried to do the 3:40 M pace group, then they would be doing roughly 5k-10k pace for those intervals instead of 10k-HM pace.

Interval distance wise the 3:40 is close to 1.5 miles after 4 sets (1.542 miles) and 3:50 is close to 1.5 miles after 5 sets (1.552 miles).  So you might consider trying to do an every other type training run to see which methodology you feel most comfortable with.  Do 1.5 miles at 8:24 pace, and then 1.5 miles at run/walk, and then 1.5 miles at 8:24 pace, and then 1.5 miles at run/walk.  See how they feel differently and whether one feels more sustainable.



rdelar01 said:


> Would you mind including the Full/4:30 pace in your analysis.  Thank you!





If the walking pace ranges from a 12 min/mile to a 20 min/mile, then the run pace ranges from a 8:52-9:50 min/mile for the 4:30 M.

4:30 M race pace equivalency


So for a 4:30 M runner, a 8:52-9:50 min/mile is roughly 4k to 20k race pace for 90 sec with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 262m (0.163 miles) intervals at 4k to 20k pace.  Because of the shorter ratio vs the 3:40/3:50 groups above, the walking pace actually used by the pacers becomes more important as to what the actual run pace would end up being.  If they walk slower, then it dramatically increases the necessary run pace.

Six intervals gets you to 0.978 miles.


----------



## rdelar01

FawnJD said:


> I typically run first thing in the morning. I do a GU gel with caffeine about 15 minutes prior to the run, followed by about 4 ounces of coconut water. Following that, I do about 5 Sport Beans every 6 miles and a half bottle of Gatorade around Mile 10. Even typing this out, it seems haphazard and insufficient...



The good thing you are finding out what works/doesn't work before the actual race.  I would try alternating water with Gatorade until you get the right ratio that sits better with you.  You might be ingesting too much sugar with the beans and the Gatorade.

I also did 18 this weekend and started to experiment with fuel.  Being in Miami, I also do my long runs in the morning, before it gets too hot.  I start with toast and peanut butter with water (about 30-40 minutes before starting to run).  I then did a GU (with Caffeine) at the end of every 4 miles.  I washed it all down with water only.  I then sipped on Gatorade on the drive home.

I'm sure there are many other fueling strategies and we have a few more weeks to fine tune!


----------



## rdelar01

DopeyBadger said:


> The known variables are the run duration, walk duration, and average pace.  The unknowns are the run speed and walking speed.  So I used several different walking speeds as inputs to generate the possible run speeds being used.  Most people walk around a 16-17 min/mile.  But I know people who walk faster and slower.  I personally walk at a 19-20 min/mile pace normally.
> 
> So for a 4:30 M runner, a 8:52-9:50 min/mile is roughly 4k to 20k race pace for 90 sec with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 262m (0.163 miles) intervals at 4k to 20k pace.  Because of the shorter ratio vs the 3:40/3:50 groups above, the walking pace actually used by the pacers becomes more important as to what the actual run pace would end up being.  If they walk slower, then it dramatically increases the necessary run pace.
> 
> Six intervals gets you to 0.978 miles.



Thanks for doing this.  It helps to set my expectations on what pace I need to run / walk at.  Luckily the 8:52-9:50 min/mile pace is right in my "wheel-house".


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

DATW training is going stellar.  Really feel I am ahead of plan there and could push for a PR.

Probably not coincidentally, Dopey training is going just ok.  After finishing MCM, my coach is having me take a different approach in getting ready for Dopey where it's more about the total weekly miles with less focus on the long run distance.  After doing two 20-milers getting ready for MCM, having my longest run scheduled at 18 has me a bit worried, but I am trusting the plan.  Goal for the weekend is to finish uninjured and smiling, so I guess I am on track and if not then DATW should fix that too.


----------



## Tennesotans

SAFD: recovering from ankle pain (bursitis?). This interfered with two weeks of training  but today's 16 miler went fine. 40 days until the start of the Goofy! :: tick tick tick ::


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD:  Training goes for me.  The physical part is going just fine more or less.  The mental part is proving to be more interesting this time out.  For Dopey #1, I felt confident that consistency in following my @DopeyBadger plan would get me across the finish line.  Perhaps ignorance was bliss in those days.  This time out, I'm still striving for consistency in following the plan, but am constantly wondering why I signed up for this.  Maybe because this time I know what I'm getting myself into and I've managed to forget all the fun I had during the marathon itself?



FawnJD said:


> I typically run first thing in the morning. I do a GU gel with caffeine about 15 minutes prior to the run, followed by about 4 ounces of coconut water. Following that, I do about 5 Sport Beans every 6 miles and a half bottle of Gatorade around Mile 10. Even typing this out, it seems haphazard and insufficient...


I had been underfueling for years in all the half marathons I had run.  But I chalked up that minor energy fade to being tired at the end of a long run.  Which is normal.  However, when I brought that strategy to marathon training, I really began to feel the deficit.  Once I learned how much fuel I should be taking in, I then had to experiment to discover the best combination for taking that fuel in.  In my case, sport beans in the quantity I needed left me feeling a bit off in my stomach for a few minutes.  I tried huma gels and found that they worked much better for me.  So the good news here is that you're learning about this now with plenty of time to figure out what works best for you before race day.


----------



## flav

FawnJD said:


> while the run itself was great, I felt incredibly nauseated about 15 minutes following the run.


Just my own thoughts and experience, nothing professional here:
- Did you do a proper cool down? I.e walk between the end of the run and the 15 minutes later nausea? I had a colleague whose blood pressure would drop fast when he was stopping to run, even just to drink at a water fountain along the way.
- Did you eat something in those 15 minutes? I cannot eat solid food right after exercise. I first drink an electrolyte drink. Then slowly introduce things that appeal to me. If I feel turning green, I stop.
- Yes, when people race a race (ex long distance runner attempting to sprint a 5k), they sometimes throw up. It even happens at my daughters school when they do a Beep Test. Managing efforts and energies is a learning curve and it is great to do it while training.
- Fueling, hydrating and balancing electrolytes is challenging. The fact that you know your intake is great. If you have an idea of how much you burn, even better! That will help you improve too. For my size and metabolism, I know that I burn roughly 75 calories by km ran and use 1 ml of water by calorie burnt. So I adjust my nutrition accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD:  Training is going well for me after being medically limited to walking for 7 weeks until early November.  I have caught up on the training plan for my wife and I with little issue other than occasional tightness in my back.  I am mixing in short (<30 mi) bike rides and yoga a couple of times a week.  I did have my first massage on Saturday and that was not much fun.  60 minutes of painful deep tissue massage on various parts of my back but I do feel better.

My advice on nutrition comes from a rule of thumb taught by veteran ultra runners: eat when you are hungry and drink when you are thirsty.  I do tend to have a calorie deficit on runs up to 50 miles and stick to mostly Tailwind, GU roctane and RX bars.  I am not knocking anyone who plans thier nutrition in a race, as it works for a lot of people and I wish I was more disciplined in that respect.

Good luck to all with their injuries.  Being limited for 7 weeks was no fun for me.


----------



## pinkxray

I am trying to finalize all my Disney plans.
I see that race photos are included in memory maker? Do you guys purchase memory maker to get your photos? We are only going for the weekend so not the but use of $ but I definitely want race pictures and maybe a few pics at the park.


----------



## flav

flav said:


> For my size and metabolism, I know that I burn roughly 75 calories by km ran and use 1 ml of water by calorie burnt. So I adjust my nutrition accordingly.





RunDopey said:


> I am not knocking anyone who plans thier nutrition in a race, as it works for a lot of people and I wish I was more disciplined in that respect.



Just to clarify, I do not eat during the run the total amount of calories I burn while running! Some of it goes into carb loading and some of it goes into post-race snacks then meal.


----------



## flav

pinkxray said:


> I am trying to finalize all my Disney plans.
> I see that race photos are included in memory maker? Do you guys purchase memory maker to get your photos? We are only going for the weekend so not the but use of $ but I definitely want race pictures and maybe a few pics at the park.


For Wine and Dine 2017, I was solo and carried my phone during the races to get the characters pictures (some do not have Photopass photographer). I ended up buying a special package they offered to runners on the website: 7 pictures for 70$. Two of these race pictures are the best ones I have and would have costed me the same amount separately.

For Marathon weekend, we are six family members who might be at different places at different times so I purchased Memory Maker.


----------



## BigEeyore

pinkxray said:


> I see that race photos are included in memory maker? Do you guys purchase memory maker to get your photos?


I bought the one day memory maker for the marathon this past year and it was well worth it! I split it with my friend.  Not having to hand your phone off for every photo stop, along with the "action shots" on the course and the post-race celebratory photos made it worth every penny.  We also got lots of fun pictures with our medals in the park afterwards.


----------



## FawnJD

Sleepless Knight said:


> I had been underfueling for years in all the half marathons I had run.  But I chalked up that minor energy fade to being tired at the end of a long run.  Which is normal.  However, when I brought that strategy to marathon training, I really began to feel the deficit.  Once I learned how much fuel I should be taking in, I then had to experiment to discover the best combination for taking that fuel in.  In my case, sport beans in the quantity I needed left me feeling a bit off in my stomach for a few minutes.  I tried huma gels and found that they worked much better for me.  So the good news here is that you're learning about this now with plenty of time to figure out what works best for you before race day.



Yeah, I'm having trouble taking in more than what I'm currently doing WHILE running. It could be that I need to switch away from the sport beans, but I like them because they are small and I can chew them easily--for some reason the consistency of gels is a REAL no-go for me while running, though I tolerate them fine beforehand. I've tried raisins and that was a disaster.  I swear I have no food aversions or stomach problems and am not picky in the rest of my life--just while running!




flav said:


> Just my own thoughts and experience, nothing professional here:
> - Did you do a proper cool down? I.e walk between the end of the run and the 15 minutes later nausea? I had a colleague whose blood pressure would drop fast when he was stopping to run, even just to drink at a water fountain along the way.
> - Did you eat something in those 15 minutes? I cannot eat solid food right after exercise. I first drink an electrolyte drink. Then slowly introduce things that appeal to me. If I feel turning green, I stop.
> - Yes, when people race a race (ex long distance runner attempting to sprint a 5k), they sometimes throw up. It even happens at my daughters school when they do a Beep Test. Managing efforts and energies is a learning curve and it is great to do it while training.
> - Fueling, hydrating and balancing electrolytes is challenging. The fact that you know your intake is great. If you have an idea of how much you burn, even better! That will help you improve too. For my size and metabolism, I know that I burn roughly 75 calories by km ran and use 1 ml of water by calorie burnt. So I adjust my nutrition accordingly. Good luck!



I walked for a bit and stretched a little? I was short on time, so I know I rushed into showering faster than I would have liked, so that might be an issue. I am the same way with food right after exercise--it takes me a bit to be able to keep anything down. I ended up having a glass of full-sugar Sprite (I rarely drink soda, so this was unusual for me), because it was the only thing I thought I could keep down. I did start to feel MUCH better after the Sprite, so I'm thinking it might have been a blood sugar issue?

I've never done any real metabolic testing, but simply going by my size, it seems like I should be burning about 83 calories per mile. I'm hoping that by continuing to experiment, I can find something that works...


----------



## DopeyBadger

FawnJD said:


> Yeah, I'm having trouble taking in more than what I'm currently doing WHILE running. It could be that I need to switch away from the sport beans, but I like them because they are small and I can chew them easily--for some reason the consistency of gels is a REAL no-go for me while running, though I tolerate them fine beforehand. I've tried raisins and that was a disaster. I swear I have no food aversions or stomach problems and am not picky in the rest of my life--just while running!



Just keep experimenting.  There are a lot of different gels out there with different consistencies.  SIS tend to be very watery because of their isotonic make-up and no need for additional water for absorption.  I have not personally tried them.  The E-gel is somewhere in the middle in consistency (not thick like GU and not thin like SIS).  Maurten gels are like Jello and have a unique texture "half need to chew/not chew" type feel.  So try a variety of brands to see if any of them might be more tolerable.

As a personal example, I consume 93 grams/carbs per hour for training runs over 90 min (as practice for what I plan to do on race day).  The intake is regimented and timed based on trying to maximize the absorption rate of the products.  In my hopeful 3 hr marathon, I'll consume 279 grams carbs and 1120 calories.  At 170 pounds, I'm estimated to burn 3260 calories.  Based on an average male leg muscle mass (21%), my legs store about 1300 calories worth of carbohydrates and an additional 100 calories worth in my liver.  Based on the calculations and attempting to run at peak performance, I have to also do an aggressive carb loading strategy to supercompensate the glycogen storage in my legs otherwise I will assuredly fall short of having enough energy on board.  In comparison, in order to consume 279 grams carbs it would take just over 11 bags of sports beans.



I chose the products based on their nutritional content (primarily looking at carbs, sodium, and potassium) and ease of transport.


----------



## BigEeyore

GuinnessRunner said:


> Probably not coincidentally, Dopey training is going just ok. After finishing MCM, my coach is having me take a different approach in getting ready for Dopey where it's more about the total weekly miles with less focus on the long run distance. After doing two 20-milers getting ready for MCM, having my longest run scheduled at 18 has me a bit worried, but I am trusting the plan. Goal for the weekend is to finish uninjured and smiling, so I guess I am on track and if not then DATW should fix that too.


Same exact situation here! Did MCM - I was as well trained and prepared as I have ever been before a marathon, and now I feel like I am headed into marathon weekend undertrained because I had to back off mileage to recover from MCM.  Like you - I just want to be in good enough shape to enjoy the weekend and be able to celebrate afterwards!


----------



## willieT

FawnJD said:


> Yeah, I'm having trouble taking in more than what I'm currently doing WHILE running. It could be that I need to switch away from the sport beans, but I like them because they are small and I can chew them easily--for some reason the consistency of gels is a REAL no-go for me while running, though I tolerate them fine beforehand. I've tried raisins and that was a disaster.  I swear I have no food aversions or stomach problems and am not picky in the rest of my life--just while running!



Thank you for starting this discussion!   I'm starting to seriously reconsider my fueling strategy after seeing the posts from you and @DopeyBadger .

Can you eat bananas during a race?  We will have 2 fuel stations with bananas during the race.  A medium banana is about 110 calories (plus other good nutrients).  During the race, I will take a banana half (or sometimes I take 2 of the half portions) and slowly eat it over the next mile. 

What about Clif bars?  I slowly eat a bar in the corral starting about 30 minutes before the gun. 

I also drink both water and powerade at each water stop (except for the 3 stops in which I take a Clif gel; I only take water for those).  I've discovered during training and racing that I can tolerate a good amount of water and powerade (or gatorade) with no stomach issues.   It would be great to accurately calculate the calories in the (diluted) powerade drinks we receive at each runDisney aid station.  If they were full strength, we would have 40 calories for every 6 ounce cup.   So, with 19 aid stations, we have the opportunity for 380 calories for diluted (50%) powerade - assuming it's diluted at 50%, and assuming we can drink 6 ounces.

One more fuel strategy:   I use Clif Shot Bloks for the later stages of a race.   I take 3 bloks which are only 100 calories (33 each), but I do the following for a mental boost:  I bite a blok in half and place it in each cheek.  The blok then slowly dissolves and lasts for the next 1 or 2 miles,  and I can taste the flavor which really helps.  I've read training studies in which runners on a treadmill would just taste a sports drink (but not swallow it) -- and their performance improved simply from the taste.  Everything helps!

FWIW, here's my fueling strategy which I've followed for the last 4 Disney marathons -- I think I need to adjust it:

Start:  Clif bar
Mile 4:  gel
Mile 8:  gel
Mile 12: banana
Mile 16:  gel
Mile 19:  banana
Mile 23:  chocolate / candy

Plus 16 aid stations with powerade


----------



## lhermiston

So, I’m sitting at my desk, eating the same frozen (not Frozen) meal I’ve had literally dozens of times this year and I can’t get the thought of eating at Boma out of my mind. Anyone else getting some serious Disney food cravings yet?


----------



## bananabean

lhermiston said:


> So, I’m sitting at my desk, eating the same frozen (not Frozen) meal I’ve had literally dozens of times this year and I can’t get the thought of eating at Boma out of my mind. Anyone else getting some serious Disney food cravings yet?



I could really go for a Mickey pretzel right now.


----------



## rteetz

bananabean said:


> I could really go for a Mickey pretzel right now.


Not a Simba pretzel?


----------



## DopeyBadger

I ate 12 of these during my last trip...  Just learned they're pre-packaged and not even baked fresh.  That still won't stop me though...  (link)  500 calories apiece!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> So, I’m sitting at my desk, eating the same frozen (not Frozen) meal I’ve had literally dozens of times this year and I can’t get the thought of eating at Boma out of my mind. Anyone else getting some serious Disney food cravings yet?



I just finished my cheddar cheese popcorn out of my refillable bucket at lunch today.  I want more!  (and I literally just got home Sunday from WDW)  

I can't wait to eat at Takumi-Tei again.


----------



## croach

FawnJD said:


> Yeah, I'm having trouble taking in more than what I'm currently doing WHILE running. It could be that I need to switch away from the sport beans, but I like them because they are small and I can chew them easily--for some reason the consistency of gels is a REAL no-go for me while running, though I tolerate them fine beforehand. I've tried raisins and that was a disaster.  I swear I have no food aversions or stomach problems and am not picky in the rest of my life--just while running!



Do you not like trying to get down the gels or do they bother your stomach? If it's the first, try taking them with liquids - either carrying a bottle or time them to water stops. Gel and then splash of drink and they go down a lot easier.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I am really interested in the fuelling conversation.  I tried have tried prescribed fuelling a certain time points, I tried simply eating when hungry, etc.  Either way gels, bars and shot bloks became to hard to stomach.  I was introduced to Tailwind and found that to be my answer.  It provides the electrolytes and calories needed.  Has some really good flavours and I found that adding shot bloks (for my need to chew something) seemed to be the right mix.

My only other suggestion is if you are eating, slow down/walk for a minute while you do it.  For me this was a suggestion from another runner and it really helped me. 

Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Baloo in MI said:


> My only other suggestion is if you are eating, slow down/walk for a minute while you do it. For me this was a suggestion from another runner and it really helped me.


Slowing down to take in fuel really helps me too.  It just settles much better and I don't feel like I have to slow down even more in order to wait for my stomach to calm down.


----------



## BigEeyore

Baloo in MI said:


> Now my question. I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras. Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half? Powder in a bag? Hydration vest? What worked for you?


I have been using Tailwind for a few years and it was the answer to my GI issues!  I carry a bottle with me and put enough tailwind in a ziploc bag for a refill on the course (I also alternate with taking water from the water stops depending on how warm it is).  It's a little awkward and messy but it gets me to the finish line!


----------



## lhermiston

bananabean said:


> I could really go for a Mickey pretzel right now.



Evergreen post.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Baloo in MI said:


> Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half? Powder in a bag? Hydration vest? What worked for you?



I make it concentrated, but it's not enough for the entire race given I don't want to carry it.  It's tolerable at 1 scoop per 1 oz of water (recommended is 1 scoop per 8-12 oz).  So I put 3 scoops into a 5oz Hammer Flask with 3 oz water.  It's very salty/sweet, but it doesn't bother me.  Just have to make sure you're still drinking enough water along the way to make it absorbable.  So I'd imagine you would be able to follow the same procedure with an 8, 10, 12, etc. oz bottle but I haven't tried it personally.


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> SIS tend to be very watery because of their isotonic make-up and no need for additional water for absorption. I have not personally tried them.


Funny: They do not sell SIS in Canadian stores but it is what they give at the Montreal RnR. Because of not trying them during training, I did not take any during my Half in 2018. For my first Marathon in  2019, I was not rushed so I tried one on the course. The texture is syrupy or slightly slimy. I disliked the Tutti Frutti flavour. Towards the end, they had other flavours so I pocketed them knowing that I would likely encounter them in 2020. With the water fountains shut off for winter, I recently started trying them on my long runs. Green apple was ok. Cherry tasted like melted popsicle.

In general, I prefer using a mix of Cliff Blocks (Margarita and Cherry Cola) or Honey Stinger chew, Gu gel (Expresso Love and Campfire S’mores) and Louis Garneau gel (Moonshine Peach) plus whatever is provided along the way.



willieT said:


> Can you eat bananas during a race?


Are we starting a banana  discussion? This thread can go banana over it!

I can eat bananas anytime except during a race. I don’t know why, they roll in my mouth. I’ll accept (and did) watermelon, popsicle, chicken broth, waffles, oranges, chocolate cake and even wine! But banana, no.


----------



## FFigawi

Baloo in MI said:


> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?



There are two good ways to use Tailwind in a marathon. One is to bring the powder in either the Tailwind single-use packets or small ziploc bags to allow you to mix a new bottle or bottles along the way. The single-use packets are easier and require less prep work on your part. The second option is the one @DopeyBadger described above - mix highly concentrated bottles in advance which eliminates the need to mix new ones during the race. A super-concentrated bottle of 800 calories in a Nathan belt or waist pack, for example, will be enough to generally last the entire race taking a small sip every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Tennesotans

Here’s a calculation for the maximum carbohydrates you could hope to digest during a race. 

http://www.saltyrunning.com/peppers-guide-to-marathon-race-day-nutrition/


----------



## rteetz

Might want to get in line now for Rise of the Resistance...


----------



## michigandergirl

flav said:


> Are we starting a banana  discussion? This thread can go banana over it!



Okay, I'll bite.    I love bananas!!!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

flav said:


> In general, I prefer using a mix of Cliff Blocks (Margarita and Cherry Cola) or Honey Stinger chew, Gu gel (Expresso Love and Campfire S’mores) and Louis Garneau gel (Moonshine Peach) plus whatever is provided along the way.



Love Honey Stinger cherry chews, that’s my only go to for HMs. My stomach seems to not be pleased when I only have chews or liquids for a full so I have added in a couple Honey Stinger waffles on 20 mile+ runs. Kind of a pain to eat solid food while running but seems to work better for me.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  Haven't been on here much and have just gotten caught up. Training has gone well for me.  Hopefully the weather here in Colorado will cooperate for my two long runs that I have left.  Had a good 18 miler two weeks ago, so that helped my confidence that I'll be ready.  Can't wait to head back to WDW and get away from the cold and snow. Good luck to all during these final weeks of training!


----------



## huskies90

rteetz said:


> Might want to get in line now for Rise of the Resistance...


I don't know. In the video that was posted, it looked like a walk on.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Tennesotans said:


> Here’s a calculation for the maximum carbohydrates you could hope to digest during a race.
> 
> http://www.saltyrunning.com/peppers-guide-to-marathon-race-day-nutrition/



Thanks for sharing this. I have been way under fueling. Going to try more frequent gels for my last training run.


----------



## FawnJD

DopeyBadger said:


> Just keep experimenting.  There are a lot of different gels out there with different consistencies.  SIS tend to be very watery because of their isotonic make-up and no need for additional water for absorption.  I have not personally tried them.  The E-gel is somewhere in the middle in consistency (not thick like GU and not thin like SIS).  Maurten gels are like Jello and have a unique texture "half need to chew/not chew" type feel.  So try a variety of brands to see if any of them might be more tolerable.
> 
> As a personal example, I consume 93 grams/carbs per hour for training runs over 90 min (as practice for what I plan to do on race day).  The intake is regimented and timed based on trying to maximize the absorption rate of the products.  In my hopeful 3 hr marathon, I'll consume 279 grams carbs and 1120 calories.  At 170 pounds, I'm estimated to burn 3260 calories.  Based on an average male leg muscle mass (21%), my legs store about 1300 calories worth of carbohydrates and an additional 100 calories worth in my liver.  Based on the calculations and attempting to run at peak performance, I have to also do an aggressive carb loading strategy to supercompensate the glycogen storage in my legs otherwise I will assuredly fall short of having enough energy on board.  In comparison, in order to consume 279 grams carbs it would take just over 11 bags of sports beans.
> 
> View attachment 456297
> 
> I chose the products based on their nutritional content (primarily looking at carbs, sodium, and potassium) and ease of transport.



Thank you so much for this! I'm really only starting to look into taking fueling seriously.  All of my prior running has been, "Well, the back of the package says I should have this much, so I'll have this much", but I'm trying to push myself past my previous performance, so that's just not cutting it anymore.

I'm also 25 pounds lighter than when I was last racing, so my calorie margins are narrower, in a sense, I think.



willieT said:


> Thank you for starting this discussion!   I'm starting to seriously reconsider my fueling strategy after seeing the posts from you and @DopeyBadger .
> 
> Can you eat bananas during a race?  We will have 2 fuel stations with bananas during the race.  A medium banana is about 110 calories (plus other good nutrients).  During the race, I will take a banana half (or sometimes I take 2 of the half portions) and slowly eat it over the next mile.
> 
> What about Clif bars?  I slowly eat a bar in the corral starting about 30 minutes before the gun.
> 
> I also drink both water and powerade at each water stop (except for the 3 stops in which I take a Clif gel; I only take water for those).  I've discovered during training and racing that I can tolerate a good amount of water and powerade (or gatorade) with no stomach issues.   It would be great to accurately calculate the calories in the (diluted) powerade drinks we receive at each runDisney aid station.  If they were full strength, we would have 40 calories for every 6 ounce cup.   So, with 19 aid stations, we have the opportunity for 380 calories for diluted (50%) powerade - assuming it's diluted at 50%, and assuming we can drink 6 ounces.
> 
> One more fuel strategy:   I use Clif Shot Bloks for the later stages of a race.   I take 3 bloks which are only 100 calories (33 each), but I do the following for a mental boost:  I bite a blok in half and place it in each cheek.  The blok then slowly dissolves and lasts for the next 1 or 2 miles,  and I can taste the flavor which really helps.  I've read training studies in which runners on a treadmill would just taste a sports drink (but not swallow it) -- and their performance improved simply from the taste.  Everything helps!
> 
> FWIW, here's my fueling strategy which I've followed for the last 4 Disney marathons -- I think I need to adjust it:
> 
> Start:  Clif bar
> Mile 4:  gel
> Mile 8:  gel
> Mile 12: banana
> Mile 16:  gel
> Mile 19:  banana
> Mile 23:  chocolate / candy
> 
> Plus 16 aid stations with powerade



I've never tried bananas, honestly. knowing that there will be some on race day definitely makes me want to at least give it a shot. I loved clif shot bloks during my last marathon (2014), but I haven't used them since--mostly because my local store doesn't carry them, but I might try picking some up to see if I tolerate them better.



croach said:


> Do you not like trying to get down the gels or do they bother your stomach? If it's the first, try taking them with liquids - either carrying a bottle or time them to water stops. Gel and then splash of drink and they go down a lot easier.


Honestly, it's trying to swallow them that kind of makes me gag and, therefore, get nauseated. I may have to try them with water, as you've said, or try some with a thinner consistency, as others have mentioned. It's a shame, though, because I really like the GU flavors. lol



Baloo in MI said:


> I am really interested in the fuelling conversation.  I tried have tried prescribed fuelling a certain time points, I tried simply eating when hungry, etc.  Either way gels, bars and shot bloks became to hard to stomach.  I was introduced to Tailwind and found that to be my answer.  It provides the electrolytes and calories needed.  Has some really good flavours and I found that adding shot bloks (for my need to chew something) seemed to be the right mix.
> 
> My only other suggestion is if you are eating, slow down/walk for a minute while you do it.  For me this was a suggestion from another runner and it really helped me.
> 
> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?



I think this may be a big thing for me. Mentally, I have a hard time slowing down to eat, even though I often walk through water stations. I don't know why--but maybe I just have to make myself do it.



lhermiston said:


> So, I’m sitting at my desk, eating the same frozen (not Frozen) meal I’ve had literally dozens of times this year and I can’t get the thought of eating at Boma out of my mind. Anyone else getting some serious Disney food cravings yet?



I could definitely go for an Ice Cream Martini from L'Artisan des Glaces...the Milk Chocolate & Orange with the Grand Marnier poured over...



Dis_Yoda said:


> I just finished my cheddar cheese popcorn out of my refillable bucket at lunch today.  I want more!  (and I literally just got home Sunday from WDW)
> 
> I can't wait to eat at Takumi-Tei again.



Was it amazing? My husband and I keep debating whether we should check it out or not.


----------



## Unlimited N2O

My buddy is running in the 2020 Marathon. As a spectator, is there anything I am missing if I do not accompany him to the starting line? I will meeting him at the finish line by Epcot


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: Training for the 10K and half this time and it's going well.  I am doing a rare running streak through the holidays, so I'm being extra careful to not injure myself. We are in the middle of a yucky winter inversion that leaves our air quality very poor, so I've been doing more treadmill runs than normal.
Sending good wishes to those that are injured and congratulations to those that are knocking your training out of the park! Between reading about y'all's marathon training and watching Brittany Runs a Marathon, I'm pretty excited to go for marathon #2.  My sister-in-law said she would do it in 2021 with me, so hopefully that will happen


----------



## rteetz

Unlimited N2O said:


> My buddy is running in the 2020 Marathon. As a spectator, is there anything I am missing if I do not accompany him to the starting line? I will meeting him at the finish line by Epcot


Nope you should be good.


----------



## camaker

Unlimited N2O said:


> My buddy is running in the 2020 Marathon. As a spectator, is there anything I am missing if I do not accompany him to the starting line? I will meeting him at the finish line by Epcot



As a spectator, you will not be able to accompany him all the way to the starting line.  There is a pre-race assembly area where runners, friends and family can congregate, but quite a bit before the race starts only the runners are allowed to take the long walk to the corrals.  I would suggest maybe finding a place along the course to see him pass and then heading over to the finish line rather than trying to be there prior to the start that early.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Between reading about y'all's marathon training and watching Brittany Runs a Marathon, I'm pretty excited to go for marathon #2.


A friend of mine recently watched that and said that while she does not want to run a marathon, now she wants all of us who are running marathons to give her our tracking information so she can say "oh good, they're running a marathon."


----------



## Jason Bryer

Has anyone used oranges? Not sure how good they are. I just did NYC and I saw them being handed out early and passed. Suddenly around mile 18 I started craving them like crazy, I finally encountered someone handing them out around mile 22 and I felt like I was given magic juice. Would be a pain to carry myself I think.


----------



## RunDopey

flav said:


> Just to clarify, I do not eat during the run the total amount of calories I burn while running! Some of it goes into carb loading and some of it goes into post-race snacks then meal.


Huge fan of the post-race snacks and meal.  And pre-race snacks 

Someone much smarter than myself once said "We are all an experiment of one."  Would never knock what works for anyone else.


----------



## RunDopey

Baloo in MI said:


> I am really interested in the fuelling conversation.  I tried have tried prescribed fuelling a certain time points, I tried simply eating when hungry, etc.  Either way gels, bars and shot bloks became to hard to stomach.  I was introduced to Tailwind and found that to be my answer.  It provides the electrolytes and calories needed.  Has some really good flavours and I found that adding shot bloks (for my need to chew something) seemed to be the right mix.
> 
> My only other suggestion is if you are eating, slow down/walk for a minute while you do it.  For me this was a suggestion from another runner and it really helped me.
> 
> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?



I have used Tailwind for all of my races and training runs that require fueling.  I have used it in a marathon but usually only consume a gel or two during a half.  I use it quite a bit for training runs from 25 to 45 miles.  I use a bottle filled to start and then will take 2-4 "stick packs" for use during the run.


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Baloo in MI said:


> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?



I can’t handle Powerade, not sure why. But, tailwind works great. I per 500ml, I will use one of the “single” serving packets (200 calories). For ultras, I use a vest, but for marathons, if I decide to bring my own, I use either a 10 ounce handheld or 11 ounce bottle for my flipbelt. The problem in marathons is that the packets of tailwind are kind of big, so I have also been using packets of scratch. To me, they are comparable products but the packets are smaller. I mainly use tailwind because it’s on most ultra courses  and because it is cheaper per pack than skratch. Honestly, for this race, I will probably bring a few stroopwaffles and gels and stick with water....I just don’t want to carry anything.


----------



## lahobbs4

Baloo in MI said:


> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?



I've used Tailwind on all my long runs and in 2 marathons. I use a large Nathan handheld and make it as strong as I can stand it. I pour my extra Tailwind into an empty NUUN tablet case for a refill.  They are a great size to fit in my leggings/shorts pocket and easy to dump into the water bottle.


----------



## Princess KP

FawnJD said:


> Honestly, it's trying to swallow them that kind of makes me gag and, therefore, get nauseated. I may have to try them with water, as you've said, or try some with a thinner consistency, as others have mentioned. It's a shame, though, because I really like the GU flavors. lol


I’m the same. I’ve tried some gels but can’t take them because of the texture. I started using Endurance Tap. It’s just maple syrup, sea salt and ginger and it’s yummy.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

I've found the Clif Shot Energy Gels work well for me.  There are various falvors, and I can be ok with most of them, DW on the other hand can only tolerate coffee variations  When I use them I try to do it before a water stop and then only drink water from that stop. I'm not a big fan of mixing the Gel flavor with whatever powerade may be on the course.  I do try and drink a cup of powerade about every 3rd water station, other than that I stay with water.


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> Looks like folks are already talking about training, so let's make it official. This week's Sundays are for Disney is a training checking. How are things going? Who wants to brag about some successful runs? Who needs a pick-me-up?


SAFD: Dopey training is coming along! Did my first b2b2b2b sim two weeks ago - 1/4/9/18 - and I'll do a 2/5/10/20 this weekend. The weather has finally cooled down here in FL, which is making things feel a whole lot better than a month ago. I was in WDW on vacation the past 6 days - WAY more daily walking than I normally do at my desk job, and a great reminder to make sure I get adequate rest and time off my feet during Marathon weekend! I only did 2 runs while there - a 6 and a 3.5 - but that was more than sufficient when added to the overall time on my feet.



willieT said:


> Roller coaster weather here in Orlando this week. Fairly typical winter weather here.


I was in the MK on Sunday, wearing a T-shirt and running skort, and DHS Monday night, wearing two layers under a down jacket and freezing, lol! At mile 18 of my 20 this weekend I may regret saying this, but I'm looking forward to warming back up a bit.


----------



## PrincessV

*FUELING talk...*



FawnJD said:


> I ended up having a glass of full-sugar Sprite (I rarely drink soda, so this was unusual for me), because it was the only thing I thought I could keep down. I did start to feel MUCH better after the Sprite, so I'm thinking it might have been a blood sugar issue?


I suffer from chronic hypoglycemia (low blood-sugar) and this screams low blood-sugar to me. And it's exactly what I do immediately after - and sometimes during - really long runs to get my glucose back somewhere above the danger line. I do fuel through the entire run but it drops a lot in the last miles of 18-26 milers.



Baloo in MI said:


> Now my question.  I mostly used Tailwind in Ultras.  Has anyone used Tailwind for a Marathon or Half?  Powder in a bag?  Hydration vest?   What worked for you?


I carry individual portions in little zipper bags I get at Michael's craft store. A scoop per baggie - small, easy to stick in a pocket. I carry a 12oz handheld bottle and get water at aid stations. I've got a system at this point: as I approach the aid station, I twist off the cap and hold it in my teeth, pull out a Tailwind bag, open and pour into bottle, grab water to fill, twist cap back on, and go, shaking the bottle to mix. On windy days, I'll stop at a table to fill, otherwise the powder goes everywhere.

~~~
I go by the rule of 100-200 calories of fuel per hour. For me, sipping on Tailwind (or Powerade, or Gatorade - I'm not really picky) plus a gel every 45 minutes works well. I figure it probably evens out to around 150 cals per hour. As I've mentioned before, I have chronic hypoglycemia, so even after a proper breakfast, I'm starting at a level just barely near normal, so it's critical that I fuel early and often. I've experienced big glucose drops twice during races - one immediately after, and once during - and it's truly awful: I never want that to happen again. I down a chocolate milk within 15-20 minutes after finishing a long run, too: that helps get my blood sugar back up, and keeps it up until I can get real food in me.


----------



## steph0808

Training - I just discussed my training, but it's going decent. It's cold and snowy here now, so I have pretty much given up on any speedwork because I don't want to slip and fall.  I'm not running for time at Disney, so I'm not too worried about it. 

My resting HR finally went back down last week after being high for 3-ish weeks following my marathon. It's back up again this week - I think I'm stressed with getting everything done in time for the holidays!!


----------



## FawnJD

PrincessV said:


> *FUELING talk...*
> 
> 
> I suffer from chronic hypoglycemia (low blood-sugar) and this screams low blood-sugar to me. And it's exactly what I do immediately after - and sometimes during - really long runs to get my glucose back somewhere above the danger line. I do fuel through the entire run but it drops a lot in the last miles of 18-26 milers.



I essentially felt like I had the absolute worst hangover of my life--shaky, dizzy, and sick to the point of nearly dry heaving.  Does that sound right? It's certainly not something I ever want to experience again!


----------



## PrincessV

FawnJD said:


> I essentially felt like I had the absolute worst hangover of my life--shaky, dizzy, and sick to the point of nearly dry heaving.  Does that sound right? It's certainly not something I ever want to experience again!


Yep, you've summed it up perfectly! Mind fog, too? Oddly emotional for no apparent reason? Heart racing? Good times lol! Ugh.


----------



## rdelar01

Unlimited N2O said:


> My buddy is running in the 2020 Marathon. As a spectator, is there anything I am missing if I do not accompany him to the starting line? I will meeting him at the finish line by Epcot



Unless your buddy sticks to the left side, wears a unique/bright shirt and you have a good zoom on the camera, you will probably miss him in the starting crowd/herd.  Better to see him near the TTC or on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom, although with the earlier start, you need to check if they will allow spectators into the MK without a ticket...they did last year for the half. 

It helps to share your location on a mapping app so you know when/where to look 

This pic is taken from spectator area right after the start....



This one is from the TTC:


This is from the monorail:


----------



## michigandergirl

Jason Bryer said:


> Has anyone used oranges?



One of our local races hands out oranges and while they do taste wonderful, I can't seem to eat them without making a mess. My hands get so sticky and I hate that feeling!! This year I decided to come to a full stop to eat the oranges, but I still ended up a sticky mess.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> Has anyone used oranges? Not sure how good they are. I just did NYC and I saw them being handed out early and passed. Suddenly around mile 18 I started craving them like crazy, I finally encountered someone handing them out around mile 22 and I felt like I was given magic juice. Would be a pain to carry myself I think.



I like them, but not as a primary fuel source.  More a supplement.  In my last 50 miler, I switched exclusively to Tailwind for fuel after about 15 miles.  The other solid foods just weren't appealing to me.  But at each aid station I would eat an orange quarter and half a banana to give me something a little more solid than the Tailwind.  That combination worked very well.  I found the bright citrus taste to be refreshing.


----------



## Jason Bryer

michigandergirl said:


> One of our local races hands out oranges and while they do taste wonderful, I can't seem to eat them without making a mess. My hands get so sticky and I hate that feeling!! This year I decided to come to a full stop to eat the oranges, but I still ended up a sticky mess.



I agree about the stickiness. I took water at the next station to try to wash it off. But did they ever hit the spot!

Another recommendation is to keep in mind the options that are available. Although I generally agree with the advice of "don't try anything new on race day," things went off the rails during my first marathon. I could not stand anything solid, including my gels (that worked great for all of my long training runs). Somewhere in the looooong stretch between GF and AK I remembered someone from this board's recommendation of walking each station, taking some Poweraid followed by water. Though I never did this during training, it got me through my gastro issues for the second half of the marathon. For me, just knowing options for when my body tells me I need to do something different really helped. I always study what will be available on the course.


----------



## drew808

FawnJD said:


> I essentially felt like I had the absolute worst hangover of my life--shaky, dizzy, and sick to the point of nearly dry heaving.  Does that sound right? It's certainly not something I ever want to experience again!


Yup, same thing happens to me especially about 10-20 mins after I finish a long run (apparently that's a thing according to my pre-diabetic dad's cardiac rehab people who take his blood sugar when he's done his PT session and won't let him leave without eating something if it's below 100 because it'll keep dropping...fast.) Good call on the sugary drink, that's what buys me time to get some actual food in me.


----------



## IamTrike

DopeyBadger said:


> The known variables are the run duration, walk duration, and average pace.  The unknowns are the run speed and walking speed.  So I used several different walking speeds as inputs to generate the possible run speeds being used.  Most people walk around a 16-17 min/mile.  But I know people who walk faster and slower.  I personally walk at a 19-20 min/mile pace normally.
> 
> View attachment 456139
> 
> If the walking pace ranges from a 12 min/mile to a 20 min/mile, then the run pace ranges from a 7:40-8:00 min/mile for the 3:40 M and 7:54-8:20 min/mile for the 3:50 M.
> 
> 3:40 M race pace equivalency
> View attachment 456138
> 
> So for a 3:40 M runner, a 7:40-8:00 min/mile is roughly 10k to HM pace for 3 min with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 620m (0.385 miles) intervals at 10k to HM pace.
> 
> 3:50 M race pace equivalency
> View attachment 456137
> 
> So for a 3:50 M runner, a 7:54-8:20 min/mile is roughly 8k to 11 mile race pace for 2.5 min with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 500m (0.31 miles) intervals at 8k to 11 mile pace.
> 
> The difference between the two is that the 3:50 runner will have to run slightly faster relative to their own fitness level for a slightly shorter time.  If a 3:50 M runner tried to do the 3:40 M pace group, then they would be doing roughly 5k-10k pace for those intervals instead of 10k-HM pace.
> 
> Interval distance wise the 3:40 is close to 1.5 miles after 4 sets (1.542 miles) and 3:50 is close to 1.5 miles after 5 sets (1.552 miles).  So you might consider trying to do an every other type training run to see which methodology you feel most comfortable with.  Do 1.5 miles at 8:24 pace, and then 1.5 miles at run/walk, and then 1.5 miles at 8:24 pace, and then 1.5 miles at run/walk.  See how they feel differently and whether one feels more sustainable.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456142
> 
> If the walking pace ranges from a 12 min/mile to a 20 min/mile, then the run pace ranges from a 8:52-9:50 min/mile for the 4:30 M.
> 
> 4:30 M race pace equivalency
> View attachment 456136
> 
> So for a 4:30 M runner, a 8:52-9:50 min/mile is roughly 4k to 20k race pace for 90 sec with a 30 second rest.  Or something like 262m (0.163 miles) intervals at 4k to 20k pace.  Because of the shorter ratio vs the 3:40/3:50 groups above, the walking pace actually used by the pacers becomes more important as to what the actual run pace would end up being.  If they walk slower, then it dramatically increases the necessary run pace.
> 
> Six intervals gets you to 0.978 miles.


Thanks for all this.   Based on the info in your other post the pace groups the run intervals are 2:30 and 3:00 minutes.   I can use the same process to figure out the right way to go.   With the slightly shorter run intervals paces are a little faster but I'll still use the 1.5 mile distance to start out.    I think the big unknown to me is what the walk pace will be in those groups.  Depending how brisk or slow it is that can cause things to vary.  I was going to shoot for 15 mm pace walking, but it will be interesting to see what the race day pacers do.


----------



## TCB in FLA

IamTrike said:


> Thanks for all this.   Based on the info in your other post the pace groups the run intervals are 2:30 and 3:00 minutes.   I can use the same process to figure out the right way to go.   With the slightly shorter run intervals paces are a little faster but I'll still use the 1.5 mile distance to start out.    I think the big unknown to me is what the walk pace will be in those groups.  Depending how brisk or slow it is that can cause things to vary.  I was going to shoot for 15 mm pace walking, but it will be interesting to see what the race day pacers do.


I’ve run with several  of the RD pace groups for at least 5-6 miles to keep me grounded at the beginning of the race, and the walking pace is always on the faster side. I did some personalized training plans with Chris Twiggs, the head Galloway coach, and he confirmed that brisk is the goal for the pacers. He’s a great guy and is often at the Galloway booth at the expo if you have specific questions.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD: This is the first time I’ve ever really stuck to a training plan and I actually did it! It’s been neat to see how much easier long runs have gotten (first half for me, this has felt miraculous as I never thought I could ) That being said, I run an online retail shop so the training took a hit this week due to cyber weekend workload Def need this weekends run. My husband laughs because now I’m grumpy if I DON’T get to run versus whining “do I have to?” Lol

also side note, anyone need a support group to keep from looking at rise of the resistance spoilers? I’m trying SO HARD not to look for once since it’s so close for us.


----------



## lahobbs4

momandmousefan said:


> also side note, anyone need a support group to keep from looking at rise of the resistance spoilers? I’m trying SO HARD not to look for once since it’s so close for us.



YESSSSS. It's painful to not look!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lahobbs4 said:


> YESSSSS. It's painful to not look!!


I gave in.  No need for the support group for me.


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Regarding fueling during the race: Last month during the Vegas Rock & Roll marathon they gave out diced, warm, buttery baked potatoes in little cups. I had four of them and it was the best fuel I ever had! 
It was even better than Germany beer at mile 25.4. 
Far removed from my first marathon in which I took in NO FUEL WHATSOEVER!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding fueling during the race: Last month during the Vegas Rock & Roll marathon they gave out diced, warm, buttery baked potatoes in little cups. I had four of them and it was the best fuel I ever had!
> It was even better than Germany beer at mile 25.4.
> Far removed from my first marathon in which I took in NO FUEL WHATSOEVER!


Yes to the potatoes!  I ran the Vegas Rock n Roll half and was shocked when I was offered hot potatoes at one of the latest fueling stops.  I couldn't believe how much they hit the spot.  My sister-in-law said her husband often takes baggies of cold mashed potatoes on day long bike rides.  Who knew!


----------



## StarGirl11

That moment when you have to tell your trainer that your probably going to have to skip running on Tuesday in less then two weeks time...

If the madness around ROTR holds good chance I’m going to be dragging me and my friends butt out of bed around 4 am. We’re doing the Christmas Party so we won’t get back into our hotel until 1.There is no way I can do a run on a 21 hour day. Not even my Dopey days are that long.


----------



## FFigawi

Grumpy_42K said:


> Regarding fueling during the race: Last month during the Vegas Rock & Roll marathon they gave out diced, warm, buttery baked potatoes in little cups. I had four of them and it was the best fuel I ever had!
> It was even better than Germany beer at mile 25.4.
> Far removed from my first marathon in which I took in NO FUEL WHATSOEVER!



Salted potatoes are a staple at nearly every ultra I've ever run. That and chicken noodle soup really hit the spot.


----------



## jmasgat

I've avoided this thread like the plague since Thanksgiving, and now have finally reconciled myself to not coming down in January.   I exhausted all possibilities to find a bib and it exhausted me! I learned a pricy lesson about gambling on race registration, as I am out airfare and one night room ressie (which is technically refundable but in reality, ???)

Hope that all have great races. Now can anyone tell me how to hide a thread?


----------



## TeeterTots

I met a lady at MCM who fuels with instant mashed potatoes!  I need to look into the salty snacks! I’m not much of a sweet tooth! 

training is going well here! Ran a 10 miler today as a training run. First Dopey, here I come!


----------



## rdiver

Training has been going good for the most part. Was supposed to do 15 miles last week, but cut it at 9 due to knee pain. I think as I’ve been ramping up the milage, a knee injury from 10 years ago when I hit a tree snowboarding has reared its head.

Today went out with food and water for a long run, but was willing to stop when necessary. Almost stopped at the half mile mark as the pain started right away. Once it loosened up, the pain all but went away. Able to hit 15 miles and felt good the entire run.


----------



## John VN

Grumpy_42K said:


> ..............Last month during the Vegas Rock & Roll marathon they gave out diced, warm, buttery baked potatoes in little cups. I had four of them and it was the best fuel I ever had!..............





disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Yes to the potatoes!  I ran the Vegas Rock n Roll half and was shocked when I was offered hot potatoes at one of the latest fueling stops.  I couldn't believe how much they hit the spot.  My sister-in-law said her husband often takes baggies of cold mashed potatoes on day long bike rides.  Who knew!





FFigawi said:


> Salted potatoes are a staple at nearly every ultra I've ever run. That and *chicken noodle soup really hit the spot.*





TeeterTots said:


> I met a lady at MCM who fuels with instant mashed potatoes!.................



Too late now but maybe a side of McD Fries with my M&M McFlurry and double/double Espresso would have really stoked the furnace and got me hopping at mile 15.5.  

p.s. --*best chicken soup is Ironman's for us slow marathoners*


----------



## momandmousefan

Apparently reading this thread after a run was a bad idea. Now I’m DOUBLY hungry.


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> Too late now but maybe a side of McD Fries with my M&M McFlurry and double/double Espresso would have really stoked the furnace and got me hopping at mile 15.5.
> 
> p.s. --*best chicken soup is Ironman's for us slow marathoners*



I got through my Ironman run on potato chips, flat Coke, and small Dixie cups of soup.


----------



## wdwjoe13

Training for Dopey gets harder as the years past.  This is my first marathon in my 40s and we welcomed a little girl last month.  This has both helped and hindered my training.  I don't have as set of a schedule as past years, but my paternity leave has made finding extra time easier.  I did a solid training simulation (5/6/9/19) a few weeks ago, but it wore me out pretty good.  We've actually had some good weather, so I took advantage of a 50 degree day to do an impromptu 20 miler last weekend.  Going to try to hit 22 miles tomorrow am.  Then one more long run in two weeks.  

I too am avoiding ROTR as much as possible.  Trying to invest my time on thinking through what the new course may be.  One month to go, which will bring the search for course maps, bib numbers, corrals, and weather.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 30 flipping days from the start of Marathon Weekend!!

For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know ... why do you run? What motivates you? And why did you choose the particular race(s) you plan to run next month?

Running for me started 10 years ago as a health thing. I was overweight and I wanted to set a good example for my young daughters. There was a lot of stopping and starting in the ensuing years, but I'm happy to say it's become a consistent part of my life. As I get older, I appreciate that running helps me continue to manage my health.

I have also found that running gives me confidence. I feel good about myself after a long run or completing a race. I participated in all sorts of sports growing up, but was never what I would consider an "athlete." Running makes me feel like an athlete and while there are more important things - like being a father - feeling like an athlete is a nice addition to that.

I initially signed up for Goofy because I knew I wanted to do the full and didn't want to travel to WDW for one race. It being an anniversary year made adding the half an easy decision. I added the 10K later since it worked with my schedule and I'm one of those weirdos that wants the Oswald medal.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I started running as a teenager for sports and also with a probably pretty unhealthy obsession with weight control. I still run today mostly as an antidepressant/anti-anxiety measure. Being sidelined with an injury the past few weeks shows me how much I really need it!   
I signed up for Goofy to prevent me from stressing/obsessing over trying to get a PR in the marathon while we are on a Disney vacation! Just covering this new 2-day distance should be enough of an accomplishment. I trained hard for a sub-1 hr 10k at Star Wars and, of course, it was much hotter/more humid in FL than where I was training in PA. I still managed to squeak out a sub-1 hr by 10 seconds. Afterward DH asked, "So, there was about a 10 second difference between you being in a good mood and you being in a bad mood the rest of this weekend, huh?" And the answer was yes. Now that I'm injured, simply reminding myself that all I wanted to do was finish has been a sanity saver.


----------



## rteetz

I run because of Disney really. If I didn’t I probably would just work our generally at school or something. I certainly wouldn’t run as much as o do. RunDisney is what got me into this. I never expected to be a runner as I didn’t really like it in high school.


----------



## aalvis

I hated running when I was younger.  I never ever thought I would do any sort of race (I thought those people were crazy).  When I heard about RunDisney it seemed like a great excuse to go to WDW.  I thought I could walk a race...turns out I can't walk that fast for a sustained amount of time.  So, I became an interval runner.  I felt a huge and concrete sense of accomplishment when I finished my first half.  That is a big part of why I decided to push myself to do my first full.  

When I first heard about Dopey, I thought those people were totally and completely insane.  Now it seems like a good next goal!


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know ... why do you run? What motivates you? And why did you choose the particular race(s) you plan to run next month?


Much like some of you, I started running for the first time in my life (I was 38 at the time...) because of runDisney. I had heard that runDisney races were fun and I had my eye on Wine & Dine. I was an avid walker but knew I couldn’t complete 13.1 miles under 15 min/mile by walking alone. So, that’s when I started running with a goal of half and half for race night (1:1 min intervals).

When I signed up for my first marathon weekend last year, I knew I wanted to run one short distance race plus the marathon. So, I registered for the Best Pals Challenge (5k and Full). The 5k was in memory of my Best Pal that I lost in 2017. Then...runDisney dropped Pluto and stuck me with Oswald. It was devastating! So, this year I decided to pick my short distance race on course, not character. So I picked the 10k and Full (Couples Challenge). Once again...runDisney stuck me with Oswald! So, I later added on the Pluto themed 5k. Now I am running everything but the half (because I have no interest in running that course and greatly value the rest day before the marathon!)


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD: I run mostly for health reasons and to help handle anxiety issues. I ran 5Ks for a long time and thought anything longer was crazy. I ran my first marathon at 40, and I about to complete my fourth marathon!

I have done two Disney marathons and after seeing Dopeys the first year, I knew I had to try. This is my year. The upshot is I getting (maybe got) my wife back into running. She did the San Francisco Marathon in 2011. She is doing the 10k and half next month. My oldest just joined cross country this year, and we did a 5k last night as a family.


----------



## TCB in FLA

SAFD: I started running in high school to keep my weight down (oh, if I was only as “fat” today as I was then!) because it was cheap, quick and required not much more than a cute pair of Nikes and some headphones. Kept it up through my 20s, 30s and now 40s. 20+ years ago, I worked for a health and fitness magazine in San Antonio and while volunteering at the SA Marathon, I decided it would take “marching bands and Mickey Mouse” to make me run a marathon. I kept saying that all the way to signing up more my first RD marathon 6 years ago.

I’ve never been particularly fast and am usually dealing with some type of knee issue, but I plug away. Running has given me great friendships with some amazing people, and we’ve used thousands of miles as therapy sessions. It has also given me an excuse to get out of town on racecations, including my beloved Disney.


----------



## rdiver

SAFD: Our niece was born in November 2017. Looking at the photos with her, we knew we’ve put on weight, but didn’t realize how much. In early 2018 we decided we wanted to go on a true vacation and also to lose weight. We both loved Disney growing up, so what better way than to do a run at Disney!

So we signed up for the 2018 Wine and Dine Challenge and started training. I lost about 30 lbs between March and December 2018.

Once we got back from W&D, we decided to sign up for the full marathon for 2020 to keep us motivated. This trip has delved into not only a marathon, but a full on family vacation on both my side of the family and my wife’s. So this will be my niece and nephews first time to Disney World.

Excited that in exactly a month we will be at the expo!


----------



## Neon Cactus

I also started running solely because of Run Disney.  I'd never run outside of gym classes until the Disneyland 5k in 1995 and I wanted to run through the park, so I signed up.  That's the first I'd heard of the Disney marathon and I wanted to do that and run through all of the Disney World parks but didn't think I could do a marathon, so it sat in the back of my mind for a couple of decades until I finally decided to do it.  And I was in the "this will be my only marathon" group, but the whole experience, the people I've met and the Disney medals have kept me going.  Now I have a growing list of places I want to run.


----------



## gtitan21

So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?


----------



## Tennesotans

SAFD: I started running in college. I never ran "long" and I never raced. It wasn't until my mid 40s that my brother challenged me to run the Disney Half Marathon. I crashed and burned, but completed the course. I'm signed up for the Goofy because the Mickey sold out 

Reasons to run:
-- mood modification
-- I like having a new sense of competency late in life (accomplishing things I never thought I could do)
-- I like be part of the running community
-- I find new ways to challenge myself even as I get older


----------



## Tennesotans

gtitan21 said:


> ...I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes... Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?



Assuming you can run a 41 minute 5k, your "back of the envelope" time estimate is 3:15:00. That's a long time to run without any carbs. You might consider seeing how you handle powerade (me no likee). You could do a training run and take 8 ounces in every 30 minutes and see "what comes up!" If your results are good with powerade, then you could rely on what Disney is providing #problemSolved

If its not a pleasant experience, time to consider some other form of carbs.


----------



## StarGirl11

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?



Are you doing Dopey? honestly I forgot.

If you are fuel is important well before you hit the long legs. You need to be looking at upping stuff starting a few days out. Usually once I hit two to three days from a marathon I stop concentrating on my calorie count. Leave MFP and start making sure I am getting a decent amount of carbs in. For Dopey this kicks in when I arrive on Tuesday. 

Yes fuel is important for the half. You can’t really come back from a deficit once it starts. Especially if your doing multi races.You need to be on top of it from go.

I’m not saying go hog wild. Too far off track can be just as bad. But make sure your fueling well beforehand.

I’m always said better to eat a bit too much then too little. Because the later can and will bite you more then the former.


----------



## gtitan21

Tennesotans said:


> Assuming you can run a 41 minute 5k, your "back of the envelope" time estimate is 3:15:00. That's a long time to run without any carbs. You might consider seeing how you handle powerade (me no likee). You could do a training run and take 8 ounces in every 30 minutes and see "what comes up!" If your results are good with powerade, then you could rely on what Disney is providing #problemSolved
> 
> If its not a pleasant experience, time to consider some other form of carbs.



I have a string stomach and i don't feel like anything i consume would have a negative effect on me. Powerade is fine as i've chugged it during sports before inbetween sprints with no issues.


----------



## gtitan21

StarGirl11 said:


> Are you doing Dopey? honestly I forgot.
> 
> If you are fuel is important well before you hit the long legs. You need to be looking at upping stuff starting a few days out. Usually once I hit two to three days from a marathon I stop concentrating on my calorie count. Leave MFP and start making sure I am getting a decent amount of carbs in. For Dopey this kicks in when I arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> Yes fuel is important for the half. You can’t really come back from a deficit once it starts. Especially if your doing multi races.You need to be on top of it from go.
> 
> I’m not saying go hog wild. Too far off track can be just as bad. But make sure your fueling well beforehand.
> 
> I’m always said better to eat a bit too much then too little. Because the later can and will bite you more then the former.



I'm only doing the half, but will be walking all day at the park the day before.


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD: I started running when I accompanied my wife and one of her friends to walk the Austin half in 2013.  Zero running experience for me although my wife had run several marathons.  I had a good time but felt it was a bit slow.  Trained for a year and ran the race in 2014.  Decided I would like a bigger challenge and since my wife had a great time running the 2001 WDW marathon, we would try the 2015 Goofy.  That weekend did not go well, as I broke my hip (femoral neck stress fracture).  Decided to come back stronger next year and attempt Dopey.  Quit smoking in June 2015 and finished my first marathon at the QuadCities in September.  Finished my first Dopey in 2016.

I now do runDisney races for fun.  It is something I can do together with my wife, as she is not interested in a lot of the races I now run.

Why I run has certainly changed over my very brief time running.  I have put on 10 lbs since i started running but my body comp is quite different.  I like the challenges that running has given me and my current goal is to run a 100 miler that I feel like a did well.  I do not find my current job very challenging or interesting, so that may be a part of it.  I like the freedom of being able to be just about anywhere and as long as I have shoes and running vest, I can head out on a 20-30 mile adventure.


----------



## StarGirl11

gtitan21 said:


> I'm only doing the half, but will be walking all day at the park the day before.



Okay so then make sure your eating. Deficit going in won’t be too bad but you will still be burning calories with the multiple miles around the park.

And as said definitely make sure you eat during the half. You’ll have a much better time. Start finding what fuel works for you now before race day


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?


Fuel is definitely a big deal for a half, especially if you know you’ll be out there for a good while. Even if you normally have a strong stomach, a race can change that. Make sure to practice with different fuels during your long runs, so you know what works for you, and also what tastes good to you when you’ve been running. Please ask for any pointers/assistance you need—you’ve got plenty of people here who are happy to help. Disney is a wonderful place to run, and I know you’ll have a great time!


----------



## lhermiston

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?



What’s been your longest run so far and did you use any fuel during it?

Virtually every aspect of aspect of running is deeply personal and what works for one person may not work for someone else (just bring up bananas around these parts and watch the melee).

There are less than 5 weeks to go and depending on your plan, you might only have one long run left. I would recommend heading to your local running store, checking out fuel options and try them out. My recollection is rD has sports beans on the course, so that may be a good starting point.

One rule we almost all adhere to is “nothing new on race day.” It’s solid advice.

Good luck with your training. There is a lot of great info on this thread - some of it scientific, some anecdotal - ask whatever questions pop up.


----------



## RunDopey

gtitan21 said:


> I'm only doing the half, but will be walking all day at the park the day before.



The advice I have heard most often is to target about 200 calories per hour of activity.  How you get those calories is a matter of what works for you and what you like.  I believe the half marathons usually have one 'fuel' station on the course and I believe they are Sport Beans.  If you eat before the race, you will have that buffer to hold you over during the start of the race but some people cannot eat before a race.  I usually consume about 200 calories during a half but running on a deficit does not work for everyone.  If it is hot < 80 degrees, I would suggest consideration to electrolytes also but I guess that is not super likely in January.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD: I always enjoyed being active (dancing, taught aerobics and mat Pilates classes on occasion), but I hated running.  Once I had my second baby in 2008, I decided to give it a try. #1 I wanted to lose the 60+ lbs. I put on, and #2 My sister-in-law ran a half marathon and it looked like so much fun!  I followed a couch to 5K program and other than having my third baby (I always get super sick while pregnant and then C-sections take a while to recover from), I haven't taken any significant time off of running.  I am not fast at all.  I enjoy using the Galloway run/walk method.  For me the joy is in how much better running makes me feel (and like some of you, I use running as a tool in managing my depression and anxiety).  The fact that I can merge my love of running with my love of Disney is spectacular, and I really really hope they don't ever do away with runDisney!



gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?


Good luck finding what works best for you!  My stomach is pretty finicky, so I cannot handle sports drinks of any kind.  I like water and sports beans (I eat a few beans every 35/40 minutes).


----------



## LdyStormy76

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?



My 5k time is 45 minutes, and I was able to finish since I had made sure to have a lot distance training at that pace.  I would not plan on stopping and standing in line for character photos, but a quick pause to snap a photo will be fine.

Others have mentioned fueling already so I will add one suggestion,  if you have a running store/REI/sporting goods store near you go buy a packet of the multi flavor Jelly Belly sport beans and give them a try.  This is typically the fuel at the one food stop during the half, and you can get a small sample bag at the expo to  consume earlier in the course.  The reason I suggest trying them ahead of time is that Jelly Belly loving DH couldn’t handle eating the mash of flavors in our kitchen.


----------



## Baloo in MI

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?



So I am no expert, and everyone is different.  But first a 40 minute 5k (or a 41 minute 5k) is a 5k!  So many people can not walk 3 miles let alone run it!  So, know that if you are training then you will be ready for your Half, don’t worry about pace too much.  13.1 miles will take some time so you do need to think about fueling.  You will get your electrolytes from the Powerade served at the aid stations.  If you are walking the parks the day before stay hydrated, that will help.   When considering energy you might want to consider one of the many calorie/energy sources sold in running/sports shops.  If you ask around you will get tons of advice on which is best.  I would suggest trying a few different items during training runs.  Look for things that taste good to you (and would taste good when you are hot or cold and tired.  Then you need to think about how many calories you want to take in during the race.  I am a big guy and I shoot for about 100-150 calories an hour.  There are tons of options out there but I am a fan of Shot Bloks and Skittles (I usually save these for late in the run as something to look forward to and as a boost).  Sorry this is so long.  Good luck in the Half!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I started running in elementary school.  My family were track runners so I ran on age group track teams and then school cross-country and track teams through college.  I was actually a fairly good runner, but more of a mid sprinter 200m, 400m and 800m.  Once I was out of school there is not much call for sprinters...    Sadly I kind of sat on my laurels for many years (and those laurels grew...).  In my 30’s I got into adventure racing and realized I needed much better cardio and started running.  From then on I ran on and off but never committed.  When I was 44 I decided I wanted to run a marathon.  I set my sights on the WDW Marathon in 2015.  I have been running since, short an injury.  

I run because it reconnected me to feelings of challenge and purpose.  I have had to let go of ego, I am a slower runner.  I have to admit for a long time this was hard for me to accept.  I wanted to go out and excel.  I have decided that excel just means something different now.  To excel is to challenge myself, to push through the tough times and to be present in the moment.  Since the injury I am so grateful to be able to run again, I pretty much lost a year.  I am running Dopey this year, these will be my first real races since the 2018 Dopey and I am excited to see if I can do this again.  I will be way slower, but I think way more appreciative!


----------



## steph0808

I ran a year of track in high school (mid-distance- 400 and 800m), followed by some 2-ish mile runs on the treadmill while in college. Every year, I said I was going to run a 5k. In 2012, I finally completed Couch to 5k, except I did a 10k first.  Then I was hooked. I found the Disney Marathon, I glommed onto my local running club, and I was off! 

I run for a variety of reasons - 1. To eat all the food (which, you know, isn't a great idea and running doesn't actually burn that many calories!). 2. For health benefits. 3. For me time.  I don't listen to anything when I run outside (I do watch TV or listen to an audiobook when on the treadmill), and it allows my brain to just chill out for a while. And while I love my kids to the moon and back, the constant yabbering of a 3 yo and 5yo can wear you down. I'm always doing something for someone else when I'm at home, I like to run to remember that I am still me.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 30 flipping days from the start of Marathon Weekend!!
> 
> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know ... why do you run? What motivates you? And why did you choose the particular race(s) you plan to run next month?



I run for several reasons. One, it gives me the opportunity to travel around the world for races to see cities from a point of view that most people never get. Two, I like to challenge myself and running is kind of a requirement for completing marathons, ultras, and long distance triathlons. Three, and really the best reason, is that burning calories while running allows me to replenish them with pizza and booze.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I always liked different sports and tried them as people invited me to: “We need a player for lunch hockey, want to join?” Me: “I don’t really know how to skate but sure!” And I played for 10 years. Formal running was not different. I had joined a gym a few years back with a trainer so that I would stay motivated to go. One day a coworker asked if, since I was in good shape, I would accept to do a C25k. That summer, running was often a warmup for the rest of my training program. The next spring, my running buddy was injured and I asked if I could get a trainer/coach specialized in running. I registered and trained for my first 10k, discovered runDisney and ran the Wine and Dine Two Course Challenge.

I specifically remember saying that I did not understand why would anyone want to run more than a 10k in their life. Now, I really get it. I enjoy being in my bubble in motion sort of speak. Seeing different scenery while discussing in my head while my feet and body move in cadence. That equilibrium is achieved only after a few km. I dropped the gym though because running is so flexible: Change, lace shoes and out of the door.

I do like to race for different reasons: The excitement of a formal event, the vibe of the running community, the measured achievement and the bling. If the event can be a full weekend with combined races giving extra bling, even better!


----------



## Dopey 2020

SAFD: I ran one year of track in high school and decided running wasn’t for me. For nearly 30 years after that I thought why would anyone run? I have had a physical job outside for my entire career and multiple activities outside of work so luckily I’ve been in good shape all that time but had to hit the couch for close to a year after a couple of shoulder surgeries. While I couldn’t do anything I started walking to stay in shape and then read about the Castaway Cay 5K while looking at activities for a cruise we were taking. That was it, runDisney got its hook in me and I signed up for the princess and star wars 5K races the next year. Looking for a challenge I figured I try this running thing again and did a 10K, then a challenge, then another, we can all see where this is going...

After a couple of years I noticed that I really felt great running and I had lost 20 lbs that I didn’t even know I had, I didn’t need to but wow, I feel better without them. 
Now I run for the Disney bling and want it all, as well as to challenge myself. I think I can BQ someday in the future, I won’t be upset if I don’t but it’s a goal I never would have imagined a few years ago. 
I’ve been fortunate enough to PR every half I’ve done including the last W&D that should move me to the A corral in the future. Between that and the support of my beautiful wife and the fun that Disney brings, it’s easy to stay motivated.


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD: I was a gymnast and dancer and I would almost cry when we had to run! I seriously hated it.

DH started running when I was pregnant with our first and he dropped SO much weight. It took 9 years of me watching him at races and wishing I could run to actually get out and start it one day. Now, 3.5 years later and ZERO lbs lost (or gained), I'm still in it! I run for the races, but I really enjoy the quiet time alone and it's given me a kick*** resting heart rate


----------



## PrincessV

lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know ... why do you run? What motivates you? And why did you choose the particular race(s) you plan to run next month?


SAFD: I started running around my neighborhood in the mid-80s, when it was a thing and after watching Joan Benoit in the Olympics. I loved the feeling of moving through space under the power of my own body! I was pretty seriously immersed in the ballet for most of my youth, and my ballet mistress warned me not to run because it would "bulk up your thighs," so I avoided running for years, but got the same therapeutic benefits from daily ballet classes, so I didn't really miss it. Same when I played soccer and skied in high school. But exercise slacked off in my 20s and I felt lousy, so I started walking and running regularly for mental and physical fitness and the enjoyment of it. That really hasn't changed in almost 30 years, though I added long distances and races to the mix seven years ago. In the end, I run because I can and it makes me feel good. Boring, but true!

I opted for Dopey 2020 after doing it in 2017 and 2018 and taking 2019 off (I "only" did the 5, 10 and full.) Believe it or not, I missed the Dopey-specific training last year! Not that I couldn't just do the training without the races, but it's nice to have those bragging rights at the end, right? I'm also one to hedge my bets: I figure if I'm signed up for all four races and one of them gets canceled, it won't be a total wash.


----------



## Harlaxton

Assuming the craziness of ROTR remains steady over the next month, anyone else trying to do the math to figure out what times they'd need to run the HM and FM on 1/11 and 1/12 to get into HS right after park opening to somehow work in a turnstile tap and BG reservation before running off to the next destination?


----------



## PrincessV

gtitan21 said:


> So with us being a month out, I feel like i'm going to need a TON of assistance in terms of pointers. I still am unable to do a 5k in under 40 minutes, so there's that, but i also am completely lost as to what i should plan on bringing / carrying during the half marathon. Is "Fuel" that big of a deal for a half, or is that mainly for the full?


You've already gotten lots of excellent replies, but I'll go ahead and add mine to the pile  Fuel really is important for a half unless you're very speedy. Prevailing thought is that one should fuel when running more than an hour, and fuel should be consumed at a rate of around 100-200 calories per hour. So now is the time to start sampling fuel options! Gels, chews, beans, fluids, real food - give some a try and see how they sit for you. rD will hand out fuel late in the half, which is way too late for me as a slower runner (2:50 half PR, but average more like 3:15-3:30 in Disney races), so I always carry my own. 

Other stuff you may want to carry? I carry my own water bottle - I prefer to sip every 1/2 mile rather than drink a whole cup at aid stations. I also carry my phone (which plays music and runs my GPS app), inhaler, driver's license (just seems like a good idea to have ID), car key (I drive to the races), and a $20 bill (in case I want to buy something to eat/drink after the race.)


----------



## rteetz

Harlaxton said:


> Assuming the craziness of ROTR remains steady over the next month, anyone else trying to do the math to figure out what times they'd need to run the HM and FM on 1/11 and 1/12 to get into HS right after park opening to somehow work in a turnstile tap and BG reservation before running off to the next destination?


As of right now you’d need to be at the DHS gates prior to 9AM and that is just to get a boarding group not necessarily a guarantee that you’ll ride. Things should hopefully get better on the coming days. The ride is still struggling.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  Why do I run?  I am certainly an unlikely runner.  As a child, I hated PE and Field Day, especially.  I was shy, and the idea of doing something I was bad at in front of everyone else was just horrifying.  I stayed active, and certainly exercised, but never played team sports, and exercise was a solo thing.  After joining a gym in my early 30s, I enjoyed the weight machines, and the climbing wall, but only walked on the treadmill occasionally.  One day, I decided to try running a little.  At some point, I started running short distances outside, at a local park.  In 2007, DH talked me into doing a 5k.  I couldn't imagine running a race, but I trained for it and finished (he ran with me to encourage me).  The next year, I did the same race.  In 2010, I did that race again.  I still couldn't imagine running anything longer, and didn't have any real interest in competition, or doing anything beyond my solo loops at the park.  That changed in 2012, when DH (there's a theme here!), came home and told me that some of the women at his office were going to run a half marathon at Disney in 2013, and there was a princess theme.  I resisted for a couple of weeks, and then changed my mind (I like to say he confused me with talk of a Disney trip, and medals, and princess costumes.)  I needed a POT, so we signed up for a 10k, and then a 15k "tune up" race.  I ran the Princess Half in 2013, and was back for the Glass Slipper Challenge in 2014.  In between, I did two other half marathons, a 4-mile race, the 15k again, and the Peachtree Road Race, which I'd always watched when growing up, but never thought I would be in that mass of runners.  Obviously, I was hooked.  

Although I still claim to hate running (and sometimes do!), it's a part of my life, and has been very good for me.  I've done 37 half marathons (plus the shortened 2015 W&D), 5 marathons (two at Disney, including my first in 2016), 1 ultra (a 24-hour race), and numerous other races, including trail races, team races (two trail Ragnars and one road).  I've run races in 18 states, DC, and Canada.  In 2019, I've gotten involved in a local race series, which is mostly 5ks.  This year, I've run 21 5ks, one 8k, one 10k, and six half marathons.  My favorite races are, of course, Disney races, but I no longer see running as just a solo thing, and I enjoy the races and the opportunities I've had to do them.  Last year, DH and I ran the Disney Marathon together, stopped at most of the character stops and rode EE.  After running MCM, I had had dental surgery, and my training was not where it should have been, but we didn't worry about the time, and just had a blast!  We finished, ready to sign up for the 2020 Marathon and do it again.  This year, DS and his GF are joining us on the trip, and they'll each be running their first half marathon.  We are looking forward to sharing rD with them, and hope other DS will be able to join us in the future.  As for DH and me, we are looking at possibilities for another of my running goals--earning a race medal in another language.


----------



## FawnJD

SAFD: It's amazing to read all of these stories and relate to so many of them; the running community is really incredible. <3

I was a chubby nerd all through elementary school. I wasn't a naturally gifted athlete and engaging in any sort of physical activity in front of other people made me feel awkward and self-conscious about my body and lack of skill, so I avoided it the best I could. To me, "athletics" was strongly associated with failure and being mocked by others.

I went to an academically accelerated high school, but we were required to take PE every year and in order to pass PE, those of us that were physically able to do so were required to complete a 5K. There was no time limit to how long you could take to complete it, but it had to be done. I actually sobbed when I found out that was a requirement because it sounded like hell and I knew I'd never be able to do it. The PE coaches essentially walked us through a 5K training program over the course of the year, and by the end of my first year, I was running 9 minute miles. I gained such confidence in my ability to set a fitness goal and achieve it. By the time I graduated, I was completing the 5K in under 24 minutes and I continued to run short distances after leaving high school.

My first marathon was a Disney marathon, mostly chosen because I could "hide out" under the guise of "having fun" and I wouldn't have to apologize to anyone for a "bad" time. That was my first experience running a "big" race and being with so many other people and feeling support from total strangers was really emotional for me. Even though life events would keep me from racing again for a while, I knew it was something I eventually wanted to come back to.

About a decade ago, I spent two years being incredibly sick and unable to get a diagnosis. I was finally diagnosed with Lupus (SLE) and it was a real struggle to get it under control. I spent a lot of time in the hospital and laying on my couch, missing the joy of just being able to move my body. I promised myself that if I ever got well, I would never take it for granted again. After my Lupus went into remission, I started running again, completing two more Disney marathons and a W & D half.  I then took a break from distance running/training because I went to law school while working full time and there are only so many hours in the day! After the birth of my youngest (she's 2.5 now), I had another major lupus flare that sidelined me for a while.

I started running again in February, with my initial focus on being able to complete the 2020 WDW Marathon and a mid-September half-marathon in order to submit a POT. I chose this race because the feeling of finishing out that 26.2 in Epcot, one of my favorite places in the world, is always enough to motivate me through tough days.

What I love about running in general:
1) It keeps my depression/anxiety at manageable levels
2) Consistently moving my body and my joints really helps with my autoimmune disorder
3) I feel pretty ordinary in most of my life--pushing myself to be a little better every week makes me feel extraordinary
4) It keeps me honest--I can write down whatever I want in my log book, or tell everyone I'm out there sprinting through 5Ks, but my body and my pace on race day won't lie. Becoming a better runner has given me a greater appreciation of integrity and drive to do my personal best
5) It keeps me connected to my community. I love waving to my neighbors as I run, seeing the various holiday decorations getting put up, looking at the chalk drawings that kids make on the sidewalks, etc.
6) My calves look awesome. lol


Wow.  That was long.  Sorry!


----------



## AJruns

sorry I don’t know how to do this without replying 

hi, looking for some marathon advice... while firstly acknowledging that I am an idiot and this problem is my fault, I'm wondering if anyone has advice about corral placement. I just realized I forgot to submit my proof of time by the deadline and will be placed in the last corral. I'm not a fast runner, but the main reason I succeeded in last year's race was that I was placed properly and never had to weave around anyone. Do you think I have any options? Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

AJruns said:


> sorry I don’t know how to do this without replying
> 
> hi, looking for some marathon advice... while firstly acknowledging that I am an idiot and this problem is my fault, I'm wondering if anyone has advice about corral placement. I just realized I forgot to submit my proof of time by the deadline and will be placed in the last corral. I'm not a fast runner, but the main reason I succeeded in last year's race was that I was placed properly and never had to weave around anyone. Do you think I have any options? Thanks!



What's your goal for the marathon (characters, time, rides, etc.)?  What would your POT have been if you had not forgotten to submit?


----------



## AJruns

DopeyBadger said:


> What's your goal for the marathon (characters, time, rides, etc.)?  What would your POT have been if you had not forgotten to submit?


 
My biggest goal is not to stop running... last year I did it in 4:22 so I was hoping for that or a minute or two faster- time is less important to me than just being able to consistently run (my knees act up starting and stopping or changing angles sharply). I would honestly buy another bib right now just to be able to submit a time, but it looks totally sold out,


----------



## DopeyBadger

AJruns said:


> My biggest goal is not to stop running... last year I did it in 4:22 so I was hoping for that or a minute or two faster- time is less important to me than just being able to consistently run (my knees act up starting and stopping or changing angles sharply). I would honestly buy another bib right now just to be able to submit a time, but it looks totally sold out,



Step 1) See if they can change your corral assignment at the expo.
Step 2) If they can't change it, know that in 2018 runners were able to run sub-4:22 when starting in the last corral.
Step 3) Determine how and when you can best run a sub-4:22 when starting in the last corral.

1) So the first thing I'd suggest doing is going to Runner's Relations at the Expo.  Pick up your bib first and then go there with a print-out of the 2019 Disney Marathon results showing you ran a 4:22.  Additionally, you could even take a picture of you in the bib with (just as extra level, yea this was me).  Go there knowing there is a less than 1% chance they'll be able to help change your corral, but even that is worth a little of your time to at least try.  If you go anytime other than Wednesday morning, then I'd venture to guess the line will be shorter and less stressful for everyone involved.  Go with a smile and admittance that this was your error.  In almost all cases, they probably won't be able to change the corral assignment.  But it's worth a shot.  Maybe even try for the fastest non-POT corral (F) instead of where you were supposed to be seeded if you had remembered to submit.

2) But in the most likely event that you can't change corrals at the expo, then the following information should somewhat help you mentally.

Here is a tableau of the 2018 Disney Marathon results (link).

In this graphic below I've sub-selected only those who were assigned Corral H.



The yellow line represents the 4:30 marathon.  If you pay attention to the far right last three columns you can see those are the runners that were assigned and started in Corral H.  So you can see there were lots of runners who were able to run a 4:30 marathon or better starting from the last corral.  So at a minimum, that's the good news to show that running a sub-4:22 marathon from the last corral is completely feasible.  And those runners weren't all at the front of Corral H either as evidenced by the three columns in H representing the three mini-waves.

Here's a numerical representation of the same information:



Again sub-selected for only those were assigned Corral H.  This one does include some runners that were assigned but did not start in Corral H.

So based on these two graphics, I would say running a sub-4:22 marathon is feasible from Corral H.

3) So lastly is determining how to run a sub-4:22 M from Corral H.  I picked the first 4 runners I could find that started in Corral H who ran about a 4:22 M.



The green is their split at the timing mat, and the blue is the pace.  Just from these four runners, I can already tell that for the most part you _could_ have run your pace roughly from the start.  There's a big caveat to this, and that is that the course has changed in 2020.  We haven't seen it officially yet, but it appears we'll be running through EPCOT in some shape or form to start the marathon.  EPCOT is likely to be more congested than the open roads heading towards MK would have been.  So I think that's where studying the new course will be important.  Learning where the course is likely to congest, and where it is likely to open up.  When we're not in the theme parks or outside GF/Poly you should have more opportunities to pass freely.  But I think the EPCOT start is going to take some patience to allow the field to thin out naturally.  But it'll be interesting to see the real course and how they might combat this potential congestion.

I anticipate that this is going to be a smaller race than in year's past.  I don't know that for sure and we should learn next week when waivers/corrals/guides come out.  With that means a smaller gun time to balloon lady time.  So that means you're likely to start closer to your POT corral than in year's past.  That means if you run at a rate similar to your normal pace, you're likely to pass many of the other runners from corrals sooner than you would have otherwise.  So the EPCOT theme park loop not withstanding, it means you're more likely to be in a good position come the exit of EPCOT to make some passes freely that enables you to get with people more like your own goal pacing.

I think ultimately, the best advice I can give you is to be patient and courteous.  The above information should help show that it's possible to run a sub-4:22 marathon if you're unable to change corrals.  The splits of these runners were not unlike many marathon runners being slow starters, too fast starters, and evenly paced.  Given the possible smaller field this year, it may mean the time spent on the roads may be even more open than in the past allowing more opportunity to pass.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AJruns

Thank you SO much- that is SO helpful. I’m going to try all those things- including studying all of these graphics some more. Thank you!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: So I am not the runner (as you might know) but rather my daughter is. I did some 5ks/10ks before my daughter was born but then just months after she was born I was diagnosed with Cancer in my lung (not to be confused with Lung Cancer). After removing one of my lungs and undergoing treatment to say breathing became difficult is an understatement. My lung doc told me I'd never be a runner or well a long distance runner at least. Not a huge disappointment to me as it wasn't that big part of my life. Fast forward a year and my mom dies of lung cancer.  Naturally I wanted my daughter to be as healthy can confident as can be....fast forward a few more years and I enroll her in Girls on the Run in her fourth grade year. The program works on self esteem, confidence boosting while training to run a 5k. 

Her face at the end of that first 5k is priceless to me. It was so beautiful and radiant I didn't think to take a picture. It was then I knew running was her "thing" -- long before she did. So we kept up the Girls on the Run program. 

Several seasons later the Girls on the Run LA CEO challenges her to try running a 10k now that she was finally old enough. She takes her up on it and the CEO ended up running it with her. It was then that my daughter started pushing her running distances further and further. 

We've used Run Disney events as her motivator to train for longer distances. Her first half, her first 10k/half challenge, and for the last Disneyland Avengers weekend she ran the 5k, 10k, and half. It was after that she said she wanted to try a marathon. So she did LA in 2018 and then again in 2019. She asked to run Dopey as her high school graduation present because she'd finally be 18 and could run it. 

She's run cross country in high school and now college but to be honest she's not that into it as a competition. She just loves the way running makes her feel. Some times she's fast and at times she's slow but she always comes back from a run better prepared to handle life in general. 

Here's a photo of her before her first 5k and at the finish line of this years LA Marathon.


----------



## JulieODC

I started running in 4th-5th grade when a neighbor would host neighborhood track meets around our block, and our school librarian would run cross-country after school. I ran cross country and track through high school. Then stopped....until about 7 years ago.

now I run for both physical and mental health - to get a break from the stresses of work and parenting! RunDisney has been a great motivation for moving from 5ks to longer distances....and I regret losing all those years of running between high school and when I picked back up again!


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  RunDisney is the primary reason I run. I lost 150 lbs in 2013-2014 primarily by walking and counting calories. When I was ready to up my workout intensity, I returned to playing Ultimate Frisbee. I always thought running without chasing a frisbee or ball was too boring. 

At the beginning of 2015, my PT asked me to do the Wine & Dine half with him. I thought I was crazy to even think about it. But when I ran that first 10k for PoT, I was hooked. We ended up not being able to get into W&D, so I signed up for the 2016 MW 10k and half as my first RunDisney event.  Later that summer I somehow got it into my head that trying the marathon that weekend would be a nice way to commemorate my weight loss and check off a potential bucket list item. So why not?

I completed my first marathon at that 2016 MW and the rest is history. Somehow “running is boring” and that bucket list marathon have become 21 halfs, 7 marathons and 3 ultras. So far. I turn 50 next year, so I’m looking forward to seeing where I go from here.


----------



## rdiver

Got some mail today...Magical Express tags!


----------



## CDKG

rdiver said:


> Got some mail today...Magical Express tags!


Me too, me too, me too!!!


----------



## camaker

rdiver said:


> Got some mail today...Magical Express tags!





CDKG said:


> Me too, me too, me too!!!



Mine came Saturday!


----------



## drummerwife

It’s getting so close! Dare we hope for event guide and waivers this week?
In reality, I figure it’ll be next week but a girl can dream...


----------



## DopeyBadger

drummerwife said:


> It’s getting so close! Dare we hope for event guide and waivers this week?
> In reality, I figure it’ll be next week but a girl can dream...



It was December 19th last year I believe.  So maybe next week Wednesday-ish.  Obviously hoping for sooner.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Now for the waivers ...


----------



## rdelar01

DopeyBadger said:


> Here is a tableau of the 2018 Disney Marathon results (link).



You had me at Tableau....Love that tool!  Here is a link to the presentation given by the author at last year's Tableau conference: Link to Video


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Started running to lose the baby weight with the incentive of a race at Disney and our first son's first trip. Didn't really get serious about it til after the birth of our twins. I of course wanted to do another race at Disney and during training for that, I started to really enjoy running. It was the only time that I had for myself and no one was screaming for me to hold them or help them, etc. Now I do it because I have grown to love it. I have more quiet time during the day now that all three are in school but I still enjoy the time I have to get out and run. I'm also still in the zone where my kids think all the races I do and medals I get are cool. Our oldest really wants to do a 5K and/or 10K with me at Disney so hopefully in the next year or two it happens.


----------



## willieT

willieT said:


> *WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17  (Monday)​26​593​20181/7​12/13 (Wednesday)​24​471​20171/8​12/16 (Friday)​22​350​
> 
> * projected based on recent trends



I'm not sure if my 12/14 prediction will be true -- because 12/14 is a Saturday.  We could possibly access them this Friday -- Friday the 13th! -- or maybe this coming Monday.  But we are getting closer...


----------



## DopeyBadger

rdelar01 said:


> You had me at Tableau....Love that tool!  Here is a link to the presentation given by the author at last year's Tableau conference: Link to Video



Now I know what I'll be doing for 30 min today!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessV

willieT said:


> I'm not sure if my 12/14 prediction will be true -- because 12/14 is a Saturday.  We could possibly access them this Friday -- Friday the 13th! -- or maybe this coming Monday.  But we are getting closer...


I'm feeling Friday...


----------



## DopeyBadger

rdelar01 said:


> You had me at Tableau....Love that tool!  Here is a link to the presentation given by the author at last year's Tableau conference: Link to Video



Things I learned:

-The data supports mini-waves and less corrals being more efficient and reducing course congestion.  Claim of less runners per second.
-The number of people who move ahead in corral assignment (legally or illegally) is roughly equal to the number of people who voluntarily drop back in a race.  So the number of people within a certain corral remains rather static.
-Over the 20 years of data (2000-2019), the behavior of the runners has been changing.  The distribution of runners finish times are becoming slower with more and more runners finishing towards 8 hours.  Attributed to more runners taking advantage of other things a runDisney race offers.
-For those that have done multiple runDisney marathons, this graphic allows you to type your name in and see a visual of yourself (link).
-An interesting note on her graphs showing the change in methodology:


For anyone interested in logic/data, this was a well spent 30 minutes.  Highly recommend the listen.


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:  I run because I enjoy it so much.  It's so good for my mind, body, and spirit.  I love competing with myself, challenging myself, and fighting father time.  I felt like something was missing during the periods of time in my life when I wasn't running.  It must be in my DNA.  I started running in junior high track and cross country, then continued into high school and college.  I remember thinking before college that two miles was a long way, because I was mainly an 800 meter runner.  I ran off and on (mostly off) from my age 30-50 years and when I turned 50, I lamented never running a marathon in my youth.  I had run a number of half marathons while in my 20s, but never a full.  So at 50, I decided I wasn't getting any younger and to run one.  As a Disney fan, it wasn't hard to decide where my "only" marathon would be and signed up for 2012 MW.  That's all it took to hook me on runDisney.  Now eight years later, the 2020 MW will be my 9th annual marathon, 7 of those at Disney. Hopefully in 2021, I will do Dopey again.  The running community is so great and I enjoy being part of it with this group online.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I started running in 2001.  I had moved away from home to attend grad school and was having trouble meeting people in my new city.  I saw an ad on the Metro for a charity marathon training program and, for some reason that I still don't understand today, signed up.  I completed my first marathon 6 months later, MCM 2001.  What an amazing experience that was in the aftermath of 9/11.  I still said never again to the marathon distance though.  I kept running shorter races and eventually moved to NYC with my DH.  Since I was living in NYC and was a runner, I figured I had to run the NYC marathon at least once.  We ran together in 2005.  I then took a break again from marathons, but kept running shorter races, mostly 10K and under.

I'm not sure how I heard about it, but I discovered the Disney marathon in 2008 and DH and I decided to run it in 2009. I started joking that marathoning was my personal Olympics because I was doing them every 4 years.  We had a great experience in '09 and came back in '10. 

Between 2011 and 2016, we had 3 little boys so running was in and out of my life.  I came back to RunDisney in 2017 when I realized that the Princess weekend happened to coincide with the end of a family vacation.  I recruited my sister, BIL and nephew to run the 5K with me.  It was a huge accomplishment for me coming only 6 months after the birth of my 3rd son.  I've been running more consistently ever since then and did the Fairytale Challenge in 2018 and Dopey last year. 

What started as a way to meet people and be more social has turned into something that's just for me.  It's my time to reconnect with myself and do something that is mine and mine alone.  It has really helped me with my struggles with anxiety and depression after my 3rd son was born.  I still don't love the marathon distance and prefer to run up to 10K.  That said I'm hoping to take another shot at Dopey in 2022 (when my youngest will finally be in kindy).  I was really disappointed with my training last year and I know I can do better.  After that I'll probably retire from marathons again.  I'm getting old and running that far just hurts these days.


----------



## willieT

Based on the course description provided earlier, my map 'guesstimate' has Mile Marker 22 at the West Buena Vista / World Drive overpass.   Real interesting that we have an overpass at the same mile marker for Sarge the Toy Story Army Sergeant...  works out well... and having the Tower of Terror in the background will make for a nice view. Of course, I'm just assuming Sarge will be there, but it seems likely...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> Another recommendation is to keep in mind the options that are available. Although I generally agree with the advice of "don't try anything new on race day," things went off the rails during my first marathon. I could not stand anything solid, including my gels (that worked great for all of my long training runs). Somewhere in the looooong stretch between GF and AK I remembered someone from this board's recommendation of walking each station, taking some Poweraid followed by water.


Something similar happened to me.  I realized before I was about to take in my normal race morning applesauce the day of the marathon that my body did not even want applesauce and just might rebel.  I had read that a plain bagel with peanut butter worked for many people, and it actually sounded quite good at that time.  So as much as I still try to adhere to nothing new until race day, I am flexible if I need to be.  


lhermiston said:


> For this week's Sundays are for Disney, I want to know ... why do you run? What motivates you? And why did you choose the particular race(s) you plan to run next month?


I started this insanity because I really wanted the Sleeping Beauty Castle medal that you got for finishing the Disneyland Half.  I had a difficult first race, but finished.  I didn't enjoy the experience, but I wanted the Coast to Coast medal, so I decided I could tolerate it for two more times in order to earn that medal.  Except the second and third times I actually had fun.

Busy life forced me to take about 18 months off from running after 2012 Wine & Dine, but the Star Wars races proved to be sufficiently motivating to get me back into this.  

I still look forward to the medals, but the perspective has changed too.  

Ultimately I decided on Dopey 2020 because I enjoyed my first Dopey (and marathon) in 2019.  The anniversary year of Goofy meant I would at least do that and even the possibility though now not realized of a Chip and Dale medal for the 5K or 10K was sufficient to get me into another round of Dopey.  

I finally signed up for the marathon when I realized that it was something I wanted to experience for myself.  It took me years to reach that point, but I just sort of knew the time had come to challenge myself in that direction.   


aalvis said:


> When I first heard about Dopey, I thought those people were totally and completely insane. Now it seems like a good next goal!


I thought the same thing when I saw Goofy runners after my first half at Disneyland in 2011.  I could barely even move that day and could not fathom doing a 5K that day, let alone a half.  


gtitan21 said:


> I'm only doing the half, but will be walking all day at the park the day before.


I've finished many half marathons and even Dopey after spending the previous day in the parks.  I'm not at all fast, but it is very doable.  


Baloo in MI said:


> I wanted to go out and excel. I have decided that excel just means something different now. To excel is to challenge myself, to push through the tough times and to be present in the moment.


I really like this.  Whenever I attempt to run faster, I almost always get intensely sore during and/or after that run.  Sometimes to the point of excessive pain.  Maybe I will never be fast.  But given my family history of foot problems, I am extremely grateful that I can handle these races without debilitating pain for days or weeks afterwards.  

To the point of being in the moment, I resolved to make sure that my first marathon would not be a repeat of my first half marathon.  I allowed myself to stop for photos and knowing how sweeps work helped me to not miss out on the runDisneyness of it all by fearing the sweep.


----------



## steph0808

I also received my Magical Express tags today! Woot woot! Less than one month now!


----------



## willieT

DopeyBadger said:


> For anyone interested in logic/data, this was a well spent 30 minutes.  Highly recommend the listen.


Agreed!  Very interesting.

And the gender difference of just 162 runners? Out of 259,602?   That's incredible.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I received our Magical Express tags on Saturday, along with a notice for Jury Duty
.  I'm glad someone else brought up the Event Guide.  I've been wanting to post, but didn't want to be the first one..


----------



## DerTobi75

Does anyone knows, is there a list of exhibitors attending at the Expo?


----------



## FFigawi

DerTobi75 said:


> Does anyone knows, is there a list of exhibitors attending at the Expo?



There's usually a list and a map in the Event Guide. The exhibitors are fairly consistent from year to year. If you google for the Guides from recent years, you'll end up with a pretty good idea of who will be there.


----------



## PrincessV

I have to say, trying to figure out how I might be able to ride ROTR while I'm there is turning out to be the most complicated part of my Dopey strategy. The revised DHS opening time of 8am just nailed the coffin, I'm afraid.


----------



## Harlaxton

PrincessV said:


> I have to say, trying to figure out how I might be able to ride ROTR while I'm there is turning out to be the most complicated part of my Dopey strategy. The revised DHS opening time of 8am just nailed the coffin, I'm afraid.



I'm using the ROTR nightmare as fuel to run my fastest 5K and 10K ever in order to make it over to HS in time after the race to grab a BG.


----------



## PrincessV

Harlaxton said:


> I'm using the ROTR nightmare as fuel to run my fastest 5K and 10K ever in order to make it over to HS in time after the race to grab a BG.


That was my plan for the 5K, until they moved opening back an hour.  I'm not that fast! But I will check MDE when I get to my car after the race, just in case there's a chance...


----------



## SheHulk

What's a good website for weather stalking? We are within a month now....


----------



## lhermiston

PrincessV said:


> I have to say, trying to figure out how I might be able to ride ROTR while I'm there is turning out to be the most complicated part of my Dopey strategy. The revised DHS opening time of 8am just nailed the coffin, I'm afraid.



Just came here to ask if getting from the 5K, to All Star Movies, to HS before 8 was viable. Seems like it could be tough, but maybe doable?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

lhermiston said:


> Just came here to ask if getting from the 5K, to All Star Movies, to HS before 8 was viable. Seems like it could be tough, but maybe doable?


Yeah - I told my husband he better run fast and take a super quick shower so we can get the boarding group.  

We’ll probably end up walking from Boardwalk to HS as well for time savings.


----------



## PrincessV

SheHulk said:


> What's a good website for weather stalking? We are within a month now....


This far out? None of them.  A week out will give a decent general view, and then any weather site works. I check Weather Channel and WESH, an Orlando station. But nothing's _really_ accurate until about a 24-hour window.



lhermiston said:


> Just came here to ask if getting from the 5K, to All Star Movies, to HS before 8 was viable. Seems like it could be tough, but maybe doable?


No way can I do it, but faster folks might? I'm assuming a 6am start for me and a 45 minute 5K, so done and at my car by maybe 7-7:15. At DHS around 7:30-7:45, which may be too late to get a BG time that's early enough, since I'll be in bed very early. Right now, DHS is unofficially opening 1.5-2 hours before official opening, and BGs are gone before or shortly after official opening.


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> What's a good website for weather stalking? We are within a month now....



https://scijinks.gov/forecast-reliability/https://www.forbes.com/sites/dennis...st-and-know-which-ones-to-trust/#ad7e6d972cb1'
https://www.forecastadvisor.com/detail/Florida/Orlando/32827/https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produ...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


The three month seasonal forecast says a 40-50% probability of above average temps during Dec-Jan-Feb (33% probability would be equal chance of above, normal, below).  Average in Orlando on Jan 10th is a low of 49 and high of 71.  Any forecast longer than 10 days is no more accurate than just looking at the averages.



lhermiston said:


> Just came here to ask if getting from the 5K, to All Star Movies, to HS before 8 was viable. Seems like it could be tough, but maybe doable?



If the buses are the same as year's past, then they don't start running again until 60 min after the start of the 5k.  So the first bus back to the resort leaves at 6:30-6:40am at the earliest.  My notes say I made it back to OKW at 7:10am in 2018 when boarding one of the first buses.


----------



## SheHulk

PrincessV said:


> This far out? None of them.  A week out will give a decent general view, and then any weather site works. I check Weather Channel and WESH, an Orlando station. But nothing's _really_ accurate until about a 24-hour window.


boo



DopeyBadger said:


> The three month seasonal forecast says a 40-50% probability of above average temps during Dec-Jan-Feb (33% probability would be equal chance of above, normal, below).  Average in Orlando on Jan 10th is a low of 49 and high of 71.  Any forecast longer than 10 days is no more accurate than just looking at the averages.


also boo


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: I started running every now and then when I was trying to lose some weight. I never felt comfortable with it. Most of the time, I ran too fast and got various issues. So I almost quit after a few weeks.

A few years back, I joined some friends doing a charity run. After that run, we met for more runs. 

Today I mostly run for two reasons.
First - Statistics. I love to get all the information out of every run. Keep track of all miles I ran. Compare to previous weeks, month or years. I am kind of a geek 
Second - Eating. I love to eat and running gives me the extra calories


----------



## DopeyBadger

SheHulk said:


> also boo



Just know that all that this means:

_The three month seasonal forecast says a 40-50% probability of above average temps during Dec-Jan-Feb (33% probability would be equal chance of above, normal, below). Average in Orlando on Jan 10th is a low of 49 and high of 71. Any forecast longer than 10 days is no more accurate than just looking at the averages._

Is that the average of those 90 days (not any one specific day) has only a 7-17% increased probability of being above average.  So to me, it doesn't really mean all that much for any specific days during marathon weekend.  But that the general winter season has a _slight _chance of being warmer than normal.


----------



## DerTobi75

Hey, Dopey Runners! How do you explain the Dopey Challenge? I am so tired of explaining it. 

During the last weeks, a lot of friends asked me why I am running so much. "I am training for a Marathon in January!" is my answer. Next thing everybody wants to know, _"Where do you run the Marathon?"_. "Orlando, ...". _"Cool, what time do you plan to run?"_. "Well, look, I do not know exactly because the Marathon is going to be the fourth Race at that weekend!". "_Woot?_" "Yes, it is part of the so-called Dopey Challenge at Walt Disney World." "_The what?!_". Now I am trapped and have to go the full distance of explaining, ...

The interesting part of these conversations is, most of them cannot imagine running four days back to back. Some even try to talk me out of it. "_This is too dangerous, what about your health?!_". "Remember, we start the conversation because of my high mileage in the last months?! I am in training for those four Races!"

What kind of reactions do you get when you are talking about the Dopey Challenge?


----------



## steph0808

I'm so glad that I'm on this thread because I had no idea that DHS hours had changed. Now I have to drag my mom out of bed even earlier to make it to DHS by 8am on Friday. Yikes!


----------



## TCB in FLA

DerTobi75 said:


> Hey, Dopey Runners! How do you explain the Dopey Challenge? I am so tired of explaining it.
> 
> During the last weeks, a lot of friends asked me why I am running so much. "I am training for a Marathon in January!" is my answer. Next thing everybody wants to know, _"Where do you run the Marathon?"_. "Orlando, ...". _"Cool, what time do you plan to run?"_. "Well, look, I do not know exactly because the Marathon is going to be the fourth Race at that weekend!". "_Woot?_" "Yes, it is part of the so-called Dopey Challenge at Walt Disney World." "_The what?!_". Now I am trapped and have to go the full distance of explaining, ...
> 
> The interesting part of these conversations is, most of them cannot imagine running four days back to back. Some even try to talk me out of it. "_This is too dangerous, what about your health?!_". "Remember, we start the conversation because of my high mileage in the last months?! I am in training for those four Races!"
> 
> What kind of reactions do you get when you are talking about the Dopey Challenge?


Unless someone previously knows about my Run Disney obsession, I don’t even try to explain it. If someone asks about my prediction for time, I just laugh and say something like “I just want to finish up before my brunch reservation!” Most non-runners have no clue to what the average finishing time is in a marathon anyway.


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> I've avoided this thread like the plague since Thanksgiving, and now have finally reconciled myself to not coming down in January.   I exhausted all possibilities to find a bib and it exhausted me! I learned a pricy lesson about gambling on race registration, as I am out airfare and one night room ressie (which is technically refundable but in reality, ???)
> 
> Hope that all have great races. Now can anyone tell me how to hide a thread?



Don’t know if you’ve given up entirely, but there are still some TAs on Facebook advertising limited race availability as of this morning.


----------



## DerTobi75

TCB in FLA said:


> Most non-runners have no clue to what the average finishing time is in a marathon anyway.


Most people I talked to are runners! They see my runs on Strava or Garmin. That is why they start asking about my training runs


----------



## Mr. Drauer

steph0808 said:


> I'm so glad that I'm on this thread because I had no idea that DHS hours had changed. Now I have to drag my mom out of bed even earlier to make it to DHS by 8am on Friday. Yikes!


just be aware that the 8:00 am opening time has been misleading all week.  Park has been opening at 6:30 basically every morning, and all boarding groups for ROTR have been gone within 1 - 2 hours. Today they were all gone prior to 8:00.  THis morning had an even larger crowd than past days at 6:30.  Those in the know are reccomending getting to the park no later than 6:00 in order to make sure you get in a BG, and to be aware that if your BG is 60 or higher that it won't be until afternoon or evening before it is called.  Things may change by January, but this is what is happening right now.


----------



## Tennesotans

DerTobi75 said:


> Hey, Dopey Runners! How do you explain the Dopey Challenge? I am so tired of explaining it.



You are participating in a "multi-day endurance event" -- no one need know about the mouse ears


----------



## C.beara

Mr. Drauer said:


> Things may change by January, but this is what is happening right now.



Thanks for the info! I had to stop reading the RoTR opening week thread because it was starting to get almost spoiler-y and/or too many complaints about Disney opening before opening hours. I just want to have an idea of what I need to do to get on the ride when I'm there in January!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Just came here to ask if getting from the 5K, to All Star Movies, to HS before 8 was viable. Seems like it could be tough, but maybe doable?


Considering boarding groups are filling up before 8AM you might be out of luck. Your best bet is to go to DHS right from the 5K join a boarding group then go back to your hotel for showering and what not. You have two hours to return for your boarding group.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Drauer said:


> just be aware that the 8:00 am opening time has been misleading all week.  Park has been opening at 6:30 basically every morning, and all boarding groups for ROTR have been gone within 1 - 2 hours. Today they were all gone prior to 8:00.  THis morning had an even larger crowd than past days at 6:30.  Those in the know are reccomending getting to the park no later than 6:00 in order to make sure you get in a BG, and to be aware that if your BG is 60 or higher that it won't be until afternoon or evening before it is called.  Things may change by January, but this is what is happening right now.


Yep and the number of boarding groups given out each day changes. Today seems to be less than the previous couple days.


----------



## jmasgat

camaker said:


> Don’t know if you’ve given up entirely, but there are still some TAs on Facebook advertising limited race availability as of this morning.



They just haven't updated websites.....what I've been told is that all TA pull from a central pool (even Disney Travel) and there are only 10k left,


----------



## PrincessV

DerTobi75 said:


> Hey, Dopey Runners! How do you explain the Dopey Challenge? I am so tired of explaining it.
> 
> What kind of reactions do you get when you are talking about the Dopey Challenge?


It's rare that I need to - nobody I know cares, lol! A neighbor asked how many miles I was doing the other day - I replied, "20" and she asked what I was training for. I said, "A 4-day challenge that involves a 5K one day, 10K the next, half-marathon on day 3, and a full marathon on the last day." She responded with, "Wow, that's a lot! Best of luck!" and that was that.



rteetz said:


> Considering boarding groups are filling up before 8AM you might be out of luck. Your best bet is to go to DHS right from the 5K join a boarding group then go back to your hotel for showering and what not. You have two hours to return for your boarding group.


I had another idea for anyone fast enough and willing to add a bunch of distance: leave EP after mile 2, going out the back entrance. Run to DHS, tap in, join BG, run back and rejoin race. Ditto for the 10K where it goes through the EP resorts. Of course, this assumes WDW will allow one to leave the course and rejoin back there, but if so, it's maybe possible!


----------



## camaker

jmasgat said:


> They just haven't updated websites.....what I've been told is that all TA pull from a central pool (even Disney Travel) and there are only 10k left,



This TA posted this about 3 hours ago. I can’t vouch for the accuracy, just what they are claiming. 

UPDATED AVAILABILITY RUNNERS! Race Bibs are still available for many of the 2020 Run Disney races! Don't miss out...these races often sell out!

2020 DISNEY REGISTRATIONS
Current Availability -

2020 Marathon - 5K (limited), 10K, Goofy & Dopey Challenge
2020 Princess - Half Marathon
2020 Star Wars - ALL races available
2020 Wine & Dine - ALL races available

Requires a minimum 2-night stay at any available Disney Resort!

https://www.cognitoforms.com/Magica...uestmelissa.miller@magicalvacationplanner.com
#disneyworld #rundisney #disney #disneyraces #5K #10K #halfmarathon #challenge #marathon #wineanddine #princess #starwars


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> They just haven't updated websites.....what I've been told is that all TA pull from a central pool (even Disney Travel) and there are only 10k left,





camaker said:


> This TA posted this about 3 hours ago. I can’t vouch for the accuracy, just what they are claiming.
> 
> UPDATED AVAILABILITY RUNNERS! Race Bibs are still available for many of the 2020 Run Disney races! Don't miss out...these races often sell out!
> 
> 2020 DISNEY REGISTRATIONS
> Current Availability -
> 
> 2020 Marathon - 5K (limited), 10K, Goofy & Dopey Challenge
> 2020 Princess - Half Marathon
> 2020 Star Wars - ALL races available
> 2020 Wine & Dine - ALL races available
> 
> Requires a minimum 2-night stay at any available Disney Resort!
> 
> https://www.cognitoforms.com/Magica...uestmelissa.miller@magicalvacationplanner.com
> #disneyworld #rundisney #disney #disneyraces #5K #10K #halfmarathon #challenge #marathon #wineanddine #princess #starwars


Another TA (the one I sent you @jmasgat ) also posted that the only hotels available are Deluxe - in the $450 - $650 range.


----------



## jmasgat

@camaker @Princess KP  Thanks for keeping an eye out. Now time to go crawl back into my hole.........


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’d like to ride RotR; but if it’s going to require a full day of crazy stress, waiting around and basically not getting to do anything else? I’m good.

I don’t exactly understand the system they’ve got going on right now, I’m just hopeful that I can get into Galaxy’s Edge for Smugglers Run and everything else.

ETA: I’m hopeful that at least some of the insanity has died down by the time Marathon Weekend rolls around but I’m prepared to skip GE if that’s what it comes to.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> Considering boarding groups are filling up before 8AM you might be out of luck. Your best bet is to go to DHS right from the 5K join a boarding group then go back to your hotel for showering and what not. You have two hours to return for your boarding group.



Never mind. I somehow got it in my head I’m doing the 5k. My DHS day is Friday after the 10K.

If I do ROTR, great. If not, I’ll live. But the only two hours of standing around I’m doing that day is at Hurricane Hannah’s with a drink in my hand.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I’d like to ride RotR; but if it’s going to require a full day of crazy stress, waiting around and basically not getting to do anything else? I’m good.
> 
> I don’t exactly understand the system they’ve got going on right now, I’m just hopeful that I can get into Galaxy’s Edge for Smugglers Run and everything else.



Yeah, same, I think. I really just want to check out the land and I have an ADR for the bar that night so I should be fine.


----------



## Barca33Runner

lhermiston said:


> Yeah, same, I think. I really just want to check out the land and I have an ADR for the bar that night so I should be fine.



We have a Saturday Oga’s reservation. I’m not sure how that affects things, but I’d like to think we will be able to get in to walk around with that reservation.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Never mind. I somehow got it in my head I’m doing the 5k. My DHS day is Friday after the 10K.
> 
> If I do ROTR, great. If not, I’ll live. But the only two hours of standing around I’m doing that day is at Hurricane Hannah’s with a drink in my hand.


I am really trying to figure out how to ride this. I could care less if I ride anything else but this is my priority.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> We have a Saturday Oga’s reservation. I’m not sure how that affects things, but I’d like to think we will be able to get in to walk around with that reservation.


Oh you can get in the land no problem with or without a reservation. The boarding groups are specifically for Rise of the Resistance.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I am really trying to figure out how to ride this. I could care less if I ride anything else but this is my priority.



It should be a priority for me, it’s just ... not. No real reason except given one day at DHS, I’m more interested in making sure I hit ToT, TSMM and Muppets 3D. But since I’m traveling solo, my plans can pivot quickly.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Marathon starts at 5am.  DHS is around Mile 23.  At a 6:49 min/mile that would put me at DHS around 7:36am.  Maybe just early enough to grab one of the last BGs for the end of the day (was already planning on DHS Sunday night, and now it's PM Magic Hours too).


----------



## baxter24

Started discussing options with my friend about getting to HS to ride Rise of the Resistance today after the 10k now. 

Do I understand it that both of us would have to be in the park in order to secure a boarding time right? May be taking a bus to boardwalk and running over to HS to meet her there after the race.


----------



## rteetz

baxter24 said:


> Started discussing options with my friend about getting to HS to ride Rise of the Resistance today after the 10k now.
> 
> Do I understand it that both of us would have to be in the park in order to secure a boarding time right? May be taking a bus to boardwalk and running over to HS to meet her there after the race.


Yes the entire party has to be inside the gates of DHS to enter the boarding group.


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> Marathon starts at 5am.  DHS is around Mile 23.  At a 6:49 min/mile that would put me at DHS around 7:36am.  Maybe just early enough to grab one of the last BGs for the end of the day (was already planning on DHS Sunday night, and now it's PM Magic Hours too).


You have to tap into the park.


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> You have to tap into the park.



If the course is the same as 2018 through DHS then we run by the entrance (when we are exiting).  So would there be anything preventing me from swinging through and tapping in?  And then heading back on course?


----------



## rteetz

DopeyBadger said:


> If the course is the same as 2018 through DHS then we run by the entrance (when we are exiting).  So would there be anything preventing me from swinging through and tapping in?  And then heading back on course?


Well you’re making a lot of assumptions which is never a good thing with disney. And wouldn’t that add time to your BQ chances? Those tap points aren’t always quick....


----------



## DopeyBadger

rteetz said:


> Well you’re making a lot of assumptions which is never a good thing with disney. And wouldn’t that add time to your BQ chances? Those tap points aren’t always quick....



All very true.  I guess I'll have to see how it's going day of.  Maybe someone else will give it a try.


----------



## Barca33Runner

rteetz said:


> Oh you can get in the land no problem with or without a reservation. The boarding groups are specifically for Rise of the Resistance.



Just listened to dis unplugged and heard the process a little better. I guess my hope is that the boarding group system is a little more accessible next month. My DHS schedule doesn’t work for me, specifically, to get into a boarding group at park open. The rest of my party can get there early Saturday morning, but I’ll still be plodding along in the Half Marathon.

I’m not going to worry about it. If I get in, I get in. If not, I’m sure I’ll have a chance in the future.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Just so I'm clear on the RotR process as of right now.

1.  DHS opens between 6 and 6:30am.  Be in the park when it opens and sign up for a boarding pass right away using the app or go to guest services.  Once my boarding group is called I have two hours to get from wherever I'm at to RotR.  

I'm guessing this means I either need to take a taxi from my Disney resort to DHS if the buses aren't going to DHS that early or take the bus.  My current plan was to hit DHS at rope drop on Wednesday for RotR.  I may drop all my Monday and Tuesday fastpasses to attempt this again.  If I have a later boarding group, I should consider hitting the expo early so I can be back in DHS for my boarding group.  

Aside from the races, RotR is my number one priority for this trip.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: I started running in my early 30s just because I wanted to be able to go out and run a mile any time I felt like it. After my first 5k I read about The Giants Race in SF and as a Giants fan I had to do it but thought SF was too far to drive fior just a 5k so I signed up and trained for the 10k. Then I found theses boards and decided I had to do the Tinkerbell Half and it just kept going from there. For me it’s mostly about having some me time. It’s a healthy outlet for everything...stress, sadness, anger, hurt, happiness...running makes them all better!
So excited for next month! My 19 miler this past weekend was the first time I actually felt like I could go the full distance.


----------



## rteetz

Sleepless Knight said:


> Just so I'm clear on the RotR process as of right now.
> 
> 1.  DHS opens between 6 and 6:30am.  Be in the park when it opens and sign up for a boarding pass right away using the app or go to guest services.  Once my boarding group is called I have two hours to get from wherever I'm at to RotR.
> 
> I'm guessing this means I either need to take a taxi from my Disney resort to DHS if the buses aren't going to DHS that early or take the bus.  My current plan was to hit DHS at rope drop on Wednesday for RotR.  I may drop all my Monday and Tuesday fastpasses to attempt this again.  If I have a later boarding group, I should consider hitting the expo early so I can be back in DHS for my boarding group.
> 
> Aside from the races, RotR is my number one priority for this trip.


DHS has been opening up at about 6:30 the last few days. We will see how that changes though since park hours now open at 7AM. Signups do open though right away. Once your group is called you have two hours to return.

Taxis or Uber is your best option.


----------



## steph0808

Mr. Drauer said:


> just be aware that the 8:00 am opening time has been misleading all week.  Park has been opening at 6:30 basically every morning, and all boarding groups for ROTR have been gone within 1 - 2 hours. Today they were all gone prior to 8:00.  THis morning had an even larger crowd than past days at 6:30.  Those in the know are reccomending getting to the park no later than 6:00 in order to make sure you get in a BG, and to be aware that if your BG is 60 or higher that it won't be until afternoon or evening before it is called.  Things may change by January, but this is what is happening right now.



Thanks for the heads-up - I just read some reports on the Boarding Group process (was just ignoring all details about the ride, so I didn't know about the process either). I will continue keeping track of how early the park continues to open/how early the BGs fill up. 

If worst comes to worst, I will get up and Uber over to DHS super early on Friday morning to at least get myself in a boarding group!


----------



## rdiver

Now that we’re seeing how this is playing out  for ROTR, I’m trying to figure out how to manage expectations for my traveling party.

staying at Caribbean Beach
- me and my wife and our nephew (we will take him with us)
- my SIL, MIL, and two year old niece
Staying at Pop
- my mom
- my two brothers ( one doing dopey) 

Our HS day is Friday, so my nephew, wife and I will most likely try to rope drop, probably Uber over.
 I think I’ll try to convince non-dopey brother to do the same with mom. 
Dopey brother is on his own.
Variable is my niece and how much my SIL and MIL want her to sleep. 
We’ve all got FP for slinky dog at noon and SciFi at like 4.

With EMH now Sunday evening, thinking of skipping meeting the family at MK, and soaking in the hot tub longer after the marathon, then skyliner over to HS.


----------



## StarGirl11

I keep forgetting I’m starting in the adaptive corral this year. So a 1:30 5k (my typical Dopey time) would put me coming in just before 7. Meaning if I go straight from the finish to DHS I should be able to get a (probably later admittedly) group for ROTR. I would have to go back to the hotel and shower after. But at least I would get a chance to do it during marathon weekend.

So I guess the question is does anyone know exactly where Uber/Lyft drop off/pick up on race morning?


----------



## Neon Cactus

lhermiston said:


> It should be a priority for me, it’s just ... not. No real reason except given one day at DHS, I’m more interested in making sure I hit ToT, TSMM and Muppets 3D. But since I’m traveling solo, my plans can pivot quickly.



If there's a day you'll be able to get to DHS when it opens, the boarding groups can be helpful to getting on those other rides.  I'm planning to be there Monday (I'm flying Spirit Sunday night, so it's not a given I'll actually make it to Orlando by Monday morning).  So my plan is to get to DHS around 6 AM; and see when they let us in and get a boarding group.  But even if I was able to get in the first boarding group, that gives me two hours, so I can go ride Slinky Dog, Toy Story, Tower of Terror, and single rider RNR and Smuggler's Run before going on the ROTR.  I'm hoping I'll get on, but I'm doing the Candlelight Processional lunch and the 5 PM show, so if I don't get on this trip, at least I'll get on all of the other rides, plus see the holiday decorations.  

When we were there in September and they opened at 6 AM, one of the best parts for me was walking down Hollywood Boulevard with nothing blocking the view to the Chinese Theater, because they hadn't rolled out the Star Wars stage for the day.  It looked like the first year the park was open.


----------



## JulieODC

Soooo, sounds like my hope that FP will open for ROTR and people will drop Slinky Dog FP we can grab isn’t going to pan out?? 

I need to keep an eye and see how the Star Wars stuff will impact our ability to rope drop DHS, but head to Toy Story Land instead?


----------



## JulieODC

Ahhh nevermind - just snagged an 8:30am FP for Slinky Dog! Had to drop TSM, but can do standby for that...


----------



## SheHulk

JulieODC said:


> Ahhh nevermind - just snagged an 8:30am FP for Slinky Dog! Had to drop TSM, but can do standby for that...


Thanks for the tip I just snagged an earlier time for Slinky even though I tried yesterday when the hours were announced and couldn't get anything!


----------



## PrincessV

I may or may not be toying with the idea of arriving a day early so I can get to DHS early Wed morning to grab a BG that day. I won't go near the expo until later in the afternoon, anyway, so...


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

PrincessV said:


> I may or may not be toying with the idea of arriving a day early so I can get to DHS early Wed morning to grab a BG that day. I won't go near the expo until later in the afternoon, anyway, so...


It’s never a bad idea to add more time at Disney. We’ve pretty much decided to stay an extra day. We don’t have a resort reservation for the final day, but we already have an ADR at The Edison for Monday night, so....


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

There seems to be a logical course of action for both of us. The right answer is always stay longer at Disney.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD: I ran long distance track in HS (1600 and 3200) and did some local 5k's, but then I went to college and my runs became few and far between.  After college, I was more of gym rat and ended up getting hooked on spin class after the birth of our first daughter.  After we completed our family with daughter #2 in 2009, I really wanted to do something to challenge myself, and some of the ladies I had befriended in spin class convinced me to do a sprint triathlon with them.  So, I started running again and learned how to swim.  I LOVED the triathlon and a new obsession was born.  I worked up to an Olympic distance tri the following year, and then set my sights on a half Ironman.  But I wanted to prove to myself that I could run a half marathon before I signed up, and when I found out about the Princess half at Disney I knew I had found my race.  I had so much fun at princess and crossed the finish line with tears in my eyes.  I did the half IM later that year, and then wanted to conquer the full distance.  But I needed to do a full marathon first, and I knew where that would be - Disney of course!  That was the 2013 marathon and it was the 20th anniversary year.  It was absolutely amazing and I knew I would be back for more.  I did the full IM in 2014 and wondered what I would set my sights on next.  Dopey of course!!
These days, running is more about the friends I have made along the way and the pure enjoyment of running at Disney and elsewhere (hoping I get into Chicago for next year!).  It keeps my life balanced, and helps me feel better inside and out.


----------



## PrincessV

princesspirateandrunner said:


> It’s never a bad idea to add more time at Disney.


LOL my budget and bank account say otherwise!  Gotta keep reminding myself that this trip is for races. ROTR isn't going anywhere and I live 100 miles away, so I need to prioritize: run now, Resist later!


----------



## PrincessV

Psst: Marathon Weekend Guide is live! https://guide.rundisney.events/


----------



## run.minnie.miles

PrincessV said:


> Psst: Marathon Weekend Guide is live! https://guide.rundisney.events/


With a course map! Is this the first official release of the new course? (Not going this year, I haven't been following as close!)


----------



## PrincessV

Veeeeery interesting marathon course. I fear there will be disappointment about time in parks. Yes, more time in EP, but only FW at the beginning of the race, no WS. Barely into BB and right back out. And DHS has been shortened even more this year. No Pandora, no GE.


----------



## rteetz

Lots to look at here


----------



## PrincessV

I'm trying to figure out how this is more time in parks and "less time on highways." Isn't that what was said? Semantics? Buena Vista is a road, not a highway?! Honestly, they hype about adding BB and then to see this is sort of mind-boggling. But hey - no WWOS!


----------



## DerTobi75

Do not know, if I am happy with the Marathon Course or not. Hoped to run through Pandora, ...

What do you think, is it a fast Course?


----------



## goingthedistance

Even though we have a link to the guide, remember that things can change and it has not yet been officially published.


----------



## DerTobi75

goingthedistance said:


> *Remember that things can change* and it has not yet been officially published.


Like the Marathon Course?


----------



## steph0808

1. We run right by ToT. Sweet. I want to hop on, if possible.
2. So much highway.
3. There seems to be a lot of backtracking. 
4. Epcot looks cool. Around Spaceship Earth at the start and then WS at the end.


----------



## goingthedistance

DerTobi75 said:


> Like the Marathon Course?


The course should be pretty close but we have seen the illustrations change in the past (for example prior years showed the course not going through the castle on the illustration).

An example of something I saw in the guide currently is the requirement for Goofy Challenge runners to pick up race bibs on Wednesday and Thursday.  There is no reason why Goofy runners would be prohibited from Friday pickup.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Hot mess is the first thing that came to mind on the marathon course. It looks like DHS is just the auxiliary exit from Fantasmic! I can’t even call that entering the park. I think MK that late is going to be less fun and, yeah, I’ve got no idea how they are considering this to be more park time. Even semantics don’t get there for me. I guess they were really banking on people being so happy about eliminating WWoS that they wouldn’t care what else was done to the course?

Oh well, I’m sure I’ll have fun anyway. I don’t dislike change, but I feel like we’ve been a bit short-changed with this course.

ETA: looked closer and see we make it into the Beauty and the Beast theatre before taking a left and exiting. It’s still a cut back on a park the was only a very small portion before.


----------



## DerTobi75

Might Runners in the last corral be able to see the first Runners, while they are going to pass the Starting Area around Mile 4?!


----------



## goingthedistance

First thoughts on new course for marathon:

Glad WWOS is gone, as well as the out and back on Western Way
Marathon Investigation is going to have a field day identifying course cutting.  There are SO many places someone can cut this course
Thought finish would be more like W&D.  Glad to see the "usual" finish
Corral H and getting to the start line port-a-lets are on the course from Epcot to MK.  Handcycles and lead pack will be going through there (mile 4) as early as 5:10-5:20.  That will be dangerous.  Don't think Corral H will be moved up by then?
EE is still in play


----------



## Barca33Runner

DerTobi75 said:


> Might Runners in the last corral be able to see the first Runners, while they are going to pass the Starting Area around Mile 4?!


It looks like there are a lot of out and backs and retracing of steps on this course. Plenty of time to view other participants.


----------



## Barca33Runner

goingthedistance said:


> Marathon Investigation is going to have a field day identifying course cutting. There are SO many places someone can cut this course



Do you think my new world record time will come under suspicion when I cut straight to the finish line here?


----------



## ZellyB

Barca33Runner said:


> It looks like there are a lot of out and backs and retracing of steps on this course. Plenty of time to view other participants.



So, I'm not running the marathon this year  but I'm struck by this section as well.  The elite runners are likely running a sub-6:00 min/mile pace right?  And it looks like the course retraces mile 1 with mile 4-5 before it diverges at mile 5.  Right?  So, that would mean you would have to have your last corral started and at least close to the one mile mark within 25 minutes or so wouldn't it?  And if your balloon ladies are at a 16 minute per mile pace for that first mile, that leaves you like 9 minutes to get all the preceding corrals started?  That's impossible right?  Or maybe I'm misreading the map and it just looks like the courses cover the same ground but maybe they are on different sides of a divided road???  I think it is a divided road there isn't it?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

My first reaction is disappointment. There’s an awful lot of highway time, and more importantly, an awful lot of highway time in the dark. I want to run down Main Street and through the castle while it’s dark, or run around WS in the dark, not down the highway.


----------



## DerTobi75

goingthedistance said:


> Handcycles and lead pack will be going through there (mile 4) as early as 5:10-5:20. That will be dangerous. Don't think Corral H will be moved up by then?


Do they put Corrals on both lanes of Epcot Center Drive? 

It looks like, there are two lanes and right after the start, the first sharper left turn looks like a "bridge". So, Lead Pack and last Corral Runners should be on two different "lanes", hopefully ;-)


----------



## ZellyB

princesspirateandrunner said:


> My first reaction is disappointment. There’s an awful lot of highway time, and more importantly, an awful lot of highway time in the dark. I want to run down Main Street and through the castle while it’s dark, or run around WS in the dark, not down the highway.



I actually thought the same.  For the most part the sun will be up enough that the run up Main Street with the dream lights against a dark sky will not be something most runners will see.


----------



## croach

ZellyB said:


> So, I'm not running the marathon this year  but I'm struck by this section as well.  The elite runners are likely running a sub-6:00 min/mile pace right?  And it looks like the course retraces mile 1 with mile 4-5 before it diverges at mile 5.  Right?  So, that would mean you would have to have your last corral started and at least close to the one mile mark within 25 minutes or so wouldn't it?  And if your balloon ladies are at a 16 minute per mile pace for that first mile, that leaves you like 9 minutes to get all the preceding corrals started?  That's impossible right?  Or maybe I'm misreading the map and it just looks like the courses cover the same ground but maybe they are on different sides of a divided road???  I think it is a divided road there isn't it?



Yeah they look to be on two different sections of the road. The two groups of runners won't be on the same route.


----------



## rdiver

The start staging map shows the start on the outside lane  and the return portion on the inside line.  If you look at google maps, it seems to make sense, as the outside lane loops back towards epcot, while the inside loop meets World Drive SB.


----------



## michigandergirl

goingthedistance said:


> An example of something I saw in the guide currently is the requirement for Goofy Challenge runners to pick up race bibs on Wednesday and Thursday. There is no reason why Goofy runners would be prohibited from Friday pickup.



Yeah that has to be a mistake. At least I sure hope so because this Goof Trooper isn't flying in until Friday.


----------



## DerTobi75

Hope that makes sense


----------



## ZellyB

croach said:


> Yeah they look to be on two different sections of the road. The two groups of runners won't be on the same route.



So I'm trying to remember that portion of the course which is tough since it's dark, but seems like they would have like some staging things (water, bands, supporters?) possible on the other side of the road.  So, instead you'd potentially see race leaders running past there if you are in the later corrals. That could actually be fun.


----------



## Barca33Runner

ZellyB said:


> So, I'm not running the marathon this year  but I'm struck by this section as well.  The elite runners are likely running a sub-6:00 min/mile pace right?  And it looks like the course retraces mile 1 with mile 4-5 before it diverges at mile 5.  Right?  So, that would mean you would have to have your last corral started and at least close to the one mile mark within 25 minutes or so wouldn't it?  And if your balloon ladies are at a 16 minute per mile pace for that first mile, that leaves you like 9 minutes to get all the preceding corrals started?  That's impossible right?  Or maybe I'm misreading the map and it just looks like the courses cover the same ground but maybe they are on different sides of a divided road???  I think it is a divided road there isn't it?



I don’t know enough about the roads to know exactly what the setup is, but I’d have to think there are at least two lanes there. Hopefully more because that would be a tight squeeze that early in the race. I also think this verifies the belief among many that they capped registrations at a lower number. This course looks like it wouldn’t function well for 20,000 runners.


----------



## FFigawi

DerTobi75 said:


> Do they put Corrals on both lanes of Epcot Center Drive?
> 
> It looks like, there are two lanes and right after the start, the first sharper left turn looks like a "bridge". So, Lead Pack and last Corral Runners should be on two different "lanes", hopefully ;-)



This should be the case, yes. That’s how it was when they ran the red and blue starts several years ago. The start should be on the right and the runners at mile 4-5 should be on the left. I’m really glad they’ve gone back to this start but disappointed we don’t run around World Showcase like we used to do.


----------



## ZellyB

DerTobi75 said:


> View attachment 458317
> 
> Hope that makes sense



Makes total sense.  Thanks.


----------



## goingthedistance

ZellyB said:


> So, I'm not running the marathon this year  but I'm struck by this section as well.  The elite runners are likely running a sub-6:00 min/mile pace right?  And it looks like the course retraces mile 1 with mile 4-5 before it diverges at mile 5.  Right?  So, that would mean you would have to have your last corral started and at least close to the one mile mark within 25 minutes or so wouldn't it?  And if your balloon ladies are at a 16 minute per mile pace for that first mile, that leaves you like 9 minutes to get all the preceding corrals started?  That's impossible right?  Or maybe I'm misreading the map and it just looks like the courses cover the same ground but maybe they are on different sides of a divided road???  I think it is a divided road there isn't it?





DerTobi75 said:


> Do they put Corrals on both lanes of Epcot Center Drive?
> 
> It looks like, there are two lanes and right after the start, the first sharper left turn looks like a "bridge". So, Lead Pack and last Corral Runners should be on two different "lanes", hopefully ;-)



Corral H is staged on the Eastbound side of Epcot Center Drive.  The course starts on the Westbound side and joins back on the Eastbound side off of Backstage Ln.  If corral H has not moved up to the Westbound side by about 5:10 there will be issues (unless somehow the race director dedicates a lane on Eastbound Epcot Center Drive in that area).  In any case, the port-a-lets are along Eastbound Epcot Center Drive where runners from the corrals will be playing Frogger going to/from the port-a-lets from the corrals.


----------



## camaker

There are a lot of changes and I don't think I'll be able to fully assess them until I've run the course, but some of my first impressions:


Happy to see WWoS and the pre-AK out and back gone
Not disappointed to see that long highway stretch over the overpass by the McDonald's with the sun beating down removed
I'm not sure how you even classify that course as running "through" BB and DHS.  It's like they wanted to keep runners out while "checking the box" that they were actually there
As others have said, course cutting is going to be easy and prevalent.  
Ultimately, MK and the EP finish are my favorite portions of the course and they seem largely unaffected, so that's good
I hope the speculation about a reduced field is accurate, because there are a number of places that look like they could bottleneck easily


----------



## DopeyBadger

princesspirateandrunner said:


> My first reaction is disappointment. There’s an awful lot of highway time, and more importantly, an awful lot of highway time in the dark. I want to run down Main Street and through the castle while it’s dark, or run around WS in the dark, not down the highway.





ZellyB said:


> I actually thought the same.  For the most part the sun will be up enough that the run up Main Street with the dream lights against a dark sky will not be something most runners will see.





Working on coding the Excel sheet at the moment.  These are the initial pace estimates for different types of dark sky backgrounds for MK.


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Thirsty River/EE projection as it occurs right around Mile 17.



The balloon ladies are projected at EE at 10:18am which is a gain of roughly 30 min from 2019.


----------



## SheHulk

goingthedistance said:


> The course should be pretty close but we have seen the illustrations change in the past (for example prior years showed the course not going through the castle on the illustration).
> 
> An example of something I saw in the guide currently is the requirement for Goofy Challenge runners to pick up race bibs on Wednesday and Thursday.  There is no reason why Goofy runners would be prohibited from Friday pickup.


Uh I hope that is a mistake because I am arriving early on Friday and running Goofy.


----------



## rteetz

Here are some quick comparisons. 

Biggest change for the 5K is avoiding future world which is the theme for all four races. 



10K

A bit of a change after mile 2. No future world of course. Mostly the same. 



Half

Change in the MK parking lot. Change in Fantasyland, avoid future world. 



Marathon

I did a comparison but really there is so much different its really no comparison.


----------



## JS71

The half mile on bear island road between western way and Savanah Cir seems problematic. It’s a half mile where the whole field will pass each other on a two lane road. Am I looking at this right?


----------



## hotblooded

I booked Pop Century to be able to take the skyliner to DHS on marathon morning, but it looks like boarding groups are have been gone by official park opening and the skyliner hasn’t been running early. Any thoughts on whether a 6 AM Uber/lyft would be doable during marathon road closures?


----------



## rteetz

Something I was interested in was the finish area. I was worried it would be the same as Wine and Dine but its not.


----------



## baxter24

I know that the map has been wrong before (i.e. - appearing like we don't run through the castle but actually do). Am I reading it correctly that we will enter MK differently on the day of the half compared to the full? 

Really glad they moved the finish line back from where it was at Wine and Dine!


----------



## FawnJD

The start of the course looks very similar to what I remember from 2012. Maybe someone else can confirm.

Pros: 
1) We avoid Osceola Parkway, which was always my least favorite part of the course. 
2) I have the course in my hands prior to my 21-miler this weekend, which will be good motivation!

Cons:
1) There's no way there's more park time.
2) Even given the problems with the narrow pathways, I was hoping for more BB.


----------



## croach

JS71 said:


> The half mile on bear island road between western way and Savanah Cir seems problematic. It’s a half mile where the whole field will pass each other on a two lane road. Am I looking at this right?



Yes, once you cross Western Way there will be runners coming and going from AK.


----------



## UNCBear24

croach said:


> Yes, once you cross Western Way there will be runners coming and going from AK.


At least this far into the race the runners will be strung out, so hopefully crowding won't be an issue.  Maybe Cone Alley won't be as bad with this new course.


----------



## Barca33Runner

The positive I am looking forward to is that it’s a little more packed with landmarks on the back half of the course. During the longest boring slog we have MK to look forward to and after we reach AK the race seems to be sectioned pretty nicely with the small portions of parks we get to enter all back to back to back. Before it was about 9 miles of highway and WWoS before reaching DHS. That could get pretty soul-crushing.


----------



## Neon Cactus

baxter24 said:


> I know that the map has been wrong before (i.e. - appearing like we don't run through the castle but actually do). Am I reading it correctly that we will enter MK differently on the day of the half compared to the full?
> 
> Really glad they moved the finish line back from where it was at Wine and Dine!


It looks like the half has us going in the main entrance but for the marathon, we'd be going backstage and then coming out onto Main Street by Tony's.  That backstage entrance was how we came in for the 2016 marathon.


----------



## rteetz

hotblooded said:


> I booked Pop Century to be able to take the skyliner to DHS on marathon morning, but it looks like boarding groups are have been gone by official park opening and the skyliner hasn’t been running early. Any thoughts on whether a 6 AM Uber/lyft would be doable during marathon road closures?


Uber is probably your best option right now.


----------



## FawnJD

Barca33Runner said:


> The positive I am looking forward to is that it’s a little more packed with landmarks on the back half of the course. During the longest boring slog we have MK to look forward to and after we reach AK the race seems to be sectioned pretty nicely with the small portions of parks we get to enter all back to back to back. Before it was about 9 miles of highway and WWoS before reaching DHS. That could get pretty soul-crushing.



Yep. Whatever other issues this course has, it's taking away the portion that has, in the past, been the hardest/least fun for me, so I'm counting it as a net positive until it proves otherwise.


----------



## Barca33Runner

baxter24 said:


> I know that the map has been wrong before (i.e. - appearing like we don't run through the castle but actually do). Am I reading it correctly that we will enter MK differently on the day of the half compared to the full?
> 
> Really glad they moved the finish line back from where it was at Wine and Dine!



I know we’re starting earlier but, with MK at mile 10, it’s going to be pretty close to opening when the last corrals go through. I’m guessing they don’t want to have any confusion at the main gates with ticketed customers and runners. As someone else just pointed out, up to the last couple years the backstage entrance next to Tony’s had been the norm for both the Half and Full when we were entering MK. It’s substantially the same experience from my perspective.

ETA: I’d guess this change is also meant to help bus traffic.


----------



## StarGirl11

Few thoughts:

1. Disappointed but not surprised by the lack of DHS time. Even if they had been planning to maybe add more I think the absolute mayhem that’s been ROTRs opening has made it not viable for who knows how long.
2. Still going by Everest thank the lord
3. Guess I’m one of the few that realized early Epcot meant losing the run down Main Street? I ran the math over a month ago based on the old pre 2013 course and realized rather quickly the only way to make it was a really early placement and being pretty fast
4. @Barca33Runner Thats probably _exactly _what they’re thinking. My one experience on the old course in 2011 where I DNFed had me getting out of the park right as they were opening. And I was very much towards the back. They don’t want to get the runners mixed up with the normal customers.
5. Disappointed by Pandora but wasn’t entirely expecting it either since like BB it’s got narrow pathways. Come alleys a nightmare normally can’t imagine having to go through a similar situation a few more times.
6. They must be planning to move H over as soon as enough the first two corrals are off or else they’re going to have a giant safety hazard.
7. Some of this decision making with the full course feels like it was brought on by the construction understandably. So going to be interesting to see what possibly changes next year.


----------



## StarGirl11

And something else I forgot. They’re recommended last point to board is still 3:30. Kind of surprised that didn’t get changed with the 5 am start. Maybe they’re still planning on starting at 3? If so that’s an interesting choice and may push me further into taking Lyft that morning.

ETA: Nope they’re starting at 2:30 just found the times in the guide. Yeah I’m taking a Lyft.


----------



## SheHulk

Barca33Runner said:


> The positive I am looking forward to is that it’s a little more packed with landmarks on the back half of the course. During the longest boring slog we have MK to look forward to and after we reach AK the race seems to be sectioned pretty nicely with the small portions of parks we get to enter all back to back to back. Before it was about 9 miles of highway and WWoS before reaching DHS. That could get pretty soul-crushing.


Agree 100%


----------



## GuinnessRunner

My initial reactions at looking at the new marathon map:

1) Disappointed we don't get World Showcase in the dark like it used to be.  I loved running with the torches lit.
2) I guess if they can say the 100 ft. we run through HS counts as "park time" then so does the quick in/out at Blizzard Beach, but guess I was expecting more there.  I know the paths aren't made for running, but still.
3) While I thought I was happy to lose WWoS, in looking at this, I'm not so sure now.  Miles 18-21 (really almost 17-21) are prime bonking miles for me and with nothing to really see, I think that they may feel even longer.  I was not a fan of all the turns in WWoS, but I think it did help make the miles click by faster.

With all the construction going on and Galaxy's Edge opening and finally busy with RoR opening last week, I totally understand the need for the changes and will give RD a pass for now.  While I may not love the new course, there were things about the old one I didn't love either.  More importantly, I still get to run at Disney.


----------



## StarGirl11

Random aside. Someone on Reddit was asking about running through GE and I realized for the first time that they apparently haven’t updated the DHS cutout since Lights Motor Action was still around. You can see it in the cutout!


----------



## tiggerunner

Can you still preorder the marathon jacket? I can’t seem to find a spot for merchandise. Thanks


----------



## SheHulk

FYI Beaches & Cream is now re-opening on December 26 and I just snagged reservations for Marathon Weekend. Get em while they last!


----------



## UNCBear24

SheHulk said:


> FYI Beaches & Cream is now re-opening on December 26 and I just snagged reservations for Marathon Weekend. Get em while they last!


Thanks!  I got a post marathon reservation!


----------



## FawnJD

Can one of you gurus update me on what the food offerings have been at the various stations in the past years? I seem to remember that there was candy and fruit snacks going into DHS in 2014 because I pocketed them to give to my kids who were watching along the route at the DHS entrance...


----------



## ANIM8R

SAFD: We went to WDW for our 10th Anniversary and, of course, had great time. That was early Dec 2011. That holiday season, I got real sick (nothing serious, just the flu but prolonged and the worst I've ever had it). I gained A LOT of weight during January...lots of milkshakes and ice cream to numb my sore throat (that was stupid but ‾\_(ツ)_/‾ ).

So, being sick and already tired of the cold weather, I was missing Disney. I was looking at YouTube videos of Disney stuff and stumbled across Lee Hoedl's (sp?) videos of the WDW marathon. It ran through the castle and even backstage...I was hooked! It looked like so much fun!

I played old man baseball (no, not softball) at the time and usually started running in March to get back into shape by May. But my running was not more than 3 miles. I ran one half-marathon about 10 years before that but that was the extent of my running - never attempted a marathon. I researched the WDW races and read about the Goofy Challenge and the Coast-to-Coast. And then I saw the medals!!! That really got me excited about starting running again.

All of that (Disney, wanting to lose wight, medals) got me interested in starting to run again but the one, single thing that MADE me run the 2013 Goofy is the following true story:

Me: (watching YouTube videos of the WDW marathon)
Wife: What are you doing?
Me: Did you know Disney has a marathon? It runs through all four parks - you even get to run through the castle!
Wife: You can't run a marathon.

And THAT ladies and gentlemen is why I have now run 17 marathons including being perfectly Dopey....all because my wife said I couldn't.

Don't get me wrong - I love my wife with every fiber of my being but, dang, that sure got under my skin. I'm not a speed demon but I ran my first marathon in October of that year and we've done WDW Marathon weekend every year since!


----------



## Harlaxton

Is there a way to physically 'run' to DHS from EPCOT after finishing the 5K and 10K?  If not, assuming Uber would probably be the fastest method to get there, where's the preferred pick-up spot knowing there may be road closures?


----------



## willieT

Barca33Runner said:


> Hot mess is the first thing that came to mind on the marathon course.


Yeah, I agree.  I had a few other non-positive words to describe it.   It seems like all of the negative route options were selected.

1.  Meandering route around Epcot's parking lot to start?   Check.
2.  Limited Epcot park time to start?  Check.
3.  Loop ramp to enter World Drive heading north on the southbound side?  Check.
4.  Side entrance to Magic Kingdom?  Check.
5.  Limited DAK park time?  Check.
6.  Loop back to Western Way by taking the E. Savannah Circle service road? (Ok, I'll be more positive here and admit that we can at least see the backstage area of EE and River Rapids, which would be a first for me).
7.  Limited BB park time? Check.
8.  Limited DHS park time?  Major check.

Now that we know the route, I'll adjust and learn to like it.   I was hoping for more park time, but I'm just happy with avoiding WWoS this year.


----------



## BigEeyore

No worries Goof Troop - it says you can pick up your bib on Weds, Thurs or Friday! 

Participants must be registered for _Goofy Race and a Half_ Challenge in order to be eligible for the _Goofy Race and a Half_ Challenge medal.
All Participants must attend the Expo on Wednesday, January 8th, Thursday, January 9th, or Friday, January 10th with a valid photo ID to pick up their Race Bib.
I have the same worries about the new marathon course as others have said - biggest one is not getting to see the castle lights in the dark, so glad I am doing the half the day before where I should get to MK in the dark.  I am disappointed in the lack of time in HS - it really is just for them to say the course goes through all 4 parks.  And this is really a course-cutter's dream come true - I would like to think that Disney would set up timing mats along the course in certain spots to help catch the cheaters but that probably won't happen. 

BUT I am always grateful to be running at Disney, and I will not miss that out-and-back before AK, the dreaded Osceola pkwy,  or the soul-crushing WWoS!


----------



## FawnJD

FawnJD said:


> The start of the course looks very similar to what I remember from 2012. Maybe someone else can confirm.
> 
> Pros:
> 1) We avoid Osceola Parkway, which was always my least favorite part of the course.
> 2) I have the course in my hands prior to my 21-miler this weekend, which will be good motivation!
> 
> Cons:
> 1) There's no way there's more park time.
> 2) Even given the problems with the narrow pathways, I was hoping for more BB.



And, on a totally personal note, the route in from Western Way to DHS (via BB) is the way we typically drive in to the parks. That's going to be a big motivator on my part in those late miles--thinking of all the happy times my family has spent on that road headed to WDW--and finally getting to inspect that pond across the way from Coronado Springs for the gator that I SWEAR is there but my husband claims to never see...


----------



## PointerPower

ANIM8R said:


> SAFD: We went to WDW for our 10th Anniversary and, of course, had great time. That was early Dec 2011. That holiday season, I got real sick (nothing serious, just the flu but prolonged and the worst I've ever had it). I gained A LOT of weight during January...lots of milkshakes and ice cream to numb my sore throat (that was stupid but ‾\_(ツ)_/‾ ).
> 
> So, being sick and already tired of the cold weather, I was missing Disney. I was looking at YouTube videos of Disney stuff and stumbled across Lee Hoedl's (sp?) videos of the WDW marathon. It ran through the castle and even backstage...I was hooked! It looked like so much fun!
> 
> I played old man baseball (no, not softball) at the time and usually started running in March to get back into shape by May. But my running was not more than 3 miles. I ran one half-marathon about 10 years before that but that was the extent of my running - never attempted a marathon. I researched the WDW races and read about the Goofy Challenge and the Coast-to-Coast. And then I saw the medals!!! That really got me excited about starting running again.
> 
> All of that (Disney, wanting to lose wight, medals) got me interested in starting to run again but the one, single thing that MADE me run the 2013 Goofy is the following true story:
> 
> Me: (watching YouTube videos of the WDW marathon)
> Wife: What are you doing?
> Me: Did you know Disney has a marathon? It runs through all four parks - you even get to run through the castle!
> Wife: You can't run a marathon.
> 
> And THAT ladies and gentlemen is why I have now run 17 marathons including being perfectly Dopey....all because my wife said I couldn't.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love my wife with every fiber of my being but, dang, that sure got under my skin. I'm not a speed demon but I ran my first marathon in October of that year and we've done WDW Marathon weekend every year since!



Great story - Congratulations on the perfect Dopey! - that distance still intimidates me.  When I signed up for my first 5k, my wife said "Are you crazy? - that's 3 miles!".  7 marathons, 15 half marathons, and a bunch of 5k's later.. I'm glad she thought I was crazy for starting.  Looking forward to the Marathon in a few weeks!


----------



## croach

FawnJD said:


> Can one of you gurus update me on what the food offerings have been at the various stations in the past years? I seem to remember that there was candy and fruit snacks going into DHS in 2014 because I pocketed them to give to my kids who were watching along the route at the DHS entrance...



For the marathon there will be two banana stations, a couple sports beans or gels(I can't remember if they still do gels), and then yes they have been handing out candy as you go into HS. Also there are usually people along the way handing out candy or other food, although a lot of that was in the WWoS parking lot.


----------



## PrincessV

I'll offer a couple positives about the new course...

As a slower runner starting in one of the late corrals, I've found Sunset and Hollywood Blvd in DHS to be ROUGH. Park's open and busy, Guests aren't pleased about sharing the space with a race, busy, congested, CMs struggling to keep racers in their lane and Guests out of it, just not ideal. I can see why a decision was made to just eliminate that situation for the most part.

I ran on Buena Vista while staying at CSR two weeks ago and have to say, it's just a really nice road to run. Wooded on the side I assume we'll be on, smooth, a nice little break from the action! Unless they blast music through there.


----------



## willieT

DopeyBadger said:


> Working on coding the Excel sheet at the moment.  These are the initial pace estimates for different types of dark sky backgrounds for MK.



I've watched the following video about a 100 times - the runner started at the gun, so it's easy math to figure out the time of day.   Just add the clock time to the 5:30am start time:






Based on this video, it was still very dark at 6:40 am, but 'Nautical' level light at 6:48am, and 'Civil' level light at 6:56 am.    

Based on my time estimates, I'll be entering MK around 6:30am, so I'm happy...


----------



## DopeyBadger

willieT said:


> I've watched the following video about a 100 times - the runner started at the gun, so it's easy math to figure out the time of day.   Just add the clock time to the 5:30am start time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this video, it was still very dark at 6:40 am, but 'Nautical' level light at 6:48am, and 'Civil' level light at 6:56 am.
> 
> Based on my time estimates, I'll be entering MK around 6:30am, so I'm happy...



Thanks!  That's very helpful.  I pulled some screenshots from Arno's video to get some examples.  The timing of the events was based on Jan 12th, 2019 on Weather Underground.  Here is 2020 sun timing since I didn't realize it would be slightly different (link).



6:24am



6:31-6:38am



6:48am



6:56am



7:05am




7:32am




7:41am


----------



## lahobbs4

Re: the marathon course

I'm definitely disappointed in the DHS non-existent Hollywood Boulevard section. Yes, it's always crowded but I love that part for some reason! I'm underwhelmed overall, but looking forward to some changes this year. Will be my last marathon weekend for quite a while so I will be positive!


----------



## SheHulk

willieT said:


> I've watched the following video about a 100 times - the runner started at the gun, so it's easy math to figure out the time of day.   Just add the clock time to the 5:30am start time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this video, it was still very dark at 6:40 am, but 'Nautical' level light at 6:48am, and 'Civil' level light at 6:56 am.
> 
> Based on my time estimates, I'll be entering MK around 6:30am, so I'm happy...


@DopeyBadger is too modest to say, but you get a few glimpses of him in Arno's videos too!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

Umm, for the 10k, is this a typo? "All Participants must attend the Expo on Wednesday, January 8th, or Friday, January 9th,  with a valid photo ID to pick up their Race Bib"


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Umm, for the 10k, is this a typo? "All Participants must attend the Expo on Wednesday, January 8th, or Friday, January 9th,  with a valid photo ID to pick up their Race Bib"


I would imagine so since the date is right but the day isn’t.


----------



## willieT

Runner Tracker site is *NOT* public yet and *NOT *active.

_*But*_ ... here is the link when it will be active:

https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/tracker
We are getting closer to it being active because, as of just 2 days ago, this link simply redirected you back to the Home page.  Now, we are seeing a notification page  with a 'not currently public' message. 

We used the tracker site last year to (unofficially) find our bib #'s as the waivers link was released about 3 days later...


----------



## cesj90

Anyone have a guess as to when our registration and bib information will be available? I thought usually that was out along with the course map and guide, but I don't see anything


----------



## rteetz

cesj90 said:


> Anyone have a guess as to when our registration and bib information will be available? I thought usually that was out along with the course map and guide, but I don't see anything


Did you mean waivers and corrals? Those will come in the next week or two. They don't typically come with the guide.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Harlaxton said:


> Is there a way to physically 'run' to DHS from EPCOT after finishing the 5K and 10K?  If not, assuming Uber would probably be the fastest method to get there, where's the preferred pick-up spot knowing there may be road closures?



Not directly but I plan on getting a bus to Swan and Dolphin/Boardwalk/Beach. I think it’s #9 lime green if I remember right. I should be done with 10k by 6:30, get on bus and off first stop. Run down path to DHS to meet my wife, enter park, and hope we made it in time for a boarding group. If we do, go to resort, shower, rest, go ride and enjoy Disney. If not go to resort, shower, rest, ride something else and enjoy Disney.


----------



## Dopey 2020

cesj90 said:


> Anyone have a guess as to when our registration and bib information will be available? I thought usually that was out along with the course map and guide, but I don't see anything





rteetz said:


> Did you mean waivers and corrals? Those will come in the next week or two. They don't typically come with the guide.



Guide seems early so I’m going with the optimists guess of tomorrow.
Maybe.... seems like a good guesss and tomorrow is a lucky day


----------



## rteetz

Dopey 2020 said:


> Guide seems early so I’m going with the optimists guess of tomorrow.
> Maybe.... seems like a good guesss and tomorrow is a lucky day


Wine and Dine guide came out like a week before waivers. It definitely wasn't the next day. I really don't remember though.


----------



## LdyStormy76

The only places for spectators will be hotel property or with a park ticket prior to leaving DHS. 

Something I found challenging - read scary - last year was that the course going into WWoS was already broken down by the time I exited it.  This course has 2 points where those who are slower will have to see that.


----------



## flav

This is my first runDisney Marathon Weekend and I only have the Wine and Dine Two Course Challenge 2017 to compare it with... Here are my first impressions on the courses:
- Love the 5k, Epcot at night, although I would have prefer it to be different (like AK) from the 10k.
- Poor DD, she gets a sucky course (and medal) for her first 10k. My WnD 10k was much better, going through Hollywood and Sunset Boulevard, Boardwalk and World Showcase at night.
- Happy to go through the castle at night, the rest of the Half is as expected.
- I trust your comments that WoS is better being removed (I found it beautiful when going at the Expo) but I hope to meet Mickey and friends in their sport attires! I do not know how much a better flow vs less park time will influence my Marathon mood, it is kind of the point of running Disney. As long as runDisney compensates with more animation, supporters, characters etc, it should be ok.


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> Thanks!  That's very helpful.  I pulled some screenshots from Arno's video to get some examples.  The timing of the events was based on Jan 12th, 2019 on Weather Underground.  Here is 2020 sun timing since I didn't realize it would be slightly different (link).
> 
> View attachment 458369
> 
> 6:24am
> 
> View attachment 458367
> 
> 6:31-6:38am
> 
> View attachment 458368
> 
> 6:48am
> 
> View attachment 458362
> 
> 6:56am
> 
> View attachment 458366
> 
> 7:05am
> 
> View attachment 458365
> 
> 
> 7:32am
> 
> View attachment 458364
> 
> 
> 7:41am
> 
> View attachment 458363


Just to add another variable to your equation: It will be full moon that weekend.


----------



## Carol_

I shouldn’t be doing the 1/2 but I’m going to do it.
I haven’t been training but half of me says that just means I haven’t injured myself yet!
Self-guided Boot camp started today.
I expect to get up to 7 miles before the race, then wing it on race day with plenty of bandaids and ibuprofen in my fanny pack.
Wish me luck!


----------



## momandmousefan

PrincessV said:


> Psst: Marathon Weekend Guide is live! https://guide.rundisney.events/


How’d you happen to discover the link to the guide was out and where is the guide linked from? I’m trying to figure out if there is something I should be watching as there’s nothing new in my rundisney dashboard.


----------



## FFigawi

I’m going to give the new course the benefit of the doubt except for the last mile or so in Epcot. We will need to detour off the route in order to get our finish line margaritas.


----------



## ANIM8R

Unfortunately, we will be missing Marathon weekend this year but I'm still interested on keeping up on everybody here and their progress.

The changes to the marathon course are certainly significant! I'm anxious to read everybodys experiences and thoughts next month. Over the last seven years, I found the course very congested until World Drive around Mile 2.5 or so (I started in the range of Corral D-F depending on the year). I'm worried that the course through Epcot will be very crowded...adding to that the darkness, I sure hope everybody is careful and considerate at the pinch points!

When training for the marathon, whenever I reached 5.5 miles on my local route I always thought to myself "Now, we'll be entering the castle!". Now that isn't until Mile 10.5!

On the previous courses, Cone Alley was always very congested (because of my corral placement and pace). That should be MUCH better this year! No Osceola is nice but I'm one of the few on here that like WWoS (especially the track and the baseball stadium).

My biggest gripe about the course is that there appears to be carrot stations according to https://guide.rundisney.events/maps/.
I am very much against this!


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> I’m going to give the new course the benefit of the doubt except for the last mile or so in Epcot. We will need to detour off the route in order to get our finish line margaritas.


Thanks for pointing that out! I didn't have a chance to look at the map in detail. May have to make a detour as well.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> I’m going to give the new course the benefit of the doubt except for the last mile or so in Epcot. We will need to detour off the route in order to get our finish line margaritas.





Princess KP said:


> Thanks for pointing that out! I didn't have a chance to look at the map in detail. May have to make a detour as well.



Just mix it up and grab an Italian Margarita as you pass through Italy.  No need to divert from the course!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I’m still feeling disappointed about the course, maybe because I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt (“It’s Disney—they’ll make sure the course is great.”). Well, no. After seeing it, I feel like an unwelcome houseguest. Instead of feeling like they worked out something that would wow us, it feels more like they’re putting up with us. They seem to be saying, “okay, you can come over, but stay in the front room, and don’t touch any of my cool toys.”  I understand that they have all sorts of logistics to work around, especially given all the construction at Epcot, but I certainly don’t feel any Disney magic was put into the course. I see a lot of things I enjoyed taken away, but not replaced with anything fun. How do you come up with a disappointing course at Disney World?  There are so many things that you could do to make it special—why this?!


----------



## mbrittb00

Dopey 2020 said:


> Not directly but I plan on getting a bus to Swan and Dolphin/Boardwalk/Beach. I think it’s #9 lime green if I remember right. I should be done with 10k by 6:30, get on bus and off first stop. Run down path to DHS to meet my wife, enter park, and hope we made it in time for a boarding group. If we do, go to resort, shower, rest, go ride and enjoy Disney. If not go to resort, shower, rest, ride something else and enjoy Disney.



I'm sure the "#9 lime green" will make since at some point.   Unless I'm missing something Boardwalk would be the most convenient as it is the closest to DHS and on the same side of the water as the path.  We are planning to go after the 5k.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I looked more in depth at the course last night.  I'm ok with it.  Usually my least favorite parts of the course were from the Polynesian to AK, then after AK to WWoS, and then from the stadium to DHS.  This year's course, I think my least favorite part will be from exiting EPCOT to the TTC, so I'm fine getting that out of the way early.  I like that the out and back before AK is gone.  I haven't been for a while, but if I remember, the back part of Blizzard Beach is either stairs or hills to get up to the slides, so I"m fine with the course they have in there.  I wish we'd be running on Hollywood Boulevard, but considering the likely crowds, I understand their diversion.  Same with EPCOT and the Future World construction.  We need to start lobbying Disney to bring up a margarita cart to where the course is about to go backstage.  That, or we can put my friend in the text group and text him when you're coming and make him go pick up the margaritas and bring them to the course to hand off to you.


----------



## MissLiss279

mbrittb00 said:


> I'm sure the "#9 lime green" will make since at some point.   Unless I'm missing something Boardwalk would be the most convenient as it is the closest to DHS and on the same side of the water as the path.  We are planning to go after the 5k.


Since all those resorts share a bus, it might be faster to get off at the first stop, whatever it is. I think Boardwalk was the last stop, if I’m remembering correctly. (I could be wrong and things could change...)


----------



## mbrittb00

MissLiss279 said:


> Since all those resorts share a bus, it might be faster to get off at the first stop, whatever it is. I think Boardwalk was the last stop, if I’m remembering correctly. (I could be wrong and things could change...)



I didn't realize they shared a bus.  But yeah, probably first stop of the three would be best.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Yup, Swan is usually first and very quick to walk over the bridge to the HS path behind Boardwalk. There will be runners coming from the BW heading to BC during the 10k but I would think you can still access the path.

#9 lime is the number/color RD assigns to that route (I think) so that’s the stop to look for at the finish line (the resort names will be on the sign as well)


----------



## PrincessV

momandmousefan said:


> How’d you happen to discover the link to the guide was out and where is the guide linked from? I’m trying to figure out if there is something I should be watching as there’s nothing new in my rundisney dashboard.


A couple years ago, rD started using the same URL for all event guides, just updating the content for each race weekend. So I have that URL saved and was checking it a few times a day to see if it switched from Wine & Dine info to Marathon Weekend. Just dumb luck that one of the times I checked yesterday it had just been switched!


----------



## aalvis

Neon Cactus said:


> I looked more in depth at the course last night.  I'm ok with it.  Usually my least favorite parts of the course were from the Polynesian to AK, then after AK to WWoS, and then from the stadium to DHS.  This year's course, I think my least favorite part will be from exiting EPCOT to the TTC, so I'm fine getting that out of the way early.  I like that the out and back before AK is gone.  I haven't been for a while, but if I remember, the back part of Blizzard Beach is either stairs or hills to get up to the slides, so I"m fine with the course they have in there.  I wish we'd be running on Hollywood Boulevard, but considering the likely crowds, I understand their diversion.  Same with EPCOT and the Future World construction.  We need to start lobbying Disney to bring up a margarita cart to where the course is about to go backstage.  That, or we can put my friend in the text group and text him when you're coming and make him go pick up the margaritas and bring them to the course to hand off to you.


I am okay with the course too.  I never ran the old course, so I have nothing to compare it to.  I like that the parks are back to back at the end.  The parks will motivate me to keep going when things get hard.


----------



## mbrittb00

Dopey 2020 said:


> Yup, Swan is usually first and very quick to walk over the bridge to the HS path behind Boardwalk. There will be runners coming from the BW heading to BC during the 10k but I would think you can still access the path.
> 
> #9 lime is the number/color RD assigns to that route (I think) so that’s the stop to look for at the finish line (the resort names will be on the sign as well)



Thanks.  We'll be doing this after the 5k, so won't have to worry about runners.  Not knowing my way "through" the Dolphin/Swan, is it better to go out the "back" across the semi-circular lake, then around to the boardwalk, or is there a way to somehow go "through" the left (from the entrance) out the side?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Saw this mentioned on Facebook and it's a very good point.



The reminder states to arrive at EPCOT by 3:30am.  That's not uncommon because rD usually recommends being to the course about 1.5hrs in advance of the race.  The catch though is this year the course runs through the EPCOT parking lot at mile 2.



Which means there might come a point where crossing the parking lot becomes more difficult for late arrivals to the race.  By someone else's math, the wheelchair athletes could be crossing the parking lot at 5:06am, and make it to the cross point with the "walk out" at 3.8 miles around 5:12am.  So just something to consider on race morning and when you decide to make your way to the start line.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Trying to be positive, so a couple more thoughts as I look at the maps more:

1) While we don't get to run around World Showcase in the dark, the new course should give us a chance to get a nice picture with Spaceship Earth lit up in the background.
2) They have made getting a margarita at the end of the full much harder _but_ they set it up great to get one to finish off the HM.
3) While it might change (as we've seen the map illustrations do in the past), I wonder what the reasoning is for us to (a) go in to MK through the turnstiles on the HM but miss the back part of new Fantasy Land and (b) on the full, come in by Tony's, but pick up the back part of New Fantasy Land?  I guess, as someone mentioned earlier, maybe it is so they can be ready earlier to get guests in?
4) Still can't come up with much positive to say about the BB and HS portions...
5) The "parade" under Test Track might be a neat visual for those riding as we finish up the marathon.


----------



## Dopey 2020

mbrittb00 said:


> Thanks.  We'll be doing this after the 5k, so won't have to worry about runners.  Not knowing my way "through" the Dolphin/Swan, is it better to go out the "back" across the semi-circular lake, then around to the boardwalk, or is there a way to somehow go "through" the left (from the entrance) out the side?



I don’t know it very well either but from what I remember this is where the bus drops you at the Swan and the path that I have taken before to get from Swan to BW and of course continue on to HS


----------



## mbrittb00

Dopey 2020 said:


> I don’t know it very well either but from what I remember this is where the bus drops you at the Swan and the path that I have taken before to get from Swan to BW and of course continue on to HS
> 
> View attachment 458490




  I was looking at it from the Dolphin side.  Glad I came here.


----------



## JS71

Seems like the course is not going the Magic Kingdom welcome gate.


----------



## kirstie101

Ok so the important stuff first... margaritas... what’s an Italian margarita and is it an acceptable substitute for a real margarita? If I need a real margarita, how far off course will the detour be?

Less important, what are we going to see in the DHS section? Anything interesting at all?


----------



## camaker

kirstie101 said:


> Ok so the important stuff first... margaritas... what’s an Italian margarita and is it an acceptable substitute for a real margarita? If I need a real margarita, how far off course will the detour be?
> 
> Less important, what are we going to see in the DHS section? Anything interesting at all?



From the Tutto Italia menu:


*Italian Margarita* - Limoncello, tequila, fresh lime juice
It's frozen, if that makes a difference.  I'm not a big drinker, but I enjoy the occasional margarita and the Italian Margarita is one of the few drinks I'll go out of my way to get at Disney.  It's available in the little drink kiosk at the front of Italy in Epcot, so it's convenient for runners.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Carol_ said:


> I shouldn’t be doing the 1/2 but I’m going to do it.
> I haven’t been training but half of me says that just means I haven’t injured myself yet!
> Self-guided Boot camp started today.
> I expect to get up to 7 miles before the race, then wing it on race day with plenty of bandaids and ibuprofen in my fanny pack.
> Wish me luck!


I once ran a half at Disneyland on just 3 weeks of training.  So it can be done and you have more time than that.  Just accept that your time will be slower and that you may need to cut out character stops, et all in order to finish.  Good luck.


----------



## kirstie101

camaker said:


> From the Tutto Italia menu:
> 
> 
> *Italian Margarita* - Limoncello, tequila, fresh lime juice
> It's frozen, if that makes a difference.  I'm not a big drinker, but I enjoy the occasional margarita and the Italian Margarita is one of the few drinks I'll go out of my way to get at Disney.  It's available in the little drink kiosk at the front of Italy in Epcot, so it's convenient for runners.



That actually sounds amazing and will work just fine! Thanks!


----------



## michigandergirl

My thoughts on the course:

1) I have mixed feeling about the elimination of WWOS. When I ran my first marathon in 2016, I felt the same way as most of you - I hated that area. I was struggling mentally & physically, I had a rock in my shoe, and I couldn't wait to get out of there. But, in 2018 I had a completely different experience. I stopped for a few character photos with very short lines. I used a real bathroom with no line. And I was so hungry at that point, that it was like an oasis with all of the spectators handing out real food (thank you pickle lady)! Instead of sucking my energy, I left that area feeling great.

2) My original plan for the world showcase was to stop for a beer in Germany, drink it, then get a margarita for the finish, but now I suppose I'll just have to get 2 beers in Germany.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I know the golden rule is not to change anything that you do for race day.  I have competed several marathons, always wearing a full fuel belt, even though there is water / Gatorade on course.  I'm actually contemplating not wearing the belt, and really utilizing the water stops instead.  I may just carry one bottle in case I want a sip between stops.  Your thoughts?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I know the golden rule is not to change anything that you do for race day.  I have competed several marathons, always wearing a full fuel belt, even though there is water / Gatorade on course.  I'm actually contemplating not wearing the belt, and really utilizing the water stops instead.  I may just carry one bottle in case I want a sip between stops.  Your thoughts?


Disney does have more water stops than most courses, so you would probably be fine relying on those.  I am on allergy medicine, which tends to keep me pretty dehydrated, so I prefer to have a water bottle with me, even on the Disney course.  The volunteers will usually happily refill your bottle if you need it, so just one is plenty.  If it gets hot, like it did last year, I particularly need more than just a couple of sips at a water stop, and the water bottle really helps.


----------



## Harlaxton

Dopey 2020 said:


> I don’t know it very well either but from what I remember this is where the bus drops you at the Swan and the path that I have taken before to get from Swan to BW and of course continue on to HS
> 
> View attachment 458490


Since we're talking about making it to HS before the BG's are gone, time is money.  Looks to me like the fastest point between A and B is swimming across that channel.  Will be turning the 5K into a triathlon methinks.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I know the golden rule is not to change anything that you do for race day.  I have competed several marathons, always wearing a full fuel belt, even though there is water / Gatorade on course.  I'm actually contemplating not wearing the belt, and really utilizing the water stops instead.  I may just carry one bottle in case I want a sip between stops.  Your thoughts?


I ran a runDisney event where one water stop was completely out of water/powerade.  It was an anomaly for that race, but nevertheless it did happen.  I always prefer to have water/powerade on me just in case I need it when I am not near a water stop.


----------



## steph0808

In marathon training fashion, my shoes have felt...off...for the last few runs. They only have about 150 miles on them, so I'm not sure what is up. They are exactly the same model and color that I ran almost 400 miles in over the summer and fall. 

So, I went out in them yesterday and felt fine until I drove home and got out of my car. Plantar fasciitis flare-up in left foot. Noooooo! I haven't had PF in like two years. So, I'm sidelined until it calms down. Still hoping to make 10.5 miles on Sunday in my older, trustworthy pair. Also have a new pair on order. 

My training for WDW has been less than stellar. I really need to stop doing a November and January marathon together. Gets to be too much!


----------



## SheHulk

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I know the golden rule is not to change anything that you do for race day.  I have competed several marathons, always wearing a full fuel belt, even though there is water / Gatorade on course.  I'm actually contemplating not wearing the belt, and really utilizing the water stops instead.  I may just carry one bottle in case I want a sip between stops.  Your thoughts?


I used to do long runs carrying a water bottle, and then just rely on water stops at the (Disney) marathon itself. It always worked out for me. And I'm a toward-the-back-of-the-packer. Now I don't even train carrying a bottle, I run a 4 mile loop and grab a drink off my car each time I pass. It's been fine.


----------



## CDKG

FFigawi said:


> I’m going to give the new course the benefit of the doubt except for the last mile or so in Epcot. We will need to detour off the route in order to get our finish line margaritas.


Honestly, the major detour for finish line margaritas is my biggest concern about the new course!


Neon Cactus said:


> We need to start lobbying Disney to bring up a margarita cart to where the course is about to go backstage. That, or we can put my friend in the text group and text him when you're coming and make him go pick up the margaritas and bring them to the course to hand off to you.


Hmmm...  


camaker said:


> From the Tutto Italia menu:
> 
> 
> *Italian Margarita* - Limoncello, tequila, fresh lime juice
> It's frozen, if that makes a difference.


Unfortunately, frozen makes a big difference. I would totally go for it on the rocks!


----------



## SheHulk

steph0808 said:


> In marathon training fashion, my shoes have felt...off...for the last few runs. They only have about 150 miles on them, so I'm not sure what is up. They are exactly the same model and color that I ran almost 400 miles in over the summer and fall.
> 
> So, I went out in them yesterday and felt fine until I drove home and got out of my car. Plantar fasciitis flare-up in left foot. Noooooo! I haven't had PF in like two years. So, I'm sidelined until it calms down. Still hoping to make 10.5 miles on Sunday in my older, trustworthy pair. Also have a new pair on order.
> 
> My training for WDW has been less than stellar. I really need to stop doing a November and January marathon together. Gets to be too much!


Ugh this is exactly what happened to me! Not PF but another foot injury. My shoes had about 150 miles, but didn't feel right, and I kept telling myself, just another week and I'll switch out. Then boom I was off my feet for like 3 weeks. What was the model of the shoe? Mine was the Asics Nimbus 20 I think. I had bought FOUR pairs of the same shoe and this was the third I used. The previous 2 were no problem.

The moral of the story is to listen to that feeling. Good luck on your 10.5 miler.


----------



## steph0808

SheHulk said:


> Ugh this is exactly what happened to me! Not PF but another foot injury. My shoes had about 150 miles, but didn't feel right, and I kept telling myself, just another week and I'll switch out. Then boom I was off my feet for like 3 weeks. What was the model of the shoe? Mine was the Asics Nimbus 20 I think. I had bought FOUR pairs of the same shoe and this was the third I used. The previous 2 were no problem.
> 
> The moral of the story is to listen to that feeling. Good luck on your 10.5 miler.



New Balance w890 - I have run in them since I started running seriously (took a one to two year break when they were discontinued), so I'm not sure what the deal is! 

I'm hoping to get out on Sunday but will continue to rest if it still hurts. I'm wearing my arch support band and taking it easy.


----------



## StarGirl11

DopeyBadger said:


> Saw this mentioned on Facebook and it's a very good point.
> 
> View attachment 458485
> 
> The reminder states to arrive at EPCOT by 3:30am.  That's not uncommon because rD usually recommends being to the course about 1.5hrs in advance of the race.  The catch though is this year the course runs through the EPCOT parking lot at mile 2.
> 
> View attachment 458484
> 
> Which means there might come a point where crossing the parking lot becomes more difficult for late arrivals to the race.  By someone else's math, the wheelchair athletes could be crossing the parking lot at 5:06am, and make it to the cross point with the "walk out" at 3.8 miles around 5:12am.  So just something to consider on race morning and when you decide to make your way to the start line.



Actually I would push all of that back by an hour. Here's why (and admittedly I'm basing this on my experience doing the walkover for the 5/10, this year will be my first doing all four so this might end up being different.

This is the crucial piece of evidence:



Note the time stamp. This is after the walkover is complete for the 10k. That’s a full 30 minutes ahead of the start even with us being released about two minutes ahead of the first wave of A.

 As far as I can tell and remember we started the trip over about 4:40. I remember snagging a photo with friends and then scurrying over to the tent just making it by a couple of minutes before the walkover. So if the full walkover is anything like it’s shorter counterparts we’re going to be moving around 4.

I’m going to go through some of the photos in the Adaptive group I’m in to see if I can further verify it. But yeah people take the start time seriously.


----------



## willieT

croach said:


> For the marathon there will be two banana stations, a couple sports beans or gels(I can't remember if they still do gels), and then yes they have been handing out candy as you go into HS. Also there are usually people along the way handing out candy or other food, although a lot of that was in the WWoS parking lot.



I copied this from the 2018 event guide -- this year was the first race with Sports Beans and no Clif products.  And I like how the guide states *Chiquita *bananas -- not just any old type of banana. 

*Mickey 2018:  Beverage and Food Stops *
"A total of 19 beverage stations will be set up along the course offering DASANI® water and POWERADE. There will be five food stops located along the course. *Chiquita *bananas will be available at Mile 12.1 and Mile 18.3. Sport Beans® Energizing Jelly Beans® will be distributed at Mile 15.9 and Mile 20.1. Sponges will be provided at Mile 17.9, and candy will be available at Mile 23.2 "


Here's my guess for this year using the map -- I updated my original post to include the missing stop at mile 13.4 (thanks to @DopeyBadger):

*Mickey 2020:   Beverage and Food Stops *_(mile estimation from current map; food type based on prior races)_

Beverage stops (19):  Mile 1,  2.7, 4.8, 6.3, 7.8, 9.1, 11.3, 12.2, 13.4, 14.1, 15.8, 17.3, 18.6, 19, 20.3, 21.7, 23.1, 24, 24.8
Food stops (5): Mile 11.2 (banana), 17.2 (beans), 18.9 (banana), 21.6 (beans),  23.2  (candy)


----------



## DopeyBadger

StarGirl11 said:


> Actually I would push all of that back by an hour. Here's why (and admittedly I'm basing this on my experience doing the walkover for the 5/10, this year will be my first doing all four so this might end up being different.
> 
> This is the crucial piece of evidence:
> 
> View attachment 458525
> 
> Note the time stamp. This is after the walkover is complete for the 10k. That’s a full 30 minutes ahead of the start even with us being released about two minutes ahead of the first wave of A.
> 
> As far as I can tell and remember we started the trip over about 4:40. I remember snagging a photo with friends and then scurrying over to the tent just making it by a couple of minutes before the walkover. So if the full walkover is anything like it’s shorter counterparts we’re going to be moving around 4.
> 
> I’m going to go through some of the photos in the Adaptive group I’m in to see if I can further verify it. But yeah people take the start time seriously.



In the past, the walkout to the starting line opens for the HM and M about 75 minutes before the race starts.  So with a 5am start time, the estimated opening of the walkout for the marathon would be 3:45am.


----------



## StarGirl11

DopeyBadger said:


> In the past, the walkout to the starting line opens for the HM and M about 75 minutes before the race starts.  So with a 5am start time, the estimated opening of the walkout for the marathon would be 3:45am.



Well then I was off by a bit then. As said this is my first year starting in the adaptive corral for the entire event. So I wasn't entirely sure what the half/full walkout was like. Knowing when the walkout usually happens is super usefu and takes away some of the uncertainty I was having. I was planning to get there early anyway but knowing when things get moving gives me a better handle on what to expect on race morning.


----------



## DopeyBadger

willieT said:


> Beverage stops (18): Mile 1, 2.7, 4.8, 6.3, 7.8, 9.1, 11.3, 12.2, 14.1, 15.8, 17.3, 18.6, 19, 20.3, 21.7, 23.1, 24, 24.8



13.4 is the 19th one missing.


----------



## PointerPower

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I know the golden rule is not to change anything that you do for race day.  I have competed several marathons, always wearing a full fuel belt, even though there is water / Gatorade on course.  I'm actually contemplating not wearing the belt, and really utilizing the water stops instead.  I may just carry one bottle in case I want a sip between stops.  Your thoughts?


I, too, am leaning towards just wearing my SPI belt with no water.  Like others have said, there are plenty of water stops at Disney races.  That said, I still packed my water belt for this past January's marathon and was glad I had it with me because of the hot weather.  

One other related thing I'll throw out there:  If they pass out sponges during the race (they did last year), don't throw it away when you're done with it -- hang onto it and reuse it at the next water stop(s).  I threw mine away this year as soon as I used it, and could have really used it later in the race.


----------



## FFigawi

kirstie101 said:


> Less important, what are we going to see in the DHS section? Anything interesting at all?



Course goes right past Tower of Terror and close enough to RnR Coaster to ride both.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I was comparing the routes, 2020 vs. the last time I ran in 2017 :
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1516102144
I like that there isn't the out and back on West Osceola Parkway, and all the zigzagging in ESPN.  There also looks like more EPCOT running, because you run it in the beginning and the end.
I was also comparing the 10k, 2020 vs. 2017:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1512546988In 2017 it looks like we ran under Spaceship Earth, and this coming year we won't.


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> In 2017 it looks like we ran under Spaceship Earth, and this coming year we won't.


There is basically no future World time at all due to construction.


----------



## DerTobi75

Is ist too late to break new shoes in for the Marathon?!


----------



## MissLiss279

DerTobi75 said:


> Is ist too late to break new shoes in for the Marathon?!


I would say, Nope! I’m doing the same starting today. Mine are the same brand/type/version of the ones I normally run in. I just want to get 25-50 miles on them first.


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> Is ist too late to break new shoes in for the Marathon?!



There shouldn’t be any need to break shoes in. If they’re what you normally run in (brand/model) give them a couple of runs to ensure that the fit and feel is consistent with previous pairs and you should be good to go.


----------



## willieT

DopeyBadger said:


> 13.4 is the 19th one missing.


 I'm looking at the course maps, and I don't see a 13.4 water stop.  I see one at 7.9 ( which is close to the loop near 13.4), but no water stops are listed between mile markers 13 and 14.


----------



## flav

DerTobi75 said:


> Is ist too late to break new shoes in for the Marathon?!


I will be “breaking in” one of my pair of shoes when I receive them as gift... Sometimes around the end of December. Hopefully there won’t be too much snow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

willieT said:


> I'm looking at the course maps, and I don't see a 13.4 water stop.  I see one at 7.9 ( which is close to the loop near 13.4), but no water stops are listed between mile markers 13 and 14.
> 
> View attachment 458628



Seems like there is a discrepancy with their cartoon map then:



The 2019 marathon also had a water stop in that same location (albeit a different mile marker on the course).  So maybe it's just missing on the interactive version?  Hard to say definitively.



Another interesting thing I notice, it appears the marathon does not run through the Magic Kingdom toll booths (green is the marathon course).  Caution runners, speed bump _not_ ahead?


----------



## John VN

FFigawi said:


> I’m going to give the new course the benefit of the doubt except for the last mile or so in Epcot. *We will need to detour off the route in order to get our finish line margaritas. *



Sounds like a possible new beginning to replace my *M&M McFlurry detour.*  Maybe keeping with a "*John*" tradition??? 

p.s. -- Thursday 12/12 was the Cold Full Moon at 12:12AM.  Moonrise at 5:17PM Wednesday I was out beginning my bicycle CFM ride, was under the Full Moon at 12:12AM and out at 7:15AM for the Moon set.  Total overnight ride was 160.15 miler. Shot knees put an end to my marathons but will not keep this 69yo geezer from biking.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2929051336
M&M McFlurry John (retired) wishes all ---*safe traveling and successful events*


----------



## FFigawi

John VN said:


> Sounds like a possible new beginning to replace my *M&M McFlurry detour.*  Maybe keeping with a "*John*" tradition???
> 
> p.s. -- Thursday 12/12 was the Cold Full Moon at 12:12AM.  Moonrise at 5:17PM Wednesday I was out beginning my bicycle CFM ride, was under the Full Moon at 12:12AM and out at 7:15AM for the Moon set.  Total overnight ride was 160.15 miler. Shot knees put an end to my marathons but will not keep this 69yo geezer from biking.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2929051336
> M&M McFlurry John (retired) wishes all ---*safe traveling and successful events*



Count me in!!


----------



## UNCBear24

Look what came from runDisney yesterday. I wasn't expecting this!


----------



## garneska

@UNCBear24 that is awesom. Congrats!


----------



## willieT

DopeyBadger said:


> Seems like there is a discrepancy with their cartoon map then...
> 
> The 2019 marathon also had a water stop in that same location (albeit a different mile marker on the course).  So maybe it's just missing on the interactive version?  Hard to say definitively.



Much Thanks!  I missed it on the cartoon map, which I believe is correct.  If my memory is accurate (for the last 9 marathons), we've always had a water stop as soon as we turn onto Bear Island Road.

So, 19 beverage stops is correct!



DopeyBadger said:


> Another interesting thing I notice, it appears the marathon does not run through the Magic Kingdom toll booths (green is the marathon course).  Caution runners, speed bump _not_ ahead?


I'll miss running through the MK toll booths, but we'll run through the Epcot booths in mile 2.   So, we won't escape the speed bump warning message for this race. 

FWIW:  I drew a line (using mapmyrun.com) from the ramp curve through the toll booths to the next right turn into the Epcot parking lot.  

So, if you want to run the tangent and the shortest path, the best lane is underneath the 'O' in 'W E L C O M E'  -- of course, that seems pretty obvious from this picture:


----------



## disneygpa

Maybe a silly runDisney newbie question.  But, why do the corrals seem to be backwards in the 5 and 10k in the guide? 

Congrats to @UNCBear24 very impressive!!!


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> Maybe a silly runDisney newbie question.  But, why do the corrals seem to be backwards in the 5 and 10k in the guide?
> 
> Congrats to @UNCBear24 very impressive!!!


They’ve done this for the last year or two now. They walk each corral out and do a big turn towards the start. It’s weird but it makes sense when you’re there.


----------



## Baloo in MI

UNCBear24 said:


> Look what came from runDisney yesterday. I wasn't expecting this!View attachment 458659


Congrats!  That is so cool!


----------



## wdwjoe13

I am very excited about the new map.  Some thoughts:
1. Happy that the first 7 miles of the half and full aren't identical.  I always disliked that about doing Dopey.
2. Very happy for the return of the morning loop in Epcot.  My first couple marathons were with this setup and that time in Epcot was a highlight.
3. It sounds stupid, but I like running through toll plazas.  So, sad to miss MK, but happy to see return to EC plaza.
4. While the time in the parks may not be as plentiful as many want, I think the backstage parts are a lot more interesting.  We get to run behind Mission: Space, WoL, and UoE.  Plus, behind the Land.  I almost prefer that to the parts on stage in parks.
5. If the temps are warm, the earlier start and course route should keep us shaded for more of the course than before?  Time along Bear Island Road, in Animal Kingdom, and perhaps in BB.  I'm assuming Western Way is better than the sunrise in our eyes on Osceola Parkway.
6. I think Blizzard Beach will feel like the hardest part.  It is an out and back, which are never easy.  The parking lot of BB may be dull.  Plus, it is right in that bonk zone where we may be hurting, but the finish is still 4-6 miles away.
7. I don't mind the HS part.  I anticipate running down Sunset and out.  Cutting through Fantasmic theatre seems fun, then a bit backstage.
8. I like the longer route around Crescent Lake by YC and BC.  I wonder how the route around Boardwalk differs.  Was that the route last year?
9. Happy to see the final part still in WS.  Bummer to exit it so soon at Norway.  A highlight is usually seeing folks in the park in the last half mile cheering you on as you know you are about to finish.  The fact that the last half mile is backstage is a bummer.
10.  Kept the same finish line area, so at least should be comfortable will that finishing chute.

Overall, I am looking forward to the new route.  I am excited for almost the entire thing, except for miles 20-23.


----------



## FFigawi

wdwjoe13 said:


> 8. I like the longer route around Crescent Lake by YC and BC.  I wonder how the route around Boardwalk differs.  Was that the route last year?



This is the same route as in 2019, which is the first year the course ran on the Boardwalk side and not the BC/YC side.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! @lhermiston has asked that I guest host this week for a walk down memory lane.  On April 17th, 2019 (just after registration day), I posed the question asking what your goals were for Marathon Weekend.

_"Now that registration is out of the way for most of us, I'd love to hear your goals for Marathon Weekend. Here's how I see goals. They're personal. You chose it because that goal means something to you. It's important to you. Which means your goal is important to me. No goal is too big or too small. The person's goal to finish their first 5K and another's to take down Michael Wardian's Dopey World Record are equally important to me. So, I'd love to hear yours. And yes, even the super secret I don't want to admit it goals."_

Now that we're just entering peak week of training for most everyone, how do your current goals compare to those you made in April?  And for those that either didn't answer in April, or weren't around then but have joined us since, what are your goals for the weekend?  A specific character you're hoping to snag a pic with?  Getting a drink on course?  Riding EE?  Riding TOT/RnR?  Participate in DATW or the meetup on Friday?  Overcoming an adversity?  Rise of the Resistance?

@steph0808, @huskies90, @regul8ter18, @Disneyslowrunner, @jhoannam, @camaker, @BigEeyore, @Barca33Runner, @dodukes, @disneygpa, @DerTobi75, @NormaG, @rteetz, @Neon Cactus, @IamTrike, @GuinnessRunner, @C.beara, @PrincessV, @Bree, @Dis_Yoda, @TeeterTots, @MissLiss279, @bevcgg, @KevM, @Gemini1131, @flav, @FFigawi, @wdvak, @CDKG, @Baloo in MI, @broadstreet, @bellanotte10, @Mickey Momma, @JulieODC, @courtneybeth, @PCFriar80, @kirstie101, @WDWfeelslikehome, @The Expert, @rdiver, @lhermiston


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD (Guest Host Addition!): 

Fun to look back at these.  Overall, my goals haven't changed that much from April but have definitely evolved:

1) Arrive at the start line healthy -  *still the goal for this race and on track* *(knock on wood)*
2) 5-K/10-K - Enjoy them with my two DDs and get them to want to come back every year to do it together again - _* Looks like they will likely just be ready for the 5-K, but we've had fun just talking about it all and getting ready.*_
3) Win lottery to pay for goal above HM/Marathon - *Unfortunately this hasn't happened (yet)*
4) Just finish feeling good so I can claim my first Dopey (Secret goal - HM under 2:30 and full under 4:45) - *Still very much the goal, although I am throwing any time goals out the window now.  After pushing hard at MCM in October, I promised myself this would be only for fun with no time expectations*
5) Not let the crowded parts on the course impact my attitude - _*This one is definitely still true but has taken on new meaning too.  Good friend who has done a number of RD races got diagnosed with cancer in October and is going through chemo.  So now every time my attitude turns the wrong way, I think of him and his current journey.  My hope is to be able to give him my Dopey medal as a placeholder with a promise that when he beats this thing, he and I will do the race again together and he can give it back to me. *_


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

SAFD hosted by @DopeyBadger

In looking back at my goals from April, they are still on track with what I have in mind currently.
*1-Arrive (and Depart) Healthy*
I think this is always a goal and hope everyone can attain it
*2-Have fun with my first Dopey*
I've done more training for this weekend than any other prior Marathon, thanks to the help of @DopeyBadger I am now entering peak week of my second training plan of two back to back plans that he created for me starting back in May after downtime following SW Rival Run Challenge
*3-Help DW to enjoy her first Dopey as well*
Still working at this one, DW is not a fan of running, but @DopeyBadger has been a great help to her as well , she is a BIG fan of the bling though so once we get to the Expo and the weekend is finally here happy times will follow
*4-Try to make it to at least part of DATW on Monday*
The plan is to stop over to EP and meet some fellow Run Dis'ers for a little while. Mon is our check out day, and we go back to work on Tues, but we're locals so not too far to travel.  

Have a great peak week everyone!


----------



## rdiver

SAFD: 
Thanks for reminder and putting that together DopeyBadger! 

Our half for PoT in September didn't go well. My wife has plantar faciatis leading up to the race, and seems it made it worse. She finished the half, but set her back in training. We've dialed back our expectations for finishing time. 

- Still plan on riding Everest, and with it at 17 mile marker it might help us a little more. 
- Still want at least a couple of pictures on course, as we didn't stop for any pictures during W&D 2018. 
- Planning has really come together for enjoying park days. Have great FP times for everyone and a sit down meal once a day. Biggest unknown at the moment is how many will want to wake up early and do RotR on Friday. 
- Wasn't on my original list, but 5k with our nephew will be fun. Excited to run around WS in the dark.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

My #1 goal for any Disney race is to have fun and not worry about time. Something I would like to accomplish for the marathon this time around is to ride either EE or TOT or both. I'm also excited for my first DATW!


----------



## flav

Arrive healthy and well trained (including flexibility) to Disney: *On track with training, three weeks left to strrrreettcchhhh*
Complete my first Dopey with a smile: *Let’s do this!*
Encourage DD for her 5k and 10k: *Major challenge for her to run in winter, she will be ready but it took a lot of energy to cross the door for training.*
Get a lot of good pictures including one with Mickey dressed as a runner and one with the castle (strategy is to purchase Memory Maker for the first time + carry my phone): *MM purchased, plenty of storage left on my phone.*
Enjoy the parks and resorts with DM, DU, DH, DD, DD and whomever might join... Including experiencing SWGE and TSL Meet with DISers. *That will take some shuffling as not everyone will have the same pace and interest. *
Have at least one alcoholic celebration drink: *For sure! And some fried pickles too.*
Spend only one little fortune on the trip: *Budget is under control plus I saved a lot by dropping gym membership, making my lunches and limiting fancy coffees.*


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks for doing this, @DopeyBadger. It's one of my favorite Disboard traditions. 

SAFD: I didn't make my goals until June or July when I actually signed up for the 10K and Goofy -

- Make the marathon a fun run. The only time I care about is having a good time. Character stops, drinks in AK, Expedition Everest and a drink across the finish line. Looking for some fellow runDisney all stars to run with! 
- Do DATW from beginning to end. 
- Check out the expo more. 
- Embrace my first solo Disney experience, but hopefully find some fellow DISers to hang out with. 

My goals have basically remained the same. Obviously, the course change throws a little bit of a curve ball into aspects of the first goal, but I still want to focus on having fun and running with a group. I'm still on track to do DATW from beginning to end and I do plan on checking out the expo a bit this year. The meaning behind my final goal has changed quite a bit since I made it, but I am still committed to have a great solo trip.

Have a great week, everyone! See you in about 24 days.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: pretty sure I had no goals listed in April because I hadn’t planned on running in 2020. Now that I’m entered, my goal is pretty simple: have fun with friends, which may include some or all of the following...
- Beer at Thirsty River if it’s open
- Ride ToT and RnRC
- Finish line margarita
- Pre race shots
- Finish without injury


----------



## rteetz

SAFD:

my goals are all still intact.

Have fun
Ride Everest
DATW
Meet and hang out with Disers


----------



## willieT

SAFD:

I didn't create marathon goals in April, which is a good thing;  I was not overly optimistic about many parts of my life about 8 months ago.   My job was consuming my life, and even though all my work projects were very successful, I was really burned out -- too many 70 and 80 hour weeks with high pressure.  For the first time since I started seriously running in 2008, I was unable to consistently make my 'Tuesday to Sunday' daily run schedule.  I never thought work would prevent me from running, but it happened.  PLUS, running in the Florida heat had also crushed my spirit.  I had basically given up on qualifying for Boston, despite missing it by 2 minutes at the Chicago Marathon in 2017.  

So, I hit the reset button in August.  I created a training plan for base building, and also a 16 week marathon training plan.  I switched positions within my company to simplify my life.  And then I registered for the Disney Marathon. I'm glad to say that after just 4.5 months of hard training, and a new attitude, life is good now.   

*Goals:*

I always go into every race with 3 goals (A, B, C).   My 'C' goal is usually the same as my pre-race mantra:  "Just do your best for today."

*A goal:*    Sub 3:35 finish time.   Ideally, I would like a sub 3:30, because 3:35 is my BQ time, and 3:30 would give me a BQ minus 5.   But, I'm being realistic based on my training, and I have another BQ race (Tomoka Marathon near Daytona Beach) planned for 3/21.   I'll aim for a sub 3:30 at Tomoka if my Disney marathon race goes well.

Side note:  My older sister is also running the Disney marathon, and it would be super cool if we both BQ at Disney this year.  This would be the A+ goal.

*B goal:*     Sub 3:40.    If the weather is warm like last year, I will still start with an 8:10 mile pace, but may have to reduce it later in the race if the heat/humidity is significant.  Fortunately, with the earlier start time, I expect the temperature to stay the same for the first 2.5 hours of the race.  I'd love low 40's, and I can deal with low 50's -- but 60+ at race start means the BQ goal is most likely deferred.  

Good luck to everyone with your goals!


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I didn't create any goals in April because I didn't register in April. But pretty much my one thing that hasn't changed with Disney over the years: finish what I started.

Which is hard at times when you and your trainer aren't exactly on the same page about you doing Dopey...Normally I tip my hat to him in the last nine months we've been working together.  And there has been several in the past nine months (thanks surgery and chronic illness)But this is one thing I'm not budging on. I'm doing Dopey, whether he likes it or not.

But because of foundation or lack there of we're not planning to taper. Probably stick to around two hour long runs. Just got to make sure I don't go overboard. I was supposed to do 3 1/2 hours last night. But was looking at the clock and know I needed shower and sleep so pulled at 2:40 (though technically that was over what the original plan was at the start of the week). So I stopped there. If I had known just how much I was _not_ going to sleep I would have just kept going.

Which is going to be even more interesting the weekend before Dopey since I got invited to go with a friend to MagFest in the DC area. Let me tell you packing when leaving this time was a bit more then a headache. I had to figure out Dopey, this trip I'm on a flight for right now, Christmas in Knoxville, and MagFest.

I'm pretty sure I forgot something. There's a couple of things I'm planning to get and ship to Knoxville but that doesn't count. Actually I do know I forgot something since I just realized I forgot long pants if the weather turns nippy. Crap. Well at least that won't be a problem this week?

Also its really weird to know that I'm not coming back from this upcoming Disney World trip without a medal (I actually thought about one of those fun runs but between Hagrids and ROTR, and my brain going essentially 'LOL what's sleep?' last night I decided sleeping until we had to get up on departure day was the better option).


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  
Goals for Marathon Weekend:

Run a fun and healthy Dopey! I broke my RunDisney injury/illness curse this year with Goofy, now I'd like to extend that success to Dopey.  *This is looking less and less likely. I did something to my hamstring late in Space Coast training that is causing it to seize up during runs. It’s not strained, it’s just not acting properly.  Unfortunately, I have to manage my pace carefully to keep it from worsening during runs. Two weeks off post Space Coast doesn’t seem to have helped, either. I’m getting very tired of dry needling and electrostim needles to loosen it up afterwards. I’m at a loss as to what to do at this point. It looks like Dopey is going to be slow and careful, though. *
Attend and enjoy the Hurricane Hannah's meet up and pre-race meets. It's always great to put faces with the screen names, new and old!  *Still very much looking forward to this one!*
Enjoy another DATW! I drink more during that event than I do during the rest of the year combined. It's a great way to finish off a race weekend.  *Also still looking forward to this one!  All the margaritas!*


----------



## C.beara

SAFD:
My April goal may have been a little optimistic. 
my main goal of completing my first 10k still stands, and training for it has been going pretty well. But the time goal has gone completely out the window, and I’m okay with that. I want to enjoy the atmosphere and just try and have fun with it.


----------



## CDKG

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that we're just entering peak week of training for most everyone, how do your current goals compare to those you made in April?



First, I want to run for fun! After this year’s heat warning, I threw out all time goals and decided to run for fun. It was the right call! *This is still the plan! But, I’m hoping to shave some time off last year’s marathon. While I don’t plan on watching the clock very closely, I do want to keep moving with just a few detours.*
Next, stop for photos when I want to stop for photos. I stopped 10 times for photos this year and walked Main Street so I could take a video of the experience. I won’t need to stop that many times next year, but won’t hesitate to stop for favorites like my guy Pluto! *Yes, stopping for Pluto is a must! He was the only character I stopped for during W&D. We’ll see who else is out there, but I only plan on stopping for my favorites (I have the 5k and 10k to stop for character photos too.)*
Next year I am stopping for a delicious margarita in Mexico! I didn’t want to stop this year because if it was a one-and-done, I didn’t want my finish line photo to be with a drink in my hand (NOT judging). Next year I will proudly cross the finish line in style! *Ugh! I still really want to do this but the required detour from the course makes me nervous. I just hope I’m feeling strong enough at mile 25.5 to make this goal a reality!*
Finally, I would like to improve on last year’s time. I won’t be running for time, but let’s just say I have plenty of room for improvement. *Fitness wise, I think I am very much on track to meet last year’s B-goal. Again, with plenty of room for improvement I should easily improve on last year’s time!*


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:

✓- Train  
*So far, so good! I've kept up pretty well and PRd my check-in Half.*

✓- Come up with great costumes for the 10K and full  
*I suppose "great is debatable, but I have two I'm happy with.*

- Finish my first marathon in front of the balloon ladies
- Have fun and get photos
- Find someone my pace to run with
- Ride Everest
- Attend meetups and DATW
*I'm confident these will happen!*

- Finish line treat -- Dole Whip or Margarita?
*The course doesn't really line up for either of these very well, but my family is at the Boardwalk, so I may recruit them for an on-course delivery! *


----------



## DerTobi75

All of my April Goals are still intact. I cannot believe that we are so close now to Marathon Weekend. Only twelve days and we are heading to Orlando!

*Finish my first Dopey healthy - *Training is going pretty good. I am just waiting for something bad happen, last minute. Like getting a cold or so, that happened so often to me :-(

*Run the 5K with my Girlfriend - *Ok, my Girlfriends knee allows us just a Walk! Anyway, doing the 5K together with her means a lot to me.

*Do a DLS at the Half Marathon - *Joined the Villians Club and looking forward to do the DLS.

*Run the Full under 5h  (maybe) -* Still a goal 

*Get another / better photo with Snow White, ... Got one with her when I entered Epcot for the last miles of the Marathon in 2017, but we both looked in different cameras  -* Still a goal  And she is still the only Character I am stoping for. Ah, depending on my time, maybe I join Team Finishline Margarita or Beer 

*Get my Medals and Bibs signed by Snow White & Dopey Celebrating my Victory on Sunday at Storybook Dining (?) - *Still a goal, got an ADR for Storybook Dining, so the only thing I have to do, finishing Dopey ;-D

*Meet @DopeyBadger in person, missed him in 2017, I was too late at the Disboard Meeting Point - *Still a goal


----------



## RunDopey

SAFD guest version:


Celebrate my 25th in the best way possible by completing a Dopey together
All of my RD races are for fun and I have specific performance goals.  We will stop whenever it strikes our fancy and both have enough experience to feel comfortable about finishing.
Starting the races healthy and did not think this would be the case.  The end of 2018 and first half of 2019 were a bit challenging.  Extra happy that I do no have any residual issues from my spinal fracture in Sep.
Eat lots of good food and make a light saber in Savi’s after the races.  Very much looking forward to visiting GE for the first time.
Try not to be bummed about the current state of EPCOT as we run through.


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> This year, along with my immediate family making its third annual trip for marathon weekend, we have extended friends and family joining the fun for their first ever runDisney races. They are all doing different races so with me doing Dopey, while I may not be actually running with them, I will be there for all their races at the start/finish.  So, my main goal is something I do not have much control over and that is that all my friends and family have as much fun in January as we have had the last few years.
> 
> huskies90 other goals (that I have more control over):
> 
> Finish my first Dopey
> Do lots of park time and enjoy the races
> Get lots of photos, especially with rare characters.
> Have fun
> (secret goal: Finish the marathon under 4 hours)


My main goals in April were to finish all 4 races and have fun with my immediate family and some extended family / friends who are coming down for their first runDisney races.  Not much has changed since April. Training is going well. I have remained healthy and have completed all the runs on my training plan so far. Assuming things continue for the next 4 weeks, I am confident about finishing.  As for breaking 4 hours on the marathon (secret goal), based on where I am in training, I feel it will be doable if the conditions are good - we have good running weather, I am healthy and I am rested enough from the other races and park time that precede it.


----------



## Neon Cactus

Most of my goals related to enjoying the experience, so I know that won’t be a problem.  I just finished the Dallas Marathon weekend series - a 10k yesterday and half this morning so I am feeling better about next month.  My time at the halfway point of this year’s marathon was 15:37/mile.  Today was 13:42 and I deliberately walked the last four miles to see how my time would be with my Dopey strategy.  This was my first timed 10k and half in several months and I felt very good.


----------



## lahobbs4

I did not make goals in April, either! 

Main goal is to enjoy the first three races and stop for every pic I want to stop for! I need to take the marathon more seriously because, honestly, the thought of being out there longer than I already am just sounds awful. But I would love to be brave enough to ride Everest during!


----------



## drummerwife

Let’s hear it for those of us that didn’t make goals in April!

My main goal is to have fun and finish Dopey with a true smile on my face. Aside from injuring my hip that has caused me to have to switch from running to walking all is going well. I’m also hoping I can overcome my extreme shyness and anxiety and meet some of you at the HH meetup or even DATW.


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
April goal: 
My main goal always with runDisney races is to have fun!
I don’t know that I can ever repeat my PR all distances from 2018, but I would love to go into these races feeling as good as I did then, with each race effort feeling easy(ish).

Still my goal! Have fun! As for the second part, I’m hoping. I’ve had a tough fall. I was pretty burned out by the end of my fall marathon training plan, then I ran the MCM 50k two weeks later (most of which was in the rain), and then toured DC for three and half days - walking a lot. Then on to W&D 5k and half. Those were a struggle. I was tired. When I got back home, motivation was low. I skipped some runs and shortened others. I had one more marathon at the end of November. I ran it with some friends and we walked a little in the second half, which probably was good for me. I took Thanksgiving week off. I’m now back on my schedule. Most runs have been at an easy-ish pace. I’m trying to run as many of these miles with friends as possible to help me get out there and get them done. I think I’m feeling better, and things are starting to look up. I’m hoping I stay motivated for next week’s peak runs of 9 & 15 miles. There’s a lot of other stuff going on that weekend, so I’m really hoping I don’t talk myself out of running that 15 miles (which will be solo).
Long story, but I’m hoping my mojo is back and I enjoy and feel good for Dopey.


----------



## Jason Bryer

I didn't make any explicit goals in April, other than convincing my wife that a third MW in a row is worth it for my first Dopey and her first 10k and half. On that front, goal achieved!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD:  Didn't make goals in April, but mine are
1) Have fun and keep any annoyances that may come up in perspective. To always remember the gratitude and excitement I feel when I first register for any runDisney race.
2) Prioritze sleep whenever I can.  I have a very early travel day on Thursday, and then 10K on Friday and half on Saturday, and then an early wakeup on Monday to attempt RotR- is sleep possible? Not sure, but I know I'll have a much better vacation if I try!
3) Look out for any Disers to say a quick hello to!  I cannot make the meetups, but I would love to say a quick hello to anyone I see in the parks


----------



## cesj90

This is my second Disney race, but first-ever full marathon. I ran the Princess Half this year with a friend, and for the Marathon, my husband will be joining me, instead of spectating. Since it's our first marathon, our primary goal is purely to finish and have fun!

Secondary goals include, avoid hitting a wall or any major physical pain, get some great photos, and enjoy time at Epcot after the race! I just want everything to go well, and to stay far away from sweeper buses! 

If any experienced marathoners wouldn't mind sharing, what is one thing you wish you knew before your first marathon? Or one thing you wish you would have done differently?


----------



## Z-Knight

Any chance Blizzard Beach will be open and we can take the lazy river once around?


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> Any chance Blizzard Beach will be open and we can take the lazy river once around?


The park is closed for refurb on Marathon Sunday. It does reopen that week following though. I doubt they’ll have anything open as they would need life guards on duty.


----------



## Z-Knight

rteetz said:


> The park is closed for refurb on Marathon Sunday. It does reopen that week following though. I doubt they’ll have anything open as they would need life guards on duty.


damn...too bad, that could be the new tradition - ala Expedition Everest.


----------



## Nightriders19

SAFD:  I'm mostly a lurker around here, and didn't set any goals back in April, but here's my story/goals.

I've identified myself as a runner for the past 25 years (since high school track/cross-country), running generally at least once/week.  A lot of life events interfered with "serious" running for a loooong time (2 pregnancies/babies, med school, residency, etc).  In 2014, I visited WDW for the first time as an adult, and happened to be there over Marathon Weekend.  I swore right then and there that someday I would be one of those people with a medal walking the parks on Sunday afternoon.  I discovered I was pregnant the very next day, so put that plan on hold for a little while.  We visited WDW at least 1 - 2 x/year since 2014 and I never forgot about my marathon goal.  I realized that in 2020, the marathon fell on my birthday and decided that it was meant to be!  

Training for a marathon has been hard and wonderful.  I've raced more in 2019 than I have in many years, and have even won a couple of local races.  I joined a running team and got a coach (and met new friends!).  So now with my first full marathon right around the corner, I've gone from having a goal of finishing the marathon to having a goal of getting a BQ in my first full marathon!  I'm targeting a sub-3:30 finish time, and I think it's possible.  I ran 22 miles yesterday, and did 15 of them at around 7:45 pace, with the total run coming in just under 8 minute pace.  I'm so insanely excited about this trip/race!


----------



## Z-Knight

btw, I'm sure someone has mentioned this already, but....damn, HOLY COURSE CUTTING - there are sooooo many points that look like will tempt many.

I feel like I can probably now win this race....in record time, no less. Kipchoge who?


----------



## Mumof4mice

SAFD: My running goal has been adjusted a few times since registering for the Marathon Week 10k.   Originally it was couch to 10k without walking.  That became sub-60min 10k, which was reached in September with @DopeyBadger 's generous help.  I upgraded my marathon week registration to HM and set a new goal of sub-2 HM, again coached by @DopeyBadger . 

I took a hard tumble last week.  Hands vs concrete pavement; I lost. Running on grass until MW just to be safe.  

Other than that training has gone very well.  I just ran a sub-2 HM during my long run! #awesome coach #best training plan.


----------



## steph0808

Here is what I said in April:


> My goal for Marathon Weekend, no matter what I run, will be to have another fun trip with my mom, see new things at Disney, try new foods, and enjoy the race. I run so long at Disney because of not doing the tangents, veering off for characters, etc., that it doesn't make sense for me to set a time/PR goal. But I could try for a runDisney PR (4:43 marathon; 2:06 half).



My goals are the same! Have fun with my mom, try new restaurants, and have fun at the race. So far, my training is right on track  

I may or may not go for a Disney PR - we'll see how many characters need their picture with me!   

An update on my plantar fasciitis - I was able to get my 10.5 miles in yesterday (on the high school track due to snow/rain/ice - woo 42 laps around an oval!) in my old pair of shoes. My foot felt about 87% during the run, but I can feel the soreness in it today. So I'm shutting it down until my new shoes come in. I'll probably try for a light run on Wednesday or Thursday, as long as the foot isn't hurting me in daily life. I have no doubt that I could complete the race, even if I completely stopped training today. But I don't want to do that.


----------



## PrincessV

I somehow lost the quote re: to carry a water bottle or not, but here's my answer should anyone care! I carry my own for halfs and fulls. Because I like to sip every 1/2 mile and whenever I feel like it rather than down a whole cup at a time. I'd love to not carry the bottle, but in the end it's worth it to have fluids exactly when I want them.



camaker said:


> There shouldn’t be any need to break shoes in. If they’re what you normally run in (brand/model) *give them a couple of runs to ensure that the fit and feel is consistent with previous pairs* and you should be good to go.


Bolding is mine and here's why: I've run through 3 pairs of the same shoe make and model: no problems. But I just pulled out a new one of the same make and model to get a few runs in before the marathon... and they feel very different. More roomy, less pop, as if they were already worn out, despite being brand-new out of the box. I'm glad to know now! I have two more new pairs, so I can see if one of them feels better, or I can give this wonky pair a couple more runs to see if they get better, or both.



DopeyBadger said:


> Another interesting thing I notice, it appears the marathon does not run through the Magic Kingdom toll booths (green is the marathon course).


Oh wow, I totally missed that bit!



wdwjoe13 said:


> I am very excited about the new map.  Some thoughts:
> 1. Happy that the first 7 miles of the half and full aren't identical.  I always disliked that about doing Dopey.


I'm of two minds on this, and will be interested to see how it actually hits me. What gets to me most in WDW races is the mental exhaustion from being constantly alert for other runners, the tangents, looking for characters, etc. The great thing about the first 7ish miles being the same was that I could mentally "turn off" a bit during the marathon and not think about tangents and characters, at least - it made that first chunk go by really quickly and easily. IDK if the new route will be more tiring, or will keep me occupied in a way that also make the miles go by quickly.



> 4. While the time in the parks may not be as plentiful as many want, I think the backstage parts are a lot more interesting.  We get to run behind Mission: Space, WoL, and UoE.  Plus, behind the Land.  I almost prefer that to the parts on stage in parks.


Same! I love seeing what goes on behind the scenes.



> 5. If the temps are warm, the earlier start and course route should keep us shaded for more of the course than before?  Time along Bear Island Road, in Animal Kingdom, and perhaps in BB.  I'm assuming Western Way is better than the sunrise in our eyes on Osceola Parkway.


I ran on Beuna Vista a couple weeks ago - around 11am, on the stretch from CSR to BB. Some nice shade on the sidewalk and far lane!



> 8. I like the longer route around Crescent Lake by YC and BC.  I wonder how the route around Boardwalk differs.  Was that the route last year?


Last year was BW, but all previous years I ran it was YC/BC. I MUCH prefer YC/BC. I don't know why!


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that we're just entering peak week of training for most everyone, how do your current goals compare to those you made in April?  And for those that either didn't answer in April, or weren't around then but have joined us since, what are your goals for the weekend?  A specific character you're hoping to snag a pic with?  Getting a drink on course?  Riding EE?  Riding TOT/RnR?  Participate in DATW or the meetup on Friday?  Overcoming an adversity?  Rise of the Resistance?


SAFD: Lets' see...



> Same as always: survive the summer heat here in FL, arrive to race weekend healthy, enjoy the experience! I might add a weird time goal down the road, but it will depend a lot on my mood come race weekend.


Survived the summer heat of FL? Check!
Arrive to race weekend healthy? TBD, but I'm doing my best.
Enjoy the experience? TBD, but that's still the plan.
Time goal? A very good possibility, but will ultimately depend on how I feel when I get there. I'm leaving the door open!
New "goal": I'd like to do a batter job of getting pics during the race - using my own camera (phone). I won't have PhotoPass and don't want or need a bazillion pics of myself, but I'd like to do a better job documenting what I _see_ on course. This may or may not pan out: I have a really hard time mentally running and thinking with my photographer brain lol!


----------



## SheHulk

Who is stalking the historic link url for waivers? Not me because I don't know what it is... but I hope somebody!

SAFD: I didn't state goals in April because I'm pretty sure I hadn't decided to participate in Marathon Weekend way back then! As I've said earlier, just hoping to rehab my ankle so I can finish Goofy with little to no pain. Hoping to get into Rise of the Resistance on Marathon Monday but my "B" goal there is to just get to lookie-loo around Galaxy's Edge generally.


----------



## wdwjoe13

I didn't share goals in April, but here are my current goals for the trip:
1.  My 8yo son is running the 5k with me.  I hope that he really loves the experience and it hooks him.
2. Slow down and enjoy the trip without running from park to park/ride to ride like we usually do.  ROTR and GE will make this a challenge, but I hope to relax a bit.
3. Get the whole family on ROTR and Smuggler's Run
4. Have fun and take our time at the expo
5. Enjoy the last 4 miles of the marathon.  I hope that the bonk doesn't hit to where I wish away that part of the race.
6. Sub 4 hours is always a goal for marathon, but it depends on picture stops.  My guess is I will be closer to 4:10 with pics.


----------



## willieT

SheHulk said:


> Who is stalking the historic link url for waivers? Not me because I don't know what it is... but I hope somebody!



I'm frequently stalking both the Waiver link and the Runner Tracking link...   with no shame or guilt.  No news to report yet.

*Waiver:*
https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WDWWavr20/verify.php
*Runner Tracking:*
https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/tracker


----------



## Barca33Runner

Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


----------



## SheHulk

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


I don't even try on my phone anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


I use AdBlocker its icon is a blue shield with a checkmark. 0 problems with it.


----------



## MissLiss279

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


Someone mentioned this a while ago (maybe in another thread) when I was having crazy issues: Ghostery. It’s pretty much just a different app web browser (kind of like Safari, Chrome, etc.), and it blocks all the pop ups. Works great for me.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SheHulk said:


> Who is stalking the historic link url for waivers? Not me because I don't know what it is... but I hope somebody!
> 
> SAFD: I didn't state goals in April because I'm pretty sure I hadn't decided to participate in Marathon Weekend way back then! As I've said earlier, just hoping to rehab my ankle so I can finish Goofy with little to no pain. Hoping to get into Rise of the Resistance on Marathon Monday but my "B" goal there is to just get to lookie-loo around Galaxy's Edge generally.



I'm stalking!  I hope my PR half PoT was enough to move me up one corral this year.



Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.



This is driving me crazy!  It had been okay for a while, but now is happening constantly.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SheHulk said:


> Who is stalking the historic link url for waivers?


About time for someone to be stalking the various weather apps too...


----------



## dobball23

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


I've been getting the same thing. Makes visiting the boards very difficult. And you never know when the pop-up will come up.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Looks like I didn’t do goals in April but they are as follows

1. Complete Dopey and have fun!
2.  Run alongside and support my friend who is running her first half marathon.
3. Hopefully ride Rise of the Resistance!
4. Enjoy my time in the parks with my friend!


----------



## PrincessV

SheHulk said:


> Who is stalking the historic link url for waivers?


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.





SheHulk said:


> I don't even try on my phone anymore.





dobball23 said:


> I've been getting the same thing. Makes visiting the boards very difficult. And you never know when the pop-up will come up.



I was having the same problem and it was making the board unusable. I installed AdGuard on my phone and iPad and haven’t had any problems since.


----------



## flav

steph0808 said:


> I have no doubt that I could complete the race, even if I completely stopped training today. But I don't want to do that.


I am there too. I had to cut my longest long run yesterday to 2/3 its length due to the icy conditions. I will try to get my weekly volume by adding a few 5k to my plan but only if it is safe. I was tender/stiif today as well, probably because of a change of gait on slippery conditions or fear of slipping. That is the time to trust our base and not risk injuries. Good luck!


----------



## rdiver

Barca33Runner said:


> Anyone have a good ad blocking program for iOS? I’ve tried getting on to the boards on my phone and iPad numerous times the last couple days and it’s nearly impossible to be in for more than a page or two before I get a “you’ve been selected” ad.


i use Adblock pro. Haven’t seen those pop ups on my phone.


----------



## rteetz

I suggest taking concerns to the tech board or writing to admin@wdwinfo.com


----------



## Dopey 2020

Looks like I failed to post any goals back in April but for the most part they haven’t changed
-Complete my first Dopey injury free with and with a smile
-Sub 4:30 full, lately my paces say if the weather and my body hold up I can hit sub 4 but in the end I want to be able to function after the race
-Enjoy Disney, it will be only the second time the wife and I go without DD but she opted not to miss school so adult time it is.


----------



## FawnJD

SAFD: As a newbie around here, I posted no goals in April, but I'm fairly certain the only goal on my mind then was to finish.

Now?
1) To set a baseline for 2020 so that I can make some reasonable goals for the future. When I started running again in February, I could barely do a mile, so I've honestly had no idea how to assess what my pacing should be in 2019. I'm doing my long runs pretty consistently/comfortably at 10:25/mile. We'll see what that translates to on race day. I welcome any/all input on this!
2) I'm taking Monday off from work to hang out with my husband at Epcot/DHS sans kids and enjoy some drinks/relaxation. Maybe I'll get the chance to say hi to some of you. 


NUTRITION UPDATE:
For my 20-miler this weekend, I ditched both the GU gels and the gatorade and went with GoGo Squeez Applesauce (one 15 minutes prior to my run, one at Mile 14) and plain water, along with 4 sport beans every hour, and I felt VERY good. My plan is to do the same on Race Day, but add in some peanut butter crackers about an hour before the race.


----------



## Steveg2112

Does anyone if spectators will be allowed in to Epcot for the first part of the marathon?


----------



## John VN

Steveg2112 said:


> Does anyone if spectators will be allowed in to Epcot for the first part of the marathon?



In 2011 and 2012 there were CMs only in EPCOT.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DopeyBadger said:


> Now that we're just entering peak week of training for most everyone, how do your current goals compare to those you made in April? And for those that either didn't answer in April, or weren't around then but have joined us since, what are your goals for the weekend? A specific character you're hoping to snag a pic with? Getting a drink on course? Riding EE? Riding TOT/RnR? Participate in DATW or the meetup on Friday? Overcoming an adversity? Rise of the Resistance?


My ultimate goal of finishing Dopey remains on course, I guess.  For whatever reason, I feel like my training is not as good this time around, but I'm still following the plan albeit with some adjustments due to travel this month.  

Character pic:  Depends on which characters are along the course.  I stopped for quite a few character photos this year so I may switch things up and try to go on Everest or something depending on how I'm doing.  My character rule usually comes down to whether or not I like the character enough to wait in the line for said characters.  

Other goal is to experience Rise of the Resistance as many times as I possibly can.  Assuming boarding groups are still in play, that may well work out to be only 3 times.  I am prepared to cancel Flight of Passage fastpass for a boarding group to Rise of the Resistance.  

May pop in to DATW depending on how Rise of the Resistance boarding group is going although I will be extremely sober since I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## willieT

Steveg2112 said:


> Does anyone if spectators will be allowed in to Epcot for the first part of the marathon?





John VN said:


> In 2011 and 2012 there were CMs only in EPCOT.



My memory is the same for 2011 and 2012; only CMs in EPCOT in first part. 

However, in mile 3 and before we entered the park, I remember high-fiving my family and many spectators as we ran through the EPCOT parking lot -- they were lined up on the side of the course route and it was a very fun experience.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: thanks @DopeyBadger for keeping our goals from April! 

*Finish my first Full and Dopey - *on track! Training is going well and I’m feeling confident in finishing. It’ll be slow but I’ll finish. *
*Finish the full with a smile on my face and margarita in my hand -*still a goal though the margarita might be an Italian margarita. Pretty sure I won’t be up for taking a detour to get a real one. *
 *arrive at the starting lines injury free -*also looking good so far. IT band and PF aren’t acting up much. Had some foot issues walking in Disneyland this weekend but it was my oldest pair of shoes and inserts so thinking of leaving those at home. *
*take character photos each race -*not sure on this one. It’ll depend how my pace is a show long lines are. *
*attend a few meet-ups and make new friends -*definitely still up for this one! Can’t wait! *


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kirstie101 said:


> *take character photos each race -*not sure on this one. It’ll depend how my pace is a show long lines are.*


Depending on your character preferences, this one can be very doable.  There were quite a few lines during the half and full this year that had minimal to no wait time.  In some cases they were very minor characters, but if you just want a character photo during the races, they certainly fit that criteria.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:
Should've replied to @DopeyBadger in April:

DH goals:
Arrive at the weekend trained, injury-free, and sickness-free
Enjoy the half at a leisurely pace
Maintain comfortable pace for marathon (my first).  If things are feeling great half-way through, race the back half.  If not, wait to 10k to go, and see if I can pick up the pace then
Attend HH Friday DIS Fest and meet new people; see prior friends again
Maybe get a character photo or 2 during the half
Find DW at the end of the half and celebrate her achievement
And, after much thinking during training:  finish the full in 4:30.  Be under 5 hours if the day does not go my way
Celebrate with DW and walk/run the Castaway Cay 5k Challenge together start to finish


----------



## Tennesotans

SAFD

Race goals (doing the Goofy):
a) half: get a "course PR." I haven't run the Disney Half since 2014 and I think I can beat that time and still have something left for the full.
b) full: 1) if I'm feeling good go after a PR 2) if I'm feeling less good, go after course PR or 3) take it easy, gets some photos and live to race another day 

Trip goals:
a) have fun with my wife
b) visit with my brothers who coming in after race weekend for some Disney time
c) ride RotR, Smuggler's Run, Slinky Dog Dash, Skyliner (all new since my last visit)


----------



## DopeyBadger

SAFD

My Goals for Marathon Weekend 2020 in April:
-Stick to my commitment of training using a combination of running + cycling + strength work. My body has been telling me I've been getting very close to the max amount of running I can handle a few times over the years and when I get too close to the sun, I get burned. So I'm slightly reducing the running and including a massive amount of cycling and strength work. The goal is to see whether I can come close to the same running fitness when I'm not running as much, and yet am exercising in totality about 2-3x as much.

*I was able to stick to this commitment and do run + cycle + strength through the entire year.  Technically speaking, my training for the 2020 Marathon started on November 26th, 2018.  So this race has been a LONG time coming for this training cycle.  I dropped the running total down (maxed at 6.5 hrs or about 47 miles), but increased cycling (maxed at 10.5 hrs) and strength work (these last 6 months have been around 2.75 hrs per week).  So the total time commitment was much larger than anything I've done in the past, and I'm hoping it pays off.*

-Enjoy another family vacation with my family in Disney World. My personal priority is the race, but an agreement with my wife is that I am a 99% participant. That should be easier this time around since I'm not doing Dopey.

*So far so good on checking this one off.*

-Run the one mile kids run with Gigi.

*She's excited and so am I.*

-Attend the HH meetup, the pre-race marathon meetup, and hopefully make an appearance at DATW so that I can meet as many of you fine folks as possible.

*It's in the plans.*

-Get to the starting line healthy.

*Ugh, this has been the hardest one of course.  It's been like a band's "Greatest Hits" tour for the last few months for me.  Every injury I've ever had in the last 7 years is slipping into my mind and convincing me "this is the one" to take me down.  The stress fracture of winter 2017/2018, the groin pull of summer 2018, the ankle tendonitis of fall 2018, and the glute/back pull of summer 2019.  It seems like each of these want to come to the stage and remind me what they were like.  Thankfully, each of these occasions have been one-offs and gone away in due time.  But one of these days, it might be real.  Let's just say I've been dealing with "taper madness" for about 4 months now.  I've worked so so hard for this, and the amount of mental gymnastics going on right now is driving me crazy.*

-Run a sub-3 marathon.

*We shall see.  I've got so much data that says it's not going to happen.  I've got a very small handful of pieces of data that says it could happen.  At the end of the day, I'm going to line up and give it my best shot.*

-After 2755 days, and what will end up being somewhere around 12,000 running miles, 7,000 cycling miles, and about 80-100 pounds lost (depends on the day) in totality from the beginning in April 2012, finally reach my goal I set so long ago of qualifying for the Boston Marathon. I'm pushing all my chips on the table and going all in. My family is behind me 100% in support of giving this a full max effort. And I'm going to do what I can to prepare myself as best as possible.

*Whatever it takes.*


----------



## jeff_h

cesj90 said:


> If any experienced marathoners wouldn't mind sharing, what is one thing you wish you knew before your first marathon? Or one thing you wish you would have done differently?



This may sound silly, but one thing I remember from my first marathon was that in addition to the expected leg stiffness/soreness in the days after the race, I didn't expect my biceps and forearms to also be stiff/sore.  Turns out I guess I kept my elbows around much the same angle for 5 hours and didn't realize that I'd done so until the days following the race when the stiffness occurred.  So now I make sure I shake out arms at regular intervals.

Good luck on marathon #1!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I came in from a run, and found Magicbands in the mail!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:  I did not provide goals in April.  But here are my goals for Dopey 2020.

1) Enjoy the process and take everything in.
2) Let go of time goals and focus on making it to the finish line.
3) Try not to get shy and skip out on HH and the Meet-ups.  Not sure I can swing DATW, due to travel back.

I tweaked my hip this fall and have followed the plans of my PT to the letter.  It has felt like I have run along an edge, push a little too much and it gets sore again.  Back it off some and it feels better.  A week ago I did a Dopey Simulation - 3,5, 10, 20.  After the 20 my hip said - Charlie stop being an idiot!  So I slowed way down this past week.  Then this morning I slid on some ice and slammed my leg down trying to catch my balance.  I felt a lot of pain in my hip.  I walked with a pretty good limp the rest of the day.  I am a bit freaked, but have decided to shut it down until the races.  Replace runs with walks and bike time.  I was planning a very short taper, now it is going to be longer.  Talking to the PT tomorrow.  For now the goals above remain in play.  I have waited two years.  So I am going to toe the line, let go of all expectations but one, reach the finish line.  My running karma has not been very helpful!


----------



## pluto377

I don't think I had goals in April as I didn't expect to sign up for marathon weekend.  My goals now are to have fun, enjoy my alone time, try to make a pre-race meetup.


----------



## LdyStormy76

cesj90 said:


> If any experienced marathoners wouldn't mind sharing, what is one thing you wish you knew before your first marathon? Or one thing you wish you would have done differently?



Was thankful I did: If you sunburn at all easily a Sunscreen stick is your friend.  Apply early and often.  While the thought of applying sunscreen at 2 am is odd, do it.  Use the stick to reapply in the corral before the start (back of legs especially) and then keep applying to face, arms neck and ears once the sun is up.

Things I didn’t completely do: Pack comfy sandals for post race and have blister bandages of multiple sizes. Long story, but I had okay sandals and small blister bandages and needed what I did not pack.

Lesson learned: it took almost a week for my digestive system to settle down after the marathon. I could eat anything - and did - in the mornings after but had issues eating at night.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Running may not be bad for your knees after all. Small study, so I hope they do something larger scale. My thought on this have been that most injuries are due to over extending or inappropriate training. Would love to see more on this.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/...od-for-your-knees.html?searchResultPosition=2


----------



## PointerPower

DerTobi75 said:


> Is ist too late to break new shoes in for the Marathon?!


Definitely not too late.  Shoes don't need a long break in time.  I start by walking around the house in them a few days, and then after just a couple runs they're good to go.  My 'break in' periods are really only for checking if something is wonky with the shoe.  Twice, I've had shoes where something is just not right and I've had to return them.


----------



## PointerPower

DopeyBadger said:


> SAFD
> 
> My Goals for Marathon Weekend 2020 in April:
> -Stick to my commitment of training using a combination of running + cycling + strength work. My body has been telling me I've been getting very close to the max amount of running I can handle a few times over the years and when I get too close to the sun, I get burned. So I'm slightly reducing the running and including a massive amount of cycling and strength work. The goal is to see whether I can come close to the same running fitness when I'm not running as much, and yet am exercising in totality about 2-3x as much.
> 
> *I was able to stick to this commitment and do run + cycle + strength through the entire year.  Technically speaking, my training for the 2020 Marathon started on November 26th, 2018.  So this race has been a LONG time coming for this training cycle.  I dropped the running total down (maxed at 6.5 hrs or about 47 miles), but increased cycling (maxed at 10.5 hrs) and strength work (these last 6 months have been around 2.75 hrs per week).  So the total time commitment was much larger than anything I've done in the past, and I'm hoping it pays off.*
> 
> -Enjoy another family vacation with my family in Disney World. My personal priority is the race, but an agreement with my wife is that I am a 99% participant. That should be easier this time around since I'm not doing Dopey.
> 
> *So far so good on checking this one off.*
> 
> -Run the one mile kids run with Gigi.
> 
> *She's excited and so am I.*
> 
> -Attend the HH meetup, the pre-race marathon meetup, and hopefully make an appearance at DATW so that I can meet as many of you fine folks as possible.
> 
> *It's in the plans.*
> 
> -Get to the starting line healthy.
> 
> *Ugh, this has been the hardest one of course.  It's been like a band's "Greatest Hits" tour for the last few months for me.  Every injury I've ever had in the last 7 years is slipping into my mind and convincing me "this is the one" to take me down.  The stress fracture of winter 2017/2018, the groin pull of summer 2018, the ankle tendonitis of fall 2018, and the glute/back pull of summer 2019.  It seems like each of these want to come to the stage and remind me what they were like.  Thankfully, each of these occasions have been one-offs and gone away in due time.  But one of these days, it might be real.  Let's just say I've been dealing with "taper madness" for about 4 months now.  I've worked so so hard for this, and the amount of mental gymnastics going on right now is driving me crazy.*
> 
> -Run a sub-3 marathon.
> 
> *We shall see.  I've got so much data that says it's not going to happen.  I've got a very small handful of pieces of data that says it could happen.  At the end of the day, I'm going to line up and give it my best shot.*
> 
> -After 2755 days, and what will end up being somewhere around 12,000 running miles, 7,000 cycling miles, and about 80-100 pounds lost (depends on the day) in totality from the beginning in April 2012, finally reach my goal I set so long ago of qualifying for the Boston Marathon. I'm pushing all my chips on the table and going all in. My family is behind me 100% in support of giving this a full max effort. And I'm going to do what I can to prepare myself as best as possible.
> 
> *Whatever it takes.*


Best of luck to you @DopeyBadger !  I'm so thankful (and I'm sure everyone on this forum is as well) for all the extra effort you put into this forum.  Disney should pay you commission for all the great information you put out there .  The progress you've made in your journey is such an inspiration.  From my own experience, I know how hard it is to lose weight -- 80 to 100 lbs is quite an accomplishment in itself -- but a sub 3-hour marathon as well?  Wow!  Another very impressive goal.  I'm looking forward to hearing about your BQ.  That's going to be a fun story to follow!

I'm hoping to meet you and others while I'm down there in a few weeks.  Good luck to everyone as the taper starts soon.  I used the Higdon training plan but had to modify it along the way to an ankle sprain in September.  Ankle feels great finally (it took 3 solid months for it to feel normal), and this weekend is the final 20 miler.  I'm looking forward to the taper, but not as much as I'm looking forward to having a Black and Tan at the Rose and Crown on the 12th!


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> Running may not be bad for your knees after all. Small study, so I hope they do something larger scale. My thought on this have been that most injuries are due to over extending or inappropriate training. Would love to see more on this.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/...od-for-your-knees.html?searchResultPosition=2



This really isn’t a new concept or conclusion, even if this study is new. There have been many studies and papers over the years debunking the old myth of “running will ruin your knees”. The upshot of most of them is that running builds up the muscles around the knee, ultimately taking a significant portion of the load off of the joint.


----------



## JulieODC

I can’t get the document to open - but I am pretty sure my goals are on track. No injuries, training on schedule (83 runs and counting - haven’t missed one), and ready to just get across the finish line!


----------



## StarGirl11

As I’m standing here at 6:10 at Hollywood Studios waiting after getting here at 5:30 I’m just glad glad they started implementing backup boarding groups and we can hopefully use them marathon weekend because this is _insane_


----------



## BigEeyore

@DopeyBadger - you know we are all cheering for you to get that BQ! I am a huge believer in cross training, especially since I came to distance running primarily through triathlon, so hopefully the cycling will pay off! I can relate to having old injuries from long ago creeping up and then magically going away only to be replaced by some other old issue. I think I have learned so much about how to deal with things and daily maintenance (rolling, stretching, icing etc) that it helps keep the demons at bay.

SAFD:
Come into the weekend (and come out of it) healthy -* time will tell....but so far (knock on wood!) the body is hanging in there!*
Run the entire marathon (with breaks at character stops and to refill my bottle as needed -* still hoping for this but my long runs have been way more struggle bus than they should have been ever since MCM *
Meet some of you awesome people IRL! - * I don't think I will make the HH meet up as I am traveling with a *non-DIS* friend (gasp) but if there are pre-race meet ups I will be there! Also hoping we can get a group together to crash DHS early Monday morning to get on RoTR! *


----------



## bellanotte10

jeff_h said:


> This may sound silly, but one thing I remember from my first marathon was that in addition to the expected leg stiffness/soreness in the days after the race, I didn't expect my biceps and forearms to also be stiff/sore.  Turns out I guess I kept my elbows around much the same angle for 5 hours and didn't realize that I'd done so until the days following the race when the stiffness occurred.  So now I make sure I shake out arms at regular intervals.
> 
> Good luck on marathon #1!



when i was in a pace group doing princess in 2017 every so often they made us stick our hands up in the air and wave them around to prevent this. now its just a habit of mine.


----------



## Dopey 2020

StarGirl11 said:


> As I’m standing here at 6:10 at Hollywood Studios waiting after getting here at 5:30 I’m just glad glad they started implementing backup boarding groups and we can hopefully use them marathon weekend because this is _insane_



Looking at hours this morning because I just finished FPs for February and there may be a little less pressure. HS is scheduled to open at 8AM during marathon weekend. That extra hour to leave the race and get in line is huge.


----------



## mbrittb00

As I understand there are only certain spots where they actually sweep runners.  With that in mind are there any "sweep safe" rides on any of the courses?  Based on our corral placement, I expect that we will start with 30-45 mins of buffer, then run ~13 min miles, so we'll gain as the race proceeds.


----------



## PrincessV

mbrittb00 said:


> As I understand there are only certain spots where they actually sweep runners.  With that in mind are there any "sweep safe" rides on any of the courses?  Based on our corral placement, I expect that we will start with 30-45 mins of buffer, then run ~13 min miles, so we'll gain as the race proceeds.


There really is no "safe" place: they can, and will, sweep at any point. There are points at which they do a hard sweep: anyone behind pace at those points will be swept. But they can also sweep via golf cart within EP if someone is in medical distress or very behind pace. Even in the 5K - I was in line for a character pic near the end of this year's 5K and was informed that they needed us to get a move on and we could either hop a ride on the golf cart or get moving and finish on our own.

But with your pace, you do not need to worry at all. I run slower than that (MUCH slower when taking my sweet time in the short races!) and have never been swept.


----------



## vicarrieous

Because I am lazy and can't seem to find the calculation, what time with races be in HS on Sunday?


----------



## StarGirl11

Okay so whatever trouble we or anyone has trying to get to DHS from Epcot after the races...it’s *worth it. *This is coming from the girl who got three hours of sleep because of issues with getting comfortable last night.

I actually started tearing up, not to the story just a response to the entire darn thing. I had a visceral response to the darn thing. I didn’t even get teary eyes during Flight Of Passage the first time. And I love that ride!


----------



## steph0808

Magic bands were delivered yesterday! Woot woot! It is getting so close!


----------



## DopeyBadger

BigEeyore said:


> @DopeyBadger - you know we are all cheering for you to get that BQ! I am a huge believer in cross training, especially since I came to distance running primarily through triathlon, so hopefully the cycling will pay off! I can relate to having old injuries from long ago creeping up and then magically going away only to be replaced by some other old issue. I think I have learned so much about how to deal with things and daily maintenance (rolling, stretching, icing etc) that it helps keep the demons at bay.



Thanks, I appreciate it.  The cross training has worked to keep me healthy, but it sure does take a lot of extra effort/time to equal the same running fitness level.  Just using my Garmin VO2max value as a rough estimate of running fitness (without going into extensive detail about how it works and the pitfalls; and these values are personally for me).

Running Garmin VO2max of 56 minimally needed (3:10 marathon fitness): 7 hours of running OR 4.5 hrs run + 7.5 hrs cycle + 5 hrs strength (12 hrs aerobic)
Running Garmin VO2max of 59 minimally needed (3:01 marathon fitness): 9 hours of running OR 5.5 hrs run + 9 hrs cycle + 3 hrs strength (14.5 hrs aerobic)

So dropping running by 2.5 hrs (35%) took a replacement of 7.5 hrs of structured indoor cycling (or 3x as much time spent running).  In the case of the higher VO2max value, a drop of 3.5 hrs (38%) took a replacement of 9 hrs of structured indoor cycling (or 2.5x as much time spent running).  So the data for me reinforces that I can't simply swap out a 60 min run with a 60 min bike of equal difficulty.  A 60 min run is more equally replaced by a 150-180 min indoor structured ride.

One thing I don't think the Garmin VO2max is capturing well is how my body is composed now against when I was only primarily running.  I weigh about 170 pounds right now which is 13 pounds heavier than when I was at my peak running fitness (based on PRs and Garmin VO2max).  Since my Garmin VO2max is roughly the same now, but yet 13 pounds heavier, means my Absolute VO2max is far higher today than it was then.  Same running speed, but my body is arguably more fit.  The cycling and strength has definitely added muscle mass to areas of my body that were no where near developed with just running.  Additionally, I feel my fatigue resistance has risen considerably with the cycling/strength.  It feels like I can't maintain pace, but then I still am.  So it's definitely paid off, but the time commitment is probably something I can't repeat again for some time.

I'm very interested to see what happens when I finally get to taper and shed all of this cumulative fatigue.  If I'm healthy, there's a very small portion of data that says something truly special could happen on marathon day.



vicarrieous said:


> Because I am lazy and can't seem to find the calculation, what time with races be in HS on Sunday?



The leaders of the race will enter DHS around 7:00am (assuming around a 2:20 marathon finish).  The balloon ladies are projected to be exiting DHS around noon.  The actual portion of the course in DHS is fairly minimal.


----------



## mrebuck

Did anyone order the Marathon weekend magic bands?  If so, have you received them?  

I ordered mine months ago, and while I've received the regular resort bands, I haven't received the Marathon band.  I emailed RunDisney about it, but they never responded.


----------



## ANIM8R

willieT said:


> "A total of 19 beverage stations will be set up along the course offering DASANI® water and POWERADE. There will be five food stops located along the course. *Chiquita *bananas will be available at Mile 12.1 and Mile 18.3. Sport Beans® Energizing Jelly Beans® will be distributed at Mile 15.9 and Mile 20.1. Sponges will be provided at Mile 17.9, and candy will be available at Mile 23.2 "



The sponges were delicious! I had two of them...but I sure felt sluggish the rest of the race.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

mrebuck said:


> Did anyone order the Marathon weekend magic bands?  If so, have you received them?
> 
> I ordered mine months ago, and while I've received the regular resort bands, I haven't received the Marathon band.  I emailed RunDisney about it, but they never responded.


I ordered one. They will not be mailed—you have to pick them up at the expo, like other pre-purchased race items.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The sponge is actually funny to me now, for a strange reason. I was feeling nauseous during the final miles last year, and I distracted myself by focusing on the texture of the sponge in my hand (whatever works, right?).  In all of our pictures after the sponge stop, you can see it in my hand. I carried that thing almost to the finish line before I tossed it.


----------



## mrebuck

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I ordered one. They will not be mailed—you have to pick them up at the expo, like other pre-purchased race items.


Thank you!


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Potentially stupid question about ME/luggage: To ease my stress about getting to the expo on time on Thursday, I may just take an uber directly from the airport rather than ME to my resort, then a bus to the expo.  Do you know if I can put my luggage tags on my check in bag and have it get to my resort, even if I don't take the bus myself?


----------



## rteetz

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Potentially stupid question about ME/luggage: To ease my stress about getting to the expo on time on Thursday, I may just take an uber directly from the airport rather than ME to my resort, then a bus to the expo.  Do you know if I can put my luggage tags on my check in bag and have it get to my resort, even if I don't take the bus myself?


Disney tells you this won’t work. Now if you don’t want to chance it probably best to keep the tags off. It does work though sometimes too.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

rteetz said:


> Disney tells you this won’t work. Now if you don’t want to chance it probably best to keep the tags off. It does work though sometimes too.


Ok thanks, this is what I was afraid of.  I wish I could fit everything into a carry-on, but packing light is not a talent I have!


----------



## ZellyB

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Potentially stupid question about ME/luggage: To ease my stress about getting to the expo on time on Thursday, I may just take an uber directly from the airport rather than ME to my resort, then a bus to the expo.  Do you know if I can put my luggage tags on my check in bag and have it get to my resort, even if I don't take the bus myself?



I've never done this but I've read multiple times on the board that you can do this.  Officially Disney says no, but the luggage is actually handled by different people than ME and it doesn't appear that they try to cross-check if you rode ME or not.  Lots of anecdotal posts on here of people who have done this successfully, so up to you if worth a shot.  I really think they just look for the tags and if they are there they yank them and send them.


----------



## ANIM8R

Congrats @UNCBear24 !!! That's terrific!


----------



## StarGirl11

Stopped by the GR just to make a comment about how the VQ isn’t the most DAS friendly. Only bringing this up since the guy we’re talking too thought they might be phasing it out after the holidays. So something to keep in mind


----------



## mbrittb00

StarGirl11 said:


> Stopped by the GR just to make a comment about how the VQ isn’t the most DAS friendly. Only bringing this up since the guy we’re talking too thought they might be phasing it out after the holidays. So something to keep in mind



What is GR, VQ, and DAS?  They aren't listed in the common abbreviations posts.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


----------



## StarGirl11

mbrittb00 said:


> What is GR, VQ, and DAS?  They aren't listed in the common abbreviations posts.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/



Well that’s interesting because I see a lot of people use them:

DAS: Disability Assistance Pass
VQ: Virtual Queue (other name for Boarding Group)
GR: Guest Relations


----------



## mbrittb00

StarGirl11 said:


> Well that’s interesting because I see a lot of people use them:
> 
> DAS: Disability Assistance Pass
> VQ: Virtual Queue (other name for Boarding Group)
> GR: Guest Relations



Yeah, strange.  Maybe I just missed them in the post, but at least two of those (GR & DAS) should have been there.  

As for the comment.  Any idea what they would be going with if they did away with the VQ?  Basically everyone mad dash to the SB line and wait for hours?


----------



## mbrittb00

StarGirl11 said:


> Well that’s interesting because I see a lot of people use them:
> 
> DAS: Disability Assistance Pass
> VQ: Virtual Queue (other name for Boarding Group)
> GR: Guest Relations



Also, how is the VQ not DAS friendly?


----------



## rteetz

mbrittb00 said:


> Yeah, strange.  Maybe I just missed them in the post, but at least two of those (GR & DAS) should have been there.
> 
> As for the comment.  Any idea what they would be going with if they did away with the VQ?  Basically everyone mad dash to the SB line and wait for hours?


I don't see the VQ going away soon. The ride is still not running near capacity.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I feel very relieved to have my last long run (20 miles) behind me, which I completed yesterday, before the snow storm that we are getting today.  I do not have a set time in mind for finishing, I just want to finish and maybe try going on a ride this year.  I am also really looking forward to visiting GE.  It could be a while before I visit Disney again, so I want to take it all in while I'm there


----------



## StarGirl11

mbrittb00 said:


> Yeah, strange.  Maybe I just missed them in the post, but at least two of those (GR & DAS) should have been there.
> 
> As for the comment.  Any idea what they would be going with if they did away with the VQ?  Basically everyone mad dash to the SB line and wait for hours?



Basically yes.


rteetz said:


> I don't see the VQ going away soon. The ride is still not running near capacity.



I’m just telling you what was mentioned to me. Who knows if it will be.


@mbrittb00 Ive made multiple posts about my issue. And I’m on mobile and do not feel like copy pasting just look at my profile and the previous posts to see what I’ve said.


----------



## PointerPower

CDKG said:


> I have HH on my calendar for 2 pm on Friday. But, I am fine meeting wherever you choose. And since I’m not running the half... I’ll be enjoying a tasty margarita!  (Why is there no margarita on the rocks emoji?)


Quick questions regarding the HH meetup:  
1) My flight arrives in MCO at 11:45 AM, and I'll be heading to the expo asap.  How long does the group typically hang out at HH?  I have Epcot in my plans for Friday afternoon/evening, so that location will work out well for me if the meetup lasts for a few hours.  I missed the opportunity to meet up for this past January's marathon, so I'm going to try to do whatever I can to meetup this year.

2) How can I identify the group once I get there?  (forgive me if this will be super obvious )

Good luck on the training everyone - it's been fun to watch everyone's progress!


----------



## CDKG

PointerPower said:


> Quick questions regarding the HH meetup:
> 1) My flight arrives in MCO at 11:45 AM, and I'll be heading to the expo asap.  How long does the group typically hang out at HH?  I have Epcot in my plans for Friday afternoon/evening, so that location will work out well for me if the meetup lasts for a few hours.  I missed the opportunity to meet up for this past January's marathon, so I'm going to try to do whatever I can to meetup this year.
> 
> 2) How can I identify the group once I get there?  (forgive me if this will be super obvious )
> 
> Good luck on the training everyone - it's been fun to watch everyone's progress!


The two HHHH meetups I’ve attended lasted 2-3 hours. The seating area at HH is very small and we typically take up almost half of it. You’ll know who you’re looking for!


----------



## lhermiston

PointerPower said:


> Quick questions regarding the HH meetup:
> 1) My flight arrives in MCO at 11:45 AM, and I'll be heading to the expo asap.  How long does the group typically hang out at HH?  I have Epcot in my plans for Friday afternoon/evening, so that location will work out well for me if the meetup lasts for a few hours.  I missed the opportunity to meet up for this past January's marathon, so I'm going to try to do whatever I can to meetup this year.
> 
> 2) How can I identify the group once I get there?  (forgive me if this will be super obvious )
> 
> Good luck on the training everyone - it's been fun to watch everyone's progress!



We’re the ridiculously good looking group. You can’t miss us.


----------



## mbrittb00

StarGirl11 said:


> @mbrittb00 Ive made multiple posts about my issue. And I’m on mobile and do not feel like copy pasting just look at my profile and the previous posts to see what I’ve said.



@StarGirl11.  I skimmed through your recent posts (no I'm going to go through all your post in detail) and found no mention of why the Boarding groups are not DAS friendly.


----------



## PrincessV

A Dopey training quandary (not quite a dilemma yet, but looks like it will be soon)...

My final Dopey simulation is scheduled this weekend: 3/6/12/22. Then a 3-week taper. I did my last simulation - 2/5/10/20 - 2 weeks ago, and another before that of 1/4/9/18. I am looking at a very likely possibility of two solid days of rain for the 12 and 22 this weekend. I don't mind running in the rain, but the forecast is calling for some rather large amounts, which, added to the current rain, will mean lots of sidewalks/paths/roadsides under a couple inches of standing water. Running in that is incredibly tiring, let alone doing it for two days in a row for a total of 32 miles.

So my question for you all is this: if I just can't take anymore on Sunday (my planned 22-mile day), what mileage do you think I should aim for if 22 isn't happening? The 3 and 6 will happen, no problem, and I'm sure I can pull through the 12 on Sat. - aim to get through at least 15 on Sun.? 12? 10, even? Until I'm feeling the fatigue equivalent to what 20-22 would be in normal conditions, whenever that may come?? Every year so far, my final really long run has had beautiful weather, so this is kind of throwing me!


----------



## mbrittb00

PrincessV said:


> A Dopey training quandary (not quite a dilemma yet, but looks like it will be soon)...
> 
> My final Dopey simulation is scheduled this weekend: 3/6/12/22. Then a 3-week taper. I did my last simulation - 2/5/10/20 - 2 weeks ago, and another before that of 1/4/9/18. I am looking at a very likely possibility of two solid days of rain for the 12 and 22 this weekend. I don't mind running in the rain, but the forecast is calling for some rather large amounts, which, added to the current rain, will mean lots of sidewalks/paths/roadsides under a couple inches of standing water. Running in that is incredibly tiring, let alone doing it for two days in a row for a total of 32 miles.
> 
> So my question for you all is this: if I just can't take anymore on Sunday (my planned 22-mile day), what mileage do you think I should aim for if 22 isn't happening? The 3 and 6 will happen, no problem, and I'm sure I can pull through the 12 on Sat. - aim to get through at least 15 on Sun.? 12? 10, even? Until I'm feeling the fatigue equivalent to what 20-22 would be in normal conditions, whenever that may come?? Every year so far, my final really long run has had beautiful weather, so this is kind of throwing me!


Would Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday (after opening presents), Thursday work?  We are actually shifting ours to that because my wife's sister's family is going to be in town this weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

mbrittb00 said:


> @StarGirl11.  I skimmed through your recent posts (no I'm going to go through all your post in detail) and found no mention of why the Boarding groups are not DAS friendly.


 Sorry @rteetz - I know this isn't the place for it, but if it's okay, I'll give a quick answer to @mbrittb00 . My son needs the DAS because he is on the Autism spectrum and has a REALLY hard time being in lines and crowds full of people. FP works just as well for him, but for things that don't use FP, or for which we can't get a FP because we're local and don't get a 60-day advantage, DAS allows him to wait somewhere calmer, quieter, less crowded that doesn't make him want to jump out of his skin. The problem with ROTR right now is that you can't get a DAS until you get a BG. And you can't get a BG without waiting in a big crowd for the park to open. Since my son can't handle the crowd to get in, we can't even get into a BG to get a DAS later. Luckily, we are local and can just wait and see if things get better for us down the road, but if we were visiting now and this was to be our only trip, no way would my son be able to do ROTR. I don't have any ideas about how WDW could do better for folks like us, but the DAS system is kind of a failure for some people for this one ride.


----------



## PrincessV

mbrittb00 said:


> Would Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday (after opening presents), Thursday work?


Sadly, no. I've got too much going on, plus we have even MORE rain forecast for next week. It's going to be a total swamp by Wed.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> A Dopey training quandary (not quite a dilemma yet, but looks like it will be soon)...
> 
> My final Dopey simulation is scheduled this weekend: 3/6/12/22. Then a 3-week taper. I did my last simulation - 2/5/10/20 - 2 weeks ago, and another before that of 1/4/9/18. I am looking at a very likely possibility of two solid days of rain for the 12 and 22 this weekend. I don't mind running in the rain, but the forecast is calling for some rather large amounts, which, added to the current rain, will mean lots of sidewalks/paths/roadsides under a couple inches of standing water. Running in that is incredibly tiring, let alone doing it for two days in a row for a total of 32 miles.
> 
> So my question for you all is this: if I just can't take anymore on Sunday (my planned 22-mile day), what mileage do you think I should aim for if 22 isn't happening? The 3 and 6 will happen, no problem, and I'm sure I can pull through the 12 on Sat. - aim to get through at least 15 on Sun.? 12? 10, even? Until I'm feeling the fatigue equivalent to what 20-22 would be in normal conditions, whenever that may come?? Every year so far, my final really long run has had beautiful weather, so this is kind of throwing me!



I don't have that exact situation coded, but I do have something similar.  In the below example, I used training load calculations to determine the effect of a 4 hour marathon fitness runner on Hansons Advanced completely missing the last long run of the training plan.

*A 4 hour marathon runner misses the last long run (16 miles/160 min) in Hansons Advanced





*
The difference is small. They lose about 6 days of optimal training and about 3.4% of training load. But training load and pace are not 1:1. So a 3.4% drop in training load is not a 3.4% drop in pace. 

I also tried it in my personal training load calculations for the training plan I'm doing:

As scheduled.



Missing the long run on 12/22/19


I would lose 3 days of optimal training.  If the race day temp + dew swung from 100 to 110, I'd probably notice the effect of that more than the effect of losing the long run.  And it seemingly has little to no effect on whether I'm going to be in "peaking" phase when it comes to the race itself.

Moral of the story - one missed run will not derail all the hard work. Consistency is king.  If you've been completing all of the training up to this point as scheduled, then one missed run (even if it is the peak long run) will not have much of an impact on your fitness on race day.  The more training you do, the less any one run really means in the grand scheme.  A string of missed run, sure you'll notice that.  But not a single missed/reduced one.  So I say, get in what you can (whether that be 0, 5, 10, 12, 15, or 22).


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> Moral of the story - one missed run will not derail all the hard work. Consistency is king.  If you've been completing all of the training up to this point as scheduled, then one missed run (even if it is the peak long run) will not have much of an impact on your fitness on race day.  The more training you do, the less any one run really means in the grand scheme.  A string of missed run, sure you'll notice that.  But not a single missed/reduced one.  So I say, get in what you can (whether that be 0, 5, 10, 12, 15, or 22).


Thank you DB! This is what I figured, but it always helps to hear it from someone else.  I know that worst case scenario, I can eek out at least 7-8 miles on a treadmill, but I'm pretty confident I can do at least double digits outside, so long as all this rain doesn't come with a side of lightning. I'm annoyed with being robbed of a really pleasant final long run... but maybe this will result in a perfect day for the actual marathon?! Hope springs eternal, lol!


----------



## Mr. Drauer

FYI for those following the BG saga for RotR:  they changed things today and did not open the BG until 7:00 AM, though they opened the park at about 6:40.  No rides were open until 7:00 and everyone had to wait on Hollywoood Blvd until the CM dropped the "rope".  To get a BG, everyone had to log in to the app when it went live after 7:00, rendering getting to the park at 5:00 or earlier a moot point since everyone had access to the app and BG after it opened at 7:00.    This happened without any advance notice so there was lots of complaining from those who arrived super early and were not given any advantage over those that arrived at 6:50.  All BG were distributed prior to 8:00, so you still need to get there by opening to ensure a BG.  There is no indication if this will continue in this fashion, so YMMV, but we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Drauer said:


> FYI for those following the BG saga for RotR:  they changed things today and did not open the BG until 7:00 AM, though they opened the park at about 6:40.  No rides were open until 7:00 and everyone had to wait on Hollywoood Blvd until the CM dropped the "rope".  To get a BG, everyone had to log in to the app when it went live after 7:00, rendering getting to the park at 5:00 or earlier a moot point since everyone had access to the app and BG after it opened at 7:00.    This happened without any advance notice so there was lots of complaining from those who arrived super early and were not given any advantage over those that arrived at 6:50.  All BG were distributed prior to 8:00, so you still need to get there by opening to ensure a BG.  There is no indication if this will continue in this fashion, so YMMV, but we will see what happens tomorrow.


I’m sure it will change again. This one was a more interesting move that seems to have upset a good amount.


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> Thank you DB! This is what I figured, but it always helps to hear it from someone else.  I know that worst case scenario, I can eek out at least 7-8 miles on a treadmill, but I'm pretty confident I can do at least double digits outside, so long as all this rain doesn't come with a side of lightning. I'm annoyed with being robbed of a really pleasant final long run... but maybe this will result in a perfect day for the actual marathon?! Hope springs eternal, lol!



I'll be right there with you as we're headed to Disney for the weekend.  Steph sold it to me as heat acclimation training.  So I'm scheduled for 3 hrs Sunday morning.  Guess I'll prepare myself to get soaked too now.


----------



## willieT

willieT said:


> I'm frequently stalking both the Waiver link and the Runner Tracking link...   with no shame or guilt.  No news to report yet.
> 
> *Waiver:*
> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WDWWavr20/verify.php
> *Runner Tracking:*
> https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/tracker



The Expo opens exactly 3 weeks from right now.  

And, could today be the day we receive our bib numbers?  The Runner Tracking link was active last year on Wednesday 12/19 -- which was 3 weeks before the Expo opened.

It's getting closer...


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll be right there with you as we're headed to Disney for the weekend.  Steph sold it to me as heat acclimation training.  So I'm scheduled for 3 hrs Sunday morning.  Guess I'll prepare myself to get soaked too now.


GAH! I'm sorry - here's hoping it's just a normal rain, nothing horizontal, no lightning, no street/sidewalk flooding and we can congratulate ourselves next week on being badass enough to get it done! And yep, at least it'll be a warm rain, so no hypothermia. Pro tip: WDW's restroom paper towels are REALLY good for drying soaked running shoes. Even better than newspaper.


----------



## mbrittb00

PrincessV said:


> Sorry @rteetz - I know this isn't the place for it, but if it's okay, I'll give a quick answer to @mbrittb00 . My son needs the DAS because he is on the Autism spectrum and has a REALLY hard time being in lines and crowds full of people. FP works just as well for him, but for things that don't use FP, or for which we can't get a FP because we're local and don't get a 60-day advantage, DAS allows him to wait somewhere calmer, quieter, less crowded that doesn't make him want to jump out of his skin. The problem with ROTR right now is that you can't get a DAS until you get a BG. And you can't get a BG without waiting in a big crowd for the park to open. Since my son can't handle the crowd to get in, we can't even get into a BG to get a DAS later. Luckily, we are local and can just wait and see if things get better for us down the road, but if we were visiting now and this was to be our only trip, no way would my son be able to do ROTR. I don't have any ideas about how WDW could do better for folks like us, but the DAS system is kind of a failure for some people for this one ride.



So the problem isn't that the BG themselves are not DAS friendly, but the process necessary to get one.  I have found it somewhat strange that one of the main rationals for the FP+ system, was so that people didn't have to get there at park opening to get attraction FPs, yet they have completely reversed course on this.  Hopefully they can come up with some system where by you all wouldn't have to wait in the large crowd.  Glad to hear you all are local and can wait the crazyness out.  I have a son that has sensory issues (no where near that of someone with Autism, so please don't think I'm trying to compare), so I "somewhat" understand.  I know our/his limitations, so I wouldn't even consider Galaxy's Edge with him for at least another 6 months.


----------



## The Expert

Mr. Drauer said:


> FYI for those following the BG saga for RotR:  they changed things today and did not open the BG until 7:00 AM, though they opened the park at about 6:40.  No rides were open until 7:00 and everyone had to wait on Hollywoood Blvd until the CM dropped the "rope".  To get a BG, everyone had to log in to the app when it went live after 7:00, rendering getting to the park at 5:00 or earlier a moot point since everyone had access to the app and BG after it opened at 7:00.    This happened without any advance notice so there was lots of complaining from those who arrived super early and were not given any advantage over those that arrived at 6:50.  All BG were distributed prior to 8:00, so you still need to get there by opening to ensure a BG.  There is no indication if this will continue in this fashion, so YMMV, but we will see what happens tomorrow.





rteetz said:


> I’m sure it will change again. This one was a more interesting move that seems to have upset a good amount.



Someone on FB said Disney hosted travel agency owners early this morning, so it's possible this change was only to accommodate that and not a new policy. Tomorrow will tell!


----------



## rteetz

The Expert said:


> Someone on FB said Disney hosted travel agency owners early this morning, so it's possible this change was only to accommodate that and not a new policy. Tomorrow will tell!


Yes the Earmarked Agency convention is ongoing. They had access this morning.


----------



## michigandergirl

PrincessV said:


> So my question for you all is this: if I just can't take anymore on Sunday (my planned 22-mile day), what mileage do you think I should aim for if 22 isn't happening?



If you've already done two Dopey sims, you should be just fine with whatever you can get in, especially if you don't have any time goals. Heck, I'm super impressed you've already got in two 20 milers! I wouldn't stress about it - you're body will remember what to do on marathon day.


----------



## PrincessV

mbrittb00 said:


> So the problem isn't that the BG themselves are not DAS friendly, but the process necessary to get one.  I have found it somewhat strange that one of the main rationals for the FP+ system, was so that people didn't have to get there at park opening to get attraction FPs, yet they have completely reversed course on this.  Hopefully they can come up with some system where by you all wouldn't have to wait in the large crowd.  Glad to hear you all are local and can wait the crazyness out.  I have a son that has sensory issues (no where near that of someone with Autism, so please don't think I'm trying to compare), so I "somewhat" understand.  I know our/his limitations, so I wouldn't even consider Galaxy's Edge with him for at least another 6 months.


Yep, you've got it, exactly! My son is high-functioning and has been going to WDW since birth, but as he's aged and WDW's crowds have increased, the sensory overload has started to hit him hard. The BGs feels like the most "fair" system outside of a physical line, but just doesn't address the difficulties folks who use DAS experience. Hopefully things calm down in a couple months and we all get the chance to experience ROTR!


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-park-hours/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo121220190005G


----------



## StarGirl11

post seriously glitched one sec


----------



## StarGirl11

mbrittb00 said:


> So the problem isn't that the BG themselves are not DAS friendly, but the process necessary to get one.  I have found it somewhat strange that one of the main rationals for the FP+ system, was so that people didn't have to get there at park opening to get attraction FPs, yet they have completely reversed course on this.  Hopefully they can come up with some system where by you all wouldn't have to wait in the large crowd.  Glad to hear you all are local and can wait the crazyness out.  I have a son that has sensory issues (no where near that of someone with Autism, so please don't think I'm trying to compare), so I "somewhat" understand.  I know our/his limitations, so I wouldn't even consider Galaxy's Edge with him for at least another 6 months.



Exactly. And unlike PV I’m not local and neither is the friend who I took with me all the way to FL. We nearly had the GE portion of the trip screwed because I was getting serious sensory overload from being tired and the changes with the storm coming in later. And my friend not being able to handle crowds.




PrincessV said:


> Yep, you've got it, exactly! My son is high-functioning and has been going to WDW since birth, but as he's aged and WDW's crowds have increased, the sensory overload has started to hit him hard. The BGs feels like the most "fair" system outside of a physical line, but just doesn't address the difficulties folks who use DAS experience. Hopefully things calm down in a couple months and we all get the chance to experience ROTR!



Just wanted to say thanks for addressing it better. I was pretty tired yesterday. And had sensory overload from the storm that came through wrecking my sensitivity to pressure change.

Back home. Bag got delayed but it’s on it’s way at least.


----------



## LSUfan4444

The Expert said:


> Someone on FB said Disney hosted travel agency owners early this morning, so it's possible this change was only to accommodate that and not a new policy. Tomorrow will tell!


Disney confirmed last night that yesterday's operating procedure is how it is going to be done moving forward.

Unless if course, they change it again.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resistance-opens-with-advertised-park-hours/


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

LSUfan4444 said:


> Disney confirmed last night that yesterday's operating procedure is how it is going to be done moving forward.
> 
> Unless if course, they change it again.
> 
> .




I should be interesting to see thousands of people rushing to Slinky Dog at rope drop while looking down at their phones trying to get boarding passes


----------



## lahobbs4

So can I ride Smuggler's Run without a boarding group number? We are only going to DHS on the 5K day so I'm still not sure I will be there in time for park opening. I want to shower and we are only relying on Disney transportation.


----------



## rteetz

lahobbs4 said:


> So can I ride Smuggler's Run without a boarding group number? We are only going to DHS on the 5K day so I'm still not sure I will be there in time for park opening. I want to shower and we are only relying on Disney transportation.


Yes smugglers run is open to everyone and waits haven’t been terrible.


----------



## BigEeyore

LSUfan4444 said:


> Disney confirmed last night that yesterday's operating procedure is how it is going to be done moving forward.
> 
> Unless if course, they change it again.


I feel like it's probably going to change again before we get there but who knows!  Christmas/NY's weeks are typically the largest crowds of the year, and they have to be considering the safety issue of having so many people stacked up outside the park so early in the morning.  Hoping it gets sorted out (and that the reliability of the ride becomes more consistent) by the time we arrive!


----------



## rundisfan

It looks like I'm in the same boat as a lot of you as far as subpar weather this weekend.

I did my Dopey simulation last week (3.1, 6.2, 13.1, 23) with the intention to run a half this weekend at marathon pace.  It's looking like the half may potentially be cancelled, so I'm wondering if I should just run another 20 on Saturday before the weather rolls in.

This will be my 5th Dopey, so I'm used to the high level of training.  I'm just worried my taper may be too long.  In years past I have always finished my Dopey simulation this week and it felt like the right amount of taper.  I know some people only taper 2 weeks, but I tried that in a marathon back in May and it was not enough for me.  Or maybe taper madness is setting in and I'm just overthinking it.


----------



## PrincessV

GAH!!! Now my Sunday forecast includes thunderstorms. It keeps pushing whatever front this is out in time, so maybe by Sat it'll be clear for the weekend. If not, I guess I'll move my 22-miler to Sat and see what I can suffer through on a treadmill Sunday.


----------



## PrincessV

rundisfan said:


> I'm just worried my taper may be too long.  In years past I have always finished my Dopey simulation this week and it felt like the right amount of taper.  I know some people only taper 2 weeks, but I tried that in a marathon back in May and it was not enough for me.  Or maybe taper madness is setting in and I'm just overthinking it.


I'm completely with you on this. 2 weeks is too short for me, 3 weeks just right. Would 4 or 5 be too much? IDK, but I may soon find out.


----------



## steph0808

Just finished 2 miles on the treadmill in my new shoes. PF is still acting up - I'd put my foot at about....67% or so. I can feel it while running, but it is minimal and doesn't actually hurt - just feels off. Continuing to just do low miles through this week (maybe 2/3/5) to hopefully get some semblance of real training next week.


----------



## rundisfan

PrincessV said:


> I'm completely with you on this. 2 weeks is too short for me, 3 weeks just right. Would 4 or 5 be too much? IDK, but I may soon find out.



Good to know someone else feels my pain!  I found an article online by Hal Higdon with the same question and he acted like it was no big deal, just run a distance in between last weeks and next weeks long run (about 16/17).


----------



## MissLiss279

willieT said:


> *WDWM Year**Mickey Race*​*Bibs (waivers)  Available*​*Days Apart*​*Forum Pages*20201/12​12/14 *​28 *​714 *​20191/13​12/17​26​593​20181/7​12/13​24​471​20171/8​12/16​22​350​
> 
> * projected based on recent trends


Where are the Bibs/waivers??!! 
Maybe if you go off of 2017’s 22 days before marathon, maybe tomorrow??


----------



## FawnJD

DopeyBadger said:


> I'll be right there with you as we're headed to Disney for the weekend.  Steph sold it to me as heat acclimation training.  So I'm scheduled for 3 hrs Sunday morning.  Guess I'll prepare myself to get soaked too now.





PrincessV said:


> GAH! I'm sorry - here's hoping it's just a normal rain, nothing horizontal, no lightning, no street/sidewalk flooding and we can congratulate ourselves next week on being badass enough to get it done! And yep, at least it'll be a warm rain, so no hypothermia. Pro tip: WDW's restroom paper towels are REALLY good for drying soaked running shoes. Even better than newspaper.





PrincessV said:


> GAH!!! Now my Sunday forecast includes thunderstorms. It keeps pushing whatever front this is out in time, so maybe by Sat it'll be clear for the weekend. If not, I guess I'll move my 22-miler to Sat and see what I can suffer through on a treadmill Sunday.



Yep, just checked the forecast and it looks like lightning might be in the cards for Sunday. I'll likely swap my 6 miler (planned for Saturday) and my 16 miler (planned for Sunday) just in case I need to move Sunday's run to the treadmill.  Bleh.


----------



## mbrittb00

FawnJD said:


> Yep, just checked the forecast and it looks like lightning might be in the cards for Sunday. I'll likely swap my 6 miler (planned for Saturday) and my 16 miler (planned for Sunday) just in case I need to move Sunday's run to the treadmill.  Bleh.


What?  You don't want to do 16 miles on a treadmill. )


----------



## FawnJD

mbrittb00 said:


> What?  You don't want to do 16 miles on a treadmill. )



I barely want to do ONE mile on the treadmill!


----------



## PrincessV

FawnJD said:


> I barely want to do ONE mile on the treadmill!


PREACH!


----------



## huskies90

FawnJD said:


> I barely want to do ONE mile on the treadmill!


More weather fun!! I also have my final sim this week -- 3/5/10/20. Here in the northeast we were lucky enough to get an ice storm on Tues/Wed and frigid temps today making running on roads and sidewalks treacherous especially around city streets. I figured I can knock out the 3 and 5 mile runs on the dreadmill yesterday and today - first time on it all year.  It seriously felt like the two longest runs on my training plan lol. There is no way I am doing the 10 and 20 tomorrow and Saturday inside. I don't care if I have to wear ice skates, I am going out!!


----------



## ValW

Everyone know that waivers are up?


----------



## mbrittb00

ValW said:


> Everyone know that waivers are up?


Link please,


----------



## mbrittb00

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php
Still no bib#s ?


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Newbie ?...how do you know the corral that goes with your bib number?


----------



## ValW

We are still waiting on official corrals to be released, but you can look at last years to get an idea....


----------



## DerTobi75

TiggerTrigger said:


> Newbie ?...how do you know the corral that goes with your bib number?


Same here, got my Dopey BIB Number, how can I see my Corral now?!


----------



## rteetz

DerTobi75 said:


> Same here, got my Dopey BIB Number, how can I see my Corral now?!


Corrals are not released yet but should be soon. You can look for last years corrals and see where you might line up. Based on last year I would be in C.


----------



## mbrittb00

TiggerTrigger said:


> Newbie ?...how do you know the corral that goes with your bib number?


Sort of.  Only done one other before.  Forgot the bib number was on the waiver.


----------



## MissLiss279

mbrittb00 said:


> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php
> Still no bib#s ?


To go along with this, the link is available through the digital guide.


----------



## broadsheet

Can someone repost the start times of each corral from last year? Want to know how much breathing room I have once the actual corrals are released!


----------



## DerTobi75

rteetz said:


> Corrals are not released yet but should be soon. You can look for last years corrals and see where you might line up. Based on last year I would be in C.


Checked last years BIBs & Corral placements, I could be in D.


----------



## ValW

If corrals stay similar to last years, I'll be in "D" for the marathon!!


----------



## willieT

Much thanks for the link!

Bib #4XX .   My submitted time was 3:38 for a full marathon, so I wasn't sure if I would make it into Corral A.  But I'm assuming the corrals will match last year, which gives me a decent buffer -- last year the cut off for Corral A was 557.


----------



## willieT

Corrals from *2018 *-- I'm looking up the 2019 corrals now:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2019.3655674/page-462#post-60051177


----------



## broadsheet

Man I hope the corrals are close to the same. I did not submit POT and would be in F for the marathon if so.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m going to guess corrals will be a little different this year, since I think we believe they sold fewer bibs, right?


----------



## PrincessV

WAIVERS!!!!  This is when it really starts to feel close for me. My bib number is about 2500 numbers lower than when I last did Dopey in 2018 (corral G in 2018), but would have put me in F for 2019. I can't decide if that might mean a smaller field or just random drawing of numbers, lol!


----------



## goingthedistance

Field is slightly bigger this year than last.  Exact same proof of time and my 2020 Dopey number is about 300 numbers higher.

Edit to add:  or maybe the 2020 field is faster with more people submitting proof of time into corrals before mine.


----------



## lahobbs4

Dang, my POT for this year (thanks, almost heat stroke) will drop me from D last year to F this year if the corrals are similar. Oops!


----------



## willieT

Corrals from *2019*:


----------



## MissLiss279

My bib is about 2100 lower than 2018, but my POT is a lot faster too (15 min for Half, and about an hour for full).


----------



## MissLiss279

goingthedistance said:


> Field is slightly bigger this year than last.  Exact same proof of time and my 2020 Dopey number is about 300 numbers higher.


Maybe they have more bib numbers not assigned to people this year??? Which could still mean corrals will be similar to last couple of years.



willieT said:


> Corrals from *2019*:
> 
> View attachment 459530
> 
> View attachment 459531


So for 2018, I would have been in B, but for 2019, I would have just missed B.


----------



## jeremy1002

rteetz said:


> Corrals are not released yet but should be soon. You can look for last years corrals and see where you might line up. Based on last year I would be in C.


"C" you there!


----------



## Harlaxton

Having never done Dopey before - do they give you 4 bibs of the same number at the expo? - or do you just get your 1 Dopey bib that gets more sweaty and gross throughout the weekend that you need to pull off and stick to yourself the next day?


----------



## StarGirl11

I would be all the way back in H if these were still accurate to last year. The thing I put in was 5:30-6;00 so this feels more then a bit off. Will find out shortly. 

Im tempted to think they aren’t close to that based on that. But I might be wrong. Either way got no skin in this since I’m starting with the adaptive corral. So I’m starting in front of A


----------



## PrincessV

Harlaxton said:


> Having never done Dopey before - do they give you 4 bibs of the same number at the expo? - or do you just get your 1 Dopey bib that gets more sweaty and gross throughout the weekend that you need to pull off and stick to yourself the next day?


2 bibs for Dopey: one covers the 5K and 10K, the other covers the half and full.


----------



## camaker

Harlaxton said:


> Having never done Dopey before - do they give you 4 bibs of the same number at the expo? - or do you just get your 1 Dopey bib that gets more sweaty and gross throughout the weekend that you need to pull off and stick to yourself the next day?



You get 2 bibs.  One for the 5k & 10k and one for the half and full.


----------



## steph0808

Based on 2018 and 2019 corrals, I would be in B with bib #8XX. I am thrilled if that is true but was definitely expecting C based on @DopeyBadger's corral times. However, I was only 26 seconds off from his corral B cut-off, so maybe it has changed based on field size, etc.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Based on 2018 and 2019, I'd be in E for the half...which was my goal. I was expecting F (which would be OK with me) with what I put up. I'm a new runner...asthmatic...and had my house flood in a tropical storm two days before the race I knew would be my best chance for POT. So, I'm thinking I'm going to wind up happy in this.


----------



## BigEeyore

Anyone have a breakdown of the Goofy bib numbers and corrals?


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> Anyone have a breakdown of the Goofy bib numbers and corrals?


This is last year


----------



## hotblooded

I used the same proof of time this year and my bib number barely budged. I have a feeling the field size for the half marathon wasn’t reduced too much. Bummer!


----------



## FawnJD

Looks like I'm right at the cusp of C/D for the Marathon, which seems correct.


----------



## The Expert

Looks like E for me, but could sneak into D if numbers shake a little. I'm very happy with either as my new POT came after the deadline!


----------



## willieT

My sister entered a 1:51 HM for her POT, and she has a copy of her registration info, so we can confirm her info was entered correctly.   

She was assigned bib #81XX which puts her in the last corral.  

 Not sure if Disney has automated their checking system, but the results link for her 2018 race is no longer active -- which might explain why she wasn't assigned the correct corral.  

Her race results are available on Athlinks, so we'll try to talk to someone at the Expo to see if she can be correctly assigned to Corral B -- the McMillan calculator equates a 1:51 HM to a 3:54 FM.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Looks like I am in D as I expected.  My POT was about a minute slower than what I submitted last year and my bib number is just under 100 higher than last year's.


----------



## PointerPower

willieT said:


> My sister entered a 1:51 HM for her POT, and she has a copy of her registration info, so we can confirm her info was entered correctly.
> 
> She was assigned bib #81XX which puts her in the last corral.
> 
> Not sure if Disney has automated their checking system, but the results link for her 2018 race is no longer active -- which might explain why she wasn't assigned the correct corral.
> 
> Her race results are available on Athlinks, so we'll try to talk to someone at the Expo to see if she can be correctly assigned to Corral B -- the McMillan calculator equates a 1:51 HM to a 3:54 FM.



That's a bummer.  I submitted a 1:51 1/2 Marathon POT as well (from June 2018) and my bib number is in the 700's (it was in the 800's this past Marathon).


----------



## camaker

willieT said:


> My sister entered a 1:51 HM for her POT, and she has a copy of her registration info, so we can confirm her info was entered correctly.
> 
> She was assigned bib #81XX which puts her in the last corral.
> 
> Not sure if Disney has automated their checking system, but the results link for her 2018 race is no longer active -- which might explain why she wasn't assigned the correct corral.
> 
> Her race results are available on Athlinks, so we'll try to talk to someone at the Expo to see if she can be correctly assigned to Corral B -- the McMillan calculator equates a 1:51 HM to a 3:54 FM.



Good luck getting her put into the correct corral!  It stinks that the PoT race dropped their results!  Outside of the McMillan calculator I can confirm that when I had my PoT of 1:52 I was consistently placed in B.


----------



## UNCBear24

PointerPower said:


> That's a bummer.  I submitted a 1:51 1/2 Marathon POT as well (from June 2018) and my bib number is in the 700's (it was in the 800's this past Marathon).


I submitted a 1:51 half POT as well and am in the 700's also.  See you in Corral B!


----------



## Princess KP

willieT said:


> My sister entered a 1:51 HM for her POT, and she has a copy of her registration info, so we can confirm her info was entered correctly.
> 
> She was assigned bib #81XX which puts her in the last corral.
> 
> Not sure if Disney has automated their checking system, but the results link for her 2018 race is no longer active -- which might explain why she wasn't assigned the correct corral.
> 
> Her race results are available on Athlinks, so we'll try to talk to someone at the Expo to see if she can be correctly assigned to Corral B -- the McMillan calculator equates a 1:51 HM to a 3:54 FM.


Have her email them. I had an issue last year where they put me in the last corral even though I submitted a POT that should have had me in a different corral. They responded within a couple of days and everything was sorted out.


----------



## bellanotte10

that moment of panic when you registered under your maiden name and have since gotten married and changed your name.......will packet pickup be a problem?


----------



## GuinnessRunner

bellanotte10 said:


> that moment of panic when you registered under your maiden name and have since gotten married and changed your name.......will packet pickup be a problem?



Someone on here probably has real experience with this, but my guess is that it should be fine.  Maybe bring a copy of the marriage license just in case?


----------



## bellanotte10

GuinnessRunner said:


> Someone on here probably has real experience with this, but my guess is that it should be fine.  Maybe bring a copy of the marriage license just in case?


that was my thought.  I completely forgot i registered under my maiden name and thought they lost my registration at first.


----------



## IamTrike

PointerPower said:


> That's a bummer.  I submitted a 1:51 1/2 Marathon POT as well (from June 2018) and my bib number is in the 700's (it was in the 800's this past Marathon).


It will be interesting to see how things shake out.  I entered a 1:51 POT too.  Based on the 2019 Goofy placements I would be in A with this years bib number.   

With Goofy having a smaller number of runners, they may not have similar corral distributions every year.  So who knows.  I'll just be happy to be in Florida and running.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Two digit bib number!  

@broadsheet Once we have the corrals I'll be able to better pre-predict corral release times.  This is because I believe the release timing will be based on rate of runners crossing the line per minute.  Something around 400/min.  So without the total count per corral it's hard for me to make a good guess on the corral release timing yet.

Additionally, once corrals are released I can start to put together the DIS spreadsheet again.  Its primary help will be in sorting out your personal timing when approaching certain milestones on course.  Like EE, drinks in EPCOT, timing to DHS, sunrise in MK, etc. etc.

As always it'll be interesting to see how the corrals are divided up and how close the pre-predicted cutoffs end up being.  I'm expecting normal HM numbers, but a reduced marathon field.


----------



## JeffW

Submitted 1:44:26 HM time, ended up in the low 30100's for Goofy.  So hoping to hang on to my A corral for this year (barely made it last year)


----------



## dtrain

DopeyBadger said:


> Two digit bib number!



Same!  #clubsub3


----------



## willieT

Princess KP said:


> Have her email them. I had an issue last year where they put me in the last corral even though I submitted a POT that should have had me in a different corral. They responded within a couple of days and everything was sorted out.


Much thanks!  I completely forgot about the email option.   I also just remembered she had a registration problem in 2017 with her name or age when we both ran the Chicago Marathon, and a quick email resolved everything within 1 day.

In your case, did you receive a new bib #?


----------



## Desdemona924

willieT said:


> Much thanks!  I completely forgot about the email option.   I also just remembered she had a registration problem in 2017 with her name or age when we both ran the Chicago Marathon, and a quick email resolved everything within 1 day.
> 
> In your case, did you receive a new bib #?



I had an issue in 2017. I emailed and TrackShack told me to bring the email to Runner Relations and they'd fix it. I didn't get a new number, they put a new letter sticker on the bib I already had. I imagine that's easier for them since we're matched to our bib numbers in the computer.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Almost positive I’m in the last corral as expected. I think this is the first year I’m not really looking forward to Marathon Weekend. It has nothing to do with corral placement.


----------



## Mickey Momma

I am about ten pages behind, but am going to jump straight to posting.  I have not been on a real run in over two weeks - December 2nd to be specific.  On December 3rd I was doing laundry and reached behind me to grab a hanger and ended up twisting my left knee.  I tried to walk it off, then I tried all my runner tricks (ice, epson salt bath, etc.) and finally admitted that I had done something bad.

Went to the walk-on ortho the next morning where the PA was going to give me a shot and send me on my way until she conferred with the doctor who wanted to send me for an MRI.  Fast forward one week (which included me ambling around on crutches) and being told I have multiple meniscus tears and running shouldn’t be my primary mode of exercise, but that they aren’t bad enough to do anything about.  

As I hadn’t been having any knee pain other than stiffness first thing in the morning, I am planning to get a second opinion from a sports medicine doctor.  After waiting ten days I did try a very slow run and had to immediately back off.  I am now doing 30-45 minutes of intervals - 4 minutes walking to 1 minute slow running.  

I have no idea what I am going to do over Marathon Weekend.  I am signed up for the 10k and marathon.  Now I am trying to decide whether to drop the 10K and attempt mostly walking the marathon, which sounds tedious and terrifying.  Or should I do the 10K in hopes of completing something?  I waffle from hour-to-hour and probably won’t decide for sure till the mornings of each race.

So there’s my sad story.  I haven’t been injured in at least three years so I am not taking this running ban so well.  Walks just don’t knock out the stress for me that running does and going from close to 30 miles a week to nothing sucks.  But at least I will be at MW whether I end up running or not - so there’s that!


----------



## Princess KP

willieT said:


> Much thanks!  I completely forgot about the email option.   I also just remembered she had a registration problem in 2017 with her name or age when we both ran the Chicago Marathon, and a quick email resolved everything within 1 day.
> 
> In your case, did you receive a new bib #?


I did not receive a new bib number. They put a sticker with the new corral letter when I picked up my bib.


----------



## cesj90

My hubby and I are in the 38XX range, which from last year's corrals put us into the front end of F. We're definitely not going to be an E, since we don't have proof of time, so looking like the corrals should be similar to last year.


----------



## momandmousefan

Daaaanng!  looks like my husband is in A for Goofy.  That's nuts.  I'm probably in D for the half if things are relatively close to last year. Having never run a half before, that's a-ok with me. 

Sidenote question. I noticed character meet and greets on the finish line map.  How long are character usually there?  Any idea what characters are there typically?  I'm not sure I'm going to make too many character stops during the course so I'm curious if I could snag some at the finish line.


----------



## BigEeyore

Goofy bib 302xx - right on the edge of B and C (but probably more likely C) - a girl can hope they shuffle it a bit and I can move up to B! Submitted a 1:54 half time.


----------



## BigEeyore

momandmousefan said:


> Sidenote question. I noticed character meet and greets on the finish line map. How long are character usually there? Any idea what characters are there typically? I'm not sure I'm going to make too many character stops during the course so I'm curious if I could snag some at the finish line.


Unless you finish early (like before 9am for the full or before 7:30 am for the half) the lines are usually about 15-20 minutes or so.  It is usually the main characters that are the mascots of the races (so Pluto, Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Donald - maybe Oswald this year?).  The lines do move pretty fast though!


----------



## momandmousefan

BigEeyore said:


> Unless you finish early (like before 9am for the full or before 7:30 am for the half) the lines are usually about 15-20 minutes or so.  It is usually the main characters that are the mascots of the races (so Pluto, Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Donald - maybe Oswald this year?).  The lines do move pretty fast though!


Cool! Thanks.  Might be worth it to wait at the end instead of taking time during the race.


----------



## cesj90

Is the runner text tracking not working yet? I texted WDH to 38909 and it keeps asking me for an event keyword. I'm stuck in a vicious loop of the same message.


----------



## rteetz

cesj90 said:


> Is the runner text tracking not working yet? I texted WDH to 38909 and it keeps asking me for an event keyword. I'm stuck in a vicious loop of the same message.


Not open yet


----------



## JulieODC

What a nice birthday present, runDisney!!!

Based on last year, it looks like I am right in the middle of C.


----------



## dobball23

Do the corrals usually get released the same day as the waivers? Or do we need to wait until tomorrow for the corrals?


----------



## willieT

dobball23 said:


> Do the corrals usually get released the same day as the waivers? Or do we need to wait until tomorrow for the corrals?


It can vary, but usually within 1 day as the waivers.

Last year, the Runner Tracking site was active early in the day on 12/19, and then by late afternoon on 12/19, both the Waivers and Corrals were available.

So, there's still hope we may see the corrals today...


----------



## rundisfan

Corrals are up on the site under "Runner Info" - I'm solidly in B as usual.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

https://digital-media-prod-usw2.s3-...dw-marathon/2020/Marathon_CorralPlacement.pdf


----------



## The Expert

DAMN! I'm 32xx for the marathon, which puts me near the top of F. Oh well. The porta potties will be close and my walk-out will be shorter!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## huskies90

I'm in Corral A as I expected.


----------



## camaker

rundisfan said:


> Corrals are up on the site under "Runner Info" - I'm solidly in B as usual.



C, senor!


----------



## cesj90

Woo hoo, corral F as hoped/expected! This suddenly is feeling so real- thanks for posting!


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m in C, where I should be based on time cutoffs - that 1.5 minutes over 4 hours...  
so close!!


----------



## Desdemona924

D for Goofy. Barely. And based on last year's corrals, it would have been E with the same bib number.


----------



## disneygpa

I made D!!  D for Dopey and Derek!!  Or Dopey Derek!  Whatever... I'm getting excited now!


----------



## broadsheet

Yay for F for marathon!! I have been stressing over the balloon ladies so this makes me happy


----------



## DerTobi75

D for Dopey, as expected. Happy with it


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Breakdown of 2020 bib #s*



*Comparison of 2019 corral bib #s*


*Estimated timing of corrals based on rated release:*


Just as a note, if the past is any indication, then not all bibs are actually assigned.  But a large majority of them are.


----------



## RunningGamer

@willieT Definitely have her email them before the potential barrage. I was shocked when I saw I had gotten a #26XXX since I had submitted a 1:58HM POT. Went and checked submission and found out something had gone amiss and had accidentally entered 2:58 instead....   Whoops!
Short email with a link to my -actual- POT time (same I had included with the submission and they did cross reference to confirm) and they confirmed they would move me up on their approved list and if the right corral wasn't on the bib when I pickup to just go visit Runner Relations. I was kind of shocked they replied within the hour but, not going to look a gift horse (mouse) in the mouth! Much happier with my new C.


----------



## rteetz

C for me


----------



## DerTobi75

Uhm, where can I find the 5K Corral Placements? Need to see, where they put my girlfriend


----------



## DopeyBadger

DerTobi75 said:


> Uhm, where can I find the 5K Corral Placements? Need to see, where they put my girlfriends



You won't find out 5k (or 10k) corral placement until the expo.  The assumption is that the faster estimated pace you put on your registration, then the higher corral placement.  Although, I believe the 5k only has three corrals now.


----------



## DerTobi75

DopeyBadger said:


> You won't find out 5k (or 10k) corral placement until the expo.  The assumption is that the faster estimated pace you put on your registration, then the higher corral placement.  Although, I believe the 5k only has three corrals now.


Ah, thanks! Chances are good, that they put her into the last Corral. But that's ok, it is our "fun race"


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I'm solidly in D, which makes me happy.  I was in E last year, but ran a 2:20:43 half PR this year, which put me in the 23XX bib range.  I'm starting to feel PF in both feet, so I need the taper to start soon!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I registered for all of my bunch, including DS's GF.  She's never done a half, but ran a 10k in 1:12:40 for PoT (as her first ever race).  I thought that would be enough to keep her out of the last corral for the half, but she's bib 53XXX.  Does that sound right?  I was hoping she would have a bit of cushion by being in G instead of H.


----------



## lahobbs4

I think I should have used my marathon proof of time instead of my half. I guess it won't hurt for me to email them but I'm 99.9% it will be a waste!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Alright everyone, as promised I will put together a spreadsheet that has everyone that wishes to participate in the spreadsheet's information on it. We do this as a means to help people find each other on race day at either the pre-race/post-race meet-ups, in the corrals, or just by chance on the course. I will ask for information and you can choose to provide or not provide any information as you desire (or not participate at all). *The only key parts are Dis name, corral, and pace.* All others are optional. This will also be helpful to your family and spectators because it provides "time of day" markers for when you should reach different milestones based on your estimated pace and starting time (corral).

So for every race that you plan to participate in (so Goofy and Dopey people I need each race separately, 5k, 10k, HM, M...) please provide me the following:

RACE -
NAME -
DIS'er name -
Costume/Clothing -
Corral -
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)
Early Bird or Late Arriver -
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -
Expected Pace -

I will compile everyone's response into a single spreadsheet and then distribute this when we get closer to race day. As for the optional items, the following reasons have been given for why someone may choose not to provide:

NAME - because I want internet anonymity.  Just first name or initials are fine.  Or nothing at all is fine too.
Corral: If you know now that you will be starting in a different corral than assigned, then give me the corral you plan to start in.
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Not required to attend or not attend the meet up. Just gives us an idea of who to look out for morning of.
Early Bird or Late arriver just means whether you think you'll arrive to the meet-up/corrals early in the race morning or late in the race morning.
Front, Middle, Back of corral just means where you plan on lining up when the race starts. This helps people find you easier in a crowd if say two people are in corral E, that are early birds, and front people. Then I'd look for your costume on race day.

Once I "like" your post with the above information in it I have added you to the compiled list.

I will include timing information about the races based on past history but no guarantee they follow the same system as before.  I will also include pre-race meetup, HH, and DATW information in the final PDF.

Attached is an example of the 2018 version.


----------



## DopeyBadger

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I registered for all of my bunch, including DS's GF.  She's never done a half, but ran a 10k in 1:12:40 for PoT (as her first ever race).  I thought that would be enough to keep her out of the last corral for the half, but she's bib 53XXX.  Does that sound right?  I was hoping she would have a bit of cushion by being in G instead of H.



If you submitted the 1:12:40 10k before the submission deadline, then it sounds like an error.  That should be a solid Corral E.  I would recommend emailing them.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DW's work and @DopeyBadger plan paid off: E!!! 

I made C with my April 2019 effort in a downpour

Having a little trouble finding the corral page in the weekend guide.  The link only showed me marathon bibs only.  Thanks to @rteetz for posting them.

ETA- found it.  Not in the weekend guide.  On the regular rD site.  Looking at them now.


----------



## baxter24

I'm in D for Dopey. Will be moving back to F with my friend for the half. Starting to get really excited now!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> If you submitted the 1:12:40 10k before the submission deadline, then it sounds like an error.  That should be a solid Corral E.  I would recommend emailing them.


I submitted way before the deadline, and double-checked just now that I entered it correctly. I thought it sounded wrong, too. I will definitely email them. Thanks!


----------



## MissLiss279

@DopeyBadger 
RACE - Dopey (info for Half/Full)
NAME - Melissa
DIS'er name - MissLiss279
Costume/Clothing - ??
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:30ish


----------



## rdelar01

@DopeyBadger Thanks for putting this together!

RACE - Full Marathon
NAME - Roger
DIS'er name - rdelar01
Costume/Clothing - no costume, yes clothing 
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:18


----------



## Goofed98

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I registered for all of my bunch, including DS's GF.  She's never done a half, but ran a 10k in 1:12:40 for PoT (as her first ever race).  I thought that would be enough to keep her out of the last corral for the half, but she's bib 53XXX.  Does that sound right?  I was hoping she would have a bit of cushion by being in G instead of H.


I'm with DopeyBadger here...my brother submitted an almost identical time, and he's 43xxx, solidly in "E".


----------



## The Expert

@DopeyBadger Thanks for doing this!

RACE - 10K
NAME - Kim M
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - Oswald w/ headband ears and a shirt that says "It all started with a Mouse Rabbit"
Corral - Unsure (Bib 621**)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Usually early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -  Front or middle
Expected Pace -  11:00-12:00 plus photo stops

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Kim M
DIS'er name - The Expert
Costume/Clothing - Vintage Minnie with yellow flower/red hat ear headband
Corral - F (Bib 32**)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Usually early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -  Front or middle
Expected Pace -  12:00-13:00 plus ride and photo stops


----------



## Dopey 2020

Toward the front end of C range, right where I expected! Here’s a question having never run Dopey before, any idea what corral I’m in for the half? It is a solid B time for a half, do they just corral you the same for both races or is it possible that I am B/C for the half/full?


----------



## JeffW

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Jeff
DIS'er name - JeffW
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - A
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late Arriver
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - 9 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Jeff
DIS'er name - JeffW
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - A
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late Arriver
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - 8:45 min/mile


----------



## rteetz

Dopey 2020 said:


> Toward the front end of C range, right where I expected! Here’s a question having never run Dopey before, any idea what corral I’m in for the half? It is a solid B time for a half, do they just corral you the same for both races or is it possible that I am B/C for the half/full?


Half and full are the same.


----------



## Neon Cactus

RACE - 5K
NAME - Keith
DIS'er Name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral  - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace:  14 min/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Keith
DIS'er Name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 14 min/mile

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Keith
DIS'er Name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 13:30 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Keith
DIS'er Name - Neon Cactus
Costume/Clothing - Captain America shirt
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 14:30 min/mile, plus possibly a ride or two.  

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## dtrain

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Derek
DIS'er name - dtrain
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - A
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 6:40


----------



## Disney at Heart

Goof Troop here!

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Sylvia and DH
DIS'er Name - Disney at Heart
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - D
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 11:00 - 11:30 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Sylvia and DH
DIS'er Name - Disney at Heart
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - D
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:00 - 12:30 min/mile

Thanks @DopeyBadger


----------



## jmasgat

I may have a reason to go back and read the 40+ pages I have missed since I swore off this thread. Fingers crossed that the charity bib that is supposedly available to me actually works.  If so, Goofy here I come.  Looks like I better not blow off that long run on Sunday after all.


----------



## huskies90

RACE - 5K
NAME - Jim
DIS'er Name - huskies90
Costume/Clothing - Tweedle Dum (daughter = Tweedle Dee)
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: Really Really Slow

RACE - 10K
NAME - Jim
DIS'er Name - huskies90
Costume/Clothing - Oswald (wife = Ortensia)
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:00-13:00 min/mile

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Jim
DIS'er Name - huskies90
Costume/Clothing - Nemo (family = Dory, Crush, Darla)
Corral - A
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Middle
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:00-13:00 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Jim
DIS'er Name - huskies90
Costume/Clothing - Captain America (daughter = Iron Man)
Corral - A
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:00 min/mile


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

@DopeyBadger 
RACE - 10K
NAME - Jenny
DIS'er name - disneydaydreamer33
Costume/Clothing - Pink skirt and pink shirt 
Corral - ??
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - probably early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -middle
Expected Pace - 4/:30 intervals for probably an 11:30ish pace plus character stops

RACE - half marathon
NAME - Jenny
DIS'er name -disneydaydreamer33
Costume/Clothing - floral skirt and floral/skeleton shirt 
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - probably early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - 4/:30 intervals for probably an 11:30ish pace plus character stops


----------



## steph0808

RACE - Full
NAME - Stephanie
DIS'er name - steph0808
Costume/Clothing - Unsure. Probably R2D2 tank again, or some other Inknburn. Maybe purple tank and purple shorts to channel Boo from Monsters, Inc.
Corral - B
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - probably early,  but it is my first time doing the monorail instead if the bus, so I'm not sure how that will go
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front. I like to be ahead of the mass of people
Expected Pace - 9:30-10:00/mile, hopefully with a stop to ride ToT


----------



## mr incredibleS1

DopeyBadger said:


> Alright everyone, as promised I will put together a spreadsheet that has everyone that wishes to participate in the spreadsheet's information on it. We do this as a means to help people find each other on race day at either the pre-race/post-race meet-ups, in the corrals, or just by chance on the course. I will ask for information and you can choose to provide or not provide any information as you desire (or not participate at all). *The only key parts are Dis name, corral, and pace.* All others are optional. This will also be helpful to your family and spectators because it provides "time of day" markers for when you should reach different milestones based on your estimated pace and starting time (corral).
> 
> So for every race that you plan to participate in (so Goofy and Dopey people I need each race separately, 5k, 10k, HM, M...) please provide me the following:
> 
> RACE -
> NAME -
> DIS'er name -
> Costume/Clothing -
> Corral -
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)
> Early Bird or Late Arriver -
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral -
> Expected Pace -
> 
> I will compile everyone's response into a single spreadsheet and then distribute this when we get closer to race day. As for the optional items, the following reasons have been given for why someone may choose not to provide:
> 
> NAME - because I want internet anonymity.  Just first name or initials are fine.  Or nothing at all is fine too.
> Corral: If you know now that you will be starting in a different corral than assigned, then give me the corral you plan to start in.
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - Not required to attend or not attend the meet up. Just gives us an idea of who to look out for morning of.
> Early Bird or Late arriver just means whether you think you'll arrive to the meet-up/corrals early in the race morning or late in the race morning.
> Front, Middle, Back of corral just means where you plan on lining up when the race starts. This helps people find you easier in a crowd if say two people are in corral E, that are early birds, and front people. Then I'd look for your costume on race day.
> 
> Once I "like" your post with the above information in it I have added you to the compiled list.
> 
> I will include timing information about the races based on past history but no guarantee they follow the same system as before.  I will also include pre-race meetup, HH, and DATW information in the final PDF.
> 
> Attached is an example of the 2018 version.



RACE -  10k
NAME - Ray
DIS'er name - mr incredibleS1
Costume/Clothing - Mr Incredible or Spiderman
Corral - 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30(ish)


RACE - Marathon
 NAME -Ray
DIS'er name -mr incredibleS1
Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible or Spiderman
Corral - c
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
 Expected Pace - 9:45ish


----------



## Kerry1957

@DopeyBadger 

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Kerry
DIS'er Name - Kerry1957
Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible
Corral - E
Pre Race Meet Up? - Yes
Early/Late - Probably a bit early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 13:45 min/mile, plus EE and a drink stop or 2. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## PointerPower

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Steve
DIS'er Name - PointerPower
Costume/Clothing - Dark blue RunDisney shirt/dark shorts
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:30-10:00 min/mile


----------



## Dopey 2020

RACE - 5K
NAME - Mike
DIS'er Name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing - No idea
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - I hope so
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 9 min/mile with characters

RACE - 10K
NAME - Mike
DIS'er Name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing -
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet Up - I hope so
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 10 min/mile with characters

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Mike
DIS'er Name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing -
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - I hope so
Early/Late - early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 11 min/mile run/walk/run with characters

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Mike
DIS'er Name - Dopey 2020
Costume/Clothing - black shorts, neon green short sleeve (weather permitting)
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - I hope so
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front, near Galloway pacers if the 4 hour group is there, looking to start behind them, pass them, then latch on if I can’t stay ahead of them
Expected Pace - 9:00 min/mile


----------



## JulieODC

RACE - Marathon 
NAME - Julie
DIS'er name - JulieODC
Costume/Clothing - Mary Poppins (black/white)
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Earlyish bird 
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle is
Expected Pace - 10:30-11


----------



## steph0808

PointerPower said:


> RACE - Marathon
> NAME - Steve
> DIS'er Name - PointerPower
> Costume/Clothing - Dark blue RunDisney shirt/dark shorts
> Corral - B
> Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
> Early/Late - Early
> Front/Middle/Back - Middle
> Expected Pace - 9:30-10:00 min/mile



Our answers are almost the same - let's be friends!


----------



## DopeyBadger

@FFigawi 

Does DATW start in Canada or Mexico at 11am?


----------



## DopeyBadger

@FFigawi 

Good news on facebook that you may or may not have seen.  The bartender from TR is saying the tradition will continue.  She believes it will still open early.  Maybe her, maybe not.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Tammy
DIS'er name - princesspirateandrunner
Costume/Clothing - Jane Porter (assuming I get the costume done in time).  DH will be Herbie, the Love Bug. We’ll run together. 
Corral -  D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front(ish)
Expected Pace - 15 min/mile. We’ll stop for characters and rides. 

Thank you @DopeyBadger


----------



## FFigawi

@DopeyBadger

RACE - 5k
NAME - John
DIS'er name - FFigawi
Costume/Clothing - Christmas onesie or jumper
Corral - unknown
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - 12 min/mile including photo stops

RACE - 10k
NAME - John
DIS'er name - FFigawi
Costume/Clothing - Undecided
Corral - unknown
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - 13 min/mile including stops for booze and photos

RACE - Half
NAME - John
DIS'er name - FFigawi
Costume/Clothing - Unlikely
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10 min/mile

RACE - Full
NAME - John
DIS'er name - FFigawi
Costume/Clothing - At least my red sparkle skirt 
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - 15 min/mile including stop for booze, photos, and rides.



DopeyBadger said:


> @FFigawi
> 
> Does DATW start in Canada or Mexico at 11am?



Mexico this year. @Keels will have bib numbers and corral assignments soon.



DopeyBadger said:


> @FFigawi
> 
> Good news on facebook that you may or may not have seen.  The bartender from TR is saying the tradition will continue.  She believes it will still open early.  Maybe her, maybe not.



That’s great news! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## willieT

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Todd E.
DIS'er name - willieT
Costume/Clothing - Red singlet / gray shorts (and, if cold, my green Celebration Marathon buff)
Corral - A (Bib 4**)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8:05 to 8:10

@DopeyBadger is a steely-eyed missile man !  Thank you!


----------



## michigandergirl

RACE - Half
NAME - Sharon
DIS'er name - michigandergirl
Costume/Clothing - Tink tank & tutu
Corral - C
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - with stops, probably 12:45

RACE - Full
NAME - Sharon
DIS'er name - michigandergirl
Costume/Clothing - Maleficent
Corral - C
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - with stops, probably 12:45


----------



## garneska

Race: half marathon
name: Kris
dis name: garneska
clothing: clothes
corral: B @DopeyBadger based on predicted corrals I just missed A and my bib is 18 spots from A.
pre race meet up: yes
early bird or late: probably early
front middle or back of corral: front
expected pace: 8:18


----------



## kirstie101

RACE - 5k
NAME - Kirsten 
DIS'er name - Kirstie101 
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - 
Expected Pace -walking


RACE - 10k
NAME - Kirsten 
DIS'er name - Kirstie101 
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - 13:30

RACE - Half
NAME - Kirsten 
DIS'er name - Kirstie101 
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - F
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - 15:00

RACE - Full
NAME - Kirsten 
DIS'er name - Kirstie101 
Costume/Clothing - pink hydration vest, black skirt, not sure on the rest
Corral - F
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - 14:00


----------



## flav

DopeyBadger said:


> You won't find out 5k (or 10k) corral placement until the expo.  The assumption is that the faster estimated pace you put on your registration, then the higher corral placement.  Although, I believe the 5k only has three corrals now.


DD got 701xx for the 5k and 601xx for the 10k... Looking at the other races bib patterns couldn’t we conclude that she is in an early corral? I just hope that we are together with my Dopey bib 210xx...

RACE - 5k
NAME - Flavie and Sarah
DIS'er name - flav
Costume/Clothing - Lumberjack with Chip n Dale
Corral - 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 9min/mi if we count characters stops

RACE - 10k
NAME - Flavie and Sarah
DIS'er name - flav
Costume/Clothing - Pinkish with unicorn Minnie ears
Corral - 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 9.5min/mi if we count characters stops

RACE - Half
NAME - Flavie
DIS'er name - flav
Costume/Clothing - Lilo red top and Stitch blue socks
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 10min/mi if we count characters stops

RACE - Marathon 
NAME - Flavie
DIS'er name - flav
Costume/Clothing - Multicolour Hawaiian flowers tank top 
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front to Middle
Expected Pace - 11min/mi if we count characters stops and goofing around


----------



## StarGirl11

RACE - 5k
NAME - Sophia
DIS'er name - StarGirl11
Costume/Clothing - Tardis Dress
Corral - Formally in F but starting In adaptive
Pre-Race Meet-up? Depends on what time the meet up is
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - N/A
Expected Pace - Probably 15-16 min/mile when not stopping. Its the first of 4 Days I am not going overly fast., Just enough to get the photos and grab a ride somewhere to get to DHS.

RACE - 10k
NAME - Sophia
DIS'er name - StarGirl11
Costume/Clothing - Captain America themed shirt and skirt
Corral - Formally in F but starting In adaptive
Pre-Race Meet-up? Depends on what time the meet up is
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - N/A
Expected Pace - Probably 14-15 when not stopped for photos. But don't quote me on that.

RACE - Half
NAME - Sophia
DIS'er name - StarGirl11
Costume/Clothing - Most likely either Tink or Dopey haven't decided which. There is a possibility this might swap with Jasmine for full day. But that's mainly because I can't decide yet. 
Corral - Formally in F but starting In adaptive
Pre-Race Meet-up? Depends on what time the meet up is
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - N/A
Expected Pace - Probably 13-14 when not stopped.

RACE - Full Marathon
NAME - Sophia
DIS'er name - StarGirl11
Costume/Clothing - See above for half comments
Corral - Formally in F but starting In adaptive
Pre-Race Meet-up? Depends on what time the meet up is
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - N/A
Expected Pace - Probably 13-14 when not stopped.


----------



## dmross

@DopeyBadger 

RACE - full
NAME - Dara
DIS'er name - dm_ross
Coste/Clothing -TBD
Corral - F
Pre-Race Meet-up? Maybe? Never done that.
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - not picky
Expected Pace - 14:30 to 15, goal is to finish safely!


----------



## willieT

Runner Tracking is now active:

https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/tracker


----------



## lhermiston

Is there a race coming up or something? These boards have really picked up.

I'll plan on being the point person/landmark for the 10K, half and marathon pre-race meetups, unless anyone in strongly opposed. I'm tall (and, like, *really* handsome ... jk) so I'm easy to spot in a crowd. I also make really awesome, super ornate signs. But anyway, we can figure that out closer to race day. Thanks @DopeyBadger for putting together the spreadsheet again.

RACE - 10K
NAME - Lee, aka Hammer
DIS'er name - lhermiston
Costume/Clothing - Ultimate Spider-Man (Miles Morales), weather permitting
Corral - I'm guessing B
Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
Expected Pace - 9:00

RACE - Half
NAME - Lee
DIS'er name - lhermiston
Costume/Clothing - Avengers Endgame
Corral - B, but I'll probably move back @rteetz, @FFigawi, @princesskp ... what's the plan?
Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever

RACE - full
NAME - Lee
DIS'er name - lhermiston
Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible
Corral - B, but I'll probably move back ... see above, I'd like to run in a group
Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever


----------



## PkbaughAR

@DopeyBadger 

RACE - Half
NAME - Kristi
DIS'er name - pkbaughAR
Costume/Clothing - ??
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Middle to Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 13:00

I’m an infrequent poster but big time lurker, keeping up with the thread in spurts! I’m super excited for this weekend! Being at Disney during Wine & Dine in 2016 was the motivation for me to start running! Looking forward to meeting many of you!


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is there a race coming up or something? These boards have really picked up.
> 
> I'll plan on being the point person/landmark for the 10K, half and marathon pre-race meetups, unless anyone in strongly opposed. I'm tall (and, like, *really* handsome ... jk) so I'm easy to spot in a crowd. I also make really awesome, super ornate signs. But anyway, we can figure that out closer to race day. Thanks @DopeyBadger for putting together the spreadsheet again.
> 
> RACE - 10K
> NAME - Lee, aka Hammer
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Ultimate Spider-Man (Miles Morales), weather permitting
> Corral - I'm guessing B
> Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
> Expected Pace - 9:00
> 
> RACE - Half
> NAME - Lee
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Avengers Endgame
> Corral - B, but I'll probably move back @rteetz, @FFigawi, @princesskp ... what's the plan?
> Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
> Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever
> 
> RACE - full
> NAME - Lee
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible
> Corral - B, but I'll probably move back ... see above, I'd like to run in a group
> Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
> Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever


I’m in C


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> I’m in C



The C section is riding dirty for goofy, pal.


----------



## Princess KP

jmasgat said:


> I may have a reason to go back and read the 40+ pages I have missed since I swore off this thread. Fingers crossed that the charity bib that is supposedly available to me actually works.  If so, Goofy here I come.  Looks like I better not blow off that long run on Sunday after all.


Yay!! It’s the Disney / Christmas miracle you were hoping for!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> RACE - Half
> NAME - Lee
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Avengers Endgame
> Corral - B, but I'll probably move back @rteetz, @FFigawi, @princesskp ... what's the plan?
> Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
> Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever
> 
> RACE - full
> NAME - Lee
> DIS'er name - lhermiston
> Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible
> Corral - B, but I'll probably move back ... see above, I'd like to run in a group
> Pre-Race Meet-up? Yes.
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early Bird
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - whatever
> Expected Pace - 9:00 or whatever



For the half, I’m toying with going DLS to have a different kind of fun. For the full, I think all of us in C need to meet up, do shots, and goof off together with rides, booze, and characters for the following six hours. What say you @rteetz, @Princess KP @camaker ?


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> For the half, I’m toying with going DLS to have a different kind of fun. For the full, I think all of us in C need to meet up, do shots, and goof off together with rides, booze, and characters for the following six hours. What say you @rteetz, @Princess KP @camaker ?


I am in. Though I may pass on Tower of Terror. I don’t like riding that outside of races lol. Everest is a must.


----------



## CDKG

RACE - WDW 5k
NAME - Tiffany
DIS'er name - CDKG
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral -
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
Expected Pace - 11-12 min with a few photo stops

RACE - WDW 10k
NAME - Tiffany
DIS'er name - CDKG
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral -
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
Expected Pace - 11-12 min with a few photo stops

RACE - WDW Marathon
NAME - Tiffany
DIS'er name - CDKG
Costume/Clothing - 
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
Expected Pace - 12-13 min with stops for Pluto and La Cantina Margarita


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> For the full, I think all of us in C need to meet up, do shots, and goof off together with rides, booze, and characters for the following six hours. What say you @rteetz, @Princess KP @camaker ?


I think that’s a great plan but I’m in D. I‘ll skip the first few characters and will try to catch up to you guys!


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> I am in. Though I may pass on Tower of Terror. I don’t like riding that outside of races lol. Everest is a must.



I’m the opposite. ToT and RnRC are must-dos for me. 



Princess KP said:


> I think that’s a great plan but I’m in D. I‘ll skip the first few characters and will try to catch up to you guys!



The back of C is only a few minutes from the front of D. We can easily make this work.


----------



## DerTobi75

@DopeyBadger 

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Tobias & Christina
DIS'er name - DerTobi75
Costume/Clothing - Some Bavarian Stuff
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 16min/mi

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Tobias
DIS'er name - DerTobi75
Costume/Clothing - Trimones Shirt (Ramones lookalike but instead of Bandmember Names it says "Swim, Bike, Run")
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 9:17min/mi

*RACE - Half*
NAME - Tobias
DIS'er name - DerTobi75
Costume/Clothing - Disneyland Inaugural Halfmarathon Shirt
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back - Doing DLS
Expected Pace - 9:50min/mi

*RACE - Mararthon*
NAME - Tobias
DIS'er name - DerTobi75
Costume/Clothing - Team Sloth - We get there, when we get there
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:48min/mi


Paces might be a little bit optimistic, but trying my best and I would like to PR at Half & Marathon. Doing a DLS at the Half.


----------



## DerTobi75

willieT said:


> Runner Tracking is now active:


Thanks. Do they only track 10K, Half and Full?


----------



## Tennesotans

RACE - Half
NAME - Alan
DIS'er name - tennesotans
Costume/Clothing - old guy with double knee straps
Corral - C
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - wherever the 2:15 pace group is
Expected Pace - ~10 mpm

RACE - Full
NAME - Alan
DIS'er name - tennesotans
Costume/Clothing - old guy with double knee straps
Corral - C
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - where the 4:00 pace group is
Expected Pace - with some pixie dust... maybe 9:03 mpm


----------



## LdyStormy76

DerTobi75 said:


> Thanks. Do they only track 10K, Half and Full?



For Dopey they track to make sure your start and finish, but they do not track time for anyone.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> For the half, I’m toying with going DLS to have a different kind of fun. For the full, I think all of us in C need to meet up, do shots, and goof off together with rides, booze, and characters for the following six hours. What say you @rteetz, @Princess KP @camaker ?



Count me in. But what is DLS?


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> Count me in. But what is DLS?



Dead Last Start. You start with the balloon ladies and see how many people you can pass.


----------



## DerTobi75

Is there a chance to see the


lhermiston said:


> But what is DLS?


Dead Last Start! Starting with the Balloon Ladies and try to pass as many Runners as possible.

There is a guy on Facebook, who does Statistics of all DLS Starters. So you get a good number of how many Runners you passed


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> For the half, I’m toying with going DLS to have a different kind of fun. For the full, I think all of us in C need to meet up, do shots, and goof off together with rides, booze, and characters for the following six hours. What say you @rteetz, @Princess KP @camaker ?



I may well be up for it, but I need to see what my hamstring does leading up to the marathon. If it remains problematic I’ll most likely need and welcome the distraction of Corral C party time. If it holds up well and isn’t an issue, I might take a run at a modest PR so that this training cycle wasn’t wasted on the Space Coast blow up.


----------



## dobball23

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Todd
DIS'er Name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - No costume, normal running clothes, uncertain on exactly what
Corral - TBD - should be A
Pre Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 7:30ish min/mile

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Todd
DIS'er Name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - No costume, normal running clothes, uncertain on exactly what
Corral - TBD - should be A
Pre-Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 7:30-7:40 min/mile

*RACE - Half Marathon*
NAME - Todd
DIS'er Name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - No costume, normal running clothes, uncertain on exactly what
Corral - A
Pre Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:20-8:30 min/mile

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Todd
DIS'er Name - dobball23
Costume/Clothing - No costume, normal running clothes, uncertain on exactly what
Corral - A
Pre Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 8:45-9:00 min/mile


----------



## Jason Bryer

Thanks @DopeyBadger !

RACE - 5K
NAME - Jason
DIS'er Name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 9:00 min/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Jason
DIS'er Name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Forky (with my wife, also Forky)
Corral - TBD
Pre-Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 10:00 min/mile

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Jason
DIS'er Name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - Mr. Incredible (with my wife as Ms. Incredible)
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 10:00 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Jason
DIS'er Name - jbryer
Costume/Clothing - None
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 8:50 min/mile


----------



## Mr. Drauer

@DopeyBadger 
RACE - Half
NAME - Mike
DIS'er name - mrdrauer
Costume/Clothing - possible
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Fairly early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - frontish
Expected Pace - 10:00

No on HHH, yes on DATW.


----------



## rbradach

RACE - 10K
NAME - Bob
DIS'er name - rbradach
Costume/Clothing - Something, just not finalized yet.
Corral -
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes)
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 9:00/10:00 with pictures


----------



## rbradach

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Bob
DIS'er name - rbradach
Costume/Clothing - Something, just not finalized yet.
Corral - C or D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes)
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00/12:00 with pictures


----------



## Oswald0827

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Heather
DIS'er Name - Oswald0827
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - C 
Pre-Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 9 to 10 min/mile pace pending on photo stops

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Heather
DIS'er Name - Oswald0827 
Costume/Clothing - working in it 
Corral - C (but may run in D with friends)
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 10:30-11:00 min/mile with photo stops and possibly rides and an adult beverage


----------



## Princess KP

FFigawi said:


> The back of C is only a few minutes from the front of D. We can easily make this work.


Great!


FFigawi said:


> I’m the opposite. ToT and RnRC are must-dos for me.


I've always been nervous to try and ride ToT and / or RnRC but may attempt to ride one of them this time. Will depend on how far back the balloon ladies are. I have to factor in time for Jell-O shots on the Boardwalk and margaritas in Mexico.


----------



## FFigawi

Princess KP said:


> Great!
> 
> I've always been nervous to try and ride ToT and / or RnRC but may attempt to ride one of them this time. Will depend on how far back the balloon ladies are. I have to factor in time for Jell-O shots on the Boardwalk and margaritas in Mexico.



“I've always been nervous to try and ride ToT and / or RnRC but will attempt to ride both of them this time.” - fixed it for you


----------



## Oswald0827

Princess KP said:


> Great!
> 
> I've always been nervous to try and ride ToT and / or RnRC but may attempt to ride one of them this time. Will depend on how far back the balloon ladies are. I have to factor in time for Jell-O shots on the Boardwalk and margaritas in Mexico.



Jello-o shots   Where are these at?!!!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

flav said:


> DD got 701xx for the 5k and 601xx for the 10k... Looking at the other races bib patterns couldn’t we conclude that she is in an early corral? I just hope that we are together with my Dopey bib 210xx...



I think it's a good bet but no guarantee that DD will be in Corral A.  Assuming you put an equal estimated finish time on your Dopey registration then you should be similarly corral'ed.  Although there definitely seemed to be some wishy washiness based on responses from Wine and Dine 2019 as to whether things lined up well.  So no guarantees and you'll find out at the expo.



StarGirl11 said:


> Depends on what time the meet up is





lhermiston said:


> I'll plan on being the point person/landmark for the 10K, half and marathon pre-race meetups, unless anyone in strongly opposed. I'm tall (and, like, *really* handsome ... jk) so I'm easy to spot in a crowd. I also make really awesome, super ornate signs. But anyway, we can figure that out closer to race day. Thanks @DopeyBadger for putting together the spreadsheet again.



For the moment, this is what I've got for pre-race meetups:


----------



## ashejen

RACE - Half
NAME - Jenna
DIS'er name - ashejen
Costume/Clothing - Sushi print running skirt
Corral - D (but will likely move back to E or F with a friend)
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 14 min/mile...hopefully 

RACE - Full
NAME - Jenna
DIS'er name - ashejen
Costume/Clothing - Minnie Mouse
Corral - D
Pre-race meet-up - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - hopefully 15 min/mile

Thanks for putting this together @DopeyBadger 

I had my surgery 2 weeks ago and have been biking on an indoor trainer this week...first run that I've been cleared for is this weekend.  It'll be my first run in just about 4 weeks.  Hoping for not too much pain at this point.  Times above are way slow, knowing I need to take it easy on the runs.

Hoping to link up somewhere in the DATW day - friends and I have a reservation at Oga's Cantina and are then booking it to Epcot.


----------



## ashejen

Princess KP said:


> Great!
> 
> I've always been nervous to try and ride ToT and / or RnRC but may attempt to ride one of them this time. Will depend on how far back the balloon ladies are. I have to factor in time for Jell-O shots on the Boardwalk and margaritas in Mexico.



Jello shots on boardwalk?  Wha what?


----------



## DerTobi75

I read so much about Dopey Simulations the last days. To all who are doing those Simulations, do you simulate "just" milagewise or do you also get up early and run at 5:30 in the morning?

How important is getting up early in training for you?!


----------



## FawnJD

Getting excited now!

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Elizabeth (Ellie)
DIS'er name - FawnJD
Costume/Clothing - Rapunzel 
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 10:30


----------



## FFigawi

DerTobi75 said:


> I read so much about Dopey Simulations the last days. To all who are doing those Simulations, do you simulate "just" milagewise or do you also get up early and run at 5:30 in the morning?
> 
> How important is getting up early in training for you?!



I do all my runs at 515 or 530 anyway, so no real change there. It’s the waking up at 4am that makes Dopey tiring.


----------



## DopeyBadger

DerTobi75 said:


> I read so much about Dopey Simulations the last days. To all who are doing those Simulations, do you simulate "just" milagewise or do you also get up early and run at 5:30 in the morning?
> 
> How important is getting up early in training for you?!



The first year I did Dopey, I did practice the timing (example - waking up at 2:00am and running at 5:30am).  But after the first year, I didn't find it necessary.


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> I read so much about Dopey Simulations the last days. To all who are doing those Simulations, do you simulate "just" milagewise or do you also get up early and run at 5:30 in the morning?
> 
> How important is getting up early in training for you?!



I do almost all my training from 6=8pm (weekdays) or in the afternoon (weekends) leading up to Disney races. Race time has never been an issue.


----------



## Princess KP

Oswald0827 said:


> Jello-o shots   Where are these at?!!!!





ashejen said:


> Jello shots on boardwalk?  Wha what?


Shhhhh....don't tell the Disney police but I have a friend who is bringing me some.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

I typically do all of my running before dawn during the week and before 10am on the weekends, but that's more a result of my work schedule and the fact that I live in Florida.  I do run at night or in the afternoon at times as well, those do feel different to my body, but no real difference in perfomance. I do prefer AM workouts, and it makes Dopey only slightly early for me to get up, but I think that you can successfully train for Dopey at whatever time of day works best for you.


----------



## Harlaxton

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Tim
DIS'er Name - Harlaxton
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - TBD
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 7:30 min/mile

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Tim
DIS'er Name - Harlaxton
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - TBD
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 8:00 min/mile

*RACE - Half Marathon*
NAME - Tim
DIS'er Name - Harlaxton
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00 min/mile

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Tim
DIS'er Name - Harlaxton
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - TBA
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 10:00 min/mile


----------



## camaker

RACE - 5K
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er Name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes, prob InknBurn
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace:  Not sure yet 

RACE - 10K
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er Name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes, prob InknBurn
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace:  Not sure yet 

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er Name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes, prob InknBurn
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace:  Not sure yet 

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Kenn
DIS'er Name - camaker
Costume/Clothing - Running clothes, prob InknBurn
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace:  Not sure yet


----------



## PrincessV

RACE - Dopey
NAME - V
DIS'er name - PrincessV
Costume/Clothing - Something Minnie for 10K but no idea on the others
Corral - F for half and full
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Probably not  I have my running group's meetup and likely won't have time for more
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Back
Expected Pace - <16:00 lol! Maybe around 14:00/mile? We'll see!


----------



## TCB in FLA

@DopeyBadger 
RACE - 5k
NAME - Tavel
DIS'er name - TCBinFLA
Costume/Clothing -“Adventure is out there” top, balloon print skirt
Corral - with friend
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - frontish
Expected Pace - 12 min/mile

RACE - 10k
NAME - Tavel
DIS'er name - TCBinFLA
Costume/Clothing Oswald blue shirt
Corral - with friend
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - frontish
Expected Pace - 12 min/mile

RACE - Half
NAME - Tavel
DIS'er name - TCBinFLA
Costume/Clothing - black retro Disney logo top
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - frontish
Expected Pace - 11 min/mile

RACE - marathon 
NAME - Tavel
DIS'er name - TCBinFLA
Costume/Clothing - polka dot RD skirt
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - frontish
Expected Pace - 11 min per mile


----------



## Oswald0827

Princess KP said:


> Shhhhh....don't tell the Disney police but I have a friend who is bringing me some.


That’s awesome!!!!


----------



## PCFriar80

Princess KP said:


> Shhhhh....don't tell the* Disney police* but I have a friend who is bringing me some.


----------



## disneygpa

@DopeyBadger 

RACE - Dopey
NAME - Derek
DIS'er name - disneygpa
Costume/Clothing - Nothing special
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - I'll probably be too early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -  middle/back
Expected Pace - gotta discuss with Coach but I'm thinking 11ish min/mile

Thanks Billy!  Not just for this, but for everything!


----------



## Philo2020

Spectating question and suggestions.  I am running Dopey (3rd Marathon weekend) and I suckered DW into running the 5k and 10k with me.  She is then going to spectate and support me on the Half and Full.  We purchased the Chear squad for her but I am trying to figure out the best places for her to be on those days.  I am middle of the pack runner, 1:55 HM and 4:15 Full type pace.  Any suggestions with the new maps as best options for viewing based on time and transportation between areas?  We were thinking MK Castle viewing area for full for sure, maybe half as well but concerned she wouldn't make it back to in time to see me finish.  I have read through past suggestions but would love others thoughts with the new maps and transportation.  

Thanks for any help or suggestions!

Can't believe we are under 3 weeks to the races...


----------



## michigandergirl

Anyone know what time they will close the corrals for the full? Specifically corral C? Just thinking about bathroom timing.


----------



## rteetz

RACE - 5K
NAME - Ryan
DIS'er name - rteetz
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBD (Probably B)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Probably around 10 min/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Ryan
DIS'er name - rteetz
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBD (probably B)
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish 
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Probably 10 min/mile

RACE - Half
NAME - Ryan
DIS'er name - rteetz
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish 
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Probably 10 min/mile

RACE - Full
NAME - Ryan
DIS'er name - rteetz
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - Who knows this will be a race for having fun


----------



## aalvis

Philo2020 said:


> Spectating question and suggestions.  I am running Dopey (3rd Marathon weekend) and I suckered DW into running the 5k and 10k with me.  She is then going to spectate and support me on the Half and Full.  We purchased the Chear squad for her but I am trying to figure out the best places for her to be on those days.  I am middle of the pack runner, 1:55 HM and 4:15 Full type pace.  Any suggestions with the new maps as best options for viewing based on time and transportation between areas?  We were thinking MK Castle viewing area for full for sure, maybe half as well but concerned she wouldn't make it back to in time to see me finish.  I have read through past suggestions but would love others thoughts with the new maps and transportation.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!
> 
> Can't believe we are under 3 weeks to the races...


I am also curious about spectating at MK from main street... does anyone have any tips or tricks?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Philo2020 said:


> Spectating question and suggestions.  I am running Dopey (3rd Marathon weekend) and I suckered DW into running the 5k and 10k with me.  She is then going to spectate and support me on the Half and Full.  We purchased the Chear squad for her but I am trying to figure out the best places for her to be on those days.  I am middle of the pack runner, 1:55 HM and 4:15 Full type pace.  Any suggestions with the new maps as best options for viewing based on time and transportation between areas?  We were thinking MK Castle viewing area for full for sure, maybe half as well but concerned she wouldn't make it back to in time to see me finish.  I have read through past suggestions but would love others thoughts with the new maps and transportation.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!
> 
> Can't believe we are under 3 weeks to the races...



Alright, this is what I came up with:

Half Marathon




Given your 8:50 min/mile HM pace, I placed you in Corral C. You would start around 5:39am. You would reach Main Street at about 6:20-6:25 assuming no character stops.

-The monorail to the TTC from EPCOT takes 15 min of ride time.
-The monorail to MK from TTC takes 15 min (and is a bit of a transfer).
Then a few minute walk to the inside Main Street.

I'd say in total the whole process is probably on the order of 45-55 minutes.  So if you ran past Main Street at 6:21, and DW headed towards the monorail, then she would probably arrive to the finish around 7:15am.  That leaves about 20 min of wiggle room. 

I think trying to view at GF or Poly would be too tight based on your assumed pace.

Marathon



Estimated start of 5:06am.

You are estimated to run through the EPCOT parking lot at 5:20am.  The parking lot of EPCOT is not listed so I can't guarantee they'll allow her to linger to watch.  But from others, when the marathon used to cross through the parking lot they allowed spectators there.

You are estimated to hit Main Street at 6:46.  This gives DW about 80 min to get from the EPCOT parking lot to the MK Main Street.  I think this is reasonable.  The other alternative is TTC and GF/Poly for a double dip.

Possibly Coronado Springs at Mile 20 is an option.  Although it is not listed officially.  There is no sidewalk and they may not allow her to linger around there.  But you pass there at 8:22 leaving enough time to get to the finish at 9:21.

Officially, there aren't any more locations that you would hit that would allow your wife to make it to the finish on time.  You're in AK before it opens (and we don't run through the parking lot anymore).  And DHS while open would probably be way too close to the finish to make it in time.


----------



## pluto377

RACE - 5K
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name - pluto377
Costume/Clothing - Disney castle sparkle skirt
Corral - ??
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Hopefully!
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - Going to try and have fun and take lots of pics (my running portions are probably 12:00-13:00)

RACE - 10K
NAME - Valarie
DIS'er name - pluto377
Costume/Clothing - minnie mouse skirt and headband
Corral - ??
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Hopefully!
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - Same as 5K


----------



## ReindeerMom

Greetings DISboard!  It's been forever since I've been here.  Back to keep up my Perfectly Dopey status and starting to get excited!

RACE -  5K
NAME - Marcia
DIS'er name - Reindeer Mom
Costume/Clothing - Absolutely.  But, seriously, too early to plan.  If it is like the last two years, tights, quarter zip, jacket, gloves with hand warmers, beanie, mylar blanket
Corral - assuming A
Pre-Race Meet-up? -  No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - somewhere in the middle
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - front
Expected Pace -   between running and other activities, I usually finish just under 10:00 min/mile

RACE -  10K
NAME - Marcia
DIS'er name - Reindeer Mom
Costume/Clothing - Weather allowing, I may go Tinkerbell
Corral - assuming A
Pre-Race Meet-up? -  No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - somewhere in the middle
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - front
Expected Pace -   between running and other activities, I usually finish just under 10:00 min/mile

RACE -  Half Marathon
NAME - Marcia
DIS'er name - Reindeer Mom
Costume/Clothing - Running skirt, tank top, maybe with a quarter zip
Corral - B
Pre-Race Meet-up? -  No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - front
Expected Pace -   goal is always sub-2 (sub-9:00 min mile)

RACE -  Marathon
NAME - Marcia
DIS'er name - Reindeer Mom
Costume/Clothing - Running skirt, tank top, maybe with a quarter zip
Corral - B
Pre-Race Meet-up? -  No
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - front
Expected Pace -   9:30 min/mile + an unspecified time allowance for probable shenanigans in Epcot.  The last mile may take me an hour!


----------



## willieT

Philo2020 said:


> Spectating question and suggestions.  I am running Dopey (3rd Marathon weekend) and I suckered DW into running the 5k and 10k with me.  She is then going to spectate and support me on the Half and Full.  We purchased the Chear squad for her but I am trying to figure out the best places for her to be on those days.  I am middle of the pack runner, 1:55 HM and 4:15 Full type pace.  Any suggestions with the new maps as best options for viewing based on time and transportation between areas?  We were thinking MK Castle viewing area for full for sure, maybe half as well but concerned she wouldn't make it back to in time to see me finish.  I have read through past suggestions but would love others thoughts with the new maps and transportation.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!
> 
> Can't believe we are under 3 weeks to the races...


For the last 6 years, my family has met me at both the TTC and Polynesian.  They haven't watched the start because it's hard to see anyone from across the road.  The MK Castle is a really nice spot for spectators, but it's much easier to just travel to TTC (and not transfer, due to long lines) and have 2 viewing locations within a 1/2 mile.

Your wife could follow the same spectating plan for both the half and full.   Additionally, as @DopeyBadger mentioned, she might be able to see you during the FM at mile marker 2.2 in the Epcot parking lot -- but we need to confirm at the Expo if spectator viewing will be allowed in this area (similar to 2011 and 2012).   Back in 2012, my family was able to greet me in mile 2.2 in the Epcot lot.  If she is able to greet you at mile 2.2, she should have time to take the monorail to TTC and wait for you at mile 9.   

I drew a blue line for the path your wife would walk to see you at the Polynesian (#2) after first greeting you at TTC (#1).  She could also go inside the Polynesian and eat or drink at the Captain Cook's cafe while she waits for you to run through MK.  Hope this helps!


----------



## steph0808

I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.


----------



## DopeyBadger

steph0808 said:


> I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.



I'm using my trusted source!



Spoiler: Weather Source


----------



## Jason Bryer

willieT said:


> For the last 6 years, my family has met me at both the TTC and Polynesian.  They haven't watched the start because it's hard to see anyone from across the road.  The MK Castle is a really nice spot for spectators, but it's much easier to just travel to TTC (and not transfer, due to long lines) and have 2 viewing locations within a 1/2 mile.
> 
> Your wife could follow the same spectating plan for both the half and full.   Additionally, as @DopeyBadger mentioned, she might be able to see you during the FM at mile marker 2.2 in the Epcot parking lot -- but we need to confirm at the Expo if spectator viewing will be allowed in this area (similar to 2011 and 2012).   Back in 2012, my family was able to greet me in mile 2.2 in the Epcot lot.  If she is able to greet you at mile 2.2, she should have time to take the monorail to TTC and wait for you at mile 9.
> 
> I drew a blue line for the path your wife would walk to see you at the Polynesian (#2) after first greeting you at TTC (#1).  She could also go inside the Polynesian and eat or drink at the Captain Cook's cafe while she waits for you to run through MK.  Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 459748



This is exactly what my family did in 2018 and it worked great. IMHO, MK is too crowded and tight to worry about seeing someone. Plus, I prefer to have support when there isn't something else to look at.


----------



## The Expert

Princess KP said:


> Shhhhh....don't tell the Disney police but I have a friend who is bringing me some.



We're staying at BWV and my husband will be spectating the 10K and Half. We're in a 1-bedroom DVC villa so we'll have a kitchen. Should I have him make a batch, too?


----------



## DopeyBadger

From Chris Twiggs on Facebook:

*HM Pacers*



*Marathon Pacers*


----------



## PrincessV

steph0808 said:


> I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.


I'm still trying to figure when I can run this weekend without being struck by lighting, drowned in flooding, and/or swept up by a tornado - I can't even begin to think about Marathon weekend weather yet lol!


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

For my daughter - if you see her say hi -- it'll only make her tell me that I know everyone everywhere, lol. 

RACE - 5k 
NAME - Cora
DIS'er Name daughter of Tinkerbelle's mom
Costume/Clothing - No idea
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - probably not
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: She's walking this one so probably 12 min mile (could be more or less) 

RACE - 10k
NAME - Cora
DIS'er Name daughter of Tinkerbelle's mom
Costume/Clothing - Drizella (first time ever running in a costume -- yes I can live vicariously through her, lol) 
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - probably not
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: She's walking this one so probably as well 12 min mile (could be more or less) 

RACE - Half Marathon 
NAME - Cora
DIS'er Name: daughter of diser: Tinkerbelle's mom
Costume/Clothing - no clue 
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - probably not
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 9/10 mm but adding photo stops

RACE - Full Marathon 
NAME - Cora
DIS'er Name: daughter of diser: Tinkerbelle's mom
Costume/Clothing - no clue 
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - probably not
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 9/11 mm adding photo stops


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

willieT said:


> For the last 6 years, my family has met me at both the TTC and Polynesian.  They haven't watched the start because it's hard to see anyone from across the road.  The MK Castle is a really nice spot for spectators, but it's much easier to just travel to TTC (and not transfer, due to long lines) and have 2 viewing locations within a 1/2 mile.
> 
> Your wife could follow the same spectating plan for both the half and full.   Additionally, as @DopeyBadger mentioned, she might be able to see you during the FM at mile marker 2.2 in the Epcot parking lot -- but we need to confirm at the Expo if spectator viewing will be allowed in this area (similar to 2011 and 2012).   Back in 2012, my family was able to greet me in mile 2.2 in the Epcot lot.  If she is able to greet you at mile 2.2, she should have time to take the monorail to TTC and wait for you at mile 9.
> 
> I drew a blue line for the path your wife would walk to see you at the Polynesian (#2) after first greeting you at TTC (#1).  She could also go inside the Polynesian and eat or drink at the Captain Cook's cafe while she waits for you to run through MK.  Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 459748




Ok so for spectating I think this is a brilliant idea and would not have really thought of it. The only other time I have watched her run at WDW was for the princess 1/2 in 2017. It took me just as long to get back to EPCOT from the MK as it did her to run it. I have been worried about this. 

Based on her pace (historically faster for the first thirteen miles 8:30/9 minutes per mile, slower for the second 11 minutes per mile) would I be able to hit up Animal Kingdom as well or is it just advisable to get back to Epcot for the finish? I figure her overall pace will be slower because #1 its her first Dopey and #2 since it's Disney she may opt for photo stops along the way. I am waiting to see if she wants me to meet her in the world showcase or at the finish line. 

I think she always slows down because the LA Marathon has a lot of "fun stuff" towards the end that she likes to take part in and friends she stops to see. I know the beer shot lady gave her about 1/4 of what she was giving to the adults. lol


----------



## willieT

steph0808 said:


> I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.


This bit of weather history from 2016 shows how Mother Nature has immense fun at our expense.  Just 12 hours after the warmest Disney Marathon ever, the weather was beautiful for running. And it was beautiful for the next 4 days.   

Which means you should bring all your clothes because we just never really know...


----------



## StarGirl11

@DopeyBadger Something I forgot to mention when filling out the form. I am going to be carrying a collapsible black and blue hiking stick all four days regardless of my outfits. If I’m not using it it will be sitting in my fuel belt/hydration backpack or probably in the case of the 5k in my hand.


----------



## willieT

PrincessV said:


> I'm still trying to figure when I can run this weekend without being struck by lighting, drowned in flooding, and/or swept up by a tornado - I can't even begin to think about Marathon weekend weather yet lol!


I'm in the same weather boat as you.  I'm biting the bullet and running my 20 miler tomorrow rather than Sunday. Should be a fun experience after 11 today, and 10 + 5 over the previous 2 days.  

I do have a treadmill, but I'd rather take my chance with lightning and a tornado -- if those were my 3 options.

Can you do your long run tomorrow? Or does that not work?


----------



## PrincessV

willieT said:


> Can you do your long run tomorrow? Or does that not work?


Exactly my plan, too. I've never tried to run the day after a 20+ miler so I'm doing my 22 tomorrow and will see how I feel Sunday - if I feel up to it, I'll try to get some time in on the treadmill, but if anything feels really sore, I'll bag it and call it good.


----------



## lhermiston

steph0808 said:


> I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.



Who needs weather tracking? As soon as @DopeyBadger mentions “heat acclimation training” for us northern folks, I can pretty much guarantee a chilly MW.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> Based on her pace (historically faster for the first thirteen miles 8:30/9 minutes per mile, slower for the second 11 minutes per mile) would I be able to hit up Animal Kingdom as well or is it just advisable to get back to Epcot for the finish? I figure her overall pace will be slower because #1 its her first Dopey and #2 since it's Disney she may opt for photo stops along the way. I am waiting to see if she wants me to meet her in the world showcase or at the finish line.



Just be aware that the new marathon course does not take us into the AK parking lot anymore.  So to view your daughter at AK would require a theme park pass entry into the park.  But if she maintains her estimated pace (11 min/mile from start to AK), then she'll arrive at AK at 8:27 which is before the park even opens.  So she would need to be even slower than an 11 min/mile for you to view her in AK.  Something like a 13 min/mile.



lhermiston said:


> Who needs weather tracking? As soon as @DopeyBadger mentions “heat acclimation training” for us northern folks, I can pretty much guarantee a chilly MW.



Well if that's all it takes...

heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training  heat acclimation training

That should do it.  You can send your thank you cards to WI.

In all seriousness, I start heat acclimation training on Sunday.


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> I need someone to start tracking the weather so I know what to wear.



 I’m happy to start tracking the weather for you, but you still won’t know what to wear until the night before the race!!


----------



## Bree

RACE - Half/Full
NAME - Bree
DIS'er - Bree
Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - yes
Early/Late - Depends on what happens the night before the race and when I get to bed
Front/Middle/Back - See answer above
Expected Pace:  @lhermiston @rteetz @FFigawi @Princess KP can I join the race party


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> RACE - Half/Full
> NAME - Bree
> DIS'er - Bree
> Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet
> Corral - C
> Pre Race Meet Up - yes
> Early/Late - Depends on what happens the night before the race and when I get to bed
> Front/Middle/Back - See answer above
> Expected Pace:  @lhermiston @rteetz @FFigawi @Princess KP can I join the race party


Of course!


----------



## Philo2020

DopeyBadger said:


> Alright, this is what I came up with:
> 
> Half Marathon
> 
> View attachment 459739
> 
> 
> Given your 8:50 min/mile HM pace, I placed you in Corral C. You would start around 5:39am. You would reach Main Street at about 6:20-6:25 assuming no character stops.
> 
> -The monorail to the TTC from EPCOT takes 15 min of ride time.
> -The monorail to MK from TTC takes 15 min (and is a bit of a transfer).
> Then a few minute walk to the inside Main Street.
> 
> I'd say in total the whole process is probably on the order of 45-55 minutes.  So if you ran past Main Street at 6:21, and DW headed towards the monorail, then she would probably arrive to the finish around 7:15am.  That leaves about 20 min of wiggle room.
> 
> I think trying to view at GF or Poly would be too tight based on your assumed pace.
> 
> Marathon
> 
> View attachment 459740
> 
> Estimated start of 5:06am.
> 
> You are estimated to run through the EPCOT parking lot at 5:20am.  The parking lot of EPCOT is not listed so I can't guarantee they'll allow her to linger to watch.  But from others, when the marathon used to cross through the parking lot they allowed spectators there.
> 
> You are estimated to hit Main Street at 6:46.  This gives DW about 80 min to get from the EPCOT parking lot to the MK Main Street.  I think this is reasonable.  The other alternative is TTC and GF/Poly for a double dip.
> 
> Possibly Coronado Springs at Mile 20 is an option.  Although it is not listed officially.  There is no sidewalk and they may not allow her to linger around there.  But you pass there at 8:22 leaving enough time to get to the finish at 9:21.
> 
> Officially, there aren't any more locations that you would hit that would allow your wife to make it to the finish on time.  You're in AK before it opens (and we don't run through the parking lot anymore).  And DHS while open would probably be way too close to the finish to make it in time.



@DopeyBadger this is fantastic, thank you so much for the detailed help!  This will really help as I continue my excessive planning and re-planning of the weekend .  This will be first race with a real spectator and I want to give her the best experience possible.


----------



## Philo2020

willieT said:


> For the last 6 years, my family has met me at both the TTC and Polynesian.  They haven't watched the start because it's hard to see anyone from across the road.  The MK Castle is a really nice spot for spectators, but it's much easier to just travel to TTC (and not transfer, due to long lines) and have 2 viewing locations within a 1/2 mile.
> 
> Your wife could follow the same spectating plan for both the half and full.   Additionally, as @DopeyBadger mentioned, she might be able to see you during the FM at mile marker 2.2 in the Epcot parking lot -- but we need to confirm at the Expo if spectator viewing will be allowed in this area (similar to 2011 and 2012).   Back in 2012, my family was able to greet me in mile 2.2 in the Epcot lot.  If she is able to greet you at mile 2.2, she should have time to take the monorail to TTC and wait for you at mile 9.
> 
> I drew a blue line for the path your wife would walk to see you at the Polynesian (#2) after first greeting you at TTC (#1).  She could also go inside the Polynesian and eat or drink at the Captain Cook's cafe while she waits for you to run through MK.  Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 459748




@willieT Thank you for another option and the map is very helpful as a guide.  Always tricky playing the commute and timing game for spectators during the race.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Don't think heat acclimatisation will be a problem for me...


----------



## willieT

willieT said:


> My memory is the same for 2011 and 2012; only CMs in EPCOT in first part.
> 
> However, in mile 3 and before we entered the park, I remember high-fiving my family and many spectators as we ran through the EPCOT parking lot -- they were lined up on the side of the course route and it was a very fun experience.
> 
> View attachment 459055


I found this video from 2012 which shows the runners entering the Epcot lot and the spectators lined up to greet them.  Interesting to see the area was just partially coned off -- and no barricade fence like TTC.

This link starts at the 6:17 mark with the Epcot lot:


----------



## Jason Bryer

Starting to drive to Florida tomorrow morning for what will be a crazy few weeks. The entire family is driving down to stay with my in-laws in Port Charlotte. We then fly back on NYE leaving the car in long term parking at MCO. Then flying back on the 8th for MW! Hard to believe I'm packing all my running gear for Dopey. Glad my next two long training runs will be in warmer weather. I am tired of the treadmill.


----------



## The Expert

Okay, I'll ask. @DopeyBadger -- what should we be doing for heat acclimation? Our temps have been in the 30s and 40s and I've done most of my long runs outside, short runs on the treadmill. I do NOT run well in heat and this is my first full. Teach me, jedi master!


----------



## Gemini1131

RACE -half
NAME -Shannon 
DIS'er name -gemini1131
Costume/Clothing -pink/blue aurora 
Corral -f
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - early 
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -middle?
Expected Pace -14-15

RACE -full
NAME -Shannon 
DIS'er name -gemini1131
Costume/Clothing -Minnie 
Corral -F
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver -early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -middle?
Expected Pace -1430-1530


----------



## DopeyBadger

The Expert said:


> Okay, I'll ask. @DopeyBadger -- what should we be doing for heat acclimation? Our temps have been in the 30s and 40s and I've done most of my long runs outside, short runs on the treadmill. I do NOT run well in heat and this is my first full. Teach me, jedi master!



I put them behind spoilers for anyone who wants to skip past it.

*A post from November 2017:*



Spoiler: Post #1



Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):

So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).

For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well. Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.

I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge. The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F). That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever. The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather). That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra. Is it perfect? Of course not. But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).



*And a different post with similar information, but some different stuff from December 2016.*



Spoiler: Post #2



According to the research I've read, it takes about 14 days or 10 workouts to acclimate to a new temperature. So around today marks a good time to consider starting. For me personally, I typically dress in whatever I would normally wear for the weather conditions, and then act as if it's the next level of cold. So when I would wear shorts and tank normally in such weather, now I'll wear tights and a thermal. Or if I were to dress in a thermal and tights, now maybe a thermal+jacket and two tights. The point is to dress warmer than you need to be to create a micro-climate close to your skin. You want to be sweating and "feel" hot. This sweating and feeling of being "hot" will induce an adaptation in your body to acclimate to a warmer climate (primarily higher blood plasma and volume level, increased sweat rate, decreased salt amount in sweat, decreased fatigue rate of sweat glands, and quicker onset of sweating).

A few things to keep in mind if you choose to heat acclimate and have never done it before:
-Make sure to increase your fluid intake. Because you'll be sweating more, you'll need more fluids than a normal winter run. So make sure to stay hydrated. There is conflicting research as to whether dehydrated training is the key to heat acclimation, but I personally will not intentionally withhold water from myself.
-Be prepared to sacrifice some of the quality of your workout. You're going to be hot and you may find your pace will slow a bit naturally. In my opinion, that's ok. Don't push it. I would prefer to sacrifice a touch on pacing so that I can better prepare my body for the possible heat in Florida. The minimal gains made in pacing at this point in training would be far-outweighed by the potential gains made through heat acclimation training.
-When the run is finished, make sure to get inside quickly. Because of the excessive sweat rate for a winter run, you're more susceptible to getting cold quickly with all that moisture hanging around your body. So as soon as you finish the run, get inside your home, gym or car. Stretch indoors if possible.
-I will use this method on all types of paced runs from easy to long run to tempo so that my body acclimates at all types of paces, but more-so to get in the necessary workouts (or days) I'm looking for.

Sources:

http://www.irunfar.com/2009/02/heat-acclimation.html
https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/science-of-hot-weather-running/
https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/summer-training-for-a-marathon/
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold


----------



## Sleepy425

I’m having a dilemma. I originally registered for the 10k. I decided to pay the fee to upgrade to the half. I have no idea if Disney did something wrong or I did something wrong - but now I have both race bibs. I’m afraid I’ll have FOMO if I don’t do the 10k now. But my running partner is a lot faster than me, so I don’t want to be too tired for the half (although he hasn’t trained in weeks so maybe I won’t be at such a disadvantage).      I’m trying to figure out what I have scheduled that Friday and if my husband would be ok doing it alone (although he’s alone with them often in the parks anyhow since I don’t actually do many rides, so not a big change for him).


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Of course!



@Bree what he said!


----------



## bevcgg

Goofy here I come!
Thanks @DopeyBadger

RACE - Half
NAME - Beverly 
DIS'er name -bevcgg
Costume/Clothing - I ❤ 13.1 Minnie Shirt/ Blue polka dot Minnie skirt and ears
Corral - E 
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Mid 
Expected Pace - 12:00/12:30 (when running- not including photo ops!)

RACE - Full
NAME -  Beverly 
DIS'er name - bevcgg
Costume/Clothing - I   26.2 Mickey Shirt/colorful sparkle skirt 
Corral - E
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Mid
Expected Pace - 12:00/12:30 (when running- not including photo ops!)


----------



## Mumof4mice

RACE - HM
 NAME - Grace
DIS'er name - Mumof4Mice
Costume/Clothing - Likely Whinnie The Pooh
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late 
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 8:23


----------



## Nightriders19

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Laura
DIS'er name - Nightriders19
Costume/Clothing - Captain Marvel
Corral - A
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Probably not
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Whenever the monorail gets me there!
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 7:45ish

I'm mostly just a lurker around here, but if you see Captain Marvel waving at any of you, that's me!  DH is running as well.  Iron Man in Corral H, likely running 14 - 15 min pace.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I was looking at the time(s) that I got up in 2017 for the 10k and the Marathon.  Looks like I got up around 3.  With the earlier start for the Marathon, I'm assuming that I should push that time back about a half an hour?


----------



## DIS-OH

RACE - Half
NAME - Marsha 
DIS'er name -DIS-OH 
Costume/Clothing -Ink-n-Burn skirt
Corral -E
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver -Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -Front/Middle
Expected Pace -11:30-12:00


----------



## DerTobi75

Did my last long run yesterday. Kind of rehearsal type of run. Did not worked out as expected. Sore between my legs and nipples have been burning and bleeding.
Glad that happenend yesterday and not during Marathon Weekend


----------



## Popo

The Expert said:


> Okay, I'll ask. @DopeyBadger -- what should we be doing for heat acclimation? Our temps have been in the 30s and 40s and I've done most of my long runs outside, short runs on the treadmill. I do NOT run well in heat and this is my first full. Teach me, jedi master!


Praying.


----------



## The Expert

Thanks for the heat acclimation info @DopeyBadger 

Still hoping the weather is cool enough I won't need it, but I'll definitely start including it into my training after my peak long run tomorrow.


----------



## lhermiston

Bree said:


> RACE - Half/Full
> NAME - Bree
> DIS'er - Bree
> Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet
> Corral - C
> Pre Race Meet Up - yes
> Early/Late - Depends on what happens the night before the race and when I get to bed
> Front/Middle/Back - See answer above
> Expected Pace:  @lhermiston @rteetz @FFigawi @Princess KP can I join the race party



Goof Troop!


----------



## dtrain

DerTobi75 said:


> Did my last long run yesterday. Kind of rehearsal type of run. Did not worked out as expected. Sore between my legs and nipples have been burning and bleeding.
> Glad that happenend yesterday and not during Marathon Weekend



Use liquid bandage to coat your nipples on race day.  #realtalk


----------



## willieT

dtrain said:


> Use liquid bandage to coat your nipples on race day.  #realtalk


I highly recommend the 'Band-Aid Clear Spots' for nipple protection -- they never come off, even during marathon races and my 22 mile training runs in which I'm completely soaked from the Florida heat.  I use them on every run from 5 miles on up.  For convenience, and to save money, you can buy 10 boxes on Amazon for about $2.24 a box (for an average of 8 cents per run).

Note:  You need to buy the 'Band Aid' brand.  Generic versions always seem to fall off.



https://www.amazon.com/Band-Aid-Bra...ywords=circle+band-aids&qid=1576946773&sr=8-4


----------



## DopeyBadger

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I was looking at the time(s) that I got up in 2017 for the 10k and the Marathon.  Looks like I got up around 3.  With the earlier start for the Marathon, I'm assuming that I should push that time back about a half an hour?



Well just an FYI.  The race starts at 5:00am and as we've mentioned prior the race goes through the EPCOT parking lot and crosses the path to the starting corrals.  The event guide has a warning about showing up too late:

"Just a friendly reminder that participants for the 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon should arrive at Epcot by 3:30 a.m. on Sunday, January 12. With the new course running through Epcot’s parking lot, late arrivals could miss the start or experience significant delays getting to their corral." 

Having a "suggested" time to be at the parking lot isn't anything new (the HM says be there by 4:00am) and in the past people have shown up later than suggested and been fine.  Although there have been cases where people didn't show up early enough and missed the start of their corral.  But the suggestion of missing the start or delays to the corral is a new message based on the new course design.  Since the walk to the corrals isn't estimated to open until 3:45am anyways (based on the last few years but no guarantee to be the same) I'd say that's a little early.  But the later you arrive (or head to the bus?) the more risk you are accepting.  Just depends on your personal preference.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Thanks @DopeyBadger !

RACE -5-K
NAME -Patrick
DIS'er name -GuinessRunner
Costume/Clothing - Lady Tremaine (DDs are Drizella and Anastasia)
Corral - ?
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -Middle
Expected Pace -13-14

RACE -10-K
NAME -Patrick
DIS'er name -GuinessRunner
Costume/Clothing - No Clue yet
Corral - ?
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -Middle
Expected Pace -10-11

RACE -Half
NAME -Patrick
DIS'er name -GuinessRunner
Costume/Clothing - No clue yet
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -Middle
Expected Pace -11-12

RACE -Full
NAME -Patrick
DIS'er name -GuinessRunner
Costume/Clothing - No clue yet
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral -Middle
Expected Pace -11-12


----------



## jbsquash

Is there a certain time they don’t let you into the corrals once you have already walked out?  Starting in A but want to get a last minute washroom break in after the walkout.  If the corral goes off at 5 when is my last chance to be in the A area?


----------



## momandmousefan

49 degrees and sunny in the Midwest right now?!? Outdoors run today! Hooray!!


----------



## momandmousefan

RACE -half
NAME -Valerie
DIS'er name -momandmousefan
Costume/Clothing - captain marvel (more of a bound than costume)
Corral -D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) *maybe*?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - not sure. Depends on when I can drag husband there
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - not sure
Expected Pace -10:45-12 but this is my first half so I have NO CLUE how I’m going to vary from training in such a different kind of course and crowds.  
Oh yeah, DH is in A for half & full. If you see someone in a spaceship earth pattern shirt on of the days, that’s him.


----------



## aalvis

Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

RACE -  Half
 NAME - Sean
DIS'er name -  PaDisneyCouple
Costume/Clothing -  unknown
Corral - C
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)  Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral -  Back
 Expected Pace -   11:00/M


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

RACE -  Marathon
 NAME -  Sean
DIS'er name - PaDisneyCouple
Costume/Clothing -  unknown
Corral -  C
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No)  Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral -  Back
 Expected Pace -   10:30/M

My first full, so I figured I'd be conservative with my planned pace so I have something in the tank at the end.  My thought is:  back of corral might be less crowded, and allow me to have more space for warming up.  
Any additional tips for first-timers appreciated.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I know there was a detailed restroom map some time ago, but with the new courses now known, has anybody plotted out restroom locations for the half and full?


----------



## mr incredibleS1

DopeyBadger said:


> Well just an FYI.  The race starts at 5:00am and as we've mentioned prior the race goes through the EPCOT parking lot and crosses the path to the starting corrals.  The event guide has a warning about showing up too late:
> 
> "Just a friendly reminder that participants for the 2020 Walt Disney World Marathon should arrive at Epcot by 3:30 a.m. on Sunday, January 12. With the new course running through Epcot’s parking lot, late arrivals could miss the start or experience significant delays getting to their corral."
> 
> Having a "suggested" time to be at the parking lot isn't anything new (the HM says be there by 4:00am) and in the past people have shown up later than suggested and been fine.  Although there have been cases where people didn't show up early enough and missed the start of their corral.  But the suggestion of missing the start or delays to the corral is a new message based on the new course design.  Since the walk to the corrals isn't estimated to open until 3:45am anyways (based on the last few years but no guarantee to be the same) I'd say that's a little early.  But the later you arrive (or head to the bus?) the more risk you are accepting.  Just depends on your personal preference.



I am using two different apps to try to see what my schedule was like on Marathon day.  It looks like according to my Garmin app which also tracks sleep, that I got up at 3:16.  Then using my Google Maps History, I saw that I left Riverside at 3:49.  The arrival at Epcot seems off, and even taking a half an hour off of each time seems to be pushing it a little.  I'm thinking a 2:30 wake up or even earlier may be in order.


----------



## DerTobi75

aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?


Yep, had a bad last long run yesterday. It hurts so much, on my way back I had headwind, it was cold, rainy. Anyway, I do not think the whole thing was a terrible idea, I am happy, that training comes to an end and I can run in sunny Florida and not in the dark, like i do at the moment.


----------



## Baloo in MI

I had not been on the boards in two days and saw that there were 14 new pages and thought Waivers are in!  I am going to be corral C.

@DopeyBadger 
Race - 5k
Name - Charlie
DIS’er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - not sure yet, sorry
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arrival - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - back
Expected Pace - 10ish - planning to go easy 

Race - 10k
Name - Charlie
DIS’er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - not sure yet, sorry
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arrival - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - back
Expected Pace - 10ish - planning to go easy

Race - Half
Name - Charlie
DIS’er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - not sure yet, sorry
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arrival - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - back
Expected Pace - 10:00 minute pace plus pictures

Race - Marathon
Name - Charlie
DIS’er name - Baloo in MI
Costume/Clothing - not sure yet, sorry
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arrival - Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - back
Expected Pace - 10:00 minute pace ( so long as hip is still feeling goon)

Getting excited!


----------



## DopeyBadger

jbsquash said:


> Is there a certain time they don’t let you into the corrals once you have already walked out?  Starting in A but want to get a last minute washroom break in after the walkout.  If the corral goes off at 5 when is my last chance to be in the A area?



No guarantees.  They certainly do cut off the corrals close to the start of the race.  Some people freak out and start jumping the fences which is a little dangerous.  Additionally sometimes they start cutting off the other corrals (like B) as well.  Maybe something like 15-30 min prior to race start, but no guarantees.

My suggestion is to start trying to figure out your bathroom timing now.  That way it's less of a concern on race morning.  I drink my last liquid 2 hours prior to the last time I can use the restroom and it's only failed me once in about 40 races.  At Disney, that's at about 45-60 min prior to the start (so last liquid at 2:45-3:00 prior to start).



aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?



Sometimes I worry more when I don't have a bad long run along the way.  It's usually the second to last one for me.  It happens and doesn't mean this was a terrible idea.  If you've been consistent with your training plan, then you'll have placed yourself in a good position regardless of one single run.


----------



## steph0808

Hoping for a good long run tomorrow (and by long, I mean like 8 miles). My foot is feeling okay-ish, but my dog slammed my opposite knee into the bathtub as I hauled his fat butt in there for a bath, so now that hurts. My life! 

Beautiful weather here in PA as well! 40s and sun all through Christmas. Not great for a white Christmas but it is nice.


----------



## Dopey 2020

DerTobi75 said:


> Did my last long run yesterday. Kind of rehearsal type of run. Did not worked out as expected. Sore between my legs and nipples have been burning and bleeding.
> Glad that happenend yesterday and not during Marathon Weekend



Body glide
It is magic, put it everywhere that might rub and then put some more


----------



## lhermiston

aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?



I’ll second @DopeyBadger and say my (at least) one bad run per training cycle has been so consistent it’s practically part of the plan. It’s always later in the cycle, but really, who worries about a bad run early in training.

Unless you’re hurt, I think the best thing you can do is just acknowledge it and get right back out there for your next scheduled fun.


----------



## lhermiston

Dopey 2020 said:


> Body glide
> It is magic, put it everywhere that might rub and then put some more



Body Glide and Nip Guards are my personal saviors.


----------



## SheHulk

Apologize if someone already posted this

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-rundisney-merchandise-collection-coming-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> Apologize if someone already posted this
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-rundisney-merchandise-collection-coming-in-2020/


This is the generic runDisney merch btw not the marathon weekend stuff. They had some of this at wine and dine.


----------



## Dopey 2020

aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?



I hope not, (knock on wood) this is my last Dopey simulation weekend. Did 4 Thurs, 6 Fri, and 12 today. Planning 24 tomorrow and right now I feel great. That being said I still question the whole idea and wether or not I’m crazy.


----------



## Bree

We flew to Maine yesterday. It’s super cold and icy and I probably would have injured myself if I tried to run outdoors. I ran my 14 miles on a treadmill today. Pretty sure I deserve a medal for that


----------



## flav

aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?


Yes, last week. It was slippery and by the 2/3 of it I was exhausted and hurting everywhere. That never happens or nowhere to that level. Calling it quit was the best decision because it is easy to hurt ourselves by pushing with the wrong gait/stride. Now, the question is how long to do tomorrow. I will probably do 10k loops and see if I stop after 2 or 3. I have to balance potential gains and risks. 

Whatever your last longest run was, it is now part of you and your knowledge as a runner. Take what you can from it and look forward. Always forward, one step at a time!


----------



## Princess KP

The Expert said:


> We're staying at BWV and my husband will be spectating the 10K and Half. We're in a 1-bedroom DVC villa so we'll have a kitchen. Should I have him make a batch, too?


That would be awesome! Let us know where he’ll be!


----------



## Princess KP

Bree said:


> RACE - Half/Full
> NAME - Bree
> DIS'er - Bree
> Costume/Clothing - Not sure yet
> Corral - C
> Pre Race Meet Up - yes
> Early/Late - Depends on what happens the night before the race and when I get to bed
> Front/Middle/Back - See answer above
> Expected Pace:  @lhermiston @rteetz @FFigawi @Princess KP can I join the race party


YES!!!


----------



## PointerPower

lhermiston said:


> Body Glide and Nip Guards are my personal saviors.


Body glide and paper gauze tape are my go to’s.  The paper gauze tape is way cheaper and has always been effective in all conditions


----------



## Oswald0827

The Expert said:


> We're staying at BWV and my husband will be spectating the 10K and Half. We're in a 1-bedroom DVC villa so we'll have a kitchen. Should I have him make a batch, too?


Sweet! Yes - bonus nutrition !!


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> We flew to Maine yesterday. It’s super cold and icy and I probably would have injured myself if I tried to run outdoors. I ran my 14 miles on a treadmill today. Pretty sure I deserve a medal for that



Consider it solid mental training  I had to do a few 18-20 mile treadmill runs while in Iraq, and it was awful even with an iPad full of episodes to watch.


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Consider it solid mental training  I had to do a few 18-20 mile treadmill runs


 More than one even!


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 16 flipping days until the start of Marathon Weekend!!

In three short weeks, we will have all gotten up way too early to run through the parks, but for Sundays are for Disney I want to know: what's your favorite time of day to be in the parks and why?

For me, Magic Kingdom at night is an unbeatable, irreplaceable and incredible experience. It feels like magic. The ambiance is unlike anything else. All of the parks look great at night, but there's something special about Magic Kingdom that makes me want to just slowly wander around taking photos and absorbing the atmosphere. The fact that it's less crowded and less hot is just an added bonus.

Even better: Magic Kingdom at night after a fresh rain. The photos are unreal.

Good luck to anyone doing their final long runs and I hope everyone is enjoying a good taper. I can't wait to party with you all next month.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SAFD:  There’s just not a bad time to be in the parks. MK and EP at night are both wonderful. I also like being there as the park opens, when the whole day is before you, and you know you have hours of fun to come.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> what's your favorite time of day to be in the parks and why?


I love being at Epcot at night with spaceship earth lit up and the torches going around world showcase.

I also love early morning at Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom with the sun rising. It makes for awesome photos with the castle or tree of life.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  Pandora in AK at night is just incredible! But I also love a successful rope drop first thing in the morning - that "golden hour" after the park first opens when you try to do as much as you can before it gets crowded.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> In three short weeks, we will have all gotten up way too early to run through the parks, but for Sundays are for Disney I want to know: what's your favorite time of day to be in the parks and why?



Epcot in the dark with all the countries lit up and the fire torches going. Can’t wait for this during the first few miles this year.


----------



## Neon Cactus

I love being in any of the parks at night.  Also love the parks at opening, knowing there’s a full day ahead.  I loved being in DHS at 6 am in September, as it wasn’t crowded at all and all lit up.  And being in MK at 530 am for this year’s half marathon was great.  Right when they let us in, Main Street was so quiet and peaceful, the lights and music were all on, the stores were open.  

And switching coasts, Disneyland at night, especially during the holidays with the lights on It’s A Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday are amazing.


----------



## flav

SAFD: I like being the first (or one of the first) in MK before the park opens (ADR). It’s all clean and slowly awakening. I also like Epcot WS and AK Tree at night. All of these experiences have a sense of peace mixed with the Disney excitement.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

aalvis said:


> Anyone else have a bad last long run, and questioned if this whole thing was a terrible idea?



Right there with you.  I bagged my 16 miler yesterday after just 3 as I had some discomfort in my left leg.  Could have pushed through as it wasn't bad but since were so close I didn't want to jeopardize Dopey just to get a training run checked off.  I know it happens so I'm trying to cut myself some slack, taking the extra rest and will see how it feels on next scheduled run Tuesday.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SAFD:

Sort of like asking which of my kids is my favorite....I love the quiet areas of any of the parks right after rope drop.  Wandering through World Showcase with the torches lit.  Seeing the fireworks over the castle while riding splash mountain.  No longer possible at the World, but used to love the delayed opening at Toon Town where Minnie Mouse would give one lucky lid a personal tour of her house.

Other than maybe early afternoon where there seems to be universal toddler breakdowns occurring (and some parents too), not sure there is a time I don't love.


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> In three short weeks, we will have all gotten up way too early to run through the parks, but for Sundays are for Disney I want to know: what's your favorite time of day to be in the parks and why?


I love the parks either first thing in the morning or at night. I enjoy early entrance for breakfast ressies at Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, when the park is empty and the streets are freshly power washed.

But, my favorite time of all is the parks all lit up at night. Magic Kingdom’s Main Street is magical! I love the torches around World Showcase, the colors on Spaceship Earth and the fiber optics in the walkways of Epcot’s Future World! I haven’t spent time at Animal Kingdom now that it is open after dark but I remember how magical the Tree of Life looked all lit up for Wine & Dine (back when it was a night race)! Finally, you can’t talk about the magic of WDW at night without mentioning the Osborne Lights! I could stand there and watch the lights dance and joy on people’s faces for hours!

Now...it’s time to hop on my treadmill for my second and final 20 miler...


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: Nighttime is definitely my favorite, particularly in MK and EP.  I also like finding a quiet spot in Frontierland midday and people watching.


----------



## StarGirl11

SATD: Hard to say really but I think Epcot in the dark particularly World Showcase in the dark. 

 I took my one of my besties with me to WDW this past week. We closed out Epcot with a final ride of FEA for the evening. Even him, not much of a Disney or theme park person, absolutely thought Epcot was gorgeous at night.

Also I may or may have not caused said foodie loving friend to fall in love with Epcot. To say the least I’m glad I discovered the bakery in France last January after missing it for years


----------



## Dopey 2020

Dopey 2020 said:


> I hope not, (knock on wood) this is my last Dopey simulation weekend. Did 4 Thurs, 6 Fri, and 12 today. Planning 24 tomorrow and right now I feel great. That being said I still question the whole idea and wether or not I’m crazy.



So it’s done and my body hates me, but it was a good run. I’m giving my self an early gift - a long soak in the hot tub with a couple Kona Longboards in the snow next to me and also.... TAPER!

Taper, taper, taper...


----------



## Gemini1131

Any of the parks at night. There is just something magical about the way the parks are lit that just makes me happy.


----------



## steph0808

I also agree with Epcot at night. I love all the torches and lights lit up. 

I got my 8 miles in today and all body parts, while not 100%, held up well. I ran by feel and didn't look at my watch. I ended up within 11 seconds of my long run pace and my heart rate was low. 

This coming week is peak week, but I will just continue doing what I can.


----------



## TCB in FLA

Love Epcot at night when park touring. And nothing is better than running through Epcot or MK before/during sunrise!


----------



## PrincessV

Happy to report that my final Dopey b2b2b2b is DONE!!! 3 Thurs, 6 Fri, moved my 22 to Sat to avoid Sun storms and really thought that was it: went to bed last night with no plan of running today. But I woke up feeling much better than expected, the storms are taking their sweet time getting across the Gulf so it was still clear this morning, albeit windy, and I decided to give it a go... finished just short of 10 miles. Only 2 less than I had originally scheduled. I’m pretty freaking impressed with myself, TBH. I made the 22 yesterday a harder effort than I’d normally do in training, figuring it would help make up for only doing 3 days in a row. So to comfortably finish another almost 10 at an easy pace today feels amazing! Bring on the races


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: Any park  other than AK after dark! Especially love riding BTMRR, TOT, SDD in the dark. AK around sunset, when the light is magical and big cats start waking up.


----------



## JulieODC

Just got in from my last long run - had 14 miles on the schedule, but did 16 miles. I’ve been fearing this run since day 1 (it’s the longest distance I’ve ever run) - but I freakin’ did it! I’ve been dealing with some self-doubt lately - but I’ve hit 86 out of 86 training runs and today, for the first time, felt like “I can do this.”

For this weeks question, I’m going with Epcot at night. Lots of fond memories walking around world showcase, the lighting, kids asleep in the stroller, and a grand marnier slush in hand!


----------



## lhermiston

Shout out to everyone who has mentioned grabbing ADRs in MK before park opening. It’s not the same with the new (inferior) rope drop ceremony, but I do love how fresh and magical Main Street, USA looks in the morning light before hordes of people have descended upon it.

In fact, that look and feel was the genesis of Sundays are for Disney. In my mind, it’s always Sunday morning on Main Street with a whole day of possibilities ahead. That’s why I started SAFD with my girls before introducing it to the boards.


----------



## Tennesotans

Halfway through my Goofy Sim! (six days until taper)

SAFD #1: one of my fav memories was my wife and I's second trip to WDW (as a couple). I thought she was completely immune to the Disney magic (she wasn't grumpy, but not inspired either). We were walking out of HWS at night, she looked back to take in the neon, put her hand to her mouth and started to weep!

SAFD #2: I *like* World Showcase during the day... but *LOVE* it at night!

Neat topic


----------



## SheHulk

Question-- If someone were to run dressed like Cara Dune from the Mandalorian, would anybody recognize that costume? As I've complained about many times on the board, I have a history of picking slightly obscure characters to be "different" but then am sad when so few people recognize what the costume is. I swore it's all Snow White and Mickey Mouse from here on out but I love Cara Dune soooo much!


----------



## steph0808

SheHulk said:


> Question-- If someone were to run dressed like Cara Dune from the Mandalorian, would anybody recognize that costume? As I've complained about many times on the board, I have a history of picking slightly obscure characters to be "different" but then am sad when so few people recognize what the costume is. I swore it's all Snow White and Mickey Mouse from here on out but I love Cara Dune soooo much!



I would recognize you!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SheHulk said:


> Question-- If someone were to run dressed like Cara Dune from the Mandalorian, would anybody recognize that costume? As I've complained about many times on the board, I have a history of picking slightly obscure characters to be "different" but then am sad when so few people recognize what the costume is. I swore it's all Snow White and Mickey Mouse from here on out but I love Cara Dune soooo much!



Obviously, if you cover up her tattoo she becomes virtually unidentifiable


----------



## mr incredibleS1

Just a quick question:  I got a number for the 10k in the 61, 000's.  How do they figure the corrals for that race.  
I'm also doing the marathon with a C corral. I don't remember if I did or did not give a time for the 10k.


----------



## rteetz

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Just a quick question:  I got a number for the 10k in the 61, 000's.  How do they figure the corrals for that race.
> I'm also doing the marathon with a C corral. I don't remember if I did or did not give a time for the 10k.


10K is corrals A-F. Corrals are based on estimated times you enter when registering.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well throw me in with the horrible long run camp. My chronic issue came swinging in big time with 30 minutes to go. And I do mean 30 minutes trainer tends to focus more on time then distance covered. I pulled up because my right side was yelling so badly I thought I might end up with an injured right leg. That is the last thing I need with 3 weeks to go to Dopey.

At least we aren’t doing the traditional taper I guess.


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: Disneyland during Christmas at night. Seeing the castle decorated with all the lights is a sight and I love the garland that stretches across Main Street! In DCA, Cars Land is always beautiful at night with the neon all lit up. But I also love mornings in DL, sitting and enjoying the quiet around Rivers of America.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: This is a toss up between wandering around Epcot at night with a beer and early morning rope dropping all of the parks. I love seeing how much we can conquer in the first 3 hours of park opening.


----------



## camaker

Add me to the crowd loving Epcot at night with the torches lit and Spaceship Earth illuminated.


----------



## bevcgg

SADF: Can't just pick one!
Love the early Magic hours in the park/any park- it is just lovely, cool, and peaceful. Even my teens get early up for that!
Loved running through Radiator Springs as the sunrises during the DL races! And Paradise Pier! 
Hope DL races come back soon! 
World Showcase at sunrise with the torches lit- is super special as well.


----------



## Nightriders19

SAFD:  This is going to sound weird, but some of our best family Disney memories involve being in the parks in pouring rain.  We were in HS during a tropical storm in October, and had a BLAST (and rode SDD x 2 as basically a walk-on).  We still laugh about how wet we got trying to leave MK during a downpour one night last year.  

My last hard run was a 15 mile fartlek on Saturday.  Overall pace averaged out to just under projected M pace (7:40ish).  Legs felt good, and pace felt very manageable!  I'm definitely feeling ready to taper.  The last 3 weeks have been hard!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

My corral placement is totally messed up. I sent in a PoT that would have placed me between C and D, but they placed me in the very last corral. What the heck?


----------



## StarGirl11

Disneyslowrunner said:


> My corral placement is totally messed up. I sent in a PoT that would have placed me between C and D, but they placed me in the very last corral. What the heck?



Do you have any screenshots or proof you submitted a PoT? Asking since RR has been known sometimes to fix it when they know the error is on their end. But it’s not entirely foolproof and the more proof the better


----------



## camaker

Disneyslowrunner said:


> My corral placement is totally messed up. I sent in a PoT that would have placed me between C and D, but they placed me in the very last corral. What the heck?



Sounds like they weren’t able to verify the PoT.  You can still view the PoT that you submitted in your RunDisney account. I’d double check there and make sure  everything was entered correctly. If it was, take a screenshot and email RunDisney about it. You can also take it to Runner Relations at the Expo and see if they will correct it.


----------



## C.beara

A couple other questions regarding spectating for the marathon (which I know there's changes so nobody knows for sure, but I'm hoping some experience from everyone may help me a little) 



DopeyBadger said:


> This gives DW about 80 min to get from the EPCOT parking lot to the MK Main Street. I think this is reasonable.





willieT said:


> but it's much easier to just travel to TTC (and not transfer, due to long lines)
> 
> she should have time to take the monorail to TTC and wait for you at mile 9.



Q1. As a spectator - how do I get anywhere race morning? Do I just take the same bus as the runners to Epcot, and then monorail to TTC/MK? Do you have to have ChEAR squad to be allowed on the bus?

Q2. How far in advance do you have to buy ChEAR squad - does it sell out? Or can I wait until the expo and buy it there if I decide?

Thanks!


----------



## ANIM8R

C.beara said:


> A couple other questions regarding spectating for the marathon (which I know there's changes so nobody knows for sure, but I'm hoping some experience from everyone may help me a little)
> 
> 
> Q1. As a spectator - how do I get anywhere race morning? Do I just take the same bus as the runners to Epcot, and then monorail to TTC/MK? Do you have to have ChEAR squad to be allowed on the bus?
> 
> Q2. How far in advance do you have to buy ChEAR squad - does it sell out? Or can I wait until the expo and buy it there if I decide?
> 
> Thanks!



Q1. Yes, same bus. Then, walk to the Epcot monorail station to take the monorail to TTC/MK.
       No, you do not need to be chEAR squad to ride the morning bus.

That's the only one in which I have an answer.

Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## aalvis

StarGirl11 said:


> Well throw me in with the horrible long run camp. My chronic issue came swinging in big time with 30 minutes to go. And I do mean 30 minutes trainer tends to focus more on time then distance covered. I pulled up because my right side was yelling so badly I thought I might end up with an injured right leg. That is the last thing I need with 3 weeks to go to Dopey.
> 
> At least we aren’t doing the traditional taper I guess.


My pinkie toe was yelling during my bad last long run.  Wasn't sure what was wrong...turns out I had lost most of that toenail.  

My pinkie toes kind of curl under, so it puts a lot of pressure on them running.  I have tried a lot of things to alleviate the problem (KT taping my toe, buddy taping, etc.), but it is unpredictable... Sometimes it helps, sometimes it does not.  I have never really found a good solution.  Does anyone else have this problem?  And has anyone have some brilliant, miracle solution?


----------



## aalvis

C.beara said:


> A couple other questions regarding spectating for the marathon (which I know there's changes so nobody knows for sure, but I'm hoping some experience from everyone may help me a little)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q1. As a spectator - how do I get anywhere race morning? Do I just take the same bus as the runners to Epcot, and then monorail to TTC/MK? Do you have to have ChEAR squad to be allowed on the bus?
> 
> Q2. How far in advance do you have to buy ChEAR squad - does it sell out? Or can I wait until the expo and buy it there if I decide?
> 
> Thanks!


Despite the cost, I wondered about taking a Minnie van to skip the steps to spectate at MK.


----------



## StarGirl11

aalvis said:


> Despite the cost, I wondered about taking a Minnie van to skip the steps to spectate at MK.



Only issue with that is the vans start at 6:30. If your wanting to spectate from the get go that might be an issue


----------



## The Expert

Did the longest run in my plan yesterday - 16 miles - on the TREADMILL!  Does this qualify as a medal Monday post??


----------



## aalvis

StarGirl11 said:


> Only issue with that is the vans start at 6:30. If your wanting to spectate from the get go that might be an issue


Good to know.  Thank you!


----------



## Bree

The Expert said:


> Did the longest run in my plan yesterday - 16 miles - on the TREADMILL!  Does this qualify as a medal Monday post??



Yes it does. I thought I was gonna die with my 14. Two more miles would have had lots of expletives coming out of my mouth at the gym.


----------



## FawnJD

SAFD: Much like everyone else: early morning MK and Epcot at night--and I get to experience both this week! I typically wouldn't go to WDW during Christmas/New Year's week (being local makes me so spoiled and picky), but my in-laws are coming to visit so I'm sucking it up. Epcot for dinner on the 26th, and a 7:45 ADR for Crystal Palace on the 29th.  It will be my littlest girl's first character meal (2.5 years old), and she is SO excited. Although we haven't quite gotten through to her that Piglet will not actually be sitting at our table and eating with us...so that hopefully won't blow up in my face too badly!

But, also, I LOVE riding Everest at night. It's a fun ride during the day, but I really think it's something special at night.

Training: Meh. Couldn't switch the long run from Sunday to Saturday, and then Sunday was a total downpour. Hoping to get that long run in tomorrow...


----------



## Tennesotans

The Expert said:


> Did the longest run in my plan yesterday - 16 miles - on the TREADMILL!  Does this qualify as a medal Monday post??





Bree said:


> Yes it does. I thought I was gonna die with my 14. Two more miles would have had lots of expletives coming out of my mouth at the gym.



Finished my Goofy Sim #2 (both on the mill). :: high fives :: to all


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I caught a cold. That might help explain why yesterday’s run went to crap. Starting up the meds and hoping I only miss a day or two. At least this started on my rest day.


----------



## drummerwife

aalvis said:


> My pinkie toes kind of curl under, so it puts a lot of pressure on them running.  I have tried a lot of things to alleviate the problem (KT taping my toe, buddy taping, etc.), but it is unpredictable... Sometimes it helps, sometimes it does not.  I have never really found a good solution.  Does anyone else have this problem?  And has anyone have some brilliant, miracle solution?


I have sort of the same problem. My little toes are triangular shaped due to curling and calluses and very prone to blisters. The only thing I’ve found that works is using a thin strip of duct tape around the toe. It has never come off while running and is easy to remove once done.


----------



## doombuggy

FawnJD said:


> But, also, I LOVE riding Everest at night. It's a fun ride during the day, but I really think it's something special at night.
> 
> Training: Meh. Couldn't switch the long run from Sunday to Saturday, and then Sunday was a total downpour. Hoping to get that long run in tomorrow...


I agree!  Everest at night rocks!  We did it earlier this year in the rain (for the after hours event) and I just had to laugh the whole time (I wear glasses, so you can imagine how that went).  I am planning on a long run on Wednesday for my first half coming next month.  I just want to finish so I can decide if I want to try for the castle to chateau...


----------



## jmasgat

I am officially frickin' registered for Goofy!!!!!!!

@rteetz .....let my example make you feel better about registering early and not waiting to try and get a phantom discount.

I will be running for the ChadTough Foundation, which my fellow Michiganders may recognize as the charity started in memory of Chad Carr, who died at age 5 of DIPG--a pediatric brain cancer with a 0% survival rate. As a Michigander and U of M degree holder, it's nice to support a group with some kind of connection and as a mother of 2 healthy adult children, I am glad to be able to give back to treat a most awful disease.

So @DopeyBadger my answer for the spreadsheet.....

RACE -Half
NAME -Maura
DIS'er name -jmasgat
Costume/Clothing -None...okay , let me re-phrase that...no costume
Corral - Hopefully C based on my submitted POT
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - WHEREVER I NEED TO BE TO RUN WITH AN AWESOME GROUP
Expected Pace - 9:30+

RACE -Full
NAME -Maura
DIS'er name -jmasgat
Costume/Clothing -Same as above
Corral - Hopefully C based on my submitted POT
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - TBD
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - WHEREVER I NEED TO BE TO RUN WITH AN AWESOME GROUP
Expected Pace - 9:30+

Also will try to do HH meetup and DATW.

So in answer to a previous question.....I wish to run these races with people, enjoying myself, drinking, riding rides and having fun.  I have always done DIsney racing solo, but since this is liable to be it for me, I want the whole experience. (Better late than never).

So @FFigawi will you be my race guru?


----------



## rteetz

jmasgat said:


> @rteetz .....let my example make you feel better about registering early and not waiting to try and get a phantom discount.


I did get a discount but did still go early


----------



## Davie Business

drummerwife said:


> I have sort of the same problem. My little toes are triangular shaped due to curling and calluses and very prone to blisters. The only thing I’ve found that works is using a thin strip of duct tape around the toe. It has never come off while running and is easy to remove once done.



I have same problem with my 3rd and 4th toes curling under and bruising nail.  I finally got a regimen of keeping nail really short, filing the top edge of nail as smooth as I can and then applying glide liberally so that it will slide and not blister/bruise/tear off nail.  Been working really well for last 3months...keeping my fingers (?toes) crossed that it works for the full.


----------



## aalvis

drummerwife said:


> I have sort of the same problem. My little toes are triangular shaped due to curling and calluses and very prone to blisters. The only thing I’ve found that works is using a thin strip of duct tape around the toe. It has never come off while running and is easy to remove once done.


I will have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## aalvis

Davie Business said:


> I have same problem with my 3rd and 4th toes curling under and bruising nail.  I finally got a regimen of keeping nail really short, filing the top edge of nail as smooth as I can and then applying glide liberally so that it will slide and not blister/bruise/tear off nail.  Been working really well for last 3months...keeping my fingers (?toes) crossed that it works for the full.


I will have to give that a try!


----------



## garneska

@jmasgat i am so excited you will be there. I hope to meet you at a meet up. I have been reading your posts for a long time and you getting to Boston many times have been an inspiration to me.  I hope you are at the HH meet up.  

silent secret stalker or fan depending on how you look at it.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> I am officially frickin' registered for Goofy!!!!!!!



Glad you’re coming! Looking forward to seeing you there.



> So in answer to a previous question.....I wish to run these races with people, enjoying myself, drinking, riding rides and having fun.  I have always done DIsney racing solo, but since this is liable to be it or me, I won't the whole experience. (Better late than never).
> 
> So @FFigawi will you be my race guru?



Of course! I’d be happy to!


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> I am officially frickin' registered for Goofy!!!!!!!
> 
> @rteetz .....let my example make you feel better about registering early and not waiting to try and get a phantom discount.
> 
> I will be running for the ChadTough Foundation, which my fellow Michiganders may recognize as the charity started in memory of Chad Carr, who died at age 5 of DIPG--a pediatric brain cancer with a 0% survival rate. As a Michigander and U of M degree holder, it's nice to support a group with some kind of connection and as a mother of 2 healthy adult children, I am glad to be able to give back to treat a most awful disease.
> 
> So @DopeyBadger my answer for the spreadsheet.....
> 
> RACE -Half
> NAME -Maura
> DIS'er name -jmasgat
> Costume/Clothing -None...okay , let me re-phrase that...no costume
> Corral - Hopefully C based on my submitted POT
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - TBD
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - WHEREVER I NEED TO BE TO RUN WITH AN AWESOME GROUP
> Expected Pace - 9:30+
> 
> RACE -Full
> NAME -Maura
> DIS'er name -jmasgat
> Costume/Clothing -Same as above
> Corral - Hopefully C based on my submitted POT
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - TBD
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - WHEREVER I NEED TO BE TO RUN WITH AN AWESOME GROUP
> Expected Pace - 9:30+
> 
> Also will try to do HH meetup and DATW.
> 
> So in answer to a previous question.....I wish to run these races with people, enjoying myself, drinking, riding rides and having fun.  I have always done DIsney racing solo, but since this is liable to be it or me, I won't the whole experience. (Better late than never).
> 
> So @FFigawi will you be my race guru?



Report to the Goof Troop! The C Section is sure to deliver.


----------



## wdwjoe13

Wrapped up a great training cycle. Did 5/5/10/24 this weekend as a solid Dopey Sim.  The weather has been great for all three of my 20+ milers. I think each was at least 50 degrees.  So, great for Omaha in December.

I'm hoping to finally put faces to some of the names with pre-race meetups, but not sure I'll get there in time.

Here's my info for @DopeyBadger 

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Joe & Matthew (DS-8yo)
DIS'er Name - wdwjoe13
Costume/Clothing - Nothing Special
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 11:00 min/mile for as long as he can go. He's excited about the backstage areas, so we will likely stop a lot for pictures.

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Joe 
DIS'er Name - wdwjoe13
Costume/Clothing - Nothing Special
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - Hope to if I make it on time.
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00 min/mile

*RACE - Half Marathon*
NAME - Joe 
DIS'er Name - wdwjoe13
Costume/Clothing - Nothing Special
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Hope to if I make it on time.
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00 min/mile plus pictures

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Joe 
DIS'er Name - wdwjoe13
Costume/Clothing - Nothing Special
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Hope to if I make it on time.
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00 min/mile


----------



## Chris LaFlamme

.


----------



## cdlafl

Ok, I've been lurking for quite a while. I'm excited for my first Dopey (and Run Disney event). I lost my passion for running in 2018. I found that passion again at the beginning of 2019 and committed myself to completing this challenge. Running is such an important outlet for me. 5 half marathons completed this year, including 2 PRs last month. I ran in the monsoon that was the Marine Corps Marathon. I've lost nearly 40 pounds since last Christmas. And I just completed a solid Mock Dopey this past weekend. I'm ready to make the trip in 2 weeks!

Here's my info for @DopeyBadger

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - cdlafl
Costume/Clothing - Run Junkies / Point 2 Gear
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 8:00

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - cdlafl
Costume/Clothing - Run Junkies / Point 2 Gear
Corral - TBD
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 8:30

*RACE - Half Marathon*
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - cdlafl
Costume/Clothing - Run Junkies / Point 2 Gear
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - cdlafl
Costume/Clothing - Run Junkies / Point 2 Gear
Corral - C
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: 9:00 (see how long I can hold on)


----------



## Barca33Runner

RACE - 5K
NAME - Jared
DIS'er Name - barcarunner33
Costume/Clothing - Eeyore onesie
Corral - Last, I’m sure
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - ?
Front/Middle/Back - ?
Expected Pace: Running with my sister and nephew. No idea how it will go

RACE - 10K
NAME - Jared
DIS'er Name - barcarunner33
Costume/Clothing - clothes
Corral - Last
Pre Race Meet Up - Social anxiety, probably not
Early/Late - ?
Front/Middle/Back - ?
Expected Pace: Slow

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Jared
DIS'er Name - barcarunner33
Costume/Clothing - clothes
Corral - Hateful H
Pre Race Meet Up - Probably not
Early/Late - ?
Front/Middle/Back - ?
Expected Pace: Slowwwwwwwwwww

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Jared
DIS'er Name - barcarunner33
Costume/Clothing - clothes
Corral - H
Pre Race Meet Up - Probably not
Early/Late - ?
Front/Middle/Back - ?
Expected Pace: Please, if there is a merciful God, just allow me to finish upright

My participation has been down because I have been equal parts lazy/terrible and injured, haven’t trained to the level I want, and I’m embarrassed. My flat feet have caught up to me and I have had really bad heel spurs for much of the year but it’s no excuse. I haven’t lived up to any of my goals and this Dopey is going to be a personal disaster. I’m going to have a great vacation with my family and get out there and give it my best shot, but I don’t know what’s going to happen. I’m not in a good headspace about my fitness; added to my social anxiety in the best of times I’m not sure I’d bring much to the celebration that Marathon Weekend should be so I’ll probably avoid any meetups.


----------



## Princess KP

Barca33Runner said:


> I’m going to have a great vacation with my family and get out there and give it my best shot


I think this a great goal for Marathon Weekend. 
I'm sorry to hear that you are injured and that your training hasn't been where you wanted it to be. Do the best that you can, without further injuring yourself and try to have fun! Know that we are rooting for you as you chase Dopey #7!!!!!!!
If you aren't able to come to any of the meet ups, I hope that you'll come look for us at the beer tent after the marathon. I'll have Oreos!


----------



## Princess KP

RACE - 5K / 10K
NAME - Karen
DIS'er name - Princess KP
Costume/Clothing - ??
Corral - ?
Pre-Race Meet-up - will try (see below)
Early Bird or Late Arriver - I always intend to arrive early but am usually late. LOL
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace -  ?

RACE - HM
NAME - Karen
DIS'er name - Princess KP
Costume/Clothing - ??
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up - will try (see below)
Early Bird or Late Arriver - I always intend to arrive early but am usually late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - middle
Expected Pace - ?

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Karen
DIS'er name - Princess KP
Costume/Clothing - ??
Corral - D
Pre-Race Meet-up - will try (see below)
Early Bird or Late Arriver - I always intend to arrive early but am usually late.
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - front so I can catch up with the C section
Expected Pace -  Party Pace!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are 16 flipping days until the start of Marathon Weekend!!
> 
> In three short weeks, we will have all gotten up way too early to run through the parks, but for Sundays are for Disney I want to know: what's your favorite time of day to be in the parks and why?
> 
> For me, Magic Kingdom at night is an unbeatable, irreplaceable and incredible experience. It feels like magic. The ambiance is unlike anything else. All of the parks look great at night, but there's something special about Magic Kingdom that makes me want to just slowly wander around taking photos and absorbing the atmosphere. The fact that it's less crowded and less hot is just an added bonus.
> 
> Even better: Magic Kingdom at night after a fresh rain. The photos are unreal.
> 
> Good luck to anyone doing their final long runs and I hope everyone is enjoying a good taper. I can't wait to party with you all next month.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



I am behind again...  Will try to catch up later.  House full of relatives, but it is good!
SAFD:  My absolute favorite time in the parks is in Magic Kingdom first thing after rope drop.  The air is fresh, not too many people on Main Street yet.  You can clearly hear the park music and smell the food from the bakery/Starbucks.  You have the whole day in front of you.  Such a great feeling, love it!

Happy Holidays to everyone.  Whether you celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Festivus...  Whatever, I hope the day brings you joy, laughter and good memories.  And we are just about two weeks away now!  So psyched!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Late to posting stuff because "life" keeps happening. Hope I'm doing this right @DopeyBadger Thanks!!!

RACE - 5K
NAME - Sandra
DIS'er name - TiggerTrigger/HouCuseChickie
Costume/Clothing - Cheshire Cat
Corral - ??
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - ???
Expected Pace - Probably Slower than normal for friend

RACE - 10K 
NAME - Sandra
DIS'er name - TiggerTrigger/HouCuseChickie
Costume/Clothing - Caterpillar
Corral - ??
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12-13mm

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Sandra
DIS'er name - TiggerTrigger/HouCuseChickie
Costume/Clothing - Painting the Roses Red
Corral - F
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early 
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 12-13mm


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> If you submitted the 1:12:40 10k before the submission deadline, then it sounds like an error.  That should be a solid Corral E.  I would recommend emailing them.


You were, of course, absolutely right. It turns out that the race results from the 10k had gotten messed up after I submitted PoT for her. I emailed the director of that race, and he restored her results. I then emailed rD yesterday morning, and had a quick reply back. They saw that the PoT had been submitted at the end of September, and verified everything. They then  put her in E, and emailed me back this morning.


----------



## huskies90

We are almost 2 weeks away from the start of the weekend and even though we all know how inaccurate it is this far out, I can't believe nobody has posted a weather forecast yet (at least not one I have seen)!! I checked last year's thread and we were posting forecasts at the beginning of December.  Well, here we go from AccuWeather:

Wed 1/8 - 74/47 Mostly Sunny Precip 20%
Thu 1/9 - 73°/50° Partly sunny Precip 25%
Fri 1/10 - 70°/48° Mostly cloudy Precip 25%
Sat 1/11 - 69°/48° Turning cloudy Precip 25%
Sun 1/12 - 70°/45° Partly sunny Precip 20%


----------



## kirstie101

I have packing on the brain today. I’m trying to come up with my packing list. What are some items you like to bring to race weekends that I might be forgetting? I’ve got the basics down like clothes, shoes and fuel. Also I’m staying at Pop...should I bring bagels/snacks from home or should I plan on taking an Uber to Walmart my first day?


----------



## MissLiss279

huskies90 said:


> We are almost 2 weeks away from the start of the weekend and even though we all know how inaccurate it is this far out, I can't believe nobody has posted a weather forecast yet (at least not one I have seen)!! I checked last year's thread and we were posting forecasts at the beginning of December.  Well, here we go from AccuWeather:
> 
> Thu 1/9 - 73°/50° Partly sunny Precip 25%
> Fri 1/10 - 70°/48° Mostly cloudy Precip 25%
> Sat 1/11 - 69°/48° Turning cloudy Precip 25%
> Sun 1/12 - 70°/45° Partly sunny Precip 20%


You should add a Wednesday night temperature so we know the start temp of the 5k.   

Wed 1/8 - 74/47 Mostly Sunny Precip 20%

I would be really happy if we actually have these temperatures. They sound like great running weather temps!!
And, yes, I know it’s way too early to look at weather - but it’s fun


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Almost 2 weeks away from the start of the weekend and...
DW and I made our race nutrition shopping list on Sunday.  I put it all aside Monday evening.  

Ancillary items already being put in the staging area:  TriSlide, BodyGlide, Nip Guards, SpiBelt, sunscreen.

Now if I could just arrange for weather warm enough to wear shorts for a couple of runs to confirm they get along with my SpiBelt.  I got a new belt that has 2 pockets, and tested it on several recent runs, but the temperature for them was 16-20.


----------



## RunDopey

Finally wrapping up pre-Christmas work...

RACE - 5K
NAME - Mark
DIS'er Name - RunDopey
Costume/Clothing - Tech shirt and Patagonia shorts
Corral - B?
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe if I can talk my wife into it
Early/Late - Definitely late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: Running with my wife, so probably around 10

RACE - 10K
NAME - Mark
DIS'er Name - RunDopey
Costume/Clothing - Tech shirt and Patagonia shorts
Corral - B?
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe if I can talk my wife into it
Early/Late - Definitely late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: Same as 5K

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Mark
DIS'er Name - RunDopey
Costume/Clothing - Tech shirt and Patagonia shorts
Corral - Dropping back to D to join my wife
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe if I can talk my wife into it
Early/Late - Definitely late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: Running with my wife, so probably around 11

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Mark
DIS'er Name - RunDopey
Costume/Clothing - Tech shirt and Patagonia shorts
Corral - Dropping back to D to join my wife
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe if I can talk my wife into it
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace: Running with my wife, so probably around 11-12


SAFD: I love waling around EPCOT after the park has cleared out after fireworks.  It is extra quiet after the firework noise and has a slight smokey smell.  SSE still evokes amazement and hope when I see it anytime.  Our last few visits we have been staying at EPCOT resorts and taking our time getting to the International GW.  It will be interesting to see if it has changed with the Skyliner.

I really like all of the parks at night more than the day.  The one exception is Pandora, which I prefer during the day if it is not too crowded.  Cannot wait to see SWGE in the day and night.  Seeing the castle with the holiday lights brings joy.


----------



## huskies90

MissLiss279 said:


> You should add a Wednesday night temperature so we know the start temp of the 5k.
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 74/47 Mostly Sunny Precip 20%
> 
> I would be really happy if we actually have these temperatures. They sound like great running weather temps!!
> And, yes, I know it’s way too early to look at weather - but it’s fun


Yep. I’ll take high 40’s low 50’s to start the races. I perhaps would like the marathon a bit cooler. Maybe low 40’s. Fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## PointerPower

kirstie101 said:


> I have packing on the brain today. I’m trying to come up with my packing list. What are some items you like to bring to race weekends that I might be forgetting? I’ve got the basics down like clothes, shoes and fuel. Also I’m staying at Pop...should I bring bagels/snacks from home or should I plan on taking an Uber to Walmart my first day?



I used Garden Grocer this past Marathon in January 2019, and it was super easy.  In 2016, I took an Uber to a grocery store.  It was fine, but it took a couple hours out of my day.  Garden Grocer is a little pricier than buying the groceries yourself of course, but you won't have to pay the Uber back and forth and forfeit the time.  I am going solo for the Marathon at Pop in a couple weeks and will go the Garden Grocer route again.  You can request a delivery prior to your arrival (and Disney will store your perishables in a refrigerator) so that your stuff is there when you arrive.  You can even buy beer/alcohol through the service.  They hike up the price a bit for the alcohol, but it's still way cheaper than what Disney charges.


----------



## CDKG

PointerPower said:


> I used Garden Grocer this past Marathon in January 2019, and it was super easy.  In 2016, I took an Uber to a grocery store.  It was fine, but it took a couple hours out of my day.  Garden Grocer is a little pricier than buying the groceries yourself of course, but you won't have to pay the Uber back and forth and forfeit the time.  I am going solo for the Marathon at Pop in a couple weeks and will go the Garden Grocer route again.  You can request a delivery prior to your arrival (and Disney will store your perishables in a refrigerator) so that your stuff is there when you arrive.  You can even buy beer/alcohol through the service.  They hike up the price a bit for the alcohol, but it's still way cheaper than what Disney charges.


I order from Garden Grocer every visit myself. The case of water alone makes it worthwhile!


----------



## ajwilhorn

Are we able to find our bib number prior packet pickup?


----------



## rteetz

ajwilhorn said:


> Are we able to find our bib number prior packet pickup?


Yes on the waiver.


----------



## PCFriar80

ajwilhorn said:


> Are we able to find our bib number prior packet pickup?


https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php
It's on the waivers.


----------



## UNCBear24

Merry Christmas everyone! The Expo is only two weeks away.


----------



## lhermiston

UNCBear24 said:


> The Expo is only two weeks away.



I knew there was a reason I’m supposed to be celebrating today.

Now, if only Santa could delay Splash Mountain’s refurb until after MW.


----------



## afaroffplace

I’ve been lurking for awhile, but this is my first time posting because I’ve got a massage question. I’m running the marathon and it’s my first, and my sister booked me a Swedish massage for that afternoon as a Christmas present. I’ve read online that you’re not really supposed to get a massage after on the same day as a big race because it’s too much for your muscles.

But I don’t really have the timing flexibility to change the date. But I’m not terribly fast, and since it’s a Swedish massage and not, like, deep tissue, might I be okay? (I should add that I’ve never gotten a massage before either). Does anyone have any experience with getting one after a marathon? Did you survive?


----------



## garneska

@afaroffplace you should be fine, but you will probably want them to use light pressure.


----------



## TCB in FLA

afaroffplace said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile, but this is my first time posting because I’ve got a massage question. I’m running the marathon and it’s my first, and my sister booked me a Swedish massage for that afternoon as a Christmas present. I’ve read online that you’re not really supposed to get a massage after on the same day as a big race because it’s too much for your muscles.
> 
> But I don’t really have the timing flexibility to change the date. But I’m not terribly fast, and since it’s a Swedish massage and not, like, deep tissue, might I be okay? (I should add that I’ve never gotten a massage before either). Does anyone have any experience with getting one after a marathon? Did you survive?


You’ll be fine. Don’t be shy telling your therapist about what to focus on and what to stay away from. After my last LR, I would have paid big bucks for a shoulder and foot massage.


----------



## StarGirl11

Still got the remnants of the cold lurking hoping I'll be up to hitting the mill tomorrow. 

Funny how much my Dec trip ended up affecting my Jan trip. And not just the cold. I was flip flopping between Cape May or 'Ohana's after the 5k. We ended up at Cape May's for a late breakfast on the 17th so I went that route again going for a slightly later time then I had originally planned, to allow enough time for shower, grab a boarding group, and get to Beach Club (not in that order of course). And ended up going with Morimoto's for dinner after the half. I didn't have much love for Disney Springs back in the Downtown Disney days and my friend dragging me to Raglan's may have been the best thing thats happened to me in a _long_ time.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I see that the vendor map has numbers now, but can't find anywhere saying what vendors will be at the expo and what booth they are in.  Does that usually come out closer to the event weekend?


----------



## Nightriders19

lhermiston said:


> I knew there was a reason I’m supposed to be celebrating today.
> 
> Now, if only Santa could delay Splash Mountain’s refurb until after MW.



This!  We are SO bummed that Splash is closed for this trip.  Oh well, we figured it was a good reason to plan another trip in March.


----------



## Nightriders19

Merry Christmas everyone!

Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.  We're arriving on Tuesday the 7th before the marathon.  How much should I be limiting park time before the race?  We've got a pretty hardcore day planned on the 9th (DD's birthday, she wanted to do DHS for ROTR then AK after-hours).  I'm planning on taking things pretty easy on the 11th.  Should I be planning to sneak in a few easy runs during the week or will park time be enough on my feet?  We're doing a split stay between BRV and BLT, so I've got good running options.


----------



## IamTrike

afaroffplace said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile, but this is my first time posting because I’ve got a massage question. I’m running the marathon and it’s my first, and my sister booked me a Swedish massage for that afternoon as a Christmas present. I’ve read online that you’re not really supposed to get a massage after on the same day as a big race because it’s too much for your muscles.
> 
> But I don’t really have the timing flexibility to change the date. But I’m not terribly fast, and since it’s a Swedish massage and not, like, deep tissue, might I be okay? (I should add that I’ve never gotten a massage before either). Does anyone have any experience with getting one after a marathon? Did you survive?


One marathon weekend I did a massage with DW after the half before the full.   I think DW did a more traditional relaxing massage and I did the sports, deep tissue (ow, ow, ow ) massage.     I think I felt pretty good afterwards, but during it was pretty rough.   I've also gotten post race massages at other races and usually they feel pretty good.  I don't think you have anything to worry about. 



Nightriders19 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.  We're arriving on Tuesday the 7th before the marathon.  How much should I be limiting park time before the race?  We've got a pretty hardcore day planned on the 9th (DD's birthday, she wanted to do DHS for ROTR then AK after-hours).  I'm planning on taking things pretty easy on the 11th.  Should I be planning to sneak in a few easy runs during the week or will park time be enough on my feet?  We're doing a split stay between BRV and BLT, so I've got good running options.



Part of it depends on your expectations.  There are a lot of people on here that don't really want to sacrifice family fun time for better race performance.  I'm usually in that camp.  Since it's your first marathon I might ease up a little on the park days on Friday and Saturday but I wouldn't avoid the parks.      I probably wouldn't do a lot of additional runs beyond the park time, maybe a short 1 or 2 miler.    ( I like Hanson's tapering strategy though so I decrease volume but not necessarily the intensity. )


----------



## IamTrike

Davie Business said:


> I have same problem with my 3rd and 4th toes curling under and bruising nail.  I finally got a regimen of keeping nail really short, filing the top edge of nail as smooth as I can and then applying glide liberally so that it will slide and not blister/bruise/tear off nail.  Been working really well for last 3months...keeping my fingers (?toes) crossed that it works for the full.



I have a similar issues.   For me copious amounts of glide or Injiji socks are the two things that make a difference. 



RACE -Half
NAME -Ryan  (Will be running with DS Noah) 
DIS'er name - IamTrike
Costume/Clothing -Live action Aladdin.  (Noah will be Eugene Fitzherbert ) 
Corral - Hopefully B based on my submitted POT
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace -Running pace will be somewhere sub 9 but we'll be stopping for every picture. 

RACE -Full
NAME -Ryan
DIS'er name -Iamtrike
Costume/Clothing -No costume planned....  I still have a time. 
Corral - B
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - No idea.
Expected Pace - I have no idea.... Not sure if I want to run with the 3:50 Pace Group, or try and run with some of you.


----------



## BigEeyore

Nightriders19 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.  We're arriving on Tuesday the 7th before the marathon.  How much should I be limiting park time before the race?  We've got a pretty hardcore day planned on the 9th (DD's birthday, she wanted to do DHS for ROTR then AK after-hours).  I'm planning on taking things pretty easy on the 11th.  Should I be planning to sneak in a few easy runs during the week or will park time be enough on my feet?  We're doing a split stay between BRV and BLT, so I've got good running options.


Unless you are going for a BQ or something, enjoy the parks and have fun! I would probably try to get in a couple of 2-3 milers (maybe on Weds and Friday) just to help shake things out.


----------



## BigEeyore

cdlafl said:


> Ok, I've been lurking for quite a while. I'm excited for my first Dopey (and Run Disney event). I lost my passion for running in 2018. I found that passion again at the beginning of 2019 and committed myself to completing this challenge. Running is such an important outlet for me. 5 half marathons completed this year, including 2 PRs last month. I ran in the monsoon that was the Marine Corps Marathon. I've lost nearly 40 pounds since last Christmas. And I just completed a solid Mock Dopey this past weekend. I'm ready to make the trip in 2 weeks!


I was at MCM too - that weather was AWFUL! Congrats on the weight loss - you are going to love Dopey!



Barca33Runner said:


> My participation has been down because I have been equal parts lazy/terrible and injured, haven’t trained to the level I want, and I’m embarrassed. My flat feet have caught up to me and I have had really bad heel spurs for much of the year but it’s no excuse. I haven’t lived up to any of my goals and this Dopey is going to be a personal disaster. I’m going to have a great vacation with my family and get out there and give it my best shot, but I don’t know what’s going to happen. I’m not in a good headspace about my fitness; added to my social anxiety in the best of times I’m not sure I’d bring much to the celebration that Marathon Weekend should be so I’ll probably avoid any meetups.


Sorry you have been injured - go out there, give it your best - it may go better than you think! Enjoy the time at Disney with your family. 



kirstie101 said:


> Also I’m staying at Pop...should I bring bagels/snacks from home or should I plan on taking an Uber to Walmart my first day?


I used Instacart last year (Publix) and found it affordable and easy.  Garden Grocer is great but you do need to order in advance.  A case of water, and extra water to fill your bottles, will end up saving you $$$ in the long run given what Disney charges for a bottle of water!


----------



## LdyStormy76

kirstie101 said:


> I have packing on the brain today. I’m trying to come up with my packing list. What are some items you like to bring to race weekends that I might be forgetting? I’ve got the basics down like clothes, shoes and fuel. Also I’m staying at Pop...should I bring bagels/snacks from home or should I plan on taking an Uber to Walmart my first day?



Sunscreen.  Disposable rain gear. Disposable winter gear for the morning wait. Hand warmers.  First aid for blisters. Toenail clippers. Water bottle if you carry one. Running/fuel belt if you use one. Extra body glide or tape. Anything you use to treat old injuries when they flare up.

After the humidity played havoc with my knees in 2018, in 2019 I brought my heating pad along with an extension cord. Of course I didn’t need it since the weather was so different, but I had it.


----------



## pinkxray

Is runners square unavailable at this point? I am trying to sign up. It sends me to the registration for races that all say full. There is no link saying runners square is full, it is not on the list at all.


----------



## Edeyore

Nightriders19 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.  We're arriving on Tuesday the 7th before the marathon.  How much should I be limiting park time before the race?  We've got a pretty hardcore day planned on the 9th (DD's birthday, she wanted to do DHS for ROTR then AK after-hours).  I'm planning on taking things pretty easy on the 11th.  Should I be planning to sneak in a few easy runs during the week or will park time be enough on my feet?  We're doing a split stay between BRV and BLT, so I've got good running options.



Honestly, I do not change my park time and have run the marathon 4 times. (Finished 3 times including 2018)  Remember to stay hydrated and don't eat too much greasy or salty food. 
I do try to do an early morning jog, (I know dirty word), very relaxed. Stretch in the pool and make sure to get some sleep.


----------



## aalvis

kirstie101 said:


> I have packing on the brain today. I’m trying to come up with my packing list. What are some items you like to bring to race weekends that I might be forgetting? I’ve got the basics down like clothes, shoes and fuel. Also I’m staying at Pop...should I bring bagels/snacks from home or should I plan on taking an Uber to Walmart my first day?


I have used amazon prime now twice.  It was super easy.  Bell service delivered everything to my room.


----------



## aalvis

Nightriders19 said:


> Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.


I am glad someone else is nervous about their first marathon too!  I followed my training plan, but I am still worried about not finishing.  I am trying to think positive thoughts and visualize myself finishing, but it is still panicking me!


----------



## The Expert

aalvis said:


> I am glad someone else is nervous about their first marathon too!  I followed my training plan, but I am still worried about not finishing.  I am trying to think positive thoughts and visualize myself finishing, but it is still panicking me!



I'm nervous, but in a good way. My coach tells me nerves mean you're ready for the race, so hopefully that's true! I'm confident I'll finish but really want to feel good and be able to run steady on the stretches between the parks. Since the course came out I have been visualizing locations during long runs -- ie mile 3 we'll be entering Epcot, mile 11 we'll be at MK, etc. -- and that's really helped me.


----------



## DerTobi75

Did my last run today in cooler Germany. I hope now for the warmer weather in the Sunshine State.

Heading on Saturday to Orlando, if there is no union strike and our airline can fly, ...

Should I pack running cloth for rain? In 2017 I had to buy some warmer running stuff, as I was way too optimistic with the Floridian weather in January ;-)


----------



## The Expert

DerTobi75 said:


> Did my last run today in cooler Germany. I hope now for the warmer weather in the Sunshine State.
> 
> Heading on Saturday to Orlando, if there is no union strike and our airline can fly, ...
> 
> Should I pack running cloth for rain? In 2017 I had to buy some warmer running stuff, as I was way too optimistic with the Floridian weather in January ;-)



Weather is super unpredictable in January, so I'm planning to be prepared for everything: rain, heat, cold. I'd either bring it with me or hit up a thrift store or sale section in Orlando.


----------



## DerTobi75

The Expert said:


> Weather is super unpredictable in January, so I'm planning to be prepared for everything: rain, heat, cold. I'd either bring it with me or hit up a thrift store or sale section in Orlando.


Ok, I put a rainjacket and a sweater. But still hoping for heat


----------



## aalvis

The Expert said:


> I'm nervous, but in a good way. My coach tells me nerves mean you're ready for the race, so hopefully that's true! I'm confident I'll finish but really want to feel good and be able to run steady on the stretches between the parks. Since the course came out I have been visualizing locations during long runs -- ie mile 3 we'll be entering Epcot, mile 11 we'll be at MK, etc. -- and that's really helped me.


I like that!  Nerves mean you're ready for the race!    The morning of my first half, I kept thinking to myself "trust your training."  I have put in all my training for the full...I need to keep remembering that when I get nervous.  I feel great running through the parks, so I am glad towards the end some of the parks are basically back to back.


----------



## DIS-OH

Just rearranged our FPs so we can be at the HH meet up!  DH is looking forward to it, even though he isn’t on here and doesn’t “know” any of you.  He just really likes Hurricane Hanna’s!


----------



## garneska

I can't remember what time is the Hurricane Hannah meet up?  Is it at 2pm or 3pm?


----------



## Neon Cactus

aalvis said:


> I am glad someone else is nervous about their first marathon too!  I followed my training plan, but I am still worried about not finishing.  I am trying to think positive thoughts and visualize myself finishing, but it is still panicking me!


You'll do great.  I did my first in 2016 and had the same thoughts.  And even last year, my second Disney one, my training was terrible leading up to it and I finished it.  The key is to trust your training and just enjoy the whole experience and you'll make it.  The other runners, the crowds and volunteers are so supportive as well.


----------



## huskies90

12/26/19 AccuWeather:

Wed 1/8 - 71°/54° Plenty of sun Precip 0%
Thu 1/9 - 72°/54° Partly sunny Precip 25%
Fri 1/10 - 73°/49° Mostly cloudy Precip 25%
Sat 1/11 - 70°/49° Turning cloudy Precip 25%
Sun 1/12 - 71°/46° Partly sunny Precip 20%



huskies90 said:


> 12/24/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 74/47 Mostly Sunny Precip 20%
> Thu 1/9 - 73°/50° Partly sunny Precip 25%
> Fri 1/10 - 70°/48° Mostly cloudy Precip 25%
> Sat 1/11 - 69°/48° Turning cloudy Precip 25%
> Sun 1/12 - 70°/45° Partly sunny Precip 20%


----------



## DopeyBadger

Nightriders19 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Another nervous first-time marathoner question here.  We're arriving on Tuesday the 7th before the marathon.  How much should I be limiting park time before the race?  We've got a pretty hardcore day planned on the 9th (DD's birthday, she wanted to do DHS for ROTR then AK after-hours).  I'm planning on taking things pretty easy on the 11th.  Should I be planning to sneak in a few easy runs during the week or will park time be enough on my feet?  We're doing a split stay between BRV and BLT, so I've got good running options.



Agree with others that it's about expectations.  How much does normal park cruising wear you out?  How different is that feeling from a normal weekday during the midst of your training?  What are your expectations for race day?

I've done Dopey 5 separate times and the goal has always been to PR all 4 races.  But that has never precluded me from doing park touring as well.  My wife expects it because at the end of the day it's a family vacation.  So I race hard while everyone else is sleeping, and then park tour like the rest of the family.  I just take every opportunity to walk slowly, sit down when I can, and lean on objects.  I HIGHLY recommend a pair of Zensah calf sleeves.  They help keep my legs feeling fresher even during the park touring.

As for how much to run, the first place to look is your original training plan.  How much would you be editing out from what was originally written?  Was it suppose to be 4, 3, or 2 days originally?  Even doing 1/2 of what was originally scheduled should be fine.  I think for me an important part is doing a run the day prior or two days prior.  During that run (which for me is usually about 20 min), I include some very brief strides.  Short bursts of speed that last about 10 seconds.  3 seconds of gradually picking up pace, 3 seconds of holding, and 3 seconds of gradual deceleration.  These are not sprints.  But what they do do, is reinvigorate the muscles.  Say to them, "hey guys, we're working tomorrow."  There is some research out there that it enables a change in the muscle tension which helps you feel more "natural" the next day for the actual race.



DerTobi75 said:


> Did my last run today in cooler Germany. I hope now for the warmer weather in the Sunshine State.
> 
> Heading on Saturday to Orlando, if there is no union strike and our airline can fly, ...
> 
> Should I pack running cloth for rain? In 2017 I had to buy some warmer running stuff, as I was way too optimistic with the Floridian weather in January ;-)



Rule of thumb when it comes to packing for Marathon Weekend:  Bring everything.

So so unpredictable.  And even within a weekend it can change wildly.  Don't be taken off guard by not bringing every possible outfit and pre-race warmth options.



garneska said:


> I can't remember what time is the Hurricane Hannah meet up?  Is it at 2pm or 3pm?



2pm


----------



## steph0808

Ran 5 miles in shorts and a t-shirt on December 26 in Pennsylvania. What is with this weather?! Can't complain though!


----------



## Kerry1957

steph0808 said:


> Ran 5 miles in shorts and a t-shirt on December 26 in Pennsylvania. What is with this weather?! Can't complain though!


Almost the same; I'm in Chicago and just finished a 4.5 mile run in shorts and a Wine & Dine long sleeve. The warm weather didn't stop a few walkers on the trail from wearing down coat and gloves; it will be 60-70 degrees colder here in February and I'm not sure what they will wear then.


----------



## garneska

@DopeyBadger thanks for the info.  We just made a slight change in plans to our stay.  It should not interfere with the meetup, of course if I can’t get into my cabin before I will have to bring Mallory to the meet up


----------



## PointerPower

60° temps in Ohio today (yesterday was 50).  Great week to get the 3 midweek runs in.  I loved being able to get out today in just shorts and my 2019 Disney Marathon shirt instead of my typical routine of: 2 (sometimes 3) shirts, lined tights, lined pants, vest, hat, gloves, toe and foot warmers!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

huskies90 said:


> 12/26/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 71°/54° Plenty of sun Precip 0%
> Thu 1/9 - 72°/54° Partly sunny Precip 25%
> Fri 1/10 - 73°/49° Mostly cloudy Precip 25%
> Sat 1/11 - 70°/49° Turning cloudy Precip 25%
> Sun 1/12 - 71°/46° Partly sunny Precip 20%



It is never too early to start obsessing about the weather!


----------



## StarGirl11

To me it’s way to early to obsess over the weather because all it does is cause stress. Since at this point the forecast WILL change almost certainly. I just had FB remind me we were in route to Huntsville before 2018  with one pair of cold weather layers. A few days later I was running to the local Dicks to pick up three more pants.

Oh and another reminder Fit2Run is no longer in Disney Springs. So do not trust the weather forecast as a guideline for packing.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Hello taperville! This is my favorite part of the training. Got through all my stupid long runs so my goal for the next couple of weeks is not to hurt myself. Made it through my last long run (20 miles) on Christmas Eve, ran 5 tonight and feel great. Can’t wait for my first Dopey and fourth marathon! Looking forward to actually doing some meetups this time too.


----------



## Nightriders19

Thanks for the answers folks!  Park days don't generally tire me out too much, and during our October trip, I was running 4 miles in the mornings on the CR jogging trail before going to the parks.  I am hoping  to BQ at this race, so will plan for a couple easier days pre-race.  My taper strategy is largely to decrease distance but maintain some intensity.  (E.g. this week will be 40 miles vs. 55 last week.  I did a workout with my club this morning, but only did 3x 5 minutes vs. 4 reps for everyone else).


----------



## rundisfan

Oh and another reminder Fit2Run is no longer in Disney Springs. So do not trust the weather forecast as a guideline for packing.
[/QUOTE]


The best option now for emergency running clothes is probably Nike or Under Armour at the Vineland outlets.


----------



## MissLiss279

rundisfan said:


> Oh and another reminder Fit2Run is no longer in Disney Springs. So do not trust the weather forecast as a guideline for packing.




The best option now for emergency running clothes is probably Nike or Under Armour at the Vineland outlets.
[/QUOTE]
I wouldn’t count out Columbia for some things either. I got a fairly cheap windbreaker jacket and a neck gaiter from there for that crazy change of weather year.


----------



## BigEeyore

When will see a merch sneak peek?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Disney Springs has other exercise clothes options as well.  2 years ago we ended up at Columbia and got a neck protector (meant for preventing sunburns on boats but can also be used for warmth and wind protection) on clearance for $5 or close to that.


----------



## goingthedistance

Just saw DHS opening time changed to 7 am through January 11.  Something to keep in mind for those who were planning to get to DHS for ROTR boarding groups after the 5k and the 10k.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Guess if my husband is in Group A and we drive to the 5K - maybe we could make it in time to park at HS grab our group and then head back to the room for him to clean up.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*

Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:

5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## huskies90

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


This is absolutely incredible!! Amazing job and thank you!! Would you be willing to PM me the actual spreadsheet that’s has the calcs? I have a whole clan of non Dis folks coming down and doing various races. I would love to add them to this and share so they can cheer too. Thanks!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

huskies90 said:


> This is absolutely incredible!! Amazing job and thank you!! Would you be willing to PM me the actual spreadsheet that’s has the calcs? I have a whole clan of non Dis folks coming down and doing various races. I would love to add them to this and share so they can cheer too. Thanks!!



I can share the Excel file, but can't send it through the DIS (doesn't allow excel attachments).  It would have to be over email.  Just PM me your email address.  If not, it's not terribly hard to make.

Coded times are A3 through A21 with times in B3 through B21

Row 28
A=Name
B=DIS
C=Costume
D=Corral
E=Pre-Race
F=Lineup
G=Early/Late
H=Expected Pace


I = Expected Start Time = =IF($D28=$A$3,$B$3,IF($D28=$A$4,$B$4,IF($D28=$A$5,$B$5,IF($D28=$A$6,$B$6,IF($D28=$A$7,$B$7,IF($D28=$A$8,$B$8,IF($D28=$A$9,$B$9,IF($D28=$A$10,$B$10,IF($D28=$A$11,$B$11,IF($D28=$A$12,$B$12,IF($D28=$A$13,$B$13,IF($D28=$A$14,$B$14,IF($D28=$A$15,$B$15,IF($D28=$A$16,$B$16,IF($D28=$A$17,$B$17,IF($D28=$A$18,$B$18,IF($D28=$A$19,$B$19,IF($D28=$A$20,$B$20,IF($D28=$A$21,$B$21,"")))))))))))))))))))

J = First location =$I28+(J$26*$H28); where J26 equals the mile marker of location
K through infinity = all other locations

Then it's a matter of simple conditional formatting statements to specific times.  Like TR opens at 7:30am, so highlight in blue all values > 7:30am in Column W.


----------



## JulieODC

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!



This is amazing!!! The calculated times are so helpful!! Thanks!


----------



## StarGirl11

Dis_Yoda said:


> Guess if my husband is in Group A and we drive to the 5K - maybe we could make it in time to park at HS grab our group and then head back to the room for him to clean up.



Yeah I was thinking about doing the savannah our (thankfully didn’t book it like I had planned to last night) and this move just threw any plans I wanted to do for that day into a giant mess.

I get some people like the Boarding Groups. But having to structure and then restructure your day around one ride is a bit more then infuriating for me.

Don’t get me wrong this is a great ride. But the lack of standby and thus the inability to get a return time for DAS just keeps getting more and more frustrating if you want to have any semblance of plans.


----------



## garneska

@DopeyBadger i am not on the list.

dis name garneska
real name kris
pre race meet up yes
corral B front 
time 1:48


----------



## DopeyBadger

garneska said:


> @DopeyBadger i am not on the list.
> 
> dis name garneska
> real name kris
> pre race meet up yes
> corral B front
> time 1:48



Thanks for catching.  Looks like I skipped over yours and @kirstie101.  They'll be on the next version.


----------



## OldSlowGoofyGuy

DopeyBadger said:


> 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27


D***!
I thought I was over FOMO till I saw that.


----------



## mrsg00fy

@DopeyBadger... thank you for putting this together again!

Race - 5k
Name - Monica
Dis'er name - mrsg00fy
Clothing/ Costume - undecided on costume
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - 14 minute mile

Race - 10k
Name - Monica
Dis'er name - mrsg00fy
Clothing/ Costume - Goofy
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - 14 minute mile

Race - Half Marathon
Name - Monica
Dis'er name - mrsg00fy
Clothing/ Costume - Cinderella Theme
Corral - E
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - 14 minute mile

Race - Full Marathon
Name - Monica
Dis'er name - mrsg00fy
Clothing/ Costume - undecided on costume
Corral - E
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - 13:10 minute mile


----------



## cburnett11

OldSlowGoofyGuy said:


> D***!
> I thought I was over FOMO till I saw that.


 Yes it's bad this year.  We have a wedding to attend marathon weekend, otherwise we'd be there again.


----------



## TeeterTots

Race - 5k
Name - Jenn
Dis'er name - TeeterTots
Clothing/ Costume - undecided on costume
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Late (ugh early)
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - Whatever my girls run 

Race - 10k
Name - Jenn
Dis'er name - TeeterTots
Clothing/ Costume - Daisy
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Late (ugh early)
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - Whatever the other fab4 run

Race - Half Marathon
Name - Jenn
Dis'er name - TeeterTots
Clothing/ Costume - Donald-ish
Corral - D but dropping to E with dis gals
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Late (ugh early)
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - Not sure

Race - Full Marathon
Name - Jenn
Dis'er name - TeeterTots
Clothing/ Costume - undecided on costume
Corral - D (likely E with gal pal)
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early...no choice!
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Back
Expected pace - 10:27 or slower maybe run/walk


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!


@DopeyBadger, thanks so much for doing this!  Please update my pace to 14 min/ mile. I looked back at last year, and even after stopping for almost every picture, riding Everest, and having a rough last few miles, I was at a 14:07 pace. I think I can top that this year, even with the PF issues I’ve been having. I don’t intend to hurry, but my original estimate was probably a bit off.


----------



## disneygpa

Newbie question.  Are there character stops along the 5k route?  If so, about how many?


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> Newbie question.  Are there character stops along the 5k route?  If so, about how many?


Yes 5K typically has about 6 characters. Here is who was out the past few years. 
2016

2017

2018

2019


----------



## disneygpa

rteetz said:


> Yes 5K typically has about 6 characters. Here is who was out the past few years.
> 2016
> View attachment 460820
> 2017
> View attachment 460821
> 2018
> View attachment 460822
> 2019
> View attachment 460823


Thanks Ryan!!  Can't wait to meet and thank all of you that have helped answer so many questions for me!


----------



## Oswald0827

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!




This is super awesome!  Thank you for taking the time to do this.  Looks like I need to slow down my pace even more to hit EVEREST


----------



## cesj90

Random question, my mom got the ChEar squad package for the Marathon- can I pick it up for her when I'm at the expo on Saturday? Or does she have to get it herself?


----------



## DerTobi75

@DopeyBadger 

Thanks for the great work. At the HM I do not  start from Corral D, I am going to join the Ballon Ladies and do a DLS


----------



## pluto377

Not sure if anyone's keeping a list, but I'm planning to come to the meet up at HH's now.  I won't be there until around 3 though.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_27*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. When I get more runners info, I'll update it again. Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 28 runners (19 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 34 runners (25 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 44 runners (35 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 54 runners (43 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!




Wow, that is some incredible work.  I just hope I can live up to the estimated times you posted for us!


----------



## LdyStormy76

cesj90 said:


> Random question, my mom got the ChEar squad package for the Marathon- can I pick it up for her when I'm at the expo on Saturday? Or does she have to get it herself?



She has to pick it up. They will put a wristband on her.  Remind her not to let them put it on tight; I was with a couple at the expo last year and he was planning on cutting it off when he got back to the hotel since it was pretty snug until she reminded him that it was his pass to get into the ChEar areas. He went back immediately and had them replace it.


----------



## CDKG

@DopeyBadger Now that I see how you used our info, I want to update my info for the 5k and 10k. My corral should be based on a faster pace than I expect on race day (with photo stops).

RACE - WDW 5k
NAME - Tiffany
DIS'er name - CDKG
Costume/Clothing -
Corral - 8-10 min/mile
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
Expected Pace - 8-10 min/mile (11-12 min with a few photo stops)

RACE - WDW 10k
NAME - Tiffany
DIS'er name - CDKG
Costume/Clothing -
Corral - 8-10 min/mile
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
Expected Pace - 8-10 min/mile (11-12 min with a few photo stops)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lahobbs4

Race - 5k
Name - Lesley
Dis'er name - lahobbs4
Clothing/ Costume - undecided
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - No
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Middle
Expected pace - 11 minute mile

Race - 10k
Name - Lesley
Dis'er name - lahobbs4
Clothing/ Costume - undecided
Corral ??
Pre-race Meetup? - No
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Middle
Expected pace - 11 minute mile

Race - Half
Name - Lesley
Dis'er name - lahobbs4
Clothing/ Costume - none
Corral - F
Pre-race Meetup? - No
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Middle
Expected pace - 13 minute mile 

Race - Full
Name - Lesley
Dis'er name - lahobbs4
Clothing/ Costume - none
Corral F
Pre-race Meetup? - Maybe
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Middle
Expected pace - 12ish minute mile


----------



## dtrain

@DopeyBadger please put me down for the pre Marathon meetup.  I need to stop being so anti social and put some faces to names.


----------



## huskies90

12/28/19 AccuWeather:

Wed 1/8 - 74°/56° Partly sunny
Thu 1/9 - 74°/56° Times of sun and clouds
Fri 1/10 - 75°/56° Times of sun and clouds
Sat 1/11 - 76°/52° Partly sunny
Sun 1/12 - 70°/50° Cloudy

12/28/19 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 71°/58° Partly cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 74°/60° AM showers
Fri 1/10 - 75°/61° AM showers
Sat 1/11 - 74°/60° AM showers



huskies90 said:


> 12/26/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 71°/54° Plenty of sun
> Thu 1/9 - 72°/54° Partly sunny
> Fri 1/10 - 73°/49° Mostly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 70°/49° Turning cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 71°/46° Partly sunny


----------



## rteetz

huskies90 said:


> 12/28/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 74°/56° Partly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/56° Times of sun and clouds
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/56° Times of sun and clouds
> Sat 1/11 - 76°/52° Partly sunny
> Sun 1/12 - 70°/50° Cloudy
> 
> 12/28/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 71°/58° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/60° AM showers
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/61° AM showers
> Sat 1/11 - 74°/60° AM showers


Temps are a little warmer than maybe I’d want for running but just want that rain to stay away. Still early tho.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

FYI:  In trying to clear up the PoT issue for DS’s GF, I sent an email to the rD “contact us” email, which is runDisney@disneysports.com, and also to the Disney Sports email, which is disneysports@trackshack.com. Within a day, someone at Disney Sports (trackshack) replied, and had reverified the race result and made the corral change. Today, a week later, I got a response from rD (Disney sports), with a generic “sorry, we can’t help—the PoT deadline has passed. “
I don’t know that I’m going to let them know that I’ve already been helped by someone else, who did fix the issue, but I know what email to use if I ever have another issue. If you want actual help, use disneysports@trackshack.com.


----------



## Jeff Morris

Wish I could be there with y'all, but unfortunately CIGNA's employee family/friends slots filled up before I got a chance to sign up. So I had to console myself with the Rebel Runs in April. I'll just have to live with that Ahsoka Tano medal as consolation... (heh heh).


----------



## lhermiston

Is anyone planning on a.) running the 10K, b.) doing it in about an hour and c.) trying to swing over to HS immediately after for RotR boarding passes? I thought if I finished the 10K by 6:30, I just might have a shot at getting to HS by park opening, but I’m not very savvy with post-race transportation. Of course, this plan might be totally unrealistic.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is anyone planning on a.) running the 10K, b.) doing it in about an hour and c.) trying to swing over to HS immediately after for RotR boarding passes? I thought if I finished the 10K by 6:30, I just might have a shot at getting to HS by park opening, but I’m not very savvy with post-race transportation. Of course, this plan might be totally unrealistic.


You’d be better off probably taking an Uber to DHS or boardwalk after the race bus to boardwalk instead of your resort might work too.

as long as you are there and in the park by 7AM you’d be fine. Initial boarding groups are gone within 15-30 minutes of opening. Back up boarding groups depending on crowds may last until 11AMish.


----------



## huskies90

lhermiston said:


> Is anyone planning on a.) running the 10K, b.) doing it in about an hour and c.) trying to swing over to HS immediately after for RotR boarding passes? I thought if I finished the 10K by 6:30, I just might have a shot at getting to HS by park opening, but I’m not very savvy with post-race transportation. Of course, this plan might be totally unrealistic.


I am thinking about doing this after the 5K. My plan was to finish and take the resort bus to Swolphin/Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht Club and walk from there. However, I think I read somewhere that the busses don’t leave the race area until 6:30? So I am not sure about making it to DHS by 7AM. Uber’ing to DHS might work better. Where does one get an Uber in the EPCOT parking lot after the race?


----------



## StarGirl11

huskies90 said:


> I am thinking about doing this after the 5K. My plan was to finish and take the resort bus to Swolphin/Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht Club and walk from there. However, I think I read somewhere that the busses don’t leave the race area until 6:30? So I am not sure about making it to DHS by 7AM. Uber’ing to DHS might work better. Where does one get an Uber in the EPCOT parking lot after the race?



Oof I was planning to bus to Boardwalk and then walk over since I'll have to grab my walker anyway from the ADA tent which is next to the buses. I hadn't thought about the buses not starting again until 6:30. At this point I may just leave my walker at the hotel to save me time on race morning for the 5k so I don't have to retrieve it from the ADA tent and exit the finish area as soon as possible and start making a beeline to the pickup area. 

As far as I can remember from last year the Uber drop off was over near the taxi area. However that being said the pickup dropoff when the park is open is in a different spot from what I could tell so I'm not entirely sure if that will be accurate this year.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Final long run done!  I did not do my nutrition and hydration as well as I should have, but am I ever ready to taper!


----------



## steph0808

Last long run here too! It was only 12 due to November marathon but after four great runs, this one was hard. Heart rate was super high, trail was full of mud, and I just wasn't feeling it. But I'm done, the PF in my left foot is almost normal, I am running for fun, not time, and I'm ready to give Disney all my money!


----------



## DopeyBadger

CDKG said:


> @DopeyBadger Now that I see how you used our info, I want to update my info for the 5k and 10k. My corral should be based on a faster pace than I expect on race day (with photo stops).
> 
> RACE - WDW 5k
> NAME - Tiffany
> DIS'er name - CDKG
> Costume/Clothing -
> Corral - 8-10 min/mile
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
> Expected Pace - 8-10 min/mile (11-12 min with a few photo stops)
> 
> RACE - WDW 10k
> NAME - Tiffany
> DIS'er name - CDKG
> Costume/Clothing -
> Corral - 8-10 min/mile
> Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes or No) Yes?
> Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early-ish
> Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front/Middle
> Expected Pace - 8-10 min/mile (11-12 min with a few photo stops)
> 
> Thank you!!!



They're just guesses anyways.  But if the 5k was submitted as 8 min/mile then probably "A".  But if submitted as 10 min/mile then probably "B".  But I've got no real way of knowing one way or the other since it's all based on estimated finish times these days (in the past Dopeys were corraled in the 5k/10k based on POT).  I did slightly change the 10k.



lhermiston said:


> Is anyone planning on a.) running the 10K, b.) doing it in about an hour and c.) trying to swing over to HS immediately after for RotR boarding passes? I thought if I finished the 10K by 6:30, I just might have a shot at getting to HS by park opening, but I’m not very savvy with post-race transportation. Of course, this plan might be totally unrealistic.



In the past, the buses for the 10k haven't started running again until 7am.  However, the runDisney website states 7:30am for 2020.  So definitely a case for Uber as @rteetz said.



huskies90 said:


> I am thinking about doing this after the 5K. My plan was to finish and take the resort bus to Swolphin/Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht Club and walk from there. However, I think I read somewhere that the busses don’t leave the race area until 6:30? So I am not sure about making it to DHS by 7AM. Uber’ing to DHS might work better. Where does one get an Uber in the EPCOT parking lot after the race?



The 5k bus time is very very likely after 6:30am because the course goes through the area where the resort bus pickup is.  In my experience, it may even be closer to 6:45am before you actually get moving.  My notes say I didn't get back to OKW until 7:15am in 2018.


----------



## Tennesotans

Made it to "Taperville" -- I'm better prepared for the Goofy than I was for the Dopey


----------



## disneygpa

huskies90 said:


> I am thinking about doing this after the 5K. My plan was to finish and take the resort bus to Swolphin/Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht Club and walk from there. However, I think I read somewhere that the busses don’t leave the race area until 6:30? So I am not sure about making it to DHS by 7AM. Uber’ing to DHS might work better. Where does one get an Uber in the EPCOT parking lot after the race?



I will be driving in and have a mini van.  I might be interested in hauling a few over to DHS after the 5k.  

I have a question though.  If I have fast passes for EPCOT can I still get in the virtual queue for RoTR?


----------



## sourire

Late to the party, but I've been following along in bits and pieces over the last few weeks! Looking so forward to Marathon Weekend! So somehow, after our November half marathon, DH decided that he was interested in running the WDW marathon (his 1st). This is a man who said he'd never run a marathon and who does not share my love of the Mouse very much, but I chose not to ask too many ?s about his decision, found him a bib via a TA b/c they were already sold out at that point, and here we are! WOO!! Excited!!  

@DopeyBadger thank you for putting this together and for another awesome training plan!

Race - 10k
Name - Michelle
Dis'er name - Sourire
Clothing/ Costume - Mickey or Minnie (depending on which one mom wants to be!)
Corral - ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Front (Mom is going for a 10k PR, and I am supposed to be pacing her to this goal!)
Expected pace - 12:30/mi

Race - Full Marathon
Name - Michelle
Dis'er name - Sourire
Clothing/ Costume - regular running attire (probably some kind of RunDisney shirt and my trusty Minnie sweaty band)
Corral - D (but probably E to start with DisPals!)
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Middle
Expected pace - 11/mi


----------



## StarGirl11

disneygpa said:


> I will be driving in and have a mini van.  I might be interested in hauling a few over to DHS after the 5k.
> 
> I have a question though.  If I have fast passes for EPCOT can I still get in the virtual queue for RoTR?



You can leave and come back into DHS without it affecting your boarding group. Heck that’s my plan. Get the boarding group and then go straight back to the hotel and shower before going to Cape May for breakfast. (Assuming lll have a slightly later BG) BGs are not the same as FPs. My friend and I had fully booked FPs for the park that day and had no problems getting our BGs on the 17th.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Sorry I’m late but here it goes

Race- 5k
Name- Melanie
Dis’er Name- MommaoffherRocker
Clothing/Costume- undecided
Corral- ??
Pre-Race meet up- yes
Early/Late arrival- Early 
Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Back
Expected Pace- 14 mm

Race- 10k
Name- Melanie
Dis’er Name- MommaoffherRocker
Clothing/Costume- Donald
Corral- ??
Pre-Race meet up- yes 
Early/Late Arrival- Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Back
Expected Pace- 14mm

Race- Half
Name- Melanie
Dis’er Name- MommaoffherRocker 
Clothing/Costume- Purple top, Yellow Skirt & flower head band
Corral- E
Pre-Race meet up- yes
Early/Late Arrival- Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Back
Expected Pace- 14mm?

For the Full, Me and Mike will be cheering from the path on the side of BWV. Find us for a special fuel stop, I’ll try to post a picture of our sign before the race.


----------



## JulieODC

Here’s a random question I don’t think I’ve seen asked - any sense of the average mileage spacing between characters in the marathon? Or is it just all over the place and unpredictable?


----------



## lhermiston

JulieODC said:


> Here’s a random question I don’t think I’ve seen asked - any sense of the average mileage spacing between characters in the marathon? Or is it just all over the place and unpredictable?



My unscientific recollection is characters show up about once a mile.


----------



## rteetz

JulieODC said:


> Here’s a random question I don’t think I’ve seen asked - any sense of the average mileage spacing between characters in the marathon? Or is it just all over the place and unpredictable?


You’ll get a lot in the parks and then more spread out outside of parks.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> My unscientific recollection is characters show up about once a mile.


Eh not really. You’ll get about 6 characters for a 5K, 8-9 for a 10K and so on. I don’t believe you get 26 character for the full I’d have to go check my lists.


----------



## Baloo in MI

My last long run is tomorrow morning.  I am still pampering my hip so the use of the word run is not totally accurate, let’s just call it time on feet.  But looking at a long effort and need to be home and ready to go for the day by 9am.  So this will be similar to race days in that way!  Happy to share that the hip is feeling better.  Will be smart tomorrow so it stays hat way.  Can’t believe we are little more than a week away from the expo!


----------



## Dawn71

Hey all!  I went through the map and decided to make a cheat sheet of bathrooms in the parks.  In 2018, I found myself waiting for porta-potties for about 25 total minutes, it was a nightmare.  I have no idea if all of these bathrooms will be open, but here is what I found on the course in case anyone is interested.    All of the miles are guesses, not literal

Epcot 2 ½ - 3 ½

Enter: 2.75, right side, Image works or just after
3.75 miles before Mexico turn left, bridge First aid baby station
Magic Kingdom 10 ½ - 11 ½

Tomorrowland Cosmic Ray’s café left 10.5 miles
Before mad tea party left Chesire Cat café 10.6ish
Past Belle Enchanted, right side Pinocchio, a little off course before prince charming carousel
Left at Diamond horseshoe, back in the hallway, Past liberty bell 10.8ish
 Just past country bear jamboree, last building on Left, pecos bill 11.2ish*
As you veer left and then cross past splash mountain, turn left to Tortuga tavern
Animal Kingdom 16 ½ - 17 ½

16.5ish Enter park, past Harambe, as you turn left , Caravan Stage Restroom on left, before UP
Expedition Everest companion restroom on left just before 17 miles
After Finding Nemo (17.1 miles) turn left to Theater in the Wild Restroom
Just before the exit at 17.25 miles restroom on right
Blizzard Beach 21.5 miles

Just past Tike’s Peak, cross the river, on the right bathrooms 21.2ish
Over river again, U curve (left, left), on the Right is Lottawatta
Just past Lottawatta on the Left is another called Dressing room Restroom
 Hollywood Studios 23.5

Get to Hollywood tower of terror, on the left Hollywood  terror restrooms 23.4
At the exit, restrooms near the skyliner on the left 23.6


----------



## StarGirl11

So guess who never deletes her texts and still has the giant group chain from this last year with the characters and the miles?

To answer your question @JulieODC its hard to get an average on how far part they are but it looks like the longest no character stretch in 2019 was about 3.5 miles from the tail end of ESPN zone to DHS. For the most part characters were pretty close even outside the parks with the longer stretches being a mile maybe two tops with the exception of the stretch I mentioned above.

This also reminds me has there been any talk about doing this again this year?

@rteetz I actually just counted. There were 26 different character stops last year. And that’s not counting the multiple characters at one stop.


----------



## rteetz

StarGirl11 said:


> @rteetz I actually just counted. There were 26 different character stops last year. And that’s not counting the multiple characters at one stop.


There were 30 in 2018.


----------



## camaker

StarGirl11 said:


> So guess who never deletes her texts and still has the giant group chain from this last year with the characters and the miles?
> 
> To answer your question @JulieODC its hard to get an average on how far part they are but it looks like the longest no character stretch in 2019 was about 3.5 miles from the tail end of ESPN zone to DHS. For the most part characters were pretty close even outside the parks with the longer stretches being a mile maybe two tops with the exception of the stretch I mentioned above.
> 
> This also reminds me has there been any talk about doing this again this year?
> 
> @rteetz I actually just counted. There were 26 different character stops last year. And that’s not counting the multiple characters at one stop.



Does Sarge not count as a character?  He is always right in the middle of that WWoS to DHS stretch on his “hill”. I know he’s not a typical “stop and get a pic” character, so I guess it’s pretty grey as to whether he gets counted or not.


----------



## rteetz

camaker said:


> Does Sarge not count as a character?  He is always right in the middle of that WWoS to DHS stretch on his “hill”. I know he’s not a typical “stop and get a pic” character, so I guess it’s pretty grey as to whether he gets counted or not.


I count him as part of my list.


----------



## JulieODC

Thanks @StarGirl11 and @rteetz - interesting info!! Not thinking I’d stop at every one, but helpful to know there are enough spread throughout to maybe use as motivators/milestones (I.e., just get to the next character!)


----------



## pinkxray

Yesterday was supposed to be my last long run. After a crazy week at work and little sleep last week I was just drained and only did a little over 4 miles. I was hoping if I slept last night I could wake up and try today.
Nope, I woke up and don’t feel well at all. I’m going to try to it easy today. I am just hoping that getting sick now means I’ll be all better be our trip.


----------



## cesj90

Reminding myself of this as I'm not a huge fan of Weather.com's prediction for Marathon day. I thought others might find it helpful as we're still more than 10 days out. Here's hoping it gets a bit colder!

"A seven-day forecast can accurately predict the weather about 80 percent of the time and a five-day forecast can accurately predict the weather approximately 90 percent of the time. However, a 10-day—or longer—forecast is only right about half the time." - SciJinks.Gov


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are less than 10 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!!!

There's been some chatter about characters already, so let's keep this going, Sundays are for Disney style. Which characters are you hoping to see on the course? Are there any you will absolutely stop for, regardless of your running plans? What are your favorite characters you've seen on the course in the past?

I don't have a huge bucket list of characters that I'm dying to see, but I'd definitely stop for Buzz and Stitch, maybe Maui? I'll stop for a Duck Tales themed stop if the theme song is playing because it's a banger. I'll stop for the Incredibles if I'm in my Mr. Incredible shirt, but I'm wearing that for the full and planning on hitting all of the stops, anyway.

The favorite character stop I've even seen - but didn't actually stop for - was during the 2019 half or full. It had three female villains (Maleficent, Queen of Hearts and the Queen from Snow White, maybe?), but what made it cool was they were blasting O Fortuna as I was running by, it was still dark and I think it was kind of foggy that morning. Made for a really cool experience.

Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## cesj90

Fun question! We're slower, so we won't have time for too many picture stops, but I'm really hoping for a pic with Donald and Daisey before, during, or after. My favorite character growing up was Daisy (my older sister claimed Minnie as her own), and I will be Daisy for the marathon and my husband will be Donald.

I didn't take any character pics for the Princess Half this year, but I loved seeing the army man from Toy Story on the ramp and Mickey on the train station balcony entering the Magic Kingdom! I was also bummed not to see golf Goofy, Mickey, or the Genie, so I'm hoping one or all emerge for the Marathon.



lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are less than 10 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!!!
> 
> There's been some chatter about characters already, so let's keep this going, Sundays are for Disney style. Which characters are you hoping to see on the course? Are there any you will absolutely stop for, regardless of your running plans? What are your favorite characters you've seen on the course in the past?
> 
> I don't have a huge bucket list of characters that I'm dying to see, but I'd definitely stop for Buzz and Stitch, maybe Maui? I'll stop for a Duck Tales themed stop if the theme song is playing because it's a banger. I'll stop for the Incredibles if I'm in my Mr. Incredible shirt, but I'm wearing that for the full and planning on hitting all of the stops, anyway.
> 
> The favorite character stop I've even seen - but didn't actually stop for - was during the 2019 half or full. It had three female villains (Maleficent, Queen of Hearts and the Queen from Snow White, maybe?), but what made it cool was they were blasting O Fortuna as I was running by, it was still dark and I think it was kind of foggy that morning. Made for a really cool experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## steph0808

I would stop for DuckTales. I didn't stop in 2018 because the line was insane and I was running with a friend. But I have a photo with Launchpad McQuack from the 2013 marathon. I heard he switched out with Darkwing Duck. I would stop for him - a part of my childhood!

I would stop for Maui because my 3yo would lose her mind if she saw a picture of her mom with Maui. Haha. 

I would stop if they brought out Gidget or Monterey Jack from Rescue Rangers. 

Basically anyone. Hahahaha


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I would stop for the Pirates of the Caribbean ship. They used to have it out in the median regularly, but I haven’t seen it in a while. DH would stop for Country Bears, and was very disappointed that they weren’t out last year.


----------



## camaker

SAFD:  I most likely won’t stop for any characters, but I love seeing them out there.  The ones I’d most like to see are:


Jack, Sally & Oogie Boogie. They’ve been out there in the past but got supplanted by the villainess’ display. #freeNBC!
Hades, Pain & Panic
Maui
Robin Hood & Little John


----------



## Desdemona924

SAFD: My bucket list character was Darkwing Duck and I got a picture with a couple years ago (or was it this year? They run together.) I was so sad this year that I didn't stop for Chip n Dale during the half when it turned out they had Clarice with them. They were on a break as I went by so all you could see was the acorn props. I figured I had a ton of Chip n Dale already, so I didn't stop...

I'm not sure who my must stops are now that Darkwing has been taken care of. Most likely I'll play it by ear on course.


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Jack, Sally & Oogie Boogie. They’ve been out there in the past but got supplanted by the villainess’ display. #freeNBC!
> Hades, Pain & Panic



Yes!


----------



## drummerwife

SAFD: I’m not planning on stopping for any characters, but I also love seeing them along the course. 

I got Vacation Genie (my avatar) a few years ago during the Princess half. I was (and still am) a huge fan of Robin Williams and I miss him and his views on life so much. He was so funny.


----------



## FFigawi

SAFD: I’ll probably stop for nearly all of them during the full. I’m not choosy.


----------



## The Expert

SAFD: Oswald (though I'm guessing he'll be at the 10K, which I'm also running), Tink, Merida, Megara, maybe villains and any truly rare characters.

Also, for the record, I'd totally be in for this text chain! 



StarGirl11 said:


> So guess who never deletes her texts and still has the giant group chain from this last year with the characters and the miles?...
> 
> This also reminds me has there been any talk about doing this again this year?


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Ok gang, looking for a little pep talk (text?) this morning as I seemed to have developed an issue with my adductors at the end of training.  I bailed on my 16 miler last weekend after 3 in hopes of getting it under control, but after an easy 8 that went ok at the start of the week, issue came roaring back during Thursday's 8 miler.  I had 18 miles scheduled this morning as my last long run, but since I could still feel a bit of tightness just walking around, I have decided that anything possibly gained by the run would be outweighed by the risk of aggravating the issue further. 

Since I did MCM in late October and promised myself that I would not worry about time for any of the Dopey races, I think I can still do this, but admit my confidence is lagging pretty bad at this point having missed my last 2 long runs.  I had to bail on last year's Dopey attempt because of injury and really don't want to have that happen again.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> There's been some chatter about characters already, so let's keep this going, Sundays are for Disney style. Which characters are you hoping to see on the course? Are there any you will absolutely stop for, regardless of your running plans? What are your favorite characters you've seen on the course in the past?


I don’t really have a must stop list. I stop for characters I’ve never seen before and favorites like country bears or Donald. In the past some of my favorite are Lotso, Edna, Country Bears, Oogie Boogie, Guardians, Fantasia Ostrich, Parade Bus, Sheriff with a medal, and the fab five in special outfits.


----------



## pluto377

SAFD: I'll definitely stop for Pluto if I see him as he's my favorite (obvs from my SN).  I'm hoping to get lots of stops in again this year as I had so much fun last year stopping for as many as I could.  I ended up with a 10K time of 2 hours because I stopped so much!  I generally skip any character I can see easily in the parks, even if they are in a unique costume.


----------



## StarGirl11

SAFD: One thing would be neat but I doubt would happen just due to how absolutely rare the meet and greet is would maybe Kingdom Hearts characters.

Basically I’ll stop for characters I really love (like Stitch) or you almost never see or both. Or ones that have no line. Like the Fantasia Ostrich last year.





cesj90 said:


> Reminding myself of this as I'm not a huge fan of Weather.com's prediction for Marathon day. I thought others might find it helpful as we're still more than 10 days out. Here's hoping it gets a bit colder!
> 
> "A seven-day forecast can accurately predict the weather about 80 percent of the time and a five-day forecast can accurately predict the weather approximately 90 percent of the time. However, a 10-day—or longer—forecast is only right about half the time." - SciJinks.Gov



I’m genuinely curious what the site your looking at is saying though? Accuweather is showing a high of 70 with rain for Sunday. I wouldn’t call that perfect but I wouldn’t call that horrible either. It’s Saturday and Friday that look like they might get miserable with highs of 77 by Accus forecast.

That being said like the quote says forecasts thus far out are not anywhere near accurate. I’ve been checking it when I get out mainly out of curiousity. The forecast for Dopey has been something different every time I looked in the morning for the last few days.

Actually Saturday’s a bit more then concerning this  has early signs of mimicking the 2017 forecast. Thunderstorms are forecast for the afternoon at least but best to keep a close eye on it. Hope that doesn’t hold true.


The Expert said:


> SAFD: Oswald (though I'm guessing he'll be at the 10K, which I'm also running), Tink, Merida, Megara, maybe villains and any truly rare characters.
> 
> Also, for the record, I'd totally be in for this text chain!



Oswald won’t be on the course is my guess. Since if he has a meet and greet at the start they probably won’t put him elsewhere.

Yeah that chain made my life easier the last couple of years that why I brought it up. But I couldn’t remember who headed it either...


----------



## CDKG

lhermiston said:


> Which characters are you hoping to see on the course? Are there any you will absolutely stop for, regardless of your running plans? What are your favorite characters you've seen on the course in the past?


I enjoy seeing all of the characters on course, but I don't typically stop for many of them. I get in this “I have to keep moving” mode (I don’t, really). But, I always stop for my guy Pluto! He makes me happy and I really needed to see him on that long sunny stretch of Osceola Parkway during the 2019 marathon! It would be fun to see other Disney dogs on course like Dug and Russell (I think it was just Russell with no Dug last year). I’m also a fan of the Fab Five especially in their unique costumes (Scottish Goofy, Race Car Driver Donald, etc.) and would stop for any of them in the 5k and 10k. During the marathon, Mickey would be my pick!


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> Parade Bus


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


>


Past two years I’ve gotten photos with them


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> SAFD: I’ll probably stop for nearly all of them during the full. I’m not choosy.



I figured that was the plan for the Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*) 



GuinnessRunner said:


> Ok gang, looking for a little pep talk (text?) this morning as I seemed to have developed an issue with my adductors at the end of training.  I bailed on my 16 miler last weekend after 3 in hopes of getting it under control, but after an easy 8 that went ok at the start of the week, issue came roaring back during Thursday's 8 miler.  I had 18 miles scheduled this morning as my last long run, but since I could still feel a bit of tightness just walking around, I have decided that anything possibly gained by the run would be outweighed by the risk of aggravating the issue further.
> 
> Since I did MCM in late October and promised myself that I would not worry about time for any of the Dopey races, I think I can still do this, but admit my confidence is lagging pretty bad at this point having missed my last 2 long runs.  I had to bail on last year's Dopey attempt because of injury and really don't want to have that happen again.



I was pre-Med for a semester in college (true story), so I think I'm qualified to weigh in here: have a beer and don't stress over it, man. It's just a race and fortunately, it's a race at Disney so no matter what you're going to have a great time down there.

Adjust your expectations, do what your body allows you to do and have as much fun as humanely possible. Being hurt sucks, but you'll be surrounded by friends (family?) and people rooting for you. You've got this.


----------



## pinkxray

I am also keeping a close eye on the weather. However I am more worried about  how CTs weather looks. Right now they are saying rain/snow starting Friday when we leave. If it is still looking like a chance of snow at this time next week I might switch to the late Thursday night flight. That means paying another night at a hotel and extra day of car rental. The worst part though would be that my 5 and 2 year kids would be awake when I leave. They don’t know I’m going to Disney without them.


----------



## AFwifelife

It has been so long since I last logged on here!

SAFD: I don't go in wanting a certain character, we usually just get the ones with short lines.  Luckily they are also the super rare ones that no one knows who they are!

@DopeyBadger  hope it's ok to add to the excel sheet!

RACE - 5k
 NAME - Brenna
 DIS'er name - AFwifelife
 Costume/Clothing - Purple jacket, green sparkle skirt
 Corral - TBD
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - Yes
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
 Expected Pace - ? (taking all the races easy)

RACE - 10k
 NAME - Brenna
 DIS'er name - AFwifelife
 Costume/Clothing - Donald shirt, white skirt, yellow tights
 Corral - TBD
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front to middle
 Expected Pace - very relaxed

RACE - Half
 NAME - Brenna
 DIS'er name - AFwifelife
 Costume/Clothing - Forky! (white shirt, white skirt, read headband with a spork top)
 Corral - Placed in E, will be going to F 
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
 Expected Pace - ? (talking all the races easy)

RACE - Full
 NAME - Brenna
 DIS'er name - AFwifelife
 Costume/Clothing - Tweedle Dee (yellow tank, red sparkle skirt, red hat with yellow flag)
 Corral - Placed in E, will be going to F 
 Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Early
 Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace -? (talking all the races easy)


----------



## Neon Cactus

I’ve loved seeing the villains on course like Hades and Shan Yu, also the Haunted Mansion gravediggers.  Whether I stop usually depends on the line, but I’d probably stop if they had Megara or Forky since they’re my daughters favorites, or Sebastian and Lumiere.


----------



## Dopey 2020

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are less than 10 days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend!!!
> 
> There's been some chatter about characters already, so let's keep this going, Sundays are for Disney style. Which characters are you hoping to see on the course? Are there any you will absolutely stop for, regardless of your running plans? What are your favorite characters you've seen on the course in the past?
> 
> I don't have a huge bucket list of characters that I'm dying to see, but I'd definitely stop for Buzz and Stitch, maybe Maui? I'll stop for a Duck Tales themed stop if the theme song is playing because it's a banger. I'll stop for the Incredibles if I'm in my Mr. Incredible shirt, but I'm wearing that for the full and planning on hitting all of the stops, anyway.
> 
> The favorite character stop I've even seen - but didn't actually stop for - was during the 2019 half or full. It had three female villains (Maleficent, Queen of Hearts and the Queen from Snow White, maybe?), but what made it cool was they were blasting O Fortuna as I was running by, it was still dark and I think it was kind of foggy that morning. Made for a really cool experience.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!



I usually pick one race that I run for a PR, this time it’s the full, and the rest I’ll stop at most characters.
I’ll be hard pressed to pass up Maleficent though, hopefully she’s out in the half or I’ll wait for wine and dine. Another favorite being Stitch, the one I missed getting was him and Lilo at the beach with surfboards in the sand, I would have liked that one but oh well, some other time.



lhermiston said:


> have a beer and don't stress over it



I think this can be applied to a whole bunch of first world problems, I’m going to keep this for my own personal use


----------



## jmasgat

GuinnessRunner said:


> Ok gang, looking for a little pep talk (text?) this morning as I seemed to have developed an issue with my adductors at the end of training.  I bailed on my 16 miler last weekend after 3 in hopes of getting it under control, but after an easy 8 that went ok at the start of the week, issue came roaring back during Thursday's 8 miler.  I had 18 miles scheduled this morning as my last long run, but since I could still feel a bit of tightness just walking around, I have decided that anything possibly gained by the run would be outweighed by the risk of aggravating the issue further.
> 
> Since I did MCM in late October and promised myself that I would not worry about time for any of the Dopey races, I think I can still do this, but admit my confidence is lagging pretty bad at this point having missed my last 2 long runs.  I had to bail on last year's Dopey attempt because of injury and really don't want to have that happen again.



So first,you are smart.  You have assessed your body and adjusted training accordingly to give your body rest.  Second, you are sufficiently trained at this point to complete the events, so consider your rest "extra taper".  I wouldn't mess around with trying to correct anything re: adductors other than ice and gentle stretching.

I understand your anxiety. I have gone into races before with nagging injuries.  Sometimes it goes great and sometimes not, but, of course, worrying about it has no effect. It's hard not to, I admit.  Sending good vibess your way.



lhermiston said:


> Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*)



I like it!

SAFD:  I'm not a big character person, but we'll just take it as it comes.  I would stop for Moana/Maui and anything Coco just to send pics to my daughter.

Ran 9 cold, wet miles today. Yuck. It's the only weather that I just hate to run in, but it beat the TM.  I really hope it's dry at WDW.


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I’m planning on NO character stops this time... but if the Adventurers Club is out, all bets are off. KUNGALOOSH!

About weather... it’s been all over the place here in FL lately. Forecast was for bad storms last weekend, but we barely got rain where I live (100 miles west of WDW). Last week was forecasting temps in the low-70s for this weekend - it’s 80. A cold front is supposed to come through tomorrow, dropping temps for two days, and then back to near 80. Seriously, plan for anything between 20 and 85. And pack and use SUNSCREEN! I swear, the sun seems stronger every winter. I use SPF 50, reapply with 70 every two hours, and still get more tan than I’d like during a 5-hour run. I’d be burnt to a crisp without the sunscreen.


----------



## SheHulk

GuinnessRunner said:


> Ok gang, looking for a little pep talk (text?) this morning as I seemed to have developed an issue with my adductors at the end of training.  I bailed on my 16 miler last weekend after 3 in hopes of getting it under control, but after an easy 8 that went ok at the start of the week, issue came roaring back during Thursday's 8 miler.  I had 18 miles scheduled this morning as my last long run, but since I could still feel a bit of tightness just walking around, I have decided that anything possibly gained by the run would be outweighed by the risk of aggravating the issue further.
> 
> Since I did MCM in late October and promised myself that I would not worry about time for any of the Dopey races, I think I can still do this, but admit my confidence is lagging pretty bad at this point having missed my last 2 long runs.  I had to bail on last year's Dopey attempt because of injury and really don't want to have that happen again.


I’m no expert on injuries or what you can & cant do in an injury, but just wanted to say I’ll bet you can still finish! I’m being a big diaper baby about my ankle issues right now but we both can do it! There’s my pep talk for both of us.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*)


----------



## lahobbs4

SAFD:

I will always stop for Donald (any variety). I won't stop during the full, but would stop during the others for Moana, Flynn Ryder and/or Rapunzel, Jafar, Quasimodo, and the Three Caballeros. 

Faves from the past have been: The gang from "Up", Mike and Sully, and Vacation Genie.


----------



## C.beara

SAFD: this is my current debate of whether I’ll stop or not. Probably only if it’s Moana/Maui but I’ve seen a lot of responses that say they’ve met Vacation Genie which sounds absolutely awesome! 
but if I’m running well or lines are long I probably won’t stop and maybe just do some pictures after the finish line - the Fab 5 still meet there right?


----------



## MissLiss279

SAFD:
Darkwing Duck - I do have a picture with him now, but this is one that I will always stop for. Also, if Kit Cloudkicker and Becky were out with Baloo, I would have to stop for that also. Same goes for Monterrey Jack and Gadget!!


----------



## croach

Ok character text groups - we've done this for for multiple race weekends now so some of you will be familiar with it. Basically for the half and the full I'll text out where the characters are on the course as I get to them. You can then plan which ones you want to try to stop for. I start out of A so I'm able to get out ahead a bit and hopefully get the information to you in a useful time frame.  The one hitch for me is AT&T has a weird text group limitation and it affects how many can be in the group. But I guess if this something you're interested in, shoot me a PM and we'll see how many we have this year. Please let me know the following:

Name
Phone Number
Type of phone
Do you mind being a group that texts/chats a lot all race weekend or if you prefer a "just give me the characters" group.


----------



## Sleepy425

My last long run had to be cut a couple of miles short because the bottom of my feet were burning. I’ve spent over $100 trying new socks and the same thing happens every run. Usually it doesn’t get bad until mile 7, but this one it started at mile 3 and I gave up at mile 6. I’m giving them a few days of rest, and have bought inserts and Body Glide for Feet in the meantime. So I’m hoping that the combo of these will help me out. I’m getting nervous because I’ve decided to do the 10k (I was considering just doing the half). I don’t want to ruin my feet before the half, but I also don’t want to miss out on the 10k

Race- 10k
Name- Lindsey
Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
Clothing/Costume- unknown
Corral- ??
Pre-Race meet up- yes 
Early/Late Arrival- Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
Expected Pace- 12mm with character stops factored in

Race- Half
Name- Lindsey
Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
Clothing/Costume- Wilderness Explorer
Corral- D
Pre-Race meet up- yes 
Early/Late Arrival- Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
Expected Pace- 12:30 with character stops factored in


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD: Haven’t thought about it too much yet.  Maui would be awesome. Wall-E and Eve I’d have to stop for. Pluto’s my dog and Belle is my princess so they’re on my list. I’ve never seen Gaston so that would be a good one. Basically any with a short line will work too! 

Group text sounds awesome!
@croach


----------



## StarGirl11

Sleepy425 said:


> My last long run had to be cut a couple of miles short because the bottom of my feet were burning. I’ve spent over $100 trying new socks and the same thing happens every run. Usually it doesn’t get bad until mile 7, but this one it started at mile 3 and I gave up at mile 6. I’m giving them a few days of rest, and have bought inserts and Body Glide for Feet in the meantime. So I’m hoping that the combo of these will help me out. I’m getting nervous because I’ve decided to do the 10k (I was considering just doing the half). I don’t want to ruin my feet before the half, but I also don’t want to miss out on the 10k
> 
> Race- 10k
> Name- Lindsey
> Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
> Clothing/Costume- unknown
> Corral- ??
> Pre-Race meet up- yes
> Early/Late Arrival- Early
> Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
> Expected Pace- 12mm with character stops factored in
> 
> Race- Half
> Name- Lindsey
> Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
> Clothing/Costume- Wilderness Explorer
> Corral- D
> Pre-Race meet up- yes
> Early/Late Arrival- Early
> Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
> Expected Pace- 12:30 with character stops factored in



Question I may have missed you talking about this before. But this did start when you changed shoes possibly? 2018 Dopey was hell for me because I used a pair that were safe that actually weren’t. Turns out I can’t run in true neutrals. I’m asking because burning feet, pain in the bottom of my arch, and heat radiating from it was how it presented. I never used the pairs again and the issue went away.


----------



## Sleepy425

StarGirl11 said:


> Question I may have missed you talking about this before. But this did start when you changed shoes possibly? 2018 Dopey was hell for me because I used a pair that were safe that actually weren’t. Turns out I can’t run in true neutrals. I’m asking because burning feet, pain in the bottom of my arch, and heat radiating from it was how it presented. I never used the pairs again and the issue went away.


I’ve been training in this pair since June. But only made it up to longer distances in the last couple months (10k was my longest in my old shoes). So maybe it’s the shoes? I just bought a new pair to see if they would help and the horrible run was my first time using them. So maybe they just aren’t a good fit for me. 
I still have a really old pair of shoes that I love. I am considering using them from now til race day. The ones I bought in June are the new model of these shoes and they never felt right for me.


----------



## cesj90

Ugh that stinks, have you tried Balega Silver Antimicrobial No-Show Compression-Fit Running Socks for Men and Women? They are on Amazon and they are amazing. Everything else will hurt for me after a long run, but not my feet.



Sleepy425 said:


> My last long run had to be cut a couple of miles short because the bottom of my feet were burning. I’ve spent over $100 trying new socks and the same thing happens every run. Usually it doesn’t get bad until mile 7, but this one it started at mile 3 and I gave up at mile 6. I’m giving them a few days of rest, and have bought inserts and Body Glide for Feet in the meantime. So I’m hoping that the combo of these will help me out. I’m getting nervous because I’ve decided to do the 10k (I was considering just doing the half). I don’t want to ruin my feet before the half, but I also don’t want to miss out on the 10k
> 
> Race- 10k
> Name- Lindsey
> Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
> Clothing/Costume- unknown
> Corral- ??
> Pre-Race meet up- yes
> Early/Late Arrival- Early
> Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
> Expected Pace- 12mm with character stops factored in
> 
> Race- Half
> Name- Lindsey
> Dis’er Name- Sleepy425
> Clothing/Costume- Wilderness Explorer
> Corral- D
> Pre-Race meet up- yes
> Early/Late Arrival- Early
> Front, Middle or Back of Corral- Middle
> Expected Pace- 12:30 with character stops factored in


----------



## baxter24

SAFD: Darkwing Duck is one I still haven't been able to get or Mike and Sully. They have been out before but always had long lines and I've never wanted to wait that long so early in the race. 

Looks like I'll now be joining the herd headed towards Hollywood Studios after the 5K. With them changing the time to 7am, my friend and I decided we had a better shot of getting on the ride that day instead of waiting on me to finish the 10k.

Apologies for just now getting to this @DopeyBadger 

Race - 5k
Name - Lauren
Dis'er name - Baxter 24
Clothing/ Costume - Sully
Corral - ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Front - running with my friend and we want to get to HS
Expected pace - 12:30/mi

Race - 10k
Name - Lauren
Dis'er name -Baxter24
Clothing/ Costume -No costume
Corral - ??
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Front or Middle depending on when I make my way over
Expected pace - 9:30-10:30

Race - Half
Name -Lauren
Dis'er name - Baxter24
Clothing/ Costume - Minnie Mouse
Corral - F (moving back to run with friend)
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Front - friend wants as much distance between her and the balloon ladies
Expected pace - 13:00-14:00

Race - Full
Name - Lauren
Dis'er name -Baxter24
Clothing/ Costume - No costume
Corral - D
Pre-race Meetup? - Yes
Early/ Late arriver - Early
Front, Middle or Back of Corral - Front 
Expected pace - 10:00-10:30 running but with stopping for characters


----------



## Sleepy425

cesj90 said:


> Ugh that stinks, have you tried Balega Silver Antimicrobial No-Show Compression-Fit Running Socks for Men and Women? They are on Amazon and they are amazing. Everything else will hurt for me after a long run, but not my feet.


I have three different Balega pairs of socks. Are those the ones with lines underneath? If so I do have them.


----------



## momandmousefan

SAFD:  I would stop in a heartbeat for Roger Rabbit, but I doubt he'd be out. (Though @lhermiston the villians to O Fortuna sounds so cool!!)

@DopeyBadger you are som AWESOME!! Those time charts are wonderful! Thank you so much.


----------



## momandmousefan

Question:  Looking like I'll finish in the range of 8:20-8:30 for the half.  Debating whether to futz around at the finish for a bit and head to the Epcot entrance for park opening to take a leisurely stroll back to the hotel  to change (we're at Boardwalk) and try to grab a champagne reward on the way back to the hotel before coming back to the park again. Or should I hop on the bus back to the resort to grab a shower and then just head back to the park later?

Which would you do if your finish timing was that close but still before park opening? I Should add my husband will have already finished his race by a good half hour and will already be waiting for me at the finish line too.

(Note: I'll probably be tired, but I'm not the type who is so beat I can't walk around)


----------



## pluto377

pinkxray said:


> The worst part though would be that my 5 and 2 year kids would be awake when I leave. They don’t know I’m going to Disney without them.



I don't tell my kids I'm going to Disney specifically.  I just say Florida to run some races.  Last year they didn't ask any questions, not even when they saw my medals with Disney characters on them!



momandmousefan said:


> Which would you do if your finish timing was that close but still before park opening? I Should add my husband will have already finished his race by a good half hour and will already be waiting for me at the finish line too.
> 
> (Note: I'll probably be tired, but I'm not the type who is so beat I can't walk around)



For me, personally, I'd feel gross going through the park after a race.  I like to shower and relax and go back to the parks fresh.  But it's all personal preference really.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I finally said screw it and booked a tour for Thursday. I figure I’ll know pretty quick 5k morning whether or not I’ll be able to ride. And at the rate they’ve been usually going through the BGs there’s a decent chance of being able to do both. If not well I’ll be in CA in February at least



Sleepy425 said:


> I’ve been training in this pair since June. But only made it up to longer distances in the last couple months (10k was my longest in my old shoes). So maybe it’s the shoes? I just bought a new pair to see if they would help and the horrible run was my first time using them. So maybe they just aren’t a good fit for me.
> I still have a really old pair of shoes that I love. I am considering using them from now til race day. The ones I bought in June are the new model of these shoes and they never felt right for me.



The only other thing I can think of is are they similar style of shoes? Dopey problems got triggered in a New Balance pair but it was an AdidasZero pair several months later I figured out what had gone wrong at Dopey with. Look at how much cushioning your getting you might need to check that.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

SheHulk said:


> I’m no expert on injuries or what you can & cant do in an injury, but just wanted to say I’ll bet you can still finish! I’m being a big diaper baby about my ankle issues right now but we both can do it! There’s my pep talk for both of us.



Right back at ya!  Just a day feeling sorry for myself.  #1 Goal has always been to have fun and I can absolutely still achieve that if I keep my head out of my own behind!


----------



## Sleepy425

StarGirl11 said:


> The only other thing I can think of is are they similar style of shoes? Dopey problems got triggered in a New Balance pair but it was an AdidasZero pair several months later I figured out what had gone wrong at Dopey with. Look at how much cushioning your getting you might need to check that.


This is a different style - I was using a Saucony Guide, this is a New Balance (not sure which model).  I tried getting inserts to cushion me more, but bought ones that just cushion around the ball.  I was just at the gym and left frustrated after 13 minutes on the elliptical.  I'm going to check out more inserts on my lunch break tomorrow, and may see if my podiatrist can get me in.  So much for a cheap sport - this running thing is getting expensive.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MommaoffherRocker said:


> For the Full, Me and Mike will be cheering from the path on the side of BWV. Find us for a special fuel stop, I’ll try to post a picture of our sign before the race.



What time do you think you'll start cheering?  The first DIS runners come through around 7:40am, but the majority don't start coming through until 8:30am.



momandmousefan said:


> Question:  Looking like I'll finish in the range of 8:20-8:30 for the half.  Debating whether to futz around at the finish for a bit and head to the Epcot entrance for park opening to take a leisurely stroll back to the hotel  to change (we're at Boardwalk) and try to grab a champagne reward on the way back to the hotel before coming back to the park again. Or should I hop on the bus back to the resort to grab a shower and then just head back to the park later?
> 
> Which would you do if your finish timing was that close but still before park opening? I Should add my husband will have already finished his race by a good half hour and will already be waiting for me at the finish line too.
> 
> (Note: I'll probably be tired, but I'm not the type who is so beat I can't walk around)



If you finish at 8:20-8:30am, then it'll probably take some time to even walk to the EPCOT entrance anyways.  By the time you got there you may even get in with the "pre" crowd.


----------



## aalvis

croach said:


> Ok character text groups - we've done this for for multiple race weekends now so some of you will be familiar with it. Basically for the half and the full I'll text out where the characters are on the course as I get to them. You can then plan which ones you want to try to stop for. I start out of A so I'm able to get out ahead a bit and hopefully get the information to you in a useful time frame.  The one hitch for me is AT&T has a weird text group limitation and it affects how many can be in the group. But I guess if this something you're interested in, shoot me a PM and we'll see how many we have this year. Please let me know the following:
> 
> Name
> Phone Number
> Type of phone
> Do you mind being a group that texts/chats a lot all race weekend or if you prefer a "just give me the characters" group.


Is there a just give me the characters for a single race?  I am only running the marathon, so I don't need to know characters for the other races.


----------



## huskies90

We’ve started this, might as well keep it going:

12/29/19 AccuWeather:

Wed 1/8 - 69°/53° Sunny
Thu 1/9 - 74°/58° Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 77°/59° Sun then clouds
Sat 1/11 - 78°/61° Cloudy
Sun 1/12 - 78°/61° Cloudy

12/29/19 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 66°/56° Mostly sunny
Thu 1/9 - 70°/61° Partly cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 75°/63° Mostly cloudy
Sat 1/11 - 78°/64° Partly cloudy
Sun 1/12 - 77°/64° Partly cloudy



huskies90 said:


> 12/28/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 74°/56° Partly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/56° Times of sun and clouds
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/56° Times of sun and clouds
> Sat 1/11 - 76°/52° Partly sunny
> Sun 1/12 - 70°/50° Cloudy
> 
> 12/28/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 71°/58° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/60° AM showers
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/61° AM showers
> Sat 1/11 - 74°/60° AM showers


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

DopeyBadger said:


> What time do you think you'll start cheering? The first DIS runners come through around 7:40am, but the majority don't start coming through until 8:30am.


I’d say from 7:30 -10 on and off and then the whole time from 10-12


----------



## sullymom

Haven't been on in awhile. Finally caught up. 
Sorry for the late info @DopeyBadger :

*RACE - 5K*
NAME - Alex
DIS'er Name - sullymom
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front/Middle
Expected Pace: 13:30 min/mile

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Alex
DIS'er Name - sullymom
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front/Middle
Expected Pace: 13:30 min/mile

*RACE - Half Marathon*
NAME - Alex
DIS'er Name - sullymom
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front/Middle
Expected Pace: 13:30 min/mile

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Alex
DIS'er Name - sullymom
Costume/Clothing - TBD
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front/Middle
Expected Pace: 12:30 min/mile

Getting very excited for Dopey. Can't wait to run, meet new people and definitely DATW.


----------



## JulieODC

pinkxray said:


> I am also keeping a close eye on the weather. However I am more worried about  how CTs weather looks. Right now they are saying rain/snow starting Friday when we leave. If it is still looking like a chance of snow at this time next week I might switch to the late Thursday night flight. That means paying another night at a hotel and extra day of car rental. The worst part though would be that my 5 and 2 year kids would be awake when I leave. They don’t know I’m going to Disney without them.



I’m worried about New England weather too - trying not to pay too close attention yet, but I’ve been worried about it since I booked flights months ago!

since I’m doing a Mary poppins themed outfit, I’m hoping for anything Mary poppins related! Last year I was excited for Remy - but my photopass photo never came through! Otherwise - I’ll just see what comes along!


----------



## Sleepy425

JulieODC said:


> I’m worried about New England weather too - trying not to pay too close attention yet, but I’ve been worried about it since I booked


I normally avoid flying in winter because I don’t want to stress about flights from CT. I was already nervous enough about flying Frontier - so much so that I booked a backup flight on Southwest with points so I can cancel and get them all back if Frontier actually takes off. I’m flying out Wednesday the 8th - I really hope we all avoid bad weather!


----------



## JulieODC

Sleepy425 said:


> I normally avoid flying in winter because I don’t want to stress about flights from CT. I was already nervous enough about flying Frontier - so much so that I booked a backup flight on Southwest with points so I can cancel and get them all back if Frontier actually takes off. I’m flying out Wednesday the 8th - I really hope we all avoid bad weather!



We are on Frontier too - only one flight a day from PVD. Definitely a risk! But fingers are crossed!


----------



## flav

SAFD: I plan to stop at most characters. I would really like Mickey and his pal in their coach/sports costumes. Pluto and Chip’n’Dale would please my DD at the 5k. Maleficient would be a nice bonus for me although I am not dressed as her for any of the races this time. Surprise me nicely runDisney!


----------



## huskies90

Sleepy425 said:


> I normally avoid flying in winter because I don’t want to stress about flights from CT. I was already nervous enough about flying Frontier - so much so that I booked a backup flight on Southwest with points so I can cancel and get them all back if Frontier actually takes off. I’m flying out Wednesday the 8th - I really hope we all avoid bad weather!


After our flight from Hartford and flights from all nearby airports were canceled in 2018 and we had to scramble, rent a car and nearly drive all the way to FL in a snowstorm (we drove to DC and we were able to get out from there the next day), we now try to book back up flights for marathon weekend. It is pretty easy to book/cancel on Southwest using points. Last year we had no weather issues and I promptly canceled my backup flights as soon as we landed.  This year our flight is on Monday night with a backup on Tuesday.


----------



## aalvis

huskies90 said:


> We’ve started this, might as well keep it going:
> 
> 12/29/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/53° Sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/58° Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 77°/59° Sun then clouds
> Sat 1/11 - 78°/61° Cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 78°/61° Cloudy
> 
> 12/29/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 66°/56° Mostly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/61° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/63° Mostly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 78°/64° Partly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 77°/64° Partly cloudy


Does anyone know what the temperatures were for the star wars half? I am trying to compare that to the predictions for the marathon. I don't like the heat, and I'm starting to getting worried. Star wars was hot enough that I will never go to Florida in April again.


----------



## drummerwife

aalvis said:


> Does anyone know what the temperatures were for the star wars half? I am trying to compare that to the predictions for the marathon. I don't like the heat, and I'm starting to getting worried. Star wars was hot enough that I will never go to Florida in April again.


According to Weather Underground the temperature at the start was 69 F with 96% humidity and 76 F with 82% humidity near the finish.


----------



## aalvis

drummerwife said:


> According to Weather Underground the temperature at the start was 69 F with 96% humidity and 76 F with 82% humidity near the finish.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
I don’t usually stop much for pictures.  I really enjoy taking in the ambiance of photo stop spots but I tend to keep going.  But I would stop for the Country Bears and Baloo, my favorites.


----------



## croach

aalvis said:


> Is there a just give me the characters for a single race?  I am only running the marathon, so I don't need to know characters for the other races.



Sure I can try to remember to add you the night before marathon if you want to send me your information.


----------



## cesj90

For me, it's more about the humidity than the temperature. The Princess Half was 70 degrees but it was 96% humidity and just so wet and miserable. However, we're all from Florida so we might be biased   I'm just hoping for lower humidity even if if it's a warmer temperature for Marathon weekend.



drummerwife said:


> According to Weather Underground the temperature at the start was 69 F with 96% humidity and 76 F with 82% humidity near the finish.


----------



## StarGirl11

9 miler was interesting. Right leg decided it wanted to completely take its own vacation from about 2-3 miles in. Fun times all around. It wasn't pretty. I had to slow in the last two but I got it done. 

Only to almost immediately have to make the point to my trainer that if there is a 'fix' for my chronic issues I'll be genuinely shocked since if my test results come back anywhere close to what I'm expecting that means this is genetic. After he made a comment about wishing I was doing Dopey issue free. Yeah no that ain't happening. You can't fix a genetic disorder.  This has been going on since I first started running, it just started getting noticeably worse in the last year. And I finally hit my 'I'm fed up with no answer' point last February. So he better just saddle up and get used to me having good and bad days.

At least I won some points back probably by making the decision to pull myself from the DC trip. Decided it was too much travel after being sick. And I think what put me over the edge that the thing I was looking forward to maybe most wasn't even the con. It was finally putting a face formally to a friend I've made over the past seven-eight months whose a wheelchair athlete and feels like she's been by my side as much as some of my non-virtual friends through this whole affair. And yeah with any luck that will happen in Boston.  

On the topic of weather that forecast for the marathon _better not hold._


----------



## jockey

Do the jackets etc sell out at the expo I read somewhere the small dopey sizes go within 20 mins. If so what Time should I get to the expo


----------



## FFigawi

MommaoffherRocker said:


> I’d say from 7:30 -10 on and off and then the whole time from 10-12



Attention C Section! We need to add @MommaoffherRocker and her drink stop to our planned goofiness. @DopeyBadger any chance you can add a calculation to your spreadsheet o' fun for leaving C corral in the last wave, running a 14 min/mile with stops, and let us know how much faster or slower we need to be to meet up with her?


----------



## FFigawi

jockey said:


> Do the jackets etc sell out at the expo I read somewhere the small dopey sizes go within 20 mins. If so what Time should I get to the expo



If there's something you absolutely must have, you need to be there right when it opens.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Attention C Section! We need to add @MommaoffherRocker and her drink stop to our planned goofiness. @DopeyBadger any chance you can add a calculation to your spreadsheet o' fun for leaving C corral in the last wave, running a 14 min/mile with stops, and let us know how much faster or slower we need to be to meet up with her?



On it!  The Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*) is estimated to hit the @MommaoffherRocker character stop at 11:11am based on a 15 min/mile and 24.2 miles to Boardwalk.  I'll add it to the spreadsheet as well.


----------



## jockey

Thx!!


----------



## PrincessV

aalvis said:


> Does anyone know what the temperatures were for the star wars half? I am trying to compare that to the predictions for the marathon. I don't like the heat, and I'm starting to getting worried. Star wars was hot enough that I will never go to Florida in April again.


Here's the big thing to remember when comparing FL weather in April to January: in April, we hit the daily high much earlier in the day, and it stays that high for a longer period of time. In January, we don't usually hit the daily high until around 2pm, and it lasts an hour or two, at most. As a FL runner, I always look at the hourly forecast before dressing for a morning run in winter: that's far more valuable than the forecast high for the day.


----------



## aalvis

PrincessV said:


> Here's the big thing to remember when comparing FL weather in April to January: in April, we hit the daily high much earlier in the day, and it stays that high for a longer period of time. In January, we don't usually hit the daily high until around 2pm, and it lasts an hour or two, at most. As a FL runner, I always look at the hourly forecast before dressing for a morning run in winter: that's far more valuable than the forecast high for the day.


Good to know!  Thank you!


----------



## cburnett11

Hopefully I'm not breaking any rules.  Just wanted to post these transportation questions in here because I haven't gotten any responses elsewhere and this thread is pretty active.  Unfortunately we have something else we have to be at so I have to miss this year's marathon weekend.  Anyways this isn't really specific to any particular race weekend, but is something I figured someone had experience with in this group...

Has anyone ever taken an Uber from MCO straight to the Expo? My wife is going with a friend Princess Weekend and they are doing the 10K (Saturday) and Half (Sunday). They land at 5:10p on Thursday and the expo closes at 8pm. Rather than take DME to PoR and then catch another bus to the Expo, they thought it would be a safer bet to go straight to expo. The reason for trying to cram expo in Thursday is so that they can go to MK on Friday instead of Saturday... it just would work out better. So questions for anyone in the know...

Is luggage permitted at the expo?
Have you ever done this or seen others with luggage at the expo?
Can you even take luggage bus from expo to the hotel (holding in lap if necessary) or would they need to do another Uber to hotel? Not an issue, just checking in advance.
Is anyone willing to admit they've let just their luggage go via MDE (is this a sensitive topic?) while taking their own transportation from MCO?
Looking for any input that might help these 2 out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## huskies90

Starting to see a bit of a cooling trend starting this upcoming weekend and the days leading up to the races but Thurs-Sun for now have remained consistent. The cooling trend might be something to watch this week to see if it starts to spill into race weekend.

AccuWeather 12/30/19

Wed 1/8 - 68°/52° Sunny
Thu 1/9 - 72°/58° Plenty of sunshine
Fri 1/10 - 78°/60° Cloudy
Sat 1/11 - 79°/62° Mostly cloudy
Sun 1/12 - 79° / 61° Mostly cloudy

12/30/19 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 62°/55° Partly cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 72°/61° Partly cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 76°/64° Partly cloudy
Sat 1/11 - 77°/64° Partly cloudy
Sun 1/12 - 78°/64° Partly cloudy



huskies90 said:


> 12/29/19 AccuWeather:
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/53° Sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/58° Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 77°/59° Sun then clouds
> Sat 1/11 - 78°/61° Cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 78°/61° Cloudy
> 
> 12/29/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 66°/56° Mostly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/61° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 75°/63° Mostly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 78°/64° Partly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 77°/64° Partly cloudy


----------



## croach

cburnett11 said:


> Hopefully I'm not breaking any rules.  Just wanted to post these transportation questions in here because I haven't gotten any responses elsewhere and this thread is pretty active.  Unfortunately we have something else we have to be at so I have to miss this year's marathon weekend.  Anyways this isn't really specific to any particular race weekend, but is something I figured someone had experience with in this group...
> 
> Has anyone ever taken an Uber from MCO straight to the Expo? My wife is going with a friend Princess Weekend and they are doing the 10K (Saturday) and Half (Sunday). They land at 5:10p on Thursday and the expo closes at 8pm. Rather than take DME to PoR and then catch another bus to the Expo, they thought it would be a safer bet to go straight to expo. The reason for trying to cram expo in Thursday is so that they can go to MK on Friday instead of Saturday... it just would work out better. So questions for anyone in the know...
> 
> Is luggage permitted at the expo?
> Have you ever done this or seen others with luggage at the expo?
> Can you even take luggage bus from expo to the hotel (holding in lap if necessary) or would they need to do another Uber to hotel? Not an issue, just checking in advance.
> Is anyone willing to admit they've let just their luggage go via MDE (is this a sensitive topic?) while taking their own transportation from MCO?
> Looking for any input that might help these 2 out. Thanks in advance.



I've done the fourth option and had no issues. Uber to the expo and luggage went via MDE and showed up in my room. Of course the disclaimer is that this could obviously change at any time.

I have seen people store stuff such as a stroller under the expo buses so I don't think that part would be an issue if they go that route.


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

FFigawi said:


> Attention C Section! We need to add @MommaoffherRocker and her drink stop to our planned goofiness. @DopeyBadger any chance you can add a calculation to your spreadsheet o' fun for leaving C corral in the last wave, running a 14 min/mile with stops, and let us know how much faster or slower we need to be to meet up with her?


If you want I can track you guys to make sure I’m out there and keeping an eye out


----------



## Princess KP

MommaoffherRocker said:


> If you want I can track you guys to make sure I’m out there and keeping an eye out


Please save me an orange Jell-O shot. 
And you can track me. Hope I'll be able to keep up with The Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*) !


----------



## Basil Fox

Also late, hope it can still be included @DopeyBadger

RACE - 5K
NAME - Baz
DIS'er Name - Basil Fox
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - No
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Back
Expected Pace: 15:30 min/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Baz
DIS'er Name - Basil Fox
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - TBA
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Late
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 15:30 min/mile

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Baz
DIS'er Name - Basil Fox
Costume/Clothing -  No Costume
Corral - F
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 12:30 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Baz
DIS'er Name - Basil Fox
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - H
Pre Race Meet Up - Maybe
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 12:30 min/mile


----------



## ZellyB

cburnett11 said:


> Hopefully I'm not breaking any rules.  Just wanted to post these transportation questions in here because I haven't gotten any responses elsewhere and this thread is pretty active.  Unfortunately we have something else we have to be at so I have to miss this year's marathon weekend.  Anyways this isn't really specific to any particular race weekend, but is something I figured someone had experience with in this group...
> 
> Has anyone ever taken an Uber from MCO straight to the Expo? My wife is going with a friend Princess Weekend and they are doing the 10K (Saturday) and Half (Sunday). They land at 5:10p on Thursday and the expo closes at 8pm. Rather than take DME to PoR and then catch another bus to the Expo, they thought it would be a safer bet to go straight to expo. The reason for trying to cram expo in Thursday is so that they can go to MK on Friday instead of Saturday... it just would work out better. So questions for anyone in the know...
> 
> Is luggage permitted at the expo?
> Have you ever done this or seen others with luggage at the expo?
> Can you even take luggage bus from expo to the hotel (holding in lap if necessary) or would they need to do another Uber to hotel? Not an issue, just checking in advance.
> Is anyone willing to admit they've let just their luggage go via MDE (is this a sensitive topic?) while taking their own transportation from MCO?
> Looking for any input that might help these 2 out. Thanks in advance.





croach said:


> I've done the fourth option and had no issues. Uber to the expo and luggage went via MDE and showed up in my room. Of course the disclaimer is that this could obviously change at any time.
> 
> I have seen people store stuff such as a stroller under the expo buses so I don't think that part would be an issue if they go that route.



While I've never done number 4 I would in a heartbeat if I needed to.  While I think "officially" Disney says you aren't supposed to do this, there is no way they cross check luggage to riders and it's different people who handle the bags versus checking people into MDE.


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD: I plan to stop for many characters, but I'm hoping to see:

1) Stitch - because he's a favorite of my kids.
2) Maleficent's Dragon - because I'll be dressed as Maleficent for the full.
3) Bowler Hat Guy - because Meet the Robinson's is a family favorite of ours.
4) Goofy - because Goof Troop!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_30*

Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. If I get more runners info, I'll update it again. 

There are a few small tweaks.  Including the addition of the @MommaoffherRocker Marathon Character stop, and a picture of a blinking hat I'll be wearing for the pre-race marathon meet to make me easier to spot.  Currently we have:

5k - 37 runners (28 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 45 runners (36 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 55 runners (45 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 63 runners (53 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## lhermiston

Princess KP said:


> Please save me an orange Jell-O shot.
> And you can track me. Hope I'll be able to keep up with The Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*) !



The Goof Troop Roving Road Party(™) always sticks together!


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2019_12_30*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the current version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List! Please review your information for mistakes/errors. Also, please let me know if you have any follow-up questions. If I get more runners info, I'll update it again.
> 
> There are a few small tweaks.  Including the addition of the @MommaoffherRocker Marathon Character stop, and a picture of a blinking hat I'll be wearing for the pre-race marathon meet to make me easier to spot.  Currently we have:
> 
> 5k - 37 runners (28 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 45 runners (36 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 55 runners (45 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 63 runners (53 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!



I’ll put up a pic within the next week so you all know who to look for.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Okay, with LSU now locked in to play for the Nationl Championship on Monday, Jan 13 I'm super glad we moved our flights up a few hours so now we have time to land and make it to the Superdome for kickoff BUT I cannot find a male LSU running singlet (size small) to race in. Does anyone have any Etsy suggestions for someone who can make me something like this?


----------



## StarGirl11

LSUfan4444 said:


> Okay, with LSU now locked in to play for the Nationl Championship on Monday, Jan 13 I'm super glad we moved our flights up a few hours so now we have time to land and make it to the Superdome for kickoff BUT I cannot find a male LSU running singlet (size small) to race in. Does anyone have any Etsy suggestions for someone who can make me something like this?



Rawthreads does custom designs I believe? Not the only option and not sure how they would respond to an inquiry involving a sports team but there the first ones I could think of that have a tank/singlet


----------



## StarGirl11

I’ve been thinking about ROTR again after going through the file from DopeyBadger. And the more I think about it the more I’m thinking the only real viable option is to buck over the cash for a Lyft/Uber. Here’s why the free bus is probably not a good one. Even if you get on the first Boardwalk or whatever bus your probably looking at a good 5-10 minutes to get to the hotel. And from there it’s still a 10-15 minute walk to DHS. So 15-20 minute for free option. Uber/Lyft you have to walk over to the pickup area but that’s what maybe at most a 5 minute walk? And then a 10 minute car ride. It just seems like the Uber/Lyft option is much faster as long as you make sure to call for a ride as soon as you start walking to the pickup.


----------



## lhermiston

StarGirl11 said:


> I’ve been thinking about ROTR again after going through the file from DopeyBadger. And the more I think about it the more I’m thinking the only real viable option is to buck over the cash for a Lyft/Uber. Here’s why the free bus is probably not a good one. Even if you get on the first Boardwalk or whatever bus your probably looking at a good 5-10 minutes to get to the hotel. And from there it’s still a 10-15 minute walk to DHS. So 15-20 minute for free option. Uber/Lyft you have to walk over to the pickup area but that’s what maybe at most a 5 minute walk? And then a 10 minute car ride. It just seems like the Uber/Lyft option is much faster as long as you make sure to call for a ride as soon as you start walking to the pickup.



That’s my plan. I don’t like my chances of pulling it off, but like Han said, “Never tell me the odds.”


----------



## princessbride6205

RACE - Full
NAME -  Nicole
DIS'er name - princessbride6205
Costume/Clothing - Boo (Monsters Inc.) 
Corral - E
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Maybe
Early Bird or Late Arriver - Late
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Front
Expected Pace - 13:00 


Hoping to see Mike and Sully!


----------



## StarGirl11

lhermiston said:


> That’s my plan. I don’t like my chances of pulling it off, but like Han said, “Never tell me the odds.”



I think the biggest key here is getting to or through the tapstyles as close to opening as possible. I'm giving myself about an hour to do the 5k realistically since I'll probably stop at one or two stops in the beginning that will still have short lines before the calvary starts to come in. And I don't want to rush and exhaust myself on day 1. If I time it right that should get myself to the tapstyles by opening. The absolute latest I can finish the 5 and still be through the tapstyles before the park and the boarding groups open is probably somewhere around 6:40.

Its going to be a bit less crazy by the time we get there since it won't be the week between Christmas and New Years. But the non backup BGs have been going really quick. So if I want to do the ride and the tour I booked I need to be through those tapstyles.

At least I should be able to go through the no bag line. I'm leaving my walker at the hotel. I can't afford to lose 10 minutes to a lyft driver struggling to get it in their car (I tend to let them load otherwise I worry about damaging the car). So all I should have on me is my hiking stick and my running belt.

Which reminds me I really need to pick a caravener to tie my stick to my belt...


----------



## FFigawi

MommaoffherRocker said:


> If you want I can track you guys to make sure I’m out there and keeping an eye out



Great idea! Tracking one or two of us should work fine in case someone's info doesn't update correctly.



lhermiston said:


> That’s my plan. I don’t like my chances of pulling it off, but like Han said, “Never tell me the odds.”



I'm waiting for someone to time their 10k so they can zip over to DHS at rope drop, get their group, and make it back to the finish before the course closes.


----------



## cdlafl

Cranked out a solid 10 and 16 miler this weekend. Mileage is coming down and the body is recovering. Heading down next Tuesday morning...dinner at California Grill for the first time! Very excited for next week!


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> I'm waiting for someone to time their 10k so they can zip over to DHS at rope drop, get their group, and make it back to the finish before the course closes.



Don't tempt me with a good time.


----------



## UNCBear24

Late to the party @DopeyBadger .

RACE - Full
NAME - Dave
DIS'er name - UNCBear24
Costume/Clothing - No costume
Corral - B
Pre-Race Meet-up? - Possibly
Early Bird or Late Arriver - more Late than Early
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 10:00 - 10:30


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

SAFD: 

Ahhh this is the hardest part for my DD. She fears falling "behind" but did have an awesome experience at the princess half in 2017 where she waited for a pic with four princes together. She loves that one so I am hoping she will stop for a few. 

Rare characters or groupings of characters will most likely get her to stop. That with a reasonable line might make it ok for her. Truthfully she's more about trying to get a ride in during the full. That's something shes been talking about non-stop, lol.


----------



## Nightriders19

cdlafl said:


> Cranked out a solid 10 and 16 miler this weekend. Mileage is coming down and the body is recovering. Heading down next Tuesday morning...dinner at California Grill for the first time! Very excited for next week!



We're headed down on Tuesday as well.  Countdown's on!


----------



## StarGirl11

FFigawi said:


> I'm waiting for someone to time their 10k so they can zip over to DHS at rope drop, get their group, and make it back to the finish before the course closes.



....I actually pulled up the map and debated that for a moment after you brought this up. Decided it would take too long and I didn't want the stress of running a half hour plus round trip to DHS. I can keep a decent pace even during an episode but I can't go _that fast. _At least not without bypassing all the characters before that. And yeah no I maybe willing to skip a character or two for the 5k (after looking back through the time stamps I think I'll only have to skip one maybe two to make it to DHS with enough time to get a boarding group that's not a backup). But I'm not skipping most of the characters to do that for the 10k. I'll ride in February.

The only way I might change my mind is if the group I do a game with sometimes decides to make it absurd level number of points to make the long round trip. Though I haven't heard if its a go for this year either...


----------



## CDKG

After closely studying @DopeyBadger’s Marathon Weekend guide, specifically the  “Other Epcot Alcohol/Food Stands” column... I have a very important question! Does anyone know what time La Cantina de San Angel typically opens on marathon Sunday? 10 am or 11 am? With this year’s earlier start time, I anticipate running through World Showcase sometime in between.


----------



## StarGirl11

CDKG said:


> After closely studying @DopeyBadger’s Marathon Weekend guide, specifically the  “Other Epcot Alcohol/Food Stands” column... I have a very important question! Does anyone know what time La Cantina de San Angel typically opens on marathon Sunday? 10 am or 11 am? With this year’s earlier start time, I anticipate running through World Showcase sometime in between.



The website lists it as opening at 10 on race day.

Found this out because I was trying to find out when the boulangerie in the France pavilion opens and noticed, duh opening times are listed for the restaraunts/booth. So yeah if anyone is finishing between 9-10 and wants a drink. There's an option. They open before the rest of World Showcase. They're a bit tucked back but it isn't too long of a walk to get there.


----------



## DerTobi75

I am so many posts behind here :-(

Been here in Orlando since Saturday. Had two Runs already, one easy Run during Rain. Was ok! The second Run was a Temporun, man I failed so hard this morning. Getting used to the humidity and heat here. I have some easy Runs on my TP until Marathon Weekend.

We have visited Epcot & MK today and been there late, because of the EMHs. Hope to get into MK today, we have APs and an ADR. Maybe we are safe, but the Crowds seems to be massiv and we have to change the Hotel before heading to MK.


----------



## FFigawi

DerTobi75 said:


> I am so many posts behind here :-(
> 
> Been here in Orlando since Saturday. Had two Runs already, one easy Run during Rain. Was ok! The second Run was a Temporun, man I failed so hard this morning. Getting used to the humidity and heat here. I have some easy Runs on my TP until Marathon Weekend.
> 
> We have visited Epcot & MK today and been there late, because of the EMHs. Hope to get into MK today, we have APs and an ADR. Maybe we are safe, but *the Crowds seems to be massiv and we have to change the Hotel before heading to MK.*



This week is always one of the worst for crowds. It’s one reason I’m not sad our FL resident passes are blacked out this week.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Soon, the crowds will start to thin out...then, the tour groups arrive where 7 can feel like 70.


----------



## Oswald0827

StarGirl11 said:


> The website lists it as opening at 10 on race day.
> 
> Found this out because I was trying to find out when the boulangerie in the France pavilion opens and noticed, duh opening times are listed for the restaraunts/booth. So yeah if anyone is finishing between 9-10 and wants a drink. There's an option. They open before the rest of World Showcase. They're a bit tucked back but it isn't too long of a walk to get there.


This is great news - thank you!  I was hoping for a beer and pretzel in Germany - PROST!


----------



## AggieDizzer

@DopeyBadger May I also join the fun at the last minute?

This will be my first Dopey and I have really enjoyed following along with everyone's posts - it would be so cool to put names with faces. Sorry I am so late to fill out the form! I'm so excited about this thing and can't wait to see everyone's cool costumes and Disney spirit next week!!  

RACE - 5K
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - AggieDizzer
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Sure! 
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 7:00 min/mile

RACE - 10K
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - AggieDizzer
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Mos Def! 
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 7:00 min/mile

RACE - Half Marathon
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - AggieDizzer
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Yep
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 7:30 min/mile

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Chris
DIS'er Name - AggieDizzer
Costume/Clothing - No Costume
Corral - B
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes Please
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 7:50 min/mile


----------



## jeremy1002

So @DopeyBadger estimates the balloon ladies finishing the 10K at 7:59:12.  I don't know what my corral will be for the 10K (I'm C for full/half), but I like my chances of finishing in time even with a detour at approx. mile 4.5 to Hollywood Studios to pick up a Boarding Group.  Anyone else seriously considering this?


----------



## gtitan21

I'll play along

RACE - Half
NAME - Craig
DIS'er Name - Cubby
Costume/Clothing - Shorts & T-Shirt no matter the weather
Corral - F? No Clue
Pre Race Meet Up - If i'm not running behing... pun
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: Swept... lol. shooting for 14-15/mile


----------



## cdlafl

this may have been asked already, but is it worth getting an uber to the Expo Wednesday morning instead of taking the provided transportation? Looks like the buses don't start until 930. How early should one get to the Expo prior to opening?


----------



## rbradach

Updates to my previous Marathon info:

RACE - Marathon
NAME - Bob
DIS'er name - rbradach
Costume/Clothing - Black tank - Is there a fast pass for this.
Corral - C or D
Pre-Race Meet-up? - (Yes)
Early Bird or Late Arriver -  Early Bird
Front, Middle, or Back of corral - Middle
Expected Pace - 12:00 with pictures


----------



## goingthedistance

It is not just the finish line at 7:59 you have to beat, it is the sweep points along the boardwalk/beach club/Epcot re-entry loop.  So if we assume back on the course by the time the balloon ladies get to the Boardwalk Ferry terminal, ROTR people would have to be back on the course by 7:30  Call it 7:25 for a buffer just in case balloon ladies start earlier than 6:20.  Doable for faster runners because it is only a mile from DHS after 7am back to the course. Faster runners could be back on the course by 7:15 after getting a boarding group.  I'm not going to try this personally.


----------



## Oswald0827

*UPDATED (time/costume)*

*RACE - 10K*
NAME - Heather
DIS'er Name - Oswald0827
Costume/Clothing - Tinkerbell
Corral - C
Pre-Race Meet Up -  Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Middle
Expected Pace - 9-10 min/mile pace pending on photo stops

*RACE - Marathon*
NAME - Heather
DIS'er Name - Oswald0827
Costume/Clothing - Black tank with Castle/Marathon 2020 
Corral - D
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace - 12 min/mile with photo stops and possibly rides and an adult beverage


----------



## goingthedistance

cdlafl said:


> this may have been asked already, but is it worth getting an uber to the Expo Wednesday morning instead of taking the provided transportation? Looks like the buses don't start until 930. How early should one get to the Expo prior to opening?


Depends on your goals.  If all you want is your race bib pickup then no real reason to fight the early crowds.  If you want merchandise before it sells out (pins, jackets, etc.) then an uber is not bad strategy.


----------



## BigEeyore

SAFD:  I will stop for:
1) any unusual/rare characters (like the Fantasia ostrich last year!)
2) the main characters in special outfits (I would also put Elvis Stitch in this category) - I especially love it when they are in "international" costumes
3) Villians! 
4) Guardians of the Galaxy (or any other Marvel characters that Disney is "allowed" to have - don't understand that deal with Universal!!)
5) UP characters 
6) Remy - bucket list character I have never met!

Trying not to worry about the weather - we all know that it can and will change on a dime - but yikes that will be a warm marathon if that holds up! 

I am planning on the pre-race meet up but running the races with my non-DIS buddy so I won't be able to join the Goof Troop this year.


----------



## huskies90

12/31/19 AccuWeather 

Wed 1/8 - 71°/49° More clouds than sun
Thu 1/9 - 68°/53° Mostly sunny
Fri 1/10 - 73°/62° Some sun, a shower possible
Sat 1/11 - 79°/62° Times of clouds and sun
Sun 1/12 - 79°/61° Mostly cloudy

12/31/19 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 70°/53° Partly cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 66°/59° Partly cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 77°/65° Scattered Thunderstorms
Sat 1/11 - 77°/65° Scattered Thunderstorms
Sun 1/12 - 78°/66° Isolated Thunderstorms


huskies90 said:


> AccuWeather 12/30/19
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 68°/52° Sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 72°/58° Plenty of sunshine
> Fri 1/10 - 78°/60° Cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 79°/62° Mostly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 79° / 61° Mostly cloudy
> 
> 12/30/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 62°/55° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 72°/61° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 76°/64° Partly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 77°/64° Partly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 78°/64° Partly cloudy


----------



## StarGirl11

LSUfan4444 said:


> Soon, the crowds will start to thin out...then, the tour groups arrive where 7 can feel like 70.



Oh some of them are already there. I saw a group when I was in Epcot on the 15th. I about did a double take and then had to explain to my friend the entire thing about the tour groups.

Honestly they’ve never bothered me a giant amount. My best and worst experience was with the same group. Had a brief pleasant half mimed exchange in the line for Kilimanjaro Safaris. But then they weren’t listening to the CMs during the ride...which probably was contributed to by the fact I don’t think they really spoke English (again previous conversation was half mimed)



cdlafl said:


> this may have been asked already, but is it worth getting an uber to the Expo Wednesday morning instead of taking the provided transportation? Looks like the buses don't start until 930. How early should one get to the Expo prior to opening?



If you want to get in and get what you want quickly from the merchandise it’s best not to wait for the first bus. People do show up early to the expo. Heck I’m planning to call an Uber somewhere between 8:30-9:00.


----------



## jeremy1002

goingthedistance said:


> It is not just the finish line at 7:59 you have to beat, it is the sweep points along the boardwalk/beach club/Epcot re-entry loop.  So if we assume back on the course by the time the balloon ladies get to the Boardwalk Ferry terminal, ROTR people would have to be back on the course by 7:30  Call it 7:25 for a buffer just in case balloon ladies start earlier than 6:20.  Doable for faster runners because it is only a mile from DHS after 7am back to the course. Faster runners could be back on the course by 7:15 after getting a boarding group.  I'm not going to try this personally.


There is some added protection too:  You don't have to stay in HS once you tap in.  You can get your Boarding Group from anywhere.  I wonder if they will set up a barrier specifically to prevent this at the BW to HS exit course point, though.


----------



## disneygpa

Another newbie question.  From the Expo info it looks like you have to get your bib at one location and your shirt at another for the 5k.  First, am I looking at this correctly and second does it matter what order you go pick it up in?  Thanks!!


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> Another newbie question.  From the Expo info it looks like you have to get your bib at one location and your shirt at another for the 5k.  First, am I looking at this correctly and second does it matter what order you go pick it up in?  Thanks!!


Correct you must go for bib first because the bib has a tag on it for the shirt.


----------



## SheHulk

Sorry I took my time

RACE - Half/Full
NAME - Cindy
DIS'er Name - SheHulk
Costume/Clothing - Pixar's Inside Out Rainbow Unicorn/Mandalorian's Cara Dune
Corral - D
Pre Race Meet Up - Yes
Early/Late - Early
Front/Middle/Back - Front
Expected Pace: 13:00 min/mi +


----------



## gtitan21

So just out of curiosity and my own peace of mind... For the Half, F starts at 5:50 and the last person starts at 6:30. Does the last person represent the balloon ladies? and does it factor in a manor that if the Balloon Ladies average 16min, someone who starts 30 min ahead of them could average 18min. Or does each corral have their own set?


----------



## Baloo in MI

@gtitan21 The Balloon ladies will be at theback of the last corral and will hold that 16 minute pace from start to finish.  If you are in an earlier corral this will create more of a buffer and you could go slower than their pace and remain ahead (based on how far ahead of them you start of course).  Have a great race!


----------



## mr incredibleS1

lhermiston said:


> I figured that was the plan for the Goof Troop Roving Road Party(*™*)
> 
> 
> 
> I was pre-Med for a semester in college (true story), so I think I'm qualified to weigh in here: have a beer and don't stress over it, man. It's just a race and fortunately, it's a race at Disney so no matter what you're going to have a great time down there.
> 
> Adjust your expectations, do what your body allows you to do and have as much fun as humanely possible. Being hurt sucks, but you'll be surrounded by friends (family?) and people rooting for you. You've got this.


 
I was just going to do a 5 mile run on Saturday, and one mile in, I felt my hamstring knot up one mile in.  I have been taking it easy, went to the Chiropractor, rolling it and it is feeling better.  Since you were pre-med, can you prescribe me a beer as well?


----------



## gtitan21

Baloo in MI said:


> @gtitan21 The Balloon ladies will be at theback of the last corral and will hold that 16 minute pace from start to finish.  If you are in an earlier corral this will create more of a buffer and you could go slower than their pace and remain ahead (based on how far ahead of them you start of course).  Have a great race!



That's what i thought. Makes me that much more confident. Thank you. Hardest part now is going to be forcing myself to get up and move at 3am (2am central) on raceday.


----------



## disneygpa

I'm just full of questions... Thanks for answering them.  Spectator question.  I purchased CHear squad package for the wife.  Is there any realistic chance she can see me anywhere else on the course aside from MK and Epcot, only relying on Disney transportation?  

I was thinking AK, but my predicted pace puts me in there at 8:20 or so and I don't want to give up any gained timed on the balloon ladies just in case I need to start walking at some point.  Any suggestions?


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> I'm just full of questions... Thanks for answering them.  Spectator question.  I purchased CHear squad package for the wife.  Is there any realistic chance she can see me anywhere else on the course aside from MK and Epcot, only relying on Disney transportation?
> 
> I was thinking AK, but my predicted pace puts me in there at 8:20 or so and I don't want to give up any gained timed on the balloon ladies just in case I need to start walking at some point.  Any suggestions?


AK or DHS would be the two options. DHS you could then Skyliner from DHS to Epcot


----------



## princessbride6205

gtitan21 said:


> So just out of curiosity and my own peace of mind... For the Half, F starts at 5:50 and the last person starts at 6:30. Does the last person represent the balloon ladies? and does it factor in a manor that if the Balloon Ladies average 16min, someone who starts 30 min ahead of them could average 18min. Or does each corral have their own set?


This was the exact position my sister and I were in for the 2016 Marathon. She had a foot injury so we very slowly kept going, one foot in front of the other, and finished just under 7hr45min. The balloon ladies were maybe 5-10 minutes behind us.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

gtitan21 said:


> Does the last person represent the balloon ladies? and does it factor in a manor that if the Balloon Ladies average 16min, someone who starts 30 min ahead of them could average 18min. Or does each corral have their own set?


Your pace can be slower than the balloon ladies 16 minutes per mile so long as you are not swept.  For Dopey 2019, my 10K time was over 2 hours, but I was never even warned about being swept because I started in an earlier corral, and my pace when not stopped for characters was sufficient to never be in danger.  I finished the marathon in just under 7 hours and never once heard any warning that I could be swept including some of the lengthier photo ops I took such as Mickey and Minnie in vacation apparel. 

In my experience, if you are at risk of being swept, they will tell you.  You will know where the sweep point is and where you need to be in relation to it.  During the 2017 Dark Side 10K and Half, I was told exactly how many minutes ahead of the balloon ladies I was when I was in line for a photo.  They told me that if the balloon ladies came when I was still in line, I either needed to leave the line to keep up with them or stay in the line and be swept.  Between knowing that I had trained at around a 14:30 mile, I knew I could maintain pace with them if necessary.  In both instances, a quick mental calculation told me I should be fine so I remained in line and continued on my way.  I have had multiple runDisney races where my chip time was behind 16 minutes per mile, but because I stayed ahead of the balloon ladies, I was never in real danger of being swept.  During the 2017 Dark Side 10K, I saw the sweep occur around mile 3, but never heard any warning again so I was ahead of pace enough for my purposes.


----------



## StarGirl11

gtitan21 said:


> So just out of curiosity and my own peace of mind... For the Half, F starts at 5:50 and the last person starts at 6:30. Does the last person represent the balloon ladies? and does it factor in a manor that if the Balloon Ladies average 16min, someone who starts 30 min ahead of them could average 18min. Or does each corral have their own set?



Okay so a reminder to everyone here: there is a division of adaptive athletes who are *NOT *wheelchair atheletes. We start early to allow for extra time. I bring this up because it’s not uncommon for us to be logging in paces well above the 16 min requirement but ahead of the balloons (due to the early start). My entire point here is it’s 16 minutes from the last starter because they have to accommodate their adaptive atheletes who they give the early start to. If they tried to enforce the 16 minute mile for everyone they would have a group of very angry disabled runners on their hands.

Two it’s not the balloons that sweep it’s the bikes. You can fall behind the balloons and finish. But if you do so you need to be paying very, *very* close attention to what the bikes are doing if you do fall behind where there’s still a point they can drag the giant buses in (once the buses can no longer get on the course period your safe from a sweep for the half that is when you are physically into Epcot and not a moment before). If you hear the words ‘sag wagon’ being uttered and your behind the balloons pick up the pace *immediately *because that’s the other term for the parade bus. If they are mentioning it that means they are *about to sweep*. I made the final marathon cutoff in 2019 by probably a minute or so turning into Epcot. Partly because I was paying attention and overheard one of the bikes positioned near the last aid station utter the words and having been around runDisney enough I knew what that was the other name for.


----------



## disneygpa

rteetz said:


> AK or DHS would be the two options. DHS you could then Skyliner from DHS to Epcot



Thank Ryan, If I keep my current pace, I would be about 35 min from DHS to finish.  Would that be enough time for them to get from DHS to the finish line using the skyliner?  I haven't been to the parks since the skyliner opened.  I have no idea how long the lines or the ride is.


----------



## rteetz

disneygpa said:


> Thank Ryan, If I keep my current pace, I would be about 35 min from DHS to finish.  Would that be enough time for them to get from DHS to the finish line using the skyliner?  I haven't been to the parks since the skyliner opened.  I have no idea how long the lines or the ride is.


Yes as long as the Skyliner is operating as normal.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> Yes as long as the Skyliner is operating as normal.


Even with having to go through security, walk through Epcot, exit the park, and walk around to the finish line?


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> Even with having to go through security, walk through Epcot, exit the park, and walk around to the finish line?


Depends on how long one is going to take. DHS is what mile 23ish? Skyliner to Epcot is about 10-15 minutes from DHS. Security could hinder that a little bit I also wouldn’t expect lines to be that crazy.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

Great info! Thank you! Happy racing everyone!


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: The one and only Character I am going to stop for is Snow White


----------



## Sir Aaron

This is my first marathon (and I'm doing the Dopey too...). I'm going to be driving from home. It seems like we have to get here really early. How does everyone handle that?

I'm more worried about pre-race than I am during the races. I've run a few halfs (oddly I feel less in shape for this than any of my previous HMs). I don't care about the 5K or 10K which should be fairly easy runs if I just stick to 8:30 slow miles. But standing around for hours concerns me a bit before the marathon. Most of my races I literally walked to the front of the race and started, LOL.


----------



## MissLiss279

Sir Aaron said:


> This is my first marathon (and I'm doing the Dopey too...). I'm going to be driving from home. It seems like we have to get here really early. How does everyone handle that?
> 
> I'm more worried about pre-race than I am during the races. I've run a few halfs (oddly I feel less in shape for this than any of my previous HMs). I don't care about the 5K or 10K which should be fairly easy runs if I just stick to 8:30 slow miles. But standing around for hours concerns me a bit before the marathon. Most of my races I literally walked to the front of the race and started, LOL.


I usually sit down as much as possible before the race - while waiting for the corrals to open and then in the corral. I use the blanket I brought to keep warm to sit on. Standing makes my feet hurt faster than running for hours!


----------



## Sir Aaron

MissLiss279 said:


> I usually sit down as much as possible before the race - while waiting for the corrals to open and then in the corral. I use the blanket I brought to keep warm to sit on. Standing makes my feet hurt faster than running for hours!



So you bring a blanket and do what with it? Is it possible just to sit in the car? How long before the race do the corrals open?

The only time I did a Disney race was in Disneyland. I stayed at the DLH and walked out to my corral. Late. But I walked out.


----------



## MissLiss279

Sir Aaron said:


> So you bring a blanket and do what with it? Is it possible just to sit in the car? How long before the race do the corrals open?
> 
> The only time I did a Disney race was in Disneyland. I stayed at the DLH and walked out to my corral. Late. But I walked out.


I usually hang the blanket over the railing right before the start. It’s a cheap, $2.50 fleece blanket from Walmart, and Disney donates discarded clothing/blankets. One year it was really cold, and I ended up running with it until the first aid station! And then tossed it to the side there. 

@DopeyBadger - corrals open about 75 minutes before the race??

You can wait in your car for a while, but they will close the corrals at some point, and since you are probably in one of the first corrals, they will close first. Also, for the half and full, it is a 15-20 minute walk to the corrals.

For the 5k and 10k, they start walking the corrals up to the start line early, and once they do that, that corral is closed. For the marathon, the guide says to be at Epcot by 3:30. This year the course crosses the parking lot. I’m not sure if that time means you need to be in the staging area by that time or in the parking lot.


----------



## lhermiston

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I was just going to do a 5 mile run on Saturday, and one mile in, I felt my hamstring knot up one mile in.  I have been taking it easy, went to the Chiropractor, rolling it and it is feeling better.  Since you were pre-med, can you prescribe me a beer as well?



Have a beer. Doctor’s orders.


----------



## lhermiston

So...what’s everybody up to next week?


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> So...what’s everybody up to next week?


I am not sure but I think that I had a dream about it


----------



## Disney at Heart

Happy New Year!


lhermiston said:


> So...what’s everybody up to next week?


I think I’ll pack up and go to Disney World on Tuesday for a nice little stroll through the parks on Saturday and Sunday. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## flav

I have renamed the weekdays in my mind for at least a month. Today is Expoday... Does the following plan seems ok?

runDisney Expo

Enter through the Arena
  Characters Meet&Greet
  Shop runDisney stuff

HP Field House Upper Level
Bring photo ID, credit card
Give waiver
Pickup Dopey Bibs
Pickup Dopey Shirts
Get picture taken

HP Field House Lower Level
Give waivers
Pickup other Bibs one at a time

Visa Athletic Center
Get gEAR bag w/ safety pins
Get other shirts
Shop other merchandise


----------



## Oswald0827

Disney at Heart said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I think I’ll pack up and go to Disney World on Tuesday for a nice little stroll through the parks on Saturday and Sunday. Anyone want to join me?


Sounds like fun, I could use a nice stroll through the parks.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> @DopeyBadger - corrals open about 75 minutes before the race??
> 
> You can wait in your car for a while, but they will close the corrals at some point, and since you are probably in one of the first corrals, they will close first. Also, for the half and full, it is a 15-20 minute walk to the corrals.
> 
> For the 5k and 10k, they start walking the corrals up to the start line early, and once they do that, that corral is closed. For the marathon, the guide says to be at Epcot by 3:30. This year the course crosses the parking lot. I’m not sure if that time means you need to be in the staging area by that time or in the parking lot.



@Sir Aaron 

The following are estimates and not guarantees.  They are based on past history of runDisney but by no means a guarantee of future action.  The longer you wait in your car the heavier security will get.  I would assume a 10-15 min walk for the 5k/10k and 25-30 min walk for the HM/M from parking lot -> security -> to corral.

5k/10k
Corrals open - 4:30am
Corral A closes and walk to start begins - 4:55am
Race Starts - 5:30am

HM
Corrals open - 4:15am
Corral A closes (What happens is they start to merge the back of Corral A and the front of Corral B.  So once that happens it becomes difficult to get in your assigned front corral.  The further back you are the more wiggle room you have here) - 5:10-5:20am
Race Starts - 5:30am

M
Corrals open - 3:45am
Corral A closes (What happens is they start to merge the back of Corral A and the front of Corral B.  So once that happens it becomes difficult to get in your assigned front corral.  The further back you are the more wiggle room you have here) - 4:40-4:50am
Race Starts - 5:00am

The marathon is different this year because the actual race course crosses the EPCOT parking lot and the walking path to the corrals.  The runDisney website states that we should be in the parking lot for the HM at 4:00am and for the M at 3:30am.  There is a specific warning in the M information about the course cross/walking path.  But none of us really know how it will be dealt with.  

Essentially, all of these times listed are about how much risk you'd like to accept.  For those who don't like to accept risk, show up early.  For those who don't mind risk and are willing to accept it, then show up later.


----------



## LSUfan4444

DopeyBadger said:


> The runDisney website states that we should be in the parking lot for the HM at 4:00am and for the M at 3:30am.



This is absolute insanity.


----------



## Drooks10!

At least it won’t be freezing while we are all standing/sitting around.  This will be my 3rd year doing the Disney Marathon and my wife’s 1st year doing the Half. Looking forward to a fantastic weekend! Happy New Year!


----------



## DopeyBadger

LSUfan4444 said:


> This is absolute insanity.



And based on past history, it's an aggressive suggestion.  There have been plenty of people to arrive later than 4am for a 5:30am HM start and been fine.  And there have been a handful of people who tried to arrive later and were unable to get in their assigned early corrals (like A, B, C).  Like I said, just a matter of accepting risk.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I don't think I've ever left my resort before 4 am for a marathon start (granted..for a 5:30 start). In 2018 we did miss our start in Corral A for the full but we went off in B and that was only because of the traffic craziness on that morning. It took us 30 minutes to get from the Speedway near Boardwlak over the bridge.

I get why they suggest leaving that early but it's still insane.


----------



## steph0808

This is my first marathon weekend staying at a monorail resort - any pointers? I am at the Poly and just doing the marathon. Should I walk to the TTC? Get on the monorail at Poly and switch at TTC? How much time should I allot for the trip? I have only used the buses before.


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> This is my first marathon weekend staying at a monorail resort - any pointers? I am at the Poly and just doing the marathon. Should I walk to the TTC? Get on the monorail at Poly and switch at TTC? How much time should I allot for the trip? I have only used the buses before.


Yeah I would recommend just walking to the TTC. I stayed at Bay Lake Tower in 2018 and got up when I normally would for a bus.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Walk to the TTC for sure. I think last year we left our room at Poly for like 4:15, walked to the TTC and I as in my corral without any issue. I wasn't in A last year but still had plenty of time for a B corral arrival.


----------



## camaker

Drooks10! said:


> At least it won’t be freezing while we are all standing/sitting around.  This will be my 3rd year doing the Disney Marathon and my wife’s 1st year doing the Half. Looking forward to a fantastic weekend! Happy New Year!



I think it’s a little too early to be making definitive weather statements like this...


----------



## willieT

camaker said:


> I think it’s a little too early to be making definitive weather statements like this...


Yes, the forecast can be very unreliable at this point.   The *2017 forecast* shows the unreliability quite well.  With 1 week to go before the HM, we had no indication of any severe weather -- only the possibility of showers.  And, despite the 1 week prediction of 55 (or 52) degrees as the low temperature, the 2017 FM had an official race start temperature of 37 degrees with strong 30+ mph wind gusts.

(Full credit to @rteetz for the following weather info; I copied it from his 2017 Weather Watch thread)

*Weather.com forecast on 12/31/2016*
1/4- High 77 Low 54
1/5- High 77 Low 56
1/6- High 74 Low 56
1/7- High 75 Low 55 showers at night
1/8- High 70 Low 52 shower in the morning


_Then, the predicted temperatures dropped significantly in just 1 day... but still about 10+ degrees away from the actual temps._

*Weather.com forecast on 1/1/2017:*


----------



## garneska

steph0808 said:


> This is my first marathon weekend staying at a monorail resort - any pointers? I am at the Poly and just doing the marathon. Should I walk to the TTC? Get on the monorail at Poly and switch at TTC? How much time should I allot for the trip? I have only used the buses before.



yes walk to TTC.  It is much quicker.  It takes about 15 minutes to get to Epcot, but you will have a walk to get to the race.  I love staying at the Poly for marathon weekend.  I would allow 30 minutes of travel time.  You decide how early you want to leave. As @DopeyBadgersays how late you leave depends on how much risk you are willing to accept.


----------



## princessbride6205

Does anyone have experience with name change and bib pick up? My sister registered for the Half months ago using her new married name (wedding was in September), but she didn't realize what a long process it would be to go through the name change. She has a driver's license with her maiden name and a copy of her marriage license application (the state she married in doesn't send you the actual license).

She only just realized when she went to print her waiver today when she typed in her maiden name and it said "not found." A moment of panic before we realized she'd registered with her married name. Then a new moment of panic because she doesn't have a matching ID.


----------



## afaroffplace

So on Saturday, I tripped over a root and fell hard on my knee. A lot of pain now when I try to run, but there’s no visible swelling or bruising. Anyone had this happen, and if so, how long did you rest before it got better? I’m kind of devastated this happened 2 weeks from the marathon date.


----------



## huskies90

I agree it is still not accurate but what I’ve noticed over the years is that as we get closer, we start seeing trends of temps getting lower or higher. We are starting to see a trend of getting warmer for next weekend. We all know this can change again but as we get closer, at least the trends start to get a bit more reliable.


willieT said:


> Yes, the forecast can be very unreliable at this point.   The *2017 forecast* shows the unreliability quite well.  With 1 week to go before the HM, we had no indication of any severe weather -- only the possibility of showers.  And, despite the 1 week prediction of 55 (or 52) degrees as the low temperature, the 2017 FM had an official race start temperature of 37 degrees with strong 30+ mph wind gusts.
> 
> (Full credit to @rteetz for the following weather info; I copied it from his 2017 Weather Watch thread)
> 
> *Weather.com forecast on 12/31/2016*
> 1/4- High 77 Low 54
> 1/5- High 77 Low 56
> 1/6- High 74 Low 56
> 1/7- High 75 Low 55 showers at night
> 1/8- High 70 Low 52 shower in the morning
> 
> 
> _Then, the predicted temperatures dropped significantly in just 1 day... but still about 10+ degrees away from the actual temps._
> 
> *Weather.com forecast on 1/1/2017:*


----------



## huskies90

Happy New Year, everyone!!

1/1/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 69°/51° Partly sunny
Thu 1/9 - 70°/62° Times of clouds and sun
Fri 1/10 - 80°/65° Warmer with a shower possible
Sat 1/11 - 81°/64° Warm with variable cloudiness
Sun 1/12 - 80°/64° Cloudy

1/1/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 65°/56° Partly cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 76°/66° Partly cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
Sat 1/11 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
Sun 1/12 - 81°/69° PM thunderstorms


huskies90 said:


> 12/31/19 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 71°/49° More clouds than sun
> Thu 1/9 - 68°/53° Mostly sunny
> Fri 1/10 - 73°/62° Some sun, a shower possible
> Sat 1/11 - 79°/62° Times of clouds and sun
> Sun 1/12 - 79°/61° Mostly cloudy
> 
> 12/31/19 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 70°/53° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 66°/59° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 77°/65° Scattered Thunderstorms
> Sat 1/11 - 77°/65° Scattered Thunderstorms
> Sun 1/12 - 78°/66° Isolated Thunderstorms


----------



## kirstie101

huskies90 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!
> 
> 1/1/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/51° Partly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/62° Times of clouds and sun
> Fri 1/10 - 80°/65° Warmer with a shower possible
> Sat 1/11 - 81°/64° Warm with variable cloudiness
> Sun 1/12 - 80°/64° Cloudy
> 
> 1/1/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 65°/56° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 76°/66° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 81°/69° PM thunderstorms


Am I correct with thinking the humidity is gonna suck with those clouds and temps?


----------



## drlorilovesdisney

afaroffplace said:


> So on Saturday, I tripped over a root and fell hard on my knee. A lot of pain now when I try to run, but there’s no visible swelling or bruising. Anyone had this happen, and if so, how long did you rest before it got better? I’m kind of devastated this happened 2 weeks from the marathon date.


2 weeks before Princess half last year, I fell hard on both knees on concrete chasing my dog who had gotten loose.  My knees were bruised and slightly swollen.  I felt a lot better by the time Princess weekend came. My knees did start to hurt a little during the race but did not prohibit me from running. 
This year, I am unfortunately having IT band pain in right knee. Hoping to be able to finish my first marathon despite that.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

Does anyone remember what they serve prior to the races for coffee food etc. and roughly the cost?  Also I was looking at my data from 2017:  On the day of the 10k, I got up at 3:12 am, left Riverside at 3:40, and arrived at Epcot at 3:57 with a 5:34 start.  For the Marathon, I got up at 3:16, left Riverside at 3:49, (no arrival time) and began the marathon at 5:48.  With a start that will be 30 minutes earlier, will I be all set with bumping my marathon wake up time to 2:45, about a half an hour earlier than in 2017?


----------



## StarGirl11

mr incredibleS1 said:


> Does anyone remember what they serve prior to the races for coffee food etc. and roughly the cost?  Also I was looking at my data from 2017:  On the day of the 10k, I got up at 3:12 am, left Riverside at 3:40, and arrived at Epcot at 3:57 with a 5:34 start.  For the Marathon, I got up at 3:16, left Riverside at 3:49, (no arrival time) and began the marathon at 5:48.  With a start that will be 30 minutes earlier, will I be all set with bumping my marathon wake up time to 2:45, about a half an hour earlier than in 2017?



I know it sucks to set the alarm earlier. Trust me I’m dreading it. But they have to close the roads even earlier this year because of the loop.We’re supposed to be IN Epcot starting area by 3:30. The walkover for the chairs and adaptives will be staring about 3:45 from what someone else said (I think it was @DopeyBadger?) which means most likely the roads will actually close by 3:30. This means that the line at Riverside will be longer the closer you get to 3:30. And I’ve stayed there and seen how bad the lines can get I think 3:15ish would still be cutting it close. I would just swallow the extra 15 minutes and set it for 2:30.

I’m staying at Riverside and might be Ubering over to avoid the stress on full morning (depends on what the line looks like by the time I get to the front door). If you can get down to the main building by about 3:00 and find me. Your welcome to join me if that’s what I’m doing.


----------



## steph0808

garneska said:


> yes walk to TTC.  It is much quicker.  It takes about 15 minutes to get to Epcot, but you will have a walk to get to the race.  I love staying at the Poly for marathon weekend.  I would allow 30 minutes of travel time.  You decide how early you want to leave. As @DopeyBadgersays how late you leave depends on how much risk you are willing to accept.



30 minutes including the walk to TTC? 

Plus the walk to the security checkpoint, plus bag check, etc. before the corrals open. 

Just trying to figure out my plan of attack!


----------



## michigandergirl

I know it's early yet, but those temps are trending in the wrong direction.


----------



## garneska

@steph0808 it is dependent on when you catch the monorail.  I would say for planning to leave the hotel i would say the range is 30 to 50 minutes.  the issue is if you just miss the monorail.  Once on the monorail it would be 30 minutes.


----------



## jeremy1002

I’ve never run less than a half marathon at WDW, doing Dopey this time around.  What is the deal with 5k and 10k corrals?  I’m in “C” for the half & full, that’s all I know...


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> I’ve never run less than a half marathon at WDW, doing Dopey this time around.  What is the deal with 5k and 10k corrals?  I’m in “C” for the half & full, that’s all I know...


Those corrals don’t get released ahead of time. There are only three corrals for the 5K and 6 for the 10K.


----------



## LdyStormy76

princessbride6205 said:


> Does anyone have experience with name change and bib pick up? My sister registered for the Half months ago using her new married name (wedding was in September), but she didn't realize what a long process it would be to go through the name change. She has a driver's license with her maiden name and a copy of her marriage license application (the state she married in doesn't send you the actual license).
> 
> She only just realized when she went to print her waiver today when she typed in her maiden name and it said "not found." A moment of panic before we realized she'd registered with her married name. Then a new moment of panic because she doesn't have a matching ID.



No experience with this specific issue, but a question and suggestion. Has she updated her passport yet? If so, that might work.  Will suggest emailing Track Shack for help, and potentially adding extra time and patience to the bib pickup process.

The name change process is a real P.I.T.A.


----------



## jeremy1002

rteetz said:


> Those corrals don’t get released ahead of time. There are only three corrals for the 5K and 6 for the 10K.


Blech.  it would be nice to know what time I’m going off for Boarding Group acquisition planning purposes.


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> Blech.  it would be nice to know what time I’m going off for Boarding Group acquisition planning purposes.


Its based off the estimated pace you entered when you signed up. You can get an estimation based off of that.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

StarGirl11 said:


> I know it sucks to set the alarm earlier. Trust me I’m dreading it. But they have to close the roads even earlier this year because of the loop.We’re supposed to be IN Epcot starting area by 3:30. The walkover for the chairs and adaptives will be staring about 3:45 from what someone else said (I think it was @DopeyBadger?) which means most likely the roads will actually close by 3:30. This means that the line at Riverside will be longer the closer you get to 3:30. And I’ve stayed there and seen how bad the lines can get I think 3:15ish would still be cutting it close. I would just swallow the extra 15 minutes and set it for 2:30.
> 
> I’m staying at Riverside and might be Ubering over to avoid the stress on full morning (depends on what the line looks like by the time I get to the front door). If you can get down to the main building by about 3:00 and find me. Your welcome to join me if that’s what I’m doing.



Thanks for the offer and advice.  I stayed last time at Riverside, but this time I'm at Pop.


----------



## jeremy1002

rteetz said:


> Its based off the estimated pace you entered when you signed up. You can get an estimation based off of that.


Gotcha.  I was hoping to not be estimating.


----------



## DIS-OH

Just switched resorts...had a Passholder discount pop up for Club level at Beach Club.  Cancelled the rental car and two dining reservations so the bottom line wasn’t impacted too much.  (Gotta love Disney math and logic!)


----------



## Nightriders19

Ack.  I dreamt that night that I started the marathon, but forgot to wear my running gear and hadn't put on BodyGlide.  I was panicking about being too hot and how many blisters I was going to have.  At the 2 mile mark, there was a huge climbing wall that we had to scale, and I got so upset because I hadn't trained for climbing.  Thank god I woke up before anything else happened!


----------



## princessbride6205

Nightriders19 said:


> Ack.  I dreamt that night that I started the marathon, but forgot to wear my running gear and hadn't put on BodyGlide.  I was panicking about being too hot and how many blisters I was going to have.  At the 2 mile mark, there was a huge climbing wall that we had to scale, and I got so upset because I hadn't trained for climbing.  Thank god I woke up before anything else happened!


Usually my anxiety race dreams involve missing the start or getting lost on the course. They are so vivid!


----------



## princessbride6205

LdyStormy76 said:


> No experience with this specific issue, but a question and suggestion. Has she updated her passport yet? If so, that might work.  Will suggest emailing Track Shack for help, and potentially adding extra time and patience to the bib pickup process.
> 
> The name change process is a real P.I.T.A.


Thanks for the suggestion to email Track Shack - I will send her the address.


----------



## Nightriders19

princessbride6205 said:


> Usually my anxiety race dreams involve missing the start or getting lost on the course. They are so vivid!



I have a loooong history of being an anxiety dreamer.  When I was in school I had the most awful, vivid dreams before all of my exams!  The funny thing is that I'm not an overly anxious person.  It all seems to come out while I'm sleeping!


----------



## FFigawi

kirstie101 said:


> Am I correct with thinking the humidity is gonna suck with those clouds and temps?



It's Florida. The humidity always sucks here.


----------



## cburnett11

FFigawi said:


> It's Florida. The humidity always sucks here.



I got a nice lesson on the effect of humidity during my first marathon... WDW 2016.


----------



## LSUfan4444

huskies90 said:


> I agree it is still not accurate but what I’ve noticed over the years is that as we get closer, we start seeing trends of temps getting lower or higher. We are starting to see a trend of getting warmer for next weekend. We all know this can change again but as we get closer, at least the trends start to get a bit more reliable.




I agree with you there. It can certainly indicate trends or likelihood of major fronts. They've got a front coming through this weekend that appears should be long gone by the time most arrive for the race and all race weekend. Do we know if it will be 58 or 69 on marathon morning, no...but we know it won't be 32.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

FFigawi said:


> It's Florida. The humidity always sucks here.


Not always!  

But maybe I'm just used to it.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

As far as SAFD:  My husband stops based on how he's feeling for the race.  If he's trying to take it easy, he'll stop.  If he's trying for a PR - he won't.  I have a feeling based off his training (or lack there of), I'll have a lot of photos of him for Dopey.


----------



## PrincessV

Sir Aaron said:


> This is my first marathon (and I'm doing the Dopey too...). I'm going to be driving from home. It seems like we have to get here really early. How does everyone handle that?


I always drive to the races from my resort - it's very easy! I do go early: I like to be in my car, on my way, within 15 minutes of when WDW race buses start running. I've yet to encounter any traffic jams or other issues doing this. I like the idea of sitting in my heated/ACd car, but my bladder has never allowed that, lol! So I walk through security, stop at a potty, hen head over to where I'm meeting friends and have a seat. By the time I've visited with friends a bit and used the porta-potties, it's time to do the long walk to corrals. I find the time goes by quickly.



huskies90 said:


> I agree it is still not accurate but what I’ve noticed over the years is that as we get closer, we start seeing trends of temps getting lower or higher. We are starting to see a trend of getting warmer for next weekend. We all know this can change again but as we get closer, at least the trends start to get a bit more reliable.


Yep, this is my experience as a Floridian. And it's been the rollercoaster trend for weeks now: front dips down, with or without rain/storms, it's FL Winter for 2 days, then it warms up to Northern Summer weather until the next front arrives. No front, no cool down, temps keep rising. I'm unwilling to make any definite calls this early (hellooooo 2017), but it's really looking to be a warm one at this point.



Dis_Yoda said:


> Not always!
> 
> But maybe I'm just used to it.


I'm with you! (re: humidity) My lungs don't work well in dry air - they really need 65-90% humidity to thrive.


----------



## huskies90

Hard to believe we are 1 week away!!

1/2/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 65°/47° Sun and some clouds
Thu 1/9 - 76°/63° Warmer with some sun
Fri 1/10 - 82°/67° A shower possible
Sat 1/11 84°/66° Partly sunny and very warm
Sun 1/12 82°/62° Very warm with some sun

1/2/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 66°/53° Partly Cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 74°/65° Partly Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 78°/69° Partly Cloudy
Sat 1/11 82°/67° PM Thunderstorms
Sun 1/12 81°/66° Partly Cloudy


huskies90 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!
> 
> 1/1/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/51° Partly sunny
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/62° Times of clouds and sun
> Fri 1/10 - 80°/65° Warmer with a shower possible
> Sat 1/11 - 81°/64° Warm with variable cloudiness
> Sun 1/12 - 80°/64° Cloudy
> 
> 1/1/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 65°/56° Partly cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 76°/66° Partly cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
> Sat 1/11 - 80°/69° Partly cloudy
> Sun 1/12 - 81°/69° PM thunderstorms


----------



## PrincessV

Full disclosure: I'm feeling a little stressed about the predicted heat. Have I trained in far, far worse here in FL? Yes, I have. Have I finished races in worse? Yep, that, too. But man - last year's WDW Marathon just punished me; I felt like I was being roasted toward the end. Remembering that is causing the stress, even though I know some of that pain was self-inflicted because I ran the first half too hard for the weather. So I'm doing some mental training now to reduce the fear and get into a better head space. In case it helps others who may be worried, here's where it's going...

I can't control the weather. I _can_ control how I deal with it. I can...

... have a plan for slowing down from the start to reduce early heat stress: I will take an extra walk interval at every 1/2 mile
... wear appropriate clothing: light, airy, wicking
... help myself by making sure I take in adequate fluids and electrolytes the days before
... pour water over my head, neck, wrists at water stops and/or water fountains
... seek shade wherever possible on the course
... carry extra Nuun and Tailwind to ensure adequate electrolyte replacement


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rly-2020-at-select-walt-disney-world-resorts/


----------



## flav

LSUfan4444 said:


> Do we know if it will be 58 or 69 on marathon morning, no...but we know it won't be 32.


I am used to run in 32F weather with just a long sleeve tech shirt but not to wait two hours standing before. I have been putting away warm clothes to give away for months now in case of cold mornings during the Marathon Weekend. Should I still carry those clothes, hats, gloves, Mylar blankets, polar fleece blankets, etc? And if I bring them to Florida, are there any place to leave them besides the bins at the races?


----------



## lahobbs4

With the weather talk, thank goodness for that earlier start! Now, if I could just find out where the sponges will be handed out this year...


----------



## AggieDizzer

lhermiston said:


> So...what’s everybody up to next week?



I am flying in late Tuesday, staying off property that night. Then heading in to my resort (CBR) on Wednesday AM to drop off my stuff. I plan on hitting the expo at "rope drop" on Wednesday for bib & merch. Then probably get settled in my room and lay out my gear. I might head out for a stroll through the parks Wednesday, jump on some rides,and try not to think about the races too much (I am running Dopey). Might get an easy shake-out run in. It's funny because even though we light this firecracker in a few short days it still seems like a long way off, even though I know it won't be! 

Safe travels to everyone and happy racing!


----------



## PrincessV

flav said:


> I am used to run in 32F weather with just a long sleeve tech shirt but not to wait two hours standing before. I have been putting away warm clothes to give away for months now in case of cold mornings during the Marathon Weekend. Should I still carry those clothes, hats, gloves, Mylar blankets, polar fleece blankets, etc? And if I bring them to Florida, are there any place to leave them besides the bins at the races?


I've got my throwaway clothes in a pile and will decide Tues. how much of them to bring, but I will absolutely bring some, just in case. I drive, so I can always just bring them back home, but I think leaving them in your room if you don't want them would be fine! Maybe with a note saying you don't want them back.


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessV said:


> I've got my throwaway clothes in a pile and will decide Tues. how much of them to bring, but I will absolutely bring some, just in case. I drive, so I can always just bring them back home, but I think leaving them in your room if you don't want them would be fine! Maybe with a note saying you don't want them back.



I’m bringing all of mine to the start on Sunday. I don’t want them back and figure Disney will get them to someone who can use them. Leaving them in the room sounds like extra work for the housekeepers.


----------



## The Expert

FFigawi said:


> I’m bringing all of mine to the start on Sunday. I don’t want them back and figure Disney will get them to someone who can use them. Leaving them in the room sounds like extra work for the housekeepers.



I like this idea. Plus, there may be folks who ARE cold while waiting and may want to wear a layer but didn't think to bring something with them. Taking everything with you would also allow you to offer items to bus and corral-mates before tossing.


----------



## Kerry1957

PrincessV said:


> I can't control the weather. I _can_ control how I deal with it. I can...
> ... help myself by making sure I take in adequate fluid sand electrolytes the days before



I've tried this as well, but find that the sand weighs me down too much. Leave it at the beach


----------



## cdlafl

AggieDizzer said:


> I am flying in late Tuesday, staying off property that night. Then heading in to my resort (CBR) on Wednesday AM to drop off my stuff. I plan on hitting the expo at "rope drop" on Wednesday for bib & merch. Then probably get settled in my room and lay out my gear. I might head out for a stroll through the parks Wednesday, jump on some rides,and try not to think about the races too much (I am running Dopey). Might get an easy shake-out run in. It's funny because even though we light this firecracker in a few short days it still seems like a long way off, even though I know it won't be!
> 
> Safe travels to everyone and happy racing!


I'm at CBR as well next week!!


----------



## DopeyBadger

With the current weather forecast saying it _might_ be hot, I figured I'd re-post this about heat acclimation training.  A key thing to remember is that the response to heat acclimation training is logarithmic according to the research.  Meaning it's not too late to start.  The first five HAT workouts offer substantially more adaptations than do the second five HAT workouts.  So starting now will help make you feel _more_ comfortable (not actually comfortable) then if you did nothing at all.

I didn't verify all the sources, but this appears to be well researched and sourced.

https://www.gssiweb.org/sports-scie...athletic-performance-in-warm-hot-environments
I put them behind spoilers for anyone who wants to skip past it.

*A post from November 2017:*



Spoiler: #1



Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):

So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).

For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well. Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.

I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge. The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F). That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever. The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather). That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra. Is it perfect? Of course not. But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).



*And a different post with similar information, but some different stuff from December 2016.*



Spoiler: #2



According to the research I've read, it takes about 14 days or 10 workouts to acclimate to a new temperature. So around today marks a good time to consider starting. For me personally, I typically dress in whatever I would normally wear for the weather conditions, and then act as if it's the next level of cold. So when I would wear shorts and tank normally in such weather, now I'll wear tights and a thermal. Or if I were to dress in a thermal and tights, now maybe a thermal+jacket and two tights. The point is to dress warmer than you need to be to create a micro-climate close to your skin. You want to be sweating and "feel" hot. This sweating and feeling of being "hot" will induce an adaptation in your body to acclimate to a warmer climate (primarily higher blood plasma and volume level, increased sweat rate, decreased salt amount in sweat, decreased fatigue rate of sweat glands, and quicker onset of sweating).

A few things to keep in mind if you choose to heat acclimate and have never done it before:
-Make sure to increase your fluid intake. Because you'll be sweating more, you'll need more fluids than a normal winter run. So make sure to stay hydrated. There is conflicting research as to whether dehydrated training is the key to heat acclimation, but I personally will not intentionally withhold water from myself.
-Be prepared to sacrifice some of the quality of your workout. You're going to be hot and you may find your pace will slow a bit naturally. In my opinion, that's ok. Don't push it. I would prefer to sacrifice a touch on pacing so that I can better prepare my body for the possible heat in Florida. The minimal gains made in pacing at this point in training would be far-outweighed by the potential gains made through heat acclimation training.
-When the run is finished, make sure to get inside quickly. Because of the excessive sweat rate for a winter run, you're more susceptible to getting cold quickly with all that moisture hanging around your body. So as soon as you finish the run, get inside your home, gym or car. Stretch indoors if possible.
-I will use this method on all types of paced runs from easy to long run to tempo so that my body acclimates at all types of paces, but more-so to get in the necessary workouts (or days) I'm looking for.

Sources:

http://www.irunfar.com/2009/02/heat-acclimation.html
https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/science-of-hot-weather-running/
https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/summer-training-for-a-marathon/
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold


http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold


----------



## aalvis

DopeyBadger said:


> With the current weather forecast saying it _might_ be hot, I figured I'd re-post this about heat acclimation training.  A key thing to remember is that the response to heat acclimation training is logarithmic according to the research.  Meaning it's not too late to start.  The first five HAT workouts offer substantially more adaptations than do the second five HAT workouts.  So starting now will help make you feel _more_ comfortable (not actually comfortable) then if you did nothing at all.
> 
> I didn't verify all the sources, but this appears to be well researched and sourced.
> 
> https://www.gssiweb.org/sports-scie...athletic-performance-in-warm-hot-environments
> I put them behind spoilers for anyone who wants to skip past it.
> 
> *A post from November 2017:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #1
> 
> 
> 
> Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):
> 
> So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).
> 
> For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well. Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.
> 
> I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge. The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F). That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever. The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather). That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra. Is it perfect? Of course not. But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).
> 
> 
> 
> *And a different post with similar information, but some different stuff from December 2016.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #2
> 
> 
> 
> According to the research I've read, it takes about 14 days or 10 workouts to acclimate to a new temperature. So around today marks a good time to consider starting. For me personally, I typically dress in whatever I would normally wear for the weather conditions, and then act as if it's the next level of cold. So when I would wear shorts and tank normally in such weather, now I'll wear tights and a thermal. Or if I were to dress in a thermal and tights, now maybe a thermal+jacket and two tights. The point is to dress warmer than you need to be to create a micro-climate close to your skin. You want to be sweating and "feel" hot. This sweating and feeling of being "hot" will induce an adaptation in your body to acclimate to a warmer climate (primarily higher blood plasma and volume level, increased sweat rate, decreased salt amount in sweat, decreased fatigue rate of sweat glands, and quicker onset of sweating).
> 
> A few things to keep in mind if you choose to heat acclimate and have never done it before:
> -Make sure to increase your fluid intake. Because you'll be sweating more, you'll need more fluids than a normal winter run. So make sure to stay hydrated. There is conflicting research as to whether dehydrated training is the key to heat acclimation, but I personally will not intentionally withhold water from myself.
> -Be prepared to sacrifice some of the quality of your workout. You're going to be hot and you may find your pace will slow a bit naturally. In my opinion, that's ok. Don't push it. I would prefer to sacrifice a touch on pacing so that I can better prepare my body for the possible heat in Florida. The minimal gains made in pacing at this point in training would be far-outweighed by the potential gains made through heat acclimation training.
> -When the run is finished, make sure to get inside quickly. Because of the excessive sweat rate for a winter run, you're more susceptible to getting cold quickly with all that moisture hanging around your body. So as soon as you finish the run, get inside your home, gym or car. Stretch indoors if possible.
> -I will use this method on all types of paced runs from easy to long run to tempo so that my body acclimates at all types of paces, but more-so to get in the necessary workouts (or days) I'm looking for.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> http://www.irunfar.com/2009/02/heat-acclimation.html
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/science-of-hot-weather-running/
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/summer-training-for-a-marathon/
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold
> 
> 
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold


Putting my treadmill in the bathroom is not really an option for me. LOL

 Would the over dressing while training help with only 4ish runs left?


----------



## DopeyBadger

aalvis said:


> Putting my treadmill in the bathroom is not really an option for me. LOL
> 
> Would the over dressing while training help with only 4ish runs left?



Yes, every run with HAT in mind is more helpful than having done nothing at all.  I’ve been doing it for 1.5 weeks now and 6 total runs.  Each has felt successively more comfortable than the last.


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> With the current weather forecast saying it _might_ be hot, I figured I'd re-post this about heat acclimation training.


I was pondering this last night and am wondering: is there a temp and/or T+D at which that's it - you're as acclimated as you need to be? So I live in FL, trained through summer at temps and T+Ds most folks consider off-limits. But in comparison, it's been downright cool for the past month+ of my training - most runs have been in temps ranging from 60-75, high (>75%) humidity. That_ feels_ much cooler than 80ish, but obviously isn't anywhere near like going from 20* to 80*. So is there any point in me dressing a little heavier for my last couple runs, or are we Floridians already as acclimated as we can get?


----------



## DopeyBadger

PrincessV said:


> I was pondering this last night and am wondering: is there a temp and/or T+D at which that's it - you're as acclimated as you need to be? So I live in FL, trained through summer at temps and T+Ds most folks consider off-limits. But in comparison, it's been downright cool for the past month+ of my training - most runs have been in temps ranging from 60-75, high (>75%) humidity. That_ feels_ much cooler than 80ish, but obviously isn't anywhere near like going from 20* to 80*. So is there any point in me dressing a little heavier for my last couple runs, or are we Floridians already as acclimated as we can get?



That's a good question and I'm not sure I know the answer 100%.  But here's a thought experiment.  Think back to a time when you've had an extended period of time at a lower temp/humidity.  When the temp/humidity suddenly jumps back up, does that first day higher temp/humidity feel as comfortable as a week later at the higher temp/humidity?  Or does it feel ever so slightly more comfortable after having been in the higher temp/humidity for a week?

My gut instinct says there are always probably gains to be made.  While they may be small, they may still be useful.  But obviously HAT is pretty miserable if done correctly.  So then it's a matter of whether you want to suffer the next week to _possibly maybe only slightly _make the Disney races more tolerable.

A key quote from the Gatorade site given the earlier Disney races are currently predicted at cooler temps:

_Heat acclimatization gradually disappears if not maintained by continued repeated exercise-heat exposures (Pandolf, 1998). The benefits of heat acclimatization are retained for ~1 wk and then decay with about 75% lost by ~3 wk, once heat exposure ends. During this period, re-acclimatization occurs more rapidly than the initial acclimatization when re-exposed to heat (Weller et al., 2007). *A day or two of intervening cool weather will not interfere with acclimatization to hot weather.* In addition, after achieving heat acclimatization, train-ing and heat acclimatization can be interspersed by every second or third day (Périard et al., 2015; Sawka et al., 2003)._


----------



## FFigawi

Good morning everyone. With one week to go before Dopey starts, I thought I’d repost these great words of advice from Charles. Hope it helps calm some nerves and get you excited for the races to come.
——-
The hay is in the barn!

Coach Lackey used to yell that as we finished up practice before the big game. It was a groaner to a teen as we really did not understand the meaning of the phrase. Its a simple way of saying trust all the work you have put in this fall and let the race come to you. You may not feel well trained or are suffering through injury or illness or worse; both. Relax. 

Think back as you pack and think of how hard it was to run 2 miles last July and now how short a 10 mile run feels. Think of all the trials you went through and how you developed the tool set to pull a run out and finish it rather than throw the towel in and head home. There is an inner peace that you have now that will help carry you through the race(s) this weekend. 

If you are in the lack of training or injured camp, trust that the miles put in will help get you to the finish line. I know some have run little since Thanksgiving and yes, you too are able to finish. Keep a positive outlook as you start and it will help carry you to the line.

It is very normal to be a little nervous today; especially if this is your first event. It may be difficult to work as you loop through the what more could I have done list, over and over and over. Note that even those with 20+ marathons have some of the same nerves. The causes may differ just a bit, but the nerves may be just the same. Take a deep breath and relax as you work through this short work week.

Hydrate starting today. You may be snowbound and think that is silly but if you amp up the daily intake by just one glass or two every day this week your body will thank you. Make sure to buy a bottle of water for the plane. Air plane will suck the hydration down.

Make sure you have everything on your check list. I have seen a couple versions floating around, make sure they fit what you have trained with this fall. Carry your race shoes and clothing in a carry on. It does not happen often, but you really do not want your running shoes in Hawaii while you are in Orlando.

Make sure you do not amp up eating once you arrive. Disney has really amped up portion sizes and buffets are just bad news if you fail on self control. You want to maintain a nice balanced and well portioned diet from now until race morning. You simply do not need to gorge on a ton of pasta, a simple and light pasta meal should be more of a celebration of race eve than a thanksgiving meal wannabe.

The weather looks warm and worse humid, I urge a cautious pace on race morning. You know what your training pace has been; start with that or maybe 30-60 seconds slower. Dew point (or wet bulb) temperatures are the statistic to look for. When they are above 60F, caution is needed.

Race morning can be an all nerves on deck period. Take a few deep breaths and make sure you do not walk out the door missing something important  like your bottoms. Ok Bib. I find that I allay most nerves by laying out my clothing in a stack; especially in a hotel type room. The first thing or bottom of the stack are my shoes then socks, HR monitor, Shirt, Bottoms. That way you are pulling the first item needed from the top of the stack, then the next and so on.

OK gut check time. I know there are a few folks who are worried about the balloon ladies, sweepers, or just failing. I cannot emphasize enough that you especially need to trust you training. Come on and start with us. It is a great experience to be at the race and in the start. The forward momentum of the morning can create a newer level of energy that may well carry you 5-6 extra miles beyond expectation. Keep one very simple thought as you move through the race  The Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Its that simple. Rather than worry once you pass Start, focus all thought, effort and action to the simple goal of the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Keep you stride light. Head up. Shoulders back and arms freely swinging with a RELAXED grip. Smile, yes SMILE and take a deep and cleansing breath every so often. Make the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum your race day mission. Track your personal time from the start line. Make a pace list if you need so that you can check your personal time at every mile point i.e. :16; :32; :48. If you are not building a buffer on those splits stay focused on your race day mission; the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. That may mean skipping a photo op, pushing through and avoiding a potty break, or simply knuckling down.

I know that there will be a few who try and try with all their might yet find themselves in a bus seat. Its ok. Understand that you are part of the 1% of the worlds population who will start a marathon event this year. Hold you head high and enjoy the fact that you are not sitting on a couch or you are not the grumpy guest miffed at the runners who are keeping him from easily walking to a ride. You are one of the few who decided to be healthier and fitter last year and this is YOUR celebration and party. Enjoy the race while you are in it and know that even in an apparent failure, you are still a winner. You have moved off the couch. Take lessons learned and apply them to your next race.

Everyone, have safe travels and enjoy the race.

One final thought.
I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever.  Shane Falco


Get out there and make it a great run!


----------



## PrincessV

DopeyBadger said:


> That's a good question and I'm not sure I know the answer 100%.  But here's a thought experiment.  Think back to a time when you've had an extended period of time at a lower temp/humidity.  When the temp/humidity suddenly jumps back up, does that first day higher temp/humidity feel as comfortable as a week later at the higher temp/humidity?  Or does it feel ever so slightly more comfortable after having been in the higher temp/humidity for a week?


In my experience, it depends and is almost 100% dependent on sun, rather than actual temp. I've found that jumping from 40-something one day to 70-something the next to run before sunrise or after sunset has no bearing on how I feel, beyond being more or less sweaty. But 40-something vs. 70-something in full sun is another story entirely, with 70-something hurting a whole lot more. Which makes me think there probably isn't a whole lot I can do to force further acclimatization. But I may roll out tonight in capris and long sleeves (forecast to be near 80) and see what happens!


----------



## michigandergirl

cburnett11 said:


> I got a nice lesson on the effect of humidity during my first marathon... WDW 2016.



That was my first marathon too. Even the Floridians were complaining about the humidity that year. If I remember right, a cold front came through _during_ the race and it felt better later in the second half, plus we had nice cloud cover. I can cope if it's mostly cloudy, but heat, humidity, _and_ sun - that's like the trio of death for me!


----------



## kirstie101

PrincessV said:


> Full disclosure: I'm feeling a little stressed about the predicted heat. Have I trained in far, far worse here in FL? Yes, I have. Have I finished races in worse? Yep, that, too. But man - last year's WDW Marathon just punished me; I felt like I was being roasted toward the end. Remembering that is causing the stress, even though I know some of that pain was self-inflicted because I ran the first half too hard for the weather. So I'm doing some mental training now to reduce the fear and get into a better head space. In case it helps others who may be worried, here's where it's going...
> 
> I can't control the weather. I _can_ control how I deal with it. I can...
> 
> ... have a plan for slowing down from the start to reduce early heat stress: I will take an extra walk interval at every 1/2 mile
> ... wear appropriate clothing: light, airy, wicking
> ... help myself by making sure I take in adequate fluids and electrolytes the days before
> ... pour water over my head, neck, wrists at water stops and/or water fountains
> ... seek shade wherever possible on the course
> ... carry extra Nuun and Tailwind to ensure adequate electrolyte replacement





DopeyBadger said:


> With the current weather forecast saying it _might_ be hot, I figured I'd re-post this about heat acclimation training.  A key thing to remember is that the response to heat acclimation training is logarithmic according to the research.  Meaning it's not too late to start.  The first five HAT workouts offer substantially more adaptations than do the second five HAT workouts.  So starting now will help make you feel _more_ comfortable (not actually comfortable) then if you did nothing at all.
> 
> I didn't verify all the sources, but this appears to be well researched and sourced.
> 
> https://www.gssiweb.org/sports-scie...athletic-performance-in-warm-hot-environments
> I put them behind spoilers for anyone who wants to skip past it.
> 
> *A post from November 2017:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #1
> 
> 
> 
> Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):
> 
> So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).
> 
> For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well. Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.
> 
> I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge. The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F). That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever. The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather). That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra. Is it perfect? Of course not. But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).
> 
> 
> 
> *And a different post with similar information, but some different stuff from December 2016.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #2
> 
> 
> 
> According to the research I've read, it takes about 14 days or 10 workouts to acclimate to a new temperature. So around today marks a good time to consider starting. For me personally, I typically dress in whatever I would normally wear for the weather conditions, and then act as if it's the next level of cold. So when I would wear shorts and tank normally in such weather, now I'll wear tights and a thermal. Or if I were to dress in a thermal and tights, now maybe a thermal+jacket and two tights. The point is to dress warmer than you need to be to create a micro-climate close to your skin. You want to be sweating and "feel" hot. This sweating and feeling of being "hot" will induce an adaptation in your body to acclimate to a warmer climate (primarily higher blood plasma and volume level, increased sweat rate, decreased salt amount in sweat, decreased fatigue rate of sweat glands, and quicker onset of sweating).
> 
> A few things to keep in mind if you choose to heat acclimate and have never done it before:
> -Make sure to increase your fluid intake. Because you'll be sweating more, you'll need more fluids than a normal winter run. So make sure to stay hydrated. There is conflicting research as to whether dehydrated training is the key to heat acclimation, but I personally will not intentionally withhold water from myself.
> -Be prepared to sacrifice some of the quality of your workout. You're going to be hot and you may find your pace will slow a bit naturally. In my opinion, that's ok. Don't push it. I would prefer to sacrifice a touch on pacing so that I can better prepare my body for the possible heat in Florida. The minimal gains made in pacing at this point in training would be far-outweighed by the potential gains made through heat acclimation training.
> -When the run is finished, make sure to get inside quickly. Because of the excessive sweat rate for a winter run, you're more susceptible to getting cold quickly with all that moisture hanging around your body. So as soon as you finish the run, get inside your home, gym or car. Stretch indoors if possible.
> -I will use this method on all types of paced runs from easy to long run to tempo so that my body acclimates at all types of paces, but more-so to get in the necessary workouts (or days) I'm looking for.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> http://www.irunfar.com/2009/02/heat-acclimation.html
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/science-of-hot-weather-running/
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/summer-training-for-a-marathon/
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold
> 
> 
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold





FFigawi said:


> Good morning everyone. With one week to go before Dopey starts, I thought I’d repost these great words of advice from Charles. Hope it helps calm some nerves and get you excited for the races to come.
> ——-
> The hay is in the barn!
> 
> Coach Lackey used to yell that as we finished up practice before the big game. It was a groaner to a teen as we really did not understand the meaning of the phrase. Its a simple way of saying trust all the work you have put in this fall and let the race come to you. You may not feel well trained or are suffering through injury or illness or worse; both. Relax.
> 
> Think back as you pack and think of how hard it was to run 2 miles last July and now how short a 10 mile run feels. Think of all the trials you went through and how you developed the tool set to pull a run out and finish it rather than throw the towel in and head home. There is an inner peace that you have now that will help carry you through the race(s) this weekend.
> 
> If you are in the lack of training or injured camp, trust that the miles put in will help get you to the finish line. I know some have run little since Thanksgiving and yes, you too are able to finish. Keep a positive outlook as you start and it will help carry you to the line.
> 
> It is very normal to be a little nervous today; especially if this is your first event. It may be difficult to work as you loop through the what more could I have done list, over and over and over. Note that even those with 20+ marathons have some of the same nerves. The causes may differ just a bit, but the nerves may be just the same. Take a deep breath and relax as you work through this short work week.
> 
> Hydrate starting today. You may be snowbound and think that is silly but if you amp up the daily intake by just one glass or two every day this week your body will thank you. Make sure to buy a bottle of water for the plane. Air plane will suck the hydration down.
> 
> Make sure you have everything on your check list. I have seen a couple versions floating around, make sure they fit what you have trained with this fall. Carry your race shoes and clothing in a carry on. It does not happen often, but you really do not want your running shoes in Hawaii while you are in Orlando.
> 
> Make sure you do not amp up eating once you arrive. Disney has really amped up portion sizes and buffets are just bad news if you fail on self control. You want to maintain a nice balanced and well portioned diet from now until race morning. You simply do not need to gorge on a ton of pasta, a simple and light pasta meal should be more of a celebration of race eve than a thanksgiving meal wannabe.
> 
> The weather looks warm and worse humid, I urge a cautious pace on race morning. You know what your training pace has been; start with that or maybe 30-60 seconds slower. Dew point (or wet bulb) temperatures are the statistic to look for. When they are above 60F, caution is needed.
> 
> Race morning can be an all nerves on deck period. Take a few deep breaths and make sure you do not walk out the door missing something important  like your bottoms. Ok Bib. I find that I allay most nerves by laying out my clothing in a stack; especially in a hotel type room. The first thing or bottom of the stack are my shoes then socks, HR monitor, Shirt, Bottoms. That way you are pulling the first item needed from the top of the stack, then the next and so on.
> 
> OK gut check time. I know there are a few folks who are worried about the balloon ladies, sweepers, or just failing. I cannot emphasize enough that you especially need to trust you training. Come on and start with us. It is a great experience to be at the race and in the start. The forward momentum of the morning can create a newer level of energy that may well carry you 5-6 extra miles beyond expectation. Keep one very simple thought as you move through the race  The Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Its that simple. Rather than worry once you pass Start, focus all thought, effort and action to the simple goal of the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Keep you stride light. Head up. Shoulders back and arms freely swinging with a RELAXED grip. Smile, yes SMILE and take a deep and cleansing breath every so often. Make the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum your race day mission. Track your personal time from the start line. Make a pace list if you need so that you can check your personal time at every mile point i.e. :16; :32; :48. If you are not building a buffer on those splits stay focused on your race day mission; the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. That may mean skipping a photo op, pushing through and avoiding a potty break, or simply knuckling down.
> 
> I know that there will be a few who try and try with all their might yet find themselves in a bus seat. Its ok. Understand that you are part of the 1% of the worlds population who will start a marathon event this year. Hold you head high and enjoy the fact that you are not sitting on a couch or you are not the grumpy guest miffed at the runners who are keeping him from easily walking to a ride. You are one of the few who decided to be healthier and fitter last year and this is YOUR celebration and party. Enjoy the race while you are in it and know that even in an apparent failure, you are still a winner. You have moved off the couch. Take lessons learned and apply them to your next race.
> 
> Everyone, have safe travels and enjoy the race.
> 
> One final thought.
> I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever.  Shane Falco
> 
> 
> Get out there and make it a great run!


Thank you for the fabulous advice! I may have teared up reading @FFigawi post. I’m nervous about many things, mostly the humidity, but I think with your advice and wisdom I can survive it. I may change my shirt choice for the full from black to red in hopes of feeling a bit cooler. I’ve never used the cooling towel I have but I’ll bring it with me I think just in case.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

FFigawi said:


> Good morning everyone. With one week to go before Dopey starts, I thought I’d repost these great words of advice from Charles. Hope it helps calm some nerves and get you excited for the races to come.
> ——-
> The hay is in the barn!
> 
> Coach Lackey used to yell that as we finished up practice before the big game. It was a groaner to a teen as we really did not understand the meaning of the phrase. Its a simple way of saying trust all the work you have put in this fall and let the race come to you. You may not feel well trained or are suffering through injury or illness or worse; both. Relax.
> 
> Think back as you pack and think of how hard it was to run 2 miles last July and now how short a 10 mile run feels. Think of all the trials you went through and how you developed the tool set to pull a run out and finish it rather than throw the towel in and head home. There is an inner peace that you have now that will help carry you through the race(s) this weekend.
> 
> If you are in the lack of training or injured camp, trust that the miles put in will help get you to the finish line. I know some have run little since Thanksgiving and yes, you too are able to finish. Keep a positive outlook as you start and it will help carry you to the line.
> 
> It is very normal to be a little nervous today; especially if this is your first event. It may be difficult to work as you loop through the what more could I have done list, over and over and over. Note that even those with 20+ marathons have some of the same nerves. The causes may differ just a bit, but the nerves may be just the same. Take a deep breath and relax as you work through this short work week.
> 
> Hydrate starting today. You may be snowbound and think that is silly but if you amp up the daily intake by just one glass or two every day this week your body will thank you. Make sure to buy a bottle of water for the plane. Air plane will suck the hydration down.
> 
> Make sure you have everything on your check list. I have seen a couple versions floating around, make sure they fit what you have trained with this fall. Carry your race shoes and clothing in a carry on. It does not happen often, but you really do not want your running shoes in Hawaii while you are in Orlando.
> 
> Make sure you do not amp up eating once you arrive. Disney has really amped up portion sizes and buffets are just bad news if you fail on self control. You want to maintain a nice balanced and well portioned diet from now until race morning. You simply do not need to gorge on a ton of pasta, a simple and light pasta meal should be more of a celebration of race eve than a thanksgiving meal wannabe.
> 
> The weather looks warm and worse humid, I urge a cautious pace on race morning. You know what your training pace has been; start with that or maybe 30-60 seconds slower. Dew point (or wet bulb) temperatures are the statistic to look for. When they are above 60F, caution is needed.
> 
> Race morning can be an all nerves on deck period. Take a few deep breaths and make sure you do not walk out the door missing something important  like your bottoms. Ok Bib. I find that I allay most nerves by laying out my clothing in a stack; especially in a hotel type room. The first thing or bottom of the stack are my shoes then socks, HR monitor, Shirt, Bottoms. That way you are pulling the first item needed from the top of the stack, then the next and so on.
> 
> OK gut check time. I know there are a few folks who are worried about the balloon ladies, sweepers, or just failing. I cannot emphasize enough that you especially need to trust you training. Come on and start with us. It is a great experience to be at the race and in the start. The forward momentum of the morning can create a newer level of energy that may well carry you 5-6 extra miles beyond expectation. Keep one very simple thought as you move through the race  The Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Its that simple. Rather than worry once you pass Start, focus all thought, effort and action to the simple goal of the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Keep you stride light. Head up. Shoulders back and arms freely swinging with a RELAXED grip. Smile, yes SMILE and take a deep and cleansing breath every so often. Make the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum your race day mission. Track your personal time from the start line. Make a pace list if you need so that you can check your personal time at every mile point i.e. :16; :32; :48. If you are not building a buffer on those splits stay focused on your race day mission; the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. That may mean skipping a photo op, pushing through and avoiding a potty break, or simply knuckling down.
> 
> I know that there will be a few who try and try with all their might yet find themselves in a bus seat. Its ok. Understand that you are part of the 1% of the worlds population who will start a marathon event this year. Hold you head high and enjoy the fact that you are not sitting on a couch or you are not the grumpy guest miffed at the runners who are keeping him from easily walking to a ride. You are one of the few who decided to be healthier and fitter last year and this is YOUR celebration and party. Enjoy the race while you are in it and know that even in an apparent failure, you are still a winner. You have moved off the couch. Take lessons learned and apply them to your next race.
> 
> Everyone, have safe travels and enjoy the race.
> 
> One final thought.
> I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever.  Shane Falco
> 
> 
> Get out there and make it a great run!


DH here...
I never thought I'd see this post, and have it apply to us.  Marathon Weekend and its annual thread used to be something where we watched and read the tales of everyone else.  Now, we arrive at the precipice of MW.  DW and I look forward to meeting as many as we can.  We might not have remembered to hit "like" or quote and reply, but we have appreciated going through this experience with every one of you.  

My @DopeyBadger training plan is 21 weeks, or as I have been saying:  20 weeks with 1 week of celebration at the end.  This morning was my last run with "hard" paces in it.  DW and I have both had ever escalating monthly mileage PRs for the last several months to numbers that, for us, were previously unheard of.  Look for me in C for Goofy and DW in E for the half!


----------



## FawnJD

FFigawi said:


> Good morning everyone. With one week to go before Dopey starts, I thought I’d repost these great words of advice from Charles. Hope it helps calm some nerves and get you excited for the races to come.
> ——-



This definitely got the butterflies going for me; so excited for next week!


----------



## aalvis

Thank you all for your knowledge, expertise,  and words of wisdom! It really does help with some of the nerves!


----------



## Nightriders19

DopeyBadger said:


> Yes, every run with HAT in mind is more helpful than having done nothing at all.  I’ve been doing it for 1.5 weeks now and 6 total runs.  Each has felt successively more comfortable than the last.



On Tuesday, it was around 32-34F here, and I ran in a hooded thermal half-zip with a jacket over top, as well as insulated pants.  I was HOT.  Here's hoping that it will help!


----------



## ZellyB

You know it's almost MW when the 'hay is in the barn" post appears!!  I'm not running it this year but I still love that post.


----------



## Nightriders19

I need to ask a stupid question.  This is my first runDisney event.  I keep looking at the event guide and the maps, and I'm still really confused about the corrals and this "walk-out" to the start line.  Is there lots of signage near the start?  Will it be pretty obvious where I'm supposed to be?  How will I know if they're closing my corral (A)?  

I'm planning to be there early enough to figure all this out, but with taper madness creeping in, I'm starting to have worries about knowing where I need to go on race morning.  Also having worries about not having enough training, despite having 4 successful 20+ mile runs under my belt


----------



## SheHulk

Nightriders19 said:


> I need to ask a stupid question.  This is my first runDisney event.  I keep looking at the event guide and the maps, and I'm still really confused about the corrals and this "walk-out" to the start line.  Is there lots of signage near the start?  Will it be pretty obvious where I'm supposed to be?  How will I know if they're closing my corral (A)?
> 
> I'm planning to be there early enough to figure all this out, but with taper madness creeping in, I'm starting to have worries about knowing where I need to go on race morning.  Also having worries about not having enough training, despite having 4 successful 20+ mile runs under my belt


There will be a sea of people heading to the corrals in all likelihood so you should be able to follow everybody else! Try to relax! Have a great time!


----------



## michigandergirl

Nightriders19 said:


> I need to ask a stupid question.  This is my first runDisney event.  I keep looking at the event guide and the maps, and I'm still really confused about the corrals and this "walk-out" to the start line.  Is there lots of signage near the start?  Will it be pretty obvious where I'm supposed to be?  How will I know if they're closing my corral (A)?
> 
> I'm planning to be there early enough to figure all this out, but with taper madness creeping in, I'm starting to have worries about knowing where I need to go on race morning.  Also having worries about not having enough training, despite having 4 successful 20+ mile runs under my belt



Just follow the huge mass of people walking to the corrals (cattle herd). The corrals each have huge light up balloons the corral letters on them. Everything is marked well and there are lots of volunteers around if you have questions.


----------



## KSellers88

Nightriders19 said:


> I need to ask a stupid question.  This is my first runDisney event.  I keep looking at the event guide and the maps, and I'm still really confused about the corrals and this "walk-out" to the start line.  Is there lots of signage near the start?  Will it be pretty obvious where I'm supposed to be?  How will I know if they're closing my corral (A)?
> 
> I'm planning to be there early enough to figure all this out, but with taper madness creeping in, I'm starting to have worries about knowing where I need to go on race morning.  Also having worries about not having enough training, despite having 4 successful 20+ mile runs under my belt



Like others have said, there will be a huge sea of people to follow and tons of signage. This past Wine and Dine weekend I asked the volunteers checking the bibs outside of the corral around what time they planned to close the corrals for the walk to the start line. Then I did my stretching and bathroom visits and walked into the corral around 5 minutes before they told me they would close it. There have been other runners yell out that they are about to close the corral before, but I liked having that time as an estimate to know when to be in the corral. I have missed corral A before and went with corral B and it was no big deal. Just try not to worry and have fun!


----------



## Jason Bryer

PrincessV said:


> In my experience, it depends and is almost 100% dependent on sun, rather than actual temp. I've found that jumping from 40-something one day to 70-something the next to run before sunrise or after sunset has no bearing on how I feel, beyond being more or less sweaty. But 40-something vs. 70-something in full sun is another story entirely, with 70-something hurting a whole lot more. Which makes me think there probably isn't a whole lot I can do to force further acclimatization. But I may roll out tonight in capris and long sleeves (forecast to be near 80) and see what happens!



I completely agree. I was visiting family in Florida for Xmas so I did my last long run (21 miles) on Xmas eve in the mid 80s but it was cloudy. Then was to do a 10 mile run the following Sunday, same temperature, but no clouds and bailed at 7.5 miles into the pool. Just checked my running app and the temp and humidity were about the same.


----------



## willieT

Nightriders19 said:


> I'm planning to be there early enough to figure all this out, but with taper madness creeping in, I'm starting to have worries about knowing where I need to go on race morning.  Also having worries about not having enough training, despite having 4 successful 20+ mile runs under my belt



You are more than ready with 4 runs of 20+ miles!  And, as the others have said, it's basically impossible to not know where to go -- just follow everyone else.   To help ease your nerves, check out these videos which show the walk out path plus fun details of the (old) course:

*Pirate Bobcat from 2014:*





Y*ou gotta love Fabio's enthusiasm and energy  :*





*Arno does a great job capturing the entire race, including the character stops:*


----------



## RussTKD

So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?


----------



## garneska

RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?



I am planning to race the half if the weather is not stupid.  Worried about humidity.  Truth I am only running the half.


----------



## Basil Fox

Does anyone know, are Camelbak running vests allowed on the course?


----------



## disneygpa

FFigawi said:


> Good morning everyone. With one week to go before Dopey starts, I thought I’d repost these great words of advice from Charles. Hope it helps calm some nerves and get you excited for the races to come.
> ——-
> The hay is in the barn!
> 
> Coach Lackey used to yell that as we finished up practice before the big game. It was a groaner to a teen as we really did not understand the meaning of the phrase. Its a simple way of saying trust all the work you have put in this fall and let the race come to you. You may not feel well trained or are suffering through injury or illness or worse; both. Relax.
> 
> Think back as you pack and think of how hard it was to run 2 miles last July and now how short a 10 mile run feels. Think of all the trials you went through and how you developed the tool set to pull a run out and finish it rather than throw the towel in and head home. There is an inner peace that you have now that will help carry you through the race(s) this weekend.
> 
> If you are in the lack of training or injured camp, trust that the miles put in will help get you to the finish line. I know some have run little since Thanksgiving and yes, you too are able to finish. Keep a positive outlook as you start and it will help carry you to the line.
> 
> It is very normal to be a little nervous today; especially if this is your first event. It may be difficult to work as you loop through the what more could I have done list, over and over and over. Note that even those with 20+ marathons have some of the same nerves. The causes may differ just a bit, but the nerves may be just the same. Take a deep breath and relax as you work through this short work week.
> 
> Hydrate starting today. You may be snowbound and think that is silly but if you amp up the daily intake by just one glass or two every day this week your body will thank you. Make sure to buy a bottle of water for the plane. Air plane will suck the hydration down.
> 
> Make sure you have everything on your check list. I have seen a couple versions floating around, make sure they fit what you have trained with this fall. Carry your race shoes and clothing in a carry on. It does not happen often, but you really do not want your running shoes in Hawaii while you are in Orlando.
> 
> Make sure you do not amp up eating once you arrive. Disney has really amped up portion sizes and buffets are just bad news if you fail on self control. You want to maintain a nice balanced and well portioned diet from now until race morning. You simply do not need to gorge on a ton of pasta, a simple and light pasta meal should be more of a celebration of race eve than a thanksgiving meal wannabe.
> 
> The weather looks warm and worse humid, I urge a cautious pace on race morning. You know what your training pace has been; start with that or maybe 30-60 seconds slower. Dew point (or wet bulb) temperatures are the statistic to look for. When they are above 60F, caution is needed.
> 
> Race morning can be an all nerves on deck period. Take a few deep breaths and make sure you do not walk out the door missing something important  like your bottoms. Ok Bib. I find that I allay most nerves by laying out my clothing in a stack; especially in a hotel type room. The first thing or bottom of the stack are my shoes then socks, HR monitor, Shirt, Bottoms. That way you are pulling the first item needed from the top of the stack, then the next and so on.
> 
> OK gut check time. I know there are a few folks who are worried about the balloon ladies, sweepers, or just failing. I cannot emphasize enough that you especially need to trust you training. Come on and start with us. It is a great experience to be at the race and in the start. The forward momentum of the morning can create a newer level of energy that may well carry you 5-6 extra miles beyond expectation. Keep one very simple thought as you move through the race  The Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Its that simple. Rather than worry once you pass Start, focus all thought, effort and action to the simple goal of the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. Keep you stride light. Head up. Shoulders back and arms freely swinging with a RELAXED grip. Smile, yes SMILE and take a deep and cleansing breath every so often. Make the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum your race day mission. Track your personal time from the start line. Make a pace list if you need so that you can check your personal time at every mile point i.e. :16; :32; :48. If you are not building a buffer on those splits stay focused on your race day mission; the Relentless Pursuit of FORWARD Momentum. That may mean skipping a photo op, pushing through and avoiding a potty break, or simply knuckling down.
> 
> I know that there will be a few who try and try with all their might yet find themselves in a bus seat. Its ok. Understand that you are part of the 1% of the worlds population who will start a marathon event this year. Hold you head high and enjoy the fact that you are not sitting on a couch or you are not the grumpy guest miffed at the runners who are keeping him from easily walking to a ride. You are one of the few who decided to be healthier and fitter last year and this is YOUR celebration and party. Enjoy the race while you are in it and know that even in an apparent failure, you are still a winner. You have moved off the couch. Take lessons learned and apply them to your next race.
> 
> Everyone, have safe travels and enjoy the race.
> 
> One final thought.
> I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory... lasts forever.  Shane Falco
> 
> 
> Get out there and make it a great run!


Wow!  Thanks!! I really really really needed to read that!!!


----------



## Dopey 2020

RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?



Planning on going for a PR in the full regardless of weather conditions. Just need to slow down and enjoy all the mornings prior to Sunday.


----------



## DopeyBadger

*Possibly *what the bibs will look like (seen in some of the art)?  Go to Marathon Weekend under events

https://www.lasting-art.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## rdelar01

RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?


Racing is a strong word for what I am looking to do, LOL... I'm looking for a nice pace to finish my first marathon in 4:30 
I plan to stick with the Galloway 4:30 pace group in Coral D.


----------



## disneygpa

DopeyBadger said:


> With the current weather forecast saying it _might_ be hot, I figured I'd re-post this about heat acclimation training.  A key thing to remember is that the response to heat acclimation training is logarithmic according to the research.  Meaning it's not too late to start.  The first five HAT workouts offer substantially more adaptations than do the second five HAT workouts.  So starting now will help make you feel _more_ comfortable (not actually comfortable) then if you did nothing at all.
> 
> I didn't verify all the sources, but this appears to be well researched and sourced.
> 
> https://www.gssiweb.org/sports-scie...athletic-performance-in-warm-hot-environments
> I put them behind spoilers for anyone who wants to skip past it.
> 
> *A post from November 2017:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #1
> 
> 
> 
> Another option to help prepare for training in winter but racing in the unpredictable Florida weather is heat acclimation training outside (similar to your strategy on the treadmill):
> 
> So during most of your training you'll be wearing just enough clothes to border on being cold when training outside but staying comfortable. When you enter those last two weeks of training during your taper, switch to overdressing on everyday. It takes approximately 8-10 workouts to acclimate to a different condition (thus for people who run 4+ times per week about 2 weeks).
> 
> For example, for a cold workout I might wear columbia long sleeve, tights, and gloves. This would keep me comfortable in the cold weather but wouldn't hinder my performance. But during the taper during the same workout, I'd wear two columbia long sleeves, a cheap running jacket, two pairs of tights, and gloves. It was INCREDIBLY hot and uncomfortable to run in. I didn't care about pace anymore because I was in the taper. I was more concerned with giving the same effort but in this simulated heated environment. By wearing a poorly circulating running jacket, I semi-created a humid environment close to my skin (not allowing the moisture to leave). It is ABSOLUTELY critical that you continue to drink water as if it were a hot environment because this technique will dehydrate you very quickly and you'd like to continue to recover (taper) in advance of the race as well. Also, be very careful during your cool down because without the massive heat being generated by your body you'll get cold quick because of the sweat.
> 
> I used this Heat Acclimation strategy in preparation for the 2016/2017 Dopey Challenge. The 2016 marathon was relatively hot and humid (Temp + Dew Point of 140) compared to when I left WI (WC of -50F). That year was the slowest Disney Marathon winning time (2:33) ever. The winner, Fredison Costa, mentioned while accepting the award that he was about 15 minutes off his predicted time (because of the weather). That year, I was roughly 10 minutes off my time (3:45 vs 3:55) using my Heat Acclimation strategy even though I came from the frozen tundra. Is it perfect? Of course not. But it certainly can help make some of the necessary physiological changes in the body to enable you to be better prepared for racing in the heat (on the completely unknown chance it'll be T+D of 140 or like this past year with a T+D of 67).
> 
> 
> 
> *And a different post with similar information, but some different stuff from December 2016.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #2
> 
> 
> 
> According to the research I've read, it takes about 14 days or 10 workouts to acclimate to a new temperature. So around today marks a good time to consider starting. For me personally, I typically dress in whatever I would normally wear for the weather conditions, and then act as if it's the next level of cold. So when I would wear shorts and tank normally in such weather, now I'll wear tights and a thermal. Or if I were to dress in a thermal and tights, now maybe a thermal+jacket and two tights. The point is to dress warmer than you need to be to create a micro-climate close to your skin. You want to be sweating and "feel" hot. This sweating and feeling of being "hot" will induce an adaptation in your body to acclimate to a warmer climate (primarily higher blood plasma and volume level, increased sweat rate, decreased salt amount in sweat, decreased fatigue rate of sweat glands, and quicker onset of sweating).
> 
> A few things to keep in mind if you choose to heat acclimate and have never done it before:
> -Make sure to increase your fluid intake. Because you'll be sweating more, you'll need more fluids than a normal winter run. So make sure to stay hydrated. There is conflicting research as to whether dehydrated training is the key to heat acclimation, but I personally will not intentionally withhold water from myself.
> -Be prepared to sacrifice some of the quality of your workout. You're going to be hot and you may find your pace will slow a bit naturally. In my opinion, that's ok. Don't push it. I would prefer to sacrifice a touch on pacing so that I can better prepare my body for the possible heat in Florida. The minimal gains made in pacing at this point in training would be far-outweighed by the potential gains made through heat acclimation training.
> -When the run is finished, make sure to get inside quickly. Because of the excessive sweat rate for a winter run, you're more susceptible to getting cold quickly with all that moisture hanging around your body. So as soon as you finish the run, get inside your home, gym or car. Stretch indoors if possible.
> -I will use this method on all types of paced runs from easy to long run to tempo so that my body acclimates at all types of paces, but more-so to get in the necessary workouts (or days) I'm looking for.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> http://www.irunfar.com/2009/02/heat-acclimation.html
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/science-of-hot-weather-running/
> https://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/summer-training-for-a-marathon/
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold
> 
> 
> http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/article/preparing-for-a-hot-race-while-training-in-the-cold



Maybe this is a silly question but I'm gonna ask it anyway.  I've been trying to run with the extra layers to adjust and for the most part it's been ok.  But what about when I'm not running.  Would it be a benefit to try and put up with a little extra heat all day long?  Like maybe wear a jacket or sweatshirt when I wouldn't normally wear one?  Would it help to just get used to being hot and muggy?


----------



## PrincessV

Jason Bryer said:


> I completely agree. I was visiting family in Florida for Xmas so I did my last long run (21 miles) on Xmas eve in the mid 80s but it was cloudy. Then was to do a 10 mile run the following Sunday, same temperature, but no clouds and bailed at 7.5 miles into the pool. Just checked my running app and the temp and humidity were about the same.


It's crazy, right?! And not much helps, short of carrying an umbrella, I'm afraid.


----------



## pinkxray

Just want a reminder answer to this question.
The walkway to DHS from the EPcot resorts is usually open throughout the marathon correct? I know the boats don’t run but I have usually read here the path to walk is open. We are staying at YAcht Club and I am hoping to walk to DHS Sunday morning.


----------



## pluto377

PrincessV said:


> Full disclosure: I'm feeling a little stressed about the predicted heat. Have I trained in far, far worse here in FL? Yes, I have. Have I finished races in worse? Yep, that, too. But man - last year's WDW Marathon just punished me; I felt like I was being roasted toward the end. Remembering that is causing the stress, even though I know some of that pain was self-inflicted because I ran the first half too hard for the weather. So I'm doing some mental training now to reduce the fear and get into a better head space. In case it helps others who may be worried, here's where it's going...
> 
> I can't control the weather. I _can_ control how I deal with it. I can...
> 
> ... have a plan for slowing down from the start to reduce early heat stress: I will take an extra walk interval at every 1/2 mile
> ... wear appropriate clothing: light, airy, wicking
> ... help myself by making sure I take in adequate fluids and electrolytes the days before
> ... pour water over my head, neck, wrists at water stops and/or water fountains
> ... seek shade wherever possible on the course
> ... carry extra Nuun and Tailwind to ensure adequate electrolyte replacement




Wanted to add to your list- stop at the medical tents for bags of ice.  I ran with and ice bag stuffed in my sports bra last year for about 5 miles and it helped so much.  Not all that comfortable, but I felt like I was burning alive so I needed it.


----------



## LSUfan4444

flav said:


> Should I still carry those clothes, hats, gloves, Mylar blankets, polar fleece blankets, etc? And if I bring them to Florida, are there any place to leave them besides the bins at the races?



I'll still bring some clothes to keep me warm on race morning. I'll take them off and throw them over the barricade just before the start of the race.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

pinkxray said:


> Just want a reminder answer to this question.
> The walkway to DHS from the EPcot resorts is usually open throughout the marathon correct? I know the boats don’t run but I have usually read here the path to walk is open. We are staying at YAcht Club and I am hoping to walk to DHS Sunday morning.



I have never encountered anyone on that path other than runners in the years I have run, so will say it is closed.  Not sure how they close it down but somehow they must keep pedestrians off of it.  There were times it was difficult enough to manage with runners going in the same direction I cannot imagine having others walking in the opposite direction on that path.


----------



## LSUfan4444

RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?


Im going to make up my mind about mile two..

By that time I should be good and warmed up and I'll know then if it's a PR kind of day (which I doubt), a good day to race, a perfect day for a few good tempo miles or a day to just try to have as much fun as possible.

I've PR'd the last two Disney marathons and only racing the half this year and the training this time around has definitely been less focused on this event than what its been in years past.


----------



## LSUfan4444

pinkxray said:


> Just want a reminder answer to this question.
> The walkway to DHS from the EPcot resorts is usually open throughout the marathon correct? I know the boats don’t run but I have usually read here the path to walk is open. We are staying at YAcht Club and I am hoping to walk to DHS Sunday morning.



Ive used the walkway before on marathon Sunday...just be mindful of the runners. I'd suggest taking the bridge from Yacht Club over to the boardwalk and cutting through the clown pool and not actually hitting to much of the run route until past the boardwalk tennis courts (near where the 24 mi ish aid station will be).


----------



## pinkxray

LSUfan4444 said:


> Ive used the walkway before on marathon Sunday...just be mindful of the runners. I'd suggest taking the bridge from Yacht Club over to the boardwalk and cutting through the clown pool and not actually hitting to much of the run route until past the boardwalk tennis courts (near where the 24 mi ish aid station will be).



Thanks for making me feel better. I’d much prefer walking vs having to use a bus or car. We plan on leaving around 6am anyway. I can’t imagine the path would be too busy with runners that early.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DopeyBadger said:


> *Possibly *what the bibs will look like (seen in some of the art)?  Go to Marathon Weekend under events
> 
> https://www.lasting-art.com/collections/frontpage
> View attachment 462024View attachment 462023View attachment 462025View attachment 462026


I wonder if this gives a hint about race shirt colors too. Maybe the top background bib color is the shirt color?
I just hope they learned from November and that the shirts are consistently sized.


----------



## Leia's Mom

Good luck to everybody!  Getting excited.  As for the heat, I remember a race something like 7 or 8 years ago where I overheard the medic on the bike radioing to someone that "they are dropping like flies".  DH reminds me of that for every warm run.  Having said that, I'll take the heat over the cold any day.  I can't stand being tired and sitting in the corral cold.   Good to hear that I'm not the only one with anxiety.  This is something like my 12th Goofy and I still panic when I see medical tents at Disney.  My first marathon was at Disney, and I just knew I wouldn't make it past them.  Now, every one, is another one down


----------



## goingthedistance

pinkxray said:


> Thanks for making me feel better. I’d much prefer walking vs having to use a bus or car. We plan on leaving around 6am anyway. I can’t imagine the path would be too busy with runners that early.


6am you probably won't see many runners (first finishers would be after 7am) but you could see the wheelchair athletes.  The push rim athletes would be at/near the boardwalk/DHS path at 6:15am based on last year's winning times.  And they will be fast.  Last year's men's winners were going about 18 mph.


----------



## MissLiss279

Basil Fox said:


> Does anyone know, are Camelbak running vests allowed on the course?


Yes, or at least they have been in the past. In the safety section of the guide it does not mention anything about hydration vests not being allowed. Bags are checked before you enter the staging area.


----------



## DopeyBadger

disneygpa said:


> Maybe this is a silly question but I'm gonna ask it anyway.  I've been trying to run with the extra layers to adjust and for the most part it's been ok.  But what about when I'm not running.  Would it be a benefit to try and put up with a little extra heat all day long?  Like maybe wear a jacket or sweatshirt when I wouldn't normally wear one?  Would it help to just get used to being hot and muggy?



https://www.gssiweb.org/sports-scie...athletic-performance-in-warm-hot-environments
This would suggest sitting in warm rooms (or sleeping with the air conditioning off) does not effect heat acclimatization as much as doing HAT.  So I'd say it's probably unnecessary and too much additional stress.


----------



## Tennesotans

RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?



Doing both  Taking the half easy and hoping the conditions will allow racing on the full (I have "B" and "C" goals if things go wonky).


----------



## StarGirl11

Someone on FB noticed the runners square page got updated with walk out times for them:



Im bringing this up because I have a feeling that the runners square peeps won’t be making the trek at the same times as the chairs/adaptives. Rather will start our walk probably a good five minutes before is what I’m guessing. Which means for the full *do not* mess around with the 3:30 arrival time. It’s better to be there a bit early then to get stuck in traffic worrying about making a mad spring to the start. Or even being able to get there at all with the new course.

Unfortunately I’m stuck with whatever acclimation I’ve got. My trainer has me on rest days mostly for this last week. So whatever mileage I get is going to be on the low side.


----------



## Ponoche

I've been waiting to see their stuff for 2020.  Thanks for posting it.



DopeyBadger said:


> *Possibly *what the bibs will look like (seen in some of the art)?  Go to Marathon Weekend under events
> 
> https://www.lasting-art.com/collections/frontpage
> View attachment 462024View attachment 462023View attachment 462025View attachment 462026


----------



## FawnJD

rdelar01 said:


> Racing is a strong word for what I am looking to do, LOL... I'm looking for a nice pace to finish my first marathon in 4:30
> I plan to stick with the Galloway 4:30 pace group in Coral D.



I have pretty much the exact same goal--here's to great marathon vibes for both of us!


----------



## DopeyBadger

*2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2020_01_02 FINAL*

Alright, attached you will find the FINAL version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List!

I added real bathroom locations along the HM and M course per noguiltdisney's website.  We have:

5k - 38 runners (29 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
10k - 46 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
HM - 58 runners (48 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
M - 67 runners (57 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)

Excited to share the race course with you all!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

I learned a lot from Charles back before just my 3rd race in 2012.  I used to live in fear that a missed run or two would destroy my goal of just finishing  Experience has since taught me otherwise, but it still took many races to help me learn just how much consistency can do for you.  



PaDisneyCouple said:


> I never thought I'd see this post, and have it apply to us. Marathon Weekend and its annual thread used to be something where we watched and read the tales of everyone else. Now, we arrive at the precipice of MW. DW and I look forward to meeting as many as we can. We might not have remembered to hit "like" or quote and reply, but we have appreciated going through this experience with every one of you.


I too spent many years very confident that I would never run a marathon.  And then reading marathon reports began to hatch the idea in my head.  And now I'm back for marathon number 2.  


RussTKD said:


> So who is 'racing' as opposed to taking a guided running tour of the parks coupled with character meets?


At my slower pace, I think it winds up being both.  


pluto377 said:


> Wanted to add to your list- stop at the medical tents for bags of ice


This is a very good idea.  The humidity during the 2019 marathon was tough and really beat down on me at the end.  I poured water down my back at just about every stop, regretted throwing my sponge away, and after seeing other runners do it, I spent part of the last few miles with an ice bag on my head.  I even have the pictures to prove it.  But that ice bag helped immensely.  One other thought from me.  If you're deciding between a hat and a visor, go with a visor.  It provides the same amount of shade as a hat does, but it also allows the heat to escape quicker as it starts to build.


----------



## bevcgg

Sleepless Knight said:


> regretted throwing my sponge away,



Just outside of AK last year- some amazing person handed me a ice cold washcloth right out of the cooler! That became my best friend for the next 13 miles as I kept it wet at each water station.  So if the forecast holds up- think of grabbing one from your room to take with you.  Or pack a cool towel now from another race! 

Someone - on this list I think- posted this last year - with tip to load it with sunscreen for race day! It saved me as the aid stations ran out! So plan ahead- don't burn. A burn on Saturday will make life miserable on Sunday!


----------



## FFigawi

DopeyBadger said:


> *2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List v2020_01_02 FINAL*
> 
> Alright, attached you will find the FINAL version of the 2020 Marathon Weekend DIS List!
> 
> I added real bathroom locations along the HM and M course per noguiltdisney's website.  We have:
> 
> 5k - 38 runners (29 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 10k - 46 runners (37 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> HM - 58 runners (48 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> M - 67 runners (57 yes/maybe to the pre-race meet!)
> 
> Excited to share the race course with you all!



Thanks @DopeyBadger!! This is great! One thing I’ll add for each race is that I assume @croach and I and others will be found in the parking lot beer area after each race. If anyone wants to meet up with us, please do.


----------



## Sleepy425

For my Wilderness Explorer costume, I bought an orange cooling tower to use as a bandana.  Hoping it helps for the half.
We're almost at the point where I can't Amazon Prime things in time before I leave.  Fingers crossed I have everything!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

bevcgg said:


> Just outside of AK last year- some amazing person handed me a ice cold washcloth right out of the cooler! That became my best friend for the next 13 miles as I kept it wet at each water station. So if the forecast holds up- think of grabbing one from your room to take with you. Or pack a cool towel now from another race!


Thanks for that tip.  I always have plenty of cooling towels from previous runDisney races so that will help.  I always run with an empty drawstring backpack to hold things like gloves or even stuff after the race, so I can always put the cooling towel in there.


----------



## cesj90

As we head into the 7-day forecast range (which has general 80% accuracy), I found this interesting weather forecast accuracy tool on Forecastadvisor.com (searchable by zip code) which shows which weather site has been the most accurate for Disney World this month and this year. Looks like The Weather Channel & Dark Sky are our best bets!


----------



## disneygpa

Sleepless Knight said:


> Thanks for that tip.  I always have plenty of cooling towels from previous runDisney races so that will help.  I always run with an empty drawstring backpack to hold things like gloves or even stuff after the race, so I can always put the cooling towel in there.



So I don't have any cooling towels.  Living in the PNW does have some advantages I guess.  Can anyone recommend a brand/style/size etc?  Maybe and Amazon link if that's allowed? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## croach

FFigawi said:


> Thanks @DopeyBadger!! This is great! One thing I’ll add for each race is that I assume @croach and I and others will be found in the parking lot beer area after each race. If anyone wants to meet up with us, please do.



You will definitely find me with a parking lot beer. I'll keep an eye on the DIS for anyone wanting to meet up.


----------



## MissLiss279

disneygpa said:


> So I don't have any cooling towels.  Living in the PNW does have some advantages I guess.  Can anyone recommend a brand/style/size etc?  Maybe and Amazon link if that's allowed? Thanks in advance!!


I think runDisney hands out Dr Cool instant cooling towels.


----------



## Davie Business

Also usually several people selling them at expo.


----------



## CDKG

disneygpa said:


> So I don't have any cooling towels.  Living in the PNW does have some advantages I guess.  Can anyone recommend a brand/style/size etc?  Maybe and Amazon link if that's allowed? Thanks in advance!!


They were selling them in the gift shops when I was there for Wine & Dine. (Of course, they could be like umbrellas and ponchos and magically appear when the conditions warrant it...) Other than the coolcore cooling towels I have received from runDisney races, I have also purchased from Mission.


----------



## Dopey 2020

pinkxray said:


> Just want a reminder answer to this question.
> The walkway to DHS from the EPcot resorts is usually open throughout the marathon correct? I know the boats don’t run but I have usually read here the path to walk is open. We are staying at YAcht Club and I am hoping to walk to DHS Sunday morning.



Looks like it depends on which cast member saw who and at what time, I can say for certain I’ve been at both BC and BW for races and officially the walk is closed. There are generally signs everywhere and even got a letter in the room, as well as the resort actually running buses to Epcot and DHS while it was closed. I have also run around pedestrians going against the flow so the reality is who knows how well it’s enforced. You can chance it but may get turned away.


----------



## PrincessV

So I did my 3.5 mile run last night in a T+D of 140 (temp 77, DP 63, humidity 70%), wearing a long sleeve tee, tights and a hat... and was perfectly comfortable.  I guess I'm more heat acclimated than I thought?!  Now if those thunderstorm chances could get the heck out of the forecast...


----------



## PrincessV

bevcgg said:


> Someone - on this list I think- posted this last year - with tip to load it with sunscreen for race day! It saved me as the aid stations ran out!


That was me! But I can't take credit for the idea, only sharing it; I saw it years ago in some random article. So glad it helped you! It's my go-to for all long runs here in FL - I reapply every 2 hours. 



cesj90 said:


> As we head into the 7-day forecast range (which has general 80% accuracy), I found this interesting weather forecast accuracy tool on Forecastadvisor.com (searchable by zip code) which shows which weather site has been the most accurate for Disney World this month and this year. Looks like The Weather Channel & Dark Sky are our best bets!


I live in FL and have always found Weather Channel to be reasonably accurate for forecasting.


----------



## huskies90

Look!! More weather!!!!

1/3/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 62°/47° Partly Sunny and cooler
Thu 1/9 - 70°/56° Time of clouds and sun
Fri 1/10 - 83°/68° Warmer with a shower possible
Sat 1/11 85°/68° Mostly sunny and very warm
Sun 1/12 84°/68° Very warm with some sun

1/3/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 62°/51° Partly Cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 74°/65° Partly Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 81°/70° PM Thunderstorms
Sat 1/11 82°/67° Scattered Thunderstorms
Sun 1/12 82°/69° Partly Cloudy

1/3/20 National Weather Service

Wed 1/8 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 63
Wed Night - Mostly clear, with a low around 47
Thu 1/9 - Sunny, with a high near 72


huskies90 said:


> 1/2/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 65°/47° Sun and some clouds
> Thu 1/9 - 76°/63° Warmer with some sun
> Fri 1/10 - 82°/67° A shower possible
> Sat 1/11 84°/66° Partly sunny and very warm
> Sun 1/12 82°/62° Very warm with some sun
> 
> 1/2/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 66°/53° Partly Cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/65° Partly Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 78°/69° Partly Cloudy
> Sat 1/11 82°/67° PM Thunderstorms
> Sun 1/12 81°/66° Partly Cloudy


----------



## mbrittb00

cesj90 said:


> As we head into the 7-day forecast range (which has general 80% accuracy), I found this interesting weather forecast accuracy tool on Forecastadvisor.com (searchable by zip code) which shows which weather site has been the most accurate for Disney World this month and this year. Looks like The Weather Channel & Dark Sky are our best bets!
> 
> View attachment 462092


Honestly Weather Channel and AccuWeather seem to be the most consistent from these two charts.  Dark Sky has been accurate lately, but has a poor track record for the year.  Weather Underground (who I normally trust) has been accurate for the past year, but not so much recently.


----------



## jmasgat

Q: Is the "Goof Troop Roving Road Party" for the full only? Half and full?

Finally got my waiver link and I'm in C, so yeah!


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Along with everyone else, I'm very much looking forward to next week. Things happen and my training plan got derailed on 12/21, so time goals have been scrapped, but I'll keep moving forward to the finish. My race days will now be an entirely new experience, but the goal of enjoying the Dopey Challenge Weekend remains intact.  With that said, is there a late registration window that may still be open for DATW?


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Q: Is the "Goof Troop Roving Road Party" for the full only? Half and full?
> 
> Finally got my waiver link and I'm in C, so yeah!



I'm on the fence for the half because i'm toying with the idea of going DLS. I had planned to run sub-2, but after today's run at 67 degrees and 95% humidity, similar to what I'm guessing next weekend will be, that's not going to happen. DLS sounds like a fun second option. Want to join?


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> Q: Is the "Goof Troop Roving Road Party" for the full only? Half and full?
> 
> Finally got my waiver link and I'm in C, so yeah!



Not sure yet how I’ll approach the half. I’m not running for time, per se, but I might want to try to hit the castle by dark. On the other hand, DLS sounds fun. I’m playing by ear.

That said, definitely report to the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM) for the full!


----------



## JulieODC

jmasgat said:


> Q: Is the "Goof Troop Roving Road Party" for the full only? Half and full?
> 
> Finally got my waiver link and I'm in C, so yeah!



I’m in C for the full and love the idea of a road party....I’m not hung up on a specific time, but given the temps, I’m motivated to try to get as far as I can before the temps and sun rise.....


----------



## CDKG

JulieODC said:


> I’m in C for the full and love the idea of a road party....I’m not hung up on a specific time, but given the temps, I’m motivated to try to get as far as I can before the temps and sun rise.....


That is going to be my plan too.

Last year I decided to run for fun and stop frequently for photos. But, I noticed once the sun really started beating down on us, that was the end of my stopping for photos. I feel like maybe I got that backwards! This year I will still start slow and take walk breaks from the beginning, but no dinking around until after sun rise...when I will need the breaks!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hi runners! Just posted in TPAS, didn’t know this section existed. I’m sorry this is probably repetitive, trying to gather info as fast as I can and didn’t see a sticky with this.

Have a family member who is planning a last last last minute trip next weekend. What does she need to know about marathon weekend? They are likely driving. What routes should be avoided, what parks (especially on Sunday), and anything else to be aware of going over a race weekend?


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi runners! Just posted in TPAS, didn’t know this section existed. I’m sorry this is probably repetitive, trying to gather info as fast as I can and didn’t see a sticky with this.
> 
> Have a family member who is planning a last last last minute trip next weekend. What does she need to know about marathon weekend? They are likely driving. What routes should be avoided, what parks (especially on Sunday), and anything else to be aware of going over a race weekend?



This guide gives all kinds of info about the weekend and could be a good resource for your family member. 
https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you all for these fabulous motivating posts! I have had some health problems over the fall, so training wasn't happening. I am only doing the 10k, but have been concerned about even managing that. This is my third runDisney 10 and you are all reminding me it will be awesome and to have fun!!


----------



## lhermiston

DizzyDis said:


> it will be awesome



You're darn right.


----------



## rdelar01

FawnJD said:


> I have pretty much the exact same goal--here's to great marathon vibes for both of us!



Back at ya!  From DopeyBadger's list I see that you (@FawnJD ), @baxter24 , @DerTobi75 ,@TCB in FLA , @disneygpa and I are all in corral D and have a 10-11 minute target pace. Maybe we can all stick together between the 4:30 and 4:45 pace groups.


----------



## aalvis

JulieODC said:


> I’m in C for the full and love the idea of a road party....I’m not hung up on a specific time, but given the temps, I’m motivated to try to get as far as I can before the temps and sun rise.....


I am towards the back, but I want to get as far as I can before the beat is brutal.


----------



## aalvis

huskies90 said:


> Look!! More weather!!!!
> 
> 1/3/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 62°/47° Partly Sunny and cooler
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/56° Time of clouds and sun
> Fri 1/10 - 83°/68° Warmer with a shower possible
> Sat 1/11 85°/68° Mostly sunny and very warm
> Sun 1/12 84°/68° Very warm with some sun
> 
> 1/3/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 62°/51° Partly Cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/65° Partly Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 81°/70° PM Thunderstorms
> Sat 1/11 82°/67° Scattered Thunderstorms
> Sun 1/12 82°/69° Partly Cloudy
> 
> 1/3/20 National Weather Service
> 
> Wed 1/8 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 63
> Wed Night - Mostly clear, with a low around 47
> Thu 1/9 - Sunny, with a high near 72


It just keeps going up and up...


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> That is going to be my plan too.
> 
> Last year I decided to run for fun and stop frequently for photos. But, I noticed once the sun really started beating down on us, that was the end of my stopping for photos. I feel like maybe I got that backwards! This year I will still start slow and take walk breaks from the beginning, but no dinking around until after sun rise...when I will need the breaks!


My plan for the Full is just to enjoy it. I am used to running in cold temperatures so I know that I will be at my slower paces. You mentioned sunrise... At which point did you find that the combination of heat, sun and humidity was becoming a challenge? 7AM? 10AM? That answer will help me adjust my strategy.


----------



## Barca33Runner

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi runners! Just posted in TPAS, didn’t know this section existed. I’m sorry this is probably repetitive, trying to gather info as fast as I can and didn’t see a sticky with this.
> 
> Have a family member who is planning a last last last minute trip next weekend. What does she need to know about marathon weekend? They are likely driving. What routes should be avoided, what parks (especially on Sunday), and anything else to be aware of going over a race weekend?



Crowds for Marathon Weekend are not usually beyond what can be expected on most weekends. It is not occurring while schools are out of session this year, so unless the Rise of the Resistance hype continues at huge levels I’d say there isn’t really anything Marathon Weekend related to concern themselves with re:crowds.

The parks should be unaffected by races on Thursday and Friday. There may be some traffic delays getting to Hollywood Studios early depending on how quickly the 10k course clears out on Friday, but I wouldn’t think there would be much difficulty. Magic Kingdom is the only park that is run through on Saturday but it should be clear by opening. Roads will be closed for the course on Saturday, but I’d guess they will have things well marked. The Half finishes at Epcot so it could be the most affected as far as times entering the park. Sunday is the big day. There will be a lot of road closures and while MK will be cleared (probably) before opening all of the parks will likely be impacted in some way by the Marathon. AK, HS, and Epcot all have the race going through parts of them in the morning/early afternoon. The race starts earlier this year, so things should be mostly cleared from all parks by about noon, but there will still be some impact.

I’m not super familiar with the roads and what closures will likely be in effect, but that can probably be found in guides. Overall, Marathon Weekend has never been terrible for crowds or park experiences other than when it has directly overlapped with winter break; they should have a good chance to navigate the parks with little inconvenience if they plan appropriately.


----------



## jeremy1002

If I am in Corral A for the 5K, will I be able to leave immediately after I'm done running, or will I have to wait for all the corrals to go off (As I have heard that the busses do)?


----------



## Sir Aaron

rdelar01 said:


> Racing is a strong word for what I am looking to do, LOL... I'm looking for a nice pace to finish my first marathon in 4:30
> I plan to stick with the Galloway 4:30 pace group in Coral D.



This is my first full marathon. I talked to Jeff Galloway for some time about strategy for your first race (which at the time was a HM but I was training in the 8 minute mile pace range). His advice was "your goal for your first race should be to finish." That's it.


----------



## Sir Aaron

rdelar01 said:


> Back at ya!  From DopeyBadger's list I see that you (@FawnJD ), @baxter24 , @DerTobi75 ,@TCB in FLA , @disneygpa and I are all in corral D and have a 10-11 minute target pace. Maybe we can all stick together between the 4:30 and 4:45 pace groups.



I'm off on my training plan and way over weight. I've run over 20 miles at a sub 9 minute mile (and half at a sub 8 minute). But I'm thinking I'm going to shoot for 10 minute miles.


----------



## Sir Aaron

flav said:


> My plan for the Full is just to enjoy it. I am used to running in cold temperatures so I know that I will be at my slower paces. You mentioned sunrise... At which point did you find that the combination of heat, sun and humidity was becoming a challenge? 7AM? 10AM? That answer will help me adjust my strategy.



I joined a Saturday morning running group. We usually finish by sunrise. But on days where I've missed it and "slept in", the sun starts affecting me around 8- 9 AM. If you look at the temps, the temp gets the lowest around 6AM then stays somewhat steady till 8AM. It might go up by 2 degrees between 6 and 8. But at 8AM the temp will start rising at 2 - 3 degrees per hour. By 10AM it will certainly be in the 70s, if not in the mid 70s. 

I will say it also depends on the wind. If I'm running into a light wind or have a cross wind it tends to feel a bit cooler.


----------



## LdyStormy76

flav said:


> My plan for the Full is just to enjoy it. I am used to running in cold temperatures so I know that I will be at my slower paces. You mentioned sunrise... At which point did you find that the combination of heat, sun and humidity was becoming a challenge? 7AM? 10AM? That answer will help me adjust my strategy.



Going off of 2019 Marathon.  Just before dawn the air was so thick it felt like a damp blanket. I was a G start and on the road to MK, so that would have been just after 6 am. As the sun rose I could see the moisture hanging in the air, and was fogging my glasses, that would have been the TTC parking lot, mile 3 at about 6:45/7 am.  Started struggling with the heat in mile 16, so best guess about 10 am and by the time I was handed the sponge in WWOS (mile 20) sometime after 11 you could see people starting to drop and the aid tents were full.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jeremy1002 said:


> If I am in Corral A for the 5K, will I be able to leave immediately after I'm done running, or will I have to wait for all the corrals to go off (As I have heard that the busses do)?



Corral A releases at 5:30am.  The buses back to the resorts don't start until 6:30-6:45am.  So if you finish the 5k in less than 1 hour, and if you want to head back sooner, then you'll need to plan for transportation other than the resort buses.  I don't believe an Uber or a rental car would have an issue leaving the parking lot prior to 6:30am.  The issue is the resort bus route is on the 5k race course, thus it waits until the course clears that section of road.


----------



## CDKG

flav said:


> My plan for the Full is just to enjoy it. I am used to running in cold temperatures so I know that I will be at my slower paces. You mentioned sunrise... At which point did you find that the combination of heat, sun and humidity was becoming a challenge? 7AM? 10AM? That answer will help me adjust my strategy.


Last year it was that long unshaded stretch of Osceola Parkway into WWS. That was about 9:30 am or so...


----------



## jeremy1002

DopeyBadger said:


> Corral A releases at 5:30am.  The buses back to the resorts don't start until 6:30-6:45am.  So if you finish the 5k in less than 1 hour, and if you want to head back sooner, then you'll need to plan for transportation other than the resort buses.  I don't believe an Uber or a rental car would have an issue leaving the parking lot prior to 6:30am.  The issue is the resort bus route is on the 5k race course, thus it waits until the course clears that section of road.


Thanks!  I meant to include that I would be driving and parking my rental car...oops, kind of important to the question.


----------



## SheHulk

I know it's too early to know for sure what the weather will be, but these predictions for T&D look real similar to the Star Wars races this past April, which was downright soupy. I had my sunglasses sitting on top of my head at the beginning of the half, when it's dark, but by the time the sun came up they were foggy just from sitting on my hot sweaty head. And I did not have a single item of clothing on that was dry enough to wipe them off with. Good luck to all of us and I'm hoping the forecast turns a little cooler.


----------



## pluto377

CDKG said:


> Last year it was that long unshaded stretch of Osceola Parkway into WWS. That was about 9:30 am or so...



Same for me last year.  I rode Everest at 8:58am and it was after that that I started to feel horrible.  Probably between 9:30 and 10.


----------



## rdelar01

Sir Aaron said:


> This is my first full marathon. I talked to Jeff Galloway for some time about strategy for your first race (which at the time was a HM but I was training in the 8 minute mile pace range). His advice was "your goal for your first race should be to finish." That's it.


I hear you...and I know whatever time I do, will be a PR, but I wanted to have a time goal to shoot for


----------



## CDKG

pluto377 said:


> Same for me last year.  I rode Everest at 8:58am and it was after that that I started to feel horrible.  Probably between 9:30 and 10.


I drank a LOT of water, so I fortunately never felt sick from the heat. (I carried my handheld and refilled it about 5 times plus carried extra nuun for some of my refills.) But, I did feel the sun and heat zapping the little bit of energy I had left.


----------



## mbrittb00

I know that we won't get our Corral assignments for the 5k and 10k until we get there.  How do they determine those corrals if all we submitted with a 1/2 marathon PoT for Dopey?  Are they completely random, or is there some method to it?


----------



## PrincessV

LdyStormy76 said:


> Going off of 2019 Marathon.  Just before dawn the air was so thick it felt like a damp blanket. I was a G start and on the road to MK, so that would have been just after 6 am. As the sun rose I could see the moisture hanging in the air, and was fogging my glasses, that would have been the TTC parking lot, mile 3 at about 6:45/7 am.  Started struggling with the heat in mile 16, so best guess about 10 am and by the time I was handed the sponge in WWOS (mile 20) sometime after 11 you could see people starting to drop and the aid tents were full.


This was my experience, too, starting from near the back of F. I started at 6:01am and hit Osceola around 9:30am - the heat started getting uncomfortable around the time I entered AK, and really hit me hard around 15-16 miles. One of my most clear memories of the race was exiting DHS, when we made a left off Hollywood and then a right behind that building backstage? The building was throwing just enough shadow to shade 1 person if that person hugged the side of the building while running past. A CM was at the corner yelling and pointing "Stay close to the building for shade!" And we did. Hundreds of us walking single file, moving at whatever the prevailing pace was, just to catch a tiny bit of shade!


----------



## PrincessV

mbrittb00 said:


> I know that we won't get our Corral assignments for the 5k and 10k until we get there.  How do they determine those corrals if all we submitted with a 1/2 marathon PoT for Dopey?  Are they completely random, or is there some method to it?


We were asked in registration to select a pace range we expected to run for the 5K and 10K - corral assignment should be based on that.


----------



## mbrittb00

PrincessV said:


> We were asked in registration to select a pace range we expected to run for the 5K and 10K - corral assignment should be based on that.


Ah, my wife had registered us, and didn't realize it asked for those as well.


----------



## StarGirl11

Honestly with the way the forecast is trending a questions occurred to me. At what point do they consider calling a race. More particularly at what point do they consider calling the full for everyone’s safety?

I was at DL I know they kept going despite the absurd temps the last year. But that was for a half. What’s the breaking point for the full where runDisney decides it’s simply not safe enough to have runners out on the course for 5 plus hours after the suns up. Because let’s be real that’s where the concern really starts. What happens when the suns up.


----------



## cesj90

I'm curious to know this too, how warm is too warm? Looking at historical temps, this is on track to be similar to the 2013 Marathon. For those who ran that one, how was it? 

https://www.findmymarathon.com/weather-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon&year=


StarGirl11 said:


> Honestly with the way the forecast is trending a questions occurred to me. At what point do they consider calling a race. More particularly at what point do they consider calling the full for everyone’s safety?
> 
> I was at DL I know they kept going despite the absurd temps the last year. But that was for a half. What’s the breaking point for the full where runDisney decides it’s simply not safe enough to have runners out on the course for 5 plus hours after the suns up. Because let’s be real that’s where the concern really starts. What happens when the suns up.


----------



## PrincessV

StarGirl11 said:


> Honestly with the way the forecast is trending a questions occurred to me. At what point do they consider calling a race. More particularly at what point do they consider calling the full for everyone’s safety?





cesj90 said:


> I'm curious to know this too, how warm is too warm?


I don't have details, and I know no inside info, but I can tell you conditions were MUCH worse for the 2012 TOT 10-Miler and it wasn't canceled. I really do not think WDW would call off a race for anything other than lightning, tornadoes, or a hurricane. Maybe if it was over 100*? But that's never happened.

ETA: Some info on flag warnings and heat calculations I found from RRCA. The colors at the bottom refer to flag warning colors...


> The heat stress is calculated using a special scientific instrument, designed for that purpose. There are versions that can be permanently mounted in a fixed position, such as the side of building, and there are portable, handheld versions. The proper term for what is being measured is the Wet Bulb Globe Temperature Index, or WBGT Index. This index is expressed in either degrees of Celsius or degrees of Fahrenheit, depending on how you want your device to report.  The WBGT Index is calculated using an accepted mathematical formula that takes into account the following variables:
> 
> Ambient temperature (the usual “weatherman forecast” temperature)
> Relative humidity
> Solar radiation (not the “glow in the dark” kind, but rather the “sunshine on a black car hood” kind)
> The cooling effect of wind
> The color codes correspond to specific parameters of the WBGT Index, with each color changing as the severity of the WBGT Index rises.
> 
> Green – low risk – a WBGT Index of less than or up to 84.9F (29.3C)
> Yellow – moderate risk – a WBGT Index of between 85F to 87.9F (29.4C and 31C)
> Red – high risk – a WBGT Index of between 88F to 89.9F (31.1C and 32.1C)
> Black – extreme risk – a WBGT Index of more than 90F+ (32.2C)


https://www.rrca.org/resources/event-directors/guidelines-for-safe-events/eas


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

disneygpa said:


> So I don't have any cooling towels.  Living in the PNW does have some advantages I guess.  Can anyone recommend a brand/style/size etc?  Maybe and Amazon link if that's allowed? Thanks in advance!!


Walks over to running gear box and grabs cooling towel to bring.  Hadn't thought of this, thanks for posting this!


----------



## StarGirl11

PrincessV said:


> I don't have details, and I know no inside info, but I can tell you conditions were MUCH worse for the 2012 TOT 10-Miler and it wasn't canceled. I really do not think WDW would call off a race for anything other than lightning, tornadoes, or a hurricane. Maybe it was over 100*? But that's never happened.



Yeah but there are two big differences between ToT and this and thus where my concern is coming from: One is distance And thus time running in heat we’re talking about at least as twice as long at the very minimum. The other is being in the sun. ToT was a night time race. Not that it helped with the heat. The Marathon is not and once the sun comes up that might make enough of a difference.


----------



## goingthedistance

I did the St George (UT) marathon in 2010.  It was 94 degrees at the finish line and there is no shade on that course.  They did not black flag that race.  Different humidity and different race directors.



cesj90 said:


> I'm curious to know this too, how warm is too warm? Looking at historical temps, this is on track to be similar to the 2013 Marathon. For those who ran that one, how was it?
> 
> https://www.findmymarathon.com/weather-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon&year=



Regarding the 2013 races, I do not remember much unusual about it.  I ran harder before the sun came up then slowed down and stayed hydrated.  I think Goofy #2 (2007) was hotter (or I remember it as hotter anyway).


----------



## Neon Cactus

StarGirl11 said:


> Honestly with the way the forecast is trending a questions occurred to me. At what point do they consider calling a race. More particularly at what point do they consider calling the full for everyone’s safety?



I think if it were heat related, it would have to be a lot hotter than this forecast for them to call it.  They might have more advisories out reminding people to hydrate and they would probably be keeping a very close on eye on people, especially in the later miles after the sun comes up, but they wouldn't call the entire race.  I remember being hot last year on Osceola Parkway towards WWoS, but not unbearably so.


----------



## PrincessV

The daily high in 2013 for the marathon was 81, humidity 94% - not canceled.
Multiple years with a high of 79 and high humidity - none canceled.


----------



## flav

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Walks over to running gear box and grabs cooling towel to bring.  Hadn't thought of this, thanks for posting this!


I did the same last night. Do runDisney provides cooling towels at every race? In which case I would bring only one for the Half and use the new one for the Full...


----------



## Barby4008

Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not.  Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first).  this is ALL new to me.  I know I am in Corral G.  I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people.  Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later?  Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand?  Thanks!


----------



## RunDopey

During my first marathon attempt in 2015, I DNF due to a stress fracture in my hip.  I ended up in the big medical tent at the finish and it was a *mess* due to all of the people with heat related issues.  IIRC, the 5K was freezing with a gradual warming trend for the marathon.  I was surprised by how many people started the race in cold weather clothing.  I am used to running in hot and run all year but I have messed up hydration and electrolyte levels plenty of times.  Hopefully things will stay under 70 and everyone will be OK.

Now running in < 30 completely baffles me and I end up too hot or cold every time


----------



## Barby4008

Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not. Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first). this is ALL new to me. I know I am in Corral G. I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people. Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later? Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand? Thanks!


----------



## StarGirl11

Yeah I was just questioning it since ya know the high is currently forecast to be higher then some of the other aforementioned dates? 

I know its just speculation at this point and who knows maybe what Florida could decide to throw in at the last minute but its a thought thats been picking up steam recently it feels like.


----------



## goingthedistance

Barby4008 said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not.  Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first).  this is ALL new to me.  I know I am in Corral G.  I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people.  Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later?  Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand?  Thanks!


Balloon ladies start as the very last runners and will maintain a 16 minute per mile pace.  They are not the sweepers.  They are a visual representation of the 16 minute per mile pace which starts when the last runners start.  Being in G you will have a head start on the sweepers.  Trust your training and keep your own pace at 16 minutes per mile or faster (including restrooms/photos/rides) and you will be fine.  Good luck!


----------



## Ponoche

CDKG said:


> Last year it was that long unshaded stretch of Osceola Parkway into WWS. That was about 9:30 am or so...



This, 1000 times this.  I remember not wanting to leave WWoS because at least it had shade.


----------



## PrincessV

Barby4008 said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not.  Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first).  this is ALL new to me.  I know I am in Corral G.  I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people.  Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later?  Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand?  Thanks!


The Balloon Ladies are the very last people to start the race - they start at the very back of corral H - and are the visual "placeholder" of where the sweep point may be. They maintain a 16:00/mile pace the entire race. If you move at a pace faster than 16:00/mile, you'll never see them, as they'll remain well behind you. Should you fall behind them, you'll need to get back in front of them before the next sweep point or risk being pulled from the race.


----------



## StarGirl11

Barby4008 said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not.  Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first).  this is ALL new to me.  I know I am in Corral G.  I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people.  Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later?  Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand?  Thanks!



Sort of? Its 16 min/mile from the last starter so as long as you adhere to the pace you'll be fine. But starting in G does give you less time to stop for characters because there's less of a gap between you and them. And how long you have between you and them depends on when you start and when you start. But no you won't be playing catch up. The bikes will let you know rather loudly if there coming.


----------



## Barby4008

PrincessV said:


> The Balloon Ladies are the very last people to start the race - they start at the very back of corral H - and are the visual "placeholder" of where the sweep point may be. They maintain a 16:00/mile pace the entire race. If you move at a pace faster than 16:00/mile, you'll never see them, as they'll remain well behind you. Should you fall behind them, you'll need to get back in front of them before the next sweep point or risk being pulled from the race.


Thank you!  That makes sense.  I think I should be ok then!  Hoping for cool temps! Bikes?!  They are on bikes?!


----------



## PrincessV

Barby4008 said:


> Bikes?!  They are on bikes?!


Not the Balloon Ladies! Though that's a really fun visual lol! The medical team and sweepers are on bikes.


----------



## StarGirl11

Barby4008 said:


> Thank you!  That makes sense.  I think I should be ok then!  Hoping for cool temps! Bikes?!  They are on bikes?!



Whoops should have been clearer. As @PrincessV said the balloons themselves are not on bikes. But the team that makes up the actual sweepers (balloons indicate the pace but they don't make the call). There signified by people in bright yellow reflective vests who accompany the balloons. Usually there's a bunch in front of and behind them.


----------



## Kerry1957

goingthedistance said:


> I ran harder before the sun came up then slowed down and stayed hydrated.



This is going to be my plan as well since I think it is pretty solid advice. If the hot forecasts hold, I think I'll run my normal @DopeyBadger plan long run pace (not M pace) for the first 17 miles until EE and Thirsty River, drinking extra water with my GU gels as appropriate. 
The last 9+ miles I plan on taking it very easy and making sure my nutrition/hydration is where it needs to be.  This will be my third M in the last 8 months so I have a pretty good idea of my abilities (or should I say my limitations).


----------



## steph0808

I ran in 2013. It was hot. I had the flu. I puked on the plane on the way down on Thursday and barely ate anything the next two days. 

I finished that race. I estimated that I probably drank 100 ounces of water during the race (had two 8-ounce bottles on my belt and had then refilled several times) and didn't pee until two hours after I finished. But that is a combo of dehydration from the illness and not entirely from the race.

Anyway, it was hot and miserable on the highway. And I was sick, but I finished in 6 hours and 42 minutes. Thank you, corral C, for giving me a buffer. 

I highly doubt they would call it off for heat. It is January and the daily high won't occur until after the race is over. 

I do remember that the chocolate they passed out in DHS was already half melted, haha. But I don't think I would have noticed the heat as much if I hadn't already been sick.


----------



## Kerry1957

Another possible hot weather thought for the M.....if the forecasts hold I think I will abandon my Mr Incredible outfit and go with shorts and a tank top. I'll pack both and decide at the last minute.


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Kerry1957 said:


> Another possible hot weather thought for the M.....if the forecasts hold I think I will abandon my Mr Incredible outfit and go with shorts and a tank top. I'll pack both and decide at the last minute.



Then will you be running as Robert Parr?


----------



## Basil Fox

Will the water stops refill your bottles, or do you have to pick up multiple cups from the table to refill with?


----------



## Kerry1957

WhereInFlorida said:


> Then will you be running as Robert Parr?


Yes!........ but Robert Parr as a 62 year old, 210 pound 13-14 minute per mile slogger.


----------



## mbrittb00

Basil Fox said:


> Will the water stops refill your bottles, or do you have to pick up multiple cups from the table to refill with?


In my (limited) experiance, yes.  However, step to the side of the table and out of the main running lanes to do wo.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m hoping they are not using the clear cherry Powerade.  
I’m probably going to want a few extra electrolytes besides my Endurolytes, and I can’t stand that cherry flavor! I know others may like it, but I’m hoping for a different flavor.


----------



## cburnett11

PrincessV said:


> A CM was at the corner yelling and pointing "Stay close to the building for shade!" And we did. Hundreds of us walking single file, moving at whatever the prevailing pace was, just to catch a tiny bit of shade!



I totally remember this CM last year!  Between HS & EP my wife was trying to hug the green construction fence (much shorter than that building earlier) because she thought the shadow was enough to keep her cool.  We still laugh about that.  I'm sure it did nothing, but late in a marathon there's a lot of strategy/thoughts going through your head that make sense at the moment while struggling.


----------



## cburnett11

MissLiss279 said:


> I’m hoping they are not using the clear cherry Powerade.
> I’m probably going to want a few extra electrolytes besides my Endurolytes, and I can’t stand that cherry flavor! I know others may like it, but I’m hoping for a different flavor.



They did not use this flavor last year.  My wife HATES that flavor and I was concerned they'd spring that on her during the marathon and it would be another hurdle to have to overcome.


----------



## LdyStormy76

For the record, at 1:25 pm on Sunday, January 13th I texted DH that it was 79* with a real feel of 81*. Data would have been according to the Weather Channel app.

I was sitting on the bus, waiting to go back to AKL at that point.


----------



## Barby4008

StarGirl11 said:


> Whoops should have been clearer. As @PrincessV said the balloons themselves are not on bikes. But the team that makes up the actual sweepers (balloons indicate the pace but they don't make the call). There signified by people in bright yellow reflective vests who accompany the balloons. Usually there's a bunch in front of and behind them.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

I ran in 2013.  I distinctly remember just exiting the speedway as the sun was starting to come over the trees and saying to myself that I was about to get baked.  It made the Osceola stretch feel even more dreadful.  Worse I remember being motivated to just get to the promised "20 mile spectacular" for the anniversary so was completely deflated when it turned out to be just those giant puppet things.  All that being said, yes it was hot and certainly not my fastest marathon, but wasn't so bad that I would have expected them to think about cancelling it.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Barby4008 said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this correctly! Please forgive and advise if not. Running my first half marathon (like 1st ever, not just WDW first). this is ALL new to me. I know I am in Corral G. I don't understand the timing thing with the balloon people. Are the runners in the last corrals at a disadvantage if they run slower and start later? Will I need to to catch up?Please help me to understand? Thanks!


During the 2017 Dark Side 10K, I was in line for a photo when the bikes came up and told us that the sweep would take place in 5 minutes and that when it came, we could either get out of line and stay with the balloon ladies or stay in line and be swept.  I was 3rd in line, so I waited for my photo and resumed the race, but sure enough a few minutes later I saw the bus pull up and the sweep occurred.  They will give you plenty of notice if you are behind pace and an opportunity to stay on pace.  It's not like you will suddenly be swept with no idea it's coming.


MissLiss279 said:


> I’m hoping they are not using the clear cherry Powerade.
> I’m probably going to want a few extra electrolytes besides my Endurolytes, and I can’t stand that cherry flavor! I know others may like it, but I’m hoping for a different flavor.


Oddly enough I like that flavor outside of races, but not during races. 


cburnett11 said:


> I'm sure it did nothing, but late in a marathon there's a lot of strategy/thoughts going through your head that make sense at the moment while struggling.


During the marathon last year, I got irrationally excited to see the spires of Galaxy's Edge somewhere after mile 21.  I mean Galaxy's Edge construction always excited me anyways, but this was a whole new level.  I think it distracted my body from everything else going on and let my brain take over with excitement.  And this year, I can actually visit Galaxy's Edge after the race.  Whatever it takes to finish.  Whatever it takes.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


----------



## steph0808

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-merchandise/



Wow! Love the choice between pink and blue mickey/minnie for the marathon. Wish they still did the course map on the back though!


----------



## Dopey 2020

Question for those travelers that fly Southwest. I let my nerves get the better of me and booked another flight on points just in case of a problem with the first, knowing I can cancel it last minute when I don’t need it. Do you check in 24 hrs ahead or just leave it alone and cancel when you get to Orlando?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So I told myself that I have to be very cheap for marathon weekend merchandise since I'm saving up for Star Wars Rival Run in April.  But I like that Dopey shirt that says 4 days, 4 parks, 4 races, or something to that effect.  We'll see if I manage to resist it come next Wednesday.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I am not looking forward to the warm temperatures for the marathon, and doubt that they would cancel it due to just heat.  I ran Boston in 2012, where the temperatures reached 89 degrees in Framingham.  I slowed my pace down a lot, and drank a lot.  It took me an additional hour to complete the marathon but I did it.  If it is warm slow down, listen to your body, find some inspiration.  That year, I ran about a quarter of a mile with Teddy Bruschi.  (former NE Patriot)  He inspired me to run faster than him and to beat him.  I also had bought a 2012 Boston Marathon sweatshirt at the expo.  I knew I couldn't wear the sweatshirt if I didn't finish.  Inspiration.  Find it where you can.  At some point during a marathon, the race is more mental than physical.


----------



## Leia's Mom

Dopey 2020 said:


> Question for those travelers that fly Southwest. I let my nerves get the better of me and booked another flight on points just in case of a problem with the first, knowing I can cancel it last minute when I don’t need it. Do you check in 24 hrs ahead or just leave it alone and cancel when you get to Orlando?



I fly Southwest all the time.  Fine to check in to both as long as you cancel before the next flight.  Your points will go back to you.  Good luck with your race!

And on the heat, I ran the 81 degree marathon in 2013.  It was miserable, and too many people didn't hydrate.  However, it was still an absolutely fun race (except for the horrid down and back near WWOS and paybe the area where you are on the highway on the way to the ramp with the green army men . . .)  And even melted chocolate is amazing in a marathon.


----------



## mbrittb00

So out of curiosity, which corral would a 10:00-12:00 pace for the 5k/10k likely put us?


----------



## huskies90

Dopey 2020 said:


> Question for those travelers that fly Southwest. I let my nerves get the better of me and booked another flight on points just in case of a problem with the first, knowing I can cancel it last minute when I don’t need it. Do you check in 24 hrs ahead or just leave it alone and cancel when you get to Orlando?


I did this last year and again this year. If you can afford the points, it is actually a very smart idea. If for some reason your flight gets canceled - especially for a weather event, it can be a mad scramble to get re-booked as most flights these days are at capacity. That happened to us in 2018 and we almost didn't make it down in time for the races.  Last year, I didn't bother checking into my second flight but there is no harm doing that.


Leia's Mom said:


> I fly Southwest all the time.  Fine to check in to both as long as you cancel before the next flight.  Your points will go back to you.


Actually you don't even have to cancel the second flight even if you check in. If you just don't show up, they will cancel your flight and the points will go back. However, you should cancel the flight as they will be looking for you and probably paging you right up until the end of the boarding process.


----------



## cesj90

steph0808 said:


> Wow! Love the choice between pink and blue mickey/minnie for the marathon. Wish they still did the course map on the back though!



Do we think the shirt we get with registration will be pink/Minnie for women's sizes and blue/Mickey for men's? I was a women's XXL for the Princess Half but I fervently hate women's sized shirts as they are always so small on me (I'm normally just a large). 

I thought I was being smart by putting down a Men's Large for my size on the registration, but now I worry I will be noticeably wearing the men's shirt :/


----------



## CDKG

LdyStormy76 said:


> For the record, at 1:25 pm on Sunday, January 13th I texted DH that it was 79* with a real feel of 81*. Data would have been according to the Weather Channel app.
> 
> I was sitting on the bus, waiting to go back to AKL at that point.


I remember looking at my watch shortly after I finished at 11:50 am and it said 77 degrees.

I have been thinking back to some of the warmest runs I have done this past year. 93 and humid before sunrise in Arizona last July (it was monsoon season) and 77 and humid at dawn in WDW before Wine & Dine. I keep telling myself that as long as I slow down and hydrate properly, I can do this!


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


The front and back of the characters (especially Pluto) on the “I Did It” shirts is too cute! But, that pink is horrid. I like a pale pink, but man...that is some bright pink!


----------



## StarGirl11

Probably the biggest thing I got out of the preview:



The jackets with sayings for the races are *finally* back! I’ve been missing these for so long this makes me giddy.

Probably one of my biggest regrets has been never being able to get my hands on the 2015 Version of the jacket since I was only doing the full. I finally get to have a jacket with this on it of my own. And this looks like a mesh of my two favorites. The 2015 one and the 2016 one that I wear _*everywhere. *_

It’s funny I was so distracted at first by the way the Dopey/Goofy preview felt just thrown together as an after thought I almost missed it.

Also I need those Minnie ears.




cesj90 said:


> Do we think the shirt we get with registration will be pink/Minnie for women's sizes and blue/Mickey for men's? I was a women's XXL for the Princess Half but I fervently hate women's sized shirts as they are always so small on me (I'm normally just a large).
> 
> I thought I was being smart by putting down a Men's Large for my size on the registration, but now I worry I will be noticeably wearing the men's shirt :/



They have shirt size exchange. I dropped from an XL to a M between registration and my second Dumbo due to weight loss after having the sleeve and had to swap my shirts because of it. It’s not that difficult to swap.


----------



## JeffW

cesj90 said:


> I'm curious to know this too, how warm is too warm? Looking at historical temps, this is on track to be similar to the 2013 Marathon. For those who ran that one, how was it?



2013 was my first Goofy, and it was the hottest of 7 Marathon Weekends I've attended.  Last year was hot, but not as bad as 2013.  The stretch from the Mile 20 Spectacular to the entry of DHS was a slog.  With the new course, I'm not quite sure where to expect the pain to show up 

I distinctly remember quite a few people throwing up late in the race (I ran around a 4:15 marathon).  Remember that over-hydrating isn't good for your body either.  As soon as the sun was up, I started with two cups of water at every aid station.  One for my mouth and one for my head.  Salt tabs/packets are also a good thing, if you've tried them in training before.


----------



## CDKG

JeffW said:


> With the new course, I'm not quite sure where to expect the pain to show up


I’m hoping the combination of the earlier start and changes to the back half of the course (more shade? and less highway) will help.


----------



## JeffW

Sorry if I missed it while this thread was flying by, but has anyone found the USATF map yet for the marathon?  My searches don't show it.  The course wasn't certified until very late last year, so I'm probably too early.


----------



## FFigawi

CDKG said:


> I’m hoping the combination of the earlier start and changes to the back half of the course (more shade? and less highway) will help.



I see the real slog being in two places: from 19-21 on Western Way heading into the sun toward Blizzard Beach, and 22-23 on Buena Vista going to DHS. They’re not as open as Osceola but open enough to the hot sun to make life miserable if it turns out to be an 80-degree day.


----------



## JeffW

FFigawi said:


> I see the real slog being in two places: from 19-21 on Western Way heading into the sun toward Blizzard Beach, and 22-23 on Buena Vista going to DHS. They’re not as open as Osceola but open enough to the hot sun to make life miserable if it turns out to be an 80-degree day.



I'm with you.  I liked the distraction of all the twists and turns in WWoS (maybe because I like trail running).  I think that largely straight/exposed stretch from AK to Blizzard Beach is going to be a mental and physical challenge.


----------



## PrincessV

FFigawi said:


> I see the real slog being in two places: from 19-21 on Western Way heading into the sun toward Blizzard Beach, and 22-23 on Buena Vista going to DHS. They’re not as open as Osceola but open enough to the hot sun to make life miserable if it turns out to be an 80-degree day.


My thoughts exactly, and I’ll add the BB parking lot to that, unless it has a little shade. So. Much. Hot. Asphalt. I figure I’ll hit all that around 10:30-11am. Good times.


----------



## princessbride6205

cesj90 said:


> I'm curious to know this too, how warm is too warm? Looking at historical temps, this is on track to be similar to the 2013 Marathon. For those who ran that one, how was it?
> 
> https://www.findmymarathon.com/weather-detail.php?zname=Walt Disney World Marathon&year=





GuinnessRunner said:


> I ran in 2013.  I distinctly remember just exiting the speedway as the sun was starting to come over the trees and saying to myself that I was about to get baked.  It made the Osceola stretch feel even more dreadful.  Worse I remember being motivated to just get to the promised "20 mile spectacular" for the anniversary so was completely deflated when it turned out to be just those giant puppet things.  All that being said, yes it was hot and certainly not my fastest marathon, but wasn't so bad that I would have expected them to think about cancelling it.


It was hot, but not cancel hot. I’ve run much hotter races (actually Disneyland Half 2013 was a Hi95 Lo77, granted humidity at 54% wasn’t FL awful, but it wasn’t a dry heat either). Coincidentally I had a Hot Yoga membership while I was training for the 2013 Marathon, so I felt pretty good compared to my other back-of-pack runners in the sun. It was my first marathon (which I said I’d never do) and a friend convinced me to sign up with her because of the promises of the “20 Mile Spectacular.” As @GuinnessRunner noted, they really oversold that. I still can’t believe that was marketed 6+ months ahead of time as a selling point to sign up! Our planned pace was slow and by the time we got to ESPN, it had to be after 11am, the sun was killer, and I was just playing coach to help her get through.

I hydrated and fueled well before and during the race, but I did not understand how much I needed to replenish AFTER the race. 3 days after the marathon I was stuck in my hotel room all day after waking up at the crack of dawn to . So, my advice is to start hydrating and electrolyte intake now and continue it several days after the race. Insta-cart is delivering pineapple juice and coconut water to my room


----------



## princessbride6205

Also, just looked at the merch preview, did no one tell runDisney that Dopey runners now do 5 parks? (Blizzard Beach)


----------



## DerTobi75

rdelar01 said:


> Back at ya!  From DopeyBadger's list I see that you (@FawnJD ), @baxter24 , @DerTobi75 ,@TCB in FLA , @disneygpa and I are all in corral D and have a 10-11 minute target pace. Maybe we can all stick together between the 4:30 and 4:45 pace groups.


Sure, sounds good. Hope, I am able to run that pace after the half 



Omg, found out today our hotel closes the pool on monday for two weeks! Maybe we change the hotel early next week


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

It looks like the marathon route goes between the TTC guest drop-off lot and the TTC monorail station.  My wife is planning to uber to the TTC to see me at mile 9.  Will she then be able to cross the marathon route to take the monorail to the GF for mile 12?


----------



## pinkxray

DD15 and I are scheduled to leave Fri am. Dh dislikes Disney and refuses to go again. After watching a Galaxys edge video the other day he said he wouldn’t mind going.
So after draining my Southwest points, changing our rental to a minivan and cancelling California Grill for Crystal Palace our trip of 2 has become a trip of 5.

I am so excited to take the little kids but dreading the misery that comes along with it. Pushing double stroller in crowds, meltdowns,etc.  But seeing my 5 year olds face in Galaxys edge is going to be worth it!


----------



## jmasgat

Patrick Reinsvold said:


> It looks like the marathon route goes between the TTC guest drop-off lot and the TTC monorail station.  My wife is planning to uber to the TTC to see me at mile 9.  Will she then be able to cross the marathon route to take the monorail to the GF for mile 12?



She could walk from TTC through Poly on paths to GF (< 1 mile) or Floridian Way (~.5 mile). Might be easier/faster than the monorail (not sure what its operating schedule is like that day)


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Doing my 6 miles today at a local race to practice for race day process. My last race was June. 

One week until Goofy begins 


DH


----------



## jmasgat

As I watch the weather forecast temperatures climb, I have some "well, better laugh about it" thoughts....

1.  It will make my packing lighter--shorts, charity singlet, no fleecy toss clothes.
2.  It reduces my anxiety about how my body will react temp-wise to stopping/restarting during a race for characters, etc.  No need to worry about getting chilled.
3.  Salted Caramel Gu is what I have chosen as race fuel.  Because it's yummy and it has added sodium, which won't hurt.

So yeah, that's what I am thinking.  I also did Goofy 2013, but since I ended up aggravating my IT band after the half, I spent the full run/walking trying to ignore pain.  On the plus side, I guess I blanked on the heat!

So anyone want to add to the list? Let's find the humor.


----------



## KevM

Speaking of stopping for characters, I’ll look like a ghost with all the sunscreen I’ll need to lather on.  So I’ll have to make sure I get a picture with the gravediggers.

Thoughts on riding rides; will Splash Mountain or the rapids ride in AK be open when we run through them?  Or might they even have a pool at Blizzard Beach running?  Because getting soaked in cold water is looking like a huge plus.

with how humid it’ll be, can I count this as a duathlon, what with all the swimming we’ll be doing?


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> As I watch the weather forecast temperatures climb, I have some "well, better laugh about it" thoughts....
> 
> 1.  It will make my packing lighter--shorts, charity singlet, no fleecy toss clothes.
> 2.  It reduces my anxiety about how my body will react temp-wise to stopping/restarting during a race for characters, etc.  No need to worry about getting chilled.
> 3.  Salted Caramel Gu is what I have chosen as race fuel.  Because it's yummy and it has added sodium, which won't hurt.
> 
> So yeah, that's what I am thinking.  I also did Goofy 2013, but since I ended up aggravating my IT band after the half, I spent the full run/walking trying to ignore pain.  On the plus side, I guess I blanked on the heat!
> 
> So anyone want to add to the list? Let's find the humor.



4. It's a good chance to field test your socks' claim of being moisture wicking and blister resistant 
5. 25,000 person wet t-shirt contest

On the serious side of the heat and humidity, I am glad I brought my skin cooler top and arm sleeves with me. The top has three pockets down the spine, perfect for stashing a wet sponge


----------



## Leia's Mom

OH WOW!!!  Thanks for making me think of this.  Salt tabs.  Must bring salt tabs.  My first marathon I was loopy because I can't drink enough electrolytes without getting sick.  Must pack salt capsules!!


----------



## rteetz

Bib sneak peak


----------



## FFigawi

Thanks @rteetz. Interesting how they still show the 2019 splash with the 2020 bibs.


----------



## huskies90

Still trending warmer...

1/4/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 67°/56° Periods of sun
Thu 1/9 - 75°/65° Turning cloudy 
Fri 1/10 - 79°/58° Chance of a shower
Sat 1/11 85°/66° Partly sunny and very warm
Sun 1/12 84°/68° Mostly cloudy and very warm 

1/4/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 68°/55° Partly Cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 77°/65° Partly Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 82°/71° Partly Cloudy
Sat 1/11 84°/68° Partly Cloudy
Sun 1/12 84°/70° Partly Cloudy

1/4/20 National Weather Service

Wed 1/8 - Sunny, with a high near 64
Wed Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 51
Thu 1/9 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 74
Thu Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 62
Fri 1/9 - A 20 percent chance of showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 78



huskies90 said:


> 1/3/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 62°/47° Partly Sunny and cooler
> Thu 1/9 - 70°/56° Time of clouds and sun
> Fri 1/10 - 83°/68° Warmer with a shower possible
> Sat 1/11 85°/68° Mostly sunny and very warm
> Sun 1/12 84°/68° Very warm with some sun
> 
> 1/3/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 62°/51° Partly Cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 74°/65° Partly Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 81°/70° PM Thunderstorms
> Sat 1/11 82°/67° Scattered Thunderstorms
> Sun 1/12 82°/69° Partly Cloudy
> 
> 1/3/20 National Weather Service
> 
> Wed 1/8 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 63
> Wed Night - Mostly clear, with a low around 47
> Thu 1/9 - Sunny, with a high near 72


----------



## huskies90

princessbride6205 said:


> Also, just looked at the merch preview, did no one tell runDisney that Dopey runners now do 5 parks? (Blizzard Beach)


Actually, I am not really sure how they can even count Hollywood Studios as a park we run through...


----------



## huskies90

jmasgat said:


> As I watch the weather forecast temperatures climb, I have some "well, better laugh about it" thoughts....
> 
> 1.  It will make my packing lighter--shorts, charity singlet, no fleecy toss clothes.
> 2.  It reduces my anxiety about how my body will react temp-wise to stopping/restarting during a race for characters, etc.  No need to worry about getting chilled.
> 3.  Salted Caramel Gu is what I have chosen as race fuel.  Because it's yummy and it has added sodium, which won't hurt.
> 
> So yeah, that's what I am thinking.  I also did Goofy 2013, but since I ended up aggravating my IT band after the half, I spent the full run/walking trying to ignore pain.  On the plus side, I guess I blanked on the heat!
> 
> So anyone want to add to the list? Let's find the humor.


Assuming the weather holds up, while it is not ideal for running, for those of us looking at race weekend more as a family vacation than 4 races, we could not ask for better weather. I would so much rather be in FL in shorts and a t shirt instead of all bundled up and freezing. I am going to enjoy the sun, pool, etc. I would add lighter packing as a bonus but I am still planning to bring all my warm gear either way...


FFigawi said:


> 5. 25,000 person wet t-shirt contest


Ha


----------



## aalvis

FFigawi said:


> 4. It's a good chance to field test your socks' claim of being moisture wicking and blister resistant
> 5. 25,000 person wet t-shirt contest
> 
> On the serious side of the heat and humidity, I am glad I brought my skin cooler top and arm sleeves with me. The top has three pockets down the spine, perfect for stashing a wet sponge


Do arm sleeves keep you cooler? When I tried them in the heat, I really didn't give them much of a chance. I took them off pretty fast because they were looking sweaty. 

I want to do everything that gives me advantage over the heat. I even changed my costume in a panic last night because the original shirt was black.


----------



## pluto377

I'm loving the Pluto art work!  I don't normally get the I did it shirts, but I just might have to for Pluto!


----------



## FFigawi

aalvis said:


> Do arm sleeves keep you cooler? When I tried them in the heat, I really didn't give them much of a chance. I took them off pretty fast because they were looking sweaty.
> 
> I want to do everything that gives me advantage over the heat. I even changed my costume in a panic last night because the original shirt was black.



Mine do, especially when wet. I use ones from DeSoto and can offer up a discount code to anyone here who wants to buy some. 

https://www.desotosport.com/collections/skin-cooler


----------



## PrincessV

6. Skin slick with sweat is less prone to chafing!
7. Cold beer will taste extra good 

~~~

If I may offer a little unsolicited advice? I’ve seen a few folks say they’re going to run harder in the first half of the marathon, then slow down to deal with the heat later. If you’ve done that in this kind of heat and know it works for you, rock on! But if you haven’t and you don’t, I’ll caution you to reconsider. Because heat stress is cumulative. And it’s looking to be warm even at the start. Your core temp will rise with running and will rise even more at a harder effort, so by the time you slow down later, it’s too late: there’s no going back and you’re adding heat stress on top of heat stress. I slow down from the very beginning when running in summer heat here in FL to keep my core temp as low as I can before the air temp starts rising - it’s truly the only way I can get through long runs in summer.


----------



## The Expert

KevM said:


> Thoughts on riding rides; will Splash Mountain or the rapids ride in AK be open when we run through them?  Or might they even have a pool at Blizzard Beach running?  Because getting soaked in cold water is looking like a huge plus.



Sadly, BOTH Kali and Splash are down for refurb starting next week. Maybe they'll delay it due to the forecasted heat?? One can only hope.


----------



## CDKG

PrincessV said:


> 6. Skin slick with sweat is less prone to chafing!
> 7. Cold beer will taste extra good
> 
> ~~~
> 
> If I may offer a little unsolicited advice? I’ve seen a few folks say they’re going to run harder in the first half of the marathon, then slow down to deal with the heat later. If you’ve done that in this kind of heat and know it works for you, rock on! But if you haven’t and you don’t, I’ll caution you to reconsider. Because heat stress is cumulative. And it’s looking to be warm even at the start. Your core temp will rise with running and will rise even more at a harder effort, so by the time you slow down later, it’s too late: there’s no going back and you’re adding heat stress on top of heat stress. I slow down from the very beginning when running in summer heat here in FL to keep my core temp as low as I can before the air temp starts rising - it’s truly the only way I can get through long runs in summer.


Just to clarify my strategy for the marathon, I plan to start slow and take walk breaks from the beginning. My pace is usually based on feel, so if it is warm and humid to start, my pace will reflect that. However, I plan to save all of the extra stopping for photos etc. for the later miles when I need the extra breaks. I will not be running any harder in the beginning, my effort will remain consistent and will naturally slow down as the heat picks up (which is where those extra photo stops come in...)

As someone who has always been prone to heat illness, my number one tip is to hydrate in the days before and during the race. Don’t just hydrate with water, it is important to also hydrate with electrolytes. My drink of choice is nuun, but use whatever has worked for you. Just make sure it includes electrolytes and not simply sugar and carbs. Don’t be afraid to drink water during the race because you may need to stop and use the restroom. That’s just a sign that you are doing it right!


----------



## bevcgg

aalvis said:


> Do arm sleeves keep you cooler? When I tried them in the heat, I really didn't give them much of a chance. I took them off pretty fast because they were looking sweaty.
> 
> I want to do everything that gives me advantage over the heat. I even changed my costume in a panic last night because the original shirt was black.


Dr. Cool both is usually at the expo their arm sleeves keep you cooler - when wet. It cools your blood inside your arm and keeps your core cooler.  Love them in hot weather! Decorative arm sleeves don't help
 My dr cool sleeves are  the best $$$ ever spent at the expo.


----------



## DISRNR1000

2013 marathon runner here- my first marathon. I’m a slow, back of the pack runner. I got to experience all of the heat that day! I recall it being pretty warm and humid right from the start. I don’t think i really started feeling the heat effects until around mile 14-15.  I started getting a headache. I was so concerned about drinking too much water I made the mistake of not drinking enough. I think I walked almost a whole mile midway and got my temp, hydration, and nutrition back in control and felt much better after that.

just take it slower, hydrate, electrolytes, pour water over your head, hold on to the sponges/towels they give you and wet them down again at the water stops. Listen to your body and slow down more if you have to.

enjoy the race and your hotel pools afterwards!


----------



## DISRNR1000

For those staying at the Poly - I find walking to TTC very easy but it’s dark and some people get turned around there so if not familiar with the path, check it out before race morning.

I’ve also found the monorails run very fast race mornings too. So they are still a good option and it’s convenient to stop into Captain Cooks to get tea, coffee etc to take with you as well.


----------



## Kerry1957

PrincessV said:


> If I may offer a little unsolicited advice? I’ve seen a few folks say they’re going to run harder in the first half of the marathon, then slow down to deal with the heat later. If you’ve done that in this kind of heat and know it works for you, rock on! But if you haven’t and you don’t, I’ll caution you to reconsider. Because heat stress is cumulative. And it’s looking to be warm even at the start. Your core temp will rise with running and will rise even more at a harder effort, so by the time you slow down later, it’s too late: there’s no going back and you’re adding heat stress on top of heat stress. I slow down from the very beginning when running in summer heat here in FL to keep my core temp as low as I can before the air temp starts rising - it’s truly the only way I can get through long runs in summer.



I think your advice is spot on and hopefully not contradictory to what some of us were saying earlier. I do plan to run harder in the first half, but harder is a very relative term. My harder running will be at a slower pace than I trained for (long run pace instead of marathon pace). The difference between LR and M paces for me is about 2 minutes/mile so that's the delta I'm slowing down to for my "harder" first 17 miles to accommodate the heat.

I'll be using the delay at Thirsty River and EE to further recover and then I'll finish the last 9+ miles at an even slower pace, taking more frequent walk breaks and ensuring I finish upright and healthy.


----------



## Leia's Mom

So, even with the heat, based on my training, I have a shot of a course record for me at the marathon -- which would be crazy because my best time was like 10 years ago.  Question, does anybody remember seeing pacing bracelets at the expo?  I might want one this year.  My thought is to start fast while it is dark and allow for slow down time.  Off to recalculate times.  I know that doesn't work for some people, but that's how I train. . .  Start off fast and then bleed off speed as time goes on.  And my running harder will be less than my training pace. . .

For those staying at the Poly, what time are you leaving for the marathon with the new start time?  I always fret about it and always get there in plenty of time, but curious.

Thinking on my arm guards.  I wear them biking for sun protection.  I have never worn them running and hate to try something for the first time at a race.  No more long runs until then.  Hmmm.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here:  might have to look into the arm guards at the expo or the @FFigawi site for future hot runs.

Race this morning was about 1 speed level faster than goal, but I feel I did a good job holding back.  Getting up, dressing, getting to the race, potty, bib, dealing with congestion (intentionally started in the back) were all good experiences today.  

Sunscreen tip:  apply before getting dressed, if possible.  Those shirt sleeves might not be as long as you think, even if you've worn it many times before.  We're bringing lotion and spray, as spray works better on the top of the head.


----------



## princessbride6205

Leia's Mom said:


> So, even with the heat, based on my training, I have a shot of a course record for me at the marathon -- which would be crazy because my best time was like 10 years ago.  Question, does anybody remember seeing pacing bracelets at the expo?  I might want one this year.  My thought is to start fast while it is dark and allow for slow down time.  Off to recalculate times.  I know that doesn't work for some people, but that's how I train. . .  Start off fast and then bleed off speed as time goes on.  And my running harder will be less than my training pace. . .


I think the Galloway booth or the Clif booth had pace bands in the past? But I can’t promise because I haven’t looked for them in recent years. Do you have a Garmin or similar watch? You can program your goals in as a “workout” and it will beep at you when you are over or under pace. It’s adjustable down to small segments, so you could program each mile it’s own pace. 

I’m in a similar boat in that my course record was part of Goofy 2015, so based on training, I should also be able to set a course record this year since I’m doing the marathon only. I’m a very goal oriented person, but the most fun I’ve had at Disney races were when I didn’t have time goals. So I’m torn about just for fun versus time.


----------



## Mickey Momma

_1. It will make my packing lighter--shorts, charity singlet, no fleecy toss clothes.
2. It reduces my anxiety about how my body will react temp-wise to stopping/restarting during a race for characters, etc. No need to worry about getting chilled.
3. Salted Caramel Gu is what I have chosen as race fuel. Because it's yummy and it has added sodium, which won't hurt. 
4. It's a good chance to field test your socks' claim of being moisture wicking and blister resistant
5. 25,000 person wet t-shirt contest 
6. Skin slick with sweat is less prone to chafing!
7. Cold beer will taste extra good _

*8.  No shivering in the corrals!*


----------



## hotblooded

We’re still one week from the half marathon and I trust that anything can happen with Florida weather in the winter. I want to believe it’s too soon to call it because I am miserable running in the current predicted conditions. I was there for the 2012 ToT 10-miler and 2013 Marathon Weekend, and that heat and humidity was tough.


----------



## Basil Fox

Just did 5 miles in 32° and snow on the ground, crazy to think how different the conditions will be next week for the races


----------



## kirstie101

FFigawi said:


> I see the real slog being in two places: from 19-21 on Western Way heading into the sun toward Blizzard Beach, and 22-23 on Buena Vista going to DHS. They’re not as open as Osceola but open enough to the hot sun to make life miserable if it turns out to be an 80-degree day.


This is really helpful information! Thank you! Knowing when the slog will end will mentally help me get through it.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Something else that's worked great for us in the past at rD, post-race:  we carry a folded up plastic grocery store bag with us.  Pull it out after the medals and before the Powerade station, and it makes carrying the post-race stuff so much easier!  We usually get some smiles and nods from the volunteers when they see us with them.


----------



## dynastyyanks

I’m more worried about the humidity than the temperature. Dark Sky has the dew point touching 70 during the half marathon!


----------



## aalvis

I





PaDisneyCouple said:


> Something else that's worked great for us in the past at rD, post-race:  we carry a folded up plastic grocery store bag with us.  Pull it out after the medals and before the Powerade station, and it makes carrying the post-race stuff so much easier!  We usually get some smiles and nods from the volunteers when they see us with them.


I use a reusable tote bag at the expo and at the race. It's so much easier than carrying around a gear check bag.


----------



## Oswald0827

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Walks over to running gear box and grabs cooling towel to bring.  Hadn't thought of this, thanks for posting this!


Lol so did I


----------



## 1lilspark

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Something else that's worked great for us in the past at rD, post-race:  we carry a folded up plastic grocery store bag with us.  Pull it out after the medals and before the Powerade station, and it makes carrying the post-race stuff so much easier!  We usually get some smiles and nods from the volunteers when they see us with them.


I normally stick a foldable nylon bag in my running belt


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I finally finished DH’s Herbie, the Love Bug costume today!  I’m planning to be Jane Porter, but let the time get away from me, and have not started on it yet. Her dress is tricky (those sleeves!), but I hope to figure something out. I can always re-wear an old costume, but I’ve been talking about this for ages, and actually bought the yellow fabric back in June. Now, here it is race week, and I’m mad at myself for not already having this done. On the plus side, I bought a sun hat to mimic her hat in the movie. I may be very glad of that when the sun is beating down. Please wish me successful sewing tomorrow!  I can imagine things that are beyond my sewing skills, so I’m not sure I can make my image into reality. Herbie may be running with Jasmine or the Evil Queen instead of Jane come race day, but I’ve been clear with DH—I will not run as Helen Hayes to his Herbie!


----------



## princessbride6205

I fear this may be the second year in a row it will be too hot for my Boo costume. Will start looking at my backup outfits now...


----------



## lhermiston

princessbride6205 said:


> I fear this may be the second year in a row it will be too hot for my Boo costume. Will start looking at my backup outfits now...



The one benefit to realizing I can’t get all of my stuff into a carryon is that I can throw all of my primary and backup outfits into one suitcase.


----------



## lhermiston

Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are THREE days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend! I hope you're ready to get rowdy.

Welcome to the first Sundays are for Disney of 2020 and the last before Marathon Weekend. Some of you all might do resolutions each year, but since those are basically goals and we just covered those, I'm going to do a little something different. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are your predictions for Marathon Weekend? They can be broad predictions, personal predictions, serious, silly, whatever. List as many as you want and have fun with it!

Here at some of mine:

- My "solo" trip doesn't feel that solo at all with lots of time spent with fellow runDisney all-stars
- I make a concerted effort to earn @FFigawi 's respect by drinking good beer, but ultimately abandon that pursuit and track down some Busch Light
- @jennamfeo gets no less than 15 text messages from me asking why the heck she isn't at MW
- Three hours are dedicated to staring wistfully at Splash Mountain, longing for my happy place
- Boma serves the seafood gumbo the night I eat there (I am going to will this prediction into existence)
- @rteetz and I get mistaken for twins over and over again
- Disney security special forces sees a sharp increase in reports of disturbing the peace, disorderly conduct, inciting a riot, intoxication and public nudity, all of which are are attributed to a gang of misfits known simply as the Goof Troop Roving Road Party™.

Thank you to everyone who participated in SAFD in 2019. It's really fun for me and I hope you all enjoyed it, too.

Have a great week, everyone! See you real soon!


----------



## rdiver

SAFD:
- Marathon will be a little warm 
- At least one huge family fight by Saturday. 
- Tuesday afternoon will be great when the entire family leaves and we can go drinking around the world 
- All that said, I think it will be a good trip overall. A year of planning and training culminating into a fun experience for everyone.


----------



## Leia's Mom

Hmmm.

1.  DH threw down the gauntlet challenging me to use a carry on (and some of his) for the trip instead of the giant checked back I usually carry when there is risk of cold weather.  I predict I will shop too  much and have to check a bag coming home.
2.  I predict I will be cold and tired on Sunday night and not want to go to the beach at the Poly but have DH drag me out there anyway and fall in love with him all over again.
3.  I predict I will try to go to sleep early every night and will still be awake to hear the water parade and jump up to go watch it . . .
4.  I predict I will have all the good plans in the world to think ahead to where I am going to eat before the race and still have no idea one hour before.
5.  I expect everybody on this thread will come back and post that no matter what, they were glad they did the race.


----------



## Leia's Mom

lhermiston said:


> The one benefit to realizing I can’t get all of my stuff into a carryon is that I can throw all of my primary and backup outfits into one suitcase.



OK, love this.  As mentioned above, DH really wants to carry on.  So I am managing (thank goodness for Southwest and the larger carry on allowance than AA).  We talked in this thread on the arm coolers so I grabbed the ones I used for biking.  DH said "they are great for cooling biking because you get a good wind.  How would they be for running?"  I said "I don't know, but I will throw it in my bag and decide there."  He laughed and rolled his eyes knowing this is exactly what I normally do.  Start packing 2 weeks before and continue to throw everything I could possibly need in there.  I told him "better to be prepared".  He said, there is an expo where you can buy anything you need.  So, bright side?  DH just told me I can buy whatever I want at the expo


----------



## michigandergirl

SAFD:

1. I foresee very little sleep in my future.
2. I predict I will drink more alcohol during the marathon than I did during the Chicago marathon. This will be a certainty while hanging out with the Goof Troop Roving Road Party (TM). 
3. I predict I'll be a sweaty hot mess in all pictures.


----------



## SheHulk

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I finally finished DH’s Herbie, the Love Bug costume today!  I’m planning to be Jane Porter, but let the time get away from me, and have not started on it yet. Her dress is tricky (those sleeves!), but I hope to figure something out. I can always re-wear an old costume, but I’ve been talking about this for ages, and actually bought the yellow fabric back in June. Now, here it is race week, and I’m mad at myself for not already having this done. On the plus side, I bought a sun hat to mimic her hat in the movie. I may be very glad of that when the sun is beating down. Please wish me successful sewing tomorrow!  I can imagine things that are beyond my sewing skills, so I’m not sure I can make my image into reality. Herbie may be running with Jasmine or the Evil Queen instead of Jane come race day, but I’ve been clear with DH—I will not run as Helen Hayes to his Herbie!





princessbride6205 said:


> I fear this may be the second year in a row it will be too hot for my Boo costume. Will start looking at my backup outfits now...





lhermiston said:


> The one benefit to realizing I can’t get all of my stuff into a carryon is that I can throw all of my primary and backup outfits into one suitcase.


Yeah I'm really starting to regret that Cara Dune for the marathon decision, with the "armor" on the shoulders and the pants instead of running shorts or a skirt. I'll bring a backup outfit but I think I have to wear the Cara Dune no matter what because I asked my mom to make it for me and I'll never live it down if I don't even wear it now. Also when DH saw me in it he was all so I'm just imagining his face Sunday morning if I put on something else. I won't be able to bear it. So, I'll push up the pant legs up over my calves, and ditch any extra accessories if I have to, and hope for the best. Sometimes we have to make sacrifices for fashion lol


----------



## Barca33Runner

SAFD:

To quote Clubber Lang: Prediction? Pain.

I won’t bore anyone with another story of my terrible preparation for this Weekend. I’m embarrassed.

This Dopey is going to be physically and emotionally exhausting for me. I know that I’ve 100% earned whatever I’ve got coming. The only thing I know is that I won’t quit. If I get swept, so be it; I’m going to give everything I’ve got to make sure that is not the end result. I can already feel all of the thoughts that will roll through my head as I am plodding my way through the course feeling unworthy of any kindness or encouragement offered my direction.

Outside of the runs? Im going to have a great time with my family at one of my favorite places on earth. I’ve devised a new plan to try and get on RoTR with my sister on Wednesday morning so that that rest of our group can go early Saturday and get their boarding group while we finish the Half. I can’t foresee a situation where my whole group can ride on Saturday. Other than that, I’ve got 0 worries about having fun in the parks and if my Wednesday plan doesn’t work we can just ride a couple other attractions before heading for our plans at AK. I think Disney plans for RoTR to be there for quite a long time; if we miss out this time it will just be more to look forward to next time (while none of us _need _a reason to come back to Disney World it doesn’t hurt to have one ).


----------



## SheHulk

SAFD: I don't have many predictions besides nice warm vacation weather and swampy running weather. I've had a hard time getting my juju up for these races because I've been coddling my ankle and not training like I would like. I do not believe my biking to fill in for less running really did anything. 
Not a prediction, and I know people talked about goals a few weeks back, but my goal is to finish these races with as little ankle pain and other pain as possible. I would love to really try to have fun, actually stop for a few pictures, maybe get an on-course beverage or two. Hopefully my type-A race personality will take a vacation so I can do it. The other goal is to see Galaxy's Edge. That's it.

This is the worst question to ask on this thread at this point, because it's been said literally a million times probably, but what day and time is the HH meetup? Just in case I can get there?


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are THREE days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend! I hope you're ready to get rowdy.
> 
> Welcome to the first Sundays are for Disney of 2020 and the last before Marathon Weekend. Some of you all might do resolutions each year, but since those are basically goals and we just covered those, I'm going to do a little something different. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are your predictions for Marathon Weekend? They can be broad predictions, personal predictions, serious, silly, whatever. List as many as you want and have fun with it!
> 
> Here at some of mine:
> 
> - My "solo" trip doesn't feel that solo at all with lots of time spent with fellow runDisney all-stars
> - I make a concerted effort to earn @FFigawi 's respect by drinking good beer, but ultimately abandon that pursuit and track down some Busch Light
> - @jennamfeo gets no less than 15 text messages from me asking why the heck she isn't at MW
> - Three hours are dedicated to staring wistfully at Splash Mountain, longing for my happy place
> - Boma serves the seafood gumbo the night I eat there (I am going to will this prediction into existence)
> - @rteetz and I get mistaken for twins over and over again
> - Disney security special forces sees a sharp increase in reports of disturbing the peace, disorderly conduct, inciting a riot, intoxication and public nudity, all of which are are attributed to a gang of misfits known simply as the Goof Troop Roving Road Party™.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who participated in SAFD in 2019. It's really fun for me and I hope you all enjoyed it, too.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone! See you real soon!



SAFD:
- I show kinship and appreciation for @lhermiston and have a Bud Light with him, but only just one
- I spend as much time as I can with friends from all over whom I only get to see on race weekends
- I'll complain too much about the heat and humidity until the pre-race shots start and the Goof Troop Roving Road Party™ gets underway
- @MommaoffherRocker and her drink stop are a life saver since we'll have been without booze since Thirsty River


----------



## Leia's Mom

Barca -- you won't be the first person who did one of these without proper training.  My husband's first marathon was the Goofy on his birthday.  He decided to do it with me and trained hardly at all.  Dude ended up thinking he had a stress fracture in his foot because of it (he didn't -- he just was suffering through).  It makes for an awesome story.  Be smart and enjoy what you can.  You deserve 100% of the joy.  Fingers crossed that you finish and are happy with your race!!  You are certainly worthy of all the good the race has to offer.


----------



## Carol_

Its going to be hot.
It’s going to hurt.
I will feel out of breath.
I will cramp up.
I will take it slowly.
I will look a mess.
I will keep on swimming.
After the race, I’ll slowly move about WDW, popping ibuprofen and washing it down with my drink of choice from whichever bar I can reach.


----------



## KevM

SAFD: I’m telling myself and everyone that’s so that I am going to be taking these races easy.  That I am not going for any time and will be going at a slow pace.  That I’ll be stopping for plenty of pictures and ride some rides during the marathon.  My prediction is, I do a lot less of this than I am planning to do.  Once going, my competitiveness will see me running a faster pace than I plan to


----------



## FFigawi

SheHulk said:


> This is the worst question to ask on this thread at this point, because it's been said literally a million times probably, but what day and time is the HH meetup? Just in case I can get there?



Friday at 2pm at Hurricane Hannah's


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> Friday at 2pm at Hurricane Hannah's


Thank you!


----------



## SarahDisney

My predictions:
- I'm gonna feel some serious FOMO as I'm sitting at work reading all the posts here (since I don't know if anything else will be going on at work this week ... I'll have plenty of time to read)
- Y'all are gonna kill it
- The Goof Troop Roving Road Party™ will have the most fun ever during a race
- @DopeyBadger will get his BQ and sub-3 marathon


----------



## The Expert

SAFD:
- Taking the redeye on Wednesday night will set me up perfectly for the early race wake-ups.
- I WILL get a boarding group for RotR on Friday, and ride early enough to still make the HH meetup.
- I'll luck out and the expo will still have some of those four-park Minnie ears when I get there Thursday afternoon.
- I won't let my social anxiety take over and WILL join the pre-race DIS meet-ups for the 10K and marathon.
- I'll get the BEST PIC EVER with Oswald during the 10K, in my Oswald costume!
- I will get to AK just as it's opening during the marathon and be in the first train on Everest.
- My husband will come through and bring me the NPH special margarita from Cava in Epcot so I don't have to divert from the course for my finish line drink.
- Despite my panic over hot weather, I will be smart and finish my first full marathon strong, solidifying my decision to sign up for Dopey 2021!
- I'll have terrible FOMO over missing DATW since my flight home leaves early Monday morning.


----------



## Neon Cactus

SAFD:  
- I will promise myself that I’m going to bed early and then never go to sleep before 10 pm.
- I will have more fun at the meet ups than going on the rides.  
- I will finish my first Dopey swearing to never do that again, then register for it again next year on the day registration opens.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The Expert said:


> - I'll luck out and the expo will still have some of those four-park Minnie ears when I get there Thursday afternoon.


I’m hoping they’ll still be there when I get to the expo on Friday afternoon. They are the one thing that really caught my eye from the merchandise reveal.


----------



## Dopey 2020

lhermiston said:


> Good morning, runDisney all-stars! We are THREE days away from the kickoff of Marathon Weekend! I hope you're ready to get rowdy.
> 
> Welcome to the first Sundays are for Disney of 2020 and the last before Marathon Weekend. Some of you all might do resolutions each year, but since those are basically goals and we just covered those, I'm going to do a little something different. For this week's Sundays are for Disney, what are your predictions for Marathon Weekend? They can be broad predictions, personal predictions, serious, silly, whatever. List as many as you want and have fun with it!
> 
> Here at some of mine:
> 
> - My "solo" trip doesn't feel that solo at all with lots of time spent with fellow runDisney all-stars
> - I make a concerted effort to earn @FFigawi 's respect by drinking good beer, but ultimately abandon that pursuit and track down some Busch Light
> - @jennamfeo gets no less than 15 text messages from me asking why the heck she isn't at MW
> - Three hours are dedicated to staring wistfully at Splash Mountain, longing for my happy place
> - Boma serves the seafood gumbo the night I eat there (I am going to will this prediction into existence)
> - @rteetz and I get mistaken for twins over and over again
> - Disney security special forces sees a sharp increase in reports of disturbing the peace, disorderly conduct, inciting a riot, intoxication and public nudity, all of which are are attributed to a gang of misfits known simply as the Goof Troop Roving Road Party™.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who participated in SAFD in 2019. It's really fun for me and I hope you all enjoyed it, too.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone! See you real soon!



Everything is packed and I just finished 8 slow paced miles, this is getting real now!

SAFD: I can predict that I will meet a bunch of new friends and put faces and names to screen names
I will run too fast on the first three days and hope to not pay the price
I will drink too much beer each night
I will stay up too late
I have packed all my cold weather gear, therefore it will be hot

Regardless of that and the weather I have to predict that I will PR the full and finish my first Dopey with a smile


----------



## DIS-OH

SAFD:   My predictions are that DH and I will have a great time meeting all of you at the HH meet up.   We met a few of you at the pre-half meet up last year.   DH isn’t on here, but is willing to attend the meet up!  He farms, so if there are any other ag-minded folks at the meet up, ask him about his new combine! 

We plan to run the Half at a conservative pace, given the weather prediction!

We plan to spectate the 10k from the Beach Club area and the full in the DHS area.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> I make a concerted effort to earn @FFigawi 's respect by drinking good beer, but ultimately abandon that pursuit and track down some Busch Light



Trying not to judge, but failing.....



Leia's Mom said:


> 3. I predict I will try to go to sleep early every night and will still be awake to hear the water parade and jump up to go watch it . . .



The year I did my first half marathon--2009 at Disney, of course--I stayed at Wildernesss Lodge (pre-DVC) and asked for one of the little "stub-end" rooms with a view over the lake.  I forgot about the water pageant, but once that started I had no choice but to open the curtains and watch.  So fun!

So my predictions......I will tell myself to make this an "all-social" weekend, and then crawl away on my own because I suck at making plans with people and also like to tour parks my own way. I hope to record my slowest ever Disney times and be happy about it, but will judge myself nonetheless.  

Yeah, so I guess I need to work on this.....


----------



## Tennesotans

SAFD:
- the next four days are gonna draaaaag 
- Saturday will be a good "beta-test" for the Sunday run
- I'm going to enjoy MANY of the Sunday's 26.2 miles


----------



## kirstie101

SAFD:
- I’m going to drink enough before my red-eye flight to sleep through the entire thing.
- I’m going to be overwhelmed by the size of WDW. 
- I’m going to have fun rooming with two people I haven’t seen since high school.
- I’m going to miss my kids and hubby and wish they were there. But as I do things on my own schedule I’m going to be happy I’m solo. 
- My hair will be a hot frizzy mess the entire trip. 
- I will take every race slower than originally planned due to the weather. 
- There is going to be pain. There are going to be doubts. But I will finish. 
-I’m going to have a great time meeting new friends and exploring WDW.


----------



## flav

SAFD (written as first person because that is the only one I have control on):
- I won’t sleep well, especially before leaving home, due to excitement.
- I will enjoy the parks and probably will over do it before the races... But that is the only way I know how to do Disney.
- I will have to be patient with my DD co-runner and my four supporters who might not be in the same time zone as me.
- I will have been so cautious with ice, training, carb loading, pacing myself and not drinking that I will decide to join the Goof Troop Roving Road Party™ and have a blast.
- I will give a big bag of warm clothes to Floridians and that will make room for the souvenirs I will buy thinking that this is my last runDisney event.
- I will be reading your stories on this thread on the way back home. 

Good luck everyone! It is great to know you!


----------



## FFigawi

flav said:


> - I will give a big bag of warm clothes to Floridians and that will make room for the souvenirs I will buy thinking that this is my last runDisney event.



This is me too! I brought four days worth of throw away clothes and my cold weather running gear just in case I needed it. The clothes are all going to a race morning to be left for Disney to pick up, wash, and give to someone who really need them.


----------



## lahobbs4

-I will have nervous stomach from now until the 5K starts
-I will eat the giant meatballs at Yak and Yeti (it's all I've thought about since MW last year)
-I will have a drink sitting by my favorite spot in WDW (the fireplace at AKL)
-I will encourage other runners that I may pass during the 4 races that seem to be struggling. Words from others have helped me more than they will ever know.

Have fun, everyone!!


----------



## PrincessV

SAFD: I predict... At Mile 21, I’ll mentally yell every expletive combination known to man, swear I’m NEVER doing it again, and be ready to sign up for Dopey 2021 by mile 25. In other words, business as usual.


----------



## FFigawi

lahobbs4 said:


> -I will have a drink sitting by my favorite spot in WDW (the fireplace at AKL)



We will be at Jiko on Wed. We'll look for you there.


----------



## SheHulk

Important question: is leftover egg nog hydrating?


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> SAFD: I predict... At Mile 21, I’ll mentally yell every expletive combination known to man, swear I’m NEVER doing it again, and be ready to sign up for Dopey 2021 by mile 25. In other words, business as usual.



You can hold out until mile 21? Respect


----------



## jmasgat

lahobbs4 said:


> -I will have a drink sitting by my favorite spot in WDW (the fireplace at AKL)



I'm right there with ya.......Dopey 2018.......


----------



## Jason Bryer

SAFD:
* Having a great time away from the kids with my wife.
* Dragging through two days of work before catching my flight.
* Enjoying a relaxed vacation with no park time (other than running through them).
* Finally doing a DIS meetup.
* Finishing my 3rd DM and 1st Dopey!


----------



## Dopey 2020

FFigawi said:


> We will be at Jiko on Wed. We'll look for you there.



I’ll be at Kidani for MW, with meals at Tiffins, Jiko, Sannaa, and Boma. By far my favorite resort.
And fantastic race day transportation at previous events


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

SAFD:

Not going to bury the lead:  After returning from MW, we will adopt another greyhound before the end of April.  This vacation is one of the last 2 things on the between greyhound list.
DW will smash her HM PR.  She ran DS 2018, her only half thus far, on 5 weeks of (mostly walking) training.  This was due to re-injuring her knee.
We will attend the HH meet, and put faces to DIS names.
No park plans Friday or Saturday, and will enjoy having 2 unplanned to-the-hilt days at WDW.  
I'll hang with the Corral C Goof Troop Sunday before the race, and get tips from them.
We'll have an enjoyable CC 5k, taking the victory lap together.
Successful completion of my first marathon.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

We'll be at Boma Friday morning around 9am!  Best breakfast buffet on property.


----------



## steph0808

Marathon weekend predictions

1. Get a boarding group for RotR on Friday.
2. For the first time in five disney trips, get in a swimming pool.
3. Be too shy to say more than hi at the marathon pre-race meetup.
4. Start cursing the marathon around mile 18
5. Ride ToT during the marathon 
6. Eat all the Mickey-shaped foods
7. Figure out how to do it all again next year


----------



## The Expert

PaDisneyCouple said:


> SAFD:
> 
> Not going to bury the lead:  After returning from MW, we will adopt another greyhound before the end of April.  This vacation is one of the last 2 things on the between greyhound list.



Congrats on the adoption!


----------



## jmasgat

This is the ultimate stupid fueling question...since I usually don't stop during races.But assuming I'm with the GTRRP during the marathon, should I fuel based on miles run, e.g every 4 or so or elapsed time, e.g. every 40 minutes (which would include stops)

@DopeyBadger What say you?


----------



## Sleepy425

If I missed someone already posting this, forgive me.  
Don't forget your waivers!!!!  I just put mine in my fanny pack for safe keeping.


----------



## DopeyBadger

jmasgat said:


> This is the ultimate stupid fueling question...since I usually don't stop during races.But assuming I'm with the GTRRP during the marathon, should I fuel based on miles run, e.g every 4 or so or elapsed time, e.g. every 40 minutes (which would include stops)
> 
> @DopeyBadger What say you?



Definitely by the mile.  The research I've read states that the calorie burn is by the mile based on body weight.  The % of carbs/fat burned is based on the relative effort level.  If you're running far below your capabilities and come in in a normal glycogen state, then you're likely to need far less carbs than in a normal marathon.  But as long as your body continues to tolerate the intake, there's no real downside to "over consuming" carbs during the run.  Well and the beers will help too.    

Total kcal burned = Body Weight (in kg) * Distance of race (in km)
*(Humphrey 2013)  This is a general value and a specific value would require physiological testing.

The calculation for carb is a bit more complicated.


----------



## TeeterTots

DopeyBadger said:


> The calculation for carb is a bit more complicated


Remind us


----------



## DerTobi75

Left the MK right now, Crowds are insane today. Parking Lot at the MK was full (!) they send People over to Epcot.
Hope for some lighter Crowds around Marathon Weekend!


----------



## DopeyBadger

TeeterTots said:


> Remind us



Total kcal burned = Body Weight (in kg) * Distance of race (in km)
*(Humphrey 2013)  This is a general value and a specific value would require physiological testing.

Leg Muscle Mass: Males = Body Weight (in kg) * 21%; Females = Body Weight (in kg) *20%
*21% and 20% represent averages for males and females respectively with ranges of 14-27% and 18-22% respectively (Rapoport 2010).  Again this illustrates the "average" or generalness of this calculation

CHO Storage in Legs = Leg Muscle Mass * 80
*(Humphrey 2013)

VO2peak = *formula not shown due to proprietary nature, from Jack Daniels

vVO2 (m/s) = 2.8859+0.0686*(VO2peak-29)

vVO2 (mph) = vVO2 (in m/s) *2.23694

Pace at %VO2peak (in min/mile) = (60/(vVO2 in mph)*(%VO2peak/100))/1440

Marathon Finish Time (Hours:Minutes:Seconds) = ((Pace at %VO2peak * 26.2)/60)/1440

Half Marathon Finish Time (Hours:Minutes:Seconds) = ((Pace at %VO2peak * 26.2)/60)/2880

Average CHO Use = Total kcals burned * ((%VO2peak-5)/100)
*(Humphrey 2013) 

Subtract CHO Storage in legs = Avg CHO Use - CHO Storage in Legs

Subtract CHO Storage in Liver = Subtract CHO Storage in legs - 100

Deficit Cal/hour = Subtract CHO Storage in Liver / Race Finishing Time

Deficit Carbs (g) / hour = (Deficit Cal/hour) / 4

ESTIMATED DISTANCE (in miles) TO HIT WALL WITH NO CARB LOAD OR IN-RACE CONSUMPTION
  =  (((CHO Storage in Legs / Average CHO Use ) * Race Finish Time) * 60) / Pace at % VO2peak

DISTANCE (in miles) TO HIT WALL WITH NO CARB LOAD BUT GLUCOSE CONSUMPTION AT PLANNED RATE
  = ((((CHO Storage in Legs + ((Planned CHO consump * Race Finish Time) * 4) / Average CHO Use ) * Race Finish Time ) * 60) / Pace at %VO2peak


Sources

Rapoport BI. Metabolic factors limiting performance in marathon runners. PLoS  Comput Biol. 2010 Oct 21;6(10):e1000960. doi: 10.1371/journal.pcbi.1000960. PubMed PMID: 20975938; PubMed Central PMCID: PMC2958805.

Humphrey, L. [Hanson's Coaching Services]. (2013, Nov 23). Calculating Caloric Needs for Marathon- Updated 11/22/2013 . [Video File]. 




Jentjens RLPG, Wagenmakers AJM, Jeukendrup AE: Heat stress increases muscle glycogen use but reduces theoxidation of ingested carbohydrates during exercise. J Appl Physiol 2002, 92:1562–1572.


----------



## FawnJD

Last easy 8 miles this morning— 50 degrees and low humidity—would that I could swap this weather for next Sunday!

Predictions:
- I break and only work a half-day on Friday so I can go to the meet-up, because there’s no time like the present to force myself upon new friends! 
- The 4 park Minnie Ears are sold out by the time I get to the expo and I use that as an excuse to buy something far more expensive.
- I fail to limit myself to my planned half a drink at our Oga’s Reservation on Saturday. 
- I PR the marathon (just have to beat 4:48!) and most of my Rapunzel flowers stay in my hair. 
- My husband finally realizes this is FUN and agrees to run Wine and Dine with me...


Side Note: I’m local and have access to a car, so if anyone needs anything last minute, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## TeeterTots

@DopeyBadger should’ve known  not to ask!!!


----------



## Clone

Two questions regarding the half marathon:
1. I assume they use timing mats to generate the run tracker.  What intervals are those mats.  In other words, how often can one expect updates?
2. If a spectator doesn't make a bus from a Disney property prior to the race, it looks like they probably won't be able to get one until they start returning runners? Or do they keep running them the entire time for the half.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I predict I will keep my alcohol streak alive.  

I predict my husband will be hurting Sunday afternoon.  

I predict I will run out of shots during the 10K but I may be ok during the Marathon thanks to @MommaoffherRocker


----------



## Leia's Mom

I think I am in corral c.  Would love some people to spend the time with. How to know who is whom?


----------



## aalvis

On the subject of runner tracking... does anyone have the link. It seemed obvious for other races, but somehow I've missed it this time.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> - @jennamfeo gets no less than 15 text messages from me asking why the heck she isn't at MW


Probs gonna have to remove myself from the group chat. FOMO gonna be a MFer.


----------



## Oswald0827

FawnJD said:


> Last easy 8 miles this morning— 50 degrees and low humidity—would that I could swap this weather for next Sunday!
> 
> Predictions:
> - I break and only work a half-day on Friday so I can go to the meet-up, because there’s no time like the present to force myself upon new friends!
> - The 4 park Minnie Ears are sold out by the time I get to the expo and I use that as an excuse to buy something far more expensive.
> - I fail to limit myself to my planned half a drink at our Oga’s Reservation on Saturday.
> - I PR the marathon (just have to beat 4:48!) and most of my Rapunzel flowers stay in my hair.
> - My husband finally realizes this is FUN and agrees to run Wine and Dine with me...
> 
> 
> Side Note: I’m local and have access to a car, so if anyone needs anything last minute, PLEASE let me know!


Very kind of you to offer - thank you


----------



## jmasgat

Leia's Mom said:


> I think I am in corral c.  Would love some people to spend the time with. How to know who is whom?



I think the easiest thing might be to meet pre-race and walk together to the corral. Have you seen @DopeyBadger  document? I am in C for half and full. We can work something out!



aalvis said:


> On the subject of runner tracking... does anyone have the link. It seemed obvious for other races, but somehow I've missed it this time.



https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-202...nqPx4YPB954lorrFGC4VMtaUmRLqsrinf2OM#/tracker


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Clone said:


> Two questions regarding the half marathon:
> 1. I assume they use timing mats to generate the run tracker.  What intervals are those mats.  In other words, how often can one expect updates?
> 2. If a spectator doesn't make a bus from a Disney property prior to the race, it looks like they probably won't be able to get one until they start returning runners? Or do they keep running them the entire time for the half.


For the half the alerts are at the start, 5K, 10K, 15K and finish.


----------



## Clone

*DisneyDreamer said:


> For the half the alerts are at the start, 5K, 10K, 15K and finish.



Thanks!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Clone said:


> 2. If a spectator doesn't make a bus from a Disney property prior to the race, it looks like they probably won't be able to get one until they start returning runners? Or do they keep running them the entire time for the half.



https://guide.rundisney.events/transportation/
The HM resort bus restarts running at 6:30am per runDisney website.  There are no buses between 5am and 6:30am based on past history.



Leia's Mom said:


> I think I am in corral c.  Would love some people to spend the time with. How to know who is whom?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/marathon-weekend-2020.3729134/post-61388694
This DIS List has a list of people, the corrals they will be in, and what they will be wearing.  It also has details for the pre-race meetup and other meetups to help put screen names to faces.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

SAFD Prediction Edition:

1.  This will reenact my high school years when I had to get up early every single day due to a newspaper delivery route and early morning Bible study.  This time, the sleeping in will be until 5:30 or so in order to make DHS for Rise of the Resistance.

2.  I will finish Marathon #2 and Dopey #2.  Maybe even swap out some character photo stops from last year for a ride this year.  

3.  I will love Rise of the Resistance.  I will ride it as many times as I possibly can.  And it will be amazing.


----------



## Clone

DopeyBadger said:


> The HM resort bus restarts running at 6:30am per runDisney website.  There are no buses between 5am and 6:30am based on past history.



Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## croach

Sleepy425 said:


> If I missed someone already posting this, forgive me.
> Don't forget your waivers!!!!  I just put mine in my fanny pack for safe keeping.



In case you do forget or you lose it, you can print your waiver at the expo. I don't even bother printing them at home anymore.


----------



## LdyStormy76

aalvis said:


> On the subject of runner tracking... does anyone have the link. It seemed obvious for other races, but somehow I've missed it this time.



It seems to be MIA at this time.  All I have found is: “Family and friends can track their runner's performance with live, online Runner Tracking for the Marathon, Half Marathon and 10K races. Runners will be able to send split times via email, text message and social media!
Register for this service on the event website approximately 1 week before the event—or sign up for Runner Tracking at the Expo.”


----------



## Davie Business

aalvis said:


> On the subject of runner tracking... does anyone have the link. It seemed obvious for other races, but somehow I've missed it this time.



This is what the website says

Family and friends can track their runner's performance with live, online Runner Tracking for the Marathon, Half Marathon and 10K races. Runners will be able to send split times via email, text message and social media!
Register for this service on the event website approximately 1 week before the event—or sign up for Runner Tracking at the Expo.


----------



## Sleepy425

@croach  good to know they can be printed there. 
I’m going to be cutting it close getting to bib pick up Wednesday (thanks Frontier for moving my flight 3 hours later!) so I’m being a nervous nelly trying to make sure I have my ducks in a row so I don’t have to waste any time.


----------



## willieT

Runner Tracking:
https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/tracker

You can use the above link to sign up for text alerts, and spectators can also use the following link on race day for 'live' tracking by following the selected runners on the course map:

https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-2020#/map


----------



## rdelar01

Looks like my 7 miler today aggravated my right IT Band...Looks like stretching and rest for the rest of the week....Anyone have any tips?


----------



## UNCBear24

SAFD:
1. Fun times.  2. Good food and beverages.  3. Sweat.  4. ROTR


----------



## huskies90

Not much changing. I thought maybe we would see some of the hotter temps on the weekend moderate a bit.

1/5/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 69°/55° Sun and some clouds
Thu 1/9 - 76°/64° Some sun, then turning cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 81°/68° Partly sunny
Sat 1/11 82°/68° Very warm with clouds and sun
Sun 1/12 83°/67° Partly sunny and very warm

1/5/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 69°/57° Partly Cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 77°/66° Partly Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 81°/71° Partly Cloudy
Sat 1/11 84°/70° Partly Cloudy
Sun 1/12 83°/71° Partly Cloudy

1/5/20 National Weather Service

Wed 1/8 - Sunny, with a high near 66. 
Wed Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 55. 
Thu 1/9 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 75. 
Thu Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 63. 
Fri 1/10 - Partly sunny, with a high near 80.
Fri Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 66.
Sat 1/11 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 82
Sat Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 66.
Sun 1/12 - Partly sunny, with a high near 82.



huskies90 said:


> Still trending warmer...
> 
> 1/4/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 67°/56° Periods of sun
> Thu 1/9 - 75°/65° Turning cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 79°/58° Chance of a shower
> Sat 1/11 85°/66° Partly sunny and very warm
> Sun 1/12 84°/68° Mostly cloudy and very warm
> 
> 1/4/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 68°/55° Partly Cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 77°/65° Partly Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 82°/71° Partly Cloudy
> Sat 1/11 84°/68° Partly Cloudy
> Sun 1/12 84°/70° Partly Cloudy
> 
> 1/4/20 National Weather Service
> 
> Wed 1/8 - Sunny, with a high near 64
> Wed Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 51
> Thu 1/9 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 74
> Thu Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 62
> Fri 1/10 - Partly sunny, with a high near 78


----------



## cburnett11

Just saw @rteetz at the 20:13 mark of rezrun’s half from last years marathon weekend.  He just posted it today.


----------



## DerTobi75

SAFD: @lhermiston thanks for all those SAFDs, enjoyed it a lot.

My predictions? Mmhhh, ...

I predict that I am not gonna make it to DATW   
I predict that I try to fight the language barrier and my fear to speak to strangers and be at the HH MeetUp.
I predict that I am PR at the HM and the Full 
I predict that I am going to hate the hot weather, myself for doing that Dopey Thing and everyone else around me, just because 


Any chance that Photostop is open during the Full?


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> SAFD: @lhermiston thanks for all those SAFDs, enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> My predictions? Mmhhh, ...
> 
> I predict that I am not gonna make it to DATW
> I predict that I try to fight the language barrier and my fear to speak to strangers and be at the HH MeetUp.
> I predict that I am PR at the HM and the Full
> I predict that I am going to hate the hot weather, myself for doing that Dopey Thing and everyone else around me, just because
> 
> 
> Any chance that Photostop is open during the Full?
> View attachment 462989



What is your first language?  For some reason, I was thinking German. If so, my wife is coming to HH and is fluent in German. She used to teach German to high school students and routinely took them on tours of Europe. She might be able to help some with the language barrier.


----------



## Barca33Runner

When you’re packing, thinks things are going well, then remember you need to pack a giant Eeyore onesie.


----------



## DerTobi75

@CDKG Have you been today at MK?!

@camaker Thanks, yep, it is German. Most times it works, we talk to a lot of people in the Parks. But sometimes, it can be tough


----------



## CDKG

DerTobi75 said:


> @CDKG Have you been today at MK?!
> 
> @camaker Thanks, yep, it is German. Most times it works, we talk to a lot of people in the Parks. But sometimes, it can be tough


No, I will be flying down on Tuesday. Today was not nearly as exciting as MK (laundry and packing).


----------



## DerTobi75

CDKG said:


> No, I will be flying down on Tuesday. Today was not nearly as exciting as MK (laundry and packing).


Ah, ok. I saw a Service Dog today, like the one in your Avatar, with Mickey Ears and thought it could be you


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

Quick Question -- at the aid stations will they have the muscle spray? I have no idea what this is but my daughter asked about it. I guess the LA Marathon has it and she's used it there. If they don't I want to pick some up for her. 


SAFD: 

As the nonrunner/spectator extraordinaire I predict: 

*That I will lose my voice cheering for my daughter, all of you, and all the runners out there this weekend (unless I can sneak my cowbell into my bag - without my daughter finding it)
*I will hold my lame but heartfelt homemade signs up for the half and full but will most likely forget to do so when my kid passes, lol
*I will be super proud of all the runners, the goals the reach, and for getting out there trying it
* I will be the fast one in the family post Dopey continuing until Tuesday afternoon when my kid will have recovered enough to out pace me once again
*That I will be the most proud parent out there as I know what my kid has put into this, I know she's terrified of not finishing the marathon (the accumulation of distance worries her), but I KNOW she's absolutely ready for this and can do it.  She's got the ability to run and the mental strength needed to keep going. 
*I predict that a runner will offer my daughter the words of encouragement at the moment when she needs it most (happens every time she runs a RunDisney race)
*I predict that if my daughter can find the jello shots she will ask for one, lol (I predict that I will be totally ok with that, lol)


----------



## wdwjoe13

Did my 8 miler weekend run and felt good.  I used @DopeyBadger heat acclimation training advice and wore pants extra gloves, and a heavy hoodie.  I was warm but hope just every little bit helps with the weekend temps.

I removed my running tights and turtlenecks and repacked the kids too in preparation for the warm weather.  We are 99% packed with a Tuesday am departure.  That will make Monday much less stressful.  

Does anyone know for sure if Sports Beans are the nutrition of choice still?  

SAFD:
1. I will be tired
2. I will have fun
3. I will care too much about my time, but still stop for frequent character stops.
4. I will cry sometime in the last few miles thinking about my wife or kids.  I will have to think about dinner at Boma to get my mind off of the emotions.


----------



## Baloo in MI

SAFD:
1) I predict the next two days will feel like the slowest days of my life and then Wednesday to Monday will blast past in the blink of an eye!
2) I predict I will consume my weight in Dole Whip.
3) I predict I will be very anxious to attend the meet up at Hurricane Hanna’s.
4) I predict that I will find a way to finish Dopey, it will not be pretty and there will be no PR’s this year! I fear there may be some whimpering, I know there will be swearing, but there will be gratitude and pride.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

rdelar01 said:


> Looks like my 7 miler today aggravated my right IT Band...Looks like stretching and rest for the rest of the week....Anyone have any tips?



alternate between ice and heat. 
foam roll your hams/quads but not the IT band itself. 
small squats
glute bridges


----------



## WelshMorgan92

can't wait to fly on Wednesday from the Uk for the half!
bit worried about the heat but it should be fine  

hope everyone had a good training plan and has fun this week


----------



## pluto377

Just checked in for my flight! So excited to be on my way tomorrow. Now I need to finish packing.  Still undecided about how much throwaway clothing to bring. 

SAFD: I’ll have an amazing solo trip but miss my kids and DH. I’ll eat too many Mickey bars, too much popcorn and drink way too much coke.  I’ll do all the rides my kids hate multiple times. I’ll spend too much money at the expo. I’ll have fun running and not worry about time. I’ll meet up everyone at some point either pre-race or at HH.


----------



## rdelar01

WelshMorgan92 said:


> alternate between ice and heat.
> foam roll your hams/quads but not the IT band itself.
> small squats
> glute bridges


Thanks!


----------



## WelshMorgan92

rdelar01 said:


> Thanks!


I had a similar issue and my physio told me I had a weakness in my glutes/tightness in my hips. there are some great yoga videos for it on youtube!


----------



## FFigawi

Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> Quick Question -- at the aid stations will they have the muscle spray? I have no idea what this is but my daughter asked about it. I guess the LA Marathon has it and she's used it there. If they don't I want to pick some up for her.



They usually have some form of magic spray. If it's important to her, though, I recommend bringing some along from home.


----------



## croach

Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> Quick Question -- at the aid stations will they have the muscle spray? I have no idea what this is but my daughter asked about it. I guess the LA Marathon has it and she's used it there. If they don't I want to pick some up for her.



The usually have Biofreeze in gel form at the aid stations. If she isn't familiar with it, tell her to make sure she gets it off her hands after using.


----------



## Popo

jmasgat said:


> This is the ultimate stupid fueling question...since I usually don't stop during races.But assuming I'm with the GTRRP during the marathon, should I fuel based on miles run, e.g every 4 or so or elapsed time, e.g. every 40 minutes (which would include stops)
> 
> @DopeyBadger What say you?


Us old-timers will remember advice given to us by Coach on the Disboards.  He often reminded us we are all an experiment of one.  Find what works best for you.  This applies to the fuel you use and when you take it.  I have found that using a combination of Gu Chews, Clif Bloks, and Honey Stinger Chews works best foe me.  I start using them at the beginning of the 2nd hour.  I eat a couple every 10 minutes.  That way I do not end up up with a lump of stuff just sitting in my stomach.  For this year, just go with the way you trained.


----------



## LSUfan4444

> should I fuel based on miles run, e.g every 4 or so or elapsed time, e.g. every 40 minutes (which would include stops)



Time...pace and time between mileage can vary. Your body is fueling itself by mileage but over time. If it takes you 40 minutes to complete 8 miles, 4 miles or 2 miles, fuel it based on time, not mileage.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

how do I find out which corral I am in? I've looked on my rundisney account but unable to see anything


----------



## mbrittb00

WelshMorgan92 said:


> how do I find out which corral I am in? I've looked on my rundisney account but unable to see anything


Its listed on your waiver for the 1/2 and full.  The 5k and 10k you won't know until you  pick up  your bib.

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php


----------



## mbrittb00

mbrittb00 said:


> Its listed on your waiver for the 1/2 and full.  The 5k and 10k you won't know until you  pick up  your bib.
> 
> https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php


Acutally your bib number is listed on your wavier.  You can cross reference that with the Corral assignments.

https://www.rundisney.com/events/disneyworld/disneyworld-marathon-weekend/runner-info/


----------



## LSUfan4444

Download and print your waiver here (https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php)...it will have your bib number on it near your name.  Then, match your bib number against these below.


----------



## baxter24

SAFD:

1. I will have a great time with my friend
2. It will be hot but I will finish and try my very best to have fun during all the races. I will still pack my cold weather gear just on the tiny hope of a cold front coming through!
3. I will make it to Hollywood Studies on time after the 5k and ride Rise of the Resistance!
4. I will probably think very bad things about the marathon and my life choices from miles 20 to 23 but then choke back tears at the finish line and can't wait to sign up for this weekend again. I'm 3-3 on this one so far three years running.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

LSUfan4444 said:


> Download and print your waiver here (https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php)...it will have your bib number on it near your name.  Then, match your bib number against these below.


thank you very much  fingers crossed the heat won't affect my time too much!


----------



## aalvis

jmasgat said:


> I think the easiest thing might be to meet pre-race and walk together to the corral. Have you seen @DopeyBadger  document? I am in C for half and full. We can work something out!
> 
> 
> 
> https://track.rtrt.me/e/WDW-WDW-202...nqPx4YPB954lorrFGC4VMtaUmRLqsrinf2OM#/tracker


Thank you!


----------



## aalvis

croach said:


> The usually have Biofreeze in gel form at the aid stations. If she isn't familiar with it, tell her to make sure she gets it off her hands after using.


The last time I used biofreeze at an aid station they had latex gloves to avoid the hand issue.


----------



## PrincessV

Popo said:


> Us old-timers will remember advice given to us by Coach on the Disboards.  He often reminded us we are all an experiment of one.  Find what works best for you.  This applies to the fuel you use and when you take it.


I could not agree more. I have chronic hypoglycemia and found out the hard way that I need more fuel than the numbers would indicate - a big blood-sugar crash during a marathon is not fun. At all. I go with a gel every 45-50 minutes plus Tailwind in my bottle, sipping about 2 ounces every 1/2 mile, for an average of around 150 calories per hour, even at my slow pace. And I go by time, not distance, because in training, I often get stuck at traffic lights for 5-8 minutes at a time: that adds up and can mean a lot more time between fuelings than mileage alone would indicate. In a race, it works out to about every 3.5-4 miles, but it's easier for me to just leave it based on time, since that's what I'm used to.


----------



## aalvis

pluto377 said:


> Just checked in for my flight! So excited to be on my way tomorrow. Now I need to finish packing.  Still undecided about how much throwaway clothing to bring.
> 
> SAFD: I’ll have an amazing solo trip but miss my kids and DH. I’ll eat too many Mickey bars, too much popcorn and drink way too much coke.  I’ll do all the rides my kids hate multiple times. I’ll spend too much money at the expo. I’ll have fun running and not worry about time. I’ll meet up everyone at some point either pre-race or at HH.


I decided not to bring any throwaway clothes.  It will save space and weight in my suitcase.  If by some miracle the temps drastically drop, I will tough it out.


----------



## mbrittb00

aalvis said:


> I decided not to bring any throwaway clothes.  It will save space and weight in my suitcase.  If by some miracle the temps drastically drop, I will tough it out.


I'm not bringing any throwaways either (save a couple of emergency blankets to use in the corrals pre-race), but I am bringing my light running jacket and 1 pair of tights.  They don't take up that much space, and I can re-use them if necessary.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SAFD:
Buy too much at the expo and the parks
Over-post to my IG stories each day 
Be too excited to go to bed early and thus be entirely too tired
Overcome my shyness and go to at least one of the DIS pre-race meet ups
Work hard at getting my first dark castle shot during the half


In regards to throwaway clothes. My sister-in-law had a great idea for one of the rock-n-roll races we've done together.  She uses old scarves that have been taking up space in her closet (remember when we all bought a million infinity scarves a few years ago??) to keep warm pre-race.  You can wrap them around wherever you get coldest and it's a good way to get rid of them.  I hate sitting in the corrals cold, but since this week will be so warm, I think a scarf or two will be all I need!


----------



## DerTobi75

Photopass Question, how can I link a Dopey BIB? Found that in the Event Guide:

Marathon: 2020-WDWM-ARAx-xxxx
Half Marathon: 2020-WDWH-ALFx-xxxx
10K: 2020-WDWW-10Kx-xxxx
5K: 2020-WDWW-K5Kx-xxxx
Kids Races: 2020-WDWK-IDSx-xxxx

But nothing about Dopey, ...


----------



## jmasgat

DerTobi75 said:


> Photopass Question, how can I link a Dopey BIB? Found that in the Event Guide:
> 
> Marathon: 2020-WDWM-ARAx-xxxx
> Half Marathon: 2020-WDWH-ALFx-xxxx
> 10K: 2020-WDWW-10Kx-xxxx
> 5K: 2020-WDWW-K5Kx-xxxx
> Kids Races: 2020-WDWK-IDSx-xxxx
> 
> But nothing about Dopey, ...



You link your bib for each race you're in, I believe.  So you need to do all 4--there isn't  separate Dopey.


----------



## huskies90

This will be my last weather update as I am heading down tonight . All my warm and throwaway clothes are already packed so I guess I will be prepared if we get a sudden change. But as of now, the forecast is just more of the same: WARM!!

1/6/20 AccuWeather

Wed 1/8 - 69°/53° Mostly sunny
Thu 1/9 - 76°/63° Some sun then turning cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 81°/67° Partly sunny
Sat 1/11 83°/68° Times of clouds and sun
Sun 1/12 84°/61° Partly sunny and very warm

1/6/20 Weather.com

Wed 1/8 - 69°/54° Partly Cloudy
Thu 1/9 - 76°/64° Partly Cloudy
Fri 1/10 - 81°/70° Partly Cloudy
Sat 1/11 85°/71° Mostly Cloudy
Sun 1/12 84°/71° Mostly Cloudy

1/6/20 National Weather Service

Wed 1/8 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 68.
Wed Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 55.
Thu 1/9 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 75.
Thu Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 63.
Fri 1/10 - Partly sunny, with a high near 80.
Fri Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 67.
Sat 1/11 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 82
Sat Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 65.
Sun 1/12 - Partly sunny, with a high near 81.




huskies90 said:


> 1/5/20 AccuWeather
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/55° Sun and some clouds
> Thu 1/9 - 76°/64° Some sun, then turning cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 81°/68° Partly sunny
> Sat 1/11 82°/68° Very warm with clouds and sun
> Sun 1/12 83°/67° Partly sunny and very warm
> 
> 1/5/20 Weather.com
> 
> Wed 1/8 - 69°/57° Partly Cloudy
> Thu 1/9 - 77°/66° Partly Cloudy
> Fri 1/10 - 81°/71° Partly Cloudy
> Sat 1/11 84°/70° Partly Cloudy
> Sun 1/12 83°/71° Partly Cloudy
> 
> 1/5/20 National Weather Service
> 
> Wed 1/8 - Sunny, with a high near 66.
> Wed Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 55.
> Thu 1/9 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 75.
> Thu Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 63.
> Fri 1/10 - Partly sunny, with a high near 80.
> Fri Night - Mostly cloudy, with a low around 66.
> Sat 1/11 - Mostly sunny, with a high near 82
> Sat Night - Partly cloudy, with a low around 66.
> Sun 1/12 - Partly sunny, with a high near 82.


----------



## huskies90

DerTobi75 said:


> Photopass Question, how can I link a Dopey BIB? Found that in the Event Guide:
> 
> Marathon: 2020-WDWM-ARAx-xxxx
> Half Marathon: 2020-WDWH-ALFx-xxxx
> 10K: 2020-WDWW-10Kx-xxxx
> 5K: 2020-WDWW-K5Kx-xxxx
> Kids Races: 2020-WDWK-IDSx-xxxx
> 
> But nothing about Dopey, ...


Follow up question: If memory serves, it is 5 bibs *PER RACE* we can link to one photopass account, correct?


----------



## Leia's Mom

Thanks all.  I'll try to follow the instructions and meet folks for 1/2 and or full.  I'll be wearing boring running clothes (black skirt and black top -- 1/2 is the "I Run Like a Girl, try to keep up" shirt.  Good luck to all the travelers!  Hope everybody  has the best race ever!


----------



## Mickey Momma

SAFD:

1. I will have a great time at the HH meet up!
2. I will spend my days leading up to the marathon telling my inner voice to shut up already about whether I can do this after  my ridiculous injury and very little running over the past month.
3. I will spend the marathon reminding myself that it is smarter to DNF than to hurt myself and not be able to run for months afterwards.  
4. I will ignore my own advice and will do everything in my power to finish.
4. My marathon will end with me either boo hooing on the parade bus or boo hooing across the finish line with a drink in hand.
5. Either way I will pull myself together, score a boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance on Monday that may or may not interrupt our DATW adventures.


----------



## pinkxray

Dh and the kids are coming to see me during the half. Ive never had to deal with spectators  and how it works.
Is the back IG entrance to Epcot open early? We are staying at YC so it would be great if they could walk through.


----------



## Harlaxton

For those of us looking to take an Uber/Lyft to DHS after the 5K and 10K on Thursday and Friday, are the Uber/Lyft pick-up spots clearly marked after the finish?  Will be taking a resort bus to the races so just trying to plan ahead to get an idea of what I should be looking for afterwards.


----------



## aalvis

Has anyone spectated at MK?  From what I understand, you take a rundisney bus from your resort to Epcot, then the monorail to TTC, then the monorail to MK.  Any guesstimates on how long that would take?


----------



## StarGirl11

Harlaxton said:


> For those of us looking to take an Uber/Lyft to DHS after the 5K and 10K on Thursday and Friday, are the Uber/Lyft pick-up spots clearly marked after the finish?  Will be taking a resort bus to the races so just trying to plan ahead to get an idea of what I should be looking for afterwards.



They may have moved them due to the construction but in the past we walked right by them after the buses dropped us off. Either way normally it’s right around where the charging station is on the map during park hours and I have a feeling it probably won’t move:


----------



## mbrittb00

aalvis said:


> Has anyone spectated at MK?  From what I understand, you take a rundisney bus from your resort to Epcot, then the monorail to TTC, then the monorail to MK.  Any guesstimates on how long that would take?


What time of day?  What race?  Unless I'm mistaken, the monorail (Ep->TTC) doesn't start running until 1 hour prior to park opening.  Could you maybe get on the RunDisney bus back to the Contemporary, then walk over?


----------



## FFigawi

mbrittb00 said:


> I'm not bringing any throwaways either (save a couple of emergency blankets to use in the corrals pre-race), but I am bringing my light running jacket and 1 pair of tights.  They don't take up that much space, and I can re-use them if necessary.



I lugged all my throw away clothes over here from Dubai, so they're definitely making the drive over to Disney with me. I'll leave them in a nice folded-up pile in the corral one morning.


----------



## lhermiston

Folks planning on attending the 10k, half and full pre-race meet ups ... look for this tall drink of water in the spot @DopeyBadger designated. I'll be holding a sign that says "DIS" which may or may not just be sharpie on a piece of printer paper. My entire budget went to booze for this trip, not fancy signs.

You can also find me on instagram at @lhermiston. I'll probably be posting my potential running outfits there, which are also fairly distinctive.


----------



## LdyStormy76

pinkxray said:


> Dh and the kids are coming to see me during the half. Ive never had to deal with spectators  and how it works.
> Is the back IG entrance to Epcot open early? We are staying at YC so it would be great if they could walk through.



The entrance will open based on park hours. If you will finish after opening, yes, they can walk across, as long as they have a park ticket.


----------



## akrosie

SAFD:
1) Finish Dopey
2) Take it easy in the parks and 5K,10K, and Half (to make #1 more fun).
3) Encourage DH to enjoy his first MW (10 K and Half)
4) Make the HH meetup, and talk to all the great people.

This is my third Dopey, 2018 was a success, but last year I ended up on the bus. The heat contributed to that, so I hope I can do better with it this year. I am really slow, so no chance to finish while it’s still relatively cool, but I am better prepared this time. Looking forward to the excitement of running outside after two months of treadmill miles.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

I'm starting my taper today but will need to do a couple of short runs when I get state side to get acclimated to the heat (and burn off the dole whips). Does anyone know what the running trail is like at Pop?


----------



## pinkxray

I apologize in advance bc I’m sure this has been covered. Dh decided last minute to come spectate the half. He would prefer to get to the finish line. We are staying at Yacht Club. Right now we don’t park hoppers so no walking through Epcot(I could get hoppers but really don’t want to spend $$$)
Are there buses to the finish line or can he drive? I looked at the road closure map
And it looks difficult to navigate driving. (We aren’t that familiar with the roads)
Thank you


----------



## LSUfan4444

WelshMorgan92 said:


> I'm starting my taper today but will need to do a couple of short runs when I get state side to get acclimated to the heat (and burn off the dole whips). Does anyone know what the running trail is like at Pop?


Its okay...not that long but you can always do a loop or so on the road around AoA and Pop. Regardless of what distance you're training for those paths are long enough for the mileage you'll want to get in this week


----------



## huskies90

WelshMorgan92 said:


> I'm starting my taper today but will need to do a couple of short runs when I get state side to get acclimated to the heat (and burn off the dole whips). Does anyone know what the running trail is like at Pop?


Pop has a nice trail/loop around Hourglass Lake.


----------



## AggieDizzer

Does Disney put out any special merch for annual passholders at the marathon like they do for festivals or other special events that we need to look out for?


----------



## PrincessV

Okay, it took a few days, but I have now accepted that the marathon will be hot. So I'm now going with A., B. and C. plans...

A. Keep to my planned sub-16:00/mile avg pace for all four races. I've been averaging 13:30-13:45 lately, but I'm MUCH slower in the heat. But I looked back at all my brutally hot summer long runs and still came in under a 15:00/mile average, so I think this is still possible. The benefit of having been running in cooler temps is that I don't have months of accumulated heat stress stacked up against me.

B. Just finish. At any pace that prevents massive heat stress. I need to put this in writing and say it to myself repeatedly, because I have a hard time accepting limitations on the spot. I know what "bad" feels like, so Plan B is to recognize it if it happens and act accordingly.

C. Bail. If it all goes very, very south and I just cannot handle the heat, bail and live to run another day and try to do so without regrets, knowing I did all I could.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

LSUfan4444 said:


> Its okay...not that long but you can always do a loop or so on the road around AoA and Pop. Regardless of what distance you're training for those paths are long enough for the mileage you'll want to get in this week





huskies90 said:


> Pop has a nice trail/loop around Hourglass Lake.




thank you both! Can't wait


----------



## aalvis

mbrittb00 said:


> What time of day?  What race?  Unless I'm mistaken, the monorail (Ep->TTC) doesn't start running until 1 hour prior to park opening.  Could you maybe get on the RunDisney bus back to the Contemporary, then walk over?


I was looking to do it for the half and full.  Taking the monorail from Epcot to TTC are the directions listed for spectators in the event guide.  It also said admission to MK is waived for spectators until 8 am.


----------



## JulieODC

1. I’ll try, with moderate success, to overcome my fear of running in the heat with some positive thinking a la Deena Kastor

2. I’ll cry at the finish line

3. I hopefully will find my husband, kids, and parents somewhere between miles 24-26

4. a grand Marnier slush will never have tasted SO good as it will Sunday afternoon!


----------



## jeremy1002

I'm getting nervous & I don't even get to WDW for 48 more hours!!  It's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Ponoche

AggieDizzer said:


> Does Disney put out any special merch for annual passholders at the marathon like they do for festivals or other special events that we need to look out for?



Last year's marathon had a shirt and jacket, if I remember correctly.  The shirt  was short sleeve and had a contrasting collar and sleeve cuffs.  It looked pretty nice, but I can't seem to find a picture of it.


----------



## 1lilspark

AggieDizzer said:


> Does Disney put out any special merch for annual passholders at the marathon like they do for festivals or other special events that we need to look out for?


YES I got a Tervis & Pin Preordered during Wine and Dine and they had shirts at the Expo though they sell out FAST


----------



## Jason Bryer

I know this is last minute, but I am arriving at 11am Wednesday and have a rental car if anyone is getting in around that time and wants a ride to the expo. PM and I'll send you my cell number.


----------



## Bree

SAFD: 

1. PR in fun all weekend long.
2. relax knowing that I have the Goof Troop Roving Road party to pause my watch after after I collapse somewhere on the course.
3. Buy myself a new Pandora charm


----------



## Kerry1957

Jason Bryer said:


> I know this is last minute, but I am arriving at 11am Wednesday and have a rental car if anyone is getting in around that time and wants a ride to the expo. PM and I'll send you my cell number.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Patrick Reinsvold

jmasgat said:


> She could walk from TTC through Poly on paths to GF (< 1 mile) or Floridian Way (~.5 mile). Might be easier/faster than the monorail (not sure what its operating schedule is like that day)




She still would have to cross the marathon route during the race to get from the TTC drop-off to Poly/GF.  My question is whether or not cast members will be there to create a spectator crosswalk.


----------



## The Expert

pinkxray said:


> I apologize in advance bc I’m sure this has been covered. Dh decided last minute to come spectate the half. He would prefer to get to the finish line. We are staying at Yacht Club. Right now we don’t park hoppers so no walking through Epcot(I could get hoppers but really don’t want to spend $$$)
> Are there buses to the finish line or can he drive? I looked at the road closure map
> And it looks difficult to navigate driving. (We aren’t that familiar with the roads)
> Thank you



He can take the bus with you pre-race, hang out with you until you enter the corral, then spectate the start and head over to the finish area to wait. For the Half that would be a pretty long time to just sit tight. Another alternative would be for him to take an Uber or taxi closer to your finish time.

ETA: He can also just come out to the Boardwalk and see you go by there on the course -- not the finish line but it's an option.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

rdelar01 said:


> Looks like my 7 miler today aggravated my right IT Band...Looks like stretching and rest for the rest of the week....Anyone have any tips?


For an aggravated IT band, I found working with a foam roller worked, as well as an IT support wrap.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

Leia's Mom said:


> I think I am in corral c.  Would love some people to spend the time with. How to know who is whom?


I will have a spiderman shirt, hat, and blue shorts and I also am in coral C.


----------



## FFigawi

The Expert said:


> He can take the bus with you pre-race, hang out with you until you enter the corral, then spectate the start and head over to the finish area to wait. For the Half that would be a pretty long time to just sit tight. Another alternative would be for him to take an Uber or taxi closer to your finish time.
> 
> ETA: He can also just come out to the Boardwalk and see you go by there on the course -- not the finish line but it's an option.



Except the half doesn’t run through Boardwalk. Other races do, but not the half.


----------



## The Expert

FFigawi said:


> Except the half doesn’t run through Boardwalk. Other races do, but not the half.



D'OH! : crawls away quietly :


----------



## DopeyBadger

aalvis said:


> Has anyone spectated at MK?  From what I understand, you take a rundisney bus from your resort to Epcot, then the monorail to TTC, then the monorail to MK.  Any guesstimates on how long that would take?



This is correct.

-The monorail to the TTC from EPCOT takes 15 min of ride time.
-The monorail to MK from TTC takes 15 min (and is a bit of a transfer).
Then a few minute walk to the inside Main Street.

I'd say in total the whole process is probably on the order of 40-55 minutes if I'm leaving room for error.  There's also the time it takes to ride the runDisney bus, and then get to the monorail at EPCOT itself.



pinkxray said:


> I apologize in advance bc I’m sure this has been covered. Dh decided last minute to come spectate the half. He would prefer to get to the finish line. We are staying at Yacht Club. Right now we don’t park hoppers so no walking through Epcot(I could get hoppers but really don’t want to spend $$$)
> Are there buses to the finish line or can he drive? I looked at the road closure map
> And it looks difficult to navigate driving. (We aren’t that familiar with the roads)
> Thank you



Additional option to @The Expert is to take the runDisney bus once they start up again.  For the HM, that is 6:30am per the runDIsney website (link).  It's important to note I have seen this time change over the years.  In year's prior the restart bus time was 7am.  So be prepared for anything, but it will restart.  As long as you finish approximately 30-45 min after the bus restarts, there should be plenty of time to get there post-race.  So do you plan to finish the HM prior to 7:45am?  If not, then your DH can take a bus to the finish line without much issue.


----------



## Neon Cactus

aalvis said:


> Has anyone spectated at MK?  From what I understand, you take a rundisney bus from your resort to Epcot, then the monorail to TTC, then the monorail to MK.  Any guesstimates on how long that would take?


I did it last year during the half.  I'd plan on 30-45 minutes, depending on how long the wait is for a monorail.  I was in the EPCOT lot between 4:30 and 4:45 and I was in MK by about 5:10 waiting for them to let us on Main Street.


----------



## jennamfeo

JulieODC said:


> 2. I’ll cry at the finish line


The ugly crying I did at the end of the Marathon last year still feel fresh in my head a year later.


----------



## Jeff Morris

jennamfeo said:


> The ugly crying I did at the end of the Marathon last year still feel fresh in my head a year later.


I'd say you'd earned it.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Great stretch for IT Band that my coach sent me: IT Band Stretch


----------



## knhellesky

Leia's Mom said:


> I think I am in corral c.  Would love some people to spend the time with. How to know who is whom?



Apologies in advance w/ the dumb question...where do you get the corral info?


----------



## knhellesky

knhellesky said:


> Apologies in advance w/ the dumb question...where do you get the corral info?



Disregard...found it.


----------



## princessbride6205

SAFD - My Predictions:
* I will be too excited to sleep well multiple days this week
* I will spectate the mid-to-back of pack runners at Epcot for the Half, including my sister (dressed as Vampirina!)
* Even with the heat, I'm going to enjoy the Marathon. I will [mostly] fight back the competitive side of my brain to focus on the fun
* I will meet some new friends on the course
* Some runner throwing water on themselves will accidentally hit me with it (wouldn't be the first time)
* I will take candy from strangers
* I'll see my family spectating at the Studios, and my daughter will complain she's too hot waiting there
* I will tear up more than once spectating and during my own race
* I will celebrate by eating ALL.THE.TREATS (starting on Monday)
* I will wear my medal with pride, and wear it on Rise of the Resistance on Tuesday!


----------



## flav

Prediction number one already becoming reality: I cannot sleep the night prior to departure.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I had a feeling there was going to be a hiccup _somewhere _along the way on arrival day. I just didn’t expect it to be at the airport thanks to a power outage.

Just hope this gets fixed so I can make my connection in Charlotte


----------



## Barca33Runner

flav said:


> Prediction number one already becoming reality: I cannot sleep the night prior to departure.



I just got 3 hours before my 2:15 alarm for a 5:45 flight. Tried to go to sleep 4 hours earlier and couldn’t get there. Have a feeling I’ll have a few more of those this week. I’m going to be a zombie by Sunday.


----------



## StarGirl11

We are boarded now if we can just push back then I should hopefully make my connection to Orlando.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

StarGirl11 said:


> We are boarded now if we can just push back then I should hopefully make my connection to Orlando.




have a safe flight!


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m at the airport - hoping my flights/connections go smoothly!!


----------



## StarGirl11

On the flight to Orlando. I had to run from one end of the airport to the other but I made the flight. Here’s to hoping the rest of this trip goes better!


----------



## WelshMorgan92

StarGirl11 said:


> On the flight to Orlando. I had to run from one end to the other but I made the flight. Here’s to hoping the rest of this trip goes better!



bit of last minute training


----------



## LSUfan4444

rdelar01 said:


> Looks like my 7 miler today aggravated my right IT Band...Looks like stretching and rest for the rest of the week....Anyone have any tips?


Sorry...just reading up on some old posts so Im sure you've already gotten some great advice but foam rolling helps but DO NOT roll the actual IT band. Roll the lower legs, gutes, hamstrings and quads but let the IT bands rest. Before rolling (if you can) go for a walk to loosen up or take a nice hot bath, then roll and stretch but again....don't stretch the IT band, just let it rest. Stretch everything else...like everything you can.


----------



## LSUfan4444

StarGirl11 said:


> I had to run from one end of the airport to the other



Short quick intervals are great taper time training.


----------



## LSUfan4444

LSUfan4444 said:


> Download and print your waiver here (https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/waivers/WaivR20WDW/verify.php)...it will have your bib number on it near your name.  Then, match your bib number against these below.


 @*knhellesky, See this post here for corral and bib info*


----------



## jmasgat

Has anyone successfully linked their bibs to photopass?  I keep getting an error message.  Of course it worked when I accidentally linked a bib from last year for a random person (copied an old link) and then had to manually delete all their pictures.  Sorta too bad, they smiled in all and look like they were having fun.  Ah well, Life goal!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

jmasgat said:


> Has anyone successfully linked their bibs to photopass?  I keep getting an error message.  Of course it worked when I accidentally linked a bib from last year for a random person (copied an old link) and then had to manually delete all their pictures.  Sorta too bad, they smiled in all and look like they were having fun.  Ah well, Life goal!


I tried yesterday, but kept getting the error message. I don’t remember when I did it last year, but my assumption is that we’ll have to wait until the race weekend officially starts.


----------



## FFigawi

jmasgat said:


> Has anyone successfully linked their bibs to photopass?  I keep getting an error message.  Of course it worked when I accidentally linked a bib from last year for a random person (copied an old link) and then had to manually delete all their pictures.  Sorta too bad, they smiled in all and look like they were having fun.  Ah well, Life goal!



I linked mine yesterday without any issues, though I won't be 100% sure of that until the pictures start rolling in on Thursday.


----------



## Popo

Checked the weather again today.  Still no miracle cold front predicted. In 2014, after either the half or full, I was on the bus back to the AKL.  It was a particularly hot weekend.  A woman jumps up and starts yelling, "He's dead!" Luckily a doctor on the bus quickly responded that he had just passed out.  Later learned he had passed out as a result of becoming severely dehydrated.  Remember to hydrate and slow down.


----------



## SheHulk

Popo said:


> Checked the weather again today.  Still no miracle cold front predicted. In 2014, after either the half or full, I was on the bus back to the AKL.  It was a particularly hot weekend.  A woman jumps up and starts yelling, "He's dead!" Luckily a doctor on the bus quickly responded that he had just passed out.  Later learned he had passed out as a result of becoming severely dehydrated.  Remember to hydrate and slow down.


The night after the WDW Marathon in 2015 my family and I were eating at Teppan Edo and seated at a grill with another group, all of whom have just completed Dopey. We had a nice, normal conversation with them, everyone seemed fine and happy with their accomplishment. The man excused himself to go to the bathroom and we heard a *thud* outside our little room there. He had dropped right off. Also, not dead, he came to right away but I guess the moral is that you don't necessarily know you're feeling bad until you're really bad! I think that was a hot one too.


----------



## SheHulk

FFigawi said:


> I linked mine yesterday without any issues, though I won't be 100% sure of that until the pictures start rolling in on Thursday.


DH linked mine too, from his app for the iPhone if that helps. No error message but of course no pictures yet.


----------



## pinkxray

Last official training run
35 degrees no wind Pink sunrise.One of those beautiful runs that make you happy to be able to do this.


I’m off to work.Day 1 of 3 of work days left before heading to WDW Friday morning


----------



## StarGirl11

Well after all this mornings chaos I finally am here!


----------



## pluto377

On ME to pop!


----------



## AggieDizzer

Popo said:


> Remember to hydrate and slow down.



Yes x 1,000! Keep in mind too that hydration doesn't start on race day - when you're traveling, or walking around the parks, the expo, or whatever, always carry a water bottle and constantly sip on it. Might also be a good idea to start taking salt tabs or a daily sports drink to keep your electrolytes up. If all you drink is water for 3-5 days you'll flush all the electrolytes out of your system, and that won't help you on race day. 

I fly out to MCO tonight and I am SO excited to light this firecracker! Going to "rope drop" the expo in the morning, then get settled in at my resort (CBR) before maybe trying to hit the parks and get a few rides in in the afternoon/evening. 

Best of luck to everyone! Can't wait to see the pictures and hear the stories!


----------



## rdelar01

GuinnessRunner said:


> Great stretch for IT Band that my coach sent me: IT Band Stretch


Incredible....what a great technique...Thank you! And Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!


----------



## 1lilspark

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I tried yesterday, but kept getting the error message. I don’t remember when I did it last year, but my assumption is that we’ll have to wait until the race weekend officially starts.


I normally link my bibs the night before the runs as part of a routine 
To all runners have fun


----------



## willieT

The USATF map for the 5K has been published -- but nothing available yet for the 10K, HM, or FM :

https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=m&id=249
The detail is amazing!   
Check out pages 3 through 11 for **8** detailed maps of different parts of the course.  I don't recall ever seeing any other USATF map in any race with this much detail.


----------



## willieT

willieT said:


> The USATF map for the 5K has been published....
> 
> Check out pages 3 through 11 for **8** detailed maps of different parts of the course.


For example:


----------



## TeeterTots

Does anyone know how to get your garmin to stop wigging out??? Mine keeps spinning “saving” and won’t let me turn it off!


----------



## mbrittb00

TeeterTots said:


> Does anyone know how to get your garmin to stop wigging out??? Mine keeps spinning “saving” and won’t let me turn it off!


Not sure if this is the issue, but there is/was a known bug where if you finished an activity (stopped), but never followed through to "save" said activity, it would get stuck at the "saving" screen that you mentioned.  You might be able to connect it directly to your computer and download your activity via Express, but not sure.  I had that happen to me a few weeks back, but was able to hold the power button to force a shutdown.  I "think" my activity was actually still there as the save has actually occured, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## willieT

TeeterTots said:


> Does anyone know how to get your garmin to stop wigging out??? Mine keeps spinning “saving” and won’t let me turn it off!



What model do you have?

Some options to try:

1.  Connect the power cord and then try to turn it off. 
2.  If #1 fails, try to perform a 'soft' reset.   Steps to reset it will vary based on model type.   You should not lose any data with a soft reset.
3.  If #2 fails, try to perform a 'hard' reset to return to factory default settings.  Note: you will lose your custom settings and your workout data.

Quick side story:   30 minutes before the start of the NYC marathon, my Garmin would not start. I used a nearby runner's phone to Google the reset sequence and was able to reset it.  After the race, I used a Sharpie to write the key sequence on the back of my watch in case it happens again.

If you need assistance on performing the reset, reply back with the model type and I'll try to help!


----------



## Bree

TeeterTots said:


> Does anyone know how to get your garmin to stop wigging out??? Mine keeps spinning “saving” and won’t let me turn it off!



Ugh! Sorry, but I’m no help. My Garmin 645 hasn’t worked right since the last software update.


----------



## TeeterTots

willieT said:


> What model do you have?


Forerunner 235. I’ll try plugging it in, thanks!


----------



## pinkxray

I am so jealous of everyone getting to WDW today. DD is in high school and has midterms next week so she’s can’t miss too much school. Can’t wait for Friday to get here!


----------



## Barca33Runner

MK is packed. Waiting in 45 minute posted standby for Pirates and we are not going to be on in that time. Basically the shortest wait in the park according to the app as well.

ETA: it’s a manageable day for the parks. Not Holiday crazy. I’ve pretty much given up on the lighter crowds I was kind of hoping for though.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

Newbie question... do you have to buy memory maker to see your photo pass photos or link them? If you don’t have memory maker can you just  buy an image if you like one?


----------



## camaker

Barca33Runner said:


> MK is packed. Waiting in 45 minute posted standby for Pirates and we are not going to be on in that time. Basically the shortest wait in the park according to the app as well.
> 
> ETA: it’s a manageable day for the parks. Not Holiday crazy. I’ve pretty much given up on the lighter crowds I was kind of hoping for though.



That’s too bad!  I’m sitting here in the airport waiting to board and looking forward to a Columbia Harbour House lobster roll and clam chowder for dinner tonight.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Leaving for the airport in a few hours, but it will be a long day coming from Bay Area. We get in to MCO at about 12:30am! I miss the nonstop flights that SWA decided to get rid of from all airports out here.


----------



## Beeble

You don’t have to buy Memory Maker to view your photos. You can buy just one. Last year I was able to buy memory maker for just the race day for I think about $60. I had to call them to figure out how to do it though.


----------



## Oswald0827

pinkxray said:


> I am so jealous of everyone getting to WDW today. DD is in high school and hasn’t midterms next week so she’s can’t miss too much school. Can’t wait for Friday to get here!


Me too - not arriving until Thursday


----------



## Jason Bryer

Oswald0827 said:


> Me too - not arriving until Thursday



I am constantly refreshing this thread as I wait for my flight tomorrow morning!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/what-is-memory-maker-one-day-and-where-can-i-buy-it/
We did one day last year for the marathon. Even though it says the day begins at 6:00 am, all of the day’s photo were there, even from the starting area at 4:00.


----------



## mjcorral

We don't get into Orlando until 5am on Friday. Hopefully there is still some merch left. Anyone else staying at Port Orleans Riverside?


----------



## FFigawi

camaker said:


> That’s too bad!  I’m sitting here in the airport waiting to board and looking forward to a Columbia Harbour House lobster roll and clam chowder for dinner tonight.



Happy to meet you there for a lobster roll anytime this weekend. They’re not as good as home but still tasty.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

We won’t get in until lunchtime on Friday. I will be at the expo Friday afternoon, trying to get my hands on the Minnie ears!


----------



## Jason Bryer

Anyone going to join club runDisney? 

https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/


----------



## gsu1988

pinkxray said:


> I am so jealous of everyone getting to WDW today. DD is in high school and hasn’t midterms next week so she’s can’t miss too much school. Can’t wait for Friday to get here!


Add me to the list.  My daughter and I don't get in till late Thursday night and unfortunately not till after expo closes.  Last year I did Dopey and this year I am only doing the half with my DD so this time around is a little more laid back.  We are planning to go to the expo and pick up our packets first thing Friday morning then doing a little park hoping the rest of the day.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> Anyone going to join club runDisney?
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/


Absolutely not


----------



## mjcorral

rteetz said:


> Absolutely not


I'm with you on that one. Super gimmicky and expensive.


----------



## bellanotte10

wait this club runDisney offeres upgraded corral placement? i feel like that might not be a good thing.


----------



## Dopey 2020

Think they need to rethink that money grab

maybe with a lot more perks for a lot less $$


----------



## StarGirl11

mjcorral said:


> We don't get into Orlando until 5am on Friday. Hopefully there is still some merch left. Anyone else staying at Port Orleans Riverside?



I am! I’m over in building 15. If you see me wandering around on Saturday or Sunday feel free to say hi.

Things are finally settling down but the rest of my morning was not without incident. Was put into the wrong type of handicap room first. And then after that the computers tried to say my AP was expired. I renewed in October and that’s not talking about how I was here in December. Got a free FP out of that at least?

About the club. This would have been a better idea a few years ago when priority registration was much more needed.


----------



## softball chick

Jason Bryer said:


> Anyone going to join club runDisney?
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/



Hard Pass


----------



## steph0808

I should probably start packing, since I need to be out the door by 4:30 am on Thursday. 

I just remembered sport beans. 

I better make a list before I almost forget other things.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Jason Bryer said:


> Anyone going to join club runDisney?
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/


Most definitely not. I’d like to know how they decided on those prices, though.


----------



## jennamfeo

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Most definitely not. I’d like to know how they decided on those prices, though.


----------



## mjcorral

StarGirl11 said:


> I am! I’m over in building 15. If you see me wandering around on Saturday or Sunday feel free to say hi.
> 
> Things are finally settling down but the rest of my morning was not without incident. Was put into the wrong type of handicap room first. And then after that the computers tried to say my AP was expired. I renewed in October and that’s not talking about how I was here in December. Got a free FP out of that at least?
> 
> About the club. This would have been a better idea a few years ago when priority registration was much more needed.


Cool! I will, looks like you are a fellow Californian too!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Jason Bryer said:


> Anyone going to join club runDisney?
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/



Anyone else catch the “Tier 1 Pricing Year-Round for available _run_Disney Races**” notation under Silver membership? Any guesses as to what rD is going to do?

As for joining, nope. $266 for a jacket, magnet and bib designation is a bit out of line. The Platinum package benefits make me think that the only way for early expo entry is going to be this.


----------



## princessbride6205

For the club, I'm surprised how many tiers they are launching with at the jump. It seems like they could have started with 1 or 2 tiers to see how that goes. The gold tier is really dumb - you're paying $210 more than silver just for the chance to purchase half or full marathon registration. 
The jacket is the only thing with a dollar value. The rest are just selling air disguised as benefits. 
I'd consider joining if there were discounts for the race registrations and/or the membership prices were more reasonable.


----------



## broadsheet

I just snagged an ADR for the character breakfast at Topolino’s Terrace!


----------



## lhermiston

Attention folks, given that runDisney thinks people will pay for anything, I want to announce a few minor changes to the 10k, half and full pre-race meetups.

Effective immediately, the pre-race meetups are now known as “Club Dis!” For $400 (cash only), you’ll get access to many Club Dis perks, such as:

Photos! Impress your family and friends by having your photo taken next to me, a genuinely tall man.

Autographs! I will sign anything you bring me, thereby either increasing or deceasing it’s value.

Chat with an Iowan! Wanna talk about corn, 4-H, the Hawkeyes or Busch Light? I’m your guy.

Early race entry! You can go to your corrals with no wait as soon as you’ve paid me.

Speaking of corrals, you won’t get better placement with Club Dis, but I will point you in the general vicinity of your corral.

I’m excited to see all of you at Club Dis, as participation is mandatory!


----------



## The Expert

steph0808 said:


> I should probably start packing, since I need to be out the door by 4:30 am on Thursday.
> 
> I just remembered sport beans.
> 
> I better make a list before I almost forget other things.



Meh, I leave tomorrow night and am still not packed. PLENTY of time!


----------



## AggieDizzer

broadsheet said:


> I just snagged an ADR for the character breakfast at Topolino’s Terrace!



Thanks for the heads up! I was able to grab one as well!


----------



## KevM

steph0808 said:


> I should probably start packing, since I need to be out the door by 4:30 am on Thursday.
> 
> I just remembered sport beans.
> 
> I better make a list before I almost forget other things.



I’ll see and raise.  I need to be put the door by 7:30 AM tomorrow.  Not only am I not packed, I still have a load of laundry to do so that I can pack tonight.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

FFigawi said:


> Happy to meet you there for a lobster roll anytime this weekend. They’re not as good as home but still tasty.



We plan on CHH for Thursday lunch!  Our traditional lunch place at MK.


----------



## bellanotte10

lhermiston said:


> Attention folks, given that runDisney thinks people will pay for anything, I want to announce a few minor changes to the 10k, half and full pre-race meetups.
> 
> Effective immediately, the pre-race meetups are now known as “Club Dis!” For $400 (cash only), you’ll get access to many
> Club Dis perks, such as:
> 
> Photos! Impress your family and friends by having your photo taken next to me, a genuinely tall man.
> 
> Autographs! I will sign anything you bring me, thereby either increasing or deceasing it’s value.
> 
> Chat with an Iowan! Wanna talk about corn, 4-H, the Hawkeyes or Busch Light? I’m your guy.
> 
> Early race entry! You can go to your corrals with no wait as soon as you’ve paid me.
> 
> Speaking of corrals, you won’t get better placement with Club Dis, but I will point you in the general vicinity of your corral.
> 
> I’m excited to see all of you at Club Dis, as participation is mandatory!



i dunno... having you sign my dog's hawkeyes jersey is pretty tempting


----------



## StarGirl11

Just spotted on Facebook:


----------



## lhermiston

bellanotte10 said:


> i dunno... having you sign my dog's hawkeyes jersey is pretty tempting



I’ll do it, but dog stuff costs extra.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Being our first MW, and my first marathon, I hope they have some merchandise that is worthy.  Our purchases have decreased since the great splurge of 2016.  Watched a couple of expo 2019 videos this week.


----------



## FFigawi

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We plan on CHH for Thursday lunch!  Our traditional lunch place at MK.



What time? I can probably meet you there.


----------



## Desdemona924

StarGirl11 said:


> Just spotted on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 463489


I enjoy the note that trees should be in the background, not buildings.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

FFigawi said:


> What time? I can probably meet you there.


Probably around 11:00 due to Fast Passes. We like to get an early lunch on MK days.


----------



## FFigawi

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Probably around 11:00 due to Fast Passes. We like to get an early lunch on MK days.



Okay. I'll drop you a DM on Thursday morning.


----------



## jmasgat

lhermiston said:


> Attention folks, given that runDisney thinks people will pay for anything, I want to announce a few minor changes to the 10k, half and full pre-race meetups.
> 
> Effective immediately, the pre-race meetups are now known as “Club Dis!” For $400 (cash only), you’ll get access to many Club Dis perks, such as:
> 
> Photos! Impress your family and friends by having your photo taken next to me, a genuinely tall man.
> 
> Autographs! I will sign anything you bring me, thereby either increasing or deceasing it’s value.
> 
> Chat with an Iowan! Wanna talk about corn, 4-H, the Hawkeyes or Busch Light? I’m your guy.
> 
> Early race entry! You can go to your corrals with no wait as soon as you’ve paid me.
> 
> Speaking of corrals, you won’t get better placement with Club Dis, but I will point you in the general vicinity of your corral.
> 
> I’m excited to see all of you at Club Dis, as participation is mandatory!



Great....now need to make a new cup of tea to replace the one I just snorted out of my nose.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I was hoping for shirt reveal today - would have been more useful than the Club announcement.

Any guesses on colors while we wait? I’m assuming now that we won’t see them until people pick them up at the expo. I’m doing just the 10K and hoping for anything but black. So the 10K will be black.


----------



## mjcorral

Here's to hoping the snow miser shows up!


----------



## mjcorral

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I was hoping for shirt reveal today - would have been more useful than the Club announcement.
> 
> Any guesses on colors while we wait? I’m assuming now that we won’t see them until people pick them up at the expo. I’m doing just the 10K and hoping for anything but black. So the 10K will be black.


I would have thought they would have been out too. Yep, 10k will be black since you said that. I'm guessing blue or white for the Marathon.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## PaDisneyCouple

mjcorral said:


> View attachment 463500
> 
> Here's to hoping the snow miser shows up!



Umm- he’s in Pennsylvania. Our coating to maybe 2 inches is now about 6 inches and still falling.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Well, that was certainly impeccable timing. Thanks for posting @rteetz! Yay, for not black for the 10k! I’m happy with red.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Umm- he’s in Pennsylvania. Our coating to maybe 2 inches is now about 6 inches and still falling.


And sounds like he might be showing up in Wisconsin this weekend too. No mention of snow at all has now turned into a potential storm for Friday-Sunday.


----------



## Calfan

I *love* the Half shirt.  Yay for blue!!


----------



## StarGirl11

I’m loving most of them to be honest. No real ugly combos this year


----------



## DIS-OH

lhermiston said:


> Chat with an Iowan! Wanna talk about corn, 4-H, the Hawkeyes or Busch Light? I’m your guy.



My corn-growing, light beer drinking, former 4-Her Ohioan DH will take you up on that offer!


----------



## Carol_

Anyone else have a feeling in the pit of their stomach a little like AAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!?
Gorsh I'm a nervous nelly this week!


----------



## JulieODC

I’m 3 for 4 for a gray race shirt with runDisney! Nothing wrong with it - but I’d prefer a little more variety in my wardrobe!!


----------



## Bree

I’m loving all the shirt prints. Not a fan of the material though. Itchy itchy itchy!!!


----------



## lahobbs4

Carol_ said:


> Anyone else have a feeling in the pit of their stomach a little like AAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!?
> Gorsh I'm a nervous nelly this week!



YES! Both eyes starting twitching today.


----------



## flav

Safely and happily arrived... Please say hi I you see us!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Work obligations are done.  I did the dishes, cat litter, took out the trash and made the kids lunches for Wednesday and Thursday; I think I am feeling a little guilty leaving my wife and kids at home to go run and play in Disney by myself!  Just fisnished packing and now it is time to get a little sleep before heading to the airport very early in the morning.  Guilty or not, I am psyched!!


----------



## Disneyslowrunner

Jason Bryer said:


> Anyone going to join club runDisney?
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/club-rundisney/



When I heard this, I thought is who would buy this? No one! But, then I remembered that this year they offered a special “exclusive runners space” that consisted of paying 80 bucks just to stand in the parking lot and it sold out...


----------



## WelshMorgan92

All checked in at Gatwick, only 10 hours and I'll be in pop!


----------



## Dopey 2020

Up at 2:30, now less than an hour until we board in Hartford...
I’ll relax a little once I’m there with bib in hand


----------



## Baloo in MI

After an insane drive to Detroit, so glad I left early, I am at the gate to get on the plane.  Must have snowed most of the night and was snowing the whole drive.  A bit scary, no real lanes to decipher, just kept the car between the median and the trees....  Give me Orlando!  Safe travels to everyone.


----------



## steph0808

Safe travel to everyone going down today! 

My body woke me up at 5:34 and wouldn't let me go back to sleep. Guess I'm just practicing for tomorrow's early flight and Friday's early journey to DHS to get a RotR boarding group!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

This RoTR system is an absolute joke.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Bree said:


> Ugh! Sorry, but I’m no help. My Garmin 645 hasn’t worked right since the last software update.


Some Garmin/watch tips heading into race weekend. Make sure you've got everything uploaded to Garmin connect and then delete all the activities on your watch. Maybe you've never experienced it but there is a maximum amount of data the watch can hold and when it gets full, its full and stops "recording" data. And it can even happen during a run. Also, if you don't remember when you've changed the battery on your heart rate monitors or food pods, do that now. If it goes out during a run/race, you will lose all that data and as valuable as training data is...race day data is super important for improvement and progression.


----------



## LSUfan4444

LdyStormy76 said:


> Anyone else catch the “Tier 1 Pricing Year-Round for available _run_Disney Races**” notation under Silver membership? Any guesses as to what rD is going to do?




I've done probably ten WDW Marathon weekend events over the years so forgive me on the ignorance here....has/are Run Disney events always had tiered pricing or is that something new for 2020?


----------



## Dopey 2020

LSUfan4444 said:


> I've done probably ten WDW Marathon weekend events over the years so forgive me on the ignorance here....has/are Run Disney events always had tiered pricing or is that something new for 2020?



It’s always been the same price, even get discounts sometimes if you wait but I’m guessing they are going to change to early/late registration to encourage early sellouts or more $$ if people wait


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> I've done probably ten WDW Marathon weekend events over the years so forgive me on the ignorance here....has/are Run Disney events always had tiered pricing or is that something new for 2020?





Dopey 2020 said:


> It’s always been the same price, even get discounts sometimes if you wait but I’m guessing they are going to change to early/late registration to encourage early sellouts or more $$ if people wait



I can’t remember whether they were doing tiered pricing when I started doing RunDisney events in 2016 or not and then dropped it.  They have already implemented tiered pricing for Star Wars and Wine & Dine, though.


----------



## camaker

LSUfan4444 said:


> Some Garmin/watch tips heading into race weekend. Make sure you've got everything uploaded to Garmin connect and then delete all the activities on your watch. Maybe you've never experienced it but there is a maximum amount of data the watch can hold and when it gets full, its full and stops "recording" data. And it can even happen during a run. Also, if you don't remember when you've changed the battery on your heart rate monitors or food pods, do that now. If it goes out during a run/race, you will lose all that data and as valuable as training data is...race day data is super important for improvement and progression.



This may have been the case for older Garmin models, but it doesn’t seem to be the case now. Per the Garmin 230/235 and 935 user manuals, if the watch history gets full, the oldest data is overwritten so you won’t lose data from the current run. Activities uploaded to Garmin Connect aren’t affected by the overwrite. If anyone is worried about their specific model, look up your user manual and check the section on “History”.


----------



## Z-Knight

queue at 8:25am


----------



## lhermiston

Let’s do this, folks.


----------



## 1lilspark

LSUfan4444 said:


> I've done probably ten WDW Marathon weekend events over the years so forgive me on the ignorance here....has/are Run Disney events always had tiered pricing or is that something new for 2020?


I think they did before I started running and just started again with Star Wars this year (I normally just do 10Ks and those sell out within hours so doesn’t effect me)


Z-Knight said:


> queue at 8:25amView attachment 463602


This makes me anxious for November between the villains theme and Club Disney Early Access (think I’m gonna pre order what I can even if it means no AP discount)


----------



## ANIM8R

LSUfan4444 said:


> I've done probably ten WDW Marathon weekend events over the years so forgive me on the ignorance here....has/are Run Disney events always had tiered pricing or is that something new for 2020?



I know for certain there was tiered pricing for the WDW marathon in 2013 (my first Disney) because I signed-up for Goofy before the next price increase point.
I can't remember if/when there was tiered pricing after that because I signed-up as soon as registration opened for the following years because I was hooked on runDisney!!


----------



## jmasgat

I don't know if anyone mentioned this (search does NOT let you sort results chronologically), but if you are trying to link your bib to photopass via website and getting error message that it's not a valid photopass ID, try using the MDE app instead.  I finally tried that and it worked no problem.  (Cue the billionth comment about Disney IT!)

@flav @WelshMorgan92 .....all the practically perfect people are staying at Pop!  Will join that crowd on Friday.


----------



## Z-Knight

the queue has quadrupled.. or more at 9:20am


----------



## FFigawi

Z-Knight said:


> the queue has quadrupled.. or more at 9:20amView attachment 463620



That's insane! There's no Disney merchandise which would tempt me enough to be part of that queue.


----------



## Kerry1957

Z-Knight said:


> the queue has quadrupled.. or more at 9:20am


I wonder what percent are runners and what percent are eBay resellers....


----------



## hotblooded

FFigawi said:


> That's insane! There's no Disney merchandise which would tempt me enough to be part of that queue.


Kingdom Hearts Donald half marathon gear would, but because it doesn't exist and never will... same.


----------



## Leia's Mom

I am very confused.  I love the expo.  Don't get me wrong.  But what are they getting in line for?  My bib will not change.  I love some good running merchandise, but I don't know what they  have until I go and buy what I see.  Is there some limited edition thing that I am going to be sad for my entire life not having gotten?  If so, oh well . ..


----------



## Mickey Momma

Kerry1957 said:


> I wonder what percent are runners and what percent are eBay resellers....



My thoughts as well.


----------



## FawnJD

The Expert said:


> Meh, I leave tomorrow night and am still not packed. PLENTY of time!



This is my packing philosophy as well. If I do it too early, I overpack.



StarGirl11 said:


> Just spotted on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 463489



Oh, man. I'm going to be a wreck by 24.5, but I think I'm going to have to stop for this one!



DIS-OH said:


> My corn-growing, light beer drinking, former 4-Her Ohioan DH will take you up on that offer!



My Hoosier husband is a whiskey drinker, but I'm sure he'd love to weigh in with his opinions about State Fair Butter Cows and Big 10 sports.


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## lhermiston

Leia's Mom said:


> I am very confused.  I love the expo.  Don't get me wrong.  But what are they getting in line for?  My bib will not change.  I love some good running merchandise, but I don't know what they  have until I go and buy what I see.  Is there some limited edition thing that I am going to be sad for my entire life not having gotten?  If so, oh well . ..



My guess would be the 4 parks ears.


----------



## FFigawi

You're a brave man, @Z-Knight


----------



## rdelar01

Here's a tip if you're looking to save a little bit of money during MW:

Open the "Virtual Goody Bag" under the EXPO section of the Digital Event Guide. Or just click Here
Open the Disney Springs section


There are a bunch of retail and food discounts...Last year I got 20% my Carb-load meal at Maria & Enzo's.  This year, I plan to use it at Terralina (the old Portobello).
You just need to show your medal or Bib


----------



## FawnJD

I revamped my playlist last night; it's getting real.

If you see a blonde on the course rocking out to some 90s-Era Amy Grant or the Hamilton Soundtrack, remind me to eat some more Sport Beans!


----------



## Leia's Mom

The heat has me nervous.  It is supposed to be hotter than 2013.  I have to get my head around not getting a personal course record for this although I am trained for it.  That makes me sad.  I train at 70 degrees, so while I likely will be fine for the first 2 hours of the marathon before the sun rises, it is going to get hot.  Standard running convention says that you lose 30 seconds for every 5 degrees above 60.  Off to crunch my pacing chart. . .  Working to get my head around having fun more than getting a good time.  Heck, if it is too bad maybe I'll use it as an excuse to ride a ride. . .  On a side note, anybody doing ROTR tomorrow at rope drop?  I thought it would be good to try to acclimate to getting up earlier and earlier


----------



## 1lilspark

Kerry1957 said:


> I wonder what percent are runners and what percent are eBay resellers....


Probably lots of re-sellers sadly they need to either put tighter limits or make you show your bib/registration email to cash out 


Leia's Mom said:


> I am very confused.  I love the expo.  Don't get me wrong.  But what are they getting in line for?  My bib will not change.  I love some good running merchandise, but I don't know what they  have until I go and buy what I see.  Is there some limited edition thing that I am going to be sad for my entire life not having gotten?  If so, oh well . ..


It's the EBAY resellers buying all the pins and magnets


----------



## BigEeyore

@Z-Knight thanks for the merch pics! Hoping there's some decent stuff left by the time I get there on Friday


----------



## Z-Knight

sorry for the haphazard photos but it is kind of hard to get around so i jump from place to place


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## rdelar01

Z-Knight said:


> sorry for the haphazard photos but it is kind of hard to get around so i jump from place to placeView attachment 463687



@Z-Knight Thanks for the pics...are there any Visors this year?


----------



## lemondrop03

Any idea if the race participant discount can be used on top of the AP discount at the restaurants?

First time poster here and getting really excited for this weekend!


----------



## jennamfeo

While I understand that Donald is the face of the Half Marathon, wouldn’t Daisy have been better suited for that “Never Mess with a Woman” shirt?


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## rdelar01

lemondrop03 said:


> Any idea if the race participant discount can be used on top of the AP discount at the restaurants?
> 
> First time poster here and getting really excited for this weekend!


Probably not. BTW, welcome to the madness!


----------



## lemondrop03

rdelar01 said:


> Probably not. BTW, welcome to the madness!


Thank you! I'm useless at work this week lol


----------



## broadsheet

Thank you for the photos!! Anyone know if you get the Disney Visa discount on merch?


----------



## Z-Knight

rdelar01 said:


> @Z-Knight Thanks for the pics...are there any Visors this year?


yea there were... not sure if i got a pic though. 

at least i think so... I swear I saw some


----------



## 1lilspark

broadsheet said:


> Thank you for the photos!! Anyone know if you get the Disney Visa discount on merch?


Don’t know about that but I know you get AP or have in the four W&D and ons SW I’ve done


----------



## Z-Knight

broadsheet said:


> Thank you for the photos!! Anyone know if you get the Disney Visa discount on merch?


yes 10% off


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## DizzyDis

Leia's Mom said:


> The heat has me nervous.  It is supposed to be hotter than 2013.  I have to get my head around not getting a personal course record for this although I am trained for it.  That makes me sad.  I train at 70 degrees, so while I likely will be fine for the first 2 hours of the marathon before the sun rises, it is going to get hot.  Standard running convention says that you lose 30 seconds for every 5 degrees above 60.  Off to crunch my pacing chart. . .  Working to get my head around having fun more than getting a good time.  Heck, if it is too bad maybe I'll use it as an excuse to ride a ride. . .  On a side note, anybody doing ROTR tomorrow at rope drop?  I thought it would be good to try to acclimate to getting up earlier and earlier


I am planning to do ROTR tomorrow, too, staying at Caribbean. Had early flight today (on MDE right now!!) and doing 10 on Friday, so figured I may as well do early on Thursday too!!


----------



## Leia's Mom

DizzyDis said:


> I am planning to do ROTR tomorrow, too, staying at Caribbean. Had early flight today (on MDE right now!!) and doing 10 on Friday, so figured I may as well do early on Thursday too!!



It's just me since DH isn't going to get up for this.  If folks are there, maybe we can do an unofficial meet up if anybody is interested.


----------



## Z-Knight

the brazil invasion has started..so many runners... lol


----------



## gtitan21

Flying out at 7am tomorrow... still need to pack. (Story of my life)

couple of quick questions:

> I’m in Corral F and staying at Pop! What time would everyone suggest i get to the lobby to either board a bus or grab a Lyft for the half? (Would like to be near the front half of that corral)

> Has anyone heard any updates on if there is still going to be a meet up at Epcot on Monday to drink around the world?

thanks y’all!


----------



## pinkxray

rdelar01 said:


> Here's a tip if you're looking to save a little bit of money during MW:
> 
> Open the "Virtual Goody Bag" under the EXPO section of the Digital Event Guide. Or just click HereView attachment 463667
> Open the Disney Springs section
> View attachment 463668
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of retail and food discounts...Last year I got 20% my Carb-load meal at Maria & Enzo's.  This year, I plan to use it at Terralina (the old Portobello).
> You just need to show your medal or Bib



Can I show my bib for the half on Friday even though it didn’t happen yet?
We are eating at homecomin and 20% off would be great


----------



## SheHulk

@Z-Knight you have a future in photojournalism! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Z-Knight

SheHulk said:


> @Z-Knight you have a future in photojournalism! Thanks for the report.


lol... i'!ll keep my day job at NASA.. they may not pay much but its a steady job and things are always looking up....although my job is grounded unfortunately. lol


----------



## rdelar01

pinkxray said:


> Can I show my bib for the half on Friday even though it didn’t happen yet?
> We are eating at homecomin and 20% off would be great


I'd say yes....Last year I ate on Friday and showed my bib for the Half on Saturday.


----------



## 1lilspark

gtitan21 said:


> > I’m in Corral F and staying at Pop! What time would everyone suggest i get to the lobby to either board a bus or grab a Lyft for the half? (Would like to be near the front half of that corral)


 I normally head to the bus area between 245a-3am... have one final REAL restroom break in the lobby and board the first bus so that we can try to get at least one character meet pre-race before heading to corals... ( I've stayed at POP for Star Wars 2018 and Movies for Wine and Dine 2016-2019 FWIW I've just done 5 and 10Ks


----------



## jmasgat

gtitan21 said:


> Has anyone heard any updates on if there is still going to be a meet up at Epcot on Monday to drink around the world?



11:00 am Meet at Beer Cart in Mexico


----------



## jeremy1002

30,000 feet over North Carolina, on my way to my first Dopey.  I hate flying without a drink in me.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’ve got boarding group 59 for RoTR today. Just heading back to HS from AK (where my family’s planned activities for the day were). They are on group 51 now, but it has stalled out for over an hour at that number.

To expound on my earlier post, the RoTR system meant that we were rope dropping HS without any of the benefits of rope dropping. Every line in the park was over an hour long in an instant. It’s a complete fail for Disney from my perspective. But they got me into the park so they don’t care.


----------



## StayAwake

I'm unexpectedly coming down for the weekend to cheer on a Dopey runner, and this is my first time staying off property for the marathon weekend. Do you know if I park in the EPCOT lot in time to drop my runner off, is that parking good for all day, or will I need to leave and pay to park again? I'm trying to figure the break even for a rental car vs. Uber.

Best wishes to all the runners!!


----------



## hotblooded

gtitan21 said:


> Flying out at 7am tomorrow... still need to pack. (Story of my life)
> 
> couple of quick questions:
> 
> > I’m in Corral F and staying at Pop! What time would everyone suggest i get to the lobby to either board a bus or grab a Lyft for the half? (Would like to be near the front half of that corral)
> 
> > Has anyone heard any updates on if there is still going to be a meet up at Epcot on Monday to drink around the world?
> 
> thanks y’all!


Definitely the bus. Pop Century has some of the best event bus service because there's only one stop on race morning, and they run continuously. I would take a bus by 3:15* (edited due to carelessness) on Half Marathon morning if you want to be at the front of the corral.


----------



## pluto377

Just finished up at the expo. Between that and AK yesterday, my feet are dead already. Glad I’m not running Dopey this year!

Wanted to add- try on your shirts before you leave. The women’s ones seem to be cut very small this year. Or maybe I’m fatter than I think..,


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

pluto377 said:


> Just finished up at the expo. Between that and AK yesterday, my feet are dead already. Glad I’m not running Dopey this year!
> 
> Wanted to add- try on your shirts before you leave. The women’s ones seem to be cut very small this year. Or maybe I’m fatter than I think..,


Are the race shirts Champion?


----------



## 1lilspark

pluto377 said:


> Wanted to add- try on your shirts before you leave. The women’s ones seem to be cut very small this year. Or maybe I’m fatter than I think..,


THIS
as of Wine and Dine they switched from being made by Champion to IN HOUSE for the free shirts (if not all their running cloths) I'd gotten an XL every race weekend prior and they fit loose and comfortable however my 5K shirt (first race where it was a tech shirt) fit but snugly while the 10K shirt couldn't even pull down over my head.... I was able to trade my 10K shirt for a 2X which fit about the same if not still a bit tighter then my other shirts.... also the material is much stiffer


----------



## camaker

Make sure to try on all the shirts. All mine were the same size, but the 5k was much tighter than the others. Also, they only swap out whole bags in the Dopey area. You have to go to the vendor area to swap singles.

ETA:  the shirts are not Champion.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Last year’s shirts were Champion, but they weren’t sized like past years. I got a women’s medium, and it was huge!  I traded it for a women’s small, which was still pretty big. Before, they were all pretty consistent from year to year. I’ll definitely try mine on before leaving. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pinkxray

Just got an email that DHS opens at 7am Sunday! Can’t wait.
Will be there that day for ROTR.


----------



## jmasgat

Barca33Runner said:


> I’ve got boarding group 59 for RoTR today. Just heading back to HS from AK (where my family’s planned activities for the day were). They are on group 51 now, but it has stalled out for over an hour at that number.
> 
> To expound on my earlier post, the RoTR system meant that we were rope dropping HS without any of the benefits of rope dropping. Every line in the park was over an hour long in an instant. It’s a complete fail for Disney from my perspective. But they got me into the park so they don’t care.



This does not bode well for me to do this as I really only have one shot-Tuesday- and I need to catch a plane at 4:15. Oh well, I guess I'll be one of the multitude queuing for all the other rides. One Dis TA that I follow had group 102 and she was there at park opening.

ETA: Looks like they have also changed the opening hours to 7 am, so I get one additional hour of craziness.


----------



## DizzyDis

Had a surprise stress test today! Went to print waiver and not found. Found out when I cancelled my husband's race back in September, they cancelled mine too (have runDisney emails confirming only his was to be cancelled). After first person saying nothing can be done, supervisor sorted it out and now all good to go. Heading to Epcot now for a drink to reduce my blood pressure!!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

We’ve now been standing around for an hour after our group was called because the ride is down. No one here knows what is going on and basically all they are trying to do is disperse the crowd. Still have to go to the expo and have dinner reservations at 4. I’m beyond disappointed with this whole experience. At this point I’m honestly ready to pretend the ride doesn’t exist and never ride it in the future out of spite. This is just a terrible experience on every level. We’ve devoted multiple hours and will probably have nothing to show for it.


----------



## willieT

USATF Maps!   For all races!  

*Marathon* (20 pages with detailed maps!!!) :
https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=m&id=247
*Half Marathon *:
https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=m&id=248
*10K:*
https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=m&id=256
*5K:*
https://www.certifiedroadraces.com/certificate/?type=m&id=249


----------



## The Expert

DizzyDis said:


> I am planning to do ROTR tomorrow, too, staying at Caribbean. Had early flight today (on MDE right now!!) and doing 10 on Friday, so figured I may as well do early on Thursday too!!





Leia's Mom said:


> It's just me since DH isn't going to get up for this.  If folks are there, maybe we can do an unofficial meet up if anybody is interested.



DH and I are on a redeye landing at MCO at 5am tomorrow (Thursday) and probably heading directly to DHS after picking up the rental car.  Hoping for an early boarding group as we're meeting my parents at the Expo at noon!


----------



## StarGirl11

Not impressed with the lack of Goofy merchandise. It’s an anniversary year and that’s all they do? No wonder they ran out of the pins before day 1 was over. Not like there was much to pick from to begin with!


----------



## ANIM8R

1lilspark said:


> Probably lots of re-sellers sadly they need to either put tighter limits or make you show your bib/registration email to cash out
> 
> It's the EBAY resellers buying all the pins and magnets



I just did a quick check...lots 4 Park Minnie Ears (around $50 will get you one) and Oswald Spirit jerseys ($100).

And they have a Dopey figurine this year?!?!?! Ugh...why didn't they have that any of the last six years?!?!? (Also $50 right now)

ETA: I did the checking on eBay. I'm not in WDW.


----------



## Bree

ANIM8R said:


> I just did a quick check...lots 4 Park Minnie Ears (around $50 will get you one) and Oswald Spirit jerseys ($100).
> 
> And they have a Dopey figurine this year?!?!?! Ugh...why didn't they have that any of the last six years?!?!? (Also $50 right now)



They had figurines last year. I bought one.
Also the ears are “only” 27.99.


----------



## ANIM8R

Bree said:


> They had figurines last year. I bought one.
> Also the ears are “only” 27.99.



They had Dopey last year???? I only saw the Mickey!
ETA: Those are the prices on eBay. I'm not in WDW


----------



## LdyStormy76

StayAwake said:


> I'm unexpectedly coming down for the weekend to cheer on a Dopey runner, and this is my first time staying off property for the marathon weekend. Do you know if I park in the EPCOT lot in time to drop my runner off, is that parking good for all day, or will I need to leave and pay to park again? I'm trying to figure the break even for a rental car vs. Uber.
> 
> Best wishes to all the runners!!



Someone with experience will hopefully chime in, but my understanding is if you park for a race your car can be in that spot all day.

Keep in mind that road closures on Sunday will start much earlier than the other 3 days.


----------



## Jason Bryer

So happy to be writing from Pop. The pre-order line was insane and sad that the Dopey replica medal sold out by 1pm!


----------



## Z-Knight

Jason Bryer said:


> So happy to be writing from Pop. The pre-order line was insane and sad that the Dopey replica medal sold out by 1pm!


i would not be surprised to see it on ebay soon.... mind you sometimes i find it available months later at even lower prices that at disney. they seemed ro have verrrrrrry verrrry few pins... i wonder if they will have more tomorrow.. ie they may be spacing them out, i hope


----------



## Kerry1957

Jason Bryer said:


> So happy to be writing from Pop. The pre-order line was insane and sad that the Dopey replica medal sold out by 1pm!


Someone already has 5 of them for sale on eBay. Why Disney allows this continues to amaze me.


----------



## Bree

ANIM8R said:


> They had Dopey last year???? I only saw the Mickey!
> ETA: Those are the prices on eBay. I'm not in WDW



oops! What’s even worse is that a lot of these sellers have annual passes and get a 20% discount on the merchandise they horde. If they would limit it to 1 or 2 items per person that would help a lot. There’s no reason that people should be allowed to start camping out at 7am and then clear out the shelves.


----------



## camaker

Kerry1957 said:


> Someone already has 5 of them for sale on eBay. Why Disney allows this continues to amaze me.



The only thing that Disney cares about is getting all the items sold.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Finally got on RoTR at 3:00. We were approaching our hard cutoff for whether we’d get in or not. Camping out waiting for it to reopen kind of paid off. Made it to our 4:00 dinner reservation barely and still have to hit the expo after.

I liked the attraction. It’s a little oversold in my opinion. The process is the worst experience I’ve had with anything at Disney. I would’ve slept in and skipped it if I’d known how things would go.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Z-Knight said:


> i would not be surprised to see it on ebay soon.... mind you sometimes i find it available months later at even lower prices that at disney. they seemed ro have verrrrrrry verrrry few pins... i wonder if they will have more tomorrow.. ie they may be spacing them out, i hope



I did that last year for a hat I wanted too late. I just ordered a NYC marathon jacket for 70% off the expo price.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Have fun during the 5k tomorrow!  Meetup reminder info:



Edited - look for @rteetz


----------



## lhermiston

DopeyBadger said:


> Have fun during the 5k tomorrow!  Meetup reminder info:
> 
> View attachment 463734
> 
> Look for @lhermiston!
> 
> View attachment 463735
> 
> View attachment 463736



I’m not doing the 5K! Look for @rteetz!


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> I’m not doing the 5K! Look for @rteetz!



I’ll be around in my rainbow romper too


----------



## Neon Cactus

Barca33Runner said:


> Finally got on RoTR at 3:00. We were approaching our hard cutoff for whether we’d get in or not. Camping out waiting for it to reopen kind of paid off. Made it to our 4:00 dinner reservation barely and still have to hit the expo after.
> 
> I liked the attraction. It’s a little oversold in my opinion. The process is the worst experience I’ve had with anything at Disney. I would’ve slept in and skipped it if I’d known how things would go.


When it breaks down, it’s frustrating.  The restaurants are pretty flexible though.  When I was here last month, I had a Candlelight Processional Package reservation at 1 pm for Via Napoli.  When it was pretty obvious my boarding group was close to being called, I told them the situation and asked if I could be seated early and they got me in right away.  I’d guess if you were late based on ROTR, especially when it has been breaking down, they’d be understanding.


----------



## hotblooded

pinkxray said:


> Just got an email that DHS opens at 7am Sunday! Can’t wait.
> Will be there that day for ROTR.


Argh, thanks for the heads up. That’s my DHS day, too. On one hand, that’s great because a lot of people probably won’t know they extended hours on such short notice. On the other hand, I’m bummed to have to miss out on plant-based Pop waffles because I’ll have to leave before the food court opens.


----------



## jennamfeo

lhermiston said:


> I’m not doing the 5K! Look for @rteetz!


He looks just like @lhermiston, but shorter. #twins


----------



## Baloo in MI

After a 5 hour wait I finally got my room.  My day started at 3am and still going strong...  Who am I kidding?  I am ready to face-plant on my bed.  Four more days of this???  The cliche is true the hardest part of Dopey is getting up so early for four straight days!  Good luck to everyone running the 5K!


----------



## FFigawi

Did anyone else not have to show ID at packet pickup? The very friendly volunteer took my waiver but never asked to see my ID. I feel like Patty Pan.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Did anyone else not have to show ID at packet pickup? The very friendly volunteer took my waiver but never asked to see my ID. I feel like Patty Pan.



They recognized you from all the previous years...


----------



## CDKG

This is how I fuel for a 5k... I’ll be seeing some of you in the morning!


----------



## Z-Knight

@rteetz BTW, I wrote "Hey Dude" next to your name in the Dopey sign-in book.


----------



## rteetz

Z-Knight said:


> @rteetz BTW, I wrote "Hey Dude" next to your name in the Dopey sign-in book.


I was wondering who that was!


----------



## LdyStormy76

Good luck to everyone over the next four days.

Like others, I am at home cheering for you.

PS, if anyone thinks about it one morning, would you look at the Charity booths as you walk past? Wondering if they all have tents and chairs or if they are simply booths. Thanks


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> He looks just like @lhermiston, but shorter. #twins
> 
> View attachment 463746



I’m seeing double. It’s uncanny.


----------



## Sir Aaron

steph0808 said:


> hot. I had the flu. I puked on the plane on the way down on Thursday and barely ate anything the next two days.


 I just got a cold. Symptoms started last night. It's going to be miserable for the marathon.


----------



## pinkxray

Is anyone there now and staying at one of the Epcot resorts? I’d like to see the official paper they hand out for marathon morning about the pathway to DHS and boats. I have asked here before and it seems like half of people saying the pathway is closed while others say it is open. Wondering if there is any official word yet as to walking to DHS from Boardwalk resort on Sunday.


----------



## MissLiss279

...


----------



## Carol_

running the half... how slowly can one run it before the bus picks one up? (Asking for a friend)


----------



## pinkxray

Why am I still trying to decide what to bring to carry my stuff? My hand held Nathan with my spi belt or my Nathan running belt with water bottles in the belt.  I hate how it rides up a little but it will hold everything I need better.
I have been using my Nathan handheld all trying cycle but last week I left it too close to the toaster and it melted. The new one I bought doesn’t fit my phone!

Where does everyone put there phone? I don’t like arm bands bc I like to be able to take pics with it.


----------



## pluto377

Do we have any more intel on what characters will be our? I feel like we had a whole list last year.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Carol_ said:


> running the half... how slowly can one run it before the bus picks one up? (Asking for a friend)



A 16 min/mile + the time difference from when you start the race and when the balloon ladies start.

The balloon ladies are projected to start around 6:30am (not guaranteed) for the HM.

So if you start at 6:00am and the balloon ladies do actually start at 6:30am, then you have a 16 min/mile + (30 min/13.1 miles) = 18:17 min/mile.

If you start the race next to the balloon ladies at 6:30am, then you have a 16 min/mile + 0 min = 16 min/mile.

Essentially the balloon ladies are a visual representation of the sweep point, but the people on bikes are the true sweepers.  Remember that if you stop for characters, the bathroom, etc. that still counts towards your pace.


----------



## DerTobi75

My BIB for the 5K & 10K has an A | B on the upper right Corner. Does that mean, I am in Corral A for the 5K & Corral B for the 10K?!


----------



## Z-Knight

DerTobi75 said:


> My BIB for the 5K & 10K has an A | B on the upper right Corner. Does that mean, I am in Corral A for the 5K & Corral B for the 10K?!


yes


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Race shirts seem consistent with size for us, but their sleeves are too long and have no tapering for the cuffs. They come almost to my fingers


----------



## DerTobi75

They ran out of Sizes. My girlfriend got at first a smaller Shirt. But she was able to swap it to the correct size.

Anyway, we are ready for the 5K


----------



## lhermiston

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Race shirts seem consistent with size for us, but their sleeves are too long and have no tapering for the cuffs. They come almost to my fingers



As someone with long arms, I support this.


----------



## StarGirl11

Another friend spotted for the half Lilo being out at mile 1. No signs to post this time due to where this is. Guess I know one I’m stopping for


----------



## princessbride6205

Carol_ said:


> running the half... how slowly can one run it before the bus picks one up? (Asking for a friend)


If you aren't in the last corral, you've got a buffer of time as Dopey Badger noted above. Even if you are in the last corral, if you start at the very front of it, you could pick up a bit of time. Just keep moving!



pinkxray said:


> Why am I still trying to decide what to bring to carry my stuff? My hand held Nathan with my spi belt or my Nathan running belt with water bottles in the belt.  I hate how it rides up a little but it will hold everything I need better.
> I have been using my Nathan handheld all trying cycle but last week I left it too close to the toaster and it melted. The new one I bought doesn’t fit my phone!
> 
> Where does everyone put there phone? I don’t like arm bands bc I like to be able to take pics with it.


I carry mine. My DH thinks I'm crazy but it's always worked for me. Some of my running tights and capris have "stash pockets" which are big enough to secure a phone. I also have the kind of fitness belt that they used to (still?) sell at the rD Expo, but my new phone is too big for that.


----------



## PointerPower

Good luck to all the 5k'ers and the Dopey's tomorrow!  I'm running the Marathon, so won't be getting to the World until Friday


----------



## StarGirl11

I’m headed to bed shortly but just wanted to confirm. We can get safety pins at the start area right? Mine somehow disappeared before I got to the hotel

Edit: Nevermind found them. Though now I have to go back to the expo since somehow Donald fell off my logo pin.


----------



## 1lilspark

pluto377 said:


> Do we have any more intel on what characters will be our? I feel like we had a whole list last year.


Not that I know of just the signs on Boardwalk and lilo like PPs have said (last years Marathon was the only time I’ve seen a list pre-run fwiw)


StarGirl11 said:


> I’m headed to bed shortly but just wanted to confirm. We can get safety pins at the start area right? Mine somehow disappeared before I got to the hotel
> 
> Edit: Nevermind found them. Though now I have to go back to the expo since somehow Donald fell off my logo pin.


I know you said you found yours but I want to say yes they do cause I grabbed some extras during the W&D 5K to adjust my costume


----------



## Z-Knight

remember Dopey runners... ROSE bib for Thursday and Friday, PUKE bib for Saturday and Sunday.... no puking


----------



## Z-Knight

runners square


----------



## steph0808

Good luck to all the 5k runners!

Getting ready to head to the airport! Alarm was set for 4:15, body was wide awake at 3:09. I have to stop this getting old thing!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

GOOD MORNING RUNNERS!

Don't forget to stretch beforehand, I like to do some light DDP Yoga for about 5-10 minutes to get the blood flowing (if you don't know what it is, check it out, helped me bust thru my weight loss plateau last year and really helped with my back pain)

Let's see those photos, and have a great race!


----------



## lhermiston

Good luck 5k runners!


----------



## Z-Knight

let's do this!


----------



## The Expert

Go get em 5Kers! My redeye flight is about to land at MCO.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Have a great 5k!


----------



## KevM

Time to get Dopey!


----------



## Leia's Mom

Good luck!!!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Staying at the Boardwalk.  Will try to ask about the path to Studios Sunday. 
I wonder if Joe’s Margaritas will be open Sunday for the full?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Studios path had placeholder signs for a dj, Nemo, and funny signs.


----------



## MissLiss279

The fake cheese has returned to the food box!!


----------



## Z-Knight

MissLiss279 said:


> The fake cheese has returned to the food box!!


The Cheese was dead. Long live the cheese!!!


----------



## KevM

5K .


----------



## DizzyDis

KevM said:


> 5K .


Awesome! Congratulations! I am currently at DHS seeing if ROTR is going to happen


----------



## WhereInFlorida

Z-Knight said:


> The Cheese was dead. Long live the cheese!!!



We are getting pictures of the wrong things.


----------



## momandmousefan

Good morning! Hope you 5kers had a great run!
The husband and I did our 5k around the Boardwalk and down to Hollywood studios while you were racing. (Did we see any of you around 5:45 am?)  A little break tomorrow then I’ll be at the half!


----------



## Carol_

Training journal:
Tuesday 4 miles
Thursday 7 miles
I’m all set and ready to go for the 1/2!


----------



## Disney at Heart

Congrats 5k’ers!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

momandmousefan said:


> Good morning! Hope you 5kers had a great run!
> The husband and I did our 5k around the Boardwalk and down to Hollywood studios while you were racing. (Did we see any of you around 5:45 am?)  A little break tomorrow then I’ll be at the half!


DW and I were running the same time and route!  Just not together due to training plan differences. 
I was wearing an orange shirt and green shorts. 
DW had black shorts and shirt


----------



## momandmousefan

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DW and I were running the same time and route!  Just not together due to training plan differences.
> I was wearing an orange shirt and green shorts.
> DW had black shorts and shirt


I think we saw you!
Him: gray shirt/black shirts
Me: team run Disney navy shirt and tropical pants

We are usually different pace times but I’m just doing the half and wanted to push a bit. Hubby is doing Goofy and was taking it more easy of course  but hey I got a 5k PR!


----------



## pinkxray

Congrats 5kers!

I’m loving all the pics! Need something to get me through my last shift of work today.
This time tomorrow I’ll be on a plane to WDW


----------



## StarGirl11

So if anyone was up near front of A and saw a sudden mad dash of runners and duos coming in and starting. Yeah runDisney messed us up this morning. Right people have been notified but it was a right mess where what we were doing and when changed on the fly. 
Also got my boarding group


----------



## disEAR

*Congratulations to all the runners this morning! 

AND

To all our fellow Dopey’s out there, 1/4 ! *


----------



## Z-Knight

disEAR said:


> *Congratulations to all the runners this morning!
> 
> AND
> 
> To all our fellow Dopey’s out there, 1/4 ! *


hate to bring you back to reality... but we are more like 1/16 done.... thud.... fifteen 5k's to go! ouch


----------



## DerTobi75

5K Done


----------



## Barca33Runner

5k done. I was the Eeyore waiting on the side of the road in the backstage area at about the 2.5 mile range if anyone saw me. I didn’t lose my tail, but I had a lost Tigger and Roo I had to wait for.

We met up with our sleepy Piglet back at Pop after the race:


----------



## SarahDisney

Congrats 5K runners!! I hope everyone who ran and/or walked this morning (as part of the race or on your own) had a great time!


----------



## FFigawi

Nice morning for a run.


----------



## KevM

Z-Knight said:


> hate to bring you back to reality... but we are more like 1/16 done.... thud.... fifteen 5k's to go! ouch



14.677 5Ks.  That’s more than enough.  need to round up.  Hahaha.


----------



## CDKG

Sorry I missed the meetup this morning. I was on the same bus as a friend, and since we were both in corral B, we stuck together. I got to see my guy Pluto after the 5k!!! ♥♥♥


----------



## Baloo in MI

Off to a good start.  Hip held up very well, took it easy, as will be the theme this year!  Sorry for missing the morning meetup.  Will try again tomorrow.  Now it is time to fly with Peter Pan.  Congrats all you 5K and Dopey folks!


----------



## Tennesotans

Great job 5k-ers! Enjoying the pix


----------



## FFigawi

Hey @DopeyBadger - we need your math skills. We want to zip off course during the 10k to hit DHS for a ROTR boarding group. Do we have enough time to do it and still beat the balloon ladies before they pass Jelly Rolls?


----------



## FawnJD

So, I have a very important question...

At the Expo, I bought a beer in the refillable cup, and the refills were shown priced at a discount (I only had the first one). Is this cup only good at the Expo, or can it be used for Parking Lot Beers post-race? If so, is there a discount?

Congrats on the 5K, all!


----------



## flav

FFigawi said:


> I’ll be around in my rainbow romper too


Wait, what? Is it you we photographed at Pop this morning? We were the two with chipmunks on our shoulders.


----------



## flav

StarGirl11 said:


> So if anyone was up near front of A and saw a sudden mad dash of runners and duos coming in and starting. Yeah runDisney messed us up this morning. Right people have been notified but it was a right mess where what we were doing and when changed on the fly. View attachment 463879
> Also got my boarding group


Wishing you good luck. We were 96 yesterday and got called at 5:23PM... Just as we were entering Disney Spring for dinner. With that DD and I are completely exhausted.   And we just did the 5k


----------



## Z-Knight

merchandise levels on day 2 at 10.30a.....no dopey pins so no restock


----------



## FFigawi

FawnJD said:


> So, I have a very important question...
> 
> At the Expo, I bought a beer in the refillable cup, and the refills were shown priced at a discount (I only had the first one). Is this cup only good at the Expo, or can it be used for Parking Lot Beers post-race? If so, is there a discount?
> 
> Congrats on the 5K, all!



definitely good for parking lot beers


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## FawnJD

FFigawi said:


> definitely good for parking lot beers



Excellent!

I feel it shows a really admirable level of optimism on my part that I'll be putting that cup in my gEAR bag in anticipation of an overpriced--but at least slightly discounted--Bud Light on Sunday morning.


----------



## Z-Knight

ok, 2nd day, found visors.. still there


----------



## StarGirl11

So I got talking with a Beach Club CM and she said runDisneys expecting this to be their hottest marathon.


----------



## DopeyBadger

FFigawi said:


> Hey @DopeyBadger - we need your math skills. We want to zip off course during the 10k to hit DHS for a ROTR boarding group. Do we have enough time to do it and still beat the balloon ladies before they pass Jelly Rolls?



Looks like the balloon ladies are estimated at that spot at 7:30am (or 70 min after starting).  So you would need to get boarding groups at 7am, and then be able to make it back there in 30 min or less.  Based on the marathon distances that walkway is about 0.8 to 1.0 miles.  So it seems feasible.


----------



## pluto377

Had a nice run this morning. I felt course etiquette was not so great this morning from my fellow runners, but oh well. I was in such a rush to get a nap that I forgot to look for Pluto post race. Hoping to catch him at mk.


----------



## knhellesky

Newbie question.... when do the race results get posted?
Thanks.


----------



## StarGirl11

knhellesky said:


> Newbie question.... when do the race results get posted?
> Thanks.



Unless your doing Dopey there aren’t any race results for the 5. And if your doing Dopey it only shows in the general results at the end of Dopey


----------



## knhellesky

StarGirl11 said:


> Unless your doing Dopey there aren’t any race results for the 5. And if your doing Dopey it only shows in the general results at the end of Dopey


I see. Thank you!

I’ll be doing Dopey... and guess I’ll wait then.


----------



## mjcorral

Just out of curiosity, were there people at the Club Disney booth? If so, did anyone talk to them or ask questions?

Congrats all 5K'rs!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

mjcorral said:


> Just out of curiosity, were there people at the Club Disney booth? If so, did anyone talk to them or ask questions?
> 
> Congrats all 5K'rs!!!!!


There were people there I didn’t talk to anyone tho.


----------



## Nancynancy428

Any recommendations on best place for spectators to stand in magic kingdom for the full? Is Main Street jammed? Is the hub a better spot? Also what is open and available to spectators in magic kingdom? Emporium? Starbucks? 
thank you!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Nancynancy428 said:


> Any recommendations on best place for spectators to stand in magic kingdom for the full? Is Main Street jammed? Is the hub a better spot? Also what is open and available to spectators in magic kingdom? Emporium? Starbucks?
> thank you!!!!


Main Street would be best I think. Parts of the hub are sectioned off for cheer squad.


----------



## pluto377

In case anyone is wondering characters today were chip and dale, gepetto, beast, and Jose from 3 caballeros. I think that was it on course.


----------



## CDKG

pluto377 said:


> In case anyone is wondering characters today were chip and dale, gepetto, beast, and Jose from 3 caballeros. I think that was it on course.


It was definitely fewer characters than I was expecting. My friend was really hoping Scottish Goofy would have been out again this year. No go. (We only stopped for Jose...)


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Our plan was a success of driving in for the 5K - my husband racing from the front of A and driving to HS to get our boarding group for Rise of the Resistance - we got boarding group 71.  Ended up being perfectly timed out as our group was called at 11:42am right we started eating our quick service lunch.  

now back in the room for a nap.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Also, my husband told me when he finished the 5K - he saw a man around his age seize around Powerade station.  I hope he ended up ok.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> It was definitely fewer characters than I was expecting. My friend was really hoping Scottish Goofy would have been out again this year. No go. (We only stopped for Jose...)


Yeah only 4 compared the 5-6 they normally have for a 5K.


----------



## FFigawi

@DopeyBadger thanks for the math check. I think @lhermiston and I are going to give it a try.


----------



## lilmc

Did I miss someone posting pictures of the race shirts and the Magicband?


----------



## bellanotte10

Just got stuck on spaceship earth for an hour. Marathon weekend continues to be cursed for me. Except for that finding my husband because of the 10K thing.


----------



## 1lilspark

rteetz said:


> Yeah only 4 compared the 5-6 they normally have for a 5K.


hopefully at least the lines were reasonable


----------



## bevcgg

Anyone notice that Dr. Cool is no longer a sponsor nor were they at the expo. Makes me wonder about cooling towels this weekend when we really need them the most.


----------



## CDKG

1lilspark said:


> hopefully at least the lines were reasonable


Nope. (For reference, I was towards the front of corral B.)


----------



## CDKG

bevcgg said:


> Anyone notice that Dr. Cool is no longer a sponsor nor were they at the expo. Makes me wonder about cooling towels this weekend when we really need them the most.


I’ve seen some in gift shops.


----------



## rteetz

CDKG said:


> Nope. (For reference, I was towards the front of corral B.)


I waited about 5ish minutes each for Geppetto and Jose and I was in B. Beast was quoted at 25 so that was a no.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I started about halfway through C. Beast was a hard no. That was the longest line ive ever seen at a Disney event. It was about 4-5 people wide too. I can’t imagine it was only 25 minutes when I passed.


----------



## lhermiston

Tomorrow’s outfit will be Spider-Man and I’ll have a “DIS” sign. See all you 10k maniacs in the morning!


----------



## jeremy1002

Is it a good, bad, or indifferent idea to overdress a little bit tomorrow for the 10k to use it as some additional last-minute heat training for sat & sun?   Paging @DopeyBadger


----------



## DopeyBadger

jeremy1002 said:


> Is it a good, bad, or indifferent idea to overdress a little bit tomorrow for the 10k to use it as some additional last-minute heat training for sat & sun?   Paging @DopeyBadger



Depends on how fast relative to your 10k fitness pace you run the race.  Because there will be adaptations (pro) but if you run too hard then the recovery from the HAT run might bleed into the effort for the other days.  Unless you take the run really easy, then I probably wouldn’t take the risk this close to the other events.


----------



## jeremy1002

DopeyBadger said:


> Depends on how fast relative to your 10k fitness pace you run the race.  Because there will be adaptations (pro) but if you run too hard then the recovery from the HAT run might bleed into the effort for the other days.  Unless you take the run really easy, then I probably wouldn’t take the risk this close to the other events.


I won’t risk it.  Thank you!!


----------



## kirstie101

I was only expecting 4 characters for the 5k so I wasn’t disappointed. Wish Beasts line was shorter. Started in mid to back of C. Wow Epcot is gorgeous  before sunrise! I enjoyed the course and kinda glad my first taste of Epcot was running through it.


----------



## camaker

kirstie101 said:


> I was only expecting 4 characters for the 5k so I wasn’t disappointed. Wish Beasts line was shorter. Started in mid to back of C. Wow Epcot is gorgeous  before sunrise! I enjoyed the course and kinda glad my first taste of Epcot was running through it.



My only (minor) gripe was that I wish they’d waited until after this weekend to stage all the tents and kiosks for the Festival of the Arts. It’s both a little unsightly and it constrains the course.


----------



## KevM

StarGirl11 said:


> Unless your doing Dopey there aren’t any race results for the 5. And if your doing Dopey it only shows in the general results at the end of Dopey



so I saw this posted on a Facebook group and it looks accurate.  For my time, thr difference between this and what I clocked myself at was 3 seconds.

https://www.trackshackresults.com/disneysports/results/wdw/wdw20/Dopey Full Results.pdf


----------



## KevM

camaker said:


> My only (minor) gripe was that I wish they’d waited until after this weekend to stage all the tents and kiosks for the Festival of the Arts. It’s both a little unsightly and it constrains the course.



Yeah, I came close a couple times to clipping a tent.


----------



## DopeyBadger

10k DIS Meet Reminder!


----------



## steph0808

Not running related, but what time do buses start running to the parks, specifically DHS for a 7am open? We are at the poly. Be at the bus stop by 6?


----------



## rteetz

steph0808 said:


> Not running related, but what time do buses start running to the parks, specifically DHS for a 7am open? We are at the poly. Be at the bus stop by 6?


They should start running at least an hour before if not earlier.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

Thoughts from a first timer......
I LOVED IT!!!!!! I’m sad that it’s over but looking forward to next year! We definitely want to do the Castaway Challenge next year since we are DCL addicts. Best of luck to everyone in the other races! 
P.S...
Looking forward to that 2021 marathon weekend thread LOL


----------



## knhellesky

steph0808 said:


> Not running related, but what time do buses start running to the parks, specifically DHS for a 7am open? We are at the poly. Be at the bus stop by 6?



This is what I found on the Disney site..."45 mins prior to park opening"


----------



## steph0808

I have read conflicting info, so I wasn't sure. We will get out there early. Good luck to everyone doing the 10k tomorrow!


----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I arrived at MCO at 3:30, had jetway issues and had to change gates in order to deplane, waited on ME, arrived at BC at 5:40, dumped carry-on bags in room, took bus to expo, arrived at expo shortly after 6, picked up bibs and shirts, hit the official merchandise and left expo at 6:45, returned to BC, went to dinner at Epcot and made it back to our room before 9.  

We plan to be near the BC entrance to cheer on the 10k runners in the AM!  Good luck DIS Runners!


----------



## MissLiss279

steph0808 said:


> Not running related, but what time do buses start running to the parks, specifically DHS for a 7am open? We are at the poly. Be at the bus stop by 6?


At Saratoga, I was trying to be at the bus stop just before 6 in Wednesday. When I looked at the app, I noticed I had just missed a bus. I think the first one here must have been at 5:30/5:40ish at the first stop. Another bus did come just after 6. I made it into HS, before 7.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Anyone looking for the special 10k stop - I’ll be most likely at one of the tables wearing a long sleeve purple 2016 Star Wars Half hoodie shirt.


----------



## bellanotte10

If anyone spots a lost looking redhead with a grey hoodie and a shirt saying I find my lack of training disturbing at the 10k stage... it’s just me


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## The Expert

I'm in C! Say hi if you see me!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

man I so wanted to be there this year. 3 more years then I get to go back for the Dopey 10th anniversary


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Spectating at bike rental on Boardwalk.


----------



## Z-Knight

10k done.... now on to the cheese


----------



## Z-Knight

waiting for bus


----------



## MissLiss279

I wish they would have given the heat sheets out today, also. I’m getting pretty cold while waiting on the buses.


----------



## camaker

MissLiss279 said:


> I wish they would have given the heat sheets out today, also. I’m getting pretty cold while waiting on the buses.



Ditto. If I’d realized the buses were going to be delayed this morning I would’ve checked a dry shirt and a jacket. The breeze is chilly.


----------



## Z-Knight

im confusered... shouldn't that say "Cheese: Cheddar Flavored" , not the other way around? i just noticed that after 5 years


----------



## Dis_Yoda

camaker said:


> Ditto. If I’d realized the buses were going to be delayed this morning I would’ve checked a dry shirt and a jacket. The breeze is chilly.


Yeah my husband is annoyed and would have drove


----------



## Tennesotans

On a plane FULL of runners 
On property in ~4 hours!


----------



## KevM

Z-Knight said:


> im confusered... shouldn't that say "Cheese: Cheddar Flavored" , not the other way around? i just noticed that after 5 years View attachment 464078



Well, at least they’re being honest about it being “cheese.”


----------



## lhermiston

@FFigawi and I (aka Rogue Two) successfully detoured off the 10K course, ran a mile to DHS, scored a ROTR boarding group, ran back and finished the race. If you want to see what two giddy grown men look like, well...look no further.


----------



## DerTobi75

Yes, I was so happy, when I was at my Car. It was chilly after the Race.

Race was ok, official Time is a little under an Hour. Kind of happy with it.

Happy to find the PreRace Meet


----------



## Dopey 2020

2 down 2 to go!
it was great to meet some of you this morning, hopefully again tomorrow


----------



## KevM

2 of 4 done.  And stopped to hang with Goofy.  Tried for Donald as well, but he was going on a quick break just as I was getting in line.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

10kers, how was the temp in the corrals this a.m.?  Trying to decide if I need to bring throwaway clothes for tomorrow.


----------



## pluto377

Sorry I missed everyone this morning. Had a good run but I was more exhausted than I thought I would be. I’m headed home tonight. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and Sunday! I’ll be following along back in the frozen tundra of ny.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Hurricane Hannah’s Meetup at 2pm today!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

lhermiston said:


> @FFigawi and I (aka Rogue Two) successfully detoured off the 10K course, ran a mile to DHS, scored a ROTR boarding group, ran back and finished the race. If you want to see what two giddy grown men look like, well...look no further.View attachment 464081


I think I saw you guys run past me at the Boardwalk


----------



## lhermiston

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I think I saw you guys run past me at the Boardwalk



We were hard to miss, ha ha.


----------



## surfde22

Z-Knight said:


> im confusered... shouldn't that say "Cheese: Cheddar Flavored" , not the other way around? i just noticed that after 5 years View attachment 464078



No, the wording is correct.  It's a pasteurized cheese snack that is flavored like cheddar cheese.  They used different font size to make your mind emphasize different parts, but the wording is still correct.


----------



## pluto377

allaboutthemouse said:


> 10kers, how was the temp in the corrals this a.m.?  Trying to decide if I need to bring throwaway clothes for tomorrow.



I was warm in a tank top. But I run a bit hot. 

Just realized I forgot to check in for my flight last night. C group here I come. Curse you southwest.


----------



## dbb727

Is there food at the expo? If so, what kind of options should I expect? Just landed and want to make a beeline for the expo but hubby is hungry.... Thanks.


----------



## ckb_nc

lhermiston said:


> @FFigawi and I (aka Rogue Two) successfully detoured off the 10K course, ran a mile to DHS, scored a ROTR boarding group, ran back and finished the race. If you want to see what two giddy grown men look like, well...look no further.View attachment 464081


Simply Genius - great plan and execution


----------



## MissLiss279

dbb727 said:


> Is there food at the expo? If so, what kind of options should I expect? Just landed and want to make a beeline for the expo but hubby is hungry.... Thanks.


There’s the ESPN Grill which has chicken nuggets and some other standard type food. I think there was also a vendor in the vendor building that had bbq sliders. There’s also Wetzel’s Pretzels. I think there may be something else...


----------



## WhereInFlorida

surfde22 said:


> No, the wording is correct.  It's a pasteurized cheese snack that is flavored like cheddar cheese.  They used different font size to make your mind emphasize different parts, but the wording is still correct.



This guy cheeses.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Congrats to @FFigawi and @lhermiston on running your 13k today.  You should get an Oswald meets Chewbacca metal!  

I was just happy to finish!  2 down, 2 to go; even if it is technically just 9.3 of the 49.6...

Way to go 10K and DopeyRunners!!!’


----------



## Z-Knight

Baloo in MI said:


> Congrats to @FFigawi and @lhermiston on running your 13k today.  You should get an Oswald meets Chewbacca metal!
> 
> I was just happy to finish!  2 down, 2 to go; even if it is technically just 9.3 of the 49.6...
> 
> Way to go 10K and DopeyRunners!!!’


i know you go the extra mile, but the rest if us only do 48.6......although per my gps it may end up 58.6


----------



## Baloo in MI

@Z-Knight  Opps!  I even counted out all the .1’s and .2’s!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

We’ve been on the road since 4:30 am—almost there!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

On Magical Express now to Beach Club and then off to the Expo!

congrats to the 10k runners!


----------



## lhermiston

ckb_nc said:


> Simply Genius - great plan and execution



True group effort by the runDisney all-stars. John and I ran it, but not without advice, math and alcohol from our colleagues.


----------



## Jason Bryer

dbb727 said:


> Is there food at the expo? If so, what kind of options should I expect? Just landed and want to make a beeline for the expo but hubby is hungry.... Thanks.



I had the BBQ at the back where you get shirts. $10 for two sliders, a side (I had Mac n cheese) and drink and thought it was good. There is food at the restaurant too.


----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I are HH now (1:00) if anyone wants to start the party early!  

I’m the red head wearing a black Foolish Mortals tank.

(And my real life name is Marsha)


----------



## CDKG

Pre-race meetup fail #2! However... I will be on my way to HHHH in a few minutes.

Here and s a photo the runDisney Twitter photographer took of me and the Mad Hatter (although it wasn’t the photo that was eventually tweeted):


----------



## momandmousefan

DopeyBadger said:


> Hurricane Hannah’s Meetup at 2pm today!


I think we might make it. Working on getting the husband moving. 
If you see a gal an an Epcot world showcase tee that’s me,p


----------



## mbrittb00

What is the best route from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Wilderness Lodge tomorrow after the 1/2?


----------



## garneska

DIS-OH said:


> DH and I are HH now (1:00) if anyone wants to start the party early!
> 
> I’m the red head wearing a black Foolish Mortals tank.
> 
> (And my real life name is Marsha)


Can you pm your last name?


----------



## FawnJD

Made the mistake of thinking I’d be able to park at BC so I drove here directly from work—of course they’re on a “parking restriction”!!

I might try to head over to the Boardwalk to grab parking...if not, I’ll catch y’all on Sunday morning!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

We’re both wearing grey race shirts. DW is greyhound 5k and I’m dark side 2018. 
See you soon!


----------



## Leia's Mom

I have a cold now so I will avoid everybody tomorrow.  I’ll still run but trying to keep my germs to myself.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

The expo is out of Minnie ears. I’m very disappointed. That was the one thing I wanted.


----------



## Jason Bryer

princesspirateandrunner said:


> The expo is out of Minnie ears. I’m very disappointed. That was the one thing I wanted.



I think they had some this morning at the merchandise truck.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Jason Bryer said:


> I think they had some this morning at the merchandise truck.


Maybe they’ll still have them. I’ll check tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## SheHulk

Jason Bryer said:


> I had the BBQ at the back where you get shirts. $10 for two sliders, a side (I had Mac n cheese) and drink and thought it was good. There is food at the restaurant too.


OMG THAT SMELL! Was that bacon or something? I wasn't even hungry until I walked past that stand. I didn't bite though.


----------



## ckb_nc

lhermiston said:


> True group effort by the runDisney all-stars. John and I ran it, but not without advice, math and alcohol from our colleagues.


do you get the run one less mile tomorrow or Sunday now? Mile is a mile after all


----------



## Z-Knight

lhermiston said:


> True group effort by the runDisney all-stars. John and I ran it, but not without advice, math and alcohol from our colleagues.


did you get the boarding group to work? someone mentioned you might have to be in park at 7am so im curious


----------



## PrincessV

Popping in to say I ACTUALLY MADE IT TO A DIS MEETUP!!! It was nice to finally meet some of you in person this morning!   If time permits, I’ll try again tomorrow. I’m very short, blonde, and will be channeling Goofy in an orange shirt, blue skirt, green visor. 

Heat starts picking up tomorrow - be safe out there!


----------



## FFigawi

Z-Knight said:


> did you get the boarding group to work? someone mentioned you might have to be in park at 7am so im curious



We did! We arrived at the security line at 645. Tapped into the park at 655. Had boarding group and ran out the gate at 702. Worked like a charm!


----------



## FFigawi

Thanks to everyone who came to HHHH today! It was great to connect and reconnect with so many fun people from this board.


----------



## DIS-OH

i enjoyed the HH meet up very much!   Great time chatting with lots of folks!   Sorry I didn’t get around to say at least “hi” to all! that were in attendance!


----------



## FawnJD

What a fun time! So happy to meet some of you and hope to meet more over the next few days!


----------



## lilmc

lhermiston said:


> successfully detoured off the 10K course, ran a mile to DHS, scored a ROTR boarding group, ran back and finished the race. If you want to see what two giddy grown men look like, well...look no further.



So Disney! Cutting the course/cheating? Bathroom stop? Fixing a wardrobe malfunction? Nope, have to secure a boarding pass for a new ride so I added a few extra miles to my “race”. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Baloo in MI

Thanks to @FFigawi @lhermiston @rteetz for organizing all these meetups.  It was such a great chance to meet so many of you all!  Thank you!


----------



## dobball23

I am staying at Pop Century this weekend. This page (https://guide.rundisney.events/transportation/) lists buses as running from resorts to Epcot from 3-5 a.m. tomorrow. I have some family members that would like to see me finish the half marathon tomorrow. Obviously, I will be getting on a bus in the 3 o'clock hour. Do buses actually run until close to 5 a.m. that they might be able to take to Epcot? I don't want to tell them to get out there and wait for a bus that won't be coming.


----------



## hotblooded

The expo was completely sold out of the various Half Marathon pins by the time I got there at 1:30 PM, which hasn’t happened to me any other time I’ve run this race. On our way back to the hotel, I remembered seeing marathon weekend returns on a rack at Everything Pop in years past, so I asked a manager if anyone had returned HM pins yet. He checked the back, and there had already been tons of returns, so I was able to buy a purple slider one that I hadn’t even known existed. Really proud of myself for that one. 

Good luck to everyone running the half marathon tomorrow and stay safe in the heat!


----------



## DopeyBadger

dobball23 said:


> I am staying at Pop Century this weekend. This page (https://guide.rundisney.events/transportation/) lists buses as running from resorts to Epcot from 3-5 a.m. tomorrow. I have some family members that would like to see me finish the half marathon tomorrow. Obviously, I will be getting on a bus in the 3 o'clock hour. Do buses actually run until close to 5 a.m. that they might be able to take to Epcot? I don't want to tell them to get out there and wait for a bus that won't be coming.



Yes there should be a bus close to 5am.  There should also be buses heading to the finish line starting up again around 6:30-7:00am.  In my experience if the buses restart running again around 7 and you finish before 7:20am it will be cutting it very close for them to view you.


----------



## The Expert

Sorry to miss the meet ups today but my stepfather came over and did the 10K, then we did some park time with the family. I'm solo for the full, so I plan to find you all on Sunday!

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. I'll be closely watching reports and am grateful for the day off.


----------



## dbb727

hotblooded said:


> The expo was completely sold out of the various Half Marathon pins by the time I got there at 1:30 PM, which hasn’t happened to me any other time I’ve run this race. On our way back to the hotel, I remembered seeing marathon weekend returns on a rack at Everything Pop in years past, so I asked a manager if anyone had returned HM pins yet. He checked the back, and there had already been tons of returns, so I was able to buy a purple slider one that I hadn’t even known existed. Really proud of myself for that one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone running the half marathon tomorrow and stay safe in the heat!


Great tip! I’m staying at POP also so will have to check if there are any more pins floating around here. I was at the expo about 11am and also noted all the Half pins were gone, as well as lots of smaller sizes for half marathon clothing. I was able to score an XS in one shirt by asking a CM to check in the back so I was also proud of myself on that.


----------



## surfde22

Good luck to everyone running the half tomorrow and definitely be careful with the heat.  Too bad you can’t send some of it up here to balance out the near zero temps we’ll be having in Minnesota.


----------



## pinkxray

Does anyone else wake up at 2am and wonder why they thought this was a good idea?

We flew in yesterday and my cold is 95% gone but of course now DH and DD don’t feel well. I guess my plan of hitting the parks hard this weekend is gone. Will just have to enjoy the resorts more.

good luck today everyone! See you in coral F


----------



## Z-Knight

here we come


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING RUNNERS!

Get out there and have a great time!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

In C and E. Wishing that the music was back on.


----------



## JBinORL

I miss Rudy


----------



## Carol_

Finishing up the 8 mile walk to the start line...


----------



## bizeemom4

Will Magic be open this morning for spectators? Any advice on how to get there from a wdw resort? Bus at this hour?


----------



## huskies90

It was humid but with the clouds and breeze it was not too bad. I thought Star Wars in April was much worse. I’ll take similar conditions tomorrow. Obviously I would prefer 52° but it wasn’t horrible today.


----------



## steph0808

Great job to everyone on the half!

Weather doesn't look too terrible for tomorrow. Humid, yes, but it doesn't look like it will hit 80 during the race. Maybe at the very, very end.


----------



## Z-Knight

warm, humid... but there were some nice breezes and nice DIS company. 

my orthotic inner sole of my left shoe fell apart at around mile 5...that was not fun. luckily i was taking it slow but it was still weird to walk with me sliding in my shoe... thank goodness for 2 pairs of shoes


----------



## Z-Knight




----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I missed the prerace meet up...ever since they switched from tents to trucks for gear check, I can’t get a handle on where anything is!   

Thankful for the cloud cover and breezes...made it much more pleasant than the sun beating down on the way back to Epcot!

I was happy to be able to give Chip snd Dale and Pluto “high five” at the finish line!!!


----------



## Clone

Shout-out to the the super enthusiastic guy just before the finish line.  My wife was a couple rows back and was yelling my name.  I couldn’t hear her but she said the guy in front of her took it upon himself to loudy chear on any name he heard.  I heard him loud and clear and was very confused.  Thanks random dude.

Question, how long do race photos usually take to upload to memory maker?


----------



## SothrnChic

So... this may have been answered already but I haven’t had a chance to read everything since I have been here.  We just finished the half and are unable to link our bibs to the PhotoPass account.  It keeps saying invalid code... anyone else have this problem??


----------



## lhermiston

SothrnChic said:


> So... this may have been answered already but I haven’t had a chance to read everything since I have been here.  We just finished the half and are unable to link our bibs to the PhotoPass account.  It keeps saying invalid code... anyone else have this problem??



Did you enter full code? Make sure you include the “2020 WDWH ALF” or whatever.


----------



## Baloo in MI

Bummed I missed the meet up this morning. Turned out to be pretty stressful preface.  My alarm went off and I used my magical powers to turn it off and not fully wake up.  All of the sudden my eyes pop open and I realize I am an hour passed when I wanted to get up!  Then as is typical when you are rushing - bus line was long and slow, ride to Epcot was long and slow (traffic), bag check was super long, but at least it went fast.  By the time I made a pit stop I had to rush to corrals and it started!  Ahhhh!  So glad I woke up and happy to have finished!  So it was a good morning!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

SothrnChic said:


> So... this may have been answered already but I haven’t had a chance to read everything since I have been here.  We just finished the half and are unable to link our bibs to the PhotoPass account.  It keeps saying invalid code... anyone else have this problem??


I kept getting the error, too, until yesterday. It worked fine then. I think it was because it needed to be three days since I paid for the advance purchase one.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

It was nice putting some names and faces together this morning. Thank you SO much @kirstie101 and @Bree!  I will be there tomorrow morning in a bright yellow Jane Porter dress and safari hat.


----------



## hotblooded

SothrnChic said:


> So... this may have been answered already but I haven’t had a chance to read everything since I have been here.  We just finished the half and are unable to link our bibs to the PhotoPass account.  It keeps saying invalid code... anyone else have this problem??


Same here. Maybe they’re not ready yet?


----------



## Clone

hotblooded said:


> Same here. Maybe they’re not ready yet?


I was only able to make the link work on the mobile app.  It wouldn’t work with my laptop.  Sorta strange but you might try that.


----------



## hotblooded

Clone said:


> I was only able to make the link work on the mobile app.  It wouldn’t work with my laptop.  Sorta strange but you might try that.


That worked! Thanks so much.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Thanks to our DIS friends for the pre race potty tip today. 
Enjoyed everyone’s company yesterday and this morning.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

2:35:23 for DW today!  Half marathon PR by about 55 minutes!
Lots of hard work paying off for her. 
So proud.


----------



## kleph

dbb727 said:


> Great tip! I’m staying at POP also so will have to check if there are any more pins floating around here. I was at the expo about 11am and also noted all the Half pins were gone, as well as lots of smaller sizes for half marathon clothing. I was able to score an XS in one shirt by asking a CM to check in the back so I was also proud of myself on that.



Last year we found a few things that sold out are the expo at the Disney store in Disney Springs and, later on the way home at the MCO Disney shop. So there are a couple last ditch options to check out.


----------



## ajwilhorn

Clone said:


> Question, how long do race photos usually take to upload to memory maker?



I was kind of wondering the same thing. Entered in the code with bib number to link on MDE, but nothing coming up yet.


----------



## huskies90

Was it me, or was today’s race super crowded? I’ve done the last 3 WDW half’s and don’t remember everything being so packed. I almost didn’t make it to Corral A by the start simply because it was a horde of people slowly walking out to the corrals. I got to A at 5:24 just as they were starting the national anthem.


ajwilhorn said:


> I was kind of wondering the same thing. Entered in the code with bib number to link on MDE, but nothing coming up yet.


I’m still just getting a bunch of my 10K pics. None of my Half pics have showed up yet.


----------



## gtitan21

I would like to give everyone in here a special thank you for all the motivation, tips, and “acceptance” into this world. Growing up i played sports, and absolutely hated just running. This year i pushed myself to get into it and even though this morning, when the fireworks went off, the furthest distance i had ran was a 5k... i successfully completed the half!! Amazing feeling crossing the finish line as just a few hours prior i made peace with the off chance i couldn’t complete it.

looking forward to the meet up Monday as well.
Side note: anyone’s pictures posted yet?


----------



## Barca33Runner

Well, looks like my perfect Dopey run is over. I finished the Half this morning but I’ve got debilitating blisters on both feet. I can’t imagine they will feel good enough for me to give it a go tomorrow. We’re going to do everything we can (and buy every medication known to man) to get there, but I’m not optimistic.

I saw @DopeyBadger getting off the bus at Pop (I apologize for the short answers, I was of a single mind to get off my feet); I’m sure he can attest that I was looking a mess. I felt worse than I looked.

Good luck to all the marathoners tomorrow. I’ll be back, I just don’t think it’ll be tomorrow.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Barca33Runner said:


> Well, looks like my perfect Dopey run is over. I finished the Half this morning but I’ve got debilitating blisters on both feet. I can’t imagine they will feel good enough for me to give it a go tomorrow. We’re going to do everything we can (and buy every medication known to man) to get there, but I’m not optimistic.
> 
> I saw @DopeyBadger getting off the bus at Pop (I apologize for the short answers, I was of a single mind to get off my feet); I’m sure he can attest that I was looking a mess. I felt worse than I looked.
> 
> Good luck to all the marathoners tomorrow. I’ll be back, I just don’t think it’ll be tomorrow.



Hoping the best for you and whatever is the best decision for tomorrow.


----------



## StarGirl11

One last trip to the expo for me. The tracker never picked up I finished and doesn’t think I finished. Have to have this fixed for Dopey.

On better news I accidentally acquired myself a sweet guide runner by the name of Chloe. No clue if she had ever guided before but we were working in sync starting around 5k. Got runDisney to make an exception to add her as a late guide for the full.


----------



## LdyStormy76

Clone said:


> Question, how long do race photos usually take to upload to memory maker?





gtitan21 said:


> Side note: anyone’s pictures posted yet?



Give it 24 hours.  They start uploading photos as soon as they turn the cards in, but it takes a while.  Photos should start to trickle in the day of the race, but may take a bit.  Having an unobstructed bib seems to help speed the process, but not always.

The photopass photographers take a crazy number of photos during the races.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I just got notified that I had new photos. Two have appeared. That’s it so far.


----------



## Carol_

LdyStormy76 said:


> Give it 24 hours.  They start uploading photos as soon as they turn the cards in, but it takes a while.  Photos should start to trickle in the day of the race, but may take a bit.  Having an unobstructed bib seems to help speed the process, but not always.
> 
> The photopass photographers take a crazy number of photos during the races.


Is there a link to them?


----------



## jeremy1002

one. more. early. wakeup. call.


----------



## MissLiss279

Carol_ said:


> Is there a link to them?


I think only by using the photopass code from the back of your bib and putting it in the MDE app.


----------



## afaroffplace

I know this has been explained here before, but I can’t find it (sorry). Can anybody ease my mind about when is the latest you can use a porta John before the race tomorrow? Like at 3:30 do they send us off to the corrals and then you can’t leave the corral to use one after that? Or are there porta Johns at the corrals? (I’m assuming if you get out of the corral you just have to go the back of it when you come back?)


----------



## Clone

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I just got notified that I had new photos. Two have appeared. That’s it so far.


I just got my first two as well!


----------



## DopeyBadger

afaroffplace said:


> I know this has been explained here before, but I can’t find it (sorry). Can anybody ease my mind about when is the latest you can use a porta John before the race tomorrow? Like at 3:30 do they send us off to the corrals and then you can’t leave the corral to use one after that? Or are there porta Johns at the corrals? (I’m assuming if you get out of the corral you just have to go the back of it when you come back?)



There are portas where we are held prior to going to the corrals.  Then around 3:45 they will open the walk to the corrals.  There are also portas that are outside the corrals.  It requires you to leave your corral to use the portas though.  They are typically located towards the back of the corrals.  So if you have a higher letter (A, B, C) they tend to be less convenient to leave the corral and get back to in a timely manner.  Sometimes you can get back to where you were in your corral and again depends on what corral you’re in.  Because of the nature of Corral F (first non-POT and a significant number of runners), I’d say that’s one corral that would be hard to regain where you were once standing if you left.  There are usually a few portas right after the start line but they also tend to have longer lines.


----------



## MissLiss279

DopeyBadger said:


> There are portas where we are held prior to going to the corrals.  Then around 3:45 they will open the walk to the corrals.  There are also portas that are outside the corrals.  It requires you to leave your corral to use the portas though.  They are typically located towards the back of the corrals.  So if you have a higher letter (A, B, C) they tend to be less convenient to leave the corral and get back to in a timely manner.  Sometimes you can get back to where you were in your corral and again depends on what corral you’re in.  Because of the nature of Corral F (first non-POT and a significant number of runners), I’d say that’s one corral that would be hard to regain where you were once standing if you left.  There are usually a few portas right after the start line but they also tend to have longer lines.


There was a bank of port-a-johns next to B/C this morning!! I wasn’t expecting that, and was able to use one last minute.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Marathon pre-race meet reminder.  See you all bright and early!  I’ll be wearing a white hat that flashes colors, a yellow singlet, maroon shorts, and a DIS sign.  It looked like there were a bank of tents, then a square made out of portas and inside the square was a yellow flag that said “water”.  I will be in the general vicinity of the yellow flag water table (same as orange “x” below) from when I arrive until the corrals open at 3:45ish.


----------



## DopeyBadger

MissLiss279 said:


> There was a bank of port-a-johns next to B/C this morning!! I wasn’t expecting that, and was able to use one last minute.



That’s great to know!  Thanks!


----------



## StarGirl11

Band so I can get my medals god willing acquired.  Bought a couple of last minute things from the expo and now on way back to hotel. Going to get myself some beignets


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Anyone else who did runner tracking not receive a text at 10k?  Neither DW nor I got one. I know this doesn’t mean that we didn’t register at the 10k mat.


----------



## DerTobi75

As some of you know, I did a DLS today. Finished in 2:28 and saw a lot of drama and missing race etiquette.

Met the Ballonladies 


And best thing about doing a DLS, no Queues 



And now, let‘s do the Marathon


----------



## Harlaxton

So, anyone have any tips for how best to power through the long, boring, into the wind miles tomorrow from MK to AK?  That part was super boring today and tomorrow will hit with alot more mileage built up by then.


----------



## SheHulk

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Anyone else who did runner tracking not receive a text at 10k?  Neither DW nor I got one. I know this doesn’t mean that we didn’t register at the 10k mat.


DH mentioned he was starting to get worried about me because he never got a notification for the 10k but the 15k text came in. I hadn’t thought about it til now though


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Anyone else who did runner tracking not receive a text at 10k?  Neither DW nor I got one. I know this doesn’t mean that we didn’t register at the 10k mat.
> [/As I understand it, there was something wrong with the 10k mat. They were trying to fix it when DS and his GF came through. I didn’t get a text for either of them for 10k.


----------



## FFigawi

PaDisneyCouple said:


> 2:35:23 for DW today!  Half marathon PR by about 55 minutes!
> Lots of hard work paying off for her.
> So proud.



Fantastic!!



Harlaxton said:


> So, anyone have any tips for how best to power through the long, boring, into the wind miles tomorrow from MK to AK?  That part was super boring today and tomorrow will hit with alot more mileage built up by then.



Stop for character photos
Strike up conversation with the people around you 
Be thankful for the wind keeping you cool


----------



## dgarnes03

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Anyone else who did runner tracking not receive a text at 10k?  Neither DW nor I got one. I know this doesn’t mean that we didn’t register at the 10k mat.


I did not receive a 10k text for the 2 runners I was following.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

10K didn't work but showed up later in the tracking website.


----------



## Baloo in MI

@DerTobi75 Your picture of the port-a-potties is just crazy!  Hard to believe that is taken the same morning when it was wall to wall people just awhile before.  Congrats on your DLS race.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Had to officially make the call, no marathon for me tomorrow. I’ll be at the finish line with my mom, niece, nephew and brother-in-law watching and cheering on my sister as she stays Perfect Dopey.

I started developing blisters in the parks on Tuesday as a result of a changed gait because of my plantar fasciitis. Throughout the week I’ve added more as I’ve compensated for the pain from the original blisters. It was all I could do to finish today.

Im trying really hard to be okay with things, but I’m definitely struggling. I know I have to look forward to future Dopey Challenges and being better prepared. Not sure I’ll ever feel good about this but I’m determined to make this a positive turning point for my running goals.


----------



## princessbride6205

@Barca33Runner sorry to hear about your blisters! I’m sure it’s hard to let go of the Perfect Dopey status.

Hoping to see everyone for at least a few minutes before the corral walk! I’m not usually an early arriver, but will make an effort.


----------



## surfde22

Barca33Runner said:


> Had to officially make the call, no marathon for me tomorrow. I’ll be at the finish line with my mom, niece, nephew and brother-in-law watching and cheering on my sister as she stays Perfect Dopey.
> 
> I started developing blisters in the parks on Tuesday as a result of a changed gait because of my plantar fasciitis. Throughout the week I’ve added more as I’ve compensated for the pain from the original blisters. It was all I could do to finish today.
> 
> Im trying really hard to be okay with things, but I’m definitely struggling. I know I have to look forward to future Dopey Challenges and being better prepared. Not sure I’ll ever feel good about this but I’m determined to make this a positive turning point for my running goals.



That’s a real bummer to hear, but we all gotta make those tough choices on what’s best for our health sometime.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and good luck on your future Dopey endeavors.


----------



## Livelovedance

I'm considering signing up for *just* the marathon next year as my first marathon. My work schedule makes it difficult for me to take enough days to do more, so I was considering arriving Friday night, going to the Expo Saturday morning, running the marathon Sunday morning, and heading home Monday evening. Not that this is the most important thing, but I'm just wondering how quickly marathon merchandise sells out. I wouldn't be able to get there until the 4th day of the expo, and I'd be disappointed if I couldn't pick up a few things to commemorate my first marathon. I know I could pre-order, but that also involves the additional fees plus giving up my AP discount. Did anyone visit the expo today and notice the availability of marathon merchandise?


----------



## WelshMorgan92

Enjoyed my first Disney half today and will definitely be back to do another! 

Was shocked at seeing people walking from the start line in A though, is that the norm?


----------



## ANIM8R

Barca33Runner said:


> Had to officially make the call, no marathon for me tomorrow. I’ll be at the finish line with my mom, niece, nephew and brother-in-law watching and cheering on my sister as she stays Perfect Dopey.
> 
> I started developing blisters in the parks on Tuesday as a result of a changed gait because of my plantar fasciitis. Throughout the week I’ve added more as I’ve compensated for the pain from the original blisters. It was all I could do to finish today.
> 
> Im trying really hard to be okay with things, but I’m definitely struggling. I know I have to look forward to future Dopey Challenges and being better prepared. Not sure I’ll ever feel good about this but I’m determined to make this a positive turning point for my running goals.



So sorry to read this. What a difficult decision that is - I'm sure you agonized over it and probably went back-and-forth several times.

I hope your PF clears up ASAP...and I hope you can enjoy the rest of your Disney trip!


----------



## DerTobi75

Baloo in MI said:


> @DerTobi75 Your picture of the port-a-potties is just crazy! Hard to believe that is taken the same morning when it was wall to wall people just awhile before. Congrats on your DLS race.


The Photo was taken at 5:36, right before we made our way to the Corrals!




Barca33Runner said:


> Had to officially make the call, no marathon for me tomorrow.


So sorry for you.


----------



## ANIM8R

Livelovedance said:


> I'm considering signing up for *just* the marathon next year as my first marathon. My work schedule makes it difficult for me to take enough days to do more, so I was considering arriving Friday night, going to the Expo Saturday morning, running the marathon Sunday morning, and heading home Monday evening. Not that this is the most important thing, but I'm just wondering how quickly marathon merchandise sells out. I wouldn't be able to get there until the 4th day of the expo, and I'd be disappointed if I couldn't pick up a few things to commemorate my first marathon. I know I could pre-order, but that also involves the additional fees plus giving up my AP discount. Did anyone visit the expo today and notice the availability of marathon merchandise?



Based on my previous experiences, you will be fine for most of the "regular" marathon merch (pins, Tervis, magnets). The outages I've seen with that type of merch has been with the 5K stuff and the challenges...and any new types of merch (i.e. the runDisney MagicBands the first year or the 4-park Minnie Ears this year).

The only exception to the above is there is sometimes a shortage of sized items where there's not enough of a certain size that year. I seem to be recall shortages especially with the "I Did It" shirts on more than one occasion.


----------



## steph0808

Let's do this thing! See you guys soon!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

See you real soon!
Yellow shirt and black shorts. White visor.


----------



## lhermiston

Meetup is staged by the A-C sign.


----------



## FawnJD

Been stuck in traffic waiting to park at Epcot for more than 30 minutes! Starting to move a little faster now...this is doing nothing for my nerves! Lol


----------



## lhermiston

Disregard. We’re by runners square and the water station.


----------



## jeremy1002

Does anyone know if the Medical stops out on the course will have sunscreen?  My pre-race coat won’t hold up for the whole race.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I (mrs PADC) just left BW to come spectate. There are runners on this bus. There is so much traffic!!!


----------



## The Expert

Great to finally make a meetup this morning! Sitting in the front of my corral trying not to panic. Have a great race everyone!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

PSA
Front area corral speakers have failed. Can’t hear Carissa.


----------



## Beeble

Still on the bus from Old Key West. Been on it well over an hour. :-(


----------



## Jason Bryer

Beeble said:


> Still on the bus from Old Key West. Been on it well over an hour. :-(



start is delayed. Not all roads are closed yet. Traffic was terrible this morning.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I was on bus from Epcot resorts with runners. We arrived at 4:50.


----------



## Nole95

From reading Twitter and the Facebook group, traffic was a mess this morning.  People getting off busses and walking into Epcot, people walking along World Drive, and who knows from where else.  Saw multiple people mention they were on a bus by 3am, and then proceeded to move nowhere.  Speculation is that it might have to do with the new route, and the amount of lanes they had open getting into the parking lot.


----------



## kleph

It looks like it's gonna be warmer on the course at the end than it was last year. And last year was _rough_. Y'all stay hydrated.


----------



## Barca33Runner

All the sad emojis are making me feel bad. Perfect Dopey was kind of cool and maybe I’ll miss out on something nice in the future; but my sister is still perfect and I’ll experience it vicariously through her. I’m good with it.

I ran a 5k, a 10k, and endured a Half Marathon this Weekend and had full days at the park with my family on Tuesday-Friday and even managed to limp over for slinky dog and lunch with them at HS yesterday. I’m coming out of it without a debilitating injury and resolve to never be so ill-prepared again. All in all, things could be much worse.


----------



## Barca33Runner

Congrats to all of the finishers. Anyone finishing a marathon is amazing, finishing in this heat is an even greater accomplishment.


----------



## StarGirl11

Well I am back at my hotel. I made the decision to pull myself at the med station after mile 5. I was fighting nausea from early on and knew that probably meant I wasn’t going to finish but wasn’t sure where I would pull myself. Frustrated and upset but I also knew that with the forecast there was a high chance this would happen.


----------



## Livelovedance

ANIM8R said:


> Based on my previous experiences, you will be fine for most of the "regular" marathon merch (pins, Tervis, magnets). The outages I've seen with that type of merch has been with the 5K stuff and the challenges...and any new types of merch (i.e. the runDisney MagicBands the first year or the 4-park Minnie Ears this year).
> 
> The only exception to the above is there is sometimes a shortage of sized items where there's not enough of a certain size that year. I seem to be recall shortages especially with the "I Did It" shirts on more than one occasion.


Thank you! I usually buy pins and magnets, so hopefully those items will still be around. I hope I can make this dream a reality!

Congratulations to all of you that participated in WDW Marathon Weekend! Anyone that started/attempted/finished any of the runs this weekend is an inspiration to many!


----------



## C.beara

Nole95 said:


> Saw multiple people mention they were on a bus by 3am, and then proceeded to move nowhere.


I was spectating today- on a bus from POP around 340 and it took nearly an hour to get to Epcot. It was crazy wall to wall traffic. And I definitely saw some runners walking on the side of the road because they weren’t going to make it on time otherwise. 
but so much fun watching and cheering DH on Main Street! I was back at the finish line super early so decided to take the bus back to POP (much quicker at 720) and then took the Skyliner to watch at the International Gateway. I think I may have seen @DopeyBadger too! 
Congrats everyone who finished today!!


----------



## SarahDisney

Just saw that they're modifying the course. I hope everyone is safe out there and hydrating well (both during and after the race)!


----------



## Warm Hugs

SarahDisney said:


> Just saw that they're modifying the course. I hope everyone is safe out there and hydrating well (both during and after the race)!



Will it still be a marathon at 26.2?  Understand the safety reasons... but would suck if this was your first marathon looking to complete a full 26.2 only to find it less


----------



## StacyStrong

Wow that sucks. I mean, it’s for safety so I get it, but wow. Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## hotblooded

Sorry to all those affected by the course change. 

Just watched the bikes and balloon people go by outside Hollywood Studios and it’s tough out there.


----------



## Sleepy425

Hope everyone is doing ok today, and I’m so sorry if your run was shortened. I’m sure that’s a hard blow if you were doing your first marathon.
I did the 10k and the half. I felt relatively good about doing the half a couple weeks ago. But the heat and humidity proved to be too much (also doing the10k the day before). I did finish, but it took me 3:22. I’m trying not to be too bummed since I did get 9 character stops in (whoops I’m up to 11. I forgot about some). I even managed to look alive for PhotoPass people!
I made it to the 10k prerace meetup, but didn’t make it to the one before the half. It was so nice to meet some of you.
I’m still debating if I’m in the “half marathon is too much for me to handle” mindset or “I can do better so I’m going to try again” mindset. either way I appreciate everyone in this thread who has posted encouraging words (even when not directed at me) and advice. You all helped get me to that finish line!
(I’m the female Wilderness Explorer in this photo)


----------



## Leia's Mom

Congrats to everyone no matter how the race ended up.  Nice to meet you guys this morning.  I managed a personal course record. Surprising since it was so hot.  Anybody know how they modified the course?


----------



## LdyStormy76

Leia's Mom said:


> Congrats to everyone no matter how the race ended up.  Nice to meet you guys this morning.  I managed a personal course record. Surprising since it was so hot.  Anybody know how they modified the course?



Twitter comments are saying they cut off Blizzard Beach. Will have to wait to see what someone finishing in the next hour reports.

As a back of pack person my heart goes out to all of you on course today. I know what last year was like, so all of you get applause from me for being out there today.


----------



## Ph03nix7

LdyStormy76 said:


> Twitter comments are saying they cut off Blizzard Beach. Will have to wait to see what someone finishing in the next hour reports.
> 
> As a back of pack person my heart goes out to all of you on course today. I know what last year was like, so all of you get applause from me for being out there today.



Blizzard Beach is definitely where the cutoff was. As I was leaving Blizzard Beach, I looked back at the entrance to the water park and saw that no one else was coming in. A ittle farther down, you could see all the crowds bypassing the entrance.


----------



## MissLiss279

Sleepy425 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today, and I’m so sorry if your run was shortened. I’m sure that’s a hard blow if you were doing your first marathon.
> I did the 10k and the half. I felt relatively good about doing the half a couple weeks ago. But the heat and humidity proved to be too much (also doing the10k the day before). I did finish, but it took me 3:22. I’m trying not to be too bummed since I did get 9 character stops in. I even managed to look alive for PhotoPass people!
> I made it to the 10k prerace meetup, but didn’t make it to the one before the half. It was so nice to meet some of you.
> I’m still debating if I’m in the “half marathon is too much for me to handle” mindset or “I can do better so I’m going to try again” mindset. either way I appreciate everyone in this thread who has posted encouraging words (even when not directed at me) and advice. You all helped get me to that finish line!
> (I’m the female Wilderness Explorer in this photo)


With better weather, you can definitely do better. Don’t give up on halves yet! Unless you really don’t think you’ll enjoy that distance. It’s okay to ‘only’ do a shorter distance if you know that’s what you like and enjoy.


----------



## Sleepy425

MissLiss279 said:


> With better weather, you can definitely do better. Don’t give up on halves yet! Unless you really don’t think you’ll enjoy that distance. It’s okay to ‘only’ do a shorter distance if you know that’s what you like and enjoy.


Thanks. I can do the 10k with (relative) ease. I think I’m going to try to find some 10 mile races this year to get myself comfortable with them. Then maybe next year I can tackle the half again.


----------



## Nole95

I can only imagine how bad it must have been out there today for the back of the pack with the heat, humidity and sun beating down.  I am a middle of the pack person and still would have wanted nothing to do with those conditions.  Unfortunately weather is the one thing no one can control.  I remember the Savannah RnR Marathon was cut short a few years ago for similar hot conditions so this is certainly not something Disney related.


----------



## steph0808

I am never staying anywhere but the Poly again! Goodness that was an easy journey to the start!

Finished in 5:07:25. Stopped for a lot of pictures and just generally took it easy with the weather. It was tough on the highways. Finally got a boost around mile 22 and ran most of it in. Thank goodness for the lady on the Boardwalk who had pretzels and the Hershey kiss spot in DHS. I owe them!


----------



## ANIM8R

Congratulations marathoners!!!!

As somebody who did not make it down this year, I'd love to hear the thoughts about the "new" course! Especially...
- How was the early course in Epcot? I would be worried it would be a little too crowded for those pathways
- How was the Blizzard Beach route?
- How was the new finish approach? (I hope they had the choir still!)

Thanks! And congrats again!!! Enjoy DATW and your time in the parks! Wear your medals proudly!!!


----------



## Leia's Mom

Agree on the poly.  Dvc is a wonderful thing. My home reaper just because of the marathon.


----------



## DerTobi75

5:18:51 for the Marathon. Not what I was hoping for, but still a PR.

Thanks for all the great MeetUps. It was fun to see the real ‚Faces‘ behind those Screennames here. 

Hope to come back and doing Dopey again


----------



## Baloo in MI

Bummed I missed the Meet-up this morning.  I left Pop at 3:25 and it took an hour to a little more than an hour! Should have left even sooner I guess.  Got to the corrals in plenty of time (especially since the start was delayed) but wish I had not missed the meet up. 

Super hot today.  I finished with a personal worst time wise but so happy to get to run again and participate in Dopey. My goal was to finish and complete Dopey and I did that.   After missing so much and the ups and downs of recovery and rehab over the last year I am just psyched to have had this opportunity.  I was done before the course change and so glad.  Safety should come first but I would have been so bummed to not get the full 26.2!  I hope everyone is done and either in the parks, pool, nap?  In short, done and safe.  Sadly, tomorrow I have to go back to the snow.  TIme to think about WDW MW 2021!


----------



## Leia's Mom

No choir.  I felt like they relied more on speakers and less on entertainment.  Epcot was a bit of a letdown.  Overall it was still a lot of highway and backstage.  It did feel like it went faster given that you were at 11 miles after mk.  They fixed some bottlenecks and that was nice.  Still a great race.


----------



## broadsheet

I was affected by the course closure but I’m honestly not that upset by it. I ran 25 damn miles today and I’m going to celebrate! 

I thought the stretches to and from AK were awful. Hot, long, boring and no shade. Also I saw lots of people in need of medics so I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## lhermiston

ANIM8R said:


> Congratulations marathoners!!!!
> 
> As somebody who did not make it down this year, I'd love to hear the thoughts about the "new" course! Especially...
> - How was the early course in Epcot? I would be worried it would be a little too crowded for those pathways
> - How was the Blizzard Beach route?
> - How was the new finish approach? (I hope they had the choir still!)
> 
> Thanks! And congrats again!!! Enjoy DATW and your time in the parks! Wear your medals proudly!!!



Epcot the morning was great. Blizzard Beach was garbage. Twice as much parking lot as park.


----------



## MissLiss279

ANIM8R said:


> Congratulations marathoners!!!!
> 
> As somebody who did not make it down this year, I'd love to hear the thoughts about the "new" course! Especially...
> - How was the early course in Epcot? I would be worried it would be a little too crowded for those pathways
> - How was the Blizzard Beach route?
> - How was the new finish approach? (I hope they had the choir still!)
> 
> Thanks! And congrats again!!! Enjoy DATW and your time in the parks! Wear your medals proudly!!!


1. I didn’t notice any bottlenecks or at least not too bad. It was so nice to have a ‘real’ restroom early in the race!!!
2. Blizzard Beach was fine. The loop around the parking lot was probably longer than the time in the park. Ha! I had never been there before so it was nice to see. There was a stop with Olaf and fake snow too!
3. No choir. It’s weird not going under Spaceship earth. I think it was pretty much the same finish for all four races, so I knew what to expect coming in today.

I feel like there were fewer character stops in World Showcase than I remember from before, but it could have been that I was wanting any excuse to take a quick stop. My feet were done!


----------



## The Expert

Warm Hugs said:


> Will it still be a marathon at 26.2?  Understand the safety reasons... but would suck if this was your first marathon looking to complete a full 26.2 only to find it less



It was my first and I was probably a quarter mile behind the course change. I understand why -- it was brutal! -- but disappointed. I definitely did 26.2 between corral walk and weaving. I guess I'll just need a do-over.

Had I not stopped for Everest, I'd have made it, but there was no way I was skipping that!


----------



## MissLiss279

The Expert said:


> It was my first and I was probably a quarter mile behind the course change. I understand why -- it was brutal! -- but disappointed. I definitely did 26.2 between corral walk and weaving. I guess I'll just need a do-over.
> 
> Had I not stopped for Everest, I'd have made it, but there was no way I was skipping that!


That was one of your goals, so I’m glad you were able to ride it! Sorry the course was shortened for you, but with all the walking to the start and after, I’m sure you did cover the distance. Hopefully you’ll run another one sometime with better weather!


----------



## The Expert

MissLiss279 said:


> That was one of your goals, so I’m glad you were able to ride it! Sorry the course was shortened for you, but with all the walking to the start and after, I’m sure you did cover the distance. Hopefully you’ll run another one sometime with better weather!



Thank you! Yes, I figure if I can finish this in these conditions, another should be easy by comparison!


----------



## pluto377

Congrats to everyone today!  Whether you finished or not you are all amazing for putting in the training and giving it a go.  After dealing with last year's heat I really feel for you guys.  Terrible conditions to run in.  Hope everyone gets some rest and then shows off those medals in the park later!


----------



## princessbride6205

Livelovedance said:


> Thank you! I usually buy pins and magnets, so hopefully those items will still be around. I hope I can make this dream a reality!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you that participated in WDW Marathon Weekend! Anyone that started/attempted/finished any of the runs this weekend is an inspiration to many!


I do “just” the marathon each year and love it! 


Leia's Mom said:


> Congrats to everyone no matter how the race ended up.  Nice to meet you guys this morning.  I managed a personal course record. Surprising since it was so hot.  Anybody know how they modified the course?


I also saw that no one was in World Showcase much earlier than expected. @broadsheet -did you go straight from Blizzard Beach to Finish?

Today was a solid race for me. Given the weather and that I pulled something in my lower back on Thursday, I’m super surprised and happy with my finish time. I missed the meet since somehow it took the bus 45 minutes from Beach Club to Epcot! I’m like, I can see Epcot from my house!  I was at the stop at 3:20 and our bus arrived a few minutes later and left at about 3:30. No problem to get to E on time with the delayed start. I really liked the new course. There were still some less-than-magical stretches, but I’ll take this over ESPN any day! Got some good photos and was grateful for candy from strangers. Finished in 5:44:XX - a course PR for me. I knew it was possible but I went in with no expectations other than enjoying the race. 

Congrats to all runners!


----------



## princessbride6205

MissLiss279 said:


> 1. I didn’t notice any bottlenecks or at least not too bad. It was so nice to have a ‘real’ restroom early in the race!!!
> 2. Blizzard Beach was fine. The loop around the parking lot was probably longer than the time in the park. Ha! I had never been there before so it was nice to see. There was a stop with Olaf and fake snow too!
> 3. No choir. It’s weird not going under Spaceship earth. I think it was pretty much the same finish for all four races, so I knew what to expect coming in today.
> 
> I feel like there were fewer character stops in World Showcase than I remember from before, but it could have been that I was wanting any excuse to take a quick stop. My feet were done!


Agree with everything you said! I couldn’t believe how long it took to get to Blizzard Beach - I thought it would feel closer to AK than that. I do miss running by Spaceship - a little - but loved starting in that park.


----------



## camaker

Just got my wife situated on DME and have a few minutes to relax and reflect before the inevitable nap takes over. It’s been such a great weekend, I don’t know where to start. The real highlights have been the morning pre-race meet ups and HH get together. It’s so nice to see people again from previous weekends and meet new folks, finally putting faces with names. I’m very much looking forward to one last meet up for DATW tomorrow. 

The races by and large went well, but I’ll focus on the marathon. The humidity was so high that I felt really bad for all of you from cooler climes. I do a lot of training in the heat of the day in NC summers and I was still dripping wet about a mile in.  I liked going through Epcot early, but was disappointed that that meant not seeing the castle in the dark. 

Conditions were bearable with the intermittent breeze until the sun came out. Unfortunately, when the sun made it’s appearance, the promised cloud cover didn’t materialize as quickly or as densely as expected and the exposed sections of roadway started to bake. I was managing my pace pretty closely to protect my hamstring which oddly never acted up after yesterday’s tightening in the half. About 22 miles in the heat started to get to me despite all my attempts to stay cool and electrolyzed (electrolyted(?), Poweraded (?)). My socks (good Balegas) felt like I had run through a stream in them and my feet were squishing and sliding around. I basically blew up and had to start playing with my intervals to keep moving forward. 

Ultimately, I came in around a 5:16:40. I probably lost 7-8 minutes in the “blow up”. Considering the environmental conditions and the fact that my training was seriously curtailed by the hamstring over the last 6 weeks (I only got one double digit run in during that period, a 10 miler), I’m content with my performance. Ultimately this weekend was about Dopey and he’s in the bag now!  I hope everyone else can find happiness, or at least contentment, in their race weekend and performances. On to Star Wars now!


----------



## The Expert

Leia's Mom said:


> Anybody know how they modified the course?



They cut out Blizzard Beach. Instead of turning into the parking lot, we turned left and merged with runners coming out. Rest of the course was as planned.


----------



## MissLiss279

Another thing, there were definitely more areas where there were runners going both directions. I think I usually enjoy that more than I did today. I think the heat affected my encouraging others (although I think I managed my nutrition/water/electrolyte well).


----------



## Gemini1131

I’m another one that got the shortened course(enjoyed more time in magic kingdom than I should have with this heat). Was a little demoralized when I heard the news on the road and wasn’t sure I was going to make it with the heat(was feeling pretty good going into/through animal kingdom but definitely felt it as we exited and there was no shade. Luckily  my family was cheering at Coronado and a sister in a giant hot dog suit put a smile on my face then the 7 hour pacer appeared and reminded us of all the walking before and after so I tucked in with them and made it through and still going to celebrate as if it wasn't shortened.

I also want to thank everyone on this forum. It was great meeting everyone and you really helped calm my nerves from my first marathon/goofy.


----------



## Z-Knight

PaDisneyCouple said:


> PSA
> Front area corral speakers have failed. Can’t hear Carissa.


that's a good thing


----------



## camaker

Z-Knight said:


> that's a good thing



I think RunDisney is going to be getting a call from Powerade about the terms of their sponsorship after Carissa recommended alternating between water and Gatorade during her pre-race announcements.


----------



## garneska

camaker said:


> I think RunDisney is going to be getting a call from Powerade about the terms of their sponsorship after Carissa recommended alternating between water and Gatorade during her pre-race announcements.


I guess bert needs to let the powers that be know


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Just got my wife situated on DME and have a few minutes to relax and reflect before the inevitable nap takes over. It’s been such a great weekend, I don’t know where to start. The real highlights have been the morning pre-race meet ups and HH get together. It’s so nice to see people again from previous weekends and meet new folks, finally putting faces with names. I’m very much looking forward to one last meet up for DATW tomorrow.
> 
> The races by and large went well, but I’ll focus on the marathon. The humidity was so high that I felt really bad for all of you from cooler climes. I do a lot of training in the heat of the day in NC summers and I was still dripping wet about a mile in.  I liked going through Epcot early, but was disappointed that that meant not seeing the castle in the dark.
> 
> Conditions were bearable with the intermittent breeze until the sun came out. Unfortunately, when the sun made it’s appearance, the promised cloud cover didn’t materialize as quickly or as densely as expected and the exposed sections of roadway started to bake. I was managing my pace pretty closely to protect my hamstring which oddly never acted up after yesterday’s tightening in the half. About 22 miles in the heat started to get to me despite all my attempts to stay cool and electrolyzed (electrolyted(?), Poweraded (?)). My socks (good Balegas) felt like I had run through a stream in them and my feet were squishing and sliding around. I basically blew up and had to start playing with my intervals to keep moving forward.
> 
> Ultimately, I came in around a 5:16:40. I probably lost 7-8 minutes in the “blow up”. Considering the environmental conditions and the fact that my training was seriously curtailed by the hamstring over the last 6 weeks (I only got one double digit run in during that period, a 10 miler), I’m content with my performance. Ultimately this weekend was about Dopey and he’s in the bag now!  I hope everyone else can find happiness, or at least contentment, in their race weekend and performances. On to Star Wars now!



Great synopsis. I’m glad your hammy held up. Congrats on another 26.2!


----------



## ANIM8R

camaker said:


> I think RunDisney is going to be getting a call from Powerade about the terms of their sponsorship after Carissa recommended alternating between water and Gatorade during her pre-race announcements.




 Don't anger the folks that write the big checks!!!


----------



## dtrain

Guys, I did it!  2:56:08.  Placed 3rd in my age group (40-44) and 20th overall.  Toughest run of my life.  Thanks @DopeyBadger for the hang and talks pre-race. #clubsub3


----------



## Z-Knight

sorry, i didnt come to the morning meetup. my mom had acid reflux abdominal pain saturday, and we ended up in the ER. while there they did a catscan and found a blockage in her appendix. initially it wasnt painful so we were gonna wait till we returned home to address it, but overnight they changed the plan on us and she ended up having surgery today. i was feeling like crap, and didnt eat Saturday, so today marathon was horrible. i gave up on actually trying to run this race very early on - had no interest. also last couple of hours i was basically dumping 3 cups of water at each stop...i was pleasantly surprised at how many actual stop there were. 

the stretch from mile 11 to 21 is pretty awful to me... even with animal kingdom. i prefer ESPN... they had running water at blizzard beach, i wanted to do a quick dunk in the lazy river - there was actually an opening to do it but i skipped it... next time I'm doing it. i still dislike the boardwalk part too... the crowd is good but maybe I'm tired at that point so i have bad memories of it.


----------



## DerTobi75

Did they really cut the course because of the weather or the 20 Minutes Delay before the Start?!


----------



## SheHulk

Wow that was a hot one for me! Squeaked in under 6 hours at 5:59:13 not that getting under 6 hours was a goal for me but still pretty funny how close I came. while getting under that new hour mark. My goal for my first (and let's face it, only) Goofy was to try to actually have fun in a Disney race and that was accomplished. I stopped for character pics on course for the first time, yesterday and today, and did not stress once about my race time. I bumped into the Goof Troop and flirted with the idea of dropping my run/walk plan to stick with them, but realized it probably wasn't smart to go against my plan given that my training was less-than-perfect, and maybe less-than-adequate. Probably a smart choice because, even with sticking to plan, I got super nauseous right at the 16 mile mark which I think Carissa said was a sign of heat sickness. So I walked a much greater portion of the race from there on out, just to finish. The plan was basically to run where there was shade, and walk where there wasn't. So not much running from then on.

I agree with @MissLiss279 the lack of characters in WS was disappointing because it was the first time I would really have liked to stop! In the past, I always went past Mushu and kind of looked longingly but never stopped, worried about my time. 

The bus trip to the start was made much more pleasant because I ran into @flav on the elevator! I would have been very nervous about the traffic delays but she's cool as a cucumber.

All in all, I had a great weekend. You can't control the weather or injuries but you can control how you react to them, I'm finally learning that after 30 years of running!


----------



## camaker

DerTobi75 said:


> Did they really cut the course because of the weather or the 20 Minutes Delay before the Start?!



It was the weather. They actually red flagged the race conditions. It was still yellow flag conditions when I finished. 

I can’t confirm directly, but I think and have heard that they released the corrals more quickly than planned so that all the runners were on course pretty much on schedule.


----------



## DerTobi75

@camaker Ah, I just was wondering why they let go nearly the whole Corral at once and did not do Miniwaves.

Glad, I could ‚enjoy‘ the complete Blizzard Beach Part. Did not like it though


----------



## The Expert

There were a few mini waves after they got to E. I think E went in two waves and I was in front of F, where they strung a ribbon and separated us into minis. Of course, F was like 2500 people!


----------



## momandmousefan

Congratulations everyone!!
Super nice to meet some of you at HH (remind me who you are again !) I hope everyone feels healthy and accomplished today. 

This was one super tough run for me. First half marathon ever, and I got glutened by Sunshine Terrace on Wednesday so of course it made my Hashimotos flare up.(Which means temp regulation issues and more, ugh) so I came in 15-20 minutes slower than planned, but still under 2:45 so I’ll take it.

Hubby got 20 ish minutes under 2 for the half and just at 4 for the full for his first Goofy so I’m super proud of him.

@DopeyBadger hear someone yell Run Dopey at Boardwalk during the marathon ? Lol That was me. Saw you on course.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

5:12:23
I’ve run my first marathon. 
We enjoyed meeting everyone this weekend and I appreciated the support of the C group both races. 
Someone here recommended holding onto the sponge if they give them out. I did. That made a huge difference for me to the end of the race. Thanks.


----------



## Carol_

PaDisneyCouple said:


> 5:12:23
> I’ve run my first marathon.
> We enjoyed meeting everyone this weekend and I appreciated the support of the C group both races.
> Someone here recommended holding onto the sponge if they give them out. I did. That made a huge difference for me to the end of the race. Thanks.


Ok What is this sponge about which you speak?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Carol_ said:


> Ok What is this sponge about which you speak?


I think around mile 18. They were giving out damp sponges. It was after a water stop I think. I almost missed and ran past. Turned around and went back.


----------



## KevM

Dopey has been completed!  Finished the Marathon in 5:21:43.  This was my third Marathon and the other two were Philly, which is ran in late November.  This was a hot and humid one.  Decided to take it slow and stop for a lot of character pictures.  I stopped for probably 80% or so of the pictures.  I was planning on riding Everest, but when I ran by it was only 8:48 and I didn’t feel like hanging out for 12 minutes.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

PaDisneyCouple said:


> 5:12:23
> I’ve run my first marathon.
> We enjoyed meeting everyone this weekend and I appreciated the support of the C group both races.
> Someone here recommended holding onto the sponge if they give them out. I did. That made a huge difference for me to the end of the race. Thanks.


I recommended it—it was huge for me last year when I was nauseous. I kept it this time until mile 25!


----------



## FFigawi

StarGirl11 said:


> Well I am back at my hotel. I made the decision to pull myself at the med station after mile 5. I was fighting nausea from early on and knew that probably meant I wasn’t going to finish but wasn’t sure where I would pull myself. Frustrated and upset but I also knew that with the forecast there was a high chance this would happen.



You made the right call, tough as it was. It was brutal by the time the last few corrals came in. 



steph0808 said:


> I am never staying anywhere but the Poly again! Goodness that was an easy journey to the start!



Sure was! Easy bag check, no limes, and no logistical debacles. 



camaker said:


> I think RunDisney is going to be getting a call from Powerade about the terms of their sponsorship after Carissa recommended alternating between water and Gatorade during her pre-race announcements.



As we crossed the finish line, Carissa telling everyone not to drink alcohol today, so what does she know?



PaDisneyCouple said:


> 5:12:23
> I’ve run my first marathon.
> We enjoyed meeting everyone this weekend and I appreciated the support of the C group both races.
> Someone here recommended holding onto the sponge if they give them out. I did. That made a huge difference for me to the end of the race. Thanks.



Well done!! And congrats to all the other finishers too!


----------



## Baloo in MI

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I recommended it—it was huge for me last year when I was nauseous. I kept it this time until mile 25!


Then I will second @PaDisneyCouple in thanking you!  I remembered reading on the thread at some point and when I got to b the sponges I kept it.  I put it under my hat so I I could dump water on my head and then sponge would soak up water and then every so often I would squish it on my head.  Life saver!  Thank you!!’


----------



## jmasgat

KevM said:


> Dopey has been completed!  Finished the Marathon in 5:21:43.  This was my third Marathon and the other two were Philly, which is ran in late November.  This was a hot and humid one.  Decided to take it slow and stop for a lot of character pictures.  I stopped for probably 80% or so of the pictures.  I was planning on riding Everest, but when I ran by it was only 8:48 and I didn’t feel like hanging out for 12 minutes.


Everest didn't open at 9, so your wait would have been longer. The Goof Troop arrives shortly after 9 and they were saying 9:30.....so we left and got around the back side of the ride and saw it open !


----------



## afaroffplace

Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.


----------



## Warrior Lori

So excited for you all!   I'll be running Princess Half and would love to get advice on best way for DH to see me along the route.   Preferably at MK and finish line


----------



## Leia's Mom

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.



you finished a marathon.  Very few people do that. The medal is the same no matter your time.


----------



## Carol_

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.


CONGRATULATIONS! You are a marathoner!
Go look up what percentage of the population has run a marathon. Then look up personality traits of marathoners.
It’s all good stuff.
You did a great thing. Be proud.


----------



## MissLiss279

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.


Yes! You can absolutely blame the heat and humidity. And you finished a marathon!!! You never know how the first one will go, and you had not ideal weather to deal with also. Congratulations on finishing!!!


----------



## SarahDisney

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.



You finished a marathon in pretty difficult conditions, so be proud of that. Temperature and humidity were definitely huge factors in your time, so realize that if you can come in only 45 slower than your goal in conditions like this, you'll probably smash your goal in your next marathon!


----------



## MissLiss279

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.


Also, my first marathon the temp got to 90deg F - probably not as much humidity as here, but still sunny and hot!! I ran another marathon a month and a half later with great running weather, and I took 25 minutes off that first marathon’s time even though it was a much hillier course.
I believe your time could change a lot with better weather.


----------



## camaker

Baloo in MI said:


> Then I will second @PaDisneyCouple in thanking you!  I remembered reading on the thread at some point and when I got to b the sponges I kept it.  I put it under my hat so I I could dump water on my head and then sponge would soak up water and then every so often I would squish it on my head.  Life saver!  Thank you!!’



I tried the sponge under the hat trick, but gave up on it pretty quickly. I’m apparently somewhat coordination challenged, as well. At least twice I didn’t get all the water to go down the back of my head when pouring it over. As a result, I ended up washing salt into my eyes, with burning consequences!  Not to mention the crusted salt left on my glasses lenses when it dried. Sometimes I wonder how I manage to function in daily life.


----------



## minniegirl19

Has anyone’s pictures popped up yet?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Anyone boarding the Dream tomorrow for the Castaway Cay Challenge?


----------



## camaker

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.



The marathon is a different beast. Jeff Galloway himself says that your only (or at least primary) goal for a first marathon should be “finish”. 

The conditions today kicked a lot of experienced marathoners butts. They were far from ideal for a time goal. Galloway also talked about that and the need to slow down dramatically due to the heat and humidity. 

Enough about Galloway, though. I am not a fast runner.  More the middle of the pack. But the most important thing I’ve learned in my races is that you have to judge your performance through the lens of reality, not what you had hoped for beforehand. That means if the race conditions are not ideal, you have to understand what is possible under those conditions. That goes for training and personal circumstances, too. Have a bad training cycle or go into a race injured or nursing something?  Take what the race gives and then assess your performance against the conditions. If you did your best under the circumstances, be happy with your accomplishment!

Sorry for the long-winded reply. I hope it has helped a little, at least.


----------



## afaroffplace

@camaker @MissLiss279 @SarahDisney @Carol_ @Leia's Mom Thank you all for the encouraging words.


----------



## garneska

congratulations all you Marathon runners. Those were tough conditions today. I kept saying how happy I was to only be running the half this year.  great to see so many people at the meet ups.  

she does not look super happy but you can see the medal well.





this one because she was happy about to go on a walk


----------



## Harlaxton

Anybody else have their regular pictures pop for the half but still missing character pics?


----------



## KevM

jmasgat said:


> Everest didn't open at 9, so your wait would have been longer. The Goof Troop arrives shortly after 9 and they were saying 9:30.....so we left and got around the back side of the ride and saw it open !



Ah, I did not know that.  Definitely don’t feel as bad about missing it then.


And speaking of Goofy Troop, am I the only one disappointed that their where no Goof Troop characters out (besides Goofy of course).  While out on the course I heard the Goof Troop theme song, On the Open Road, & Stand Out.  My other disappointments were no Robin Hood characters and no Darkwing Duck characters.


----------



## Greg P.

afaroffplace said:


> Today was my first marathon, and I missed my goal by 45 minutes (and what I thought was my “worst case scenario” by 15). Can anyone make me feel better about this? Lol. Can I just blame the humidity? Ha.


I didn’t run the full today, but did the half yesterday. I was over 25 minutes slower than a half I ran just a few months ago up in Vermont on a hilly course due to the heat and humidity. I think the conditions were worse today. Don’t underestimate how much that can absolutely zap all your energy.


----------



## JulieODC

Congratulations to all the runners this weekend!!

I finished my first marathon today and it was amazingly The heat was really making me anxious - but I managed, cut back the pace big-time, and really hydrated, which made all the difference. I chafed horribly - but didn’t feel it until post-race. About to crash after walking around Epcot all afternoon and night!


----------



## dtrain

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Anyone boarding the Dream tomorrow for the Castaway Cay Challenge?



Yes!


----------



## Dopey 2020

such a great weekend! Got to meet some great people on here and absolutely smashed my marathon PR shaving off 53 minutes even in these conditions
stuck to my plan to take it easier in the 10 and half 
5K 24:54
10K 1:04:30
HM 2:15:14
M 4:22:52

Now I can’t wait to do it again


----------



## Sleepy425

Harlaxton said:


> Anybody else have their regular pictures pop for the half but still missing character pics?


Only a few from the course have come up. No character ones, and also not the one from the post-race area. 
My character pic from the 10k (I think I only stopped for one) also hasn’t come up yet.


----------



## 1lilspark

KevM said:


> Ah, I did not know that.  Definitely don’t feel as bad about missing it then.
> 
> 
> And speaking of Goofy Troop, am I the only one disappointed that their where no Goof Troop characters out (besides Goofy of course).  While out on the course I heard the Goof Troop theme song, On the Open Road, & Stand Out.  My other disappointments were no Robin Hood characters and no Darkwing Duck characters.


One of the character instagrams I follow posted max goof out meeting during the full


----------



## MissLiss279

KevM said:


> Ah, I did not know that.  Definitely don’t feel as bad about missing it then.
> 
> 
> And speaking of Goofy Troop, am I the only one disappointed that their where no Goof Troop characters out (besides Goofy of course).  While out on the course I heard the Goof Troop theme song, On the Open Road, & Stand Out.  My other disappointments were no Robin Hood characters and no Darkwing Duck characters.


Max was out, backstage of Epcot, the second time around - Or at least he was when I went by.


----------



## steph0808

I got a photo with Max in the Epcot backstage area as well.

Conditions were tough today, so if you finished, you should be proud! 

Now I'm taking a break! Two marathons in two months is just too much training. 

Also - did anyone think photo lines were super short today? The longest I waited was like 1.5 minutes. And i stopped for about 75% of characters.


----------



## DIS-OH

Congratulations to all the Marathon, 
Goofy and Dopey runners!  

I cheered for a while at Tower of Terror this morning...was wearing a Jedi Mickey t-shirt, clapping and yelling right as you entered Hollywood Studios. Hope I helped encourage some of you!

One lady runner kept asking “Epcot?  Epcot?   Is this Epcot?”    I sure hated to tell her it wasn’t!


----------



## sandam1

Did anyone do the runner's square yesterday and/or today? Looking for reviews...


----------



## Carol_

Sleepy425 said:


> Only a few from the course have come up. No character ones, and also not the one from the post-race area.
> My character pic from the 10k (I think I only stopped for one) also hasn’t come up yet.


I ran the half, stopped for Stitch only... no pic yet, only my finish line pics so far


----------



## The Expert

steph0808 said:


> Also - did anyone think photo lines were super short today? The longest I waited was like 1.5 minutes. And i stopped for about 75% of characters.



Yes! As a slower runner I'm used to long lines and skipping most photo opps, but lines were definitely shorter for later runners today. I think everybody just wanted it over! I was floored to walk right up to the Adventurers Club guys with no wait!


----------



## huskies90

Congrats to everyone who competed this weekend. I completed my first Dopey and had a blast despite the weather. For the marathon, my goal was to break 4 hours. I trained for a 3:40 marathon so I would be able to still stop for pics and to have some cushion just in case I needed to slow down due to tough conditions. Today’s heat was bad but I trusted my training and maintained a consistent 9:00 pace which included many picture stops, lonnnng water stops and a few extra bathroom breaks due to the long water stops. I finished hitting my goal @ 3:56:17 so I am very happy.

A few observations:

Course: I liked the opening thru EPCOT but I am not sure the part from the Animal Kingdom exit to Hollywood Studios was any better than Osceola Parkway/ WWoS. I wasn’t crazy about all the backstage areas. There really is nothing magical backstage and in fact takes away from the beauty that you see in all the guest areas - even busy highways.  There was little to like about the weaving paths and parking lot at Blizzard Beach. And obviously the new course was culprit to the cluster at the start of the race. Disney is very good at things they do in repetition but struggle when anything new is introduced - like new traffic patterns.

Characters: I was pretty disappointed with the lack of and variety of characters for the marathon. The half might have been better. I also saw many character spots today with a photographer and no character but I imagine this may have been due to the heat and they needed more breaks/changeover. I am curious what the actual list of characters was and who I may have missed.

Overall, it was a great 4 days. Nobody can control the weather so we all just had to make the most of it. Safe travels to everyone heading back to reality this week!!


----------



## Barca33Runner

SheHulk said:


> Wow that was a hot one for me! Squeaked in under 6 hours at 5:59:13 not that getting under 6 hours was a goal for me but still pretty funny how close I came. while getting under that new hour mark. My goal for my first (and let's face it, only) Goofy was to try to actually have fun in a Disney race and that was accomplished. I stopped for character pics on course for the first time, yesterday and today, and did not stress once about my race time. I bumped into the Goof Troop and flirted with the idea of dropping my run/walk plan to stick with them, but realized it probably wasn't smart to go against my plan given that my training was less-than-perfect, and maybe less-than-adequate. Probably a smart choice because, even with sticking to plan, I got super nauseous right at the 16 mile mark which I think Carissa said was a sign of heat sickness. So I walked a much greater portion of the race from there on out, just to finish. The plan was basically to run where there was shade, and walk where there wasn't. So not much running from then on.
> 
> I agree with @MissLiss279 the lack of characters in WS was disappointing because it was the first time I would really have liked to stop! In the past, I always went past Mushu and kind of looked longingly but never stopped, worried about my time.
> 
> The bus trip to the start was made much more pleasant because I ran into @flav on the elevator! I would have been very nervous about the traffic delays but she's cool as a cucumber.
> 
> All in all, I had a great weekend. You can't control the weather or injuries but you can control how you react to them, I'm finally learning that after 30 years of running!



It was nice meeting you today. I realized after our conversation was over that I don’t know that I ever congratulated you on your Goofy achievement. I apologize for my social awkwardness; I get so uncomfortable that I often forget my manners and talk in circles.

Sounds like it was a great weekend. Congrats on your Goofy!


----------



## DerTobi75

Does anyone knows the name of the guy who did the WarmUp on Stage before the 5K?


----------



## jeremy1002

First and last Dopey.  I hit my goal of running the first three days easy & then beating my only other marathon time, which I did with a finishing time of 4:54:ish today.  Thank you for all the advice from this group, especially @DopeyBadger, but also everyone.


----------



## JulieODC

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone’s pictures popped up yet?



I still don’t have a single picture. I’m worried my bib was wrinkled - I tried smoothing it before photos, but not sure it was enough. I was really hoping for a finish line pic.


----------



## MissLiss279

JulieODC said:


> I still don’t have a single picture. I’m worried my bib was wrinkled - I tried smoothing it before photos, but not sure it was enough. I was really hoping for a finish line pic.


I still don’t have all my half pictures, and no full pictures yet either.


----------



## momandmousefan

huskies90 said:


> Congrats to everyone who competed this weekend. I completed my first Dopey and had a blast despite the weather. For the marathon, my goal was to break 4 hours. I trained for a 3:40 marathon so I would be able to still stop for pics and to have some cushion just in case I needed to slow down due to tough conditions. Today’s heat was bad but I trusted my training and maintained a consistent 9:00 pace which included many picture stops, lonnnng water stops and a few extra bathroom breaks due to the long water stops. I finished hitting my goal @ 3:56:17 so I am very happy.
> .



congratulations on making your goal! We probably got to cheer for you based on your time since we were on the path between HS & Boardwalk just after the water stop for about the 3:40-4:15 runners


----------



## momandmousefan

MissLiss279 said:


> I still don’t have all my half pictures, and no full pictures yet either.


I only have a few. I’m jealous of hubby who has a cool overhead finish line photo from the half. I only have one from below which is quite hideous. (Like it made me cry hideous) He has zero full (and now that I read there was Adventurer club people I’ve totally got to call him out for not stopping for them. Though he actually stopped for the graveyard diggers, so that’s saying something!!) we have none from the kids mile yet for my daughter either. Hope you get some great ones today!!


----------



## dtrain

Stiff and sore this morning, but reflecting on the marathon and feeling grateful for my health, love and support from friends & family and being able to accomplish a huge goal for 2020.

I wish everyone a speedy recovery and want to say congratulations for your achievements.  What we do to prepare for theses events is draining, it’s easy to give up and doubt ourselves.  But we push through, and help one another, becoming better people because of it.

Thanks for all the positivity I find here when things are tough, thanks for keeping things light and fun, thanks for the encouragement, thanks for the information, thanks for the enthusiasm and camaraderie, thanks for being here.  Stay well friends!


----------



## DopeyBadger

Reminder for DATW!


----------



## Neon Cactus

Z-Knight said:


> sorry, i didnt come to the morning meetup. my mom had acid reflux abdominal pain saturday, and we ended up in the ER. while there they did a catscan and found a blockage in her appendix. initially it wasnt painful so we were gonna wait till we returned home to address it, but overnight they changed the plan on us and she ended up having surgery today. i was feeling like crap, and didnt eat Saturday, so today marathon was horrible. i gave up on actually trying to run this race very early on - had no interest. also last couple of hours i was basically dumping 3 cups of water at each stop...i was pleasantly surprised at how many actual stop there were.
> 
> the stretch from mile 11 to 21 is pretty awful to me... even with animal kingdom. i prefer ESPN... they had running water at blizzard beach, i wanted to do a quick dunk in the lazy river - there was actually an opening to do it but i skipped it... next time I'm doing it. i still dislike the boardwalk part too... the crowd is good but maybe I'm tired at that point so i have bad memories of it.



I hope your mom is doing ok.  Sorry to hear that.  I was talking with another runner about how good that lazy river looked.  They had just started to cut the course when I got there and the staff said we could skip Blizzard Beach.  I asked if we had to and she said no, so I wanted to complete the whole 48.6 and went into BB.  When we came out, they weren’t letting anyone else in.


----------



## SheHulk

Barca33Runner said:


> It was nice meeting you today. I realized after our conversation was over that I don’t know that I ever congratulated you on your Goofy achievement. I apologize for my social awkwardness; I get so uncomfortable that I often forget my manners and talk in circles.
> 
> Sounds like it was a great weekend. Congrats on your Goofy!


Haha no awkwardness, you're an absolute pleasure! I kind of knew from your posts that you're shy but I engaged you anyway  Hope you had a good dinner. And thanks.


----------



## CanadianPaco

The Expert said:


> There were a few mini waves after they got to E. I think E went in two waves and I was in front of F, where they strung a ribbon and separated us into minis. Of course, F was like 2500 people!


There were at least 2 waves in D - we were at the ribbon for that!


----------



## SheHulk

1lilspark said:


> One of the character instagrams I follow posted max goof out meeting during the full


Yeah he was just as you were entering Epcot maybe? Somewhere toward the end.


----------



## Baloo in MI

DopeyBadger said:


> Reminder for DATW!
> 
> View attachment 464731


Hope all have fun!  Sorry to miss it.


----------



## KevM

Thanks all for the Max info.  Guessing he was on break when I when by.


----------



## princessbride6205

minniegirl19 said:


> Has anyone’s pictures popped up yet?


Not a single picture from my sister’s half or my full yet. 



steph0808 said:


> I got a photo with Max in the Epcot backstage area as well.
> 
> Conditions were tough today, so if you finished, you should be proud!
> 
> Now I'm taking a break! Two marathons in two months is just too much training.
> 
> Also - did anyone think photo lines were super short today? The longest I waited was like 1.5 minutes. And i stopped for about 75% of characters.


I was in E and found the photo lines okay but not super short in the first half. I skipped the early ones that weren’t “must do’s” for me. I waited 3-4 min each for Stitch and Sebastian. I was surprised to see Jessie with a line of only a handful of people, and certainly later photo stops had short lines. Olaf looked like another 4 minute line when I passed so I just wanted to keep going. 

I do wish there had been a few more characters and/or rare characters.


----------



## FawnJD

Congrats to everyone out there working like champs in those conditions yesterday—it was brutal!

As others have mentioned, they are going to have to have some serious meetings about the logistical failure that was yesterday morning. We were in traffic well before 3 and didn’t end up arriving until nearly 4. And we were luckier than many!

Not that I don’t like DJs, but I was disappointed about the lack of characters on the course. It may be nostalgia taking over, but I feel like the last RunDisney race I did in 2014 had WAY more.

I actually didn’t mind the roadway portions too much, but the amount of time backstage, especially at AK, seemed endless. I get that it’s kind of “neat” to be able to see “behind the scenes” a bit, but...loading docks look the same at Disney as they do in the rest of the world!

I’m extremely pleased with my personal race, given several individual set-backs and self-imposed constraints. The stomach flu ripped through my house Friday and Saturday. Thankfully, I was spared, but I was the opposite of well-rested after being up two nights in a row with sick kids.

Because I’m running another marathon in a month, I’d already planned not to give a full-out effort yesterday. Although I kept my pace more conservative, I must say it FELT like a full-out effort! I started in Corral D, and by Mile 2, I was absolutely drenched with sweat. I live here, and I STILL feel as though this humidity was intense.

Then, around Mile 4, I realized that my Nike Run Club App has somehow paused after half a mile?! I tried to do the math as I passed the mile markers, but the delay and rushed start times threw me off. I decided to run without it and go by feel.
I ended up missing a PR by 10 lousy seconds. Lol. It doesn’t bother me—I know what that run took yesterday, and it feels like a win—but if I’d known my splits better, I would have easily made up that time. Ah, well.
What I’m most pleased with was my mental state during the race. I managed to run the entire thing feeling positive, excited, and grateful. I’ve always hit a mental wall before, so this is a MAJOR accomplishment, and one I’ve really worked on this training session.
The volunteers were really great out there yesterday.

AND my rapunzel hair stayed in the entire race!


Congrats everyone—amazing effort out there this weekend. You earned every step.


----------



## JulieODC

So sad I missed Olaf!! Where was he?

And the BB wave pool was SO tempting when I ran by!

sorry to miss DATW and the meet up yesterday - today is AK for us. Cheers!!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

@Bree, sorry our exchange didn’t work yesterday. Can we still make it work?  We are checking out of Coronado this morning and moving to Pop. Most of today, we’ll be at Disney Springs. Tomorrow will probably be a park, but I’m not sure which one.


----------



## gtitan21

For everyone who doesn’t have any photos yet from the half, i didn’t have any either after linking my bib through the mobile app. Then yesterday i decided to try and link again through the website and that worked. The finish photos popped instantly with a couple from MK. Missing about 2-3 types from MK and all from Epcot still.


----------



## MissLiss279

JulieODC said:


> So sad I missed Olaf!! Where was he?
> 
> And the BB wave pool was SO tempting when I ran by!
> 
> sorry to miss DATW and the meet up yesterday - today is AK for us. Cheers!!


BB, right before the lodge. There was ‘snow’.


----------



## FFigawi

KevM said:


> And speaking of Goofy Troop, am I the only one disappointed that their where no Goof Troop characters out (besides Goofy of course).  While out on the course I heard the Goof Troop theme song, On the Open Road, & Stand Out.  My other disappointments were no Robin Hood characters and no Darkwing Duck characters.



Believe me, the Goof Troop had plenty of characters in it yesterday 



JulieODC said:


> So sad I missed Olaf!! Where was he?



Olaf was just past the wave pool on the right


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Another congratulations  to everyone that took part in any of the events this weekend. I was able to make my “reimagined” goal of completing Dopey with a PW in every event. I think I may have set a record, “The most passed person on the course over the 4 days”. I started from Corral A for all 4 events, as that was what I finally had earned through my Rival Run HM 2019 POT. Plans got “reimagined” after a grade 2 calf strain on 12/21/19 during an easy run in my taper. From there crutches for 7 days, then a boot until 1/5/20, and finally graduated to only a compression sleeve just in time for Dopey. Dr said I may be able to start running again in another week. So it was a walking adventure for me, I officially finished the Marathon 6 minutes ahead of the balloon ladies. Also thank you if you were one of the thousands that passed that guy hobbling on the side of the course yesterday(or anytime during Dopey) and gave me some words of encouragement Enjoyed the lack of alarm this AM, body is feeling good, looking forward to stopping in for the DATW meet up today


----------



## Jason Bryer

Congratulations to all the finishers! I'm back to reality. Had to fly back last night so I'm sadly going to miss DATW. Was great to meet some of you at HH though. I missed the morning meetups mostly because I'm not very social before a race. This was my third MW but first Dopey. I have to thank everyone on this board who help make the entire weekend(s) so enjoyable. 

Some quick random thoughts about the weekend:

* Getting up stupid early four mornings in a row wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The excitement when you get to the Epcot parking lot makes me quickly forget that.
* So happy my wife ran the 10k and half with me. On the way home she said she should get the "I support my husband's runDisney obsession" shirt and made mention of doing just the marathon next year so to keep the streak going.
* I liked the new course. The stretch between AK and BB reminded me of Osceola, especially I was running that stretch just as the sun was rising and it was directly in my eyes. From the maps, that stretch looks to be about half the distance you spend on Osceola which is an improvement.
* I like the addition of BB, but would have liked more time in the park than in the parking lot! I have never been to either water park, but I think we may go to BB next time.
* What was up with the traffic Sunday morning?!
* I wish people were honest about their pacing estimates for the 5k and 10k. So many people walking from the begging in coral A.
* I loved that I saw @DopeyBadger leaving AK as I was entering.
* I managed to PR the marathon given the rough conditions. Took about 2 minutes off last year's time getting my second sub-four hour marathon. I did not expect that given it was part of Dopey and the heat. Though, as predicted, the humidity wasn't a huge issue for me until the sun came out. Wish there were more clouds. I assume it only a matter of time before Disney figures out how to control the weather there, or build a dome ;-)
* The gondolas are such a great addition. We didn't do any park time and being able to get to Boardwalk from Pop was great since one of my favorite two places to drink/eat is Big River (the other Polite Pig). We may have also pool hopped in order to use a hot tub 
* I just pinned another tab for the 2021 thread!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

JulieODC said:


> So sad I missed Olaf!! Where was he?
> 
> And the BB wave pool was SO tempting when I ran by!
> 
> sorry to miss DATW and the meet up yesterday - today is AK for us. Cheers!!


We stopped for Olaf, and while we were in line, about half of his trees fell down. He walked down the line, greeting runners while his helpers righted the trees and put them back together.


----------



## PrincessV

Ill have plenty more to say when I have more time, but right now I just wanted to check in and make sure all of our DIS marathoners are okay. It was really scary out there.

I ran the first 13 really well, but slowed down a bit when I saw friends and the sun came out - and that was enough to land just behind where/when they changed the course. So I finished the remaining distance in the parking lot lol! Thought my goal of an overall avg pace under 16:00 for Dopey was shot, but I inexplicably came in just under at 15:40! Very happy with that, given the circumstances.

Congrats to all who finished, attempted, and made a smart call to skip it entirely. Where do I signup for a do-over in 2021???


----------



## princessbride6205

gtitan21 said:


> For everyone who doesn’t have any photos yet from the half, i didn’t have any either after linking my bib through the mobile app. Then yesterday i decided to try and link again through the website and that worked. The finish photos popped instantly with a couple from MK. Missing about 2-3 types from MK and all from Epcot still.


Did you have to unlink that photo ID from the app? I “successfully” added our bibs to the app, but no pics. I just tried on the website but it says that number is already linked.


----------



## DerTobi75

Has there been a Heat Advisory for DATW yet?! Hope you guys don‘t have to shorten your Course 

Have fun, sorry to not join you, but we are heading to the Beaches. Vacations slowly comes to an end and before we head to Cold Germany, we like to enjoy the current heat at the water somewhere


----------



## Jason Bryer

The shopDisney website has finisher jackets: https://www.shopdisney.com/search?q=rundisney&lang=default

And why isn't Minnie on the marathon jacket?


----------



## DopeyBadger

Still at AK but making our way towards Epcot.  We’ll catch up with the group when we get there.


----------



## PointerPower

I linked my marathon pictures via the app yesterday, and they just showed up a couple minutes ago. I looked as bad as I felt in that heat

Heading to Mexico now!


----------



## disneygpa

PointerPower said:


> I linked my marathon pictures via the app yesterday, and they just showed up a couple minutes ago. I looked as bad as I felt in that heat
> 
> Heading to Mexico now!


Where are we meeting again?


----------



## gtitan21

princessbride6205 said:


> Did you have to unlink that photo ID from the app? I “successfully” added our bibs to the app, but no pics. I just tried on the website but it says that number is already linked.



I didn’t have to unlink. So i think that due to linking after the race, it just didn’t go through. My end of race picture with my medal in front of the run Disney backdrop just popped 30 minutes ago. If nothing is still showing, i might reach out to run Disney and see if there’s an issue with the bib link


----------



## The Expert

I noticed yesterday she's not on the women's "I did it" tee either. 



Jason Bryer said:


> The shopDisney website has finisher jackets: https://www.shopdisney.com/search?q=rundisney&lang=default
> 
> And why isn't Minnie on the marathon jacket?


----------



## Jason Bryer

gtitan21 said:


> I didn’t have to unlink. So i think that due to linking after the race, it just didn’t go through. My end of race picture with my medal in front of the run Disney backdrop just popped 30 minutes ago. If nothing is still showing, i might reach out to run Disney and see if there’s an issue with the bib link



I have two from yesterday showing up. The second just a few minutes ago. I imagine they will start showing during the day.


----------



## The Expert

Finally got two pics from the full! I think they're trickling in now.


----------



## DopeyBadger

Can someone tell me where the DATW group is now?  Thanks!


----------



## jmasgat

DopeyBadger said:


> Can someone tell me where the DATW group is now?  Thanks!



I can't find them either.


----------



## AJruns

Also looking for the group! Just walked in by UK.


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

Refreshment Outpost currently


----------



## Oswald0827

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> Refreshment Outpost currently


Late to arrive at Epcot - current location ?


----------



## Oswald0827

O

Found you !!!!


----------



## Carol_

Jason Bryer said:


> The shopDisney website has finisher jackets: https://www.shopdisney.com/search?q=rundisney&lang=default
> 
> And why isn't Minnie on the marathon jacket?



Really glad I got last year’s design.


----------



## princessbride6205

Thanks for the updates about photos. My sister’s bib number must not have worked yesterday because I linked on the website and they popped up. I’ve got a few Epcot and MK action shots and the finish line. Still waiting for all poses and character photos.
Hope everyone had a great time DATW. We did the family thing at AK today.


----------



## DIS-OH

DH and I made it back to Ohio...wish we could have spent more time at DATW...there’s always next year!


----------



## BigEeyore

It was so great to meet you guys! Such an awesome group!


----------



## Melissa Perez

sandam1 said:


> Did anyone do the runner's square yesterday and/or today? Looking for reviews...



i did for both days -

pre-race:
Food - bagels (already toasted which I thought was a nice touch) with PB, butter and cream cheese available, apples, bananas, coffee and water
Photo-op with photo pass photographer
Walk out took you to Corrals from the left rather than the right - honestly if you were in the late corrals this might be a longer Walk
Med tent available 
Note: I only made it before the marathon due to the traffic but I found it not crowded at all, lots of bathrooms available and I really could have sat at a table if I wanted to share with other solo runners but I sat on the green

post-race:
Food: chocolate milk (!!!!) and Odwalla smoothies (a green and a strawberry one)
Photo-op but when I was there only volunteers there no photopass photographer 
The commemorative gift was a towel and a Rice Krispie treat
Med tent available

I don’t feel like it was worth the $$ but honestly I’ve wasted money on worse things (lol). I did it more as peace of mind in case it rained but it was nice to have a not crowded space to just sit down. Hope this helps but let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

Congratulations to everyone! 

A huge thank you to everyone on this thread all your advice and information helped my daughter complete the Dopey challenge.

Yesterday was by far her her least favorite and most difficult marathon to date. The accumulated mileage plus the weather slowed her down to a walk by the end.

When I saw her at mile  9 she already knew the humidity was going to knock her down. By mile 13 she knew she couldn’t keep pace with her previous marathon times and slowed her self down. 

I was able to catch her again at Expedition Everest- which she got to ride thanks to the Fastlass CM that let her in line. I got there in time to see her get off and grab a quick photo. 

She got a bit nervous she was going too slow when she saw the balloon lady’s in the distance heading into the AK as she headed out but she knew she could stay in front of them even at her much slower then normal pace ....until the course cut off situation. 

She was literally one of the last people to run Blizard Beach. She was running along and then looked behind her to see only the bikes and no runners. This freaked her out. The staff on bikes just told her to keep running. 
 When she met up with the runners who had been diverted all of a sudden people that had been behind her were now in front of her - this unsettled her. 

Luckily thanks technology we could stay in touch and I could help keep her calm as she thought her pace was safe but became terrified it wasn’t by that point. 

It all ended well as she finished but she admits that was way to stressful.


----------



## ANIM8R

BigEeyore said:


> It was so great to meet you guys! Such an awesome group!View attachment 464891


@rteetz rockin' the Donald Duck shoes!!! Nice!

Great photo, everybody! Congrats to all!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

She did amazing!!!! And great job mom spectating and being able to see her I. So many places. Spectating is stressful. I was not there this year but followed along from home. What a huge accomplishment for her. I would encourage her to keep at it and do it again another year, this was a tough year.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Happy MedalMonday!


----------



## Warrior Lori

Melissa Perez said:


> i did for both days -
> 
> pre-race:
> Food - bagels (already toasted which I thought was a nice touch) with PB, butter and cream cheese available, apples, bananas, coffee and water
> Photo-op with photo pass photographer
> Walk out took you to Corrals from the left rather than the right - honestly if you were in the late corrals this might be a longer Walk
> Med tent available
> Note: I only made it before the marathon due to the traffic but I found it not crowded at all, lots of bathrooms available and I really could have sat at a table if I wanted to share with other solo runners but I sat on the green
> 
> post-race:
> Food: chocolate milk (!!!!) and Odwalla smoothies (a green and a strawberry one)
> Photo-op but when I was there only volunteers there no photopass photographer
> The commemorative gift was a towel and a Rice Krispie treat
> Med tent available
> 
> I don’t feel like it was worth the $$ but honestly I’ve wasted money on worse things (lol). I did it more as peace of mind in case it rained but it was nice to have a not crowded space to just sit down. Hope this helps but let me know if you have any other questions


Thanks!  Was it covered?


----------



## Nightriders19

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement and answers to my first-timer questions!

I loved the race, and am outrageously excited about finishing my first full!  I had a great race despite the heat, and smashed my A goal of coming in sub-3:30.  Finish time 3:24:43, which is >10 minutes below my BQ cutoff, so I should be heading to Boston in April 2021!  I placed 3rd in my age group!

DH struggled with the heat and came in at 6:36.  He did get to run Blizzard Beach.  He's already planning a return trip to do Dopey.


----------



## disneygpa

Congrats everyone!! 
Thanks to everyone that answered my newbie questions, you guys rock!! 
It was absolutely the best meeting you guys and DATW with you! My face still hurts from all the laughing and smiling!! 

Question: I'm not seeing any of my character pics from the half or full. Totally bumming about that... Any advice?


----------



## MissLiss279

disneygpa said:


> Congrats everyone!!
> Thanks to everyone that answered my newbie questions, you guys rock!!
> It was absolutely the best meeting you guys and DATW with you! My face still hurts from all the laughing and smiling!!
> 
> Question: I'm not seeing any of my character pics from the half or full. Totally bumming about that... Any advice?


My character pictures from the half did finally show up yesterday, but I’m still missing the ones from the full. I would give them another day to load.


----------



## Melissa Perez

Warrior Lori said:


> Thanks!  Was it covered?


Less than 1/3 of the sitting space was covered. I don’t know if that would have changed if the weather had been different!


----------



## huskies90

MissLiss279 said:


> My character pictures from the half did finally show up yesterday, but I’m still missing the ones from the full. I would give them another day to load.


Does anyone have a list of which characters were out for the half and full? I cannot remember them all. Also, there were many spots with nobody out (presumably on a break) and I am curious who I may have missed.


----------



## MissLiss279

huskies90 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which characters were out for the half and full? I cannot remember them all. Also, there were many spots with nobody out (presumably on a break) and I am curious who I may have missed.


I don’t have a list, but there were several characters that were walking back out as I was running by. So I could see it working out to where you could run by several in a row that were on break.


----------



## Baloo in MI

As I suspected, the days at Marathon Weekend blasted by and now I am home again.  I look out the window to snow and ice missing that Florida heat already!  Just wanted to share that I really appreciate these threads and all of you! 

I went into this weekend with the goal to simply finish, no time goal, just finish and be present.  Well I did!  I am excited to have met my goal, I was very anxious about the full, but I pulled it off.  The funny part, although my times were incredibly slower than the last time I did MW in 2018, these races are the first after restarting my PR’s post surgery and rehab (also turned 50).  This seemed a good time to start over.  So that means I walk out of MW 2020 with three new PR’s.  I ran a faster 5K in October.  Looking forward to next year and doing this all again!


----------



## Wes Binder

Contgrats, everyone on this past weekend!

Looking for pics of official runDisney participants shirts for each event & challenge.  Any out there??  Are they posted on Disney Blogs?
TIA


----------



## baxter24

Congrats to everyone from this weekend! Man that was a tough one on Sunday. As I was coming into HS that morning, a cast member was saying good morning to all the runners and someone just shouted back "Welcome to hell!" Mile 6 was where I new I was going to have to change my pace up if I wanted to to get across the finish line in decent shape. Still managed to stop for a lot of characters and ride Everest. It was such a great time this weekend. I'm sorry that I was only able to make it to the meet up the morning of just the 10k. I was with a good friend from college for the weekend and we got in line for photos with characters before both races and she wanted to be as close to the front of the corrals as we could.

She had two major accomplishments this weekend. She ran the 5k without doing intervals and completed her first half marathon. She tripped and fell on one of the guard rails at the TTC just past the Duffy photo stop but she got back up and kept moving. Was so pleased to see at least three people get to her before I could because she was behind me. It was a great example of how awesome the running community can be. At least three people ran up and made sure she was okay after she got up too. 

Like the pain of childbirth, I will most likely forget how miserable Sunday was and find a way to make sure I'm back again next year. My neighbor did the 10k and we are already talking about an adults only trip to Wine and Dine. Hoping the issues with transportation on Sunday can get fixed before next year. My bus driver decided to head to Hollywood Studios first then quickly made his way back to Epcot but I heard some real horror stories from people that day. I think I enjoyed the new marathon course but it looks like they've got to figure something out if your course is going to run right through where the buses drop off the runners.


----------



## Jason Bryer

Carol_ said:


> Really glad I got last year’s design.



Ok, I have to ask, were there finisher jackets last year? I don't remember. I am thinking this is a joke.


----------



## KevM

huskies90 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which characters were out for the half and full? I cannot remember them all. Also, there were many spots with nobody out (presumably on a break) and I am curious who I may have missed.



No clue about every character out there, but I’m sure we could put together a pretty thorough list.  Here are the character I got pictures with:

Half:
- Reindeer (not Sven). Anyone have any idea if this was a specific character?  I stopped just to slow myself down becomes I was going out to fast.
- Queen of Hearts
- Dopey
- Pinocchio 
- Pluto
- Yellow Dress Daisy
- Speedboat Goofy
- Lilo
- Horace 

Full:
- Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
- Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
- Stitch
- Vanellope
- White Rabbit
- Jessie
- Jafar 
- Gravediggers  
- Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
- 2 Country Bears (I’m not well versed enough to say for sure which two they were.
- Football Goofy
- Timon
- Kevin
- Hyacinth
- Snow White


----------



## Oswald0827

KevM said:


> No clue about every character out there, but I’m sure we could put together a pretty thorough list.  Here are the character I got pictures with:
> 
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven). Anyone have any idea if this was a specific character?  I stopped just to slow myself down becomes I was going out to fast.
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (I’m not well versed enough to say for sure which two they were.
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth
> - Snow White


Additional Marathon:
Max
Aurora and Belle
Pluto
Fantasia Hippo
Olaf
Bugs Life 
Hawaii Stitch


----------



## steph0808

KevM said:


> No clue about every character out there, but I’m sure we could put together a pretty thorough list.
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (I’m not well versed enough to say for sure which two they were.
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth
> - Snow White



Max Goof
Speedboat Goofy
Safari Mickey
Minnie - Spanish dress?
Pluto
Buzz Lightyear
Olaf
Flick? - the Ant from Bug's Life


I didn't see Timon. Darn!


----------



## camaker

steph0808 said:


> Max Goof
> Speedboat Goofy
> Safari Mickey
> Minnie - Spanish dress?
> Pluto
> Buzz Lightyear
> Olaf
> Flick? - the Ant from Bug's Life
> 
> 
> I didn't see Timon. Darn!



Pretty sure I saw Atta out with Flick as I ran by.


----------



## MissLiss279

KevM said:


> No clue about every character out there, but I’m sure we could put together a pretty thorough list.  Here are the character I got pictures with:
> 
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven). Anyone have any idea if this was a specific character?  I stopped just to slow myself down becomes I was going out to fast.
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (I’m not well versed enough to say for sure which two they were.
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth
> - Snow White


Someone on the return bus said the reindeer was from Babes in Toyland.


----------



## KevM

Oswald0827 said:


> Fantasia Hippo



That’s Hyacinth.  I meant to put Fantasia Hippo in parentheses.  I thought people may not know her name.


----------



## KevM

steph0808 said:


> Max Goof
> 
> I didn't see Timon. Darn!



I missed Max, he must of been on break when I ran by.   

Timon was in AK shortly before Kevin.  I almost ran by him but saw another runner going in that direction and decided whoever was there I’d get a picture with.


----------



## MissLiss279

@KevM - Putting lists together with some additions.
Half:
- Reindeer (not Sven).
- *Duffy*
- Queen of Hearts
- Dopey
- Pinocchio
- Pluto
- Yellow Dress Daisy
- Speedboat Goofy
- Lilo
- Horace
- *Panchito*

Full:
- Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
- Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
- Hawaiian Stitch
- Vanellope
- White Rabbit
- Jessie
- Jafar
- Gravediggers
- Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
- 2 Country Bears
- Football Goofy
- Timon
- Kevin
- Hyacinth (pink hippo)
- Aurora
- Belle
- Snow White
- Max Goof
- Speedboat Goofy
- Safari Mickey
- Minnie - Fiesta?
- Pluto (was he out twice??)
- Buzz Lightyear
- Olaf
- Flick & Atta


----------



## MissLiss279

KevM said:


> I missed Max, he must of been on break when I ran by.
> 
> Timon was in AK shortly before Kevin.  I almost ran by him but saw another runner going in that direction and decided whoever was there I’d get a picture with.


Yeah, I didn’t see Timon either. Also didn’t see Belle. 
For the full was Goofy out twice - speedboat and football? That might be right - by the speedboat and by ESPN???
Was Pluto out twice? I remember him near the end, and thinking I had already seen him...


----------



## steph0808

MissLiss279 said:


> Yeah, I didn’t see Timon either. Also didn’t see Belle.
> For the full was Goofy out twice - speedboat and football? That might be right - by the speedboat and by ESPN???
> Was Pluto out twice? I remember him near the end, and thinking I had already seen him...



Yes, Goofy was definitely out twice - speedboat and football. 

Pluto - My picture was by the Grand Floridian (I think). I'm not sure if he was out again or not. He might have been. 

Oh, Lightning McQueen and Tow Mater were also out before MK.


----------



## The Expert

MissLiss279 said:


> @KevM - Putting lists together with some additions.
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - *Duffy*
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - *Panchito*
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth (pink hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta?
> - Pluto (was he out twice??)
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta



On the full: 
Orange Bird statue and a speaker playing the theme song (out-and-back just before AK)
Adventurer's Club (just past AK)


----------



## KevM

steph0808 said:


> Oh, Lightning McQueen and Tow Mater were also out before MK.



I’m pretty sure they were out both days.


----------



## The Expert

Well, I did it! I ran my first full Marathon-ish! The conditions were my absolute worst nightmare. Honestly, it was BRUTAL for me. Heat is my kryptonite. My marathon pace in training was 12:00/mile so I knew to slow way down and did the first half at about 13:30/mile plus photo and character stops. Once the sun came up, it was impossible to run without spiking my heart rate, so I basically walked the back 13.1. I got to ride Everest(!) and grabbed a frothy drink in Epcot to cross the finish line with, though. 

I thought Disney did a great job with course support with the extra water stations and medical tents. Can't speak to transportation as I was on the first bus from Boardwalk at 2:25am and we were the second bus to arrive at the start area. Delay was annoying but they got the corrals off quick! I started in the front of F and saw LOTS of folks overdo it and go down along the way after MK (about the time the sun came up). I was grateful for the bagged ice and wet sponge! 

I was just about mile 22 when they cut BB so I do feel like there's a bit of an asterisk on this one, even though the corral walk-out and weaving put me over 26.2 that morning. It definitely wasn't the experience I expected, with a time of 6:30:44, but I feel proud for sticking it out. I'd love to know what I could've done without that hurdle, though. I am definitely coming back next year for a do-over!  I did like the schedule of doing the 10K, then having the break between that and the full, so probably will do that again.

Thanks to everyone for the help and advice along the way! It was great meeting some of you before the full. Next year, I'll pick a later flight so I can join in DATW!


----------



## KevM

MissLiss279 said:


> For the full was Goofy out twice - speedboat and football? That might be right - by the speedboat and by ESPN???



Football Goofy was out around the Waste Treatment Plant.


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Congratulations to all that were out there this weekend!  Happy to say that I have finally completed my first Dopey!  Set personal worsts in every single race and I am more than ok with that!  My goal was to have fun and finish with a smile on my face and I accomplished that despite challenging conditions.  After getting injured in early December, I wasn't feeling at all confident going into the weekend, but the advice from this group was spot on as usual.  Keeping a positive attitude was tough, but got me through the weekend.  Couple quick thoughts:

-  Running 5-K and 10-K with oldest two DDs was priceless, especially since it was my oldest's first 10-K.  So proud of her.
-  I thought RD did a good job of handling the heat with extra aid stations.  They also seemed to learn their lesson from the 10-K (where they ran out of water bottles at the finish) and made sure they were better prepared for the half and full.
-  RD definitely has some thinking to do though about the logistics marathon morning.  Course change didn't help them, but the fact that Disney was doing road work that reduced Epcot entrance to a single lane was just stupid.  No communication between teams obviously.  I was on an early bus so had no issues, but could see it coming.
-  Still processing the new course.  Highway miles suck no matter where they occur and I was underwhelmed by BB.  Mostly just a hot parking lot loop, with a few tight, sandy turns thrown in for fun.  At that point I was pretty cooked, so maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I was feeling better?  At least scenery was a bit better than WWoS and knowing there weren't a lot of highway miles to go after really helped. 
- Finally got to ride Everest!  Awesome although getting my legs going again was a bit tough.
- I really missed the gospel choir.
- Not ashamed to admit I cried like a baby after crossing the finish.  Accomplishing hard goals is awesome.
- Strange, but my most vivid memory is actually after crossing the line, heading into the Challenge Tent and having the volunteer checking finishes on the computer say - "Congratulations Patrick.  You're Dopey!"  Awesome feeling.
- Sorry to have missed the pre-race meet ups.  DDs wanted to get character pictures pre-race and after waiting there we had to head to the corrals.  Then social anxiety and nerves about the races got the best of me the next two mornings.  Will try to make it happen for Star Wars weekend.

Thanks to everyone for helping along the way.  This is a wonderful group and I am glad to have found it.


----------



## ashejen

First, congrats to all the runners this weekend.
Well that was an interesting Goofy challenge.  First - thanks to everyone for the tracking, meetups, etc. I didn’t make it to DATW due to a last minute decision from my friends to do the boarding group thing Monday for ROTR. Finally made it to Epcot at 3pm and saw the group near France, I think! Thanks also to @DopeyBadger for all the coaching to everyone who posted In here. I’m definitely appreciative.

After my injury in late November and minimal running due to recover between that and the race, I already had low expectations. I did a half at home in the Pac NW two weeks before the race and felt pretty good. Mind you, it was something like 45 degrees out.
My last goofy was in 2018 - the cold one! This was a drastic change from that.

I took it easy in the half, especially towards the end. I was hot but not unbearably so. Stopped for a photo or two at the short lines. Good run, but a bit slow.  I’m regretting not stopping for Christmas Duffy.

Sunday. Wow. On the bus from Shades at 3am and made it in plenty of time. My strategy going in was to run the first half and run / walk the second half. I figured this would get me in under 6, which is an all time PW (only other close one was when I almost got sick during Victoria and couldn’t eat for the last half).  I managed to hold true to that, starting in D.  Stopped for probably 5-7 photos but came in just under 6.

thoughts:  there seemed to be more long stretches with nothing on the course than I remember from 3 prior fulls. Maybe it’s just me...
Blizzard beach was terrible. The parking lot felt long and then to have to look at the amazing water in the park? Torture.
post race bus annoyance - it was past when the road in front of SOG reopened, but the bus driver refused to go there. So we all had to walk from the bus stop in poly the longest half mile shuffle ever. Super frustrating.

Another fun and exhausting weekend! I’m really wishing RD would come back to Disneyland. The logistics behind the east coast races are tough.


----------



## 1lilspark

Reindeer aren't from any IP just the generic ones from Christmas Parade/Party... Toy Soldier with him originated from Babes In Toyland and now is a Christmas Party mainstay

The Bears that were out were Shaker and Liverlips (for those that ran the Wine and Dine 5K this past year that race had the other two Bears Big Al and Wendell)


----------



## JeffW

Congratulations to all the runners this weekend!  This was marathon weekend #9 for me, but we had lots of family and friends in town during the races so I couldn't attend any meetups.  Here are my thoughts (running 10k and Goofy this weekend).

I continue to be thankful for monorail resorts (for us, BLT).  Reading about all of these problems with traffic makes we want to continue to avoid all busing on race mornings.
Running the 10k with my family (wife and two sons) continues to be the highlight of the weekend.  We've run local races together, but Disney runs (especially the 10k course) are a special kind of fun.
I ran in 2013 and last year, and I thought this year's marathon heat was the worst of the 3, I think due to the humidity.  All finishers should be proud of making it through that heat.
I ran the marathon almost 20 minutes slower than last year, even though my training was for 5 minutes slower.  I had almost no muscle pain the next day, so it was definitely the heat that was limiting me.  Every time I tried to drop down to planned race pace, my heart rate spiked.
Always keep the sponge for the rest of the race
I'm "meh" on the new course.  Honestly, it wasn't a lot better or worse than the old one.  I liked putting in more "road" miles early in the race around EPCOT.  I found the stretch from the exit of AK to the entry of BB more mentally taxing than WWoS (I find the twists and turns more stimulating than a straight stretch of road).  And I really missed the exit under Spaceship Earth.
The 20 minute delay was extremely frustrating, especially since it took away miles of running before sunrise.  They'd better figure out a solution for next year.
The "3 building" expo continues to handle the crowds much better than the old 2 building setup.
Bring back Rudy


----------



## Sleepy425

Half characters (in addition to the ones already listed Above)
Pirates
Stitch
Cars
Chicken Little


----------



## ANIM8R

Besides all of the awesomeness that accompanies running the WDW marathon, one other thing that I will miss about not participating this year (#867 on the list) is my shtick/joke at the end of the month acting distressed ("Ugh, it's already February and I've only run one marathon this year!"  )


----------



## huskies90

Thanks @KevM and @MissLiss279. I have a few more to add from my pics in the Half and one from memory in the Full.  I still have zero full character pics. Let’s keep adding to the list if there are any more missing:

Half:
- Reindeer (not Sven).
- Duffy
- Queen of Hearts
- Dopey
- Pinocchio
- Pluto
- Yellow Dress Daisy
- Speedboat Goofy
- Lilo
- Horace
- Panchito
- *Woody*
- *Esmeralda and Clopin*

Full:
- Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
- Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
- Hawaiian Stitch
- Vanellope
- White Rabbit
- Jessie
- Jafar
- Gravediggers
- Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
- 2 Country Bears
- Football Goofy
- Timon
- Kevin
- Hyacinth (pink hippo)
- Aurora
- Belle
- Snow White
- Max Goof
- Speedboat Goofy
- Safari Mickey
- Minnie - Fiesta?
- Pluto (was he out twice??)
- Buzz Lightyear
- Olaf
- Flick & Atta
- *Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone*


----------



## Jason Bryer

Mr. and Mrs. Incredible and Frozone were out in the MK parking lot. My picture hasn't appeared yet with them.


----------



## baxter24

huskies90 said:


> Thanks @KevM and @MissLiss279. I have a few more to add from my pics in the Half and one from memory in the Full.  I still have zero full character pics. Let’s keep adding to the list if there are any more missing:
> 
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - *Woody*
> - *Esmeralda and Clopin*
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth (pink hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta?
> - Pluto (was he out twice??)
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - *Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone*



Phineas and Ferb were in Epcot just past mile 3 I think.


----------



## FFigawi

huskies90 said:


> Thanks @KevM and @MissLiss279. I have a few more to add from my pics in the Half and one from memory in the Full.  I still have zero full character pics. Let’s keep adding to the list if there are any more missing:
> 
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - *Woody*
> - *Esmeralda and Clopin*
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth (pink hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta?
> - Pluto (was he out twice??)
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - *Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone*



Pretty sure the Goof Troop stopped for a photo with Buzz in MK during the full, though proof of this has yet to appear in PhotoPass


----------



## princessbride6205

huskies90 said:


> Thanks @KevM and @MissLiss279. I have a few more to add from my pics in the Half and one from memory in the Full.  I still have zero full character pics. Let’s keep adding to the list if there are any more missing:
> 
> Half:
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - *Woody*
> - *Esmeralda and Clopin*
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - White Rabbit
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears
> - Football Goofy
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Hyacinth (pink hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta?
> - Pluto (was he out twice??)
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - *Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone*


Full - Sebastian (near The Little Mermaid area in MK)


----------



## princessbride6205

I wanted to come back and see which predictions came true:
SAFD - My Predictions:
* I will be too excited to sleep well multiple days this week *YUP*
* I will spectate the mid-to-back of pack runners at Epcot for the Half, including my sister (dressed as Vampirina!) *YES!*
* Even with the heat, I'm going to enjoy the Marathon. I will [mostly] fight back the competitive side of my brain to focus on the fun *I don’t know if “enjoy” is the right word...*but I definitely made the best of things and I’m happy with my race overall. Because of the heat and just never knowing how my body is going to show up on race day, I had set some non-time goals such as 10+ photo stops. I ended up achieving both that and my secret time goal - so a great race for me. 
* I will meet some new friends on the course *Sort of.* I didn’t make the meets, but tried to encourage runners along the way.
* Some runner throwing water on themselves will accidentally hit me with it (wouldn't be the first time) *False* 
* I will take candy from strangers *Swedish fish!!*
* I'll see my family spectating at the Studios, and my daughter will complain she's too hot waiting there *Half true.* Saw the fam, daughter shockingly did not complain (in the one minute I saw her)
* I will tear up more than once spectating and during my own race *TRUE for spectating, but not my own race.*
* I will celebrate by eating ALL.THE.TREATS (starting on Monday) *I’m just getting started *
* I will wear my medal with pride, and wear it on Rise of the Resistance on Tuesday! *Oops*! I didn’t wear my medal today. But I did wear it on Sunday and Monday, and we rode RotR today!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Congrats to all the marathoners who made it through what sounds like a horribly hot and humid morning complicated by transportation issues and race delays. I did the last half in Anaheim (9/2017) when we had record heat and a red flag warning, and it was not fun--especially for those of us in the later corrals. 

--I did the half on Saturday, and was very underwhelmed by the course. It was my tenth Disney Half (3 at DLR and 7 at WDW) in last three years and for me this was the worst course of the bunch. It seemed as if there was very little front of the park time. Couldn't have been more than a couple miles through the parks? The course also felt as if it had a lot more bottlenecks and tight places, but that could have been because it seemed more crowded than normal. 
--super frustrating at the castle when everyone stopped to take selfies in a solid long line that literally blocked the rest of the course and we all came to a complete standstill. People around me were yelling, etc. and they finally moved. Seriously people. 
--Character lines seemed longer than normal for us when we came through in F so no stopping for any pics 
--The monorail from BLT went super smooth in the morning. Really great option especially given our bus ride back.
--We did Runners Square (more on that later) so we stopped by after the race to pick up our gift. As the tent was literally right next to the bus for BLT (third stop) we opted not to walk the long distance back to Epcot. I hate the buses, and we narrowly escaped disaster. Our bus driver was clueless; it had to have been his first run. After dropping off at Wilderness Lodge he took the wrong road after the parking lot even though it literally had construction/no access on it. He came to a point with a sign that warned construction ahead do not enter. I was in the front and could see him debating in his mind whether to continue because  he was kind of stuck. Most people weren't paying attention until that point. I was about ready to say something if he went forward, but fortunately, he decided to back up the bus until he could find a place to turn around. Not knowing where he was going, he decided to drop off us at BLT before going to Fort Wilderness. God knows how long it took him to drop those runners off. We were (semi) joking with a few people as we got off that they should get off and take an uber. Hope they all made it without too much of a delay. It was a much quicker ride for us than usual, but stressful. 
--This was our first time trying Runner's Square, and I have to admit (I know it gets dissed) that I liked it and would do it again. The food was exactly what I wanted (I had a bagel with peanut butter and a banana; loved the odwallas and chocolate milk after), and it was great to have bathrooms without ridiculous lines and a nice place to sit and relax before the race. We also took advantage of the photographer. I was bummed there weren't characters--I thought that was part of it--but when I asked one of the workers said that was last year. There was one of the army green guys around though and he was funny. I had to do jumping jacks  They did a walk out at 4:15 and 5. We opted to wait with most people until 5. For us that was the only negative of the experience. As we were in corral F, we walked *way* out of our way to get to our corral. I had over 2 miles in before we even reached our corral after the walk from epcot and the long walk back due to following the Runner's Square crowd. 
--There was a huge bottleneck at corral F to get people in the corral as everyone had to pass through a very small opening to check bibs. I don't remember having this issue before, but that could be due to the time I was coming out. We are usually in the corral much earlier. 
--I'm signed up for Star Wars in April, but after that I'm going to reevaluate my Disney races going forward. It's so much more of a hassle flying across country for WDW races, I really wish they'd bring back the DLR races, but that horse seems to have left the barn


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

princessbride6205 said:


> I wanted to come back and see which predictions came true:
> SAFD - My Predictions:
> * I will be too excited to sleep well multiple days this week *YUP*
> * I will spectate the mid-to-back of pack runners at Epcot for the Half, including my sister (dressed as Vampirina!) *YES!*
> * Even with the heat, I'm going to enjoy the Marathon. I will [mostly] fight back the competitive side of my brain to focus on the fun *I don’t know if “enjoy” is the right word...*but I definitely made the best of things and I’m happy with my race overall. Because of the heat and just never knowing how my body is going to show up on race day, I had set some non-time goals such as 10+ photo stops. I ended up achieving both that and my secret time goal - so a great race for me.
> * I will meet some new friends on the course *Sort of.* I didn’t make the meets, but tried to encourage runners along the way.
> * Some runner throwing water on themselves will accidentally hit me with it (wouldn't be the first time) *False*
> * I will take candy from strangers *Swedish fish!!*
> * I'll see my family spectating at the Studios, and my daughter will complain she's too hot waiting there *Half true.* Saw the fam, daughter shockingly did not complain (in the one minute I saw her)
> * I will tear up more than once spectating and during my own race *TRUE for spectating, but not my own race.*
> * I will celebrate by eating ALL.THE.TREATS (starting on Monday) *I’m just getting started *
> * I will wear my medal with pride, and wear it on Rise of the Resistance on Tuesday! *Oops*! I didn’t wear my medal today. But I did wear it on Sunday and Monday, and we rode RotR today!


Were the Swedish Fish at mile 24? If so that was me and my husband and @Dis_Yoda


----------



## knhellesky

Just completed my first runDisney event. And would just like to thank everyone in this forum for all the valuable information that I've gotten throughout the Marathon weekend.

So....I see a lot of runners proudly wearing their medals after (Theme Parks, Disney Springs, etc.) .... is this a thing for all runDisney events?


----------



## EDS19

This group/board has been helpful in planning out another successful 1/2 Marathon and 10K for my family. Here are some of my random thoughts on the weekend.
- Really had a great time on the 1/2 course... But the humidity really did slow me down a bit. Haha
- Always appreciate how kind and friendly so many of the runners are. Makes me want to be a better cheerleader for them too.
- I was impressed with the number of characters they had on the 1/2 course and wish I could have stopped for more... But I try and just use character stops as breaks when I'm tired so I ran by plenty of great ones.
-Maybe I'm just forgetting how crazy it gets, but the traffic and crowds seemed even more crazy this year. I couldn't believe all the cars backed up.
- And I'm guessing they had the same number of Water stops as in the past, but this year I appreciated them a lot more.
- Waking up early for races and making it on time to Hollywood Studios to get a boarding pass for Rise of the Resistance is not an easy task. (Especially when they have the park opening at 7 every day.) But we still made it work.

Once again, thanks for all the planning tips and input.
I was running with a camera strapped to my head, so if anyone wants to relive parts of the 1/2, or if anyone is thinking about running it next year you can get an idea of what the course is like:


----------



## Calfan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Congrats to all the marathoners who made it through what sounds like a horribly hot and humid morning complicated by transportation issues and race delays. I did the last half in Anaheim (9/2017) when we had record heat and a red flag warning, and it was not fun--especially for those of us in the later corrals.
> 
> --I did the half on Saturday, and was very underwhelmed by the course. It was my tenth Disney Half (3 at DLR and 7 at WDW) in last three years and for me this was the worst course of the bunch. It seemed as if there was very little front of the park time. Couldn't have been more than a couple miles through the parks? The course also felt as if it had a lot more bottlenecks and tight places, but that could have been because it seemed more crowded than normal.
> --super frustrating at the castle when everyone stopped to take selfies in a solid long line that literally blocked the rest of the course and we all came to a complete standstill. People around me were yelling, etc. and they finally moved. Seriously people.
> --Character lines seemed longer than normal for us when we came through in F so no stopping for any pics
> --The monorail from BLT went super smooth in the morning. Really great option especially given our bus ride back.
> --We did Runners Square (more on that later) so we stopped by after the race to pick up our gift. As the tent was literally right next to the bus for BLT (third stop) we opted not to walk the long distance back to Epcot. I hate the buses, and we narrowly escaped disaster. Our bus driver was clueless; it had to have been his first run. After dropping off at Wilderness Lodge he took the wrong road after the parking lot even though it literally had construction/no access on it. He came to a point with a sign that warned construction ahead do not enter. I was in the front and could see him debating in his mind whether to continue because  he was kind of stuck. Most people weren't paying attention until that point. I was about ready to say something if he went forward, but fortunately, he decided to back up the bus until he could find a place to turn around. Not knowing where he was going, he decided to drop off us at BLT before going to Fort Wilderness. God knows how long it took him to drop those runners off. We were (semi) joking with a few people as we got off that they should get off and take an uber. Hope they all made it without too much of a delay. It was a much quicker ride for us than usual, but stressful.
> --This was our first time trying Runner's Square, and I have to admit (I know it gets dissed) that I liked it and would do it again. The food was exactly what I wanted (I had a bagel with peanut butter and a banana; loved the odwallas and chocolate milk after), and it was great to have bathrooms without ridiculous lines and a nice place to sit and relax before the race. We also took advantage of the photographer. I was bummed there weren't characters--I thought that was part of it--but when I asked one of the workers said that was last year. There was one of the army green guys around though and he was funny. I had to do jumping jacks  They did a walk out at 4:15 and 5. We opted to wait with most people until 5. For us that was the only negative of the experience. As we were in corral F, we walked *way* out of our way to get to our corral. I had over 2 miles in before we even reached our corral after the walk from epcot and the long walk back due to following the Runner's Square crowd.
> --There was a huge bottleneck at corral F to get people in the corral as everyone had to pass through a very small opening to check bibs. I don't remember having this issue before, but that could be due to the time I was coming out. We are usually in the corral much earlier.
> --I'm signed up for Star Wars in April, but after that I'm going to reevaluate my Disney races going forward. It's so much more of a hassle flying across country for WDW races, I really wish they'd bring back the DLR races, but that horse seems to have left the barn



So funny that you posted because I was just thinking about going on to ask what others thought of the Half course.

To the rest of the folks here, @CaliforniaGirl09 and I did the Half together, along with her DD20.  I've now done 9 runDisney half marathons (4 at DL and 5 at WDW) and totally agree this was the worst course I have experienced (also worse than the two half marathons I have done in Idaho where I live).  I was joking afterward that we should hashtag it #Sh*ttiestRunDisneyCourseEver.  The lack of park time was my biggest complaint, but the bottlenecks were so much worse than in past races.   But, seriously, 2 miles (at most!) out of 13.1 actually in the parks?  I didn't pay a premium for tarmac, lol! 

Agree with @CaliforniaGirl09 that Runners Square turned out to be great for us, and I would definitely do it again.   There was even a toaster for our bagels   Taking into account the food, beverages, easy restroom access and ample seating (even cushioned seating), it was worth the price of entry in my opinion.  The gift we received afterward was a runDisney workout towel, and we also got a Runners Square Rice Krispies treat.  As CaliforniaGirl mentioned, there was chocolate milk and Odwalla smoothies after the race (along with water and coffee), and a bar had been set up, but that appeared to be a cash bar and not free.  

I do love the Half medal (maybe my favorite out of all my runDisney race medals, which includes some challenge medals) and the weekend as a whole was super fun (we even checked Rise of the Resistance off the list!), but I'm in the same place as CaliforniaGirl.  I'm signed up for Rival Run, but that is likely my last runDisney race until maybe 2021 Wine & Dine, unless runDisney brings back the DL races.  They are a lot easier for me to get to, and the 4 courses I did there were just so much better than the WDW half marathon courses I have experienced....The other thing I'm seriously thinking about is dropping down to 10Ks at WDW.  We did the Two Course Challenge at 2018 Wine & Dine, and I really liked the 10K course with the full circuit of the World Showcase in Epcot.


----------



## Olanoffjl

Anyone have a men’s half marathon shirt size MEDIUM they would be willing to sell/trade me? The large was too big. Thanks!


----------



## jrsharp21

Just got back from WDW and did the half marathon on Saturday. It was my first RunDisney event. Overall I had an absolute blast. I had no idea what to expect and loved it. I was in corral A. I chose to stand in the back of the corral and I am glad I did. The people in the front half or so were cooking. Really did have a good time. I am now trying to talk my wife into doing Dopey next year. Hopefully we can make it work out and do it.


----------



## knhellesky

Jason Bryer said:


> Happy MedalMonday!
> View attachment 464916


so cool....I'm assuming its a DIY project?


----------



## Jason Bryer

knhellesky said:


> so cool....I'm assuming its a DIY project?



Yes. It's just a 11x14 shadow box I got from Michaels. I think the bib makes for a nice background. Here's how I framed my marathon medals from previous years. I like the Lasting-Art ones but this is a lot cheaper
https://www.lasting-art.com/collections/our-newest-products/products/marathon-weekend-dopey-lc300


----------



## lahobbs4

Still sleepy this morning!

Dopey #2 notes:

-I was much more nervous this year
-Race transportation to and from AKL was perfect! We had no issues whatsoever
-Half course was my least favorite, as always
-The course shortening at BB caused that group to merge in with us and we were bottlenecked for the last 4 miles. It was AWFUL.
-Full course- I'm glad MK was later. Wish it had started at 5:00. I can't imagine how many people hopped over the cones in the out and backs. That HEAT- glad everyone is ok!!
-I do not do well with a running partner. Mine wanted to walk starting at mile 18 and could not run at all. I felt great and wanted to push through but felt guilty leaving her. SO, my time ended up being much worse from where I could have finished. Disappointing but I'm dealing with it.
-I'm ok with my decision to take a break from runDisney. It's the reason I started running but I'm ready to face some bigger challenges
-I still cried at the marathon finish line. I actually started at the Boardwalk and couldn't stop. I saw the Parkinson's group and my mom was diagnosed last year. I'm so grateful that I'm able to run and the amount of people that were there that day, pushing it hard and not giving up, was enough to still make me tear up today.

And now I'm off to find my next race! I've loved following you all on your journey this year


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks to the runDisney all-stars who were willing to take a break from DATW in order to let me get some Epcot Forever shots. More to come in my trip report (pending) if you're interested.




DSC_4815 by Lee Hermiston, on Flickr


----------



## lhermiston

Oh, and P.S. I'm working on finding a way to upload DATW pics into an online album you can all see and maybe contribute to.


----------



## michigandergirl

FFigawi said:


> Pretty sure the Goof Troop stopped for a photo with Buzz in MK during the full, though proof of this has yet to appear in PhotoPass



Here you go!


----------



## lhermiston

michigandergirl said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 465151



That group looks so good it’s almost embarrassing.


----------



## lhermiston

Thanks to @jennamfeo for creating this DATW photo landing page. Anyone with pics can (and SHOULD) contribute. I just uploaded some pics from yesterday. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/f3UJsuaiqN6jBC7Z6


----------



## Barca33Runner

Calfan said:


> So funny that you posted because I was just thinking about going on to ask what others thought of the Half course.
> 
> To the rest of the folks here, @CaliforniaGirl09 and I did the Half together, along with her DD20.  I've now done 9 runDisney half marathons (4 at DL and 5 at WDW) and totally agree this was the worst course I have experienced (also worse than the two half marathons I have done in Idaho where I live).  I was joking afterward that we should hashtag it #Sh*ttiestRunDisneyCourseEver.  The lack of park time was my biggest complaint, but the bottlenecks were so much worse than in past races.   But, seriously, 2 miles (at most!) out of 13.1 actually in the parks?  I didn't pay a premium for tarmac, lol!



I think it is a very commonly held belief that the Half Marathon course during WDW Marathon Weekend is the worst rD course. It is certainly my belief. This year may have been my worst experience with it yet.

Coming out of the last corral (I can't complain about the placement, it is what I earned and where I belonged) was very unsatisfying. We started over an hour after the first wave and I found myself running in the grass during most of my intervals; I think the lack of sure footing was a contributing factor to my blister issue that caused me to miss the Full. The sheer volume of runners was an issue throughout most of the course for me. 

The course itself is a mail-in as far as I'm concerned. MK is cool and all, but when it's the only park on the course (does that tiny sliver of Epcot actually count?) it's pretty disappointing. I think the size of the race plays a big role in their inability to get more creative with the course.  They seem to focus on getting onto the widest roads available and it still feels very compact in a lot of places.

The Half at Marathon Weekend was my first race ever in 2012. At the time, I thought it was awesome. Time and other races has severely changed that opinion for me. I still prefer a mile or two of MK to most local races (cities are cities, buildings are buildings, roads are roads ) and, I guess, I understand why the course exists as it does; but it's still a disappointment and the least fun of the four Dopey races.


----------



## lhermiston

Barca33Runner said:


> I think it is a very commonly held belief that the Half Marathon course during WDW Marathon Weekend is the worst rD course. It is certainly my belief. This year may have been my worst experience with it yet.



I think it's previously been established, but I thoroughly enjoy the half marathon course; more than the 10K. So, "commonly held?" Yes. But, "universally held?" Not at all.


----------



## princessbride6205

MommaoffherRocker said:


> Were the Swedish Fish at mile 24? If so that was me and my husband and @Dis_Yoda


YES!! Thank you! I’m pretty sure the only word I got out when approaching you guys was “fish” [gasp for air].
Edited to add: I was running by around 10:50am in a Disney-bounding style Boo costume


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Barca33Runner said:


> I think it is a very commonly held belief that the Half Marathon course during WDW Marathon Weekend is the worst rD course. It is certainly my belief. This year may have been my worst experience with it yet.
> 
> Coming out of the last corral (I can't complain about the placement, it is what I earned and where I belonged) was very unsatisfying. We started over an hour after the first wave and I found myself running in the grass during most of my intervals; I think the lack of sure footing was a contributing factor to my blister issue that caused me to miss the Full. The sheer volume of runners was an issue throughout most of the course for me.
> 
> The course itself is a mail-in as far as I'm concerned. MK is cool and all, but when it's the only park on the course (does that tiny sliver of Epcot actually count?) it's pretty disappointing. I think the size of the race plays a big role in their inability to get more creative with the course.  They seem to focus on getting onto the widest roads available and it still feels very compact in a lot of places.
> 
> The Half at Marathon Weekend was my first race ever in 2012. At the time, I thought it was awesome. Time and other races has severely changed that opinion for me. I still prefer a mile or two of MK to most local races (cities are cities, buildings are buildings, roads are roads ) and, I guess, I understand why the course exists as it does; but it's still a disappointment and the least fun of the four Dopey races.


Glad to know we weren’t imaging things  We did it last year, and I don’t remember it being that bad but they all start to blend lol.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

personally I loved the HM course but I am used to boring hilly courses in Wales haha


----------



## MissLiss279

Did I capture everything??? We’re Esmeralda and Clopin our for both races?

Half:
- Pirates
- Reindeer (not Sven).
- Duffy
- Queen of Hearts
- Dopey
- Pinocchio
- Pluto
- Yellow Dress Daisy
- Speedboat Goofy
- Lilo
- Horace
- Panchito
- Woody
- Esmeralda and Clopin
- Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater

Full:
- Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
- Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
- Phineas & Ferb
- Hawaiian Stitch
- Vanellope
- Buzz Lightyear
- White Rabbit
- Sebastian
- Jessie
- Jafar
- Gravediggers
- Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
- 2 Country Bears (Shaker and Liverlips)
- Football Goofy
- Orange Bird
- Timon
- Kevin
- Adventurer’s Club
- Hyacinth (pink Fantasia hippo)
- Aurora
- Belle
- Snow White
- Max Goof
- Speedboat Goofy
- Safari Mickey
- Minnie - Fiesta
- Pluto x2 (GF & ESPN)
- Olaf
- Flick & Atta
- Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone
- Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater


----------



## doombuggy

Since this was my first half, I can't comment about courses.  I liked the roads, as it helped me get by others who were walking or running slower than me.  I walked more than I ran, as I am migraine prone.  My biggest problem was I stopped for bathroom breaks too much!   I did finish though my time was lousey do to those stops. On to DLP in September.


----------



## huskies90

MissLiss279 said:


> Did I capture everything??? We’re Esmeralda and Clopin our for both races?
> 
> Half:
> - Pirates
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - Woody
> - Esmeralda and Clopin
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Phineas & Ferb
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - White Rabbit
> - Sebastian
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (Shaker and Liverlips)
> - Football Goofy
> - Orange Bird
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Adventurer’s Club
> - Hyacinth (pink Fantasia hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta
> - Pluto x2 (GF & ESPN)
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater


I think we almost have them all. Here are a couple more to add from my pictures (ironically both in almost the exact same spot):

Half:
Chicken Little

Full:
Maleficent - Festival of Fantasy Parade Float - There was a photopass photographer there so I stopped for a picture.


----------



## jmasgat

Finally back from Marathon weekend where overall it was a great time. 

Highlights:  
--Running both races (half/full) with people and just having fun.  This is definitely not my usual thing, but was the goal this time. I succeeded in running with two WISH friends on Saturday, and the Goof Troop on Sunday.  In nearly every photo taken so far, I am smiling.  This is unusual and my face is still sore from using those muscles 
-- @FFigawi and @lhermiston for leading the Troop on Sunday.  I owe you both a beer, especially to Lee for being the brunt of my highly developed sense of sarcasm.
--The weather....post races.  It just felt nice to walk in warm sunshine before heading back home.
--Having a wonderful Guest Relations person override my boarding group (69) and let me ride ROTR early so I could catch my flight.  The ride was down for a while, and I probably would have made it if it hadn't been, so it wasn't a huge stretch, but still, picture Snoopy doing his happy dance and that was me!


Lowlights
--Missing DATW again.  I couldn't find the group early on and had to run an errand at GF for my sister, so ended up missing out.
--All the construction at Epcot.  Why FW is even open is beyond me.
--MK crowds on Saturday. So bad, I don't think i stayed for 3 hours. As a non-AP ticket holder, those were the most expensive rides I did all trip.  
--Tendinitis? in one of my knees. Wouldn't be me if I didn't develop a "hey this is new" running issue.

On the whole, a nice trip.


----------



## Neon Cactus

This was my first WDW half marathon and I didn't think the course was that bad.  Sure, more park time would have been great, but love the fan support at TTC, Grand Floridian and Poly, in addition to Main Street.  Geographically, there's not a whole lot they could do about getting more park time.  Even with the Disneyland Half Marathon, there wasn't all that much park time and we were done with the parks by Mile 4.  Other than a short run through Angels Stadium, there wasn't a whole lot interesting on that race either besides the parks.  And not much can be done about FW this year.  There's so much construction that it would have been difficult to funnel runners through it.  Not sure how it will look next year, but by Marathon Weekend 2022, it should be available again.


----------



## goingthedistance

That was hot out there, especially after AK for the back of the pack. I am unfortunately no longer Perfectly Goofy or Perfectly Dopey. I pulled myself at mile 19 because of the heat and humidity. I couldn't stay hydrated and recognized the heat stress symptoms that were setting in. So this is the first time since 2006 I have not crossed the marathon finish line. This was warmer than 2007 and 2013. I have to decide if my runDisney career is over or if I try again next year for redemption and start a new streak. 

Overall 6 Perfect Goofy runners did not finish the full, so there are now 72 remaining.


----------



## lhermiston

jmasgat said:


> -- @FFigawi and @lhermiston for leading the Troop on Sunday. I owe you both a beer, especially to Lee for being the brunt of my highly developed sense of sarcasm



Thanks for joining in!



jmasgat said:


> --MK crowds on Saturday. So bad, I don't think i stayed for 3 hours. As a non-AP ticket holder, those were the most expensive rides I did all trip.



MK was brutal this weekend. I wasn’t expecting it since the crowd projections from touring plans were fairly low, IIRC. I didn’t do much either day that wasn’t FP+, but I got a tremendous spot for HEA, so I’m not terribly disappointed.


----------



## BigEeyore

goingthedistance said:


> I am unfortunately no longer Perfectly Goofy or Perfectly Dopey. I pulled myself at mile 19 because of the heat and humidity.


Sounds like you made the best decision and took care of yourself!  That heat and humidity was brutal.


----------



## Kerry1957

I'm back in cold Chicago still smiling after a great weekend. An over 1 hour personal worst in the Marathon did not dampen my spirits.

Highlights for me were; running the M with no time goal, stopping for pictures and drinks, riding EE with my daughter during the race, and meeting many of you at the HH meetup and DATW.

Lowlights for me were: the long walk to the corals, the late M start, exiting Blizzard Beach and seeing a wall of people in front of me at the corner of Western Way and Buena Vista. I felt as I was in a three mile deep coral walking to the start line on Buena Vista until the turn into Hollywood Studios.

I'm planning on returning in November for the W&D half.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Has anyone exported the Dopey Challenge results into a sortable format? We think our friend might have won his age-group! 

I came down with the flu the day before the HM.  But was able to complete it on meds (not smart!), thanks to being well prepared by @DopeyBadger 's training plan.  Congratulations to everyone who participated!


----------



## Bree

I can’t believe Marathon weekend is over already. It was so much fun and I’m looking forward to next year. Not quite sure what I’m running, but I’ll be there!


----------



## dobball23

Bree said:


> I can’t believe Marathon weekend is over already. It was so much fun and I’m looking forward to next year. Not quite sure what I’m running, but I’ll be there!



I can't believe it is over either. There is so much planning, training, excitement and anticipation, and then POOF!, it is all over and in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Barca33Runner

goingthedistance said:


> That was hot out there, especially after AK for the back of the pack. I am unfortunately no longer Perfectly Goofy or Perfectly Dopey. I pulled myself at mile 19 because of the heat and humidity. I couldn't stay hydrated and recognized the heat stress symptoms that were setting in. So this is the first time since 2006 I have not crossed the marathon finish line. This was warmer than 2007 and 2013. I have to decide if my runDisney career is over or if I try again next year for redemption and start a new streak.
> 
> Overall 6 Perfect Goofy runners did not finish the full, so there are now 72 remaining.



As a former Perfect Dopey who had to pull myself out of the Marathon before it even began I can relate to your decision. Although I didn’t have quite the amazing streak you had going it was still agonizing.

All the respect in the world for your accomplishment and I wish you good luck in deciding what to do moving forward.


----------



## JulieODC

Neon Cactus said:


> I hope your mom is doing ok.  Sorry to hear that.  I was talking with another runner about how good that lazy river looked.  They had just started to cut the course when I got there and the staff said we could skip Blizzard Beach.  I asked if we had to and she said no, so I wanted to complete the whole 48.6 and went into BB.  When we came out, they weren’t letting anyone else in.





MissLiss279 said:


> Did I capture everything??? We’re Esmeralda and Clopin our for both races?
> 
> Half:
> - Pirates
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - Woody
> - Esmeralda and Clopin
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Phineas & Ferb
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - White Rabbit
> - Sebastian
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (Shaker and Liverlips)
> - Football Goofy
> - Orange Bird
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Adventurer’s Club
> - Hyacinth (pink Fantasia hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta
> - Pluto x2 (GF & ESPN)
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater



jasmine was out for the full - in Morocco in mile 25!


----------



## SheHulk

JulieODC said:


> jasmine was out for the full - in Morocco in mile 25!


Wow I missed that!


----------



## MissLiss279

SheHulk said:


> Wow I missed that!


Me too!
I also missed Chicken Little - where was he?


----------



## MissLiss279

I only saw Aurora and Snow White out around WS. That’s why I thought there was a lack of characters there, but apparently Belle and Jasmine were out too!


----------



## SheHulk

MissLiss279 said:


> I only saw Aurora and Snow White out around WS. That’s why I thought there was a lack of characters there, but apparently Belle and Jasmine were out too!


I did not see anybody. Maybe I was worse off by the time I got there than I thought, and had tunnel vision or something.


----------



## JulieODC

I totally missed Olaf - but now in my BB race photos, I totally see his line behind me!

Belle was in France and Jasmine in Morocco when I ran by, but I missed the others!


----------



## KevM

When I ran by Aurora & Belle we’re together in France.  I didn’t stop for them or Jasmine becomes there were small lines for them.  Snow White must of just come off break or something g becomes there was no one in line when I passed, so I made a u and got a pic with her.


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> Me too!
> I also missed Chicken Little - where was he?


Backstage at MK


----------



## croach

MissLiss279 said:


> Did I capture everything??? We’re Esmeralda and Clopin our for both races?
> 
> Half:
> - Pirates
> - Reindeer (not Sven).
> - Duffy
> - Queen of Hearts
> - Dopey
> - Pinocchio
> - Pluto
> - Yellow Dress Daisy
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Lilo
> - Horace
> - Panchito
> - Woody
> - Esmeralda and Clopin
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater
> 
> Full:
> - Tinkerbell and Periwinkle(?)
> - Judy Hops & Nick Wilde
> - Phineas & Ferb
> - Hawaiian Stitch
> - Vanellope
> - Buzz Lightyear
> - White Rabbit
> - Sebastian
> - Jessie
> - Jafar
> - Gravediggers
> - Yellow Dress Daisy & Dress Coat & Top Hat Donald
> - 2 Country Bears (Shaker and Liverlips)
> - Football Goofy
> - Orange Bird
> - Timon
> - Kevin
> - Adventurer’s Club
> - Hyacinth (pink Fantasia hippo)
> - Aurora
> - Belle
> - Snow White
> - Max Goof
> - Speedboat Goofy
> - Safari Mickey
> - Minnie - Fiesta
> - Pluto x2 (GF & ESPN)
> - Olaf
> - Flick & Atta
> - Mr. & Mrs. Incredible and Frozone
> - Lightning McQueen & Tow Mater



Colonial Minnie was in Liberty Square for the half.


----------



## princessbride6205

Oh, Town crier on a soap box and Sam Eagle up in the window in Liberty Square during the full.


----------



## Calfan

Neon Cactus said:


> This was my first WDW half marathon and I didn't think the course was that bad.  Sure, more park time would have been great, but love the fan support at TTC, Grand Floridian and Poly, in addition to Main Street.  Geographically, there's not a whole lot they could do about getting more park time.  Even with the Disneyland Half Marathon, there wasn't all that much park time and we were done with the parks by Mile 4.  Other than a short run through Angels Stadium, there wasn't a whole lot interesting on that race either besides the parks.  And not much can be done about FW this year.  There's so much construction that it would have been difficult to funnel runners through it.  Not sure how it will look next year, but by Marathon Weekend 2022, it should be available again.



Opinions will undoubtedly vary on what makes a course better than others, but for me, 4 miles in the parks at DL is order of magnitudes better than barely 2 miles in the parks at WDW.  And I LOVED racing through Angels Stadium during the DL Half.  Total highlight for me.  I also find the streets of Anaheim and Garden Grove more interesting than the parking lots and freeways of WDW, but totally just my opinion.


----------



## FFigawi

Bree said:


> I can’t believe Marathon weekend is over already. It was so much fun and I’m looking forward to next year. Not quite sure what I’m running, but I’ll be there!



Me too! @jennamfeo has a marathon to run with me


----------



## Bree

FFigawi said:


> Me too! @jennamfeo has a marathon to run with me



I do believe I heard her mention Dopey a few times at DATW.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

I also fall in that "Can't believe it's over" group. I have been wanting to do a runDisney event since 2014, and it finally happened  For the most part, it was a lot of fun and I want to do it again...maybe even Dopey. I obviously have no frame of reference for other courses and previous years, but I'm pretty sure the first half of the 10k was my least favorite. I actually enjoyed most of the half and minus a stinky dumpster near Mexico, I was pretty good with the 5k and the second half of the 10k. I just need to figure out a way to get more sleep and find a better way to mentally cope with the course congestion. By the morning of the half, I was pretty much falling asleep on the pavement in my corral and having flash nightmares about running in crowds. Not much perspective on the full minus the spot where I was cheering for a while in AK.


----------



## rteetz

Bree said:


> I do believe I heard her mention Dopey a few times at DATW.


I heard it as well


----------



## JulieODC

Guys. Out of nowhere I just started to miss marathon training. Who am I?

I feel really good today, even with walking 20k steps the last 2 days. Chafing is starting to heal - now I’m just tired from 3hrs of sleep last night (home from the airport at 3am, and back to work at 7am).

I had a lot of anxiety about the race and the weather - but now I feel so much more confident in my abilities, and my fueling and hydration. I finished slower than I expected - but was slowed by the heat, not so much tired legs. I really didn’t hit a wall until the last 1/2 mile, when we left Epcot and entered that wasteland bthat seemed to last forever.

I feel like my training paid off - @DopeyBadger does it again! It’s such a good feeling! Maybe that’s why I miss it?!

That said, I feel uncertain about when my next runDisney event will be. Or Disney trip. For some reason, this trip - more than any other - left me feeling annoyed at how expensive everything is, how everything feels monetized. We love Disney, but maybe we need a break. I am excited for all the Epcot changes - so if we do take a break, it won’t be for long!

Congratulations to all this weekend’s runners!! And for all the tips, advice, motivation over the last year! I might have been too shy to show my face at any of the GTG, but I really appreciated this community along the way!


----------



## jennamfeo

I am not responsible for anything DATW Jenna said.


----------



## PointerPower

Part of me is glad to be back home, but most of me is still missing the Marathon Weekend!

Thanks to the entire group for supporting me and others during training, answering all my questions, and prepping me for the Marathon this weekend.  I am so happy that I was able to meet so many of you during the Friday meetup at HH and DATW!  I had so much fun on Monday with everyone - 6 hours went by like 6 minutes.  It was so much fun to nerd out on running and Disney with all of you (two of my favorite topics that non-runners and non-Disney'ers just don't get).

I'm so glad I had the chance to meet the group this weekend -- good luck in 2020 and beyond!  I'm going to do my best to get back down in 2021!!  If I can't make it, I'll be sure to stalk the boards and wish I was there ...


----------



## rteetz

PointerPower said:


> Part of me is glad to be back home, but most of me is still missing the Marathon Weekend!
> 
> Thanks to the entire group for supporting me and others during training, answering all my questions, and prepping me for the Marathon this weekend.  I am so happy that I was able to meet so many of you during the Friday meetup at HH and DATW!  I had so much fun on Monday with everyone - 6 hours went by like 6 minutes.  It was so much fun to nerd out on running and Disney with all of you (two of my favorite topics that non-runners and non-Disney'ers just don't get).
> 
> I'm so glad I had the chance to meet the group this weekend -- good luck in 2020 and beyond!  I'm going to do my best to get back down in 2021!!  If I can't make it, I'll be sure to stalk the boards and wish I was there ...


Great meeting you!


----------



## PointerPower

rteetz said:


> Great meeting you!


You too!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I am SO happy to get home just now because I think I picked up the flu. We went to Epcot yesterday, and I just wilted as the day went on. There was no way I could make it to the fireworks. I hope you are all well. I will post again when I am feeling better. In the meantime, I enjoyed meeting so many of you.


----------



## kirstie101

Marathon weekend was amazing. Thank you to all the advice you all gave. Whoever mentioned keeping the sponge in their sports bra for the rest of the race last year, I owe you many drinks. It was great meeting some of you at HH and the morning Of the Half. Wish I could have gone to DATW but I wanted to really explore AK and I’ve kinda fallen in love with it.
I can’t believe I finished Dopey and my first full! I took all the races leading up to the full very easy. Although I got a PW on the Half it was one of my favorite races ever as I took more character photos than I ever have. I could do with more bands or music on the stretches of road though. The Jell-O shots from @Dis_Yoda during the 10k were the icing in that race which was also super fun. The Full was an experience. I wish it would have started on time as I think that would’ve helped those of us in the later corral stay cool a little longer. I also wish the course had been less crowded as it was really hard to fall into an interval pattern for very long. That heat and humidity was brutal. Scary brutal.  The only thing in my life that was harder than finishing that marathon was unmedicated childbirth.  I met my goal of crossing the finish line with a drink in my hand and I cried like a baby just like I knew I would. I cry thinking about it still.

I’m thrilled to say I completed Dopey but I will never do it again. I honestly don’t know that I will do another full again either mainly because I didn’t like the training for it.  But now that I’ve done a race at Walt Disney World I would like to come back for another race weekend and do a half… Or maybe just the full.


----------



## Jason Bryer

JulieODC said:


> Guys. Out of nowhere I just started to miss marathon training. Who am I?



Me too! I’m already plotting my next marathon(s). Might need to consult @DopeyBadger to see if I can make Philadelphia the weekend before thanksgiving and Goofy 2021 work. I did NYC and Dopey this year, but that was three weeks earlier.

I also need to make sure I do DATW next year too. At least I made it to HH.


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I am SO happy to get home just now because I think I picked up the flu. We went to Epcot yesterday, and I just wilted as the day went on. There was no way I could make it to the fireworks. I hope you are all well. I will post again when I am feeling better. In the meantime, I enjoyed meeting so many of you.



Same here. I went for a rapid flu test today which confirmed I have flu type A. The docs gave me Tamiflu. It’s awful! Feel better soon. I’m so glad we didn’t do the cruise after MW. That would have been horrendous!


----------



## KevM

Jason Bryer said:


> Me too! I’m already plotting my next marathon(s). Might need to consult @DopeyBadger to see if I can make Philadelphia the weekend before thanksgiving and Goofy 2021 work. I did NYC and Dopey this year, but that was three weeks earlier.



From my experience you should be able to.  This year I did the Freedom Challenge (Philly Half & 8K on Saturday, Philly Marathon on Sunday) and Dopey.  It was 7 weeks in between.


----------



## lhermiston

So, I started a trip report ...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/goof-troop-wdw-marathon-weekend-2020.3786966/
If you thought my dad jokes were bad, wait until you read my writing.


----------



## BigEeyore

Reflecting on marathon weekend - the good, the bad and the ugly!

GOOD:
- Character variety on course - I am a sucker for any classic characters in special outfits (colonial Minnie!) and for the rare ones (Chicken Little!)
- Extra hydration stations on the course due to the weather 
- The new marathon course - overall it's a winner over the old course, but like everyone else, I hated the BB part (and that awful stretch from AK to BB too!). And they have to sort out the logistics at the start.
- Those rD Minnie ears at the expo, and happy that they are still doing finisher mouse ears for the marathon
- Meeting many of you at DATW!
- Getting a BG for RoTR Monday morning - I soooo wanted to sleep in but I was on a mission! WORTH IT
- The medals - for Goofy, the half and the full are fantastic

BAD: 
- Expo merch - very little Goofy stuff even though it was an anniversary year.  No race sweaty bands.  Prices do not line up with quality.  I miss the variety that used to be available.
- The new race shirt material - just why??
- TRAFFIC - yikes it was bad coming to Epcot marathon morning. Somebody really screwed up with that. 
- Delayed start - if the heat wasn't so bad maybe I wouldn't have been so upset about it, but that was at least a mile or two more that I could have gotten done before the sun came up. 
- No Rudy - miss that guy. Just not the same feel without him. 
- The post race snack box - just give me a granola bar or something! The stuff they put in those boxes keeps getting weirder. 

AND THE UGLY: 
- The heat and humidity on Sunday - it's hard to run in that weather anytime, but especially if you are not acclimated to it.  It was scary seeing people collapsed on the side of the course (hope they are all ok!).


----------



## Nightriders19

Wow, I still can't believe Marathon Weekend is over, and that I actually ran a marathon.  DH is now planning Marathon Weekend trips for the next 3 years at least, lol.  

Silly question...it turns out that I placed 3rd in my age group.  Do I get something for that?  Does anyone know what?  The runDisney site just says that there are awards for the top 3 in each age group, but doesn't have any other specifics.


----------



## FFigawi

Nightriders19 said:


> Wow, I still can't believe Marathon Weekend is over, and that I actually ran a marathon.  DH is now planning Marathon Weekend trips for the next 3 years at least, lol.
> 
> Silly question...it turns out that I placed 3rd in my age group.  Do I get something for that?  Does anyone know what?  The runDisney site just says that there are awards for the top 3 in each age group, but doesn't have any other specifics.



Congrats! They'll mail you a pretty cool trophy. My father in law has several from winning his age group several times and says it takes a few weeks to show up.


----------



## DISRNR1000

Nightriders19 said:


> Silly question...it turns out that I placed 3rd in my age group. Do I get something for that? Does anyone know what? The runDisney site just says that there are awards for the top 3 in each age group, but doesn't have any other specifics.



That is really cool! Congratulations! 



BigEeyore said:


> - The heat and humidity on Sunday - it's hard to run in that weather anytime, but especially if you are not acclimated to it. It was scary seeing people collapsed on the side of the course (hope they are all ok!).



So there were a number of people collapsed on the side of the course marathon day?   That is indeed scary.  As earlier runners came trickling back to my hotel, they looked pretty exhausted.


----------



## croach

Nightriders19 said:


> Wow, I still can't believe Marathon Weekend is over, and that I actually ran a marathon.  DH is now planning Marathon Weekend trips for the next 3 years at least, lol.
> 
> Silly question...it turns out that I placed 3rd in my age group.  Do I get something for that?  Does anyone know what?  The runDisney site just says that there are awards for the top 3 in each age group, but doesn't have any other specifics.



Congratulations on your finish! You'll get a plaque with your age group and all that but they don't splurge for your name.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I thought this past marathon weekend was wonderful! It was a whirlwind trip this time, but I had a blast!
I know many, many do not like the heat. But these weekends are as much of a warm weather vacation for me as running the races. So for me, I cannot complain about the temps.

-  I only ran the half this time and am glad I did not push it to try to run the marathon too.  I truly would not have been ready.  I think the half is a good distance for me right now. Maybe the full marathon in 2022 or 2023. I hope I have at least one more full left in me! 
- I liked the half course, maybe since I knew what to expect with regard to not a lot of time in the parks it seemed fine.  Disney runs are still by far my favorite, even given the long road stretches.
- I would have liked to have seen more characters and entertainment along the open roads. Seems like there was more of that in the past. Where was the DJ at the water bridge? 
- The character lines were mostly too long for me to stop at, but I did get a couple of pics toward the end of the race and after.
- First time since I can remember that  I actually got to run a little on Main St. AND there was no standstill at the Castle! In fact, it was open until I actually entered the castle.  I was in corral F. So I'm not sure when it started to back up. (Maybe the crowd was in the character lines!)
- The course was crowded, but I was able to maintain my pace for the most part.
- I found runner etiquette to be good; fellow runners supportive of one and other.
- Volunteers and crowd support great as always. Seems like the medical staff were really watching out for anyone in need.
- It seemed like it took longer to walk to the corrals this time, and there was a bottleneck getting into my corral. Next time I really need to try to get there earlier and attend the meet up. 

Keep your stories and reviews coming!  I love reading about all of your experiences.  I'm not sure yet about Marathon Weekend 2021, but I will be hopping over to that thread too!


----------



## dobball23

KevM said:


> From my experience you should be able to.  This year I did the Freedom Challenge (Philly Half & 8K on Saturday, Philly Marathon on Sunday) and Dopey.  It was 7 weeks in between.


The Freedom Challenge sounds intriguing. Plus, I live in PA. 

Did you run all three races? What was your experience like? How many people do the Freedom Challenge? It is definitely a lot of miles in a short time!


----------



## KevM

dobball23 said:


> The Freedom Challenge sounds intriguing. Plus, I live in PA.
> 
> Did you run all three races? What was your experience like? How many people do the Freedom Challenge? It is definitely a lot of miles in a short time!



I did run all three races.  I did the half & 8K faster than I had planned on, but I blame that on adrenaline.  Plus it helped me figure out how to take it slower for Dopey.  My experience was good.  I liked it a lot.  The half starts at 7:30 AM and the 8K starts at 10:45 AM.  Towards mile 19 of the Marathon my right knee started getting stiff and I had to walk it out for a good mile or so before I could start running again.  Besides that though, it was good.  I had to look up how many people did it this year.  It’s a real small amount.  There were 196 people registered.  Of that 171 completed all three races.


----------



## jockey

My first Dopey and loved every minute! Back to training today next race is the London Marathon. How many people ran the marathon on Sunday?


----------



## Kerry1957

jockey said:


> How many people ran the marathon on Sunday?


14,106 finished (6,577 men and 7,529 women).


----------



## SheHulk

BigEeyore said:


> Reflecting on marathon weekend - the good, the bad and the ugly!
> 
> GOOD:
> - Character variety on course - I am a sucker for any classic characters in special outfits (colonial Minnie!) and for the rare ones (Chicken Little!)
> - Extra hydration stations on the course due to the weather
> - The new marathon course - overall it's a winner over the old course, but like everyone else, I hated the BB part (and that awful stretch from AK to BB too!). And they have to sort out the logistics at the start.
> - Those rD Minnie ears at the expo, and happy that they are still doing finisher mouse ears for the marathon
> - Meeting many of you at DATW!
> - Getting a BG for RoTR Monday morning - I soooo wanted to sleep in but I was on a mission! WORTH IT
> - The medals - for Goofy, the half and the full are fantastic
> 
> BAD:
> - Expo merch - very little Goofy stuff even though it was an anniversary year.  No race sweaty bands.  Prices do not line up with quality.  I miss the variety that used to be available.
> - The new race shirt material - just why??
> - TRAFFIC - yikes it was bad coming to Epcot marathon morning. Somebody really screwed up with that.
> - Delayed start - if the heat wasn't so bad maybe I wouldn't have been so upset about it, but that was at least a mile or two more that I could have gotten done before the sun came up.
> - No Rudy - miss that guy. Just not the same feel without him.
> - The post race snack box - just give me a granola bar or something! The stuff they put in those boxes keeps getting weirder.
> 
> AND THE UGLY:
> - The heat and humidity on Sunday - it's hard to run in that weather anytime, but especially if you are not acclimated to it.  It was scary seeing people collapsed on the side of the course (hope they are all ok!).


I agree with every single one of these!


----------



## GuinnessRunner

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I am SO happy to get home just now because I think I picked up the flu. We went to Epcot yesterday, and I just wilted as the day went on. There was no way I could make it to the fireworks. I hope you are all well. I will post again when I am feeling better. In the meantime, I enjoyed meeting so many of you.



Add us to that oh so non-fun crew too.  Got back and all 4 kids were diagnosed Tuesday with Strain B of the flu (even with flu shots this fall) and my DW is fighting it off too, but not nearly as bad. Being around that many people I guess it shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Melissa Perez

I still can't stop smiling after the weekend. My entire goal was to finish Dopey and I did just that. I had a horrendous race at my previous "last" marathon (London 2019) and wanted to give it one more chance to feel good about running. I'm glad I did, my full was a PW but I smiled the entire time. Now, it feels right to retire from marathon running and return back to halfs.


----------



## Jason Bryer

KevM said:


> I did run all three races.  I did the half & 8K faster than I had planned on, but I blame that on adrenaline.  Plus it helped me figure out how to take it slower for Dopey.  My experience was good.  I liked it a lot.  The half starts at 7:30 AM and the 8K starts at 10:45 AM.  Towards mile 19 of the Marathon my right knee started getting stiff and I had to walk it out for a good mile or so before I could start running again.  Besides that though, it was good.  I had to look up how many people did it this year.  It’s a real small amount.  There were 196 people registered.  Of that 171 completed all three races.



I was looking at that challenge. I probably could convince my wife to do the half and my older boys the 8k. I have friends that have run that race the last few years and BQ this past year. Said the support was great.


----------



## PrincessV

With some time to reflect, I'm back to share a few more thoughts on it all...

I, too, can't believe it's all over and we have to wait another year to do it again.

I would have forked over the money to register for Dopey 2021 on expo day, just knowing the forecast for this year's marathon, I was already in do-over mode before the first race lol!

I have nothing interesting to say about the 5K and 10K: they were fine, they were fun, nothing exciting happened, which is a good thing.

I woke with a splitting headache for the half and didn't take anything for it because usually, running helps. It didn't this time. The pain lifted a bit in the final miles, but hit full-force again walking to my car. I don't remember a lot about the race - I think I was just focused on getting ti done so I could get to some Aleve and Pepsi to help my head. Other than the headache, I felt good: the heat/humidity wasn't an issue at all for my Floridian blood.

The Marathon. Oh, man. What a beast! The traffic, the delayed start, the heat, the cut course. Honestly, and I almost hate to admit it, I felt great the first 10 miles. The temp and humidity were just-right for me, and running at a comfortable pace, I found myself hitting near-PR splits. I didn't really realize I was getting warm until mile 12, when friends handed me an ice-cold bottle of water and it felt amazing. I slowed it down at that point, but was still moving pretty comfortably through AK. My stomach wasn't feeling great, so I stopped at Thirsty River - no line! - for a Coke, and that helped a lot. Leaving AK, I ran into a friend who was doing her first WDW Marathon and first Dopey and wasn't loving the heat, so I stayed with her for a bit, then picked up my pace a little. A friend had told me back at TTC that she heard they were planning to cut the course, probably around 11am. I knew it was getting close, and I figured the only place a cut would happen would be at Buena Vista/BB, so I was trying to get ahead of it. It was HOT in the sun on Western Way, but I was pouring water all over me at every station and felt pretty okay... and then I heard them announce the course change. Done. No possibility of making it to BB for me. So I slowed way down, found my friend I'd been with earlier, and spent the remainder of the race doing what I could to help her get it done. That was a thousand times more rewarding than BB, and I'm so happy to say she did it!

In retrospect, finishing this year was rather surreal. We saw soooooo many people down in the marathon. This was the worst I've ever seen, and that's including the battlefield scene at the finish of TOT 2012. I saw a couple people here and there early in the race - sitting to the side, looking not great, but like they might rest a bit and get going again. It was worse on Bear Island Rd, where I saw more down and not looking good. Western Way and Buena Vista were truly terrifying: people down left and right, unconscious, medics doing chest compressions, ambulance sirens screaming every few minutes - it felt very weird and somewhat wrong to keep running by, even knowing logically there was nothing we could do to help that wasn't already being done. After finishing, and in line for our challenge medals, the carnage kept coming. Screams for "MEDICS!!" and we were hastened out of that line and into another. More screams for "MEDICS!!" and we were moved again. Just really, really scary.

I think WDW, rD, the volunteers, and especially the medical teams were amazing,. They worked SO hard to keep us safe and to help when it was needed. The truck full of ice outside of DHS was a godsend. I hope a lesson they might learn is to consider having bags of ice at every, or even every other, water stop for conditions like that. I finished with the Balloon Ladies and had water available at every stop along the way. Medical response was FAST and bike medics and officials were keeping an eye on us all the way from AK on.

I've seen some folks PR'd with really fast times and I believe it! The heat just wasn't that bad for some of us until the sun was high. So if you can run a <4:00 marathon, you could be done before the heat really hit. For the rest of us, this is one for the record books based on simply surviving.


----------



## rteetz

Don't know if its been said here but shopDisney has finisher jackets online.


----------



## rdiver

What a week. The race was hot, but coming from and training in Dallas, felt prepared. Mentally was able to complete the race. But at about mile 22, both our legs starting locking up. We were ones that missed Blizzard Beach. Limp mode past Coronado and into HS and Epcot. 

Due to the late start and slowing down due to weather, didn't get on Everest


----------



## KevM

Jason Bryer said:


> I was looking at that challenge. I probably could convince my wife to do the half and my older boys the 8k. I have friends that have run that race the last few years and BQ this past year. Said the support was great.



I don’t really have another marathon to compare it to (my only marathons have been Philly the last two years and this year’s WDW Marathon.  But I did fine the  support to be great.  And yeah, a friend of mine BQ’ed at Philly this year as well.


----------



## rteetz

This years numbers compared to previous


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

I just came from the doctor, who confirmed that I have the flu, Type A. Hopefully, all of us with the flu bug will be well soon. I had my flu shot back in October, so maybe it won’t be quite full-blown. I think DH is getting it, too. Vacationing can be tough!


----------



## rdiver

princesspirateandrunner said:


> I just came from the doctor, who confirmed that I have the flu, Type A. Hopefully, all of us with the flu bug will be well soon. I had my flu shot back in October, so maybe it won’t be quite full-blown. I think DH is getting it, too. Vacationing can be tough!


Part of my family got it too! 

I'm back at work today, and feel off. Don't know if it's still recovering from the marathon/vacation or the flu. Working from home though today and tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## C.beara

rteetz said:


> This years numbers compared to previous
> 
> View attachment 465528



maybe a silly question, but for the 10k for example, does the number include Dopey participants or are they in addition?


----------



## Jason Bryer

rteetz said:


> This years numbers compared to previous
> 
> View attachment 465528



This looks to be finishers. Do you know how many started?


----------



## akrosie

I’m another one who was thinking about next year, even while knowing I would be swept. The first three days were fine, but that marathon! When you’re already a slow runner, and they compress the coral releases because of running late, you just don’t have much cushion to allow for the heat.  And I have a great photopass picture in Magic Kingdom. I’m trucking along with a big smile, unaware that the balloon ladies are right behind me. I know it got worse farther on, and the medics were doing a great job dealing with the situation. They were monitoring us slowpokes pretty carefully until they could get us to the sweep point.


----------



## rteetz

C.beara said:


> maybe a silly question, but for the 10k for example, does the number include Dopey participants or are they in addition?


Yes is does


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> This looks to be finishers. Do you know how many started?


Disney doesn’t give official starting numbers. You can make an estimate based on the corral lists.


----------



## Rozzie

Well DH and I had an absolute blast running Dopey.  It was probably the first race ever where I just ran for fun and joy of it.    We still both hit our realistic finish times.  However we train year round in Orlando and my heart went out to all those who are not accustomed to the humidity.  It is a real and dangerous thing.  

Two questions as I have not run a Jan Full in several years.

1) When did Sweet Caroline get left out?

2)  How long the gospel choir been gone?

Those were 2 things I kept mentally focusing on the entire weekend...and zilch!


----------



## rteetz

Rozzie said:


> Well DH and I had an absolute blast running Dopey.  It was probably the first race ever where I just ran for fun and joy of it.    We still both hit our realistic finish times.  However we train year round in Orlando and my heart went out to all those who are not accustomed to the humidity.  It is a real and dangerous thing.
> 
> Two questions as I have not run a Jan Full in several years.
> 
> 1) When did Sweet Caroline get left out?
> 
> 2)  How long the gospel choir been gone?
> 
> Those were 2 things I kept mentally focusing on the entire weekend...and zilch!


This was the first year without the choir due to the construction.


----------



## kirstie101

I was looking at the list of characters you guys compiled on the Full course and bummed I somehow missed seeing Belle! But then I was looking at my pictures again and I actually took one with her and Aurora...clearly my head was a bit foggy at the end of the race.


----------



## jennamfeo

Rozzie said:


> 1) When did Sweet Caroline get left out?


When I had my people call their people and told them to knock it the heck off with that terrible song.


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> When I had my people call their people and told them to knock it the heck off with that terrible song.


But they played it at the half just for you


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> But they played it at the half just for you


I called that one in as a clue that I was surprising you!


----------



## JB22

Big numbers this year, Any anniversaries next year?

I thought rundisneys water station game was on point.  All the extra stops were necessary.  I got 2-3 cups at every stop and after about mile 13 I was dumping 1-2 cups on to cool down too.  It was soooo hot.  

The Hersheys Kisses were a fail, I was looking forward to holloween candy.  I couldnt get those dang wrappers off and just tossed them.  Luckily my wife had a cookie waiting for me by ToT 

was disappointed we didnt get to go all the way up sunset.  Last year I got a carrot cake cookie at starbucks (could have still this year too I guess just out of way)

Didnt love the finish back out of the park again but understood it.

I didnt hate WWoS and dont really think that Blizzard beach offered me anything of value.   Do we feel like the switched course was done for good or temporary?


----------



## rteetz

JB22 said:


> Big numbers this year, Any anniversaries next year?
> 
> I thought rundisneys water station game was on point.  All the extra stops were necessary.  I got 2-3 cups at every stop and after about mile 13 I was dumping 1-2 cups on to cool down too.  It was soooo hot.
> 
> The Hersheys Kisses were a fail, I was looking forward to holloween candy.  I couldnt get those dang wrappers off and just tossed them.  Luckily my wife had a cookie waiting for me by ToT
> 
> was disappointed we didnt get to go all the way up sunset.  Last year I got a carrot cake cookie at starbucks (could have still this year too I guess just out of way)
> 
> Didnt love the finish back out of the park again but understood it.
> 
> I didnt hate WWoS and dont really think that Blizzard beach offered me anything of value.   Do we feel like the switched course was done for good or temporary?


No anniversaries next year. 

Definitely agree on the chocolate. 

Not sure they will change much next year as people seemed to love this course. The no ESPN or Osceola parkway got big cheers pre-race.


----------



## mjcorral

I'm willing to bet the person responsible for the parking situation on Sunday was the same person that came up with the Club runDisney


----------



## Disney at Heart

We are on our way home after a wonderful run-cation. Goofy was awesome, except for the heat in the last few miles of the full where I had an ice pack in one hand and a sponge in the other starting in HS. It was great meeting several of you at HH, Marathon morning, and DATW.  Rise of the Resistance lived up to its hype and crowds thinned a little during the week. So another great Disney trip is in the books. See y’all at
Star Wars Rival Run!


goingthedistance said:


> That was hot out there, especially after AK for the back of the pack. I am unfortunately no longer Perfectly Goofy or Perfectly Dopey. I pulled myself at mile 19 because of the heat and humidity. I couldn't stay hydrated and recognized the heat stress symptoms that were setting in. So this is the first time since 2006 I have not crossed the marathon finish line. This was warmer than 2007 and 2013. I have to decide if my runDisney career is over or if I try again next year for redemption and start a new streak.
> 
> Overall 6 Perfect Goofy runners did not finish the full, so there are now 72 remaining.


So sorry to hear, but you knew what you needed to do to be safe  DH is one of the 72 left, but it wasn’t easy this year. We are seriously contemplating whether to do anything longer than the half next year. I’m glad there’s a little time to decide before registration!


princesspirateandrunner said:


> I just came from the doctor, who confirmed that I have the flu, Type A. Hopefully, all of us with the flu bug will be well soon. I had my flu shot back in October, so maybe it won’t be quite full-blown. I think DH is getting it, too. Vacationing can be tough!


Sorry to hear about you and others who have the flu. My family is having coughing fits, but hoping it stops there!


----------



## PrincessV

I'll confess that I went in thinking the new course would be amazing, and I came out hating it and wishing we had the old one back, WWOS and all. Starting from the middle of F, EP Round 1 was a hot mess: so congested it was slow walking shoulder to shoulder for stretches. Western Way was no better than Osceola in heat and sun. Friends who made it into BB were not impressed at all - they reported it being very tight and the parking lot tour awful. I miss the extra time we once had in DHS. #RIPDiscoTunnel


----------



## Barca33Runner

PrincessV said:


> #RIPDiscoTunnel



I felt they kind of resurrected it for the Half running under the bridge heading to MK. Not sure if it was the same for the Full.


----------



## PrincessV

Barca33Runner said:


> I felt they kind of resurrected it for the Half running under the bridge heading to MK. Not sure if it was the same for the Full.


I thought the same thing! Just needed a mirrored ball up there. And yep, they had it going for the full, too.


----------



## Ponoche

PrincessV said:


> I'll confess that I went in thinking the new course would be amazing, and I came out hating it and wishing we had the old one back, WWOS and all. Starting from the middle of F, EP Round 1 was a hot mess: so congested it was slow walking shoulder to shoulder for stretches. Western Way was no better than Osceola in heat and sun. Friends who made it into BB were not impressed at all - they reported it being very tight and the parking lot tour awful. I miss the extra time we once had in DHS. #RIPDiscoTunnel



I agree with all of this. Wanted to love the course but Epcot starting in F was hard to get though, and Western Way broke me mentally. Last year was my first marathon, and I ended up actually liking WWOS, it had variation and character stops. But Western Way in that sun was just a long monotonous stretch of nothing, and I just wanted it to be over.


----------



## Sleepy425

I still have at least 3 character stops that I don't have PhotoPass pics for yet.  My 10K character pic (only stopped once) finally came up yesterday, so I'm trying to be patient waiting for the rest from the half.
My running partner can't get off for Marathon weekend next year (military so pretty much no chance of that changing), so I'm hoping to convince someone else to go with me.  He checked his schedule and he is able to take off for Star Wars weekend 2021, so like a good friend I told him I'd run that weekend, too.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> Not sure they will change much next year as people seemed to love this course. The no ESPN or Osceola parkway got big cheers pre-race.



That was before people knew about the Blizzard Beach parking lot...


----------



## PointerPower

I'm not sure what I dislike more:  80° and 90% humidity, or 30° and snowing (it started snowing right after this was taken)!

Either way, I was glad to get out with my favorite running buddy today!


----------



## The Expert

Ugh, add me to the group of the immunocompromised. Achy, tired, coughing... it's coming! Downing zinc and vitamin C like crazy.


----------



## mjcorral

To go along with the list of characters, should we list the songs played? I want to make an inspirational playlist.

Here is what I can remember...

Start line:
Bare Necessities (new movie)
Pirates of the Caribbean (movie)
Brave-Touch the Sky

Along the Course:
Original One Little Spark
Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
Illuminations
Stand Out- Goofy Movie
Orange Bird Song
On the Open Road- Goofy Movie
Dig a Little Deeper- Princess and the Frog
I Can go the Distance- Hercules
How Far I'll Go- Moana


I know there were a whole lot more, but I may have been delirious throughout the race. Please add what you can remember.


----------



## UNCBear24

Nightriders19 said:


> Wow, I still can't believe Marathon Weekend is over, and that I actually ran a marathon.  DH is now planning Marathon Weekend trips for the next 3 years at least, lol.
> 
> Silly question...it turns out that I placed 3rd in my age group.  Do I get something for that?  Does anyone know what?  The runDisney site just says that there are awards for the top 3 in each age group, but doesn't have any other specifics.


When I placed at Wine & Dine, I received a plaque in the mail about six weeks later.


----------



## JB22

Ponoche said:


> I agree with all of this. Wanted to love the course but Epcot starting in F was hard to get though, and Western Way broke me mentally. Last year was my first marathon, and I ended up actually liking WWOS, it had variation and character stops. But Western Way in that sun was just a long monotonous stretch of nothing, and I just wanted it to be over.


They shotgunned 16000 or so people out in under 30 minutes because of the delay.  Would have been an hour otherwise.  In all reality the people starting further back started the same time they would have anyway but I’m sure congestion wasn’t pretty for awhile.

I started at the front of C and didn’t see any real bad congestion but I knew it had to be bad considering how quickly they sent everyone out.

I didn’t like the the course.  I would have rathered seeing the fields at wwos instead of all the extra roads.  BB was pretty dead and uninteresting.

Sorry to hear about the folks who lost perfect but on the bright side now you don’t have to keep getting up 4 days in a row 

Conditions were brutal.  Hopefully no one got seriously hurt out there.  I’ve had a trip to the er for dehydration after a race.  Not good times....


----------



## rteetz

FFigawi said:


> That was before people knew about the Blizzard Beach parking lot...


If they would’ve let us in the wave pool it would’ve been fine.


----------



## KevM

mjcorral said:


> To go along with the list of characters, should we list the songs played? I want to make an inspirational playlist.
> 
> Here is what I can remember...
> 
> Start line:
> Bare Necessities (new movie)
> Pirates of the Caribbean (movie)
> Brave-Touch the Sky
> 
> Along the Course:
> Original One Little Spark
> Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
> Illuminations
> Stand Out- Goofy Movie
> Orange Bird Song
> On the Open Road- Goofy Movie
> Dig a Little Deeper- Princess and the Frog
> I Can go the Distance- Hercules
> How Far I'll Go- Moana
> 
> 
> I know there were a whole lot more, but I may have been delirious throughout the race. Please add what you can remember.



Hmm the only other song I know I heard that isn’t listed and comes right to mind is the Goof Troop theme song.


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> If they would’ve let us in the wave pool it would’ve been fine.



I was so very tempted to “accidentally slip” in.


----------



## dobball23

JB22 said:


> They shotgunned 16000 or so people out in under 30 minutes because of the delay.  Would have been an hour otherwise.  In all reality the people starting further back started the same time they would have anyway but I’m sure congestion wasn’t pretty for awhile.
> 
> I started at the front of C and didn’t see any real bad congestion but I knew it had to be bad considering how quickly they sent everyone out.
> 
> I didn’t like the the course.  I would have rathered seeing the fields at wwos instead of all the extra roads.  BB was pretty dead and uninteresting.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the folks who lost perfect but on the bright side now you don’t have to keep getting up 4 days in a row
> 
> Conditions were brutal.  Hopefully no one got seriously hurt out there.  I’ve had a trip to the er for dehydration after a race.  Not good times....


I was on a bus from Pop Century at 3:10 a.m. I didn't arrive at Epcot until 5:10 a.m. because of the traffic situation. I walked over to the corrals and they were forcing everyone to enter around the "D" balloon, which means even though I was "A" I probably started with people in E and F. I can tell you it was VERY crowded from my perspective.


----------



## FFigawi

rteetz said:


> If they would’ve let us in the wave pool it would’ve been fine.



Goals for next year


----------



## lhermiston

jennamfeo said:


> When I had my people call their people and told them to knock it the heck off with that terrible song.



Blocked and reported.



PrincessV said:


> I'll confess that I went in thinking the new course would be amazing, and I came out hating it and wishing we had the old one back, WWOS and all. Starting from the middle of F, EP Round 1 was a hot mess: so congested it was slow walking shoulder to shoulder for stretches. Western Way was no better than Osceola in heat and sun. Friends who made it into BB were not impressed at all - they reported it being very tight and the parking lot tour awful. I miss the extra time we once had in DHS. #RIPDiscoTunnel



Put me in the former course camp, too. Seemed very congested this year and Blizzard Beach was garbage.



rteetz said:


> If they would’ve let us in the wave pool it would’ve been fine.



I mean, I got to do a little splashing around. And the rash I got from it is almost cleared up!


----------



## BigEeyore

Anyone else super impressed with the Captain Jack on the half course? I really did a double take!


----------



## Harlaxton

Captain Jack told my I stunk.  Sadly, I could only agree with him.


----------



## mr incredibleS1

I got home Monday, and haven't had the time to sit down and write a report from this years race, so here it goes:
I signed up for the Marathon and the 10k.  It seemed like a good idea months ago, but as the race got closer, I regretted it, knowing that I would be getting up now several mornings in a row early because of the races and to get into RoTR.  The good thing was we got up early on Thursday to ride RoTR, so I was tired enough Thursday night to get to bed earlier.  The bad news was I was then so tired Friday, That I went to bed early Friday night and slept in Saturday, so I slept like crap Saturday night.  Either way, doing the 10k was good, because it was like a dress rehearsal for the marathon:  I got to know the lay out, what was served for food, coffee.  I was glad to see that you could use your magic band to purchase snacks and coffee at the start, as I did forget my snack Friday.  On Saturday night, I went to the food court to find something for breakfast on Sunday.  The only thing that looked appealing (except for the price) was the runners food bag for $10.  I got it, and I'm glad I did.  I didn't wait around at the food court on Sunday morning, and was able to get on one of the Pop busses that made it to the start on time.  Note to self:  Always do this.  I heard a guy talking in line for breakfast on Monday who said that he got on the Pop bus at 3:05, and didn't make it to Epcot until 5!  There would have not been time to eat had that been me!  

I was a little disappointed at the fact that they had us arrive 30 minutes earlier, but only sent us out about 7 minutes earlier than usual.  I hope this problem is corrected in the future.  I was really concerned about the heat, and thought that I wouldn't be able to perform well at all.  I went to the Frozen ride the night before, and spoke to a cast member, who gave me a Fastpass for the ride so that I could ride it during the Marathon.  What happened during the marathon though, I do not know how or why, but I did much better than expected.  Even with stopping three times to use the bathroom, and one photo op, I completed the Marathon in 4:27:45!  This ranked as the third fastest of my 5 Disney Marathons, and only 10 minutes slower than my best.  I heard someone say or read somewhere right before the marathon to pour water on your head and body at the water stops.  Almost every one, I dumped the water on my head and let it drizzle down my front or back.  I don't know if this is what helped, but I made it and was very satisfied with my time.

Doing the courses every two or three years, it is tough to say what I liked or didn't like about each aspect of the course.  I will say that I did not like WWoS, and I'm glad that we didn't run there.  

I will say that I have been surprised at how I felt when I got done.  I didn't seem as beat up as other marathons, and wonder if the flatness of the course has something to do about that.  I also wonder about all the walking I did in the parks in the previous 5 days had anything to do with it.  I will say that walking through the parks after probably helped to move out the lactic acid out of my legs.  After the Marathon, I went back to the hotel to shower, then spent the rest of the day and evening at three different parks, and didn't get back to the hotel until 9 pm.  At the end of the day, my Garmin said I had 75,000 steps and had gone 42 miles!!

Leaving on Monday was tough.  My family and I had a wonderful week, not only did I run the 10k and Marathon, but we celebrated my daughter's 21st birthday in Disney.  It had been 3 years since we had been in Disney and I knew leaving that in reality, it probably will be another two to three years until I will return.  It is nice staying in the Disney bubble, away from reality for a week.

Upon returning, I learned that after being very lucky for the last 11 years in a row, I did not secure an entry for the Boston Marathon this year.  I have received entries from the running clubs I belong to, but the BAA is giving out less and less each year, and this year I did not make the cut.  I will resume Marathon training next week for  a different April marathon this year.  I need something to get me through the rest of this New England winter!


----------



## JB22

FFigawi said:


> Goals for next year


lol yeah jumping in the lazy river looked pretty good


----------



## mr incredibleS1

mr incredibleS1 said:


> I got home Monday, and haven't had the time to sit down and write a report from this years race, so here it goes:
> I signed up for the Marathon and the 10k.  It seemed like a good idea months ago, but as the race got closer, I regretted it, knowing that I would be getting up now several mornings in a row early because of the races and to get into RoTR.  The good thing was we got up early on Thursday to ride RoTR, so I was tired enough Thursday night to get to bed earlier.  The bad news was I was then so tired Friday, That I went to bed early Friday night and slept in Saturday, so I slept like crap Saturday night.  Either way, doing the 10k was good, because it was like a dress rehearsal for the marathon:  I got to know the lay out, what was served for food, coffee.  I was glad to see that you could use your magic band to purchase snacks and coffee at the start, as I did forget my snack Friday.  On Saturday night, I went to the food court to find something for breakfast on Sunday.  The only thing that looked appealing (except for the price) was the runners food bag for $10.  I got it, and I'm glad I did.  I didn't wait around at the food court on Sunday morning, and was able to get on one of the Pop busses that made it to the start on time.  Note to self:  Always do this.  I heard a guy talking in line for breakfast on Monday who said that he got on the Pop bus at 3:05, and didn't make it to Epcot until 5!  There would have not been time to eat had that been me!
> 
> I was a little disappointed at the fact that they had us arrive 30 minutes earlier, but only sent us out about 7 minutes earlier than usual.  I hope this problem is corrected in the future.  I was really concerned about the heat, and thought that I wouldn't be able to perform well at all.  I went to the Frozen ride the night before, and spoke to a cast member, who gave me a Fastpass for the ride so that I could ride it during the Marathon.  What happened during the marathon though, I do not know how or why, but I did much better than expected.  Even with stopping three times to use the bathroom, and one photo op, I completed the Marathon in 4:27:45!  This ranked as the third fastest of my 5 Disney Marathons, and only 10 minutes slower than my best.  I heard someone say or read somewhere right before the marathon to pour water on your head and body at the water stops.  Almost every one, I dumped the water on my head and let it drizzle down my front or back.  I don't know if this is what helped, but I made it and was very satisfied with my time.
> 
> Doing the courses every two or three years, it is tough to say what I liked or didn't like about each aspect of the course.  I will say that I did not like WWoS, and I'm glad that we didn't run there.
> 
> I will say that I have been surprised at how I felt when I got done.  I didn't seem as beat up as other marathons, and wonder if the flatness of the course has something to do about that.  I also wonder about all the walking I did in the parks in the previous 5 days had anything to do with it.  I will say that walking through the parks after probably helped to move out the lactic acid out of my legs.  After the Marathon, I went back to the hotel to shower, then spent the rest of the day and evening at three different parks, and didn't get back to the hotel until 9 pm.  At the end of the day, my Garmin said I had 75,000 steps and had gone 42 miles!!
> 
> Leaving on Monday was tough.  My family and I had a wonderful week, not only did I run the 10k and Marathon, but we celebrated my daughter's 21st birthday in Disney.  It had been 3 years since we had been in Disney and I knew leaving that in reality, it probably will be another two to three years until I will return.  It is nice staying in the Disney bubble, away from reality for a week.
> 
> Upon returning, I learned that after being very lucky for the last 11 years in a row, I did not secure an entry for the Boston Marathon this year.  I have received entries from the running clubs I belong to, but the BAA is giving out less and less each year, and this year I did not make the cut.  I will resume Marathon training next week for  a different April marathon this year.  I need something to get me through the rest of this New England winter!


Oh, for prosperity's sake the one photo I took with Mr. & Mrs. Incredible


----------



## rteetz

Was this it? I know the 5K only had 4 which was down but the 10K also seems down unless I am missing some. Full would be comparable to 2017's number of characters.


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> Was this it? I know the 5K only had 4 which was down but the 10K also seems down unless I am missing some. Full would be comparable to 2017's number of characters.
> 
> View attachment 465664



For the full, there was also Dapper Donald & Daisy.


----------



## Sleepy425

BigEeyore said:


> View attachment 465612
> Anyone else super impressed with the Captain Jack on the half course? I really did a double take!


On the way past the second time there was a lady stopped staring at him going “it has to be him. It’s Johnny Depp. It has to be!!!”


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> Was this it? I know the 5K only had 4 which was down but the 10K also seems down unless I am missing some. Full would be comparable to 2017's number of characters.
> 
> View attachment 465664


Also, if you want to add them to the full list - the Town Cryer and Sam Eagle we’re out - not quite a photo stop. And Frozone was out with Mr. and Mrs. Incredible.


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> Was this it? I know the 5K only had 4 which was down but the 10K also seems down unless I am missing some. Full would be comparable to 2017's number of characters.
> 
> View attachment 465664



Would the animals on the way to and out of Animal Kingdom count for this list?  The trainers/handlers were letting us take pictures with them.


----------



## FawnJD

mjcorral said:


> To go along with the list of characters, should we list the songs played? I want to make an inspirational playlist.
> 
> Here is what I can remember...
> 
> Start line:
> Bare Necessities (new movie)
> Pirates of the Caribbean (movie)
> Brave-Touch the Sky
> 
> Along the Course:
> Original One Little Spark
> Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
> Illuminations
> Stand Out- Goofy Movie
> Orange Bird Song
> On the Open Road- Goofy Movie
> Dig a Little Deeper- Princess and the Frog
> I Can go the Distance- Hercules
> How Far I'll Go- Moana
> 
> 
> I know there were a whole lot more, but I may have been delirious throughout the race. Please add what you can remember.



During the full I heard the "Whistle (While You Work It)" song more than once.  I don't know if it's from anything or just a pop song, but I made note of having to hear it around Mile 17 after I'd heard it before because I find it to be a particularly annoying song. lol


----------



## Mickey Momma

First of all, congratulations to all the runners who showed up this weekend.  “Less than ideal” doesn’t begin to describe MW 2020. 

This will be long and wordy.  I won't feel bad if you don’t want to read all of this, but please scroll down to the last paragraph.

Most of you know of my debilitating laundry incident last month and my complete lack of confidence on whether I was going to be a runner or spectator for my races - the 10K and the full.

The 10K went fairly well.  I stuck to my heavy walking intervals and was obviously happy to run my one minutes.  (I should share one of the photos the photographers captured.  Pure joy on my face.) Headed straight into the medical area after the finish line and wrapped my knee with a bag of ice, but it wasn’t long before the adrenaline had worn off and the pain returned.  By the HH meet up I wasn’t sure I was going to make it to the starting line Sunday.  All of you that listened to me go on and on and on Friday - thank you.

Decided the best course of action was to wait and see how I felt Saturday morning before making my decision for Sunday.  Woke up feeling no better or worse than I did before the 10K, so gave myself the thumbs up.

Fast forward to Sunday.  I was with a couple of friends and one of them was running the full for the very first time.  I typically catch the first bus Sunday morning, but she wanted to sleep as long as possible.  (I will NEVER to do THAT again folks.) We caught a bus at Pop at 3:10 and all seemed well until it wasn’t.  Our bus driver was not going to leave the far right lane and the car in front of us let multiple cars and buses in front of him/her.  We finally got off the bus at 4:50.  Told my friend to leave me and get to her corral because I still had my bag to deal with before hiking out to the corals.  

Fast walked on my bum knee to the corrals and was directed to my corral entrance (F) just to be turned back by the poor volunteer who was just doing her job.  I was counting on that time cushion if I was to have any chance of finishing, so I immediately burst into tears and yelled at her that I had been on the bus at 3:10.  Some kind runner who had also been turned away did his best to calm me down and lead me to the next corral.

The volunteers at G let us enter the back of our original corral and we walked back up our empty corral.  At this point the volunteer who wouldn’t let me into the front corral entrance was letting other runners enter where she had turned me away. I threw my arms up at her and she mouthed she was sorry.  

I still feel bad for screaming at her.  Not my best moment and, all in all, a horrible start to a race.

I never had a moment to slow down and gather my thoughts from the time I checked my bag to crossing the starting line.  I decided to use the first mile to get myself together and was shocked when I saw the text that the balloon ladies had started a mere ten minutes after me.  

I decided to stick with my 3:1 intervals and keep my overall pace around the required 16:00 minutes miles.  I skipped the photo stops I had already done, but stopped for others because as far back as I was, everyone was terrified of being caught and the lines were almost non-existent.  Things were going well until we went under the waterway by the Contemporary.  Downhill slopes are what seem to irritate my knee the most right now and some knee pain started to set in.  Stopped for multiple photos inside MK (zero lines) and texted my friend who wasn’t running the full that I had decided to see where my knee was at at the halfway point.  Right before mile 12 she asked if she should go ahead and come to the finish line and I told her not yet.  Things changed rapidly over the next half mile, however.  The pain was getting worse and I was seeing talk of the course being cut at BB.  When I saw the Parade Bus parked on the side of the road with the 13.1 timing mat up ahead, I made my decision.  Told the medics on the side of the road by the bus I’d be right back, ran over the timing mat, made sure I got my text, and walked back to the bus.  I texted my husband my decision and I think (know) he was relieved.  Then I sat there for maybe fifteen minutes while some runners made the same decision to stop and, as the balloon ladies rounded the corner, the decision to stop was made for others whether they wanted to do so or not.

I have spent the last few days waffling between being proud of making the decision to stop before I did any more permanent damage to my knee and questioning whether I could have gone on. This is obviously typical runner “what-if” speak.  In reality I know I made the right decision overriding the runner part of my brain to push through pain at all costs, but my ego is a bit bruised from my first DNF after four marathons and multiple other races.  

Anyhow, back to the marathon, we drove to the finish line.  They handed me a medal after my ride on the Parade Bus that I immediately stuffed in my pocket.  This was to be my fifth marathon, so at least I have no doubt I can run the distance.  I met up with @Keels, @jennamfeo, and @croach, drank beer, and celebrated all the finishers coming in.  

I want to thank everybody here.  *I can not say that enough.*  Folks who I have only met in person a handful of times, and some who I have never met, were checking on me before, during, and after the marathon.  I think that knowing you all were out there cheering and caring for me allowed me to make a difficult, but absolutely correct decision to stop.  Next steps are to get a second opinion of what is going on with me knee so I can be ready be ready to return in 2022.


----------



## PointerPower

KevM said:


> Would the animals on the way to and out of Animal Kingdom count for this list?  The trainers/handlers were letting us take pictures with them.



I was bummed that I missed them this year - they were 'resting' when I came through and weren't out on the course.  Last year, they had a goat and a Red-tailed Hawk and I was able to get some good pictures with them


----------



## JBinORL

rteetz said:


> Was this it? I know the 5K only had 4 which was down but the 10K also seems down unless I am missing some. Full would be comparable to 2017's number of characters.
> 
> View attachment 465664


Stitch was out for the half as well


----------



## Jason Bryer

It is crazy what people are asking and bidding for on the medals. Do they not know you can get all six the medals in a frame for $320 from Lasting Commemoratives?!

Super annoying how many eBay sellers are selling multiple of the pins. Really wish runDisney would crack down on this. Upside is, I have already noticed some price drops a week later. I don't think people are biting.


----------



## camaker

Jason Bryer said:


> It is crazy what people are asking and bidding for on the medals. Do they not know you can get all six the medals in a frame for $320 from Lasting Commemoratives?!
> 
> Super annoying how many eBay sellers are selling multiple of the pins. Really wish runDisney would crack down on this. Upside is, I have already noticed some price drops a week later. I don't think people are biting.



What motivation does RunDisney have to crack down on this?  They just want the merchandise sold.  There were leftover shirts and pins in the airport Disney shop when I left.  From there, I understand that they go to the cast store and/or the local outlet.  Don't get me wrong, I find it aggravating, but as long as people are willing to pay stupid markups on eBay, there will be a market for this type of behavior.


----------



## rteetz

Jason Bryer said:


> It is crazy what people are asking and bidding for on the medals. Do they not know you can get all six the medals in a frame for $320 from Lasting Commemoratives?!
> 
> Super annoying how many eBay sellers are selling multiple of the pins. Really wish runDisney would crack down on this. Upside is, I have already noticed some price drops a week later. I don't think people are biting.


It’s not different for unlimited edition stuff in the parks tho.


----------



## SheHulk

Started coming down with a cold yesterday and it's in full force today. I really do feel like at least 50% of the times I fly, I wind up with a cold. Every time, I swear the next time I'll douse myself with hand sanitizer etc. but every time I forget.

runDisney sent me a survey today, don't know if anybody else got one.


----------



## hmonkeyruns

mjcorral said:


> To go along with the list of characters, should we list the songs played? I want to make an inspirational playlist.
> 
> Here is what I can remember...
> 
> Start line:
> Bare Necessities (new movie)
> Pirates of the Caribbean (movie)
> Brave-Touch the Sky
> 
> Along the Course:
> Original One Little Spark
> Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
> Illuminations
> Stand Out- Goofy Movie
> Orange Bird Song
> On the Open Road- Goofy Movie
> Dig a Little Deeper- Princess and the Frog
> I Can go the Distance- Hercules
> How Far I'll Go- Moana
> 
> 
> I know there were a whole lot more, but I may have been delirious throughout the race. Please add what you can remember.




I heard these two in World Showcase:

Almost There  - Princess & the Frog 
On My Way - Brother Bear


I didn't hear this during the race but you should consider adding the Happily Ever After fireworks song to your list.


----------



## mjcorral

FawnJD said:


> During the full I heard the "Whistle (While You Work It)" song more than once.  I don't know if it's from anything or just a pop song, but I made note of having to hear it around Mile 17 after I'd heard it before because I find it to be a particularly annoying song. lol



Lol, yeah I heard it multiple times, super annoying.



hmonkeyruns said:


> I heard these two in World Showcase:
> 
> Almost There  - Princess & the Frog
> On My Way - Brother Bear
> 
> 
> I didn't hear this during the race but you should consider adding the Happily Ever After fireworks song to your list.



Yes! Thank you. I thought of another

Into the Unknown- Frozen 2


----------



## rteetz

No trip report for me this year, retiring from those. I am doing brief race recaps in my running journal though!


----------



## FawnJD

mjcorral said:


> Yes! Thank you. I thought of another
> 
> Into the Unknown- Frozen 2



If I'm remembering correctly, they played this when Corral A started out, and it got me emotional, thinking of the people chasing super fast goals that day. I cannot be held accountable for the sappy things I think pre-race.


----------



## lhermiston

rteetz said:


> No trip report for me this year, retiring from those. I am doing brief race recaps in my running journal though!



Is that because you don't remember as much now that you're over 21? Welcome to the club.

At least tell everyone whether you fold or scrunch.


----------



## rteetz

lhermiston said:


> Is that because you don't remember as much now that you're over 21? Welcome to the club.
> 
> At least tell everyone whether you fold or scrunch.


----------



## jeremy1002

Based on reports, I was very lucky to board my bus from Pop by 2:50 and not just 15-20 minutes later.  I was dropped off a typical fashion of time later, just ahead of the traffic madness, apparently.

My question is:  what happened???  I know traffic was bad.  Why?  Was it the new utilization of roads and parking lot for this particular course layout?  Bonus points of your answer includes maps.


----------



## rteetz

jeremy1002 said:


> Based on reports, I was very lucky to board my bus from Pop by 2:50 and not just 15-20 minutes later.  I was dropped off a typical fashion of time later, just ahead of the traffic madness, apparently.
> 
> My question is:  what happened???  I know traffic was bad.  Why?  Was it the new utilization of roads and parking lot for this particular course layout?  Bonus points of your answer includes maps.


The half had some struggles but nothing as bad as the full. They wanted to close the parking lot by 4AM but they couldn’t because of how much traffic was still coming in.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Back in Pa.  Temperature upon arriving home was 32.  Missing the warm Florida temperatures.  

DW started to feel ill during the cruise.  We completed the CC 5k Challenge, but she was spent by mile 2.  Most of the rest of Wednesday and a lot of Thursday was spent in bed under a blanket due to chills.  We chalked it up to her all-out effort during the Half on Saturday, spectating the Full, and the 5k (another hot and sunny day).  Ended up at the Medical Center on the ship Thursday afternoon, where they diagnosed suspected influenza.  On medication, and feeling better today than yesterday.  Both going to bed now.  Unpacking has begun; laundry starts tomorrow.  Looks like we'll bookend this trip with another snowstorm tomorrow!

Will post more at we put things back together here.


----------



## michigandergirl

SheHulk said:


> runDisney sent me a survey today, don't know if anybody else got one.



I didn't get one, but I wish I did! I was disappointed with a few things compared to previous MW's, but overall it didn't really affect anything - I still had a great time. 

I'm curious though, what kind of questions were on it?


----------



## Jason Bryer

jeremy1002 said:


> Based on reports, I was very lucky to board my bus from Pop by 2:50 and not just 15-20 minutes later.  I was dropped off a typical fashion of time later, just ahead of the traffic madness, apparently.
> 
> My question is:  what happened???  I know traffic was bad.  Why?  Was it the new utilization of roads and parking lot for this particular course layout?  Bonus points of your answer includes maps.



This is my guess, they typically have four lanes going into the lot, 2 to the left of the tram barrier, 2 to the right filling in 2 rows at a time. Marathon morning they were Filtering down to just two lanes. No idea why.


----------



## Ponoche

michigandergirl said:


> I didn't get one, but I wish I did! I was disappointed with a few things compared to previous MW's, but overall it didn't really affect anything - I still had a great time.
> 
> I'm curious though, what kind of questions were on it?



It was pretty extensive. Asked opinions about the course, where there was congestion, merchandise selections, how tickets were purchased, where we stayed. Took about 20 minutes to complete.


----------



## Nightriders19

FawnJD said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, they played this when Corral A started out, and it got me emotional, thinking of the people chasing super fast goals that day. I cannot be held accountable for the sappy things I think pre-race.


 This was me!!!!  It was my first full marathon and I was super nervous about my ambitious goal pre-race.  The Frozen 2 soundtrack has been my jam for the last couple months, so Into the Unknown was perfect!


----------



## DerTobi75

SheHulk said:


> Started coming down with a cold yesterday and it's in full force today. I really do feel like at least 50% of the times I fly, I wind up with a cold. Every time, I swear the next time I'll douse myself with hand sanitizer etc. but every time I forget.
> 
> runDisney sent me a survey today, don't know if anybody else got one.


Same here, for both. Also caught a cold. Maybe sat for too long in a wet shirt at the Beach on Monday, should have better done DATW  We are flying home on Saturday, gotta be fun, with that cold.

Got a couple of Surveys from Disney in my Mailbox.


----------



## knhellesky

michigandergirl said:


> I didn't get one, but I wish I did! I was disappointed with a few things compared to previous MW's, but overall it didn't really affect anything - I still had a great time.
> 
> I'm curious though, what kind of questions were on it?





Ponoche said:


> It was pretty extensive. Asked opinions about the course, where there was congestion, merchandise selections, how tickets were purchased, where we stayed. Took about 20 minutes to complete.



I got the survey... and am trying to complete it, but I'm currently stuck with the question below with no options to choose or box to type a comment on.


----------



## SheHulk

michigandergirl said:


> I didn't get one, but I wish I did! I was disappointed with a few things compared to previous MW's, but overall it didn't really affect anything - I still had a great time.
> 
> I'm curious though, what kind of questions were on it?


Similar to @Ponoche . They asked a lot of radio button questions about pretty much everything, then gave an opportunity to expand your answer for a random few. It was long. The only real negative I had about the weekend, I didn’t say because I wasn’t prompted to say it I guess: a lot of little things seemed cheaped  out a little. Like the shirt quality, other things that you don’t mind on its own but when there are a lot it’s disappointing. If I had never done a race weekend before I wouldn’t notice of course. I did say I would have loved to buy some Goofy merch but there wasn’t much available on Friday. The stuff that was, like shirts, I didn’t like partly because if the material. I’d buy a magnet, mug, etc in a heartbeat.


----------



## Barca33Runner

SheHulk said:


> Similar to @Ponoche . They asked a lot of radio button questions about pretty much everything, then gave an opportunity to expand your answer for a random few. It was long. The only real negative I had about the weekend, I didn’t say because I wasn’t prompted to say it I guess: a lot of little things seemed cheaped  out a little. Like the shirt quality, other things that you don’t mind on its own but when there are a lot it’s disappointing. If I had never done a race weekend before I wouldn’t notice of course. I did say I would have loved to buy some Goofy merch but there wasn’t much available on Friday. The stuff that was, like shirts, I didn’t like partly because if the material. I’d buy a magnet, mug, etc in a heartbeat.



I didn’t get a survey, but I agree with this observation and it’s been an ongoing issue for me with rD and Disney, in general, over the years. It’s a lot of small changes here and there, obvious instances of nickel and dime-ing, and propensity to use every excuse available to slightly cheapen experiences.

Certain things are inevitable; I totally understand why the Marathon doesn’t run through Galaxy’s Edge and Toy Story Land. They are too narrow to accommodate the masses early in a race and far too packed with guests to accommodate even smaller, spread out groups later in the day. Using that example, it would be awesome if rD looked at the situation and said, “we can’t give the runners GE or TSL, but what experience can we give them?” Instead rD cuts out Sunset Boulevard and Hollywood Boulevard as well and makes an already underwhelming experience worse.

I understand it’s a business. Still it’s pretty apparent in a lot of things that their only calculus is “what is the maximum we can charge for an experience and what is the minimum experience we can provide for a charge?”

And yet, WDW is still one of my favorite places and Marathon Weekend is one of my favorite times. I look forward to getting back when I’m not there and I hate leaving when I am.


----------



## Ponoche

knhellesky said:


> I got the survey... and am trying to complete it, but I'm currently stuck with the question below with no options to choose or box to type a comment on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465935


That’s not fun, did mine on mobile, no weirdness that way.


----------



## SheHulk

So, now that I'm thinking about it, one of the little things that was really noticeable for me was entering the castle both days. Remember way back, a few years ago now, they had trumpeters at the back of the castle there as you were entering? That was so special and almost electrifying. Really made the moment extra "royal" and unique. I remember they took those out and then you got Anna and Elsa. I didn't run these races last year, but this year I was definitely surprised and chagrined that there was nothing at all there. No stepsisters off to the side, nobody up on the balcony, nothing. Maybe this is how it was last year, I don't know, but I wish I had remembered to mention that in the survey. Maybe, if you want to be generous about it, this was a conscious decision to cut down on traffic right there? I've never experienced it but I know others said they were stuck in a crowd for a long time there because everybody just stopped dead to take pictures or film whatever was up on that balcony when they had people there. It was the biggest loss for me and I wish I had remembered to say something. All of that said, runDisney in general is still the most unique marathon or half marathon course(s) I will ever run, and if I had never done it before, I would have come back amazed. 
I did mention that construction around Epcot was downright depressing to run through also but runDisney can't help that. That said, I've run big city courses that did not have that miserable looking a landscape over 13 miles.


----------



## rteetz

SheHulk said:


> So, now that I'm thinking about it, one of the little things that was really noticeable for me was entering the castle both days. Remember way back, a few years ago now, they had trumpeters at the back of the castle there as you were entering? That was so special and almost electrifying. Really made the moment extra "royal" and unique. I remember they took those out and then you got Anna and Elsa. I didn't run these races last year, but this year I was definitely surprised and chagrined that there was nothing at all there. No stepsisters off to the side, nobody up on the balcony, nothing. Maybe this is how it was last year, I don't know, but I wish I had remembered to mention that in the survey. Maybe, if you want to be generous about it, this was a conscious decision to cut down on traffic right there? I've never experienced it but I know others said they were stuck in a crowd for a long time there because everybody just stopped dead to take pictures or film whatever was up on that balcony when they had people there. It was the biggest loss for me and I wish I had remembered to say something. All of that said, runDisney in general is still the most unique marathon or half marathon course(s) I will ever run, and if I had never done it before, I would have come back amazed.
> I did mention that construction around Epcot was downright depressing to run through also but runDisney can't help that. That said, I've run big city courses that did not have that miserable looking a landscape over 13 miles.


Oh yeah I did comment on the lack of anything on the backside of the castle.


----------



## camaker

rteetz said:


> Oh yeah I did comment on the lack of anything on the backside of the castle.



I noticed the lack, too. I really liked having Anna and Elsa up there talking to the runners. My guess is the same as @SheHulk that they cut it to try to help with the congestion in that area. My biggest disappointment in the new course was the early Epcot miles meaning I got to the castle after the sun was up and the lights turned off.


----------



## FawnJD

Nightriders19 said:


> This was me!!!!  It was my first full marathon and I was super nervous about my ambitious goal pre-race.  The Frozen 2 soundtrack has been my jam for the last couple months, so Into the Unknown was perfect!



Congrats on an incredible race! My younger daughter always asks Alexa to play the Frozen 2 soundtrack while she's taking her bath, and I'm only slightly embarrassed to say that I still haven't been able to listen to "Show Yourself" without getting a little choked up. lol


----------



## Baloo in MI

camaker said:


> I noticed the lack, too. I really liked having Anna and Elsa up there talking to the runners. My guess is the same as @SheHulk that they cut it to try to help with the congestion in that area. My biggest disappointment in the new course was the early Epcot miles meaning I got to the castle after the sun was up and the lights turned off.



I agree that getting to Magic Kingdom when it is light was a little disappointing - no castle lights, Main Street feels different even with the crowds still so filled and inspiring.  But I will say that I did like that I was already at 10 miles into the race at that point.  For me psychologically there is something beneficial about hitting double digits that makes me feel like the goal is reachable.  In the past when it was a direct shot to MK it was always a little deflating to me upon leaving MK and still being at like mile 6 or 7.  Thankfully the half still gave us a lit up tree, Main Street and Castle. Dare I say that maybe they start the Marathon even a bit earlier (and on time) so more people could get to MK before it gets light out?


----------



## pwmitch237

Baloo in MI said:


> I agree that getting to Magic Kingdom when it is light was a little disappointing - no castle lights, Main Street feels different even with the crowds still so filled and inspiring.  But I will say that I did like that I was already at 10 miles into the race at that point.  For me psychologically there is something beneficial about hitting double digits that makes me feel like the goal is reachable.  In the past when it was a direct shot to MK it was always a little deflating to me upon leaving MK and still being at like mile 6 or 7.  Thankfully the half still gave us a lit up tree, Main Street and Castle. Dare I say that maybe they start the Marathon even a bit earlier (and on time) so more people could get to MK before it gets light out?



If the weather forecast is as bad as it was this year, I'd be more than okay with an extra hour earlier to help with the heat. It was brutal for those of us in the back of the pack around Animal Kingdom. Saw too many people dropping like flies.


----------



## FawnJD

Posted a basic race re-cap in my training journal:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...ing-a-sub-four-marathon.3787485/post-61453264


----------



## Barca33Runner

I also just posted a short recap in my training journal. It’s the last post.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...cin-me-comments-welcome.3475465/post-61453423


----------



## flav

*Dopey 2020 recap

In short*: I ran my personal worsts in good health, had great mother-daughter moments, got tons of pictures and found the weather amazing but for the first time in forever, I am not wowed by Disney.

*The prep work*
I had a good training cycle and was happy that the nordic weather had allowed it. I had even run with an extra sweater at the end to acclimate to warmer temperatures. I packed additional shoes and ponchos in case of rain, more fuel than normal and warm throw away clothes and blankets. I had planned it all: The bookings, the ADR, the FastPasses, the PhotoPass, the MagicBands, the flights check-in, even the beach hotel and car for those staying after I left 

*The actors*
We could describe our party as follow:
DD12 and me, the runners
DM and DU, the retired supporters who were there to stay with DD12 when I was running longer distances
DH and DD14, the weekenders wanting to use all of their shorter vacations.

Bottom line, too many people with different speeds and one person that dampened everyone spirit. What a waste, in top of running Dopey, I had to walk on egg shells all week 

*The pre-race days*
We flew direct to MCO on Tuesday and took the MDE to Pop where our room requests had all been granted. We swam a bit and then headed to Epcot via Skyliner for our Frozen FastPass. And that was it!
Wednesday, DD12 and I woke up to get a BG for RoR. Stressful process, we ended up with no 96. We rode RnRC, TSMM and Alien Saucers. Breakfast at Woody’s lunchbox was fun. We decided to leave the group and skip the Beauty and Beast show to go to the Expo. Great decision. We got everything easily, enjoyed the characters meets and even got matching temporary spray tattoo. That said, I am really disappointed with the quality of the shirts. I was looking forward to new Champions since our registration. We left to go eat beignets at POFQ and then took the boat to DSprings. We got our BG call as we disembarked. DD12 had made only one request: A dinner at T-Rex so we chose to go straight there and eat rapidly. We had to Uber to HS where a huge line for RoR awaited us. We enjoyed it and finished riding at 8:25PM. That was a very long day, mostly a mother daughter one. Although enjoyable, we would not repeat that experience (RoR) given what it demanded from us, including going to bed late the night before our first race.

*The 5k*
Like clockwork and in a good mood we got ready and out of the door by 3:30AM. I had the bright idea to bring our light winter coats and a Gear check bag in top of the blanket and throwaway. We were impressed by the lineup to get to the bus and had fun looking at people costumes. We never found our DISers friends. We went to our A corral and even found it a bit slow at the start. We were thrilled that the first character stop, Chip and Dale, matched our costumes. DD12 stressed while in line (especially the 20+minutes Beast) because we were passed by kids younger than her. I had to reason her that speed was not the goal of a runDisney untimed race!

After eating, napping and freshening up, we spent the rest of the day at MK: BOG, 7DMT, BTMRR, HM. I stayed with the family to watch the fireworks while DM left with DD to rest before her first 10k.

*The 10k*
Very similar to the 5k in terms of routine, practice calms the nerves. DD did amazing on her first 10k. The characters definitely acknowledged how young she was compared to the rest of the crowd and were giving her huge hugs  She wore her medal proudly for the rest of the weekend even though she still finds it ugly, like it is missing a part.

After we cleaned-up, we went to Typhoon Lagoon to float and rest our legs a bit. Unfortunately, DD scrapped her face at the bottom of a pool (her mistake, it was coming up and she had her eyes closed). The staff was amazing in helping and consoling her, Mickey ice cream sandwich included. We then met the rest of the family at AK, some rode FoP which is amazing (better than RoR according to DD) and Everest.


*The Half*
I actually missed DD12 while prepping (). DD14 had enthusiastically volunteered to be woken up to apply BodyGlide to my back, she did a great job (and again for the Full). No other race (including the previous runDisney ones) had prepared me for the volume of runners present at the Half. Think Main Street USA after fireworks time ten. I walked what felt like 2 miles (3km) to corral C. I found the course crowding very frustrating. There was nowhere to run, especially after stopping for a few characters. Those were great though! First was Lilo and I was dressed as Lilo and Stitch! I made it to the castle in the dark, yeah! Thanks to the other runners who took pictures of me in front of the castle while coming on MSUSA (on both days): You are much better photographers than the ones that were there placed in front of the castle!!! Then, again, slow motion until we were back at Epcot and its dumpsters: What a boring and smelly end to four races.

After (eating, showering then) floating in the pool for a while, I meet the others at Epcot and got the heat from everyone for not having made their day. I refused to take that monkey (their happiness, their responsibility) and we ended up ok after a while. Dinner at Via Napoli was pleasant. I wished good return to DH and DD14 as they were leaving during the Full.



*The Full*
Ready with a revised strategy: This would not be a 5 hours race, this would likely be an almost 7 hours race! Additional fuel, hydration, electrolytes and patience would be required. Phone was put in battery saving mode. I walked out with a sign in hand « @flav DISer looking for Goof Troop » and it worked! Thanks for spotting and getting me @SheHulk @Leia's Mom and for welcoming me other DISers!

I started with the GoofTroop but ended up wanting to stop for characters. I learnt that I needed my bubble more than company sometimes, sorry. I actually enjoyed the Full more than the Half. I ended up stopping for bathroom breaks like 12-15 time (thankful for the extra water stations) and felt great overall the entire time. Even while baking on the highway I was smiling thinking that my next run would be too cold  I had a good time but did not feel the exhilaration I was anticipating. I am proud of myself but somehow it felt too easy (?!).


*The celebrations*
I wore my Dopey medal to MK that afternoon (Pirates, PeterPan, Carrousel) and the next day. The sense of community (shared accomplishment) it gives feels great.


I had decided to splurge on StoryBook Dining at AP and truly enjoyed that experience and the food.

The next day, DM and DU were leaving, so, after a breakfast together, it was DD and I with a wish list.

We swam at Pop, we rode the Skyliner, we met Winnie the Pooh and Minnie, we ate School Bread with the DATW gang, we ate tacos and I got a Margarita, we discovered Coronado Spring (we were upgraded), swam in its pool and sat in its hammock, rode SDD, saw the MK fireworks from a super spot and I went to recuperate our luggage while DD fell asleep from happy exhaustion.

*The pluses* (what I would repeat)
Rooms, breakfast and runners energy at Pop, Skiliner, warm weather stolen from winter days, FoP, running and touring with DD12, PhotoPass, Characters Meets

*The minuses*
runDisney Shirts, Medals, RoR BG process, Epcot bypass via dumpsters, race official Castle pictures, Magic Bands upgrades, managing too many people

*The conclusion*
This was a good trip but not a great one. I have to work on my capacity to shrug little irritants and appreciate the big picture. I am usually of a much lighter spirit and thank you for reading all the way: I might have needed to write this down to see how many good moments there was.

And DD12 asked if we could do her first half at Disney to celebrate her 14th, 15th or 16th birthday! I am already envisioning Wine&Dine 2021 or 2022


----------



## beltwaybarry

Does runDisney do anything to limit people at the Expo from buying up certain items to increase the demand, like all the marathon challenge pins (obviously for resale on eBay)? They were all gone in an hour or so when I got there and the prices on eBay are now laughable. I realize this a free market, but holy cow.


----------



## rteetz

beltwaybarry said:


> Does runDisney do anything to limit people at the Expo from buying up certain items to increase the demand, like all the marathon challenge pins (obviously for resale on eBay)? They were all gone in an hour or so when I got there and the prices on eBay are now laughable. I realize this a free market, but holy cow.


No they just want the stuff sold. What they could/should do is put limits. Something like you can only buy 5 of one pin or something. They’ll do this with Funkos in the parks and stuff.


----------



## beltwaybarry

rteetz said:


> No they just want the stuff sold. What they could/should do is put limits. Something like you can only buy 5 of one pin or something. They’ll do this with Funkos in the parks and stuff.


Interesting. Something like that would make sense, and maybe also cut down on the mad rush through doors I heard about. Oh, well.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

beltwaybarry said:


> Does runDisney do anything to limit people at the Expo from buying up certain items to increase the demand, like all the marathon challenge pins (obviously for resale on eBay)? They were all gone in an hour or so when I got there and the prices on eBay are now laughable. I realize this a free market, but holy cow.


I wish they did. I really wanted the 4-park Minnie ears. I went straight to the merchandise tent Friday after we got into town, before even picking up bibs. Everything was picked over, and there were no ears. I asked three people working there, in hopes that someone knew where more were. I feel like there should have been enough for the marathoners who wanted them. (Thank you again, @kirstie101 for trying to help me get some when you saw how much I wanted them. I really appreciate your kindness).  

I would have happily pre-ordered and pre-paid, if Disney was worried about how many they could sell. I know they just wanted them sold, but for those of us who couldn’t go to the expo on the first days, it was a big disappointment to not get what we wanted. Those ears were the one thing I really wanted, but there wasn’t much left of anything by Friday. I checked the merchandise tent at the race Saturday, but they didn’t have them, either. They will probably show up on eBay, at inflated prices, but I just can’t support that. It’s very disappointing.


----------



## rteetz

beltwaybarry said:


> Interesting. Something like that would make sense, and maybe also cut down on the mad rush through doors I heard about. Oh, well.


Yeah on the other hand I think RunDisney doesn’t do it because they don’t want to be stuck with items they have to put at the outlets and what not.


----------



## DopeyBadger

2020 Disney Marathon Trip Report and Race Recap

The short version is that I did not reach my goal of a sub-3 marathon (3:35:00).  Something went wrong with my left quad almost from the very beginning of the race.  Overall though, it was a good vacation and the highlight of the trip was running the one miler with my daughter.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

DopeyBadger said:


> 2020 Disney Marathon Trip Report and Race Recap
> 
> The short version is that I did not reach my goal of a sub-3 marathon (3:35:00).  Something went wrong with my left quad almost from the very beginning of the race.  Overall though, it was a good vacation and the highlight of the trip was running the one miler with my daughter.


Thank you for sharing your trip report, and for all you do for DISers.  Congratulations on an incredible race!  It may not have been what you had hoped, but what you did under those dreadful conditions, makes it a huge success!  That is champion racing that you did. I’m so glad you had a wonderful trip with family. I hope the quad heals up soon. I know you will get the BQ.


----------



## DopeyBadger

princesspirateandrunner said:


> Thank you for sharing your trip report, and for all you do for DISers.  Congratulations on an incredible race!  It may not have been what you had hoped, but what you did under those dreadful conditions, makes it a huge success!  That is champion racing that you did. I’m so glad you had a wonderful trip with family. I hope the quad heals up soon. I know you will get the BQ.



Thanks!  Happy to share the highs and lows of the journey.  The reality of the long journey running takes us all on.


----------



## flav

Dopey 2020 Race Recap


----------



## jockey

Kerry1957 said:


> 14,106 finished (6,577 men and 7,529 women).



wow thats more than I thought!


----------



## pinkxray

I am in awe of all of you who run the the marathon or the challenges. I signed up for the half marathon after some debating over the marathon vs the half. I am so glad I chose the half. I do not do well in heat/humidity and would have been one to pass out if I was attempting the full.

I made my goal of finishing my first half since Princess Half 2013. I had a son in 2014 and another daughter in 2017 so I didn’t have much time to myself. Once DD turned one I got back into jogging a bit. I woke up last January determined to do the half this year. Briefly considered the full but between 3 kids and working full time I decided no way I could manage. Maybe I could handle the actual training runs but didn’t have enough time for The recovery and cross training like I’d like.

I trained all summer and planned on doing a local half in Sept. Training went well enough. I am a slow jog/walker usually around 12/13 minute miles. The end of August hit and I ended up in the Er with a kidney stone and kidney infection. I am horrible at knowing when I am actually sick so it had started to spread to my blood. It took me about 2-3 weeks of recovery and since I was on strong antibotics I miss the local half. 

While having a CT for the kidney stone they saw a mass on my liver. I was referred to gi dr. Sept and Oct were spent having test after test. Bloodwork, CT, ultrasound, MRI all inconclusive. I had a liver biopsy Oct. 22.

The night before Halloween I got the call that it had come back as cancer. Stage 2 liver sarcoma. Very rare. 1 in a million. More test. Visits with the oncology surgeon. Visit the transplant team. Test after test.

Through this whole nightmare I kept up my training. Even when the surgeon said no way are you going to Disney. You need surgery in Dec and are looking at 2-3 months recovery. Ok. Still I continued my runs. They weren’t very good and I did a whole 10 mile run with tears pouring out but it was my therapy through all of this.

I cancelled our trip. It was supposed to be me and DD15. I cancelled everything besides our flights. I even emailed Rundisney to see if they would refund or defer.
A few days later I got a call from my surgeon that everything was on hold. The pathologist at the new bigger hospital didn’t agree with the cancer diagnosis. They needed to redo it and needed a special something that needed to be delivered. About another week later it came back that it was not cancer but a very rare benign tumor. Still not the best since it can spread and cause issues but hey not cancer.

It was decided surgery would not be immediate. We will repeat my scans in Feb and go from there. The surgery is a major operation and risk vs benefit of surgery vs observation are being weighed.

Trip was rebooked with many upgrades over our original plan. A week Before our trip Dh decided to come with our 2 little kids to be at the finish line. He hates Disney but wanted to be at the finish line.

Ok. Even back story. We flew down Fri and left Monday. We stayed at YC and I left the hotel at 3am. Got there quickly and headed to the frontish of Corral F.
I really disliked sitting on the ground for an hour only to have people push ahead and try to find space where there was none.

Once I started I jogged/walked based on how I felt. I kept it very slow and just enjoyed being alive and healthy and running through Disney. It was a long road there and I was going to soak it all in. We never know if we will be able to do this again.  

Around mile 8 I felt a blistering forming. By mile 10 it was getting hard to run. I switched to mostly walking to save my foot but jogged every once in awhile.

I finished around 3:30 which is crazy since some of you do a marathon in that time but it doesn’t bother me. I try to just work with what I have. (Did I mention I have a messed up heart valve and don’t like going to hard)

I love jogging through MK and had tears in my eyes the whole time I was in there. I loved my family being at the finish. 

The heat and humidity sucked for the race but the weather was amazing for hitting the parks and pool. I also loved our day at the Gf. What a beautiful place.

I don’t know what is next for me/us. I have another MRI in Feb where we will decide if surgery is needed. 
Our family will actually be in Fl for a cruise the weekend of Wine and Dine races but I can’t figure out how to get early to get my bib. DD is in high school and will miss a week of school for the cruise. I don’t think I can have her miss another day so I can do the 10k. I wouldn’t mind doing the half but if I end up having surgery in March I don’t think I can handle that yet.

Other wise we are looking at Star Wars weekend 2021. Dd and myself for the 5k and Dh and I for the 10k. I would like to do the half but we will see where I am health wise for that. If I ever do a half again I would like to train a little harder  so that I feel stronger towards the end. However training through Nov/Dec thinking I had cancer, running all the what if’s that go with that, working full time and having 3 kids I feel pretty good about just making it over the finish line.

Thanks everyone for this board. Even though I don’t post much I love the support on here.


----------



## Princess KP

pinkxray said:


> I am in awe of all of you who run the the marathon or the challenges. I signed up for the half marathon after some debating over the marathon vs the half. I am so glad I chose the half. I do not do well in heat/humidity and would have been one to pass out if I was attempting the full.
> 
> I made my goal of finishing my first half since Princess Half 2013. I had a son in 2014 and another daughter in 2017 so I didn’t have much time to myself. Once DD turned one I got back into jogging a bit. I woke up last January determined to do the half this year. Briefly considered the full but between 3 kids and working full time I decided no way I could manage. Maybe I could handle the actual training runs but didn’t have enough time for The recovery and cross training like I’d like.
> 
> I trained all summer and planned on doing a local half in Sept. Training went well enough. I am a slow jog/walker usually around 12/13 minute miles. The end of August hit and I ended up in the Er with a kidney stone and kidney infection. I am horrible at knowing when I am actually sick so it had started to spread to my blood. It took me about 2-3 weeks of recovery and since I was on strong antibotics I miss the local half.
> 
> While having a CT for the kidney stone they saw a mass on my liver. I was referred to gi dr. Sept and Oct were spent having test after test. Bloodwork, CT, ultrasound, MRI all inconclusive. I had a liver biopsy Oct. 22.
> 
> The night before Halloween I got the call that it had come back as cancer. Stage 2 liver sarcoma. Very rare. 1 in a million. More test. Visits with the oncology surgeon. Visit the transplant team. Test after test.
> 
> Through this whole nightmare I kept up my training. Even when the surgeon said no way are you going to Disney. You need surgery in Dec and are looking at 2-3 months recovery. Ok. Still I continued my runs. They weren’t very good and I did a whole 10 mile run with tears pouring out but it was my therapy through all of this.
> 
> I cancelled our trip. It was supposed to be me and DD15. I cancelled everything besides our flights. I even emailed Rundisney to see if they would refund or defer.
> A few days later I got a call from my surgeon that everything was on hold. The pathologist at the new bigger hospital didn’t agree with the cancer diagnosis. They needed to redo it and needed a special something that needed to be delivered. About another week later it came back that it was not cancer but a very rare benign tumor. Still not the best since it can spread and cause issues but hey not cancer.
> 
> It was decided surgery would not be immediate. We will repeat my scans in Feb and go from there. The surgery is a major operation and risk vs benefit of surgery vs observation are being weighed.
> 
> Trip was rebooked with many upgrades over our original plan. A week Before our trip Dh decided to come with our 2 little kids to be at the finish line. He hates Disney but wanted to be at the finish line.
> 
> Ok. Even back story. We flew down Fri and left Monday. We stayed at YC and I left the hotel at 3am. Got there quickly and headed to the frontish of Corral F.
> I really disliked sitting on the ground for an hour only to have people push ahead and try to find space where there was none.
> 
> Once I started I jogged/walked based on how I felt. I kept it very slow and just enjoyed being alive and healthy and running through Disney. It was a long road there and I was going to soak it all in. We never know if we will be able to do this again.
> 
> Around mile 8 I felt a blistering forming. By mile 10 it was getting hard to run. I switched to mostly walking to save my foot but jogged every once in awhile.
> 
> I finished around 3:30 which is crazy since some of you do a marathon in that time but it doesn’t bother me. I try to just work with what I have. (Did I mention I have a messed up heart valve and don’t like going to hard)
> 
> I love jogging through MK and had tears in my eyes the whole time I was in there. I loved my family being at the finish.
> 
> The heat and humidity sucked for the race but the weather was amazing for hitting the parks and pool. I also loved our day at the Gf. What a beautiful place.
> 
> I don’t know what is next for me/us. I have another MRI in Feb where we will decide if surgery is needed.
> Our family will actually be in Fl for a cruise the weekend of Wine and Dine races but I can’t figure out how to get early to get my bib. DD is in high school and will miss a week of school for the cruise. I don’t think I can have her miss another day so I can do the 10k. I wouldn’t mind doing the half but if I end up having surgery in March I don’t think I can handle that yet.
> 
> Other wise we are looking at Star Wars weekend 2021. Dd and myself for the 5k and Dh and I for the 10k. I would like to do the half but we will see where I am health wise for that. If I ever do a half again I would like to train a little harder  so that I feel stronger towards the end. However training through Nov/Dec thinking I had cancer, running all the what if’s that go with that, working full time and having 3 kids I feel pretty good about just making it over the finish line.
> 
> Thanks everyone for this board. Even though I don’t post much I love the support on here.
> View attachment 466592View attachment 466593


Congratulations on your half marathon! I am in awe of you, training for and completing a HM despite all the health issues. Sending you best wishes!


----------



## Bree

pinkxray said:


> I am in awe of all of you who run the the marathon or the challenges. I signed up for the half marathon after some debating over the marathon vs the half. I am so glad I chose the half. I do not do well in heat/humidity and would have been one to pass out if I was attempting the full.
> 
> I made my goal of finishing my first half since Princess Half 2013. I had a son in 2014 and another daughter in 2017 so I didn’t have much time to myself. Once DD turned one I got back into jogging a bit. I woke up last January determined to do the half this year. Briefly considered the full but between 3 kids and working full time I decided no way I could manage. Maybe I could handle the actual training runs but didn’t have enough time for The recovery and cross training like I’d like.
> 
> I trained all summer and planned on doing a local half in Sept. Training went well enough. I am a slow jog/walker usually around 12/13 minute miles. The end of August hit and I ended up in the Er with a kidney stone and kidney infection. I am horrible at knowing when I am actually sick so it had started to spread to my blood. It took me about 2-3 weeks of recovery and since I was on strong antibotics I miss the local half.
> 
> While having a CT for the kidney stone they saw a mass on my liver. I was referred to gi dr. Sept and Oct were spent having test after test. Bloodwork, CT, ultrasound, MRI all inconclusive. I had a liver biopsy Oct. 22.
> 
> The night before Halloween I got the call that it had come back as cancer. Stage 2 liver sarcoma. Very rare. 1 in a million. More test. Visits with the oncology surgeon. Visit the transplant team. Test after test.
> 
> Through this whole nightmare I kept up my training. Even when the surgeon said no way are you going to Disney. You need surgery in Dec and are looking at 2-3 months recovery. Ok. Still I continued my runs. They weren’t very good and I did a whole 10 mile run with tears pouring out but it was my therapy through all of this.
> 
> I cancelled our trip. It was supposed to be me and DD15. I cancelled everything besides our flights. I even emailed Rundisney to see if they would refund or defer.
> A few days later I got a call from my surgeon that everything was on hold. The pathologist at the new bigger hospital didn’t agree with the cancer diagnosis. They needed to redo it and needed a special something that needed to be delivered. About another week later it came back that it was not cancer but a very rare benign tumor. Still not the best since it can spread and cause issues but hey not cancer.
> 
> It was decided surgery would not be immediate. We will repeat my scans in Feb and go from there. The surgery is a major operation and risk vs benefit of surgery vs observation are being weighed.
> 
> Trip was rebooked with many upgrades over our original plan. A week Before our trip Dh decided to come with our 2 little kids to be at the finish line. He hates Disney but wanted to be at the finish line.
> 
> Ok. Even back story. We flew down Fri and left Monday. We stayed at YC and I left the hotel at 3am. Got there quickly and headed to the frontish of Corral F.
> I really disliked sitting on the ground for an hour only to have people push ahead and try to find space where there was none.
> 
> Once I started I jogged/walked based on how I felt. I kept it very slow and just enjoyed being alive and healthy and running through Disney. It was a long road there and I was going to soak it all in. We never know if we will be able to do this again.
> 
> Around mile 8 I felt a blistering forming. By mile 10 it was getting hard to run. I switched to mostly walking to save my foot but jogged every once in awhile.
> 
> I finished around 3:30 which is crazy since some of you do a marathon in that time but it doesn’t bother me. I try to just work with what I have. (Did I mention I have a messed up heart valve and don’t like going to hard)
> 
> I love jogging through MK and had tears in my eyes the whole time I was in there. I loved my family being at the finish.
> 
> The heat and humidity sucked for the race but the weather was amazing for hitting the parks and pool. I also loved our day at the Gf. What a beautiful place.
> 
> I don’t know what is next for me/us. I have another MRI in Feb where we will decide if surgery is needed.
> Our family will actually be in Fl for a cruise the weekend of Wine and Dine races but I can’t figure out how to get early to get my bib. DD is in high school and will miss a week of school for the cruise. I don’t think I can have her miss another day so I can do the 10k. I wouldn’t mind doing the half but if I end up having surgery in March I don’t think I can handle that yet.
> 
> Other wise we are looking at Star Wars weekend 2021. Dd and myself for the 5k and Dh and I for the 10k. I would like to do the half but we will see where I am health wise for that. If I ever do a half again I would like to train a little harder  so that I feel stronger towards the end. However training through Nov/Dec thinking I had cancer, running all the what if’s that go with that, working full time and having 3 kids I feel pretty good about just making it over the finish line.
> 
> Thanks everyone for this board. Even though I don’t post much I love the support on here.
> View attachment 466592View attachment 466593



Congrats!!!! You should be so damn proud of yourself for training with your health issues and running that race in those conditions!!!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

pinkxray said:


> I am in awe of all of you who run the the marathon or the challenges. I signed up for the half marathon after some debating over the marathon vs the half. I am so glad I chose the half. I do not do well in heat/humidity and would have been one to pass out if I was attempting the full.
> 
> I made my goal of finishing my first half since Princess Half 2013. I had a son in 2014 and another daughter in 2017 so I didn’t have much time to myself. Once DD turned one I got back into jogging a bit. I woke up last January determined to do the half this year. Briefly considered the full but between 3 kids and working full time I decided no way I could manage. Maybe I could handle the actual training runs but didn’t have enough time for The recovery and cross training like I’d like.
> 
> I trained all summer and planned on doing a local half in Sept. Training went well enough. I am a slow jog/walker usually around 12/13 minute miles. The end of August hit and I ended up in the Er with a kidney stone and kidney infection. I am horrible at knowing when I am actually sick so it had started to spread to my blood. It took me about 2-3 weeks of recovery and since I was on strong antibotics I miss the local half.
> 
> While having a CT for the kidney stone they saw a mass on my liver. I was referred to gi dr. Sept and Oct were spent having test after test. Bloodwork, CT, ultrasound, MRI all inconclusive. I had a liver biopsy Oct. 22.
> 
> The night before Halloween I got the call that it had come back as cancer. Stage 2 liver sarcoma. Very rare. 1 in a million. More test. Visits with the oncology surgeon. Visit the transplant team. Test after test.
> 
> Through this whole nightmare I kept up my training. Even when the surgeon said no way are you going to Disney. You need surgery in Dec and are looking at 2-3 months recovery. Ok. Still I continued my runs. They weren’t very good and I did a whole 10 mile run with tears pouring out but it was my therapy through all of this.
> 
> I cancelled our trip. It was supposed to be me and DD15. I cancelled everything besides our flights. I even emailed Rundisney to see if they would refund or defer.
> A few days later I got a call from my surgeon that everything was on hold. The pathologist at the new bigger hospital didn’t agree with the cancer diagnosis. They needed to redo it and needed a special something that needed to be delivered. About another week later it came back that it was not cancer but a very rare benign tumor. Still not the best since it can spread and cause issues but hey not cancer.
> 
> It was decided surgery would not be immediate. We will repeat my scans in Feb and go from there. The surgery is a major operation and risk vs benefit of surgery vs observation are being weighed.
> 
> Trip was rebooked with many upgrades over our original plan. A week Before our trip Dh decided to come with our 2 little kids to be at the finish line. He hates Disney but wanted to be at the finish line.
> 
> Ok. Even back story. We flew down Fri and left Monday. We stayed at YC and I left the hotel at 3am. Got there quickly and headed to the frontish of Corral F.
> I really disliked sitting on the ground for an hour only to have people push ahead and try to find space where there was none.
> 
> Once I started I jogged/walked based on how I felt. I kept it very slow and just enjoyed being alive and healthy and running through Disney. It was a long road there and I was going to soak it all in. We never know if we will be able to do this again.
> 
> Around mile 8 I felt a blistering forming. By mile 10 it was getting hard to run. I switched to mostly walking to save my foot but jogged every once in awhile.
> 
> I finished around 3:30 which is crazy since some of you do a marathon in that time but it doesn’t bother me. I try to just work with what I have. (Did I mention I have a messed up heart valve and don’t like going to hard)
> 
> I love jogging through MK and had tears in my eyes the whole time I was in there. I loved my family being at the finish.
> 
> The heat and humidity sucked for the race but the weather was amazing for hitting the parks and pool. I also loved our day at the Gf. What a beautiful place.
> 
> I don’t know what is next for me/us. I have another MRI in Feb where we will decide if surgery is needed.
> Our family will actually be in Fl for a cruise the weekend of Wine and Dine races but I can’t figure out how to get early to get my bib. DD is in high school and will miss a week of school for the cruise. I don’t think I can have her miss another day so I can do the 10k. I wouldn’t mind doing the half but if I end up having surgery in March I don’t think I can handle that yet.
> 
> Other wise we are looking at Star Wars weekend 2021. Dd and myself for the 5k and Dh and I for the 10k. I would like to do the half but we will see where I am health wise for that. If I ever do a half again I would like to train a little harder  so that I feel stronger towards the end. However training through Nov/Dec thinking I had cancer, running all the what if’s that go with that, working full time and having 3 kids I feel pretty good about just making it over the finish line.
> 
> Thanks everyone for this board. Even though I don’t post much I love the support on here.
> View attachment 466592View attachment 466593


You are amazing!!  You should be very proud!  I hope all works out well, health-wise. Please take some time to bask in your accomplishments, because what you just did was fantastic!


----------



## jmasgat

Just hung up my race medals. Is it just me or is anyone else bothered that the Goofy medal has 13.1 in a bigger circle than 26.2? Logic dictates.... longer race, larger circle.

Just me? Okay!


----------



## michigandergirl

jmasgat said:


> Just hung up my race medals. Is it just me or is anyone else bothered that the Goofy medal has 13.1 in a bigger circle than 26.2? Logic dictates.... longer race, larger circle.
> 
> Just me? Okay!



I noticed it too, but then I thought, okay, it's a Goofy medal, I guess it's supposed to be goofy...


----------



## flav

For personnal stats purposes, do we have an idea on how many finishers for the 5k? About the same size of field as the 10k?


----------



## rteetz

flav said:


> For personnal stats purposes, do we have an idea on how many finishers for the 5k? About the same size of field as the 10k?


They don’t release those because it’s untimed. It is usually a similarly sized field though.


----------



## Baloo in MI

pinkxray said:


> I am in awe of all of you who run the the marathon or the challenges. I signed up for the half marathon after some debating over the marathon vs the half. I am so glad I chose the half. I do not do well in heat/humidity and would have been one to pass out if I was attempting the full.
> 
> I made my goal of finishing my first half since Princess Half 2013. I had a son in 2014 and another daughter in 2017 so I didn’t have much time to myself. Once DD turned one I got back into jogging a bit. I woke up last January determined to do the half this year. Briefly considered the full but between 3 kids and working full time I decided no way I could manage. Maybe I could handle the actual training runs but didn’t have enough time for The recovery and cross training like I’d like.
> 
> I trained all summer and planned on doing a local half in Sept. Training went well enough. I am a slow jog/walker usually around 12/13 minute miles. The end of August hit and I ended up in the Er with a kidney stone and kidney infection. I am horrible at knowing when I am actually sick so it had started to spread to my blood. It took me about 2-3 weeks of recovery and since I was on strong antibotics I miss the local half.
> 
> While having a CT for the kidney stone they saw a mass on my liver. I was referred to gi dr. Sept and Oct were spent having test after test. Bloodwork, CT, ultrasound, MRI all inconclusive. I had a liver biopsy Oct. 22.
> 
> The night before Halloween I got the call that it had come back as cancer. Stage 2 liver sarcoma. Very rare. 1 in a million. More test. Visits with the oncology surgeon. Visit the transplant team. Test after test.
> 
> Through this whole nightmare I kept up my training. Even when the surgeon said no way are you going to Disney. You need surgery in Dec and are looking at 2-3 months recovery. Ok. Still I continued my runs. They weren’t very good and I did a whole 10 mile run with tears pouring out but it was my therapy through all of this.
> 
> I cancelled our trip. It was supposed to be me and DD15. I cancelled everything besides our flights. I even emailed Rundisney to see if they would refund or defer.
> A few days later I got a call from my surgeon that everything was on hold. The pathologist at the new bigger hospital didn’t agree with the cancer diagnosis. They needed to redo it and needed a special something that needed to be delivered. About another week later it came back that it was not cancer but a very rare benign tumor. Still not the best since it can spread and cause issues but hey not cancer.
> 
> It was decided surgery would not be immediate. We will repeat my scans in Feb and go from there. The surgery is a major operation and risk vs benefit of surgery vs observation are being weighed.
> 
> Trip was rebooked with many upgrades over our original plan. A week Before our trip Dh decided to come with our 2 little kids to be at the finish line. He hates Disney but wanted to be at the finish line.
> 
> Ok. Even back story. We flew down Fri and left Monday. We stayed at YC and I left the hotel at 3am. Got there quickly and headed to the frontish of Corral F.
> I really disliked sitting on the ground for an hour only to have people push ahead and try to find space where there was none.
> 
> Once I started I jogged/walked based on how I felt. I kept it very slow and just enjoyed being alive and healthy and running through Disney. It was a long road there and I was going to soak it all in. We never know if we will be able to do this again.
> 
> Around mile 8 I felt a blistering forming. By mile 10 it was getting hard to run. I switched to mostly walking to save my foot but jogged every once in awhile.
> 
> I finished around 3:30 which is crazy since some of you do a marathon in that time but it doesn’t bother me. I try to just work with what I have. (Did I mention I have a messed up heart valve and don’t like going to hard)
> 
> I love jogging through MK and had tears in my eyes the whole time I was in there. I loved my family being at the finish.
> 
> The heat and humidity sucked for the race but the weather was amazing for hitting the parks and pool. I also loved our day at the Gf. What a beautiful place.
> 
> I don’t know what is next for me/us. I have another MRI in Feb where we will decide if surgery is needed.
> Our family will actually be in Fl for a cruise the weekend of Wine and Dine races but I can’t figure out how to get early to get my bib. DD is in high school and will miss a week of school for the cruise. I don’t think I can have her miss another day so I can do the 10k. I wouldn’t mind doing the half but if I end up having surgery in March I don’t think I can handle that yet.
> 
> Other wise we are looking at Star Wars weekend 2021. Dd and myself for the 5k and Dh and I for the 10k. I would like to do the half but we will see where I am health wise for that. If I ever do a half again I would like to train a little harder  so that I feel stronger towards the end. However training through Nov/Dec thinking I had cancer, running all the what if’s that go with that, working full time and having 3 kids I feel pretty good about just making it over the finish line.
> 
> Thanks everyone for this board. Even though I don’t post much I love the support on here.
> View attachment 466592View attachment 466593


Congratulations!!  I hope your February results are positive.  Wishing you the best!


----------



## Jason Bryer

DopeyBadger said:


> 2020 Disney Marathon Trip Report and Race Recap
> 
> The short version is that I did not reach my goal of a sub-3 marathon (3:35:00).  Something went wrong with my left quad almost from the very beginning of the race.  Overall though, it was a good vacation and the highlight of the trip was running the one miler with my daughter.



Not what you wanted, but still an awe of you accomplishment. That BQ will come eventually. Glad to have met you at HH and that was me yelling as you left AK.


----------



## disneygpa

Does anyone have a printable certificate for DATW???  Would love to print one off and frame it!!


----------



## dbb727

Anyone have suggestions for missing photos? Specifically, I am missing my in-front of castle pic from the half (of course the only pic I was really excited for). I do have plenty of on the course and the character pic I stopped for so I can’t imagine my bib number would have been unreadable with a straight on posed photo  I’ve tried re-linking my bib number which didn’t make a difference. Should I bother to call Memory Maker or anyone have other ideas?


----------



## FFigawi

dbb727 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for missing photos? Specifically, I am missing my in-front of castle pic from the half (of course the only pic I was really excited for). I do have plenty of on the course and the character pic I stopped for so I can’t imagine my bib number would have been unreadable with a straight on posed photo  I’ve tried re-linking my bib number which didn’t make a difference. Should I bother to call Memory Maker or anyone have other ideas?



The photos are tagged manually, I was told. Your best bet is to contact PhotoPass, give them the approximate time you were there, and ask them to see if they can find it.


----------



## flav

dbb727 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for missing photos? Specifically, I am missing my in-front of castle pic from the half (of course the only pic I was really excited for). I do have plenty of on the course and the character pic I stopped for so I can’t imagine my bib number would have been unreadable with a straight on posed photo  I’ve tried re-linking my bib number which didn’t make a difference. Should I bother to call Memory Maker or anyone have other ideas?


I used the online form to recuperate missing pictures and it worked well:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/photopass/contact-us/


----------



## Chrisizzle

dbb727 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for missing photos? Specifically, I am missing my in-front of castle pic from the half (of course the only pic I was really excited for).



I too am missing the castle pics from the half marathon. Fortunately, I stopped again during the full marathon since I saw they didn’t show up on the app and wanted to be safe.

Let us know if you were able to recover the pics and how.


----------



## dobball23

I know Disney doesn't release official Dopey Challenge rankings, but I'm curious if anyone has taken the Disney data and come up with a ranking of Dopey finishers?

I know most of us do Dopey to compete only against ourselves, but my competitive side makes me curious how I compare with others. It doesn't matter if I was first, 3,000th or 6,000th, I'm just curious.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

dbb727 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for missing photos? Specifically, I am missing my in-front of castle pic from the half (of course the only pic I was really excited for). I do have plenty of on the course and the character pic I stopped for so I can’t imagine my bib number would have been unreadable with a straight on posed photo  I’ve tried re-linking my bib number which didn’t make a difference. Should I bother to call Memory Maker or anyone have other ideas?


Last year, I was missing the photo with Mary Poppin’s penguins ( bib was obscured).  I called PhotoPass and told them the approximate time we were there, and the photo was in my collection before I was even off the phone. She easily found us by looking at our other photos, then searching for us when we would have been at that spot. Definitely call!


----------



## PrincessV

Anyone else here finish the marathon near the Balloon Ladies - around 12:40pm? I ask because I have NO - not a single one - finish line/chute photos. Not even the overhead ones of a big group of people. My bib was visible and I have a bunch from right before the finish chute. I'm beginning to wonder if while manually sorting through them, they found people down in them, as there were calls for medics all around as I was finishing, and decided not to post them. I would totally understand that decision - just wondering if others who finished around then are finding the same thing: no pics.


----------



## AJruns

Hi everybody, it was great meeting some of you at the Friday HH and DATW last week (the week before? so confused about time right now  ). I've only posted a few times but love reading all the info and have found everything and everyone so helpful (if you met me in person I'm the one who came to the race straight from vacation in Antarctica). This was my third full and second Disney marathon, and I've decided that it's definitely "my" race- will try to do the full every year as long as my body will let me. I have two instagram accounts, one of my "real" life and one for everything running/fitness/injuries/eating etc that's like a word vomit journal, but it's there that I put up a race recap in a series of posts this week- @annasnotarunner if anyone is interested. I wish I could get the survey- I have soooo much to say about the weekend, but I tried to boil it down to the basics as much as possible for social media.

I'm definitely struggling with the post marathon blues- that was my biggest goal and I just did it- now what? Lots of spring halfs on the schedule as long as my knees will let me keep going, and then picking up training for the full again in the fall I guess... My actual question, in a very roundabout way, is how early is too early to start planning logistics? Last year I "pre-registered" at the Boston Marathon expo in April, but I'm not running it again and not sure if I will be in the area. The year before I went through a travel agent because I knew I was going to be out of town and it guaranteed me a bib. I don't mind their hotel stay/park ticket minimum, that's part of the experience for me, but are there better/other (cheaper, really) options for booking on- property lodging that I don't know about? How early can you book a hotel, and are there ever deals for that weekend outside of a travel agent? I'm not a member of anything helpful probably, and it's just me traveling.

Thanks!


----------



## MissLiss279

AJruns said:


> Hi everybody, it was great meeting some of you at the Friday HH and DATW last week (the week before? so confused about time right now  ). I've only posted a few times but love reading all the info and have found everything and everyone so helpful (if you met me in person I'm the one who came to the race straight from vacation in Antarctica). This was my third full and second Disney marathon, and I've decided that it's definitely "my" race- will try to do the full every year as long as my body will let me. I have two instagram accounts, one of my "real" life and one for everything running/fitness/injuries/eating etc that's like a word vomit journal, but it's there that I put up a race recap in a series of posts this week- @annasnotarunner if anyone is interested. I wish I could get the survey- I have soooo much to say about the weekend, but I tried to boil it down to the basics as much as possible for social media.
> 
> I'm definitely struggling with the post marathon blues- that was my biggest goal and I just did it- now what? Lots of spring halfs on the schedule as long as my knees will let me keep going, and then picking up training for the full again in the fall I guess... My actual question, in a very roundabout way, is how early is too early to start planning logistics? Last year I "pre-registered" at the Boston Marathon expo in April, but I'm not running it again and not sure if I will be in the area. The year before I went through a travel agent because I knew I was going to be out of town and it guaranteed me a bib. I don't mind their hotel stay/park ticket minimum, that's part of the experience for me, but are there better/other (cheaper, really) options for booking on- property lodging that I don't know about? How early can you book a hotel, and are there ever deals for that weekend outside of a travel agent? I'm not a member of anything helpful probably, and it's just me traveling.
> 
> Thanks!


A couple of years ago I was able to rent DVC points from someone here on the DIS, and the total cost was about $100-200 total more than the same week (7 nights) at All Star Sports the year before. So that could be an option. Also there’s a separate board (maybe in the Budget section?? I can’t remember), that usually has discount watches for a given month. Usually someone will post relatively quickly after a new deal is available. If you’re ‘watching’ that post, then you can hopefully get that discount. Sometimes I will go ahead and book a room where I’m willing to pay that price, and then as discounts become available, I will modify my reservation and choose the discounted rate and possibly switch resorts.


----------



## jmasgat

AJruns said:


> I don't mind their hotel stay/park ticket minimum, that's part of the experience for me, but are there better/other (cheaper, really) options for booking on- property lodging that I don't know about? How early can you book a hotel, and are there ever deals for that weekend outside of a travel agent? I'm not a member of anything helpful probably, and it's just me traveling.



Disney typically has a discounted room offer for this time period, but it won't be released til the fall (mousesavers has data on historically when). Example: for 2020 it was released Oct 4. By then, your preferred room may not be available (Value resorts in particular).  DVC can be a good option if you are looking at that deluxe villa end of the spectrum. You would need to do that as early as possible (11 month window) to guarantee you get what you want, and you'd be locked in.

As mentioned, it's possible to book a room at rack rate and play it by ear for discounts. Not sure when Disney opens 2021 hotel booking--but can be done over the phone earlier than online.


----------



## michigandergirl

I started a mini trip report over in my training journal (Running in the Mitten). I figured I better get on it while things are still fresh in my mind and, of course, to relive Goof Troop shenanigans.


----------



## wdwjoe13

Got back late last week and have just caught up on the boards.  We had a great trip.  Here are highlights and observations:
#1-I like the new course.  No, the Western Way and BB section were not great.  I actually didn't mind WWOS when we did that.  You are going to have to have highway miles some point late and usually mile 20 sucks no matter where you are.  What I loved was the fact that it was not the same first 7 miles as the half.  Plus, once you exited MK area, you were about halfway through, instead of just at mile 8.  That mentally is huge.
#2-I didn't like the backstage finish. I thought I would, but it was tough on Marathon day
#3-Ran the 5k with DS8.  Such a blast.  He did great.  Only had to walk a couple of times.  I was so genuinely proud of him.
#4-After years of trying to make a DIS meet, and missing it at 5k, 10k, and half this year, I finally made it to the prerace group for the marathon.  I was nervous and probably came off looking like an idiot, but it was kind of surreal meeting message board celebrities (yes, I know that sounds stupid). I didn't have a good answers as to why I didn't join Goof Troop in Corral C, other than my family was meeting me and needed to run to them.  But, a roving Goof Troop party sounds like fun for a future race.
#5-I was surprised how quickly they let the corrals go on Sunday.  I thought I would catch the last corrals on my way back, but they were long gone and quickly cleaning up the area.
#6-This was the first time I kind of ignored my total time.  I stopped my watch while waiting in any line for characters.  If it was a quick pic, I let the time run.  So, I got a good sense of what my actual run time was.  Normally I let my watch run and stress about how slow that mile may be.  Overall time was 4:34, so definitely my slowest solo marathon in my last 10 attempts.  But, my actual run time was 4:14:26.  So, a decent time considering heat and the fact that I did 20 miles running/walking on Friday and 25+ on Saturday.
#7-A random occurrence in the TTC Parking lot at Mile 9.  Someone brought up the weather and we were talking about hoping for Saturdays conditions of clouds, wind, and even mist to keep things cooler.  I mentioned that I was borderline cold at the kids races with the rain.  The response I received was that I must not be from up north.  I responded that I am from Omaha.  Ten yards ahead of me, someone turned around and said they were from Omaha.  Turns out it was a friend that I have known since we played soccer together in grade school.  That gave me a great lift to see him a few times on the course.  Small World!
#8-Amazing that we had 8 straight days of perfect vacation temps.  Sucked for the marathon, but amazing for the rest of the trip.
#9-A great part of this weekend is the preparation and reflection that this board allows us.  Thanks to all of you for your stories.  Not sure If we will be back next year.  It is up to my wife.  We just had baby #5 (our first girl).  So, DW gets to pick our next marathon since she didn't get to run this year.  I am sure we will be back either next year or 2022


----------



## BigEeyore

flav said:


> I used the online form to recuperate missing pictures and it worked well


Thanks for posting the link! Going to give it a try to recover some missing photos.


----------



## KevM

Where was this weather a week and a half ago?  

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/4533510002
http://www.wlsam.com/2020/01/21/orlando-theme-parks-close-attractions-because-of-cold/


----------



## PCFriar80

KevM said:


> Where was this weather a week and a half ago?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/4533510002
> http://www.wlsam.com/2020/01/21/orlando-theme-parks-close-attractions-because-of-cold/


As Maxwell Smart would say:


----------



## broadsheet

PrincessV said:


> Anyone else here finish the marathon near the Balloon Ladies - around 12:40pm? I ask because I have NO - not a single one - finish line/chute photos. Not even the overhead ones of a big group of people. My bib was visible and I have a bunch from right before the finish chute. I'm beginning to wonder if while manually sorting through them, they found people down in them, as there were calls for medics all around as I was finishing, and decided not to post them. I would totally understand that decision - just wondering if others who finished around then are finding the same thing: no pics.



I finished then and I got three finish line photos. You didn’t happen to be dressed as Goofy, did you? If so I have an excellent finisher photo in my photo pass


----------



## CDKG

PrincessV said:


> Anyone else here finish the marathon near the Balloon Ladies - around 12:40pm? I ask because I have NO - not a single one - finish line/chute photos. Not even the overhead ones of a big group of people. My bib was visible and I have a bunch from right before the finish chute. I'm beginning to wonder if while manually sorting through them, they found people down in them, as there were calls for medics all around as I was finishing, and decided not to post them. I would totally understand that decision - just wondering if others who finished around then are finding the same thing: no pics.


I finished at 12:36 and received my finish line photos. However, I am still missing my Pinocchio photos from the 10k...I have lots of strangers photos mixed in with mine, so I’m not surprised.


----------



## PrincessV

broadsheet said:


> I finished then and I got three finish line photos. You didn’t happen to be dressed as Goofy, did you? If so I have an excellent finisher photo in my photo pass


Nope, not I! But thanks for the info! I'm very petite, so I imagine I was just lost in the crowd.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

On day nine, I’m finally beginning to see the light at the end of the flu tunnel. How are the rest of you who caught the flu?  I hope everyone is feeling better!  This is a really bad bug!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/recapping-the-2020-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


----------



## tiggerunner

My marathon chip did not register, but my first 3 did. I contacted the timing co and rundisney and they asked a bunch of questions to find it. I didn’t run with anyone and I don’t time myself- I know, just hate being connected at these races. I will say that I had a ton of photos to send and after a week they came up with a time which I agree is where I should be.  Thanks guys because I will now be added and will be official


----------



## The Expert

princesspirateandrunner said:


> On day nine, I’m finally beginning to see the light at the end of the flu tunnel. How are the rest of you who caught the flu?  I hope everyone is feeling better!  This is a really bad bug!



Finally feeling almost normal. I was on a trip to NYC for work and it hit HARD while I was there. Yesterday I finally didn't feel exhausted, flew home last night and today I just have a little lingering congestion.


----------



## PrincessV

No flu for me, but one of the worst colds I've ever experienced. Basically the flu minus a fever. It's been 11 days and just starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## momandmousefan

tiggerunner said:


> My marathon chip did not register, but my first 3 did. I contacted the timing co and rundisney and they asked a bunch of questions to find it. I didn’t run with anyone and I don’t time myself- I know, just hate being connected at these races. I will say that I had a ton of photos to send and after a week they came up with a time which I agree is where I should be.  Thanks guys because I will now be added and will be official


Did you happen to stay at Boardwalk? I think I might have met you in the elevator / laundry....I remember someone there talking about their chip not registering for the full.


----------



## Neon Cactus

princesspirateandrunner said:


> On day nine, I’m finally beginning to see the light at the end of the flu tunnel. How are the rest of you who caught the flu?  I hope everyone is feeling better!  This is a really bad bug!


Glad you're feeling better.  I haven't had the flu in years and it pretty much leveled me for a few days.  Almost everything is gone now but the cough refuses to go away.   I just remember ordering groceries so I wouldn't make people sick at the store and the delivery guy walked the wrong way and I ran down to the corner and got really winded.  I said really, I ran a marathon six days ago and now I can't even make it to the corner?


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Neon Cactus said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  I haven't had the flu in years and it pretty much leveled me for a few days.  Almost everything is gone now but the cough refuses to go away.   I just remember ordering groceries so I wouldn't make people sick at the store and the delivery guy walked the wrong way and I ran down to the corner and got really winded.  I said really, I ran a marathon six days ago and now I can't even make it to the corner?


I’m right there with you. This is the sickest I’ve been in a long time. I’ve tried to do laundry and some basic things today, and I’m just exhausted. Running the marathon seems like a really long time ago already.


----------



## Barca33Runner

I’m also on the cold/flu list. Almost over it, but I’ve been forced to work through the whole thing because everyone else decided to go on vacation after I got back so I haven’t had a ton of opportunity to rest. Not sure I got the full flu but my sinuses have been killing me since I got back and it has spread to a cough and other issues. Hasn’t been fun.


----------



## dobball23

I amazingly enough have not had a cold or the flu. However, I have been in a post-Disney malaise over the past week. Just haven't felt like doing anything, and that is not like me. Hopefully this gets better soon! Maybe once I get back to running in a few days?


----------



## KevM

No cold/flu but I did get a sinus infection when I got home.  Mucinex and sudafed have been my friends for the last week or so. Felt it coming in the night of the 14th and today is the first day I haven’t felt like I needed medication.


----------



## Disney at Heart

Yep, cough, sinus pressure, sneezing, weakness, but no fever. Can’t seem to shake it, but not bad enough to see my doctor. Treating with OTC meds.  Ran 2.5 today and struggled, and thought, “What’s this? I can run 26.2!” Finally getting better though. Gotta go, need to blow my nose!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

So it took me about a week, but I finally caught up with this thread.  Dopey #2 is in the books and I'm coming to terms with the fact that it might wind up being my final marathon and marathon weekend.  Leaving the office for this long in January is challenging and I'm dealing with that now.  As much as I may want to come back for Marathon Weekend 2021, I think it's not going to work out.  And that's okay.  I'm grateful that I was able to experience marathon weekend twice and run Dopey twice.

I took the 5K easy.  The only photo stop was for Chip and Dale.  I considered the Beast, but that 20-25 minute wait was not something that really interested me at all.  

I also took the 10K easy.  Spent the entire race chatting with a nice lady named Rochelle who was doing her first Dopey.  I hope she finished.  No photo stops aside from mile markers for me because I was in the last corral and the hustle and bustle in the corral had me starting barely ahead of the balloon ladies.  For me that wasn't a huge deal because I know that my pace is sufficient to keep up with them if necessary and healthy.  For anyone who ran Dopey or the 5K, I did see the lady who survived a hippo attack out with her dogs cheering runners on.  

In what is a trend, I also took the half easy.  But starting in Corral F gave me more cushion to stop for characters which I did.  It was awesome to see Barbossa at the pirate stop so that was cool.  Even though it was light by the time I got to the Magic Kingdom, it was still early enough that I could see the lights on the castle.  It truly looks beautiful.  Even as a firm Disneyland is the best theme park in the world person, I may love running up Main Street USA in the Magic Kingdom more than running through Main Street USA in Disneyland.  It probably helps that Disney World allows spectators at that point which is a real energy boost.  I ran my second slowest half marathon ever, which was fine with me.  For a variety of reasons that I never fully figured out, I felt very worried heading into the marathon this year even though my training remained consistent.  Those fears began to subside near the end of the half because I felt similar to how I did last year at the half.  While the heat and humidity had me ready to be done, I could also tell that I was feeling plenty strong for the marathon.

And now to the marathon.  That was a beast.  From reading up on previous hot weather marathons including my first last year I told myself that it couldn't possibly be worse.  Well, I was wrong.  It was worse.  Nevertheless, I still felt pretty strong.  I took it easy and watched as pace groups passed me.  I stayed with the 6:15 group for a mile or two, but was starting to feel it and decided that because of the heat and humidity, that was not the day to see just how long I could stay with them.  So I continued to do my own thing, stopping for photos and characters if I felt like it.  Speaking of characters, I strongly recommend to anyone who wants to make character stops during the races to sign up for @croach character text threads.  In addition to being quite funny at times (loved the seven chipmunks from 2019) it also proved invaluable to a slower runner such as myself.  It helped me evaluate what stops I could make in comparison with what characters were further along the course.  

I stopped for a Sam Eagle selfie in Liberty Square.  I had to buy the Sam Eagle runners are all weirdos shirt from Raw Threads, so that has to rank as one of my favorite race photo stops ever.  As a huge fan of Sleeping Beauty, I had to stop for the Maleficent dragon float backstage in the Magic Kingdom.  That was amazing and I'm very happy that Disney had a photographer there.  While it may be resolved for most runners now as I'm a week or so late, I noticed that it took quite a few days for my character and castle photos to make it to PhotoPass.  They did get there though.  Around mile 13, I decided to go for the ice bag on my head trick that served me so well during the last 6 miles or so of last year's marathon.  I don't know if I _needed_ the ice bag on my head at that point, but it wound up working spectacularly.  I feel like it helped me stay cooler and possibly delayed hitting the wall.  I always run with a visor so that helps immensely.  

I considered Everest in Animal Kingdom, but not knowing if they would let runners go through FastPass and wanting to possibly use time in my favor to get a photo with Belle (Beauty and the Beast is my second favorite animated movie) in Epcot, I made the decision to pass.  And then shortly after mile 17, my knee went wonky.  I don't know what exactly happened, but I felt something.  I could tell immediately that this could become a major problem during the race if I did not manage it correctly.  At this point, l just decided to continue doing my own thing, but taking more walk breaks if need be.  Sometimes I would run from light post to light post and then walk to the next light post.  Other times I walked longer.  I just made sure to go slower on inclines or cambers and especially make sure I stepped on even pavement whenever possible.  I just kept going.  Along the way, I saw one of the military veterans running on titanium legs.  Such a powerful and inspiring sight to see.  Really puts things in perspective.  

And then the course cut happened.  Since I'm not very familiar with Disney World roads, I did not know that we had skipped Blizzard Beach until I heard people around me say that they had cut the course short.  For a few minutes, this discouraged me.  I wasn't worried about not collecting challenge medals if I held on to finish, but rather struggled with what meaning this held, if any.  A couple things helped me make peace with it.  First off, I realized that between the walk to the corral and then from corral F to the start, I had put in the miles to reach 26.2.  Then my Star Wars brain decided that this was kind of like making the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs even though a parsec is a measure of distance.  So I called it my Kessel Run Marathon and didn't worry about anything else.  Anyone who says I didn't finish the marathon this year can say that.  Maybe they're right, but the conditions were brutal out there.  After talking with a lady in line for the finisher medal photo, my own FitBit showed 24.89 and I turned it off immediately after crossing the finish line.  I didn't think to let it keep running until it actually hit 26.2, but since I couldn't see what distance it showed anyways it doesn't matter.  I know that given what they shortened the course by and all the walking to the corrals and after the race, I have no doubt that I hit 26.2.  I just did it slightly differently because of the heat.  

I somehow managed to miss seeing people dropping like flies or in bad shape, but I did see an ambulance with sirens blaring on the way to Blizzard Beach shortly after I learned they cut the course.  I do not fault runDisney.  I think they made the best out a difficult situation and I truly wonder if part of the decision to cut the course where they did was influenced by the walk to the corral.  In other words, did they cut the course at that point because they knew that anyone who finished would still reach 26.2 because of the extra walking?  

But enough of that.  I loved seeing all the Star Wars signs in DHS.  The Boardwalk is always nice with the crowds and cheering people.  We all know what Epcot means.  This year I certainly felt less tired than last year.  I'm sure some of it stems from cutting the course short.  I also think that @DopeyBadger decision to reduce my mileage in training helped me feel fresher on race day.  Because in spite of that heat, I hit the wall much later this year.  Unlike WWOS last year, there was never a point this year that made me question my sanity.  I found that my in reserve race mantras were not necessary this year.  Once in Epcot, I was interested to see if Belle was still there.  Knowing that World Showcase would be open to everyone, I understood that it may not happen.  When I got to France, I saw that Belle was not there.  But even better for me, Aurora was.  I really could not believe it.  And then it got even better when Belle came in, possibly to switch places with Aurora, but I got my picture with both of them.  So I remain very excited and almost beside myself to know that I have a photo with my favorite title characters together from from 2 favorite animated movies.  

Unlike last year, I did not need to stop for any non alcoholic smoothie in Morocco.  I continued on knowing I would be finished soon and this whole experience would be in the books.  

For a variety of reasons, I have decided that I only want to run a marathon at Walt Disney World.  I would someday love to see what it feels like when it's not blazing hot and very humid.  I also accept that because of the difficulties of taking that much time off work in January, I may well have run my final marathon.  I simply do not know right now.  But if that winds up to be the case, I can say that I got to have the experience twice.  And I'm grateful for that.  No one can ever take away from me the feeling of being able to get out there and finish Dopey two years in a row.  Those conditions were difficult, and I want to say that I'm especially proud of any runner who made a difficult decision to either not start or withdraw from the race in order to be back for another day.  This is a lot of fun, but not to the point of injury.  And I'm also proud of anyone who did finish that day.  This one will go be remembered for years to come.  And we did it.  One way or another.

Final note:  I really enjoyed DATW.  I do not drink alcohol.  I was a bit concerned that might be awkward for me, but I wanted to meet fellow DISers so I showed up at DATW.  And I found that you people are as great in person as you are here on the boards.  I appreciate being welcomed into the Goof Troop and never being made to feel out of place for not imbibing.  I enjoyed meeting @lhermiston , @Bree , @jennamfeo , @rteetz , @Keels , @neoncactus and anyone else who I can't remember right now or may not have mentioned earlier in this lengthy post.  

About 18 months ago, I wondered if I was even capable of finishing a marathon.  This community helped encourage, reassure, teach, and help me to cross that finish line.


----------



## JulieODC

Still trying to kick my cold too - bad cough, runny nose, mostly. Had to travel for work this week, so the long days and more plane time didn’t help!


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Another one here with a bad cold.  Came down with it Tuesday after race...and it’s still here...


----------



## SheHulk

allaboutthemouse said:


> Another one here with a bad cold.  Came down with it Tuesday after race...and it’s still here...


same  . Hasn't stopped me from starting to run a little this week but it's annoying.


----------



## lhermiston

Sleepless Knight said:


> Final note: I really enjoyed DATW. I do not drink alcohol. I was a bit concerned that might be awkward for me, but I wanted to meet fellow DISers so I showed up at DATW. And I found that you people are as great in person as you are here on the boards. I appreciate being welcomed into the Goof Troop and never being made to feel out of place for not imbibing. I enjoyed meeting @lhermiston , @Bree , @jennamfeo , @rteetz , @Keels , @neoncactus and anyone else who I can't remember right now or may not have mentioned earlier in this lengthy post.



It was great to finally meet you, Keith. Thanks for joining in the festivities. 

I haven’t learned much in my relatively brief running career, but I have learned to avoid terms like “last” or “never.” Don’t count yourself out just yet.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I'm on day 11 of the flu and finally feeling mostly normal.  last time I ran was over a week ago (castaway cay 5k).  I have not been able to think about running.  Maybe tomorrow.  I think the best thing was the Ketorolac injection that the doctor on the ship gave me.  My fever started to come down a few hours later.  She also gave me Tamiflu but it was the fourth day so I'm not sure how much it helped.  I'm sure the fact that I got the vaccine meant less severity.  Hopefully everyone starts feeling better soon!

Mrs PADC


----------



## 1lilspark

Didn’t run but I’ve been ick with a cold the past week not fun


----------



## Sleepless Knight

lhermiston said:


> It was great to finally meet you, Keith. Thanks for joining in the festivities.
> 
> I haven’t learned much in my relatively brief running career, but I have learned to avoid terms like “last” or “never.” Don’t count yourself out just yet.


Thanks for making me feel so welcome.  For a few years now I've wanted to do something different during my WDW trips so it's not repeating the same thing every year.  Sampling the different foods that struck me at Epcot was great and hanging out with such fun people was even better.


----------



## Bree

No sickness here! I’m not surprised at how many of y’all got sick. There were postings on social media from people who had the flu, or colds but were going attempt running their races anyway


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Bree said:


> No sickness here! I’m not surprised at how many of y’all got sick. There were postings on social media from people who had the flu, or colds but were going attempt running their races anyway


Oddly, I woke up a couple of hours before the early marathon alarm, drenched in sweat and freezing (thinking, great, now, I’ve sweated out all my electrolytes right before running a marathon).  I didn’t have any more trouble until Tuesday, when I woke up with a little cough, but felt fine. We went to Epcot, where I’m sure I spread it around (I’m so sorry!). By the end of the day, I was clearly sick, and DH got it a day or two later. DS and GF left Monday afternoon, and thankfully, didn’t get it. The ones of us who got it, sure got it bad, though. I haven’t been this sick in years!


----------



## ANIM8R

1lilspark said:


> ..I’ve been ick with a cold...


#AccurateTypo


----------



## FawnJD

Yep, I'll join in the chorus of both "I got hit with the flu" and "I have not been this sick in years".

I actually took a day completely off from work--I didn't even log in to my work email account. That's unheard of for me on a "sick day".


----------



## SheHulk

https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI


----------



## KevM

SheHulk said:


> https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI



I saw this posted elsewhere earlier today.  Reading it was just strange.  Especially the fake Strava runs he would manually put in.


----------



## Jason Bryer

SheHulk said:


> https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI



I am so fascinated by these stories. I feel some guilt when I round down to the minute when someone asks my finish time.


----------



## MissLiss279

KevM said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere earlier today.  Reading it was just strange.  Especially the fake Strava runs he would manually put in.


Not that this is the case for him, but before I had a footpod, if I did a treadmill run I would either (1) use my watch and then edit the run to match what the treadmill said or (2) just do a manual entry with the treadmill info. Problem with this is that some treadmills are not calibrated or are old enough that they are no longer calibrated. My old treadmill was badly off and would say I was running faster than I actually was.
So... there is a very small chance that his entries were badly calibrated treadmill runs...

ETA: I’m not trying to really defend him, but I don’t really like how MI really highlights him saying that he was in an Elite corral. I think there are people out there that wouldn’t realize that there is a separate ‘Elite’ corral and might call the A corral an elite corral because that is where the faster runners go. I probably would have thought this a few years ago. 
Now I also don’t think his two splits make it look like it was really possible for him to significantly improve his pace over the remaining 16 miles.


----------



## BikeFan

SheHulk said:


> https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI



Not really that new for a Disney event, unfortunately, especially given the course.  I saw numerous people during the marathon who clearly skipped the first 4+ miles through Epcot.  I'm not going to name names, but the official results even show someone hitting the 5-mile split in under 8 minutes!    Sure . . .


----------



## Sleepless Knight

BikeFan said:


> Not really that new for a Disney event, unfortunately, especially given the course.  I saw numerous people during the marathon who clearly skipped the first 4+ miles through Epcot.  I'm not going to name names, but the official results even show someone hitting the 5-mile split in under 8 minutes!    Sure . . .


I remember seeing the mile 5 marker shortly after starting the race and being in shock that mile 1 was so close and then having to remind myself to not be depressed when I realized it was mile 5.


----------



## camaker

SheHulk said:


> https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI



It probably doesn’t mean anything, but I thought it was very interesting that he had a Corral H bib number and initial assignment, but had an “A” corral sticker changing his placement.


----------



## TeeterTots

SheHulk said:


> https://www.marathoninvestigation.c...0rsloILbTcLychRvvswGJ4l5iGi2y3mqT_4pHjQURy3KI


This guy lives in my neighboring town! What a creep!! Why even bother. Ugh


----------



## PCFriar80

Jason Bryer said:


> I am so fascinated by these stories. I feel some guilt when I round down to the minute when someone asks my finish time.


My wife and I cut the 10K course, but that was the only way to get back to our resort!


----------



## BigEeyore

Random tidbit here - but I ran by Gerald from the RezRuns YouTube channel at the beginning of the marathon and gave him a shout-out (love his videos!).  Anyways - I was looking to see if he had posted anything about the marathon yet, and ended up watching some of the 2019 half marathon and who do I see??? @rteetz at around the 20 minute mark!  Dis celebrity sighting.


----------



## StacyStrong

Course cutting and lying about your times is so strange to me. What do you even gain? I guess it's just an ego/attention thing?


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> Random tidbit here - but I ran by Gerald from the RezRuns YouTube channel at the beginning of the marathon and gave him a shout-out (love his videos!).  Anyways - I was looking to see if he had posted anything about the marathon yet, and ended up watching some of the 2019 half marathon and who do I see??? @rteetz at around the 20 minute mark!  Dis celebrity sighting.


Yep I made a cameo in that one!


----------



## SheHulk

BigEeyore said:


> Random tidbit here - but I ran by Gerald from the RezRuns YouTube channel at the beginning of the marathon and gave him a shout-out (love his videos!).  Anyways - I was looking to see if he had posted anything about the marathon yet, and ended up watching some of the 2019 half marathon and who do I see??? @rteetz at around the 20 minute mark!  Dis celebrity sighting.


I passed him (Gerald not @rteetz) in the half and full and made sure to say Hi. I appreciated him sharing so much about his foot injury and recovery leading up to MW 2020. Then when I got injured and had to back off training 8 weeks before the race, I appreciated him even more! He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## drummerwife

TeeterTots said:


> This guy lives in my neighboring town! What a creep!! Why even bother. Ugh


Me too. Leesburg is about 30 miles from where I live. Sad to think someone who seems to be a fairly good runner feels like he needs to inflate his times to either make himself feel important or accepted.


----------



## ckb_nc

StacyStrong said:


> Course cutting and lying about your times is so strange to me. What do you even gain? I guess it's just an ego/attention thing?


Ego and then it can snowball. Never understood it


----------



## lhermiston

Anyone who wants to make Disney courses shorter instead of longer is crazy! @FFigawi and I turned the 10K into 8 miles and had a blast.


----------



## flav

lhermiston said:


> Anyone who wants to make Disney courses shorter instead of longer is crazy! @FFigawi and I turned the 10K into 8 miles and had a blast.


Do we know if the finish time of the runners who did not go to Blizzard Beach was adjusted to reflect the shorter course?

Just a curiosity because I already know and accept that my finish times at Disney reflect more how long the characters lines were, how congested the courses were and how much distractions were offered than how fast I can run. 

I ran the Full course and they just opened the bypass in front of me when I was coming back from BB. There was mostly surprise on both sides.


----------



## CDKG

flav said:


> Do we know if the finish time of the runners who did not go to Blizzard Beach was adjusted to reflect the shorter course?
> 
> Just a curiosity because I already know and accept that my finish times at Disney reflect more how long the characters lines were, how congested the courses were and how much distractions were offered than how fast I can run.
> 
> I ran the Full course and they just opened the bypass in front of me when I was coming back from BB. There was mostly surprise on both sides.


Since the last timing mat was at 20 miles (before the turn off for BB) there is no way for them to know for sure who ran the full course and who was cut (or as I like to call them...the lucky ones!)


----------



## Jason Bryer

I started in coral B and passed the start on the other side (around mile 4.5) when shortly after I flew by someone running. Realize I started 2 minutes after the first runners. There is no way I would not have passed them within the first couple of miles. I can only assume the crossed the median and skipped the first Epcot loop.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> Do we know if the finish time of the runners who did not go to Blizzard Beach was adjusted to reflect the shorter course?


I don't know how they would be able to tell which runners ran the shortened course  I remember somebody saying that the 6:30 pace group finished before the 6:15 pace group because the 6:15 group went through Blizzard Beach and 6:30 did not.  I was one who did not get to run through Blizzard Beach.  I'm not sure what that makes me other than a back of the pack runner.  Which I already was.


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> Since the last timing mat was at 20 miles (before the turn off for BB) there is no way for them to know for sure who ran the full course and who was cut (or as I like to call them...the lucky ones!)





Sleepless Knight said:


> I don't know how they would be able to tell which runners ran the shortened course  I remember somebody saying that the 6:30 pace group finished before the 6:15 pace group because the 6:15 group went through Blizzard Beach and 6:30 did not.  I was one who did not get to run through Blizzard Beach.  I'm not sure what that makes me other than a back of the pack runner.  Which I already was.


Thanks for the answers and example. I did not follow that discussion online... I was too busy being at Disney or back to real life. So, I’ll just put an asterisk next to my placement numbers.

And that BB detour, whether we ran it or not, just makes us runners who respected the term of our agreement with the race organization. Congratulations to all


----------



## FFigawi

Sleepless Knight said:


> I don't know how they would be able to tell which runners ran the shortened course  I remember somebody saying that the 6:30 pace group finished before the 6:15 pace group because the 6:15 group went through Blizzard Beach and 6:30 did not.  *I was one who did not get to run through Blizzard Beach.  I'm not sure what that makes me other than a back of the pack runner. * Which I already was.



Well, you’re kind of lucky you avoided running the entire perimeter of the BB parking lot. That drudgery was far worse than any of the out and backs on Osceola.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> Well, you’re kind of lucky you avoided running the entire perimeter of the BB parking lot. That drudgery was far worse than any of the out and backs on Osceola.



I feel like this stretch needs a nickname considering how awful it was. I'm proposing Buzzard Beach for the buzzards circling overhead, waiting for the runners who had to endure that section to drop.


----------



## ANIM8R

lhermiston said:


> Anyone who wants to make Disney courses shorter instead of longer is crazy! @FFigawi and I turned the 10K into 8 miles and had a blast.



Don't broadcast that too widely!!! runDisney might want to charge you runners an extra 25%!!


----------



## BigEeyore

Read that article on the cheater - I am trying to figure out how he got to the finish line? He has a medal, but only recorded the 5 mile and 10 mile splits.  There were plenty of places to cut that marathon course, but a bee-line from mile 10 to the finish isn't one of them (I can't imagine he ran on World Dr without being caught).  So did he catch a parade bus?


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> Well, you’re kind of lucky you avoided running the entire perimeter of the BB parking lot. That drudgery was far worse than any of the out and backs on Osceola.





lhermiston said:


> I feel like this stretch needs a nickname considering how awful it was. I'm proposing Buzzard Beach for the buzzards circling overhead, waiting for the runners who had to endure that section to drop.



I think I'd still take the Blizzard Beach parking lot over the out and back. At least Blizzard Beach had the advantage of the shaded pathway portion breaking up the beat down the sun was giving us as well as a character stop with the opportunity for a little cool down in the shade.  The out and back was just straight, un-shaded pavement with a DJ at the end.  No protection or relief from the sun whatsoever.  I'm not sold on the new course, by any stretch, but BB didn't really stand out to me as worse than what it was replacing.  What I didn't like were the multiple points where you looked at runners heading the other way on the opposite side of the road.  Those parts of a course always give me a "why am I not there yet" mental challenge as I run them.


----------



## rteetz

BigEeyore said:


> Read that article on the cheater - I am trying to figure out how he got to the finish line? He has a medal, but only recorded the 5 mile and 10 mile splits.  There were plenty of places to cut that marathon course, but a bee-line from mile 10 to the finish isn't one of them (I can't imagine he ran on World Dr without being caught).  So did he catch a parade bus?


My guess is he did get on a bus.


----------



## MissLiss279

rteetz said:


> My guess is he did get on a bus.


That’s my guess as well. So really, not quite a cheater, but just a person who lied about finishing??


----------



## rteetz

MissLiss279 said:


> That’s my guess as well. So really, not quite a cheater, but just a person who lied about finishing??


Yeah that’s what it appears.


----------



## dtrain

What’s with all the missed splits sprinkled throughout the results?  Does the RFID glitch out that often or is it something the runner does when hitting the mat?  If my results had a missed split it would drive me insane!


----------



## KSellers88

BigEeyore said:


> Read that article on the cheater - I am trying to figure out how he got to the finish line? He has a medal, but only recorded the 5 mile and 10 mile splits.  There were plenty of places to cut that marathon course, but a bee-line from mile 10 to the finish isn't one of them (I can't imagine he ran on World Dr without being caught).  So did he catch a parade bus?



A girl I follow on Instagram ran 12 miles of the marathon and monorailed back to Epcot to her car (she never planned to run the whole thing and headed home from there). While I imagine he probably got on a parade bus, apparently the monorail was an option as well?


----------



## StarGirl11

dtrain said:


> What’s with all the missed splits sprinkled throughout the results?  Does the RFID glitch out that often or is it something the runner does when hitting the mat?  If my results had a missed split it would drive me insane!



There were a lot of malfunctioning bibs this past race weekend it felt like. I mentioned this upthread but y bib never registered at the finish and so I had no half finish.  I had to go to the expo so I could have proof of finishing to get my medals. Of course, that ended up being frutal.  They're going to fix it now but it seemed like something was up with TrackShack? I can't remember the last time I heard about this many problems. Heck there was a wheelie who was mssing his 20 split and well you couldn't exactly miss 20. 

I had another friend whose bib tripped the 15k mark when they were on the out portion during the Half headed towards MK.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

FFigawi said:


> Well, you’re kind of lucky you avoided running the entire perimeter of the BB parking lot. That drudgery was far worse than any of the out and backs on Osceola.


Maybe having Olaf recap the entire race weekend is the only way to redeem Blizzard Beach?  


KSellers88 said:


> A girl I follow on Instagram ran 12 miles of the marathon and monorailed back to Epcot to her car (she never planned to run the whole thing and headed home from there). While I imagine he probably got on a parade bus, apparently the monorail was an option as well?


Now I'm genuinely curious as to her motivation only running 12 miles of the marathon and that being her plan all along.  Nothing wrong with it, just curious.


----------



## StarGirl11

I may have actually seen Mr. Liar (don't remember his name and don't feel like looking so I am just going to call him that for the moment) on Sunday thinking back. Adaptives start at the tail end of A so we had a staff member with us constantly having to redirect the non adaptives towards the front. and away from us. I think he may have actually been one of those runners that started to mingle in the back before the staff directed him away from us. I remember at least 4 different runners having the staff coming up to them (mainly because I was sitting on the ground right near where the staff member was). So if I'm right about that not only was he lying about the time but he lied at first about starting up with the elites. Which really isn't a surprise either when you think about it.


----------



## hotblooded

dtrain said:


> What’s with all the missed splits sprinkled throughout the results?  Does the RFID glitch out that often or is it something the runner does when hitting the mat?  If my results had a missed split it would drive me insane!


I had a missed split during the Vancouver 8K (which ran at the same time as the marathon). I straight up ran outside the bounds of the timing mat because it didn’t extend across the entire path and I was passing a large pack. Realized it directly afterward and felt really stupid. Otherwise, chips do malfunction on occasion.


----------



## CDKG

Let me start by saying that I am so proud of everyone who finished the marathon, whether you ran the full course or the shortened course. The conditions were brutal out there from the beginning. I am especially proud of @Neon Cactus who was given the option to skip Blizzard Beach but chose to run it anyway. You are a rock star!

However, as someone who ran the full course but was severely affected by the course change, I am still struggling with my performance.

The cumulative fatigue from five days in the parks (even though I took it easy), running the 5k and 10k, and the extra 20 minutes waiting in my corral combined with the heat and humidity made for a very slow start. I am prone to heat illness and fainting, so I had to make sure my hydration game was on point. I felt like it was better to spend time in the restroom then to end up on the side of the course with an IV. I probably could have made do with a few less restroom stops, but I had it stuck in my head that I needed to take advantage of real restrooms (which of course had much longer lines).

Due to the heat I decided to walk (and enjoy) the parks on the back half of the course, resuming running intervals in between. But, what I am struggling with was the aftermath of the course modifications. I received the text that the course had been modified as I was exiting Blizzard Beach. I wasn’t sure what that meant until I exited the parking lot and turned right. All of the back of the pack runners, that I was only a couple of miles ahead of at this point, were being merged into the course in front of me. Once I reached the merge, the course had narrowed and everyone was walking. So, I walked the final 6+ miles of the course adding what I estimate to be 25 minutes to my overall time.

I did make the best of things and stopped to see Pluto a second time on the Boardwalk and diverted 1/10 mile (each way) from the course to purchase my Finish Line Margarita. But, only about 150 runners finished behind me. Who knows how many hundreds of runners that were once behind me had finished in front of me. I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.

I think you all know what these thoughts are leading to...but I just don’t know...


----------



## camaker

CDKG said:


> Let me start by saying that I am so proud of everyone who finished the marathon, whether you ran the full course or the shortened course. The conditions were brutal out there from the beginning. I am especially proud of @Neon Cactus who was given the option to skip Blizzard Beach but chose to run it anyway. You are a rock star!
> 
> However, as someone who ran the full course but was severely affected by the course change, I am still struggling with my performance.
> 
> The cumulative fatigue from five days in the parks (even though I took it easy), running the 5k and 10k, and the extra 20 minutes waiting in my corral combined with the heat and humidity made for a very slow start. I am prone to heat illness and fainting, so I had to make sure my hydration game was on point. I felt like it was better to spend time in the restroom then to end up on the side of the course with an IV. I probably could have made do with a few less restroom stops, but I had it stuck in my head that I needed to take advantage of real restrooms (which of course had much longer lines).
> 
> Due to the heat I decided to walk (and enjoy) the parks on the back half of the course, resuming running intervals in between. But, what I am struggling with was the aftermath of the course modifications. I received the text that the course had been modified as I was exiting Blizzard Beach. I wasn’t sure what that meant until I exited the parking lot and turned right. All of the back of the pack runners, that I was only a couple of miles ahead of at this point, were being merged into the course in front of me. Once I reached the merge, the course had narrowed and everyone was walking. So, I walked the final 6+ miles of the course adding what I estimate to be 25 minutes to my overall time.
> 
> I did make the best of things and stopped to see Pluto a second time on the Boardwalk and diverted 1/10 mile (each way) from the course to purchase my Finish Line Margarita. But, only about 150 runners finished behind me. Who knows how many hundreds of runners that were once behind me had finished in front of me. I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.
> 
> I think you all know what these thoughts are leading to...but I just don’t know...



You didn’t perform poorly, though. You took race conditions that were potentially dangerous to your health, crafted a strategy to make it through those conditions safely and then executed that strategy. That takes more skill and self-awareness than going out there and running the race at the paces you’d trained for under more normal conditions. You have to race under the conditions that the race presents to you, not the conditions that you’d like to have. YOU are the rock star for getting through. Give yourself the credit you deserve. 

I understand the feeling of not having a time that reflects what you are capable of, though. I was in the same boat after running my first marathon rehabbing a serious injury. Look for a race that will have a better likelihood of good conditions, train up for it and go crush it!


----------



## KSellers88

Sleepless Knight said:


> Now I'm genuinely curious as to her motivation only running 12 miles of the marathon and that being her plan all along. Nothing wrong with it, just curious.



Yeah, same here. LOL. She lives in Orlando so I guess she doesn't have to pay for lodging and I know she is training for Boston, but I don't know the rationale behind paying for the full to only essentially run a half marathon.    I'm not close enough to her to ask, because I was definitely curious as well.


----------



## Neon Cactus

CDKG said:


> Let me start by saying that I am so proud of everyone who finished the marathon, whether you ran the full course or the shortened course. The conditions were brutal out there from the beginning. I am especially proud of @Neon Cactus who was given the option to skip Blizzard Beach but chose to run it anyway. You are a rock star!
> 
> However, as someone who ran the full course but was severely affected by the course change, I am still struggling with my performance.
> 
> The cumulative fatigue from five days in the parks (even though I took it easy), running the 5k and 10k, and the extra 20 minutes waiting in my corral combined with the heat and humidity made for a very slow start. I am prone to heat illness and fainting, so I had to make sure my hydration game was on point. I felt like it was better to spend time in the restroom then to end up on the side of the course with an IV. I probably could have made do with a few less restroom stops, but I had it stuck in my head that I needed to take advantage of real restrooms (which of course had much longer lines).
> 
> Due to the heat I decided to walk (and enjoy) the parks on the back half of the course, resuming running intervals in between. But, what I am struggling with was the aftermath of the course modifications. I received the text that the course had been modified as I was exiting Blizzard Beach. I wasn’t sure what that meant until I exited the parking lot and turned right. All of the back of the pack runners, that I was only a couple of miles ahead of at this point, were being merged into the course in front of me. Once I reached the merge, the course had narrowed and everyone was walking. So, I walked the final 6+ miles of the course adding what I estimate to be 25 minutes to my overall time.
> 
> I did make the best of things and stopped to see Pluto a second time on the Boardwalk and diverted 1/10 mile (each way) from the course to purchase my Finish Line Margarita. But, only about 150 runners finished behind me. Who knows how many hundreds of runners that were once behind me had finished in front of me. I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.
> 
> I think you all know what these thoughts are leading to...but I just don’t know...


Thanks for the shout out.  I’m glad I was given the option to do the whole course.  You did great though.  Don’t get down on yourself.  Given the conditions, and knowing your tendencies with the heat, you took care of yourself and finished.  And got the finish line margarita.  You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Princess KP

CDKG said:


> Let me start by saying that I am so proud of everyone who finished the marathon, whether you ran the full course or the shortened course. The conditions were brutal out there from the beginning. I am especially proud of @Neon Cactus who was given the option to skip Blizzard Beach but chose to run it anyway. You are a rock star!
> 
> However, as someone who ran the full course but was severely affected by the course change, I am still struggling with my performance.
> 
> The cumulative fatigue from five days in the parks (even though I took it easy), running the 5k and 10k, and the extra 20 minutes waiting in my corral combined with the heat and humidity made for a very slow start. I am prone to heat illness and fainting, so I had to make sure my hydration game was on point. I felt like it was better to spend time in the restroom then to end up on the side of the course with an IV. I probably could have made do with a few less restroom stops, but I had it stuck in my head that I needed to take advantage of real restrooms (which of course had much longer lines).
> 
> Due to the heat I decided to walk (and enjoy) the parks on the back half of the course, resuming running intervals in between. But, what I am struggling with was the aftermath of the course modifications. I received the text that the course had been modified as I was exiting Blizzard Beach. I wasn’t sure what that meant until I exited the parking lot and turned right. All of the back of the pack runners, that I was only a couple of miles ahead of at this point, were being merged into the course in front of me. Once I reached the merge, the course had narrowed and everyone was walking. So, I walked the final 6+ miles of the course adding what I estimate to be 25 minutes to my overall time.
> 
> I did make the best of things and stopped to see Pluto a second time on the Boardwalk and diverted 1/10 mile (each way) from the course to purchase my Finish Line Margarita. But, only about 150 runners finished behind me. Who knows how many hundreds of runners that were once behind me had finished in front of me. I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.
> 
> I think you all know what these thoughts are leading to...but I just don’t know...


Despite the rankings, which you know is not accurate given the course change, I think you had a successful race. You made the best of the situation, finished a marathon healthy and with a margarita!

It was pretty scary out there, seeing people sick on the side of the road, others hooked up to an IV. You made the best decision.

I was second guessing myself as well. If I had ran a little faster during this portion or if I didn’t drink the night before, maybe I wouldn’t feel so crappy. But, I knew that if I pushed myself any more, I would have been in one of those ambulances. And I needed to be in a good state for DATW! 

If you want to go back for 2021, do it because you enjoy the weekend but not because you feel like you performed poorly, because you didn’t! You did amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## dtrain

Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


----------



## Disney at Heart

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7




26.76 for me. In Corral D with lots of walking/ weaving/ poor tangents. I’m surprised it is not more.


----------



## CDKG

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


27.09 
That includes 6 restroom stops, 4 characters stops (5 if you include Adventures Club) and a 1/10 mile detour to purchase my Finish Line Margarita!


----------



## huskies90

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


Mine said 26.63. I started in A so didn’t have much weaving but I strayed off the course for 12 character pics + castle pic and 3 bathroom breaks.


----------



## dtrain

Disney at Heart said:


> 26.76 for me. In Corral D with lots of walking/ weaving/ poor tangents. I’m surprised it is not more.





CDKG said:


> 27.09
> That includes 6 restroom stops, 4 characters stops (5 if you include Adventures Club) and a 1/10 mile detour to purchase my Finish Line Margarita!





huskies90 said:


> Mine said 26.63. I started in A so didn’t have much weaving but I strayed off the course for 12 character pics + castle pic and 3 bathroom breaks.




I was at the front of Corral A and thought I hit the tangents pretty well, but still ran 26.7.  I wonder if all the turns threw me off line more than I realized...I was alone with nobody to follow a lot of the time, never stopped for the bathroom or character pics.


----------



## camaker

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



My Garmin 935 showed 26.62 miles. That’s pretty typical for the WDW Marathon for me. I’ve run it 5 times and 4 have been in the 26.60 to 26.69 mile range. The other one was my first marathon and it came in at 26.99 miles. I guess I’m pretty consistently bad at hitting the tangents.


----------



## KevM

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



26.82, which includes stopping for 18 pictures.  I started in C corral and definitely did my fair bit of weaving around the crowds and I’m never good with tangents.


----------



## FFigawi

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



Mine says 27.03 including shot stops, beer stops, ride stops, character stops and nature breaks.


----------



## SheHulk

My half says 13.51 and full says 26.63. Pretty similar to others. I started in D but didn’t feel like I had to weave, just stayed to the right & didn’t run tangents because I was doing intervals for the first time and terrified of stopping dead in front of anybody who was running.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


My Garmin 230 said 26.99 miles, which included two bathroom breaks and about a dozen character stops. There were so many tight turns in this new course that hitting the tangents was probably impossible, anyway. Last year, though, I had 27.49, which included almost all the character stops. In 2016, I had 26.22 miles, but I made no stops at all.  In 2016, I had a Garmin Forerunner 10.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

Thinking back, in 2016 my watch battery died in WWoS. The Forerunner 10 battery didn’t last long enough for me to run a marathon. I manually put in the distance, so that’s not what I actually had. I think my watch made it to mile 19.


----------



## rteetz

My watch died about mile 24


----------



## afaroffplace

I used the Nike Run Club app on my phone (don’t have a smart watch) and it was way off the entire time — it ended up saying 31 miles total. Anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## DopeyBadger

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



26.34 which was my second best Disney behind a 26.33.  I’m very diligent about the tangents but the theme parks with sharp turns make it a tad difficult to maintain tangent at pace.


----------



## jeremy1002

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


26.45 for me, down from 26.61 in my other WDW in 2017.


----------



## Bree

My Garmin 645 said I ran 28.46 for the full. I ran with the goof troop roving road party and my watch was way off by mile 1. I had been having issues with it for the last couple of months so I retired it and bought a Fenix 6s Pro.


----------



## Jason Bryer

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



For the first time I was under with 25.96. But have suspected my Apple Watch is smoothing too much resulting in reporting less than what I run since the November update. All four races for MW were under. Tried resetting but no luck. I run with my phone in a belt which is suppose to help with the accuracy.


----------



## steph0808

Garmin forerunner 235 put me at 26.81. Started in corral B, one restroom stop, and 14 character pictures, I believe.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Garmin forerunner here.  26.8 in the full; 13.4 in the half.


----------



## TeeterTots

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Garmin forerunner here.  26.8 in the full; 13.4 in the half.


Same!


----------



## Dopey 2020

dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7



Apple Watch - 27.1, nothing like running an extra mile in the heat


----------



## JulieODC

26.97 via my Garmin...hitting a mile on my watch, and having to run another 1/2 mile to get to the mile marker was kind of torture!


----------



## steph0808

JulieODC said:


> 26.97 via my Garmin...hitting a mile on my watch, and having to run another 1/2 mile to get to the mile marker was kind of torture!



That's one thing I hate about Disney! I'm too busy watching everything to pay attention to the tangents.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I called the PhotoPass number the other day, since my Horace Horsecollar photo is missing from the half.  Spoke with a very pleasant man who told me to fill out the online request form and they'd look for it.  He told me that they took 1.35 million photographs during the 4 main races + the kids races.  This does include the pre and post race photos, but not photos from the expo.  I think he said they took 300,000 more photographs than ever before for MW.  
Could be like getting information/rumors from a bus driver, but thought I'd post it here.


----------



## dobball23

My Garmin said I did 26.44. I think I would have been less, but I started around corral E/F runners (I think) since I was stuck on a bus and missed the beginning. This caused me to do more early weaving than I would have liked. I was supposed to be in Corral A.


----------



## flav

I ran 44.07 kilometres = 27.38 miles including 40 picture stops and over 12 bathroom breaks.

ETA: Counting them made me feel really good about my time as those stops can easily add two hours to a race!


----------



## CDKG

flav said:


> I ran 44.07 kilometres = 27.38 miles including 40 picture stops and over 12 bathroom breaks.
> 
> ETA: Counting them made me feel really good about my time as those stops can easily add two hours to a race!


12 bathroom breaks? Now I don’t feel so bad about my ridiculous 6. I don’t usually need to stop for the restroom at all during races (half marathon or shorter). But, we all know this race was special.


----------



## dtrain

flav said:


> I ran 44.07 kilometres = 27.38 miles including 40 picture stops and over 12 bathroom breaks.
> ETA: Counting them made me feel really good about my time as those stops can easily add two hours to a race!





CDKG said:


> 12 bathroom breaks? Now I don’t feel so bad about my ridiculous 6. I don’t usually need to stop for the restroom at all during races (half marathon or shorter). But, we all know this race was special.



I don't know how anyone had anything liquid to evacuate from their bodies during the marathon, I drank 2 cups (1 water / 1 Powerade) at every station and was still dehydrated.


----------



## CDKG

dtrain said:


> I don't know how anyone had anything liquid to evacuate from their bodies during the marathon, I drank 2 cups (1 water / 1 Powerade) at every station and was still dehydrated.


Electrolytes. I carried my 16 oz handheld and drank a total of  32 oz of nuun endurance and 64 oz of nuun sport.


----------



## lhermiston

dtrain said:


> I don't know how anyone had anything liquid to evacuate from their bodies during the marathon, I drank 2 cups (1 water / 1 Powerade) at every station and was still dehydrated.



I had two cups of water and two cups of Powerade at every water station and stopped approximately 100 times to use a portopotty or tree. I had never gone to the bathroom before a race prior to this year's half and full, but they were also the two hottest half and full marathons I've ever run, by a decent margin.


----------



## flav

CDKG said:


> 12 bathroom breaks? Now I don’t feel so bad about my ridiculous 6. I don’t usually need to stop for the restroom at all during races (half marathon or shorter). But, we all know this race was special.


It is totally unusual for me too... Was there a lot more water/electrolytes stations than planned? I was drinking both at everyone of them plus filling my bottle.


----------



## dtrain

Stopping to use the port-o-potty was something I couldn't do since I was trying to hit a sub 3 for this run, so I erred on the side of caution...I mean dehydration


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> I had two cups of water and two cups of Powerade at every water station and stopped approximately 100 times to use a portopotty or tree. I had never gone to the bathroom before a race prior to this year's half and full, but they were also the two hottest half and full marathons I've ever run, by a decent margin.


I think I witnessed you coming back on course after a “nature break” right before AK somewhere during the marathon lol. I looked to see if there was a character stop back there because I was hot and a little slow on the uptake at that point.


----------



## lhermiston

SheHulk said:


> I think I witnessed you coming back on course after a “nature break” right before AK somewhere during the marathon lol. I looked to see if there was a character stop back there because I was hot and a little slow on the uptake at that point.



That was a memorable stop! I ran through a ditch to get to the portopotty and the ditch had about four inches of what I hope was water. I had soaked and squeaky shoes for the rest of the race.


----------



## SheHulk

lhermiston said:


> That was a memorable stop! I ran through a ditch to get to the portopotty and the ditch had about four inches of what I hope was water. I had soaked and squeaky shoes for the rest of the race.


They don't let you hit the "sad" and "haha" buttons at the same time on here but ugh!


----------



## camaker

lhermiston said:


> That was a memorable stop! I ran through a ditch to get to the portopotty and the ditch had about four inches of what I hope was water. I had soaked and squeaky shoes for the rest of the race.



Has that “water related” rash cleared up, yet?


----------



## lhermiston

camaker said:


> Has that “water related” rash cleared up, yet?



Not gonna lie, it lingered for a few days. Got real itchy for a couple of days and my ankles felt a little swollen. Happy to report it's all cleared up now! ha ha.


----------



## FFigawi

lhermiston said:


> That was a memorable stop! I ran through a ditch to get to the portopotty and the ditch had about four inches of what I hope was water. I had soaked and squeaky shoes for the rest of the race.



That metronome from your one soaked shoe was really annoying after a while...


----------



## TCB in FLA

27.28 marathon for me according to AW. Includes Everest!


----------



## princessbride6205

mjcorral said:


> To go along with the list of characters, should we list the songs played? I want to make an inspirational playlist.
> 
> Here is what I can remember...
> 
> Start line:
> Bare Necessities (new movie)
> Pirates of the Caribbean (movie)
> Brave-Touch the Sky
> 
> Along the Course:
> Original One Little Spark
> Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit
> Illuminations
> Stand Out- Goofy Movie
> Orange Bird Song
> On the Open Road- Goofy Movie
> Dig a Little Deeper- Princess and the Frog
> I Can go the Distance- Hercules
> How Far I'll Go- Moana
> 
> 
> I know there were a whole lot more, but I may have been delirious throughout the race. Please add what you can remember.


Sorry if any of these have been said already, I'm late responding. I think these were all played. (I also have a Disney race playlist with hours of music if you'd like ideas for additional songs)
Soarin' (instrumental)
Zero to Hero - Hercules
A Star is Born - Hercules
Almost There - Princess and the Frog
Try Everything - Zootopia



dtrain said:


> Curious as to what everyone’s smart watch shows as their mileage for the full marathon.  My Apple Watch Nike+ shows I ran 26.7


My Garmin Forerunner 230 says 26.67 miles. I ran solo and made some effort to run the tangents. However I'm a walk-runner, so I had to be mindful of not ending up in the middle of the course during for a walk interval. I stopped for about 10 photos and 1 bathroom. I think this is my personal best for shortest distance out of my 6 Disney marathons. Shaved 0.03 miles off of last year.


----------



## lhermiston

FFigawi said:


> That metronome from your one soaked shoe was really annoying after a while...



The Goof Troop was kind not to kick me out. I was pretty annoyed, too.


----------



## michigandergirl

My Garmin logged 26.95, which included many character stops, 3 bathroom breaks, and a couple of back & forths in Epcot while looking for @jennamfeo and the margs.


----------



## Nightriders19

dtrain said:


> Stopping to use the port-o-potty was something I couldn't do since I was trying to hit a sub 3 for this run, so I erred on the side of caution...I mean dehydration


Haha, this was my approach as well.  I typically like to "run dry" during races.  I don't take anything at all for distances up to half-marathon.  I took a Powerade about every other aid station.  And then drank all the things post-race, lol.


----------



## PrincessV

iSmoothRun had me around 25.5ish at the finish, having been diverted. I'm pretty good at running the tangents. I kept the app going through the finish and I took a small detour walking back to my car to hit 26.2.

I've got 13.37 clocked for the half.

ETA: I find the hydration/potty usage convo interesting! I live and train in the heat of FL summers, so while I never get to a point where extreme heat feels _good, _I guess I am used to managing to it. I drink to thirst, which in the heat amounts to about 12oz every 5ish miles, so figure about 60+oz of Nuun and Tailwind (I combine them because TW doesn't give me enough sodium on its own) plus half a Coke on ice over the marathon. I really only needed to pee once, in MK, though I stopped in AK, too, for other reasons. Same situation with the half: around 12oz every 5ish miles, so figure about 50oz - no restroom stops. Honestly, I prefer to err on the side of slightly dehydrated vs. risking hyponatremia, but drinking to thirst seems to keep me in the healthy zone.


----------



## baxter24

Add me to the list of having to stop to use the restroom the most I ever have during a race. But I also drank more water and Powerade than I ever have before either.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

CDKG said:


> I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.


The highly unusual circumstances mean that no one in this race performed poorly.  I'm one who ran the shortened course.  My FitBit logged 24.89 and I stopped it after crossing the finish line.  I didn't think to let it keep going.  

Your time is more accurate than my time regardless of what the chip says.  But please don't feel bad about poor performance.  You trained for it, managed the circumstances of the race as best you could, and finished healthy.  That is always a great performance, even if we may wish for better.


camaker said:


> You didn’t perform poorly, though. You took race conditions that were potentially dangerous to your health, crafted a strategy to make it through those conditions safely and then executed that strategy. That takes more skill and self-awareness than going out there and running the race at the paces you’d trained for under more normal conditions. You have to race under the conditions that the race presents to you, not the conditions that you’d like to have. YOU are the rock star for getting through. Give yourself the credit you deserve.


So much this.  I had to make my peace with running the shortened course because Blizzard Beach was not available to me.  I'm fine with what happened now.  Around mile 7 or so, I was keeping up with the 6:15 pace group.  But because of the heat and humidity, I chose to not continue to keep up with them and go with what worked for me on that day.  Had I kept up with them, I would have run the entire course.  But maybe not.  It's certainly possible that keeping up with that pace group would have taken too much out of me and led to serious issues in the heat.  


Princess KP said:


> It was pretty scary out there, seeing people sick on the side of the road, others hooked up to an IV. You made the best decision.


Maybe this mentality holds me back, but often times in a race when something in my body begins to feel off, I slow down and go at a pace that my body agrees with.  I conclude that I would rather finish with a slower time, but finish healthy and upright so I can resume training injury free for my next race than push myself past the breaking point and deal with much worse problems.  My sister finished about 30 minutes or so after I did and she saw multiple examples of people literally dropping and frequent cries of "MEDIC" after the finish line.  


afaroffplace said:


> I used the Nike Run Club app on my phone (don’t have a smart watch) and it was way off the entire time — it ended up saying 31 miles total. Anyone else had this problem before?


Last year, my FitBit said I ran 18 miles for the marathon and this year my new one says 24.89 with the shortened course.  


CDKG said:


> But, we all know this race was special.


I couldn't find any years where runDisney cut the marathon course short because of the conditions.  I know there have been some half marathons canceled or shortened, but nothing like this.  I wonder if the next time there's heat and humidity in the forecast we'll say, "hopefully it won't be as hot as 2020."  


princessbride6205 said:


> I also have a Disney race playlist with hours of music if you'd like ideas for additional songs


I have very fond memories of Let's Go Fly a Kite as I ran through World Showcase knowing I was going to finish my first marathon in 2019.  I felt like I was actually flying.  Which means it was either my first (and so far only) true runners high or I was hallucinating.


----------



## cesj90

Did anyone else oddly not have to go to the bathroom more than once? I used the Epcot monorail bathroom before the race at 3:45. Started around 5:45, ran a 7 hour marathon, only stopping to go at Mile 11 to go. I drank a ton of water and Powerade too. Drank at every stop, except one when my stomach needed a break. I drank 2 powerades, a bottle of water, and then a Gatorade after the race, and even weirder, it took me hours to need to go to the bathroom again. The same thing happened to my husband.

Are we freaks or did anyone else experience this?


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

DH here.  I decided to write down as many "core memories" as I could recall from MW.  Here goes; trying for chronological order:

Final run of training plan the morning of the 9th.  2 miles to HS and back, while the lights and sounds of the 5k were in the background.  And knowing it was really going to happen. 
Walking back to get our prepurchased merch before heading back to the bus on the 8th, and realizing it was after 5:30pm and the sun was still up.  A far cry from the 5pm sunset in Pa then.
Lunch the 9th with @FFigawi .  Our WDW trips are usually planned to the nanosecond (mostly by me), but we wanted to just take what each day gave us this time.  This was a spontaneous lunch experience for us, where we learned a lot about MW, and DW got great ideas about where to spectate the marathon.
Being able to ride BTMRR for the first time in many years.  It has been down the last couple of times we visited.
Dinner at Blue Zoo.  Great food and service.  Quiet table.  This trip was our everything:  October anniversary, Christmas, birthdays.  And this dinner was our anniversary dinner.
Spectating the 10k on the 10th, and possibly seeing Rogue 2 in flight at the Boardwalk.  Even @lhermiston can be hard to see in the dark. 
Boma breakfast on the 10th.  Best breakfast on-site.  Talking with 10k runners and experiencing the joy of others sharing their stories.
HH DIS meet.  So many new faces to put with screen names.  All welcoming of newcomers to the MW experience.
HM trip up MS USA.  Lee was right:  it can be emotional.  I kept telling myself to savor this.
Suddenly realizing that the gang was passing me at the end of the HM, and being able to finish with: @rteetz @FFigawi @Bree @lhermiston 
DW finding me in the self-treatment medical area after the HM.  Bookends perfectly with our first race:  a 5k Turkey Trot in 2010, on 3 weeks notice we were going to run our first race, she found me in the finish area that day as we were heading to get our shoe chip tags removed.  
Starting the marathon in the company of the Goof Troop.
Getting texts from DW that just said "dinosaur", and knowing that it meant she was at TTC next to the inflatable dinosaur.
Coming out of backstage onto MS USA and seeing all. those. people.  From there all the way to Future World.  It felt like thousands of people.
Seeing DW again at the GF.
Realizing around mile 20 that I was going to finish my first marathon.
Coming around the corner and seeing the finish line ( I can see it now, even)
Doing the Castaway Cay Challenge 5k together with DW start to finish.  She said after 2 miles she was spent, and we'd be walking the rest of the way (she was coming down with influenza).  She still looks better in the finish photos than I do.

I plan to start turning our training journal into a trip report journal.  All are welcome to stop by.


----------



## KevM

cesj90 said:


> Did anyone else oddly not have to go to the bathroom more than once? I used the Epcot monorail bathroom before the race at 3:45. Started around 5:45, ran a 7 hour marathon, only stopping to go at Mile 11 to go. I drank a ton of water and Powerade too. Drank at every stop, except one when my stomach needed a break. I drank 2 powerades, a bottle of water, and then a Gatorade after the race, and even weirder, it took me hours to need to go to the bathroom again. The same thing happened to my husband.
> 
> Are we freaks or did anyone else experience this?



I used the port-a-potties a couple times before the marathon, but during, I only stopped twice.  And that was with drinking at least one water at each stop & having two 16oz bottles on me.


----------



## UNCBear24

My Garmin registered 26.48 for me from corral B with 5 photo stops and only 2 bathroom breaks (compared to 5 last year).


----------



## SheHulk

cesj90 said:


> Did anyone else oddly not have to go to the bathroom more than once? I used the Epcot monorail bathroom before the race at 3:45. Started around 5:45, ran a 7 hour marathon, only stopping to go at Mile 11 to go. I drank a ton of water and Powerade too. Drank at every stop, except one when my stomach needed a break. I drank 2 powerades, a bottle of water, and then a Gatorade after the race, and even weirder, it took me hours to need to go to the bathroom again. The same thing happened to my husband.
> 
> Are we freaks or did anyone else experience this?


same! I only stopped once even though I took probably two cups of water at every stop. Maybe at a bunch of those I dumped one cup of water on myself instead of drinking both of them. I'm gonna say we both were pretty dehydrated.


----------



## camaker

cesj90 said:


> Did anyone else oddly not have to go to the bathroom more than once? I used the Epcot monorail bathroom before the race at 3:45. Started around 5:45, ran a 7 hour marathon, only stopping to go at Mile 11 to go. I drank a ton of water and Powerade too. Drank at every stop, except one when my stomach needed a break. I drank 2 powerades, a bottle of water, and then a Gatorade after the race, and even weirder, it took me hours to need to go to the bathroom again. The same thing happened to my husband.
> 
> Are we freaks or did anyone else experience this?



I was drinking water and Powerade at nearly every aid station and I only had to stop once, on the stretch before AK.  I don't think we're unusual.  It just depends on how the hydration balance works out.  Drink more than you need to replenish your stores and you're going to need to get rid of that during the race.  Drink enough to balance out or don't drink enough, you're not going to have to stop.  Multiple stops are kind of a good news/bad news kind of situation.  The good news is you're taking in plenty of fluids to stay hydrated in the conditions.  The bad news is that you're taking in so much you've got to stop multiple times to get rid of the excess.  The trick is finding the balance, not the large surplus or deficit.


----------



## TeeterTots

cesj90 said:


> Did anyone else oddly not have to go to the bathroom more than once? I used the Epcot monorail bathroom before the race at 3:45. Started around 5:45, ran a 7 hour marathon, only stopping to go at Mile 11 to go. I drank a ton of water and Powerade too. Drank at every stop, except one when my stomach needed a break. I drank 2 powerades, a bottle of water, and then a Gatorade after the race, and even weirder, it took me hours to need to go to the bathroom again. The same thing happened to my husband.
> 
> Are we freaks or did anyone else experience this?


This happened to me at MCM last fall. I went at 7:30 in a bush at the start and not again until 4:30pm!!! I drank a ton! Eek!! Crazy!


----------



## dtrain

Does anyone have the exact temperature / humidity % / dew point from the Marathon at race’s start?


----------



## PrincessV

dtrain said:


> Does anyone have the exact temperature / humidity % / dew point from the Marathon at race’s start?


No Dew Point, but my app recorded the starting weather as 70*, SSE wind at 4mph, 90% humidity.


----------



## jmasgat

I remember looking at my phone when I left my room before 3.  It said 71F, 97% humidity.  Wunderground says that at 4:53 a.m., the weather at MCO was 70F, 90% humidity.


----------



## striker1064

I did some digging on the National Climate Data Center's website. The closest observation I could find was 4:53 AM at MCO, and the dew point reading was 67°F. That is _oppressive_. It rose to 70°F around 10:53 AM, and topped out at 72°F at 5:53 PM.

For some reference, the percentage of humidity is not a particularly useful measurement for this type of thing. Because of the differences in density of air due to temperature, the humidity will always be near 100% in the morning and drop during the day.

Dew point is a much more useful measurement. The dew point is the temperature at which air will become saturated. The closer the real air temperature is to the dew point, the more stifiling it will feel.

The dew point will not often exceed 80°F, but in general, any dew point of at least 65°F is uncomfortable at best and bordering on oppressive.

It's not surprising, then, to see so many people suffering from the heat and humidity! Might as well have been a swimming race.


----------



## dtrain

I know @DopeyBadger has the stats on this, but how many minutes could I have shaved off if running conditions were ideal?  As it stands I managed to get a BQ and NYC Marathon qualifying time, so I'm thinking about setting a goal of 2:50 for one of those races in 2021.


----------



## PrincessV

striker1064 said:


> The dew point will not often exceed 80°F, but in general, any dew point of at least 65°F is uncomfortable at best and bordering on oppressive.


I live with a DP at or above 65 most of the year - that's my baseline of "normal" lol! I was a bit chilly for the first mile or two of the marathon, and comfortable until the sun was overhead.


----------



## DopeyBadger

dtrain said:


> Does anyone have the exact temperature / humidity % / dew point from the Marathon at race’s start?



From my Strava feed.  The data is grabbed from Dark Sky based on GPS location and time.

Conditions -  Mostly Cloudy, Wind 5mph to 15mph
Start: Temp+Dew = 68°F + 67°F; FL - 69°F
End: Temp+Dew = 72°F + 69°F; FL - 69°F



dtrain said:


> I know @DopeyBadger has the stats on this, but how many minutes could I have shaved off if running conditions were ideal?  As it stands I managed to get a BQ and NYC Marathon qualifying time, so I'm thinking about setting a goal of 2:50 for one of those races in 2021.



So I certainly can't say with 100% accuracy.  I would use the ending T+D of the race as my adjustment value.  So that's a 141 and a 3.5% adjustment.  So a 2:56:08 would be a 2:49:58.  Daniels adjustment calculator seems to put the adjusted time more around the 2:53:30 range (only deals with temp and not humidity).  These then assume you have ideal racing conditions on the new race day and that the elevation profile of the race itself is similar to Disney.

My suggestion is to race a HM between now and then in better conditions and that will probably be a better indicator closer to those actual two races.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

CDKG said:


> Let me start by saying that I am so proud of everyone who finished the marathon, whether you ran the full course or the shortened course. The conditions were brutal out there from the beginning. I am especially proud of @Neon Cactus who was given the option to skip Blizzard Beach but chose to run it anyway. You are a rock star!
> 
> However, as someone who ran the full course but was severely affected by the course change, I am still struggling with my performance.
> 
> The cumulative fatigue from five days in the parks (even though I took it easy), running the 5k and 10k, and the extra 20 minutes waiting in my corral combined with the heat and humidity made for a very slow start. I am prone to heat illness and fainting, so I had to make sure my hydration game was on point. I felt like it was better to spend time in the restroom then to end up on the side of the course with an IV. I probably could have made do with a few less restroom stops, but I had it stuck in my head that I needed to take advantage of real restrooms (which of course had much longer lines).
> 
> Due to the heat I decided to walk (and enjoy) the parks on the back half of the course, resuming running intervals in between. But, what I am struggling with was the aftermath of the course modifications. I received the text that the course had been modified as I was exiting Blizzard Beach. I wasn’t sure what that meant until I exited the parking lot and turned right. All of the back of the pack runners, that I was only a couple of miles ahead of at this point, were being merged into the course in front of me. Once I reached the merge, the course had narrowed and everyone was walking. So, I walked the final 6+ miles of the course adding what I estimate to be 25 minutes to my overall time.
> 
> I did make the best of things and stopped to see Pluto a second time on the Boardwalk and diverted 1/10 mile (each way) from the course to purchase my Finish Line Margarita. But, only about 150 runners finished behind me. Who knows how many hundreds of runners that were once behind me had finished in front of me. I know these are not normal circumstances, but it is still nagging at me that I performed so poorly.
> 
> I think you all know what these thoughts are leading to...but I just don’t know...



DH here.  I had to work last weekend, and am catching up today.  

I've tried to read as many posts as I could about the marathon.  It was my first full, and our first rD MW, so we had no first-hand experience.  I finished, and was through BB before the course was modified.  I try to think how I'd feel if I'd been after the BB change, it would likely have left me feeling unfulfilled.  But:  everyone ran the race and course we were presented with on the 12th.  So much was out of our collective control.  
More than 1 person on the thread posted something like, "everyone who ran today in those conditions...", which makes me feel that whatever the day gave each DISer, everyone achieved.  

It was a pleasure to meet you at HH on Friday.


----------



## CDKG

PaDisneyCouple said:


> DH here.  I had to work last weekend, and am catching up today.
> 
> I've tried to read as many posts as I could about the marathon.  It was my first full, and our first rD MW, so we had no first-hand experience.  I finished, and was through BB before the course was modified.  I try to think how I'd feel if I'd been after the BB change, it would likely have left me feeling unfulfilled.  But:  everyone ran the race and course we were presented with on the 12th.  So much was out of our collective control.
> More than 1 person on the thread posted something like, "everyone who ran today in those conditions...", which makes me feel that whatever the day gave each DISer, everyone achieved.
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you at HH on Friday.


Thank you. This race was a unique experience for everyone. The course changes affected everyone still on course at 11:30, not just those directly affected by the modifications (a.k.a. The Lucky Ones ) . While my brain knows all of this, it still bugs me... But, all I can do now is move on to the next!

It was nice meeting you at HHHH too, fellow dog rescuer!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I try to think how I'd feel if I'd been after the BB change, it would likely have left me feeling unfulfilled. But: everyone ran the race and course we were presented with on the 12th. So much was out of our collective control.
> More than 1 person on the thread posted something like, "everyone who ran today in those conditions...", which makes me feel that whatever the day gave each DISer, everyone achieved.


I think that sometimes in the running community even beyond DISers we can get too caught up in what something means.  We see debates over finisher medals and what they mean or don't mean especially where runDisney chooses to treat them as participant medals.  We make a big deal out of distance, whether it be 3.1, 6.2, 13.1, or 26.2.  I struggled with that during the race with what the shortened course meant for my second marathon because the course was cut before I had the choice.  

Ultimately, I made my peace with it because I knew I had put in the distance to cover the shortage with the walk to the corrals and so forth.  At the same time I want to express my gratitude to my running friends here who have been so encouraging and have taken the approach that whatever results were on that day, we all won.  Some made the choice to DNS.  They still won because they chose to not risk injury or health issues in that heat.  Anyone who did not finish still won because they started.  Whether or not they decided to withdraw or were swept, they gave it what they had on that day.  

Yes, we can still be disappointed over whatever our result was on race day.  With proper perspective, we can either learn from mistakes we made and go forward to run another race.  Maybe one decides that the marathon is not for them.  And that's great too.  

I believe this journey of running is not about what we accomplish, be that BQ, PR, slowest time ever, just finish, and/or enjoy the medals.  Instead it's about what the process teaches us.  We achieve better fitness, in some cases completely turning our lives around.  In other cases, we learn that we can accomplish difficult things.  Maybe we inspire loved ones on a path to fitness.  Perhaps we inspire friends.   That is the real value of what this means.  

I would not be here for many reasons.  Those first runners in Disneyland that I talked to who helped explain to me that a 16 minute mile is very possible even for a person who hated running.  The many folks here who listened to my fears about the marathon and then helped me work through them.  The people here who share both their successes and their failures in this endeavor.


----------



## PrincessV

I was one who was diverted. I was annoyed when I heard the announcement on Western Way, though I'd received "inside" information way back before MK that they were planning to cut the course and I figured if they did, it would be to eliminate BB, so it wasn't a total shock. I was irritated because _I _felt good and knew I could finish the full distance, but understood the decision was being made for the greater good. I'm not one to get very wrapped up in official vs. unofficial distances, so it was easy to think, "Fine, whatever. I'll just take the longest route possible from this point and add whatever distance I need to at the end. It doesn't matter what official results say: I'll know I did the full distance." I think my attitude was helped by knowing before the races even got started that Sun. was going to be hot I figured changes might be made: my mind was already moving on to a 2021 do-over before the 5K ever started.


----------



## flav

Anybody wore their Dopey shirt in public and got puzzled look from strangers, like in « what kind of challenge is dopey ? » Looking at it, it is true that there is no reference to running there


----------



## FFigawi

flav said:


> Anybody wore their Dopey shirt in public and got puzzled look from strangers, like in « what kind of challenge is dopey ? » Looking at it, it is true that there is no reference to running there



My shirts are still rolled up nice and neat as they were handed to me. Now I’m curious to see what they look like.


----------



## kirstie101

I was in the diverted group and my Garmin had me at 25.2 when I finished. 

I was surprised I only had one bathroom stop and it was early in the race. I was drinking water and Powerade each stop, sometimes more than one, and I had a water bottle with me I was sipping on the whole time. I am positive I would not have finished if I wasn’t taking saltstick tablets. The amount of salt on my skin was disgusting when I finished. 

PhotoPass just loaded a few photos I emailed them about so if you’re missing any definitely reach out to them.


----------



## camaker

FFigawi said:


> My shirts are still rolled up nice and neat as they were handed to me. Now I’m curious to see what they look like.



They're better off rolled up where they are.  I took my Dopey shirt on an easy 4 mile run and ended up chafed to the point of bleeding from the scratchiness of it.  The Champion shirts I could wear for 6-8 mile runs before I needed to invest in chafing protections.  Color me very unimpressed by this rD cost cutting measure.


----------



## PrincessV

camaker said:


> They're better off rolled up where they are.  I took my Dopey shirt on an easy 4 mile run and ended up chafed to the point of bleeding from the scratchiness of it.  The Champion shirts I could wear for 6-8 mile runs before I needed to invest in chafing protections.  Color me very unimpressed by this rD cost cutting measure.


After 3 washes, mine are softer, but still nowhere near the softness of previous Champion ones. I've also found that these new ones don't breathe at all. I can feel air move through my Champion ones, especially if it's windy, but nothing penetrates the new ones. Which actually has made them nice for layering over a soft, cotton tee in cooler, windy weather. But I can't see me wearing these for running much.


----------



## Desdemona924

camaker said:


> They're better off rolled up where they are.  I took my Dopey shirt on an easy 4 mile run and ended up chafed to the point of bleeding from the scratchiness of it.  The Champion shirts I could wear for 6-8 mile runs before I needed to invest in chafing protections.  Color me very unimpressed by this rD cost cutting measure.


I don't think it's just cost cutting. A friend of mine spoke to them about the poor quality and that she and most everyone she knew preferred Champion. The rD representative said they were tired of dealing with Champion's nonsense. I have to  wonder if Champion has become difficult to work with all around because Target (at least the one in my area) is no longer selling the C9 by Champion, which was a specific Target line. 
A different friend was at a Target the day the all in motion line launched and the Target rep said that Champion hadn't made any changes in years and the new line was going to have nicer fabrics and whatnot. I have to say that what I saw was definitely softer, more colorful, and many had phone pockets, which is basically unheard of in women's bottoms. 
I do hope that rD can get it together to give us better quality.


----------



## kirstie101

PrincessV said:


> After 3 washes, mine are softer, but still nowhere near the softness of previous Champion ones. I've also found that these new ones don't breathe at all. I can feel air move through my Champion ones, especially if it's windy, but nothing penetrates the new ones. Which actually has made them nice for layering over a soft, cotton tee in cooler, windy weather. But I can't see me wearing these for running much.


I’ve been wearing mine for normal wear rather than running. Don’t think I’ll really run in them.


----------



## AJruns

I'm always interested in hydration strategies... I know it's super hard to compare data on this one because of how specific it is to each individual, but how do I figure out what's best for me? In 3 years of running I've never had anything to drink on a training run, and have only had water on my three marathons and first half. In this race (full) I finished my 10oz bottle around the halfway point and then "filled" it 2-3 more times after that (pouring cups in while running, so I probably only got it half to 2/3 full each time after that). In my regular life I barely drink any water, so this all feels normal, but I've always wondered how to find that point of drinking enough to help me but not too much that I have to stop and pee (have only done that twice in all my runs)- I've always erred on the not drink enough side. But, more specifically to this race, I never felt as thirsty (or hungry) as I thought I would with the weather. I was miserable from mile 1 with the conditions, but I can't help but wonder if I would have felt better after mile 20, when the sun really hit and I slowed down, if I'd come in with a better plan. For context, I run in mid-atlantic weather September-May; my work schedule doesn't allow for any summer running so I've never practiced warm weather specific techniques. Has anyone tried the weigh yourself before and after trick? I'm curious how good the scale needs to be to get an accurate reading.


----------



## PrincessV

AJruns said:


> Has anyone tried the weigh yourself before and after trick? I'm curious how good the scale needs to be to get an accurate reading.


I have, on a regular old home scale; it's digital, but no bells and whistles, just weight to the nearest 1/2 pound. In the worst heat of summer - Feels Like near or over 100*, Humidity over 85%, full sun - I lose easily 5-10% of my body weight to fluid loss. Generally around a pound per mile. That is a HUGE amount. But I've also lived in FL for 30 years and have adapted to the climate: I sweat much more, and more readily, than I did when I first moved here from Up North. I remember never drinking water when I first moved down here, because it was never something I did before - I'd have coffee, soda, beer, juice, all of which supplied some hydration, but nothing like the 60-80oz of water per day I drink now.

That said, I don't follow a formula: I simply drink to thirst. But I think it can be hard to determine what thirst feels like if one is chronically dehydrated? I never realized I needed more until I started drinking more and felt the difference.

ETA: what I think a lot of southern runners learn from experience, but isn't talked about a lot, too, is that good hydration starts _before_ one runs. I'm hydrating properly every day, not just during a run. And when I know I'll be doing a long, hot run, I make sure I'm taking in electrolytes in the 1-2 days before that run.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AJruns said:


> For context, I run in mid-atlantic weather September-May; my work schedule doesn't allow for any summer running so I've never practiced warm weather specific techniques. Has anyone tried the weigh yourself before and after trick? I'm curious how good the scale needs to be to get an accurate reading.



My husband has done that with our home digital scale.  We live in Southwest Florida where it is often hot and humid.  He's had 6 to 12 mile runs where he drops between 5 and 10 lbs at the after weight, especially in summer.  He easily put down 2 to 3 of the publix sparkling water 2 liters on those days.  

@PrincessV is so right - hydration starts way before the run.


----------



## BikeFan

For most people, drinking to thirst (that is, drinking water when you're thirsty) is the best advice.  Water "quotas" and similar formulas are a bad idea, since our fluid needs are so specific to us as individuals.  Feel free to skip a water station or two if you don't feel you need the fluids.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

flav said:


> Anybody wore their Dopey shirt in public and got puzzled look from strangers, like in « what kind of challenge is dopey ? » Looking at it, it is true that there is no reference to running there


The confusion over what exactly Dopey is to non runners is such that I usually just say I'm running a marathon.  I've had running friends ask me "how?" after learning that I ran Dopey.  A non running friend of mine approved of Dopey being my new bff after learning exactly what I did.  

Now my local running store way out here in California knew exactly what Dopey is.


----------



## dobball23

I usually say I'm running a marathon on first reference too. If I get deeper into conversation then I say I'm running a 5K, 10K, half and full marathon on four straight days. It then usually takes a minute for people to process that. Then they usually say, "You're crazy!"


----------



## DerTobi75

Sleepless Knight said:


> The confusion over what exactly Dopey is to non runners is such that I usually just say I'm running a marathon.


It is not only confusing to non runners. A lot of my runners from my running group cannot believe, what I did that weekend over in Orlando!

Most of them ask, how many days rest are between each race  When they understand, that it is four consecutive days, they cannot imagine doing it as well, ...


----------



## Sleepless Knight

DerTobi75 said:


> It is not only confusing to non runners. A lot of my runners from my running group cannot believe, what I did that weekend over in Orlando!
> 
> Most of them ask, how many days rest are between each race  When they understand, that it is four consecutive days, they cannot imagine doing it as well, ...


I was really sore after my first half marathon.  As it was at Disneyland, I saw many runners who had collected their Coast to Coast that weekend wearing all their medals the day after the race.  I remember looking at some runners with Goofy medals and being in complete awe that they had literally ran a marathon one day after a half given how sore I felt at the time.  

The funny thing is that once we do it, it doesn't quite seem so crazy anymore.  I felt substantially less sore after my second Dopey than I did my first Dopey even though my race times for all 4 races were actually faster than the first time and I still dealt with the brutal heat and humidity that weekend.


----------



## knhellesky

Anyone else noticed that the 10K shirt has Oswald The Lucky Rabbit vs the other 5 shirts that have runDisney tags/labels


----------



## rsimon

AJruns said:


> I'm always interested in hydration strategies... I know it's super hard to compare data on this one because of how specific it is to each individual, but how do I figure out what's best for me? In 3 years of running I've never had anything to drink on a training run, and have only had water on my three marathons and first half. In this race (full) I finished my 10oz bottle around the halfway point and then "filled" it 2-3 more times after that (pouring cups in while running, so I probably only got it half to 2/3 full each time after that). In my regular life I barely drink any water, so this all feels normal, but I've always wondered how to find that point of drinking enough to help me but not too much that I have to stop and pee (have only done that twice in all my runs)- I've always erred on the not drink enough side. But, more specifically to this race, I never felt as thirsty (or hungry) as I thought I would with the weather. I was miserable from mile 1 with the conditions, but I can't help but wonder if I would have felt better after mile 20, when the sun really hit and I slowed down, if I'd come in with a better plan. For context, I run in mid-atlantic weather September-May; my work schedule doesn't allow for any summer running so I've never practiced warm weather specific techniques. Has anyone tried the weigh yourself before and after trick? I'm curious how good the scale needs to be to get an accurate reading.



This was my first Dopey and first full marathon so I was not sure what to expect other than to rely on the training I had done and know I could finish the races. I live in the Dallas, TX area so am no stranger to heat and humidity during the summer. This time of the year is not as common and most of my training was in the cooler months leading into MW. As a practice, I always drink an oz of water minimum for 1/2 my body weight. I usually drink a gallon a day so well above that threshold. 

During the summer months and doing yard work in the summer in Dallas for 3-4 hours, I can easily lose 6lbs net weight and that is with me drinking during that 3-4 hours. So for the half and full marathon I knew I would need to be well hydrated in advance and I had to recover the water I lost from the HM the day before. Its not about guzzling water, but taking it in constantly. By the time you feel thirsty, it is too late to hydrate and you may be on a quick trip to heat exhaustion in the summer type heat. 

I ran with a small bottle and filled it at each station as well as drank a glass of water and sometimes a power aide. I was taking water in small amounts constantly and never felt thirsty during the marathon. I used the restroom right as we entered Epcot and then again at mile 11 but then didn’t need it again until after the race. I have never thought of it as a victory to NOT have to use the bathroom but rather a sign that I need to hydrate more. I am not saying it isn’t annoying and I would prefer not to overdo it during a race. Your body will sweat a lot for sure but I would keep hydrating until you are going regular again (every couple of hours) after the race as so many functions of your body require good hydration. 

I saw a lot of people struggling out in the heat on the marathon and I also so a lot of people bypassing the water. I am sure there was a correlation to that and hope more people will understand that you need to drink even if you are not thirsty when you are doing that kind of activity and sweating that much. The water has to come from someplace and your blood actually gets thicker as you lose water making it harder to pump and putting even more stress on your body. 

My strategy allowed me to finish without any cramps, headaches, dizziness, or thirst and I was not sore later on or the next day. I think a lot of that comes from being well hydrated and keeping my electrolytes up (I used a gel with electrolytes during the run).


----------



## GuinnessRunner

Keep forgetting to ask....

Before the marathon when we were out at the corals they were interviewing Jon Hughes from Track Shack.  He commented that he and his wife "would still be around" and the WDW races were in good hands.  Does anyone know if he and Betsy are just retiring or is Run Disney taking more of the back office portions of the races in house?  It was hard to hear and I may have been a tad distracted at the time trying not to think about 26.2 miles.


----------



## Sleepy425

PaDisneyCouple said:


> I called the PhotoPass number the other day, since my Horace Horsecollar photo is missing from the half.  Spoke with a very pleasant man who told me to fill out the online request form and they'd look for it.  He told me that they took 1.35 million photographs during the 4 main races + the kids races.  This does include the pre and post race photos, but not photos from the expo.  I think he said they took 300,000 more photographs than ever before for MW.
> Could be like getting information/rumors from a bus driver, but thought I'd post it here.


Did you get your pictures?  I called last night and the nice cast member I spoke with went through the pictures while I was on the phone with him and found the 3 I knew were missing from the half.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

Sleepy425 said:


> Did you get your pictures?  I called last night and the nice cast member I spoke with went through the pictures while I was on the phone with him and found the 3 I knew were missing from the half.



Thanks for asking.  Yes, I did get my Horace Horsecollar photo.  For every character photo I stopped for, they only seemed to take one picture (somewhere my dad is saying "back up your shots").  I received an email that they'd found a photo and would be uploading it to Photopass.  Within a few minutes, I got a notification from the Disney app that I had new photo(s) in my account.


----------



## wdwjoe13

GuinnessRunner said:


> Keep forgetting to ask....
> 
> Before the marathon when we were out at the corals they were interviewing Jon Hughes from Track Shack.  He commented that he and his wife "would still be around" and the WDW races were in good hands.  Does anyone know if he and Betsy are just retiring or is Run Disney taking more of the back office portions of the races in house?  It was hard to hear and I may have been a tad distracted at the time trying not to think about 26.2 miles.


I thought they mentioned that another individual would take over as Race Director going forward.  Not sure if that means within Disney or not.


----------



## rteetz

wdwjoe13 said:


> I thought they mentioned that another individual would take over as Race Director going forward.  Not sure if that means within Disney or not.


Track Shack will still be involved per what they said. I’d be surprised if Disney took over everything. They did mention a name for the new race director but I don’t recall who.


----------



## steph0808

For those who stayed longer after MW, how were the crowds? We always leave on Monday evening, so it is hard for me to say. I know in 2013, the parks were really nice on wednesday and thursday after the race, but a lot has changed since then. 

Just trying to figure out if I can make 2021 a vacation for the whole family...with a race thrown in.  My DH will hate the crowds no matter what, but I am trying to plan when it is somewhat slow.


----------



## FFigawi

steph0808 said:


> For those who stayed longer after MW, how were the crowds? We always leave on Monday evening, so it is hard for me to say. I know in 2013, the parks were really nice on wednesday and thursday after the race, but a lot has changed since then.



We stayed until Wednesday and didn’t think the crowds were too bad.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PaDisneyCouple said:


> Thanks for asking.  Yes, I did get my Horace Horsecollar photo.  For every character photo I stopped for, they only seemed to take one picture (somewhere my dad is saying "back up your shots").  I received an email that they'd found a photo and would be uploading it to Photopass.  Within a few minutes, I got a notification from the Disney app that I had new photo(s) in my account.


I've taken to verifying that the photo was indeed taken on my phone for some of those rare photos just in case.  My phone did not actually take the Chip and Dale photo during the 5K, but photopass had it.  But sometimes neither one has it and that's a problem.


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

steph0808 said:


> For those who stayed longer after MW, how were the crowds? We always leave on Monday evening, so it is hard for me to say. I know in 2013, the parks were really nice on wednesday and thursday after the race, but a lot has changed since then.
> 
> Just trying to figure out if I can make 2021 a vacation for the whole family...with a race thrown in.  My DH will hate the crowds no matter what, but I am trying to plan when it is somewhat slow.


We stayed until Wednesday. On Tuesday, we went to Epcot, and it was very crowded. We even had a CM ask us why everyone was getting on the Skyliner to go to Epcot that morning. We never did find out why—we had discussed which park to visit and decided on Epcot partly because we wanted to ride Spaceship Earth one more time. I’m not sure why everyone else decided to go there that day. Maybe the other parks weren’t crowded on Tuesday, but Epcot was.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200206-pa7u2l634nhzzpud2sa34z7az4-story.html


----------



## lhermiston

Hottest WDW marathon on record? I think you can thank the Goof Troop for that. 

Look at this pic. You can practically feel the heat radiating off.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200206-pa7u2l634nhzzpud2sa34z7az4-story.html


Thanks for posting that story.  The runner who made sure his new focus was to help his newfound running friend cross the finish line was powerful.


----------



## tiggerunner

momandmousefan said:


> Did you happen to stay at Boardwalk? I think I might have met you in the elevator / laundry....I remember someone there talking about their chip not registering for the full.


Ha, yes we moved over from AKL. Only there a few days, did they ever fix the elevator?


----------



## CDKG

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200206-pa7u2l634nhzzpud2sa34z7az4-story.html


Wow, that article was really all over the place!!! But, I too am still haunted by the events of that day. 3,400 runners were diverted in front of me? The 2020 WDW Marathon truly was one for the record books for so many reasons!


----------



## The Expert

My husband's reaction to that article was "Well, the next one will be easier!"


----------



## PrincessV

The Expert said:


> My husband's reaction to that article was "Well, the next one will be easier!"


Careful there... after the 2019 WDW Marathon I said, "Well, 2020 can't possibly be any hotter!" Oops.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

PrincessV said:


> Careful there... after the 2019 WDW Marathon I said, "Well, 2020 can't possibly be any hotter!" Oops.



Don't jinx us for 2021.


----------



## The Expert

PrincessV said:


> Careful there... after the 2019 WDW Marathon I said, "Well, 2020 can't possibly be any hotter!" Oops.



That's what I told him!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

PrincessV said:


> Careful there... after the 2019 WDW Marathon I said, "Well, 2020 can't possibly be any hotter!" Oops.


I kept telling myself that the heat and humidity couldn't possibly be worse than 2019 wouldn't be too bad because 2019 was pretty bad.  It probably helped me psychologically, but the heat and humidity of 2020 was much worse than 2019.


----------



## CDKG

The weather of 2019 had nothing on 2020!


----------



## Grumpy_42K

Climate change? My first Disney and first ever marathon was 2007.
It was 84 degrees when it ended. 
Other than a few blisters I would take the heat over 26 degrees that happened a couple of different marathon years.
In fact, I did a Goofy that was 26 degrees both days and even snow flurries running through EPCOT at 6 AM.
I prefer shedding clothes rather than picking up additional garments at mile 5.


----------



## PointerPower

lhermiston said:


> We’re the ridiculously good looking group. You can’t miss us.


I was just checking for updates on this thread tonight and stumbled upon this post. Lee - you were 100% correct!


----------



## dtrain

Mail call!


----------



## princesspirateandrunner

dtrain said:


> Mail call!


That’s very nice!  Congratulations!!


----------



## jmasgat

dtrain said:


> Mail call!


Nice!  Better than the acrylic plaque I got from Princess 10k several years ago.  No way to hang it!


----------



## dobball23

dtrain said:


> Mail call!


Awesome! Congrats. What was your time?


----------



## dtrain

dobball23 said:


> Awesome! Congrats. What was your time?



2:56:08


----------



## dobball23

dtrain said:


> 2:56:08


Impressive!


----------



## Z-Knight

Got my DOPEY Finisher jacket today... yeah, Dopey sure looks different than I remember. 



it is quite thick and bulky, so i am glad they screwed it up because they dont have any Dopey ones left so i get refund and free return shipping. 

given i lost $200k in retirement the last 2 weeks, everything helps. sigh


----------



## dobball23

Z-Knight said:


> Got my DOPEY Finisher jacket today... yeah, Dopey sure looks different than I remember.
> 
> View attachment 479888
> 
> it is quite thick and bulky, so i am glad they screwed it up because they dont have any Dopey ones left so i get refund and free return shipping.
> 
> given i lost $200k in retirement the last 2 weeks, everything helps. sigh


Hopefully you're not close to retirement age!


----------



## Xperiment626

CDKG said:


> Wow, that article was really all over the place!!! But, I too am still haunted by the events of that day. 3,400 runners were diverted in front of me? The 2020 WDW Marathon truly was one for the record books for so many reasons!


I have now run in the hottest marathon day (and the coldest, I believe), and I will definitely be thankful for all the moderate temperature days in the future.


----------



## Brians_myth

dtrain said:


> Mail call!





THAT'S AMAZING!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

